# Χαλαρή κουβεντούλα... > The Meeting point >  Ποδήλατο κανεις; Ποδηλατικός χαβαλές και ποδηλατοβόλτες

## vamvakoolas

Απλα πραγματα γουσταρει κανεις/μια τωρα που ανοιγει ο καιρος για βολτες?
Εγω προσωπικα εχω και κουρσα και ΜΤΒ οποτε παω...παντου

----------


## asterias

Σε ποιά περιοχή μένεις φίλε vamvakoolas?

----------


## vamvakoolas

eimai Αθηνα κεντρο και εχω οργωσει ολη την Αθηνα με το ποδηλατο

(μη μου πει κανενας, δες απο σαιτς που διοργανωνουν βολτες π.χ podilates.gr λεμε για πλακα, διασκεδαση και οχι με το χρονομετρο ή 250 ατομα)

----------


## asterias

ειμαστε μακρυα, αν ημασταν κοντα ψηνομουνα, εγω ειμαι ηρακλειο.
για βολτα και χαβαλε οπως ειπες γιατι δεν ειμαστε και πιτσιρικια, τα χουμε τα χρονακια μας και τα κιλακια μας.

----------


## vasper

Είμαι μέσα... Από Μοσχάτο. Ήδη πηγαινοέρχομαι με το ποδήλατο στην δουλειά (με το τρένο η μισή διαδρομή στο πήγαινε, με ποδήλατο στην επιστροφή)

----------


## Νikosanagn

Kαι γώ θα ήμουν μέσα εαν δεν μου το εκλεβαν!  :Crying:

----------


## vamvakoolas

Kyrιακη θα κανω προπονησουλα στα βορεια με κουρσα απο Μελισσια->Μαραθωνα γυρω στις 11!

Θα κανω και αλλες βολτες και κεντρο π.χ Πανεπιστημιουπολη με ΜΤΒ , παραλιακη με κουρσα κοκ

Καλυτερα πμ να συννενοουμαστε ή προτεινετε βολτες εσεις!!!

----------


## pelasgian

> Kαι γώ θα ήμουν μέσα εαν δεν μου το εκλεβαν!


έχω εγώ δεύτερο και είμαι κέντρο. Με τον Βάσπερ κάνουμε και εδρομές με το αμάξι με δύο ποδήλατα φορτωμένα.

Παραλιακή μπορούμε να πάρουμε το τραμ και να σου έρθουμε, αλλά είμαστε κουρέλια κωλόγεροι και πάμε αραχτοί.

----------


## vamvakoolas

> έχω εγώ δεύτερο και είμαι κέντρο. Με τον Βάσπερ κάνουμε και εδρομές με το αμάξι με δύο ποδήλατα φορτωμένα.
> 
> Παραλιακή μπορούμε να πάρουμε το τραμ και να σου έρθουμε, αλλά είμαστε κουρέλια κωλόγεροι και πάμε αραχτοί.


1)παραλιακη εγω προσωπικα δεν εχω ποδηλατησει μονος και ουτε (ψιλοφοβαμαι εκει και δε ξερω καλα τα περασματα)
2)Οταν παω βολτουλα κατεβαινω με αναλογα ποδηλατακια και οχι carbon-αρη

Εντος Αττικης σχεδον παντου με ποδηλατο εκτος τα φορτωνω με ΙΧ

Για ρυθμους ειπαμε....για πλακα και γνωριμια οχι για...μεταλλιο

----------


## Νikosanagn

> έχω εγώ δεύτερο και είμαι κέντρο. Με τον Βάσπερ κάνουμε και εδρομές με το αμάξι με δύο ποδήλατα φορτωμένα.
> 
> Παραλιακή μπορούμε να πάρουμε το τραμ και να σου έρθουμε, αλλά είμαστε κουρέλια κωλόγεροι και πάμε αραχτοί.


 Καταρχήν ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την πρόταση κατα δεύτερον και εγώ αραχτός πάω.... ας τελειώσω πρώτα με τις πανελλήνιες και το βλέπουμε αμα είναι... και όσο για την παραλιακή επειδή την έχω κάνει αρκετες φορές την διαδρομή η διαδρομή κατα 90% έχει φαρδιά πεζοδρόμια που μπορείς άνετε να πάς παράλληλα με το τραμ και μετά από κάποια φάση ακολουθώντας το τραμ  και προς γλυφάδα η διαδρομή γίνετε πολύ ωραία ειδικά τις απογευματινές ώρες γιατί είσαι και ακριβώς δίπλα στην θάλλασα και το σημείο έχει πολύ λίγα αμάξια...Σας την συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα.

----------


## vasper

Παραλιακή έχει ποδηλατόδρομος/φαρδύς πεζόδρομος από το Τροκαντερό και προς Γλυφάδα, οπότε είναι άνετα. Υπάρχει επίσης ποδηλατόδρομος και από την Καλλιθέα στο Μοσχάτο (ακολουθεί το ποτάμι).

----------


## Νikosanagn

Κάποιους ωραίους χάρτες έχει εδώ... http://www.podilates.gr/?q=maps

----------


## pelasgian

> Κάποιους ωραίους χάρτες έχει εδώ... http://www.podilates.gr/?q=maps


Και μια και λέμε για ποδήλατα και κωλόγερους και ΜΜΕ. 

Θέλω να κάνω μία μόντα. 

Να πάρω ένα σπαστό dahon που να μπορεί να μπει στο ΜΕΤΡΟ ως χειραποσκευή και να του πετάξω ένα bionX on steroids με παράνομο 1.5ΚW moter. (Όχι τόσο για να πάει πάνω από 25Km αλλά για να με ανεβάζει τις ανηφόρες που με το μισό KW της νομοθεσίας το βρίσκω από απίθανο μέχρι αστείο). Εντάξει, έχω δει τρελά στο youtube που ο άλλος έστρωνε στο κυνήγι αμάξια με ... 70Km/h και δεν με ενδιαφέρουν. Όμως το regenerative breaking για ... βεληνεκές και η υποδύναμη από brushless moteur με ενδιαφέρει. 

Όποιος ξέρει, ποστάρει. 

Και αφού τα κάνω όλα αυτά, θα πάρω και mp3 400άρι για τα γέλια.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Πιθανότατα να κάνεις και μπράτσα κάθε φορά που το σηκώνεις για να το βάλεις στο μετρό  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ardi21

Ψηνομαι και 'γω. Σημερα ανεβηκα Αιγαλεω (οσο μπορουσα!) και πριν μερικες μερες ειχα παει ΣΕΦ.

Εγω ειμαι Αγια Βαρβαρα αλλα το κακο ειναι οτι δεν παιζει αμαξι... Τουλαχιστον προς το παρον που δεν εχω σχαρα. Μετα μπορει να κανονιζω με κανα φιλο.. 

Για οποιον δεν το 'χει δει υπαρχει και νημα γενικα για συζητηση
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=285084

ΥΓ. ΜΤΒ εχω

----------


## Skywalker333

αν και εκει που μενω ειναι αρκετα εξοχικα, δεν βολευει για τρελη ποδηλαταδα λογο των απειρων ανηφορικων οδων και των στενων δρομων που δεν αφηνουν περιθορια επιβιωσης αν περασουν ταυτοχρονα δυο αμαξια.

παρολαυτα, μετα απο ερευνα και αρκετα χρονια, εχω βρει σουπερ διαδρομες με περιορισμενη κινηση και οποτε βρισκω ευκαιρια παω για 1-2 ωριτσες. απο τις πιο γαληνιες τις εβδομαδας!

----------


## vamvakoolas

Εγω παιδια οπως εγραψα αν και εχω ΙΧ δε γουσταρω με τη καμια να οδηγω Αθηνα (κινηση/νευρα/αγχος)
Παντα με ποδηλατο ή μετρο τιποτα αλλο

Μη μασας ardi21...kai εγω τα ιδια ειμαι αν ξερεις καμια διαδρομη σε εσενα ερχομαι μεχρι εκει και παμε μαζι αλλιως το αντιθετο

Τις διαδρομες του podilates τις ξερω και σχεδον ολες τις εχω κανει με ΜΤΒ...αλλα προτιμαω αυτες που θα φτιαξουμε εδω

Μπορουμε να παμε π.χ καπου βολτα και μετα καφε/μπανιο/αραγμα γενικα
(εγω προσωπικα οπως εγραψα κατι τετοιο θα ηθελα)

----------


## ardi21

> Εγω παιδια οπως εγραψα αν και εχω ΙΧ δε γουσταρω με τη καμια να οδηγω Αθηνα (κινηση/νευρα/αγχος)
> Παντα με ποδηλατο ή μετρο τιποτα αλλο
> 
> Μη μασας ardi21...kai εγω τα ιδια ειμαι αν ξερεις καμια διαδρομη σε εσενα ερχομαι μεχρι εκει και παμε μαζι αλλιως το αντιθετο
> 
> Τις διαδρομες του podilates τις ξερω και σχεδον ολες τις εχω κανει με ΜΤΒ...αλλα προτιμαω αυτες που θα φτιαξουμε εδω
> 
> Μπορουμε να παμε π.χ καπου βολτα και μετα καφε/μπανιο/αραγμα γενικα
> (εγω προσωπικα οπως εγραψα κατι τετοιο θα ηθελα)


Kοιτα και 'γω τωρα αρχιζω και ψαχνομαι απο τα φορουμ οποτε δεν ξερω και πολλα! Παντως αμα σ'αρεσει το χωμα υπαρχουν διαδρομες στο cyclist.gr

http://www.cyclist-friends.gr/showpo...20&postcount=1

Eγω σημερα επιχειρησα και πηγα για την κοκκινη διαδρομη του Αιγαλεω αλλα δεν εφτασα και πολυ πανω :P

Αν θες κανουμε και καμια της πολης απο τους ποδηλατες.

Γενικα ειμαι ανοιχτος σε προτασεις (να βρουμε καμια δικια μας π.χ) αλλα με ολιγον μετρο γιατι τωρα εχω αρχισει...! :Razz:

----------


## wi fi thief

*Πανελλαδική Ποδηλατοπορεία 9 Μαΐου 2010*


http://podilatestrikalon.files.wordp...10/04/2010.jpg

http://podilatestrikalon.wordpress.com/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwZiQ...layer_embedded


*ΝΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΕΚΕΙ! ΔΙΑΔΩΣΤΕ ΤΟ!*

----------


## Νikosanagn

KΑι τι δεν θα έδινα να μου το είχαν κλέψει να πήγαινα...  :Sad:  :Crying:

----------


## wi fi thief

> KΑι τι δεν θα έδινα να μου το είχαν κλέψει να πήγαινα...


αλλη φορα να το κλειδωνεις καλα 




 :Razz:

----------


## ghbgr

έκανα καθημερινά αλλά ....  :Crying:  και μενα μου το κλέψανε ..

μάλλον το επόμενο θα το δένω .. σαν τη φωτο του wifi   :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Πριν πολλά χρόνια το είχα κι εγώ έξω και κατά καιρούς έλλειπαν διάφορα περιφερειακά. Ευτυχώς ποτέ το ίδιο το ποδήλατο.

Τώρα το νέο το έχω αυστηρά μέσα... Και δεν του λείπει τίποτα  :Embarassed: 

Πιθανότατα να πάω την επόμενη Κυριακή

----------


## wi fi thief

κι εμενα μου κλεψανε ενα peugeot του πατερα μου οταν ημουνα πιτσιρικας  :Sad: 

τωρα εχουμε πολλα ποδηλατα σπιτι, εχω και φθηνο και ακριβο (αλλα συνηθως παιρνω της μανας μου επειδη εχει καλαθακι και βολευει αν κουβαλαω κατι  :Razz: ) 

εκτος απο το ακριβο τα αλλα τα κλειδωνω οπου ναι χωρις να ανυσηχω, δεν ετυχε να μου ξανακλεψουν ή να μου παρουνε ενα στεφανι ή τη σελα

αν μου παρουνε θα το παρουνε ολοκληρο αν το βρουνε ξεκλειδωτο μονο και μονο επειδη πχ βιαζεται καποιος να παει καπου και δεν εχει μεσο και το βρισκει μπροστα του και μπαινει στον πειρασμο...

το εχω κανει κι εγω... δυο τρεις φορες το επεστρεψα οταν τελειωσα τη δουλεια μου

απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον ευατο μου δεν θυμαμαι ΟΥΤΕ μια μερα χωρις ποδηλατο, ειναι το κυριοτερο μεσο μετακινησης μου εντος πολης

το ξερω οτι σε πολλες περιοχες της ελλαδας λογω συνθηκων αντιμετωπιζετε το ποδηλατο σαν χομπυ ή σαν σπορ αλλα στα 3καλα και στην ολλανδια που εχω ζησει ειναι βασικοτατο στην καθημερινοτητα πολλων

δεν εχω κανει ποδηλατο στην αθηνα αλλα θα ηθελα πολυ, επειδη ειμαι ανηφορακιας και πεζοδρομιακιας (μου αρεσουνε τα σλαλομ)  :Razz:  

θελω να κανω ποδηλατο στο μανχαταν και θα γινει συντομα  :Cool:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> το εχω κανει κι εγω... δυο τρεις φορες το επεστρεψα οταν τελειωσα τη δουλεια μου


  :Laughing:  




> βεβαια αυτο ισχυει για παρα πολυ κοσμο και στα 3καλα και στην ολλανδια οπου εχω ζησει ως τωρα.


  Nαι, σιγά κιόλας μην έχει η Ολλάνδία τους ποδηλατόδρομους που έχουμε κι εδώ ας μην μιλήσω και για οδική συμπεριφορά...άστο σου λέω είμαστε πολύ μπροστα θα έπρεπε να μας ζηλεύεις... 


*Spoiler:*




			Πλάκα κάνω καλε μην βαράτε  :Razz: 







> επειδη ειμαι ανηφορακιας και πεζοδρομιακιας


 Ντάξει πές οκ για τις ανηφόρες, αλλά για πεζοδρόμια ακριβώς  μιλάς? στο Σύνταγμα τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα είχε κάτι.......




> δεν εχω κανει ποδηλατο στην αθηνα αλλα θα ηθελα πολυ


 Πίστεψέ με δεν θέλεις... ο ποδηλάτης στην Αθήνα είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει αλλα περιέργως όλο και αυξάνονται οι ποδηλάτες... πάντως συμφωνώ στο οτι η Ελλάδα έχει μέρη για να κάνεις ποδήλατο που όσο μα όσο και να ψάξεις αλλού δεν θα βρεις παρόμοια....

----------


## ardi21

> Πίστεψέ με δεν θέλεις... ο ποδηλάτης στην Αθήνα είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει αλλα περιέργως όλο και αυξάνονται οι ποδηλάτες...


Σ'αυτο θα διαφωνησω.

Η πλειοψηφια των οδηγων σε προσεχει παρα πολυ. Σε βλεπει και παει οσο πιο μακρυα σου γινεται μειωνοντας πολυ την ταχυτητα. 

Τουλαχιστον αυτο εχω δει με τα ματια μου. Παντα θα υπαρχουν οι ηλιθιοι αλλα ειναι λιγοι.

Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εχουμε τις υποδομες οποτε δυσκολευει η ζωη και του ποδηλατη και των υπολοιπων οδηγων :Wink:

----------


## ghbgr

> Σ'αυτο θα διαφωνησω.
> 
> Η πλειοψηφια των οδηγων σε προσεχει παρα πολυ. Σε βλεπει και παει οσο πιο μακρυα σου γινεται μειωνοντας πολυ την ταχυτητα. 
> 
> Τουλαχιστον αυτο εχω δει με τα ματια μου. Παντα θα υπαρχουν οι ηλιθιοι αλλα ειναι λιγοι.
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εχουμε τις υποδομες οποτε δυσκολευει η ζωη και του ποδηλατη και των υπολοιπων οδηγων


βασικα.. υποδομή για ποδηλάτες στη πόλη .. απλά 0 (ΜΗΔΕΝ).
βέβαια για τον ασυρματοκλεφτη που γουστάρει πεζοδρόμια και ειδικές διαδρομές είναι πραγματικά πρόκληση!!!

όσο αφορά τους λατρεμένους και γαμ@τους οδηγούς στην Αθήνα (τους μισώ  :Embarassed:  , σαν ποδηλάτης - πεζός - οδηγός) ... φυσικά κ κόβουν ταχύτητα και σε προσέχουν (κ εγω το κανω οταν οδηγώ ..  :Cool:  ) αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι για να μην χάσεις την ισορροπία σου και τους λερώσεις ή γρατσουνίσεις το αμαξάκι τους!  :Razz: 

για να πούμε όμως και τη μεριά των οδηγών .. φίλοι ποδηλάτες ... pleeaaase όταν είστε (κ γω μαζι) στους δρόμους της αθήνας με αυτοκίνητα.. τα χέρια στο τιμόνι .. όχι κινητά .. και κρανάκι.. για να νιώθει κ ο οδηγός (δεν φταίει αυτός που δεν υπάρχει υποδομή στην αθήνα) πιο safe ... και ότι δεν θα σου κάνει ζημιά σε μία λάθος δική σου ή δική του κίνηση.
σεβασμός στους γύρω .. όποιοι και να ειναι!

----------


## Big Lebowski

> Σ'αυτο θα διαφωνησω.
> 
> Η πλειοψηφια των οδηγων σε προσεχει παρα πολυ. Σε βλεπει και παει οσο πιο μακρυα σου γινεται μειωνοντας πολυ την ταχυτητα. 
> 
> Τουλαχιστον αυτο εχω δει με τα ματια μου. Παντα θα υπαρχουν οι ηλιθιοι αλλα ειναι λιγοι.
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εχουμε τις υποδομες οποτε δυσκολευει η ζωη και του ποδηλατη και των υπολοιπων οδηγων


Και εγώ περιέργως αντιμετωπίζω παρόμοια συμπεριφορά από τους οδηγούς αυτοκινήτων στην Αθήνα. Κόβουν ταχύτητα, με προσέχουν, μέχρι και προτεραιότητα μου δίνουν καμιά φορά! Αυτά δεν είναι φυσιολογικά πράγματα για τους Αθηναίους οδηγούς :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Mάλον εγώ είμαι ο άτυχος... πάντως σε σχέση με ποιό παλιά τώρα που οι ποδήλάτες γίνονται και πιό πολλοί προσέχουν περισσότερο...

----------


## vamvakoolas

http://www.scribd.com/doc/15553842/%...B1%CF%84%CE%BF

παρακαλω διαβαστε τα/διαδωστε τα...

Οπως εχει γραφτει ο προθυπουργος της Ελλαδας αγορασε (τη προηγουμενη εβδομαδα--->για να προλαβει το ΦΠΑ? :ROFL: ) απο γνωστο μαγαζι νεο ποδηλατο ενω και ο Γαλλος συναδελφος του δε παει πισω
http://hagoromo.blogspot.com/2010/03...ek-madone.html

----------


## minoras

Οσοι κανετε ποδηλατο Αθηνα καλο θα ηταν να φορατε μασκες..διαφορετικα περισσοτερο κακο κανετε παρα καλο στον οργανισμο σας!

----------


## crypter

> Οσοι κανετε ποδηλατο Αθηνα καλο θα ηταν να φορατε μασκες..διαφορετικα περισσοτερο κακο κανετε παρα καλο στον οργανισμο σας!


Τις φαρμακευτικες μασκες (που δεν βολευουν καθολου) η υπαρχουν και ειδικα προσαρμοζομενες για το ποδηλατο; Ειχα δει να φοραει ενας αλλα δεν προλαβα να ρωτησω απο που την πηρε.  :Thinking:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Τις φαρμακευτικες μασκες (που δεν βολευουν καθολου) η υπαρχουν και ειδικα προσαρμοζομενες για το ποδηλατο; Ειχα δει να φοραει ενας αλλα δεν προλαβα να ρωτησω απο που την πηρε.


 Υπάρχουν και κάτι άλλες (τρομακτικες :Razz: ) σας αυτές που φοράν τα ματ(παρόμοιες) πιο νορμαλ όμως...

----------


## manicx

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση. Σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω ένα από αυτά τα μικρά σπαστά ποδήλατα που μπορώ να παίρνω σε μετρό σαν χειραποσκευή. Δεν είναι και για πολλά πολλά, περίπου για 2χλμ πήγαινε και 2χλμ έλα το πρωϊ προς το μετρό και πίσω στο σπίτι το θέλω. Αξίζει; Υπάρχουν κάποια sites να δω πληροφορίες και πιθανές τιμές στην Ελλάδα;Τώρα με τις βενζίνες στα ύψη σκέφτομαι να το βάλω μπροστά.

----------


## ardi21

Aν λες τα dahon ειναι μια χαρα γι'αυτο που τα θες και πολυ καλα ποδηλατα.

http://www.dahon.gr/bikes.htm

----------


## Νikosanagn

Πιστεύω οτι αξίζει για αυτό που το θες.... θα το προτιμούσα και εγώ σίγουρα....

----------


## nm96027

Θα συμφωνήσω με τους παραπάνω. Αν και ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή σύντομα να μπορέσουμε να δούμε ποδήλατα στο μετρό.

----------


## ardi21

Νομιζω ειναι θεμα χρονου απο την στιγμη που απελευθερωθηκε και η χρηση τους στον ΗΣΑΠ.

----------


## nm96027

> Νομιζω ειναι θεμα χρονου απο την στιγμη που απελευθερωθηκε και η χρηση τους στον ΗΣΑΠ.


Είναι και αυτός ένας παράγοντας όμως γενικώς δεν αρκεί γιατί στην ΑΜΕΛ είναι πολύ κάθετοι σε αυτό το θέμα. 

Ευελπιστώ γιατί η Μπιρμπίλη είναι ένας εξαιρετικές συνήγορος του ποδηλάτου στην Ελλάδα (μαζί με τον καθηγητή Βλαστό έχουν γράψει βιβλίο σχετικά) και περιμένω πολλά πράγματα από αυτήν σχετικά με το ποδήλατο γενικότερα. Ωστόσο με την πολιτική πάντα οφείλεις να είσαι επιφυλακτικός.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Θα συμφωνήσω με τους παραπάνω. Αν και ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή σύντομα να μπορέσουμε να δούμε ποδήλατα στο μετρό.


 Kαλά αν γίνει και αυτό... και αν κρίνω από το πόσο βολεύει η χρήση του στο τραμ... Θα βολέυει πάραα πολύ!

----------


## manicx

> Aν λες τα dahon ειναι μια χαρα γι'αυτο που τα θες και πολυ καλα ποδηλατα.
> 
> http://www.dahon.gr/bikes.htm


Ευχαριστώ. Ναι αυτά είναι και βλέπω ότι τα 20" είναι σε καλές τιμές, 4-5 γεμίσματα ρεζερβουάρ (αν και να πω αυτά με 16" είναι σούπερ). Έχει και μερικά που BMX-οφέρνουν, θα πηγαίνω μετρό με σούζα!  :Razz:   Θα πάω Μεσογείων να τα δω και αν ειναι θα το πάρω άμεσα μιας και ο καιρός έχει ανοίξει.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Ευχαριστώ. Ναι αυτά είναι και βλέπω ότι τα 20" είναι σε καλές τιμές, 4-5 γεμίσματα ρεζερβουάρ (αν και να πω αυτά με 16" είναι σούπερ). Έχει και μερικά που BMX-οφέρνουν, θα πηγαίνω μετρό με σούζα!  Θα πάω Μεσογείων να τα δω και αν ειναι θα το πάρω άμεσα μιας και ο καιρός έχει ανοίξει.


 Θα κάνεις και μπράτσα!  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Off Topic


		Σχετικό-άσχετο:

*Χρειάζομαι οπωσδήποτε σχάρα για το αυτοκίνητο για την μεταφορά του ποδηλάτου.* Δυστυχώς μετά από μια χθεσινή εξόρμηση μου στο κέντρο (είχα πολύ καιρό να κάνω ποδήλατο σε δρόμο) κατάλαβα ότι το MTB μου απλά δεν κάνει για δρόμο. Μ' έχει ρημάξει στον πόνο ο ποπός  :Laughing: 

Έτσι πλέον μόνο offroad διαδρομές. 

Γνωρίζει κανείς επί του θέματος;

----------


## ardi21

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Σχετικό-άσχετο:
> 
> *Χρειάζομαι οπωσδήποτε σχάρα για το αυτοκίνητο για την μεταφορά του ποδηλάτου.* Δυστυχώς μετά από μια χθεσινή εξόρμηση μου στο κέντρο (είχα πολύ καιρό να κάνω ποδήλατο σε δρόμο) κατάλαβα ότι το MTB μου απλά δεν κάνει για δρόμο. Μ' έχει ρημάξει στον πόνο ο ποπός 
> 
> Έτσι πλέον μόνο offroad διαδρομές. 
> 
> Γνωρίζει κανείς επί του θέματος;


Εγω εχω μια απο τον κασσιματη που μπαινει στο πορτ-μπαγκαζ και ειναι η κλασσικη με τους ιμαντες.

Την ειχα παρει 60 ευρω, κανει για 3 ποδηλατα και ειναι πολυ καλη. Οι καλυτερες βεβαια ειναι αυτες για κοτσαδορο -αν εχεις κοτσαδορο- και μετα πανε της οροφης που το ποδηλατο ειναι ορθιο. Αλλα ειναι πιο ακριβες.

Παρε μια καλη με ιμαντες (οχι απο praktiker δηλαδη) και εισαι σουπερ.

Οσο για τον πονο πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να παρεις κολαν η βερμουδα με μαξιλαρακι. Εντελως αλλη αισθηση :Wink: 

Το ΜΤΒ μια χαρα κανει για δρομο (δεν ειναι βεβαια κουρσα) και ειδικα αν του βαλεις ασφαλτινα λαστιχα.

*Απλα χρειαζεται ο καταλληλος ρουχισμος*, οπως σε ολα τα ειδη ποδηλατου

Βεβαια αν κανεις και off road πρεπει να τ'αλλαζεις η να εχεις δυο ποδηλατα :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Το ΜΤΒ μια χαρα κανει για δρομο (δεν ειναι βεβαια κουρσα) και ειδικα αν τους βαλεις ασφαλτινα λαστιχα


 Συμφωνώ...όπως μπορείς επίσης να πάρεις και κάτι ωραίες σέλες με tzel είναι φοβερές...

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Εγω εχω μια απο τον κασσιματη που μπαινει στο πορτ-μπαγκαζ και ειναι η κλασσικη με τους ιμαντες.
> 
> Την ειχα παρει 60 ευρω, κανει για 3 ποδηλατα και ειναι πολυ καλη. Οι καλυτερες βεβαια ειναι αυτες για κοτσαδορο -αν εχεις κοτσαδορο- και μετα πανε της οροφης που το ποδηλατο ειναι ορθιο. Αλλα ειναι πιο ακριβες.
> 
> Παρε μια καλη με ιμαντες (οχι απο praktiker δηλαδη) και εισαι σουπερ.


Κάτι αντίστοιχο για το πορτ-μπαγκάζ θέλω κι εγώ. Έχω ακούσει για τις Thule. Είναι αξιόλογες;




> Οσο για τον πονο πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να παρεις κολαν η βερμουδα με μαξιλαρακι. Εντελως αλλη αισθηση


Έχω τέτοια βερμούδα απλά χθες έβαλα ένα σορτσάκι λόγω διαδρομής και κεκτημένης ταχύτητας.




> Το ΜΤΒ μια χαρα κανει για δρομο (δεν ειναι βεβαια κουρσα) και ειδικα αν τους βαλεις ασφαλτινα λαστιχα


Η άσφαλτος θέλει μεγάλη διάμετρο ζάντας και λεία λάστιχα. Τίποτα απ' τα δυο δεν "χωράει" σ' ένα MTB. Imo πάντα  :Smile: 




> Βεβαια αν κανεις και off road πρεπει να τ'αλλαζεις η να εχεις δυο ποδηλατα


Ακριβώς. Απλά έτυχε να βγω στον δρόμο μετά από καιρό

----------


## ardi21

> Κάτι αντίστοιχο για το πορτ-μπαγκάζ θέλω κι εγώ. Έχω ακούσει για τις Thule. Είναι αξιόλογες;
> 
> 
> 
> Έχω τέτοια βερμούδα απλά χθες έβαλα ένα σορτσάκι λόγω διαδρομής και κεκτημένης ταχύτητας.
> 
> 
> 
> Η άσφαλτος θέλει μεγάλη διάμετρο ζάντας και λεία λάστιχα. Τίποτα απ' τα δυο δεν "χωράει" σ' ένα MTB. Imo πάντα 
> ...


H Thule ειναι -αν οχι η καλυτερη- απο τις καλυτερες.

Αφου ξεχασες την "πανοπλια" σου τοτε καλα να παθεις :Razz: 

Το ιδανικο ειναι αυτο που λες, δηλαδη κουρσα.

Αλλα αν βαλεις λεια ασφαλτινα λαστιχα σε MTB θα χεις αλλο ποδηλατο για την πολη. Μεγαλη διαφορα.

----------


## George978

παιδες ειμαι να παρω ενα ποδηλατακι , ψαχνοντας εδω και εκει τεινω προς αυτο http://www.bike-center.gr/product_in...3244b80299c94b

1.90 , 100 κιλα και οι διαδρομες μου ασφαλτινες , η Ξανθη εχει και καμπο που προσφερεται για διαδρομες ομορφες...τι λετε?

----------


## wi fi thief

οχι, δεν ειναι το amsterdam  :Razz: 



λιγα ειναι σημερα, θα βγαλω κι αλλες απο μερη με περισσοτερα

απλα ομως αν σκεφτει κανεις οτι εστω αυτα τα 30 θα ητανε (διπλο)παρκαρισμενα αυτοκινητα μπορει να καταλαβει...

μιλαω παντα για ποδηλατα (ολων των ειδων) που ειναι καθημερινο μεσο και οχι απλα χομπυ  :Cool: 

@ george: εγω εχω και mountain και δρομου (το ενα εχει ταχυτητες, το αλλο οχι) και κυκλοφορω πολυ ανετα στην πολη μου, ανεξαρτητως καιρου ή διαδρομης
συνισταται παντως ποδηλατο με 10 ταχυτητες (shimano παντα) και να μη φαινεται ακριβο (αν το θελεις για να κανεις τη δουλεια σου και οχι για χομπυ) για να μην στο κλεβουνε.

αν παρεις ποδηλατο με slic λαστιχα, φροντισε να εχει προφυλακτηρες γιατι θα σε πιτσιλιζει σε πολυ βρεγμενους δρομους

----------


## George978

τα ΜΤΒ μου λενε λογω γεωμετριας κουραζουν σε μεγαλες αποστασεις

----------


## ardi21

> τα ΜΤΒ μου λενε λογω γεωμετριας κουραζουν σε μεγαλες αποστασεις


Αυτο ισχυει για αρκετα μεγαλες αποστασεις. Βεβαια αν εχεις τον καταλληλο ρουχισμο αυτο μειωνεται.

Γενικα:

Αν κανεις *ΜΟΝΟ* ασφαλτο τοτε θα πας σε κουρσα
Αν κανεις δρομο πηγαινε σε trekking χωρις αναρτηση.
Αν κανεις δρομο και πας σε κανα πεζοδρομιακι η πατημενο/ηπιο χωματοδορμο τοτε παρε trekking με μια αναρτησουλα

----------


## wi fi thief

προσωπικα δεν συνιστω ακριβα ποδηλατα (αν και εχω χωσει πριν χρονια 800 φιορινια δλδ ~ 400 ευρα για να αγορασω ενα specialized περιπου σαν το παρακατω, το πουλησα σε ενα χρονο γιατι δεν αντεχα την αγωνια να το εχω αφησει για ωρες κλειδωμενο στο δρομο ενω εγω δουλευα...)


αν οι χρησεις που το προοριζεις δεν θα σε κανουν να το αφηνεις καπου εξω, εστω κλειδωμενο, χτυπα ενα all road για να εισαι ΟΚ 

http://www.specialized.gr/component/...rt/Itemid,243/

αλλιως, χτυπα ενα σχετικα ελαφρυ ποδηλατο με 10 ταχυτητες και με το πολυ 150 ευρα (πχ τα φθηνα ideal ειναι μια χαρα)

δες τα ποδηλατα που σου δειχνω στη φωτο απο τα 3καλα (δες και καμμια εκατοστη φωτογραφιες απο τους δρομους της ολλανδιας, οι ανθρωποι αν μην τι αλλο, ξερουνε απο ποδηλατα) και φαντασου ενα ακριβο διπλα τους...

καλα ειναι τα ακριβα ποδηλατα αλλα για να πας να κανεις χομπυ και να τα εχεις καπου ασφαλη, για καθημερινη χρηση στην πολη, παρε ενα φθηνο, θα με θυμηθεις 

μιλαει η πειρα, ρωτα τρικαλινους, λαρισαιους, καρδιτσιωτες κλπ που εχουνε το ποδηλατο στην καθημερινοτητα τους και θα σου πουνε οτι τα ακριβα ποδηλατα τα εχουνε για χομπυ ή για εξασκηση και οχι για να κανουνε καθημερινα τη δουλεια τους στην πολη  :Wink: 

ΥΓ: καλο θα ειναι, ο,τι και να επιλεξεις, να εχει ζαντες απο ματ αλουμινιο, ειναι πιο ασφαλεις στο φρεναρισμα αφου δεν επηρεαζονται απο σκουρια και εφαρμοζουνε τελεια με τα τακακια των φρενων (εκτος αν παρεις με δισκοφρενο)

----------


## ardi21

Συμφωνω και 'γω οτι αν το θες για να πηγαινεις για τα ψωνια η σε πολυ κοντινες αποστασεις παιρνεις ενα φθηνο. Οχι απο το πρακτικερ παντως... Φθηνο αλλα απο ποδηλαταδικο.

Aυτο με το κλειδωμα ειναι οντως ενα προβλημα οταν εχεις ενα σχετικα ακριβο ποδηλατο.

Βεβαια με μια καλη κλειδαρια μειωνεται παρα πολυ.
http://www.tsirikosbikes.gr/index.ph...ding-lock.html

 Η συγκεκριμενη π.χ δεν κοβεται με σπρευ παγου η με κοφτη, κατι που χρησιμοποιουν κατα κορον οι κλεφτες, ειναι πτυσομενη και μπαινει στον σκελετο του ποδηλατου

Στοιχιζει αρκετα αλλα αν το κλειδωνεις με αλυσιδα των 5ευρω μετα δεν εχεις το δικαιωμα να παραπονιεσαι οτι στο κλεψανε...

----------


## wi fi thief

χρηστο, δεν ειναι μονο να σου σηκωσουνε το ποδηλατο ολο, μπορει να σου παρει το μπροστινο τροχο, τον πισω, το τιμονι, τα πηδαλια, τη σελα, το πηρουνι, ο,τιδηποτε
στη σελιδα με τα specialized που παντως ειναι ειδικη περιπτωση (με specialized εκανε ο στελιος ο βασκος απο 3καλα-κων/πολη-3καλα ΧΩΡΙΣ ΣΤΑΣΗ, αλλα αν δεις με τι ποδηλατο κυκλοφοραει στην πολη δεν θα το πιστευεις...!) εχει τιμοκαταλογο με τα ανταλλακτικα, θα δεις τιμες που θα φριξεις, ειναι πειρασμος...

ακομα κι εγω, αν περπαταω και δω ενα στεφανι, ενα τιμονι ή μια σελα ακριβη, μπαινω στον πειρασμο, ειναι πανευκολο να τα παρω (με ενα δωδεκαρι γερμανικο κλειδι...)

ασε τη φθορα (αν το αφηνεις πχ σε εξωτερικο χωρο σε καθημερινη βαση, σε βροχες και ηλιο)

κι εγω δεν μιλησα για της πλακας ποδηλατο απο το SM, τα φθηνα της ideal ειναι αρκετα αξιολογα και στιβαρα ποδηλατα που ομως δεν τραβανε την προσοχη

----------


## ardi21

Τα παντα μπορουνε να σου παρουνε αλλα αν το σκεφτεσαι ετσι δεν θα βγαινεις καν απο το σπιτι σου :Razz: 

Το 95% παιρνει ολο το ποδηλατο εδω στην Ελλαδα. Δεν εχουμε φτασει τα επιπεδα της Ολλανδιας ακομα, που και στο περιπτερο να εισαι μπορει να σου παρουν τα κορδονια απο τα παπουτσια!

Απλα αν το αφηνεις εξω οφειλεις να κανεις το καλυτερο δυνατο, αυτο λεω :Smile: 

Τα ideal ειναι μια παρα πολυ τιμια και ισσοροπημενη προταση για ενα απλο/φθηνο all-around

Απλα δεν τα προτιμας συνηθως για ακριβοτερα ποδηλατα αφου πασχουν στον σκελετο σε σχεση με τον ανταγωνισμο

----------


## George978

μολις το πηρα , 200€  :Very Happy:

----------


## wi fi thief

ωραιο ειναι!

καλοταξιδο ρε γιωργο!  :One thumb up: 

με γειες  :Smile:

----------


## ardi21

Καλοταξιδο, δωστου να καταλαβει! :One thumb up:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> μολις το πηρα , 200€


Με γεια συνονόματε. Αξιόλογο!  :Smile: 

Καλές βόλτες και με προσοχή!

----------


## George978

ναι μωρε νταξει μετριο ειναι το θελω ετσι για καμμια βολτιτσα και για αρχη, μετα αν καω θα παρω ενα καλυτερο και το δωσω στη δικια μου...ειναι και 15 χρονια που ανεβηκα τελευταια φορα. Καλο ειναι στο δρομο , και Ελληνικο ε :Wink:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Μόλις πριν λίγο γύρισα απ' το Πεδίον του Άρεως.

Χαμός από ποδήλατα. Πολύ καλή και συντονισμένη πορεία (δυστυχώς με τα γνωστά έκτροπα). Ας ελπίσουμε πως θα βγει σε κάτι.

Συγχαρητήρια στα παιδιά!

----------


## ardi21

Και ΄γω ηθελα να παω αλλα δυστυχως δεν τα καταφερα... Μεγαλος λαος ετσι?

Ελπιζω να παω στο freeday της Παρασκευης

----------


## Mouse Potato

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν έχω ξαναδει τόσο κόσμο με ποδήλατα.

----------


## George978

πρωτα 12 χλμ σημερα , χαλαρα . Βεβαια βλεπω να μην μπορω να καθομαι στο κωλο μου 3 μερες  :Laughing:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Χαμός από ποδήλατα. Πολύ καλή και συντονισμένη πορεία (δυστυχώς με τα γνωστά έκτροπα). Ας ελπίσουμε πως θα βγει σε κάτι.


  Δηλαδή?




Off Topic


		παρεμπιπτόντως όσο και αν σας φαίνεται περέργο χθες βρήκα το κλεμμένο μου ποδήλατο!!!

----------


## George978

μπραβο ρε φιλε χαιρομαι που το βρηκες , εχει γινει παραγινει το κακο με τα κλεμμενα

----------


## ardi21

> πρωτα 12 χλμ σημερα , χαλαρα . Βεβαια βλεπω να μην μπορω να καθομαι στο κωλο μου 3 μερες


Ρουχαλακια :Wink:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ρε παιδιά έχετε ακούσει για προβλήματα στον προστάτη λόγω θερμότητας και ακατάλληλων σελών???εγώ κάτι τέτοιο έχω ακούσει...

----------


## George978

νομιζω πρεπει να κανεις ΠΟΛΛΑ χιλιομετρα για να πουμε οτι επαθες κατι απο το ποδηλατο. Παντως καλο ειναι να ειναι ρυθμισμενα σελα και τιμονι , να εχεις καλη σελα και οπως ειπε η αρντι21 μια φορμιτσα ποδηλασιας βοηθαει. Εγω καθε μια ωρα σταματω κανα 10λεπτο

----------


## ardi21

Αν κανεις συστηματικα ποδηλατο μπορει να δημιουργηθουν καποια προβληματα μακρυπροσθεσμα μπορει και οχι.

Γι' αυτο ειναι πολυ σημαντικο ο καταλληλος ρουχισμος πρωτα και μια καλη σελα μετα.

Δεν ειναι πολυτελεια -οπως καποιοι νομιζουν- αλλα αναγκαιοτητα.

Παντα γι'αυτους που κανουν πραγματικα ποδηλατο. Οχι να πηγαινεις μεχρι την λαικη μια φορα την εβδομαδα

George978 *Ο* ardi21 ειμαι :Razz:

----------


## George978

ωπα σορρυ δε το ειδαι , δηλαδη ας πουμε για μια μιαμιση ωρα ποδηλατο χρειαζεται φορμιτσα?

----------


## ardi21

Απο την στιγμη που θες να κανεις συστηματικα και οχι για τα ψωνια σου 10 λεπτα π.χ αξιζει να δωσεις 50 ευρω να παρεις ενα κολαν με μαξιλαρακι η μια βερμουδα (αναλογα αν σου αρεσει η εφαρμοστη γραμμη η πιο φαρδια που μπορεις να το φορας και εξω π.χ).

Θα νιωθεις πολυ καλυτερα και θα το ευχαριστιεσαι.

Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν πανε χαμενα αφου ειναι *και* θεμα υγειας

http://www.cyclist.gr/product.php?codenum=BNT10410399
http://www.cyclist.gr/product.php?codenum=ORB10XVCH48NN

----------


## Νikosanagn

Παιδιά πάντως σχετικά με το θέμα που αναφέρεστε όταν πρωτοπήρα ποδήλατο είχε πάνω μια παλιοσέλα πιο σκληρή δεν γινόταν στην αρχή πόναγα πολύ μετά την συνήθησα όταν έτυχε να αλλάξω σέλα πάλι πόναγα στην αρχή αλλά μετά δεν το ένιωθα όσο και να έκανα...

----------


## George978

> Απο την στιγμη που θες να κανεις συστηματικα και οχι για τα ψωνια σου 10 λεπτα π.χ αξιζει να δωσεις 50 ευρω να παρεις ενα κολαν με μαξιλαρακι η μια βερμουδα (αναλογα αν σου αρεσει η εφαρμοστη γραμμη η πιο φαρδια που μπορεις να το φορας και εξω π.χ).
> 
> Θα νιωθεις πολυ καλυτερα και θα το ευχαριστιεσαι.
> 
> Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν πανε χαμενα αφου ειναι *και* θεμα υγειας
> 
> http://www.cyclist.gr/product.php?codenum=BNT10410399
> http://www.cyclist.gr/product.php?codenum=ORB10XVCH48NN


ωραιος , τα εβλεπα και στο φορουμ τους αυτα μαλλον θα προχωρησουμε σε αγορα , μην εχουμε κανα δραμα  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

Αφηστε τα ρουχα τα κολλαν κοκ
Σε νεο ποδηλατη προτεινονται τα εξης (ΒΑΣΙΚΑ)
1)Σαμπρελα και μπαλωματα
2)Φωτακια (αν κυκλοφορει νυχτα)
3)Κρανος
4)Μια καλη κλειδαρια

Τα παραπανω κανουνν συνολο ΑΠΟ 40 ευρα (για μερικους φαινονται πολλα για αλλους ειναι πολυ βασικα)
Απο εκει και περα (για ανεση/συστηματικη ποδηλασια)
Παντελονακι με μαξιλαρακι (να παρουμε κολαν=λικρα να εχει τιραντες)
Παγουροθηκη/παγουρι (με νερο και οχι....φραπε μεσα)
Καποιο διαπνεον πανωφορι
Γυαλια (αν και φαινονται αξεσουαρ ειναι παραπολυ χρησιμα)
και βεβαια κεφι και ορεξη

Αντε να κανονιστει και καμια βολτουλα να αλλαξουμε και αποψεις επι...πεταλιου

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Αντε να κανονιστει και καμια βολτουλα να αλλαξουμε και αποψεις επι...πεταλιου


 Δέχεστε και 18χρονα? :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

> Αφηστε τα ρουχα τα κολλαν κοκ
> Σε νεο ποδηλατη προτεινονται τα εξης (ΒΑΣΙΚΑ)
> 1)Σαμπρελα και μπαλωματα
> 2)Φωτακια (αν κυκλοφορει νυχτα)
> 3)Κρανος
> 4)Μια καλη κλειδαρια
> 
> Αντε να κανονιστει και καμια βολτουλα να αλλαξουμε και αποψεις επι...πεταλιου


Aυτα εννοειται οτι τα παιρνεις μαζι με το ποδηλατο, δεν το συζηταμε!

Παντως 40 ευρω ολα αυτα και να ειναι αξιοπρεπη πολυ δυσκολο εως αδυνατο! Μια σχετικα καλη κλειδαρια και ενα κρανος κανουν στην ξεφτιλα 50 ευρω..

Οσο για την βολτα να ξερετε εγω ειμαι μεσα και για βουνο και για πολη, αρκει να βολευει κααααπως το σημειο γιατι δεν παιζει αμαξι.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Παιδιά ερώτηση: Τι να κάνω με την αλυσίδα που βρίσκει ελάχιστα πάνω στο μπροστινό σασμάν αλλά ακούγεται εκνευριστικά? αν λυγίσω λίγο το σίδερο του σασμαν μετά δεν θα λειτουργει καλά.... καμιά ιδέα?Έχει και κάτι βίδες πάνω που τις γυρνας και το ρυθμίζεις αλλά δεν έχω καταλάβει πως λειτουργουν....

----------


## ardi21

> Παιδιά ερώτηση: Τι να κάνω με την αλυσίδα που βρίσκει ελάχιστα πάνω στο μπροστινό σασμάν αλλά ακούγεται εκνευριστικά? αν λυγίσω λίγο το σίδερο του σασμαν μετά δεν θα λειτουργει καλά.... καμιά ιδέα?Έχει και κάτι βίδες πάνω που τις γυρνας και το ρυθμίζεις αλλά δεν έχω καταλάβει πως λειτουργουν....


Mε αυτες τις βιδες το ρυθμιζεις.

Νομιζω η εσωτερικη το παει πιο αριστερα και αυτη που βρισκεται στο εξωτερικο μερος πιο δεξια.

Παιξε λιγο μαζι τους και θα το βρεις :Wink: 

Η αλυσιδα λογικα βρισκει μονο σε καποιες σχεσεις ετσι? Οχι συνεχεια

----------


## nm96027

*Πρόταση προς όλους τους εν Αθήναις*:

Θέλετε να κανονίσουμε μία βόλτα cyclists@adslgr.com ( :Razz: )ή να πάμε όλοι μαζί στο freeday της Παρασκευής;

----------


## vamvakoolas

εγω παιδια freeday παω τουλαχιστον 1 φορα το μηνα

Αν το κανονισουμε δε το χανω

(τωρα γιατι αν ανοιξει ο καιρος......αντε να βρεθουμε) :One thumb up: 



Υ.Γ :Οι τιμες δεν ειναι της φαντασιας λουκετα και κρανακι βρισκεις σε αυτες τις τιμες και ας μη ξεχναμε οτι το κρανος θελει και αλλαγμα (δεν ειναι για μια ζωη). Τωρα αν καποιος θελει λουκετα π.χ abus και κανενα κρανος fullface ή σταγονα/χρονομετρου...αλλαζει :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Mε αυτες τις βιδες το ρυθμιζεις.
> 
> Νομιζω η εσωτερικη το παει πιο αριστερα και αυτη που βρισκεται στο εξωτερικο μερος πιο δεξια.
> 
> Παιξε λιγο μαζι τους και θα το βρεις
> 
> Η αλυσιδα λογικα βρισκει μονο σε καποιες σχεσεις ετσι? Οχι συνεχεια


 Δυστυχώς βρίσκει σε όλες τις σχέσεις σε λίγες λίγοτερο απλά  νομίζω σε κάποιον από τους τρεις δίσκους δεν βρίσκει καθόλου αλλα μάλλον στον τρίτο οπου δεν με βολεύει.... Θα παίξω με τις βιδούλες και θα το κοιτάξω πάντως από οτι έχω καταλάβει δεν μπορώ να βρώ μέση λύση ωστε να μην βρίσκει σε όλους τους συνδιασμούς οπότε μάλον θα το κάνω απλά να μην βρίσκει σε όλες τις σχέσεις στον δεύτερο δίσκο...

----------


## ardi21

Eγω -εκτος απροοπτου- ειμαι μεσα για freeday. Οποτε αν θελετε το κανονιζουμε

Επισης θελω να παω καποια στιγμη στο Αλσος Συγγρου η στο παρκο Τριτση

----------


## Mouse Potato

> *Πρόταση προς όλους τους εν Αθήναις*:
> 
> Θέλετε να κανονίσουμε μία βόλτα cyclists@adslgr.com ()ή να πάμε όλοι μαζί στο freeday της Παρασκευής;


Σε freeday δεν έχω πάει ποτέ. Αλλά δεν θα έλεγα όχι και σε καμία βολτίτσα διοργανωμένη εκ των έσω  :Embarassed: 




> Eγω -εκτος απροοπτου- ειμαι μεσα για freeday. Οποτε αν θελετε το κανονιζουμε
> 
> Επισης θελω να παω καποια στιγμη στο Αλσος Συγγρου *η στο παρκο Τριτση*


Εκεί μέσα είναι η χαρά του χαλαρού mountain biker  :Razz:  :Razz: 

Το επισκέπτομαι αρκετά συχνά

----------


## ardi21

> Σε freeday δεν έχω πάει ποτέ. Αλλά δεν θα έλεγα όχι και σε καμία βολτίτσα διοργανωμένη εκ των έσω 
> 
> 
> 
> Εκεί μέσα είναι η χαρά του χαλαρού mountain biker 
> 
> Το επισκέπτομαι αρκετά συχνά


Εισαι και Περιστερι εσυ οποτε μια χαρα!

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Εισαι και Περιστερι εσυ οποτε μια χαρα!


Ναι είμαι σχετικά κοντά. Τώρα το καλοκαίρι όμως μόνο απογευματινές ώρες γιατί με τον ήλιο δεν την παλεύω καθόλου.

----------


## vamvakoolas

Παρκο τριτση και εγω μεσα (δεν εχω παει εκει)
(βεβαια να ειναι καποια λογικη ωρα γιατι θα ερθω απο κεντρο με πεταλι....τουλαχιστον θα εχω κανει τρελο ζεσταμα!  :Razz: )

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Παρκο τριτση και εγω μεσα (δεν εχω παει εκει)
> (βεβαια να ειναι καποια λογικη ωρα γιατι θα ερθω απο κεντρο με πεταλι....τουλαχιστον θα εχω κανει τρελο ζεσταμα! )


Ρε παιδιά πως πας εκει από τον άλιμο  :Sorry:   Να φανταστώ με τραμ μέχρι σύνταγμα και από εκει....?

----------


## ardi21

Και μενα αυτο ειναι το ψιλοπροβλημα μου γιατι μενω Αγια Βαρβαρα και πρεπει να κανω 10χλμ+ μεσα στην κινηση σε κεντρικες οδους που δεν ειναι το καλυτερο μου, το βαριεμαι!

Γι'αυτο δεν εχω παει ακομα...

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ρε παιδιά πως πας εκει από τον άλιμο   Να φανταστώ με τραμ μέχρι σύνταγμα και από εκει....?


Αν φτάσεις "Αττική" via ηλεκτρικό, τότε δεν έχεις και πολύ μεγάλο ταξίδι

----------


## nm96027

Aν και εγώ από Ζωγράφου θα έχω πολύ δρόμο, είμαι μέσα... :Thumbs up:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Αν φτάσεις "Αττική" via ηλεκτρικό, τότε δεν έχεις και πολύ μεγάλο ταξίδι


 Α οκ ευχαριστώ

----------


## ardi21

Ωραια για πειτε ωρα και μερα για το παρκο να αρχισουμε απο καπου :Wink: 

Εγω γενικα ειμαι ελευθερος...

----------


## nm96027

> Ωραια για πειτε ωρα και μερα για το παρκο να αρχισουμε απο καπου
> 
> Εγω γενικα ειμαι ελευθερος...


Eγώ θα προτιμούσα ΠΣΚ κάποια στιγμή, το προσεχές.

----------


## Mouse Potato

ΠΣΚ εννοείται

----------


## ardi21

Οκ οποτε εχουμε χρονο.

Θα τα πουμε και στο freeday λογικα αφου απ'οτι βλεπω υπαρχει συμμετοχη :Smile:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Ρε παιδιά πως πας εκει από τον άλιμο   Να φανταστώ με τραμ μέχρι σύνταγμα και από εκει....?


ελα ρε σιγα το προβλημα, εγω εδω εχω γυρισει ΟΛΗ την αττικη με ποδηλατο.

Ελα (αν δε μπορεις με πεταλι) συνταγμα π.χ με τραμ και απο εκει παμε μαζι
(αν δε μπορεις πεταλι-> ηλεκτρικος και μετα λιγο πεταλι...)

Γενικα οποιος μπορει ας ερθει συνταγμα και παμε μαζι

ΠΣΚ εγω δε μπορω παρκο τριτση(εκτος κυριακης απογευμα) αλλα μπορω freeday

----------


## George978

αντε απο οκτωβρη που θα κατεβω αθηνα μονιμα θα οργανωνουμε τπτ εκδρομουλες  :Respekt:

----------


## wi fi thief

με βαλατε στην πριζα, ξυπνησατε το σκουλικι που ελεγε και ο sonic  :Razz: 

πηγα λοιπον στο μαγαζι ενος φιλου και ισως χτυπησω ενα τετοιο:



http://www.idealbikes.net/?section=1...temid1494=1830
(freeder 2,  o γιωργος χτυπησε το freeder 1, το προτιμω λογω δισκοφρενου, δεν ειχα ποτε ποδηλατο με δισκοφρενο)


ή ενα τετοιο (μοιαζει με trike αλλα ...χωρις μηχανη, τι διαολο οικολογοι ειμαστε...  :Razz:  :ROFL: )



το καλο στο τρικυκλο εκτος απο το οτι ειναι βολικο και τραβαει τα βλεμματα των γυναικων ( :Razz: ) ειναι οτι αν στο κλεψουνε ειναι ευκολο να το βρεις, ποσα τετοια ποδηλατα κυκλοφορουνε  :Razz: 

ο φιλος που του ποναει ο πισινος απο τη σελα, μπορει να παρει μια σαν αυτη που εχει το τρικυκλο, μιλαμε για πολλη ανεση, αρχοντας θα εισαι!  :Razz:  (αυτο δεν ειναι σελα, καναπες τριθεσιος ειναι...  :ROFL: )

450 ευρα το τρικυκλο... :Razz: 

παρκαρισμενο απεναντι απο το καταστημα, *το απολυτο ροκ εν ρολ ποδηλατο:*



 :Respekt:  :Worthy:

----------


## George978

ε κοιτα ποδηλαταδες λενε αν δεν ειναι υδραυλικο το δισκοφρενο δεν αξιζει , υψηλοτερο κοστος κτησης και συντηρησης , χεστο παρε το απλο εχει τρομερα φρενα. Εγω παντως την εχω καταβρει με το δικο μου , πολυ καλο και επομενη εβδομαδα του αλλαζω λαστιχα ασφαλτινα και βουρ

----------


## Mouse Potato

@wi fi thief θα έλεγα να προτιμήσεις ένα χωρίς δισκόφρενα λόγω βάρους και δεν αξίζει για το κόστος.

Τα δισκόφρενα είναι καλά για δύσκολες καταστάσεις (λάσπες κλπ).

ΥΓ: Ξέρω ότι θες να πάρεις ποδήλατο με δισκόφρενα γιατί δεν είχες ποτέ. Πολλοί το είχαμε αυτό  :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

Οντως τα φτηνα δισκοφρενα δεν λενε τιποτε. Καλυτερα παρε με v-brakes.

Και 'γω στο δικο μου θα τ'αλλαξω. Βεβαια θα τ'αλλαξω διοτι δεν με καλυπτουν σε μονοπατια βουνου. Σε πολη και νορμαλ χρηση καλα ειναι αλλα και παλι αν κανεις μονο τετοια χρηση καλυτερα να πας σε v.

Δεν συμφωνω στο οτι αν δεν ειναι υδραυλικο δεν λεει τιποτε

Διοτι αυτα -που σκοπευω να βαλω- σκοτωνουν στο περασμα τους και συγκρινονται μονο με υδραυλικα των 200 ευρω παρ'ολο που εχουν την μιση τιμη (100 για εμπρος πισω)...

----------


## treli@ris

Το ideal εχει πανω απο 350€; Αν ναι, με καποια παραπανω χρηματα (απο 50€ εως 100€) μπορεις να παρεις specialized.

----------


## George978

απο 220 εως 280 το βρισκω στο ιντερνετ , 220 εγω το πηρα

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Διοτι αυτα -που σκοπευω να βαλω- σκοτωνουν στο περασμα τους και συγκρινονται μονο με υδραυλικα των 200 ευρω παρ'ολο που εχουν την μιση τιμη (100 για εμπρος πισω)...


Ωραίο site... Από εκεί θα τα πάρεις;

Έχουν διαφορά οι τιμές απ' ότι εδώ;

----------


## treli@ris

Αν εχει τοσο, τοτε ΟΚ. Βρηκα αυτη τη τιμη γι' αυτο ρωτησα.

----------


## ardi21

> Ωραίο site... Από εκεί θα τα πάρεις;
> 
> Έχουν διαφορά οι τιμές απ' ότι εδώ;


Ναι μαλλον απο κει γιατι ειναι το πιο φτηνο οριακα. Στην Ελλαδα δεν τα εχω βρει απο το internet!

Αλλα πολυ καλα site για αγορες:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
https://roseversand.com/output/controller.aspx?cid=57
http://www.evanscycles.com/
http://www.bike-discount.de/?lg=en

----------


## wi fi thief

δεν ειναι μονο στα φρενα η διαφορα, ολο το μπροστινο συστημα (πηρουνι, stem) ειναι καλυτερο 
 :Embarassed: 

τελικα θα παρω μαλλον το freeder 1 (για να μην ειμαι «δασκαλε που διδασκες» και ενω προτεινω φθηνα στους αλλους εγω να χτυπαω ακριβοτερα... :Razz:  :Embarassed: )




> ΥΓ: Ξέρω ότι θες να πάρεις ποδήλατο με δισκόφρενα γιατί δεν είχες ποτέ. Πολλοί το είχαμε αυτό


και πως το ξεπερασατε...;  :Embarassed:  :Sorry: 
κανενα tip?  :Razz: 

ρε παιδια, για το 3κυκλο κανενα σχολιο;  :Laughing: 
ειναι ωραιο (και πρακτικο), η φωτο το αδικει...  :Razz: 
σηκωνει και πολυ ...moding  :Worthy: 
κανει σουζες και με τους δυο τροχους (μονο που δεν μπορεις να πεις: το σηκωσα στη μια ροδα  :Razz: )
(λετε να χρειαζεται Ε' επαγγελματικο διπλωμα για να το οδηγησω; )  :ROFL: 

πιτσιρικας σηκωνα τα περισσοτερα ποδηλατα στη μια ροδα για πανω απο 10 μετρα, ειχα φιλους που μπορουσανε χιλιομετρα... :Cool: 



Off Topic


		@ ardi: η μια φωτο του ροκ εν ρολ ποδηλατου (αυτη με το συνθημα στον τοιχο) ειναι για σενα

3ΚΑΛΑ=ΑΕΚΟΥΠΟΛΗ 
WE RULE THE CITY

----------


## George978

ιδιο πηρουνι εχει μπροστα , παρτο ειναι καλο...το μονο προβλημα ειναι το χρωμα του...αυτο το ερυθρολευκο μου καθεται καπως

----------


## wi fi thief

> ιδιο πηρουνι εχει μπροστα , παρτο ειναι καλο...


δεν εχει το ιδιο πηρουνι ουτε τον ιδιο λαιμο, μαζι με τα φρενα ειναι οι μοναδικες διαφορες που εχουνε:
*
freeder 1 
FORK* Zoom Bravo-327E full steel, 50mm

*STEM* alloy threaded, 80/100mm extension, 25o rise

*BRAKE SET* cold forged v-brakes

*freeder 2*

*FORK* RST 191 steel, alloy crown, 50mm; MDB option w/P

*STEM* alloy ahead, 80/110mm extension, 10o rise

*BRAKE SET* mechanical discs 160mm




> το μονο προβλημα ειναι το χρωμα του...αυτο το ερυθρολευκο μου καθεται καπως


εμενα να δεις...!!!  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: 

ευτυχως, ο φιλος (και γειτονας) εχει το freeder 1 σε λευκο και ισως το χτυπησω ακομα και αποψε (σε τιμη που δεν θα σας γραψω, ειπαμε ειναι φιλος...)



οσον αφορα το να δωσω λιγα παραπανω για να παρω spesialized (ειχα στην ολλανδια αλλα το πουλησα για τον παρακατω λογο), δεν θα το ξανακανω γιατι ειναι μαγνητης κλεφτων και εγω θελω ενα ποδηλατο που να μπορω να κλειδωνω οπου να 'ναι χωρις να ανυσηχω ιδιαιτερα, σαν τον φιλο με το ροκ εν ρολ ποδηλατο που ποσταρω παραπανω που ακομα και ενα μηνα να το αφησει κλειδωμενο με την αλυσιδα στην κολωνα, εκει θα το βρει  :Cool: 

(εν τω μεταξυ και κρινοντας απο το βαψιμο που του εχει κανει, ισως και αυτος να το εχει κλεψει πολλα χρονια πριν... :Razz: )

αν δεν ειχα προβλημα με το κλεψιμο και ημουνα χομπυστας θα αγοραζα ενα look  :Razz: 

http://www.lookcycle.com/en/all/tria.../576-velo.html

----------


## ardi21

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		@ ardi: η μια φωτο του ροκ εν ρολ ποδηλατου (αυτη με το συνθημα στον τοιχο) ειναι για σενα
> 
> 3ΚΑΛΑ=ΑΕΚΟΥΠΟΛΗ 
> WE RULE THE CITY


Εεεεετσι :One thumb up:  Βασικα πρωτα το συνθημα προσεξα και μετα το ποδηλατο αλλα δεν ειπα τπτ :Razz: 



Τα 2 freerider εχουν 50mm διαδρομη η κατι δεν καταλαβα καλα?

Αν ισχυει ξεχνας οτιδηποτε εχει χωμα... Γενικα παιδια μου φαινονται λιγα τα 50mm, δεν ξερω.

----------


## wi fi thief

τα ποδηλατα μας:

κατ αρχην ενα γενικο πλανο απο το «παρκινγκ» (για να μη λετε οτι τα παρκαρουμε παρανομα  :Razz:  ) αφιερωμενη και αυτη στον ardi21 (για τους γνωστους λογους  :Worthy: )


οι δυο ματρακαδες ειναι του πατερα μου (προσεξτε οτι εχουνε πινακιδες κυκλοφοριας  :Cool: ) στο μπλε εμαθα (πραγματικο) ποδηλατο
σε καποια φαινεται και το ποδηλατο της μανας μου (το κοκκινο με το καλαθακι) με το οποιο κυριως κυκλοφορω εγω... :Embarassed: 



ευσεβεις ποθοι (τρελλαινομαι να το κλεψω αλλα πως να το κυκλοφορησω χωρις να με παρει χαμπαρι αυτος που το εχει;  :Twisted Evil: )
μοναδικο! ομορφο, real boss hoss  :Respekt: 



*Spoiler:*




			Just bought myself a new set of wheels
My folks helped me swing the deal
Believe me buddy I'm no fool
I got the money working after school
It's a move in this car bike and I’ve never lost, 'cause
It's a real boss hoss
real boss hoss

It’s painted in turn on red pink
Girls see it and it knocks 'em dead
I get around just everywhere
People stop and say lookie there
I get all the honeys and I’ve never lost, cause
It’s a real boss hoss
real boss hoss




ρισπεκτ στον ιδιοκτητη του (που ειναι νεο παιδι)
ακυρωνει οπως καταλαβαινετε το προγουμενο απολυτο rock n roll ποδηλατο

........Auto merged post: wi fi thief πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

ενα καινουργιο bismark (τιμη πωλησης 800 ευρω ακατεβατα μου ειπε ο τυπος  :Shocked: )


λεπτομερειες: το σημα του (η rolls royce των ποδηλατων ) σελα και εργαλειοθηκες απο γνησιο δερμα, φρενα συμπαγη (χωρις ντιζα-συρματοσχοινο, ολος ο μηχανισμος απο ανοξειδωτο ατσαλι) μεταλλικη τρομπα με ξυλινη λαβη, διακρινεται ακομα και ο κρικος που μπαινει στον δεξιο αστραγαλο του αναβατη για να μην πιανεται το μπατζακι του παντελονιου στην αλυσιδα...



ποτε δεν ειχα ποδηλατο με ταμπουροφρενα... :Razz: 
Πατήστε στην εικόνα για να τη δείτε σε μεγέθυνση 
(και ουτε θα αποκτησω...) τιμη πωλησης: 2.600 ευρω

συγνωμη για την ποιοτητα των φωτογραφιων, απο το φθηνο κινητο μου ειναι  :Cool:

----------


## George978

τι πηρες εσυ τελικα

----------


## wi fi thief

ακομα τιποτα γιωργο
μου πουλαει το freeder 1 με 260 ευρα (φιλικη τιμη, λεει) και μαλιστα μου εδειξε το φυλλαδιο της ideal με την προτεινομενη τιμη λιανικης (για το freeder 2 ηθελε τουλαχιστον κανενα κατοσταρικο παραπανω, κατσε να δω τον τομοκαταλογο μου λεει να σε κανω καλη τιμη, ασε του λεω, δεν πειραζει, μια αλλη φορα, το επαιξα περαστικος δεν εκατσα να μου δωσει τελικες τιμες αφου μου ειπε οτι δεν κατεβαινε κατω απο 220 για το freeder 1  :Wink:  )

οταν του ειπα οτι ενας φιλος μου πηρε απο μαγαζι στην ξανθη το freeder 1 με 220 ευρα μου ειπε οτι ισως ητανε το ...περσινο μοντελο (και τι με νοιαζει εμενα; αφου ειναι το ιδιο σε specs και το πηρες καινουργιο, τι σχεση εχει αυτο; ειναι πιο φρεσκο το δικο του;  :Razz: )

κατι πηγε να υπαινιχθει οτι και καλα εχει αλλα parts το φετινο μοντελο, αλλα ειχα ηδη χαλαστει και δεν εκατσα να ακουσω, τον αδειασα ευγενικα και εφυγα (αφου πηρα μια φωτο απο το γυναικειο gazzelle με τα ταμπουροφρενα για το οποιο ζηταει 2600 ευρα...)

δεν ξερω, το σκεφτομαι, ελεγα να μην δωσω πανω απο 200 (το πολυ) για ποδηλατο, δε με χαλαει το 50αρι αλλα δε γουσταρω τη φαση, μου περασε το σκουλικι... :Razz: 

ισως παω καποια μερα και σε αλλα μαγαζια (εχει παρα πολλα εδω) να δω τι παιζει, αν βρω κανενα σχετικα καλο με ~150 ευρα ισως το παρω  :Cool:

----------


## ardi21

Δειξτου αυτο
http://www.tsirikosbikes.gr/index.ph...reeder-01.html

255ευρω.

Και στο φερνουν και σπιτι χωρις να κουνησεις το δαχτυλακι σου με μεταφορικη και δωρεαν τα εξοδα αποστολης.

Ακομα και 273 που εχει απο το καταστημα τι σοι φιλος ειναι που σου κοβει...13 ολοκληρα ευρω? :Razz: 

*Και κατι αλλο.. Εκτος απροοπτου κανονισα με vamvakoola να συναντηθουμε αυριο στις 6.15 στον σταθμο του Θησειου για να παμε Τριτση. Αααααν θελει και μπορει καποιος, ακολουθει. Απλα να ενημερωσει εδω η εναν απο τους 2 μας*

----------


## Mouse Potato

Off Topic


		Μα να μην μ' αρέσει καθόλου το νέο logo της Ideal....

Ευτυχώς εγώ το πρόλαβα στην αλλαγή

----------


## wi fi thief

το ιδιο ειναι ρε χρηστο, 260 το ζηταει και αυτος
ισως ο γιωργος το πηρε σε τιμη-ευκαιρια με 220, εγω αυτο ειχα ακουσει και σκεφτηκα οτι ο δικος μου θα μου το δωσει με ενα 200αρι (γειτονας-φιλος ειπαμε).

δεν αμφιβαλλω οτι τοσο εχει και δεν μου λεει ψεμματα αλλα δεν θελω εγω να δωσω τοσα για ποδηλατο

αν τα παρω κρανιο, θα δωσω 375 και θα παρω ενα spesialized hardrock, θα κανω μονο χομπυ και αθλητισμο και θα το παιρνω πανω στο σπιτι να κοιμομαστε μαζι (αν ψησω την κυρα μου...)  :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

> το ιδιο ειναι ρε χρηστο, 260 το ζηταει και αυτος
> ισως ο γιωργος το πηρε σε τιμη-ευκαιρια με 220, εγω αυτο ειχα ακουσει και σκεφτηκα οτι ο δικος μου θα μου το δωσει με ενα 200αρι (γειτονας-φιλος ειπαμε).
> 
> δεν αμφιβαλλω οτι τοσο εχει και δεν μου λεει ψεμματα αλλα δεν θελω εγω να δωσω τοσα για ποδηλατο
> 
> αν τα παρω κρανιο, θα δωσω 375 και θα παρω ενα spesialized hardrock, θα κανω μονο χομπυ και αθλητισμο και θα το παιρνω πανω στο σπιτι να κοιμομαστε μαζι (αν ψησω την κυρα μου...)


Δεν ειναι καθολου το ιδιο ρε συ... Διοτι ενα αγνωστο *ελληνικο* καταστημα το εχει 5 ευρω λιγοτερα απ'οτι στο δινει ενας φιλος!!

Για μενα το πολυ 230 πρεπει να στο αφησει.

----------


## wi fi thief

ε ναι, δικιο εχεις, ετσι το σκεφτηκα κι εγω

εννοω οτι ειναι τουλαχιστον το ιδιο στην αρχικη τιμη και δεν θελησε να μου πιασει τουλαχιστον τον πωπο (δηλαδη να εχει αλλου κανονικη τιμη 220 και αυτος να ζηταει 260)
το οτι ισχυριστηκε οτι τα 260 ειναι τιμη «γειτονα» (ολοι φιλοι και γειτονες ειμαστε στα 3καλα... :Razz: ) θα εκτιμηθει δεοντως και θα το λαβω υπ' οψιν (δυσκολα θα τον προτιμησω αλλη φορα για αγορα)
δεν θελω ομως να κατσω να του το πω και να παρεξηγηθουμε, (αν και ισως θα επρεπε), τον αδειασα με τον τροπο μου  :Wink: 

ειναι και dealer της ideal ο τυπος, απο τα μεγαλυτερα καταστηματα με ποδηλατα και μηχανακια στην πολη με δυο μαγαζια (νομιζω εχει και στην καρδιτσα)
http://www.idealbikes.net/?section=2087&language=el_GR

ΟΚ, τη δουλεια του κανει ο ανθρωπος, δεν γουσταρει παζαρια και τετοια, αλλα εγω γουσταρω ομως  :Twisted Evil:  (ισως αν επεμενα πολυ να επεφτε λιγακι αλλα δεν τον ειδα ζεστο και δεν γουσταρα να τον «πιεσω» )  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Παιδιά εαν μου πάνε όλα καλά μέχρι το καλοκαίρι σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω αυτό το ποδήλατο http://www.giant-bicycles.com/el-GR/...sc/6359/41643/ το οποίο ο ποδηλατάς της γειτονιάς μου μου το αφήνει και 410 εκεί περίπου... τι λέτε;Από ideal δεν έχω κοιτάξει ακόμα θα πάω σε λίγο καιρό και εκεί θα μου κάνουν καλύτερη τιμή γιατί είναι γνωστός έχετε τίποτα υπόψιν σας στο ίδιο στιλ με το παραπάνω?

----------


## ardi21

> Παιδιά εαν μου πάνε όλα καλά μέχρι το καλοκαίρι σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω αυτό το ποδήλατο http://www.giant-bicycles.com/el-GR/...sc/6359/41643/ το οποίο ο ποδηλατάς της γειτονιάς μου μου το αφήνει και 410 εκεί περίπου... τι λέτε;


Το συγκεκριμενο το πηρε κολλητος πριν κανα μηνα.

Μια χαρα ποδηλατο και καλη τιμη :Wink:  wi fi ακους τιμες?? 40 ευρω του εκοψε! Πες του "φιλου" σου να....ε...χμ... :Razz: 

Το σημαντικο ειναι να σου αρεσει πολυ για να το καβαλας.

Διοτι πανω-κατω ολες οι γνωστες μαρκες (giant, scott, trek, gary fisher, specialized κτλ κτλ) βγαζουν ισαξια ποδηλατα σε αυτες τις τιμες

----------


## vamvakoolas

εγω απο αλλου πηρα ποδηλατο, απο αλλου σερβις και απο αλλου ανταλακτικα.

Αν ασχοληθεις με ποδηλασια (δηλαδη με πανω απο 2 φορες την εβδομαδα) θα μαθεις να ψαχνεσαι για να μη σε πιανουν 23δφσ$α

----------


## wi fi thief

ωραιο ειναι αλλα εχει δισκοφρενα... :Sorry:  (και αν το παρεις θα ζηλεψω  :Razz: )

@ vamvakoulas: εχεις δικιο φιλε, αν ψαχνεται κανεις πολυ βρισκει κελεπουρια (αυτο δεν ισχυει μονο για τα ποδηλατα)

----------


## Mouse Potato

http://www.lestosbikes.gr/products_d...eal_pro_rider/

Χωρίς φρου φρου κι αρώματα  :Wink:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Το συγκεκριμενο το πηρε κολλητος πριν κανα μηνα.
> 
> Μια χαρα ποδηλατο και καλη τιμη wi fi ακους τιμες?? 40 ευρω του εκοψε! Πες του "φιλου" σου να....ε...χμ...


 Πάντως αυτός αν και δεν έχει και τις καλύτερες τιμές ειδικά σε ανταλακτικα  αυτό το πούλαγε 430 και μου ειπε οτι θα μου κάνει καλύτερη τιμή ενώ στο site της η giant το έχει 450. Λέτε να μην κοιτάξω κάτι αντίστοιχο σε ideal τα εμπιστεύομαι πολύ, έχω ένα zig zag σκυλί 7 χρόνια....

----------


## ardi21

Mια χαρα ειναι και τα ideal σε αυτες τις τιμες και απο τα πιο ισσοροπημενα σε τιμη/αποδοση/σκελετο/περιφερειακα

Απλα δεν προτιμουνται σε ψηλοτερα σκαλοπατια γιατι υστερουν λιγο στον σκελετο...

Αν σου αρεσει καποιο ideal go for it.

Eπαναλαμβανω: Παρε οποιο σου κανει το κλικ εμφανισιακα :Wink:

----------


## wi fi thief

εγω γουσταρω να καβαλησω το boos hoss (το ροζ της φωτο) για τις δουλειες μου εντος της (μικρης σχετικα με την αθηνα) πολης μου, μενω και στο κεντρο...

αν ητανε να παμε με φιλους μεγαλες ποδηλαταδες για να κανουμε αθλητισμο θα χτυπουσα ενα look (ειχα δει ενα στην ολλανδια και το ειχα παρει και βολτα, και το γουσταρα πολυ)
εχω ποσταρει ενα triathlon που ειναι πολυ ποζερατο (αλλα, φανταζομαι, πολυ ακριβο) με 1.3 kg σκελετο και το seat post μερος του σκελετου, οχι πτυσσομενο οπως συνηθως 

νατο παλι:
http://www.lookcycle.com/en/all/tria.../596-velo.html
 :Crying:  :Crying: 
ποσο να κανει αραγε...  :Scared:

----------


## vamvakoolas

καινουργιο 5000 με 5500

ειχε βγαλει πριν κανα μηνα αγγελια τυπος πιο παλιο μοντελο (αλλα εμφανησιακα πιο σουπερ) αν θυμαμαι στα 3000 το εδινε

----------


## asterias

> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση. Σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω ένα από αυτά τα μικρά σπαστά ποδήλατα που μπορώ να παίρνω σε μετρό σαν χειραποσκευή. Δεν είναι και για πολλά πολλά, περίπου για 2χλμ πήγαινε και 2χλμ έλα το πρωϊ προς το μετρό και πίσω στο σπίτι το θέλω. Αξίζει; Υπάρχουν κάποια sites να δω πληροφορίες και πιθανές τιμές στην Ελλάδα;Τώρα με τις βενζίνες στα ύψη σκέφτομαι να το βάλω μπροστά.


και εδώ μπορείς να βρείς σπαστά και όχι μόνο, www.action3.gr

----------


## George978

το περσινο ειναι το δικο μου βρε , για αυτο ειναι el cheapo . και το φετινο τι διαφορα εχει , κλειν μειν μονο τα χρωματα αλλαζουν  το ειδα και το φετινο (ολοιδιο)

----------


## George978

κανα μαγαζι με ανταλλκτικα μαγκες , κατεπειγοντως λαστιχα....δεν κανουν ουτε για αστειο για δρομο τα μανισια, ευτυχως δεν ειχαμε βραδιατικη σουπιτσα  :ROFL:

----------


## vamvakoolas

ψαξε εξωτερικο, εχει τεραστια ποικιλια και τιμες

----------


## Νikosanagn

Παιδιά, μπορεί κάποιος να μου δώσει συμβουλες για οδική συμπεριφορά με το ποδήλατο καθώς δεν έχω συνηθήσει να κάνω τόσο πολύ πάνω στο δρόμο, τις προαλες ημουν πάνω στην καλαμακίου και ξαφνικά βλέπω απο πίσω μου ένα λεωφορείο να προσπαθει να με προσπεράσει κοκκάλωσα! λέω ώχ τώρα.... πλακώνομαι στα φρένα και συνεχίζω από το πεζοδρόμιο... γενικά τι πρέπει να κάνεις όταν έχεις από πίσω σου ένα όχημα ή και ότι άλλο θέλετε για πάνω στον δρόμο θα μου φαινόταν πολύ χρήσιμο...

----------


## ghbgr

εγώ σταματούσα δεξιά να του κάνω χώρο να περάσει πιο άνετα.. σε περίπτωση που δεν είχε αρκετό χώρο (1 μέτρο στα  αριστερά μου).

----------


## nm96027

> Παιδιά, μπορεί κάποιος να μου δώσει συμβουλες για οδική συμπεριφορά με το ποδήλατο καθώς δεν έχω συνηθήσει να κάνω τόσο πολύ πάνω στο δρόμο, τις προαλες ημουν πάνω στην καλαμακίου και ξαφνικά βλέπω απο πίσω μου ένα λεωφορείο να προσπαθει να με προσπεράσει κοκκάλωσα! λέω ώχ τώρα.... πλακώνομαι στα φρένα και συνεχίζω από το πεζοδρόμιο... γενικά τι πρέπει να κάνεις όταν έχεις από πίσω σου ένα όχημα ή και ότι άλλο θέλετε για πάνω στον δρόμο θα μου φαινόταν πολύ χρήσιμο...


Η βασική θεωρητική αρχή είναι να ποδηλατεις λες και είσαι αόρατος. Αυτό στην θεωρία είναι σωστό αλλά θα σου πω 2-3 πράγματα που εφαρμόζω εγώ στην ποδηλασία:

Κράνος, φώτα (μπρος πίσω) και γάντια. Τα γάντια δεν είναι τόσο σημαντικά αλλά όταν θα πέσεις και θα γδάρεις τις παλάμες σου τότε θα τα εκτιμήσεις. Το έπαθα, το έμαθα.Μην οδηγείς τελείως στην άκρη του δρόμου γιατί έχει σε παραμονεύουν οι σχάρες των ομβρίων υδάτων και οι κακοτεχνίες. Άσε τους απο πίσω να σε προσπεράσουν ή να περιμένουν.Μην αλλάζεις απότομα πορεία. Δεν έχεις φλας και ο οδηγός δεν ξέρει τι θες να κάνεις.Πρόσεχε τις πόρτες των παρκαρισμένων αυτοκινήτων. Αν ανοίξουν απότομα μπορεί να είναι πολύ δυσάρεστο για τον ποδηλάτη. Άλλος ένας λόγος να μην είσαι στην άκρη του δρόμου.Το πεζοδρόμιο είναι καλό και βολικό αλλά είναι πιο επικίνδυνο -ενίοτε- από τον δρόμο. Όταν κατεβαίνεις από πεζοδρόμιο, περνάς απέναντι, ανεβαίνεις πεζοδρόμιο δίπλα από μια λεωφόρο τότε ο κίνδυνος να στρίψει κάποιος από την λεωφόρο στο στενό το οποίο εσύ περνάς εκείνη την ώρα είναι υπαρκτός. Το ποδήλατο έχει την άνεση να το παίζει δίπορτο (δρόμος/πεζοδρόμιο) αλλά δεν είναι πάντα το σωστό. Ασφαλώς και εγώ στην παραλιακή πηγαίνω από το πεζοδρόμιο (ειδικά απέναντι από το αεροδρόμιο). Αλλά πάντα προσέχω πως περνάω τα κάθετα στενά.

ΥΓ Η τελευταία φορά που φοβήθηκα πολύ στην ζωή μου, ήταν όταν πριν 4 χρόνια βγήκα με το ποδήλατο στην μεσογείων και με προσπέρασε λεωφορείο...Μετά συνήθισα.

----------


## wi fi thief

αν ειχες χωρο να κανεις δεξια, θα μπορουσες να τον χρησιμοποιησεις.

αλλα αυτο λογω καλης σου θελησης.

αν ο οδηγος του λεωφορειου δεν ειχε χωρο να σε προσπερασει με ασφαλεια και για σενα και για τους αλλους στο δρομο (οπως θα εκανε με οποιοδηποτε αλλο οχημα επιχειρουσε να προσπερασει), δεν θα επρεπε καν να σε προσπερασει, τα πραγματα ειναι απλα.

θα πρεπει να σου συμπεριφερονται σαν να εισαι οχημα και οχι σαν εμποδιο στο δρομο που πρεπει να παραμερησεις για να περασει ο πιο γρηγορος

αν ειχες μια μηχανη, θα ρωτουσες; 

για το ποδηλατο γιατι ρωτας;

οταν το ποδηλατο ειναι στο δρομο (και οχι στα χερια ενος πιτσιρικα που κανει βολτες στο παρκο ή στην πλατεια) πρεπει να του συμπεριφερονται με ολους τους κανονες οδικης κυκλοφοριας, αν δεν ειχε χωρο να σε προσπερασει δεν θα επρεπε να το κανει.

φυσικα ολα τα παραπανω ειναι το καλυτερο ανεκδοτο που εχω γραψει στο φορουμ, γιατι οδηγουσες οπως ειδα «στην καλαμακιου» που δεν ξερω που ακριβως ειναι αλλα αν ειναι εντος ελληνικων συνορων, τζαμπα τα εγραψα,, ελπιζω τουλαχιστον να γελασετε  :Razz:  

ριξε κανενα φασκελο, ιδου η απαντηση  :Wink: 

ΥΓ: και φυσικα ακολουθησε τις οδηγιες του nm[numbers], τωρα τις διαβασα, ειναι πολυ σωστος  :One thumb up:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Κατρχήν σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο για τις απαντήσεις. Το βασικό μου πρόβλημα όπως αναφέρθηκε είναι οτι στην άκρη του δρόμου υπάρχουν υπερβολικά πολλές κακοτεχνίες και πολλές φορές δεν ξέρεις πώς θα συμπεριφερθεί το λάστιχο (υπάρχει περίπτωση να σε πετάξει).Ρώτησα κυρίως γιατι η "ανατριχίλα"  που ένιωσα στον ήχο του λεωφορείου στο ένα μέτρο με έκανε να σκεφτώ "βρε μηπως να αφήσω τον δρομο?" Πολλά απο αυτά που αναφέρθηκα προσπαθώ να τα τηρώ αλλά χρειάζετε υπερμετρη προσοχή γιατί είσαι πάρα πολύ ευάλωτος στην ουσία δεν σε προστατεύει τίποτα.

----------


## George978

αν παρω απο εξωτερικο λαστιχα δεν θα με γδαρουν? μην πληρωσουμε ενα λαστιχο για ποδηλατο οσο κανει για αμαξιι...

----------


## Mouse Potato

Βρες κατάστημα εντός ΕΕ

Τώρα τα μεταφορικά δεν νομίζω να είναι και πάρα πολλά

----------


## ardi21

> Η βασική θεωρητική αρχή είναι να ποδηλατεις λες και είσαι αόρατος. Αυτό στην θεωρία είναι σωστό αλλά θα σου πω 2-3 πράγματα που εφαρμόζω εγώ στην ποδηλασία:
> 
> Κράνος, φώτα (μπρος πίσω) και γάντια. Τα γάντια δεν είναι τόσο σημαντικά αλλά όταν θα πέσεις και θα γδάρεις τις παλάμες σου τότε θα τα εκτιμήσεις. Το έπαθα, το έμαθα.Μην οδηγείς τελείως στην άκρη του δρόμου γιατί έχει σε παραμονεύουν οι σχάρες των ομβρίων υδάτων και οι κακοτεχνίες. Άσε τους απο πίσω να σε προσπεράσουν ή να περιμένουν.Μην αλλάζεις απότομα πορεία. Δεν έχεις φλας και ο οδηγός δεν ξέρει τι θες να κάνεις.Πρόσεχε τις πόρτες των παρκαρισμένων αυτοκινήτων. Αν ανοίξουν απότομα μπορεί να είναι πολύ δυσάρεστο για τον ποδηλάτη. Άλλος ένας λόγος να μην είσαι στην άκρη του δρόμου.Το πεζοδρόμιο είναι καλό και βολικό αλλά είναι πιο επικίνδυνο -ενίοτε- από τον δρόμο. Όταν κατεβαίνεις από πεζοδρόμιο, περνάς απέναντι, ανεβαίνεις πεζοδρόμιο δίπλα από μια λεωφόρο τότε ο κίνδυνος να στρίψει κάποιος από την λεωφόρο στο στενό το οποίο εσύ περνάς εκείνη την ώρα είναι υπαρκτός. Το ποδήλατο έχει την άνεση να το παίζει δίπορτο (δρόμος/πεζοδρόμιο) αλλά δεν είναι πάντα το σωστό. Ασφαλώς και εγώ στην παραλιακή πηγαίνω από το πεζοδρόμιο (ειδικά απέναντι από το αεροδρόμιο). Αλλά πάντα προσέχω πως περνάω τα κάθετα στενά.
> 
> ΥΓ Η τελευταία φορά που φοβήθηκα πολύ στην ζωή μου, ήταν όταν πριν 4 χρόνια βγήκα με το ποδήλατο στην μεσογείων και με προσπέρασε λεωφορείο...Μετά συνήθισα.


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

Γενικα εσυ να πηγαινεις σε μια σταθερη πορεια. Οχι μεσα στην μεση του δρομου αλλα ουτε και εντελως ακρη αν φοβασαι τις κακοτεχνιες.

Ασε τους αλλους να κανουν οτι νομιζουν. Ειτε να σε προσπερασουν οταν βρουν την ευκαιρια, ειτε να περιμενουν. Το οτι εχεις ποδηλατο δεν σημαινει οτι εισαι ο ψωριαρης της παρεας :Wink: 

Και *ΦΩΤΑ ΜΠΡΟΣ-ΠΙΣΩ* για το βραδυ

Σημερα πηγαμε βολτιτσα με vamvakoola στο παρκο τριτση. Ωραια ηταν αλλα για πολυ αρχαριους (εκτος απο 2-3 σημεια) :Razz:

----------


## George978

> Βρες κατάστημα εντός ΕΕ
> 
> Τώρα τα μεταφορικά δεν νομίζω να είναι και πάρα πολλά


http://www.evanscycles.com/

6 euro  :Wink:

----------


## nm96027

> Κατρχήν σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο για τις απαντήσεις. Το βασικό μου πρόβλημα όπως αναφέρθηκε είναι οτι στην άκρη του δρόμου υπάρχουν υπερβολικά πολλές κακοτεχνίες και πολλές φορές δεν ξέρεις πώς θα συμπεριφερθεί το λάστιχο (υπάρχει περίπτωση να σε πετάξει).Ρώτησα κυρίως γιατι η "ανατριχίλα"  που ένιωσα στον ήχο του λεωφορείου στο ένα μέτρο με έκανε να σκεφτώ "βρε μηπως να αφήσω τον δρομο?" Πολλά απο αυτά που αναφέρθηκα προσπαθώ να τα τηρώ αλλά χρειάζετε υπερμετρη προσοχή γιατί είσαι πάρα πολύ ευάλωτος *στην ουσία δεν σε προστατεύει τίποτα*.


Οντως χρειάζεται προσοχή. Το μόνο που σε προστατεύει είναι το κράνος σου και τα μάτια σου αν τα έχεις 14-24 κ.α...

Και μην σκας σιγά-σιγά θα έρθουν χειρότερες ανατριχίλες... :Razz:  Εγώ προχθές (κυριακή) σε δρόμο διπλής κατεύθυνσης στου Ζωγράφου, ίσα που χωρούσε ένα αμάξι, συναντήθηκα με μια κυρία οδηγό. Έκανα μεν στην άκρη για να περάσει, αλλά παρέμεινα πάνω στον δρόμο (δεν έφυγα να παω στο πεζοδρόμιο, αφού ήμουν νόμιμος). Ε, η κυρία έκανε λες και δεν υπήρχα και ο καθρέφτης της πέρασε με φόρα από το τιμόνι μου στο χιλιοστό (λέμε τώρα).  :Vava:  

Που να σε είχα όταν έκανα ποδήλατο για πρώτη φορά στο Λονδίνο πέρσι τον Ιούνιο... :Biggrin:

----------


## wi fi thief

Off Topic





> Σημερα πηγαμε βολτιτσα με vamvakoola στο παρκο τριτση. Ωραια ηταν αλλα για πολυ αρχαριους


ζητα του ενα αυτογραφο, αν και επαιζε σε γαυροβαζελο τον παω γιατι ειναι ο πιο cult ποδοσφαιριστης της τελευταιας 30ετιας  :Razz: 



για τα υπολοιπα: σωστος!

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Που να σε είχα όταν έκανα ποδήλατο για πρώτη φορά στο Λονδίνο πέρσι τον Ιούνιο...


 Ωχ εκεί πέφτει πολύ μπέρδεμα (ανάποδοι άνθρωποι  :Razz: ) Πάντως κι εγώ έχω συγκρουστεί πολύ ελαφρά με αμάξι και έφταιγε ο άλλος(προφανώς δεν ήξερε τι πάει να πει φλας)... Παιδιά πάντως σε λίγες βδομάδες που τελειώνω με τις πανελλήνιες εαν θέλετε κατεβείτε προς τα κάτω Π.Φάληρο Άλιμο Ελληνικο προς Γλυφάδα είναι πολύ ωραία για βόλτες και παραδόξως έχει και πεζοδρομία στο 90-95% πλάι στο τραμ και αν κουραστούμε γυρνάμε και με το τραμ της διαδρομής..... συν την θάλασσα δίπλα, είναι πολύ ωραία. Εαν θέλετε το κανονίζουμε εγώ πάντως είμαι μέσα μετά τις 28... :Smile:

----------


## ardi21

Οντως ειναι ωραια για χαλαρη βολτα στην παραλια.

Εγω ξεκιναω απο ΣΕΦ και φτανω στο vive mar περιπου.

Απλα θελει να πας εκτος ΣΚ γιατι γινεται ψιλοχαμος στο πεζοδρομιο.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> στο vive mar περιπου.


 Που ακριβώς είναι περίπου αυτό?

----------


## ardi21

> Που ακριβώς είναι περίπου αυτό?


Στην Βουλα
http://www.ploigos.gr/?sessionid=e1b...bd55eaa939716d

----------


## Νikosanagn

Α μεγάλη σχετικά διαδρομή.... είναι ωραία όμως.... μπορούμε να συναντηθούμε κάπου στην μέση  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

τελικα ardi21 λες να κατεβουμε φαληρο ή Αιγαλεω :Razz: 

Αντε ρε παιδια ανεβειτε λιγο και ελατε να αρχισουμε (οσοι μπορειτε) ειδικα τωρα που ανοιγει και ο καιρος (νυχτωνει και αργα :Wink: )

----------


## Νikosanagn

Aιγάλεω μα που θα κάνετε ποδήλατο εκεί ? :Razz:  



Off Topic


		 vamvakoolas  o τίτλος είναι ποδήλατο κάνεις ή ποδήλατο κανείς?  :Razz:

----------


## frixosb

> Ωχ εκεί πέφτει πολύ μπέρδεμα (ανάποδοι άνθρωποι ) Πάντως κι εγώ έχω συγκρουστεί πολύ ελαφρά με αμάξι και έφταιγε ο άλλος(προφανώς δεν ήξερε τι πάει να πει φλας)... Παιδιά πάντως σε λίγες βδομάδες που τελειώνω με τις πανελλήνιες εαν θέλετε κατεβείτε προς τα κάτω Π.Φάληρο Άλιμο Ελληνικο προς Γλυφάδα είναι πολύ ωραία για βόλτες και παραδόξως έχει και πεζοδρομία στο 90-95% πλάι στο τραμ και αν κουραστούμε γυρνάμε και με το τραμ της διαδρομής..... συν την θάλασσα δίπλα, είναι πολύ ωραία. Εαν θέλετε το κανονίζουμε εγώ πάντως είμαι μέσα μετά τις 28...


όντως τα τελευταια χρόνια εδώ στα νότια είμαστε κάπως τυχεροί. κ εγώ μένω ν.σμύρνη απέναντι απο το Ωνάσειο. Περνάω απο την Esplanada κ βγαίνω παραλία. Για την ώρα ψάχνω το καινούριο μου ποδήλατο.

----------


## nm96027

Ας ελπίσουμε πως τώρα με το καθάρισμα του Αγίου Κοσμά θα μπορούμε να μπαίνουμε με τα ποδήλατα από την παραλιακή πλευρά και να μην πηγαίνουμε πλάι-πλάι στην παραλιακή από το πεζοδρόμιο στο κομμάτι που είναι απέναντι από το αεροδρόμιο...

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Ας ελπίσουμε πως τώρα με το καθάρισμα του Αγίου Κοσμά θα μπορούμε να μπαίνουμε με τα ποδήλατα από την παραλιακή πλευρά και να μην πηγαίνουμε πλάι-πλάι στην παραλιακή από το πεζοδρόμιο στο κομμάτι που είναι απέναντι από το αεροδρόμιο


 Τι ακριβώς εννοείς? Πάντως εκεί προς τον άγιο Κοσμά και συγκεκριμένα στα καρτ δεν μπορεις να πας άνετα αλλά είναι πολύ λίγο το κομμάτι μετά πάει κανονικά πάντως για εμένα το πιό ωραίο κομμάτι της διαδρομής είναι εκεί που όταν αρχίζεις να φτάνεις στην Γλυφάδα  και ακολουθεις το τραμ (εκει που εχει και μαρινα) και εισαι διπλα στην θάλασσα και έχει πολύ λίγα αμάξια είναι πολύ ωραία....

----------


## nm96027

> Τι ακριβώς εννοείς? Πάντως εκεί προς τον άγιο Κοσμά και συγκεκριμένα στα καρτ δεν μπορεις να πας άνετα αλλά είναι πολύ λίγο το κομμάτι μετά πάει κανονικά πάντως για εμένα το πιό ωραίο κομμάτι της διαδρομής είναι εκεί που όταν αρχίζεις να φτάνεις στην Γλυφάδα  και ακολουθεις το τραμ (εκει που εχει και μαρινα) και εισαι διπλα στην θάλασσα και έχει πολύ λίγα αμάξια είναι πολύ ωραία....


Σε όλο αυτό το κομμάτι που είναι πριν την γλυφάδα και απέναντι από παλιό αεροδρόμιο, ουσιαστικά δεν υπάρχει διαμπερής πρόσβαση στην παραλία. Με τις χθεσινές εξαγγελίες (όχι οι πρώτες δυστυχώς) και το γκρέμισμα του έρημου πλέον σκυλάδικου Φαντασία, έχει ξεκινήσει (υποτίθεται ή όχι) μία νέα προσπάθεια να ανοίξει η παραλία του ελληνικού και να γίνει προσβάσιμη σε ποδήλατα και πεζούς. Σύμφωνα με τον σχεδιασμό οποίος ορίζει πως θα φύγουν όλα αυτά τα συρματοπλέγματα και τα τσιμέντα που εμποδίζουν την πρόσβαση θα πρέπει να δούμε τα πρώτα αποτελέσματα σε 15 μέρες. 

Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε...

----------


## vamvakoolas

ρε παιδια αν ημαστε πανω απο 3 καταλαμβανουμε μια λωριδα και οκ
Την εχω κανει απειρες διαδρομες αυτη την διαδρομη ειτε με κουρσα ειτε με ΜΤΒ χωρις προβλημα (απο τα πεζοδρομια/παραδρομους) δεν εχω παει ποτε

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Σε όλο αυτό το κομμάτι που είναι πριν την γλυφάδα και απέναντι από παλιό αεροδρόμιο, ουσιαστικά δεν υπάρχει διαμπερής πρόσβαση στην παραλία. Με τις χθεσινές εξαγγελίες (όχι οι πρώτες δυστυχώς) και το γκρέμισμα του έρημου πλέον σκυλάδικου Φαντασία, έχει ξεκινήσει (υποτίθεται ή όχι) μία νέα προσπάθεια να ανοίξει η παραλία του ελληνικού και να γίνει προσβάσιμη σε ποδήλατα και πεζούς. Σύμφωνα με τον σχεδιασμό οποίος ορίζει πως θα φύγουν όλα αυτά τα συρματοπλέγματα και τα τσιμέντα που εμποδίζουν την πρόσβαση θα πρέπει να δούμε τα πρώτα αποτελέσματα σε 15 μέρες.
> 
> Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε...


 Δεν είχα ακούσει κάτι μακάρι όμως!!! 




> ρε παιδια αν ημαστε πανω απο 3 καταλαμβανουμε μια λωριδα και οκ
> Την εχω κανει απειρες διαδρομες αυτη την διαδρομη ειτε με κουρσα ειτε με ΜΤΒ χωρις προβλημα (απο τα πεζοδρομια/παραδρομους) δεν εχω παει ποτε


 Εννοείς για πάνω στην Πωσειδώνος?  :Blink:

----------


## ardi21

Μπορεις και πανω στην Ποσειδωνος αλλα μονο αμα εχεις κουρσα, για να το ευχαριστηθεις.

Με MTB πας απο πεζοδρομιο να παιξεις και λιγο  :Wink:

----------


## George978

παιδες αν αλλαξω το λαστιχο που φοραει απο διαστασεις 26Χ1.95 σε διασταση 26Χ2.00 θα το παρει απροβληματιστα?

----------


## vamvakoolas

> παιδες αν αλλαξω το λαστιχο που φοραει απο διαστασεις 26Χ1.95 σε διασταση 26Χ2.00 θα το παρει απροβληματιστα?


ναι 
πολυ μικρη πιθανοτητα να μη κατσει στη ζαντα

----------


## wi fi thief

θα βαλεις slic τελικα george?  :Thinking:

----------


## George978

ναι ναι , οχι σλικ σορρυ . μισο λεπτακι θα σου δειξω σε λιγο ποια λεω να παρω

http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...04;mid=0;pgc=0

----------


## vamvakoolas

:One thumb up:  nice choice!!!

----------


## wi fi thief

σωστος ο george  :Wink:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ασχετο... τις τριχούλες πάνω τα λάστιχα γιατί τις έχουν?

----------


## treli@ris

Ρε παιδια, πως λεγεται στα αγγλικα το σημειο που κλειδωνει το μπροστινο συστημα ταχυτητων με τα πεταλ και το σκελετο? Εννοω αυτο που μπαινει στο γυμνο σκελετο μεσα στο κυλινδρο και βιδωνει απο τη μια μερια και απο την αλλη ωστε να κουμπωσει το συστημα με τα πεταλ και τα γραναζια.

----------


## wi fi thief

> Ασχετο... τις τριχούλες πάνω τα λάστιχα γιατί τις έχουν?


προφανως ειναι απομειναρια απο το καλουπι στο οποιο φτιαχνονται... :Thinking: 




> Ρε παιδια, πως λεγεται στα αγγλικα το σημειο που κλειδωνει το μπροστινο συστημα ταχυτητων με τα πεταλ και το σκελετο? Εννοω αυτο που μπαινει στο γυμνο σκελετο μεσα στο κυλινδρο και βιδωνει απο τη μια μερια και απο την αλλη ωστε να κουμπωσει το συστημα με τα πεταλ και τα γραναζια.


εννοεις το bottom bracket?

δες: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bottom_bracket

----------


## treli@ris

Ευχαριστω, αυτο ηταν. Τωρα μενει να βρω καλο μαγαζι στο ebay να αγορασω για ενα παλιο ideal που εχω. Αν εχεις κατι υποψιν, feel free to write it  :Wink:

----------


## vamvakoolas

Φιλε treliaris στα ελληνικα λεγεται μεσαια τριβη και δε κοστιζει ακριβα

Αληθεια για τι ποδηλατο μιλαμε? Κουρσα? ΜΤΒ?ΗΤ(mountain χωρις αναρτηση)? τι?Αν ειναι παλιο τοτε παει πακετο με δισκοβραχιωνα και με κανενα 50ρι βρισκεις (το σετακι) αν θες μονο μεσαια τριβη τοτε μπορεις να βρεις και...τσαμπα!



Τη ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ εχει κανεις χρονο για ποδηλατο?

----------


## treli@ris

Ο σκελετος ειναι ideal comfort. Στα ελληνικα το ηξερα αλλα νομιζα οτι ηταν ακριβο γι' αυτο εψαχνα την αγγλικη λεξη για να αγορασω απο ebay. Δισκοβραχιονας και πεταλ ειναι ψιλοκαινουρια. Οταν λες τσαμπα, τι εννοεις?  :Razz:

----------


## wi fi thief

τι σας λεει το BeOne?

http://www.beone-bikes.nl/NL/producten/kosmos.php

κανονικη τιμη ~360 ευρα, μπορω να το παρω απο http://www.internet-bikes.com/index.php?p=34 με 225 € (αν μου ζητησει μεταφορικα πανω απο 25 ευρα, μπορω να στειλω εναν φιλο να το παρει επιτοπου και να μου το στειλει με τα μισα)

επισης, τι γνωμη εχετε για τα orient?
ξερει κανεις τι τιμη εχει αυτο (το φθηνοτερο αλουμινιο της εταιριας φανταζομαι...): http://www.orient-bikes.gr/gr/product.php?id=173
το ειδα σε βιτρινα σημερα στα 3καλα, δεν ειδα τιμη...
να κοστιζει λετε πανω απο 200?
αν ειναι, παω με το λεωφορειο λαρισα, το παιρνω απο το εργοστασιο (θα μου κανει καλη τιμη αραγε ο κοκκοτης;  :Razz: ) και γυριζω 3καλα με αυτο (55 χλμ, θα το κανω 4 ωρες χαλαρος και με στασεις για φραπε και τσιγαρο... :Razz: )

τι λετε;

----------


## ardi21

Προσωπικα δεν γνωριζω την be one σαν μαρκα αλλα εχει πολυ καλα περιφερειακα για την τιμη του και ειναι και ελαφρυ.

Φαινεται καλη προταση.

Το αλλο δεν μου αρεσει :Razz:  Αναλογα και την τιμη του βεβαια..

----------


## vamvakoolas

Τεταρτη ψηνεται κανεις για Αναβρυτα?

----------


## miltmaster

σας παω μια κοντρουλα :P

----------


## Usurper

Το ρουλεμάν εννοείς? Το γρανάζι?
Κοίτα τη φωτογραφία που έχει σε διατομή σ'αυτή τη σελίδα μήπως βρεις τί ψάχνεις http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cogset

Ουπς, στον treli@ris αναφερόμουν, άργησε λίγο η απάντηση  :Whistle:

----------


## blade_

> ναι ναι , οχι σλικ σορρυ . μισο λεπτακι θα σου δειξω σε λιγο ποια λεω να παρω
> 
> http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...04;mid=0;pgc=0



ωραιο σιτε..

στελνει μηπως κ ελλαδα?η υπαρχει εδω καποιο αντιστοιχο σε τιμες?

----------


## vamvakoolas

http://www.podilates.gr/?q=node/4865

για εξωτερικο τα γραφουν ολα εκει!

Για Ελλαδα αξιοπιστο ειναι το cyclist.gr και το podilatodromio.com (γενικα καλο ειναι αν θες Ελλαδα να πηγαινεις απο μαγαζι (οποιο εσυ θες) για να γνωριστεις, να παρεις συμβουλες κοκ)

----------


## blade_

> http://www.podilates.gr/?q=node/4865
> 
> για εξωτερικο τα γραφουν ολα εκει!
> 
> Για Ελλαδα αξιοπιστο ειναι το cyclist.gr και το podilatodromio.com (γενικα καλο ειναι αν θες Ελλαδα να πηγαινεις απο μαγαζι (οποιο εσυ θες) για να γνωριστεις, να παρεις συμβουλες κοκ)


thanks..  :Smile: 

ελεγα μεχρι να παρω ενα νεο ποδηλατο να κανω ενα σερβις στο ηδη υπαρχον carrera

----------


## vamvakoolas

απλως αφου ειναι να παρεις καινουργιο μη δωσεις πολλα λεφτα στο σερβις του παλιου :Wink: 

Αντε καβαλα το ποδηλατο και ελα σε καμια βολτα!

----------


## blade_

αν εισαι αθηνα με κοβω σε καμια βδομαδα να ειμαι εκει :P

θεσσαλονικη ειμαι εγω συγκεκριμενα περαια λιγο πιο εξω σχεδον καθε μερα ποδηλαταρουμε σβελτα κοντα στα 15 χλμ 

εχω μια ιδεα..δε βαζουμε στο τοπικ φωτο απο τα ποδηλατα μας?η να ανοιξουμε ενα καινουριο μονο για φωτο?

----------


## vamvakoolas

οποτε κατεβεις γραψτο για τους Αθηναιους για να κανονιστει! :One thumb up:

----------


## blade_

οπωςδηποτε

ειναι ωραιο τελικα να βρισκεις ομοιους  :Smile:

----------


## George978

προσπαθω επιμονα να μην ψωνισψ ενα ζευγαρι λαστιχα απο εξωτερικο αλλα οι ποδηλαταδες μαλλον δεν ενδιαφερονται σταλα , τιμες διπλασιες , εξυπηρετηση μηδεν "παρε το καταλογο και ψαξε οτι θες" , δλδ τι να πεις θες να τους στηριξεις και αυτοι περα βρεχει

----------


## vamvakoolas

> προσπαθω επιμονα να μην ψωνισψ ενα ζευγαρι λαστιχα απο εξωτερικο αλλα οι ποδηλαταδες μαλλον δεν ενδιαφερονται σταλα , τιμες διπλασιες , εξυπηρετηση μηδεν "παρε το καταλογο και ψαξε οτι θες" , δλδ τι να πεις θες να τους στηριξεις και αυτοι περα βρεχει


δυστηχως μονο 2-3 μαγαζια κανουν τη δουλεια (αντε και worldofbike.gr) αυτη.

Προσωπικα ειδικα για λαστιχα δεν εχω παρει τιποτα απο εδω γιατι
1)Το 90% μου  πλασαρει kenda
2)μου δειχνουν κατι φτηνα/αγνωστης ποιοτητας (οκ, αλλα αν θες να βαλεις κατι καλο ή κατι που να κραταει καιρο?)
3)Στο 80% των μαγαζιων οι τιμες απεχουν οσο η Γη απο.....τον Κρονο (τους δικαιολογω βεβαια λογω ΦΠΑ, Εξοδων κοκ)

Σα συμβουλη: Αν κινεισαι σε πολη ή/και βουνο παρε λαστιχο με μιγμα kevlar 
(αν θες για αγωνες ή μονοπατια ή μονο δρομο τα πραγματα αλλαζουν)

----------


## George978

βρε και kenda καλο ειναι δεν λεω , αλλα τωρα να μου πασαρει λαστιχο των 15 ευρω για 35 και να μου λεει φιλικη τιμη με ενα χαμογελο ηλιθιο ε , παει πολυ. ΑΛλα αυτοι ουτε κεντα δεν εχουν. Ε τελικα θα τα δωσω εξω τι να κανω, τους εδωσα ευκαιρια και τη πεταξαν.

----------


## wi fi thief

george πανω στο zapping επεσα σε αυτο εδω και σε θυμηθηκα:
http://www.tsirikosbikes.gr/index.ph...2-00-tyre.html

δεν κανει λες για την περιπτωση σου;

----------


## nm96027

Να ρωτήσω κάτι την ομήγυρη;

Συνήθως το ποδηλατικό outfit το σνόμπαρα λόγω styling, όμως ο ιδρώτας από το το πήγαινελα στο γραφείο είναι αρκετός και κυρίως σκέφτομαι για κάποιο t-shirt που θα μπορούσε να αγοράσω το οποίο να αποροφά τον ιδρώτα. Έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι;

----------


## wi fi thief

κλασσικο φανελακι μινερβα  :Razz:

----------


## blade_

χαχα..εσυ χρειαζεσαι κατι να τον αποβαλει νομιζω..

ενα σαιτ που αναφερθηκε πιο πριν ειδα οτι εχει πολυ καλες τιμες και μεταφορικα στανταρτ 16 για οτι παρεις,οποτε συμφερει να παρεις μπολικα

εννοω το bike 24

----------


## vamvakoolas

το bike24 θελει προσοχη γιατι εχει αναφερθει απο Ελληνες οτι τελευταια μπερδευουν τα προιοντα!!! Επισης στο chainreaction θελει προσοχη οταν βαζετε κατι ευθραστο (π.χ φωτακια) με κατι βαρυ (τιμονι) γιατι θα λαβετε....ενα μιγμα!

Εγω προσωπικα ευτηχως δεν εχω μπλεξει.

*Θα ηθελα να προτεινω αν θελετε (κατι που συνηθιζεται σε ποδηλατικα φορουμ) να αγορασουμε ολοι κατι μαζι (π.χ και εγω θελω ρουχα) απο καπου για να γλιτωσουμε τα μεταφορικα!!Προυποθεση να ειναι οι αγοραστες απο την ιδια πολη!*

Αν θες κορυφη κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι το cyclist και worldofbike στα ρουχα (λογω ποιοτητας και ποικιλιας). Για μαρκες αν θες φθηνα και καλα δες catlike p,x 
http://www.cyclist.gr/product.php?codenum=CTL09110201

επισης μη σνομπαρεις τα ρουχα απο lidl, aldi γιατι ειναι ιδιας ποιοτητας με τιμες το πολυ 10 ευρα (απλως οταν εχει στη προσφορα ποδηλατικα τρεχουμε γιατι...εξαφανιζονται)
Τα ρουχα αυτα ειναι διαπνεοντα δηλαδη περνα ο αερας και φευγει ο ιδρωτας χωρις ομως να εχει καποιες παρενεργειες (π.χ κρυωμα)

----------


## stavpal

> τι σας λεει το BeOne?
> 
> http://www.beone-bikes.nl/NL/producten/kosmos.php
> 
> κανονικη τιμη ~360 ευρα, μπορω να το παρω απο http://www.internet-bikes.com/index.php?p=34 με 225 € (αν μου ζητησει μεταφορικα πανω απο 25 ευρα, μπορω να στειλω εναν φιλο να το παρει επιτοπου και να μου το στειλει με τα μισα)
> 
> επισης, τι γνωμη εχετε για τα orient?
> ξερει κανεις τι τιμη εχει αυτο (το φθηνοτερο αλουμινιο της εταιριας φανταζομαι...): http://www.orient-bikes.gr/gr/product.php?id=173
> το ειδα σε βιτρινα σημερα στα 3καλα, δεν ειδα τιμη...
> ...


για το 1ο καλό σχετικά, για το 2ο μακριά...

----------


## Mouse Potato

> [B]Θα ηθελα να προτεινω αν θελετε (κατι που συνηθιζεται σε ποδηλατικα φορουμ) να αγορασουμε ολοι κατι μαζι (π.χ και εγω θελω ρουχα) απο καπου για να γλιτωσουμε τα μεταφορικα!!Προυποθεση να ειναι οι αγοραστες απο την ιδια πολη![/B


Συμφωνώ. Χρειάζομαι κι εγώ εξοπλισμό (clothing)

----------


## blade_

ξελασπωτικο τοπικ,πραγματικα

----------


## miltmaster

κοβανης μακραν 

http://www.kovanissport.com/index-gr.html

αμα εισαι pro assos

http://www.assos.com/en/55/home-page.aspx

----------


## George978

ηταν λιγο μουσκεμενος ο δρομος και ειπα να σας δειξω ποση επαφη με το δρομο εχουν τα λαστιχα  :Razz:

----------


## blade_

απο δυο γραμμουλες κρεμεσαι :P

----------


## wi fi thief

http://translate.google.com/translat...lgary.220.html

με υδραυλικα φρενα  :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι την ομήγυρη;
> 
> Συνήθως το ποδηλατικό outfit το σνόμπαρα λόγω styling, όμως ο ιδρώτας από το το πήγαινελα στο γραφείο είναι αρκετός και κυρίως σκέφτομαι για κάποιο t-shirt που θα μπορούσε να αγοράσω το οποίο να αποροφά τον ιδρώτα. Έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι;


http://www.cyclist.gr/product.php?codenum=BNT10410063. ΜΗΝ παρεις το καφε...

Οτιδηποτε βαμβακερο μετατρεπει την ποδηλατικη βολτα/μετακινηση σε εφιαλτη ειδικα τωρα το καλοκαιρι...

YΓ. vamvakoola σημερα ελεγα να σε παρω για Αιγαλεω αλλα μας τα χαλασε ο καιρος...

----------


## Mouse Potato

Έλα freeday  :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

> Έλα freeday


Ωπα ναι...! Αλλα ειδα καταιγιδες για Αττικη το βραδυ στο meteo.gr...

Εσυ θα πας σιγουρα?

----------


## Mouse Potato

8:45 θα φύγω από εδώ αν είναι να πάω.

Αν μέχρι τότε τα σύννεφα είναι "ανεκτά" θα πάω

----------


## vamvakoolas

σημερα λογω γιορτης οχι freeday :Sorry: 
Thn αλλη παρασκευη ολοι οι αθηναιοι εδω δε τη γλιτωνετε, θα ερθετε!!!(ετοιμαστε ποδηλατα, κανονιστε δουλειες)

Τελικα τι θα γινει θα ψηθειτε για καμια αγορα απο τα εξω (αντε και μετα τη 1η του μηνα λογω πληρωμων)?? μεχρι να αποφασισουμε που και γραφειοκρατικα στανταρ θα φαμε 10ημερο

----------


## George978

χρονια πολλα , ευχαριστες και απολαυστικες πεταλιες να εχεις  :One thumb up:

----------


## ardi21

Χρονια πολλα και απο μενα Κωστη.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> σημερα λογω γιορτης οχι freeday
> Thn αλλη παρασκευη ολοι οι αθηναιοι εδω δε τη γλιτωνετε, θα ερθετε!!!(ετοιμαστε ποδηλατα, κανονιστε δουλειες)
> 
> Τελικα τι θα γινει θα ψηθειτε για καμια αγορα απο τα εξω (αντε και μετα τη 1η του μηνα λογω πληρωμων)?? μεχρι να αποφασισουμε που και γραφειοκρατικα στανταρ θα φαμε 10ημερο


Χρόνια πολλά και να χαίρεσαι τη γιορτή σου!

Εγώ δεν άντεξα και πήγα  :Embarassed:  Έκανα ένα ωραιότατο Περιστέρι - Γλυφάδα και γύρισα. Μας έπιασε και λίγο βροχή στο δρόμο. Κατά τ' άλλα μια χαρά  :Smile: 

Όσο για την παραγγελία άντε να οργανωθούμε

----------


## George978

ηταν πολλοι?

----------


## Mouse Potato

> ηταν πολλοι?


Λόγω καιρού όχι και τόσο πολλοί. Απ' ότι τα συζητήσαμε με τα παιδιά καμιά 200αριά max

----------


## ardi21

Eγω "κοτεψα" και δεν ηρθα τελικα... λακαμια μου, το μετανιωσα. Ελπιζω να παω κανα Αιγαλεω αυριο. :Worthy: 

Οσο για την παραγγελια οταν συντονιστειτε let me know γιατι θελω και 'γω πεταλακια. Αν υπαρχουν* στο μαγαζι που θα αποφασισετε θα μπω και ΄γω :Smile: 

ΥΓ. Τα εχω βρει σε chainreaction και wiggle οποτε σε αυτα τα 2 ειμαι μεσα.

----------


## vamvakoolas

και εγω προς αυτα τα 2 κλεινω για να μην εχουμε...δυσσαρεστα

----------


## ardi21

Εγω σημερα πηγα Αιγαλεω και επαιξα λιγο στα κατω μονοπατια. Ωραια ηταν.

Στις 7/6 εχει critical mass ride-> http://www.podilates.gr/?q=node/8859.

Οποιοι ψηνονται και μπορουν ας το πουνε να κανονισουμε να παμε ολοι μαζι ειναι :Smile:

----------


## alekan

Ποδηλάτες του φόρουμ, έχετε κι αυτό εδω υπόψιν σας.
http://www.lidl.gr/gr/home.nsf/pages...31.p.mplouzaki

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Ποδηλάτες του φόρουμ, έχετε κι αυτό εδω υπόψιν σας.
> http://www.lidl.gr/gr/home.nsf/pages...31.p.mplouzaki


φιλε alekan με προλαβες...

παιδια το συγκεκριμενο αν και λιγο "βαρυ" κανει τη δουλεια του και μιλαμε για 7 ευρα (μη μιλησουμε ποσο αρχιζουν τα ποδηλατικα απο μαγαζι). Εχω ενα και μπορω να πω οτι δε στερειται σε κατι απο τα επωνυμα σε ποιοτητα.....

Παλι χαμος θα γινει εκεινη τη μερα.... :Whistle:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Πάντα κάθε χρόνο τέτοια εποχή βάζει τέτοιες προσφορές ή μου φαίνεται;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε alekan

----------


## alekan

Tip για τα Lidl:
Tα προιοντα της Δευτερας, τα εχουν στο καταστημα απο το απογευμα το Σαββατου.
Καποιες φορες τα στηνουν στα καλαθια λιγη ωρα πριν κλεισουν για να τα εχουν ετοιμα για Δευτερα. Mπορεις να τα αγορασεις,αλλα οχι να ανοιξεις συσκευασιες για δοκιμη.Oποτε καντε μια βολτιτσα απο το κοντινο σας καταστημα, μηπως και τα εχουν βγαλει.
Aλλα και να μην εχουν βγει, βρειτε εναν απο τους υπαλληλους, και κολληστε του θερμοπαρακαλωντας (αλλα παρακαλι ε,οχι διαταγες) να σας φερει το ταδε χρωμα και μεγεθος. Mην ανησυχητε οτι θα τους καθυστερησετε, το καταστημα κλεινει την ωρσ που πρεπει, κι αυτοι καθονται ουτως η αλλως αλλη μια ωρα εκει.
Aυτα.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Γίνονται ανάρπαστα δηλαδή;  :Thinking:

----------


## vamvakoolas

στα μαγαζια στην επαρχια οχι τοσο γρηγορα. Στην Αθηνα αν πας μετα τις 10 μπορει και να δεις απλως την αφισουλα ή τη πινακιδα με τη τιμη!!
(ασε που δε φερνουν και μεγαλες ποσοτητες συνηθως)

----------


## alekan

Γενικα με τα ειδη που φερνει εξτρα το Lidl, ποτε δεν εισαι σιγουρος αν και τι θα βρεις.
Παιζει πολυ το θεμα τοπος-ειδος.
Eπειδη παρακολουθησα ολη τη κουβεντα απο το 1ο ποστ ηθελα να σας προετοιμασω απο τωρα.
Tις "τεχνικες" που προανεφερα πχ τις εφαρμοζω οταν βαζει παιδικα μαγιο πχ που πεφτει ακριδα.

----------


## ardi21

Καμια παραγγελιουλα θα γινει τελικα?? :Wink: 

Επισης αυριο, Τεταρτη,  μεσημεροαπογευμα λεω να παω Αιγαλεω. Αν θελει κανεις..

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Επισης αυριο, Τεταρτη,  μεσημεροαπογευμα λεω να παω Αιγαλεω. Αν θελει κανεις..


 :Thinking: 

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν θα μπορέσω αλλά... Από που φεύγεις;

----------


## wi fi thief

@ george: τα αλλαξες τα λαστιχα τελικα ρε μαγκα μου;

εγω επαθα σημερα λαστιχο με το mtb (μαρκας beretta) και πηγα για αλλαγη, σε θυμηθηκα και ρωτησα για slick λαστιχα
τελικα αλλαξα και τα δυο λαστιχα (ειχα πανω κλασσικα τρακτερωτα 26" Χ 1.95") με κατι kenda φαλακρα με 8 ευρω εκαστο, συνολο μαζι με τις σαμπρελες εδωσα ενα 25αρι αλλα το ποδηλατο τωρα παει σφαιρα, καμμια σχεση...

----------


## Νikosanagn

Σήμερα πήγα μαζί με ένα φίλο και αγόρασε ποδήλατο, συγκεκριμένα http://www.giant-bicycles.com/el-GR/...er/6365/41646/ μας το άφησε 270 ο ποδηλατάς μου φάνηκε πολύ καλό σαν αίσθηση εσάς πως σας φαίνεται?

----------


## wi fi thief

πολυ καλη τιμη για ενα πολυ καλο ποδηλατο  :One thumb up: 

εγω ειδα το cross sporter σημερα εκει που πηγα για το λαστιχο, μου αρεσε πολυ ο σκελετος και το χρωμα (η φωτο το αδικει, δεν φαινεται καλα ο σκελετος και δειχνει γυαλιστερο ενω στην πραγματικοτητα ειναι γκρι αλουμινιου (αβαφος ο σκελετος) φινιρισμενο «σατινε» (ματ προς γυαλιστερο)
300 το δινει 

μου αρεσει πολυ αυτο το στυλ (το αβαφο) το εχω δει και σε scott σε ανθρακι, απαιχτο!

----------


## ardi21

> πολυ καλη τιμη για ενα πολυ καλο ποδηλατο 
> 
> εγω ειδα το cross sporter σημερα εκει που πηγα για το λαστιχο, μου αρεσε πολυ ο σκελετος και το χρωμα (η φωτο το αδικει, δεν φαινεται καλα ο σκελετος και δειχνει γυαλιστερο ενω στην πραγματικοτητα ειναι γκρι αλουμινιου (αβαφος ο σκελετος) φινιρισμενο «σατινε» (ματ προς γυαλιστερο)
> 300 το δινει 
> 
> μου αρεσει πολυ αυτο το στυλ (το αβαφο) το εχω δει και σε scott σε ανθρακι, απαιχτο!


300 ευρω και εχει αναρτηση με lockout, *υδραυλικα* δισκοφρενα, και 27 ταχυτητες σειρας *Deore*?

Ειναι τοσο φθηνο που με κανει να ανησυχω... :Thinking:

----------


## wi fi thief

εχει σιγουρα δισκοφρενα, η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν προσεξα οτι αυτο που πωλειται εχει υδραυλικα ή μηχανικα, αυριο θα σιγουρευτω.

τα cross ειναι βουλγαρικα (γερμανικη εταιρια) απ' οτι εχω διαβασει 

και εδω 300 το δινει (αλλα το λεει speedster, μοντελο που δεν υπαρχει στην ιστοσελιδα τοης εταιριας, ισως να εννοω κι εγω το speedster, ισως να ειναι περσινο μοντελο, θα το τσεκαρω αυριο)  :Wink:

----------


## ardi21

Tσεκαρε το γιατι κατι δεν ισχυει...

Αλλα ακομα και μηχανικα να εχει, 24 ταχυτητες απλης σειρας δεν ξερω τι ποιοτητας ειναι ο σκελετος...

Με μια γρηγορη ματια παντως η αναρτηση που φοραει ειναι μοντελο '07 οποτε ισως να ειναι αρκετα παλιο μοντελο και το δινουν κοψοχρονια.

Αν ισχυει αυτο και δεις οτι εχει και εναν *αξιοπρεπη* σκελετο τσιμπα το χθες...

----------


## wi fi thief

αν το παρω (που μαλλον δεν..., εδω και ενα μηνα εχω παρει εδω μεσα 10 ποδηλατα  :Sorry: ) ετσι οπως ειναι γκρι με πορτοκαλι θα του βαλω και fat frank 2,35" σε πορτοκαλι και θα κανω πανω κατω στους πεζοδρομους μπροστα απο τις καφετεριες  :Biggrin: 



 :Razz:

----------


## George978

πολυ αργα το πανε οι γερμαναραδες  :Razz:

----------


## wi fi thief

@ ardi21: σωστα την ψυλιαστηκες χρηστο!

τελικα το μοντελο ειναι το cross speedster 

http://www.crosscycle.gr/?section=995&language=el_GR

εχει το speedster με 305€, το spotster (ιδιο σκελετο με speedster αλλα βαμμενο) με 260€ και το sprinter (με πιο απλο σκελετο) 220€

 :Embarassed: 

ειδα και ενα αξιολογο (παλιο) ideal axion, το δινει 170 ευρα  :Thinking: 
δεν το ειδα στο ιντερνετ (τα φετινα και περσινα μοντελα ειναι διαφορετικα) αλλα ειναι αυτο ακριβως: http://www.threaded.com/uploaded_ima...ion-795495.jpg (χωρις τους προφυλακτηρες φυσικα)

ταχυτητες shimano acere

----------


## vamvakoolas

george τα λαστιχα???? 

1)Το freeday παει *Σαλαμινα*. Εγω προσωπικα δεν μιας και στο παρελθον οι μακρυνες βολτες κατεληξαν σε μουφα χωρια που δεν αξιζει να κανεις βολτες (αν και ωραια μερη) με φακο.....και να πληρωνεις εισητηρια,φαι κοκ +οτι θα επιστρεψω χαραματα...
2)Να συγκεντρωθουμε για καμια αγορα? οποιοις θελει να γραψει απο που και ποσα περιπου, επιλογες wiggle και cnc
3)Ασχετο αλλα σε μια βολτα με ποδηλατο σε κανενα γκρεμο πρεπει να εφυγε το κινητο :ROFL:  :ROFL:  θα ενημερωσω για το νεο αριθμο του κινητου 
Επισης (επειδη το διαπιστωσα) οποιος θελει να δωσει ή να παρει συμβουλες στη πραξη (π.χ αλλαγη ελαστικου/ρυθμιση φρενων/ταχυτητων κοκ) να το γραψει γιατι χθες πηγα μεγαλη βολτα με ατομα (οχι απο την εδω παρεα) που υποτιθεται οτι ηταν γνωστες αλλα κατεληξα να κανω εγω service pack πολλες φορες :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## ardi21

Εγω ειμαι μεσα για wiggle και crc και θελω να παρω τα παρακατω πεταλακια
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...x?ModelID=5196
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/We...als/5360006650

Προτιμω το crc γιατι ειναι πιο φθηνα. Πιστωτικη δυστυχως δεν εχω (ουτε καποιος στην οικογενιεα, τις εχουμε δωσει χροοονια τωρα) οποτε θα πρεπει να κανει καποιος αλλος την αγορα... Εννοειται οτι τα λεφτα μπαινουν την επομενη το πρωι στο λογαριασμο του κατευθειαν... Η και πριν την παραγγελια, εμπιστοσυνη υπαρχει απο μερος μου  :Wink: 

Επισης ρε Κωστη ξερεις αν ειναι ευκολο να αλλαξεις δισκοφρενα εμπρος-πισω? Γιατι εχω παραγγειλει κατι αλλα μηχανικα και παρ'ολο που εχω δει κατι βιντεακια το ψιλοφοβαμαι... Λεω να το παω σε μαστορα.

----------


## vamvakoolas

Χρηστο για τα λεφτα/πιστωτικη μην αγχωνεσαι  :Razz: 
Επειδη δε θυμαμαι τι μανετες/φρενα εχεις, το πιο βασικο ειναι αν εχεις ξεχωριστη μανετα για φρενο/ταχυτητα ή στην ιδια

----------


## ardi21

Μανετα/ταχυτητα ειναι μαζι. Αλλα ετσι κι αλλιως παλι μηχανικα πηρα οποτε δεν χρειαζεται να πειραξω κατι απο κει.

Το θεμα μου ειναι η τοποθετηση των δισκων και των δαγκανων κατω..

----------


## vamvakoolas

_για να μη το κουραζουμε το τοπικ στειλε μου ή οταν τα πουμε απο κοντα πες μου λεπτομεριες_

σε λιγες μερες θα πουλησω μια κουρσα παλια (μοντελο 80") με τη προικα της, οποιος ενδιαφερεται να μου το πει
(θα πουληθει σε ποδηλατη και οχι σε καποιον που θα τη ξαναπουλησει ή σε μαγαζι)

----------


## vamvakoolas

> george τα λαστιχα???? 
> 
> 1)Το freeday παει *Σαλαμινα*. Εγω προσωπικα δεν μιας και στο παρελθον οι μακρυνες βολτες κατεληξαν σε μουφα χωρια που δεν αξιζει να κανεις βολτες (αν και ωραια μερη) με φακο.....και να πληρωνεις εισητηρια,φαι κοκ +οτι θα επιστρεψω χαραματα...


το (βασικο) ενστικτο μου επιβεβαιωθηκε
http://www.podilates.gr/?q=node/9296

και αποτι εμαθα ελαχιστοι το ευχαριστηθηκαν!

----------


## ardi21

Mεγαλη μουφα αν γινονται τετοια. Ειδικα τσακωμοι στο δρομο... Γιατι εχουν παρει και τετοια τ'αυτια μου.

Κριμα γιατι δεν εχω παει ακομα και θα θελα να παω.

Εκτος απο τον οδηγο πρεπει να υπαρχουν και αλλα 2-3 εμπειρα ατομα πισω ωστε να μην σπαει το γκρουπ. Στην βολτα συμμετεχουν ατομα απο 20 χρονων μεχρι 50 και γυναικες με διαφορα ποδηλατα.

Δεν εχουν ολοι τις ιδιες αντοχες και δυνατοτητες.

----------


## wi fi thief

αφιερωμενο εξαιρετικα:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Zdd39jZMlg

μεχρι το 1' 45" ειναι φωτογραφιες, μετα βιντεο  :Wink: 

το κοντερ του specialized εγραψε 1269 χιλιομετρα συνεχους κουρσας  :Cool:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Mεγαλη μουφα αν γινονται τετοια. Ειδικα τσακωμοι στο δρομο... Γιατι εχουν παρει και τετοια τ'αυτια μου.
> 
> Κριμα γιατι δεν εχω παει ακομα και θα θελα να παω.
> 
> Εκτος απο τον οδηγο πρεπει να υπαρχουν και αλλα 2-3 εμπειρα ατομα πισω ωστε να μην σπαει το γκρουπ. Στην βολτα συμμετεχουν ατομα απο 20 χρονων μεχρι 50 και γυναικες με διαφορα ποδηλατα.
> 
> Δεν εχουν ολοι τις ιδιες αντοχες και δυνατοτητες.


Επειδή πήγα και σ' αυτό το freeday έχω να σου πω πως ο "πηγαιμός" ήταν μια χαρά οργανωμένος και συγκροτημένος. Χαλάστηκα κάποιες φορές που πηγαίναμε τραγικά αργά λόγω όγκου ποδηλατών. Αλλά αυτά είναι μέσα στο πρόγραμμα.

Όσον αφορά τον γυρισμό υπήρχαν κάποια πράγματα που δεν μ' άρεσαν. Το group αυτών που πέρασαν απέναντι ήταν σχετικά μικρό (υπολογίζω ~70 άτομα). Αντί να πηγαίνουμε όλοι μαζί σαν ομάδα άλλοι έτρεχαν μπροστά, άλλοι δεν σταματούσαν στα κόκκινα φανάρια... Ένας μικρός χαμός χωρίς λόγο...

----------


## vamvakoolas

αν στην επομενη βολτα ειναι φυσιολογικη η διαδρομη (π.χ Γλυφαδα ή Α Παρασκευη) θα παμε ολοι :Razz: 
Επισης Δευτερα ειμαι ευκαιρος (αν και με off το μπροστινο δισκοφρενο)  :Whistle: 

Τελος μεχρι τη παρασκευη (το πολυ) θα γινει η παραγγελια 
*ΔΗΛΩΣΤΕ ΣΕ Π.Μ ή εδω οσοι θελετε απο που και το ποσο  (Για Αθηνα προς το παρον μονο)*

----------


## wi fi thief

> αν στην επομενη βολτα ειναι φυσιολογικη η διαδρομη


να προτεινω εγω διαδρομη: 
ξεκινας απο τρικαλα, περνας μετεωρα, ανεβαινεις γρεβενα, πιανεις την εγνατια μεχρι προμαχωνα, μπαινεις βουλγαρια, απο εκει τουρκια (ανδριανουπολη) και γυριζεις
ξεκιναμε την επομενη πεμπτη στις 11 το πρωι και τελειωνουμε το σαββατο βραδυ κατα τις 10...  :Razz: 

αα ξεχασα: ΧΩΡΙΣ ΣΤΑΣΗ! (1600 χλμ. χωρις υπνο-φαγητο και αλλες αναγκες πανω στο ποδηλατο)  :Shocked: 

θα το κανει ο στελιος βασκος  :Respekt: 
βιντεο απο τη συν. τυπου (στο τελος το ποδηλατο)

ΥΓ: εγω ουτε με το αυτοκινητο δεν θα εκανα 1600 χλμ χωρις σταση  :Embarassed: 
ΥΓ 2: μονο ΑΕΚ!  :Cool:

----------


## ardi21

Εγω μαλλον αναβαλλω την αγορα για πιο μετα οποτε ειμαι εκτος παραγγελιας αν τυχον γινει.

----------


## George978

εφτασεεεε

----------


## vamvakoolas

μεγειες

----------


## Mouse Potato

Με γεια

----------


## wi fi thief

ωραιος ο george 

καλοταξιδα!  :One thumb up:

----------


## wi fi thief

3καλα σημερα 12:00: αναχωρηση στελιου βασκου για 1600 χλμ χωρις σταση:

ο χωρος μπροστα απο το δημαρχειο κατα την αφιξη της original τρικαλων



ο κολητος μου φιλος (και συγχωριανος του στελιου) ο μακης που ητανε και στην αποστολη 3καλα-κων/πολη-τρικαλα, συμμετεχει σαν οδηγος (φυσικα εθελοντικα) στην αποστολη: ειναι παρα πολυ καλος οδηγος και γ2μω τα παιδια! 



περιμενοντας να περασει



οι 3 ποδηλατες της ΑΕΚ που ηρθανε χτες απο αθηνα (333 χλμ) χωρις σταση για να τιμησουν και να βραβευσουν τον στελιο (ειχανε ποδηλατα bianchi)



οι μικροι αθλητες του «ασκληπιου» (οι περισσοτεροι με ποδηλατα trek)



o υπεραθλητης πανω στο customized ποδηλατο που φερει το ονομα του στο σκελετο και το εφτιαξαν στα μετρα του ειδικα για αυτη τη διαδρομη (το πληρωσε ο ιδιος ~ 7000 ευρα)
νομιζω ειναι fidusa με parts specialized - campagnolo - shimano

50 μετρα απο την εκκινηση (ακομα 1.599.950 μετρα για τον τερματισμο)



καλη επιτυχια στελιο!!!!  :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:  :Worthy:

----------


## ardi21

Kαλη επιτυχια στον Στελιο.

Αν και νομιζω οτι το παρακανει. Τις προηγουμενες 2 φορες που ηταν και μικροτερη η αποσταση δεν καταφερε να τερματισει (για 300 χλμ νομιζω) και ειχε εξαντληθει τελειως...

Πως τωρα κανει μεγαλυτερη διαδρομη χωρις να εχει ολοκληρωσει τις 2 πρωτες? Η εμμονη ειναι κακο πραγμα...

Οπως και να 'χει ελπιζω να τα καταφερει!

----------


## vamvakoolas

μου κανει εντυπωση η fidusa (made in Rhodes  :Razz: ) δεν εκανε χορηγια το ποδηλατο, εδω εχει δωσει ποδηλατασε ενα σορο #@$ες 
με αυτον το ποδηλατη μονο οφελος θα ειχε!

----------


## Mouse Potato

Made in ΠΟΥ;  :Shocked: 

Δεν το ήξερα! Μωρέ μπράβο!

----------


## wi fi thief

> μου κανει εντυπωση η fidusa (made in Rhodes ) δεν εκανε χορηγια το ποδηλατο, εδω εχει δωσει ποδηλατασε ενα σορο #@$ες 
> με αυτον το ποδηλατη μονο οφελος θα ειχε!


ειπωθηκε απο τον εκφωνητη της εκδηλωσης οτι το ποδηλατο (και αλλα εξοδα) τα βαζει απο την τσεπη του ο ιδιος ο βασκος. τονιστηκε ιδιατερα (ισως να ητανε και ενα παραπονο  :Thinking: ) οτι δεν ειναι χορηγια καμμιας εταιριας, αλλιως η εταιρια θα υπηρχε στους χορηγους

το οτι ειναι fidusa ειναι δικη μου εικασια (ξεροντας οτι ειναι αν οχι η μονη μια απο τις λιγες ελληνικες εταιριες που κανουν αξιολογους carbon custom σκελετους), δεν ειναι σιγουρο...  :Embarassed: 

ειχα ανεβασει σε προηγουμενο ποστ ενα βιντεο απο τη συνεντευξη τυπου, δειτε εδω το δευτερο μερος του οπου φαινεται στο τελος (μετα το 1:30 και λεπτομερως μετα το 3:30) παρα πολυ καθαρα το ποδηλατο, ισως καποιος ξερει καλυτερα τι μπορει να ειναι  :Cool: 

ardi21 η προηγουμενη (δεν ολοκληρωθηκε για 300 χλμ οπως σωστα ειπες, ο σκοπος παντως επετευχθη και τα χρηματα απο τους χορηγους πηγανε σε οικογενειες της περιοχης που τα ειχανε μεγαλη αναγκη) διαδρομη τρικαλα-κων/πολη τρικαλα ητανε επισης περιπου 1600 χλμ...
φαινεται οτι ο στελιος δεν πτοηθηκε και θελει να επαναlαβει την αποσταση επιτυχως, εχοντας βεβαια και ο ιδιος και ολο το τιμ την πολυτιμη εμπειρια που αποκομισαν.
o ιδιος ξερει το ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να την ολοκληρωσει με επιτυχια αλλα ειναι αισιοδοξος οτι αυτη τη φορα θα τα καταφερει...

νομιζω οτι αυτη τη φορα εχει μελετησει ακομα καλυτερα τη διαδρομη (τις γεωγραφικες και μετεωρολογικες συνθηκες) και ελπιζω να την ολοκληρωσει.

οπως και αν εχει, ακομα και αν κανει ~1250 χλμ οπως την προηγουμενη φορα, ειναι αθλος, ετσι κι αλλιως η πολη ειτε επιστρεψει πανω στο ποδηλατο ή με αυτοκινητο, θα τον υποδεχτει με τον ιδιο ενθουσιασμο που τον ξεπροβοδισε, σαν νικητη

μαζι με τον στελιο (που οχι μονο δεν θα κερδισει κατι εκτος απο τη «δοξα», ισα ισα βαζει σε σοβαρο κινδυνο την υγεια του και λεφτα απο την τσεπη του) υπαρχουνε και περιπου 30 ατομα εθελοντες (που επισης προσφερουνε και υλικα και ηθικα), ολη η προσπαθεια ειναι υμνος του εθελοντισμου, της ανθρωπινης σωματικης αλλα κυριως ψυχικης δυναμης, της κοινωνικης αλληλεγγυης και της αγαπης προς την ποδηλασια.
εγω απλα το οτι σκεφτηκε να το κανει (ποσο μαλλον που το επιχειρει), τον θεωρω ηδη νικητη ανεξαρτητως το ποσα τελικα χλμ θα κανει πριν τον κατεβασουνε οι γιατροι απο το ποδηλατο οπως την προηγουμενη φορα   :Respekt: 

ελπιζω (μεταξυ αλλων προσπαθειων ειτε ειναι γνωστες-εντυπωσιακες ειτε οχι) τετοιες εκδηλωσεις να συμβαλουνε στη μειωση δυστυχηματων οπως αυτο  :Sad:

----------


## ardi21

Σαφως και ειναι αξιεπαινη προσπαθεια δεν το συζητω... Οπως ειπες και συ ουτε με αμαξι δεν κανεις τοσα χιλιομετρα χωρις σταση!

Απλα αυτο που διαβασα και στο cyclist.gr ειναι οτι πολυ δυσκολα καποιος κανει τοσα χιλ. ΧΩΡΙΣ σταση, που σημαινει οτι δεν παιρνει στερεη τροφη (διοτι ειναι πιο δυσκολο να φας κατι στερεο πανω σε ποδηλατο αλλα εκτος αυτου μετα πρεπει να το...αποβαλλεις κιολας :Razz: ). Μονο τζελ, ισοτονικα κτλ...

Αν εκανε μια στασουλα μικρη θα ειχε πολυ περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να το καταφερνε με λιγοτερες επιπτωσεις στην υγεια του.

----------


## vamvakoolas

μετα την αναλυση για τα σ#$@τα του Κ. Βασκου, το σκεφτεται κανεις για..........ΦΡΙΝΤΕΥ?

----------


## nmavro73

Χθες και σήμερα πήγα τις πρώτες μου βόλτες με το νέο mountain bike που πήρα. Θέλω να ανεβάσω ελάχιστα τη σέλα..αλλά δεν βρίσκω από που. Επιπλέον, πονάω βρε παιδιά..ελπίζω να το συνηθίσω και να μην πονάω. Είναι λίγο σκληρή η σέλα. Γίνεται κάτι για αυτό ή απλά συνηθίζεις;

----------


## wi fi thief

Off Topic





> μετα την αναλυση για τα σ#$@τα του Κ. Βασκου


 :Thumb down: 
θεωρησα το θεμα σημαντικο και γι' αυτο το ποσταρα
συγνωμη αν βρισκεις ασημαντη, βαρετη ή υπερβολικη την εν λογω συζητηση 
παντως, λιγη ευγενεια (σε τετοιου ειδους νηματα) απεναντι σε συμφορουμιτες, δεν βλαπτει... :Sad:

----------


## vamvakoolas

μεγειαααααααααααααα

Για τη σελα εχεις3 επιλογες
1) κατι τετοιο http://www.cyclist.gr/product.php?codenum=BNT0781364  (απο 7 μεχρι 15 ευρα)
2)Αλλαγη σελας με καποια με ενσωματομενο gel π.χ http://www.cyclist.gr/product.php?codenum=BNT08276066
(αποψη μου καλυτερα σελα)
3)Αγορα ειδικου παντελονιου με μαξιλαρακι π.χ 
http://www.cyclist.gr/product.php?codenum=GON07MONA (απο 30 μεχρι οσο θες, εχει και το lidl, aldi με 15 ευρα κατα καιρους)
Για το παλουκοσελο (ετσι λεγεται αυτος ο μεταλλικος σωληνας που κραταει τη σελα με το σκελετο) υπαρχουν δυο ειδη
α)Στη βαση του σωληνα υπαρχει ενας σφικτηρας που μπορει να θελει λιγη δυναμη για να τον ανοιξεις και μετα το ξανασφιγγεις http://www.cyclist.gr/product.php?co...RAD05SPCLQR38G
β)Ο σφικτηρας δεν εχει διακοπτακη αλλα με βιδα οποε θες αντιστοιχο κλειδακι αλεν για να το ξεσφιξεις 
http://www.cyclist.gr/product.php?codenum=RAD05SPCLSTD

........Auto merged post: vamvakoolas πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 56 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> θεωρησα το θεμα σημαντικο και γι' αυτο το ποσταρα
> συγνωμη αν βρισκεις ασημαντη, βαρετη ή υπερβολικη την εν λογω συζητηση 
> παντως, λιγη ευγενεια (σε τετοιου ειδους νηματα) απεναντι σε συμφορουμιτες, δεν βλαπτει...


ει΄λικρινα δε το εγραψα για να προσβαλω κανεναν, με χιουμοριστικη διαθεση το εγραψα...

επισης χθες βραδυ καθησα και ειδα ολα τα βιντεακια που εχει ανεβασει η ομαδα του απο τη προσπαθεια (εχω μεινει που εφτανε Πτολεμαιδα)

Μια παρεα ειμαστε :Razz:

----------


## George978

> Χθες και σήμερα πήγα τις πρώτες μου βόλτες με το νέο mountain bike που πήρα. Θέλω να ανεβάσω ελάχιστα τη σέλα..αλλά δεν βρίσκω από που. Επιπλέον, πονάω βρε παιδιά..ελπίζω να το συνηθίσω και να μην πονάω. Είναι λίγο σκληρή η σέλα. Γίνεται κάτι για αυτό ή απλά συνηθίζεις;


ε θα συνηθισεις , και εγω στην αρχη πονουσα πολυυυυ αλλα μετα απο 3 βδομαδες ολα καλα


και μερικες εντυπωσεις απο το λαστιχο , πολυ ξεκουραστα μαγκες, προσφυση και ησυχα .

----------


## wi fi thief

> ει΄λικρινα δε το εγραψα για να προσβαλω κανεναν, με χιουμοριστικη διαθεση το εγραψα...
> 
> 
> 
> Μια παρεα ειμαστε



OK μαλ#κια μου, το ειδα καπως...  :Sorry: 

συγνωμη φιλε, σε παρεξηγησα  :Embarassed:

----------


## vamvakoolas

δε πειραζει, για να ελαφρυνω το κλιμα
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvdkfW6b5ks

κατι τετοιο λενε οτι κανει και ο δικος μας

----------


## ardi21

Eγω μολις γυρισα απο βουνο (να δοκιμασω και τα καινουργια φρενα) και δυστυχως δεν ειμαι για freeday αν και το ηθελα γιατι δεν εχω παει ποτε... Καταρα εχει καταντησει... Next time...

----------


## pelasgian

παίδες, κάνα καλό ηλεκτρικό κιτάκι έχει βρει κανένας σας; Θέλω κάτι να πάει μέχρι 30Km και να ανεβαίνει ανηφόρες με ένα ρινόκερο επάνω.

........Auto merged post: pelasgian πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Χθες και σήμερα πήγα τις πρώτες μου βόλτες με το νέο mountain bike που πήρα. Θέλω να ανεβάσω ελάχιστα τη σέλα..αλλά δεν βρίσκω από που. Επιπλέον, πονάω βρε παιδιά..ελπίζω να το συνηθίσω και να μην πονάω. Είναι λίγο σκληρή η σέλα. Γίνεται κάτι για αυτό ή απλά συνηθίζεις;


Ναι, δεν βάζεις το βάρος σου στη σέλα, αλλά στα πόδια.
Κάνει και σέξυ γαμπίτσες  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## mosaic

> παίδες, κάνα καλό ηλεκτρικό κιτάκι έχει βρει κανένας σας; Θέλω κάτι να πάει μέχρι 30Km και να ανεβαίνει ανηφόρες με ένα ρινόκερο επάνω.


αμέεεεε. . . να ορίστε!  :Biggrin: 

*Spoiler:*








εδώ και με καλαθάκι παρακαλώ! 

*Spoiler:*








 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mosaic

Αουτς! 

. .αυτή η καραμπόλα πρέπει να πόνεσε....

----------


## nmavro73

> παίδες, κάνα καλό ηλεκτρικό κιτάκι έχει βρει κανένας σας; Θέλω κάτι να πάει μέχρι 30Km και να ανεβαίνει ανηφόρες με ένα ρινόκερο επάνω.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: pelasgian πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Ναι, δεν βάζεις το βάρος σου στη σέλα, αλλά στα πόδια.
> Κάνει και σέξυ γαμπίτσες


Προσπαθώ..

----------


## vamvakoolas

και επειδη το ειχα αναφερει, πουλαω ενα πο τα ποδηλατα μου, πληροφοριες εντος και εδω
http://www.podilates.gr/?q=node/9509

----------


## pelasgian

ε, βάλε και καμιά φωτό και στείλτο και στις αγγελίες. 

Velosolex ε; Χμ, έχω και ένα motobecane super mirage.

----------


## ardi21

Τρελη υποδοχη στον Βασκο οταν τερματισε διαβαζω ε... Οι αεκτζηδες εκαναν πανικο  :Razz: 

Αν και ο στοχος της συνεχομενης ποδηλασιας δεν επιτευχθηκε (και δεν γινεται να επιτευχθει εδω που τα λεμε...) αφου εκανε σταση 2 φορες (μια τον σταματησαν στα συνορα νομιζω και μια οι γιατροι) ο ανθρωπος εκανε τρελο κατορθωμα.

Σεβασμο και συγχαρητηρια :Respekt:

----------


## wi fi thief

velosolex κουρσα ειχα κι εγω στην ολλανδια, εκανα πολλα χιλιομετρα και ητανε ενα απο τα αγαπημενα ποδηλατα της ζωης μου

ακριβως ιδιο με αυτο που εχει ο vamvakoulas στην αγγελια (εκτος του οτι το δικο μου οταν το ειχα παρει ειχε ...προφυλακτηρες και σχαρα πισω οπως εχουνε τα ποδηλατα πολης και ας ητανε, κατα τα αλλα, κουρσα με τα ολα της... φυσικα τα εβγαλα σε καποια φαση ολα)

τοτε πηγαινοερχομουνα σε καθημερινη βαση στη δουλεια μου (περιπου 15 χλμ συνολικα πηγαινε ελα, ολα σε αψογα ασφαλτοστρωμενο ποδηλατοδρομο, με φαναρια για ποδηλατα ακοαμ και με ανισοπεδους κομβους, ειναι τρελλοι αυτοι οι ολλανδοι και με τους ποδηλατοδρομους, εχω φαει πολλη βροχη πανω στο velosolex, τι μου θυμισες ρε vamvakoulas  :One thumb up: )

αν ημουνα αθηνα, ισως να το αγοραζα για τις αναμνησεις, αν δεν βρεις συντομα αγοραστη ισως βρουμε τροπο να το παρω εγω  :Cool: 

@ ardi: ειναι αληθεια οτι (αν και ΑΕΚτζης) αυτη η «ταυτιση» με την ΑΕΚ μου φαινεται καπως... (ευτυχως πολυς κοσμος δεν το ειδε οπαδικα) 
αυτη ομως ητανε επιθυμια του βασκου που αγαπαει την ΑΕΚ
μπραβο στον βασκο, ξερω απ πρωτο χερι οτι παρακουσε τους γιατρους λιγο πριν την ασπροβαλτα και ρισκαρε για να τερματισει (δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι καλο ή κακο, η υγεια ειναι πανω απ' ολα, ετσι κι αλλιως και να σταματουσε, ολοι θα καταλαβαιναμε, αυτος ομως συνεχισε και δικαιωθηκε και τα καταφερε παρα τις στασεις
ξερανε οτι θα ειχανε προβλημα με τη βροχη, ξερανε τις προβλεψεις καιρου για το ΣΚ, αλλα αυτο που συναντησε χτες ητανε ο κατακλυσμος του νωε, μεχρι και χαλαζι τον βρηκε σε καποια φαση

----------


## vamvakoolas

παιδια το ποδηλατο προτιμω να το δωσω σε φιλο που να γουσταρει ποδηλασια (ακομα σε καλυτερη τιμη ή ανταλαγες με ποδηλατικα ειδη) γιατι δυστηχως εμφανιστηκαν λαμογια...

----------


## Νikosanagn

> παιδια το ποδηλατο προτιμω να το δωσω σε φιλο που να γουσταρει ποδηλασια (ακομα σε καλυτερη τιμη ή ανταλαγες με ποδηλατικα ειδη) γιατι δυστηχως εμφανιστηκαν λαμογια...


  Δηλαδή δηλαδή?   :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

για να μη χαλαμε το φορουμ στειλε πμ με τη προσφορα σου και βεβαια ελα να το δεις/οδηγησεις :Razz: 

το εβαλα και στις αγγελιες του φορουμ

----------


## Νikosanagn

Όχι!..... αι χαβ μπαικ.... για λαμόγια ήθελα να δώ τι έγινε  :Razz:

----------


## wi fi thief

> Όχι!..... αι χαβ μπαικ.... για λαμόγια ήθελα να δώ τι έγινε


κι εμενα μου εκανε εντυπωση... :Thinking: 

μπορει να ζητησε κανενας test drive με σκοπο να το παρει και να την κανει λουης;  :Razz: 

μηπως εμφανιστηκαν και αλλοι σαν εμενα που το θελανε περισσοτερο για αντικα;  :Embarassed: 

παντως τον τιμαει που το αγαπαει τοσο πολυ που επιλεγει που θα το δωσει, εστω και αν χασει λεφτα  :One thumb up:

----------


## vamvakoolas

ενας ειπε για πχ 100 ευρα :Thumb down:  (ας παει να παει να παρει απο σουπερ μαρκετ) και ελεγε οτι δεν ειναι σε καλη κατασταση (δεν ειχα προλαβει να το καθαρισω απο προπονηση)...και μιλαμε για ποδηλατο στη προπονηση κανω μινιμουμ 40 χλμ...τι να πεις

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ωραίο ποδηλατάκι φάινεται πάντως καλοπούλητο.

----------


## vamvakoolas

thanks!
ενας αλλος ελεγε οτι ειχε δει αλλα παρομοια που ηταν καλυτερα. Ωραια του λεω πηγαινε και αγορασε ενα απο αυτα που ειδες. Οχι μου λεει και παλι 100 ευρα! (το ενα απο αυτα που ειδε το ξερω γιατι το εχει φιλος και μιλαμε για ερειπιο)

Υ.Γ:Στο ποδηλατο εχω δωσει πανω απο 450 ευρα οποτε περιττο να μιλαμε για κερδος

----------


## ardi21

Κωστη βαλε εσυ μια τιμη που νομιζεις και πες οτι ειναι διαπραγματευσιμη. Ειδικα αν καποιος ειναι ποδηλατης (το τσεκαρεις ευκολα αυτο).

Γιατι οταν λες "μονο σοβαρες προτασεις" ο αλλος που δεν εχει ιδεα η θελει να το παιξει τρελος μπορει να σου πει και 50 ευρω...

----------


## vamvakoolas

Χρηστο εμενα δε με νοιαζουν τα λεφτα, γιατι και λεφτα να παρω σε ποδηλατικα ανταλλακτικα θα τα δωσω. Και μαλιστα αν καποιος εχει σελα/λαιμο/παλουκοσελο και ελαστικα για κουρσα (αυτα χρειαζομαι) μου τα δινει και περνει ενα ποδηλατο! :One thumb up:

----------


## ardi21

> @ ardi: ειναι αληθεια οτι (αν και ΑΕΚτζης) αυτη η «ταυτιση» με την ΑΕΚ μου φαινεται καπως... (ευτυχως πολυς κοσμος δεν το ειδε οπαδικα) 
> αυτη ομως ητανε επιθυμια του βασκου που αγαπαει την ΑΕΚ


http://www.oreibasia.gr/forum/showpo...4&postcount=29


*Spoiler:*





Το είπα και πέρυσι, το είπα και φέτος, και δεν το λέω επειδή συμπαθώ την ΑΕΚ: Αυτό που γίνεται με τους ΑΕΚτζήδες είναι μοναδικό. Σε κάθε πόλη που υπήρχε πυρήνας Ενωσιτών έβγαιναν στον δρόμο και χειροκροτούσαν τον Στέλιο ανάβοντας καπνογόνα, δημιουργώντας μία μοναδική ατμόσφαιρα…

Τρελαμένοι

Υπήρχαν και εννιά Τρελαμένοι ΑΕΚτζήδες από τα Τρίκαλα που νοίκιασαν βαν και ακολούθησαν κατά πόδας τον Στέλιο. Δεν τον άφησαν στιγμή από τα μάτια τους…

Διδυμότειχο

*Το κορυφαίο που συνέβη με τους ΑΕΚτζήδες ήταν στο Διδυμότειχο. Ξημερώματα Σαββάτου έχουμε προσπεράσει τον Στέλιο στην Ορεστιάδα και βλέπουμε μία ομάδα ΑΕΚτζήδων στην αερογέφυρα της πόλης με πανό και κρεμασμένα χαρτιά. Μόλις μας βλέπουν και κατάλαβαν από τα αυτοκόλλητα ότι είμαστε της αποστολής πετάγεται ο ένας και μας λέει: «Αδελφέ έρχεται; Έχουμε από χθες το απόγευμα που περιμένουμε!!!»*. Αρχηγοί…
		


 :Laughing:  :Respekt:

----------


## miltmaster

καθε ποδηλατο μετα την πρωτη χρηση χανει το 50% της αξιας του ! κανονας!
εγω μονο για το ενα εχω δωσει 6500 euro αμα το βγαλω στο σφυρι θα παρω τα μισα 
(μονο το Frame ειχε 1500 euro τωρα 800-900)

----------


## blade_

> Χρηστο εμενα δε με νοιαζουν τα λεφτα, γιατι και λεφτα να παρω σε ποδηλατικα ανταλλακτικα θα τα δωσω. Και μαλιστα αν καποιος εχει σελα/λαιμο/παλουκοσελο και ελαστικα για κουρσα (αυτα χρειαζομαι) μου τα δινει και περνει ενα ποδηλατο!


απλα απιστευτο ποδηλατο εχω ηδη μιλησει με τον συμπαθεστατο γαυρο :ROFL:  και μακαρι να μπορεσω εγω να ειμαι ο τυχερος που θα το αποκτησει...αμα μπορεσουμε κ εχουμε μια αλφα ρευστοτητα το τσιμπαω..

οπως και να χει καλοπουλητο!!

----------


## wi fi thief

@ ardi21: τα ξερω καποια παιδια της original που ητανε μαζι, ειναι πολυ ωραιοι, πληρωσανε απο την τσεπη τους τα παντα και μαλιστα και απο ενα πενηνταρι εξτρα ο καθενας στα συνορα επειδη ειχανε προβλημα τα χαρτια τους

δεν ητανε μονο οι ΑΕΚτζηδες ομως, ολος ο κοσμος τον στηριξε

----------


## vamvakoolas

> καθε ποδηλατο μετα την πρωτη χρηση χανει το 50% της αξιας του ! κανονας!
> εγω μονο για το ενα εχω δωσει 6500 euro αμα το βγαλω στο σφυρι θα παρω τα μισα 
> (μονο το Frame ειχε 1500 euro τωρα 800-900)


εσυ μιλας για καινουργια ποδηλατα...οποιος εχει ασχοληθει με αναπαλαιωσεις θα καταλαβει :One thumb up: εδω ζητουμενο δεν ειναι το high tech αλλα η αξιοπιστια/συντηρηση και το vintage

----------


## achaniotis

Εχω κανει αρκετο ψαξιμο και εχω καταληξει στο:http://www.ktm-bikes.at/en/trekking/...ui/Lifejoy.php
και στο:http://www.orthopetalia.gr/proionta....page.tpl&pop=0
Δεν ξερω αν εχει νοημα η 29αρα ζαντα...
εγω ειμαι 2.00μετρα και 150 κιλα ...
Παρακαλω πολυ βοηθηστε με και προτεινετε μου ...

----------


## ardi21

> Εχω κανει αρκετο ψαξιμο και εχω καταληξει στο:http://www.ktm-bikes.at/en/trekking/...ui/Lifejoy.php
> και στο:http://www.orthopetalia.gr/proionta....page.tpl&pop=0
> Δεν ξερω αν εχει νοημα η 29αρα ζαντα...
> εγω ειμαι 2.00μετρα και 150 κιλα ...
> Παρακαλω πολυ βοηθηστε με και προτεινετε μου ...


Οπως σου ειπα εχεις μπλεξει διαφορετικους τυπους ποδηλατων. Το KTM ειναι city ενω το ideal mountain.

Καμια σχεση δηλαδη :Smile: 

Το βασικο ερωτημα ειναι: Τι χρηση θα κανεις?

Μονο ασφαλτο, στην πολη με κανα πεζοδρομιακι, ασφαλτο και λιγο χωματακι ηπιο, και τα 2, περισσοτερο χωμα?

----------


## achaniotis

> Οπως σου ειπα εχεις μπλεξει διαφορετικους τυπους ποδηλατων. Το KTM ειναι city kαι το ideal mountain.
> 
> Το βασικο ερωτημα ειναι: Τι χρηση θα κανεις?
> 
> Μονο ασφαλτο, στην πολη με κανα πεζοδρομιακι, ασφαλτο και λιγο χωματακι ηπιο, και τα 2, περισσοτερο χωμα?


βασικα city απλα θα ηθελα να εχω τη δυνατοτητα να παω και σε χωμα...
για το μεγεθος τις ζαντας???

----------


## ardi21

> βασικα city απλα θα ηθελα να εχω τη δυνατοτητα να παω και σε χωμα...
> για το μεγεθος τις ζαντας???


Ωραια. Ασε την ζαντα...

Δευτερη ερωτηση: Οταν λες χωμα τι εννοεις? Χαλαρα σε κανα πατημενο δασικο δρομο π.χ?

----------


## Mouse Potato

> βασικα city απλα θα ηθελα να εχω τη δυνατοτητα να παω και σε χωμα...
> για το μεγεθος τις ζαντας???


Πας σε trekking bike

----------


## ardi21

Kατα πασα πιθανοτητα ναι για trekking με αναρτησουλα εκτος και αν θες να κανεις και τιποτε καγκουριες αλλα δεν νομιζω γιατι θα το ηξερες/ελεγες απο την πρωτη στιγμη

Οποτε:
http://www.tsirikosbikes.gr/index.ph...egisto-03.html
http://www.tsirikosbikes.gr/index.ph...ster-p5-1.html

Εγω θα επαιρνα το scott λογω καλυτερου/ελαφρυτερου σκελετου και ας μην εχει δισκοφρενα (ετσι και αλλιως δεν σου χρειαζονται για την χρηση που θα κανεις)

Οσον αφορα το μεγεθος λογω υψους λογικα θα θες το μεγαλυτερο (XL στην περιπτωση του scott) αλλα θα πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να πας να το δοκιμασεις.

Με γεια! :Razz:

----------


## achaniotis

σε χαλαρο δρομο ...
μην φανταστεις για βουνο η τιποτα απατητο...
το υψος να μην με ανυσηχει???

----------


## ardi21

> σε χαλαρο δρομο ...
> μην φανταστεις για βουνο η τιποτα απατητο...
> το υψος να μην με ανυσηχει???





> Οσον αφορα το μεγεθος λογω υψους λογικα θα θες το μεγαλυτερο (XL στην περιπτωση του scott) αλλα θα πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να πας να το δοκιμασεις.


 :Cool:

----------


## achaniotis

ardi21 τα links που εδωσες δεν ανταποκρινονται...

----------


## ardi21

> ardi21 τα links που εδωσες δεν ανταποκρινονται...


Μια χαρα ανοιγουν. Απλα μπορει να αργησουν λιγα sec παραπανω.

Τα ποδηλατα ειναι τα IDEAL MEGISTO 03 και SCOTT SPORTSTER P5

........Auto merged post: ardi21 πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Για πιο φθηνο πας στο IDEAL CROSSMO 01.

----------


## achaniotis

Θα σε κουρασω ...το πηρα αποφαση... :Razz: 
ο μοναδικος λογος που μου προτεινεις αυτα τα 2 αντι του ktm ειναι το χωμα?
δηλαδη αν διαγραπσουμε τις χωματινες διαδρομες?

----------


## ardi21

Και με το KTM μπορεις να πας σε ενα χωματακι εντελως απλο και πατημενο δεν θα καταστραφει αλλα δεν θα αισθανεσαι ανετα.

Γενικα εγω σου προτεινω να παρεις με αναρτηση.

Γιατι και στην πολη που θα κυκλοφορεις μια λακουβα, ενα φρεατιο και ενα πεζοδρομιο θα τα βρεις σιγουρα. Να εισαι ανετος, να μην κοπανιεσαι γκαπα-γκουπα :Wink:

----------


## leros2004

Έχοντας δοκιμάσει με επιτυχία να πάω στη δουλειά (7 km) με το παλιό μου ποδήλατο, σκοπεύω να αγοράσω καινούργιο αφού αυτό που χρησιμοποιώ είναι 17ετίας (Carrera Antilope τρελό βάρος λέμε).
Γενικά έχω καταλήξει στα παρακάτω (ίσως αμφισβητούμενα?):

Θέλω:
Όσο ελαφρύτερο γίνεται στα $ που διαθέτω
27 ταχύτητες 
Vbrakes είναι υπεραρκετά (90% δρόμος - 10 χώμα)
Ανάρτηση μόνο μπροστά (Εδώ θέλω μεγάλη βοήθεια για επιλογή της κατάλληλης, 80-100mm?)
& τέλος 
τροχοί 26 ή 28, πόσο ποίο ξεκούραστοι μπορεί να είναι οι 28αρηδες? (Κάνω αρκετές ταρζανιές με το ποδήλατο)
Προϋπολογισμός λογικά με 500 -600€ θα βρω κάτι της προκοπής

Hint: Μπορώ να αγοράσω ακόμα και απο το Kongo αρκεί να αξίζει....

Το εργαλείο:   :Razz:  αλλά πλέον έχει αυτό:

----------


## ardi21

leros2004 και εσυ εισαι στην κατηγορια trekking απ'οτι καταλαβαινω. Και σε αυτη την κατηγορια οι αναρτησεις δεν πανε στα 100mm.

Ενα πολυ καλο και ελαφρυ ειναι αυτο π.χ
http://www.tsirikosbikes.gr/index.ph...lite-2010.html

Το οποιο εχει αναρτηση 75mm (υπεραρκετη για την χρηση που θες) με lockout με αποτελεσμα να την κλειδωνεις οποτε θες.

Οσο πιο μεγαλος ο τροχος τοσο πιο ξεκουραστος ειναι

----------


## Zus

Πολλά ποδήλατα βλέπω να κυκλοφορούν τελευταία.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Ενα πολυ καλο και ελαφρυ ειναι αυτο π.χ
> http://www.tsirikosbikes.gr/index.ph...lite-2010.html


   Kαιρό είχα να δω τόσο όμορφο ποφήλατο... πραγματικα...

----------


## vamvakoolas

*@ achaniotis* σωστα στα γραφει ο ardi21
Επειδη ημαστε στα ιδια κυβικα (στο υψος στα κιλα εκει ημουν και εγω προ ποδηλατου :Razz: ) παντα θα ψαχνεις μεγεθος XL! σπανια θα βρεις απο αγγελιες οποτε καλυτερα απο μαγαζι....και παντα να ζητας το μεγεθος που εγραψα (γιατι πολοι θα προσπαθησουν να ξεπουλησουν και να σου δωσουν λαθος σκελετο)

Σα προσωπικη εμπειρια πιστευω οτι θα σου ταιριαζει γαντι το megisto γιατι αντεχει ειναι αξιοπιστο σχετικα φθηνο (μη κολλας αν βρεις περσινο ή προπερσινο ειναι ιδια ή και καλυτερα) και για αρχη ειναι πολυ καλο και ασε τα ΚΤΜ και τα scott για πιο μετα :Wink:  (αν δεις οτι κολλησεις)

*@leros2004*
με βαση τα λεφτα που δινεις και αυτα που γραφεις τρεχα για specialized (κοιτα μοντελα και διαλεξε)με κλειστα ματια, θα ενθουσιαστεις αν οδηγησεις!!!
ρε θηριο εκανες βολτες με carrera? εισαι ο ηρωας μου :ROFL:  αν οδηγησεις ενα συγχρονο πραγματικα θα γουσταρεις να κανεις ποδηλατο με τις ωρες

----------


## wi fi thief

ενα φθηνο (ισως το φθηνοτερο fitness-trekking) και αξιολογο νομιζω ειναι το cross razor (κατω απο 250 ευρω τιμη πωλησης με v-brakes, γυρω στα 260 με μηχανικο μπροστινο δισκοφρενο) 

επισης, και το intergrator της ideal (τιμη ~250 ευρω) ειναι καλο (για τα λεφτα του) το εχει ενας φιλος και το εχω καβαλησει, καλο μου φανηκε (ο φιλος μου ειναι ικανοποιημενος)  :Wink: 

Edit: [ ααααακυρον, επεσα (μονο  :Razz: ) ενα πεντακοσαρικο εξω... :Embarassed:  ]

το ideal nergetic εινια σε αυτη την τιμη ( ~270 ευρα...) 

 :Razz: 

θα πω του φιλου μου αφου πηγε και εσκασε 800 κατοσταρικα, αυτο ελειπε να μην ητανε και ευχαριστημενος...  :Embarassed: 

στα 2010 λευκα μοντελα της ideal δεν μου αρεσει καθολου το χρωμα, ειναι μουντο λευκο (φαινεται σαν λερωμενο) με μουντο γκρι και δεν μου αρεσει γενικως σαν εμφανιση με αυτο το χρωμα (νομιζω τα freeder - nergetic και αλλα μοντελα βγαινουνε αποκλειστικα σε αυτο το χρωμα, θα ητανε καλυτερα να εδινε δυο τρια χρωματα επιλογες ή το ασπρο να ητανε του χιονιου οπως πχ στα bianchi)

το crossmo και το scott που ανεβασε ο ardi μου αρεσουνε πολυ σαν εμφανιση (εδικα το sportster ειναι πολυ ομορφο)

----------


## vamvakoolas

> στα 2010 λευκα μοντελα της ideal δεν μου αρεσει καθολου το χρωμα, ειναι μουντο λευκο (φαινεται σαν λερωμενο) με μουντο γκρι και δεν μου αρεσει γενικως σαν εμφανιση με αυτο το χρωμα (νομιζω τα freeder - nergetic και αλλα μοντελα βγαινουνε αποκλειστικα σε αυτο το χρωμα, θα ητανε καλυτερα να εδινε δυο τρια χρωματα επιλογες ή το ασπρο να ητανε του χιονιου οπως πχ στα bianchi)


συμφωνω απολυτα :One thumb up: 
Βασικα με οσους εχω μιλησει (ανδρες/γυναικες ποδηλατες) σε κανενα δεν αρεσουν τα νεα χρωματα/logo της ideal, μα καλα τι σκεφτοντουσταν? :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## achaniotis

> *@ achaniotis* σωστα στα γραφει ο ardi21
> Επειδη ημαστε στα ιδια κυβικα (στο υψος στα κιλα εκει ημουν και εγω προ ποδηλατου) παντα θα ψαχνεις μεγεθος XL! σπανια θα βρεις απο αγγελιες οποτε καλυτερα απο μαγαζι....και παντα να ζητας το μεγεθος που εγραψα (γιατι πολοι θα προσπαθησουν να ξεπουλησουν και να σου δωσουν λαθος σκελετο)
> 
> Σα προσωπικη εμπειρια πιστευω οτι θα σου ταιριαζει γαντι το megisto γιατι αντεχει ειναι αξιοπιστο σχετικα φθηνο (μη κολλας αν βρεις περσινο ή προπερσινο ειναι ιδια ή και καλυτερα) και για αρχη ειναι πολυ καλο και ασε τα ΚΤΜ και τα scott για πιο μετα (αν δεις οτι κολλησεις)



thanks για τις πληροφοριες σου vamvakoola απλα θα ηθελα να μου πεις για το ideal megisto αν εχει μεγεθη γιατι στο site που ειδα δεν γραφει LήXL...
θα παω αυριο σε ενα μαγαζι κοντα στο σπιτι μου να το δοκιμασω....

----------


## nm96027

> thanks για τις πληροφοριες σου vamvakoola απλα θα ηθελα να μου πεις για το ideal megisto αν εχει μεγεθη γιατι στο site που ειδα δεν γραφει LήXL...
> θα παω αυριο σε ενα μαγαζι κοντα στο σπιτι μου να το δοκιμασω....


Έχει μεγέθη το megisto στα σίγουρα αφού έχω ένα megisto 2009.

Αν το θέλεις για μέσα στην πόλη στο συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα. Είναι πολύ καλό και πολύ αξιόπιστο ποδήλατο. Απλώς να γνωρίζεις πως σε χωμάτινες διαδρομές θα είναι πολύ προσεκτικός και συντηρητικός. Πάει μεν αλλά δεν είναι για πολλά.

Και ασφαλώς προσοχή στους κλέφτες. Καλή κλειδαριά, πέταλο κατά προτίμηση. Επίσης κράνος και γάντια. :One thumb up: 

Άντε να πληθαίνουμε!

----------


## wi fi thief

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/el-GR/....2/6334/41601/

αυτο ειναι ομορφο ποδηλατο (και το ROAM 3 αλλα και το ROAM 2 ακομα περισσοτερο)  :Cool: 

@ vamvakoolas: εμενα δεν με χαλαει το logo της ideal, το megisto 01 και το crossmo μου αρεσουνε πολυ, τα «ασπρα» δε μου αρεσουνε  :Razz:

----------


## treli@ris

Τα μεγεθη S, M, L, XL σε τι υψος αντιστοιχουν;

----------


## vamvakoolas

γενικα τα large ειναι για 1.75-185 
τα XL απο 185 και ανω
medium 167-1.75

αλλα καθε εταιρια εχει τα δικα της
π.χ ετυχε σε εταιρια (δε θυμαμαι ποια) εγω με 191 να μου κανει το large :Wall: 

εσυ παντως για large πας

----------


## wi fi thief

> Τα μεγεθη S, M, L, XL σε τι υψος αντιστοιχουν;


απλο: οτι νουμερο φορας σε σωβρακο παιρνεις και σε ποδηλατο... :ROFL:

----------


## treli@ris

ΟΚ  :One thumb up:

----------


## vamvakoolas

*@ achaniotis*


http://www.idealbikes.net/?section=1...temid1494=1869

Τρικαλινε φιλε εχεις....περιεργα γουστα :Razz:

----------


## wi fi thief

η ideal εχει στο site της σε τι υψη αντιστοιχουν τα νουμερα της  :Cool: 

http://www.idealbikes.net/?section=1...temid1494=1862

(tab «πινακας υψους αναβατη» )

----------


## treli@ris

> απλο: οτι νουμερο φορας σε σωβρακο παιρνεις και σε ποδηλατο...


Κι αν δε φορας ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

Θα ηθελα να ειναι μικτής χρησης ή 70-30 ασφαλτος χωμα, να εχει δισκόφρενα και αναρτήσεις οπωσδήποτε μπροστα. Ειμαι 1,85 υψος 90 kg
Σκέφτομαι αυτό 
Ideal Integrator 02
http://www.idealbikes.net/?section=1...temid1494=1874
για χαλαρη βόλτα πόλης και ελαχιστο χωμα
Δεν εχω ιδία απο ποδηλατα αν και πριν 30 χρονια ειμουν Fun

Επισης ειδα και αυτό
Scott Sportster P3 2010
http://www.tsirikosbikes.gr/index.ph...r-p3-2010.html

Το ideal ειναι 12,6  ενω το Scot ειναι 13 κιλά
 Πολλα δεν ειναι?

Τι λέτε?

ps. Το ideal Ειναι Ελληνικό και οχι εισαγόμενο οπότε ειναι προτιμητέο

----------


## vamvakoolas

*@Iannis*
μη κολλας με το ελληνικο σκελετο
υπαρχουν και αλλες μαρκες με μακρα καλυτερο σκελετο και συνολο οπως ΚΤΜ, Gary fisher,Trek, specialized...

στη κατηγορια αυτη τα ποδηλατα ζυγιζουν τοσο περιπου, αν μας γραψεις λεπτομεριες π.χ ποσα δινεις, ποσα χλμ σκοπευεις να κανεις την εβδομαδα θα παρεις πιο εξειδικευμενη απαντηση προταση!

----------


## ardi21

@Iannis

Στα trekking ΔΕΝ χρειαζεσαι δισκοφρενα κατα την γνωμη μου. Διοτι η χρηση για την οποια προοριζονται δεν απαιτει τετοια φρενα.

Αυτα θα τα χρειαζοσουν αν εκανες απαιτητικο χωμα η/και σε δυσκολες συνθηκες. Αυτα και να θες με το trekking δεν γινονται.

Γενικα τα ideal ειναι αξιοπρεπη ποδηλατα αλλα οταν κανεις σκληρη χρηση συνηθως προτιμας αλλες εταιρειες λογω καλυτερης ποιοτητας/αντοχης/γεωμετριας σκελετου.

Τωρα για χαλαρα πραγματα μια χαρα εισαι

----------


## blade_

> Κι αν δε φορας ...


τοτε η σελα χρεωνεται extra  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Iannis

> *@Iannis*
> μη κολλας με το ελληνικο σκελετο
> υπαρχουν και αλλες μαρκες με μακρα καλυτερο σκελετο και συνολο οπως ΚΤΜ, Gary fisher,Trek, specialized...
> 
> στη κατηγορια αυτη τα ποδηλατα ζυγιζουν τοσο περιπου, αν μας γραψεις λεπτομεριες π.χ ποσα δινεις, ποσα χλμ σκοπευεις να κανεις την εβδομαδα θα παρεις πιο εξειδικευμενη απαντηση προταση!



Χρηματα έως 700-800 €
Km 60-70 την εβδομαδα

----------


## leros2004

> @leros2004
> με βαση τα λεφτα που δινεις και αυτα που γραφεις τρεχα για specialized (κοιτα μοντελα και διαλεξε)με κλειστα ματια, θα ενθουσιαστεις αν οδηγησεις!!!
> ρε θηριο εκανες βολτες με carrera? εισαι ο ηρωας μου αν οδηγησεις ενα συγχρονο πραγματικα θα γουσταρεις να κανεις ποδηλατο με τις ωρες


Κοντινές αποστάσεις (14kmh allez retour), έχει & συναισθηματική αξία  :Razz: 

Επανέρχομαι δριμύτερος  :Smile: 

Θεωρώ ότι το SPECIALIZED CROSSTRAIL ELITE είναι ότι πρέπει για μένα αλλά δεν μου αρέσει σαν χρώμα  :Crazy:  υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο στα ίδια λεφτά ??
Μου άρεσε και το SCOTT SPORTSTER P3 (και χρωματικά) αλλά πάει στα 700€. Με 1 πρώτη ματιά έχει χειρότερη ανάρτηση αλλά υδραυλικά φρένα (δεν μου είναι απαραίτητα).
Σε αυτά τα $ υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο (πχ με vbrakes και καλύτερα περιφερειακά) ?

Σόρρυ για το πρήξιμο ..... έχω πελαγώσει .

----------


## ardi21

http://www.kassimatisbikes.gr/showprod.php?aa=274

Εγω θα επαιρνα αυτo. Δεν εχει τα περιφερειακα του P3 βεβαια αλλα θα σου ειναι μια χαρα... Και σου μενουν και χρηματα να παρεις και κανα αξεσουαρ/ρουχισμο η σουβλακι :P

Eτσι και αλλιως οτι και να παρεις σε σχεση με αυτο που ειχες θα νιωθεις βασιλιας

----------


## vamvakoolas

δες και αυτο
http://www.cyclist.gr/product.php?codenum=TRK0104300 ειναι διπλης χρησης και βουνο αλλα και πολη! Ο σκελετος του ειναι απο τους καλυτερους στη κατηγορια και τα περιφερειακα του πολυ καλα!

αν πας σε μαγαζι με specialized αν ζητησεις αυτο το μοντελο παλιοτερων ετων θα το βρεις σε αλλο χρωμα και αλλη...τιμη :Whistle:

----------


## achaniotis

Θα ηθελα να μου πειτε εαν ξερετε που θα βρω το ideal megisto ...
Μενω αθηνα... αν ξερετε καποιο μαγαζι θα με βοηθουσατε πολυ...

----------


## vamvakoolas

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?sourc...6daf0e12e8eb82

αν θες συγκεκριμενα πες που μενεις

----------


## wi fi thief

> δες και αυτο
> http://www.cyclist.gr/product.php?codenum=TRK0104300 ειναι διπλης χρησης και βουνο αλλα και πολη! Ο σκελετος του ειναι απο τους καλυτερους στη κατηγορια και τα περιφερειακα του πολυ καλα!
> 
> αν πας σε μαγαζι με specialized αν ζητησεις αυτο το μοντελο παλιοτερων ετων θα το βρεις σε αλλο χρωμα και αλλη...τιμη



αν ειναι να παρει 26αρι τροχο, εχει παρα πολλες επιλογες

παιρνει πχ το specialized hardrock και του αλλαζει το λαστιχο  :Wink: 

το crosstrail (sport) βγαινει και σε αλλα χρωματα, δυστυχως το elite που επελεξε μονο σε ενα

http://www.specialized.gr/index.php?...mid=81&lang=en

εγω ξαναπροτεινω giant roam (μα ειναι δυνατον να μην σας αρεσουνε τα χρωματα τους;  :Razz: )

----------


## achaniotis

βρηκα τελικα αυτο που ηθελα...
τωρα ξαναμπαινω ομως σε διλημα...
 το ideal megisto ή το ideal pro rider
???
τα βρικα σε κοντινες τιμες και δεν καταλαβαινω τις διαφορες τους...
εδω ειναι και τα Links:http://www.topcycles.gr/index.php?pa...mart&Itemid=63
http://www.topcycles.gr/index.php?pa...mart&Itemid=63


μαλλον δεν βαζω μυαλο
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## wi fi thief

> βρηκα τελικα αυτο που ηθελα...
> τωρα ξαναμπαινω ομως σε διλημα...
> το ideal megisto ή το ideal pro rider
> ???
> τα βρικα σε κοντινες τιμες και δεν καταλαβαινω τις διαφορες τους...


το pro rider εχει γεωμετρια mountain bike και ως εκ τουτου τροχο 26" (πιο ευελικτο)

το megisto ειναι ποδηλατο "fitness/trekking" (all terrain bike) και ειναι πιο καταλληλο για μεγαλες διαδρομες στην πολη (τροχος 28")

----------


## achaniotis

επιδη εγω το θελω για πολη θα προτιμισω το megisto 
thanks  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## wi fi thief

> επιδη εγω το θελω για πολη θα προτιμισω το megisto 
> thanks


αφου ειναι ικανοποιημενος ο nm[νουμερα] που το εχει και απ' οτι ξερω το χρησιμοποιει καθημερινα σαν κυριο μεσο μετακινησης του στην αθηνα ( :Respekt: ) νομιζω οτι θα μεινεις κι εσυ ευχαριστημενος  :Cool:

----------


## leros2004

> δες και αυτο
> http://www.cyclist.gr/product.php?codenum=TRK0104300 ειναι διπλης χρησης και βουνο αλλα και πολη! Ο σκελετος του ειναι απο τους καλυτερους στη κατηγορια και τα περιφερειακα του πολυ καλα!
> 
> αν πας σε μαγαζι με specialized αν ζητησεις αυτο το μοντελο παλιοτερων ετων θα το βρεις σε αλλο χρωμα και αλλη...τιμη


Για 26αρα δεν το σκέφτομαι .... μαγαζί specialized που έχει??




> http://www.kassimatisbikes.gr/showprod.php?aa=274
> 
> Εγω θα επαιρνα αυτo. Δεν εχει τα περιφερειακα του P3 βεβαια αλλα θα σου ειναι μια χαρα... Και σου μενουν και χρηματα να παρεις και κανα αξεσουαρ/ρουχισμο η σουβλακι :P
> 
> Eτσι και αλλιως οτι και να παρεις σε σχεση με αυτο που ειχες θα νιωθεις βασιλιας


Όμορφο και καλό μου φαίνεται ... 24 ταχύτητες όμως  :Smile: 


Μου αρέσει τρελά αυτό http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbi...ke.html?b=1802 τι ρόδες έχει δεν βγάζω άκρη ?

----------


## wi fi thief

26" εχει το canyon (το καταλαβα απο το λαστιχο... :Razz: )

----------


## ardi21

Εχει 26αρες, ειναι *καθαρο* mountain και ειναι 300-400 ευρω πανω απο το μπατζετ σου :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

Καλα σημερα τρελη γκαντεμια λεμε...

Ειχαμε παει 3 ατομα χαλαρα παραλια (ΣΕΦ -> Βουλα -> ΣΕΦ) και συνολικα ειχαμε 1 λαστιχο, 2 προβληματα με αλυσιδες (εγω θελω ενα σερβισακι οπωσδηποτε...) προβλημα με πισω φως και μια στουκα με ταριφα!  :Laughing: 


*Spoiler:*




			Και θελω να παιξω και στοιχημα στο Μουντιαλ... :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

στη διαδρομη αυτη καθε παρεα εχει λαστιχο ειναι γνωστο γιατι εχει
Μπουκαλια σπασμενα, τζαμια, πετρες κοφτερες κοκ
Μαλλον τυχερος εισαι: εχει τυχει σε παρα 7 ατομων 
 σκασαν και τα 2 σε εναν ποδηλατη
εσκασε αλλο ενα σε δευτερο (ειχαμε μετα μονο 1 σαμπρελα left)
εγω ειχα πτωση (απο τα #$@#ποτιστικα με τα νερα)
ενας αλλος πτωση γιατι πατησε αποτομα μονο το μπροστινο φρενο (αουτς)
τελος ενας ειχε θεμα με το πλαστικο προστατευτικο της κασσετας και επρεπε να το σπασει

Συμπερασματα
1)Σαμπρελες παντα και εργαλεια
2)Παρε κανενα τηλεφωνο ρεεεεεεεεεεε αν κατεβαινεις εκει

----------


## ardi21

> στη διαδρομη αυτη καθε παρεα εχει λαστιχο ειναι γνωστο γιατι εχει
> Μπουκαλια σπασμενα, τζαμια, πετρες κοφτερες κοκ
> Μαλλον τυχερος εισαι: εχει τυχει σε παρα 7 ατομων 
>  σκασαν και τα 2 σε εναν ποδηλατη
> εσκασε αλλο ενα σε δευτερο (ειχαμε μετα μονο 1 σαμπρελα left)
> εγω ειχα πτωση (απο τα #$@#ποτιστικα με τα νερα)
> ενας αλλος πτωση γιατι πατησε αποτομα μονο το μπροστινο φρενο (αουτς)
> τελος ενας ειχε θεμα με το πλαστικο προστατευτικο της κασσετας και επρεπε να το σπασει
> 
> ...


Ειναι κωλοδιαδρομη οντως...

Εννοειτε σαμπρελα και εργαλεια. Ακομα εκει θα ημασταν :Cool: 

Και σε μας η στουκα με endo ηταν, πεταχτηκε σε ενα φιλο ενα ζευγαρακι ξαφνικα στο δρομο (αναμεσα απο παρκαρισμενα αυτοκινητα), πατησε τα παντα ολα και εφυγε μπροστα στο πορτμαγκαζ ενος ταριφα. Γαμω τα γελια :Laughing:  Του εκανε και μια λακουβιτσα :Cool: 

Θα σε παρω!

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Καλα σημερα τρελη γκαντεμια λεμε...
> 
> Ειχαμε παει 3 ατομα χαλαρα παραλια (ΣΕΦ -> Βουλα -> ΣΕΦ) και συνολικα ειχαμε 1 λαστιχο, 2 προβληματα με αλυσιδες (εγω θελω ενα σερβισακι οπωσδηποτε...) προβλημα με πισω φως και μια στουκα με ταριφα!


 Παιδιά θέλω κι εγώ ... 3 λεπτά είμαι από την στάση  καλαμάκι....Αν βέβαια χωράω στην παρέα  :Smile:

----------


## ardi21

Θα κανονισουμε να κανουμε μια adslgr παραλιακη εξορμηση  :Wink:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Εγώ είμαι μέσα πάντως. :Smile:

----------


## vamvakoolas

εγω δευτερα απογευμα μπορω :Whistle:

----------


## vamvakoolas

ψηνεται κανεις για φριντευ σημερα? :Rocker: 

(Γλυφαδα παει)

----------


## Νikosanagn

Εγώ...Αλλα από που?...

----------


## vamvakoolas

http://www.podilates.gr/?q=node/9611

----------


## Νikosanagn

Χμ... είναι πολύ extreme για εμένα αλλά θα το προσπαθήσω... Βασικά μπορεις να μου διευκρινήσεις κάτι αρχίζουν  απο Θησείο και καταλήγουν Γλυφάδα κατάλαβα καλά???

----------


## ardi21

Nαι τα freeday ξεκινανε παντα απο Θησειο. Δηλαδη εσυ θα πρεπει να πας απο Γλυφαδα και μετα να επιστρεψεις. 

Βεβαια οταν τελειωσει η βολτα εσυ θα εισαι διπλα στο σπιτι σου, ενω οι αλλοι θα πρεπει να επιστρεψουν οποτε ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα.

Κραταω και 'γω μια πισινη. Αν δεν βγω σημερα υπαρχουν πολλες πιθανοτητες να ερθω. Θα σε παρω τηλ Κωστη αν ειναι

----------


## Νikosanagn

Παιδιά επειδή είναι  η πρώτη φορα που συναντάω κάτι τέτοιο θέλω να ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα είδα οτι έχει κάποιους κανόνες όπως φωτάκια κράνος κτλ ε΄γω που δεν έχω κράνος ούτε μπροστινό φωτάκι ας πούμε θα με ελεξει κανείς? Επίσης 


> Δηλαδη εσυ θα πρεπει να πας απο Γλυφαδα και μετα να επιστρεψεις.


 Δεν μπορώ να ξεκινήσω απο Θησείο οπου θα πάω με τραμ και απλά αν είναι να μην φτάσω μέχρι Γλυφάδα να φτάσω μέχρι όπου αντέχω ή ως τον Άλιμο...

Πάντως έχω ψηθεί πολυ!...

----------


## ardi21

> Παιδιά επειδή είναι  η πρώτη φορα που συναντάω κάτι τέτοιο θέλω να ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα είδα οτι έχει κάποιους κανόνες όπως φωτάκια κράνος κτλ ε΄γω που δεν έχω κράνος ούτε μπροστινό φωτάκι ας πούμε θα με ελεξει κανείς? Επίσης  Δεν μπορώ να ξεκινήσω απο Θησείο οπου θα πάω με τραμ και απλά αν είναι να μην φτάσω μέχρι Γλυφάδα να φτάσω μέχρι όπου αντέχω ή ως τον Άλιμο...
> 
> Πάντως έχω ψηθεί πολυ!...


Δεν σε ελεγχει κανεις. Θα δεις αρκετους που δεν εχουν κατι απο αυτα. Απλα ειναι για την δικη σου ασφαλεια.

Ναι μπορεις να πας με τραμ Συνταγμα και μετα να πας Θησειο.

Γενικα οποτε θες φευγεις απο την βολτα και πας μονος σου

----------


## Νikosanagn

Οκ λοιπόν παιδιά εγώ θα είμαι εκεί δεν ξέρω εαν θέλετε να ανταλλάξουμε καμιά κουβέντα να συναντηθούμε ή τίποτα τέτοιο... εγώ πάντως θα πάω σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ vavmakoolas για την ενημέρωση  :Smile:   Και ευχαριστώ και εσένα ardi για τις πληροφορίες.

----------


## leros2004

Σήμερα είδα απο κοντά το SPECIALIZED CROSSTRAIL EXPERT πούπουλο λέμε  :Razz: 
Ομολογώ ότι μου άρεσε υπερβολικά....

H elite έκδοση δεν υπήρχε διαθέσιμη (έτσι κι αλλιώς χρωματικά δεν μου άρεσε & δεν έχει Octalink  μεσαία τριβή)

Κοιτάζω και το Giant Roam XR 2   που πρότεινε παραπάνω κάποιος φίλος και παίζει στα ίδια $  :Worthy: 

Ποιό είναι καλυτερο ?  :Smile: 

Ερωτήσεις: Του 2011 βγαίνουν σύντομα ? Γενικά δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη διαθεσιμότητα  :Thumb down:  Καλά για του 2009 ούτε για αστείο δεν βρήκα...

----------


## ardi21

Με μια γρηγορη ματια το specialized φοραει καλυτερη αναρτηση. Στα υπολοιπα περιφερειακα ειναι τα ιδια πανω κατω.

Aπο σκελετους και οι 2 εταιρειες ειναι πολυ καλες.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ποιός πήγε freeday!? Ήταν απλά απίστευτα.... φοβερή εμπειρία και ήταν υπερβολικά πολλά άτομα, μάλιστα άκουγα από άλλους που είχαν ξαναπάει οτι σήμερα ήταν παρα μα πάρα πολλοί...

----------


## vamvakoolas

πηγα και τα σημεια τα βασικα ηταν
1)Συναντησα τον πραγματικο Βαμβακουλα στην Ηλιουπολη και εγινε χαμος
2)Ακουγα παντου το ονομα μου (τελικα πρεπει να κατεβαινω πιο συχνα μιας και η παρεα κατεβαινει)
3)Δυστηχως εγινε ενα μικρο ατυχημα με ενα παιδι (οχι σοβαρο)
4)καναμε 2+ ωρες να παμε και 40 λεπτα να γυρισουμε :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Σοβαρά τόσο γρήγορα γυρίσατε? Ο πραγματικός Βαμβάκουλας ποιός είναι? και κάτι άλλο δικό τους site δεν έχουν?Το παιδί απότι έμαθα πήγε στο Ασκληπιο να κάνει ακτινογραφίες δεν πρέπει να ήταν κάτι σοβαρό αν και εμένα με ψάροσε λίγο και πήγαινα σαν την κότα μετά γιατι έιδα μόνο τα πόδια του και δεν κουνιόταν...

----------


## vamvakoolas

ειναι αυτος
http://bluevayeros.gr/index.php?opti...icle&id=549:i-

αλλα ειναι μακρα ο καλυτερος χαβαλοποδοσφαισριστης ever!
π.χ εχει κατουρησει σε αγωνα στο δοκαρι, ή
http://paraskinio.prasinanea.gr/archives/319

----------


## Νikosanagn

Μετά την χθεσινή βόλτα καια πο τα ποδήλατα που είδαν τα μάτια μου! σκέφτομαι μέσα στο καλοκαίρι να αγοράσω κι εγώ ένα... Max δίνω 400€ μέχρι τώρα έχω ένα χρέπι ideal zig zag του 2004 αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχετε να προτείνε κάτι σε Mountain όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερο με αυτά τα λεφτά... και γενικά ποιές μάρκες αξίζουν...

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Μετά την χθεσινή βόλτα καια πο τα ποδήλατα που είδαν τα μάτια μου! σκέφτομαι μέσα στο καλοκαίρι να αγοράσω κι εγώ ένα... Max δίνω 400€ μέχρι τώρα έχω ένα χρέπι ideal zig zag του 2004 αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχετε να προτείνε κάτι σε Mountain όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερο με αυτά τα λεφτά... και γενικά ποιές μάρκες αξίζουν...


Σ' αυτές τις τιμές μια χαρά αξιόλογο θα βρεις σε ideal. Από εκεί και πέρα είναι τι ζητάς απ' το ποδήλατο.

Τι χρώμα είναι το δικό σου; Σε ρωτάω για να καταλάβω αν είναι ίδιο μοντέλο μ' ενός γνωστού μου (ασημί - κόκκινο)

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Τι χρώμα είναι το δικό σου; Σε ρωτάω για να καταλάβω αν είναι ίδιο μοντέλο μ' ενός γνωστού μου (ασημί - κόκκινο


 Προσπαθώ κι εγώ να βρώ ποιάς χρονιάς μοντέλο είναι δεν ξέρω εαν υπάρχει κάποια λίστα που να τα έχει όλα...το δικό μου είναι ασημί ο σκελετός και κόκκινο το πιρούνι...

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Προσπαθώ κι εγώ να βρώ ποιάς χρονιάς μοντέλο είναι δεν ξέρω εαν υπάρχει κάποια λίστα που να τα έχει όλα...το δικό μου είναι ασημί ο σκελετός και κόκκινο το πιρούνι...


Αυτό είναι. Σε τι ΔΕΝ σε καλύπτει;

----------


## Νikosanagn

Στο οτι η ανάρτηση έχει νεκρωθεί σχεδόν τελείως στον οτι από τότε που το έχω έχω πάρει πάνω απόείκοσι πόντους στο οτι η μπροστινή μανέτα έχει στραβώσει αρκετά στο οτι ο σκελετός είναι σε αθλία κατάσταση όπως επίσης και το τημόνι  δεν λέω το ποδήλατο ήταν απλά φοβερό άντεξε τόσα χρόνια... αλλά θέλω κάτι καινούργιο.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Θες να πάρεις κάτι αντίστοιχο (MTB) ή να πας σε...... trekking για παράδειγμα;

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Θες να πάρεις κάτι αντίστοιχο (MTB) ή να πας σε...... trekking για παράδειγμα;


 Όχι δεν θέλω να πάω σε trekking γιατι απότι έχω καταλάβει τα mountain  έχουν μεγαλύτερη ευελιξία λόγω της 26αρας ζάντας και γενικά οι δρόμοι της Αθήνας δεν είναι και οι καλύτεροι ..εκτός του οτι έχω συνηθήσει τόσα χρόνια με το Mountain.Η αλήθεια είναι οτι μου αρέσουν πιο πολύ τα τρεκινγκ έχουν πιο λεπτές γραμμές αλλά θα προτιμήσω mountain αν και δεν είμαι κανένας χρήστης που πάει συνέχεια σε χώμα. Εσείς τι λέτε ?Να ρωτήσω και κάτι για τα τρεκινγκ λόγω της πιο λεπτής ρόδας δεν σαβουριάζεσαι και πιό εύκολα και δεν σταματάς και πιο δύσκολα λόγω λιγότερης τριβης της ρόδας στο οδόστρωμα?

----------


## vamvakoolas

Εγω γενικα προτεινω ενα ποδηλατο με αναρτηση (γιατι δεν ειμαστε Ολλανδια) και αν κινουμαστε κυριως πολη ποδηλατο με 28" τροχους και ελαφρυ σκελετο (trekking) αν ομως παμε και καμια βολτα το 15μερο βουνο σε κανενα μονοπατι ΜΤΒ...
Μπορει να παει και βουνο το trekking αλλα ειναι πολυ κουραστικο και ....ζημιογωνο.

Υ.Γ: Στις τριβες/πτωσεις παιζει πολυ μεγαλο ρολο το λαστιχο, αλλιως οι κουρσες με το μικρο πελμα θα πεφτανε συνεχεια και τα φαρδια ΜΤΒ ποτε :Wink:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Υ.Γ: Στις τριβες/πτωσεις παιζει πολυ μεγαλο ρολο το λαστιχο, αλλιως οι κουρσες με το μικρο πελμα θα πεφτανε συνεχεια και τα φαρδια ΜΤΒ ποτε


 Σωστά... ποιά λοιπόν είνα τα χαρακτηριστικά που πρέπει να κοιτάμε σε ένα λάστιχο?

----------


## leros2004

Καλησπέρα και πάλι !!!!
Μετά από αρκετό διάβασμα και άνοιγμα θεμάτων σε πολλά ποδηλατοsite έχω καταλήξει στα παρακάτω:
28αρες ρόδες
27 ταχύτητες
Hollotech 2
και 1 καλή μπροστινή ανάρτηση.

Για να μην κουράζω και επειδή το 1000αρικο δεν το γλιτώνω, υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο με τα:
Cube LTD Team  
&
Grand Canyon Al6 
αλλά με 28αρες ρόδες ??

Τα μοντέλα του 2011 πότε βγαίνουν συνήθως?

----------


## ardi21

Και τα 2 ποδηλατα που παραθετεις ειναι καθαρα mountain και οχι trekking που θες εσυ, αφου απ'οτι θυμαμαι κατα 90% ειχες πει οτι θα πηγαινεις σε ασφαλτο.

Σε mountain ειτε πας σε 26 ειτε σε 29αρια. Τα trekking ειναι σε 28.

Mια λυση ειναι να παρεις 29αρι mountain (οσο πιο μεγαλη ροδα τοσο πιο ξεκουραστο) και να του βαλεις πιο ασφαλτινα λαστιχα αλλα και παλι την ανεση του trrekking σε ασφαλτο δεν θα την πετυχεις. Ειναι και θεμα στησιματος/γεωμετριας του ποδηλατου

Οποτε θα πρεπει να αποφασισεις τι θες :Wink: 

Αυτα δεν στα ειπανε/τα ειδες στα ποδηλατικα φορουμ?? :Thinking:

----------


## leros2004

Ανέφερα τα Cube LTD Team & Grand Canyon Al6 γιατί μου αρέσουν τα περιφεριακά που έχουν.
Εγώ ψάχνω μοντέλα με 28αρες ή 29αρες ρόδες με αντίστοιχα περιφερειακά .... ( Είμαι πεπεισμένος ότι θέλω μεγάλες ρόδες)

Για παράδειγμα το Cube Cross αλλά νομίζω έχει χειρότερη ανάρτηση απο το Cube LTD Team (Suntour NCX-D RL vs Rock Shox Recon SL AIR 100mm, Motion Control, PopLoc)

Απλά δυσκολεύομαι να βρω μάρκες και μοντέλα που να έχουν καλά περιφερειακά & μεγάλες ρόδες (28 ή 29)

----------


## ardi21

Εκ των πραγματων ενα trekking ποδηλατο εχει χειροτερη αναρτηση απο ενα mountain γιατι ειναι γι' αλλη χρηση, οποτε μην συγκρινεις τα 2 ειδη. Ειναι σαν να συγκρινεις ενα τζιπ με ενα αυτοκινητο πολης :Wink: 

Για να μην παιδευεσαι:

Βαλε ενα *αυστηρο* οριο χρηματων (γιατι απο 500-600 πηγες στα 1000 σε 2-3 μερες :Razz: ), ψαξε για *trekking* σε ολες τις γνωστες μαρκες (scott, specialized, trek, orbea, giant, cube κτλ), κατεληξε σε 2-3 που σου αρεσουν πιο πολυ (ειναι *ΠΟΛΥ* βασικος παραγοντας να γουσταρεις το ποδηλατο) και μετα βλεπουμε τα χαρακτηριστικα τους (πανω-κατω ολα τα ιδια περιφερειακα φορανε στο ιδιο επιπεδο τιμων)  :Wink: 

Επισης δεν βρισκω λογο το να δωσεις πιο πολλα χρηματα για καλα υδραυλικα φρενα (που φοραει το cross π.χ) εφ'οσον δεν σου χρειαζονται αλλα περι ορεξεως.. :Smile:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Επισης δεν βρισκω λογο το να δωσεις πιο πολλα χρηματα για καλα υδραυλικα φρενα (που φοραει το cross π.χ) εφ'οσον δεν σου χρειαζονται αλλα περι ορεξεως..


Θα συμφωνήσω. Σε trekking θα προτιμούσα V-Brakes που είναι "φθηνά" και δοκιμασμένα. Τι να το κάνεις το δισκόφρενο (υδραυλικό ή μη); Extra βάρος + extra κόστος (αγοράς αλλά και συντήρησης).

Αν απ' την άλλη δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην τιμή... Πάμε σε υδραυλικά + carbon σκελετό/πιρούνι  :What..?:

----------


## wi fi thief

επισης, το θεμα της πολης και του MTB ειναι σχετικο

σε αστικο περιβαλλον και σχετικα μικρες διαδρομες καθημερινοτητας η ευελιξια ισως ειναι μεγαλυτερο ζητουμενο απ' οτι η ευκολοτερη πεδηση

δηλαδη το να κανεις πχ τρια τετραγωνα σε μια περιοχη μεσα στην καθημερινη κινηση ισως ευνοει περισσοτερο το ΜΤΒ απ' οτι το fitness/trekking ποδηλατο

εμενα προσωπικα, στις μετακινησεις μου στην πολη (οι οποιες ειναι περιπου «σλαλομ» με σφηνες αναμεσα σε αργους ή διπλοπαρκαρισμενους, ανεβοκατεβασμα πεζοδρομιων, σκαλοπατιων), με βολευει πολυ περισσοτερο το mountain και η στιβαροτητα-ευελιξια

πιστευω οτι ο λογος που ακομα και στις πολεις κυριαρχουνε τα MTB ειναι αυτος: το οτι οσοι κινουνται καθημερινα για δουλειες βρισκουν την ευελιξια πιο χρησιμη απο οτι την ανετη πεδηση και την μεγαλυτερη τελικη ταχυτητα

----------


## leros2004

> Επισης δεν βρισκω λογο το να δωσεις πιο πολλα χρηματα για καλα υδραυλικα φρενα (που φοραει το cross π.χ) εφ'οσον δεν σου χρειαζονται αλλα περι ορεξεως..





> Θα συμφωνήσω. Σε trekking θα προτιμούσα V-Brakes που είναι "φθηνά" και δοκιμασμένα. Τι να το κάνεις το δισκόφρενο (υδραυλικό ή μη); Extra βάρος + extra κόστος (αγοράς αλλά και συντήρησης).
> 
> Αν απ' την άλλη δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην τιμή... Πάμε σε υδραυλικά + carbon σκελετό/πιρούν


Συμφωνώ αλλά δεν έχω βρει κάποιο ποδήλατο με καλά περιφερειακά και vbrakes, άλλωστε το είχα γράψει απο την αρχή ότι δεν με χαλάνε τα vbrakes  :Smile: 

@wi fi thief: Η απόσταση που κάνω συνήθως είναι 15kmh (Πήγαινε έλα), δοκίμασα με ideal φίλου με 28αρες και με 1 mtb με 26, ομολογώ ότι μέχρι και εγώ κατάλαβα διαφορά...
Σε αυτό δεν έχω αμφιβολία , 28 χρειάζομαι.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Νομίζω ότι έχω φτάσει στην τελική ευθεία  :Whistle: , αυτά που έχω ξεχωρίσει είναι:

1) *Cube Cross*
Suntour NCX-E RL (Αερίου)                
Shimano SLX FC-M660 Hollowtech II 48/36/26
Hayes Stroker Ryde hydr. Discbrake (160/160mm)
12,14 kg

2) *SCOTT SPORTSTER P1*
Suntour NCX-D RL-A
Shimano SLX FC-M660 Hollowtech II 48/36/26
Avid Elixir 5 160mm Rotor F/R
12.10 kg

3) *Trek 7700*
Bontrager SPA integrated, adjustable w/alloy blades, Clix dropouts
shimano SLX 48/36/26 Hollowtech II
Shimano Deore LX   V-brakes
?? Kg

4) *Orbea Echano*
SUNTOUR NCX-D-LO (Δεν κλειδώνει)
SHIMANO SLX 25x36x48 Hollowtech II  
FORMULA RX DISC
13,400 kg


5) *Specialized Crosstrail Expert*
SR SunTour SF10-NVX-700C
Shimano FC-M443 Octalink
Auriga Comp hydraulic disc, alloy backed brake pads, organic compound, w/G2 Cleansweep Rotor
12.50 kg

α) Ποια κουρτίνα θα διαλέγατε  :Razz:  ? (Σε $ είναι περίπου στα 1000 εκτός απο το specialized που είναι στα 800)

β) Η ανάρτηση αερίου θεωρείτε καλύτερη, θα είναι αισθητή η διαφορά της ?

γ) Η ανάρτηση του specialized φαίνεται να έχει μεγαλύτερη διαδρομή (γράφει 63/75mm), θα έχει διαφορά από τις άλλες?

δ) Ποιο έχει τα καλύτερα φρένα ?

Τέλος απο χρώμα όλα παγωτατζίδικα είναι  :Razz:  οπότε no prob...

----------


## ardi21

β) Η αεριου ναι ειναι καλυτερη σε σχεση με του ελατηριου. Λογικα διαφορα θα δεις αλλα δεν εχω προσωπικη αποψη γιατι δεν εχω δοκιμασει αεριου.

γ) Τα 12mm δεν παιζουν σημαντικο ρολο. Μην σε απασχολει.

δ) Φαινεται να τα εχουν τα cube/scott. Αλλα και τα formula του orbea ειναι καλα. Περιμενε να σου πουνε και αλλοι η ψαχτο λιγο καλυτερα μονος σου για 100%

Μειονεκτημα που δεν κλειδωνει η αναρτηση του orbea.

Με λιγα λογια και με μια γρηγορη ματια μαλλον θα επαιρνα το cube, αφου μου κανει και το κλικ (αλλα αυτο ειναι προσωπικο γουστο).

 Φυσικα ολα τα ποδηλατα ειναι πολυ καλα και θα σε καλυψουν 1000% για πολλα χρονια

----------


## stavrostroch

Φίλε μου για πόλη πήρα το Specialized Sirrus και είναι κορυφαίο. Χωρίς ανάρτηση μεν αλλα πολύ γερό το νιώθω- σαν να μην καταλαβαίνει τίποτα. "Τρώει" τα χιλιόμετρα για πλάκα. Σε ελαφριά ανηφόρα (πολύ ελαφριά) απλά αφήνω το βάρος των ποδιών μου στα πετάλια και ανεβαίνει. Είχα δει και το Trek 7300 και επίσης ήταν πολύ καλό απλά μου άρεσε οπτικά περισσότερο το sirrus. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα έστω και λίγο!

----------


## leros2004

Είδα και το Cube cross σήμερα. Νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι το ποδήλατο μου  :Clap: 

Τιμή 1000€ (Νομίζω είναι καλά)

Είναι να γελάει κανείς, αφού γύρισα ανεπιτυχώς τη μισή Αθήνα για να το βρω, στην επιστροφή σταμάτησα (στη Νέα Σμύρνη) σε 1 περίπτερο κοντά στο σπίτι μου να πάρω κάτι να πιω. Χαζεύοντας στο ποδηλατάδικο που βρίσκεται κοντά στο περίπτερο διέκρινα 1 mtb cube κρεμασμένο και είπα να μπώ να ρωτήσω. Τα υπόλοιπα δεμ χρειάζεται να τα αναφέρω.... Το έκανα και βόλτα μάλιστα 
Όσο ήμουν εκεί τα μαστόρια ετοίμαζαν 3 cube για πελάτες....

Πάντως έμεινα άφωνος με την εξυπηρέτηση στο Grammarios Bikes, τα παιδιά είναι καταπληκτικά..
Μου πέφτουν λίγο μακριά όμως, Κολωνός με Π Φάληρο είναι κάπως 
Αν δεν υπήρχε κοντά μου σαφώς απο εκεί θα το αγόραζα (αν και λίγο ακριβότερα)

Ευχαριστώ και όλα τα παιδιά που με βοήθησαν με τις απορίες μου !!!!

----------


## ardi21

Το ειδα οτι κατεληξες σε αυτο και στο αλλο φορουμ. :Wink: 

Καλα χιλιομετρα και παντα ορθιος :Smile:  :One thumb up:

----------


## wi fi thief

με γειες και καλες διαδρομες  :One thumb up:

----------


## vamvakoolas

επειδη δε βλεπω φυλλο να κουνιεται στο τοπικ
Αυριο λεω να κατεβω φριντευ, κανεις αλλος?
(θα παει σχεδον ολη την αττικη απο θησειο->καισαριανη->περιστερι!)

----------


## Mouse Potato

> επειδη δε βλεπω φυλλο να κουνιεται στο τοπικ
> Αυριο λεω να κατεβω φριντευ, κανεις αλλος?
> (θα παει σχεδον ολη την αττικη απο θησειο->καισαριανη->περιστερι!)


Στο facebook το βρήκες; Γιατί στο επίσημο site δεν βλέπω κάτι. Αν είναι να καταλήξουν περιστέρι (στα μέρη μου) θα έρθω κι εγώ.

----------


## vamvakoolas

facebook?οχι :ROFL: 
http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path...alarm-25-06-10
ελπιζω να μπορειτε να το δειτε
Θα περασει και Αιγαλεω...
(εκει συνηθως βαζουν(με) τις ποδηλατικες διαδρομες φριντευ και σαικλιστ)

----------


## Mouse Potato

Ποτέ δεν έχω δει plan του freeday στο bikely...

Μάλιστα.

----------


## leros2004

Παραλαμβάνω το καινούργιο ποδήλατο το Σάββατο... εχθές το παρήγγειλα τελικά .
Την επόμενη παρασκευή ίσως κατέβω και εγώ  :Embarassed: 

Πριν λίγο παρήγγειλα και τα 1α αξεσουάρ:
Φως μπροστά: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.30864
Φως πίσω: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3639

Σκέφτομαι και για λουκέτο :
http://www.abus.de/us/main.asp?Scree...=4003318229756 
ή
http://www.abus.de/us/main.asp?Scree...=4003318450532

----------


## ardi21

Με γειες!

Προσωπικα θα επαιρνα το πτυσομενο λογω ευκολιας στην μεταφορα (μπαινει και στον σκελετο)

Οσο για το φριντει δεν λεω τιποτε προς το παρον γιατι το γκαντεμιαζω μου φαινεται...

----------


## leros2004

> Με γειες!
> 
> Προσωπικα θα επαιρνα το πτυσομενο λογω ευκολιας στην μεταφορα (μπαινει και στον σκελετο)
> 
> Οσο για το φριντει δεν λεω τιποτε προς το παρον γιατι το γκαντεμιαζω μου φαινεται...


Ευχαριστώ !!!!

Και εγώ προς πτυσσόμενη κλείνω  :Smile: 



Off Topic


		Άσε απο γκαντεμιές άλλο τίποτα.... Κυριακή βράδυ τσάκισα το πόδι μου με το παλιό ποδήλατο, πηγαίνοντας προς Γλυφάδα έλειπε το καπάκι απο φρεάτιο, φως δεν υπήρχε στο δρόμο, το φωτάκι του ποδηλάτου είναι της πλάκας, το βλέπω τελευταία στιγμή, σηκώνω και περνάει η μπροστά ρόδα αλλά η πίσω δεν πρόλαβε.... 
Γιαυτό άργησε η παραγγελία του ποδηλάτου  :Thumb down:

----------


## vamvakoolas

εγω επειδη εχουν παει να μου το κλεψουν το ΜΤΒ 2-3 φορες σε ενα χρονο (αλλα δεν  :One thumb up: ) θα προτεινα το πεταλο. Εμενα δεν εχει καθολου χωρο αλλα κουβαλαω και αλυσιδα (oxford)και πεταλο. 

 Επισης εχω παρει (απο εξω) και μπλοκαζ ασφαλειας.

----------


## wi fi thief

εγω θα σου ευχηθω οταν το παραλαβεις και ανεβασεις φωτος (πλιζ) να το δουμε να γουσταρουμε!  :Cool:

----------


## leros2004

> εγω επειδη εχουν παει να μου το κλεψουν το ΜΤΒ 2-3 φορες σε ενα χρονο (αλλα δεν ) θα προτεινα το πεταλο. Εμενα δεν εχει καθολου χωρο αλλα κουβαλαω και αλυσιδα (oxford)και πεταλο. 
> 
>  Επισης εχω παρει (απο εξω) και μπλοκαζ ασφαλειας.


Μπλοκάζ ψάχνω και εγώ.. Μήπως έχεις κάποιο link εύκαιρο ?




> εγω θα σου ευχηθω οταν το παραλαβεις και ανεβασεις φωτος (πλιζ) να το δουμε να γουσταρουμε!


Roger That  :One thumb up:

----------


## vamvakoolas

το φριντευ χθες πολυ χαβαλε (αν και δεν ειχε σταση)
Ημουν στο τελος (κυριολεκτικα) και ειδα παρα πολλους αθλητες/γνωστους με ποδηλατα 8000!! :Worthy:  και καναμε συνεχεια καλαμπουρια με το περιπολικο! Το αστειο ειναι οτι οταν εφευγα πηγε ενας γερακος να με "σπρωξει" και μου φωναζε εγω ειμαι γερος και αντεχω και εσυ δεν (?????) ενω αλλοι φωναζαν σε γνωστο (στο ποδηλατικο χωρο) να κανει πεταλι γιατι τους καθυστερει :Twisted Evil:  (απλως γελαγαμε)

Εγω εχω αυτα
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=28379
αλλα ψαξε για zefal
http://www.amazon.com/Zefal-Locking-...N%3DB001NOECEC

αναλογα τη τσεπη σου

----------


## leros2004

Επανέρχομαι δριμύτερος με κάποιες Photo  :Smile: :
 

 

 



Εντυπώσεις από τη 1ή μικρή βόλτα:
Το ποδηλατάκι είναι super !!!!

Είχα την ευκαιρία να καβαλήσω και το nature του φίλου μου (μαζί τα πήραμε, θα ανεβάσω φώτο και απο εκείνο), οι ανησυχίες που είχα για τον αξίζει η ανάρτηση αερίου που έχει το δικό μου διαλύθηκαν.... Το cross έχει ποιο γλυκιά ανάρτηση   :One thumb up:  

Τα φρένα δεν με ενθουσίασαν αν και μάλλον θέλουν στρώσιμο λόγο δισκόφρενων   :Embarassed: 




> Εγω εχω αυτα
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=28379
> αλλα ψαξε για zefal
> http://www.amazon.com/Zefal-Locking-...N%3DB001NOECEC
> 
> αναλογα τη τσεπη σου


Ωραία τα Zefal αλλά διάβασα ότι ξεκλειδώνουν πανεύκολα με 1 μαγνήτη  :Thinking: 



> lemon, 11.30.2009
> These are already obsolete!! Twisting is one way to defeat them, but its much easier to just use a magnet. No twisting, they open as if they are in the unlocked position! Try it for yourself!! Don't waste your money!!





> Reviewer: Sergei (New York, NY)
> 
> the only reason I still have wheels is that the idiots on a street keep on trying to open the locked lever instead of simply unscrewing it. Yes, people, it can be simply unscrewed, and that is that. Magnet works, of course, as it always did. And of course, pliers on the opposite end lug work just fine. What a great idea, and how badly executed ..

----------


## treli@ris

Πωωω φοβερο, μεγεια και καλες βολτες  :Thumb Dup:

----------


## ardi21

Με γειες!

Τα φρενα θελουν στρωσιμο το λιγοτερο 50 χλμ για να δειξουν τα δοντια τους

Αρχικα φρεναρε απαλα και σταδιακα πιο δυνατα :Wink:

----------


## wi fi thief

πολυ ωραιο! με γειες και καλοταξιδο φιλαρακι!  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Με γεια! Καλοτάξιδο. Όμορφο  :Wink:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> το φριντευ χθες πολυ χαβαλε (αν και δεν ειχε σταση)
> Ημουν στο τελος (κυριολεκτικα) και ειδα παρα πολλους αθλητες/γνωστους με ποδηλατα 8000!! και καναμε συνεχεια καλαμπουρια με το περιπολικο! Το αστειο ειναι οτι οταν εφευγα πηγε ενας γερακος να με "σπρωξει" και μου φωναζε εγω ειμαι γερος και αντεχω και εσυ δεν (?????) ενω αλλοι φωναζαν σε γνωστο (στο ποδηλατικο χωρο) να κανει πεταλι γιατι τους καθυστερει (απλως γελαγαμε)



 Είσουν?! Πάλι δεν σε είδα ήταν ωραία πάντως...  Ήταν φοβερά όπως πάντα αν εξαιρέσεις μια ηλ***α οδηγό που μας καθηστέρησε με τον τσαμπουκά της... κάτι πήρε το αυτί μου για την επόμενη Παρασκευή ... αν όντως πάμε εκεί θα είναι φοβερά...

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 17 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Leros... φοβερο το ποδηλατάκι μεγειές και καλές βόλτες... 



Ερώτηση: Πάω αύριο με έναν φίλο μου να πάρουμε και πάλι ποδήλατο καθώς του έκλεψαν ολοκαίνουργιο έχει κανείς καμια ιδέα κανένα μέχρι 300 _ 320

----------


## leros2004

Μόλις επέστρεψα απο ψιλό μεγάλη βόλτα (30kmh Π. Φάληρο - Γλυφάδα και πίσω ) με άλλα 2 ποδήλατα παρέα. Με 1 λέξη ομορφιά !!!!! & η επιστροφή με βροχή όλα τα λεφτά !!!!

Τα φρένα ήδη βελτιώθηκαν πάρα πολύ... 




> Ερώτηση: Πάω αύριο με έναν φίλο μου να πάρουμε και πάλι ποδήλατο καθώς του έκλεψαν ολοκαίνουργιο έχει κανείς καμια ιδέα κανένα μέχρι 300 _ 320


Μάλλον για ideal πας σε αυτά τα $

----------


## ardi21

> Μάλλον για ideal πας σε αυτά τα $


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Έχετε κανένα κατα νου....

----------


## wi fi thief

> Έχετε κανένα κατα νου....


σε αυτη την τιμη, οι επιλογες της ideal ειναι 2, το freeder (26" mtb) και το nergetic (28" trekking) ελπιζω να αρεσει το χρωμα του 2010 στο φιλο σου, δυσκολο μεν αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις, γουστα ειναι αυτα... :Razz: 

σιγουρα σε καποιο καταστημα θα βρεις και παλαιοτερα μοντελα (strobe ή crossmo) ή προσφορες εγω στον γειτονα, ειδα ενα axion full suspension που πριν καποια χρονια ητανε πολυ δημοφιλες, με 160 ευρω  :Cool:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> σε αυτη την τιμη, οι επιλογες της ideal ειναι 2, το freeder (26" mtb) και το nergetic (28" trekking) ελπιζω να αρεσει το χρωμα του 2010 στο φιλο σου, δυσκολο μεν αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις, γουστα ειναι αυτα...
> 
> σιγουρα σε καποιο καταστημα θα βρεις και παλαιοτερα μοντελα (strobe ή crossmo) ή προσφορες εγω στον γειτονα, ειδα ενα axion full suspension που πριν καποια χρονια ητανε πολυ δημοφιλες, με 160 ευρω


   Ok φίλε μου ευχαριστώ για τις προτασεις θα το κοιτάξω...

----------


## wi fi thief

> Ok φίλε μου ευχαριστώ για τις προτασεις θα το κοιτάξω...


οσον αφορα το «προτασεις» δεν ειναι δικη μου προταση τα ideal (δεν τα παω πολυ αν και οπως λενε τα παιδια που ξερουνε, ειναι αξιολογα  :Cool: ) απλα σου λεω οτι αυτες ειναι οι επιλογες σου απο αυτη την εταιρια σε αυτα τα λεφτα.  :Smile: 
εγω με αυτα τα λεφτα θα επαιρνα cross, μου αρεσει πολυ ο σκελετος και το χρωμα.
ή θα επαιρνα το be one (αν μπορουσα να παραγγειλω απ' εξω και δεν πληρωνα πολλα μεταφορικα)  :Cool: 

τα ideal εδω στα τρικαλα πρεπει να τα βαζεις σημαδι για να αναγνωριζεις το δικο σου, σε ενα παρκινγκ με 20 ποδηλατα τα 15 ειναι ideal και τα αλλα 5 orient  :Razz: 
 κυκλοφορουν κατα εκατονταδες και μαλιστα αφου στα τελευταια μοντελα της δεν δινει καν επιλογη χρωματος, μου θυμιζει στρατιωτικη ομοιομορφια, σαν τις καναδεζες που ειχαμε στο στρατο και ητανε ολες ιδιες  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

αυριο εδω
http://peristeropetalies.eu/site/ind...06-12-15-53-59

αλλα επειδη θα ειμαστε παρεα θα λοξοδρομησουμε για κεντρο. Οποιος πιστος ας ελθει (σε οποιοδηποτε κομματι της διαδρομης) :Wink:

----------


## mitsopanis

wi fi thief είσαι στους ποδηλάτες τρικάλων?

----------


## wi fi thief

> wi fi thief είσαι στους ποδηλάτες τρικάλων?


οχι  :Embarassed: 

αλλα το ποδηλατο ειναι το κυριο μεσο μετακινησης μου (και παρα πολλων συμπολιτων μου) ειναι στον τροπο ζωης μου ειναι καθημερινοτητα μου απο 4 χρονων και θα ειναι μεχρι τα γεραματα (οπως και παρα πολλων συμπολιτων μου)
ειναι «ρουτινα»  :Wink: 

οποιος εχει ερθει στην πολη μου (ή σε καρδιτσα-λαρισα-βολο), καταλαβαινει τι εννοω  :Cool: 

συλλογος ποδηλατου στα 3καλα μου φαινεται σαν συλλογος επιβατων τρολευ στην αθηνα  :Razz:

----------


## qwertyuiop

Το χρησιμοποιώ κάθε μέρα , επειδή ζω σε μέρος που έχει δρόμους μπόλικους και αρκετά πεζοδρόμια, ακόμα και κάποιους ποδηλατόδρομους. Η αμαρτία μου είναι πως όποτε πάω σε μέρος με οικοδομικά υλικά ή χώμα τρώω σαβούρες κι ας έχω mountain bike.  :Razz:

----------


## Ayahuasca

Να ερθω με το μηχανακι;  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Πο ρε ανηφόρα χθες στο Freeday dεν υπύρχε όμως ήταν φοβερά.

----------


## George978

35Κμ σημερα αβασανιστα , ανεβαινουμε

----------


## Anarki

> σε αυτη την τιμη, οι επιλογες της ideal ειναι 2, το freeder (26" mtb) και το nergetic (28" trekking) ελπιζω να αρεσει το χρωμα του 2010 στο φιλο σου, δυσκολο μεν αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις, γουστα ειναι αυτα...


Έχω το nergetic, ντάξει καλό είναι για τα λεφτά του. Το μόνο που με χαλάει λίγο είναι τα φρένα του, δε δείχνουν να πιάνουν και πολύ καλά. Δεν ξέρω αν φταίνε τα τακάκια ή κάτι άλλο...

----------


## vamvakoolas

> 35Κμ σημερα αβασανιστα , ανεβαινουμε


αντε και μπρεβετας http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brevet_%28cycling%29

σημερα 150χλμ στο λιωπηρι παρεα με 30

----------


## wi fi thief

> Έχω το nergetic, ντάξει καλό είναι για τα λεφτά του. Το μόνο που με χαλάει λίγο είναι τα φρένα του, δε δείχνουν να πιάνουν και πολύ καλά. Δεν ξέρω αν φταίνε τα τακάκια ή κάτι άλλο...


αυτο ειναι σοβαρο θεμα και πρεπει να το κοιταξεις, ισως θελουνε αλλαγη τα τακακια (αν εχουν «ξεραθει» απο αχρησια ή φθαρει απο πολυχρησια ή δεν ειναι στη θεση που πρεπει) ισως θελει ρυθμιση η ντιζα... :Thinking: 
μην το αφηνεις ετσι, η ασφαλεια ειναι πανω απ' ολα, αν δεν εχεις εμπιστοσυνη στα φρενα σου μην το καβαλας καθολου μεχρι να τα φτιαξεις 

το μοντελο 2010 εχεις ή κανα παλιοτερο σε αλλο χρωμα;  :Embarassed: 

(καιρο ειχα να σε «δω» anarki  :Smile: )




> Η αμαρτία μου είναι πως όποτε πάω σε μέρος με οικοδομικά υλικά ή χώμα τρώω σαβούρες κι ας έχω mountain bike.


στις στροφες, προσεχουμε πως φρεναρουμε (αποφευγουμε το αποτομο μπροστινο φρενο) ειδικα σε σκληρες επιφανειες με αμμο (οπως πχ η πολυ σκονισμενη ασφαλτος)
ειδικα η χοντρη αμμος που υπαρχει μπροστα απο οικοδομες (χρονιο ελληνικο προβλημα: οποιος χτιζει μια οικοδομη βαζει τα υλικα οπου τον βολευει αδιαφοροντας για την ασφαλεια και την αισθητικη μας) και η πολλη σκονη-πετραδακια που μαζευεται σε καποια απατητα σημεια διασταυρωσεων, ειναι σαν να εχουνε χυθει λαδια, τα mountain ειναι σχεδιασμενα για καλο κρατημα σε λασπη ή μαλακο χωμα χωραφιων κλπ, στις περιπτωσεις που αναφερομαστε δεν προσφερουν πολλα παραπανω απο τα αλλα διτροχα
εγω, παρ' οτι οδηγουσα πολυ επικινδυνα οταν ημουνα πιτσιρικας (σουζες, σφηνες, σλαλομ, αλματακια, ακροβατικα, μαγκιες και επιδειξη, κυκλοφορια στο κεντρο με κινηση χωρις τον παραμικρο σεβασμο σε φαναρια-μονοδρομους ΚΟΚ κλπ  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed: ) δεν θυμαμαι πολλες τουμπες, (μια θυμαμαι οπου εσπασα το χερι οταν ημουνα στο δημοτικο, αλλα μυαλο δεν εβαλα  :Razz: ) αλλα αυτο δεν συμβαινει επειδη ημουνα καλος οδηγος αλλα μαλλον επειδη ημουνα τυχερος  :Razz:

----------


## Anarki

> αυτο ειναι σοβαρο θεμα και πρεπει να το κοιταξεις, ισως θελουνε αλλαγη τα τακακια (αν εχουν «ξεραθει» απο αχρησια ή φθαρει απο πολυχρησια ή δεν ειναι στη θεση που πρεπει) ισως θελει ρυθμιση η ντιζα...
> μην το αφηνεις ετσι, η ασφαλεια ειναι πανω απ' ολα, αν δεν εχεις εμπιστοσυνη στα φρενα σου μην το καβαλας καθολου μεχρι να τα φτιαξεις 
> 
> το μοντελο 2010 εχεις ή κανα παλιοτερο σε αλλο χρωμα; 
> 
> (καιρο ειχα να σε «δω» anarki )


Το ενδεχόμενο να έχουν ξεραθεί από αχρησία μου φαίνεται το πιο πιθανό, αυτή την αίσθηση μου δίνουν τουλάχιστον. Το έχω περίπου 1 μήνα (λογικά 2010 μοντέλο θα είναι, άσπρο), αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο καιρό έμεινε στην αποθήκη. Επίσης, χαλαρώνουν από μόνα τους τα φρένα μετά από μερικές μέρες χρήσης και μου τη δίνει να χρειάζεται να τα πατάω δυνατά και να έχουν αυτή την ελαστικότητα τα χερούλια. Eννοώ ότι δε σταματάνε τελείως σε σαφές σημείο της διαδρομής τους, αλλά αν πιέσεις λίγο πιο δυνατά υποχωρούν όλο και περισσότερο. 

Υποτίθεται ότι τα ρύθμισαν στο μαγαζί από το οποίο τα πήρα, αλλά μάλλον θα πάω σε κανένα άλλο να τα κοιτάξουν. Είναι top priority, μην ανησυχείς  :Razz:  Τους έχω εμπιστοσύνη ακόμα, χτες χρειάστηκε να φρενάρω πολύ απότομα και δε με πρόδωσαν. Ένας κύριος που είχε stop το θεώρησε λογικό να μου πάρει την προτεραιότητα και παραλίγο να πέσω πάνω του (βραδάκι ήταν αλλά έχω φώτα μπρος-πίσω και ανακλαστήρες μπρος-πίσω-πετάλια-ρόδες). Μετά μου έκανε και σήμα "πέρνα" με το χέρι, λες και μου παραχωρεί προτεραιότητα. Τι καλός.

(Ναι είχα πολύ καιρό να γράψω στο adslgr, κυρίως λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου  :Embarassed: )

----------


## wi fi thief

αν χαλαρωνουνε απο μονα τους, ισως ειναι θεμα ντιζας (ισως δεν την εχουνε σφιξει οπως πρεπει και αφηνει «τζογο» μετα απο πολλες χρησεις)

εγω οταν εχω καιρο να χρησιμοποιησω καποιο ποδηλατο, στην αρχη καθε διαδρομης φρεναρω αρκετες φορες για να «καθαρισει» το στεφανι και τα τακακια απο τυχον βρωμιες 
βεβαια για μενα τα φρενα δεν ειναι τοσο σημαντικα οσο για σας, αφου στην πολη μου εχει ελαχιστες κατηφορες και δεν τρεχω (πια), μπορω ανετα να χρησιμοποιησω ποδηλατο μονο με μπροστινο φρενο 

τα παλιοτερα τακακια (στα παλια φρενα με πεταλο) ητανε συνηθως χοντρα, με πολυ καουτσουκ και ξεραινοτανε ευκολα απο την αχρησια και τις καιρικες συνθηκες.
τα καινουρια με v-brakes ειναι μερα με νυχτα σε αυτον τον τομεα αλλα μετα απο πολυ καιρο αχρηστιας καλο θα ειναι να το εχουμε υπ' οψιν...

εμενα τα δικα μου (σε ενα berretta φθηνο) τριζουνε πολυ αλλα τους εχω εμπιστοσυνη, στο ποδηλατο της μανας μου (που το χρησιμοποιω πιο συχνα απ ολα οσα εχω επειδη εχει μαλακη σελα και καλαθακι και μου δινει την αισθηση οταν το καβαλαω οτι οδηγαω μηχανη chopper... :Razz: ) που ειναι ακομα πιο πολυ της πλακας εχει καλυτερα φρενα (αυτη την αισθηση μου δινουνε)  :Cool: 

........Auto merged post: wi fi thief πρόσθεσε 34 λεπτά και 53 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

ενα ωραιο trailer απο το φετινο TdF αφιερωμενο σε ολους τους εραστες του ποδηλατου

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRksR1jdt3c

 :Smile:

----------


## Tsour_ee

> Έχω το nergetic, ντάξει καλό είναι για τα λεφτά του. Το μόνο που με χαλάει λίγο είναι τα φρένα του, δε δείχνουν να πιάνουν και πολύ καλά. Δεν ξέρω αν φταίνε τα τακάκια ή κάτι άλλο...


Και εγώ έχω πάρει το nergetic μοντέλο 2010,πολύ όμορφο κατ'εμέ στο άσπρο-μαύρο,χωρίς να έχω μεγάλη εμπειρία από μοντέλα και τεχνικά,θεωρώ ότι είναι πολύ καλό για τα λεφτά του και για κάποιον όπως εγώ που είχα μια δεκαετία να ασχοληθώ με το άθλημα είναι καλή επιλογή.Για τα φρένα προσωπικά δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα και είναι φοβερά σε αποτελεσματικότητα,πήγαινε να στο κοιτάξουν,επίσης θέλουν καμμιά 200χλμ μέχρι να στρώσουν,εμένα μου φαίνονται πολύ αποτελεσματικότερα τώρα σε σχέση με τα πρώτα χλμ.

----------


## Anarki

> Και εγώ έχω πάρει το nergetic μοντέλο 2010,πολύ όμορφο κατ'εμέ στο άσπρο-μαύρο,χωρίς να έχω μεγάλη εμπειρία από μοντέλα και τεχνικά,θεωρώ ότι είναι πολύ καλό για τα λεφτά του και για κάποιον όπως εγώ που είχα μια δεκαετία να ασχοληθώ με το άθλημα είναι καλή επιλογή.Για τα φρένα προσωπικά δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα και είναι φοβερά σε αποτελεσματικότητα,πήγαινε να στο κοιτάξουν,επίσης θέλουν καμμιά 200χλμ μέχρι να στρώσουν,εμένα μου φαίνονται πολύ αποτελεσματικότερα τώρα σε σχέση με τα πρώτα χλμ.


Αχά, ενδιαφέρον. Δεν έχω κάνει ακόμα πάνω από 200 χιλιόμετρα λογικά, για μετακινήσεις μέσα στην πόλη το έχω. Ευχαριστώ  :Wink:

----------


## FEFOS93

Μιας που τελειωσε και το σχολειο.
Σαν δωρο ( θα εχω 200-250 ευρουλακια σε κανα μηνα ) και σκεφτομουνα να παρω ποδηλατο.
Να πω πως δεν εχω κανει ποτε ξανα ποδηλατο ( ναι οσοι το βρησκεται αστειο μπορειτε να γελασετε )
Λοιπον ειμαι 1.70 και βαρος 110-120 κιλα ( το ξερω το τρωω ολο μου το φαγητο)
Μηπως μπορειτε να μου προτεινετε ενα ποδηλατο, ξεχασα να πω πως μενω ηρακλειο κρητης.
Εδω υπαρχουν μαγαζια που πουλανε ποδηλατα οπως πχ( jumbo,carefour κτλ) αλλα δεν τα εμπιστευομαι αν και ειχα πριν απο ενα αρκετο διαστημα οτι το carefour πουλαει ποδηλατα cheroci ( σαν την μαρκα αυτοκινητων jeep).

Εαν μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε θα το εκτιμουσα πολυ.
Και κατι αλλο το ποδηλατο το θελω για να κανω την βολτα μου.
Αν και παρολο που αναφερα αυτα τα μαγαζια δεν θα εκανα ποτε αγορα απο εκει.

----------


## vamvakoolas

καλωςηλθες στο χωρο. Πριν σου πω μοντελο κατι αλλο:
Πρεπει να παρεις και κρανος κανα φωτακι και λουκετο...
Επισης μιας και το Ηρακλειο ειναι η πρωτευουσα της λακουβας οι πιο πολλοι εχουν ποδηλατο με αναρτηση, τυχαιο?
Για τα κιλα σου θες ενα ποδηλατο με καλο σκελετο (στα γραφω εκ πειρας). Μια καλη προταση ειναι αυτο
http://www.idealbikeshop.gr/eshop/pr...atid=17&pId=15
(ολα τα ποδηλαταδικα εχουν ιντεαλ) και αν βρεις μοντελο παλιοτερης χρονιας θα σου βγει πιο φθηνο, μη τα σνομπαρεις....Γενικα κοιτα ποδηλατο με αλουμινενιο σκελετο (για χαμηλο βαρος) και το βασικοτερο να το καβαλησεις να δεις αν σου αρεσει και μπορεις να το ελεγξεις...

καλη τυχη

----------


## Ntalton

Στους δρομους της Πατρας ειμαι και εγω ενας απο τους ποδηλατες (αν οχι και πολλους....).
Εγω για παραδειγμα μενω στα ψιλο-προαστεια και για να παω δουλεια, βολτα κλπ(που λογικα παει κεντρο) χρησημοποιω ποδηλατο.Και για διαδρομες στο βουνο επισης, πιο σπανια βεβαια, διοτι θελει λιγο παραπανω χρονο, τον οποιο δεν διαθετω σε αφθονια .Μαλιστα, μπορω να χαρακτηρησω τον εαυτο μου ως Σουμαχερ, δεν με σταματαει τιποτα (καλα ντε, σχεδον τιποτα!).

----------


## FEFOS93

Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια, οσο για τις λακουβες αλλο τιποτα.
Εχω δει μερικα ποδηλαταδικα εδω στο Ηρακλειο αλλα δεν μου τραβανε το ματι διοτι ειναι σαν τσαντιρια.
Και κατι αλλο γινεται να το παραγγειλω και να το μου στειλουν με μεταφορικη?
Και κατι που ξεχασα να πω ειναι αν γινεται το ποδηλατο να ειναι και για δρομο αλλα και για χωμα.

----------


## ardi21

> Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια, οσο για τις λακουβες αλλο τιποτα.
> Εχω δει μερικα ποδηλαταδικα εδω στο Ηρακλειο αλλα δεν μου τραβανε το ματι διοτι ειναι σαν τσαντιρια.
> Και κατι αλλο γινεται να το παραγγειλω και να το μου στειλουν με μεταφορικη?
> Και κατι που ξεχασα να πω ειναι αν γινεται το ποδηλατο να ειναι και για δρομο αλλα και για χωμα.


Σε αυτα τα χρηματα που θες οι επιλογες σου ειναι πολυ λιγες. Βασικα μονο Ideal γι'αξιοπρεπες ποδηλατο. 

Μετα πας απο super market που θα δωσεις τσαμπα χρηματα.

Αυτο που σου προτεινε ο vamvakoolas ειναι μια χαρα. Κανει και για δρομο και για ελαφρυ χωματακι.

Και ναι γινεται να στο στειλουν με μεταφορικη. Απλα θα χρεωθεις κανα 15αρι σιγουρα.

Καλες βολτες :Wink:

----------


## vamvakoolas

θα κατεβει κανεις καμαρια μου τη παρασκευη ???

----------


## leros2004

> θα κατεβει κανεις καμαρια μου τη παρασκευη ???


Αν καταφέρω το cube μου να με φέρει θα έρθω  :Razz: 

Ερώτηση: Υπάρχει ελαττωματική σαμπρέλα ?
Εχτές έπαθα το πρώτο φούιτ (καλά το λέω ?  :Razz: ), άλλαξα σαμπρέλα και είπα να μπαλώσω τη παλιά για ρεζέρβα. Σήμερα το πρωί τη τσέκαρα και ήταν ξεφούσκωτη ... Σκέφτομαι δεν έκανα σωστά το μπάλωμα. Φουσκώνω για να δω που χάνει και άνοιξε καινούργια τρύπα  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  Εννοείται εχτές δεν υπήρχε ,

----------


## wi fi thief

το πιθανοτερο ειναι την πρωτη φορα που εφτιαξες τη φολα (αυτος ειναι ο βλαχικος ορος, επομενως ο σωστος  :Razz: ) να υπηρχε η δευτερη τρυπα και να μην την ειχες δει
και την επομενη που ξεφουσκωσε, την ειδες  :Wink:

----------


## leros2004

> το πιθανοτερο ειναι την πρωτη φορα που εφτιαξες τη φολα (αυτος ειναι ο βλαχικος ορος, επομενως ο σωστος ) να υπηρχε η δευτερη τρυπα και να μην την ειχες δει
> και την επομενη που ξεφουσκωσε, την ειδες


Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση, με την καινούργια τρύπα ούτε καν φούσκωνε σήμερα είναι μεγάλη διατομή, εχτές την φούσκωσα κανονικά ....
Επιπλέον το τσεκάρισμα το κάνω σε λεκάνη με νερό (Old school λέμε  :Razz: )

----------


## wi fi thief

> Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση, με την καινούργια τρύπα ούτε καν φούσκωνε σήμερα είναι μεγάλη διατομή, εχτές την φούσκωσα κανονικά ....
> Επιπλέον το τσεκάρισμα το κάνω σε λεκάνη με νερό (Old school λέμε )


το νερο δεν ειναι old school (ετσι γινεται παντα) τωρα για το ποσο παλια ειναι η λεκανη σου (σε ξυλινη σκαφη το εκανες; ) δεν ξερω  :Razz: 

αν μιλαμε για μεγαλη ζημια, τοτε μαλλον επεσες σε ελλατωματικη σαμπρελα (ή σε σαμποταρισε το pet σου  :Razz: )

----------


## leros2004

Η τρύπα είναι ίδια με αυτή που μπάλωσα: Φωτό η καινούργια τρύπα  που έγινε εχτές βράδυ  :Whistle: 
Πολύ κακό για 3€  :Razz: 

Ερώτηση καινούργια:
Ποιό απο τα 3 θα διαλέγατε για δροσερό νερό ?
1) Camelbak Chill Tour thermos bottle 610ml

2) Camelbak Podium Chill bottle thermos bottle 610ml

3) Elite Icberg 2H thermos bottle 650ml

----------


## ardi21

Δεν αξιζει το μπαλωμα οταν μια καινουργια εχει 3-4 ευρω... Και μονο την βολτα που θα σου χαλασει σε περιπτωση που το μπαλωμα δεν αντεξει φτανει...

Οσο για το νερο κοιτα και αυτο
http://www.cyclist.gr/product.php?codenum=POL090301001 (εχει με 750ml).

Εχω διαβασει πολυ καλα σχολια και ειναι και απο εδω (εκτος και αν θες να παρεις και αλλα πραγματα απο εξω). Επισης ειναι τσεκαρισμενο 100% οτι ειναι απολυτα ασφαλες για την υγεια.

Για Παρασκευη ψηνομαι (οπως καθε παρασκευη..... :Whistle: ) ελπιζοντας οτι θα ειμαι καλα. Αυτη την στιγμη εχω 38 πυρετο :Sad:

----------


## leros2004

> Δεν αξιζει το μπαλωμα οταν μια καινουργια εχει 3-4 ευρω... Και μονο την βολτα που θα σου χαλασει σε περιπτωση που το μπαλωμα δεν αντεξει φτανει...
> 
> Οσο για το νερο κοιτα και αυτο
> http://www.cyclist.gr/product.php?codenum=POL090301001 (εχει με 750ml).
> 
> Εχω διαβασει πολυ καλα σχολια και ειναι και απο εδω (εκτος και αν θες να παρεις και αλλα πραγματα απο εξω). Επισης ειναι τσεκαρισμενο 100% οτι ειναι απολυτα ασφαλες για την υγεια.
> 
> Για Παρασκευη ψηνομαι (οπως καθε παρασκευη.....) ελπιζοντας οτι θα ειμαι καλα. Αυτη την στιγμη εχω 38 πυρετο


Περαστικά  :One thumb up: 
Ναι το polar το είχα ξεχάσει τελείως....... Ότι θα παραγγείλω απέξω θα παραγγείλω  :Wink:  άλλα αν είναι καλύτερο θα πάρω αυτό  :Wink:  
Για σαμπρέλα εννοείται καινούργια αλλά με παραξένεψε  ότι τρύπησε μόνη της (απλά φουσκωμένη στο μπαλκόνι ήταν) στο ξεκάρφωτο..... Και τη 1ή φορά που έσκασε ξαφνικά πίτα κάτω το λάστιχο χωρίς να κάνω ποδήλατο... Και η τρύπα ίδια  :Thinking:  
Δεν θυμάμαι να μου έχει τύχει κάτι αντίστοιχο όσα χρόνια έκανα ποδήλατο παλιότερα γιαυτό το έγραψα ....

Για freeday δύσκολα να έρθω, ακόμα περιμένω το μπροστά φως (καταραμένη Κίνα  :Razz: )

----------


## vamvakoolas

οποιοι ειναι να ερθουν σιγουρα αυριο να ποσταρουν

Χρηστο περαστικα :One thumb up: 

leros2004 αν ερθει το ποδηλατο φερτο να το "στρωσεις" και να κανουμε και τη βολτα, φωτα σαμπρελα  κοκ μη σε νοιαζουν... :Razz: 

Επειδη και εγω εχω συχνα θεμα με σαμπρελες (εμενα δεν εχει σκασει αλλα σε φιλους) αν και εχω απειρα αυτοκολλητακια ταινειες κοκ προτιμω να αλλαζω σαμπρελα και αν εχω χρονο και ορεξη φτιαχνω τη παλια. Φανταζεστε τον εαυτο σας να παλευει με στη νυχτα να βρει τρυπες, να φτιαξει σωστο μπαλομα κοκ??
Σαμπρελες εχει το πρακτικερ με το κιλο και συνοικιακα ποδηλαταδικα απο 2 ως 5 ευρα max :Smile:

----------


## ardi21

Οσον αφορα τις σαμπρελες εγω εχω παρει μια τετοια για να την δοκιμασω η οποια εχει υγρο και υποτιθεται οτι σου κλεινει την τρυπα αμεσα. Στο καταστημα μου ειπαν οτι μπορεις να συνεχισεις για πολλα χιλιομετρα. Ενας μαλιστα την ειχε πανω 2 μηνες αφου ειχε τρυπησει.

Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις?

Ελπιζω να μην χρειαστει να δω αν κανει καλη δουλεια! :Razz:

----------


## George978

150 χλμ με τα schwalbe, ουδεν προβλημα φθορες μηδεν. Μονο που μαλακωσαν μου φαινεται και εχουν κρατημα πολυ καλο αλλα ζοριζομαι στο σταματα ξεκινα

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Οσον αφορα τις σαμπρελες εγω εχω παρει μια τετοια για να την δοκιμασω η οποια εχει υγρο και υποτιθεται οτι σου κλεινει την τρυπα αμεσα. Στο καταστημα μου ειπαν οτι μπορεις να συνεχισεις για πολλα χιλιομετρα. Ενας μαλιστα την ειχε πανω 2 μηνες αφου ειχε τρυπησει.
> 
> Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις?
> 
> Ελπιζω να μην χρειαστει να δω αν κανει καλη δουλεια!


2€ μια απλή KENDA + 2€ οι λάμες για αλλαγή και μέσα σε 5 λεπτά έχεις αλλάξει την σαμπρέλα με μια καινούρια.

----------


## ardi21

> 2€ μια απλή KENDA + 2€ οι λάμες για αλλαγή και μέσα σε 5 λεπτά έχεις αλλάξει την σαμπρέλα με μια καινούρια.


Παντα απλες παιρνω αλλα πηρα και αυτη για δοκιμη.

Ειναι μεγαλο πραγμα εκει που κατεβαινεις μονοπατι να μην σου σκασει το λαστιχο και να συνεχισεις κανονικα.

Χαλαλι τα 8 ευρω αν δουλευει...

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Παντα απλες παιρνω αλλα πηρα και αυτη για δοκιμη.
> 
> Ειναι μεγαλο πραγμα εκει που κατεβαινεις μονοπατι να μην σου σκασει το λαστιχο και να συνεχισεις κανονικα.
> 
> Χαλαλι τα 8 ευρω αν δουλευει...


Δεν είμαι και πολύ αισιόδοξος. Εδώ στην μηχανή βάζεις fast και δεν σε πηγαίνει ούτε για 20 μέτρα. Ίδωμεν.

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Δεν είμαι και πολύ αισιόδοξος. Εδώ στην μηχανή βάζεις fast και δεν σε πηγαίνει ούτε για 20 μέτρα. Ίδωμεν.


συμφωνω και εγω σπανια εχω ακουσει καλα λογια αλλα γιάυτο που θες δηλαδη ειμαι μονοπατι μου σκαει και να επιστρεψω σε ενα σημειο σε ακτινα 1-2 χλμ δε θα εχεις θεμα...

πιο πολυ πιστευω ειναι θεμα ελαστικου, αν βλεπεις οτι αρχιζει τρυπηματα ή εχει ρωγμες....παμε για αλλα :Razz: 

_οι λάμες_ στη ποδηλασια λεγονται "μανταλακια" και επιστημονικα εξωλκεις...

ασχετο πηγα και πηρα απο jumbo ενα σετακι αλενακια (απο 2mm ως 15mm αν θυμαμαι) στο εξωφρενικο ποσο των 1.90 ευρα, μετα πηρα και για το ΜΤΒ  :One thumb up:  τα δοκιμασα και ειναι τελειο

Ας μην αναφερω ποσο το ειδα σε αγγελιες και σε "μαγαζια"

----------


## wi fi thief

> 150 χλμ με τα schwalbe, ουδεν προβλημα φθορες μηδεν. Μονο που μαλακωσαν μου φαινεται και εχουν κρατημα πολυ καλο αλλα ζοριζομαι στο σταματα ξεκινα


τα schwalbe εχουνε πολλη καλη φημη, θα μου εκανε εντυπωση το αντιθετο (παιζει βεβαια ρολο και η χρηση αλλα εσυ τζορτζ εισαι σε καλη ασφαλτο πιο πολυ να θυμαμαι καλα)

κι εγω σε αστικους δρομους/πλακοστρωτα (και μονο) κυκλοφορω, οποτε τα φθηνα μου slick kenda 26Χ1.95 (8 ευρω εκαστο, 12 με σαμπρελα και τοποθετηση) με ευχαριστουν με το παραπανω και δεν εχουνε φθαρει καθολου (ουτε καλα καλα οι τριχες τους δεν εχουνε φαγωθει...) ειναι βεβαια σκληρο λαστιχο πραγμα καλο στην αντοχη και την ταχυτητα αλλα οχι στην προσφυση  :Wink: 

λεω να παρω και ενα σετ 26Χ1.75 (επισης slick αλλα πιο μαλακο) ψαχνοντας πιο ανετη πεδηση με καλυτερο κρατημα, θα το εκανα ηδη αλλα ψαχνω να το συνδιασω και με ζαντες για να αλλαζω ευκολοτερα οποτε θελω  :Cool: 

οσο για το νερο, να επιλεγετε διαδρομες με περιπτερα, καφενεδακια και ταβερνες  :Razz:

----------


## leros2004

Τα λάστιχα και σε μένα schwalbe είναι όπως και η ελαττωματική σαμπρέλα ...... Αυτή που έβαλα είναι maxis και μέχρι στιγμής δεν σκάει μόνη της  :Razz: 




> leros2004 αν ερθει το ποδηλατο φερτο να το "στρωσεις" και να κανουμε και τη βολτα, φωτα σαμπρελα κοκ μη σε νοιαζουν...


Thanksss θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω ....




> ασχετο πηγα και πηρα απο jumbo ενα σετακι αλενακια (απο 2mm ως 15mm αν θυμαμαι) στο εξωφρενικο ποσο των 1.90 ευρα, μετα πηρα και για το ΜΤΒ  τα δοκιμασα και ειναι τελειο


Αν λες το πολυ εργαλείο που έχει και μαύρη θηκούλα το έχω και εγώ.... είναι super.
Απο jumbo αξίζουν επίσης τα (πίσω) φωτάκι 2€ νομίζω, τρόμπα ποδιού (5€), γαντάκια  3€ (μόνο Large) και έχει 1 set μπαλώματα 1 €...

----------


## ardi21

> Απο jumbo αξίζουν επίσης τα (πίσω) φωτάκι 2€ νομίζω, γαντάκια  3€ (μόνο Large)


Προσωπικα δεν θα επαιρνα αυτα τα δυο απο jumbo.

Τα φωτακια ειναι για την ασφαλεια σου και με 2 ευρω που εχω δει καποια δεν σε βλεπει ουτε γερακι στο 1 μετρο.

Τα γαντια ειναι και θεμα υγειας και των 3 ευρω αμφιβαλλω αν θα σε προστατεψουν και κρατησουν. Βεβαια αν δεν κοπανιεσαι σε χωματινες διαδρομες μπορει να σε καλυψουν. Με 15 ευρω παιρνεις επωνυμα και πολυ καλα παντως

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Τα γαντια ειναι και θεμα υγειας και των 3 ευρω αμφιβαλλω αν θα σε προστατεψουν και κρατησουν. Βεβαια αν δεν κοπανιεσαι σε χωματινες διαδρομες μπορει να σε καλυψουν. Με 15 ευρω παιρνεις επωνυμα και πολυ καλα παντως


Με 11€ είχα πάρει κάτι pro και μ' έχουν βγάλει ασπροπρόσωπο. Απίστευτη ποιότητα.

----------


## wi fi thief

BTW βρηκα τον στελιο βασκο τις προαλλες και τον ρωτησα για το ποδηλατο.

ο σκελετος ητανε full carbon απο εργοστασιο της taiwan που κατασκευαζει τους περισσοτερους σκελετους για τις μεγαλες εταιριες (και του βαλανε τα γραμματα και τον βαψανε στην αθηνα) και ολα τα αλλα -φυσικα- campagnolo (μου ειπε και μοντελο, δεν θυμαμαι)
προτεινει trek/specialized για δρομο και scott/cannondale για τα υπολοιπα
του ειπα οτι το ποδηλατο μου ειναι της πλακας και μου λεει: δεν εχει σημασια, φερτο εδω να σου φτιαξω το υψος της σελλας (σημαντικοτερο, μου ειπε, ακομα και απο το βαρος του σκελετου) και το τιμονι  :Wink: 



Off Topic


		ardi, εγω του ελεγα για τα ποδηλατα και αυτος μου ελεγε για τον μπαρλο  :Respekt:

----------


## ardi21

> του ειπα οτι το ποδηλατο μου ειναι της πλακας και μου λεει: δεν εχει σημασια, φερτο εδω να σου φτιαξω το υψος της σελλας (σημαντικοτερο, μου ειπε, ακομα και απο το βαρος του σκελετου) και το τιμονι 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		ardi, εγω του ελεγα για τα ποδηλατα και αυτος μου ελεγε για τον μπαρλο


Απ'οτι ξερω το υψος της σελας πρεπει να τετοιο ετσι ωστε οταν καθεσαι να πατας με τις μυτες στο εδαφος η αλλιως το ποδι σου να ειναι εντελως τεντωμενο στο σημειο οπου το πεταλι στην κυκλικη του κινηση βρισκεται στο κατωτερο σημειο.



Off Topic


 :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Απ'οτι ξερω το υψος της σελας πρεπει να τετοιο ετσι ωστε οταν καθεσαι να πατας με τις μυτες στο εδαφος η αλλιως το ποδι σου να ειναι εντελως τεντωμενο στο σημειο οπου το πεταλι στην κυκλικη του κινηση βρισκεται στο κατωτερο σημειο.
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic


Όχι ακριβώς. Φέρνεις το πετάλι στην κατώτερη θέση έτσι ώστε ο βραχίονας να είναι κάθετος με το έδαφος. Μετά πατάς με την φτέρνα το πετάλι και κοιτάς αν είναι τεντωμένο το πόδι.

Μετά ακολουθεί ρύθμιση εμπρός ή πίσω και κλίσης της σέλας  :Wall:

----------


## wi fi thief

Θα του το παω καποια μερα και θα σας πω τι εκανε, ισως δεν ισχυει για ολους ο ιδιος κανονας  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Η πράξη έχει δείξει ότι το ρυθμίζεις βάσει βασικών κανόνων κι από εκεί και πέρα ότι σ' ενοχλεί το βελτιώνεις με τον καιρό.

----------


## wi fi thief

δεν το εψαξα, δεν ξερω, αλλα λογικα σκεφτομενος νομιζω οτι οι κανονες θα πρεπει να εχουνε να κανουνε με τη γενικη γεωμετρια του ποδηλατου καθως και για ποιο σκοπο το ρυθμιζεις (ταχυτητα; ανεση; αποστασεις; σπριντς; )

λογικο δεν ειναι;  :Thinking:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Σαφώς και έχει να κάνει με την γεωμετρία του ποδηλάτου, την σέλα κλπ κλπ. Γι αυτό δεν μπορεί το ύψος να είναι το ίδιο.

----------


## vamvakoolas

leros2004 ελα γιατι θα ειναι απο τα μερη σου (μιση διαδρομη) και θα ειναι και προτελευταια μετα γιοκ

Πηρα οχι το πολυεργαλειο αλλα μια θηκουλα μαυρη που εχει μεσα πολλα κλειδια αλλεν...Επισης μου εχουν πει για τσαντακι σελας αλλα δε βρηκα γμτ (jumbo avenue)...

Παιδια για τη σελα και το υψος ειναι σα τη γνωμη ο καθενας εχει και μια...Εγω οποτε παω βολτα με κουρσα ΠΑΝΤΑ μου λενε παλαιμαχοι για τη σελα (αν και καθε φορα τη διορθωνω τη θεση) τι να πεις. Γενικα ισχυει αυτο με το να ακουμπας με τις μυτες στο εδαφος..(εξαρταται απο ειδος ποδηλατου και τη γεωμετρια)

----------


## leros2004

Μόλις γύρισα από χαλαρή βόλτα (30kmh)  Μαρίνες Φλοίσβου κτλ , Γλυφάδα και πίσω, όλα καλά και με φουσκωμένο πίσω λάστιχο  :Razz: . 
Για το φωτάκι του Jumbo δεν συμφωνώ είναι πολύ καλό για τα $ του. Σήμερα το είδα και στη πράξη για αρκετή ώρα στο cube που έχει το φιλαράκι ....
Στο jumbo αλίμου και στου Πειραιά είχε αρκετά τσαντάκια πάντως... Έχει 2 μοντέλα , για τη σέλα και για το σκελετό. Αυτό της σέλας είναι ψιλομάπα πολύ low quality ,αυτό του σκελετού τρώγεται αλλά πανάκριβο 2€  :Razz: 
Για freeday θα προσπαθήσω αλλά δύσκολη μέρα η Παρασκευή, πολλές βραδινές υποχρεώσεις   :Wink:

----------


## firefox

και γω μέσα για βόλτα όταν και οποτε. χτες πήγα freeday για πρώτη φορα. γέλιο είχε μαζευτήκαμε καμια 600-700 ποδήλατα και πήγαμε καβούρι!!

----------


## DOU

Τωρα τελευταια εχουν γινει πολυ μοδα τα φωτακια,ολοι μα ολοι φωτακια μπροστα και πισω στο ποδηλατο να αναβοσβηνουν.Ενταξει ρε παιδια σας βλεπουνε πως κανετε ετσι. :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Τωρα τελευταια εχουν γινει πολυ μοδα τα φωτακια,ολοι μα ολοι φωτακια μπροστα και πισω στο ποδηλατο να αναβοσβηνουν.Ενταξει ρε παιδια σας βλεπουνε πως κανετε ετσι.


Τα φώτα στο ποδήλατο είναι απαραίτητα. Τα ανακλαστικά δεν επαρκούν. Να φανταστείς εγώ στο δικό μου έχω δυο (μπροστά) πάνω που αναβοσβήνουν με διαφορετική συχνότητα.

----------


## ardi21

Δεν ειναι μοδα ρε συ, ειναι καθαρα θεμα ασφαλειας...

Την νυχτα και ειδικα σε δρομους με χαμηλο φωτισμο δεν σε βλεπουν ουτε για ζητω.

Θα ανεβαινες σε μηχανακι που δεν εχει φωτα? Ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο πραγμα :Wink:

----------


## DOU

Ενταξει υπερβολικοι ειστε ρε σεις,να εχεις ενα μπροστα και ενα πισω φτανουν,αλλα οχι τωρα να εχεις 3-4 φωτακια οπως κανουν καποιοι να αναβοσβηνουν σαν χριστουγεννιατικο δεντρο. :Razz:  Αυτο φτανει τα ορια της καγκουριας.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ενταξει υπερβολικοι ειστε ρε σεις,να εχεις ενα μπροστα και ενα πισω φτανουν,αλλα οχι τωρα να εχεις 3-4 φωτακια οπως κανουν καποιοι να αναβοσβηνουν σαν χριστουγεννιατικο δεντρο. Αυτο φτανει τα ορια της καγκουριας.


Δεν έχω δει κάποιον που να έχει 3-4. Τα φώτα στο ποδήλατο είναι πιο πολύ για να σε βλέπουν και όχι για να βλέπεις (στην πόλη).

Ένα πολύ καλό παράδειγμα σου έδωσε ο ardi.

----------


## ardi21

Οντως, ουτε εγω εχω δει ποτε κανεναν με 3-4 :Thinking: 

Το αντιθετο βλεπω συχνα. Να μην εχουν καθολου η να εχουν το ενα απο τα δυο (συνηθως πισω μονο)... :Thumb down: 

Παντως με 3-4 θα 'ναι "ωραιο" θεαμα, ειδικα αν ειναι κοντα στα Χριστουγεννα :Razz: 

Που κυκλοφορεις να ερθω να γελασω λιγο?? :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

επειδη ο φιλος μας επεινε το καφε του και ειδε ενα χριστουγεννιατικο δεντρο ειπε να το γραψει γιατι κατα τη γνωμη του ειναι ντεμοντε!

Ας ερθει μια βολτα μαζι μου (αν κανει ποδηλατο) ειτε Αθηνα ειτε αν ανεβω εγω πανω και μετα θα θελει να βαλει φωτακια απο χριστουγεννιατικο δεντρο....(αν ξαναβγει βεβαια μετα απο τη "βολτα")


Υ.Γ : Ο αθλητης Antonoglou θεσσαλονικιος 
http://www.greekathlon.com/Antonoglou_Equipment.html
ξερεις με ποσα φωτακια κυκλοφορει? :Respekt:

----------


## ardi21

Ενταξει ρε ο DOU δεν το πε με κακια, ειναι καλο παιδι και Αεκτζης :Razz: 

Απλα θα το ειδε σε εναν και θα του φανηκε περιεργο :Smile: 

ΥΓ. Θελω να σε παω μια κοντρα με καμια κουρσα καμια μερα :Razz:  Ειμαι ψιλοπεριεργος να καβαλησω... :Whistle:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> ΥΓ. Θελω να σε παω μια κοντρα με καμια κουρσα καμια μερα Ειμαι ψιλοπεριεργος να καβαλησω...


Πάρε ένα τέτοιο και πήγαινε.  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

ρεσυ τωρα που ετοιμασα το 1ο γιατι δε μου το ελεγες?
anyway οποτε εισαι ετοιμος πες βεβαια πριν
1)θα σου κανω ιδιαιτερο spd πεταλια
2)Να μαθεις μανετες

κατι τετοιο σου κανει?
απλως εμενα εχει πιο πολλα ανθρακονηματα και βαρος 9kgr :Worthy: 
http://img17.imageshack.us/i/83705066ke0.jpg/

----------


## ardi21

Οτι να ναι ρε απλα δεν εχω ανεβει ποτε.

Καλα τα spd πεταλια τα βλεπω και αλλαζω χρωμα. Πολλοι τα χρησιμοποιουν και σε MTB...

Μονοπατι και "δεμενος" (οσο και ευκολα να λυνεσαι)? :Scared:

----------


## vamvakoolas

κατα τη γνωμη μου σε ΜΤΒ ποτε δε θα εβαζα spd μονο πλατφορμα γιατι  ειναι αρκετα επικυνδυνο (εκτος αν εισαι του μονοπατιου=παρκο Τριτση)
Για κουρσα δε τιθεται θεμα απλως διαλεγεις εταιρια (shimano/look/Time)
Δεν ισχυει το οτι ναναι εγω θα σου προτεινα πρωτα σε ατσαλινο (παλιοτερης τεχνολογιας) να δεις τι παιζει και μετα στα μεγαθυρια...

----------


## ardi21

Δεν θα αγορασω κιολας :Razz: 

Απλα αν κατσει θελω να ανεβω σε μια κουρσα να δω πως ειναι...

----------


## wi fi thief

> Δεν θα αγορασω κιολας
> 
> Απλα αν κατσει θελω να ανεβω σε μια κουρσα να δω πως ειναι...


αμα ειναι να αγορασεις, μην τσιγκουνευτεις:

http://www.eddymerckx.be/EMX-5 (6000 € μονο, shimano + campagnolo)

http://www.colnago.com/bikes/2010/cf-7 (15.000 € μονο, φυσικα μονο campagnolo, 100 κομματια παραγωγη)

ευκαιριες...!  :Razz: 

vamvakoοlas ωραιο το αγωνιστικο σου φιλε!  :One thumb up:

----------


## ardi21

Κατι ασχετο...

Διαβαζω καποια νηματα που λενε ποσα χλμ πιανουν (70-80 κτλ) στις καταβασεις στις κουρσες και οτι φοβουνται κτλ.

Δεν θελω να το παιξω εξυπνος/μαγκας κτλ (σιγουρα ειναι δυσκολο) και ουτε εχω ανεβει σε κουρσα οπως ειπα πριν.

Αλλα ρε παληκαρια εχετε δοκιμασει να κατεβετε μονοπατι στο βουνο με κοτρονες, χαλικι που κανει την προσφυση ενα καλο αστειο και στην μεση ενα χαντακι σκαμμενο απο εντουραδες βλεποντας το δεντρο να ερχεται κατευθειαν αναμεσα στα ματια σου και τα κλαδια δεξια και αριστερα να σε εχουν κανει σαν τον Ιησου πανω στον σταυρο? Ας ειναι και με 20 χλμ...

Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα αναθεωρησουν αν το κανουν. Οσοι το εχουν κανει ηδη τοτε δεν νομιζω να λενε για *φοβο* στις κουρσες :Razz: 

Αυτο θελω να τους πω αλλα δεν τους το λεω για να μην νευριασουν οποτε το λεω εδω :Laughing:

----------


## vamvakoolas

αν και βγαινει και σε αγωνες πλεον το εχω για βολτες/προπονηση...(ποδηλατο 9kgr για καβατζα ειναι προκληση :Whistle: )

Επειδη εχω κατεβει και με τα 2 ειδη ποδηλατου και εχω τραυματα απο ποδηλασια που απευχομαι σε ολους σας (ηδη αναρωνω απο ραγισμενο δακτυλο):
Με ΜΤΒ οποτε εγω παω μονοπατια "αγοραζω οικοπεδα" (ιδιως αν μιλαμε για γρηγορο ρυθμο/ταχυτητα) αλλα δε φοβαμαι ισα ισα γουσταρω (εξαιρειται Υμμητος/Ευβοια γιατι εχεις να κανεις με γκρεμους).

Με κουρσα οταν εχεις να κανεις με νταλικες λεωφορεια ιχ κοκ αποτι καταλαβαινουμε αυξανονται οι εξωγενεις παραγοντες περα απο τη φυση οποτε ναι μεν εσυ και το ποδηλατο δε παραβιαζετε τιποτα και υπαρχει ασφαλεια..... αλλα οι υπολοιποι?Επιπλεον μιλαμε για διαφορετικες ταξεις μεγεθους (ταχυτητα/προσφηση/φρενα κοκ)

----------


## ardi21

vamvakoolaaaaa (και Mouse Potato)!! Tο τελευταιο freeday της Παρασκευης γυρναει ΟΛΗ την Αθηνα...100χλμ!!

Θα πατε? Ψηνομαι τρελα, να δουμε αν θα τα καταφερω εστω και τωρα... Θα λιωσω με το MTB :Laughing: 

ΥΓ. Καλα τωρα που ειπες για οικοπεδα. Την μερα που ειχα παει Αλσος ο δευτερος φιλος κοπανησε πανω σε δεντρο καρφωτα! Κριμα να μην το δω... Του ειπα την αλλη φορα θα 'μαι πισω εγω (πρεπει να παρω και καμερα :Razz: )

----------


## Mouse Potato

Αυτό το tour d' atene δεν το χάνω!  :Very Happy:

----------


## leros2004

Σήμερα παρέλαβα το μπροστά φως , κατά 99% θα έρθω και freeday (αφού είναι και το τελευταίο).
Οι adslgrαδες κρατάτε μαντήλι για να ξεχωρίζετε ?  :Razz: 

Εντυπώσεις και φωτο από το φωτάκι το βράδυ που θα κάνω test ride.....

----------


## wi fi thief

> Σήμερα παρέλαβα το μπροστά φως , κατά 99% θα έρθω και freeday (αφού είναι και το τελευταίο).
> Οι adslgrαδες κρατάτε μαντήλι για να ξεχωρίζετε ?


οχι, εχουνε καλαθακι στο τιμονι και εχουνε βαλει μεσα το netbook  :Razz:

----------


## treli@ris

Αναβαθμισα το 15ετιας ποδηλατο μου αυτες τις μερες  :Thumbs up: 

Αλλαξα πισω τροχο, λαστιχα και σαμπρελες μπρος - πισω, πεταλια, σελα, ρουλεμαν και αγορασα καινουριο κοντερ. Το μονο που λειπει ειναι αγορα αναρτησης.

----------


## wi fi thief

ωραιος!  :One thumb up:

----------


## leros2004

Το φωτάκι απλά σκοτώνει .... Τη Νύχτα μέρα κάνει  :Worthy:  (Φωτό απο αύριο )

Για Παρασκευή αν πάνε όλα καλά θα είμαστε 3 cube στη παρέα του Freeday !!

----------


## joeyGR

Καλησπερα. Κανενας Β.Ελλαδιτης απο Κιλκις να κανονισουμε καμια τσαρκα στα βουνα; :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## vamvakoolas

μια που ειναι παρασκευη να γραψουν ποιοι θα πανε ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ στο φρυντευ να οργανωθουμε....Επισης οσοι δεν εχουν το κινητο μου πμ
(μαλλον θα ερθω)

----------


## ardi21

Εγω κατα 90% ειμαι μεσα. Αφηνω ενα 10% μηπως αργησω πολυ απο το μπανιο αυριο και ειμαι κομματια και επειδη μπηκε  ενας φιλος νοσοκομειο και δεν ξερω τι παιζει... 

Λογικα θα ερθω με τα παιδια που θα συναντηθουν Ιερα Οδο & Θηβων στην προσυγκεντρωση για τα Δυτικα. Αν παει κανεις αλλος στην συγκεκριμενη ας το πει!

Κωστη θα σε παρω τηλ.

----------


## arial

Ωραια ομαδα εχετε κανει.. θα περασει και απο την περιοχη μου  :Smile:

----------


## leros2004

Επειδή είναι σχεδόν αδύνατον να είμαι θησειο στις 10 θα ήθελα αν ξέρει κάποιος ορισμένες διευκρινήσεις..

Αν διάβασα σωστά το πανηγύρι ξεκινάει 10 απο Θησείο προς ΒΠ, μετά κατηφορίζει προς τα Νότια (πρώτα Πειραιά και μετά παραλία ?).. Αν είμαι σωστός ιχνηλάτης  :Razz:  τι ώρα πάνω κάτω μπορώ να σας πετύχω πχ Πειραιά ή Φάληρο κτλ κτλ...?

----------


## ardi21

> Επειδή είναι σχεδόν αδύνατον να είμαι θησειο στις 10 θα ήθελα αν ξέρει κάποιος ορισμένες διευκρινήσεις..
> 
> Αν διάβασα σωστά το πανηγύρι ξεκινάει 10 απο Θησείο προς ΒΠ, μετά κατηφορίζει προς τα Νότια (πρώτα Πειραιά και μετά παραλία ?).. Αν είμαι σωστός ιχνηλάτης  τι ώρα πάνω κάτω μπορώ να σας πετύχω πχ Πειραιά ή Φάληρο κτλ κτλ...?


H διαδρομη ειναι αυτη αυτη. Πρωτα παει παραλια και μετα Φαληρο - Πειραια. Πατα τα βελακια να δεις πως θα παμε

Οι στασεις πανω κατω (στην ωρα) ειναι αυτες:
ΚΗΦΗΣΙΑ : 01:00
ΓΛΥΦΑΔΑ : 04:00
ΠΑΣΑΛΙΜΑΝΙ :05:30

Οποτε υπολογισε...

----------


## arial

Δεν θα περασετε και απο Νοτια Προαστια? Αγιο Δημητριο?

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Δεν θα περασετε και απο Νοτια Προαστια? Αγιο Δημητριο?


θα περασει, Ηλιουπολεως και Κυπριων Ηρωων (κατα τις 3 το πρωι το κοβω)
@arial
παρε το ποδηλατακι σου ξεκινα και οταν φτασεις σπιτι σου καντην (αυτο θα κανουν αρκετοι αλλωστε)


Παιδια δεν ειναι αναγκη να αγχωνομαστε απλως οταν φτασουν οι πρωτοι Θησειο να παρουν ενα τηλ/σμσ 

Τρομπα εχει κανεις?

----------


## arial

21:00 Σταθμος Αγ.Δημητριου

5 λεπτα μακρυα ειναι απο εμενα. Αλλα κατα τις 3 το πρωι?

----------


## ardi21

> @arial
> παρε το ποδηλατακι σου ξεκινα και οταν φτασεις σπιτι σου καντην (αυτο θα κανουν αρκετοι αλλωστε)
> 
> 
> Παιδια δεν ειναι αναγκη να αγχωνομαστε απλως οταν φτασουν οι πρωτοι Θησειο να παρουν ενα τηλ/σμσ 
> 
> Τρομπα εχει κανεις?


Το "προβλημα" με μενα ειναι οτι οταν φτασει σπιτι μου θα εχει σχεδον τελειωσει η βολτα. Θα λιωσω μου φαινεται :Razz: 

Εχω εγω τρομπα :Wink:

----------


## vamvakoolas

τοτε οταν στο κατεβασμα (στα μισα της διαδρομης) ξανακατεβει κεντρο (σχεδον διπλα απο Συνταγμα) καν'την....

Αν δε προλαβω να παω αυριο (κλεινει και νωρις) θα εχω καποιον απο κοντα αναγκαστηκα! Στο τελευταιο φριντευ εδωσα σε καποιον τη τρομπα για να φουσκωσει και... :Whistle:  
(τα παιδια του φριντευ μου τονισαν να μη ξαναασχοληθω με κανενα γιατι το γραφουν και οι κανονες)

----------


## ardi21

> τοτε οταν στο κατεβασμα (στα μισα της διαδρομης) ξανακατεβει κεντρο (σχεδον διπλα απο Συνταγμα) καν'την....
> 
> Αν δε προλαβω να παω αυριο (κλεινει και νωρις) θα εχω καποιον απο κοντα αναγκαστηκα! Στο τελευταιο φριντευ εδωσα σε καποιον τη τρομπα για να φουσκωσει και... 
> (τα παιδια του φριντευ μου τονισαν να μη ξαναασχοληθω με κανενα γιατι το γραφουν και οι κανονες)


Ναι μωρε ενταξει θα δουμε πως θα παει. Εσυ θα την πας μεχρι τελους η θα την κανεις?

----------


## leros2004

Thanks ardi21 για το χάρτη  :Worthy: 
Δάφνη κατά τις 2 να υποθέσω (το πιθανότερο σημείο να σας πετύχουμε) ? 

Πρόσφατα μπήκα στο Τραμ με το ποδήλατο .... με ηλεκτρικό και μετρό τι γίνεται ? Απαγορεύεται ακόμα?
Το ρωτάω γιατί αν μπορούμε να μπούμε στο τραίνο θα προλάβω το 10 η ώρα του Θησείου ...

----------


## ardi21

Σε Ηλεκτρικο μπαινεις κανονικα πλεον ολες τις ωρες. Σε Μετρο απαγορευεται. Μονο με σπαστο μπαινεις

----------


## vamvakoolas

Τρενο χωρις προβλημα, μετρο μονο σπαστο. Θυμιζω οτι δε λειτουργει μετατις 00.10 ο ηλεκτρικος πλεον...

Θα κανω καμια 50αρια χλμ απο Κεντρο πισω παλι κεντρο (απλως θα ανΕβω τα Β.Π που ειναι και το hardcore κομματι)

----------


## Mouse Potato

Ενδιαφέρομαι να πάρω ένα ζευγάρι από αυτά ή από αυτά (ή όποια άλλα slick ή ημιslick λάστιχα). Να κοιτάξω Ελλάδα ή με συμφέρει να τα τσιμπήσω απ' έξω; Θα βρω ποικιλία σε Schwalbe εδώ;

----------


## vamvakoolas

λαστιχα αποσους ξερω για ΜΤΒ/fitness οπως και εγω αγοραζουμε απεξω...τα πρωτα που λες ειναι πιο πολυ φλατ δηλαδη για δρομους/λεωφορους τα δευτερα και για βασικα μονοπατια/δασικο δρομο στρωτο...



Φρυντευ κανεις??

----------


## ardi21

Eγω κατα 99% θα ερθω!

Θα σε παρω τηλ :Wink:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Με μια πρόχειρη ματιά είδα πως εδώ είναι αρκετά ακριβότερα. Μάλλον θα κοιτάξω από έξω.

Όσον αφορά το freeday εγώ (παρ' ότι ήμουν σίγουρος) δεν θα καταφέρω να έρθω λόγω πολύ πρωινού ξυπνήματος το Σάββατο. 

 :Smile:

----------


## George978

> Ενδιαφέρομαι να πάρω ένα ζευγάρι από αυτά ή από αυτά (ή όποια άλλα slick ή ημιslick λάστιχα). Να κοιτάξω Ελλάδα ή με συμφέρει να τα τσιμπήσω απ' έξω; Θα βρω ποικιλία σε Schwalbe εδώ;


παρε απο γερμανια γερμανικα λαστιχα , εγω πηρα τα μαραθον 20 ευρω το ενα αν θυμαμαι καλα ενω εδω μου λεγανε 37 το ενα. συννενοησου με κανεναν αλλο να κανετε καμμια ομαδικη να μοιραστειτε το κοστος μεταφορικων (12 ευρω απο ΒΙΚΕ24 ερχονται σε μια βδομαδα)

----------


## Mouse Potato

> παρε απο γερμανια γερμανικα λαστιχα , εγω πηρα τα μαραθον 20 ευρω το ενα αν θυμαμαι καλα ενω εδω μου λεγανε 37 το ενα. συννενοησου με κανεναν αλλο να κανετε καμμια ομαδικη να μοιραστειτε το κοστος μεταφορικων (12 ευρω απο ΒΙΚΕ24 ερχονται σε μια βδομαδα)


Ευχαριστώ. Μάλλον θα πάω σε *αυτά* ή *αυτά*. Με ταχυδρομείο έρχονται;

ΥΓ: Ο δεύτερος αριθμός στα λάστιχα πχ. 26-*1.35* είναι το πάχος;

----------


## George978

με τα ελτα, στη ξανθη εφτασαν μεσα 7 μερες . το δευτερο ειναι το παχος

----------


## tasanas

Παιδιά το πέτυχα το τσούρμο και ζήλεψα πολύ γιατί ήμουν με αυτοκίνητο. Σας πέτυχα την Παρασκευή κάτω από τις τρεις γέφυρες. (Δεν ήμουν ο γελοίος με το τζιπ που έβγαινε αριστερά και σας έγραφε κανονικότατα) Την επόμενη θα πάρω το αρχαίο μου ρημάδι και θα έρθω, και αν μείνει θα προστρέξω στη βοήθεια σας

----------


## leros2004

Ούτε εγώ κατάφερα να πάω στο 4φταίω freeday για φέτος.... 
Σήμερα αξιώθηκα και τοποθέτησα τα τελευταία αφιχθέντα αξεσουάρ (Λουκέτο, παγουροθήκη, παγούρι, και antilock μπλοκάζ)
*Abus Bordo Granit-Xplus* 
  *Ολόσωμη* 
*Polar Bottle 750ml*
 
*MagicShine*

----------


## Mouse Potato

Καλοφόρετα  :Razz: 

Επειδή το δικό μου δεν έχει τρύπα για stand αυτό το "διπλό" που βάζεις στην πίσω ρόδα από που το πήρες, πως λέγεται και πόσο περίπου κοστίζει;

----------


## leros2004

Δώρο απο τον ποδηλατά ήταν (βασικά του το ζήτησα ο ίδιος  :Laughing: ) βολεύει στο λάδωμα-καθάρισμα της αλυσίδας  :Wink: 

Νομίζω το έχει 15€ πάντως ......

Μπορείς να βάλεις και πλαϊνό stand κάτι τέτοιο: http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...gc=0;orderby=2

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Δώρο απο τον ποδηλατά ήταν (βασικά του το ζήτησα ο ίδιος )
> 
> Νομίζω το έχει 15€ πάντως ......
> 
> Μπορείς να βάλεις και πλαϊνό stand κάτι τέτοιο: http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...gc=0;orderby=2


Μπα δεν μπορώ να προσθέσω stand. Άσε που δεν μ' αρέσει κιόλας. Χρειάζομαι κάτι τέτοιο για την πίσω ρόδα. Σε όσους ποδηλατάδες κι αν έχω ρωτήσει μου λένε πως τα έχουν για την έκθεση και δεν τα πουλάνε.

Θα συμφωνήσω για το λάδωμα. Πριν 2 βδομάδες την καθάρισα/λάδωσα και επιστράτευσα 2 άτομα για να με βοηθήσουν.  :Razz:

----------


## leros2004

> Μπα δεν μπορώ να προσθέσω stand. Άσε που δεν μ' αρέσει κιόλας. Χρειάζομαι κάτι τέτοιο για την πίσω ρόδα. Σε όσους ποδηλατάδες κι αν έχω ρωτήσει μου λένε πως τα έχουν για την έκθεση και δεν τα πουλάνε.


Τρίτη θα περάσω από τον ποδηλατά για ρύθμιση των φρένων, θα ρωτήσω και αν όντως πουλάει το συγκεκριμένο stand.....

Αυτό:
http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...gc=0;orderby=2 μήπως σου κάνει ?

Άσχετο: Ψάχνω να βρω φτηνό κλειδί με δυναμόμετρο (αν το λεω καλά....) απο ebay πλευρά, μήπως έχει βρει κανείς ?

----------


## Mouse Potato

Ναι κάνει. Όταν και αν το θυμηθείς ρώτα τον τουλάχιστον να το ψάξω από εδώ πρώτα αλλιώς το παίρνω απ' έξω (+ κάτι λάστιχα που θέλω).

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## leros2004

> Ναι κάνει. Όταν και αν το θυμηθείς ρώτα τον τουλάχιστον να το ψάξω από εδώ πρώτα αλλιώς το παίρνω απ' έξω (+ κάτι λάστιχα που θέλω).
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Λοιπόν σήμερα πέρασα απο το ποδηλατάδικο, ρώτησα και για το stand, μπορείς να αγοράσεις  αν θέλεις...
Τα υπόλοιπα στα στέλνω με Pm άμα θέλεις ...

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Λοιπόν σήμερα πέρασα απο το ποδηλατάδικο, ρώτησα και για το stand, μπορείς να αγοράσεις  αν θέλεις...
> Τα υπόλοιπα στα στέλνω με Pm άμα θέλεις ...


Σ' ευχαριστώ. Στείλε μου pm για πληροφορίες.  :Smile:

----------


## aleex

επειδή τελευταία άρχισα να κάνω ποδήλατο *πάλι*, κ επειδή παλιότερα είχε γίνει η αλυσίδα μπετόν αρμέ με κάποια πολύ ακριβά λιπαντικά, τελευταία χρησιμοποιώ wd40 για την αλυσίδα, τις αρθρώσεις της πίσω κ μπροστινής αλλαγής, επίσης για τις αρθρώσεις των παλιών xt vbrakes που έχω κ στα συρματόσχοινα.

Τώρα κάνοντας ένα γρήγορο googling για το wd40, κουφάθηκα από τα αρνητικά σχόλια που διαβάζω που αν τα πιστέψω όλα, θα πρέπει σε λίγο το ποδηλατό μου να διαλυθεί  :Laughing: 

Για τις χρήσεις που λέω παραπάνω τι να χρησιμοποιήσω εναλλακτικά, κάτι όχι πολύ ακριβό?

Γενικά *διαβάζω για το wd40 ότι μπορεί να βλάπτει οτιδήποτε πλαστικό*. Είναι αλήθεια όμως?

@vamvakoolas: για το αντισκουριακό που μου ανέφερες στο άλλο νήμα (που κλείδωσα για να απαντήσουν κ άλλοι στο παρών) κ το wd40 βασικά αντισκουριακό είναι. Εσύ χρησιμοποιείς κάποιο άλλο κ ποιό? Για παλουκόσελο έχω εδώ κ κάτι χρόνια ένα σωληνάριο γράσσο shimano που μάλλον θα με είχαν γδάρει τότε.


Σχετικα με λάστιχα που λέτε κάποιοι παραπάνω:
πήρα πρόσφατα continental mountain kings 2.2 απ το γκατσούλη στην αγία παρασκευή 30 ευρώ το ένα που ήταν πιο φτηνά από στο amazon (50 ευρώ αν θυμάμαι) κ οπουδήποτε αλλού κοίταξα (45 ευρώ τα πιο φτηνά που είδα). ή είχε κάνει λάθος ή δεν ξέρω ...

........Auto merged post: aleex πρόσθεσε 15 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> κατα τη γνωμη μου σε ΜΤΒ ποτε δε θα εβαζα spd μονο πλατφορμα γιατι  ειναι αρκετα επικυνδυνο (εκτος αν εισαι του μονοπατιου=παρκο Τριτση)
> Για κουρσα δε τιθεται θεμα απλως διαλεγεις εταιρια (shimano/look/Time)
> Δεν ισχυει το οτι ναναι εγω θα σου προτεινα πρωτα σε ατσαλινο (παλιοτερης τεχνολογιας) να δεις τι παιζει και μετα στα μεγαθυρια...



mtb έχω με spd κ πάω σε πολύ πετρώδεις χωματόδρομους. απλά έχω ξεβιδώσει τις βίδες που τα ρυθμίζουν στο τελευταίο σκαλί για είναι μαλακά, τα καθαρίζω/λαδώνω πάλι με το περιβόητο wd40 κ άμα τρίζει κάποιο παπούτσι πάνω στο πετάλι πασαλίβω το παπούτσι γύρω από το σκαράκι με βαζελίνη. Θέλουν λίγο δούλεμα γενικά για να μαλακώσουν. Shimano έχω, το μοντέλο δεν το ξέρω πιά κ μάλλον επειδή όλο βάζω κάτω το δεξί πόδι, το δεξί πετάλι είναι πολύ πιο μαλακό από το αριστερό. Ακόμα δεν έπεσα κάτω από αυτά τα πετάλια.

Παλιότερα πάντως με πλατφόρμες που τις είχα δέτες, είχα πέσει επανηλημένα. Όσοι έχουν δοκιμάσει clipless δεν ξαναπέρνουν πλατφόρμες. έχεις πολύ μεγαλύτερη δύναμη στο πετάλι.

----------


## nm96027

Εφόσον έχεις καιρό να χρησιμοποιήσεις την αλυσίδα, θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις ένα πινέλο, λίγη βενζίνη, να βάλεις το ποδήλατο κάπου που δεν φοβάσαι πως θα λερώσεις το πάτωμα και να αφήσεις το τσιγάρο στην άκρη (  :Cool:  ). Με το πινέλο να πλύνεις την αλυσίδα, ώστε να φύγει όλη βρώμα που έχει πιάσει και να φανούν οι αρθρώσεις της. Μετά να περάσεις κάποιο λιπαντικό (όπως το wd40) και είσαι οκ.

Aν βαριέσαι το πινέλο μπορείς να πάρεις αυτό από το ebay που είναι πολύ πρακτικό και πιο καθαρό:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BICYCLE-BIKE-C...s_CyclAcces_RL

----------


## aleex

> Ενταξει υπερβολικοι ειστε ρε σεις,να εχεις ενα μπροστα και ενα πισω φτανουν,αλλα οχι τωρα να εχεις 3-4 φωτακια οπως κανουν καποιοι να αναβοσβηνουν σαν χριστουγεννιατικο δεντρο. Αυτο φτανει τα ορια της καγκουριας.


πάω όπως λέω κ παραπάνω πετρώδη χωματόδρομο βράδυ με petzl φακό κεφαλής 4led που κάνει μόνο για τζόγκιγκ κ είναι χάλια. Προσανατολίζομαι σε φακούς fenix που παίρνουν ΑΑ μπαταρίες ένα στο τιμόνι μακρόστενο που θα στερεώσω με δέστρα ανάποδο ψάρι κ ένα στο κράνος

........Auto merged post: aleex πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Εφόσον έχεις καιρό να χρησιμοποιήσεις την αλυσίδα, θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις ένα πινέλο, λίγη βενζίνη, να βάλεις το ποδήλατο κάπου που δεν φοβάσαι πως θα λερώσεις το πάτωμα και να αφήσεις το τσιγάρο στην άκρη (  ). Με το πινέλο να πλύνεις την αλυσίδα, ώστε να φύγει όλη βρώμα που έχει πιάσει και να φανούν οι αρθρώσεις της. Μετά να περάσεις κάποιο λιπαντικό (όπως το wd40) και είσαι οκ.
> 
> Aν βαριέσαι το πινέλο μπορείς να πάρεις αυτό από το ebay που είναι πολύ πρακτικό και πιο καθαρό:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BICYCLE-BIKE-C...s_CyclAcces_RL



ώστε με βενζίνη γίνεται το καλύτερο καθάρισμα λοιπόν? μήπως πειράζει στο σαζμάν μόνο?

για το debate που υπάρχει εναντίον του wd40 έχει κανείς να πει τπτ?

----------


## nm96027

Για το wd40 δεν έχω ισχυρή άποψη. Εντάξει δεν λούζω το ποδήλατο, απλώς έχω παρατηρήσει πως όταν ψεκάζω αλυσίδα, σασμαν και λοιπά, αν πέσει λίγο στα λάστιχα, ξεθωριάζουν τα τυπωμένα γράμματα. Αδιάφορο.

----------


## aleex

> Για το wd40 δεν έχω ισχυρή άποψη. Εντάξει δεν λούζω το ποδήλατο, απλώς έχω παρατηρήσει πως όταν ψεκάζω αλυσίδα, σασμαν και λοιπά, αν πέσει λίγο στα λάστιχα, ξεθωριάζουν τα τυπωμένα γράμματα. Αδιάφορο.


αυτό ούτε εμένα με πειράζει

----------


## George978

νομιζω λιπαντικα οπως το wd40 δεν κανουν για αλυσιδα γιατι φθειρουν τους συνδεσμους και μαζευουν πετραδακια και επιταχυνουν τη φθορα της. Το συνιστωμενο ειναι σπρει σιλικονης οπως και στις μηχανες.

Λοιπον σημερα εκει που βολτερνα ξαφνικα βλεπω μεσα απο το σκελετο να βγαινουν μελισσες...ποτε προλαβανε και κανανε φωλια ρε λουστη μου ελεος...τωρα καθομαι και το ψεκαζω με baygon μεσα απο τις τρυπες να φυγουν...

----------


## ardi21

Για καθαρισμο/λιπανση αλυσιδας να παρεις ειδικο degresear και λιπαντικο αντιστοιχα. Το κοστος δεν ειναι μεγαλο και εισαι αρχηγος.

Το wd40 δεν κανει. Ειναι γι'αλλη χρηση. Τωρα το γεγονος οτι πολλοι το βαζουν σε αλυσιδα δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι σωστο :Smile:

----------


## vamvakoolas

Kατ'αρχην για τα πεταλια ειναι προσωπικο θεμα (τα γραφω επειδη ο αλλος εβαλε το ονομα μου): εχω δει ακομα και σε αγωνες κουρσες με πεταλια πλατφορμες οπως και ΜΤΒ με κλιπαρισμενα, κανενα δεν ειναι λαθος αλλα εχει να κανει με το τι στοχους εχεις (αναψυχη ή προπονηση) και αν σε βολευει

2)Για λιπαντικο εγω (και δυστηχως οχι μονο) βαζουμε καποιο αντισκουριακο π.χ
http://www.podilata.net/eshop.html?p...facturer_id=14

που επειδη αρκετοι δεν το εχετε δει καν ειναι σαν αραιομενο λαδι και βγαινει παντα σε σπρευ (δεν ειναι παχυρευστο)

Μαλιστα ομοια χρησιμοποιουνται και στα superbikes

----------


## aleex

> νομιζω λιπαντικα οπως το wd40 δεν κανουν για αλυσιδα γιατι φθειρουν τους συνδεσμους και μαζευουν πετραδακια και επιταχυνουν τη φθορα της. Το συνιστωμενο ειναι σπρει σιλικονης οπως και στις μηχανες.


όποτε πήρα ακριβά σπρέυ σιλικόνης ή τεφλόν, έγινε η αλυσίδα τσιμέντο. μιλάμε 3 μέρες δεν έκανα ποδήλατο κ αν πήγαινα να γυρίσω τα πετάλια προς τα πίσω δεν γύριζαν.

Αυτά τα σπρέυ δεν καθαρίζουν με τπτ κ τελικά η αλυσιδα αποκτά ένα επίστρωμα χώματος κ βρωμιάς κολλημένο πάνω στη σιλικόνη. είχα κάποτε μηχανή, δεν είναι το ίδιο, άλλο 100 άλογα κ άλλο 1/4 το αλόγου που να του πονάει κ το γόνατο  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

μήπως απλά κάποιο άλλο αντισκουριακό όπως αυτό που προτείνει ο vamvakoolas?

για πείτε κ κάποια καλά μαγαζιά να κοιτάξω ήτε online είτε φυσικά μαγαζιά στην αθήνα?

οnline ο skroutz βρίσκει μόνο wd40

----------


## ardi21

http://www.tsirikosbikes.gr/index.ph...n-cleaner.html

Και τελειωσες. Εχει λιπαντικο, καθαριστικο και μηχανισμο

Εγω χρησιμοποιω της pedros και ειμαι απολυτα ικανοποιημενος αλλα ειναι αρκετα πιο ακριβο το σετακι απο Ελλαδα (απο εξωτερικο δεν εχω ψαξει). Βεβαια εχει μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα καθαριστικου.

Εχε υποψιν σου οτι οσο και καλα να καθαρισει η αλυσιδα αν πας 2-3 φορες στο χωμα και το σκισεις θα σκληρυνει σιγουρα. Λογικο ειναι

ΥΓ. Μηπως θελει κανεις να παραγγειλει τιποτε απο chainreaction?

----------


## aleex

έλα ντε όμως που με το wd40 δεν σκληραίνει η αλυσίδα, ούτε μαζεύει χώματα κ είναι κ μια χαρά λαδωμένη ... κ γιατί να δώσω 14 ευρώ παρακαλώ? καλύτερα να παίρνω αλυσίδα πιό συχνά τότε. εντωμεταξύ το wd40 το χρησιμοποιώ κ στις ντίζες κ σε όλες τις βίδες για να μη κολλήσουν κ μου κλωτσήσουν οι βόλτες. 

Εγώ ρε παιδιά, θέλω κάτι που να το βάζω παντού, απλά το αραιό λάδι το βάζει κανείς πιο συχνά. 

Σχετικά με το wd40 κ τα αρνητικά σχόλια που έχω διαβάσει σε διάφορα ποδηλατικά κ μοτοσυκλετιστικά φόρουμ παρατήρησα τα εξής αξιοσημείωτα:

1. Τα αρνητικά σχόλια είναι όλα αόριστα / ατεκμηρίωτα κ εμφανώς με copy-paste διότι:
- *κανείς* που κατηγορεί το wd40 *δεν λέει* ότι *από προσωπική εμπειρία* κάτι, έστω αλυσίδα του χάλασε/κράτησε λιγότερο κ ότι ίδιου τύπου αλυσίδα του κράτησε περισσότερο με κάποια θαυματουργό τεφλόν / σιλικόνη
- *κανείς δεν παραπέμπει σε κάποια μελέτη* που να αποδεικνύει τους αόριστους ισχυρισμούς.
δλδ όλοι *μιλάνε αρνητικά χωρίς να έχουν προσωπικές αρνητικές εμπειρίες* με το προϊόν.
2. απλή κ αόριστη αναφορά σε κάποια συστατικά του wd40 δεν με πείθει γιατί η *ακριβής σύνθεση* του wd40 αποτελεί *trade secret* κ δεν είναι γνωστή
3. οι λίγοι που *λένε θετικά σχόλια, έχουν όμως προσωπικές εμπειρίες* κ λένε ότι ποτέ δεν τους έσπασε αλυσίδα ή χάλασε γρηγορότερα απ ότι χρησιμοποιώντας άλλο προϊόν.
4. Το μοναδικό ποδηλάτη που ξέρω χωρίς δίπλωμα auto/moto ηλικίας 40+ που πάει κ στο χωριό του στην Ήπειρο με το ποδήλατο χρησιμοποιεί wd40 με το οποίο μου είπε ότι πασαλείβει κ όλο το σκελετό. *Τόσες δεκαετίες κ εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες χλμ δεν θα του είχε χαλάσει κάτι*? γιατί στα φόρουμ διαβάζω ότι πειράζει κ σε όλα τα πλαστικά μέρη.
5. Διαβάζω στα φόρουμ ότι στεγνώνει γρήγορα κ δεν μένει ούτε λάδι ούτε τπτ σε λίγο όπου το βάλεις. Έβαλα σε λουκέτο που διασείρεται σε μεταλλικές τρύπες κ κόλλαγε πέρσυ αρχή χειμώνα σε σημείο που το βλέπει βροχή κ ήλιος κ το λουκέτο μετά από 5 μήνες κ άπειρες βροχές ακόμα γλύστραγε πάνω στις τρύπες της πόρτας
6. με τα σπρέϋ σιλικόνης / τεφλόν πάντα μου κόλλαγε το χώμα πάνω στην αλυσίδα, με το wd40 δεν κολλάει τπτ κ αυτό το καιρό όλες μου οι βόλτες αποτελούνται από 50% χωματόδρομο.
6. αρνητικές γνώμες lbs (local bike store) αποκλείονται όταν θέλουν να σου πουλήσουν τα μπουκαλάκια των 20 ευρώ που έχουν στα ράφια.

Συμπέρασμα???

Τελικά ρε παιδιά κάτι που να κάνει για όλα, όχι μόνο για αλυσίδα κ να μην είναι κ ακριβό. ο vamvakoolas παραπάνω έδωσε ένα λινκ σε προϊόν που νομίζω πρέπει να είναι ακριβώς σαν το wd40, απλά άλλη μάρκα. 

Κ το σπουδαιότερο που δεν λέει κανένας. να μη καταντήσουμε να μας κοστίζει το ποδήλατο πιο πολύ από το αυτοκίνητο γιατί κάπου χάνει κ το νόημά του σαν κάτι πιό απλό, οικολογικό κλπ.

----------


## vamvakoolas

σου εχουμε δωσει 2 διαφορετικες απαντησεις, το καθαριστικο αλυσιδας του ardi και αντισκουριακο, τωρα εσυ αποφασιζεις και στη τελικη αν δε τη παλευεις με τα λιπαντικα αλλαζε αλυσιδα (απο 10 ευρα)


Αλλοι δινουν για στερεοφωνικα αλλοι για αεροτομες αλλοι για τηλεκατευθηνομενα και αλλοι....για ποδηλατο. Εγω προσωπικα εχω δωσει πολλα λεφτα αλλα εχω κερδισει φιλους, καλη φυσικη κατασταση και βεβαια στιγμες χαλαρωσης και διασκεδασης. Κανεις δε θα σε κοροιδεψει αν εχεις ποδηλατο σουπερ μαρκετ απλως αν ασχολεισαι πιο εντατικα θα πρεπει να αγοραζεις πραγματα που να σε κανουν να μενεις πιο πολλες ωρες στο ποδηλατο και πιο ανετα


@ardi21 βρηκες καμια σελλα να πληρει τα στανταρντς που θελουμε? :Whistle:

----------


## ardi21

> @ardi21 βρηκες καμια σελλα να πληρει τα στανταρντς που θελουμε?


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=17465

Γι'αυτην λεω ρε συ... Τωρα δεν ξερω δεν την εχω δοκικασει αλλα η wtb ειναι πολυ καλη για σελες απ'οτι ειδα ,εχει παρει καλη βαθμολογια σε review, ειναι ελαφρια και φτηνη!

Θες και 'συ? Αν ειναι να το κανονισουμε γιατι μαλλον θα παρω κι'αλλα πραγματα :Whistle: 

@aleex Tοτε μεινε με το wd40 φιλε μου. Και οπως ειπε και ο vamvakoolas το ποδηλατο ειναι χομπυ και τα χομπυ τα πληρωνεις. Μου θυμιζεις γνωστους που λενε "εχεις δωσει τοσα λεφτα για ποδηλατο" (που σε σχεση με αλλους δεν εχω δωσει τπτ ακομα) και αυτοι εχουν δωσει τα 3πλασια π.χ για υπολογιστη (το εκανα και 'γω παλια :Razz: ). Αν το θες μονο για εργαλειο τοτε δεν δινεις δεκαρα τσακιστη. Επιλογες :Smile: 

ΥΓ. Ελα που δεν θα τον κοροιδεψει με ποδηλατο super market... Ξεχασες στο freeday στην πρωτη "ανηφορα"? "Παει η ομαδα praktiker"! :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## wi fi thief

Off Topic


		εκει στη freeday κοροιδευανε καποιον επειδη ειχε ποδηλατο απο το super market?  :Evil: 
αντι να τον ενθαρρυνουνε και να ειναι υποστηρικτικοι που αν και φθηνιαρης, αφησε το αυτοκινητο και ασχοληθηκε με το ποδηλατο; θα μπορουσανε να τον συμβουλευσουνε...
τωρα καταλαβα περι τινος προκειται, τρεντυ και επιδειξη μαλλον την εχουνε δει μερικοι εκει περα... :Thumb down: 

ααα ρε μεγαλε στελιο βασκο, που κυκλοφορεις καθημερινα και σχεδον αποκλειστικα με τον ματρακα, και που οταν σου ειπα οτι εχω κι εγω φθηνο ποδηλατο μου ειπες "δεν πειραζει, φερτο να το ρυθμισουμε" 



το (εστω φθηνο) ποδηλατο ειναι τροπος ζωης για μενα απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου, ειναι το κυριο μεσο μεταφορας μου, γεννηθηκα το 68 και απο το 72 μεχρι και σημερα εχω καβαλησει σε καθημερινη βαση και για ολους τους σκοπους που υπαρχουν, οοο,τι ποδηλατο δεν μπορειτε να φανταστειτε, αν ερχομουνα στο freeday και μου τη λεγανε ή με κοροιδευανε καποιοι χομπιστες που μια φορα το χρονο καβαλανε, για το ποδηλατο μου, θα πλακωνομουνα στο ξυλο μαγκες

αυτοι οι αθλιοι που κοροιδευανε τους «πρακτικερ» αν πηγαινανε στο αμστερνταμ και βλεπανε κατι τετοιο (ή εστω αν ερθουνε σε μια πολη που ξερει απο ποδηλατα, οπως τα 3καλα) και βλεπανε με τι ποδηλατα κυκλοφορει το 90% των *πραγματικων* ποδηλατων, μαλλον θα αλλαζανε αποψη



αθληταραδες ολοι εκει στο freeday, ααα ρε μεγαλε βασκο με το orient το hi-ten του κατοσταρικου...

να ερθει ο πατερας μου που κουβαλουσε γαλατα με το ποδηλατο και αναθρεψε οικογενεια, ή οι ολλανδοι που γεννιουνται πανω στο ποδηλατο στο freeday, να τους δωσουνε οδηγιες οι ειδικοι του «μια φορα το διμηνο»...

ελεος  :Thumb down: 

το παραπανω δεν ισχυει για ατομα που γραφουνε στο παρον νημα, (εδω μεσα δεν με «κοροιδεψε» κανεις επειδη εχω «φθηνο» ποδηλατο), παρακαλω μην απαντησει κανεις  :Smile:

----------


## ardi21

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		εκει στη freeday κοροιδευανε καποιον επειδη ειχε ποδηλατο απο το super market? 
> αντι να τον ενθαρυνουνε και να ειναι ευχαριστημενοι που αν και φθηνιαρης, αφησε το αυτοκινητο και ασχοληθηκε με το ποδηλατο; θα μπορουσανε να τον συμβουλευσουνε...
> 
> τωρα καταλαβα περι τινος προκειται, τρεντυ και επιδειξη μαλλον την εχουνε δει μερικοι εκει περα...



To freeday βασιζεται πολυ στην πλακα και στο πλαισιο αυτης ακουγουνται τετοια χιουμοριστικα σχολια. Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν χλευαζουν καποιο παιδι και ουτε νιωθει ασχημα κανεις, καθε αλλο! Το απολαμβανουν ολοι. :Wink: 

Αλλωστε η τοσο μεγαλη συμμετοχη κατι δειχνει...

Εδω ειχαν ερθει 2-3 τυποι με κατι παλια bmx και τους ελεγαν ολοι μπραβο για την προσπαθεια (τοσα χλμ με bmx ειναι ψιλοαθλος...)

Ισως αν δεν το ζησεις δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις το κλιμα :Smile:

----------


## vamvakoolas

1)στο freeday περιμενω λαω απο εδω μεσα asterias και αλλοι να ετοιμασουν ποδηλατα!

2)Εγω απο ποδηλατο σουπερ μαρκετ ξεκινησα γιατι δεν ειχα λεφτα! και παρολο που μπορει να κανω πλακα, εχω "χασει" φριντευ πολλες φορες γιατι βοηθησα παιδια που ειχαν προβληματα με τετοια ποδηλατα! (εχω δωσει αγυριστα τρομπα, σαμπρελες εργαλεια)

3)δυστηχως εχω ποδηλατισει εξωτερικο και με χρεπια και με ποδηλατα αλλα εκει (π.χ Ρουμανια) και πατινι να εχεις μπορεις να κανεις τη βολτα με ασφαλεια και ευχαριστα για πολλα χλμ

4)το φριντευ για οσους δεν εχουν παει δεν ειναι αγωνας, ειναι μια βολτα χαβαλε που καλο ειναι να ειμαστε φιλοι (για να εχει πιο χαβαλε) και να βρισκομαστε, υπαρχουν και φιγουρατζιδες ή μουρηδες με ακριβα ποδηλατα αλλα μαλλον δε μας αγγιζουν

@wi fi thief δε ξερω αν ανεβω αλλα αν ερθεις ποτε Αθηνα καλεσε με(ας) για ποδηλατοβολτα (ποδηλατο θα βρεθει) :One thumb up: 
@ardi21 για ποτε λες? :Whistle:

----------


## ardi21

> @ardi21 για ποτε λες?


Αν και δεν ειμαι και στην καλυτερη οικονομικη κατασταση για ψιλοσυντομα λεω...
Δες και 'συ τι θες και μιλαμε :Smile:

----------


## aleex

Τελικά εκνευρίζομαι όσον αφορά το wd40 γιατί μου φαίνεται μια χαρά, ενώ πολλοί το κατηγορούν, από την άλλη δεν είμαι κ απόλυτα σίγουρος.

Τα λεφτά που έχω δώσει για ποδήλατα ...... για να σκεφτώ ... τη τρέλλα μου την έχω κ γω μη νομίζετε. κάποτε πήρα ένα mtb hard μπροστά πίσω, σιγά σιγά τάσκασα σε πολλά εξαρτήματα xt/xtr πήρα κ ένα πηρούνι rocksoxx duke xc 400 ευρώ κάποια στιγμή, αλλά από τότε πάνε 5-6 χρόνια κ τώρα που το ξανάπιασα είμαι πια λίγο πιο μαζεμένος με τα λεφτά αναγκαστικά όπως όλοι μας δλδ.

Από κει κ πέρα επειδή με το αθλητισμό ασχολούμαι φανατικά, τρέξιμο, βάρη κ.α. επί 23 χρόνια χωρίς να χάνω προπόνηση, έχω βγάλει κάποια συμπεράσματα ως προς το τι εξοπλισμό χρειάζεται κανείς στα διάφορα αθλήματα κ πιστέψτε με, τουλάχιστον στα βάρη, τρέξιμο, κολύμπι ισχύει το εξής:

Όσο λιγότερα ξέρεις κανείς, νομίζει ότι τόσο περισσότερο κ πιο περίπλοκο εξοπλισμό χρειάζεται, όταν όμως "μάθει" βλέπει ότι τα περισσότερα είναι άχρηστα σκουπίδια κ ότι χρειάζεται μόνο τα βασικά.

Στο ποδήλατο ομολογώ ότι δεν έχω την εμπειρία που έχω στο τρέξιμο κ στα βάρη / fitness, όμως μου φαίνεται ότι το να δώσει κανείς άπειρα λεφτά για full suspension πχ μπορεί να είναι κ βλακεία τελικά, αν κ δεν είμαι σίγουρος γι αυτό που λέω. Σκέφτομαι, το ποδήλατο πρέπει να το πηγαίνω, όχι να με πηγαίνει, άμα είναι έτσι να πάρουμε κ ένα enduro να μη χρειάζεται να κάνουμε καθόλου πετάλι.

Εννοώ ότι καλύτερα να γυμνάζεται πχ κανείς πιο σκληρά με hardtail κ να κάνει κ οικονομία τα λεφτά του παρά να τα σκάει σε full suspension κ στο τέλος να είναι κ πιο μαλθακός, άσε που διάβασα ότι λόγω περισσότερων αρθρώσεων, τελικά πιό γρήγορα κόβεται ο σκελετός σε full sus παρά σε ht

τώρα αν υπάρχουν κάποιοι εδώ μέσα που ασχολούνται με mtb να ρωτήσω κ το εξής: ht με 29" τροχούς που διαβάζω στο mtbr κυκλοφορούν στα μαγαζιά της αθήνας, έχει πάρει κανείς??

----------


## ardi21

> Εννοώ ότι καλύτερα να γυμνάζεται πχ κανείς πιο σκληρά με hardtail κ να κάνει κ οικονομία τα λεφτά του παρά να τα σκάει σε full suspension κ στο τέλος να είναι κ πιο μαλθακός, άσε που διάβασα ότι λόγω περισσότερων αρθρώσεων, τελικά πιό γρήγορα κόβεται ο σκελετός σε full sus παρά σε ht
> 
> τώρα αν υπάρχουν κάποιοι εδώ μέσα που ασχολούνται με mtb να ρωτήσω κ το εξής: ht με 29" τροχούς που διαβάζω στο mtbr κυκλοφορούν στα μαγαζιά της αθήνας, έχει πάρει κανείς??


Απο wd40 ξεκινησες και εφτασες αλλου τωρα :Razz: 

Εξαρταται τι ζηταει κανεις. Το HT και το FS ειναι για διαφορετικες χρησεις και καλως υπαρχουν. 

Υπαρχουν FS που κλειδωνουν οι αναρτησεις οποτε το κανεις HT. Γενικα το HT (παντα για MTB λεμε) ειναι για να ξεκινησεις ετσι ωστε να φτασεις σε ενα καλο επιπεδο τεχνικης (το HT στο βουνο δεν συγχωρει και πολλα λαθη οπως το FS) και να μην δωσεις τσαμπα λεφτα σε περιπτωση που δεν σου αρεσει το αθλημα τελικα.

Μετα απο πολυ καιρο και αφου εχεις εξαντλησει τις δυνατοτητες του ποδηλατου και δεν σε καλυπτει πλεον σε αυτα που θες να κανεις λογικα πας σε FS αφου σου δινει επιπλεον δυνατοτητες. Και με την τεχνικη που εχεiς αποκτησει απο το πιο δυστροπο HT θα κανεις πραγματα και θαματα με το FS. Μπορει ομως να μεινεις για παντα και με HT

Επισης το οτι κοβεται περισσοτερο ο σκελετος στα FS δεν νομιζω να υπαρχουν συγκεντρωμενα παγκοσμια επισημα στατιστικα για να το πουμε με 100% βεβαιοτητα. Αν υπαρχουν θα ηταν ενδιαφερον

Αυτο ομως σαν λογικη μπορει να στεκει αφου αυτος που θα παρει FS λογικα θα το σκιζει στο βουνο (τουλαχιστον οι περισσοτεροι, βγαζω εξω αυτους που το παιρνουν για μουρη οπως τα τζιπ και φοβουνται μην λερωθει/γρατζουνιστει...) σε σχεση με αυτον που εχει ενα HT οποτε εχει μεγαλυτερη καταπονηση. Αυτα ομως τελειως γενικα, διοτι ενα καλο FS ποδηλατο πιθανοτατα θα εχει πιο γερο σκελετο.

Kαταλαβαινεις δηλαδη οτι οι γενικευσεις ειναι λιγο επικινδυνες

29αρια Gary fisher (trek τωρα) φερνει το cyclist σιγουρα αν θες να δεις (αν πας απο το μαγαζι τα δινουν και για μια μικρη βολτα). Γι'αλλα μαγαζια δεν ξερω. Παρε σβαρνα τα site των πιο μεγαλων και παρε τηλεφωνο να ρωτησεις  :Smile:

----------


## aleex

thx ardi21. Με τα fs ... δεν ξέρω ... σα να με χαλάει η πολυπλοκότητα που έχουν κ η σκέψη του πόσα περισσότερα πράγματα μπορεί να χαλάσουν απ' ότι σενα ht. Κάπου θέλω να πηγαίνω κ κάποιες φορές το χρόνο κ καμμιά εκδρομή με κανα δυό διανυκτερεύσεις κ που να τα βάλω τα πράγματα στο fs?? Μια φορά έκανα εκδρομή με μεγάλο σακίδιο στη πλάτη κ δεν το ξανακάνω. Τουλάχιστον με το ht βάζω κ τη σχαρούλα μου με τις τσάντες, αλλιώς sleeping bag, σκηνή κλπ πως με fs?

Ναι, έχω κολλήσει κ αυτό το στυλ από γερμανούς φίλους, δύο φορές γύρισα σχεδόν όλες τις κυκλάδες κ τη κρήτη τη μία με trekking κ την άλλη με το ht που έχω ακόμα που τότε δεν είχε ανάρτηση μπροστά κ έβαζα παρακαλώ σχάρα κ στο μπροστινό πηρούνι ..

----------


## ardi21

> thx ardi21. Με τα fs ... δεν ξέρω ... σα να με χαλάει η πολυπλοκότητα που έχουν κ η σκέψη του πόσα περισσότερα πράγματα μπορεί να χαλάσουν απ' ότι σενα ht. Κάπου θέλω να πηγαίνω κ κάποιες φορές το χρόνο κ καμμιά εκδρομή με κανα δυό διανυκτερεύσεις κ που να τα βάλω τα πράγματα στο fs?? Μια φορά έκανα εκδρομή με μεγάλο σακίδιο στη πλάτη κ δεν το ξανακάνω. Τουλάχιστον με το ht βάζω κ τη σχαρούλα μου με τις τσάντες, αλλιώς sleeping bag, σκηνή κλπ πως με fs?
> 
> Ναι, έχω κολλήσει κ αυτό το στυλ από γερμανούς φίλους, δύο φορές γύρισα σχεδόν όλες τις κυκλάδες κ τη κρήτη τη μία με trekking κ την άλλη με το ht που έχω ακόμα που τότε δεν είχε ανάρτηση μπροστά κ έβαζα παρακαλώ σχάρα κ στο μπροστινό πηρούνι ..


Ε γι'αυτο σου λεω αναλογα την χρηση. Εσυ θες trekking αφου απ΄οτι καταλαβα θες να γυρνας κυριως σε ασφαλτο αντε και λιγο πατημενο χωμα με προτεραιοτητα την ανεση. Παντως οχι σε σκληρο χωματοδρομο/μονοπατι σε βουνα. Οποτε ουτε καν HT MTB :Smile: 

Καλα για FS δεν το συζηταω... Θα μαρτυρησεις με την χρηση που κανεις.

----------


## aleex

όχι .... δεν κατάλαβες ... κυρίως χώμα θέλω να πηγαίνω, αλλά κ 3-4 φορές το χρόνο με εξοπλισμό κατασκήνωσης λόγω τρέλλας. 

... κ με τα πόδια έχω πάει πολλές φορές σε γκρεμούς με 20 κιλά σακίδιο. Το να κουβαλάς βάρος δεν σημαίνει ότι πας κ άσφαλτο .... 

γι αυτό λέω χώμα με μπαγκάζια με το ht πάω, με fs πως πάω??

----------


## ardi21

Στο βουνο τι διαδρομες ακολουθεις? Πατημενους δασικους, μονοπατια νορμαλ η extreme με κοτρονες και μεγαλες κλισεις?

----------


## aleex

:Laughing:  :Laughing: , σιγά μη κατεβαίνω κ γκρεμό χωρίς φρένα ... βρε ardi21 όπως έγραψα κ παραπάνω είχα 5 χρόνια να το πιάσω το ποδήλατο κ δεν το ζωρίζω πολύ το θέμα γιατί στα 25 χρόνια που δεν χάνω προπόνηση κυρίως βάρη, τρέξιμο κ κατά καιρούς ποδήλατο, ορειβασία κ ότι άλλο τρελό μπορείς να φανταστείς που έκανα με μεγάλη τρέλα συνήθως, ο απολογισμός μέχρι τώρα είναι 3 επεμβάσεις στα γόνατα, 1 σε δίσκο στη σπονδυλική στήλη, 2 στο δεξί καλάμι που το έσπασα με xt600 τελευταίο μοντέλο με μανιβέλα του 90 πρέπει νάταν κ μιά σπασμένη μύτη από καυγά έκανα για επέμβαση στο διάφραγμα γιατί δεν μπορούσα ν αναπνεύσω.

Παρά τα παραπάνω  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  κ καθώς πρώτα βγαίνει η ψυχή κ μετά το χούι συνεχίζω κ κάνω 3 ωρούλες προπόνηση γύρω στις 28 μέρες το μήνα, πάντως τώρα πιά όταν κάνω κάτι καινούργιο για να φτάσω να πατήσω τέρμα γκάζι πρέπει να περάσει κ κανένα 6μηνο. οι χωματόδρομοι που πηγαίνω πάντως είναι αρκετά δύσκολοι με κατά τόπους φυτευτές κοτρόνες κ πολλές πέτρες μικρές κ μεγάλες. Είμαι στο στάδιο που έχω αρχίσω νανεβαίνω κατά διαστήματα με ορθοπεταλιά δειλά δειλά κ το συνδιάζω με τρέξιμο συνήθως 1 μέρα τρέξιμο, 1 ποδήλατο, 2 τρέξιμο, 1 ποδήλατο κάπως έτσι κ αυξάνω σιγά σιγά τη διαδρομή καμμιά ώρα πηγαίνω προς το παρών

εξάλλου για να είμαστε κ ειλικρινείς με ht με πηρούνι 10 cm διαδρομή δεν νομίζω ότι βγαίνει κανείς εκτός χωματόδρομου εύκολα, οκ παίρνω κ ένα μονοπάτι 200 μέτρα κάπου αλλά είναι πολύ φαρδύ ...

πάντως για την άσφαλτο που λες αν τύχει να πρέπει να κάνω μια μεγάλη διαδρομή έχω κάνει κ μια ζαβολιά, έχω βάλει μεγάλο δίσκο με 46 δόντια κ βέβαια όταν κατεβαίνω χωματόδρομο βάζω πάντα μεγάλο δίσκο να τεντώνει λίγο η αλυσίδα για να μη κτυπάει συνέχεια στο σκελετό κ στη μπροστινή αλλαγή καθώς είναι πιο μακρυά ... 

κ για να σε τελειώσω έχω κ λαβές τρίαθλου, ξέρεις που κάνεις ποδήλατο με τα μουτρα πανω στο τιμόνι, θα ανεβάσω κάποια στιγμή φωτό να γελάσεις ...

----------


## ardi21

Oκ το ζαλισαμε λιγο :Razz: 

Παρε ενα ht mtb και εισαι μια χαρα :Smile: 

ΥΓ. Μια χαρα βγαινεις εκτος χωματοδρομου* με ht και 100mm αναρτηση :Whistle:  :Smile:  Ετσι κι αλλιως και 'συ απ'οτι καταλαβα δεν πας και σε εντελως απλα
*χωματοδρομο εννοουμε δασικο με πατημενο χωμα και μικρη ανωμαλια

----------


## aleex

ht ήδη έχω, παλιάς τεχνολογίας βέβαια με σκελετό χρωμόλη κ vbrakes. Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως ενα ht 29" αξίζει το κόπο, φαντάζομαι όμως ότι θα έχει κανείς πιο μικρή επιλογή σε λάστιχα κ οτιδήποτε άλλο, από το 26άρι βέβαια, ούτε το πηρούνι δεν θα μπαίνει στο 29άρι ..

αυτό το πατημένο που λες, τα περισσότερα βουνά στην Αττική πχ που είναι κ καμμένα δεν έχουν κ πουθενά χώμα οι χωματόδρομοι για να είναι κ πατημένοι, όλο κροκάλα κ φυτευτή πέτρα είναι ...

----------


## vamvakoolas

επειδη φιλαρακι το σκεφτοταν σοβαρα (για 29ρι) θετω απλες ερωτησεις:
-Που και κυριως ποσο θα δινεις για τροχους
-Για την αναρτηση ελαστικα ποσες επιλογες εχεις?

Εχει το ατου οτι ειναι κατι νεο και οτι μοσχοπουλιεται και μτχ (δε μιλαω για οδηγικα πραγματα)αλλα σε 26αρι εχεις απειρες επιλογες και αν εχεις και πολυ καλο σκελετο θα ειναι αξιοπρεπες για πολλα χρονια και χωρις μεγαλα κοστη

----------


## aleex

έχεις δίκιο βρε vamvakoola, τα ίδια ακριβώς σκέφτομαι κ γω κ μάλιστα πήγα σήμερα να πάρω κάτι ψιλοπράγματα στο gatsouli της αγίας παρασκευής κ δεν έχει καθόλου 29άρια mtb. μάλλον με βλέπω να μένω με το παλιό μου που από εξαρτήματα είναι πολύ καλό, βέβαια έχω vbrakes αλλά δεν βαριέσαι. Ο σκελετός του πάντως χρωμόλη μπορεί κ να είναι προτιμότερος στο χώμα από τους συνήθεις αλουμινίου ... 

εντωμεταξύ μέσω ιντερνετ κ λόγω βάρους συφέρει να πάρει κανείς ποδήλατο από άλλη χώρα???

Αυτό που ρώτησα σήμερα στο γκατσούλη (αγ. παρασκευή) είναι το κατά πόσον παίρνουν τα fs σχάρα κ μου είπε για σχάρα στο παλουκόσελο που παίρνει 10-15 κιλά. να πω ότι έχω μια μικρή τσάντα στο παλουκόσελο για εργαλεία, κανένα ψιλό ρουχαλάκι κ κανένα λουκέτο, ακριβώς τη χωρητικότητα σε λίτρα δεν τη ξέρω, αλλά δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι θα φορτώσει κανείς σε τέτοια σχάρα πλήρη κατασκηνωτικό εξοπλισμό που θα στηρίζεται μόνο σένα σημείο στο παλοκούσελο. καταρχάς με το που ακομπήσω το ποδήλατο κάπου, αν ακουμπήσει κ η τσάντα φεύγει από την ευθεία πολύ εύκολα. να φανταστεί δλδ κανείς με πολύ βάρος σε κατάβαση να κτυπήσει σε κανένα κλαδί κ νάρθει όλη η σχάρα πλάι, ε μετά καλώ ελικόπτερο να με πάρει ... αν είμαι ακόμα ζωντανός  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  .... άσε καλύτερα τη ζωούλα μου τη θέλω. άσε κ που απ ότι έχω καταλάβει στην ανηφόρα τα fs ή σε κουράζουν περισσότερο ή αν κλειδώνει η πίσω ανάρτηση κ γίνονται ht, πάλι το επιπλέον βάρος το έχεις. 

κ ένα τελευταίο. ρώτησα λοιπόν πάλι στο ίδιο μαγαζί (γκατσούλης αγ. παρασκευή) ο μαγαζάτορας κάπου 55 ετών, για το wd40 κ μου λέει ότι μια χαρά είναι για την αλυσίδα κ δεν παθαίνει τπτ. Ξέρετε τι σκέφτομαι, ότι όλα τα αρνητικά σχόλια στο ιντερνετ είναι βαλτά από ανταγωνιστικές εταιρίες που δεν μπορούν να πουλήσουν τα λάδια τους  :Laughing:  :Thumb down:  :Laughing:  :Thumb down: . πάντως τελικά τάσκασα δεν το γλύτωσα  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  σε ένα καθαριστικό αλυσίδας / γραναζιών 7ευρώ κ θα το δοκιμάσω μεθαύριο το πρωί μάλλον που έχω χρόνο, θα πάρω κ ένα παλιό βουρτσάκι δοντιών, έχω κ ένα άλλο πλαστικό εργαλείο που είχα πάρει κάποτε από το φρειδερίκο στη στουρνάρη στη στοά κ βλέπουμε ...

Για να βγάλω την αλυσίδα που λένε κάποιοι, δεν το αποφασίζω, είναι κ shimano που κανονικά δεν παίρνει power links, άσε που τα power links είναι αδύναμος κρίκος, αν συγκρίνει κανείς με τα πατικομένα πιράκια σαν μανιτάρι που έχει τώρα. αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα καθώς όταν πάρεις αλυσίδα είναι λίγο μακρυά, κ τώρα βλέπω όλους του κρίκους ίδιους, μου φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει κάποιο εργαλείο chain breaker shimano που κάνει άπειρα λεφτά κ όταν θέλεις να κοντύνεις αλυσίδα σου πατάει τα πιράκια πάλι να είναι τύπου μανιτάρι. όταν την είχα βάλει αυτή την αλυσίδα πριν πολλά χρόνια στο φρειδερίκο δεν θυμάμαι τι είχε κάνει. κ για να πω κ την αλήθεια, μόνο μετά την τελευταία επάνοδό μου στο ποδήλατο αποφάσισα ναρχίσω να το μαστορεύω μόνος μου  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:

----------


## vamvakoolas

το θεμα αλυσιδα για να το κανεις μονος δε παιζει

ο Εξωλκεας αλυσιδας δεν εχει πολλα λεφτα (εκτος αν παρεις κατι επωνυμο σουπερ ντουπερ)οπως και το κλειδακι για να λυνεις δενεις

Εγω παντως το ειδα απο φιλο που το εχει και μου το εδειξε αναλυτικα αλλα εσπασα 2 αλυσιδες στη προσπαθεια! (το δυσκολο ειναι να δεθει στο σωστο κρικο)..

Προσωπικα δεν εμπιστευομαι και πολυ τη γνωμη απο μαγαζια, προσπαθω ειτε μονος
http://bicycletutor.com/
ειτε απο φιλους (σε φορουμ ή στη βολτα)

----------


## aleex

ωραίο το λινκ, thx

----------


## vamvakoolas

παιδια αν ακολουθησει η Ελλαδα την Ιρλανδια απο πλευρας lidl (συνηθως ετσι γινεται) αρχες σεπτεμβρη βλεπω να εχω και αλλα μελη στην ομαδα "lidl"
http://www.lidl.ie/ie/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20100826.index
(τα γαντακια και τα ρουχα must) φυλαξτε λεφτα και ετοιμαστειτε για επιδρομες

Υ.Γ :Καμια ποδηλατισσα δεν υπαρχει? μου κανει εντυπωση...

----------


## Mouse Potato

Παίδες μόλις γυρίσω (σε 5-6 μέρες) θα παραγγείλω 2 λαστιχάκια που θέλω κι ένα καθαριστικό αλυσίδας. Πιθανότατα από chainreactioncycles. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να κάνουμε παραγγελία μου το λέει.




> Υ.Γ :Καμια ποδηλατισσα δεν υπαρχει? μου κανει εντυπωση...


Γενικώς (freeday κλπ) ναι. Εδώ όχι.  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ποιοι θα είναι αύριο freeday???  :Smile:

----------


## George978



----------


## Mouse Potato

:Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Από που άραγε να έχει εμπνευστεί το όνομα και το λογότυπο...


*Spoiler:*







		Ας χαλαρώσουμε λίγο  :Wink:

----------


## vamvakoolas

οργανωσαμε μια μινη εξορμιση σημερα στα Αναβρυτα...

ο ardi21 τα εδωσε ολα, εγω περασα καλα και επιασα ποδηλατο μετα απο 1 μηνα μπανιων! η μεση μου δεν ειχε συνηθισει μονοπατια και κοτρονες και τα ειδε ολα


αντε παμε για αλλα

----------


## ardi21

Mας τα χαλασανε λιγο τα σκασιματα αλλα ολα μεσα στο προγραμμα ειναι, δεν μασαμε!

----------


## vamvakoolas

παρελαβα και το νεο σκελετο scott scale 60 toy 2009 disk....
Η φωτο για τον ardi21


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Mouse Potato

Με γεια. Πόσο πήγε το μαλλί;

----------


## ardi21

> παρελαβα και το νεο σκελετο scott scale 60 toy 2009 disk....
> Η φωτο για τον ardi21
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Πανεμορφος!! Με γειες και να τον σκισεις!

Αντε βαλε τα περιφερειακα και κανονιζουμε για κανα Αλσος!

ΥΓ. Για πες την τιμη να πεσουν κατω... :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

http://www.kassimatisbikes.gr/showprod.php?aa=853

Ο σκελετός πόσο να έχει; Κανένα 400άρι;  :Thinking:

----------


## ardi21

> http://www.kassimatisbikes.gr/showprod.php?aa=853
> 
> Ο σκελετός πόσο να έχει; Κανένα 400άρι;


Mεταχειρισμενο τον πηρε και χτυπησε ΥΠΕΡΤΑΤΗ ευκαιρια. Μαλλον αυτος που το εδινε ηταν 100% απελπισμενος για χρηματα.

Τιμη δεν αποκαλυπτω, θα την πει ο ιδιος...Αλλα να καθεσαι σε καρεκλα για καλο και για κακο :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Φοβερός ο σκελετός .... Αν έκανε κάτω απο 70 θα αυτοκτονήσω!

----------


## vamvakoolas

60 eyr με ποτηρια :Wall: 

τι να πω παιδια ειναι σχεδον αμεταχειριστο (κατι φυσιολογικες γραντζουνιες) με καινουργιο νυχι!!

Ρε παιδια νομιζετε οτι κοροιδευω? εδω τις προαλλες αγορασα αυτους
http://www.lestosbikes.gr/products_d...ng_7_wheelset/

μτχ απο ενα παλικαρι απο επαρχια. Μου ειπε οτι ειναι αψογοι απλώς δεν εχουν αυτοκολλητα. Τιμη? 70 ευρα και 5 ευρα μεταφορικα. Το ωραιο ειναι οτι χωρις να ζητησω ειχε βαλει πανω και ολοκαινουργια...κασσετα!!!! :Yahooooo: 

Υ.Γ: ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ Κασσιματη τον ειχε αγορασει το ποδηλατο πιο ακριβα!

----------


## Νikosanagn

E, αυτοκτόνησα...  :Bless:

----------


## vamvakoolas

δευτερα (ισως και τεταρτη) θα ειμαι στο αλσος αναβρυτων για βολτες απογευματινες ωρες (απο 19.00 μεχρι τη δυση) 

το βαζω γιατι θα ειμαι off line σ/κ και επειδη εχω κατηγορηθει οτι τα γραφω τελευταια στιγμη :Whistle:

----------


## ardi21

> δευτερα (ισως και τεταρτη) θα ειμαι στο αλσος αναβρυτων για βολτες απογευματινες ωρες (απο 19.00 μεχρι τη δυση) 
> 
> το βαζω γιατι θα ειμαι off line σ/κ και επειδη εχω κατηγορηθει οτι τα γραφω τελευταια στιγμη


 :One thumb up:  Εκτος απροοπτου θα ρθω και 'γω. Μιλαμε :Wink: 

Αντε ας ξεκουνηθει και κανεις αλλος ρεεεεεεεε!

----------


## vamvakoolas

ναι βρε δε δαγκωνουμε :One thumb up: 

διασκεδαση εξασφαλισμενη :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

Σημερα μου 'ρθε και η παραγγελια οποτε μπηκε καινουργια σελα, καινουργια πεταλια (τωρα το ποδι δεν κουνιεται ουτε χιλιοστο!) και το οχημα αναπαυεται σε μια βασουλα πλεον.

Κωστη πηγες Αλσος χτες? Δεν σε ξεχασα αλλα τελικα δεν μπορεσα...

----------


## vamvakoolas

πηγα...στο φαρμακειο να αγορασω κανενα φαρμακο (γριππη) και ηθελα ιδιως σημερα να παω, δε πειραζει, την αλλη δευτερα...

μεγειες!
δωσε λεπτομεριες 


σ/κ θα εχει προπονηση κουρσα οποιος εχει κουρσα και θελει... :Whistle:

----------


## ardi21

Ωπ, περαστικα!

Σελα -> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=21960 (σε ασπρο)

Πεταλια -> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...x?ModelID=5196

Βαση -> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=49974

----------


## vamvakoolas

αριστες επιλογες σελλα και πεταλια!

by the way θα παρεις και δωρακια (σημερα παρελαβα κατι για τη κουρσα και ειχαν μεσα και αλλα τσαμπε!)

----------


## vamvakoolas

ardi λεμε για κυριακη πρωι τι λες?(βασιλικα->hardcore)

Δευτερα η γνωστη βολτα στο Αλσος Συγγρου Μαρουσι απογευμα, οσοι πιστοι... :One thumb up:

----------


## ardi21

> ardi λεμε για κυριακη πρωι τι λες?(βασιλικα->hardcore)
> 
> Δευτερα η γνωστη βολτα στο Αλσος Συγγρου Μαρουσι απογευμα, οσοι πιστοι...


Πιο πιθανο το κοβω για Αλσος, εχω ενα θεματακι με το πρωινο ξυπνημα :Razz: 

Ασε που λενε βροχες για Κυριακη... Για τσεκαρε :Wink:

----------


## George978

παιδες μιας και το νοεμβριο μετακομιζω πειραια να ρωτησω κατι αν ξερει κανεις, το ποδηλατο μπορω να το παρω μαζι μου στο τρενο σαν αποσκευη κατεβαινοντας? για αρχη θελω να παρω το ποδηλατο και αν γινεται να το φορτωσω θα με γλυτωνε απο ενα κουβαλημα λιγοτερο. Εναλλακτικα το λεωφορειο?

----------


## nm96027

> παιδες μιας και το νοεμβριο μετακομιζω πειραια να ρωτησω κατι αν ξερει κανεις, το ποδηλατο μπορω να το παρω μαζι μου στο τρενο σαν αποσκευη κατεβαινοντας? για αρχη θελω να παρω το ποδηλατο και αν γινεται να το φορτωσω θα με γλυτωνε απο ενα κουβαλημα λιγοτερο. Εναλλακτικα το λεωφορειο?


Στον ηλεκτρικό μπαίνει χωρίς πρόβλημα. Στο τελευταίο ή πρώτο βαγόνι.

----------


## vamvakoolas

> παιδες μιας και το νοεμβριο μετακομιζω πειραια να ρωτησω κατι αν ξερει κανεις, το ποδηλατο μπορω να το παρω μαζι μου στο τρενο σαν αποσκευη κατεβαινοντας? για αρχη θελω να παρω το ποδηλατο και αν γινεται να το φορτωσω θα με γλυτωνε απο ενα κουβαλημα λιγοτερο. Εναλλακτικα το λεωφορειο?


μαλλον εννοει απο επαρχια

Κτελ σιγουρα μπαινει στις αποσκευες απο κατω αλλα καλο θα ειναι να βοηθησεις τον οδηγο (π.χ βγαλε καμια ροδα ή παλουκοσελο)

Και στον ΟΣΕ μπαινει ως αποσκευη (ιδιως αν τυχεις σε περιοδο μη αιχμης) αλλα καλυτερα ρωτα εκει :Thinking:

----------


## ipo

> ardi λεμε για κυριακη πρωι τι λες?(βασιλικα->hardcore)
> 
> Δευτερα η γνωστη βολτα στο Αλσος Συγγρου Μαρουσι απογευμα, οσοι πιστοι...


Μόλις είδα το μήνυμά σου. Πήγα σήμερα στο Άλσος Συγγρού. Είχε πολύ κόσμο, οι περισσότεροι περιπατητές, ενώ αρκετοί ήταν στα γήπεδα. Λίγοι έκαναν ποδήλατο ή τρέξιμο.

Το μέρος είναι πολύ μεγάλο με διαδρομές για όλα τα γούστα. Ασφάλτινους δρόμους που διατρέχουν μεγάλο μέρος τους Άλσους, χωματόδρομους με πατημένο χώμα, χαλίκι, μαλακό χώμα και με πευκοβελόνες. Αν θέλεις, βγαίνεις από τις πατημένες διαδρομές και χώνεσαι στα πεύκα, εφόσον το επιτρέπουν τα λάστιχα του ποδηλάτου και εμπειρία σου.

Το καλό είναι ότι δε βρίσκεσαι μέσα στα αυτοκίνητα, οι δρόμοι είναι αρκετά φαρδιοί ώστε να μην ενοχλείς όσους τρέχουν ή περπατούν, ενώ μου φαίνεται αρκετά σημαντικό πλεονέκτημα το γεγονός ότι βρίσκεσαι μέσα σε κόσμο. Τώρα μάλιστα που δρόσισε και μπορείς να πας νωρίς, είναι ό,τι πρέπει.

Αν ξαναπάτε, ενημερώστε ώστε να πάμε παρέα.

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Μόλις είδα το μήνυμά σου. Πήγα σήμερα στο Άλσος Συγγρού. Είχε πολύ κόσμο, οι περισσότεροι περιπατητές, ενώ αρκετοί ήταν στα γήπεδα. Λίγοι έκαναν ποδήλατο ή τρέξιμο.
> 
> Το μέρος είναι πολύ μεγάλο με διαδρομές για όλα τα γούστα. Ασφάλτινους δρόμους που διατρέχουν μεγάλο μέρος τους Άλσους, χωματόδρομους με πατημένο χώμα, χαλίκι, μαλακό χώμα και με πευκοβελόνες. Αν θέλεις, βγαίνεις από τις πατημένες διαδρομές και χώνεσαι στα πεύκα, εφόσον το επιτρέπουν τα λάστιχα του ποδηλάτου και εμπειρία σου.
> 
> Το καλό είναι ότι δε βρίσκεσαι μέσα στα αυτοκίνητα, οι δρόμοι είναι αρκετά φαρδιοί ώστε να μην ενοχλείς όσους τρέχουν ή περπατούν, ενώ μου φαίνεται αρκετά σημαντικό πλεονέκτημα το γεγονός ότι βρίσκεσαι μέσα σε κόσμο. Τώρα μάλιστα που δρόσισε και μπορείς να πας νωρίς, είναι ό,τι πρέπει.
> 
> Αν ξαναπάτε, ενημερώστε ώστε να πάμε παρέα.


εγω δεν ανεβαινω εκει ποτε μονος και μιας και μερικοι ειχαν....συναυλιες :Razz:  δεν πηγα, προτιμησα Υμμητο!
Καθε δευτερα απογευμα ειναι το ραντεβου...εγω παω μονοπατια και ο ardi21 αν δεν εχει λαστιχο ακολουθει :ROFL: 

Γελιο και συμβουλες.....απεριοριστες :One thumb up: 
ΕΛΑΤΕ

----------


## ipo

> Καθε δευτερα απογευμα ειναι το ραντεβου...εγω παω μονοπατια και ο ardi21 αν δεν εχει λαστιχο ακολουθει


Τι ώρα πάτε περίπου;

----------


## ardi21

> εγω δεν ανεβαινω εκει ποτε μονος και μιας και μερικοι ειχαν....συναυλιες δεν πηγα, προτιμησα Υμμητο!
> Καθε δευτερα απογευμα ειναι το ραντεβου...εγω παω μονοπατια και ο ardi21 *αν δεν εχει λαστιχο ακολουθει*
> 
> Γελιο και συμβουλες.....απεριοριστες
> ΕΛΑΤΕ


Eλα κακιες!! :Razz: 

Εφαγα ηττα σημερα γαμω... Ουτε συναυλια πηγα τελικα ουτε ηρθα πανω.. :Sad: 

ipo θα σου πουμε στο επομενο :One thumb up:

----------


## Zus

Clermont είναι καλή μάρκα? Ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω, και είναι αρκετά πιο οικονομική από μερικές άλλες που ρώτησα.

Εσείς τι προτείνετε?

----------


## Mouse Potato

Πόσα λεφτά διαθέτεις; Για τι χρήση προορίζεται;

Το παν είναι να έχει καλά περιφερειακά.

----------


## Zus

Όχι πάνω από 200.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Η τιμή είναι κάπως χαμηλή για κάτι αξιόλογο. Θαρρώ πως ένα μεταχειρισμένο ideal ή orbea θα σε βόλευε.

Σε ποιο clermont αναφέρεσαι; (ελληνικά δεν είναι αυτά;  :Thinking: )

----------


## Zus

Πολύ δύσκολα κάτι παραπάνω. Ήδη τα 200 μου φαίνονται πολλά. Μια δυο βολτούλες κάθε τόσο θέλω να κάνω.

Δεν έχω ιδέα για το clermont, δεν το έψαξα και πολύ το θέμα απλώς ρώτησα για τιμές ενδεικτικά σε 2 μαγαζιά.

Clermont από 130ευρώ μέχρι 180 ευρώ μου είπανε. Το 180άρι με αναρτήσεις και δισκόφρενο. Και ένα Orient αν θυμάμαι καλά με 200 ευρώ.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Απ' την στιγμή που το θες περιστασιακά για απλές βολτίτσες δεν χρειάζεσαι κάτι εξεζητημένο. Για παράδειγμα το δισκόφρενο δεν θα σου προσφέρει τίποτα παραπάνω από ένα *VBrake*. Από εκεί και πέρα το καβαλάς, κοιτάς αν σου κάνει κι αν σου ταιριάζει και το παίρνεις. Δυστυχώς το budget αυτό δεν σου δίνει και πολλές επιλογές.

----------


## Zus

Τι εννοείς εξεζητημένο με το ποδήλατο? 

Το να πάω να κάνω μία βόλτα στην λίμνη και στον πεζόδρομο, θεωρείτε εξεζητημένο?

----------


## Mouse Potato

Όχι δεν θεωρείται. Αυτό εννοώ...

----------


## ardi21

Σ'αυτα τα χρηματα οτι και να παρεις το ιδιο και το αυτο. Ειναι πολυ λιγα δυστυχως.

Αφου ομως δεν μπορεις με τιποτε παραπανω παρε οποιο σου αρεσει εμφανισιακα και αν κολλησεις παιρνεις κατι καλυτερο.

----------


## Zus

Κατάλαβα, κατάντησε σπορ για πλουσίους το ποδήλατο? Είδα τώρα κάτι τιμές. 600άρια.  :Thumb down:

----------


## ardi21

Οχι 600. Με ενα των 300-350 εισαι μια χαρα και εχεις πραγματικο ποδηλατο :Smile: 

Yπαρχει και η λυση του μεταχειρισμενου βεβαια

----------


## Νikosanagn

Για μεταχειρισμένα που κοιτάμε?

----------


## Mouse Potato

podilates.gr
cyclist-friends.gr
xe.gr

----------


## lou.nick

Ποδηλατεί κανείς από εδώ πάνου ή μόνο οι χάμου βρίσκεστε;

----------


## ipo

> Κατάλαβα, κατάντησε σπορ για πλουσίους το ποδήλατο? Είδα τώρα κάτι τιμές. 600άρια.


Μια χαρά ποδήλατο βρίσκεις και με 130€. Το δικό μου είναι 18 ετών (το είχα πάρει στο γυμνάσιο και ήταν μάλιστα χαμηλής τιμής) και είμαι ευχαριστημένος από την απόδοσή του για τη χρήση που το θέλω. Τα δισκόφρενα είναι περιττό έξοδο για τους περισσότερους περιστασιακούς ποδηλάτες, ενώ στις χαμηλές τιμές, έχουν χειρότερη απόδοση από τα απλά v-brake.

Μην μπαίνεις στο τρυπάκι να ακολουθήσεις τη μόδα των ακριβών ποδηλάτων που έχει συνεπάρει τους συμπατριώτες μας την τελευταία διετία. Πρόσφατα ήμουν σε μία παρέα και σχολίασα το γεγονός ότι κάποιοι δίνουν 400€ για ποδήλατο. Οπότε πετάχτηκαν 2-3 και προσπαθούσαν να με πείσουν ότι με 900€ (που έδωσαν εκείνοι) παίρνεις "μετριότατο" ποδήλατο, αφού ένα καλό κοστίζει 3.000€.  :Laughing: 

Αν πηγαίνεις σε αγώνες και προσπαθείς να κερδίσεις δευτερόλεπτα, ενώ ταυτόχρονα κάνεις ό,τι περνάει από το χέρι σου για να έχεις τη βέλτιστη φυσική κατάσταση, το καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Δώσε και 30.000€ για ποδήλατο, αν τα έχεις ή θα τα πάρεις πίσω από τους χορηγούς σου.

Αλλά το να έχουμε ως μέτρο σύγκρισης το παραπάνω, ώστε να μας φαίνονται λίγα τα 400€, μου φαίνεται εξωπραγματικό. Λέει ο άλλος "το πήρα απόφαση, θα κάνω ποδήλατο, για γυμναστική κι επειδή όλοι κάνουν" και ξεκινάει καταναλώνοντας. Το κακό είναι ότι για πολλούς η γυμναστική τελειώνει στην κατανάλωση, αφού κάνουν 10 ώρες ποδήλατο και μετά το ξεχνάνε.

Δεν είναι το ακριβό ποδήλατο εκείνο που θα σε κάνει να ευχαριστηθείς την ποδηλασία. Είναι η παρέα, η διάθεσή σου και το κατά πόσο θα βάλεις την ποδηλασία στο εβδομαδιαίο πρόγραμμα. Η ερασιτεχνική ποδηλασία δε θέλει γερή τσέπη, αλλά δυνατή θέληση.

----------


## vamvakoolas

για το φιλο που εχει 200 ευρα 

ΔΕΣ ΣΤΟ CYCLIST FORUM ΕΧΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΦΤΗΝΟ ΜΕ 110 ΕΥΡΑ!!! αν δε το προλαβεις σου προτεινω παρε ενα ποδηλατο ειτε αυτο που γραφεις ειτε απο carrefour/praktiker/μαγαζι αλλα να ΜΗΝ ΕΧΕΙ αναρτησεις ή αν εχει ΜΟΝΟ μπροστα. Οποτε θες σου εξηγω και το γιατι...

Αν χρησιμοποιουμε σπανια το ποδηλατο ασφαλως και δε δινουμε πολλα λεφτα, εγω για παραδειγμα οταν το ειχα για αραια και που ειχα δωσει το αστρονομικο ποσο των....99 ευρα! :One thumb up:  (αν ψαξεις σε μαγαζια βρισκεις)

Αν ομως θες να κινεισαι για χλμ (πανω απο 30 σε καθε βολτα) ή να πηγαινεις σε μονοπατια βουνα κοκ τα παραπανω ποδηλατα....απλως θα διαλυθουν (το εχω δει). Οπως ειπαν και με 300 ευρα βρισκεις κατι αξιολογο! 

Χορηγος στη ποδηλασια στη καλυτερη να σου δωσει ποδηλατο και μετρημενοι στα δακτυλα ειναι επαγγελματιες που ζουν απο αυτο (δε μιλαω για ποδηλασια πιστας->ολυμπιακο αθλημα)

Υ.Γ Υπαρχει και το car.gr---->κατηγοριες ποδηλατα :Whistle:

----------


## Zus

Κάπως έτσι τα σκεφτόμουν και εγώ ipo... 

Ενδιαφέροντα όλα αυτά vamvakoolas, στείλε pm για τια τις αναρτήσεις όποτε μπορέσεις  :Respekt:

----------


## ardi21

Σε αυτα τα χρηματα οι αναρτησεις που εχουν τα ποδηλατα απλα...δεν υπαρχουν. Οχι μονο δεν σε διευκολυνουν αλλα σε ζοριζουν περισσοτερο στην μεση κοκ. Οπως και τα δισκοφρενα... Σκετη απογοητευση

Οποτε καλο ειναι να μην εχει τπτ απο τα δυο αλλα δυστυχως πλεον τα βαζουν και τα δυο οσο πιο πολυ μπορουν για λογους marketing. Τα βλεπει ο αλλος και θαμπωνεται :Wink:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Λοιπόν. Έχω ένα προβληματάκι με το bike. Τα προστατευτικά των συρματόσχοινων τρίβονται σε κάποια σημεία πάνω στο σκελετό και κάνουν σημάδια. Είχα κολλήσει ένα διάφανο αυτοκόλλητο πάνω στον σκελετό αλλά απ' ότι βλέπω η ζημιά βέβαια έχει γίνει.

2 οι ερωτήσεις μου:

-> Μπορώ με κάποιο τρόπο ν' αφαιρέσω τις γρατσουνιές σ' εκείνο το σημείο;
-> Τι μπορώ να πάρω το οποίο θα είναι αποτελεσματικότερο για να ησυχάσω μια και καλή; (λάστιχο ίσως - πως το ζητάμε...)

----------


## ardi21

Για τις γρατζουνιες δεν γνωριζω σιγουρα. Ισως αν επαιρνες καποια προιοντα που ειναι για τ'αυτοκινητα... Ρωτησε σε καποιο φανοποιειο.

Δεν ξερω τι αυτοκολλητο ειχες βαλει παντως αυτα ειναι πολυ καλα. Εχω βαλει το αντιστοιχο προστατευτικο στο ψαλιδι για την αλυσιδα.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Ναι κάτι αντίστοιχο έχω κι εγώ αλλά απ' ότι φαίνεται να βοηθάει και πολύ. Τα έξοδα αποστολής είναι 6€;  :Thinking:

----------


## ardi21

Ναι. Δεν συμφερει σε καμια περιπτωση να το παρεις μονο του απο internet.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Ναι όντως δεν συμφέρει. Μιας και έχεις βάλει στην αλυσίδα τα συγκεκριμένα, είναι εύκολο να ξεκολλήσουν; Γιατί όταν θα τρίβεται πάνω το συρματόσχοινο βλέπω να μην το κρατάει. Τα δικά μου έχουν αρχίσει και ξεκολλάνε.

----------


## vamvakoolas

για προστατευτικο σκελετου ......μανό! ναι βοηθαει και βγαινει και ευκολα! (δε κανω πλακα)

διαφορετικα δες lizard skins....εχουν τα πιο πολλα ποδηλαταδικα

Αναρτησεις σε φτηνα ποδηλατα (max 200 eyr) απορροφουν ενεργεια στροφαρισματος μιας και δεν ειναι ρυθμισμενες ουτε καν ρυθμιζονται με αποτελεσμα να χανεις ενεργεια που θα επρεπε να πηγαινει στη ροδα...αν μιλαμε και για αναρτηση πισω ειναι διπλος μπελας μιας και εκει χανεις περισσοτερο μιας και εχουμε και καθετη ταλαντωση κατα το στροφαρισμα! Επιπλεον αν προσεξουμε η πισω αναρτηση ειναι ενα απλο ελατηριο με βαση που λογικο ειναι με το χρονο να χανει τη δυναμικη του και να ταλαντωνεται οπως θελει χωρις να μπορουμε να το ελεγξουμε οταν στροφαρουμε.... :Sorry: 

Αντιθετα αν δεν εχει αναρτηση ή εστω εχει μπροστα (ψιλοβοηθανε στη πολη, για βουνο ξεχνα το) βαζεις και ενα καλο λαστιχο και ολα καλα....
Υ.Γ Οσοι εχετε πλαστικα πεταλια αλλαξτε τα μιας και ποτε δε ξερετε ποτε θα σας προδωσουν (μεταλλικα κοστιζουν απο 10 ευρα!)

----------


## ardi21

> Ναι όντως δεν συμφέρει. Μιας και έχεις βάλει στην αλυσίδα τα συγκεκριμένα, είναι εύκολο να ξεκολλήσουν; Γιατί όταν θα τρίβεται πάνω το συρματόσχοινο βλέπω να μην το κρατάει. Τα δικά μου έχουν αρχίσει και ξεκολλάνε.


Το εχω γυρω στο 2μηνο και παρολο το "δυσκολο" σημειο και την σκληρη χρηση σε χωμα κτλ ακομα δεν εχει ξεκολλησει καθολου. Εσυ που θα τα βαλεις και σε πιο νορμαλ σημεια νομιζω οτι δεν θα εχεις κανενα προβλημα

----------


## vamvakoolas

εγω εχω βαλει στην αναρτηση και στα ποτηρια (λεμε τωρα) :Razz: 

Αυριο Παρκο Αναβρυτων Μαρουσσι κανεις?(19.00-19.30 μεχρι οσο νυχτωσει)

----------


## ardi21

7.30 ηδη εχει αρχιζει να σκοτεινιαζει ρε συ :Razz:  Αυτο ειναι το προβλημα τωρα ρε γμτ...

Και που ν'αλλαζεις λαστιχο νυχτιατικα :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

Θέλω να αλλάξω αλυσίδα. Όπως είπα και σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα το ποδήλατο είναι 18 ετών (mountain) και η αλυσίδα εργοστασιακή. Όσο κι αν έψαξα, δεν μπόρεσα να βρω ασφάλεια για να την αφαιρέσω, ενώ κάποιοι γνωστοί μου ισχυρίζονται ότι μερικές εργοστασιακές πράγματι δεν έχουν ασφάλεια, αλλά μπορούν να ανοίξουν με ειδικό εργαλείο. Τι λέτε;

Από εκεί και μετά, έχουμε το εξής σύμπτωμα. Η αλυσίδα δουλεύει άψογα σε όλο της το μήκος εκτός από δύο διαδοχικές αρθρώσεις (ένα "κρίκο" ας πούμε) που είναι δύσκαμπτες. Δοκίμασα να λιπάνω το σημείο με λάδι, αλλά η διαφορά ήταν ανεπαίσθητη. Καλύτερα αποτελέσματα είδα με αντισκωριακό σπρέυ (αν και δε φαίνεται σκουριά σε αυτή) και ακόμη καλύτερα με Ajax που πρότεινε ένας φίλος. Χωρίς πλάκα το Ajax έκανε την καλύτερη δουλειά. Μετά όμως από μερικούς μήνες άρχισε πάλι να γίνεται δύσκαμπτη στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο, οπότε θα πάει για αλλαγή, εκτός κι αν μπορώ να αντικαταστήσω μόνο τις συγκεκριμένες αρθρώσεις.

Το ποδήλατο είναι παλιό και θέλω να δώσω όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερα χρήματα για μία αξιόπιστη αλυσίδα (τίποτε το εξεζητημένο). 18 ταχύτητες Shimano. Από πού αγοράζω και τι; Τι προδιαγραφές θα πρέπει να λάβω υπόψη; (μήκος, πλάτος ή απόσταση κρίκων, κάτι άλλο; ) Πρέπει να πάρω extra την ασφάλεια/κλιπ; Πρέπει να σπάσω την προηγούμενη για την αφαιρέσω;

----------


## vamvakoolas

αν θελετε υπαρχει και Ιλισσια (που κανω προπονησεις και εχθες ημουν) ή αναβασση Υμμητου και ωρα εκκινησης 18.00.... :Wink:  

(και στα 2 θα εχει ....ΠΟΝΟ)

----------


## Mouse Potato

> για προστατευτικο σκελετου ......μανό! ναι βοηθαει και βγαινει και ευκολα! (δε κανω πλακα)
> 
> διαφορετικα δες lizard skins....εχουν τα πιο πολλα ποδηλαταδικα


Πως ακριβώς δηλαδή; Αρχίζω και βάφω χωρίς πρόβλημα;  :Razz: 




> Το εχω γυρω στο 2μηνο και παρολο το "δυσκολο" σημειο και την σκληρη χρηση σε χωμα κτλ ακομα δεν εχει ξεκολλησει καθολου. Εσυ που θα τα βαλεις και σε πιο νορμαλ σημεια νομιζω οτι δεν θα εχεις κανενα προβλημα


Ευχαριστώ  :Wink:

----------


## ipo

> Αυριο Παρκο Αναβρυτων Μαρουσσι κανεις?(19.00-19.30 μεχρι οσο νυχτωσει)


Αν κατάλαβα καλά, αυτό είναι ταυτόσημο με το Άλσος Συγγρού. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είμαι μέσα.

----------


## ipo

> Θέλω να αλλάξω αλυσίδα. Όπως είπα και σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα το ποδήλατο είναι 18 ετών (mountain) και η αλυσίδα εργοστασιακή. Όσο κι αν έψαξα, δεν μπόρεσα να βρω ασφάλεια για να την αφαιρέσω, ενώ κάποιοι γνωστοί μου ισχυρίζονται ότι μερικές εργοστασιακές πράγματι δεν έχουν ασφάλεια, αλλά μπορούν να ανοίξουν με ειδικό εργαλείο. Τι λέτε;
> 
> Από εκεί και μετά, έχουμε το εξής σύμπτωμα. Η αλυσίδα δουλεύει άψογα σε όλο της το μήκος εκτός από δύο διαδοχικές αρθρώσεις (ένα "κρίκο" ας πούμε) που είναι δύσκαμπτες. Δοκίμασα να λιπάνω το σημείο με λάδι, αλλά η διαφορά ήταν ανεπαίσθητη. Καλύτερα αποτελέσματα είδα με αντισκωριακό σπρέυ (αν και δε φαίνεται σκουριά σε αυτή) και ακόμη καλύτερα με Ajax που πρότεινε ένας φίλος. Χωρίς πλάκα το Ajax έκανε την καλύτερη δουλειά. Μετά όμως από μερικούς μήνες άρχισε πάλι να γίνεται δύσκαμπτη στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο, οπότε θα πάει για αλλαγή, εκτός κι αν μπορώ να αντικαταστήσω μόνο τις συγκεκριμένες αρθρώσεις.
> 
> Το ποδήλατο είναι παλιό και θέλω να δώσω όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερα χρήματα για μία αξιόπιστη αλυσίδα (τίποτε το εξεζητημένο). 18 ταχύτητες Shimano. Από πού αγοράζω και τι; Τι προδιαγραφές θα πρέπει να λάβω υπόψη; (μήκος, πλάτος ή απόσταση κρίκων, κάτι άλλο; ) Πρέπει να πάρω extra την ασφάλεια/κλιπ; Πρέπει να σπάσω την προηγούμενη για την αφαιρέσω;


Τελικά πέρασα από ποδηλατάδικο και μου πέρασαν μία καινούρια, αφού υπολόγισαν το απαιτούμενο μήκος. Η αλυσίδα χρειαζόταν εξολκέα για να αφαιρεθεί, το ίδιο και η τοποθέτηση της νέας. 10€ το ανταλλακτικό μαζί με την τοποθέτηση.


Ορίστε μία λίστα με ποδηλατάδικα:


*Spoiler:*




http://www.kassimatisbikes.grΛεωφ. Βουλιαγμένης 27, Γλυφάδα - Τηλ.: 210-9601271 Φαξ.: 210-9643856
http://www.kassimatisbikes.gr
Λεωφ. Βουλιαγμένης 27, Γλυφάδα - Τηλ.: 210-9601271 Φαξ.: 210-9643856

Κασιματης Cycling
http://www.kassimatiscycling.gr Πλατεία Ιπποδαμείας 8, Τηλ. 210 4122596, 210 4113654 Fax: 210 4119317 Piraeus 18531, Greece
http://www.kassimatiscycling.gr
Πλατεία Ιπποδαμείας 8,
Τηλ. 210 4122596, 210 4113654
Fax: 210 4119317
Piraeus 18531, Greece

Τσιρίκος
http://www.tsirikosbikes.gr/ Περικλέους 2 & Λεωφ. Κηφισίας 212 154 51 Νέο Ψυχικό Τηλ: 210 6715814 Fax: 210 6715815
http://www.tsirikosbikes.gr/
Περικλέους 2 & Λεωφ. Κηφισίας 212
154 51 Νέο Ψυχικό
Τηλ: 210 6715814
Fax: 210 6715815

TopCycles
http://www.topcycles.gr 53 Βασιλέως Αλεξάνδρου Peristeri 12131, Greece Τηλ./Fax. 210 57 58 915
http://www.topcycles.gr
53 Βασιλέως Αλεξάνδρου
Peristeri 12131, Greece
Τηλ./Fax. 210 57 58 915

cyclist
http://www.cyclist.gr Λεωφόρος Βάρης Κορωπίου & Μακεδονίας 2 Βάρη 166 72, Αττική Τηλ: 210 9612929, Fax: 210 9612520
http://www.cyclist.gr
Λεωφόρος Βάρης Κορωπίου & Μακεδονίας 2
Βάρη 166 72, Αττική
Τηλ: 210 9612929, Fax: 210 9612520

ποδηλατοδρομιο
http://podilatodromio.com/ Ιδομένεως 67 - Ιλιον Τηλ.: 210 2611172
http://podilatodromio.com/
Ιδομένεως 67 - Ιλιον
Τηλ.: 210 2611172

Frederic Bikes
Πατησίων 37 Στουρνάρη 51 (στοα Αλφα) Αθήνα, 10432 Τηλ: 210 5221508 Fax : 210 5221508
Πατησίων 37
Στουρνάρη 51
(στοα Αλφα)
Αθήνα, 10432
Τηλ: 210 5221508
Fax : 210 5221508

kinisi bikes
http://www.kinisibikes.gr/ χαριλάου Τρικούπη και Έλλης 1 Κηφισιά ηλ. 210 6208611, fax 210 6250026
http://www.kinisibikes.gr/
χαριλάου Τρικούπη και Έλλης 1
Κηφισιά
ηλ. 210 6208611, fax 210 6250026

kifissia bike
http://www.kifissiabike.gr/ Κηφισίας 306 & Κρήτης 11, Κηφισιά τηλ.: 210 62 32 002 τηλ./fax: 210 80 88 886
http://www.kifissiabike.gr/
Κηφισίας 306 & Κρήτης 11, Κηφισιά
τηλ.: 210 62 32 002 τηλ./fax: 210 80 88 886

DynoCycles
http://dynocycles.com/ Λ. Σοφοκλή Βενιζέλου 41 Ηλιούπολη 16343 Τηλέφωνο: 210 99.01.919
http://dynocycles.com/
Λ. Σοφοκλή Βενιζέλου 41
Ηλιούπολη 16343
Τηλέφωνο: 210 99.01.919

Μαλατεστας #1
http://www.malatestasbikes.gr MEΣOΓEIΩN 422 AΓ. ΠAPAΣKEYH - ΑΘΗΝΑ 15342 ΤΗΛ. 210-6012890 FAX. 210-6011459
http://www.malatestasbikes.gr
MEΣOΓEIΩN 422
AΓ. ΠAPAΣKEYH - ΑΘΗΝΑ 15342
ΤΗΛ. 210-6012890
FAX. 210-6011459

Μαλατεστας #2
http://www.malatestasbikes.gr 10 Λεωφόρος Θρακομακεδόνων Acharnae 13672, Greece ΤΗΛ. 210-2443456 FAX. 210-6011459
http://www.malatestasbikes.gr
10 Λεωφόρος Θρακομακεδόνων
Acharnae 13672, Greece
ΤΗΛ. 210-2443456
FAX. 210-6011459

Grammarios bikes
http://grammariosbikes.com/ Λένορμαν & Τηλεφάνους 4 Κολωνός, Άττική. 10442 Τηλέφωνο: 210-5136690 Fax: 210-513669
http://grammariosbikes.com/
Λένορμαν & Τηλεφάνους 4
Κολωνός, Άττική. 10442
Τηλέφωνο: 210-5136690
Fax: 210-513669

justride
http://www.justride.gr/ Μάχης Κρήτης 3, 135 61 Άγιοι Ανάργυροι, Αθήνα 210-2627651
http://www.justride.gr/
Μάχης Κρήτης 3,
135 61 Άγιοι Ανάργυροι, Αθήνα
210-2627651
wheelmania
http://www.wheelmania.gr Λεωφόρος Ελευθερίου Βενιζέλου 173 Νέα Σμύρνη 17123, Greece Τηλ: 210-935 8432
http://www.wheelmania.gr
Λεωφόρος Ελευθερίου Βενιζέλου 173
Νέα Σμύρνη 17123, Greece
Τηλ: 210-935 8432

world of bike
http://www.worldofbike.gr/gr/ Γκανογιάννη 75-77, 15773 Ζωγράφου, τηλ.: 2107488692, 2107779954
http://www.worldofbike.gr/gr/
Γκανογιάννη 75-77,
15773 Ζωγράφου,
τηλ.: 2107488692, 2107779954

gatsoulis αγ. παρασκευη
http://www.gatsoulis.gr 23 Χαλανδρίου Agia Paraskevi 15343, Greece Τηλ.: 2106393835
http://www.gatsoulis.gr
23 Χαλανδρίου
Agia Paraskevi 15343, Greece
Τηλ.: 2106393835

Gatsoulis αιγαλεω
http://www.gatsoulis.gr 304 Θηβων Egaleo 12241, Greece Τηλ.: 210 5692716
http://www.gatsoulis.gr
304 Θηβων
Egaleo 12241, Greece
Τηλ.: 210 5692716

Gatsoulis Μεταμόρφωση
http://www.gatsoulis.gr Αναγεννήσεως 54 Τηλ.: 210 2833773
http://www.gatsoulis.gr
Αναγεννήσεως 54
Τηλ.: 210 2833773

Gatsulis Νεα Ερυθραια
Λεωφ. Θησέως 3 (Δίπλα στην Toyota) Τηλ.: 210 6228019
Λεωφ. Θησέως 3 (Δίπλα στην Toyota)
Τηλ.: 210 6228019

Gatsoulis Πειραιας
Εθν. Αντιστάσεως 39-41 Πλ. Ιπποδαμείας Τηλ.: 210 4227551
Εθν. Αντιστάσεως 39-41
Πλ. Ιπποδαμείας
Τηλ.: 210 4227551

Gatsulis αθηνα
http://www.gatsoulis.gr Γ’ Σεπτεμβρίου 37 & Στουρνάρη Τηλ.: 210 5233198
http://www.gatsoulis.gr
Γ’ Σεπτεμβρίου 37 & Στουρνάρη
Τηλ.: 210 5233198

Gatsoulis Νεα Φιλαδελφεια
ΓΑΤΣΟΥΛΗΣ, Σ., Ε.Π.Ε.
Βυτίνης 26, Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια 14342
Greece
210-2512779
gatsoulis.gr

e-biker βουλα
http://www.e-biker.gr/ Αγιου Ιωαννου 22 Βούλα 16673, Greece Τηλ : 2108955195
http://www.e-biker.gr/
Αγιου Ιωαννου 22
Βούλα 16673, Greece
Τηλ : 2108955195

e-biker Γλυφαδα
http://www.e-biker.gr/ Δημητρίου Γούναρη 41 Glyfada 16561, Greece Τηλ : 2109637938
http://www.e-biker.gr/
Δημητρίου Γούναρη 41
Glyfada 16561, Greece
Τηλ : 2109637938

----------


## ardi21

Ποδηλαταδικα Αττικης
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?sourc...6daf0e12e8eb82

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Ποδηλαταδικα Αττικης
> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?sourc...6daf0e12e8eb82


 Χμ   :Thinking: έχει μόνο το ένα απο τα ποδηλατάδικα της περιοχής μου  απο που το βρήκες αν είναι να τους ενημερώσουμε.

----------


## ardi21

> Χμ  έχει μόνο το ένα απο τα ποδηλατάδικα της περιοχής μου  απο που το βρήκες αν είναι να τους ενημερώσουμε.


Aφησε comment στο link ετσι ωστε να προστεθουν και τα υπολοιπα.

Αν δεν εχεις gmail στειλε μου με pm τα πληρη στοιχεια (ονομα, site αν εχουν, διευθυνση, τηλεφωνο) των υπολοιπων ποδηλαταδικων να το κανω εγω

----------


## Νikosanagn

Όχι οκ έχω Gmail θα στείλω.

----------


## ipo

> Ποδηλαταδικα Αττικης
> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?sourc...6daf0e12e8eb82


 :One thumb up: 
Πολύ καλή λίστα. Ανακάλυψα ένα που είναι σχετικά κοντά στο σπίτι μου, που δεν ήξερα.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Όποιος δεν πήγε στην έκθεση *να πάει*! Απίστευτη ποικιλία σε ποδήλατα διαφόρων εταιριών (cube, scott, ideal, specialized, ghost, bianchi κλπ) και διάφορα διασκεδαστικά events. Ίσως την επισκεφτώ και αύριο.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ναι κι εγώ θα πάω αυριο το απογευματάκι.

----------


## ipo

Ψήνεστε;  :Razz:

----------


## treli@ris

Βαζεις το ποδηλατο;  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ψήνεστε;


Αν μου πάρεις ποδήλατο και εξοπλισμό πάω!  :Razz: 

---------------------------------------------

Άσχετο-σχετικό: Θέλω να του βάλω υδραυλικά δισκόφρενα. Έχω αυτές τις μανέτες:


*Spoiler:*









Θα μπορέσω να ενσωματώσω την νέα μανέτα στις ήδη υπάρχουσες ταχύτητες; Κι αν ναι τι μπορώ να βάλω; Σκέφτομαι για τα Avid Elixir R. Καμία γνώμη;

----------


## Νikosanagn

Δεν φαίνεται το spoiler.

----------


## ipo

Τα δισκόφρενα αυξάνουν το βάρος του ποδηλάτου (~400gr), ενώ προσφέρουν καλύτερη απόδοση μόνο αν η ζάντα έχει βραχεί ή έχει στραβώσει. Απ' όσα έχω διαβάσει από έμπειρους ποδηλάτες, για ερασιτεχνική χρήση τελικά επιβαρύνουν τον ποδηλάτη, αντί να τον βοηθούν. Δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει, αλλά όπου και να διαβάσεις, λένε ότι προωθούνται από το marketing, χωρίς να προσφέρουν κάτι.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Δεν φαίνεται το spoiler.


http://velospec.ru/i/db/shimano/c/st...tef50-full.jpg




> Τα δισκόφρενα αυξάνουν το βάρος του ποδηλάτου (~400gr), ενώ προσφέρουν καλύτερη απόδοση μόνο αν η ζάντα έχει βραχεί ή έχει στραβώσει. Απ' όσα έχω διαβάσει από έμπειρους ποδηλάτες, για ερασιτεχνική χρήση τελικά επιβαρύνουν τον ποδηλάτη, αντί να τον βοηθούν. Δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει, αλλά όπου και να διαβάσεις, λένε ότι προωθούνται από το marketing, χωρίς να προσφέρουν κάτι.


Επειδή έτυχε να έχει μηχανικά δισκόφρενα το ποδήλατό μου (= αυξημένο βάρος) θέλω να τα αλλάξω. Υπάρχουν στιγμές που χρειάζομαι πιο δυνατά φρένα (off road πάντα).

Γενικώς με τρώει η τσέπη μου...

----------


## Νikosanagn

Και είσαι σίγουρος οτι δεν σε καλύπτουν καλά τακάκια δεν νομίζω οτι υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην σε καλύψουν σε οποιαδήποτε συνθήκη... τώρα αμα σε τρώει...  :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

Mouse Potato trekking δεν εχεις? Τι να τα κανεις αυτα τα φρενα? Θα πας μηπως σε κανα red bull event τελικα? :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

A, και το λινκ δεν μου δουλέυει  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Υπάρχουν στιγμές που χρειάζομαι πιο δυνατά φρένα (off road πάντα).


Δηλαδή υπάρχει περίπτωση να πιέσεις πολύ δυνατά το φρένο και να μην κοκκαλώσει ο τροχός;

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Mouse Potato trekking δεν εχεις? Τι να τα κανεις αυτα τα φρενα? Θα πας μηπως σε κανα red bull event τελικα?


MTB... Και ναι είμαι σκληροπυρηνικός (για το ποδήλατο)  :Twisted Evil: 

........Auto merged post: Mouse Potato πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 55 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δηλαδή υπάρχει περίπτωση να πιέσεις πολύ δυνατά το φρένο και να μην κοκκαλώσει ο τροχός;


Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημά μου... Σε δύσκολες συνθήκες δεν έχεις την πολυτέλεια να πιέζεις το φρένο...

----------


## ardi21

> MTB... Και ναι είμαι σκληροπυρηνικός (για το ποδήλατο) 
> 
> Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημά μου... Σε δύσκολες συνθήκες δεν έχεις την πολυτέλεια να πιέζεις το φρένο...


Οκ.

Δεν ξερω σε τι συνθηκες πας και ουτε τι φρενα εχεις τωρα αλλα κατα την γμωμη μου ειναι υπερβολη. Εγω εχω τα μηχανικα avid bb7 με 185αρη δισκο μπροστα (105 ευρω μπρος-πισω) και οπου και αν εχω παει (μονοπατια κτλ κτλ) δεν εχω νιωσει ανασφαλεια...

Με τα παλια που ειχε πανω το ποδηλατο εκανες τον σταυρο σου

Τι διαδρομες κανεις αληθεια? Πας σε μονοπατια Βασιλικα-Υμμητο-Παρνηθα κτλ?

Τωρα αν σε τρωει...

----------


## Mouse Potato

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μια φορά με πρόδωσαν σε ένα πολύ κατηφορικό κομμάτι με χοντρό χαλίκι και μεγάλες αυλακώσεις όπου απλά δεν με επιβράδυναν όσο ήθελα με τίποτα (ένα κλικ πριν μπλοκάρει εννοώ). Δεν ξέρω για πoιο λόγο. Έτσι έχω αρχίσει και το σκέφτομαι. ~200€ είναι υπερβολή για φρένα όταν όλο το ποδήλατο πριν 1+ χρόνο έκανε ~430€; :-/

----------


## ardi21

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μια φορά με πρόδωσαν σε ένα πολύ κατηφορικό κομμάτι με χοντρό χαλίκι και μεγάλες αυλακώσεις όπου απλά δεν με επιβράδυναν όσο ήθελα με τίποτα (ένα κλικ πριν μπλοκάρει εννοώ). Δεν ξέρω για πιο λόγο. Έτσι έχω αρχίσει και σκέφτομαι. ~200€ είναι υπερβολή για φρένα όταν όλο το ποδήλατο πριν 1+ χρόνο έκανε ~430€; :-/


Παρε τα bb7... Tα elixir ειναι μεγαλη υπερβολη γι'αυτα που τα θες

----------


## Mouse Potato

Γενικώς η avid τι λέει σαν αξιοπιστία και μάρκα; Εσένα ποια είχε πριν τ' αλλάξεις;

----------


## ardi21

Κατι promax της κακιας ωρας... Δεν την παλευαν καθολου εκει που πηγαινα.

Η avid ειναι απο τις πολυ καλες οπως και τα bb7.

Μπορεις να κοιταξεις και τα bb5. Εχουν ακριβως την ιδια δυναμη αλλα ειναι λιιιγο πιο δυσκολα στο ρυθμισμα.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Κατι promax της κακιας ωρας... Δεν την παλευαν καθολου εκει που πηγαινα.
> 
> Η avid ειναι απο τις πολυ καλες οπως και τα bb7.
> 
> Μπορεις να κοιταξεις και τα bb5. Εχουν ακριβως την ιδια δυναμη αλλα ειναι λιιιγο πιο δυσκολα στο ρυθμισμα.


Κοίτα caliper μπρος-πίσω έχω shimano deore. Για entry level μηχανικά φρένα διαβάζω πως δεν τα πάνε και άσχημα.

----------


## ardi21

Ειναι εξαιρετικα φρενα και ειδικα για τα λεφτα που εχουν. Συγκρινονται με μετρια υδραυλικα

Αμα τους βαλεις και κανενα καλυτερο τακακι (εγω δεν εχω βαλει ακομα) αντε γεια...

Aφου εχεις deore δοκιμασε με καλα τακακια πρωτα και μετα βλεπεις. Κοιτα σε coolstop, jagwire

----------


## Mouse Potato

Προτείνεις κάποιο συγκεκριμένο;

----------


## ardi21

http://www.cyclist.gr/product.php?codenum=JW5030SDN

----------


## Mouse Potato

Στην αλλαγή θα τα δοκιμάσω... Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## dantouan

Ακουω προτασεις για το παρακατω ποδηλατο 

http://www.finikas.gr/index.php?opti...mid=58&lang=el

----------


## mzaf

Είδα πρόσφατα δύο τέτοια...γενικά,η όρθια στάση στήν οδήγηση,βολεύει μόνο αν κάνεις μικρές αποστάσεις(5-10 χλμ).Από εκεί και μετά,είναι κουραστική και καταπονεί τη μέση  :Wink:

----------


## ipo

Δεν έχω οδηγήσει τέτοιο ποδήλατο, αλλά υπάρχουν κάποια ποδήλατα πόλης με λιγότερο όρθια στάση που από αυτά, αλλά σαφώς πιο όρθια από τα mountain. Πιστεύω ότι εκείνα είναι τα πιο βολικά, αφού πέφτει λίγο βάρος στα χέρια.

----------


## dantouan

Εννοεις τα trekking ?

----------


## vamvakoolas

απλα πραγματα:

Το ποδηλατο που θες ειναι για μουρη...
Γενικα η σταση του σωματος δεν ειναι για πολλα (χλμ) αλλα εχουν ελαφρυ σκελετο και ειναι και ευελικτα σε σχεση με τα θηρια (ΜΤΒ)
Αν το θες για καμια βολτα στη πολη/freeday  μια χαρα

Αν ομως θες ποδηλατο για βουνα, για πολλα χλμ, για να πηγαινεις για ψωνια και να φορτωνεσαι, να κινεισαι στη πολη ΞΕΧΝΑ ΤΟ

Ενας γνωστος ειχα ολοιδιο (μαυρο) και μαλιστα το φωναζανε "τσοπερα" οταν καταλαβε τα παραπανω (που του τα ελεγα απο τη πρωτη μερα που το πηρε)"ματωσε" για να το πουλησει και μαλιστα σε τιμη ξεφτυλα! :Thumb down:

----------


## dantouan

> απλα πραγματα:
> 
> Το ποδηλατο που θες ειναι για μουρη...
> Γενικα η σταση του σωματος δεν ειναι για πολλα (χλμ) αλλα εχουν ελαφρυ σκελετο και ειναι και ευελικτα σε σχεση με τα θηρια (ΜΤΒ)
> Αν το θες για καμια βολτα στη πολη/freeday  μια χαρα
> 
> Αν ομως θες ποδηλατο για βουνα, για πολλα χλμ, για να πηγαινεις για ψωνια και να φορτωνεσαι, να κινεισαι στη πολη ΞΕΧΝΑ ΤΟ
> 
> Ενας γνωστος ειχα ολοιδιο (μαυρο) και μαλιστα το φωναζανε "τσοπερα" οταν καταλαβε τα παραπανω (που του τα ελεγα απο τη πρωτη μερα που το πηρε)"ματωσε" για να το πουλησει και μαλιστα σε τιμη ξεφτυλα!


Πιστεψε με δεν θελω ενα ποδηλατο για να πουλησω μουρη, απλα με πριζωσαν εκει κατι παιδια οτι ειναι και καλα πολυ ξεκουραστο, με την πιο σωστη θεση σωματος, οταν οι αλλοι κουραζονται εσυ δεν θα εχεις καταλαβει τιποτα και διαφορα τετοια... με αποτελεσμα να μπω σε σκεψεις...

Η δικη σου προταση ειναι δηλαδη κατι σε trekking?

----------


## vamvakoolas

εγω σου περιεγραψα την εμπειρια οπως την εζησα. Αλλωστε αν ηταν ετσι οπως τα λενε, θα επρεπε να ειχε γεμισει η αγορα με τετοια κατι που....δε γινεται :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

trekking, fitness οπως το καθε μαγαζι ή η καθε εταιρια τα ονομαζει...

γενικα κοιτα να εχει αναρτηση μπροστα

Δε ξερω που μενεις και τι διαδρομες θες να κανεις (και κυριως ποσα λεφτα θα δωσεις) για να σου πω κατι συγκεκριμενο. Απλως σιγουρα θα θες (αν δεν εχεις ηδη) καποια αναγκαια πραγματα οπως κρανος/φωτα/αλυσιδα

----------


## dantouan

Παγκρατι μενω, τιγκα στις ανηφορες και το ποδηλατο θα κανει τα παντα απο βολτα γυρω γυρω, κανα freeday μεχρι και Σπηλαιο Παιανιας...

Ποια η γνωμη σου για το Multigo της Ideal?

----------


## ardi21

Σπηλαιο Παιανιας? Εχει χωματακι εκει?

Γενικα συμφωνω και 'γω στο trekking με μια αναρτηση μπροστα. 

Αυτο θα σου ειναι μια χαρα π.χ

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Σπηλαιο Παιανιας? Εχει χωματακι εκει?
> 
> Γενικα συμφωνω και 'γω στο trekking με μια αναρτηση μπροστα. 
> 
> Αυτο θα σου ειναι μια χαρα π.χ


+1

Γενικα αποτι μιλησα και με παραγοντα της αγορας ποδηλατου μεχρι 450 ευρα η ideal ειναι κορυφη γι'αυτα που πληρωνεις. (μετα βεβαια για τους πιο ψαγμενους.. για τα πανηγυρια :ROFL: )

----------


## dantouan

Ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας γι αυτο το ποδηλατο (λογω τιμης και περιφερειακων) ????????

http://www.xe.gr/pages/Details.aspx?...=1&pageSize=10

----------


## aleex

να πω κ γω κάτι για τιμές τώρα που υπάρχει κ κρίση για όσους θέλουν να ασχοληθούν με mtb κ έστω κ λίγο πραγματικό χώμα      

έχω ένα παλιό mtb hardtail χρωμόλη με εξαρτήματα κυρίως xt/xtr κ τα παρακάτω που λέω τα έχω λίγο πολύ πάθει με φτηνά ποδήλατα βουνού ή trekking      

με φτηνά ποδήλατα   μόλις πάτε πραγματικό χώμα μερικές φορές θα συμβούν τα εξής:       

1. καταρχάς θα πάρετε στο χέρι τη μεσαία τριβή (το ρουλεμάν ανάμεσα στα πετάλια),       

2. μετά μόλις κάνετε κ μερικές αλλαγές ταχυτήτων με ορθοπεταλιά θα πάρετε κ το σασμάν παραμάσχαλα      

3. οι ζάντες θα γίνουν οκτάρι     

4. χωρίς clipless πετάλια θα σας φύγουν τα πόδια σε καμιά κατηφόρα από τα πετάλια θα φάτε τα μούτρα σας κ θα πάτε νοσοκομείο      

Για να μη πάθετε τα παραπάνω μη δώσετε λιγότερα από 800 ευρώ για hardtail. Σκεφτήτε μόνο ότι ένα αξιοπρεπές πηρούνι με 10cm διαδρομή κάνει τουλάχιστον 300 με 400 ευρώ από μόνο του, αλλιώς μη πηγαίνετε χώμα, κρίμα είναι .....  :Whistle:

----------


## vamvakoolas

αν και το ΜΤΒ δεν ειναι το στοιχειο μου, λογω αγωνιστικων υποχρεωσεων ...με χωσανε:

1)Αυτα που αναφερεσαι μπορει να ισχυουν για ποδηλατα απο jumbo, alex pack κοκ που κανουν το πολυ 150 ευρα
2)Εγω προσωπικα τρεχω clipless χωρις κανενα θεμα και οχι σε λοφακια. Μαλιστα το θεμα εχει αναλυθει σε εξειδικευμενα φορουμ και δεν υπαρχει σαφης απαντηση (και εγω μπορω ευκολα να πω οτι με clips ειναι ευκολο να σαβουριαστεις σε κατι αποτομο/ξαφνικο μεχρι να ξεκουμπωσεις)

10cm διαδρομη ισως το πηρουνι για 10mm χλωμο (μαλλον απροσεξια) και αν θες να κατεβαινεις Ταυγετο ή Ναουσα ισως, αλλα για το μεσο χρηστη δεν υπαρχει λογος :Thinking: 
Σε αγωνα (ειχε και "οπεν")ετρεξε παλικαρι αν θυμαμαι με balistic και τερματισε. Αν σε διαβαζε δε θα επρεπε ο ιδιος αλλα και γενικα οσοι γουσταρουν βολτουλες να εμεναν σπιτια :Thumb down: * Μη φοβιζεις το κοσμο* εκτος αν θες να πηγαινεις "χωμα" οπως λες μονος σου ή δε θες να ξαναδεις αλλον. Ολοι οι αθλητες που τωρα ειναι κορυφη ξεκινησαν απο φτηνα ποδηλατακια και οταν οι απαιτησεις ανεβηκαν σπρωξανε τα χρηματα. Εγω προσωπικα εχω αγορασει πλαισια/ποδηλάτα/ανταλακτικα σε ξεφτυλα τιμη κυριως απο ατομα που το πρωτο τους ποδηλατο ηταν πανακριβο και μετα το παρατησαν (δεν ειχαν χρονο/ξενερωσαν/δεν πολυπαταγαν βουνα)

----------


## ardi21

Το πηγες στο αλλο ακρο. Ειπαμε να μην παιρνει καποιος ποδηλατα των 100 ευρω αλλα οχι οτι τα 800 ειναι το μινιμουμ, προς Θεου...

Τιποτε απο αυτα δεν θα συμβει με ενα επωνυμο ποδηλατο των 350 ευρω π.χ. Εγγυημενα.

----------


## ipo

> 10cm διαδρομη ισως το πηρουνι για 10mm χλωμο (μαλλον απροσεξια) και αν θες να κατεβαινεις Ταυγετο ή Ναουσα ισως, αλλα για το μεσο χρηστη δεν υπαρχει λογος
> Σε αγωνα (ειχε και "οπεν")ετρεξε παλικαρι αν θυμαμαι με balistic και τερματισε. Αν σε διαβαζε δε θα επρεπε ο ιδιος αλλα και γενικα οσοι γουσταρουν βολτουλες να εμεναν σπιτια* Μη φοβιζεις το κοσμο* εκτος αν θες να πηγαινεις "χωμα" οπως λες μονος σου ή δε θες να ξαναδεις αλλον. Ολοι οι αθλητες που τωρα ειναι κορυφη ξεκινησαν απο φτηνα ποδηλατακια και οταν οι απαιτησεις ανεβηκαν σπρωξανε τα χρηματα. Εγω προσωπικα εχω αγορασει πλαισια/ποδηλάτα/ανταλακτικα σε ξεφτυλα τιμη κυριως απο ατομα που το πρωτο τους ποδηλατο ηταν πανακριβο και μετα το παρατησαν (δεν ειχαν χρονο/ξενερωσαν/δεν πολυπαταγαν βουνα)


 :One thumb up:

----------


## Zus

Είναι ευκαιρία με την τωρινή οικονομική κατάσταση, να γίνει το ποδήλατο εκτός από χόμπι και γνωστό ως μέσο μετακίνησης.

Με όσους έχω μιλήσει, από την στιγμή που άκουγαν τις τιμές στα ποδηλατάδικα έφευγαν τρέχοντας.  :Thumb down:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Είναι ευκαιρία με την τωρινή οικονομική κατάσταση, να γίνει το ποδήλατο εκτός από χόμπι και γνωστό ως μέσο μετακίνησης.
> 
> Με όσους έχω μιλήσει, από την στιγμή που άκουγαν τις τιμές στα ποδηλατάδικα έφευγαν τρέχοντας.


αρκετοι (και απο εδω) ξερουν πως ξεκινησα εγω-> με ποδηλατο των* 100 ευρα* (ειχε 99 για την ακριβεια) απο praktiker! :One thumb up:  AKOMA EXEI αν και παιζει με τις αυξησεις να βρεις στα 120 ευρα. Αν εχουν μπροστα αναρτηση παρε αν δεν εχουν επισης παρε, αν εχουν διπλη....ξεχνα το! :Razz:  

Το ποδηλατο το ειχα κανα 6μηνο (ξανα)κολλησα με ποδηλασια και ειχε παει παντου (και Υμμητο) επιπλεον στη πολη εβγαζε ανετα ολες τις μετακινησεις και δεν ειχα αγχος για κλοπη (σα μερικους με ποδηλατα ακριβα) αν και του ειχα λουκετακι. Σαν αναβαθμιση εβαλα μεταλλικα πεταλια και καλυτερα τακακια (μιλαμε για τρελο κοστος......15 ευρα). Μετα ομως που ειδα οτι μου αρεσε και το χρησιμοποιουσα τακτικα (σε βαθμο να ...ξεχασω την οδηγηση ΙΧ) πηρα κατι καλυτερο :Whistle: 

Το δικο μου παραδειγμα το εβαλα για να τονισω οτι αν δε μου αρεσε μιλαμε για ρισκο το πολυ 150 ευρα (με κρανος/φωτακια/λουκετακι) που στη χειροτερη να τα χανα και στη καλυτερη ειτε να κολλαγα ειτε να τα πουλαγα και να επαιρνα πισω καποιο ποσο....

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ 400+100=500 ΕΥΡΑ

----------


## aleex

σόρρυ ρε παιδιά, αλλά από τις εμπειρίες μου μιλάω.

ότι καβάλησα ας πούμε με shimano της σειράς lx από μεσαίες τριβές, σασμάν κλπ, μετά από 100 χιλιόμετρα πετρώδεις χωματόδρομους στα βουνά στις αττικής ήταν για πέταμα, 

μόλις πήρα ποδήλατο με shimano xt, είδα διαφορά μέρα με τη νύχτα. κ μη μου λέτε για χωματόδρομους που δεν έχουν ούτε πετραδάκι όπως ας πούμε Γερμανία, Βέλγιο κλπ, γιατί τα ελληνικά βουνά έχουν σχεδόν τους πιό πετρώδεις χωματόδρομους όλης της Ευρώπης.

κ πάλι σόρρυ, αλλά ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις

όσον αφορά τα πετάλια μπορεί κάποιοι να μη πέφτουν με πλατφόρμες, αλλά για δείτε κ πόσοι έχουν χτυπήσει άσκημα. Τα καλά clipless ρυθμίζονται να ξεκουμπώνουν πολύ εύκολα έτσι κι αλλιώς.

Από ότι διαβάζω κ στο forum του mtbr (το μεγαλύτερο που υπάρχει για mtb) όλοι οι σοβαροί αθλητές του mtb clipless χρησιμοποιούν

----------


## ardi21

Εγω ας πουμε που εχω alivio σε ολο το ποδηλατο, το εχω σκισει εδω και 1000 χλμ και δεν εχει βγαλει κιχ τι να πω? Ουτε ρυθμιση δεν του εχω κανει στις ταχυτητες...

Δεν ξερω σε τι ποδηλατο ανεβηκες παντως αν εγινε αυτο που λες ειτε καποιο προβλημα ειχε ειτε η χρηση που του εκανες ηταν εκτος οριων. Αν π.χ το κοπανησες 5-6 φορες σε πτωσεις κτλ λογικο ειναι να σπασει κατι. 

Με 25 ευρω παιρνεις πλατφορμες που σου γατζωνουν το ποδι πολυ ασχημα και δεν κουνιεται και να θες. Αν θες σου λεω τα δικα μου

Μια χαρα ειναι τα clipless αλλα οχι οτι αν δεν εχεις θα χτυπησεις ασχημα.

Γενικα εχεις σχηματισει μια πολυ λαθος εντυπωση γυρω απο το ποδηλατο... Και αυτο διοτι νομιζεις πως για να ξεκινησεις πρεπει να παρεις κατι σχετικα top αλλιως ειτε θα σκοτωθεις ειτε θα το παρεις στα χερια

----------


## ipo

> σόρρυ ρε παιδιά, αλλά από τις εμπειρίες μου μιλάω.
> 
> ότι καβάλησα ας πούμε με shimano της σειράς lx από μεσαίες τριβές, σασμάν κλπ, μετά από 100 χιλιόμετρα πετρώδεις χωματόδρομους στα βουνά στις αττικής ήταν για πέταμα, 
> 
> μόλις πήρα ποδήλατο με shimano xt, είδα διαφορά μέρα με τη νύχτα. κ μη μου λέτε για χωματόδρομους που δεν έχουν ούτε πετραδάκι όπως ας πούμε Γερμανία, Βέλγιο κλπ, γιατί τα ελληνικά βουνά έχουν σχεδόν τους πιό πετρώδεις χωματόδρομους όλης της Ευρώπης.
> 
> κ πάλι σόρρυ, αλλά ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις
> 
> όσον αφορά τα πετάλια μπορεί κάποιοι να μη πέφτουν με πλατφόρμες, αλλά για δείτε κ πόσοι έχουν χτυπήσει άσκημα. Τα καλά clipless ρυθμίζονται να ξεκουμπώνουν πολύ εύκολα έτσι κι αλλιώς.
> ...


Δε διαφωνεί κανείς ότι αυτά που προτείνεις είναι ποιοτικά. Η διαφωνία είναι στο κατά πόσο θα τα αξιοποιήσει κάποιος. Είναι σαν να θέλει κάποιος να πηγαίνει βόλτες στην παραλιακή με το αμάξι και να του προτείνεις αυτοκίνητο group N.

Ξέρω ελάχιστους ποδηλάτες που κάνουν εντατικά ποδήλατο, αλλά πάρα πολλά άτομα που έδωσαν 400-900€ για να αγοράσουν ποδήλατο με το οποίο ποδηλάτησαν λιγότερες από 100 ώρες και τώρα βρίσκεται σε μία αποθήκη. Πρώτα βλέπεις αν πραγματικά θα μπορέσεις να εντάξεις το ποδήλατο στη ζωή σου, ξεκινώντας με ένα φτηνό ποδήλατο και μετά βλέπεις τι θα αγοράσεις, τόσο ως προς την ποιότητα, όσο και ως προς το είδος της ποδηλασίας που προτιμάς (άσφαλτο, χώμα, μεικτή χρήση).

----------


## dantouan

Ρε παιδια τι ειναι αυτα που γραφετε... αν ειναι να παω στο Praktiker να παρω ταφο των 100 ευρω, δεν θελω ποτε να ενταξω το ποδηλατο στην ζωη μου, εχω ενα παλιο που το εχω απο μικρος του κοτσαρω μια πιο ψηλη σελα και ενα λαιμο και κανω την δουλεια μου... αυτα ειναι μ@λ@κιες κατα την γνωμη μου.

Αν καβαλησεις ενα ποδηλατο των 100 ευρω και ενα ποδηλατο των 800 παιζει μετα την βολτα με το δευτερο να πας να πεταξεις στην θαλασσα το πρωτο.
Αλλο να καβαλας ταφο των 15 κιλων και αλλο τον αερα των 11-12 με τις αναρτησεις του τα deore του και το στησιμο του.

Οσο για το οτι πολλοι εχουν στις αποθηκες τα ποδηλατα των 800 ευρω ας βαλουν μια καλη τιμη στην Χρυση Ευκαιρια να τα πουλησουν,δεν ειναι τιποτα δυσκολο πια...

Ειμαι απολυτα καθετος στην επιλογη ποδηλατου φτηνου για αρχη και βλεπουμε μετα αν μας αρεσει... δεν προκειται να σας αρεσει ποτε !!!!

----------


## ardi21

> Ρε παιδια τι ειναι αυτα που γραφετε... αν ειναι να παω στο Praktiker να παρω ταφο των 100 ευρω, δεν θελω ποτε να ενταξω το ποδηλατο στην ζωη μου, εχω ενα παλιο που το εχω απο μικρος του κοτσαρω μια πιο ψηλη σελα και ενα λαιμο και κανω την δουλεια μου... αυτα ειναι μ@λ@κιες κατα την γνωμη μου.
> 
> Αν καβαλησεις ενα ποδηλατο των 100 ευρω και ενα ποδηλατο των 800 παιζει μετα την βολτα με το δευτερο να πας να πεταξεις στην θαλασσα το πρωτο.
> Αλλο να καβαλας ταφο των 15 κιλων και αλλο τον αερα των 11-12 με τις αναρτησεις του τα deore του και το στησιμο του.
> 
> Οσο για το οτι πολλοι εχουν στις αποθηκες τα ποδηλατα των 800 ευρω ας βαλουν μια καλη τιμη στην Χρυση Ευκαιρια να τα πουλησουν,δεν ειναι τιποτα δυσκολο πια...
> 
> Ειμαι απολυτα καθετος στην επιλογη ποδηλατου φτηνου για αρχη και βλεπουμε μετα αν μας αρεσει... δεν προκειται να σας αρεσει ποτε !!!!


Εγω προσωπικα δεν μιλησα ποτε για ποδηλατο praktiker των 100 ευρω.

Mιλησα για ενα επωνυμο entry-level των 300-350. Υπαρχει τεραστια διαφορα.

ΥΓ. Επισης αν καβαλησεις ενα carbon ΗΤ των 1500 ευρω με βαρος κατω απο 10 κιλα θα πεταξεις στην θαλασσα των 800. Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι αρχιζεις με 1500 :Wink:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Μια χαρά είναι τα ποδήλατα των 300-400€. Με αξιόλογα περιφερειακά και καλούς σκελετούς.

@dantouan απλά είναι τα πράγματα. Βγαίνεις τσάρκα, καβαλάς κι ότι σ' αρέσει το τσιμπάς. Αλλιώς σημειώνεις τα μοντέλα που σου άρεσαν και ένιωθες καλά πάνω τους, και το ψάχνεις περαιτέρω... Imo το 70% σ' ένα ποδήλατο είναι τα περιφερειακά και το υπόλοιπο 30% ο σκελετός.

Αυτά από εμένα...

ΥΓ: Δεν γίνεται να πάρεις ένα ποδήλατο το οποίο θα είναι πανάλαφρο όπως μια καλή κούρσα, άνετο όπως ένα trekking και στιβαρό όπως ένα για downhill... Όσα λεφτά και να δώσεις.

----------


## vamvakoolas

επειδη μαζευτηκαν πολλοι ειδικοι:
οταν καποιος θελει να αγορασει ενα ποδηλατο για να τον βοηθησουμε τον ρωταμε πρωτα
ΤΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ και μετα ΠΟΣΑ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΕΧΕΙ..
ωραια τα xt και τα carbonακια αλλα μιλαμε για το μεσο ανθρωπο που δεν εχει περιουσια και χρονο. Οποτε για το φιλο που προτορωτησε ας παρει καποιο ποδηλατακι επωνυμο γυρω στα 300/400 ευρα με μονη αναρτηση και καλυτερα trecking (λιγο απο ολα). Επισης η αμαδα "praktiker"που εδω tη περιφρονουν εχει βγαλει ταλεντα και στο downhill!

Για τα υπολοιπα αν εγω μαζευα λεφτα για το ποδηλατο που θα ηθελα....θα το αποκτουσα στα 60! Παρτε ενα ποδηλατο με οσα εχετε και λιωστε το....Αλλωστε το νοημα ειναι να κανεις βολτουλα, να γνωριζεις αλλους τρελαμενους και να αθλεισαι (κανω λαθος?)

----------


## aleex

σε ότι λέω παραπάνω αν δεν έγινε σαφές μιλάω *μόνο* για άτομα που θέλουν να κάνουν συστηματικά δύσκολο πετρώδες χώμα κ δεν ξέρουν πόσα λεφτά πρέπει να δώσουν για ποδήλατο.

Σχετικά με τα εξαρτήματα shimano lx που με πρόδωσαν, πρέπει να παραδεχτώ ότι πρόκειται για παλιότερα μοντέλα της σειράς καθώς πριν 13 χρόνια αγόρασα το τελευταίο μου ποδήλατο (μεταχειρισμένο) με εξαρτήματα κυρίως xt κ δεν έχω αλλάξει πια ποδήλατο, απλά το έχω αναβαθμίσει ανά καιρούς κ ότι πιο καινούργια εξαρτήματα xt/xtr έχω, είναι κ αυτά τουλάχιστον 5-6αετίας.

Μπορεί τα πιο σύγχρονα εξαρτήματα των οικονομικών σειρών να είναι πια καλύτερης ποιότητας, δεν ξέρω.

Ποδήλατο πάντως, κάνω κυρίως για προπόνηση solo σε δύσκολο χώμα κ επειδή είμαι κ ιδιότροπος, με 100 ευρώ ας πούμε, έχω αγοράσει μια σέλα ....  :Whistle: 

Βασικά έχω βολευτεί πολύ τη γεωμετρία αυτού του παλιού σκελετού (χρωμόλη) κ δεν πολυέχω κ λεφτά για κάτι καινούργιο. Εδώ που τα λέμε μόνο στα φρένα αισθάνομαι ότι υστερώ, τελευταία μου βγήκε κ ο τάκος να καθαρίσω από σκουριά τις βάσεις του πίσω φρένου στο σκελετό.

Αν έπαιρνα κάποια στιγμή κάτι καινούργιο αυτά που σκέφτομαι είναι hardtail με εξοπλισμό xt, στα 1400 ευρώ πάντως, γιατί το επόμενο ποδήλατο θα θέλω μάλλον να το κρατήσω άλλα 13 χρόνια κ σε δύσκολο χώμα όπως πάντα.

Εντωμεταξύ με το hardtail που έχω έχω πάει κ φορτωμένος με αντίσκηνα, υπνόσακους, κατσαρόλες κλπ σε χωματόδρομους, σε Κρήτη, Γερμανία, Αυστρία, κ απλά δεν πάω τέτοιο ταξίδι, αν δεν έχω κάτι σχετικά top of the line.

Το χειρότερο που συμβαίνει με τα φτηνά hardtail όταν κάνουν πολλά χλμ φορτωμένα φουλ σε χώμα, είναι ότι κάποια στιγμή σε κάποιο πηδηματάκι πάνω από λακούβα, σπάει ο σκελετός, no thanks, δεν θα πάρω, το έχω δει το έργο σε άλλους καθοδόν ...

Βέβαια, επειδή ζαχαρώνω καμμιά φορά κ τα dual sus, δεν κοιτάω για κάτω από 2-2,5 χιλιάρικα. Πάντως για καναδυό χρόνια ακόμα θα μείνω με το παλιό κ βλέπουμε. Η χρωμόλη βέβαια σκουριάζει, αλλά τουλάχιστον αντέχει πιό πολύ από το αλουμίνιο κ χωρίς να χρειάζεται να είναι ο σκελετός ογκώδης .... κ αν σήμερα θέλει κανείς να βρει καινούργιο σκελετό χρωμόλη ... θέλει πολλά λεφτά ...

----------


## aleex

Ένα άλλο θέμα όταν θέλει κανείς ν' αγοράσει ποδήλατο, όχι απλά για να κάνει τη δουλειά του, αλλά για να έχει *κάτι καλό*, είναι το εξής:

για να κρατήσουν τις τιμές κάτω, βλέπεις ποδήλατα με μέτρια εξαρτήματα, αλλά καλούς σκελετούς, κ αντιστρόφως καλά εξαρτήματα πάνω σε μάπα σκελετούς. Όπως πολλοί εδώ μέσα, φτιάχνουμε τα pc μας μόνοι μας γιατί θέλουμε *κάτι καλύτερο όπως το θέλουμε εμείς κ όχι απλά ότι μας σερβίρουν*, το ίδιο ισχύει μάλλον κ στα ποδήλατα, ...

... δλδ να πάρουμε όλα τα εξαρτήματα ξεχωριστά κ σίγουρα όχι όλα από το ίδιο μέρος κ να τα συναρμολογήσουμε όλα μόνοι μας. Σ' ένα hardtail το δυσκολότερο είναι να μπει η μεσαία τριβή, πάντως μ' ένα καλό εργαλείο κ μετά από κάποια βιντεάκια στο youtube κ με πολύ υπομονή κ ησυχία, μάλλον ούτε αυτό είναι πρόβλημα.

----------


## alexandrozz

> Ακουω προτασεις για το παρακατω ποδηλατο 
> 
> http://www.finikas.gr/index.php?opti...mid=58&lang=el


Τα σχόλια που θα γράψω είναι έχοντας χρησιμοποιήσει το ποδήλατο για διαδρομή 10+km και έχοντας χρησιμοποιήσει γενικά διάφορων ειδών ποδήλατα και όχι απλά κοιτάζοντάς το.
Αρνητικά:
- Δυσκολίες στις ανηφόρες
- Δεν κάνει για bunnyhop/drops κτλ
- Λιγότερο ευέλικτο από ένα MTB

Θετικά:
- Το ποδήλατο είναι πραγματικά ξεκούραστο στο να κάνεις, και η στάση του σώματος και το τιμόνι και η σέλα
- Θεωρείται ποιοτική κατασκευή
- Σε απλό χωματόδρομο πάει μια χαρά

Γενικά στο εξωτερικό τέτοιου είδους ποδήλατα χρησιμοποιούνται πάρα πολύ μέσα στις πόλεις λόγο της άνεσής τους. Προσωπικά αν είχα την οικονομική άνεση μπορεί να αγόραζα και ένα Townie για μέσα στη πόλη.

----------


## DOU

> Ένα άλλο θέμα όταν θέλει κανείς ν' αγοράσει ποδήλατο, όχι απλά για να κάνει τη δουλειά του, αλλά για να έχει *κάτι καλό*, είναι το εξής:
> 
> ... δλδ να πάρουμε όλα τα εξαρτήματα ξεχωριστά κ σίγουρα όχι όλα από το ίδιο μέρος κ να τα συναρμολογήσουμε όλα μόνοι μας. Σ' ένα hardtail το δυσκολότερο είναι να μπει η μεσαία τριβή, πάντως μ' ένα καλό εργαλείο κ μετά από κάποια βιντεάκια στο youtube κ με πολύ υπομονή κ ησυχία, μάλλον ούτε αυτό είναι πρόβλημα.


Ποιος θα κατσει να παιρνει ενα ενα τα εξαρτηματα για να συναρμολησει ποδηλατο,ο μεσος χρηστης σιγουρα οχι,καποιος ο οποιος ειναι γνωστης και ζηταει συγκεκριμενα πραγματα απο ενα ποδηλατο αυτος μπορει να το δει κ ετσι.

Οπως ειπαν πιο πανω ενα ποδηλατακι καποιας καλης μαρκας μεχρι 300-350€ για εναν χρηστη που απλα το θελει για καμια βολτα σε παραλια,σε δρομακια κλπ ειναι επαρκες,δεν ειπαμε να παρει καποιος το μπερετα των 100 ευρω απο το σουπερ μαρκετ και στην πρωτη πτωση που θα εχει η θα χτυπησει να γινει κομματια,οχι ομως να ξοδεψει αντιστοιχα κ ενα ποσο υπερβολικο για απλη καθημερηνη χρηση .

----------


## nm96027

Δύο ερωτήσεις:

1. Έχω εδώ και σχεδόν τρία χρόνια ένα πολύαγαπημένο Megisto 2008 (το πήρα τέλος του 2007). Τα νέα megisto έχουν μεγάλες διαφορές; 

2. Την προηγούμενη Κυριακή έφαγα μία ηλίθια "σούπα", λόγω της βροχής, από %^&$ μου και την γλίτωσα με δεξί γόνατο και αριστερό καρπό (γραντζουνιές). Με δεδομένο ότι δεν καβαλάω BMX, υπάρχουν light επιγονατίδες;

----------


## ardi21

> Δύο ερωτήσεις:
> 
> 1. Έχω εδώ και σχεδόν τρία χρόνια ένα πολύαγαπημένο Megisto 2008 (το πήρα τέλος του 2007). Τα νέα megisto έχουν μεγάλες διαφορές; 
> 
> 2. Την προηγούμενη Κυριακή έφαγα μία ηλίθια "σούπα", λόγω της βροχής, από %^&$ μου και την γλίτωσα με δεξί γόνατο και αριστερό καρπό (γραντζουνιές). Με δεδομένο ότι δεν καβαλάω BMX, υπάρχουν light επιγονατίδες;


Οι επιγωνατιδες δυστυχως δεν ειναι για χλμ γιατι κουραζουν. Ειναι να τις φορεσεις για λιγο σχετικα.

Τωρα αν υπαρχουν πολυ light που δεν ενοχλουν δεν ξερω σιγουρα αλλα δεν νομιζω.

Αλλα ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι too much για πολη. Λιγο περισσοτερη προσοχη ειναι καλυτερα παρα να κουβαλας επιγωνατιδες :Smile: 

Περαστικα!

----------


## nm96027

> Οι επιγωνατιδες δυστυχως δεν ειναι για χλμ γιατι κουραζουν. Ειναι να τις φορεσεις για λιγο σχετικα.
> 
> Τωρα αν υπαρχουν πολυ light που δεν ενοχλουν δεν ξερω σιγουρα αλλα δεν νομιζω.
> 
> Αλλα ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι too much για πολη. Λιγο περισσοτερη προσοχη ειναι καλυτερα παρα να κουβαλας επιγωνατιδες
> 
> Περαστικα!


Σκεφτόμουν τίποτα υφασμάτινες από κάποιο υλικό υψηλής αντοχής, ώστε να μην γδέρνεσαι όταν πέφτεις.

Thanx για τα περαστικά, αλλά ευτυχώς δεν έπαθα και πολλά, εκτός από γδάρσιμο στο γόνατο και πόνο τον καρπό. Γενικώς είμαι οκ. 

Έπεσα από #$%^ ξαναλέω και ήταν ολότελα δικό μου το φταίξιμο. Δεν πέφτω συχνά ( :Cool: ) αλλά επειδή ανήκω σε ομάδα υψηλού ορθοπαιδικού κινδύνου (έχω υποστεί 2 ολικές αρθροπλαστικές μηριαίων όχι λόγω ποδηλάτου) κατα καιρους με πιάνει μία φοβία μη φάω την ύστατη σαβούρα. :Razz:  Και όπως καταλαβαίνεις μετά την πρώτη της προηγούμενης εβδομάδας με έχουν πιάσει οι φοβίες μου και πάλι. Αλλά νομίζω πως μόλις ξανακαβαλήσω το Megisto και κάνω το δρομολόγιο Ζωγράφου-Π.Φάληρο σε 20 λεπτά θα ισιώσω... :Biggrin: 

ΥΓ Κράνος, γάντια εννοούνται. :Wink:

----------


## ardi21

Για υφασματινες δεν γνωριζω αλλα δυσκολα θα βρεις πιστευω διοτι οι επιγωνατιδες ειναι για πιο σκληρες καταστασεις. 

Παντως αν δεν βρεις ισως μπορεις να κανεις κατι αυτοσχεδιο εσυ ραβοντας υφασματα και προσαρμοζοντας ενα ειδος κλιπ. Οποτε θα μπορεις να τα φορας μεσα απο το παντελονι σου και δεν θα 'σαι ενοζλει οπως μια πλαστικη επιγωνατιδα.

Αφησε την φαντασια σου να οργιασει :Laughing:

----------


## aleex

> Ποιος θα κατσει να παιρνει ενα ενα τα εξαρτηματα για να συναρμολησει ποδηλατο,ο μεσος χρηστης σιγουρα οχι,καποιος ο οποιος ειναι γνωστης και ζηταει συγκεκριμενα πραγματα απο ενα ποδηλατο αυτος μπορει να το δει κ ετσι.
> 
> Οπως ειπαν πιο πανω ενα ποδηλατακι καποιας καλης μαρκας μεχρι 300-350€ για εναν χρηστη που απλα το θελει για καμια βολτα σε παραλια,σε δρομακια κλπ ειναι επαρκες,δεν ειπαμε να παρει καποιος το μπερετα των 100 ευρω απο το σουπερ μαρκετ και στην πρωτη πτωση που θα εχει η θα χτυπησει να γινει κομματια,οχι ομως να ξοδεψει αντιστοιχα κ ενα ποσο υπερβολικο για απλη καθημερηνη χρηση .


Συγγνώμη δλδ, αλλά μόνο ο μέσος χρήστης επιτρέπεται να γράφει στο παρών νήμα?????

----------


## doctor_667

> 1. Έχω εδώ και σχεδόν τρία χρόνια ένα πολύαγαπημένο Megisto 2008 (το πήρα τέλος του 2007). Τα νέα megisto έχουν μεγάλες διαφορές;


Δεν έχουν μεγάλες διαφορές, αλλά τα τωρινά έχουν λίγο χειρότερα περιφερειακά. Αν εννοείς να αλλάξεις το δικό σου με καινούριο, εννοείται ότι δεν αξίζει.

----------


## nm96027

> Δεν έχουν μεγάλες διαφορές, αλλά τα τωρινά έχουν λίγο χειρότερα περιφερειακά. Αν εννοείς να αλλάξεις το δικό σου με καινούριο, εννοείται ότι δεν αξίζει.


Ναι αυτό ρώτησα.  :One thumb up: 

Εννοείς ταχύτητες, ντεραγιέρ, φρένα; :Thinking:  Αυτά είναι χειρότερα στα νέα megisto;

----------


## ardi21

Το να φτιαξεις το δικο σου ποδηλατο ειναι εξαιρετικη λυση. Η ικανοποιηση οτι το εφτιαξες με τα χερια σου και εβαλες ακριβως οτι ηθελες ειναι ανεκτιμητη.

Αρκει ομως να εχεις χρημα (θα σου παει περισσοτερα απ'οτι να το παρεις ετοιμο), χρονο και μια γνωση για την συναρμολογηση. Εγω προσωπικα π.χ εχω μονο το δευτερο απλετο και λιιιιιιγο το τριτο :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Σκεφτόμουν τίποτα υφασμάτινες από κάποιο υλικό υψηλής αντοχής, ώστε να μην γδέρνεσαι όταν πέφτεις.


Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις επιγονατίδες volley. Υπάρχουν σε διάφορα μεγέθη (όχι μόνο ογκώδεις δηλαδή) και δεν ενοχλούν ιδιαίτερα την κάμψη του ποδιού. Αν πέσεις με αυτές δεν καταλαβαίνεις τίποτε (μη σκάσεις όμως και σε κράσπεδο με το γόνατο, διότι εκεί μόνο κάτι σκληρό σε σώζει...). Πριν από χρόνια που έκανα προπονήσεις volley πέφταμε για την πλάκα με τα γόνατα και δε νιώθαμε τίποτε.  :Smile:

----------


## Ntalton

Εγω πριν απο λιγη ωρα εριξα τουμπα και εσπασα χερι.... :Sad:

----------


## ipo

Περαστικά!

----------


## Ntalton

> Περαστικά!


Ευχαριστω!

----------


## nm96027

> Εγω πριν απο λιγη ωρα εριξα τουμπα και εσπασα χερι....


Mε ποδήλατο;;;; Περαστικά και γρήγορη ανάρρωση!  :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: nm96027 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις επιγονατίδες volley. Υπάρχουν σε διάφορα μεγέθη (όχι μόνο ογκώδεις δηλαδή) και δεν ενοχλούν ιδιαίτερα την κάμψη του ποδιού. Αν πέσεις με αυτές δεν καταλαβαίνεις τίποτε (μη σκάσεις όμως και σε κράσπεδο με το γόνατο, διότι εκεί μόνο κάτι σκληρό σε σώζει...). Πριν από χρόνια που έκανα προπονήσεις volley πέφταμε για την πλάκα με τα γόνατα και δε νιώθαμε τίποτε.



Από αθλητικά καταστήματα τις αγοράζεις αυτές; thanx! :One thumb up:

----------


## Ntalton

> Mε ποδήλατο;;;; Περαστικά και γρήγορη ανάρρωση!


Ευχαριστω και παλι!
Ναι με το ποδηλατο. Στον δρομο προς το σπιτι μου, δεν ειδα μια λακουβα στην ασφαλτο, πατησα φρενο για να την αποφυγω, εφαγα σπρωξια απο τον απο πισω και επεσα φαρδυς πλατυς στο αριστερο πεζοδρομιο. Ο/Η κυριος/ια εφυγε αρων αρων, χωρις καν να βγει απο το αμαξι του  :Mad: .

----------


## nm96027

> Ευχαριστω και παλι!
> Ναι με το ποδηλατο. Στον δρομο προς το σπιτι μου, δεν ειδα μια λακουβα στην ασφαλτο, πατησα φρενο για να την αποφυγω, εφαγα σπρωξια απο τον απο πισω και επεσα φαρδυς πλατυς στο αριστερο πεζοδρομιο. Ο/Η κυριος/ια εφυγε αρων αρων, χωρις καν να βγει απο το αμαξι του .


 :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 

Το έσπασες πολύ; Σε ποιο σημείο;

----------


## Ntalton

> Το έσπασες πολύ; Σε ποιο σημείο;


Κακκωση στον πυχη (πιο κοντα στον καρπο, το ενα κοκκαλο σπασμενο)   :Cool: 
Για κανα διμηνο+ αριστερο χερι (ευτυχως οχι το δεξι) θα ειναι out of action  :Mad:  :Sad:

----------


## nm96027

> Κακκωση στον πυχη (πιο κοντα στον καρπο, το ενα κοκκαλο σπασμενο)  
> Για κανα διμηνο+ αριστερο χερι (ευτυχως οχι το δεξι) θα ειναι out of action


Μάλιστα! Ναι όντως για ένα δίμηνο θα είσαι off. Καλή δύναμη!

----------


## ardi21

Περαστικα φιλε...

----------


## Mouse Potato

Παίδες περαστικά σας... Περισσότερη προσοχή τώρα τον χειμώνα με τις βροχές και τους παγετούς (όποιοι μένουν βορειότερα  :Razz: ). 

Όσοι το έχουν για χόμπι καλύτερα να κοιτάζουν τις προγνώσεις του καιρού πριν βγουν για την τσάρκα τους.

@ardi21 πότε θα πάμε να λασπώσουμε τα εργαλεία;  :Razz:

----------


## Ntalton

Ευχαριστω παιδια!

----------


## ardi21

> @ardi21 πότε θα πάμε να λασπώσουμε τα εργαλεία;


Εγω φιλε μου ειμαι μεσα οποτε θες για κανα Ποικιλο. Να πουμε και σε κανενα vamvakoola που του το εχω ταξει και δεν εχουμε παει ακομα :Smile:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Εγω φιλε μου ειμαι μεσα οποτε θες για κανα Ποικιλο. Να πουμε και σε κανενα vamvakoola που του το εχω ταξει και δεν εχουμε παει ακομα


Άντε κανονίστε το και πείτε μου κι εμένα γιατί εγώ δεν το παίρνω απόφαση....

Α υπ' όψιν... Σιγά σιγά θα πηγαίνουμε!  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## ardi21

Θα κανουμε κανα γυρο σε μια "πιστουλα" που εχει εκει και μετα....αναβαση με αιμα, δακρυα και ιδρωτα. Εκει και να μην θες αργα πας :Laughing:  Στην καταβαση ο καθενας με την ταχυτητα που μπορει, οποτε ολα κομπλε. Και 'γω δεν ειμαι κανενας αθληταρας.....

Ο vamvakoolas (και εννοειται οποιος αλλος θελει) να δωσει σημεια ζωης

----------


## doctor_667

> Ναι αυτό ρώτησα. 
> 
> Εννοείς ταχύτητες, ντεραγιέρ, φρένα; Αυτά είναι χειρότερα στα νέα megisto;


Βασικά δεν είμαι σίγουρος για του 2008, αλλά είναι χειρότερο (και λίγο φτηνότερο) σίγουρα από του 2009 που έχω εγώ. Πχ το παλιό φόραγε deore σασμάν και μερικά αναρτήσεις με κλείδωμα. Γενικά είναι πολύ μικρές οι διαφορές, που δεν νομίζω να τις καταλάβαινε κάποιος χομπίστας.

----------


## aleex

> Το να φτιαξεις το δικο σου ποδηλατο ειναι εξαιρετικη λυση. Η ικανοποιηση οτι το εφτιαξες με τα χερια σου και εβαλες ακριβως οτι ηθελες ειναι ανεκτιμητη.
> 
> Αρκει ομως να εχεις χρημα (θα σου παει περισσοτερα απ'οτι να το παρεις ετοιμο), χρονο και μια γνωση για την συναρμολογηση. Εγω προσωπικα π.χ εχω μονο το δευτερο απλετο και λιιιιιιγο το τριτο


γενικά το σκεπτικό είναι το ίδιο με το γιατί φτιάχνουμε τα δικά μας pc μόνοι μας. 

μετά από τόσα χρόνια που κάνω ποδήλατο, πρώτη φορά φέτος άρχισα να το μαστορεύω μόνος μου. ότι κ να θέλεις να κάνεις, βρίσκεις άπειρα βιντεάκια στο youtube, καθώς κ οδηγίες σε διάφορα forum όπως αυτό του mtbr που είναι κ το μεγαλύτερο για mtb.

αν ψάξεις κ εκτός ελλάδας μπορεί να γίνει κ λίγο οικονομία παραπάνω στα εξαρτήματα για σύνθεση ποδηλάτου. 

Βάλε πάντως ότι στο καινούργιο έτοιμο ποδήλατο, *αν θέλεις να το φέρεις λίγο πιο πολύ στις ανάγκες σου, θ' αλλάξεις κ πολλά εξαρτήματα*, οπότε θα τα έχεις πληρώσει κάποια πράγματα διπλά.

Πχ. *αν πάρω έτοιμο ποδήλατο θ' αλλάξω οπωσδήποτε τα ακόλουθα*:

1. Λαιμό τιμονιού για να έρθει η γεωμετρία πιο πολύ στο σώμα μου,
2. σέλα αν αγαπάει κανείς τα οπίσθιά του κ δεν θέλει να έχει κ πρόβλημα στους όρχεις
3. πετάλια, αν θέλεις κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο,
4. Στα mtb βάζω μεγαλύτερο το μεγάλο δίσκο κατά 4 δόντια για να έχω κ μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα στην άσφαλτο
5. οπότε αλλάζω κ την αλυσίδα που πρέπει να είναι πιό μακρυά
6. παλουκόσελο αν πάρει κανείς πιο μικρό σκελετό από το κανονικό για πιο αθλητική "σκυφτή" στάση κ το δικό του πέφτει πιά κοντό (στη γερμανία αυτό είναι πολύ σύνηθες, στην ελλάδα όλοι κάνουν όρθοιοι ποδήλατο, μας πονάει η μέση μάλλον πιό πολύ εμάς  :Laughing:  :Laughing: ).

για το 4 κ 5 για να μη κοπανάει μετά η μακρυά αλυσίδα σε χωμάτινες κατηφόρες, βάζω πάντα μεγάλο δίσκο για να τεντώνει

........Auto merged post: aleex πρόσθεσε 19 λεπτά και 55 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ευχαριστω και παλι!
> Ναι με το ποδηλατο. Στον δρομο προς το σπιτι μου, δεν ειδα μια λακουβα στην ασφαλτο, πατησα φρενο για να την αποφυγω, εφαγα σπρωξια απο τον απο πισω και επεσα φαρδυς πλατυς στο αριστερο πεζοδρομιο. Ο/Η κυριος/ια εφυγε αρων αρων, χωρις καν να βγει απο το αμαξι του .


επειδή κάποτε είχα σπάσει πόδι πολύ άσκημα με μηχανή που κόντεψε να με πεθάνει κ μου διέλυσε τις αθλητικές μου δραστηριότητες για χρόνια, αυτό το καιρό προσπαθώ να αυξήσω την ασφάλειά μου στο ποδήλατο στά:

*1. φώτα*

1a φακό στο τιμόνι. κοιτάω στο dealextreme (hong kong) για φακούς, δέστρες κλπ που συστήνουν στο φόρουμ του mtbr, φακούς με 900 lumens στα 20-25 ευρώ μιλάμε  :Thumbs up: , επίσης πολύ φτηνές μπαταρίες (οι δυνατοί μαζεμάνοι φακοί παίζουν με μπααταρίες 18650 που είναι λίγο πιο μακρυές από ΑΑ κ ελάχιστα πιο φαρδιές), φορτιστές (οι περισσότεροι παίζουν από 110-240V)

1b φακό στο κράνος. amazon γερμανίας καταρχάς για φακούς κεφαλής με τις μπαταρίες μόνο μπροστά συνήθως ΑΑΑ, όπου βγάζουμε το λάστιχο κεφαλής κ δένουμε το φακό με velcro stripes πάνω στο κράνος

1c πίσω φως. για κάποιο καλύτερο πίσω φως δεν έχω κοιτάξει ακόμα

*2. καθρέπτη*
πάλι στο mtbr είδα για ένα καθρέπτη "take a look" που μπαίνει πάνω στο μπράτσο στα γυαλιά ή προσαρμόζεται στο κράνος. αυτοί που μπαίνουν στο τιμόνι λόγω κραδασμών δεν είναι τόσο καλοί απ' ότι διαβάζω.

----------


## vamvakoolas

παιδια ειμαι εδω και καιρο Αγγλια(επιστρεφω 28η) για δουλειες αλλα και αγοραζω πραγματα για ποδηλασια (Καμια σχεση οι τιμες σε ολα) ενω αν περιγραψω τι παιζει εδω στο αθλημα/χομπι σε σχεση με την Ελλαδιτσα..δε θα σταματησω (χαοτικες διαφορες τοσο σε χομπιστες οσο και σε αθλητες). Παιζει τελος της εβδομαδας να κανω και ποδηλασια (με μια ομαδιτσα).

Εχω φτιαξει μονος (με τη βοηθεια ενος φιλου η συναρμολογηση λογω εξοπλισμου) ποδηλατα οποτε τα συμπερασματα
1)Δεν εχει τρελες διαφορες αποτι να παρεις ετοιμο αντιθετα μαλλον θα βγει ακριβοτερο
2)Το καλο ειναι οτι εσυ επιλεγεις που θα ειναι ποιοτικο το ποδηλατο σου (π.χ σκελετος ή σασμαν ή τροχοι κοκ
3)Ελαχιστα πραγματα ειχα βαλει καινουργια σχεδον ολα μτχ (εχω γραψει πιο πριν γιατι)
4)Μαθαινεις και λιγο μηχανικη/συντηρηση

ΠΑΤΡΙΝιΕ ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ
Υ.Γ:Δε θα πολυγραφω γιατι οποτε δε γραφω "αναβει" το τοπικ :One thumb up: συνεχιστε

----------


## nm96027

> παιδια ειμαι εδω και καιρο Αγγλια(επιστρεφω 28η) για δουλειες αλλα και αγοραζω πραγματα για ποδηλασια (Καμια σχεση οι τιμες σε ολα) ενω αν περιγραψω τι παιζει εδω στο αθλημα/χομπι σε σχεση με την Ελλαδιτσα..δε θα σταματησω (χαοτικες διαφορες τοσο σε χομπιστες οσο και σε αθλητες). Παιζει τελος της εβδομαδας να κανω και ποδηλασια (με μια ομαδιτσα).
> 
> Εχω φτιαξει μονος (με τη βοηθεια ενος φιλου η συναρμολογηση λογω εξοπλισμου) ποδηλατα οποτε τα συμπερασματα
> 1)Δεν εχει τρελες διαφορες αποτι να παρεις ετοιμο αντιθετα μαλλον θα βγει ακριβοτερο
> 2)Το καλο ειναι οτι εσυ επιλεγεις που θα ειναι ποιοτικο το ποδηλατο σου (π.χ σκελετος ή σασμαν ή τροχοι κοκ
> 3)Ελαχιστα πραγματα ειχα βαλει καινουργια σχεδον ολα μτχ (εχω γραψει πιο πριν γιατι)
> 4)Μαθαινεις και λιγο μηχανικη/συντηρηση
> 
> ΠΑΤΡΙΝιΕ ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ
> Υ.Γ:Δε θα πολυγραφω γιατι οποτε δε γραφω "αναβει" το τοπικσυνεχιστε


Λονδίνο είσαι; 

έχει κάτι πολύ ωραία κανάλια για ποδηλασία (στο πλάι, όχι μέσα)... :Wink:

----------


## vamvakoolas

Λονδινο δεν ειμαι ημουν 1 μερα και θα ειμαι αλλη μια, Σκωτια ειμαι :Sad:

----------


## vamvakoolas

σωστο δεσιμο απο Αγγλο:

Aγγλικη πατεντα:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> σωστο δεσιμο απο Αγγλο:


Σωστός! Μόνο σέλα, τιμόνια κλπ μπορούν να του αρπάξουν...

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Σωστός! Μόνο σέλα, τιμόνια κλπ μπορούν να του αρπάξουν...


1)εδω δε κλεβουν
2)επειδη ξερεις και απο κουρσες το πολυ να βγαλεις παλουκοσελο και σελλα αλλα με κλειδι/αλλεν το τιμονι αστο και να θες...
3)κατα μεσο ορο αν κινεισαι σε αγγλικη πολη περιπου 3 φορες την ημερα καταγραφεσαι απο cctv χωρις να το καταλαβεις οποτε βαλε μεχρι εσυ να κανεις τη δουλεια....πας κατευθειαν αυτοφορο (εδω ζω δεν ειμαι φοιτητακος)



to μαγαζι της γειτονιας συντομα με τιμες μοντελα και αλλα που εβγαλα

----------


## Mouse Potato

Το έγραψα σκεπτόμενος την Ελληνοβαλκανική πραγματικότητα...

----------


## leros2004

> 1)εδω δε κλεβουν
> 2)επειδη ξερεις και απο κουρσες το πολυ να βγαλεις παλουκοσελο και σελλα αλλα με κλειδι/αλλεν το τιμονι αστο και να θες...
> 3)κατα μεσο ορο αν κινεισαι σε αγγλικη πολη περιπου 3 φορες την ημερα καταγραφεσαι απο cctv χωρις να το καταλαβεις οποτε βαλε μεχρι εσυ να κανεις τη δουλεια....πας κατευθειαν αυτοφορο (εδω ζω δεν ειμαι φοιτητακος)
> 
> 
> 
> to μαγαζι της γειτονιας συντομα με τιμες μοντελα και αλλα που εβγαλα


Έχει και humburger το μαγαζί ?  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

πριν πω για τιμες ενα απο τα ωραιοτερα (και ακριβοτερα) ποδηλατα που ειδα και πιασμενο με ενα καλωδιακη σε μια κεντρικη λεωφορο!(specialized)

----------


## ardi21

Καλα περνας mr vamvakoola απ'οτι βλεπω

Σημερα φαγαμε και μια ωραια τουμπα στο βουνο αλλα ενταξει την γλυτωσα με γδαρσιματα μονο και λιγο πονο!

----------


## aleex

προσοχή βρε ardi,  :Razz:  από εμπειρία να σου πω, πως μπορεί κανείς να μείνει σπίτι κ να κλαίει για καιρό από τέτοια πράγματα. Άσε που άμα κάνεις κ καμμιά σοβαρή γρατζουνιά στη μπροστινή ανάρτηση στο εκτεθημένο κομμάτι που μπαινοβγαίνει στη τσιμούχα, χαίρεται. Είχα σκεφτεί να βάλω κάποια φυσούνα, πάντως θέλει λύσιμο η ανάρτηση κ δεν το αποφασίζω ...

----------


## miltmaster

θα αλλαξω την κλειστη μου τι λετε να παρω MAVIC Η ZIPP ?

----------


## doctor_667

> πριν πω για τιμες ενα απο τα ωραιοτερα (και ακριβοτερα) ποδηλατα που ειδα και πιασμενο με ενα καλωδιακη σε μια κεντρικη λεωφορο!(specialized)


Καλά, κοτζάμ πέταλο δεν το βλέπεις; :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

> προσοχή βρε ardi,  από εμπειρία να σου πω, πως μπορεί κανείς να μείνει σπίτι κ να κλαίει για καιρό από τέτοια πράγματα. Άσε που άμα κάνεις κ καμμιά σοβαρή γρατζουνιά στη μπροστινή ανάρτηση στο εκτεθημένο κομμάτι που μπαινοβγαίνει στη τσιμούχα, χαίρεται. Είχα σκεφτεί να βάλω κάποια φυσούνα, πάντως θέλει λύσιμο η ανάρτηση κ δεν το αποφασίζω ...



Παντα με προσοχη αλλα και η τουμπα μεσα στο προγραμμα ειναι στο συγκεκριμενο χομπυ, ολοι εχουμε φαει τα μουτρα μας. Επισης μερικες φορες (οπως σε μενα) ειναι ψιλοαναποφευκτη!

Το θεμα ειναι να την γλυτωνεις οσο το δυνατον πιο ανωδυνα...

----------


## vamvakoolas

ardi περαστικα
zipp ειναι καλυτεροι τροχοι

και τωρα........τιμες, παμε:

----------


## aleex

μπράβο βρε vamvakoola  :Razz: , σα να είμαστε κ εμείς Αγγλία, αισθάνομαι ένα πράγμα τώρα κ γω με τις φωτο που μας βομβαρδίζεις συνέχεια.

Μου θυμίζεις κ κάποιες άλλες εποχές που ήμουν φοιτητάκος  :Razz:  στο Hertford ....

αργότερα ..... 

βρε παιδιά, επειδή θέλω ν' αγοράσω κάποια πράγματα για το ποδήλατο, όπως τσάντες σχάρας, κλειδαριά, κάποια εργαλεία κλπ, κάποιες σελίδες πριν μας είχε πει ο ardi νομίζω  :Thinking: , για το www.chainreactioncycles.com το οποίο κ έχει πολύ πράμα σε καλές τιμές απ ότι βλέπω, ...

... τι άλλα μαγαζιά online συστήνεται κυρίως εντός, αλλά κ εκτός ευρωπαϊκής ένωσης για διάφορα είδη ποδηλάτου???

κάποιες συγκρίσεις που έκανα πάντως σε είδη που βρίσκουμε στην Αθήνα με άλλα ευρωπαϊκά μαγαζιά, υπάρχουν μεγάλες διαφορές ...

----------


## ardi21

> ... τι άλλα μαγαζιά online συστήνεται κυρίως εντός, αλλά κ εκτός ευρωπαϊκής ένωσης για διάφορα είδη ποδηλάτου???


https://roseversand.com/output/controller.aspx?cid=57
http://www.evanscycles.com/
http://www.bike-discount.de/?lg=en
http://www.bike24.com/
http://www.bikeparts-online.de/bpo_n....php?page=home
http://www.bikediscount.com/Default.aspx
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/
http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/
http://www.allterraincycles.co.uk/

----------


## aleex

thanks ardi21, εγώ βρήκα κ αυτό εδώ http://www.bike-components.de, που χρεώνει 10 ευρώ αποστολή Ελλάδα, τα περισσότερα απ' ότι έχω δει χρεώνουν 15 με 20 ευρώ.

αυτό με το chainreactioncycles που λέει αποστολή 5.65 ευρώ ισχύει μέχρι τι βάρος ή αριθμό αντικειμένων? 

Πάντως αν κανείς ψάχνει για τσάντες ταξιδιού κλπ, οι ortlieb είναι οι καλύτερες με δημοφιλέστερο μοντέλο το Back-Roller Classic όπου κάποια καταστήματα πουλάνε το μαύρο με logo δικό τους 15 ευρώ φτηνότερα ...

για το bike-components.de άκυρο, διάβασα άσχημα σχόλια από πελάτες για κακή εξυπηρέτηση πελατών (καθυστερήσεις, ελειπής επικοινωνία κλπ)

η rosenversand δεν είχε ortlieb τσάντες ούτε η chainreactioncycles, η evancycles τις έχει πιό ακριβά κ ο wiggle το ίδιο αν θυμάμαι που κοίταξα χτες, το *bike24* όμως που κ αυτό το κοίταζα χτες έχει *καλές τιμές στα ortlieb κ κάποιες καλες σχάρες tubus*, διαβάζω κ *καλές κριτικές πελατών*. έχει κάποιος εμπειρία από το bike24??

για αγορές από ΕΕ ρίξτε κ μια ματιά σ αυτό το θέμα που έχω ανοίξει

το bikediscount.com δεν στέλνει ελλάδα ...

η jejamescycles.co.uk έχει απαράδεκτο κόστος αποστολής 30gbp (36 ευρώ) για μικρό πακέτο ....

η allteraincycles έχει 12 ευρώ κόστος αποστολής αλλά δεν έχει τσάντες ortlieb.

Τις ortlieb τελικά ή τις έχουν ακριβότερα στην αγγλία ή δεν τις έχουν καθόλου.

από τα γερμανικά μαγαζιά μέχρι στιγμής πάντως το *bike24 φαίνεται για καλύτερο*

να πάλι κ στο site του κατασκευαστή η εν λόγω κλασσική τσάντα back-roller classic με κλείσιμο τύπου dry-bag όπως για canyoning όπου μαζεύει κ καλύτερα ...

να κ μια λίστα με γερμανικά μαγαζιά

κ ένα σχετικό νήμα στο bikeforums.net

τελικά για το *bike-components.de* τα αρνητικά σχόλια που διάβασα ήταν πολύ παλιά κ τα πρόσφατα είναι πολύ καλύτερα. επίσης είναι πιστοποιημένο κ σαν trusted shop που στη γερμανία φαίνεται ότι αυτή η πιστοποίηση είναι κ η πιο σοβαρή για eshops. οπότε *πρέπει να είναι αρκετά καλό*

----------


## vamvakoolas

to CRC (chainreactioncycles) οπως ειναι γνωστο θεωρειται και ισως να ειναι το μεγαλυτερο ονλαιν μαγαζι για ποδηλασια. Εγω προσωπικα εχω ψωνισει παρα πολλες φορες και δεν ειχα ποτε θεμα, μαλιστα τις τελευταιες φορες μου βαζαν και δωρα (gelakia, βιταμινες κοκ!!)

Το evanscycles εχει καλο ονομα στην Αγγλια γιατι ειναι πραγματικη αλυσιδα απο μαγαζια, που απλως στελνουν και εξω..

Επισης υπαρχει και το wiggle.co.uk που εχει και αυτο δικα του πραγματα και ειναι αξιοπιστο. Τα γερμανικα εγω δεν εχω ψωνισει ποτε και δε ξερω αλλα φιλος που τα προτιμα ειχε κανα δυο θεματακια.... :Thinking: 

Παντως τα ακριβα πραγματα ή αυτα που δε βρισκω τα περνω εξωτερικο και τα υπολοιπα απο μαγαζια εδω (καλο ειναι να γνωριζεσαι και με μαγαζια :One thumb up: )

----------


## aleex

> to CRC (chainreactioncycles) οπως ειναι γνωστο θεωρειται και ισως να ειναι το μεγαλυτερο ονλαιν μαγαζι για ποδηλασια. Εγω προσωπικα εχω ψωνισει παρα πολλες φορες και δεν ειχα ποτε θεμα, μαλιστα τις τελευταιες φορες μου βαζαν και δωρα (gelakia, βιταμινες κοκ!!)
> 
> Το evanscycles εχει καλο ονομα στην Αγγλια γιατι ειναι πραγματικη αλυσιδα απο μαγαζια, που απλως στελνουν και εξω..
> 
> Επισης υπαρχει και το wiggle.co.uk που εχει και αυτο δικα του πραγματα και ειναι αξιοπιστο. Τα γερμανικα εγω δεν εχω ψωνισει ποτε και δε ξερω αλλα φιλος που τα προτιμα ειχε κανα δυο θεματακια....
> 
> Παντως τα ακριβα πραγματα ή αυτα που δε βρισκω τα περνω εξωτερικο και τα υπολοιπα απο μαγαζια εδω (καλο ειναι να γνωριζεσαι και με μαγαζια)


κόλλησα να πάρω τσάντες ortlieb γιατί από γνώμες χρηστών που διάβασα είναι μακράν του ανταγωνισμού κ βλέπω δυστυχώς ότι στην αγγλια είτε δεν υπάρχουν (crc), οι υπόλοιποι wiggle κλπ, τις έχουν πολύ ακριβότερα. Επίσης μου δημιουργήθηκε η εντύπωση ότι προϊόντα γερμανικών εταιριών, είναι πάντα πιο ακριβά στην αγγλία. 

*για πες ο φίλος σου, με ποιά γερμανικά μαγαζιά είχε πρόβλημα?* από το research που έκανα μέχρι τώρα, καταλήγω στα:

*www.bike-components.de
www.bike24.net*

το bike-components έχει κ πιστοποίηση eshop "trusted shop" που τουλάχιστον στη γερμανία θεωρείται η καλύτερη του είδους απ ότι διαβάζω.

επίσης μου άρεσε που κ τα δύο μαγαζιά έχουν τη best seller τσάντα της ortlieb back roller classic, με δικό τους logo 15€ φτηνότερα εδώ κ εδώ ήτοι 80€ αντί 95€, ενώ στην αγγλία την βρίσκω 110€ που είναι τιμή γερμανίας σε κεντρική βιτρίνα στο μόναχο ας πούμε.

για την αγορά της αθηνας, ότι είδα για τσάντες ταξιδιού παίζουν πολύ λίγα πράγματα κ κάποιες που είδα με αισθητές διαφορές τιμής.

έχω βρει κ κάποιες καλές γερμανικές σχάρες τις tubus, γιατί καλές τσάντες σε μάπα σχάρα δε λέει. γενικά οι καλές σχάρες είναι μέρα με τη νύχτα με τις φτηνές, άσε που οι φτηνές είναι για 25 κιλά ενώ οι καλές για 40 κιλά. Εκτός από εκδρομές πάω κ σουπερμάκετ κ φορτώνω τίγκα βάρος, κρέατα, γάλατα, από τότε που ακρίβηνε η βενζίνη  :Cool:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## leros2004

Έχω ψωνίσει 2 φορές απο το http://www.bike24.net/ κανένα πρόβλημα. Μάλιστα τα λουκέτα που είχα αγοράσει τα είχε αρκετά ακριβότερα απο το http://www.http://www.profirad.de (και αυτό καλό μαγαζί). Στέλνοντας 1 emaιl τα αγόρασα φθηνότερα (όσο στο profirad.de)....

----------


## aleex

> Έχω ψωνίσει 2 φορές απο το http://www.bike24.net/ κανένα πρόβλημα. Μάλιστα τα λουκέτα που είχα αγοράσει τα είχε αρκετά ακριβότερα απο το http://www.http://www.profirad.de (και αυτό καλό μαγαζί). Στέλνοντας 1 emaιl τα αγόρασα φθηνότερα (όσο στο profirad.de)....


βρε leros2004, αυτό το www.profirad.de έχει την ortlieb back roller classic 80 ευρώ χωρίς διαφημιστικό logo, κ όχι μόνο σε μαύρη που την έχουν το bike24 κ το bike-components.  :One thumb up:  

επίσης βλέπω ότι στους τρόπους πληρωμής είναι πολύ πιό οργανωμένοι αφού είναι πιστοποιημένοι κ από paypal που οι άλλοι δύο δεν είναι.  :One thumb up:  

από σχάρες πάντως δεν έχει τπτ σπουδαίο δυστυχώς  :Sad: 

έχεις ψωνίσει τπτ εσύ απ το profirad.de? και απ που το βρήκες, γιατί ψάχνω κανα δυό μέρες για γερμανικά μαγαζιά κ αυτό δεν το είχα δει πουθενά  :Thinking: 

α .... πολυ ωραίο το bike σου  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## leros2004

> βρε leros2004, αυτό το www.profirad.de έχει την ortlieb back roller classic 80 ευρώ χωρίς διαφημιστικό logo, κ όχι μόνο σε μαύρη που την έχουν το bike24 κ το bike-components.  
> 
> επίσης βλέπω ότι στους τρόπους πληρωμής είναι πολύ πιό οργανωμένοι αφού είναι πιστοποιημένοι κ από paypal που οι άλλοι δύο δεν είναι.  
> 
> από σχάρες πάντως δεν έχει τπτ σπουδαίο δυστυχώς 
> 
> έχεις ψωνίσει τπτ εσύ απ το profirad.de? και απ που το βρήκες, γιατί ψάχνω κανα δυό μέρες για γερμανικά μαγαζιά κ αυτό δεν το είχα δει πουθενά 
> 
> α .... πολυ ωραίο το bike σου


Δεν έχω ψωνίσει προσωπικά απο εκεί, (θα αγόραζα το ποδήλατο τελικά το πήρα απ οεδώ) αλλά ξέρω πολλά cube ποδήλατα που βολτάρουν στην Ελλάδα ότι είναι αγορασμένα απο εκεί  :Wink: 
Μάλιστα θυμάμαι περίπτωση που κάποιο μοντέλο είχε καθυστέρηση αρκετά, και έστειλαν στο πελάτη ακριβότερο μοντέλο στη τιμή που είχε κλείσει το φτηνότερο....

Ευχαριστώ για το Cube  :Smile:

----------


## aleex

> Δεν έχω ψωνίσει προσωπικά απο εκεί, (θα αγόραζα το ποδήλατο τελικά το πήρα απ οεδώ) αλλά ξέρω πολλά cube ποδήλατα που βολτάρουν στην Ελλάδα ότι είναι αγορασμένα απο εκεί 
> Μάλιστα θυμάμαι περίπτωση που κάποιο μοντέλο είχε καθυστέρηση αρκετά, και έστειλαν στο πελάτη ακριβότερο μοντέλο στη τιμή που είχε κλείσει το φτηνότερο....
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για το Cube


τελικά, αν σου πω σκέφτομαι να πάρω σχάρα sulry nice rack μάλλον απ το bike-compennts.de, δεν βλέπω να την έχει κ κανένα άλλο μαγαζί που να έχει κ τα ortlieb σε λογική τιμή. Η σχάρα κοστίζει 90 ευρώ βέβαια, αλλά είναι χρομόλη, οκ βαριά (1,1 κιλ) αλλά είναι κ η μόνη χρομόλη με ρυθμιζόμενο ύψος, η tubus cargo είναι fix γιατί οι βάσεις στο σκελετό μου (επίσης χρομόλη) είναι δυστυχώς custom κ είναι λίγο ψηλά.

----------


## dantouan

τις πιο καλες τιμες στα Cube τις εχει το ChainReaction by far

----------


## aleex

για δείτε κ λίγο τι εστί cargo bikes ....










... γιατί τώρα που δεν έχουμε κ πολλά λεφτά, καιρός να καταργήσουμε σιγά σιγά το αυτοκίνητο ...

όσοι θέλετε να πληροφορηθείτε περισσότερο για τα cargo bikes, το mtbr έχει ολόκληρο subforum

----------


## vamvakoolas

ok αλλα εδω ειναι αλλο φορουμ

(το εχεις αναφερει ηδη 1 φορα ποσες ακομα, ελεος)

Αρκετα παιδια που γραφουν εδω ειναι μελη και σε αλλα ποδηλατικα φορουμ οπως και εγω. Δε χρειαζεται να κατευθηνουμε συζητησεις αλλου!

----------


## k0nan

Από την γρήγορα ματιά που έριξα εχθές ψύθηκα να βγάλω και εγώ ένα bmx με λάμπα led κτλ να πάμε καμιά βόλτα αλλά σκέφτηκα και το σπαστό ποδηλατάκι και από τιμή είναι μια χαρά (όχι για την τσέπη μου ) καλά όμως.  :One thumb up:

----------


## 55kouklos

*Mπραβο!* :One thumb up:

----------


## crypter

Πηγα σημερα για δευτερη φορα σε αυτο  http://www.tramsa.gr/download/afisa_tram_podilato.pdf και εφτασα σε ~1,5 ωρα γλυφαδα και πισω με στασεις. Πολυ καλο το προγραμμα του δημου και εχουν και αρκετα καλα ποδηλατα.  :Razz:  Μακαρι να γινει μονιμο.

----------


## ipo

Σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα, σήμερα ήταν η τελευταία μέρα λειτουργίας του συστήματος δανεισμού ποδηλάτων.

----------


## crypter

> Σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα, σήμερα ήταν η τελευταία μέρα λειτουργίας του συστήματος δανεισμού ποδηλάτων.


Ναι, απλα απο οτι μου ειπαν το σκεφτονται να το κανουν μονιμο. Το ρωταγαν και στο ερωτηματολογιο που εδιναν οταν τελειωνες την βολτα.  :Razz:

----------


## dantouan

Πουλαει κανεις κανα σοβαρο full suspension παιδες ???

----------


## vamvakoolas

μεχρι ποσα διαθετεις? υψος?

----------


## dantouan

money is not the problem, size medium, height 1.77

περιμενω  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse Potato

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=57255

Του κουτιού...

----------


## ardi21

Aφου τα χρηματα δεν ειναι προβλημα γιατι δεν κοιτας σε καποιο καινουργιο?

Εγω απο την πλευρα μου θα σου προτεινα canyon.

Και συγκεκριμενα Nerve XC 7.0. Εξαιρετικο ποδηλατο, με super περιφερειακα και super τιμη. Fox αναρτησεις εμπρος-πισω, Sram X9 παντου, πολυ καλα φρενα, DT Swiss τροχοι και 12 Kg.

Βεβαια Canyon παιρνεις μονο απο το site τους (γι 'αυτο εχουν περιθωριο να εχουν πολυ καλες τιμες) οποτε δεν μπορεις να το δοκιμασεις καπου. Για το μεγεθος εχουν framesize calculator ο οποιος ειναι ακριβεστατος και γενικα οι Γερμανοι ειναι εξαιρετικοι απο θεμα εξυπηρετησης και after sales support.

Αν σου αρεσει στο σουλουπι σκεψου το πολυ σοβαρα. 

ΥΓ. Εδικα στο χρωμα black forest green metallic ειναι κουκλα...

----------


## ipo

Μου αρέσει περισσότερο σε μαύρο. Σε αυτό το ποδήλατο κλειδώνει η πίσω ανάρτηση για χρήση σε ανηφόρες;

----------


## ardi21

Οχι αλλα στην σκληρη ρυθμιση στην ουσια ειναι σαν να την εχεις κλειδωμενη απ'οτι διαβαζω σε σχολια κατοχων.

----------


## vamvakoolas

απλως να προσθεσω οπως λεει και ο ardi21 η συγκεκριμενη εταιρια ειναι κορυφη. Το λεω μιας και σε λιγο καιρο θα μου ερθει κουρσα απο εκει  :Yahooooo: 

ενα τιπ για οσους δεν εχουν πολλα λεφτα (οπως εγω): στο γερμανικο ebay εχει ποδηλατα/πλαισια canyon μεταχειρισμενα και μη σε τιμες....alexpaκ ποδηλατου :Whistle: 


Για μτβ δες και μοντελα.....rocky mountain!

----------


## ardi21

Mε γειες Κωστη!

Θα το τσεκαρω αυτο με το γερμανικο ebay μπας και...

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Mε γειες Κωστη!
> 
> Θα το τσεκαρω αυτο με το γερμανικο ebay μπας και...


ψαχνεις για χριστουγενιατικες αγορες? :ROFL: 

αν ναι στειλε πμ με budget και τι θες

........Auto merged post: vamvakoolas πρόσθεσε 71 λεπτά και 44 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

βρε ardi21 θες "ferrari" σε τιμη..."Yugo" :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## ardi21

Εσυ ειπες τιμες alexpack και πηρα θαρρος!

----------


## Mouse Potato

Παίδες θα καταφέρω να αλλάξω συρματόσχοινα μόνος μου (το έχω κάπου 1,5 χρόνο με βόλτες μια φορά την βδομάδα και αν - αρκετές φορές tough χρήση); Μήπως να πάρω κάποιο λιπαντικό;

[την τελευταία φορά που το πήρα άκουγα σαν να "γδερνόταν" το συρματόσχοινο των φρένων μέσα στο σωλήνα]

----------


## miltmaster

ηρθε και ειναι τουμπανοοοοοοοοοοοοο

----------


## Mouse Potato

Καλές βόλτες/καλούς αγώνες και πάντα όρθιος/πρώτος...  :Wink: 

Πράγματι πολύ όμορφο.

----------


## ntopas

> ηρθε και ειναι τουμπανοοοοοοοοοοοοο



πόσο σου βγήκε το κουκλί??

Ωραίο κουρσάκι.....που να μην τρέχεις μ'αυτό! :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: 

........Auto merged post: ntopas πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 10 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ευχαριστω και παλι!
> Ναι με το ποδηλατο. Στον δρομο προς το σπιτι μου, δεν ειδα μια λακουβα στην ασφαλτο, πατησα φρενο για να την αποφυγω, εφαγα σπρωξια απο τον απο πισω και επεσα φαρδυς πλατυς στο αριστερο πεζοδρομιο. Ο/Η κυριος/ια εφυγε αρων αρων, χωρις καν να βγει απο το αμαξι του .



Αυτός είναι ο πολιτισμός και η κουλτούρα του ελλην οδηγού..

Όσο και να προσέχεις κάποιος mlk@s μπορεί να έπεται..

----------


## ipo

Η μέρα είναι καταπληκτική, τα πουλάκια κελαηδάνε, όσες μέλισσες απέμειναν τριγυρνάνε, ο χειμώνας καραδοκεί. Επομένως είναι η καλύτερη ευκαιρία για ποδήλατο σε ένα όμορφο μέρος.

Σε λίγο ξεκινάω για πoδηλασία στο Άλσος Συγγρού στο Μαρούσι. Όποιος τηγανίζεται, ας δηλώσει συμμετοχή. Αλλιώς ας σωπάσει για πάντα.  :Razz:

----------


## dantouan

> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=57255
> 
> Του κουτιού...


Αυτα τα ποδηλατα (με την αναρτηση στον οριζοντιο σωληνα), ειναι περισσοτερο προς hardtail παρα σε fullsussy δηλαδη ειναι πιο πολυ για ανηφορες και αγωνες, εγω το θελω για μονοπατια περισσοτερο  :Wink:

----------


## ipo

Ήταν πολύ ωραία σήμερα στο άλσος Συγγρού. Μπόλικος κόσμος, αρκετοί ποδηλάτες, φοβερός καιρός. Το χώμα ήταν πολύ καλό υπό την έννοια ότι είχε λίγη υγρασία για να μην αποσαθρώνεται εύκολα, ενώ δεν ήταν λάσπη.

Πριν από μερικές μέρες είδα στην παραλιακή ένα ποδήλατο που θύμιζε μηχανή chopper. Μέχρι πετσιά του είχε κρεμάσει ο τύπος, που φορούσε και το ανάλογο κράνος των harleάδων. Σαν αυτό, αλλά με πολύ μεγαλύτερο και ψηλό τιμόνι, σαν των μηχανών. Μονόζυγο πρέπει να έκανε. Λίγο για τα πανηγύρια μου φάνηκε.  :Razz:

----------


## dantouan

> απλως να προσθεσω οπως λεει και ο ardi21 η συγκεκριμενη εταιρια ειναι κορυφη. Το λεω μιας και σε λιγο καιρο θα μου ερθει κουρσα απο εκει 
> 
> ενα τιπ για οσους δεν εχουν πολλα λεφτα (οπως εγω): στο γερμανικο ebay εχει ποδηλατα/πλαισια canyon μεταχειρισμενα και μη σε τιμες....alexpaκ ποδηλατου
> 
> 
> Για μτβ δες και μοντελα.....rocky mountain!


Για να το ψαξω λιγο αυτο που λες  :Wink: 
Τα rocky mountain ξεφευγουν παρα πολυ στη τιμη...

........Auto merged post: dantouan πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 22 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Πριν από μερικές μέρες είδα στην παραλιακή ένα ποδήλατο που θύμιζε μηχανή chopper. Μέχρι πετσιά του είχε κρεμάσει ο τύπος, που φορούσε και το ανάλογο κράνος των harleάδων. Σαν αυτό, αλλά με πολύ μεγαλύτερο και ψηλό τιμόνι, σαν των μηχανών. Μονόζυγο πρέπει να έκανε. Λίγο για τα πανηγύρια μου φάνηκε.


Eδω θα τα δεις και στα Εληνικα 

http://www.finikas.gr/index.php?opti...mid=37&lang=el

----------


## vamvakoolas

rocky ειναι απο τα κορυφαια αλλα...αλμυρα

μετα υπαρχει η αγαπημενη μας canyon με τα nerve xc 
η ΚΟΝΑ, η specialized και η ΚΤΜ αν και αυτη νομιζω ειναι περισσοτερο το ονομα παρα η ουσια....

----------


## miltmaster

[QUOTE=ntopas;3817533]πόσο σου βγήκε το κουκλί??

Ωραίο κουρσάκι.....που να μην τρέχεις μ'αυτό! :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: :twiste

ολο ειναι 7070γρ και καπου στα 7000 ευρω

........Auto merged post: miltmaster πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> rocky ειναι απο τα κορυφαια αλλα...αλμυρα
> 
> μετα υπαρχει η αγαπημενη μας canyon με τα nerve xc 
> η ΚΟΝΑ, η specialized και η ΚΤΜ αν και αυτη νομιζω ειναι περισσοτερο το ονομα παρα η ουσια....


βγαλε την specialized εξω ( αξιζει καθε ευρω σε οτι παιρνεις)

----------


## vamvakoolas

[QUOTE=miltmaster;3824617]


> πόσο σου βγήκε το κουκλί??
> 
> Ωραίο κουρσάκι.....που να μην τρέχεις μ'αυτό!:twiste
> 
> ολο ειναι 7070γρ και καπου στα 7000 ευρω
> 
> ........Auto merged post: miltmaster πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> ...


θα βγω λιγο θεματος, για τα κατεμια (ΚΤΜ) αναφερομουν οτι δεν αξιζουν τα λεφτα τους (δε γραφω καλα ελληνικα?)
Για το ποδηλατο σου αν εδωσες τοσα λεφτα τοτε αυτοι οι τροχοι που εχεις, γιατι τους εχεις? οι zipp που ειναι? :Twisted Evil:

----------


## miltmaster

[QUOTE=vamvakoolas;3824906]


> θα βγω λιγο θεματος, για τα κατεμια (ΚΤΜ) αναφερομουν οτι δεν αξιζουν τα λεφτα τους (δε γραφω καλα ελληνικα?)
> Για το ποδηλατο σου αν εδωσες τοσα λεφτα τοτε αυτοι οι τροχοι που εχεις, γιατι τους εχεις? οι zipp που ειναι?


mavic Ksyrium sl 900 euro (1480gr) ειναι τροχοι προπονησης

----------


## vamvakoolas

[QUOTE=miltmaster;3825634]


> mavic Ksyrium sl 900 euro (1480gr) ειναι τροχοι προπονησης


722 με τη κουτα στο σπιτι σου (οι τροχοι)....εκτος και αν εχεις λαστιχα των 150 ευρα και σαμπρελες των 50...για προπονηση

----------


## crypter

Καλησπερα, 
Μιας και ψηνομαι απιστευτα να ξαναρχισω το ποδηλατο θελω καποια συμβουλη οσον αφορα το αν θα παρω καινουργιο η αν θα φτιαξω απλα αυτο που εχω τωρα. 
Το τωρινο ειναι το carrera spider 4300 (mountain bike) και εχει αμορτισερ μπρος πισω  χωρις δισκοφρενα, γιατι απο οτι θυμαμαι μου ειχαν πει προ καιρου οτι δεν παιρνει το συγκεκριμενο. Επισης  μου φαινεται η μαρκα ειναι λιγο μουφεξ.  :Razz:   Tο ειχα αγορασει πριν 3-4 χρονια στα ~180 ευρω και δεν το εχω κυκλοφορησει και πολυ (δηλαδη ο σκελετος, τα αμορτισερ κτλ ειναι σε μια χαρα κατασταση). Οποτε σκεφτομαι εχωντας ~120-150 ευρω στην ακρη αξιζει να το φτιαξω αλλαζωντας του λαστιχα, ζαντες αν χρειαζεται, σελα σε μια πιο ανετη, φρενα και ισως ταχυτητες σε κατι πιο αξιοπρεπες η θα ηταν καλυτερα να παρω ενα καινουργιο στα ~250 ευρω (γιατι παραπανω αποκλειεται να δωσω). Η χρηση του θα ειναι περιστασιακη (παρασκευοσαββατοκυριακο για καμια βολτα) οποτε το σκεφτομαι οσον αφορα το οικονομικο κομματι γιατι δεν μου περισσευουν καθολου τα λεφτα.  :Razz:  
Καμια αποψη;  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Καλησπερα,
> Μιας και ψηνομαι απιστευτα να ξαναρχισω το ποδηλατο θελω καποια συμβουλη οσον αφορα το αν θα παρω καινουργιο η αν θα φτιαξω απλα αυτο που εχω τωρα.
> Το τωρινο ειναι το carrera spider 4300 (mountain bike) και εχει αμορτισερ μπρος πισω χωρις δισκοφρενα, γιατι απο οτι θυμαμαι μου ειχαν πει προ καιρου οτι δεν παιρνει το συγκεκριμενο. Επισης μου φαινεται η μαρκα ειναι λιγο μουφεξ. Tο ειχα αγορασει πριν 3-4 χρονια στα ~180 ευρω και δεν το εχω κυκλοφορησει και πολυ (δηλαδη ο σκελετος, τα αμορτισερ κτλ ειναι σε μια χαρα κατασταση). Οποτε σκεφτομαι εχωντας ~120-150 ευρω στην ακρη αξιζει να το φτιαξω αλλαζωντας του λαστιχα, ζαντες αν χρειαζεται, σελα σε μια πιο ανετη, φρενα και ισως ταχυτητες σε κατι πιο αξιοπρεπες η θα ηταν καλυτερα να παρω ενα καινουργιο στα ~250 ευρω (γιατι παραπανω αποκλειεται να δωσω). Η χρηση του θα ειναι περιστασιακη (παρασκευοσαββατοκυριακο για καμια βολτα) οποτε το σκεφτομαι οσον αφορα το οικονομικο κομματι γιατι δεν μου περισσευουν καθολου τα λεφτα.
> Καμια αποψη;


Εγώ θα σου πρώτεινα να πάρεις ένα καινούργιο με 250-280 (και λίγο παζαράκι) θα βρεις αξιοπρεπέστατο Mountain bike ποδήλατο που με λίγη συντήρηση θα αντέξει.Θα σου έλεγα να κοιτάξεις κάτι χωρίς πίσω αμορτισερ και επιπλέον το δισκόφρενο δεν σου χρειάζετε εκτός και αν είσαι πολύ extreme τύπος  :Razz:  από μάρκες κοίτα ideal, spesialized, focus, giant...

----------


## crypter

Αν ειναι ετσι καμια προταση για συγκεκριμενο μαγαζι η μοντελο;  :Thinking:  
Επισης το παλιο υπαρχει περιπτωση να το πουλησω καπου; Γιατι δεν εχω χωρο και για τα δυο. Φανταζομαι θα πιασει μονο κανα 50-60ευρω ξερω γω.  :Sorry:

----------


## ipo

Γιατί θεωρείτε δεδομένο τον μπροστινό αποσβεστήρα (αμορτισέρ ντε, αλλά έχουμε και ελληνική λέξη  :Razz: ); Είναι ζήτημα άνεσης ή προστασίας του ποδηλάτου;

Crypter, θα έλεγα ότι για περιστασιακή χρήση δεν αξίζει να αγοράσεις νέο ποδήλατο. Ούτε υπάρχει λόγος να δώσεις λεφτά σε αναβαθμίσεις, αν δεν έχει καταπονηθεί κάποιο μέρος.

Η δική μου άποψη είναι ότι τα λεφτά πρέπει να επενδύονται στο ποδήλατο, μόνο αν ο αναβάτης του κάνει συστηματική χρήση. Όχι με την προοπτική "λέω να αρχίσω να κάνω". Αρχίζεις να κάνεις με ό,τι έχεις κι αν στην πορεία δεις ότι κολλήσεις, αρχίζεις να ξοδεύεις χρήματα πάνω σε αυτό.

Έχω αρκετούς γνωστούς που πήραν καλό ποδήλατο (400-900€) με στόχο να αρχίσουν να κάνουν. Κάποιοι έκαναν 100km, κάποιοι 500km, ενώ ελάχιστοι έκαναν τελικά συστηματική χρήση, με το ποδήλατο να βρίσκεται σε μία αποθήκη. Όσοι από αυτούς δεν κρατάνε εγωισμό, παραδέχονται ότι τσάμπα έδωσαν τα χρήματα.

Ξέρω βέβαια και άτομο που κάνει 200km την εβδομάδα. Όσα και να δώσει αυτός, το θεωρώ λογικό.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Συμφωνώ με τον ipo. Δες τα προβλήματα που έχει το ποδήλατο, διόρθωσέ τα και παρ' το για βόλτα. Αν κάτι σε δυσκολεύει ή θεωρείς ότι χρίζει αλλαγής, μάζεψε λεφτά και συμμάζεψε το.

Αν από την άλλη το ποδήλατο έχει τα μαύρα του τα χάλια (που απ' το post σου κρίνω πως δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο) ψάξε για κάποιο άλλο μεταχειρισμένο/καινούργιο.

Σε απλές και χαλαρές τσάρκες δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις και πολλές απαιτήσεις.

*Το σημαντικό: Φτιαξ' το και καβάλα το.*

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Γιατί θεωρείτε δεδομένο τον μπροστινό αποσβεστήρα (αμορτισέρ ντε, αλλά έχουμε και ελληνική λέξη ); Είναι ζήτημα άνεσης ή προστασίας του ποδηλάτου;


 Aνάλογα το ποδήλατο πάντα... απο προσωπική άποψη πάντως λέω οτι και άνεση προσφέρει ( π.χ. πεζοδρόμια λακουβίτσες κλπ.) και προστάσια ενδεχομένος απο τους κραδασμούς που αποροφάει αλλα εξαρτάται πάντα και απο την χρήση που θα του κάνεις αν είσαι κουρσάκιας και πας μόνο σε δρόμους δεν σου χρειάζεται (και δεν μπορεις κιόλας) να βάλεις ανάρτηση κ.ο.κ.



> Crypter, θα έλεγα ότι για περιστασιακή χρήση δεν αξίζει να αγοράσεις νέο ποδήλατο. Ούτε υπάρχει λόγος να δώσεις λεφτά σε αναβαθμίσεις, αν δεν έχει καταπονηθεί κάποιο μέρος.
> 
> Η δική μου άποψη είναι ότι τα λεφτά πρέπει να επενδύονται στο ποδήλατο, μόνο αν ο αναβάτης του κάνει συστηματική χρήση. Όχι με την προοπτική "λέω να αρχίσω να κάνω". Αρχίζεις να κάνεις με ό,τι έχεις κι αν στην πορεία δεις ότι κολλήσεις, αρχίζεις να ξοδεύεις χρήματα πάνω σε αυτό.


 Αυτό είναι μια μικρή παγιδούλα αν το ποδήλατο που έχει ο φίλος crypter είναι εντελώς για τα μπάζα δεν θα τον ωθήσει ωστε να κάνει συχνά ποδήλατο αν πάρει όμως ένα καλό ποδήλατο τότε η ευχαρίστηση που θα του προσφέρει θα τον ωθεί να κάνει ποδήλατο.

 Το λέω αυτό γιατί υπάρχουν άτομα που πάνε σε σουπερμάρκετ παίρνουν ενα ποδήλατο της τάξης των 100 € αρχίζει τα προλήματα απο την δεύτερη βόλτα και έτσι δενμπαίνει καν στον κόπο να αγοράσει κάτι καλό το παρατάει τελείως

----------


## crypter

> Αυτό είναι μια μικρή παγιδούλα αν το ποδήλατο που έχει ο φίλος crypter είναι εντελώς για τα μπάζα δεν θα τον ωθήσει ωστε να κάνει συχνά ποδήλατο αν πάρει όμως ένα καλό ποδήλατο τότε η ευχαρίστηση που θα του προσφέρει θα τον ωθεί να κάνει ποδήλατο.


Μπα απο ποδηλαταδικο το ειχα παρει τοτε και επειδη το εχω και στο σπιτι ειναι σε αρκετα καλη κατασταση (δεν εχει ιχνος σκουριας, φθορας στην μπογια κτλ) περα απο την σκονη.  :Razz:  Οποτε προς το παρον προτιμω οντως την ιδεα να αλλαξω μονο τα βασικα (λαστιχα, φρενα που ειναι παλια και ισως σελα σε μια πιο ανετη) και υστερα βλεπουμε. 
Κανα καλο μαγαζι να το φτιαξω εχετε να προτεινετε;  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

> *Το σημαντικό: Φτιαξ' το και καβάλα το.*


Αυτό ακριβώς. Ποδηλασία σημαίνει πρωτίστως "κάνω ποδήλατο" και δευτερευόντως "ξοδεύω χρήματα σε αυτό".

Crypter, αν δεν έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει πολύ το ποδήλατο, μάλλον τα φρένα είναι μία χαρά. Τα λάστιχα όμως μπορεί να θέλουν αλλαγή, ειδικά αν σκοπεύεις να τα χρησιμοποιήσεις σε βρεγμένη άσφαλτο, διότι καταστρέφονται με το πέρασμα του χρόνου, ακόμα και χωρίς χρήση (άτιμο όζον που γερνάς τα ελαστικά  :Razz: ).

Αν θέλεις να δώσεις χρήματα κάπου, θα πρότεινα να αγοράσεις κράνος.

----------


## crypter

> Αν θέλεις να δώσεις χρήματα κάπου, θα πρότεινα να αγοράσεις κράνος.


Εχω ηδη απο παλια. Οταν το πρωτοαγορασα εκανα απο 1-2 ωρες ημερησιως για κανα τριμηνο οποτε χρειαζοταν.  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Αυτό είναι μια μικρή παγιδούλα αν το ποδήλατο που έχει ο φίλος crypter είναι εντελώς για τα μπάζα δεν θα τον ωθήσει ωστε να κάνει συχνά ποδήλατο αν πάρει όμως ένα καλό ποδήλατο τότε η ευχαρίστηση που θα του προσφέρει θα τον ωθεί να κάνει ποδήλατο.
> 
>  Το λέω αυτό γιατί υπάρχουν άτομα που πάνε σε σουπερμάρκετ παίρνουν ενα ποδήλατο της τάξης των 100 € αρχίζει τα προλήματα απο την δεύτερη βόλτα και έτσι δενμπαίνει καν στον κόπο να αγοράσει κάτι καλό το παρατάει τελείως


Σχετικά με τη ζημιές, τυχαίνουν ακόμα και στα καλά ποδήλατα και είναι όπως λες ενοχλητικές. Σε ένα γνωστό μου που έδωσε 400€ για ideal, πάνω στο μήνα χάλασαν οι ταχύτητες (άλλαζαν μόνες τους στα πίσω γρανάζια) και έγινε αιτία να χάσει επαφή.

Ένα καλό ποδήλατο και σωστά ρυθμισμένο βοηθάει, αλλά αυτό που μετράει περισσότερο είναι η ψυχή του αναβάτη. Το συγκεκριμένο χόμπυ είναι καλύτερο να αντιμετωπίζεται αθλητικά, παρά καταναλωτικά.

Από τα πιο σημαντικά πράγματα είναι η παρέα. Κι επειδή στη βράση κολλάει το σίδερο, τι λέτε να κανονίσουμε βόλτα για την Κυριακή; Σκέφτομαι να πάω πάλι στο Άλσος Συγγρού αν δε βρέχει.

Επίσης είναι ωραίος ο ποδηλατόδρομος Κηφισιάς - Νέας Ερυθραίας - Εκάλης. Μάλιστα στην Κηφισιά έχει ένα παρακλάδι που περνάει μέσα από το κέντρο και είναι πολύ όμορφο.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Από τα πιο σημαντικά πράγματα είναι η παρέα. Κι επειδή στη βράση κολλάει το σίδερο, τι λέτε να κανονίσουμε βόλτα για την Κυριακή; Σκέφτομαι να πάω πάλι στο Άλσος Συγγρού αν δε βρέχει.
> 
> Επίσης είναι ωραίος ο ποδηλατόδρομος Κηφισιάς - Νέας Ερυθραίας - Εκάλης. Μάλιστα στην Κηφισιά έχει ένα παρακλάδι που περνάει μέσα από το κέντρο και είναι πολύ όμορφο.


 Αμα πάτε πρωι είμαι κι εγώ μέσα μάλλον( αν με θέλετε φυσικά  :Razz: )... freeday έρχεται κανείς?

----------


## miltmaster

[QUOTE=vamvakoolas;3825687]


> 722 με τη κουτα στο σπιτι σου (οι τροχοι)....εκτος και αν εχεις λαστιχα των 150 ευρα και σαμπρελες των 50...για προπονηση


καλα θα ηταν αλλα εχει αυτο το μαγικο ssc που κανει την διαφορα ! 900 απο γερμανια ειναι η premium  εκδοση
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/mavic-ksyriu...cher-wheelset/

----------


## ipo

Σε λίγο ξεκινάω για την κλασσική βόλτα στο Άλσος Συγγρού. Όποιος ψήνεται ή τηγανίζεται είναι ευπρόσδεκτος.  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

Έχει μικρύνει η μέρα, οπότε αναγκαστικά (ειδικά της καθημερινές) θα πρέπει να κυκλοφορώ νύχτα/σούρουπο. Πρέπει να αντικαταστήσω τα φώτα του ποδηλάτου (βουνού). Τι θα πρέπει να προσέξω κατά την αγορά;

Τα σημεία που με ενδιαφέρουν, με σειρά σημαντικότητας είναι:
Χαμηλό κόστος, μπαταρίες που να βρίσκει κανείς εύκολα και σε χαμηλή τιμή (π.χ. ΑΑ ή AAA), χαμηλό βάρος, δυνατό φως (για να με βλέπουν, όχι για να βλέπω εγώ), μεγάλη αυτονομία, εύκολη προσαρμογή στο ποδήλατο.

Αυτά που έχω τώρα είναι με μπαταρίες ΑΑ, αλλά έχουν αρχίσει και τα φτύνουν (δεν κάνουν καλή επαφή).

----------


## Mouse Potato

Σε τι τιμή;

Εγώ είχα πάρει ένα από το ebay (σαν backup στο ήδη υπάρχον) με $1,5 και σε πληροφορώ πως το φως του ήταν διαυγές και με διέκριναν από πολύ μακριά. Ώσπου ήρθε κάποια στιγμή που δεν το είχα κουμπώσει καλά (δεν ήταν και της καλύτερης ποιότητας) και πέρασε ένα αυτοκίνητο από πάνω του.  :Razz: 

Όσον αφορά το Cateye είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.

----------


## ipo

> Σε τι τιμή;
> 
> Εγώ είχα πάρει ένα από το ebay (σαν backup στο ήδη υπάρχον) με $1,5 και σε πληροφορώ πως το φως του ήταν διαυγές και με διέκριναν από πολύ μακριά. Ώσπου ήρθε κάποια στιγμή που δεν το είχα κουμπώσει καλά (δεν ήταν και της καλύτερης ποιότητας) και πέρασε ένα αυτοκίνητο από πάνω του. 
> 
> Όσον αφορά το Cateye είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν ξέρω πόσο κάνουν, απλά θέλω να μείνει χαμηλά η τιμή. Π.χ. πήγα σε ένα ποδηλατάδικο και είδα ότι ξεκινούσαν από 10€ τα πίσω και από 14€ τα μπροστινά και μου φάνηκε ακριβό. Αλλά ειδικά τα μπροστινά, ήταν αρκετά μεγάλα όπως αυτό που δείχνεις. Θα προτιμούσα μικρότερο-ελαφρύτερο, με μικρότερες μπαταρίες (π.χ. 2 ΑΑΑ, αντί για 4 ΑΑ) κι ας χάσω σε αυτονομία (δε μου χρειάζονται οι 120 ώρες που δίνουν οι 4 AA).

----------


## Mouse Potato

Δεν νομίζω να βρεις κάτι αξιόλογο κάτω από 20-25€.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Waterproof-5-LED...item414a59f486 [4xAAA] (αυτό είχα)

Πάρε 2 τέτοια και κάνε την δουλειά σου...  :What..?: 

EDIT: Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είχα βρει ακριβώς το ίδιο στο praktiker με πολλαπλάσια τιμή.

----------


## dantouan

> Δεν νομίζω να βρεις κάτι αξιόλογο κάτω από 20-25€.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Waterproof-5-LED...item414a59f486 [4xAAA] (αυτό είχα)
> 
> Πάρε 2 τέτοια και κάνε την δουλειά σου... 
> 
> EDIT: Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είχα βρει ακριβώς το ίδιο στο praktiker με πολλαπλάσια τιμή.


το ιδιο ακριβως εχω κι εγω, για τα λεφτα του ειναι τελειο 

Τελικα πουλαει κανεις κανα καλο ποδηλατο full suspension?
(pitch, enduro, scale, yeti, santa cruz, rockymountain, trek full η οτιδηποτε παρομοιο σε φυσιολογικη τιμη... )

----------


## ipo

ΟΚ, μάλλον θα το παραγγείλω. Βέβαια τέτοια εποχή και από Hong Kong, θα φτάσει στο τέλος του έτους αν το παραγγείλω σύντομα.

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά.  :Smile:

----------


## ardi21

> Τελικα πουλαει κανεις κανα καλο ποδηλατο full suspension?
> (pitch, enduro, scale, yeti, santa cruz, rockymountain, trek full η οτιδηποτε παρομοιο σε φυσιολογικη τιμη... )


Ορισε την "φυσιολογικη τιμη". Γιατι ειχες πει οτι τα χρηματα δεν ειναι προβλημα και σου ειχαμε προτεινει καποια καινουργια μοντελα.

----------


## dantouan

τα μοντελα τα εχω τσεκαρει (canyon nerve xc π.χ.), οπως και εχω λιωσει στο ebay, αλλα το φυσιολογικη τιμη σημαινει οτι δεν μπορει καποιος εδω στην Ελλαδα για bike του 2007 να ζηταει 2000 ευρω, οτι και να ειναι αυτο (ας ειναι και rocky mountain), και μαλιστα τετοιες εποχες...

Αμερικη παιζουν τρελες ευκαιριες αλλα παιζω και με την φωτια-τελωνειο οποτε επικεντρωνομαι στα ευρωπαικα ιμπει...

----------


## ardi21

Να υποθεσω τσεκαρεις και τις αγγελιες ποδηλατικων φορουμ (cyclist-friends.gr, podhlates.gr) ετσι?

Με συστηματικο κοιταγμα καποια στιγμη θα την πετυχεις την καλη ευκαιρια

----------


## dantouan

τα forum που ειπες και downhill.gr, car.gr, pinkbikes,  τα παντα ολα, απλα απο οτι εχω δει δεν συμφερει να αγορασεις μεταχειρισμενο απο Ελλαδα γι'αυτο ρωταω αν εχει υποψην του καποιος κατι...

----------


## ardi21

Δεν ειμαι ειδικος σε μεταχειρισμενα αλλα κατα καιρους εχω δει καποιες καλες ευκαιριες στο cyclist-friends που παρακολουθω πιο πολυ. Μαλιστα επειδη οι εποχες ειναι δυσκολες και δεν τα πουλανε μπορεις να κανεις καλα παζαρια.

Παντως θα εχω και 'γω το νου μου

----------


## ipo

Μέσα στις επόμενες ημέρες θα πάω να αγοράσω κράνος. Μου έδωσε κάποιες γενικές κατευθύνσεις ο Mouse Potato, αλλά βάζω κι εδώ το ερώτημα, μήπως κάποιος έχει κάτι αξιοσημείωτο να τονίσει, με βάση την εμπειρία του. Υπάρχει κάτι σημαντικό που θα πρέπει να επιλέξω ή να αποφύγω; Σε τι τιμές πρέπει να κοιτάξω (οικονομικές επιλογές);

Μάλλον απορρίπτω την εξ αποστάσεως αγορά, διότι θα χάσω τη δυνατότητα δοκιμής του κράνους.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Μέσα στις επόμενες ημέρες θα πάω να αγοράσω κράνος. Μου έδωσε κάποιες γενικές κατευθύνσεις ο Mouse Potato, αλλά βάζω κι εδώ το ερώτημα, μήπως κάποιος έχει κάτι σημαντικό να τονίσει, με βάση την εμπειρία του. Υπάρχει κάτι σημαντικό που θα πρέπει να επιλέξω ή να αποφύγω; Σε τι τιμές πρέπει να κοιτάξω (οικονομικές επιλογές);
> 
> Μάλλον απορρίπτω την εξ αποστάσεως αγορά, διότι θα χάσω τη δυνατότητα δοκιμής του κράνους.


 Για το τελευταίο που λές πάντως ο  ξαδερφός μου το ρίσκαρε και  πήρε ένα κράνος της giro απο wiggle που είναι unisize ( ελπίζω να το λέω καλά :Razz: ) και είναι φοβερό και οικονομικό κοντά στα 40 απότι θυμάμαι αν θες infos πες μου...

----------


## dantouan

Κρανη παιζουν απο 20 ευρω μεχρι και 200 αναλογως τι ψαχνεις, καλυτερα παρε κατι ελαφρυ και αποφυγε τα full face κρανη σαν αυτα που φορανε στο downhill και στο motocross, καθως επισης και αυτα που φορανε στο skateboard καθως ειναι πιο βαρια (βεβαια ειναι και πιο ζεστα τον χειμωνα  :Razz: ).

Ενα μετριο κρανος (35-45 ευρω) κανει μια χαρα την δουλεια του, φιλος εσωσε το κεφαλι του το Σαββατο το πρωι που κατεβαιναμε την "Καλοπουλα" στον Υμηττο αμ και το πρωτο που θα χτηπησεις αν πεσεις ποτε (φτου φτου) ειναι ο ωμος σου...
(εγω φοραω ενα των 15 ευρω  :Whistle: )

........Auto merged post: dantouan πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 29 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Παρε και μια ιδεα εδω :

http://www.tsirikosbikes.gr/protectors/helmets.html

και εδω για πιο φτηνα

http://www.bigstore.gr/main.php?cPath=471

----------


## ardi21

Eγω εχω αυτο το οποιο ειναι εξαιρετικο για τα λεφτα του. Πουπουλο σκετο (240 gr...) και μια χαρα εξαερισμος τα οποια ειναι πολυ βασικα στοιχεια για ενα κρανος. Επισης εχει πολυ καλο συστημα για να το ρυθμιζεις στο κεφαλι σου.

Βεβαια δεν εχει αφαιρουμενο γεισο οπου ειναι πιο βολικο στο πλυσιμο αλλα οκ...

----------


## dantouan

btw πια ειναι η γνωμη σας γι'αυτο εδω?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

----------


## ardi21

> btw πια ειναι η γνωμη σας γι'αυτο εδω?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Eλα ρε Gary.. Παρε και 'συ να γινουμε δυο :Razz: 

Mια χαρα το βλεπω εγω

----------


## dantouan

εχει 100mm μπροστινο αυτο με χαλαει μονο (και βεβαια ελπιζω να μην παει στα 2000)... πιο εχεις εσυ ?

----------


## ardi21

> εχει 100mm μπροστινο αυτο με χαλαει μονο (και βεβαια ελπιζω να μην πει 2000)... πιο εχεις εσυ ?


Ναι ειναι ενα μειον αυτο με τα 100mm

Ενα ταπεινο HT εχω

----------


## miltmaster

> Για το τελευταίο που λές πάντως ο  ξαδερφός μου το ρίσκαρε και  πήρε ένα κράνος της giro απο wiggle που είναι unisize ( ελπίζω να το λέω καλά) και είναι φοβερό και οικονομικό κοντά στα 40 απότι θυμάμαι αν θες infos πες μου...


εγω το κεφαλι μου το εχω για πολλα ευρω  ! πρωτα δες πιστοποιητικα μετα εφαρμογη και στο τελος τιμη ΚΑΡΝΟΣ ΒΑΛΤΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΣΑΣ !

----------


## ardi21

> εγω το κεφαλι μου το εχω για πολλα ευρω  ! πρωτα δες πιστοποιητικα μετα εφαρμογη και στο τελος τιμη ΚΑΡΝΟΣ ΒΑΛΤΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΣΑΣ !


Aν δεν κανω λαθος τα απαραιτητα πιστοποιητικα για την ασφαλεια τα εχουν ολα τα κρανη. Αλλιως δεν θα εβγαιναν στην παραγωγη.

Απο 'κει και περα η διαφορα τιμων εγκειται σε αλλους παραγοντες οπως χαμηλοτερο βαρος, καλυτερος αεροδυναμικος σχεδιασμος, καλυτερος εξαερισμος, καλυτερο συστημα ρυθμισης για το κεφαλι σου, πιο ανετο κτλ.

----------


## vamvakoolas

Για να δωσω τη γνωμη μου σε αρκετα θεματα
1)Φωτακια χωριζονται σε 2 κατηγοριες

-αυτα που θες για να κυκλοφορεις στη πολη και να σε βλεπουν, οποτε εχουν απο 1-5 led και ισχυρη στιγμιαια λαμψη και εχουν απο 10 ευρα το σετ (praktiker) και 3 ευρα απο ebay (εγω εκει πηρα)

-αυτα που θες για να πας νυχτα στο μονοπατι και να βλεπεις οποτε  θες δεκαπλασια leds και τιμες απο 30 ευρα

σε καθε περιπτωση προτεινω επαναφορτιζομενες μπαταριες

2)Το εχω ξαναγραψει, εγω προσωπικα αλλα και αναριθμητοι αθλητες εκμεταλευονται ευκαιριες σε αγγελιες ειτε για ποδηλατα ειτε ανταλλακτικα απο χομπιστες που τα παρατανε και τα ξεπουλανε! :Wink:  απλως θελει υπομονη και ψαξιμο! :Whistle:  εναλλακτικα για χομπιστες προτεινω αγορα απο μαγαζι μιας και πλεον αρκετοι προσφερουν δωρεαν service ενω εχεις πλεονεκτημα σε αγορες (αφου και ο μαγαζατορας θελει να κρατησει το πελατη)

3)Καθε επωνυμο κρανος ειναι ασφαλες. Παντα αγορα καινουργιου και σε καθε χτυπημα το αλλαζουμε

 Εξαιρουνται φθηνα κρανη απο jumbo carrefour comfuzio που και μονο που τα βλεπεις...φοβασαι

----------


## dantouan

Θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας γι'αυτο εδω το ποδηλατακι  :Wink: 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

μοντελο 2007

----------


## dantouan

Τι εγινε ρε'σεις κανεις δεν ξερει τα SantaCruz????

----------


## miltmaster

> Τι εγινε ρε'σεις κανεις δεν ξερει τα SantaCruz????


πες μας για τι ακριβος χρηση το θες στον αερα τι να πουμε? (cyclist θα το κανουμε)

----------


## dantouan

αν δεν εχεις διαβασει και τα πιο παλια μηνυματα τι να σου πω, βαριεμαι να τα ξαναγραφω  :Cool:

----------


## ardi21

Οι 18 ταχυτητες που εχει μου χτυπανε πολυ ασχημα προσωπικα. Θα σε δυσκολεψει πολυ στην ανηφορα. Εκτος και αν πηγαινεις ελαχιστα

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Οι 18 ταχυτητες που εχει μου χτυπανε πολυ ασχημα προσωπικα. Θα σε δυσκολεψει πολυ στην ανηφορα. Εκτος και αν πηγαινεις ελαχιστα


Το ζήτημα προφανώς είναι η κατηφόρα σε αυτά! Στην ανηφόρα έχουμε και πλάτες να το πάρουμε.  :Laughing:

----------


## ardi21

> Το ζήτημα προφανώς είναι η κατηφόρα σε αυτά! Στην ανηφόρα έχουμε και πλάτες να το πάρουμε.


Ναι ομως το ποδηλατο δεν ειναι κατηγοριας downhill να πεις οτι πας μονο σε καταβασεις οποτε δικαιολογεις τις 18 ταχυτητες. 

Ειναι κατι αναμεσα σε XC και AM στα οποια θα χρειαστεις να ανεβεις κιολας :Wink: 

Τωρα αν ο dantouan σκοπευει να ανεβαινει πιο πολυ με αλλα μεσα παω πασο. Αν οχι, θα φτυσει αιμα...

----------


## dantouan

Βασικα απο οτι ξερω το 3ο γραναζι μπροστα που λειπει ειναι το μεγαλυτερο οποτε ουτως η αλλως δεν το χρησημοποιουμε σχεδον ποτε (τουλαχιστον στην δικια μου περιπτωση αντε να το εχω κουμπωσει 1 φορα) οποτε μικρο το κακο  :Smile: 

Υ.Γ.: αντε να φτυσω αιμα μπας και χασω και κανα κιλο  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

βρεσυ το βασικο με το ποδηλατο ειναι να γουσταρεις να βγαινεις εξω, να ερχεσαι κοντα με τη φυση, να γνωριζεις "τρελαμμενους" σα και εσενα και να περνας καλα....

Τα κιλα ερχονται μετα, να μην ειναι ο βασικος σκοπος. Στο λεω γιατι οσοι αγοραζουν για να χασουν κιλα....καταληγουν τα ποδηλατα ειτε σε ακαλυπτο ειτε στη χωματερη..

Υ.Γ Για το υποψηφιο ποδηλατο, δε τη ξερω καν τη μαρκα (σκελετο) αλλα σα συνολο, μετριοτατο value for money

----------


## George978

κιλα με το ποδηλατο για να χασεις λιγο δυσκολο δεν ειναι ρε παιδια? ποιο πολυ αντοχη νομιζω οτι δινει...τεσπα συμφωνω με τον βαμβακουλα

----------


## ipo

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όλους για τη βοήθειά τους στη μικρή έρευνα αγοράς που έκανα για κράνους. Ιδίως τους Mouse_Potato, ardi21 και Nikosanagn για το χρόνο που αφιέρωσαν για να με κατευθύνουν.  :Smile: 

Τελικά αγόρασα αυτό που πρότεινε ο ardi21, σε άλλο χρώμα. Casco Ventec.

----------


## ardi21

> Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όλους για τη βοήθειά τους στη μικρή έρευνα αγοράς που έκανα για κράνους. Ιδίως τους Mouse_Potato, ardi21 και Nikosanagn για το χρόνο που αφιέρωσαν για να με κατευθύνουν. 
> 
> Τελικά αγόρασα αυτό που πρότεινε ο ardi21, σε άλλο χρώμα. Casco Ventec.


Mε γεις και....αγρατζουνιστο :Razz: 

Πολυ καλη επιλογη :Smile:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Μεγεια! Όπως λέει και ο ardi... αγρατζούνιστο!  :Wink:

----------


## crypter

Α, να μοιραστω και εγω την χαρα μου  :Very Happy: , εδωσα σημερα το "παλιο" ποδηλατο σε ενα μαγαζι να μου το φτιαξουν (σαββατο πρωι το παραλαμβανω και παω αμεσως βολτα η στην πεντελη η στο αλσος συγγρου  :Mr. Green:  ). Η λιστα με τις αλλαγες ειναι: νεα λαστιχα, σαμπρελες, πισω φρενα (ολος ο μηχανισμος), μπροστα τα τακακια, ακτινολογηση μπρος-πισω, νεα ανετη σελα, νεο συρμα σε ταχυτητες και τελος ενα νεο κρανος.  :Razz:  I can't wait.

Επισης ξερετε πουθενα καποιο μαγαζι που να νοικιαζουν ποδηλατα; Θελω να παω βολτα με κατι φιλους αλλα μονο με ενοικιαση βρισκουν τωρα "ροδες". :Motor:

----------


## ipo

Ορίστε και μία φωτογραφία εν δράσει.  :Razz: 



Crypter, αν θέλεις πάμε Άλσος Συγγρού την Κυριακή. Το Σάββατο δεν μπορώ.

----------


## ardi21

Mε γειες crypter.

Για κανα Αλσος ψηνομαι και 'γω αν ειναι μεσημεριανες ωρες (αν και εχω μαθει οτι το εχουν χαλασει καπως).

Δεν ξερω κανετε κανενα μονοπατακι που εχει εκει η ειστε του "δασικου"?

----------


## ipo

> Για κανα Αλσος ψηνομαι και 'γω αν ειναι μεσημεριανες ωρες (αν και εχω μαθει οτι το εχουν χαλασει καπως).
> 
> Δεν ξερω κανετε κανενα μονοπατακι που εχει εκει η ειστε του "δασικου"?


Μια χαρά είναι το άλσος. Έχει μονοπάτια για όλα τα γούστα. Συνήθως παίρνω τους βατούς χωματόδρομους στην κατηφόρα και τους πολύ ομαλούς χωματόδρομους/ασφαλτόδρομους στην ανηφόρα.

----------


## ardi21

> Μια χαρά είναι το άλσος. Έχει μονοπάτια για όλα τα γούστα. Συνήθως παίρνω τους βατούς χωματόδρομους στην κατηφόρα και τους πολύ ομαλούς χωματόδρομους/ασφαλτόδρομους στην ανηφόρα.


To ξερω εχω παει κανα δυο φορες. Εχει αρκετα βατα μονοπατια και μπορεις να "παιξεις".

Απλα ειχα ακουσει οτι εχουν χαλασει καποια απο αυτα. Αλλα μαλλον δεν ξερεις να μου πεις :Smile: 

Παντως γενικα ειμαι μεσα για ΣΚ και μεσημεριανη συναντηση αν βολευει

----------


## dantouan

Ισως σας κανω κι εγω παρεα το ΣΚ, αν και ειμαι λιγο μακρια (Παγκρατι), αλλα το Σαββατο μονο απογευμα λογω δουλειας, ενω την Κυριακη δεν παιζει προβλημα  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

Το Άλσος Συγγρού απέχει 600m περίπου (πρακτικά μία ευθεία είναι, ελαφρώς ανηφορική) από το σταθμό ΚΑΤ του Ηλεκτρικού. Αν κάποιος έχει πρόσβαση σε Ηλεκτρικό με το ποδήλατο, μπορεί να έρθει έτσι.

----------


## ardi21

> Ισως σας κανω κι εγω παρεα το ΣΚ, αν και ειμαι λιγο μακρια (Παγκρατι), αλλα το Σαββατο μονο απογευμα λογω δουλειας, ενω την Κυριακη δεν παιζει προβλημα


Και 'γω στου διαολου την μανα ειμαι :Cool:  Αττικη και μετα ηλεκτρικος

----------


## vamvakoolas

να σας προσγειωσω λιγο
http://www.runnermagazine.gr/html/en...ent.162118.asp  οποτε αυτη τη κυριακη τουλαχιστον μεχρι το μεσημερι ξεχαστε το

Και σαββατο αποτι ξερω θα εχει κοσμο για προπονησεις οχι οτι δε θα κανετε αλλα θα εχει γκρινια!


Ο ardi21 το ξερει ηδη, ετοιμαζω τρελη βολτα ενα σαββατο πρωι! Η διαδρομη ειναι για λιγους δηλαδη ειτε θα αγαπησετε τρελα το ΜΤΒ ειτε...θα σπασει κανενας σκελετος :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Ο ardi21 το ξερει ηδη, ετοιμαζω τρελη βολτα ενα σαββατο πρωι! Η διαδρομη ειναι για λιγους δηλαδη ειτε θα αγαπησετε τρελα το ΜΤΒ ειτε...θα σπασει κανενας σκελετος


Δώσε Infos σε περικαλώ  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Δώσε Infos σε περικαλώ


Δε θα πω που και τι αλλα θελω να ερθουν πολλοι φιλοι και επειδη δεν εχει συγκοινωνιες εκει προσπαθω να βρω διαδρομη για να παμε ολοι μαζι απο καπου κεντρικα! :Whistle: 


Ενα ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα ειναι αρκετα πρωι εκτος αν χαλασει ο καιρος :Badmood: 

δε μπορω να πω ποτε μιας και ο σκοπος της βολτας ειναι να "βαφτισω" :Bless:  το (νεο) ΜΤΒ που τωρα ειναι σε κουτες :Blink: 

Παντως οποτε ανεβαινω εκει εχει τρελο χαβαλε :Iloveyou:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> δεν εχει συγκοινωνιες εκει





> αρκετα πρωι





> ανεβαινω


Καλά να περάσετε και να βγάλετε και φωτογραφίες  :Razz:  :Laughing:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Καλά να περάσετε και να βγάλετε και φωτογραφίες


αν βγαλεις το σημερινο freeday τοτε δε δικαιολογεισαι να μην ερθεις :Whistle: 
(ασε που οτι ανεβαινεις...κατεβαινεις! :Razz: )

Τωρα για το πρωι σιγουρα δε θα ειναι 8.00 το πρωι ενω αν εχει συννεφιες παμε και 13.00 :Wink: 

(αν παμε 13.00 με ηλιοφανεια....θα με  :Hammered: )

----------


## cranky

> .....να "βαφτισω" το (νεο) ΜΤΒ που τωρα ειναι σε κουτες


Να το βγάλεις "Μπάμπη".  :Biggrin:

----------


## dantouan

> Δε θα πω που και τι αλλα θελω να ερθουν πολλοι φιλοι και επειδη δεν εχει συγκοινωνιες εκει προσπαθω να βρω διαδρομη για να παμε ολοι μαζι απο καπου κεντρικα!
> 
> 
> Ενα ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα ειναι αρκετα πρωι εκτος αν χαλασει ο καιρος
> 
> δε μπορω να πω ποτε μιας και ο σκοπος της βολτας ειναι να "βαφτισω" το (νεο) ΜΤΒ που τωρα ειναι σε κουτες
> 
> Παντως οποτε ανεβαινω εκει εχει τρελο χαβαλε


Προτεινω γυρο λιμνης Μαραθωνα, μια αρκετα mixed διαδρομη μηκους 24 περιπου km, ψησου  :Cool:

----------


## ipo

> να σας προσγειωσω λιγο
> http://www.runnermagazine.gr/html/en...ent.162118.asp  οποτε αυτη τη κυριακη τουλαχιστον μεχρι το μεσημερι ξεχαστε το


Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι στις 12 περίπου θα έχει τελειώσει ο αγώνας. Οπότε αν πάμε στις 3 το μεσημέρι, δε θα έχει μείνει κανένας από τους συμμετέχοντες και τους διοργανωτές.

----------


## dantouan

το κακο ειναι οτι αν παμε στις 3 δεν θα εχουμε πολυ χρονο γιατι θα νυχτωσει πολυ γρηγορα μετα (ασε που αν πουμε 3 θα μαζευτουμε κατα τις 3.30-4.00)  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Νυχτώνει λίγο μετά τις 5. Πιστεύω ότι δύο ώρες είναι καλά.

Εγώ θα είμαι έτσι κι αλλιώς στις 3 εκεί. Όποιος θέλει να καθίσει περισσότερο, μπορεί να πάει νωρίτερα κι εγώ θα τον συναντήσω πιο μετά. Αν αργήσει, θα κάνει λιγότερη ώρα ποδήλατο, οπότε ας υπολογίσει νωρίτερα για να είναι στην ώρα του.  :Razz: 

Η συνάντηση είναι ελεύθερη, δεν είναι πιεστική. Καθένας κάνει όση ώρα του αρέσει ή όσο αντέχει, ώστε να το ευχαριστηθεί, απλά προσπαθούμε να συντονιστούμε, διότι με παρέα είναι πάντοτε καλύτερα.  :Smile: 

Να φέρουμε κεφτεδάκια για να κάνουμε πικ-νικ.  :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

Για κυριακη λετε ετσι? Αν ειμαι οκ (εκατσε γερη βολτουλα αυριο μαλλον) θα 'ρθω και 'γω

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Για κυριακη λετε ετσι? Αν ειμαι οκ (εκατσε γερη βολτουλα αυριο μαλλον) θα 'ρθω και 'γω


ασε τα Αιγαλεα και πηγαινε με τα παδια :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## ardi21

> ασε τα Αιγαλεα και πηγαινε με τα παδια


 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## dantouan

Εχει και αναβαση Σχοινο-Αλεποχωρι την Κυριακη ρε γμτ.... θα δουμε αν και για τις 3 δεν με κοβω βαριεμαι το ποδηλατο μετα το φαγητο  :Razz:

----------


## nm96027

> Νυχτώνει λίγο μετά τις 5. Πιστεύω ότι δύο ώρες είναι καλά.
> 
> Εγώ θα είμαι έτσι κι αλλιώς στις 3 εκεί. Όποιος θέλει να καθίσει περισσότερο, μπορεί να πάει νωρίτερα κι εγώ θα τον συναντήσω πιο μετά. Αν αργήσει, θα κάνει λιγότερη ώρα ποδήλατο, οπότε ας υπολογίσει νωρίτερα για να είναι στην ώρα του. 
> 
> Η συνάντηση είναι ελεύθερη, δεν είναι πιεστική. Καθένας κάνει όση ώρα του αρέσει ή όσο αντέχει, ώστε να το ευχαριστηθεί, απλά προσπαθούμε να συντονιστούμε, διότι με παρέα είναι πάντοτε καλύτερα. 
> 
> Να φέρουμε κεφτεδάκια για να κάνουμε πικ-νικ.


Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω και εγώ... :Wink:

----------


## vamvakoolas

τι εγινε συναντηθηκατε? φωτο? εντυπωσεις?

----------


## ipo

Από το forum δεν ήρθε κανείς. Αλλά είχα μαζέψει παρέα από την περιοχή και ήταν πολύ καλά. Στις 3μμ είχαν φύγει οι διοργανωτές του ανώμαλου δρόμου (μόνο όσοι μάζευαν σκουπίδια και κορδέλες ήταν εκεί), οπότε το άλσος ήταν ελεύθερο για ποδηλασία.

Αυτή τη φορά πήραμε λίγο πιο κακοτράχαλους περιφερειακούς δρόμους (αχανές είναι το άλσος) και είδα μέρη που δεν είχα ξαναδεί. Το άλσος, ως συνήθως, είχε αρκετό κόσμο που έτρεχε, περπατούσε, αλλά ποδηλάτες, πέρα από την παρέα μου, δεν είδα πολλούς. Αντιθέτως, είδα αρκετούς στο δρόμο με ποδήλατα δρόμου.

Τσίμπησε λίγο το κρύο, ήθελε μακρύ μανίκι σήμερα, αλλά ο καιρός παραμένει φοβερός για ποδήλατο. Αν δε βρέχει, εκεί θα είμαι και την επόμενη Κυριακή.  :Smile:

----------


## vamvakoolas

θα προσπαθησω να ερθω το σαββατο :One thumb up:

----------


## ipo

Το Σάββατο έχω κάποιες υποχρεώσεις, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω (κι αν μπορέσω, θα είναι για μία ώρα μόνο). Αλλά Κυριακή, καιρού επιτρέποντος, θα είμαι εκεί.

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Το Σάββατο έχω κάποιες υποχρεώσεις, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω (κι αν μπορέσω, θα είναι για μία ώρα μόνο). Αλλά Κυριακή, καιρού επιτρέποντος, θα είμαι εκεί.


κυριακη εχω αγωνα δυστηχως

σαββατο θα κανω ΜΤΒ σιγουρα σα προπονηση στο μπαμιγκτον και ελεγα μετα να συνεχιζα Συγγρου

----------


## ipo

> Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όλους για τη βοήθειά τους στη μικρή έρευνα αγοράς που έκανα για κράνους. Ιδίως τους Mouse_Potato, ardi21 και Nikosanagn για το χρόνο που αφιέρωσαν για να με κατευθύνουν. 
> 
> Τελικά αγόρασα αυτό που πρότεινε ο ardi21, σε άλλο χρώμα. Casco Ventec.


Το κράνος είναι άνετο και πανάλαφρο (235gr). Πραγματικά δεν το νιώθω στο κεφάλι μου. Το καλοκαίρι θα δω πόσο καλή κυκλοφορία αέρα επιτρέπει, μιας και τώρα με τους 17°C δεν είναι απαραίτητη η τέλεια κυκλοφορία αέρα.

----------


## ardi21

> Το κράνος είναι άνετο και πανάλαφρο (235gr). Πραγματικά δεν το νιώθω στο κεφάλι μου. Το καλοκαίρι θα δω πόσο καλή κυκλοφορία αέρα επιτρέπει


Τρομερο βαρος ετσι? Και 'γω αυτο ειπα οταν το επιασα στα χερια μου πρωτη φορα.

Μια χαρα κυκλοφορια αερα εχει :Wink: 

Χαιρομαι που σου αρεσε

----------


## Ntalton

Ipo πρεπει να εχουμε το ιδιο κρανος! Φοβερο, δυσκολα ιδρωνεις και πολυ ελαφρυ!
Εχω τελεια νεα παιδα, βγαζω το γυψο και αν καταλαβα καλα, σε δυο βδομαδουλες θα ειμαι ετοιμος για βολτες! :dance:  :Thumbs up:  :Yahooooo:  :Biggrin: 

........Auto merged post: Ntalton πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Επισης, αν μπορειτε προτεινετε μου καποιο MTB 26", μπροστινη αναρτηση, ελαφρυ, και με δυνατο σκελετο/ζαντες? Δινω ως 250!

----------


## ipo

Περαστικά Ntalton. Σε περιμένουμε στην παρέα μας.  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

Εν όψει της επερχόμενης κακοκαιρίας το Σαββατοκύριακο, βγήκα χτες αργά το απόγευμα για την κλασσική βόλτα Κηφισιά-Μαρούσι-Άλσος Συγγρού-Κεφαλάρι. Αν και σούρουπο, είχε αρκετό κόσμο το πάρκο, αφού ο καιρός ήταν φοβερός με τους 20°.

Έκανα μία προσπάθεια να πείσω ένα νούμερο (ξέρει αυτός!) που ανέβηκε Ζωγράφου μέχρι το Μαρούσι με το ποδήλατο, αλλά επικαλέστηκε υποχρεώσεις.  :Razz: 

Όποιος προλάβει να βγει και σήμερα, διότι από αύριο αρχίζει ο χειμώνας και το Σαββατοκύριακο περιμένουμε χιόνι (από τους 20° που έχουμε σήμερα, θα πέσει στους 3° η μέγιστη θερμοκρασία το Σάββατο), οπότε δε μας βλέπω να βάζουμε αλυσίδες στο ποδήλατο για να κάνουμε.  :Razz:

----------


## Ntalton

Λοιπον τελικα τον εβγαλα τον γυψο, και νιωθω πολυ παραξενα  :Razz: !Θα κανονισω το Σαββατο εαν δεν βρεχει, να παμε στο δασυλλιο για να λασπωσουμε τα ποδηλατα. Επιτελους!
Κι επειδη θα παρω καινουριο MTB, θελω να ακουσω προτασεις για 26" στα 250-260€. :Wink:

----------


## ipo

> Θα κανονισω το Σαββατο εαν δεν βρεχει, να παμε στο δασυλλιο για να λασπωσουμε τα ποδηλατα. Επιτελους!


Δεν έχω χιονοαλυσίδες για το ποδήλατο.  :Razz:

----------


## Ntalton

> Δεν έχω χιονοαλυσίδες για το ποδήλατο.


Χα χα, οχι νταξει, τρακτεροτα λαστιχα μας κανουν, δεν χιονιζει στην Πατρα! :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

Φιλε Ntalton μην ανησυχεις, το Σαββατο δεν θα βρεξει....


*Spoiler:*




			Κατι χιονια θα πεσουν μονο αλλα...κλαιν μαιν! :P

----------


## Mouse Potato

Off Topic


		Πόσο γουστάρω να έχουν πέσει έξω με τις προβλέψεις για τα χιόνια κλπ και τελικά να πέσει απλά 3-5 βαθμούς η θερμοκρασία.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ipo

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Πόσο γουστάρω να έχουν πέσει έξω με τις προβλέψεις για τα χιόνια κλπ και τελικά να πέσει απλά 3-5 βαθμούς η θερμοκρασία.


Για το Σάββατο το μεσημέρι δίνουν 3°C μέγιστη θερμοκρασία. Το να πέσει μόνο κατά 3°, δηλαδή να πάει από τους 20° στους 17°, είναι σχεδόν απίθανο. Αφού βλέπουν τη συνοπτική κίνηση του μετώπου από το δορυφόρο.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Off Topic


		Επειδή έχω ακούσει πολλά για severe weather κατά το παρελθόν γι αυτό το λέω. Η αλήθεια είναι πως θα ήθελα να πέσει κι άλλο η θερμοκρασία γιατί δεν αντέχονται άλλο οι θερμοκρασίες ειδικά το μεσημέρι. Δεν ξέρεις τι να φορέσεις.

----------


## dantouan

Τελικα πεσαν μεσα οι προβλεψεις και χιονιζει  :Cool:

----------


## Mouse Potato

http://news.ert.gr/el/ygeia/eidiseis...-tou-spermatos

Πάντα με προβλημάτιζε αυτό είτε ισχύει είτε όχι. Έχω την εντύπωση πως κάπου έχω ένα κολάν με προστατευτικό από κάτω αλλά δεν το χρησιμοποίησα πάνω από 2 φορές.

----------


## Ntalton

Σημερα, αν και κρυα, η μερα ηταν ηλιολουστη και πολυ καλη.*Ουτε χιονισε, ουτε εβρεξε που λεγαν μερικοι μερικοι....* :Whistle: . Πηγα λοιπον για ποδηλασια στο δασυλλιο με αλλα δυο παιδια και το ευχαριστηθηκαμε φοβερα. Πατησα εν τω μεταξυ λακουβα και η πισω ζαντα ζμπαραλιαστηκε.  Κουνιοταν περα δωθε και επηρεαζε την ισσοροπια. Μεχρι και το λαστιχο εσκασε. Για να μην κανω εξοδα παραπανω, θα βαλω μια απλη ζαντα σε αυτο και θα το παω στο χωριο. Και βρηκα και ποιο ποδηλατο να παρω!



> http://news.ert.gr/el/ygeia/eidiseis...-tou-spermatos
> 
> άντα με προβλημάτιζε αυτό είτε ισχύει είτε όχι. Έχω την εντύπωση πως κάπου έχω ένα κολάν με προστατευτικό από κάτω αλλά δεν το χρησιμοποίησα πάνω από 2 φορές.


Πρεπει να ειναι οντως αληθεια αυτο. Εδω και καιρο ακουσα μια περιπτωση που ενος ανδρα καταστραφηκαν τα γενητικα του οργανα εντελως. Δεν ξερω αν ειναι αληθεια η αν αυτη η ζημια προηλθε απο την ποδηλασια, παντως, οπως και να ειναι, καλυτερα ναπαρουμε μετρα. Εγω ηδη λεω να παρω το ειδικο προστατευτικο, και φοραω και ειδικο κολαν, λογω παλιοτερης απασχολης με ποδοσφαιρο. Ειδικα αυτο το θεμα χρειασζεται ιδιατερη προσοχη, ειδικα για αυτους που χρησημοποιουν παρα πολυ το ποδηλατο.

----------


## ipo

Εδώ πάντως το έστρωσε. Μόνο με χιονοαλυσίδες κάνεις ποδήλατο.  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Εδώ πάντως το έστρωσε. Μόνο με χιονοαλυσίδες κάνεις ποδήλατο.


Φόρτωσε στο έλκυθρο το ποδήλατο και κατηφόρησε προς τα εδώ κάτω να πάμε καμία βόλτα!  :Laughing:

----------


## dantouan

> http://news.ert.gr/el/ygeia/eidiseis...-tou-spermatos
> 
> Πάντα με προβλημάτιζε αυτό είτε ισχύει είτε όχι. Έχω την εντύπωση πως κάπου έχω ένα κολάν με προστατευτικό από κάτω αλλά δεν το χρησιμοποίησα πάνω από 2 φορές.


Αυτο ρε παιδια ειναι πολυ παλιο, π.χ. ο Lance Armstrong εχει βγαλει 2 φορες καρκινο στα @@ του, δεν ειναι μυστικο το ξερουν απαντες οτι παρουσιαζονται προβληματα αν καθεσαι πολλες ωρες πανω σε μια σελα, περισσοτερο ομως κινδυνευουν οι "κουρσατοι" που καθονται με τις ωρες (κανοντας και προπονηση) πανω σε σελες-κουτσουρα...  :Embarassed:

----------


## ardi21

Καλα οι κουρσατοι αν μπορουσαν να την βγαλουν εντελως θα το εκαναν για να γλυττωσουν βαρος. :Razz: 

Πληρωνει ο αλλος 350 ευρω για μια σελα η οποια ειναι 50gr ελαφρυτερη απο την αμεσως επομενη η οποια κοστιζει το 1/3 των χρηματων..

Στα χομπυ ολα συγχωρουνται βεβαια αλλα ειναι λιγο παρανοια!

Κατα τ'αλλα δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει σοβαρος λογος ανησυχιας εκτος και αν εισαι επαγγελματιας αθλητης η βαρβατος ερασιτεχνης και καθεσαι κανα 4ωρο καθημερινα.

----------


## ntopas

> Εδώ πάντως το έστρωσε. Μόνο με χιονοαλυσίδες κάνεις ποδήλατο.


Αλυσίδες, κανείς???? :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Θέλω γνώμες για το ideal zig zag του 11' http://www.tsirikosbikes.gr/ideal-zig-zag-01.html

Το βρήκα 480...

----------


## ardi21

Tα + και τα - των ideal ειναι λιγο-πολυ γνωστα και εχουν ειπωθει κατα καιρους στο νημα.

Κατα τ'αλλα μια χαρα ποδηλατο ειναι και στα 480 καλη επιλογη

----------


## dantouan

> Θέλω γνώμες για το ideal zig zag του 11' http://www.tsirikosbikes.gr/ideal-zig-zag-01.html
> 
> Το βρήκα 480...


τιμιο ποδηλατο, προχτες εδωσα ενα του 7/2010 350 ευρω, τα μοντελα του 11 εχουν χαμηλοτερο εξοπλισμο

----------


## vamvakoolas

δες και αυτα

http://www.cyclist.gr/product.php?codenum=TRK104300D

http://www.tsirikosbikes.gr/bikes/on...ster-p5-1.html
με καλυτερα πλαισια και σχεδον ιδια περιφερειακα!

Για το θεμα σελλα ειναι λιγο πολυπλοκο παντως σα συμβουλη:

Για πανω απο 45 λεπτα οποσδηποτε παντελονακι ή κολλαν με μαξιλαρακι και γενικα σελλα με τρυπουλα στο μεσο της! 

Για το βαρος σε ενα ποδηλατο πρωτα αφαιρουμε απο τροχους μετα απο πλαισιο και τελος απο περιφερειακα (δε το λεω εγω κορυφαιοι προπονητες και κατασκευαστες ποδηλατων το εχουν δηλωσει)

ενα tip:αρκετοι γνωστοι αθλητες ψωνιζουν γυναικειες σελλες! (πιο πολυ αφρος ή gel και αναπευτικες :Wink: )

----------


## Νikosanagn

> δες και αυτα
> 
> http://www.cyclist.gr/product.php?codenum=TRK104300D
> 
> http://www.tsirikosbikes.gr/bikes/on...ster-p5-1.html
> με καλυτερα πλαισια και σχεδον ιδια περιφερειακα!


To trek  να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν μου πολυαρέσει το άλλο είναι τρεκινγκ σωστά.. οπότε αποκλείεται για αυτό...

Γενικά πάντως την επόμενη εβδομάδα επιτέλους θα πάρω ποδήλατο και θέλω προτάσεις το zig zag το είδα σαν καλή επιλογή... οποιος μπορεί να μου αναφέρει τα μεγαλύτερα μεινονεκτήματά του... Αυριο μεθαύριο θα πάω σε ένα μαγαζί στον Ταύρο που έχει focus να δω τι παίζει και εκεί.. Βοηθήστε με να κάνω την καλύτερη επιλογή με το Βudget του zig zag ίσως και ελάχιστα πιο πάνω  :Smile: 


*Spoiler:*




			δε το λεω εγω κορυφαιοι προπονητες και κατασκευαστες ποδηλατων το εχουν δηλωσει προτιμούν skip  :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

Σε γενικες γραμμες η ideal υστερει σε σκελετο. Δεν εχει τοσο ανεπτυγμενο R&D οσο αλλες και νομιζω ειναι απο τις λιγες που δεν χρησιμοποιει την τεχνικη hydroforming στους σκελετους ακομη και στα ακριβα της μοντελα.

Ολα αυτα ομως δεν σημαινουν οτι ειναι κακο ποδηλατο και ουτε οτι θα σε περιορισει καπου.

Σαν συνολο ειναι μια πολυ τιμια προσταση οπως ειπε και ο dantouan.

Mια αλλη καλη προταση:
http://www.tsirikosbikes.gr/speciali...disc-2015.html

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Δεν εχει τοσο ανεπτυγμενο R&D και νομιζω ειναι απο τις λιγες που δεν χρησιμοποιει την τεχνικη hydroforming


 Με λίγα λόγια και όσο πιο συνοπτικά μπορεις τι ακριβώς σημαίνουν αυτά τα δυο?

----------


## ardi21

To R&D ειναι ερευνα και αναπτυξη της εταιρειας (research & development)

Hydroforming 
Γενικα ειναι μια τεχνικη που βοηθαει να φτιαχνεις πιο ελαφρους σκελετους και πιο ανθεκτικους (δεν ειμαι και ειδικος βεβαια)

----------


## Νikosanagn

Η προτασή σου.. δυστυχώς βγαίνει λίγο έξω απο το budget μου.. αν και πολύ ωραία....

----------


## Ntalton

Το νεο οχημα
http://img146.imageshack.us/f/imag0031k.jpg/
http://img207.imageshack.us/f/imag0032fq.jpg/
Θελετε μηπως να ανεβασω και φωτογραφιες απο χθεσινη βολτα σε δασυλλιο και παραλια καστελοκαμπου? :Wink: 

Edit: [ Ελπιζω τωρα να φαινονται.... :Wink:  ]

----------


## ipo

Πολύ όμορφο. Με γεια!

----------


## ardi21

Σε μενα δεν φαινονται οι φωτο. Βγαζει error

----------


## Mouse Potato

Ούτε και σ' εμένα.

----------


## Ntalton

> Πολύ όμορφο. Με γεια!


Ευχαριστω πολυ ipo! :Smile:

----------


## George978

δεν φαινεται τπτ

----------


## Ntalton

Κοιταχτε στο αρχικο μηνυμα, λογικα φτιαχτηκαν...

----------


## Mouse Potato

Μια χαρά!

----------


## vamvakoolas

> To trek  να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν μου πολυαρέσει το άλλο είναι τρεκινγκ σωστά.. οπότε αποκλείεται για αυτό...
> 
> Γενικά πάντως την επόμενη εβδομάδα επιτέλους θα πάρω ποδήλατο και θέλω προτάσεις το zig zag το είδα σαν καλή επιλογή... οποιος μπορεί να μου αναφέρει τα μεγαλύτερα μεινονεκτήματά του... Αυριο μεθαύριο θα πάω σε ένα μαγαζί στον Ταύρο που έχει focus να δω τι παίζει και εκεί.. Βοηθήστε με να κάνω την καλύτερη επιλογή με το Βudget του zig zag ίσως και ελάχιστα πιο πάνω 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry  :Sorry:  εβαλα λαθος μοντελο
αυτο εννοουσα:http://www.kassimatisbikes.gr/showprod.php?aa=345 scott aspect 55 disk

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/catego...ct-50-10-35691

καλο πλαισιο και πηρουνι, ειναι μια καλη βαση που περνει απειρες αναβαθμισεις (οταν θα το εχεις σκησει ή θες να ανεβεις)

μειονεκτηματα/πλεονεκτηματα του ζιγκ-ζαγκ

+value for money
+brakes
+πισω σασμαν
-σκελετος/βαρος
-αναρτηση
-τροχοι/βαρος
-μεταπωληση

----------


## ardi21

Πολυ καλο και το scott

----------


## Νikosanagn

> +value for money
> +brakes
> +πισω σασμαν
> -σκελετος/βαρος
> -αναρτηση
> -τροχοι/βαρος
> -μεταπωληση


 Για την μεταπώληση δεν με αφορά...για την ανάρτηση και τους τροχούς όμως ναι... Δηλαδή εσύ προτείνεις αυτό σε σχέση με το ideal ε...

Πάντως φαίνεται πάρα πολύ καλή πρόταση... και σκέφτομαι να πάω να το δω αυριο το μεσημεράκι... 
Edit: [ 
Μήπως όλα αυτα που έγραψες είναι πλεονεκτήματα? ]

Επίσης το βρήκα  στα 400... http://www.topcycles.gr/index.php?pa...mart&Itemid=63

----------


## vamvakoolas

δε ξερω που το βρηκες αυτο το μαγαζι -topcycles-αλλα εκει παει ο φιλος ο Μιχαλης (ardi θυμασαι?) τα ΜΤΒ και ειναι κατευχαριστημενος :One thumb up: 

Λενε οτι το βαρος στις ζαντες εχει σημασια μιας και αυτες τις κουβαλας συνεχεια και στερει δυναμη. H rst ειναι η βαση στις αναρτησεις (αδιαφορη) και η suntour αν και βασικο μοντελο της εταιριας δεν ειναι καθολου κακη και κραταει σε χρονο (την εχω σε ενα ποδηλατο)

 Τωρα αν εσενα σου αρεσει ενα ποδηλατο ή εχεις κολλησει εμενα προσωπικα δε μου πεφτει λογος. 

Εγω παντως θα επελεγα το scott. Aυτα για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα :Wink:

----------


## ardi21

> δε ξερω που το βρηκες αυτο το μαγαζι -topcycles-αλλα εκει παει ο φιλος ο Μιχαλης (ardi θυμασαι?) τα ΜΤΒ και ειναι κατευχαριστημενος
> 
> Λενε οτι το βαρος στις ζαντες εχει σημασια μιας και αυτες τις κουβαλας συνεχεια και στερει δυναμη. H rst ειναι η βαση στις αναρτησεις (αδιαφορη) και η suntour αν και βασικο μοντελο της εταιριας δεν ειναι καθολου κακη και κραταει σε χρονο (την εχω σε ενα ποδηλατο)
> 
>  Τωρα αν εσενα σου αρεσει ενα ποδηλατο ή εχεις κολλησει εμενα προσωπικα δε μου πεφτει λογος. 
> 
> Εγω παντως θα επελεγα το scott. Aυτα για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα


Ναι θυμαμαι :Wink:  Ειναι τοσο καλος? Γιατι ψαχνω ενα κοντινο καταστημα για service/εργασιες...

Παντως το scott στην φωτο ειναι με δισκοφρενα και στην περιγραφη απο κατω λεει vbrakes. Οποτε πρεπει να ειναι χωρις δισκοφρενα γι'αυτο και η πιο χαμηλη τιμη. Εξαλλου του κασσιματη το μοντελο ειναι το 55 disc

----------


## Νikosanagn

> δε ξερω που το βρηκες αυτο το μαγαζι -topcycles-αλλα εκει παει ο φιλος ο Μιχαλης (ardi θυμασαι?) τα ΜΤΒ και ειναι κατευχαριστημενος
> 
> Λενε οτι το βαρος στις ζαντες εχει σημασια μιας και αυτες τις κουβαλας συνεχεια και στερει δυναμη. H rst ειναι η βαση στις αναρτησεις (αδιαφορη) και η suntour αν και βασικο μοντελο της εταιριας δεν ειναι καθολου κακη και κραταει σε χρονο (την εχω σε ενα ποδηλατο)
> 
> Τωρα αν εσενα σου αρεσει ενα ποδηλατο ή εχεις κολλησει εμενα προσωπικα δε μου πεφτει λογος.
> 
> Εγω παντως θα επελεγα το scott. Aυτα για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα


 Oκ σε ευχαριστώ πολύ...ανάμεσα σε αυτά τα 2 είμαι ανάμεσα θέλω να δω και το άλλο απο κοντά και θα αποφασίσω...

----------


## vamvakoolas

περιμενουμε τι θα διαλεξεις :Razz: 

Μηπως να βγαλουμε καμμια γραμμουλα televoting να βγαλουμε και κανενα φραγκο τωρα με τη κριση? :ROFL:

----------


## Νikosanagn

.. :Razz: ..

----------


## dantouan

για μενα παρε ενα μεταχειρισμενο στην ιδια τιμη που θα εχει αρχικη τιμη πολυ μεγαλυτερη οποτε και θα ειναι πολυ καλυτερο και σαν ποδηλατο  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: dantouan πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 50 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

π.χ. http://www.cyclist-friends.gr/showth...ighlight=ideal στα 350

----------


## Νikosanagn

Παιδιά μεταχειρισμένο δεν παίρνω...

----------


## dantouan

οκ απλα να ξερεις οτι σε λιγο καιρο θα χασεις αρκετα λεφτα  :Cool:

----------


## SONIC7

Ρε παιδες,ειμαι 1.75 και μου ειπαν οτι ενα  trek 3700 19i θα κανει για το υψος μου....εχει κανεις ιδεα?

----------


## dantouan

μαλλον προς 18" εισαι πιο πολυ αλλα και το 19" σου κανει, δοκιμασε το καλυτερα απο κοντα  :Wink:

----------


## SONIC7

Το δοκιμασα και μαλλον εχεις δικιο  :Thinking:  Απλα ειμαι στις μυτες οταν καθομαι και εχω κατεβασμενη σχετικα τη σελα...Βεβαια διαβασα καπου οτι πρεπει να βρισκεται ψηλοτερα απο το τιμονι,που νομιζω ειναι πραγνμα δυσκολο στη περιπτωση μου.Αλλα σε γενικες γραμμες νομιζω πως δεν εχω προβλημα.....Σ ευχαριστω παντως.... :One thumb up:

----------


## crypter

Μολις γυρισα απο freeday, πρωτη φορα σημερα.  :Very Happy:  Πολυ ωραια η βολτα. Ανυπομονώ για την επόμενη.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Που πήγατε;

----------


## crypter

Καναμε 1-2 γυρους θησειο, ομονοια, συνταγμα, ομονοια παλι μεσω πανεπιστημιου, παλι συνταγμα και μετα συγγρου μεχρι γλυφαδα.  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

@crypter->καλα βρε ηρ8ες freeday και δε το πες? :ROFL:  το μισο adslgr ηταν εκει αποτι ειδα! (οσοι ασχολουνται με το ποδηλατο)....Αλλη φορα θα παρεις απουσια

Η διαδρομη δε πηγε Γλυφαδα αλλα βγηκε παραλιακη (ποσειδωνος) μεχρι παλαιο Φαληρο και μετα επιασε Αμφιθεας->Θησεως->Β κωνσταντινου->Λ Αλεξανδρας->Θησειο.

@SONIC7->το ποδηλατο δεν ειναι μηχανη για να πατας με τις μυτες....Περα οτι ειναι κουραστικο ειναι και επικηνδυνο...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1x5Xngd_VE&feature=fvst μια ιδεα αν και δικη μου γνωμη ειναι να σε βλεπει καποιος οταν εισαι πανω στο ποδηλατο....

Μιας και αυτη την εβδομαδα θα τελειωσει και το ΜΤΒ λεω σιγα σιγα να οργανωθει αυτη η MTB experience που ειχα γραψει. Λογικα εγω μπορω 26/12 και 2/1 οποιος θελει να γραψει. Αναλογα με τον αριθμο και το επιπεδο (αν θελει καποιος μονοπατια ή καποιος θελει πατημενο χωματοδρομο) θα βγει και η τοποθεσια.(AN δυστηχως δε συγκεντρωθει ικανος αριθμος...θα συναντησω τους τρελαμενους συναθλητες για το experience)

U ARE ALL  :Welcome:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ρε συ βαμβα ποιοι άλλοι ήταν και δεν μίλησες? Crypter παω ανελλιπώς αν θες στείλε τηλέφωνο ή να σου στείλω κι εγώ να συναντιόμαστε με τον βαμβα ήδη συναντηθήκαμε αυτή την Παρασκευή αλλα δεν μου είπε οτι ήταν και άλλοι συμφορουμίτες  :RTFM: 

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 16 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Καναμε 1-2 γυρους θησειο, ομονοια, συνταγμα, ομονοια παλι μεσω πανεπιστημιου, παλι συνταγμα και μετα συγγρου μεχρι γλυφαδα.


 Δεν πήγαμε Γλυφάδα  :Razz:  πως φαίνεται ο βόριος!  :Razz:

----------


## crypter

Βασικα εγω σταματησα στην Εδεμ και γυρισα με το τραμ γιατι ο φιλος που ειχε ερθει μαζι επρεπε να γυρισει και δεν ελεγε να τον αφησω να γυρισει μονος.  :Razz:  
Θα ενημερωσω οταν ειναι για την επομενη βολτα.  :Smile:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Θα ενημερωσω οταν ειναι για την επομενη βολτα.


 Οκ η επόμενη είναι στις εφτά αν είναι πες...  :Smile:

----------


## ardi21

> Μιας και αυτη την εβδομαδα θα τελειωσει και το ΜΤΒ λεω σιγα σιγα να οργανωθει αυτη η MTB experience που ειχα γραψει. Λογικα εγω μπορω 26/12 και 2/1 οποιος θελει να γραψει. Αναλογα με τον αριθμο και το επιπεδο (αν θελει καποιος μονοπατια ή καποιος θελει πατημενο χωματοδρομο) θα βγει και η τοποθεσια.(AN δυστηχως δε συγκεντρωθει ικανος αριθμος...θα συναντησω τους τρελαμενους συναθλητες για το experience)
> 
> U ARE ALL


26 εγω δεν μπορω σιγουρα γι'ευνοητους λογους (ειναι η επομενη απο την γιορτη μου). Για 2/1 το ψηνω

----------


## Νikosanagn

> 26 εγω δεν μπορω σιγουρα γι'ευνοητους λογους (ειναι η επομενη απο την γιορτη μου). Για 2/1 το ψηνω


 Είσουν και εσύ την Παρασκευή τέκνον βρούτε?  :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

> Είσουν και εσύ την Παρασκευή τέκνον βρούτε?


Freeday? Οχι ρε. Αν ημουν θα ειχα ενημερωσει τον vamvakoola :Smile:

----------


## Νikosanagn

A, οκ αμα έρθεις στις 7 πες...

----------


## vamvakoolas

ωραιες οι βολτες με τα ποδηλατακια με 8χλμ μ.ο.... αλλα το ποδηλατο ειναι και αθλημα οποτε ξαναγραφω για *2/1* οποιος θελει, αν και ειναι νωρις ακομη :Razz: 


Υ.Γ: Οποσδηποτε παγουρι/σαμπρελα και κρανος

----------


## Mouse Potato

Γι αυτό το λόγο σταμάτησα να πηγαίνω στα freedays. Ωραία η βολτίτσα σιγά σιγά αλλά όταν κάνεις σχετικά αρκετά km (για βόλτα) με τέτοιο ρυθμό και πολλές στάσεις καταντάει κουραστικό...

----------


## dantouan

καλυτερα θα ηταν η εξορμηση να γινει καποια αλλη μερα και οχι την 2η μερα του νεου ετους που πολλοι απο εμας θα ειναι εκτος Αθηνων...

----------


## ardi21

> καλυτερα θα ηταν η εξορμηση να γινει καποια αλλη μερα και οχι την 2η μερα του νεου ετους που πολλοι απο εμας θα ειναι εκτος Αθηνων...


Aν ειναι να μαζευτουμε περισσοτεροι εγω δεν εχω προβλημα...

----------


## Νikosanagn

Πάντως ψήνομαι και εγώ για την εξόρμηση αν έχω κιόλας το καινούργιο ποδηλατάκι...  :Smile:

----------


## vamvakoolas

αν ειμαστε απο 3 και επανω οκ κανονιζεται :Wink: 


Υ.Γ:αν ειμαστε οι 3 (οι γνωστοι/αγνωστοι) τοτε τα φωρτονουμε τα ποδηλατα και παμε για

ultimate MTB experience (απιστευτες ομορφιες και τρελες διαδρομες) :Razz: 
Δε θελω να ταλαιπωρηθει ο κοσμος με αποστασεις για να ξαναερθει :Razz:  (αν ειμαστε πανω απο 3 χωρις αμαξι)

----------


## dantouan

αμαξια υπαρχουν, το θεμα ειναι να βρουμε την μερα που να βολευομαστε ολοι, προτεινω Βασιλικα για μεγαλη βολτα  :Wink:

----------


## vamvakoolas

παιδια αν αρεσει ο τζερτζελες παμε καθε εβδομαδα δεν υπαρχει θεμα,

απλως εχω θεσει για αρχη στις 2/1 (κυριακη) πρωι (οχι πολυ πρωι) :Smile:

----------


## dantouan

καθε Κυριακη πρωι παιζει ποδηλατοβολτα, απλα τωρα μετα το τελευταιο μονοπατι (Καλοπουλα) ενα φιλος εσπασε κατι πλευρα και αποδιοργανωθηκαμε, απο το νεο ετος εννοειται οτι θα πηγαινουμε καθε Κυριακη πρωι , να ερθει και το νεο ποδηλατο  :Cool:  και ειμαστε να περνουμε τα βουνα  :Smile:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> καθε Κυριακη πρωι παιζει ποδηλατοβολτα, απλα τωρα μετα το τελευταιο μονοπατι (Καλοπουλα) ενα φιλος εσπασε κατι πλευρα και αποδιοργανωθηκαμε, απο το νεο ετος εννοειται οτι θα πηγαινουμε καθε Κυριακη πρωι , να ερθει και το νεο ποδηλατο και ειμαστε να περνουμε τα βουνα


 Γουστάρω περιμένουμε infos...

----------


## ardi21

> καθε Κυριακη πρωι παιζει ποδηλατοβολτα, απλα τωρα μετα το τελευταιο μονοπατι (Καλοπουλα) ενα φιλος εσπασε κατι πλευρα και αποδιοργανωθηκαμε, απο το νεο ετος εννοειται οτι θα πηγαινουμε καθε Κυριακη πρωι , να ερθει και το* νεο ποδηλατο*  και ειμαστε να περνουμε τα βουνα


Ποιο θα παρεις τελικα?

----------


## dantouan

Σημερα εγινε το shipping και κανονικα σε 4 μερες θα ηταν εδω αλλα τωρα με τα χιονια δεν ξερω ποτε θα ερθει...  :Sorry:

----------


## dantouan

> Γουστάρω περιμένουμε infos...


Να εισαστε ετοιμοι για Βασιλικα, Υμηττο, Αιγαλεω και γυρο λιμνης Μαραθωνα για αρχη,  :Cool:

----------


## ardi21

Ωραιος με γεια :Wink: 

Δεν ξερω τις διαδρομες Βασιλικων και Υμμητoυ αλλα με ρεγουλο ε... Ειμαστε και με HT :Cool:  :Razz:

----------


## dantouan

κι εμεις μεχρι τωρα με HT και Trekking ειμασταν γι αυτο αλλαξαμε ποδηλατα  :Razz:

----------


## SONIC7

Vamvakoolas σωστο αυτο που λες.Με αρκετο χαμηλωμα στη σελα σε 19 δεν ειμαι ακριβως στις μυτες αλλα ενταξει θα επαιρνε και μικροτερο.Ο οριζοντιος σωληνας οταν ειμαι ορθιος ειναι 2-3 εκατοστα απο τα @ρχιδι@ μου  :Wink: . Μαλλον παω για πιο μικρο ε?

----------


## ardi21

To 18αρι θα σου ηταν ακριβως οπως πρεπει αλλα δεν βγαζουν ολες οι εταιρειες... Παντως, νομιζω, καλυτερα 19αρι απο το να επαιρνες 17...

----------


## vamvakoolas

> To 18αρι θα σου ηταν ακριβως οπως πρεπει αλλα δεν βγαζουν ολες οι εταιρειες... Παντως, νομιζω, καλυτερα 19αρι απο το να επαιρνες 17...


και ομως! στη ποδηλασια δεν ισχυει οτι στα ρουχα :Razz: 

Καλυτερα να περνεις ενα μικροτερο παρα ενα μεγαλυτερο ποδηλατο!
Το μικροτερο μπορεις να το φερεις στα μετρα σου (παλουκοσελο/λαιμος/τιμονι/πεταλιερα) το μεγαλυτερο οσο και να το αλλαξεις δε θα βολευτεις ποτε!

Επιπλεον δωστε βαση οτι δεν εχει καμια σχεση το 19' μιας εταιριας με μιας αλλης. Μπορει να εχουν διαφορες σε cm στο μεγεθος οποτε σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις ειτε
-ενημερωνομαστε για διαστασεις σκελετου σε cm οριζοντιος/καθετος αν ειναι να ψωνισουμε απο νετ
-παμε απο μαγαζι και δοκιμαζουμε ασχετα αν ο ποδηλατας λεει οτι μας κανει σε σχεση με το υψος μας.

Τελος μια συμβουλη: εχει βομβαρδιστει το κινητο μου απο αποριες γνωστων αν πρεπει να αγορασουν εκεινο το σουπερ ποδηλατο που ειδαν και ειναι και το τελευταιο (παντα οι μαγαζατορες λενε οτι ειναι τελευταιο λες και θα κλεισει το εργαστασιο :ROFL: )και πρεπει να βιαστουν μη χασουν την ευκαιρια! ΜΗ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ

μετα τις γιορτες (που τυχαια...ειναι και οι εκπτωσεις) ερχονται και στη χωρα μας τα μοντελα 2011 οποτε τα μοντελα 2010 θα τα πουλανε σε ξεφτυλα τιμη. Οι γνωστες τοτε αγοραζουν! :One thumb up:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Σωστός...

----------


## Giorgos18

Γεια σας και την βοηθεια σας ;p

Επειδη σχολαω απο την δουλεια αργα & γυρναω χωρις συγκοινωνιες, σκεφτομαι μηπως ηρθε η ωρα να παρω ποδηλατο.

Ειμαι αναμεσα σε 2 σκεπτικα.

1. Να παρω ενα σπαστο ποδηλατο(με μεγαλη ροδα ομως), ωστε να παιρνω και μετρο κανονικα κλπ, και να γυρναω με το ποδηλατο.

2. Να παρω ενα κανονικο ποδηλατο, και να πηγαινοερχομαι εξ ολοκληρου με αυτο.

Τι πιστευετε οτι θα ταν καλυτερο?Τα σπαστα αξιζουν?Δεν προσανατολιζομαι τοσο για σπαστο με μικρο τροχο γιατι παραειναι μικρος..

Μιλαμε για αποστασεις του στυλ Περιστερι - Κεντρο/Ν.Φιλαδελφεια 

Α και προτεινετε και κανα μαγαζι  :Razz:

----------


## SONIC7

Ρε παιδες οντως το εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι καλύτερο το πιο μικρο απ οτι το μεγαλυτερο.Εν τω μεταξυ το trek ειναι 19.5 για την ακριβεια....ουφ.....Ενταξει δηλαδη με κατεβασμα εντελως στη σελα κι οντας ελαφρως ψηλοτερο για τα μετρα μου θα μου δημιουργησει τοσο μεγαλο προβλημα?Βεβαια για να το λες κατι ξερεις vamvakoolas απλα επειδη ξερω οτι εχει να κανει και με τις διαστασεις ενως ατομου,περαν του υψους....για παραδειγμα εχω μακρια ποδια κ χερια.......

----------


## ardi21

> Ρε παιδες οντως το εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι καλύτερο το πιο μικρο απ οτι το μεγαλυτερο.Εν τω μεταξυ το trek ειναι 19.5 για την ακριβεια....ουφ.....Ενταξει δηλαδη με κατεβασμα εντελως στη σελα κι οντας ελαφρως ψηλοτερο για τα μετρα μου θα μου δημιουργησει τοσο μεγαλο προβλημα?Βεβαια για να το λες κατι ξερεις vamvakoolas απλα επειδη ξερω οτι εχει να κανει και με τις διαστασεις ενως ατομου,περαν του υψους....*για παραδειγμα εχω μακρια ποδια κ χερια*.......


Tοτε το προβλημα, νομιζω, οτι μειωνεται αρκετα. Παιζει πολυ σημαντικο ρολο το μηκος των ποδιων/χεριων περα απο το συνολικο σου μηκος.

Θειε vamvakoola σωστα τα λεω??? :Razz: 

@Giorgos18
Αν το θες μονο για να πηγαινεις δουλεια και αντε και καμια ασφαλτινη χαλαρη βολτα εγω θα επαιρνα ενα σπαστο που ειναι πιο βολικο.

----------


## vamvakoolas

ασφαλως παιζουν ρολο
1)Ο Καβαλος (με απλα λογια η λεκανη)
2)το μηκος χεριων 
3)το μηκος ποδιων
4)το υψος
για παραδειγμα η εταιρια canyon που δε πουλαει σε μαγαζια εχει φτιαξει εκει ειδικο session οπου βαζεις τα παραπανω δικα σου στοιχεια και σου βγαζει αρκιβως το μεγεθος (για τα δικα της ποδηλατα)που πρεπει να παρετε....googlαρε το

Αφου ο φιλος γραφει οτι ειναι στις μυτες δε λεω να μη το αγορασει αλλα δεν ειναι και το ιδανικο εκτος και αν προβλεπεται να...ψηλωσει!

Μια ακομα συμβουλη: οταν πατε σε μαγαζι βαλτε ωτοασπιδες να μην ακουτε αυτα που θα σας λενε οι πωλητες (πλην ελαχιστων εξαιρεσεων) δειτε τιμη, αν σας αρεσει, τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα (να μην ειναι και τελειως πλαστικο) και μετα ανεβειτε να οδηγησετε. Αν ολα καλα...αγοραστε το :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Μιας και το νήμα αυτό έχει  μετομονομαστεί σε " Τα πάντα για το ποδήλατο" θα κάνω ένα παραπάνονο σχετικά με την μετακίνηση μας (των ποδηλατών) στα μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς.


Πρίν κάποιους μήνες έπειτα απο την πληροφορησή μου σχετικά με το freeday απο τον φίλο Vamvakoola, άρχισα να πηγαίνω στο Θησείο με το Τραμ. Η κατάσταση απλά τραγική, ο χώρος στο Τραμ Α.Ε. που υπάρχει για την μεταφορά των ποδηλάτων ( στο πρώτο και στο τελευταίο βαγόνι, καθώς μόνο εκεί επιτρέπεται) δεν ξεπερνάει με πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς τα 6 τετραγωνικά μέτρα και πολλά λέω κάτι  που συνεπάγεται  σε 6-10 ποδήλατα το πάρα πολύ, όσοι έχουν μεταφερθεί με το τραμ το καταλαβαίνουν, ο κόσμος δεν καταλαβαίνει και χώνετε μέσα στα πόδια σου λέγοντας σου κιόλας πολλές φορές "ρε φίλε δεν το κάνεις λίγο πιο ΄κει?". Το γεγονός αυτό με ανάγκασε για την μετακίνηση μου να διακινδυνεύω την ζωή μου βγαίνοντας σε μεγάλους κεντρικούς δρόμους όπως π.χ. η Λεωφόρος Βουλιαγμένης, για την μετάβασή μου στο κέντρο, βέβαια θα μου πεις ε, και, να πας απο τα στενά, ε, τότε θα έκανα 2 ώρες για μια διαδρομή 9 χιλιομέτρων. Εννοείτε οτι απο εδώ και κατω δεν αναφέρομαι αποκλειστικά για to freeday ( ήταν απλά η αφορμή) αλλα για τις γενικότερες μετακινήσεις των ποδηλάτων.

Έπειτα απο λίγο καιρό την "μερα χωρίς αμάξι" επιτρεπόταν η μεταφορά των ποδηλάτων στο Μετρό, ακούσατε ακούσατε! μόνο μια μέρα το χρόνο το αφήνουν. Ας μην πολυλογώ το χρησιμοποίησα και κατάλαβα το πόσο βολικό είναι η μετακίνηση με το μετρό έχοντας μαζί και το ποδήλατο. Έκανα μια διαδρομή που με το αμάξι θες 1 ώρα και κάτι σε μια ωρίτσα.

Σκεφτόμενος για λίγο αναλογίστηκα πόσο μπορεί να κοστίζει να αφαιρέσουν  *μόνο απο το τελευταίο βαγόνι*  τα καθίσματα απο τραμ και μετρό αντίστοιχα κάνοντας τα βαγόνια για ποδήλατα χώρίς απαραίτητα να φτιάξουν ειδικές ράμπες ή να αυξήσουν τα ασανσερ(αναφερόμενος στο μετρο), ο χώρος θα αυξανόταν σημαντικά και θα μπορούσαν να μπούν πολλά ποδήλατα περισσότερα. Τόσο μεγάλη θα ήταν η απώλεια θέσεων? Το πόσο βολικό θα ήταν δεν περιγράφετε, και όλοι καταλαβαίνετε τον λόγο.

Αλλά γιατί δεν γίνετε αυτό? Ουδείς ξέρει τουλάχιστον εγω δεν μπορώ να βρω λογική εξήγηση λες και θέλουν να μας ταλαιπωρούν επίτηδες. Δεν φτάνει που δεν υπάρχουν ποδηλατόδρομοι τουλάχιστον αυτοί που κατα την γνώμη μου έχουν την δυνατότητα δεν μπορούν να βοηθήσουν την κατάσταση. Το κόστος είναι μηδαμινό πραγματικά ένα κατσαβίδι χρειάζεται που λέει ο λόγος.

Αλήθεια όσοι απο εσάς ξέρουν σε άλλες ευρωπαικές χώρες επικρατεί τέτοια κατάσταση στις μετακινήσεις των ποδηλάτων? Θα με ενδιέφερε πολύ να μάθω.Σϊγουρα σε πολλές χώρες θα υπάρχουν πολύ καλύτερες υποδομές για την μεταφορά των ποδηλάτων. Μάλλον είναι και αυτός ένας ακόμα τομέας που είμαστε πίσω.

----------


## SONIC7

Χα,χα,χα.....οχι δε νομιζω να ψηλωσω! :Laughing:  Το ειχα θεσει λαθος βασικα....στις μυτες ημουν οταν καθομουν στη σελα η οποια παρεπιπτοντως δεν ηταν full κατεβασμενη.
  Περαν αυτου νομιζω οτι βοηθαει παρα πολυ το link που εβαλες vamvakoolas, καθως ειδα οτι το ιδιο ισχυε περιπου για το τυπα οταν πηρε το μεγεθος που του ταιριαζε.Ομοιως ο οριζοντιος σωληνας του ποδηλατου βρισκεται λιγα μολις εκατοστα απο τον καβαλο του....ουσιαστικα το σιδερο τον ακουμπα ενω ειναι ορθιος...
 Full custom μεγεθος ποδηλατου ε? Ποιος ξερει ποσο θα κοστιζουν ομως.....Απ την αλλη επειδη κι εγω εχω δουλεψει σε πωληση, ο πωλητης θα κανει τα παντα να σπρωξει το προιον του κι αν ειναι λαθος, το πολυ πολυ να σου πει  ''αφου το δοκιμασες πανω σου,τι ψαχνεις τωρα?''.

----------


## vamvakoolas

@SONIC7 εχω δει πωλητη να προσπαθει να πουλησει ποδηλατο χωρις καν να εχει ανεβει πανω ο αγοραστης! (και καλα μη σκισετε τα ρουχα :ROFL: )
Ετσι οπως τα γραφεις μαλλον σου καθεται πλεον καλα ο σκελετος οποτε...οκ! :One thumb up: 

@Νikosanagn αν και αυτα που γραφεις ειναι σωστα, μια βραχυπροθεσμη λυση ειναι να κατεβαινεις freeday με αλλους ποδηλατες γιατι εχουν προσυγκεντρωσεις και ισως να κανεις υπομονη με το τραμ (μεχρι να μπεις)..Επειδη το ψαχνω το θεμα στο εξωτερικο (γιατι ειναι να κανω καποιους αγωνες) στο Λονδινο για πχ προσφατα βαλαν το ποδηλατο στο μετρο (αν και εκει εχουν απαιχτους ποδηλατοδρομους/λεωφορειοδρομους) οποτε ας κανουμε υπομονη μπας και οταν τελειωσουν τα εργα γινει κατι....

Υ.Γ: Κρανος κρανος κρανος και το βραδυ φωτακια (και ας φαινομαστε σα χριστουγεννιατικο δεντρο) :Sorry:

----------


## dantouan

Πηρατε ολοι τα καινουργια σας ποδηλατα?

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Πηρατε ολοι τα καινουργια σας ποδηλατα?


 Εγώ όχι ακόμα περιμένω εκπτώσεις και να έρθουν τα καινούργια μοντέλα  :Sad:

----------


## Petros

> Εγώ όχι ακόμα περιμένω εκπτώσεις και να έρθουν τα καινούργια μοντέλα


αν σε ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο η τιμή παρά το να είναι καινούριο μοντέλο κάνε καμιά βόλτα στα ποδηλατάδικα της περιοχής σου. Πολύ πιθανόν να τους έχει ξεμείνει κανένα περσινό ή προπέρσινο μοντέλο τα οποία τα δίνουν πολύ φτηνά. Εγώ έτσι πήρα το Ideal Intergrator στη μισή τιμή!!

----------


## Νikosanagn

Nαι, καλά σήμερα πήγα αν και ήμουν σίγουρος οτι δεν θα το άρω απο εδώ αρκετά του έχω δώσει του κλέφτη μιλάμε για κάτι τιμές που δεν υπήρχαν παράλογα μεγάλες και εντωμεταξύ ψωνίζω συνέχεια και δεν μου έκανε καμιά καλή τιμή ενώ σε όσους άλλους πήγα κάτι έκανα... δεν πειράζει...

----------


## dantouan

Χρονια πολλα, καλη χρονια σε ολους, την Κυριακη θα παμε Αλσος Συγγρου, για οποιον θελει και μπορει ακουω συμμετοχες  :Cool:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Επιτέλους είμαι έτοιμος κι εγώ!!! Ακούω γνώμες...

----------


## ardi21

Πολυ ομορφο, πραγματικα... Με γεια και παντα ορθιος!

----------


## Νikosanagn

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Smile:  και πιστεύω το πήρα σε καλή τιμή 550 €.   :Rocker:

----------


## vamvakoolas

μεγεια! :Clap: 

http://www.focus-bikes.com/br/en/bik...ills-disc.html

τελικα το καβατζωσες! (ποσο?)

----------


## Νikosanagn

550 € Πως σου φαίνεται Κωστή? θα με καλύψει?.


Υ.Γ. Θα έρθεις Παρασκευή freeday?!!!

----------


## vamvakoolas

δυσκολο για παρασκευη


Θα σου πω κατι για να καταλαβεις...

το φετινο μοντελο εχει απο 640 Ελλαδα και ειναι ....χειροτερο! :Razz:  (εχουν βαλει ντεραγιε slx και ολα τα αλλα τα κανανε @#$να :Twisted Evil: )

----------


## Νikosanagn

A, καλά κατάλαβα....  :Smile:  

Άντε ρε έλα Παρασκευή, θέλω να δεις κάτι στα δισκόφρενα  :Razz: !!!  :Laughing: 

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 52 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Πήρα ένα κοντεράκι πο μετράει και τον ρυθμό τις πεταλιές δηλαδή, είναι χρήσιμο αυτό για δώστε κανένα info...

----------


## vamvakoolas

εχει cadense? :Crazy: 

αυτο το εχουν τα ακριβα μοντελα στα κοντερ...

anyway αν εισαι αθλητης και πας σοβαρα σε βοηθαει στις προπονησεις, τωρα για ενα χομπιστα και για ΜΤΒ... :Thumb down:

----------


## ardi21

Αυτες οι αηδιες ειναι των κουρσαδων που νομιζουν οτι θα τρεξουν τον Γυρο Γαλλιας  :Razz:  Να το ξηλωσεις!! Χαχα

Ασε που ειναι ασχημο το καλωδιο....

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Αυτες οι αηδιες ειναι των κουρσαδων που νομιζουν οτι θα τρεξουν τον Γυρο Γαλλιας :P Να το ξηλωσεις!! Χαχα
> 
> Ασε που ειναι ασχημο το καλωδιο....


 αυτό σκέφτηκα κι εγώ  :Razz:  Μου βγαλε την πίστη για να το βάλω και στο τέλος δεν το κατάφερα θα δώ τι θα το κάνω...λες αν το ξηλώσω να μην δουλεύει μετά και το άλλο?  :Razz: 





> τωρα για ενα χομπιστα


 E,όχι και χομπίστας  :Laughing: 

Γενικά πάντως δεν μπορεί να με βοηθήσει σε τίποτα άλλο ε?

----------


## ardi21

Δεν εχω δοκιμασει τετοιο κοντερ αλλα δεν νομιζω να σου δημιουργησει προβλημα αν το βγαλεις. Νομιζω πως ειναι ανεξαρτητα

Θα σου πει και ο Κωστης

----------


## Νikosanagn

Άλλο τώρα, ξέρουμε πως μπαίνουν τα καρόμπαρα στην άκρη? χωρίς να κόψω τα χερούλια, στο προιγούμενο είχα σπρώξει όλες τις μανές προς τα μέσα και τα χερούλια και χώρεσαν σε αυτό είναι κλειστά τα χερούλια.. καμια ιδεα?

----------


## vamvakoolas

βγαλτο και πουλα το :Razz: ...


(χωρις πλακα αν ειναι καποιο ακριβο μοντελο :Thinking: )


Ρεσυ επειδη με εχει φαει ενας τυπος..... απο πηρες το focus?(αυτος θελει να παρει focus....αλλα trekking/πολης)

----------


## Νikosanagn

Γύρω στα 50 κάνει το κοντεράκι ( αν θες βάζω λινκ) .... Το focus το πήρα απο την Kαληθέα
απο το λαζαρίδη στην Αγίων Πάντων εκατον κάτι προς το τέλος της οδού τέλος πάντων αλλά ξέρω οτι υπάρχει κι άλλο μαγαζί στην λεωφόρω αθηνών που έχει πολλά αν δεν κάνω λάθος λέγετε cross, πες του να κοιτάξει για το lost lagune.

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 6 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Αρχίζουν οι ερωτήσεις, που θα βρω ΑΝΑΛΥΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΕΣ πληροφορίες για ρύθμιση των δισκώφρενων, επίσης τα δισκόφρενα όταν τα πατας αν κάνουν αυτόν τον χαρακτηριστικό ήχο της τρυβής ( κχχχχχχχχχχχχ)  τι σημαίνει? Μήπως θέλουν στρώσιμο?

----------


## dantouan

> Επιτέλους είμαι έτοιμος κι εγώ!!! Ακούω γνώμες...


Πολυ ομορφο φιλε, καλοριζικο και το πηρες και σε super τιμη !!!!!!!

----------


## Νikosanagn

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ να σαι καλά!

----------


## dantouan

> αλλά ξέρω οτι υπάρχει κι άλλο μαγαζί στην λεωφόρω αθηνών που έχει πολλά αν δεν κάνω λάθος λέγετε cross, 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 6 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Αρχίζουν οι ερωτήσεις, που θα βρω ΑΝΑΛΥΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΕΣ πληροφορίες για ρύθμιση των δισκώφρενων, επίσης τα δισκόφρενα όταν τα πατας αν κάνουν αυτόν τον χαρακτηριστικό ήχο της τρυβής ( κχχχχχχχχχχχχ)  τι σημαίνει? Μήπως θέλουν στρώσιμο?


Το μαγαζι ειναι η αντιπροσωπεια των Univega, Cross, Focus και βρισκεται οπως ανεβαινουμε την Λεοφωρο Καβαλας προς Χαιδαρι στο υψος που στριβουμε για Δασος στο αριστερο μας χερι.

Τα φρενα ναι κανουν καποιο θορυβο στην αρχη μεχρι να στρωσουν, να πατησουν δηλαδη καλα τα τακακια πανω στους δισκους.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ψάνωντας όλο αυτόν το καιρό κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου οτι σε αυτό το μαγαζί σε ένα πήγαν αν του πουλήσουν παλαιότερο μοντέλο για νεότερο...

----------


## Νikosanagn

Παιδιά απο εκεί που πήρα το ποδήλατο δεν μου είπε τίποτα για το πως να στρώσω τα φρένα και στην αρχή τα πατούσα κανονικά και δυνατά και όλα, τα πρώτα τρία χιλιόμετρα και τώρα μου έιπαν οτι δεν έπρεπε... και ότι έπρεπε να στρώσω με τον εξής τρόπο να πάω σε κάποιο ανοιχτό μέρος και να πατάω αφήνω πατάω αφήνω ( σαν το Abs)  τα φρένα για πολύ ώρα, και αυτό γίνετε για τον δίσκο... επειδή είμαι άσχετος με δισκόφρενα, τί είναι αλήθεια και τί πρέπει να προσέχω?

----------


## ardi21

Kανονικα πρεπει να γινεται ενα στρωσιμο σε καινουργια δισκοφρενα. Αλλα μπορεις να το κανεις και τωρα. Περα απο αυτο καποιους ηχους που και που θα ακους ετσι κι αλλιως, να το εχεις υποψιν σου. Ετσι ειναι τα δισκοφρενα :Wink: 

Παντως γενικα μην τρελενεσαι (βεβαια λογικο ειναι αφου ειναι καινουργιο ακομα) αλλα ποδηλατο ειναι, οχι διαστημοπλοιο. Επισης πιες του το αιμα και σε κανα βουνο μην πας μονο σε freeday :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Τελικά αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω το είδα και αλλού το έκανα τώρα είδωμες δεν θα σκάσω τα φρένα ποιάνουν πολύ καλα, βουνό απο του χρόνουν τώρα δεν έχω χρόνο αν και πολυ θα τ θελα  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Παντως γενικα μην τρελενεσαι (βεβαια λογικο ειναι αφου ειναι καινουργιο ακομα) αλλα ποδηλατο ειναι, οχι διαστημοπλοιο. Επισης πιες του το αιμα και σε κανα βουνο μην πας μονο σε freeday


Εγώ πρόσφατα πληροφορήθηκα πως έχει στραβώσει το "νυχάκι" πίσω στον σκελετό από το ideal μου με αποτέλεσμα να μην κουμπώνει σωστά η 1η. Ήθελα και dirt φάσεις ανάθεμά με!  :Evil:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Εγώ πρόσφατα πληροφορήθηκα πως έχει στραβώσει το "νυχάκι" πίσω στον σκελετό από το ideal μου με αποτέλεσμα να μην κουμπώνει σωστά η 1η. Ήθελα και dirt φάσεις ανάθεμά με!


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: και εγω τη πρωτη φορα που μου ειπαν για νυχι τρελαθηκα αλλα μιλαμε για κοστος 5-7 ευρα :Razz: 

Εγω τι να κανω που στο canyon για παραδειγμα οτι χαλασει θελω παραγγελια απο Γερμανια με serial/μεταφορικα κοκ :Embarassed:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Αλλάζει αυτό;

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς εννοούσε αλλά υποθέτω πως ενοούσε το μέρος του σκελετού που κάνει ένα ανάποδο "u" ώστε να μπει ο άξονας της πίσω ρόδας... Κάνω λάθος;  :Thinking:

----------


## ardi21

> Εγω τι να κανω που στο canyon για παραδειγμα οτι χαλασει θελω παραγγελια απο Γερμανια με serial/μεταφορικα κοκ


Tι να χαλασει στην κουρσα... Το πολυ πολυ να σταθει κανενα χνουδι :Razz:  :Razz: 

Mouse το νυχι ειναι αυτο που ειναι μεταξυ του σημειου που περιγραφεις και του πισω ντεραγιε. Eνα μεταλλικο πραγματακι δηλαδη για να κραταει το ντεραγιε και να μην στραβωνει. Δεν σου στραβωσε ο σκελετος, μην ανησυχεις...

Αλλαζει πανευκολα

----------


## Mouse Potato

Που μπορώ να το βρω; Και πως θα ξέρω αν ταιριάζει;

Αν και δεν επηρεάζει πολύ την αλλαγή στην 1η... Απλά κάνει έναν θόρυβο μέχρι να μπει (με σωστά ρυθμισμένο ντεραγιέ).

----------


## vamvakoolas

ardi21 μια πτωση με κουρσα ......σε οδηγει απο τη τραπεζα για να βγαλεις λεφτα για τις ζημιες. Μια πτωση με ΜΤΒ αντε να φυγει καμια παγουροθηκη :Razz:  Και μιλαει ο ανθρωπος που εχει αγορασει οικοπεδα σχεδον σε ολες τις ΜΤΒ διαδρομες :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 


Βρεσυ το νυχι ειδικα για ιντεαλ/gt/specialized βρισκεις και σε ...περιπτερο :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Σε ποιο περίπτερο; 

Ο περιπτεράς της γειτονιάς μου δεν ξέρει καν τι είναι!  :Razz: 

Τον πάω στον ποδηλατά μου δηλαδή και του λέω να μου τ' αλλάξει;

----------


## vamvakoolas

ναι βρε δεν ειναι τιποτα, θεωρητικα και μονος σου το κανεις αν βρεις το νυχι...


Βρε γμτ επρεπε να ειχα παρει το ΜΤΒ αλλα ακομα... :Embarassed:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Σήμερα πήγα βολτούλα μέχρι την Γλυφαδούλα απο την ειδική διαδρομή παράδρομος Πωσειδώνος ( έλεος)... Πoλύ καλή αίσθηση!  :Smile: 

Ρε συ Κωστή έλα αύριο θέλω γνώμες συμβουλες  :Razz: 


Y.Γ. Έλα και θα στο δώσω και σένα καμια βόλτα που δεν έχεις, για να μην ζηλεύεις  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Είχα βάλει και στο κινητό το sportstrackerlive και βλέπω τα στατιστικά μου στον server τώρα φοβερό...

----------


## leros2004

> Που μπορώ να το βρω; Και πως θα ξέρω αν ταιριάζει;
> 
> Αν και δεν επηρεάζει πολύ την αλλαγή στην 1η... Απλά κάνει έναν θόρυβο μέχρι να μπει (με σωστά ρυθμισμένο ντεραγιέ).


Το στραβωμένο νύχι πώς γίνεται να επηρεάζει τις ταχύτητες ???

----------


## ardi21

> Το στραβωμένο νύχι πώς γίνεται να επηρεάζει τις ταχύτητες ???


Επηρεαζει το ντεραγιε το οποιο συγκρατει οποτε αυτο με την σειρα του επηρεαζει τις αλλαγες.

----------


## dantouan

> Είχα βάλει και στο κινητό το sportstrackerlive και βλέπω τα στατιστικά μου στον server τώρα φοβερό...


Παιζει και για iphone το προγραμμα αυτο?

----------


## vamvakoolas

πηγα σημερα αναβαση Υμμητου (με κουρσα) και ειδα πολλους φιλους downhillαδες...

Διαπιστωσα τελικα οτι οι κουρσαδες ειναι πολυ @!#ωλοι εκει ενω οι ΜΤΒαδες εξωκαρδια...

Εχω βαρεθει να το γραφω αλλα μου λυπει το ΜΤΒ... :Sad: 

Εχω υποσχεθει να κατεβω ολα τα βουνα της Αττικης (ξανα) και μετα θα πιασω και κανενα επαρχια...οσοι πιστοι...stay tuned :Razz: 

(εχει υποσχεθει μεχρι τεταρτη να εχει δεθει :Thinking: )

----------


## ardi21

Eγω σημερα πηγα πρωινη αναβαση Αιγαλεω και μου ψιλοβγηκε η γλωσσα. Πιο πολυ νευριασα γιατι δεν ειχα το κουραγιο να παω σε ολα τα μονοπατια. Εκανα 2-3 μονο. Δεν ειναι να το αφηνεις το ποδηλατο, σε αφηνει πιο πολυ αυτο...!

Αντε να ρθουν και τα spd μπας και δω το φως το αληθινο.

Δεν εχω κουρσα οποτε δεν εχω παει βολτα αλλα και μενα μου φαινονται να ενδιαφερονται περισσοτερο για τα νουμερα παρα για την παρεα, που στην τελικη αυτη ειναι η ουσια. Παντως εσυ αν και κουρσας μια χαρα παιδι εισαι, μαλλον επειδη σε γνωρισα πανω σε MTB :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Αντε να ρθουν και τα spd μπας και δω το φως το αληθινο.


Καλές βόλτες και με πολύ προσοχή! Εγώ μια φορά τέτοια σε MTB δεν θα φορούσα!  :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

> Καλές βόλτες και με πολύ προσοχή! Εγώ μια φορά τέτοια σε MTB δεν θα φορούσα!


Εχω παρει φαρδια οποτε αν βρω τα δυσκολα σε κανα μονοπατι ξεκλειδωνω και ειμαι κυριος  :Smile:

----------


## vamvakoolas

σχετικα με spd και ΜΤΒ:

Αν και δε πολυγουσταρω κλιπ και λοιπες @#@ιες (παπουτσια σχαρακια κοκ) μετα απο δοκιμες (με ενα χρεπι :Razz: ) παρατηρησα οτι για 

-downhill με τη καμμια spd
-γΙΑ προπονητηριο (λεμε τωρα) οπωσδηποτε spd
-για αγωνες MTB spd
-για χαλαρες βολτες...οτι γουσταρει ο καθενας

Εγω δοκιμασα τα shimano και δεν ειχα θεμα αλλα γνωστος στο χωρο των αγωνων μου ειπε για cranck brothers
και συγκεκριμενα->http://www.crankbrothers.com/pedals_eggbeater.php

οποτε στο ΜΤΒ τα εχω ζητησει :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  Εννοειεται οτι ardi21 οποτε θες τα δοκιμαζεις (αν εχεις παπουτσια spd)το γραφω γιατι εχουμε ιδιο υψος

----------


## ardi21

Thanks αλλα εχω παραγγειλει ηδη παπουτσια-spd, οποτε ελπιζω να μεινω ευχαριστημενος!

Εγω πηρα τα Shimano M647 που μπορεις να τα χρησιμοποιησεις και κλειδωμενα και ξεκλειδωτα επειδη ειναι φαρδια (τα εχει και ενας γνωστος και αυτο μου ειπε). Δεν ειναι σαν τις αλλες τις κουτσουλιες... Βεβαια ειναι λιγο πιο βαρια αλλα κλαιν μαιν. Στο MTB ειναι καλο να ξερεις οτι οποτε θες ξεκλειδωνεις, τουλαχιστον για μενα. Επισης ρυθμιζεται η ενταση του σφιξιματος. Θα δειξει.

Για downhill εννοειται πλατφορμες... Σημερα μου εδειξαν και ενα κομματι του Αγωνα downhill στο Αιγαλεω που γινεται... Δεν φανταζεσται που πανε τα παληκαρια. Το ειδα και με επιασε σφιξιμο στο στηθος, απλα

----------


## vamvakoolas

εγω εχω τα 324(και αυτα διπλης ειναι) και δεν εχω θεμα, απλως μου ειπε για cranck οποτε...ειδωμεν.

Απο παπουτσια diadora εχω απλως δε θυμαμαι μοντελο

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Παιζει και για iphone το προγραμμα αυτο?


 Tι είναι i-phone ? :Razz:    Για ψαξε εδώ Παιζει και για iphone το προγραμμα αυτο?.. αν δεν έχει μπορείς να δεις για αντίστοιχα προγράμματα. 

Πάντως το sportstracklive είναι φοβερό πάρε ένα δείγμα http://www.sportstracklive.com/track...ing/91956/full  Επίσης το cardiotrainer είναι φοβερό




> ΜΤΒαδες εξωκαρδια...


E, εμείς ΜΤΒαδες το χουμε αυτό  :Razz: 

Τι είναι το spd?  :Razz: 

Επίσης τα παιδιά στο Freeday μου είπαν οτι τα λάστιχα μου είναι σαν τρακτερ και οτι κουράζομαι πολύ τι να κάνω  :Sad: 


Επίσης ακούω ένα αναιπέσθητο ήχο απο το δισκόφρενο μάλλον βρίσκiι ελάχιστα πως το ρυθμίζω? αυτά για την ώρα  :Smile:

----------


## ardi21

SPD. Αυτη ειναι τεχνολογια της Shimano αλλα παρομοια εχουν και πολλες αλλες εταιρειες.

Ν' αλλαξεις λαστιχα και να βαλεις ασφλατινα σλικ (λεια δηλαδη). Αν θες να πηγαινεις και χωμα ομως θα πρεπει να τ'αλλαζεις και να βαζεις τα τρακτερωτα.

Μην κανεις τιποτε για το δισκοφρενο. Δεν πειραζει ν'ακουμπαει ελαχιστα. Το θεμα ειναι να μην ακουμπαει πολυ. Μετα απο μερικα χιλμ θα φτιαξει μονο του αφου θα φαγωθει λιγο το τακακι και δεν θα βρισκει

----------


## Νikosanagn

Πωπω αυτό το spd δεν θα το έβαζα ΠΟΤΕ!

Ευχαριστώ για τις υπόλοιπες πληροφορίες ardi... 

Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κανένα καλό ζευγάρι λάστιχα όχι πολύ ακριβά?

----------


## ardi21

Π.χ -> http://www.cyclist.gr/product.php?codenum=BNT11410942

Σε μαγαζια του εξωτερικου εχει πολυ μεγαλυτερη ποικιλια αλλα δεν νομιζω να σε συμφερει λογω μεταφορικων...

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ευχαριστώ, αν και λυπάμε να τα αλλάξω ακόμα δεν τα πήρα...

----------


## ardi21

Μα δεν θα τα πεταξεις. Θα τα κρατησεις σε περιπτωση που πας σε χωμα. Αν πηγαινεις μονο σε ασφαλτο τωρα αξιζει να επενδυσεις σε ασφαλτινα λαστιχα. Θα 'χεις αλλο ποδηλατο

----------


## Νikosanagn

Χμ... λες ε? Θα δώ μάλλον θα το κάνω...

Αλήθεια εσύ τι ποδήλατο έχεις?

----------


## ardi21

http://fisherbikes.com/bike/model/advance-disc. Με καποιες αλλαγες

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ωραίο... Τώρα σκέφτομαι τι να κάνω με τα λάστιχα. Σκέφτομαι οτι αν τα βγάλω δεν παίζει να τα ξαναβάλω τα άλλα ποτέ... επειδή υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην τα πάρω απο cyclists σε τι άλλες μάρκες να κοιτάξω?

----------


## ardi21

Κοιτα σε schwable, maxxis, kenda

----------


## Νikosanagn

Τώρα που είπες kenda στο προηγούμενο μου ποδήλατο το μπροστινο λάστιχο άντεξε 6 χρόνια και το έχω ακόμα, και δεν το φρόντιζα κιόλας...

----------


## ipo

> Χρονια πολλα, καλη χρονια σε ολους, την Κυριακη θα παμε Αλσος Συγγρου, για οποιον θελει και μπορει ακουω συμμετοχες


Τι ώρα θα πάτε σήμερα; Σκέφτομαι να πάω κι εγώ.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Τι ώρα θα πάτε σήμερα; Σκέφτομαι να πάω κι εγώ.


 Κι εγώ θα θελά να ρθω αλλα έχω διάβασμα.


*Spoiler:*




			Γκαμώτο!

----------


## dantouan

> Τι ώρα θα πάτε σήμερα; Σκέφτομαι να πάω κι εγώ.


Ξεκιναμε σε 30 min απο Παγκρατι και ανεβαινουμε  :Cool:

----------


## dantouan

Η πρωτη μας βολτα στο Αλσος Συγγρου πηγε πολυ καλα, μας σπασανε το αμαξι (παραθυρο συνοδηγου), και πηρανε απο μεσα τσαντακι, κινητο, λεφτα, σηματα κυκλοφοριας, κλειδια δευτερα...

Ολικο κοστος ζημιας = 1500 ευρω.... μια χαρα βολτα καναμε σημερα...  :Sorry:  :Sorry:  :Sorry:

----------


## Mouse Potato

:Shocked: 

Το είχατε αφήσει πουθενά απόμερα; (δεν έχω πάει ποτέ για να ξέρω)

Κρίμα φίλε...

----------


## ipo

Κρίμα...

Ούτε μία βόλτα δεν μπορείς να ευχαριστηθείς.

----------


## dantouan

Μπροστα στο Αλσος επι της Κηφησιας, 1000 αμαξια το λεπτο περνανε απο εκει συνεχεια και 4 το μεσημερι νταλα ηλιος και κοσμος...

........Auto merged post: dantouan πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

διαφοροι που περναγαν απο εκει μας ειπαν οτι καθε μερα σπανε αμαξια... που να το ξερουμε πρωτη φορα πηγαμε εκει...

----------


## ipo

Κι εγώ βλέπω συνέχεια εκεί παρκαρισμένα αυτοκίνητα πάνω στο πεζοδρόμιο, αλλά δεν περίμενα ότι θα το έχουν κάνει στόχο. Υπάρχει και parking μέσα στο πάρκο, αν ανέβεις την Κηφισίας και μπεις από τη μεγάλη πύλη στα βόρεια (απέναντι από το ΚΑΤ στο φανάρι).

Εγώ πάω κατευθείαν με το ποδήλατο, επειδή είμαι σχετικά κοντά στο άλσος Συγγρού.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Όχι ρε...  :Confused:  Μην στεναχωρίεσαι, και πάντα πρόληψη δύσκολοι οι καιροί.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Εγώ όταν φορτώνω το ποδήλατο στο αυτοκίνητο να πάω στο Τρίτση (σπάνια αφού σε 15 λεπτά το πολύ είμαι εκεί με το ποδήλατο), βάζω όλα τα συμπράγκαλα του αμαξιού (την πρόσοψη του ραδιο-cd δεν την παίρνω καν μαζί) στην τσάντα πλάτης.

ΥΓ: Κοπανάνε λίγο αλλά δε βαριέσαι...

----------


## Νikosanagn

Και η Μ@λ@κι@ είναι οτι εκτός των άλλων πρέπει να αλλάξεις και κλειδαρίες, οι οποίες είναι ακριβές.

----------


## vamvakoolas

παιδια απλα πραγματα...εντος Αττικης δε περνουμε ΙΧ.

Περα οτι βρισκω εντελως παραλογο ποδηλατης που θελει να κανει διαδρομες σε δαση (αρα οχι αρχαριος)να μη μπορει να κανει 10-15 χλμ σε δρομο (τοσο ειναι κατα μ.ο οι αποστασεις απο τα βουνα) γινονται και περιστατικα σα και αυτο που περιγραφεται....
Αν πιστευετε οτι ειναι στη σφαιρα της φαντασιας μου ρωτηστε τον ardi21 για τις λιγες διαδρομες που εχουμε κανει και αν κουραστηκε/κινδυνεψε :One thumb up: 


Σημερα περασα πολυ ωραια, στη Πεντελη καναμε προπονηση και οι οδηγοι περναγανε πολυ προσεκτικα ή μας επιδοκιμαζαν και οσοι κουβαλαγανε ΜΤΒ ειτε ερχοντουσταν καταπανω μας ειτε κορναρανε οργισμενα....(λες και δε τους ειδα! :Evil: )
Τετοιο κομπλεξ..... 
Αν ειναι μαγκες να ανεβουν με πεταλι το βουνο και μετα και εγω να τους χειροκροτησω στο downhill και οχι να μου λενε "δεν εχω ποδια" ,"δεν εχω πνευμονια" δεν εχω χρονο!
(και μιλαω εγω που κανω και ΜΤΒ συχνα)

----------


## ardi21

Εγω δεν εχω αμαξι δικο μου αλλα και να ειχα παλι στο Αλσος με ποδηλατο/ΗΣΑΠ θα πηγαινα (και μενω και στου διαολου την μανα) οπως εχω κανει τις 2-3 φορες μαζι με τον vamvakoola. Γενικα η ποδηλασια στο δρομο δεν ειναι τοσο επικινδυνη οσο νομιζουν καποιοι αρκει να εισαι προσεκτικος και να τηρεις καποιους βασικους κανονες.

Προσωπικα δεν εχω κινδυνεψει ποτε και εχω κανει αρκετη ασφαλτο και σε δρομους με μεγαλη κινηση και βραδυ. Οι οδηγοι σε προσεχουν παρα πολυ, σε σημειο να γινονται και ενοχλητικοι (π.χ ειναι πισω σου και δεν σε προσπερνανε γιατι φοβουνται ενω τους εχεις δωσει χωρο)

dantouan δεν πειραζει, εσυ να εισαι καλα...

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Εγω δεν εχω αμαξι δικο μου αλλα και να ειχα παλι στο Αλσος με ποδηλατο/ΗΣΑΠ θα πηγαινα (και μενω και στου διαολου την μανα) οπως εχω κανει τις 2-3 φορες μαζι με τον vamvakoola. Γενικα η ποδηλασια στο δρομο δεν ειναι τοσο επικινδυνη οσο νομιζουν καποιοι αρκει να εισαι προσεκτικος.
> 
> Προσωπικα δεν εχω κινδυνεψει ποτε και εχω εχω κανει αρκετη ασφαλτο και σε δρομους με μεγαλη κινηση και βραδυ. Οι οδηγοι σε προσεχουν παρα πολυ, σε σημειο να γινονται και ενοχλητικοι (π.χ ειναι πισω σου και δεν σε προσπερνανε γιατι φοβουνται ενω τους εχεις δωσει χωρο)!
> 
> dantouan δεν πειραζει, εσυ να εισαι καλα...


Ardi είναι ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ετσι όπως τα λες. Ναι ο Ελληνας οδηγός μέχρι το σημείο που έχω δει κι εγώ προσέχει τους ποδηλάτες, εξάλλου δεν έχει λόγο να μην το κάνει ξέρει οτι θα προκαλέσει σοβαρό ατύχημα αν δεν προσέχει. 

Απλά πρέπει εσύ πρώτα να τους κάνεις να σε προσέξουν, ποιός είναι ο τρόπος? Φωτάκια λαμπάκια σκατουλάκια ---> χριστουγεννιάτικο δέντρο.

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 34 λεπτά και 0 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Κοιτα σε schwable


 Τελικά τέτοια φοράει και το ποδηλατό μου. Αποφάσισα να τα περιμένω να φαγοθούν αυτά και μετά να τα αλλάξω τελικά.

----------


## vamvakoolas

σαββατο κανενα παιδακι για ΜΤΒ?

(σε λιγες ωρες το παραλαμβανω :Razz: )

----------


## dantouan

ποιο αγορασες τελικα?

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ποιό πήρες? Είναι καλύτερο απο το δικό μου!!!???  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> σαββατο κανενα παιδακι για ΜΤΒ?
> 
> (σε λιγες ωρες το παραλαμβανω)


Σκέφτομαι να πάω προς το Άλσος Συγγρού κατά το απόγευμα.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Σκέφτομαι να πάω προς το Άλσος Συγγρού κατά το απόγευμα.


 Mε το ποδήλατο να πας!!!

----------


## ipo

> Mε το ποδήλατο να πας!!!


Πάντα με το ποδήλατο πηγαίνω.  :Smile:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ρε παιδιά υπάρχει κανένας οδηγός με εικόνες που να λεει πως να ρυθμίζουμε - αλλάζουμε τα τακάκια στο ποδήλατο?

Ψάχνω ψάχνω και δεν βρίσκω...

----------


## treli@ris

> Ρε παιδιά υπάρχει κανένας οδηγός με εικόνες που να λεει πως να ρυθμίζουμε - αλλάζουμε τα τακάκια στο ποδήλατο?
> 
> Ψάχνω ψάχνω και δεν βρίσκω...


http://www.cyclist.gr/article.php?id=1473
http://www.cyclist.gr/article.php?id=1474

----------


## Νikosanagn

Nαι, μάλλον ξέχασα να πω οτι ψάχνω για το 


> πως να ρυθμίζουμε - αλλάζουμε τα τακάκια στο ποδήλατο


 σε υδραυλικά δισκόφρενα  :Redface: 
Edit: [ 
Λάθος τώρα είδα το δεύτερο λινκ.. θα δω εαν μου κάνει ευχαριστώ! :Smile:  ]

----------


## treli@ris

Μαλλον δεν κοιταξες τα λινκς ...

----------


## Mouse Potato

Σε ποδηλατάδικο.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Το κοίταξα, αλλα βασικά αυτό που θέλω να βρώ είναι πως ανοίγω λίγο την θέση του τακακίου ωστε να μην βρίσκει στην δισκόπλακα και κάνει έναν εκνευριστικό θόρυβο και το μόνο που λεει στο δεύτερο λινκ είναι 


> Σε περίπτωση που η δισκόπλακα δεν χωράει, ανοίγουμε τα τακάκια προσεχτικά βάζοντας το κατσαβίδι ανάμεσά τους και σπρώχνοντάς τα.


 Ενώ ξέρω οτι ρυθμίζονται απο κάποια βίδα.

----------


## ardi21

> Το κοίταξα, αλλα βασικά αυτό που θέλω να βρώ είναι πως ανοίγω λίγο την θέση του τακακίου ωστε να μην βρίσκει στην δισκόπλακα και κάνει έναν εκνευριστικό θόρυβο και το μόνο που λεει στο δεύτερο λινκ είναι  Ενώ ξέρω οτι ρυθμίζονται απο κάποια βίδα.


Χαλαρωνεις _λιγο_ τις βιδες που κρατανε την δαγκανα του φρενου πανω στον σκελετο. Με χαλαρωμενες βιδες πατας την μανετα και ενω την εχεις πατημενη ξανασφιγγεις τις βιδες. Με αυτον τον τροπο ευθυγραμμιζονται τα τακακια :Wink: 

Γι' αλλαγη κοιτα το manual των φρενων. Αλλα αυτο ειναι κατι που πρεπει να σε απασχολησει μετα τα 1000+ χλμ, αναλογα και τα τακακια

----------


## Νikosanagn

Οκ θα το κάνω γιατί ο ήχος είναι πολύ εκνευριστικός, πολύ όμως...



> Γι' αλλαγη σε τακακια κοιτα το manual των φρενων


 Ένα manual μου είχε δώσει ο ποδηλατάς  δεν το έχω ανοίξει ακόμα νόμιζα οτι θα είναι μόνο για το ποδήλατο. Θα το κοιτάξω.

----------


## ardi21

Αν δεν βρεις κατι στο manual που σου εχει δωσει πηγαινε στο site της εταιρειας των φρενων σου.

Παντως το σφυριγμα, οπως σου εχω πει, ειναι λογικο στην αρχη (αν και οντως εκνευριστικο). Δεν χανεις κατι ομως να το κανεις

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Παντως το σφυριγμα


 Δεν είναι ακριβώς σφυριγμα κάνει σαν κουδουνάκι...

----------


## vamvakoolas

Παρελαβα το χρεπι  :Razz:  το πρωι γυρω στις 9.00 και πηγα με το δικο μου παλουκοσελο/σελα για να παω κατευθειαν Πεντελη για test ride...Ομως ειχα παρει λαθος διασταση οποτε δοθηκε απο το μαγαζι ενα δανεικο και παγουροθηκη δανεικη...

Φτανω Πεντελη και αποφασιζω να κανω τη διαδρομη που κανουν οι enduro!! πραγματικα πολυ δυσκολη διαδρομη που αμφιβαλω αν την εβγαζε ποδηλατο διπλης αναρτησης..
Κατοπιν εκανα μια ΜΤΒδικη διαδρομη (απο Πεντελη->νεκροταφειο Μελισσια) Θ-Ε-Ι-Κ-Η
μαλιστα ηταν ενα παιδακι που κοιταζε τη διαδρομη μου (απο τη κορυφη) και ειχε μεινει λιγο με το στομα ανοικτο....οταν εφτασα κατω μου ειπε το πιο λογικο:

Περιμενα να δω ποτε θα τσακιστεις!!
Επιστροφη στο καταστημα για feedback και τελευταιες ρυθμισεις

Μετα απο κανενα 6-7μηνο που ειχα να κανω σοβαρο ΜΤΒ διαπιστωσα:
α)Τα φρενα παιζουν μεγαλο ρολο ειδικα εγω που εχω μηχανικα αυτη τη στιγμη
β)Τα λαστιχα και οι τροχοι ακομα μεγαλυτερο οποτε εκει πρεπει να δινουμε βαση
specifications και φωτο απο ποδηλατο αυριο...

Υ.Γ: Η παγουροθηκη στο downhill ειναι αχρηστη τελικα :Razz: 
Υ.Γ2:Η πεντελη ειναι το απολυτο για ΜΤΒ αλλα αρκετα δυσκολη γι'αυτο και νεκρα απο ποδηλατες
Υ.Γ3:Σε ενα μονοπατι (καλο) καπιοι ειχαν σκορπισει γυαλια σε μηκος 3 μετρα για να μη περνανε ποδηλατα/μηχανες, ΕΛΕΟΣ

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ακόμα δεν μας έχεις πει τι έχεις πάρει! Πόσο, απο ποιο κατάστημα?  :Hammered:

----------


## ipo

Με γεια!

Το ποδήλατο πώς το ανέβασες στην Πεντέλη; Με αμάξι ή με πετάλι;

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Και η μεγάλη εβδομάδα έφτασε... Αυτή τη βδομάδα μάλλον θα πάρω...  :Twisted Evil: 

Έχετε κανένα ποδηλατάδικο στα υπ-όψιν?

----------


## Νikosanagn

Βλέπω άγριες διαθέσεις. :Razz: 

Δεν ξέρω αν το έχεις αναφέρεις πιο πριν, αλλα σε τι κατηγορία-μάρκα κατέληξες?

----------


## vamvakoolas

μερικες ινφο:
Ανεβηκα πεντελη με πεταλι. Συγκεκριμενα μαρουσι->μελισσια->νεα πεντελη.
Εκανα σταση στη πηγη (Σιλλα) για νερο γιατι σε ακτινα 20 χλμ δε παιζει νερο εκτος απο...λασπη.

Το σκοτακι εχει carbon τιμονι και ειναι full shimano deore..
ΟΛΑ τα κομματια τα αγορασα μτχ απο φορουμς εκτος απο παλουκοσελο, δισκοβραχιωνα που ειναι καινουργια! :Whistle: 
κοστος αν θελει κανεις μπορω να το γραψω (αυριο)
εχω 8πλη και το μοναδικο μειονεκτημα μεχρι στιγμης ειναι τα φρενα 
Λαστιχα panaracer xc pro (απιστευτα) :Worthy: 
φωτο απο κινητο

----------


## Mouse Potato

Με γεια! Όμορφο εργαλείο.

Ο λαιμός του τιμονιού τι είναι;

----------


## vamvakoolas

αν και μερικες λεπτομεριες ειναι για καθαρα αγωνιστικη χρηση και δε τα εβαλα ειναι ο 
http://www.pinkbike.com/product/race...volve-DH-Stem/

(πραγματικα ο συνδιασμος με το τιμονι ειναι τελειος)

----------


## Mouse Potato

Ρωτάω μήπως βόλευε να μπει κι αυτός carbon...

----------


## ardi21

Ωραιο το bike. Με γειες!

Carbon λαιμος δεν πολυσυνισταται για MTB. Το ιδανικο ειναι ετσι οπως το εχει απ'οτι ξερω. Aλουμινιο λαιμος και carbon τιμονι

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Ωραιο το bike. Με γειες!
> 
> Carbon λαιμος δεν πολυσυνισταται για MTB. Το ιδανικο ειναι ετσι οπως το εχει απ'οτι ξερω. Aλουμινιο λαιμος και carbon τιμονι


Εχει δικιο ο ardi21. Αν και δεν ειμαι ειδικος (αντοχη υλικων) αποτι διαβαζω ετσι ειναι ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ τα ποδηλατα. Εκτος αν βρεις λαιμο carbon αλλα με καλη ακαμψια (που ειναι πολυ ακριβοι)

----------


## ipo

Απ' όσο ξέρω, το carbon προσφέρει περισσότερη ακαμψία σε σχέση με το αλουμίνιο και τα άλλα μέταλλα, καθώς και μικρότερο βάρος. Όμως η ακαμψία του, όπως και όλων των υλικών, σημαίνει μικρότερη δυνατότητα απορρόφησης πολύ μεγάλων φορτίων. Εκεί που το αλουμίνιο μπορεί να παραμορφωθεί λίγο, το carbon θα σπάσει.

Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις ο κόσμος προτιμά προοδευτικές αντιδράσεις (κάμψη και κατόπιν μόνιμη παραμόρφωση, όταν ξεπεραστεί το όριο ελαστικότητας), παρά απόλυτες (σπάσιμο) κι ας είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερα τα όρια στις τελευταίες. Π.χ., μετά από ένα άλμα, ίσως είναι καλύτερο να δεις το τιμόνι να χάνει, παρά να διαπιστώσεις ότι το κρατάς στον αέρα, με το λαιμό σπασμένο.

----------


## vamvakoolas

σωστα...

αν και υπαρχει ενα μικρο προβλημα: στην αγορα των ανταλλακτικων εξαρτασαι απο το ονομα του κατασκευαστη και ισως τιμη για να βρεις πραγματικα carbon κομματια και οχι επικαλυψεις/χρωματα/φυλλα/κραματα κοκ. Οποτε μιας και ο λαιμος μαζι με σκελετο ειναι η βαση στη γεωμετρια του ολου ποδηλατου...ας μη το ρισκαρουμε :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Κωστή πολύ ωραίο φαίνεται τοποδηλατάκι με γειά και εύχομαι να του βγάλεις την πίστη  :Razz: 

Ελπίζω να το δω και απο κοντά...  :One thumb up:

----------


## icsd08063

Αυτά είναι... Scott  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt: 
Άντε να ξεκουβαλίσω και το δικό μου το Scott γιατί σκουριάσαμε  :Whistle:

----------


## JeanPaul

kai εγω εχω και ψηνομαι !

----------


## vamvakoolas

κοστος του ποδηλατου μου 410-450 ευρα..


Το σαββατο θα βγω για προπονησουλα καμμια συμμετοχη???? :Razz:

----------


## JeanPaul

πωω πανεμορφα. πολυ ακριβα ομως ρε παιδια. το δικο μου ειναι πεπαλαιωμενο

----------


## icsd08063

> κοστος του ποδηλατου μου 410-450 ευρα..
> 
> 
> Το σαββατο θα βγω για προπονησουλα καμμια συμμετοχη????


Και εγώ τόσο το είχα πάρει το 2008-2009 (Scott Aspect 55). Αλλά του έχω αλλάξει τιμόνι με ένα ενός Genius (το πδήλατο είναι απλά απίστευτο - όλο από ανθρακόνημα).

----------


## ardi21

> Και εγώ τόσο το είχα πάρει το 2008-2009 (Scott Aspect 55). Αλλά του έχω αλλάξει τιμόνι με ένα ενός Genius (το πδήλατο είναι απλά απίστευτο - όλο από ανθρακόνημα).


Tι εννοεις ολο απο ανθρακονημα?

Edit: Α για την carbon εκδοση του genius λες... Νομιζα οτι αναφεροσουν στο aspect και λεω τι εγινε εδω περα :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Κι εγώ αυτό ακριβώς νόμιζα! :Blink:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Το σαββατο θα βγω για προπονησουλα καμμια συμμετοχη????


 :Whistle:  :hello:

----------


## ardi21

Για που λες και το σημαντικοτερο... περιπου τι ωρα? :Laughing:

----------


## nm96027

O Δήμος Αθηναίων μας έδωσε ένα δείγμα νέας πολιτικής για το ποδήλατο: ανοίγει τις αποθήκες με τα κλεμμένα ποδήλατα! Ένα παλιό αίτημα που για άγνωστο λόγο δεν ικανοποιούνταν πριν.

http://www.cityofathens.gr/node/12886

"Έχετε χάσει το ποδήλατό σας; Εάν είναι ένα από αυτά ελάτε να το παραλάβετε"

Στο Τμήμα Ελέγχου Εμπορίου της Διεύθυνσης Δημοτικής Αστυνομίας φυλάσσονται κατασχεμένα και εγκαταλειμμένα ποδήλατα.

Αν έχετε χάσει το ποδήλατό σας και το αναγνωρίσετε σε κάποια από τις φωτογραφίες, παρακαλούμε απευθυνθείτε στο Γραφείο Αποθήκης, οδός Αρμοδίου έναντι 16, ώρες 9:00 έως 14:00, κατά τις εργάσιμες ημέρες, προσκομίζοντας τα απαραίτητα δικαιολογητικά προκειμένου να το παραλάβετε.

Απαραίτητα δικαιολογητικά
δήλωση κλοπής, ήτιμολόγιο αγοράς, ήφωτογραφία

Όλα τα παραπάνω με πλήρη περιγραφή του ποδηλάτου, δηλαδή μάρκα, τύπο (mountain, trekking κλπ.), αριθμό πλαισίου, χρώμα και οτιδήποτε άλλο πρόσφορο προς αναγνώριση του ποδηλάτου.

Πληροφορίες: κ. Μαγκλής Μιχάλης
Τηλ.: 210 3246940
ΥΓ Την είδηση την διάβασα στο podilates.gr

----------


## pelasgian

Εγώ αναρωτιέμαι, είναι φυσιολογικό ρακένδυτος να περνάει μπροστά από την αστυνομία με ποδήλατο ΚΑΤΑΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ αξίας 1500+ και ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ από τους «περιπολάριδες» να μην τον σταματάει;

Επίσης, στο freeday είδα έναν μπάρμπα με ένα περίεργο ποδήλατο με δύο ταψιά στις ρόδες που πήγαινε σφεντόντα. Καμία ιδέα τι είναι, τι πατέντα έκανε και πώς λειτουργεί;

Το είδε κανένας σας;

Ένα μώβ GT mountain με «κέρατα» στο τιμόνι και τσάντες πίσω, ο τύπος κυκλοφορεί με ένα κίτρινο κράνος με φωτάκι πίσω. Μοιάζει παλιό μοντέλο, αλλά είναι ΠΑΝΓΡΗΓΟΡΟ.

----------


## icsd08063

> Tι εννοεις ολο απο ανθρακονημα?
> 
> Edit: Α για την carbon εκδοση του genius λες... Νομιζα οτι αναφεροσουν στο aspect και λεω τι εγινε εδω περα


Oh yes... Τον ζηλεύω  :Embarassed: 
Όταν λέω όλο από ανθρακόνημα, το εννοώ. Λαιμός, τιμόνι, παλουκόσελο κτλ. Φοράει Shimano XTR και γενικά δε συμμαζεύεται ο τύπος.

Καλορίζικο και από εμένα πάντως και καλές βόλτες! :One thumb up:

----------


## JeanPaul

μα καλα ειναι δυνατον ?

----------


## Νikosanagn

Eίναι ο σκελετός απο ανθρακώνημα?

----------


## JeanPaul

ε ναι πρεπει να ειναι

----------


## treli@ris

To θεμα ειναι ο σκελετος να ειναι απο ανθρακονηματα κι οχι τα περιφερειακα. Αυτα αλλαζουν, ο σκελετος ειναι ακριβος.

----------


## JeanPaul

ο σκελετο θα ειναι. αποσο ξερω τα ψαλιδια πισω δεν μπορουν να ειναι

----------


## treli@ris

Τα ψαλιδια δεν ειναι διαφορετικα του σκελετου. Ειναι ενιαιο συνολο. Αν ειναι ολο carbon, τοτε ως συνολο ειναι carbon, δεν μπορει να ειναι μισο carbon μπροστα - μισο αλουμινιο πισω.

----------


## vamvakoolas

@ardi21 το σαββατο δεν εχω χρονικο περιορισμο...και σιγουρα οχι 8.00 το πρωι :ROFL: 

Το που ουτε που με νοιαζει γιατι παω με το ποδηλατο (για ζεσταμα) απλως θα ειμαι προσεκτικος γιατι την αλλη μερα εχει τον open



Στο mountain ακομα δεν εχει περασει το carbon ως προτεγενες υλικο, σιγα σιγα εχει μπει...Ακομα και κορυφαιοι αθλητες δεν εχουν μπει σε καρβουνακι.

Απλως υπαρχουν πολλες ποιοτητες, πολλα ειδη (π.χ full carbon, carbon ψαλιδια kok) ενω εχουν κανει την εμφανιση τους και carbon περιφερειακα!! :Worthy:

----------


## JeanPaul

> Τα ψαλιδια δεν ειναι διαφορετικα του σκελετου. Ειναι ενιαιο συνολο. Αν ειναι ολο carbon, τοτε ως συνολο ειναι carbon, δεν μπορει να ειναι μισο carbon μπροστα - μισο αλουμινιο πισω.


γινεται πιστεψε με . εχω και ετσι ειναι

----------


## treli@ris

Κατα τη γνωμη μου, ειναι ανουσια η μιξη των υλικων. Παρτο ολο carbon $$$ και τελος  :Mr. Green:

----------


## JeanPaul

συμφωνω και εγ ω !!

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Κατα τη γνωμη μου, ειναι ανουσια η μιξη των υλικων. Παρτο ολο carbon $$$ και τελος


 καμμια σχεση!

Στις γιορτες μιλησα με καποιον απο τη specialized και μου εξηγησε αναλυτικα το γιατι. Παρτε για παραδειγμα το μοντελο Secteur οπου εκει η εταιρια εχει βαλει μονο ψαλιδια carbon:
Για ανεση (απορροφυση) και εκει εχουν βαλει και τη δικη τους τεχνολογια Zertz για ελαχιστοποίηση των δονήσεων!

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ενημερώστε σχετικά έγκαιρα τι θα κάνετε το Σάββατο... επίσης θα έρθει κανείς freeday?

----------


## vamvakoolas

Για σαββατο ΔΕΝ προτεινω αλσος συγγρου γιατι κανουν μαθημα ολα τα φυρωρια των ποδηλατικων ομαδων της περιοχης... (εκτος αν ειμαστε εκει 8.00)

Υπαρχει ακομα το παρκο Τριτση αλλα αφενος ειναι πολυ basic και αφετερου γεμιζει κοσμο και αυτο, οποτε εμειναν τα
-Πεντελη
-Αιγαλεω
-Υμμητοστ

----------


## JeanPaul

> καμμια σχεση!
> 
> Στις γιορτες μιλησα με καποιον απο τη specialized και μου εξηγησε αναλυτικα το γιατι. Παρτε για παραδειγμα το μοντελο Secteur οπου εκει η εταιρια εχει βαλει μονο ψαλιδια carbon:
> Για ανεση (απορροφυση) και εκει εχουν βαλει και τη δικη τους τεχνολογια Zertz για ελαχιστοποίηση των δονήσεων!


ακριβως αυτο !! εύγε !αυτο το συνανταμαι ιδιαιτερεα σε κουρσες

----------


## Νikosanagn

Εγώ  για Υμμητό και αν είναι σχετικά πρωι μάλλον είμαι μέσα.. αν και δεν ξέρω τπτ απο εκει...

----------


## vamvakoolas

OK Yμμητοστ!!!

Επειδη ειναι εντος εδρας (για μενα) θα παμε απο μονοπατια που δε παει η μαζα! (στα φορουμ δε τα εχω δει ποτε να τα κανουν!!)
10.00 ειναι καλα?
Το σημειο εκκινησης (για οσους εχουν ΙΧ) ειναι  απεναντι απο το νεκροταφειο ΒΥΡΩΝΑ (εχει τσαμπα parking)

Για οσους δεν εχουν ΙΧ και ερθουν με ΜΜΜ θα περιμενω στο πολεμικο μουσειο 9.15 να ανεβουμε μαζι για ζεσταμα

Αν δεν εχει συμμετοχες προφανως αναβαλλεται

Τελος εγω προσωπικα ειμαι ανεξαρτητος καιρου..

----------


## Νikosanagn

Μιλάμε για αυτό το Σάββατο έτσι?

Μπορείς να με κατατοπίσεις καθόλου με κανένα λινκ για το που περίπου θα φτάσουμε? και απο που θα ξενκινήσουμε?

Ψήνομαι πάρα πολυ...

----------


## JeanPaul

το ΜΜΜΜ τι ειναι  ?

----------


## treli@ris

Μεσα Μαζικης Μεταφορας

παραδειγμα διαδρομης

----------


## Νikosanagn

Είμαι μέσα.

----------


## JeanPaul

οσο ζεις μαθαινεις !

----------


## Νikosanagn

Λοιπόν ήθελα να ρωτήσω αυτούς που ξέρουν την διαδρομή αν υπάρχει περιπτωση να πάει trecking από αυτή την διαδρομή γιατί ψήνεται και ο ξαδερφός μου...

----------


## ardi21

Eγω παιδες ψηνομαι γενικα αλλα δεν μπορω να υποσχεθω τιποτε... Οποτε κανονιστε εσεις και ενημερωνω αν ειναι :Wink:

----------


## vamvakoolas

Th διαδρομη δε θα την αποκαλυψω γιατι οπως ειπα δεν ειναι γραμενη σε φορουμ και γενικα ειναι μια αγνωστη μερια του Υμμητοστ!

Απλως την εχω κανει σε αγωνα ανωμαλου δρομου και ξερω απο πρωτο χερι πως πας...

Η διαδρομη ειναι μικτη: εχει μεγαλο μερος σε ηπιο δασικο αλλα εχει και μονοπατια. Γενικα να ξερετε οτι ο Υμμητος μπορει να γυριστει ειτε με μονοπατια ειτε με δασικους δρομους απο ενα σημειο σε ενα αλλο!
Οτι αλλη απορια εχετε εδω....


Οποιος θα ερθει πμ για λεπτομερεστατες οδηγιες με λινκ (φωτο χαρτες κοκ)
@treliaris η διαδρομη αυτη που εχει το λινκ ειναι σε αλλη μερια

----------


## dantouan

> παραδειγμα διαδρομης


Αυτη η διαδρομη θα γινει κατα τις 2 το μεσημερι καθως πιο νωρις δουλευουμε  :Sad:

----------


## JeanPaul

και φοβασαι μηνκαι στην κλεψουμε ?

----------


## treli@ris

> Οποιος θα ερθει πμ για λεπτομερεστατες οδηγιες με λινκ (φωτο χαρτες κοκ)
> @treliaris η διαδρομη αυτη που εχει το λινκ ειναι σε αλλη μερια


εεεειιι, παραδειγμα εγραψα  :OneEye: 



> Αυτη η διαδρομη θα γινει κατα τις 2 το μεσημερι καθως πιο νωρις δουλευουμε


με το silverwing θα πας;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :onetooth:

----------


## JeanPaul

> εεεειιι, παραδειγμα εγραψα 
> 
> με το silverwing θα πας;


ειπα και γω. μπερδευτηκα.

----------


## vamvakoolas

> και φοβασαι μηνκαι στην κλεψουμε ?


καλες βολτες (απο το πληκτρολογιο!)



Παιδια εγω εθεσα μια ωρα π.χ 10.00 το πρωι

αν θελετε τροποποιηση εγω δεν εχω θεμα αρκει να μαζευτει λαος


Υ.Γ: Εγω δεν εχω αναγκη παρεας μιας και μερα παρα μερα ετσι και αλλιως κανω προπονησεις με συναθλητες...

----------


## Νikosanagn

Καλύτερα το πρωί μετά θα πάει αργά...

----------


## icsd08063

> μα καλα ειναι δυνατον ?


Ορίστε, το βρήκα το ποδήλατο του.
Εννοείται πως αναφερόμουν στον σκελετό ότι είναι φτιαγμένος από ανθρακόνημα. Απλώς έχει αντικαταστήσει όλα τα άλλα (π.χ. παλουκόσελο, τιμόνι, λαιμό τιμονιού κτλ.) με αντίστοιχα parts από carbon fiber.
Η αίσθηση που έχεις όταν το οδηγείς είναι απίστευτη.

----------


## vamvakoolas

για τη βολτουλα του σαββατου μεχρι στιγμης εχουν εκδηλωσει ενδιαφερον:
1)Νikosanagn
2)

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ο ardi είναι στο ψήσιμο  :Razz: 

Μέχρι πόσσοι πρέπει να δηλώσουν σημμετοχή για να μην ακυρωθεί...

----------


## dantouan

> εεεειιι, παραδειγμα εγραψα 
> 
> με το silverwing θα πας;


οχι, με το rocky mountain  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Παιδιά θέλω γνώμη για λουκέτο ? γενικά τι προτείνετε? Δεν θέλω να δώσω μια περιουσία και να είναι και κάπως εμαφανίσημο.

Κάτι τέτοιο ας πούμε σε μια κλίμακα μέχρι το δέκα πόσο παραβιάζεται 8/10? Ας πούμε  :Razz: 


Έχω ακούσει οτι την καλύτερη δουλειά την κάνει το πέταλο...

----------


## treli@ris

Μεσα για το Σαββατο, μαζι με ενα φιλο μου. Be there  :One thumb up:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Εγώ τελικά όπως είπα και στον Βαμβάκουλα μάλλον δεν θα ρθω ... με ξενέρωσε ο καιρός... :Thumb down:

----------


## treli@ris

Σιγα μωρε, μια χαρα θα ειναι. Δε θα μας χαλασει ο καιρος.

05:00 	Αραιές νεφώσεις 	Αραιές νεφώσεις 	12 °C 	2 μποφόρ ΝΔ 	ΝΔ 	93%08:00 	Σχεδόν αίθριος 	Σχεδόν αίθριος 	11 °C 	2 μποφόρ ΝΔ 	ΝΔ 	83%11:00 	Σχεδόν αίθριος 	Σχεδόν αίθριος 	15 °C 	2 μποφόρ ΝΔ 	ΝΔ 	66%14:00 	Αίθριος 	Αίθριος 	17 °C 	3 μποφόρ Ν 	Ν 	56%

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ναι αλλά σήμερα θα βρέχει και άυριο μάλλον θα παίζει πολύ λάσπη.

----------


## treli@ris

Για ΜΤΒ θα παμε, ας λερωθει και λιγο  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

Μαγκες (γιατι δε βλεπω μαγκισσες) το σαββατο παλευεται για ΜΤΒ εστω και με ψιλοβροχο (σε δασος ειναι η διαδρομη οποτε δε τρως πολυ νερο εχει δεντρα) αντιθετα απο τα απογευμα και μετα και ιδιως τη κυριακη θα ριχνει πολυ


Τη κυριακη με το ΜΤΒ ...θα φαω  καλα :Sorry: 

*Επειδη μεχρι 17.00 θα ειμαι ονλαιν, να περιμενω 9.15 Πολεμικο μουσειο ή να βρεθουμε ολοι απεναντι απο το νεκροταφειο ΒΥΡΩΝΑ στις 10.00?*

----------


## treli@ris

Εγω θα ερθω απευθειας Βυρωνα.

----------


## ardi21

Tελικα εγινε η βολτα? Φωτο?? :Smile:

----------


## JeanPaul

πολυ βροχη

----------


## vamvakoolas

ξυπνησα γυρω στις 8.00 (μετα απο παρασκευη) με σκοπο να ειμαι κεντρο να παρω ποδηλατο και μετα να ανεβω βυρωνα.
Τελικα αργησα λιγο (μετρο) και παρελαβα ποδηλατο 9.35 οποτε εκανα τρελο πεταλι και μαλιστα εκανα ενα τμημα λεωφ Κατεχακη (ΑΝΟΔΟ) για να φτασω τελικα 10.05 στο σημειο συναντησης. Περιμενω 15 μιν και κλασικα ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ.

Εκανα ενα ωραιο μονοπατι αν και ειχε αρκετη λασπη σε καποια σημεια. Περιττο να πω οτι ειχα χαμογελο μεχρι πανω.

Τις κακες εντυπωσεις ευτηχως εξαφανισε τηλεφωνο απο συνα8λητες οπου και δωσαμε ραντεβου για νεα διαδρομη αλλου 11.30 (οποτε δεν εφαγα πολυ ωρα μονος) και τελικα ποδηλατησα 4.30 ωρες με 6 λεπτα σταση..

Τη κυριακη (σημερα) ειχα τον αγωνα ΜΤΒ Σαλαμινα.  :One thumb up:  Τελεια.

Δυσκολο εγω να κανονισω ξανα κατι. Μονο πμ επιλεκτικα

----------


## JeanPaul

α εγω δεν μπορω να λερώνομαι ... !!!!

----------


## lewton

Πολύ γουστάρω ποδήλατο υπό βροχή, αρκεί να μην κάνει κρύο. 
Έχω κάνει τρελές διαδρομές με ένα ηρωικό αδιάβροχο. Συνεχίστε απτόητοι.  :One thumb up: 
Μπορεί να σας έρθω μια φορά το Φλεβάρη που θα είμαι Αθήνα αν μπορέσω να νοικιάσω ποδήλατο.

----------


## JeanPaul

μια φορα το πιχειρησα και ειχα γινει χαλια !!!

----------


## Mouse Potato

Το ΜΤΒ μου 2-3 φορές που το έχω δει λασπωμένο το έχω βρει πολύ sexy πάντως...  :Embarassed:

----------


## JeanPaul

καλα την ωρα που το βλεπεις καλα. ειναι οταν πας να πλυνεις δεν μας λες τι γινεται !!!

----------


## dantouan

οποιος παιρνει mtb και φοβαται μην το λερωσει ειναι απλα για κλαματα...

----------


## Νikosanagn

Aυτός που το λερώνει και μετά το πλένει τι είναι???? :Razz:

----------


## Giorgos18

Παιδες, πηρα αυτο εδω το τσαντακι, δεν κουμπωνει στην σελα λογο λασπωτηρα.Για λιγο  :Sad: 

Το πουλαω στην τιμη του οποιος ενδιαφερεται, αποδειξη κανονικα ολα.Κριμα να μεινουν 20 ευρω να καθονται  :Sad:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Aυτός που το λερώνει και μετά το πλένει τι είναι????



Μαγκας! :Razz: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8aQes2DY30

το παλικαρι στο βιντεο ειναι φιλαρακι μου και αυτο δεν ειναι τπτ σε αυτα που κανει οφ camera :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## JeanPaul

καλα ενταξει απλα δεν υπαρχει !!!!χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Νikosanagn

Χαχαχαχαχα έλεος!!!!  :onetooth:

----------


## vamvakoolas

χθες εγινε αποπειρα κλοπης του ποδηλατου μου απο Παγκρατι (Φρυνης). Τελικα πηραν μονο το τσαντακι με τα εργαλεια αρα συνολικη ζημια 10 ευρα(ετσι και αλλιως το τσαντακι ηταν για αλλαγη τα εργαλεια ηταν ftp). Περιττο να πω οτι πηγαν να σπασουν την αλυσιδα kai τα σασμαν! γιατι δε τα καταφερναν!!! :ROFL: 
μερικα facts
-3η φορα αποπειρα κλοπης σε εξαμηνο
-μιλαμε για ποδηλατο χρεπι
-οπως παντα χαμος απο κοσμο αλλα κανεις δεν ειδε τπτ
-Εχω ενα πεταλο και μια αλυσιδα ολα αγορασμενα απο praktiker αλλα στο τμημα αξεσουαρ....μηχανων!

----------


## Giorgos18

vamvakoola ποια η γνωμη σου για αυτην εδω την κλειδαρια

http://www.tsirikosbikes.gr/bike-acc...ding-lock.html

----------


## vamvakoolas

> vamvakoola ποια η γνωμη σου για αυτην εδω την κλειδαρια
> 
> http://www.tsirikosbikes.gr/bike-acc...ding-lock.html


δε ξερω αν ειναι καλη ή οχι ξερω οτι ειναι ακριβη, τοσο ακριβη οσο περιπου και ενα ποδηλατο απο σουπερ μαρκετ, κανω λαθος? :Whistle: 

εσυ γενικα εχεις ενα θεμα με τις τιμες πουλας ενα πραγμα που κανει 20 ευρα!

http://www.cyclist.gr/product.php?codenum=DEU0832628

----------


## Νikosanagn

Είναι πανάκριβη για αυτό που προσφέρει, αν και καλή μάρκα, θα σου έλεγα α κιοτάξεις για kryptonite πέταλο απο amazon.

----------


## ardi21

Yποτιθεται οτι ειναι κορυφη σε πτυσομενη κλειδαρια αλλα πανακριβη και καπου εχει παρει το ματι μου οτι ευκολα σπαει καποιος τους συνδεσμους αν το θελησει...

Γενικα ενα καλο πεταλο (π.χ αυτα που δεν σπανε ουτε με σπρευ παγου) ειναι το πιο ασφαλες αλλα το μεγαλο μειονεκτημα ειναι ο ογκος του...

----------


## Νikosanagn

Και το βάρος τους.

----------


## ardi21

Το βαρος ειναι μειονεκτημα και των 2, γι'αυτο δεν το ανεφερα.. 1.6 κιλα ειναι η παραπανω πτυσομενη κλειδαρια!

----------


## JeanPaul

παιδια οτι και κλειδαρια να βαλετε αν ο αλλος το εχει βαλει σκοπο θα σας την κοψει.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Κάνεις λάθος, απλά.

----------


## nm96027

> παιδια οτι και κλειδαρια να βαλετε αν ο αλλος το εχει βαλει σκοπο θα σας την κοψει.


Εξαρτάται από το μέρος και το χρόνο που έχει ο κλέφτης. Αν ο κλέφτης έχει άπειρο χρόνο και διαθέσιμο χώρο, είναι σαφές πως μπορεί να κόψει ακόμα και πέταλο. 

Πιστεύω πως ένα πέταλο, με σωστή τοποθέτηση, σε ένα μέρος που δεν είναι ούτε έρημο, ούτε στοχοποιημένο (πχ σταθμό μετρό), κάνει μια χαρά δουλειά. Αρκεί να μην το αφήσεις ώρες/μέρες ατελείωτες.

Εγώ δένω με πέταλο των 40€ ένα ideal megisto εδώ και 3 χρόνια, όταν θα βγω έξω (στο σπίτι το megisto βγαίνει στο μπαλκόνι). Το δένω σε κολώνες και κάγκελα, για -το πολύ- 4 ή 5 ώρες. Δεν το έχω χάσει ακόμα.

----------


## JeanPaul

δεν κανω λαθος φιλε μου. υπαρχει ηλεκτρικος τροχος τον οποιο αγορασα γιανα κοψω εγω το δικο μου το οποοιοειχα χασει το κλειδι, ηταν υποθεση δευτερολεπτων. εξυπηρετηθηκα απο το σιδεραδικο της γωνιας. οποτε φαντασου τι θα εχει ο κλεφτης στα χερια του

----------


## Νikosanagn

Καλά πάρε kryptonite πέταλο με συμπιεσμένο ατσάλι http://www.amazon.com/Kryptonite-Fah...6137430&sr=8-4 και πήγαινε κόψτο με έναν τροχό... τι πέταλο είχες εσύ?

----------


## ardi21

Aυτο που λεει ο nm.

Αν το εχεις βαλει σε σημειο χωρις κοσμο και ο κλεφτης ειναι επαγγελαματιας με τροχους κτλ ε δεν γλυτωνει με τιποτε. Καααποια στιγμη θα το παρει... Μιλαμε για νορμαλ συνθηκες οπου θα εχει λιγο χρονο. Εκει με φτηνες κλειδαριες κανει φτερα.

Παρηγγειλα και καποια ισοθερμικα πραγματακια. Ελπιζω να μου ερθουν αυριο και να τα δοκιμασω μεσα στο ΣΚ :Very Happy: 

Νikosanagn κοιτα αυτο :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Χεχε το έχω δεί...

----------


## mzaf

Τα πέταλα,όπως και οι αρθρωτές κλειδαριες,έχουν δείκτη ασφαλείας.Οσο ψηλότερος είναι αυτός,τόσο καλύτερα.Βεβαίως,δεν υπαρχει απόλυτα ασφαλής κλειδαριά:ένας επαγγελματίας κλέφτης,με τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό και έχοντας χρόνο στη διάθεσή του,θα την παραβιάσει...δείτε στο βίντεο τις συμβουλές ενός πρώην επαγγελματία κλέφτη,με "λαμπρή" σταδιοδρομία στο σπορ.Συμπερασματικά,μην λυπάστε τα λεφτά,ιδιαίτερα αν έχετε καλό ποδήλατο...αλλιώς,μην το αφήνετε στιγμή μόνο του.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1yIm...yer_embedded#!

----------


## JeanPaul

αλλιωςμη το αφηνετε μονο του ποτε, ειναι η πιο σωστη λυση για να μη σας το κλεψουν. ο,τι και να βαλετε ανοιγει ή κοβετε. πιστέψτε με.

----------


## ipo

> αλλιωςμη το αφηνετε μονο του ποτε, ειναι η πιο σωστη λυση για να μη σας το κλεψουν. ο,τι και να βαλετε ανοιγει ή κοβετε. πιστέψτε με.


Αν το ποδήλατο χρησιμοποιείται ως μεταφορικό μέσο κι όχι μόνο για χόμπι, είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να έχεις ανά πάσα στιγμή μπροστά στα μάτια σου.

----------


## JeanPaul

δεν διαφωνω. και εγω κλειδαρια χρησιμοποιω αλλα ξερω οτι δεν ειναι κατι ο σιγορο. απλα απο καποιον που θα το δει σκετο και θα το αρπαξει ειναι οκ. αλλα αν παισεις τωρα σε καποιον που εχει βγει για να παρει/κλεψει ποδηλατο δεν θα τη γλιτωσεις(ειδικα βραδυ)

----------


## vamvakoolas

*Μόλις τώρα αποφασίστηκε από την ομάδα μας η συμμετοχή αθλητών και στην κατηγορία Open την Κυριακή στον αγώνα Ορεινής Ποδηλασίας "Λουκάς Μπάρλος'' στο 'Αλσος της Νέας Φιλαδέλφειας. Ο λόγος είναι τα πολλά τηλεφωνήματα που δεχθήκαμε από σωματεία τα οποία διαμαρτυρήθηκαν επειδή δεν θα είναι έτοιμα τα δελτία των αθλητών τους μέχρι την Κυριακή. Επειδή δεν θέλουμε να σταθούμε εμείς εμπόδιο στην άθληση των ποδηλατών που ανήκουν σε σωματεία αλλά και σε άλλους αθλητές που τρέχουν στην συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία σε αγώνες mountain αποφασίσαμε να προσθέσουμε την κατηγορία Open ικανοποιώντας τα δίκαια αιτήματα όλων... Παρακαλούμε όσους μας τηλεφώνησαν και τους αποθαρρύναμε μέχρι σήμερα να επανέλθουν τηλεφωνικά και να τους δώσουμε τις λεπτομέρειες που χρειάζονται να ξέρουν ενόψει Κυριακής. Οι δηλώσεις συμμετοχής και στην συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία κλείνουν την Πέμπτη το μεσημέρι. Παρακαλούμε επικοινωνήστε με τον Έφορο της ομάδας Νίκο Αγγελίδη για να ενημερώσετε για την συμμετοχή σας. Το τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας είναι 6972 718972.*->ΑΕΚ
αποψη μου: οσοι εχετε ΜΤΒ να πατε, ειναι ευκολη διαδρομη και θα εχετε την ευκαιρια να μπειτε στο κλιμα ενος αγωνα και....θα δειτε απο κοντα αθλητες και εντυπωσιακα ποδηλατα και ολα αυτα....ΤΣΑΜΠΑ :One thumb up:

----------


## ipo

Πήγα Άλσος Συγγρού σήμερα, κατά το σούρουπο. Είχαν στεγνώσει οι χωματόδρομοι από τις βροχές, ενώ το χώμα ήταν μαλακό. Σε μερικά σκιερά σημεία είχαν ξεμείνει λάσπες κι εκεί εκτίμησα τα πολύ χοντρά λάστιχα του ποδηλάτου μου. Μούρλια!  :Thumbs up:

----------


## crypter

Πήγα πρώτη φορά σήμερα απο κεντρο μέχρι ραφήνα. Ωραία διαδρομή. Άν δεν είχα και mountain λαστιχα αλλά κάποια πιο λεία θα ήταν και αρκετά ξεκούραστη.  :Razz:  
Btw ξέρει κανείς που θα μπορούσα να βρώ ενα λαστιχάκι απο απο αυτά που μπαίνουν στο στόμιο τρόμπας ποδηλάτου; Απο τις τρόμπες που φουσκώνουν και σαμπρέλα αυτοκινήτου και ποδηλάτου. Απο βλακεία μου έκοψα το λαστιχάκι και τώρα δεν φουσκώνει σωστά λόγω έλλειψης πίεσης.

----------


## ipo

> Btw ξέρει κανείς που θα μπορούσα να βρώ ενα λαστιχάκι απο απο αυτά που μπαίνουν στο στόμιο τρόμπας ποδηλάτου; Απο τις τρόμπες που φουσκώνουν και σαμπρέλα αυτοκινήτου και ποδηλάτου. Απο βλακεία μου έκοψα το λαστιχάκι και τώρα δεν φουσκώνει σωστά λόγω έλλειψης πίεσης.


Μία παλιά ποδοκίνητη τρόμπα που έχω παίρνει μεταλλικό αντάπτορα, ώστε να φουσκώνει δύο τύπους βαλβίδας. Θυμάμαι παλιότερα που είχα χάσει τον αντάπτορα, είχα φάει τον κόσμο να βρω και δεν υπήρχε πουθενά. Σαν πρόχειρη λύση, είχα φτιάξει αντάπτορα κόβοντας την πάνω επιφάνεια μίας ελαστικής βιδωτής τάπας της βαλβίδας, οπότε φούσκωνε το λάστιχο (αλλά με απώλειες, οπότε ήθελε περισσότερη ώρα φούσκωμα). Κάποια στιγμή που πήρα άλλη τρόμπα κράτησα το μεταλλικό αντάπτορα της βαλβίδας και τον χρησιμοποιώ με την παλιά.

Όταν μου έσκασε το λάστιχο, πήρα σαμπρέλα που έχει τη χοντρή βαλβίδα (σαν αυτοκινήτου), που φουσκώνει με όλες τις τρόμπες. Αλλά το άτιμο το πίσω λάστιχο δεν έχει σκάσει εδώ και 10 χρόνια, οπότε έχω ξεμείνει ακόμη με τη λεπτή ποδηλατική βαλβίδα.  :Razz:

----------


## crypter

Kαι που βρήκες μια τετοια βιδωτή τάπα για να την κόψεις; Εγώ έχω σαμπρέλες αυτοκινήτου και μπροστα και πίσω οποτε μια τετοια μου φτάνει λογικα.  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Kαι που βρήκες μια τετοια βιδωτή τάπα για να την κόψεις; Εγώ έχω σαμπρέλες αυτοκινήτου και μπροστα και πίσω οποτε μια τετοια μου φτάνει λογικα.


Στη δική μου περίπτωση είχα σαμπρέλα με βαλβίδα ποδηλάτου. Όλες οι βαλβίδες συνοδεύονται από βιδωτά καπάκια (τάπες) για να προστατεύονται από χώμα. Αν πάρεις ένα από αυτά και κόψεις την κορυφή του (πρακτικά το αχρηστεύεις) μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις σαν λάστιχο προσαρμογής στο αμέσως μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος. Τα βρίσκεις εύκολα σε ποδηλατάδικα, αφού τους περισσεύουν από σκασμένες σαμπρέλες.

Δεν ξέρω όμως αν θα κάνει για τη δική σου περίπτωση που έχεις ήδη χοντρή βαλβίδα αυτοκινήτου. Μάλλον δε θα μπαίνει το βύσμα της τρόμπας πάνω από τη λαστιχένια τάπα.

----------


## nm96027

Τρία Ζήτω για αυτήν την είδηση! :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo: 

*Από 1ης Μαρτίου ξεκινά πιλοτικά η μεταφορά ποδηλάτων μέσα στους συρμούς του Μετρό*

Συγκεκριμένα, όπως αναφέρεται στη σχετική ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου Μεταφορών και Δικτύων, θα επιτρέπονται μόνο δύο ποδήλατα στο τελευταίο βαγόνι κάθε συρμού, τις *Τετάρτες*, από τις *18:00 έως τη λήξη της βάρδιας*, καθώς και τις *Κυριακές*, από τις *12:00 το μεσημέρι έως τη λήξη της βάρδιας*.

Η πιλοτική εφαρμογή του μέτρου θα διαρκέσει τέσσερις μήνες και στο *τέλος Ιουνίου* θα αξιολογηθεί η λειτουργικότητα του εν λόγω μέτρου για πολίτες και ποδηλάτες.

«Το μέτρο θα διαφυλαχθεί, διαφημιστεί και προωθηθεί και από τους ίδιους τους ποδηλάτες. Νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι καλό για όλους για να ενθαρρύνουμε την ποδηλατοκίνηση και να ενισχύσουμε τη ζωντάνια και τη χαρά της μετακίνησης με το μετρό. Μας ενδιαφέρουν οι συνδυασμένες μεταφορές. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα πάει πολύ καλά και ενδεχομένως να το επεκτείνουμε και σε κάποιες άλλες ώρες και μέρες, που δεν θα έχει συσσωρευμένη κίνηση», δήλωσε ο *υφυπουργός Σπύρος Βούγιας* που είχε και τη σχετική πρωτοβουλία για την εφαρμογή του μέτρου.

*Πηγή: Nαυτεμπορική*

----------


## ghbgr

πολλά μπράβο!!! επιτέλους!!!  :Yahooooo: 

αν και μόνο 2 μέρες και για κάποιες ώρες (ώστε να μην βοηθά να μπει στην καθημερινότητα το ποδήλατο) είναι πολύ καλά νέα!!! Δεν το περίμενα πως θα γίνει αυτό στο άμεσο μέλλον στην Ελλάδα.



Off Topic


		βέβαια τις Τετάρτες δεν είναι που συνήθως το μετρό έχει στάση εργασίας ?  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Μας έφτιαξες τη μέρα Κωστή! Άντε και σε 24/7/365  :Cool:

----------


## nm96027

> πολλά μπράβο!!! επιτέλους!!! 
> 
> αν και μόνο 2 μέρες και για κάποιες ώρες (ώστε να μην βοηθά να μπει στην καθημερινότητα το ποδήλατο) είναι πολύ καλά νέα!!! Δεν το περίμενα πως θα γίνει αυτό στο άμεσο μέλλον στην Ελλάδα.


Oύτως ή άλλως είναι πιλοτική η δράση. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι τον Ιούνιο θα πάει καλύτερα. 

Απαιτείται από τους ποδηλάτες να δείξουν μεγάλη υπευθυνότητα όταν θα μπαίνουν στο μετρό, ώστε να μην δυσφημείται το ποδήλατο.

----------


## oxyd

Σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω ένα σπαστό ποδήλατο για εύκολη μετακίνηση από και προς το μετρό και την δουλειά μου. Έχει κανείς προσωπική εμπειρία; Τιμές; Μάρκες; Η οδήγηση του μοιάζει με αυτή ενός MTB με ταχύτητες ή είναι πιο κουραστικό λόγω των μικρότερων τροχών;

----------


## ghbgr

> Oύτως ή άλλως είναι πιλοτική η δράση. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι τον Ιούνιο θα πάει καλύτερα. 
> 
> Απαιτείται από τους ποδηλάτες να δείξουν μεγάλη υπευθυνότητα όταν θα μπαίνουν στο μετρό, ώστε να μην δυσφημείται το ποδήλατο.



συμφωνώ απόλυτα.  :One thumb up: 
ελπίζω να πάει καλά, να μην έχουμε παρατράγουδα και να ισχύσει κάποτε και  24/7 .

Απλά είμαι σίγουρος πως τα πραγματικά οφέλη θα γίνουν πιο αισθητά όταν γίνει για όλες τις μέρες, έτσι ώστε να είναι πιο ισχυρό το κίνητρο για τον κόσμο και να αποδεσμευτεί από τα ΙΧ.

----------


## nm96027

> Απλά είμαι σίγουρος πως τα πραγματικά οφέλη θα γίνουν πιο αισθητά όταν γίνει για όλες τις μέρες, έτσι ώστε να είναι πιο ισχυρό το *κίνητρο* για τον κόσμο και να αποδεσμευτεί από τα ΙΧ.


Όντως. Η είσοδος του ποδήλατου στο μετρό δεν είναι κάτι φοβερό για έναν καθημερινό ποδηλάτη. Είναι όμως σημαντικός παράγοντας διευκόλυνσης σε μία δεδομένη συγκυρία (πχ βροχή, βλάβη στο ποδήλατο, αποφυγή μίας δύσκολης διαδρομής, κτλ) είτε για νέους ποδηλάτες που διστάζουν να βγουν σε κεντρικούς δρόμους με το ποδήλατο. 

Άλλωστε η όλη διαδικασία του να κατεβάσεις το ποδήλατο στον σταθμό, να περιμένεις έναν  συρμό στον οποίο να μπορείς να ανέβεις, να ξαναβγείς από το μετρό μπορεί να σου στοιχίσει σε χρόνο πιο πολύ από οτι η κανονική ποδηλασία. :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

Aντε μπραβο. Αφου εγινε η αρχη ειναι θεμα χρονου πιστευω...

----------


## Οβελίξ

> Απαιτείται από τους ποδηλάτες να δείξουν μεγάλη υπευθυνότητα όταν θα μπαίνουν στο μετρό, ώστε να μην δυσφημείται το ποδήλατο.


Δυστυχώς η δική μου εμπειρία είναι πως δεν τους νοιάζει και τόσο. Εχω τύχει κάμποσες φορές με ποδηλάτη σε ΗΣΑΠ να έχει το ποδήλατο μες τη μέση και διαγώνια πιάνοντας πολύ περισσότερο χώρο από ότι αν ήταν στο τέλος του βαγονιού. Η γαϊδουριά δεν κάνει διακρίσεις.

........Auto merged post: Οβελίξ πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 51 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω ένα σπαστό ποδήλατο για εύκολη μετακίνηση από και προς το μετρό και την δουλειά μου. Έχει κανείς προσωπική εμπειρία; Τιμές; Μάρκες; Η οδήγηση του μοιάζει με αυτή ενός MTB με ταχύτητες ή είναι πιο κουραστικό λόγω των μικρότερων τροχών;


Εχω σπαστό και πριν είχα city. Το σπαστό στο δρόμο συμπεριφέρεται σαν μεγάλο ποδήλατο, άλλωστε το μεταξόνιο είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο. Το πλεονέκτηνά του είναι οι μικροί τροχοί που προσφέρουν καλύτερη εκκίνηση (έχουν μικρότερη αδράνεια).

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες ψάξε στο podilates.gr και στο cyclist-friends.gr , forum με θέμα το ποδήλατο και όλες τις πληροφορίες που θες.

Καλές βόλτες.

Υ.Γ.
Το MTB είναι μόνο για το βουνό.

----------


## vamvakoolas

Κατι αλλαζει!

περιττο να τονισω οτι απο το πρωι που ανακοινωθηκε αρκετα ποδηλατικα μαγαζια δεχονται επισκεψεις για αγορες μιας και.....αναμενεται νεο κυμα ποδηλατων!!!(ασε που ανοιγει και ο καιρος)


Σπαστα ποδηλατα χωριζονται σε κατηγοριες
-Φτηνα που τα εχουν τα carrefour ή διαφορα μαγαζια, ειναι απο σιδερο και εχουν ειτε 16' ειτε 20' τροχους, τιμη απο 150 ευρα
-Τα κλασσικα απο αλουμινιο  και τιμες απο 300. Πλεονεκτημα το μικροτερο βαρος και τα καλυτερα περιφερειακα (φρενα αλλαγες ταχυτητων τροχοι). και εδω βρισκεις με 16' τροχους και 20'
-τα κανονικα σπαστα με τροχους 26'. Τα κλασσικα ποδηλατα που διπλωνουν. τιμες απο 500 ευρα και αλουμινενια

Συμβουλη μου, ξεχαστε τα σπαστα με 16' τροχους μιας και αυτα ειναι για πολυ μικρες αποστασεις (ειχαν ξεκινησει σαν ενας τροπος μετακινησης σε νησι ενω εχεις κοτερο φουσκωτο :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  ναι σαν αξεσουαρ για το κοτερο!!!)

----------


## Οβελίξ

> Συμβουλη μου, ξεχαστε τα σπαστα με 16' τροχους μιας και αυτα ειναι για πολυ μικρες αποστασεις


Αγαπητέ Βαμβακούλα του άλλου φόρουμ (Ovelikios εδώ), το Brompton μου έχει 16άρηδες τροχους και κινούμαι οπουδήποτε υπάρχει οδόστρωμα, πεζοδρόμιο ή χώμα. Και κάνω 200 χλμ το μήνα χωρίς να έχω το παραμικρό πρόβλημα. Μην τρομάζεις τον κόσμο  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Αγαπητέ Βαμβακούλα του άλλου φόρουμ (Ovelikios εδώ), το Brompton μου έχει 16άρηδες τροχους και κινούμαι οπουδήποτε υπάρχει οδόστρωμα, πεζοδρόμιο ή χώμα. Και κάνω 200 χλμ το μήνα χωρίς να έχω το παραμικρό πρόβλημα. Μην τρομάζεις τον κόσμο


de τα γραφω βασει θεωριας γιατι ειχα ενα τετοιο καποτε. ΤΡΕΛΗ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ με 20'. Τωρα για τη κουραση ειναι θεμα φυσικης. 

Υ.Γ:Και εγω εχω κανει αναβασεις με μονοταχυτο ή με διαλυμενα ποδηλατα παει να πει οτι θα γραψω σε καποιον να το κανει?

Υ.Γ2: Προτιμαω να τρομαζω κοσμο στους αγωνες, στη πολη μαλλον φοβαμαι (να κυκλοφορησω)

φιλικα

----------


## ipo

Ευχάριστα νέα. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα σεβαστούν όλοι οι ποδηλάτες το νέο χώρο που τους φιλοξενεί, δε θα υπάρξουν προβλήματα και θα επεκταθεί η χρήση του μετρό για ποδηλάτες και άλλες ώρες μη αιχμής.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Αυτά ΕΊΝΑΙ ΝΕΑΑΑ ΝΑΙΙΙ!!!

----------


## vamvakoolas

εχει κανεις κανενα ποδηλατακι μπας και ερθω σε κανενα freeday? το πολης που ειχα πουληθηκε τη προηγουμενη εβδομαδα :Sad:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Έχω ένα αλλα είναι... Θες να κοιτάξουμε μπας και το σουλουπώσουμε καθόλου?

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Έχω ένα αλλα είναι... Θες να κοιτάξουμε μπας και το σουλουπώσουμε καθόλου?


2 ροδες να εχει και μια αλυσιδα :Razz: 

ρεσυ για να ερθω καμια φορα το θελω για τη παρεα οχι για να κανω το γυρο της Ελλαδας!

στειλε καμια φωτο ή περιγραφη

Λογικα την αλλη παρασκευη θα δωσω το παρον (να μην σε αγχωσω γι'αυτην τη παρασκευη :Cool: )

----------


## Νikosanagn

Επίσης είναι small μέγεθος α, και μετά πρέπει να το φέρεις μέχρι το σπίτι μου  :Laughing: !

Πως θα το γυρίσω εγώ μπρέ?!  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

θα ηταν παραλογο να ηθελα να μου το φερουν καπου και μετα τη βολτα να το ξαναπαρουν απο αλλο σημειο. Προφανως θα το παραλαβω και θα το αφησω απο/στο τον ιδιοκτητη του...


Αν δε βρω κατι αλλο, θα στο δανειστω! :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Οκ!

Πωπω όρεξη που την έχεις  :Razz:

----------


## manicx

> Κατι αλλαζει!
> 
> περιττο να τονισω οτι απο το πρωι που ανακοινωθηκε αρκετα ποδηλατικα μαγαζια δεχονται επισκεψεις για αγορες μιας και.....αναμενεται νεο κυμα ποδηλατων!!!(ασε που ανοιγει και ο καιρος)
> 
> 
> Σπαστα ποδηλατα χωριζονται σε κατηγοριες
> -Φτηνα που τα εχουν τα carrefour ή διαφορα μαγαζια, ειναι απο σιδερο και εχουν ειτε 16' ειτε 20' τροχους, τιμη απο 150 ευρα
> -Τα κλασσικα απο αλουμινιο  και τιμες απο 300. Πλεονεκτημα το μικροτερο βαρος και τα καλυτερα περιφερειακα (φρενα αλλαγες ταχυτητων τροχοι). και εδω βρισκεις με 16' τροχους και 20'
> -τα κανονικα σπαστα με τροχους 26'. Τα κλασσικα ποδηλατα που διπλωνουν. τιμες απο 500 ευρα και αλουμινενια
> ...



Εγώ πάντως τσίμπησα ένα Dahon C6 Eco πριν 2 εβδομάδες. Στην χώρα μας, ακόμα και να το επιτρέψουν το ποδήλατο σε μετρό/προαστιακό (στο τελευταίο δύσκολα λόγω των βαγονιών) πάντα θα έχεις διάφορους να σε τσιτώνουν από την γκρίνια. Άντε να γυρνάς από την δουλειά και να έχεις να σου γκρινιάζουν στα αυτιά και να σου σπάνε τα νεύρα.

----------


## ardi21

> Εγώ πάντως τσίμπησα ένα Dahon C6 Eco πριν 2 εβδομάδες. Στην χώρα μας, ακόμα και να το επιτρέψουν το ποδήλατο σε μετρό/προαστιακό (στο τελευταίο δύσκολα λόγω των βαγονιών) πάντα θα έχεις διάφορους να σε τσιτώνουν από την γκρίνια. Άντε να γυρνάς από την δουλειά και να έχεις να σου γκρινιάζουν στα αυτιά και να σου σπάνε τα νεύρα.


Στον ηλεκτρικο παντως δεν εχω παρατηρησει γκρινια. Βεβαια εκει υπαρχει περισσοτερος χωρος απ'οτι στο μετρο.

Οταν σεβεσαι και συ τους αλλους ειναι ολα μια χαρα. Τωρα αν σου κατσει ενας περιεργος μια φορα στο τοσο ας γκρινιαζει...

----------


## nm96027

> Στον ηλεκτρικο παντως δεν εχω παρατηρησει γκρινια. Βεβαια εκει υπαρχει περισσοτερος χωρος απ'οτι στο μετρο.
> 
> Οταν σεβεσαι και συ τους αλλους ειναι ολα μια χαρα. Τωρα αν σου κατσει ενας περιεργος μια φορα στο τοσο ας γκρινιαζει...


Ούτε στο τραμ έχω αντιμετωπίσει πρόβλημα και μάλιστα έχω μπει πολλές φορές με πολύ κόσμο μέσα ή για να είμαι ακριβής ήμουν μέσα στο συρμό (πίσω) με το ποδήλατο και αργότερα μπήκε πολύς κόσμος.

----------


## vamvakoolas

καλοκαιρι 2010
ειχα ξεκινησει προπονηση απο Χολαργο->παραλιακη->μεσογεια. Πανω απο 100 χλμ ειχα με τη κουρσα οταν ειχε παει 14.00 με 41 βαθμους. 

Ενας φιλος που ηξερε εκει τους δρομους με οδηγησε προαστιακο (Κορωπι αν θυμαμαι) για να γυρισω γιατι ειχα λιωσει..
Οποτε στο σταθμο ειμαι εγω με ρουχα ποδηλασιας, κρανος και παπουτσια σχαρακια και δυο τρεις μεταναστες/εργατες. Ερχεται ο προαστιακος τιγκα με τουριστες και εργαζομενους στο αεροδρομιο. Αφου ζητησα 100δες συγνωμες και ζητησα κατανοηση με τα χιλια ζορια μπηκε η κουρσα. Ακομα και η μηχανοδηγος κατεβηκε να δει αν ολα οκ και με χαμογελο. Οι αρχικες γκρινιες εδωσαν τη θεση τους σε αποριες για ποδηλασια :Razz:  (ποσο κανει? τι παπουτσια φορας κοκ)

Τι θελω να πω? με τη σταση μας και τους τροπους μας μπορουμε να κερδισουμε περισσοτερα δικαιωματα στα μεσα μεταφορας....

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Ούτε στο τραμ έχω αντιμετωπίσει πρόβλημα και μάλιστα έχω μπει πολλές φορές με πολύ κόσμο μέσα ή για να είμαι ακριβής ήμουν μέσα στο συρμό (πίσω) με το ποδήλατο και αργότερα μπήκε πολύς κόσμος.



Εγώ μάλλον είμαι ο άτυχος και τις πιο πολλές φορές αντιμετωπίζω γκρίνια μουτράκλες και μίρλα, λες και το τελευταίο βαγόνι δεν είναι για τους ποδηλάτες,

Κορυφαία ατάκα, εγώ χωμένος και στριμωγμένος όσο δεν παει οι γύρω μου μια παρέα να γκρινιάζει και ένας παίρνει το θάρρος και μου ρε φίλε δεν το πας πιο εκει? 

Πήγα να του πω κάτσε να ανοίξω το παράθυρο να βγάλω την μια ρόδα απ έξω :Razz: 

Αλλά αρκέστηκα στο απορημένο ( αλλά avatar μου) ύφος "και που να το πάω?!"


Γιαυτό κάθε φορά που μπαίνω σε τραμ λέω πόοοοοοσο καλύτερα θα ήταν τα πράγματα αν ΔΕΝ υπήρχαν καθίσματα στο τελευταίο βαγόνι.

----------


## ardi21

Παντως στο μετρο θα υπαρχει μεγαλυτερο προβλημα. Διοτι δεν υπαρχει αυτος ο μεγαλος χωρος στο τελος του τελευταιου βαγονιου με αποτελεσμα να αναγκαζεσαι να το βαζεις στην μεση. Οποτε θα ενοχλει περισσοτερο οπως και να 'χει, νομιζω.

Για να δουμε.

Στο εξωτερικο -απ'οτι θυμαμαι τουλαχιστον για Ισπανια- τα τελευταια βαγονια νομιζω πως εχουν λιγοτερα καθισματα γι'αυτο ακριβως τον λογο.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Παντως στο μετρο θα υπαρχει μεγαλυτερο προβλημα. Διοτι δεν υπαρχει αυτος ο μεγαλος χωρος στο τελος του τελευταιου βαγονιου με αποτελεσμα να αναγκαζεσαι να το βαζεις στην μεση. Οποτε θα ενοχλει περισσοτερο οπως και να 'χει, νομιζω.
> 
> Για να δουμε.
> 
> Στο εξωτερικο τα τελευταια βαγονια νομιζω πως εχουν λιγοτερα καθισματα γι'αυτο ακριβως τον λογο. Σωστα?


Έχεις μπει σε μετρό με το ποδήλατο?

----------


## ardi21

> Έχεις μπει σε μετρό με το ποδήλατο?


Οχι, απλα υποθετω τι θα γινει βλεποντας την διαρυθμιση των βαγονιων

----------


## Νikosanagn

Όσο κι αν ακούγεται περίεργο εγώ που έχω μπει στο μετρό με ποδήλατο υπάρχει (σχετικά) μεγάλος χώρος, αν τον συγκρίνουμε και με του τραμ μάλιστα θα έλεγα τριπλάσιος.

Και ας μην συζητήσουμε πόσος χώρος θα υπήρχε αν έβγαζαν 2 τετράδες καθησμάτων...

Άσε που δεν ταλαιπωρείται και πολύς κόσμος, γιατι λόγο της ταχύτητας ο μέσος όρος μιας διαδρομής πόσος θα είναι 5-10 λεπτά?

----------


## ardi21

> Όσο κι αν ακούγεται περίεργο εγώ που έχω μπει στο μετρό με ποδήλατο υπάρχει (σχετικά) μεγάλος χώρος, αν τον συγκρίνουμε και με του τραμ μάλιστα θα έλεγα τριπλάσιος.


Βασικα για ηλεκτρικο μιλουσα. Τραμ εχω μπει μονο μια φορα που μου ειχε σκασει το λαστιχο και δεν ειχα ανταλλακτικα οποτε δεν θυμαμαι πως ειναι. Και μαλλον δεν προκειται να ξαναμπω :Laughing: 

Με λιγη καλη θεληση ολα γινονται παντως. Το καλο ειναι οτι εγινε η αρχη

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Βασικα για ηλεκτρικο μιλουσα. Τραμ εχω μπει μονο μια φορα που μου ειχε σκασει το λαστιχο και δεν ειχα ανταλλακτικα οποτε δεν θυμαμαι πως ειναι. Και μαλλον δεν προκειται να ξαναμπω
> 
> Με λιγη καλη θεληση ολα γινονται παντως. Το καλο ειναι οτι εγινε η αρχη


Καλά κι εγώ το έχω κόψει προτιμώ να ξεκινώ κανέ 20λεπτο πιο πριν και να πηγαίνω εξ ολοκλήρου με το ποδήλατο.

----------


## vamvakoolas

_για ποιον ακριβώς λόγο χρειάζεται ένας ποδηλάτης το μετρό; Για να κάνει μία μεγάλη διαδρομή χωρίς να κουραστεί και πολύ, να προσπεράσει ένα δύσκολο κομμάτι της διαδρομής του ανεβαίνοντας στο μετρό, να γλυτώσει από μία ξαφνική βροχή_

το εγραψε ο nm96027 σε ποδηλατικο φορουμ και συμφωνω απολυτα. 

Βαζω στοιχημα οτι 2 μαρτη (τεταρτη) και 6 κυριακη θα γινει τρελο πανηγυρι στο μετρο: ακτιβιστες/ κωπροσκυλα που το παιζουν ποδηλατες και μιλανε εξ ονοματος τους/ τσακωμοι για το ποιος θα πρωτομπει/ φωτογραφιες -1η βολτα με μετρο-/και βεβαια καμερες

----------


## ipo

Πετάγομαι στα γρήγορα για Άλσος Συγγρού. Πάω να δω πώς είναι λασπωμένο ελπίζοντας να μην αρχίσει καμία καταιγίδα στο μεταξύ.  :Smile:

----------


## kostantis

Έπειτα από 3 χρόνια αποφάσισα να ξαναπιάσω ποδήλατο αλλά έλα που το παλιό ποδήλατο τα έφαγε τα ψωμιά του οπότε πάμε για καινούριο. :Biggrin: 

So ψάχνομαι για αγορά ποδηλάτου max 500 ευρώ.
Θα χρησιμοποιείται και εντός πόλης και εκτός δρόμου.(50-50)

Έχω χάσει επαφή με το άθλημα οπότε μάρκες κλπ δεν ξέρω για να έχω κάτι υπόψιν μου.

Επίσης το ύψος και το βάρος παίζει ρόλο στην επιλογή ποδηλάτου;

Ευχαριστώ,περιμένω τα φώτα σας :Biggrin:

----------


## ipo

> Πετάγομαι στα γρήγορα για Άλσος Συγγρού. Πάω να δω πώς είναι λασπωμένο ελπίζοντας να μην αρχίσει καμία καταιγίδα στο μεταξύ.


Κάτι ψιχάλες έφαγα μόνο. Ο δρόμος ήταν στεγνός και το πάρκο είχε μπόλικο κόσμο. Φαίνεται ότι είναι ιδιαίτερα δημοφιλές τα σαββατοκύριακα. Λόγω του επικλινούς εδάφους, δεν υπήρχε μαλακιά λάσπη, απλώς βρεγμένο, πατημένο χώμα.  :dance:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Έπειτα από 3 χρόνια αποφάσισα να ξαναπιάσω ποδήλατο αλλά έλα που το παλιό ποδήλατο τα έφαγε τα ψωμιά του οπότε πάμε για καινούριο.
> 
> So ψάχνομαι για αγορά ποδηλάτου max 500 ευρώ.
> Θα χρησιμοποιείται και εντός πόλης και εκτός δρόμου.(50-50)
> 
> Έχω χάσει επαφή με το άθλημα οπότε μάρκες κλπ δεν ξέρω για να έχω κάτι υπόψιν μου.
> 
> Επίσης το ύψος και το βάρος παίζει ρόλο στην επιλογή ποδηλάτου;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ,περιμένω τα φώτα σας


σε ποια περιοχη εισαι?
υψος και βαρος παιζει ρολο οπως π.χ με τα ρουχα: θα πρεπει το μαγαζι να εχει το νουμερο σου αλλιως ξεχνα τα γονατα σου :Razz: 

Εκτος δρομου τι εννοεις? θα ανεβαινεις/κατεβαινεις βουνα μονοπατια ή εσυ αναφερεσαι σε πατημενους δασικους δρομους?
Ετσι και αλλιως για ΜΤΒ μαλλον πας...

----------


## kostantis

Οι περιοχές που θα αλωνίζω φίλε μου είναι κανα Σέλι,3-5 Πηγάδια και πιο χαμηλά Άγιος Νικόλαος,βέρμιο με λίγα λόγια.

Θα κάνω διαδρομές σε πατημένους δρόμους δασικούς(χαλίκι,χώμα,λακούβες) αλλά και καταβάσεις αλλά μην φανταστείς και κάτι extreme βέβαια.
Ανάβαση σπάνια εώς καθόλου μιας και θα ανεβαίνω με αυτοκίνητο.
Θα χρησιμοποιηθεί και εντός πόλης φυσικά αρκετά αλλά για πολύ μικρές διαδρομές και με άσφαλτο φυσικά.

----------


## ardi21

> Οι περιοχές που θα αλωνίζω φίλε μου είναι κανα Σέλι,3-5 Πηγάδια και πιο χαμηλά Άγιος Νικόλαος,βέρμιο με λίγα λόγια.
> 
> Θα κάνω διαδρομές σε πατημένους δρόμους δασικούς(χαλίκι,χώμα,λακούβες) αλλά και καταβάσεις αλλά μην φανταστείς και κάτι extreme βέβαια.
> Ανάβαση σπάνια εώς καθόλου μιας και θα ανεβαίνω με αυτοκίνητο.
> Θα χρησιμοποιηθεί και εντός πόλης φυσικά αρκετά αλλά για πολύ μικρές διαδρομές και με άσφαλτο φυσικά.



Εγω θα εκανα μια υπερβαση 50 ευρω και θα επερνα αυτο

----------


## kostantis

Ευχαριστώ για την γνώμη σου.
Μου το πρότειναν και άλλοι το συγκεκριμένο ποδήλατο.

Τα cube τα ποδήλατα τα γνωρίζεις;
Έχω κανά 2 υπόψην μου και θα ήθελα την γνώμη σου για την ποιότητα τους αν γνωρίζεις κάτι.Η εμφάνιση τους μου αρέσει τρελά για αυτό και κοιτάω προς τα εκεί,αν είναι και ποιοτικά βέβαια.

----------


## ardi21

Oλα τα ποδηλατα των γνωστων εταιρειων (αναμεσα σε αυτες και η cube) ειναι πολυ ποιοτικα. 

Εγω σου προτεινα αυτο διοτι εχει ηδη υδραυλικα δισκοφρενα (δεν ειναι και τα καλυτερα αλλα θα σε καλυψουν και υπαρχουν οι βασεις να πας σε κατι ανωτερο μετα χωρις πολλα εξοδα) και πισω ντεραγιε deore, κατι που δεν βρισκεις ευκολα σε αυτες τις τιμες.

Παντως αν σου αρεσουν πολυ τα cube προσανατολισου σε αυτα. Ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να γουσταρεις πολυ το ποδηλατο σου :Wink:

----------


## oxyd

> Ανάβαση σπάνια εώς καθόλου μιας και θα ανεβαίνω με αυτοκίνητο.


Αν έχεις ανέβει με το αυτοκίνητο και έχεις κατέβει με το ποδήλατο, πως θα πας πάλι πίσω στο αυτοκίνητο για να φύγεις;  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

Συνήθως πάνε με παρέα με δύο αυτοκίνητα. Εκτός του ότι χρειάζεται το δεύτερο αυτοκίνητο για να κατεβάσεις το άλλο, με την παρέα έχεις ασφάλεια σε περίπτωση που συμβεί ατύχημα.

----------


## kostantis

> Αν έχεις ανέβει με το αυτοκίνητο και έχεις κατέβει με το ποδήλατο, πως θα πας πάλι πίσω στο αυτοκίνητο για να φύγεις;


Θα με ανεβάζει άλλος φυσικά όταν πρόκεται να ανέβω για κατάβαση εκτός και αν αγοράσω κανά αυτοκίνητο kit knight rider και έτσι και του λέω τράβα σπίτι και πηγαίνει μόνο του.

@ardi

Τα δισκόφρενα τα deore είναι πριόνια πραγματικά.Μπορεί να μην είναι ότι πιο ακριβό και καλύτερο κυκλοφορεί αλλα είναι άξια.Είχα στο παλιό μου ποδήλατο δισκόφρενo υδραυλικό deore και τα ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι περί τίνος πρόκειται.

Από τα cube μου άρεσε αυτό το οποίο δεν έχει δισκόφρενα δηστυχώς αλλά το γουστάρω πολύ!

Εάν καταφέρω να αυξήσω το budget μου το επόμενο υποψήφιο είναι αυτό.

Με φοβίζει βέβαια λίγο η ιδέα ότι θα ψωνίσω ποδήλατο από ιντερνετικό κατάστηματα και δεν θα το δοκιμάσω πρώτα και φυσικά δεν θα έχω την υποστήριξη του ποδηλατά της γειτονιάς ανά πάσα στιγμή.

Ποια η γνώμη σου για FS ποδήλατο;
Δεν ταιριάζει στην περίπτωση μου;

Μού αρέσει το Ideal vsr comp το οποίο και αυτό ξεφεύγει στην τιμή,είναι στα ίδια επίπεδα με το 2ο cube που αναφέρω ποιο πάνω.

Το vsr comp είναι FS αλλά οι αναρτήσεις του κλειδώνουν και ξεκλειδώνουν οπότε τυπικά δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει σαν hardtail ποδήλατο με την κατάλληλη ρύθμιση στην πίσω ανάρτηση;

----------


## oxyd

> Συνήθως πάνε με παρέα με δύο αυτοκίνητα. Εκτός του ότι χρειάζεται το δεύτερο αυτοκίνητο για να κατεβάσεις το άλλο, με την παρέα έχεις ασφάλεια σε περίπτωση που συμβεί ατύχημα.


Και το δεύτερο αυτοκίνητο ποιος θα το κατεβάσει; Με αυτή την λογική για να κάνει κάποιος κατάβαση χρειάζονται 2 αυτοκίνητα και 2 οδηγοί επιπλέον!  :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

To Orbea δεν φοραει deore υδραυλικα. Φοραει τα M445. Deore ειναι το πισω ντεραγιε. Μαλλον μπερδευτικες.

Προσωπικα FS δεν θα επαιρνα με τιποτε σε αυτα τα χρηματα και νομιζω οτι ειναι υπερβολη γι'αυτα που θες.

Ενα HT θα σου ειναι μια χαρα

----------


## kostantis

Ναι μετά πρόσεξα τα δισκόφρενα.Λάθος από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα :Razz: 

Δεν προτείνεις FS σε αυτά τα λεφτά!

Έχεις κάτι άλλο υπόψην σου σε αυτά τα λεφτά +- ;

Στα λινκ που έδωσα πιο πάνω εκεί που λέει option και λέει από δίπλα 14'',16'' και λοιπά είναι το μέγεθος των τροχών ή έχει να κάνει με τον σκελετό;
Πώς ξέρω πιο πρέπει να πάρω;
Είναι ανάλογα το ύψος του ποδηλάτη αν δεν κάνω λάθος;

----------


## ipo

> Και το δεύτερο αυτοκίνητο ποιος θα το κατεβάσει; Με αυτή την λογική για να κάνει κάποιος κατάβαση χρειάζονται 2 αυτοκίνητα και 2 οδηγοί επιπλέον!


Αρκούν δύο άτομα και δύο αυτοκίνητα (ο καθένας το δικό του). Αφήνουν το ένα αυτοκίνητο στο σημείο τερματισμού στους πρόποδες και φορτώνουν τα ποδήλατα στο άλλο. Ανεβαίνουν λοιπόν με αυτό στο σημείο εκκίνησης στην κορυφή, ξεφορτώνουν τα ποδήλατα, αφήνουν το αμάξι πάνω και κατεβαίνουν με τα ποδήλατα.

Μόλις φτάσουν στο τέρμα, φορτώνουν τα ποδήλατα στο αμάξι που είχαν αφήσει κάτω. Ανεβαίνουν με αυτό στην κορυφή και παίρνουν το πρώτο αυτοκίνητο.

----------


## kostantis

Μην πνίγεστε σε μια κουταλιά νερό βρε παιδιά.
Την μία θα αγγαρέψουμε να μας ανεβάσει ο πατέρας κάποιου από αυτούς που θα ανέβουμε πάνω για κατάβαση και την άλλη την κοπέλα κάποιου. :Biggrin:

----------


## ardi21

> Ναι μετά πρόσεξα τα δισκόφρενα.Λάθος από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα
> 
> Δεν προτείνεις FS σε αυτά τα λεφτά!
> 
> Έχεις κάτι άλλο υπόψην σου σε αυτά τα λεφτά +- ;
> 
> Στα λινκ που έδωσα πιο πάνω εκεί που λέει option και λέει από δίπλα 14'',16'' και λοιπά είναι το μέγεθος των τροχών ή έχει να κάνει με τον σκελετό;
> Πώς ξέρω πιο πρέπει να πάρω;
> Είναι ανάλογα το ύψος του ποδηλάτη αν δεν κάνω λάθος;


Αυτα ειναι το μεγεθος του ποδηλατου. Ναι παει αναλογα το υψος, το μηκος των ποδιων κτλ.

Γενικα καλο ειναι να μετρηθεις

----------


## kostantis

Τι ακριβώς πρέπει να μετρήσω;
Ρίξε ένα link να εξηγεί απλά και όμορφα τι ακριβώς πρέπει να μετρήσω και πώς κλπ!

edit:
Βρήκα 2 φόρμες υπολογισμού!
Τις τσεκάρω και τα ξαναλέμε.

----------


## ardi21

http://www.canyon.com/_en/pure_cycling_tv/mtb.html

Δες το βιντεο που λεει perfect position system. Tα βασικα ειναι το υψος και το μηκος των ποδιων. Mετα θα πας στο μεγεθολογιο της καθε εταιρειας και θα δεις τι σου ταιριαζει

----------


## kostantis

Βρήκα το μεθοδολόγιο της cube.

Οπότε πάει 103cm το πόδι * 0,226=23,279 ιντσες *2,54=59,12cm οπότε πάω για 22αρη.
Κάνω κάπου λάθος στους υπολογισμούς μου;

----------


## ardi21

Εχεις 103cm μηκος ποδιων? Υποψιν οτι το μετρας απο τον καβαλο και κατω. Τι υψος εχεις? Γιατι για 22αρι η cube δινει 1.95 περιπου

Σε καθε περιπτωση αν εχεις αμφιβολιες μετρησου με ακριβεια οπως στο video και στειλ' τους τα δεδομενα να σου πουν.

----------


## kostantis

1.92-1.93 είμαι
Θα ψάξω μεζούρα μήπως και γίνει με πιο ακρίβεια η δουλειά γιατί μετρήθηκα με μέτρο.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Βρε κοντέ?! 

Πάρε small  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

> Βρε κοντέ?! 
> 
> Πάρε small


Για extrasmall με κόβω :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

Για 22αρι πρεπει να εισαι τοτε. Εγω ειμαι 1.90 με 90αρι μηκος ποδιων και εχω 21.

Παντως δεν χανεις κατι να τους στειλεις για επιβεβαιωση. Και ακομα καλυτερα αν εβρισκες καποιο μαγαζι με cube να δοκιμαζες.

----------


## kostantis

Μόλις μετρήθηκα με μεζούρα και είμαι 94-95.
Γνωρίζεις κάποιον dealer της cube στην Θεσσαλονίκη;

Εάν όχι θα τους στείλω mail μήπως έχουνε κάποιον dealer στην Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## ardi21

Google is your friend

http://www.redzeppelin.gr/catalog/in...uebol7e4i1bpv1
http://www.redzeppelin.gr/contact.php

----------


## kostantis

Άψογος.

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.
Άντε να πάμε για δοκιμή και με το καλό να το παραλάβουμε :Biggrin:

----------


## vamvakoolas

επειδη μαλλον δεν εχετε κανει σοβαρο dh :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  

λοιπον καθε σαββατο πρωι εδω και χρονια ξεκινανε ΜΤΒαδες στον Υμμητο (σημειο συναντησης πυροθυλακειο/γεφυρα κατεχακη)και τα φορτωνουν ειτε στο γνωστο Datsun και τα ανεβαζει πανω και μετα τους ξαναμαζευει απο το ιδιο σημειο. Επισης υπαρχει και δευτερο group με ford transit αλλα αυτο ταπαιξε η μηχανη του και ψαχνουν τα παιδια μηχανη για να το φτιαξουν. Ο οδηγος δε κανει ΜΤΒ. 

(βεβαια η διαδρομη που κανουν....δεν υπαρχει :Worthy: )

----------


## vamvakoolas

οπως ειχα γραψει ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ παρασκευη θα κατεβω freeday με τη προυποθεση να βρω κανενα ποδηλατακι φανταστικοι friends :Worthy: 

O λογος?(περαν οτι εχω να παω μηνες και να δω γνωστες φατσες :Wink: )
Το απόλυτο ΜΑΣΚΕ FREEDAY ετοιμαζεται να ΚΑΡΝΙΒΑΛΙΣΕΙ την ΑΘΗΝΑ.

Αυτη την Παρασκευη στολιζουμε ποδηλατα + τους εαυτους μας με Ο,ΤΙ ΠΙΟ ΤΡΕΛΟ μπορουμε να σκεφτουμε ,
φερνουμε
το καλυτερο μας ΚΕΦΙ ,
αποκριατικο εξοπλισμο που
ξεσηκωνει και ξεκουφαινει και δινει χαρα,
βαφομαστε , φορτωνουμε ΤΟΝΟΥΣ κομφετι
και φορτσαρουμε
για να ζησουμε τι εστι ΚΑΡΝΑΒΑΛΙ ΠΟΔΗΛΑΤΙΚΟ !
Περυσι ειχε αφησει εποχη->τρελος χαβαλες->μπηκαμε με ποδηλατα σε κλαμπακι!!Φετος θα ανεβει ο πυχης

----------


## kostantis

Πω ρε φίλε μη μας ψήνεις έτσι βραδιάτικα αμαρτία είναι..

----------


## ipo

Πήγα και σήμερα μία βόλτα από το Άλσος Συγγρού. Δεύτερο σπίτι το έχω κάνει.  :Razz: 

Με πήραν στο κυνήγι μερικά αδέσποτα σκυλιά στο κέντρο της Κηφισιάς. Αν είναι ένα μόνο του, μόλις σταματήσεις, φεύγει. Αν είναι δύο, τα φοβερίζεις λίγο και απομακρύνονται. Σήμερα όμως ήταν 6, οπότε είχα να αντιμετωπίσω το θάρρος του όχλου  :Razz:  και αναγκάστηκα να σταματήσω πολλές φορές για να μη με δαγκώσουν.

Τι κάνετε σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις; Δε θέλω να τα κλωτσήσω, αλλά όχι και να επιτίθενται στους ποδηλάτες για να κάνουν την πλάκα τους.

----------


## Mouse Potato

-> Κατεβαίνεις από το ποδήλατο και πας περπατώντας μέχρι να βαρεθούν/απομακρυνθούν και να φύγουν
-> Σταματάς και αράζεις λίγη ώρα μέχρι να βαρεθούν και να φύγουν

----------


## ipo

Ναι, μάλλον θέλει περπάτημα. Σταματούσα, πήγαινα προς το μέρος του πιο θαρραλέου, εκείνο έκανε πίσω και έφευγε. Μόλις ξανακαβαλούσα και έκανα 5 μέτρα, άντε πάλι. Είχαν σκυλοβαρεθεί φαίνεται και έψαχναν κάτι να σκοτώσουν την ώρα τους.  :Razz:

----------


## crypter

Εγω οταν συμβαινει κατι αντιστοιχο απλά τους σφυρίζω σαν να τα καλώ κοντά μου και συνήθως σταματάνε το γάβγισμα και ηρεμούν. Πιάνει 9 στις 10 φορες για μενα.  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Εγω οταν συμβαινει κατι αντιστοιχο απλά τους σφυρίζω σαν να τα καλώ κοντά μου και συνήθως σταματάνε το γάβγισμα και ηρεμούν. Πιάνει 9 στις 10 φορες για μενα.


Σωστός. Κι εγώ ασυνείδητα αυτό κάνω αρχικάσε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Παιδιά δύσκολα τα πράγματα με σκυλιά εγώ μειώνω πολυ ταχύτητα πριν περάσω απο δίπλα τους.. και ο θεος βοηθός, πάντως έχω πέσει στο χωριό μου εξαιτίας σκύλου, με κυνήγαγε και τον κοίταγα  :Razz:  ε, και πέρασα σε πεζοδρόμιο μεριά...

----------


## Giorgos18

Μια φορα που μου ετυχε εκανα πεταλι σαν τρελος και το αφησα πισω  :Razz: 

Βοηθησε και ο αδειος δρομος ομως.Υπο αλλες συνθηκες δε ξερω..

----------


## jdtech

> Εγω οταν συμβαινει κατι αντιστοιχο απλά τους σφυρίζω σαν να τα καλώ κοντά μου και συνήθως σταματάνε το γάβγισμα και ηρεμούν. Πιάνει 9 στις 10 φορες για μενα.


Τι δέκατη τι έκανες  :ROFL:  ?? 
Και σε μένα σε κάτι πεσίματα που έχω δεχτεί από το σκυλολόι το σταμάτημα και το "που είσαι βρε" πιάνει.

----------


## stavpal

> επειδη μαλλον δεν εχετε κανει σοβαρο dh 
> 
> λοιπον καθε σαββατο πρωι εδω και χρονια ξεκινανε ΜΤΒαδες στον Υμμητο (σημειο συναντησης πυροθυλακειο/γεφυρα κατεχακη)και τα φορτωνουν ειτε στο γνωστο Datsun και τα ανεβαζει πανω και μετα τους ξαναμαζευει απο το ιδιο σημειο. Επισης υπαρχει και δευτερο group με ford transit αλλα αυτο ταπαιξε η μηχανη του και ψαχνουν τα παιδια μηχανη για να το φτιαξουν. Ο οδηγος δε κανει ΜΤΒ. 
> 
> (βεβαια η διαδρομη που κανουν....δεν υπαρχει)


 λες για το μονοπάτι 10?

----------


## ipo

ΟΚ, καταλήξαμε.

Κάνουμε διαδοχικά τα ακόλουθα, μέχρι να πιάσει κάποιο:

1) Μείωση ταχύτητας και σφύριγμα.
2) Σταμάτημα και "Πού 'σαι βρε;"
3) Περπάτημα μέχρι να απομακρυνθούμε.
4) Οριστικό σταμάτημα μέχρι να βαρεθούν και να φύγουν.

Εναλλακτικά, αν δούμε και μας παίρνει, πολύ γρήγορο πετάλι από την αρχή, με προσοχή στο πεζοδρόμιο.  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ υπερηχητικό απωθητή.
Πιάνει στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις.
Στα μοναδικά σκυλιά που δεν πιάνει αλλά όχι μόνο δεν πιάνει αλλά τα εξαγριώνει περισσότερο είναι τα σκυλιά φύλακες που φυλάνε εργοστάσια κλπ που τα εκπαιδεύουν να είναι τρομερά άγρια.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ υπερηχητικό απωθητή.
> Πιάνει στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις.
> Στα μοναδικά σκυλιά που δεν πιάνει αλλά όχι μόνο δεν πιάνει αλλά τα εξαγριώνει περισσότερο είναι τα σκυλιά φύλακες που φυλάνε εργοστάσια κλπ που τα εκπαιδεύουν να είναι τρομερά άγρια.


Κανένα χημικό υγρό που τα απωθεί σαν τα κουνούπια υπάρχει;  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Εναλλακτικά, αν δούμε και μας παίρνει, πολύ γρήγορο πετάλι από την αρχή, με προσοχή στο πεζοδρόμιο.


A, να χαθείς!  :Razz: 




> Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ υπερηχητικό απωθητή.
> Πιάνει στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις.
> Στα μοναδικά σκυλιά που δεν πιάνει αλλά όχι μόνο δεν πιάνει αλλά τα εξαγριώνει περισσότερο είναι τα σκυλιά φύλακες που φυλάνε εργοστάσια κλπ που τα εκπαιδεύουν να είναι τρομερά άγρια.
> Απάντηση με παράθεση


 Που το βρήκες αυτό ωρέ?

Και τώρα που λέμε για σκυλιά διάβαζα τις προάλες ένας, του επιτέθηκε ένας σκύλος στο ποδήλατο, αλλά είχε άγριες διαθέσεις κι ο άλλος κατέβηκε κάτω τό έπιασε απο τον λαιμό τον σήκωσε στον αέρα και το έπνιξε το σκυλ(αρο)κι  :Sad:

----------


## ipo

Είπαμε να μην τα χτυπάμε τα ζώα, αλλά κάπως πρέπει να φοβηθούν ώστε να μην κάνουν τη ζωή δύσκολη στους ποδηλάτες.

Το κακό με τα αδέσποτα είναι ότι ξεθαρρεύουν και μερικά προσπαθούν να δαγκώσουν, ειδικά ότι βλέπουν ότι προσπαθείς να φύγεις. Στην περίπτωση που σε δαγκώσει σκύλος πρέπει να τον αρπάξεις επί τόπου και να τον πας για εξετάσεις για να δεις αν έχει λύσσα. Αν ο σκύλος εξαφανιστεί, τότε πρέπει να κάνεις προληπτικά αντιλυσσικό εμβόλιο, που δε θέλετε να ξέρετε πόσο επώδυνο είναι. Έχει κάνει γνωστός μου και του έχει μείνει τραυματική εμπειρία από το εμβόλιο, όχι από το δάγκωμα.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ενημερωτικά και μόνο γιατί είναι επώδυνο?

----------


## vamvakoolas

παιδια το θεμα με τα σκυλια δεν ειναι απλο (σε φορουμ υπαρχει τοπικ με σεντονια επι σεντονιων  :ROFL: ).


Υπαρχουν 2 βασικες εκδοχες 
1)περνας πολυ γρηγορα (δε χρειαζεται πανικος μετα απο 10 μετρα εγκαταλειπουν)
2)ειτε με φωνες ειτε με σφυριγματα προσπαθεις να τα ηρεμισεις..

Οποιος θελει ας ερθει Υμμητο οταν νυχτωνει να χαιδεψουμε τα σκυλακια στο αναψυκτηριο (αρκετοι ποδηλατες εχουν σημαδια απο αυτα :Thumb down: )

Τελικα κανενα χρεπι (συγνωμη ποδηλατακι) υπαρχει για αυριο? θα του φερθω με καλοσυνη και θα το επιστρεψω στο ιδιο σημειο παραλαβης :Wink: 


Υ.Γ:Τα σαββατα κανουν και το 10 αλλα και αλλα μονοπατια

----------


## Giorgos18

> Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ υπερηχητικό απωθητή.
> Πιάνει στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις.
> Στα μοναδικά σκυλιά που δεν πιάνει αλλά όχι μόνο δεν πιάνει αλλά τα εξαγριώνει περισσότερο είναι τα σκυλιά φύλακες που φυλάνε εργοστάσια κλπ που τα εκπαιδεύουν να είναι τρομερά άγρια.


Ινφο πλιζ :Cool:

----------


## ipo

Vamvakoola, γιατί δεν παίρνεις το mountain που έχεις στη freeday; Ρωτάω, διότι είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα έχεις ένα καλό λόγο να μην το κάνεις, αλλά δεν τον καταλαβαίνω.

Απ' όσο ξέρω τα mountain (ακόμα κι αυτά με οπίσθια ανάρτηση), κουράζουν περισσότερο τον ποδηλάτη σε σχέση με ποδήλατα δρόμου ή πόλης. Αλλά εσύ που έχεις καλή φυσική κατάσταση, δε νομίζω ότι θα έχεις πρόβλημα να κάνεις 50km με τέτοιο ποδήλατο σε άσφαλτο και να ακολουθείς άνετα το ρυθμό των άλλων.

----------


## TechManiac

Ήρθα και 'γω ο καμένος, πως μου είχε ξεφύγει το συγκεκριμένο τόπικ... :P έχω φάει τα χρόνια μου στις βόλτες σε όλη τη βορειοανατολική αθήνα και περιμένω πως και πως να φτιάξει ο καιρός για την μεγάλη επιστροφή  :Smile:

----------


## kostantis

Η συσκευή που ανέφερα πιο πάνω είναι συσκευή παλάμης,μικρή σε μέγεθος και τρομερά χρήσιμη σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.

Αυτό που κάνει αυτή η συσκευή είναι να παράγει συχνότητες υψηλές που αντιλαμβάνονται μόνο τα ζώα με αποτέλεσμα να τρελένονται και να το βάζουν στα πόδια.

Η συσκευή δεν έχει κάποια επίδραση στον χρήστη,δεν ακούει τίποτα γιατί όπως προείπα παράγει συχνότητες υψηλές που μόνο τα αυτία ζώων ακούνε.

Είχε αγοραστεί από κατάστημα που έχει είδη ορειβασίας,επιβίωσης κλπ λεπτομέρειες δεν θυμάμαι γιατί έχουν περάσει αρκετά χρόνια.

Μπορώ να ανεβάσω φωτογραφία το βραδάκι εάν θέλει να το δει κάποιος.

----------


## ardi21

Nαι ρε vamvakoola γιατι δεν παιρνεις το scottακι? Μακαρι να ειχα εδω Αθηνα το ποδηλατο που εχω στο χωριο να στο εδινα για οσο καιρο θελεις.

Οσον αφορα την συσκευη υπερηχων ενα ψαξιμο στο skroutz θα σας βγαλει πολλα αποτελεσματα.

Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν πιανει σε ολα τα σκυλια, δοκιμασμενο...

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Η συσκευή που ανέφερα πιο πάνω είναι συσκευή παλάμης,μικρή σε μέγεθος και τρομερά χρήσιμη σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.
> 
> Αυτό που κάνει αυτή η συσκευή είναι να παράγει συχνότητες υψηλές που αντιλαμβάνονται μόνο τα ζώα με αποτέλεσμα να τρελένονται και να το βάζουν στα πόδια.
> 
> Η συσκευή δεν έχει κάποια επίδραση στον χρήστη,δεν ακούει τίποτα γιατί όπως προείπα παράγει συχνότητες υψηλές που μόνο τα αυτία ζώων ακούνε.
> 
> Είχε αγοραστεί από κατάστημα που έχει είδη ορειβασίας,επιβίωσης κλπ λεπτομέρειες δεν θυμάμαι γιατί έχουν περάσει αρκετά χρόνια.
> 
> Μπορώ να ανεβάσω φωτογραφία το βραδάκι εάν θέλει να το δει κάποιος.


Ναι αμέ να ανεβάσεις, απο περιέργια και μόνο.

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Βρήκα μια τέτοια συκευή http://www.smart-tech.com.gr/details...pid=622&page=1

----------


## kostantis

> Nαι ρε vamvakoola γιατι δεν παιρνεις το scottακι? Μακαρι να ειχα εδω Αθηνα το ποδηλατο που εχω στο χωριο να στο εδινα για οσο καιρο θελεις.
> 
> Οσον αφορα την συσκευη υπερηχων ενα ψαξιμο στο skroutz θα σας βγαλει πολλα αποτελεσματα.
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν πιανει σε ολα τα σκυλια, δοκιμασμενο...



Το ξεκαθάρισα ότι δεν πιάνει σε όλα όπως δεν πιάνει σε όλα τα σκυλιά το να κάτσεις ήρεμος κλπ.
Από τα τόσα χρόνια που το χρησιμοποιούμαι(για την ιστοριά και μόνο) εγώ και ο πατέρας μου,μία φορά μόνο δεν έπιασε σε σκυλιά που φύλαγαν ιχθυοτροφείο που το είχαν κατακλέψει.Όχι μόνο δεν έπιασε εκείνα αλλά τα εξαγρίωσε περισσότερο κόντεψαν να ρίξουν τα κάγκελα,αλλά τα σκυλιά τα είχανε εκπαιδεύσει πολύ άγρια σίγουρα γιατί είχανε βαρεθεί οι άνθρωποι να τους κλέβουν

----------


## Νikosanagn

Γκαιζ! Βρήκα αυτό, πολύ καλό. http://www.cyclist-friends.gr/showpo...2&postcount=17

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Nαι ρε vamvakoola γιατι δεν παιρνεις το scottακι? Μακαρι να ειχα εδω Αθηνα το ποδηλατο που εχω στο χωριο να στο εδινα για οσο καιρο θελεις.
> 
> Οσον αφορα την συσκευη υπερηχων ενα ψαξιμο στο skroutz θα σας βγαλει πολλα αποτελεσματα.
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν πιανει σε ολα τα σκυλια, δοκιμασμενο...


παιδια δεν εχω και δεκαδες ποδηλατα!
το πιο πιθανο ηταν να επαιρνα το ΜΤΒ με αλλους βεβαια τροχους (ηδη προσθερθηκαν σε ξεφτυλα τιμη αλλα αυτη τη στιγμη δεν εχω μια :Razz: ). Οπως ειναι δε γινεται γιατι αν τυχει βλαβη/πτωση κλοπη δε θα ηθελα να το σκεπτομαι (υποχρεωσεις σε συλλογο/οχι προπονηση/κοστος κοκ). Ηδη τη προηγουμενη εβδομαδα παρασυρθηκα και περα οτι εγινε ζημια στο ποδηλατο (απο @#$@ια αλλου) την αλλη μερα ετρεξα αγωνα με δανεικο ΜΤΒ με τραγικα αποτελεσματα (τουριστας :ROFL: )

----------


## ardi21

Σε βλεπω να παιρνεις ενα φθηνο super market bike για να πηγαινεις freeday :Razz: 

Οταν παει ο πατερας μου στο χωριο (οχι πολυ συντομα βεβαια...) και δεν εχεις βρει λυση θα του πω να φερει το ποδηλατο

----------


## vamvakoolas

πλακα πλακα ο αλλος μου δινει τροχους σκετους 60 ευρα (αρα θελω κασσετα) και απο 90 δε βρισκω κανενα ποδηλατο απο σουπερ μαρκετ? (καλα θα γινει η ομαδα alexpack /carrefour/praktiker τουμπανο :Wink: )

αυτο που ειχα για fun δυστηχως το πουλησα (τα λεφτα δεν ερχονται απο τη μαμα/μπαμπα)

----------


## kostantis

Πήγα red zeppelin και δοκίμασα το Acid 20''.

Τα λίγα λεπτά που το έκανα test drive δεν ξέρω αλλά έμεινα κατενθουσιασμένος :Biggrin: 

Οι ειδικοί επί του θέματος μου είπανε εκεί ότι στην θέση μου θα πέρνανε το 20αρη γιατι θα είναι πιο παιχνιδιάρικο στο βουνό διοτί θα είναι μικρότερο σε σχέση με το 22αρη που θα μου είναι ''τσίτα''.

Άλλο ενα ποδηλατάκι της cube που μου πρότεινε διότι ήτανε σε προσφορά είναι αυτό.
Το δίνει στα 1000 ευρώ από τα 1570 που έχει.
Προσφορά που αξίζει νομίζω...

Ακολουθούν φωτογραφίες από το μαραφέτι:....

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ντάξει το cube είναι κάτι παραπάνω *ωραίο*.

----------


## ardi21

20αρι με 1.93 υψος και 95 καβαλο?? Jesus Christ super star...

Το δοκιμασες και σου ηταν οκ? Το 22αρι το ειχανε η στα ειπανε ολα αυτα για να σου πασαρουν το ετοιμοπαραδοτο?

 Τα ποδηλατα πρεπει να τα παιρνεις στο νουμερο σου. Αν ειναι παρε και 18αρι θα ειναι ακομα πιο παιχνιδιαρικο :Razz: 

To AMS ειναι γαμω τα ποδηλατακια. Βεβαια για να κανει τετοια εκπτωση λογικα ειναι το μοντελο τοου '10 αλλα δεν εχει καμια σημασια..

----------


## kostantis

> 20αρι με 1.93 υψος και 95 καβαλο?? Το δοκιμασες και σου ηταν οκ? Το 22αρι το ειχανε η στα ειπανε ολα αυτα για να σου πασαρουν το ετοιμοπαραδοτο?
> 
>  Τα ποδηλατα πρεπει να τα παιρνεις στο νουμερο σου. Αν ειναι παρε και 18αρι θα ειναι ακομα πιο παιχνιδιαρικο


Το δοκίμασα και μου *φάνηκε* οκ!
Ύψωσα την σέλα και έφτασα σε ένα σημείο που ακουμπούσα τα πόδια μου στα πηδάλια και το γόνατο λύγιζε λίγο και έτσι πρέπει να είναι σύμφωνα με αυτά που μου είπε αν κατάλαβα καλά.Πρέπει να έχει λίγο λύγισμα το γόνατο και να μην είναι τεντωμένο τελείως το πόδι.

Δυστηχώς όλα τα cube που είχανε στο μαγαζί ήτανε 20αρια.

----------


## ardi21

> Δυστηχώς όλα τα cube που είχανε στο μαγαζί ήτανε 20αρια.


Το φανταστηκα... :Whistle: 

Εγω θα σου ελεγα να δοκιμασεις και το 22αρι. Βεβαια δεν ξερω ποσο ευκολο ειναι αυτο.

Το 20 η cube το δινει για υψος 1.87 στο περιπου. 6 ποντοι ειναι σεβαστη διαφορα.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Όντως ρε συ ντερέκι( :Razz: ) kostanti  δες πως θα σου είναι και το 22ρι...

----------


## kostantis

Έλα μου ντε πώς θα γίνει να δοκιμάσω και το 22αρη...

----------


## ardi21

Ρωτα τον μπας και φερει σχετικα συντομα. Παντως βαζω στοιχημα οτι και 2 μετρα να πηγαινε καποιος το 20αρι θα του ελεγε να παρει. Κατι που δεν τιμα εναν ποδηλατα διοτι μπαινει στην μεση και η υγεια του αναβατη

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ardi?

Ardi?

ARDI???


Θα ρθεις αυριο freeday?

 :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

> Ardi?
> 
> Ardi?
> 
> ARDI???
> 
> 
> Θα ρθεις αυριο freeday?


Μπααα λεω να βαλω τα ποδηλατικα και να παω σε ενα μασκε παρτακι :Cool:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Kαλά... :Princess2: 

 :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

> Ρωτα τον μπας και φερει σχετικα συντομα. Παντως βαζω στοιχημα οτι και 2 μετρα να πηγαινε καποιος το 20αρι θα του ελεγε να παρει. Κατι που δεν τιμα εναν ποδηλατα διοτι μπαινει στην μεση και η υγεια του αναβατη


Πώς έκατσε η φάση να είναι όλα 20αρια πάντως,τέρμα γκαντεμιά.
Καλά μην φανταστείς επέμενε να το πάρω κιόλας,μην το παρατραβάμε απλά μου είπε ότι μου είναι καλό και πως αν θέλω 22αρη το δίνουμε παραγγελία και σε 2 μέρες θα το έχουνε.

Αν του πω ότι πχ θα πάρω το acid αλλά με την προυπόθεση να μου φέρει το 22αρη και να διαλέξω ποιο από τα 2 με βολεύει λέτε να δεχτεί;
Έτσι το 1 θα το πάρω εγώ και το άλλο θα του μείνει βιτρίνα.
Χμμμ...

----------


## ardi21

Δεν νομιζω να δεχτει διοτι τα 22αρια τα παιρνουν πολυ λιγοι και το πιο πιθανο ειναι να του μεινει στο ραφι για πολυ καιρο. Γι'αυτο δεν ειχε κιολας. Παντως δοκιμασε.

----------


## kostantis

Για να δούμε αν θα καταφέρω κάτι!
Έτσι και αλλιώς η αγορά θα γίνει τέλη μαρτιού οπότε ίσως παίξει κανά 22αρη μέχρι τότε.

Το ύψος μου μέσα μαμώ..

........Auto merged post: kostantis πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 3 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

http://www.energotech.gr/index.php?o...d=43&Itemid=68

http://www.securetech.gr/index.php?t...oduct_id=29881

----------


## vamvakoolas

> 20αρι με 1.93 υψος και 95 καβαλο?? Jesus Christ super star...
> 
> Το δοκιμασες και σου ηταν οκ? Το 22αρι το ειχανε η στα ειπανε ολα αυτα για να σου πασαρουν το ετοιμοπαραδοτο?
> 
>  Τα ποδηλατα πρεπει να τα παιρνεις στο νουμερο σου. Αν ειναι παρε και 18αρι θα ειναι ακομα πιο παιχνιδιαρικο
> 
> To AMS ειναι γαμω τα ποδηλατακια. Βεβαια για να κανει τετοια εκπτωση λογικα ειναι το μοντελο τοου '10 αλλα δεν εχει καμια σημασια..


εχει δικιο εγω με 1.90 και παω για 22αρι στανταρ! Σε γνωστο μου (ασχετο με ποδηλατα) πηγαν να του πουλησουν μικροτερο focus. Περνω τηλ στο μαγαζι και απλως τους ειπα
"κοψτε τις #@$ιες και δωστε του το σωστο ποδηλατο" και με υφος χηρας που εχασε τον αντρατης μου ειπε οτι οντως επρεπε να γινει παραγγελια και οτι αν δε το θελει θα του μεινει στοκ και αλλες τετοιες λαμογιες :Evil:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Έλα ρε Κωστή κι εσύ focus να ναι κι ότι να ναι!  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Εφόσον μου λες ότι και με 1.90 είσαι 22αρη τότε δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάρω το 20αρη χωρίς να δοκιμάσω το 22αρη.

Καλά για το AMS απλά μου έπεσε το σαγόνι κάτω.Ειδικά όταν μου είπε ότι έχει 100 ευρώ διαφορά από το Acid.
Μοντέλο 2010 πρέπει να ήτανε όντως αλλά και πάλι... :Hearts:  :onetooth:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Kωστήηηηηηη βγήκαμε στην τηλεόρασηηηηηηηηηη να σου πω σε ποιο δευτερόλεπτο είσαι δημόσια ή να στείλω πμ!?!?!?!?!?! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rf9B...layer_embedded

----------


## ardi21

Που εισαι εσυ? Τον Κωστη παντως δεν τον ειδα :Thinking:

----------


## vamvakoolas

Στο 30'' ως 33'' αν δε κανω λαθος...νομιζω οτι μετα απο αυτο πρεπει να παρουσιαζω κανενα πρωιναδικο.

Τα παιδια που φαινονται ειναι ο Κ Παπαμιχελακης η ψυχη του freeday ντυμενος τν
http://www.cartecoshop.gr/el/1073/designer.aspx

και ο φυλακισμενος αν και με ξερει εγω δε θυμαμαι το ονομα του :Embarassed:  αλλα ξερω οτι μετα εγινε....πιτα :Drunk:  :Drunk: 

και το ελεγα να ρθειτε

----------


## ardi21

Ωπ ναι! Σουπερ!

Ομορφυνες ρε και δεν σε γνωρισα! :Razz: 

Αντε και στο Νησι! :Laughing:

----------


## kostantis

Ποδηλατικό καρναβάλι ε;
Κορυφαία φάση πρέπει να ναι.
Να μην έχω τον ''κύβο'' στα χέρια μου να πάρω μέρος στο ποδηλατικό της Θεσσαλονίκης :Sad:

----------


## ipo

Ωραίοι! Μπράβο τους!

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ρε συ Κωστή σου έχει κάνει γ@αμώ τα πλάνα, εντωμεταξύ είσαι και πολύ cool μασας τσιχλίτσα κι ετσι  :Cool: 

Αrdi δεν έχω τόσο κοντινό πλάνο όσο ο κύριος  :Mad:  οπότε είναι δύσκολο να με διακρίνεις :Razz: 

Ο Παπαμιχελάκης δεν υπάρχει.  :Laughing:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Eπειδή όμως όλοι διψάτε να με δείτε :Razz: 

Είμαι στην πρώτη (ντάξει λογικο κιόλας  :Razz: ) σειρά το πιο δυνατό λαμπάκι.

----------


## kostantis

Ο σκύλος γιατί χωρίς ποδήλατο; :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Eνημερωτικά και μόνο 2-3 σκύλοι, ένας μάυρος κυρίος εδώ και πόοοσα freeday ακολουθεί *όλη* την διαδρομη απο την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος.

----------


## ardi21

Αυτος ο σκυλος εχει πλακα. Τον θυμαμαι στο μεγαλο καλοκαιρινο freeday των 100χλμ να ακολουθει. Τουλαχιστον μεχρι τα 60 που πηγα!

----------


## ipo

Πόσοι μαζεύτηκαν περίπου; Το video αφαιρέθηκε.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ήταν πολλοί βέβαια έχουν υπάρξει και πολλοί περισσότεροι σε άλλα Freday το καλοκαιρι πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει...

Το βίντεο το ξανανέβασαν συγχρονισμένο. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8kIrzFP8ZA

----------


## cranky

> Το βίντεο το ξανανέβασαν συγχρονισμένο. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8kIrzFP8ZA


Είσαι σίγουρος ;
Γιατί εγώ το βλέπω σαν μεταγλωττισμένο βραζιλιάνικο.  :Biggrin:

----------


## ipo

:Laughing: 
Κι εγώ, ιδίως στην αρχή με τον παρουσιαστή.

----------


## Νikosanagn

:Laughing:  Έτσι μου είπαν, την δεύτερη φορά δεν έκατσα να το δώ  :Razz:

----------


## megahead13

Ψιλό-offtopic μάλλον με τα όσα λέτε εδώ, αλλά για να μην ανοίγω καινούργιο θέμα ας ρωτήσω στο παρών: Ξέρετε κάποιον οικονομικό τρόπο για μεταφορά ποδηλάτου από Ελλάδα στο εξωτερικό, συγκεκριμένα UK;;  :Thinking:

----------


## treli@ris

> Ψιλό-offtopic μάλλον με τα όσα λέτε εδώ, αλλά για να μην ανοίγω καινούργιο θέμα ας ρωτήσω στο παρών: Ξέρετε κάποιον οικονομικό τρόπο για μεταφορά ποδηλάτου από Ελλάδα στο εξωτερικό, συγκεκριμένα UK;;


Υπαρχει η Mondial. Επισης, μπορεις να ρωτησεις σε μεγαλες εταιρειες courier.

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Ψιλό-offtopic μάλλον με τα όσα λέτε εδώ, αλλά για να μην ανοίγω καινούργιο θέμα ας ρωτήσω στο παρών: Ξέρετε κάποιον οικονομικό τρόπο για μεταφορά ποδηλάτου από Ελλάδα στο εξωτερικό, συγκεκριμένα UK;;


και πιο συγκεκριμενα Σκωτια? :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Ουστ ρε, θες και ποδηλατο :Razz: 

Αν ταξιδεψει καποιος με αεροπλανο μπορει να μεταφερθει ως αποσκευη σε κουτα αλλιως μεταφορικες

----------


## megahead13

> και πιο συγκεκριμενα Σκωτια?


Παλιά Σκωτία...  :Sorry:  Στον Κήπο είμαι (δες και στο πρφίλ μου -> Περιοχή)




> Ουστ ρε, θες και ποδηλατο


Καλά συγνώμη, δε θα το ξανακάνω...  :Razz: 




> Αν ταξιδεψει καποιος με αεροπλανο μπορει να μεταφερθει ως αποσκευη σε κουτα αλλιως μεταφορικες


Το γνωρίζω, αλλά ζητάνε απίστευτα λεφτά...  :Thumb down:  Πριν 3-4 χρόνια που είχα ρωτήσει ήταν πραγματικά bargain, αλλά τελικά δεν το έφερα εδώ πάνω.

----------


## vamvakoolas

Sussex? (Jesus :Blink: )

αν δε ταξιδεψει καποιος τοτε οπως εγραψα ειτε μεταφορικη ειτε ρωτα καμια μεταφορικη μπας και στο στειλουν cargo...

(μεταξυ μας πιο φθηνα θα ερθει να παρεις ενα ποδηλατο πανω)

----------


## megahead13

Κήπος είναι το Kent. Για το πιο φθηνά για καινούργιο συμφωνώ, αλλά λέω να εξαντλήσω όλες τις πιθανότητες πρώτα.

----------


## vamvakoolas

kent, sussex το ιδιο @#$ ειναι ασε που ειναι διπλα :Razz:  (μονο το Καντέρμπουρι μαρεσε)


ρεσυ μτχ ποδηλατακι βρισκεις απο 50 ευρα να κανεις τη δουλεια σου

----------


## megahead13

Για το Sussex δεν ξέρω, το Kent πάντως μια χαρά είναι (με εξαίρεση το Maidstone που είμαι εγώ, που όχι ότι είναι χάλια, απλώς για Kent δεν είναι τόσο κυριλάτο όσο πχ το Canterbury που ανέφερες).

Για το ποδήλατο θα δω  :Smile:

----------


## Giorgos18

Ποια η γνωμη σας για αυτο εδω το πεταλο?

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ρε Κωστή έλεος!!! Πάλι σε έδειξε στον Alpha φάτσα κάρτα λίγο πριν δώσει διαφημίσεις ο λαζόπουλος έδειξέ κάτι πλάνα απο Freeday , και κόλλησε το βίντεο σε εσένα!

Αν είναι δυναμόν.

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 57 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ποια η γνωμη σας για αυτο εδω το πεταλο?


Είναι πολύ καλά τα kryptonite έχουν φοβερή ποιότητα κατασκευής έχει ο ξαδερφός μου ένα ακόμα πιο χοντρο.

Και φαίνεται τούμπανο, τώρα πολλά παίζονται, πάρτο και ο θεός βοηθός

----------


## ardi21

> Ρε Κωστή έλεος!!! Πάλι σε έδειξε στον Alpha φάτσα κάρτα λίγο πριν δώσει διαφημίσεις ο λαζόπουλος έδειξέ κάτι πλάνα απο Freeday , και κόλλησε το βίντεο σε εσένα!


Οντως! Πρωτη μουρη εισαι ρεεεεεεεεε!

----------


## Νikosanagn

Είσαι και σε ζώνη υψηλής τηλεθέασεης παναθεμά σε....  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Κάποιος βγήκε στο γυαλί. :onetooth:

----------


## vamvakoolas

επιτελους επιασαν τοπο τα λεφτα μου... :Razz: 

Αυριο θα ανακοινωσω μια ειδηση που ελπιζω να ειναι οδηγος και για ολους εδω για το μελλον...

stay tuned.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Πωπω μια αγωνία που την έχω  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Αυριο θα ανακοινωσω μια ειδηση που ελπιζω να ειναι οδηγος και για ολους εδω για το μελλον...
> 
> stay tuned.


"Τι να κάνετε για να βγείτε στην τηλεόραση με το ποδήλατό σας."  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Χαχαχαχα :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 116 λεπτά και 9 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Απίστευτο! http://www.cosmo.gr/News/Brazil/312115.html

----------


## vamvakoolas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34KYh...layer_embedded

τι ειναι αυτο? ποιος ειναι ο τυπος?

Ο τυπακος ειναι ο Gilbert Duclos-Lassalle, *winner* of Paris-Roubaix in 1992 and 1993(!!!!) σα να λεμε ο αντιστοιχος senna στη formula 1 και ο αγωνας το μοντε καρλο....Ενα μεγαλο μερος γινεται σε λιθοστρωτα και κατα διαβολικη συμπτωση αν και Απριλη ΒΡΕΧΕΙ! Σε αυτο τον αγωνα που μεταδιδεται παγκοσμιως σπανε ποδηλατα, εχουν τραυματιστει ποδηλατες και ειναι τελειως απροβλεπτος
κοιταξτε 2010
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz5YLR8pBN0
κοιταξτε 2009
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a69DZUX1hoc

----------


## ipo

Χαμός γίνεται. Στο video του 2010 έχουν διαλέξει όλες τις σκηνές με τις πτώσεις.

Μου αρέσει που πριν καλά-καλά σκάσει το λάστιχο του ποδηλάτου, έρχεται από το αυτοκίνητο ο άλλος και του δίνει καινούριο ποδήλατο. Αλλαγή ποδηλάτου on the fly, χωρίς να σταματήσει.  :Razz:  Δεν κατάλαβα μόνο γιατί τον κυνηγάει μετά, αφού δεν τον σπρώχνει. "Γιαννάαααααακηηηηηη! Ξέχασες το παγούρι σου παιδί μου! Περίιιμενεεεε!"

----------


## vamvakoolas

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34KYh...layer_embedded
> 
> τι ειναι αυτο? ποιος ειναι ο τυπος?
> 
> Ο τυπακος ειναι ο Gilbert Duclos-Lassalle, *winner* of Paris-Roubaix in 1992 and 1993(!!!!) σα να λεμε ο αντιστοιχος senna στη formula 1 και ο αγωνας το μοντε καρλο....Ενα μεγαλο μερος γινεται σε λιθοστρωτα και κατα διαβολικη συμπτωση αν και Απριλη ΒΡΕΧΕΙ! Σε αυτο τον αγωνα που μεταδιδεται παγκοσμιως σπανε ποδηλατα, εχουν τραυματιστει ποδηλατες και ειναι τελειως απροβλεπτος
> κοιταξτε 2010
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz5YLR8pBN0
> κοιταξτε 2009
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a69DZUX1hoc


ξεχασα!
Φετος θα εχει και Ελληνα  :Wink:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Έτρεχε μπας και προλάβει να τον σπρώξει αλλά δεν χρειάστηκε, πάντως απο το έτσι πως τρέχει και κρατάει το ποδήλατο όλοι κααλαβαίνουμε το τεράστιο βάρος του  :Razz:

----------


## nm96027

> ξεχασα!
> Φετος θα εχει και Ελληνα


Kαλη επιτυχια λοιπόν στον έλληνα!!!! :Smile:  :One thumb up:

----------


## treli@ris

Φρικη!!!

Από συνεργάτη ποδηλάτη που βρήκε πληροφορίες: 

Ένας Βραζιλιάνος αντιμετωπίζει βαριές κατηγορίες αφού την περασμένη Παρασκευή παρέσυρε πάρα πολλούς ποδηλάτες στην πόλη Porto Alegre της Βραζιλίας. Ευτυχώς κανένας ποδηλάτης δεν έχασε την ζωή του, που αν δεις το video θα καταλάβεις ότι πρόκειται για 'θαύμα' που μόνο 8 ποδηλάτες πήγανε τελικά στο νοσοκομείο με τους υπόλοιπους να την γλιτώνουν με μερικές γρατσουνιές. 

Ο δικηγόρος του οδηγού του VW Golf δηλώνει ότι ο πελάτης του ήταν σε αυτοάμυνα αφού δεχόταν απειλές από τους ποδηλάτες, τόσο ο ίδιος όσο και ο 15χρονος γιος του που βρισκόταν στο κάθισμα του συνοδηγού.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Το είδα προχθές, ντάξει τι να πει κανεις.

Ακου εκει αυτοάμυνα, επαγγελματίες ψεύτες, ουστ!

Στα κάτεργα να τον πάνε τον αλήτη, όσο σκέφτομαι οτι μπορει να υπήρχε και μικρό παιδάκι που θα γινόταν λιώμα απο τις ρόδες του ανατριχιάζω!

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Kαλη επιτυχια λοιπόν στον έλληνα!!!!


ευχαριστω

----------


## ipo

Καλή επιτυχία vamvakoola!

----------


## ardi21

Καλη επιτυχια και προσοχη αρχηγε. Πολλες σαβουρες..

----------


## ipo

Έκανα την κλασσική βόλτα σήμερα στο Άλσος Συγγρού. 8-9°C η θερμοκρασία, οπότε είχε ελάχιστο κόσμο.

Επίσης έκανα και το γύρο του κέντρου της Κηφισιάς, από τον ποδηλατόδρομο. Μου την έστησαν πάλι τα σκυλιά. Πάνω που ετοιμαζόμουν να αρχίσω τα "πού 'σαι βρε;"  :Razz:  που λέγαμε, με γλίτωσε μία κοπέλα που φώναξε τα σκυλιά και πήγαν προς εκείνη. Το παράξενο είναι ότι είχα προσέξει πολύ αυτή τη φορά, πέρασα επίτηδες μακριά από αυτά και με πολύ μικρή ταχύτητα. Αλλά φαίνεται ότι έχουν μία ποδηλατομανία.  :Razz: 

Σε καμιά εβδομάδα που θα φτιάξει ο καιρός, σκέφτομαι να αρχίσω να ακολουθώ τη διαδρομή Κηφισιά-Νέα Ερυθραία-Εκάλη από τον ποδηλατόδρομο που έχουν φτιάξει. Γύρω στα 15 km είναι πήγαινε-έλα.

----------


## vamvakoolas

λοιπον κυριακη/δευτερα ειμαι διαθεσιμος για ποδηλασια, θα εχω ΜΤΒ (και κουρσα αλλα...who cares)

οποιος θελει

συγγρου/πεντελη/φιλαδελφεια/βασιλικα...

να σπικ(speak) :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Με βάση την πρόγνωση του καιρού, προβλέπεται πολύ κρύο και βροχή για τη Δευτέρα, ενώ από Δευτέρα μεσημέρι θ' αρχίσει το χιονόνερο και προς το βράδυ ίσως το στρώσει.

Μάλλον η Κυριακή θα είναι ιδανική, αφού θα ανέβει λίγο η θερμοκρασία (13° το μεσημέρι).

Αν έρθουν κι άλλοι ψήνομαι, αλλά οι δυο μας δε λέει, εκτός κι αν με τραβάς με σκοινί ή κάνουμε μόνο ομαλές κατηφόρες.  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Γιατί δεν έρχεστε να παίξουμε στου Τρίτση που έχει και εύκρατο κλίμα;  :Razz: 

Άντε μήπως πιάσω κι εγώ το ποδήλατο μετά από καιρό...

----------


## ipo

Θα ήθελα να έρθω, αν ο καιρός είναι καλός, αλλά δεν έχω πώς να μεταφέρω το ποδήλατο εκεί.

Ακόμα περιμένω να φτιάξουν τον Ηλεκτρικό, για να πάω καμία βόλτα στο Φάληρο με φίλους από εκεί. Ελπίζω μέχρι το Μάιο να είναι έτοιμη η σήραγγα της Ομόνοιας.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Καλή επιτυχία Κωστή  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Το έχω χάσει το θέμα με τον Ηλεκτρικό. Δεν μπορείς να φτάσεις Αττική και μετά 2 στάσεις με το Μετρό για Αγ. Αντώνη;

Πράγματι, good luck vamvakoola!  :Smile:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> μετά 2 στάσεις με το Μετρό για Αγ. Αντώνη;


 Ναι αμέ αν είναι Τετάρτη Κυριακή απόγευμα έχεις ανάδρομο Ερμή είσαι το 2ο ποδήλατο και το έτος είναι δύσεκτο  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ναι αμέ αν είναι Τετάρτη Κυριακή απόγευμα έχει ανάδρομο Ερμή είσαι το 2ο ποδήλατο και το έτος είναι δύσεκτο


Μα για Κυριακή 12+ (??) λέμε υποθέτω...  :What..?: 

Εκτός κι αν μπορεί ο ardi και το κανονίσουμε αλλού και διαφορετικά...

----------


## Νikosanagn

Μέχρι τι ώρα είναι την Κυριακή το μετρό?

----------


## Mouse Potato

12 το βράδυ... Δεν θα πάμε και Μαραθώνα ρε συ...  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Πωπω παιδιά πήγα πριν 2 -3 βδομάδες Μαραθώνα ( μιας και το πες ) με τον αξάδερφο με το MTB και μου ψηλοβγήκε η γλωσσα, αλλα τα περάσαμε χάρμα... 

Πήγαμε πάντως οργανωμένοι  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Μακαρόνια με σάλτσα βλέπω. Απορώ πώς επιστρέψατε μετά φαγωμένοι.  :Razz: 

Δεν περίμενα ότι θα κουβαλούσε ένας ποδηλάτης μέχρι κατσαρόλες για μαγείρεμα, για διαδρομές στα περίχωρα της πόλης.

Έχω πάει άπειρες φορές στη λίμνη για καφέ, αλλά με αυτοκίνητο.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Έλα μωρε δεν φάγαμε πολύ, ένα πακετάκι.  :Razz: 

Η αλήθεια είναι πάντως οτι μέχρι να τα φτιάξουμε κλπ πέρασε μισή ώρα + μέχρι να τα φάμε κανα τριλεπτο +  :Razz:   ε, και να κάτσουμε λίγο πέρασε η ώρα, το θέμα δεν ήταν ο γυρισμός, ο πηγεμός πήγαμε μέσω Πεντέλης (ανεβήκαμε εως την κορυφή), μετά όσο να νε ήταν πιο χαλαρά.

100 χλμ έκανα περίπου μέχρι να επιστρέψω Άλιμο και τα μισά ήταν ανηφόρα...(το λέω και κουράζομαι) :Blink: 

Άλλα ήταν  :Rocker:

----------


## ipo

Πολλά τα 100 km... Τι διαδρομή ακολουθήσατε για να πάτε; Κατεχάκη, Μαραθώνος, Κηφισίας;

----------


## ardi21

Παρα πολλα τα 100 χλμ για mtb...Και απ'οτι βλεπω δεν φοραγες και αμιγως ποδηλατικα ρουχα. Ωραιος.

ΥΓ. Την σελα σαν να την εχεις λιγο ψηλα...
ΥΓ1. Για Κυριακη παιδια, κλασικα δεν μπορω να υποσχεθω (λογω Σαββατου). Αν κανονισετε κανενα Αλσος Συγγρου μεσημερακι (κατα τις 2 συναντηση πχ, νυχτωνει και αργα πλεον) πιθανοτατα θα μπορεσω. Τωρα για τα υπολοιπα (Πεντελες, Βασιλικα κτλ) αν και θελω καποια στογμη να παω σιγουρα θελουν πρωινο εγερτηριο..

----------


## cranky

> 100 χλμ έκανα περίπου μέχρι να επιστρέψω Άλιμο και τα μισά ήταν ανηφόρα...(το λέω και κουράζομαι)


 :fool:   :fool: 


*Spoiler:*




			Εσύ, ποιός απ' τους δύο είσαι, Νίκο ;  :What..?:

----------


## ipo

Όχι ο ξάδερφος που μαγειρεύει, ο άλλος.  :Razz: 


Πάντως ο ξάδερφος πρέπει να είναι περίπτωση ποδηλάτη, άλα Βαμβακούλα. Έχει σχάρες με τσάντες στο ποδήλατο, κατσαρόλες και πετρογκάζ. Δε θα μου φανεί παράξενο αν μας πει ο Νίκος ότι ο ξάδερφός του ανέβηκε πέρσι στο Θιβέτ με το ποδήλατο.  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Λοιπόν ξεκινήσαμε καταρχήν απο νέο ψυχικό ( αλλά μετά γύρισα μέχρι Άλιμο ), βγήκαμε στην λεωφόρο Πεντέλης ανεβήκαμε μέχρι πάνω πάνω και κατεβήκαμε και βγήκαμε κατευθείαν στην μαραθώνος, ε, και απο εκεί ντάξει ξέρετε, στον γυρισμό απο Κηφισίας.

Για την ακρίβεια πρέπει να ήταν 94 + κάτι.


Αλλά δεν σας κρύβω οτι έκανα αρκετούτσικες στασεις 2 λεπτες, τρίλεπτες μέχρι να φτάσουμε, στον γυρισμό καμία, ήταν πιο εύκολα.

Επίσης στην κατηφόρα της Πεντέλης έπιασα το ανώτατο που έχω πιάσει 65 χλμ .
 και συγκεκριμένα εδώ!

----------


## Νikosanagn

H σέλα σύμφωνα με όσα έχω διαβάσει είναι εκει που πρέπει αλλα ίσως την κατεβάσω λίγο για να με βολεύει καλύτερα.

----------


## ardi21

> H σέλα σύμφωνα με όσα έχω διαβάσει είναι εκει που πρέπει αλλα ίσως την κατεβάσω λίγο για να με βολεύει καλύτερα.


Βασικα δεν εννοω το υψος του παλουκοσελου (νομιζω οτι αυτο καταλαβες) αλλα το αν ειναι στην ευθεια η μυτη της. Δεν το διατυπωσα σωστα. 

Εσυ την εχεις να "κοιταει" ψηλα ενω, συνηθως, γι' αντρες πρεπει να ειναι στην ευθεια η λιιιγο κατεβασμενη.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Όχι ο ξάδερφος που μαγειρεύει, ο άλλος. 
> 
> 
> Πάντως ο ξάδερφος πρέπει να είναι περίπτωση ποδηλάτη, άλα Βαμβακούλα. Έχει σχάρες με τσάντες στο ποδήλατο, κατσαρόλες και πετρογκάζ. Δε θα μου φανεί παράξενο αν μας πει ο Νίκος ότι ο ξάδερφός του ανέβηκε πέρσι στο Θιβέτ με το ποδήλατο.


Cranky o άλλος είμαι με το μπλε ( ipe Που το ξερες βρε? δεν με έχει ικανό μια μακαρονάδα να κάνω?) βέβαια απο τότε έχω ομορφύνει λίγάκι ( έχω κουρευτεί!) :Razz: 

Μπα μην το λές σχεδόν μαζί ξεκινήσαμε, αλλά αν μπορούσε θα πήγαινε κάθε μέρα, καλά ας μην μιλήσω το τι έχει απο γκατζετάκια,  πάω σπίτι του και βγάζω ανάμεσα απο καναπέδες σουγιάδες κλπ  :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

Κι εγώ μέχρι 65km/h με το mountain είχα πιάσει πριν πολλά χρόνια.

Η λεωφόρος Πεντέλης, δε σε βγάζει στο Μαραθώνα. Φεύγει από τα Βριλήσσια, σε βγάζει σε μία ψηλή κορυφή της Πεντέλης, κατεβαίνεις και περνάς από τον Άγιο Πέτρο και συνεχίζεις την κατηφόρα μέχρι να φτάσεις στη Λεωφόρο Μαραθώνος στο ύψος της Νέας Μάκρης. Κατόπιν πρέπει να πάρεις τη Μαραθώνος και να ανέβεις πάλι στην Πεντέλη περνώντας το χωριό του Μαραθώνα και το Γραμματικό.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> για αντρες πρεπει να ειναι σττην ευθεια η λιιγο κατεβασμενη. Δεν το διατυπωσα σωστα.


Ντάξει τότε καλά την έχω  :Razz: 

Πέρα απο την πλάκα τώρα αυτή την σέλα την φτύνω να μην την ματιάσω στο προηγούμενο χρέπι ποδήλατο μου είχα σέλα όλη με gel και δεν με βόλευε έβαλα και απο πάνω και άλλο κάλυμα πάλι τίποτα, αυτή μου έχει κάτσει μια χαρά και όσο για αυτό που λες είναι ακριβώς εκει που το θέλω το έχω μελετήσει είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που κοιτάω, και το πρώτο πράγμα που μου ξενίζει όταν κάνω με άλλο ποδήλατο.

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 26 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Φεύγει από τα Βριλήσσια, σε βγάζει σε μία ψηλή κορυφή της Πεντέλης, κατεβαίνεις και περνάς από τον Άγιο Πέτρο και συνεχίζεις την κατηφόρα μέχρι να φτάσεις στη Λεωφόρο Μαραθώνος στο ύψος της Νέας Μάκρης. Κατόπιν πρέπει να πάρεις τη Μαραθώνος και να ανέβεις πάλι στην Πεντέλη περνώντας το χωριό του Μαραθώνα και το Γραμματικό.


Αυτό ακριβώς έκανα, δεν θυμάμαι πως και που έφυγα απο την Πεντέλης αλλα εκεί κατέληξα, τι κατηφόρα θεε μου?  :Worthy:

----------


## ipo

Ανεβήκατε δηλαδή* δύο φορές* την Πεντέλη μέχρι να φτάσετε στη λίμνη του Μαραθώνα;!

----------


## ardi21

> Πέρα απο την πλάκα τώρα αυτή την σέλα την φτύνω να μην την ματιάσω στο προηγούμενο χρέπι ποδήλατο μου είχα σέλα όλη με gel και δεν με βόλευε έβαλα και απο πάνω και άλλο κάλυμα πάλι τίποτα, αυτή μου έχει κάτσει μια χαρά και όσο για αυτό που λες είναι ακριβώς εκει που το θέλω το έχω μελετήσει είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που κοιτάω, και το πρώτο πράγμα που μου ξενίζει όταν κάνω με άλλο ποδήλατο.


Οκ παω πασο :Smile:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> μέχρι κατσαρόλες για μαγείρεμα


 Αυτό δεν ήταν τίποτα, το χειρότερο ήταν οι φρέσκιες ντομάτες  :Shocked:  και το ξύλο κοπής, όρεξη να έχει ο άνθρωπος.  :Laughing: 

Ευτυχώς τα νερά τα κουβαλάγαμε μόνο κανα 10ρι χιλιόμετρα...

----------


## ipo

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, στη φωτογραφία που δείχνεις στην κατηφόρα, πηγαίνετε προς Νέα Μάκρη (πριν φτάσετε στη Λίμνη Μαραθώνα) και στο βάθος φαίνεται ο κόλπος του Σχοινιά με το ακρωτήριο.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Ανεβήκατε δηλαδή δύο φορές την Πεντέλη μέχρι να φτάσετε στη λίμνη του Μαραθώνα;!


 Τι ακριβώς εννοείς?
Ανεβήκαμε μέχρι την πρώτη πλατία που έχει και ένα περίπτερο και μετά ανεβήκαμε ακόμα πιο πάνω εδώ.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Εδώ....

Θες να σου δείξω και το πρώτο σημείο που λέω?

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ipo κοίτα στο google maps εκει που είναι η φωτογραφία είναι η λεωφόρος Διονυσίου που καταλήγει στην Νέα Μάκρη.

----------


## ipo

> Λοιπόν ξεκινήσαμε καταρχήν απο νέο ψυχικό ( αλλά μετά γύρισα μέχρι Άλιμο ), βγήκαμε στην λεωφόρο Πεντέλης ανεβήκαμε μέχρι πάνω πάνω και κατεβήκαμε και βγήκαμε κατευθείαν στην μαραθώνος, ε, και απο εκεί ντάξει ξέρετε, στον γυρισμό απο Κηφισίας.


Ανεβήκατε λοιπόν στην Πεντέλη από τη λεωφόρο Πεντέλης, κατεβήκατε την Πεντέλη, φτάσατε στη Νέα Μάκρη, συνεχίσατε στη λεωφόρο Μαραθώνος, φτάσατε στο χωριό του Μαραθώνα, αρχίσατε πάλι την ανάβαση (κι εκεί Πεντέλη είναι), φτάσατε στη Λίμνη Μαραθώνα, φάγατε.

Μετά ανεβήκατε πάλι μέχρι το Διόνυσο και πήρατε τη Θησεώς (συνέχεια της Κηφισίας) και κατόπιν την Κηφισίας.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Ανεβήκατε λοιπόν στην Πεντέλη από τη λεωφόρο Πεντέλης, κατεβήκατε την Πεντέλη, φτάσατε στη Νέα Μάκρη, συνεχίσατε στη λεωφόρο Μαραθώνος, φτάσατε στο χωριό του Μαραθώνα, αρχίσατε πάλι την ανάβαση (κι εκεί Πεντέλη είναι) φτάσατε στη Λίμνη Μαραθώνα, φάγατε.
> 
> Μετά ανεβήκατε πάλι μέχρι το Διόνυσο και πήρατε τη Θησεώς (συνέχεια της Κηφισίας) και κατόπιν την Κηφισίας.


Εξαγκλι.

Απλά αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα είναι τι εννούσες με το 


> Ανεβήκατε δηλαδή δύο φορές την Πεντέλη μέχρι να φτάσετε στη λίμνη του Μαραθώνα;!


Α, μάλλον αυτό εννοείς 


> αρχίσατε* πάλι* την ανάβαση (κι εκεί Πεντέλη είναι) φτάσατε στη Λίμνη Μαραθώνα, φάγατε.

----------


## ipo

:Shocked:  :Shocked: 

Απίστευτο... Πώς το κάνατε αυτό το πράμα;!

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ορίστε και μια φωτογραφία της δεύτερης ανάβασης

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ipo, είναι τα χρόνια γυμναστικής η εμπειρία η ψυχολογία η θέληση, και να σαι και λίγο γαμάτος :Razz: 

Ιδέες του ξαδέρφου μου για να μην πάμε απο την εναλλακτική που απότι θυμάμαι ήταν η Μεσογείων, συμφώνησα κι εγώ, αλλα καλυτερα ρε συ δεν το μετάνοιωσα , μέσα απο τα αμάξια είναι λίγο επικύνδηνο ενώ εδώ δεν έχει πολλά, ελάχιστα.

Η αλήθεια πάντως είναι οτι για εμένα ήταν λίγο too much με το ΜΤΒ αλλα όταν δεν βιάζεσαι, έχει χρόνο για στασούλες λίγο νεράκι κλπ είναι μια χαρα.

Επίσης είχαμε και κίνητρο την μακαρονάδα  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Και μόνο η πρώτη μεγάλη ανάβαση στην κορυφή της Πεντέλης, μου φαίνεται πάρα πολύ δύσκολη. Πολλά χιλιόμετρα συνεχόμενης ανηφόρας μεγάλης κλίσης. Βλέπω πολλές φορές ποδηλάτες να κάνουν το αντίθετο, που είναι ακόμα πιο δύσκολο, ξεκινώντας από Νέα Μάκρη. Φοβεροί.


Από τη Μεσογείων θα ήταν πολύ πιο ξεκούραστα, αλλά εντελώς άχαρα, μέσα στα αυτοκίνητα. Αλλά εσείς ανεβήκατε ολόκληρο βουνό για να ...παρακάμψετε τη λεωφόρο.  :Shocked:  Γι' αυτό σε ρωτούσα, διότι δεν μπορούσα να το πιστέψω.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ανπεκταμπλ.

Πάντως γενικά είχε ποδήλατα... (κουρσάκια εννοείτε ποιος πάει με MTB  :Cool: )

----------


## ipo

Το λοιπόν! Θα πάρεις το Βαμβακούλα και θα πάτε μαζί λίμνη Μαραθώνα. Μόλις φτάσετε, πάρτε τηλέφωνο κι έρχομαι με το αμάξι.  :Razz: 

Πρέπει να ανοίξω νέο νήμα γιατί εδώ μαζευτήκατε οι πρωταθλητές. "Ποδήλατο κάνεις; (ερασιτέχνες ποδηλάτες μόνο!)"

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Από τη Μεσογείων θα ήταν πολύ πιο ξεκούραστα, αλλά εντελώς άχαρα, μέσα στα αυτοκίνητα. Αλλά εσείς ανεβήκατε ολόκληρο βουνό για να ...παρακάμψετε τη λεωφόρο. Γι' αυτό σε ρωτούσα, διότι δεν μπορούσα να το πιστέψω.


Σιγά το λοφάκι  :Razz: 

Πάντως την διαδρομή την περιέγραψες ακριβώς πιο πάνω.




> οι πρωταθλητές.


E, τώρα υπερβάλεις  :Razz: 



> Θα πάρεις το Βαμβακούλα και θα πάτε μαζί λίμνη Μαραθώνα.


 Nαι εγώ ο βαμβάκουλας, και απο πίσω το κομβόι " μια δήλωση μια δήλωση κύριε βαμβάκουλα!" 


Απαπα υσηχία δεν θα βρούμε...  :Laughing: 


Υ.Γ. Για να μπορει ο -νεοποδηλάτης-ιδια ηλικία με εσένα - ξάδερφος- θα μπορείς κι εσύ, try it!!!

*Spoiler:*




			Ολοκληρος moderator είσαι κιόλας!!!
		



Y.Γ. Καλά για εμένα δεν το συζητώ καν... :Cool: 
 :Razz:

----------


## wi fi thief

εχω κι εγω βιντεο απο το δικο μου free day (every day)
	












οι αλλοι εχουνε μεινει πισω εμενα φαινεται σε ολο το κλιπ μονο λιγο η ακρη του κρανους μου  :Razz: 

PLEASE *DO* TRY THIS AT HOME (computer) *ΝΟT* OUTSIDE  :Cool:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Να το ανέβει θέλω εγώ! :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

επειδη διαβαζω σελιδες μηνυματα και μερικα ειναι εκτος τοπου/χρονου :Evil: 

1)Οποτε παω βολτα με καποιο ποδηλατη δε σκαω μυτη με spd, το σουπερ ντουπερ ποδηλατο, ειδικα ρουχα και γενικα εξοπλισμο προπονησης.Π.χ freeday εσκασα με casual ντυσιμο και μαλιστα ντυμενος σα κρεμμυδι
2)Εχω καλεσει αρκετες φορες ατομα απο φορουμ για βολτες σε παρκα ακομα και για advanced διαδρομες που ως συνηθως....ψυχη! Απο την αλλη οταν καλω συναθλητες γινεται της #$$%ανας απο κοσμο (αυτο δε το εχω καταλαβει, ψειρες εχω?).
3)Αν διαβασετε σκοπος του τοπικ ειναι να περναμε καλα, καμια βολτα και γενικα να προωθηθει το ποδηλατο. Δεν εχω σκοπο να κανω το tour de France με ατομο που εχει να κανει ποδηλατο..χρονια. Αντιθετα σκοπος ειναι να γνωρισουμε καμια διαδρομη, να δωσουμε καμια συμβουλη να πεταλαρουμε αντι να πινουμε φραπογαλα

υ.γ: Απο συνηθειο εγραψα για βολτα Αυριο κυριακη. *Ακυρο*. :Whistle:

----------


## Giorgos18

Σημερα στην Σταδιου ειδα ενα ποδηλατο, του χαν ξαφρισει και τις 2 ροδες..μερα μεσημερι.

----------


## ipo

Ξεκινάω για Άλσος Συγγρού σε λίγο. Όποιος ψήνεται, ας δηλώσει συμμετοχή, αλλιώς ας σωπάσει για πάντα.  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Καλά μιλάμε το έχεις οργώσει αυτό το άλσος ρε συ...  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Εν τω μεταξύ όλο λέω ότι θα πάρω τον ποδηλατόδρομο που φτάνει στο Διόνυσο και όλο το αφήνω. Μάλλον το σαββατοκύριακο τώρα.

Αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς για ποδηλατόδρομο Κηφισιάς (ξεκινάει σχετικά κοντά στο σταθμό του ηλεκτρικού) - Νέας Ερυθραίας - Εκάλης, ας δηλώσει συμμετοχή. Μάλλον θα έχει πολύ καλό καιρό το σαββατοκύριακο (15° C και ήλιο).

Το εύρος θερμοκρασιών που κάνω ποδήλατο ευχάριστα είναι από 10° έως 25° C, οπότε τώρα είναι η καλύτερη εποχή. Το καλοκαίρι, είτε πρέπει να κάνεις πριν τις 8 το πρωί, είτε μετά τις 8 το απόγευμα, αλλά και πάλι λιώνεις.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

τι φοράτε όταν κάνετε ποδήλατο; Υπάρχει κάτι μακρύ, σαν φόρμα, το οποίο να μην είναι κολλητό και να είναι και ελαφρώς αδιάβροχο (δηλαδή να σηκώνει το ψιλόβροχο).

----------


## ipo

Αποφεύγω να κάνω με βροχή. Αν αρχίσει η ψιχάλα, παίρνω το δρόμο της επιστροφής.

Δεν έχω ποδηλατικά ρούχα. Μία απλή φόρμα (ή σορτσάκι το καλοκαίρι) και από πάνω κοντομάνικο και φούτερ. Αν έχει κρύο, φοράω δύο κοντομάνικα τα οποία σώζουν (στρώματα ακίνητου ζεστού αέρα = καλή μόνωση).

Όσο είσαι στεγνός και κινείσαι, δεν κινδυνεύεις να κρυώσεις. Αν χρειαστεί να κάνεις στάση, φροντίζεις να είναι κάτω από δύο λεπτά, εκτός αν έχεις κανένα μπουφάν να βάλεις.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

χρησιμοποιώ το ποδήλατο για να πηγαίνω στη δουλειά και θα ήθελα να αποφύγω το τζιν που φοράω τώρα. Σκεφτόμουν φόρμα απλά θυμάμαι μια φορά που έβρεξε και έγινα παπί από κάτω μια που πάνω είχα αδιάβροχο μπουφάν. 

Έχω δει κάτι αδιάβροχα παντελόνια (παντελόνια από λεπτό πλαστικό) που τα φοράς πάνω από φόρμα αλλά είναι εντελώς άκομψα. Οπότε θα ήθελα κάτι πιο κομψό, ημι-αδιάβροχο,  σε στυλ φόρμας.

----------


## ipo

Τα άκομψα παντελόνια που λες, λέγονται νιτσεράδες (μαζί με το αντίστοιχο σακάκι). Είναι φτηνά και μπορείς να τα βρεις σε χοντρό πλαστικό, έως πάχος λίγο πιο χοντρό από σακούλα super-market. Ειδικά τα τελευταία είναι πολύ ελαφριά και πιάνουν ελάχιστο χώρο, οπότε μπορείς να τα έχεις πάντοτε μαζί σου και να τα φοράς όταν πιάνει βροχή. Πολλοί μοτοσυκλετιστές έχουν μία νιτσεράδα στο χώρο αποσκευών/βαλίτσα της μηχανής.

Τώρα αν θέλεις να είσαι κομψός ποδηλάτης στη βροχή, ίσως σου πει καμία ιδέα ο Βαμβακούλας.  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-minima-waterproof-trousers/

εχω το ποιο παλιο μοντελο (σε γκρι αλλα με πιο πολλες τσεπες)

Δεν ιδρωνεις ειναι αδιαβροχα και παραλληλα ισοθερμικο!

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

όμορφο δείχνει. Ευχαριστώ! Άντε να το βρω τώρα για να το δοκιμάσω  :Smile:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Θα έρθετε άυριο Βάρκιζα με το freeday?

----------


## ipo

Να έρθουμε είναι εύκολο. Μία κατηφόρα είναι 30-40 χιλιόμετρα. Το ζήτημα είναι να επιστρέψεις μετά...

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ιpo? Γύρισες παλικαράκι μου απο την βολτίτσα σου? :Flower: 

 :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Ναι, δεν είχα πάρει κατσαρόλες μαζί, οπότε έπρεπε να επιστρέψω σπίτι για να φάω.  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Xαχαχαχαχα  :Razz:  εγώ πάντως αύριο ένα κολατσίο θα το φέρω, θα είμαι στο περίπτερο στο Θησείο απο τις 9μισή η ώρα, θα φοράω μπλε μπουφαν, θα έχω άσπρο-γρικόκκινο-ποδήλατο focus και γαρίφαλο στο αυτί, αν με δεις έλα να πεις ένα γειά.

Βy the way χθες είχα έκανα μια υπέρ του δεόντος ευχάριστη βόλτα με τα ατίθασα πετάλια, ξεκινήσαμε κατα τις 9 απο το Θυσείο και τα περάσαμε τζαμάουα είμαστε περίπου 20-30 άτομα, κάτι σαν freeday 100 φορές μικρότερο.


*Spoiler:*




			Γαρίφαλο δεν θα φοράω :Evil:

----------


## ipo

Θα πάει κάνεις την Κυριακή στον ποδηλατικό γύρο των οινοποιείων στο Κορωπί;

----------


## lewton

> όμορφο δείχνει. Ευχαριστώ! Άντε να το βρω τώρα για να το δοκιμάσω


Μην είσαι τσιφούτης ρε, κάνε μια παραγγελία.  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Κι αν δε σου κάνει, εδώ είναι ο lewton, να του τη χαρίσεις.  :Razz: 

Επίσης μπορείς να τη διαθέσεις στο νήμα "Χαρίζονται παλιά περιφερειακά και ποδηλατικές φόρμες".

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

:Laughing:  ναι, και τώρα που είναι και κοντά θα του έρθει κουτί  :Laughing: 
γουρούνι στο σακί δε λέει να πάρω, αν και από ότι βλέπω μπορώ να μετρηθώ και να μου πουν τι μέγεθος μου κάνει. Αν δεν βρω κάτι αξιόλογο στο κοντινό εμπορικό κέντρο μάλλον σε αυτή θα καταλήξω.

----------


## ipo

Ε, είσαι τσιφούτης!  :Razz:

----------


## lewton

> Ε, είσαι τσιφούτης!


Όταν τα λέω εγώ.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

και εγώ σας αγαπώ  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

Πήρα ποδηλατάκι πόλης!!!  :Yahooooo:   :dance: 

Mετά από 10 χρόνια και!! Νιώθω απέραντη χαρά!!!

----------


## lewton

Εγώ θέλω να πάρω ένα μεταχειρισμένο για να πηγαίνω στη σχολή στο Βερολίνο, και δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει να πάρω κάτι τελείως απλό και φτηνό (πόλης) με ρίσκο να το διαλύσω ή κάτι πιο ανθεκτικό (VTT) με ρίσκο να μου το κλέψουν από τη σχολή. Ποτέ δεν έχει κλαπεί ποδήλατο αλλά με ανησυχεί το ότι εκεί που έχει μπάρες για να το ασφαλίσεις είναι κάπως απόμερα.

Αν πάρω VTT θα μπορώ να βγω και καμια βόλτα στα περίχωρα της πρωτεύουσας.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Πήρα ποδηλατάκι πόλης!!!  
> 
> Mετά από 10 χρόνια και!! Νιώθω απέραντη χαρά!!!


Με γεια! Δεν θα μας πεις ποιο; Μας το κρατάς για έκπληξη;  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Πήρα ποδηλατάκι πόλης!!!
> 
> Mετά από 10 χρόνια και!! Νιώθω απέραντη χαρά!!!


Φορμίτσα όμως αδιάβροχη έχεις; Δεν έχεις! Τσιφούτης κι εσύ λοιπόν.  :Razz: 




*Spoiler:*




			Με γεια! Θέλουμε φωτογραφία.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Εγώ θέλω να πάρω ένα μεταχειρισμένο για να πηγαίνω στη σχολή στο Βερολίνο, και δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει να πάρω κάτι τελείως απλό και φτηνό (πόλης) με ρίσκο να το διαλύσω ή κάτι πιο ανθεκτικό (VTT) με ρίσκο να μου το κλέψουν από τη σχολή. Ποτέ δεν έχει κλαπεί ποδήλατο αλλά με ανησυχεί το ότι εκεί που έχει μπάρες για να το ασφαλίσεις είναι κάπως απόμερα.
> 
> Αν πάρω VTT θα μπορώ να βγω και καμια βόλτα στα περίχωρα της πρωτεύουσας.


μπορείς να πάρεις κάτι πολύ απλό για αρχή και να προσέχεις παράλληλα για ανακοινώσεις φοιτητών που φεύγουν και πουλάνε τα πράγματά τους. Έτσι μπορείς να βρεις καλές προσφορές. Απλά δεν είναι κάθε μέρα.

υγ: Είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν κλέβουν; Εδώ μου έχουν πει να είμαι αρκετά προσεκτικός

----------


## kostantis

> Πήρα ποδηλατάκι πόλης!!!  
> 
> Mετά από 10 χρόνια και!! Νιώθω απέραντη χαρά!!!


This post is worthless without pics :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

Περίμενα πως και πως να με ρωτήσετε!  :Biggrin: 






> Φορμίτσα όμως αδιάβροχη έχεις; Δεν έχεις! Τσιφούτης κι εσύ λοιπόν.


Kάτσε βρε και εσύ.. Ούτε τρόμπα δεν έχω..  :ROFL: 
Θα αρχίσω να εξοπλίζομαι σιγά σιγά!  :Wink:

----------


## lewton

> μπορείς να πάρεις κάτι πολύ απλό για αρχή και να προσέχεις παράλληλα για ανακοινώσεις φοιτητών που φεύγουν και πουλάνε τα πράγματά τους. Έτσι μπορείς να βρεις καλές προσφορές. Απλά δεν είναι κάθε μέρα.
> 
> υγ: Είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν κλέβουν; Εδώ μου έχουν πει να είμαι αρκετά προσεκτικός


Βασικά για αυτό λέω να πάρω κάτι φθηνιάρικο (συμφοιτητές μου πήραν με 20-40 ευρώ). Επίσης με το φτηνιάρικο θα καίω πιο πολύ λίπος για να κάνω τα 7 χιλιόμετρα που απέχει το σπίτι μου.

----------


## senkradvii

> Βασικά για αυτό λέω να πάρω κάτι φθηνιάρικο (συμφοιτητές μου πήραν με 20-40 ευρώ). Επίσης με το φτηνιάρικο θα καίω πιο πολύ λίπος για να κάνω τα 7 χιλιόμετρα που απέχει το σπίτι μου.


14km την μέρα πρόσεξε μη μείνεις μισός in no time!  :onetooth:

----------


## ipo

Πολύ όμορφο το ποδήλατό σου senkradvii! Με γεια! Μία αδιάβροχη φορμίτσα σου λείπει τώρα.  :Laughing: 





> Εγώ θέλω να πάρω ένα μεταχειρισμένο για να πηγαίνω στη σχολή στο Βερολίνο, και δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει να πάρω κάτι τελείως απλό και φτηνό (πόλης) με ρίσκο να το διαλύσω ή κάτι πιο ανθεκτικό (VTT) με ρίσκο να μου το κλέψουν από τη σχολή. Ποτέ δεν έχει κλαπεί ποδήλατο αλλά με ανησυχεί το ότι εκεί που έχει μπάρες για να το ασφαλίσεις είναι κάπως απόμερα.


Σε πολλές μεγάλες ευρωπαϊκές πόλεις υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τις κλοπές ποδηλάτων. Γι' αυτό ο κόσμος αγοράζει παλαιά ποδήλατα για να κάνει τη δουλειά του, κλειδώνοντάς τα. Ο κλέφτης δε θα ασχοληθεί με ένα κλειδωμένο ποδήλατο που ξέρει ότι δε θα μπορέσει να πουλήσει πάνω από 50€, ενώ αν είναι ποδήλατο των 300€ θα το σταμπάρει και θα στο πάρει ακόμη και μέρα.

Για παράδειγμα το Άμστερνταμ είναι γεμάτο ποδήλατα 30 ετών. Τα επισκευάζει ο κόσμος και τα χρησιμοποιεί καθημερινά ως μεταφορικό μέσο. Δεν είναι ότι δεν έχουν χρήματα, αλλά ότι έχουν χάσει 2-3 ποδήλατα μέχρι που έμαθαν ότι πρέπει να πάρουν παλιό και φτηνό, προκειμένου να ξέρουν ότι θα το βρουν στη θέση του μετά από μερικές ώρες που θα το έχουν αφήσει κάπου κλειδωμένο.

----------


## senkradvii

> Πολύ όμορφο το ποδήλατό σου senkradvii! Με γεια! Μία αδιάβροχη φορμίτσα σου λείπει τώρα.


Σε ευχαριστώ! Θα περιμένω τον zoup να μου πει πως του φάνηκε αυτή που πήρε αυτός πρώτα..  :Laughing:

----------


## lewton

> Σε πολλές μεγάλες ευρωπαϊκές πόλεις υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τις κλοπές ποδηλάτων. Γι' αυτό ο κόσμος αγοράζει παλαιά ποδήλατα για να κάνει τη δουλειά του, κλειδώνοντάς τα. Ο κλέφτης δε θα ασχοληθεί με ένα κλειδωμένο ποδήλατο που ξέρει ότι δε θα μπορέσει να πουλήσει πάνω από 50€, ενώ αν είναι ποδήλατο των 300€ θα το σταμπάρει και θα στο πάρει ακόμη και μέρα.
> 
> Για παράδειγμα το Άμστερνταμ είναι γεμάτο ποδήλατα 30 ετών. Τα επισκευάζει ο κόσμος και τα χρησιμοποιεί καθημερινά ως μεταφορικό μέσο. Δεν είναι ότι δεν έχουν χρήματα, αλλά ότι έχουν χάσει 2-3 ποδήλατα μέχρι που έμαθαν ότι πρέπει να πάρουν παλιό και φτηνό, προκειμένου να ξέρουν ότι θα το βρουν στη θέση του μετά από μερικές ώρες που θα το έχουν αφήσει κάπου κλειδωμένο.


Αυτό ακριβώς.
Μάλλον θα πάω να βρω κανένα τέτοιο σε κάποια αγορά μεταχειρισμένων και παράλληλα μπορώ να κοιτάω για κάτι καλύτερο για εξορμήσεις στη φύση.

----------


## senkradvii

wise decision!  :One thumb up:

----------


## ipo

Σωστός και ο lewton. Μία φορμίτσα θέλει κι αυτός και είναι τζιτζί!

 :ROFL:

----------


## senkradvii

Ρε μπας και είσαι αντιπρόσωπος καμιάς τέτοιας εταιρίας με φορμίτσες?  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Το λες αυτό μάλλον επειδή ζηλεύεις που δεν έχεις αδιάβροχη ποδηλατική φόρμα.  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

Θα πάρω και θα σου δείξω εγώ!  :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:

----------


## lewton

> Σωστός και ο lewton. Μία φορμίτσα θέλει κι αυτός και είναι τζιτζί!


Έτσι και σκάσω μύτη με αυτή τη φόρμα στο αμφιθέατρο έχει να πέσει πολύ δούλεμα στα ινδικά.  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

18°C και ήλιο σήμερα, οπότε δεν μπορούσα να αφήσω τη μέρα να πάει χαμένη. Μου είχε πει παλιότερα μία φίλη ότι το Ολυμπιακό Στάδιο έχει ωραίες διαδρομές για ποδήλατο, οπότε πήρα παρέα και πήγα.

Είναι πράγματι πολύ όμορφα, μαζεύει κόσμο που περπατάει, κάνει ποδήλατο, line skating, τρέχει, φέρνει τα τηλεκατευθυνόμενά του και πάει τα παιδιά του βόλτα. Μπορείς να κάνεις κάμποση ώρα βόλτα εκεί μέσα, χωρίς να κουραστείς, αφού είναι σχεδόν οριζόντιος ο χώρος. Πήγα μέσω Πεύκης, ενώ επέστρεψα μέσα από το κέντρο του Αμαρουσίου. Θα ξαναεπισκεφθώ σίγουρα τις εγκαταστάσεις του σταδίου για ποδήλατο.


Την επόμενη εβδομάδα κανονίζω για ποδηλατόδρομο Κηφισιάς - Νέα Ευρυθραίας - Εκάλης. Ψηθείτε!  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> *Έκθεση. Θέμα : Τι κάνατε τηντο  Κυριακή Σάββατο που μας πέρασε?  Όνομα: ipo  Τάξη Στ΄1
> *
> 18°C και ήλιο σήμερα, οπότε δεν μπορούσα να αφήσω τη μέρα να πάει χαμένη. Μου είχε πει παλιότερα μία φίλη ότι το Ολυμπιακό Στάδιο έχει ωραίες διαδρομές για ποδήλατο, οπότε πήρα παρέα και πήγα.
> 
> Είναι πράγματι πολύ όμορφα, μαζεύει κόσμο που περπατάει, κάνει ποδήλατο, line skating, τρέχει, φέρνει τα τηλεκατευθυνόμενά του και πάει τα παιδιά του βόλτα. Μπορείς να κάνεις κάμποση ώρα βόλτα εκεί μέσα, χωρίς να κουραστείς, αφού είναι σχεδόν οριζόντιος ο χώρος. Πήγα μέσω Πεύκης, ενώ επέστρεψα μέσα από το κέντρο του Αμαρουσίου. Θα ξαναεπισκεφθώ σίγουρα τις εγκαταστάσεις του σταδίου για ποδήλατο.
> _Μετά πήγα σπίτι, με περίμενε η μαμά μου με ζεστό φαγητό, ήταν μια αξέχαστη Κυριακή. ένα αξέχαστο Σάββατο
> _
> Μικρή σε έκταση, ξεκινάς πολύ απότομα και ο πρόλογός σου είναι σχεδόν ανύπαρκτος, προσπάθησε περισσότερο την επόμενη φορά.


 Δεν κρατήθηκα!
 :Laughing:  :Laughing:   :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Έκθεση. Θέμα : Τι κάνατε την Κυριακή που μας πέρασε? Όνομα: ipo Τάξη Στ΄1
> 
> Δεν κρατήθηκα!


 :ROFL: 

Σάββατο είναι σήμερα!  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ντάξει το φτιαξα  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

χαχαχαχ  :Razz: 

*Spoiler:*





Πήγαινε να κάνεις τα μαθήματά σου τώρα!

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> 18°C και ήλιο σήμερα, οπότε δεν μπορούσα να αφήσω τη μέρα να πάει χαμένη. Μου είχε πει παλιότερα μία φίλη ότι το Ολυμπιακό Στάδιο έχει ωραίες διαδρομές για ποδήλατο, οπότε πήρα παρέα και πήγα.
> 
> Είναι πράγματι πολύ όμορφα, μαζεύει κόσμο που περπατάει, κάνει ποδήλατο, line skating, τρέχει, φέρνει τα τηλεκατευθυνόμενά του και πάει τα παιδιά του βόλτα. Μπορείς να κάνεις κάμποση ώρα βόλτα εκεί μέσα, χωρίς να κουραστείς, αφού είναι σχεδόν οριζόντιος ο χώρος. Πήγα μέσω Πεύκης, ενώ επέστρεψα μέσα από το κέντρο του Αμαρουσίου. Θα ξαναεπισκεφθώ σίγουρα τις εγκαταστάσεις του σταδίου για ποδήλατο.
> 
> 
> Την επόμενη εβδομάδα κανονίζω για ποδηλατόδρομο Κηφισιάς - Νέα Ευρυθραίας - Εκάλης. Ψηθείτε!


φορμούλα σενιάτη έβαλες;  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> φορμούλα σενιάτη έβαλες;


 :Laughing: 

Δεν έχω ποδηλατική φόρμα λέμε.  :Razz:  Με απλή φόρμα βγαίνω.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ipe είρθες freeday?

----------


## ipo

Μπροστά-μπροστά με αδιάβροχη ποδηλατική φορμίτσα ήμουν. Δε με είδες;




*Spoiler:*




 :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Είρθες όντως ρε?

Που να σε δω γιατί σε ξέρω?  :Razz: 

Στην αρχή είμουν μπροστά μετά στο γυρισμό είμουν πίσω και κυνήγαγα το Freeday απο την αρχή της Πψσειδώνος μέχρι και την Καλαμακίου που έστριψα, έμεινα απο λάστιχο και κάθε 200μ το φούσκωνα, ξεπατώθηκα μιλάμε.

----------


## ardi21

Παιρνε και καμια σαμπρελα μαζι σου ρε...

----------


## Νikosanagn

Μόλις αυτό έγραψα και στο facebook το ξανακάνω copy για να μην το ξαναγράψω  :Razz:  

Eννοείτε οτι είχα μαζί μου σαμπρέλα, αλλα εφόσον δεν πήρα χαμπάρι στην στάση οτι είχε τρυπήσει δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να σταματήσω μές στις ερημιές και δίπλα μου να περνάνε σφαίρα τα αμάξια να αλλάξω το λάστιχο, και μόνο το φούσκωμα με την τρομπίτσα που έχω έπαιρνε 5 λεπτά οπου μέσα σε αυτα τα πέντε λεπτά θα είχαν γίνει λούηδες...

Γενικά από όλες τις μεριές ήταν ανέφικτο.

----------


## ipo

Κοιτούσα σήμερα διαδρομές στο Bike Route Toaster. Για όσους δεν το ξέρουν, χρησιμοποιεί τους χάρτες του Google και σου δίνει στοιχεία διαδρομής, όπως χιλιόμετρα, υψόμετρο, συνολικά μέτρα ανάβασης και κατάβασης, εκτιμώμενο χρόνο, βρίσκει διαδρομή ανάλογα με τις μονοδρομήσεις.

Διαπιστώνω λοιπόν ότι από τις 3 δημοφιλείς δρόμους που ανεβαίνουν την Πεντέλη, από Μαραθώνα είναι η πιο εύκολη διαδρομή (400m μέγιστο υψόμετρο), μετά ακολουθεί του Διονύσου (500m) και τέλος εκείνος που περνάει από το Παλαιά Πεντέλη (700m) και συναντάει τον προηγούμενο στον Άγιο Πέτρο. Ο Νίκος ανέβηκε τον πρώτο και τον τρίτο δρόμο.  :Shocked: 

Σκέφτομαι λοιπόν, τώρα που ο καιρός είναι καλός, ν' αρχίσω τις πρώτες εξορμήσεις από την λιγότερο δύσκολη διαδρομή που καταλήγει στη Λίμνη Μαραθώνα. Ο μόνος ενδοιασμός μου είναι η επιστροφή που έχει 200 μέτρα ανάβασης μέσα σε 5km, αμέσως μετά το φράγμα.

Κοίταξα και το δρόμο που ανεβαίνει στον Υμηττό. Βλέπω δύο αδιέξοδα κει πάνου  :Razz: . Ένα καταλήγει στα 900m και ένα στα 1000m. Nm96027, μέχρι πού φτάνεις στις αναβάσεις σου στον Υμηττό;


Δεν έχω όμως εμπειρία σε μεγάλες διαδρομές. Νομίζω ότι όσοι κάνουν μεγάλες αποστάσεις παίρνουν μαζί σαμπρέλα, τρόμπα. Τι άλλο χρειάζεται;

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Διαπιστώνω λοιπόν ότι από τις 3 δημοφιλείς δρόμους που ανεβαίνουν την Πεντέλη, από Μαραθώνα είναι η πιο εύκολη (400m μέγιστο υψόμετρο), μετά ακολουθεί του Διονύσου (500m) και τέλος εκείνος που περνάει από το Παλαιά Πεντέλη (700m). Ο Νίκος ανέβηκε τον πρώτο και τον τρίτο δρόμο.


  :Cool: 

Θα το ξανακάνω το Σάββατο αν δεν πάω Kρυονέρι  :Razz: 




> Ο μόνος ενδοιασμός μου είναι η επιστροφή που έχει 200 μέτρα ανάβασης μέσα σε 5km, αμέσως μετά το φράγμα.


Μην σε ανυσηχεί ο δρόμος είναι σαν καρδιογράφημα του utorrent πάνω κάτω πάνω κάτω - ανηφόρα κατηφόρα, και όχι συνέχεια ανηφόρα.

Υ.Γ. Ο αλήτης ο ξάδερφος πήγε πάλι το Σάββατο χωρίς κατσαρόλες όμως, εγώ δεν μπορούσα  :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

ipo τι διαφορα εχεις απο το να σχεδιασεις διαδρομη με google maps?

Σημερα ειχα παει μια χαλαρη προς παραλια αλλα βαρεθηκα... αν δεν εχει και κανα χωμα :Whistle: 

Αυτες τις μερες μου 'ρχεται και μια καμερουλα που πηρα οποτε θα δοκιμασω να γινω Nolan :Laughing: 

Στις μεγαλες διαδρομες χρειαζονται τρομπα/πολυεργαλειο/σαμπρελα(ες)/επαρκες φαγητο-νερο, ενα βασικο φαρμακειο και καταλληλα ρουχαλακια..

----------


## ipo

> ipo τι διαφορα εχεις απο το να σχεδιασεις διαδρομη με google maps?
> 
> Σημερα ειχα παει μια χαλαρη προς παραλια αλλα βαρεθηκα... αν δεν εχει και κανα χωμα


Σου δίνει συνολικά υψομετρικά στατιστικά σε μορφή γραφήματος. Ίσως είναι το πιο σημαντικό στοιχείο για την ποδηλασία σε άσφαλτο, διότι δείχνει πόσο δύσκολη ή εύκολη είναι η διαδρομή. Το κάνει αυτό το Google maps;

----------


## ardi21

> Σου δίνει συνολικά υψομετρικά στατιστικά σε μορφή γραφήματος. Ίσως είναι το πιο σημαντικό στοιχείο για την ποδηλασία σε άσφαλτο, διότι δείχνει πόσο δύσκολη ή εύκολη είναι η διαδρομή. Το κάνει αυτό το Google maps;


Yeap. Δεξι κλικ στην διαδρομη και εμφανιση προφιλ ανυψωσης. :Wink:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Σου δίνει συνολικά υψομετρικά στατιστικά σε μορφή γραφήματος. Ίσως είναι το πιο σημαντικό στοιχείο για την ποδηλασία σε άσφαλτο, διότι δείχνει πόσο δύσκολη ή εύκολη είναι η διαδρομή. Το κάνει αυτό το Google maps;


E? Για απάντα τώρα αν σου βαστάει!

Πάντως ένα πράγμα που με νευρίασε είναι οτι στην διαδρομή του μαραθώνα δεν κατάφερα να καταγράψω με το cardiotrainer του κινητού μου(μ@λ@κιζόταν) τα στοιχεία της διαδρομής θα ήταν πολύ ωραία, και θα είχαμε συννενοηθεί με τον Ιpo κατευθείαν για το, απο που πήγα  :Razz: 

Ιpo μαζί είχαμε ανταλλάξει πμ για κράνη από το wiggle? (Δεν μπορώ να δω γιατι τα έχω σβήσει όλα καταλάθος)

----------


## ipo

> Μην σε ανυσηχεί ο δρόμος είναι σαν καρδιογράφημα του utorrent πάνω κάτω πάνω κάτω - ανηφόρα κατηφόρα, και όχι συνέχεια ανηφόρα.


Τα πρώτα 5 km είναι σχεδόν συνεχόμενη ανηφόρα. Το έχω κάνει πολλές φορές με αυτοκίνητο και το ξέρω καλά. Οριζόντιος άξονας km κατακόρυφος σε μέτρα για το υψόμετρο.




Πάω να δω το προφίλ ανύψωσης που λέτε.

Νίκο, μπορείς να σώσεις τη διαδρομή στο Google Earth ή στο Bike Route Toaster.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Κάτσε τώρα μιλάμε για την διαδρομη απο το φράγμα προς τα πίσω Άγιος Στέφανος Εκάλη κηφισιά κτλπ...

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 25 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Το ξέρω αλλα με το cradiotrainer θα είχαμε και τα στατιστικα που έκανα, μέγιστη ταχύτητα μέγιστο υψόμετρο μέση ταχύτητα στιγμιαία, συνολική ώρα, και σε γράφημα.

----------


## ipo

> Κάτσε τώρα μιλάμε για την διαδρομη απο το φράγμα προς τα πίσω Άγιος Στέφανος Εκάλη κηφισιά κτλπ...


Ναι, συγκεκριμένα για την επιστροφή από το φράγμα, μέχρι το μέγιστο ύψος στον Άγιο Στέφανο, που είναι το πιο δύσκολο κομμάτι. Το να πας στο φράγμα είναι σαφώς πιο εύκολο.

Με βλέπω να πηγαίνω στο φράγμα με το ποδήλατο, να πίνω τον καφέ μου (ή να τρώω τη βάφλα μου) και μετά να μην έχω πώς να γυρίσω πίσω.  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ναί, τότε παίζει αυτό που λες πιο μετά πάντως γίνεται έτσι που σου λέω...

Δεν ξέρω γιατί πάντως για εμένα αυτή  ανηφόρα αν και με μια μακαρονάδα στην κοιλιά δεν μου φάνηκε πολύ δύσκολη, αυτή που φάνηκε πραγματικά δύσκολη ήταν απο το τέλος της Μαραθώνος το δεύτερο κομμάτι της Πεντέλης  όπου είχε προηγηθεί και το πρώτο.

πφφφφ :Medic:

----------


## ipo

> Yeap. Δεξι κλικ στην διαδρομη και εμφανιση προφιλ ανυψωσης.


Δε βρίσκω την επιλογή που λες στο Google Maps.  Μήπως εννοείς Google Earth;

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 52 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> αυτή που φάνηκε πραγματικά δύσκολη ήταν απο το τέλος της Μαραθώνος το δεύτερο κομμάτι της Πεντέλης  όπου είχε προηγηθεί και το πρώτο.


Ναι, γιατί εκεί από 20-30m (σχεδόν στο επίπεδο της θάλασσας είσαι) ανεβαίνεις στα 400m. Πάντως πιο δύσκολο πρέπει να ήταν το αρχικό ανέβασμα από το Ψυχικό (180m μέχρι τα 700m της Πεντέλης).

----------


## ardi21

> Δε βρίσκω την επιλογή που λες στο Google Maps.  Μήπως εννοείς Google Earth;


Ναι sorry, Earth εννουσα.

----------


## ipo

> Ναι sorry, Earth εννουσα.


Ναι, στο Google Earth γίνεται, αλλά είναι πιο δύσκολο να δημιουργήσεις road path. Το Google Maps έχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι σχεδιάζει απευθείας διαδρομές πάνω στους δρόμους κάνοντας κλικ κοντά στο δρόμο.

Στο Earth, είτε πρέπει να σχεδιάσεις μόνος σου, στροφή-στροφή, τη διαδρομή, είτε να βάλεις placemarks και να ζητήσεις οδηγίες από το ένα μέρος στο άλλο. Βολεύει σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, αλλά ο τρόπος του Google Maps είναι πιο γρήγορος.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 52 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Στις μεγαλες διαδρομες χρειαζονται τρομπα/πολυεργαλειο/σαμπρελα(ες)/επαρκες φαγητο-νερο, ενα βασικο φαρμακειο και καταλληλα ρουχαλακια..


Ευχαριστώ. Από αυτά, μόνο παγούρι και σαμπρέλα έχω. Έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι για τρόμπα, πολυεργαλείο, φαρμακείο;

----------


## ardi21

> Ευχαριστώ. Από αυτά, μόνο παγούρι και σαμπρέλα έχω. Έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι για τρόμπα, πολυεργαλείο, φαρμακείο;


Tρομπα καλο ειναι να εχεις μια διπλης ενεργειας (φουσκωνει και στις δυο διαδρομες) για να μην σου βγαινει η πιστη και να επιλεγει αυτοματα την βαλβιδα. Πχ http://www.cyclist.gr/product.php?codenum=BNT09403786. Ειναι λιγο ακριβη αλλα ειναι εξαιρετικη. Αυτη εχω.

Πολυεργαλειο βρισκεις σε praktiker με 6-7 ευρω και εχει τα ολα τα βασικα allen κτλ. Αν θες ποδηλατικο που να εχει και κοφτες αλυσιδας κτλ παρε ενα τετοιο http://www.cyclist.gr/product.php?codenum=TPK5202. Εγω απο το πρακτικερ εχω παντως!

Οσο για φαρμακειο να εχεις μαζι σου 2-3 γαζες, ιωδιο και μαντηλακια. Επαρκουν για τις πρωτες βοηθειες.

ΥΓ. Δεν κανω διαφημιση στο cyclist, ενδεικτικα ειναι ολα αυτα. Απλα το εχω προχειρο στα bookmarks

----------


## ipo

Τι βάρος έχει η τρόμπα; Θα προτιμούσα να είναι πιο ελαφριά κι ας μου παίρνει 5 λεπτά να φουσκώσω το λάστιχο. Έτσι κι αλλιώς σπάνια θα χρησιμοποιείται.

Νομίζω ότι για την αλλαγή του λάστιχου χρειάζομαι μόνο δύο κλειδιά 14mm (το δεύτερο για να κρατάω κόντρα στο απέναντι παξιμάδι του άξονα). Ίσως δε χρειάζομαι πολυεργαλείο. Τι λες;

----------


## ardi21

Την τρομπα δεν την εχω μετρησει και δεν λεει βαρος η εταιρεια αλλα δεν μου φαινεται βαρια.

Για (ευκολη) αλλαγη ελαστικου/σαμπρελας βασικα χρειαζεσαι μονο λεβιεδακια -> http://www.cyclist.gr/product.php?codenum=PED07TIRELEV. Αυτα υποθετω εννοεις

Το πολυεργαλειο ειναι για να βιδωσεις καμια βιδα και γενικα μικρορυθμισεις/επισκευες αν εχεις προβλημα. Καλο ειναι να εχεις ενα του praktiker. Το κοστος και το βαρος δεν ειναι μεγαλα και ποτε δεν ξερεις...

----------


## ipo

Έχω να αλλάξω λάστιχο σε ποδήλατο πολλά χρόνια, αλλά απ' όσο θυμάμαι δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα με την αφαίρεση του ξεφούσκωτου λάστιχου από τη ζάντα. Το πιο δύσκολο είναι η ευθυγράμμιση, επειδή το περιθώριο στο πίσω πιρούνι είναι μισό εκατοστό από το προφίλ του λάστιχου (είχα πάρει όσο πιο χοντρά λάστιχα χωρούσαν στο ποδήλατο). 

Οι δικές μου ρόδες δεν έχουν μηχανισμό ταχείας απελευθέρωσης. Ο άξονάς τους σφίγγει πάνω στο σκελετό του ποδηλάτου με δύο παξιμάδια για την κάθε ρόδα. Χρειάζομαι δύο τέτοια κλειδιά για να απλευθερώσω τον τροχό. Με πένσα χαλάει το παξιμάδι, το ίδιο και με "σκύλα". Το γαλλικό κλειδί είναι πολύ βαρύ για να κουβαλάω δύο μαζί μου, όπως επίσης και τα "καρυδάκια". Οπότε αναγκαστικά χρειάζομαι απλό κλειδί, όσο πιο ελαφρύ γίνεται.

Αν αρχίσω να σκέφτομαι ότι θα χρειαστεί να ρυθμίσω φρένα (χρειάζονται και allen και 8mm κλειδί), τιμόνι (allen) ή αλυσίδα και να έχω μαζί μου ανταλλακτικά, τότε πάει πολύ. Πρέπει να κουβαλάω ολόκληρη τσάντα με εργαλεία και ανταλλακτικά.  :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

> Έχω να αλλάξω λάστιχο σε ποδήλατο πολλά χρόνια, αλλά απ' όσο θυμάμαι δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα με την αφαίρεση του ξεφούσκωτου λάστιχου από τη ζάντα. Το πιο δύσκολο είναι η ευθυγράμμιση, επειδή το περιθώριο από το πίσω πιρούνι είναι λιγότερο από μισό εκατοστό από το προφίλ του λάστιχου (είχα πάρει όσο πιο χοντρά λάστιχα χωρούσαν στο ποδήλατο). 
> 
> Οι δικές μου ρόδες δεν έχουν μηχανισμό ταχείας απελευθέρωσης. Ο άξονάς τους σφίγγει πάνω στο σκελετό του ποδηλάτου με δύο παξιμάδια για την κάθε ρόδα. Χρειάζομαι δύο τέτοια κλειδιά για να απλευθερώσω τον τροχό.


Α οκ τοτε τα χρειαζεσαι

----------


## ipo

Εσύ έχεις τροχό με fast realease;

----------


## ardi21

Nαι, με quick release.

----------


## ipo

Ανεβάζω τη διαδρομή που θα κάνουμε από το σταθμό του Ηλεκτρικού της Κηφισιάς μέχρι το Διόνυσο. Το 80-90% της διαδρομής είναι από ποδηλατόδρομο και το υπόλοιπο από δρόμους χαμηλής κυκλοφορίας. 13km με την επιστροφή.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Απο αυτά που είπε ο ardi παραπάνω μόνο τα ποδηλατικά ρούχα δεν έχω ακόμα, και το φαρμακείο.

Ιpo με ποιόν και πότε θα πας την βόλτα?

Επίσης πως το ανοίγουμε ωρε αυτό το αρχείο?

----------


## ipo

Είναι ένα αρχείο *.kmz (ανοίγει με το Google Earth), το οποίο έχω πακετάρει σε αρχείο συμπίεσης (δεν ανεβαίνει αλλιώς στο forum) *.7z.

Τα 7z αποσυμπιέζονται είτε με τη δωρεάν μητρική εφαρμογή, είτε με WinZip, WinRar.

Το επόμενο σαββατοκύριακο το απόγευμα μάλλον θα την κάνουμε. Όποιος θέλει, έρχεται.

----------


## senkradvii

Αν ήμουν και εγώ Αθήνα θα σας συναντούσα.. Θα αρκεστώ στο Πήλιο και την θάλασσα!  :Whistle:

----------


## ipo

Οι παραθαλάσσιες διαδρομές είναι ωραίες, αρκεί να μην έχει αέρα και γίνεις αλμυρός.  :Razz: 

Υπάρχει μία ωραία παραθαλάσσια διαδρομή που ξεκινάει από Νέα Μάκρη και φτάνει Μαραθώνα.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Οι παραθαλάσσιες διαδρομές είναι ωραίες, αρκεί να μην έχει αέρα και γίνεις αλμυρός. 
> 
> Υπάρχει μία ωραία παραθαλάσσια διαδρομή που ξεκινάει από Νέα Μάκρη και φτάνει Μαραθώνα.



*Spoiler:*





 :Razz:  :Laughing:

----------


## vamvakoolas

επειδη μου το εχουν ζητησει σε αλλο φορουμ, τι εχει το τσαντακι μου μεσα? (και εχω επιβιωσει απο διαδρομη στην εθνικη μεχρι νυχτερινη στη Πεντελη χειμωνα)

-σετ αλλεν (τα εχει στα jumbo 1-2 ευρα, απο τοτε που το εγραψα εγινε ..must,εχω λυσει και δεσει σχεδον ενα ποδηλατο με αυτο)
-σαμπρελα
-εξωλκεις ή μανταλακια ή λεβιεδακια εχω αυτα (http://www.worldofbike.gr/gr/Details.asp?ProductID=722) δηλαδη 2 ευρα αλλα ο Λουκας bikes στα Μελισσια μου εδωσε να δοκιμασω κατi αλλα (δε ξερω μαρκα) και ...τα σπανε στην ιδια τιμη (απλως ειναι πιο ισια)
-μαντηλακι αρωματικο (για τραυματα/καθαριοτητα)
-χαρτονομισμα (ειτε 5 ειτε 10 ευρα, εμενα με εχει σωσει 2-3 φορες)
Συνολικο βαρος ουτε 500gr!
Προαιρετικα εχουμε και ενα τετοιο http://www.cyclist.gr/product.php?codenum=TAC10T3280 αν σκοπευουμε να κανουμε το γυρο πελοποννησου :Razz:  ή εχουμε ανασφαλειες για την αλυσιδα μας :One thumb up: 
τοτε ολο το σετ εχει 20 ευρα με ενα χαρτονομισμα των 5 ευρα και αν υποθεσουμε οτι το τσαντακι κοστιζει 10 :Worthy: 

-τρομπα (αλλα στο πλαισιο ή στη τσεπη οχι στο τσαντακι). Το best seller ειναι αυτη που εγραψε ο ardi21 αλλα υπαρχουν απειρες αναλογα με τα χρηματα. Απλως μην αγορασουμε κατι τρομπες 5 ευρα τελειως πλαστικουρα.

----------


## senkradvii

Το τσαντάκι το έχεις πάνω σου ή κάπου στο ποδήλατο, π.χ κάτω από την σέλα?

----------


## Νikosanagn

> *Spoiler:*


Φοράει και spd βλέπω καλά?  :Razz:  :Laughing:

----------


## jdtech

Το όρος Αιγάλεω και το Ποικίλο έχει πολύ διαδρομή πάνω. Πέρα από τις αντιπυρικές υπάρχουν και αρκετά μονοπάτια. Έχει κανέις κάποιο χάρτη σχετικό , που να φαίνοται και τα μονοπάτια, γιατί με google earth δε πολυβγάζω άκρη

----------


## ardi21

> Το τσαντάκι το έχεις πάνω σου ή κάπου στο ποδήλατο, π.χ κάτω από την σέλα?


Στην σελα ειναι το πιο βολικο.

Τωρα που ειπατε για spd. Τα δοκιμασα για πρωτη φορα σημερα και τελικα ειναι αλλη φαση... Βεβαια στα μονοπατια θελει να τους παρεις τον αερα για να μην φοβασαι..

ΥΓ. Καλα το τσαντακι του vamvakoola ειναι ΤΙΓΚΑ μιλαμε :Respekt:  Εγω τα χωνω ολα στο τσαντο-υδροδοχειο

----------


## ardi21

*jdtech* παρε 2 kmz με σχεδιασμενα τα παντα απο Αιγαλεω και Ποικιλο (εισοδοι, διαδρομες, μονοπατια)

New folder.rar

Για να μην το παιζω και μαγκας με την δουλεια των αλλων, τα παιδια απο εδω τα εφτιαξαν ολα
http://www.cyclist-friends.gr/showthread.php?t=6574

Υπαρχουν διαδρομες/μονοπατια και για Παρνηθα-Πεντελη-Υμμητο. Αν καποιος τα θελει και βαριεται να ψαξει ας πει να τα ανεβασω.

----------


## ipo

Καλά κάνεις και δίνεις τα credits στο δημιουργό του αρχείου. Αν έχεις κάτι για Πεντέλη, με ενδιαφέρει μιας και θα αρχίσω σιγά-σιγά να την επισκέπτομαι.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Καλά κάνεις και δίνεις τα credits στο δημιουργό του αρχείου. Αν έχεις κάτι για Πεντέλη, με ενδιαφέρει μιας και θα αρχίσω σιγά-σιγά να την επισκέπτομαι.


Mε ρέγουλα, δεν είναι για όλους τέτοιες διαδρομές  :Cool: 

 :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

> Καλά κάνεις και δίνεις τα credits στο δημιουργό του αρχείου. Αν έχεις κάτι για Πεντέλη, με ενδιαφέρει μιας και θα αρχίσω σιγά-σιγά να την επισκέπτομαι.


Γυρος Πεντελης.
Πεντελη.rar

Απ'οτι εχω ακουσει ομως ειναι μεγαλο ζορι. Ισως το δυσκολοτερο βουνο στην Αττικη... Θα πει και ο vamvakoolas που εχει παει

----------


## ipo

Το πολύ-πολύ κατεβαίνω πάλι από άσφαλτο. Έτσι κι αλλιώς δε θα ήθελα να μπω στη διαδικασία των καταβάσεων από έντονα επικλινείς κακοτράχαλους δρόμους. Καλύτερη γυμναστική κάνεις όταν ανεβοκατεβαίνεις βουνά και λόφους μόνος σου.

Έχω μερικούς φίλους που κάνουν downhill, αλλά δε γυμνάζονται ιδιαίτερα, ενώ τρώνε τον περισσότερο χρόνο στην προετοιμασία και στο αμάξι. Είναι πιο επικίνδυνο, χρειάζεσαι ειδικό προστατευτικό εξοπλισμό για όλα τα μέρη του σώματος και full face κράνος, ακριβό ποδήλατο με αναρτήσεις μπροστά-πίσω και τελικά ανεβαίνεις τα βουνά με αμάξι. Ξοδεύεις το χρόνο σου ...ξοδεύοντας, αντί να ποδηλατείς.

Ενώ με ένα απλό ποδήλατο και στοιχειώδη εξοπλισμό, μπορείς να κάνεις πολλά χιλιόμετρα σε άσφαλτο και χώμα, να ευχαριστηθείς διαδρομές και να γυμναστείς καλύτερα για περισσότερο χρόνο (αεροβική άσκηση). Ειδικά με παρέα, δεν καταλαβαίνεις την κούραση και περνάς φοβερά.


Ευχαριστώ για kmz Άρδη!

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ipo μαζί δεν είχαμε ανταλλάξει πμ για κράνη?

----------


## ardi21

Βασικα εννοουσα οτι ειναι το δυσκολοτερο απο αποψη ανηφορας :Razz: 

Για καταβαση νομιζω ειναι ο Υμμητος

Περιμενε και τον Κωστη για σιγουρα γιατι εγω δεν εχω παει

----------


## ipo

Νίκο, είχα μιλήσει με αρκετούς για το κράνος, τότε που έκανα έρευνα αγοράς, μεταξύ άλλων και με εσένα. Τελικά πήρα ένα Casco Ventec.

Κοιτάω στο Google Earth τη διαδρομή και φαίνεται πολύ επικλινής. Έχει ελάχιστο 200m, μέγιστο 930m και αρκετά πάνω-κάτω στο ενδιάμεσο. Είναι νωρίς ακόμα για να το επιχειρήσω.

Αυτό που μου κίνησε το ενδιαφέρον είναι το κομμάτι που πάει από Διόνυσο προς Νέα Μάκρη, μέσω Ραπεντώσας. Γλιτώνεις την άσφαλτο με τα αυτοκίνητα, αλλά τρως για 1,5km 120 μέτρα ανάβασης (8% κλίση για 1,5 km το σκέφτεσαι, αν είσαι ήδη κουρασμένος). Επίσης, στην ίδια περιοχή, φαίνεται πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η μικρή λίμνη στη Ραπεντώσα.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Βασικα εννοουσα οτι ειναι το δυσκολοτερο απο αποψη ανηφορας
> 
> Για καταβαση νομιζω ειναι ο Υμμητος
> 
> Περιμενε και τον Κωστη για σιγουρα γιατι εγω δεν εχω παει


Νόμιζα ότι αναφερόσουν στη δυσκολία κατάβασης, διότι πριν από λίγο καιρό μας έλεγε ο Βαμβακούλας ότι κατέβαινε την Πεντέλη και τον κοιτούσε κάποιος για να δει πότε θα τσακιστεί.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Πήρα κι εγώ απο το ebay τελικά το giro skyline 30 euro συνολικά http://cgi.ebay.com/Giro-Skyline-Hel...item41578e7717


Πολύ καλό παιδιά, γενικά η εταίρία βγάζει καλά κράνη.

----------


## senkradvii

Σαν νέος και ορεξάτος ποδηλάτης τι είναι το spd?  :Redface:

----------


## kostantis

> Σαν νέος και ορεξάτος ποδηλάτης τι είναι το spd?



Πετάλια που κλειδώνουν.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Κάτι που αν βάλεις στο ποδήλατό σου θα σε κοροιδεύουν  :Razz: 

(Μαπως σε βολεύει?!?!)



Λοιπόν το spd φαντάσου είναι ένα πετάλι το οποίο κλειδώνει στο ειδικό παπούτσι σου το οποίο έχει και αυτό τον κατάλληλο μηχανισμό για να κλειδώνει, όταν ανεβαίνει το πόδι ασκείτε και εκεί δύναμη και κερδίζες σε επιδόσεις.

Εννοείτε οτι ξεκληδώνει και κλειδώνει όταν θες πολύ απλα με μια συγκεκριμένη κίνηση μέχρι να το μάθεις όμως...  :Vava:  :Medic: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Sh...amics_M520.JPG

----------


## senkradvii

Α, ρε κατάλαβα.. Ευχαριστώ! Αν είχα ΜΤΒ και έκανα διαδρομές θα το σκεφτόμουν σοβαρά. Τώρα μέσα στην πόλη μάλλον λέω όχι..  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

το τσαντακι στη σελλα γιατι βολευει, η τρομπα μπορει και στη τσεπη :Razz: 


Μετα απο πολυ ΜΤΒ οι εντυπωσεις μου

Υμμητος

Αγκουρι, αστα να πανε αλλα ο ορισμος του σχολειου! Αν βγαζεις μονοπατια εκει θα βγαλεις τα αλλα αρκετα ευκολα. Δεν εχει τρελο downhill αλλα εχει απειρο βραχο, ριζες και ελαχιστες ευθειες. Γενικα τα πιο πολλα μονοπατια θελουν τεχνικη :Wink:  στα καλα ειναι οτι τα μονοπατια εχει αρκετα πατημενο χωματοδρομο ή χωμα

Πεντελη

Νομιζα οτι ειναι δυσκολη μεχρι που αρχισα (τεχνικα μονοπατια)Υμμητο. Ειναι η χαρα του downhill εχει μεγαλα σε μηκος μονοπατια (βγαζεις χλμ χωρις να το καταλαβεις) σε αρκετα σημεια δεν εχει χωματοδρομο/ασφαλτο αλλα βραχους/πετρες οποτε δοκιμαζεις τις αρθρωσεις σου! Το κακο ειναι οτι δεν εχει πολλες διαδρομες (ιδιως τωρα που ειναι καμμενη βλεπεις με το ματι τι παιζει στο χωρο)


Τατοι/Βασιλικα
Εχει ολων των ειδων τις διαδρομες τα μονοπατια ειναι πατημενα και χωματινα. Γενικα ειναι "παιχνιδιαρικα" και προσφερονται ακομα και για αρχαριους (γι'αυτο καθε σ/κ γινεται της @#$ας)



Υ.Γ:Μιας και εχει τοπικο πρωταθλημα Υμμητο σε λιγες μερες (Κυριακη) και ειμαι συνεχεια εκει, μια συμβουλη: Κρανος (στανταρ) γαντια(στανταρ) και προστασια (επιγονατιδες/αγκονα/και ισως θωρακα προεραιτικα). Το βουνο δεν αστειευεται, το επιβεβαιωνουν τα γονατα μου και το κρανος μου :Razz: )

----------


## IoStefo1

Το αφιερώνω στους ποδηλάτες, πατήστε δεξιά πάνω το volgende.

http://www.ad.nl/ad/nl/2835/planet-w...e-wereld.dhtml

----------


## Νikosanagn

Σαπίλα...

----------


## ipo

> Υ.Γ:Μιας και εχει τοπικο πρωταθλημα Υμμητο σε λιγες μερες (Κυριακη) και ειμαι συνεχεια εκει, μια συμβουλη: Κρανος (στανταρ) γαντια(στανταρ) και προστασια (επιγονατιδες/αγκονα/και ισως θωρακα προεραιτικα). Το βουνο δεν αστειευεται, το επιβεβαιωνουν τα γονατα μου και το κρανος μου)


Ο εξοπλισμός είναι απαραίτητος και για ρυθμό βόλτας ή κυρίως για τον αγώνα;

Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## ardi21

Extra προστασια χρειαζεσαι οταν πηγαινεις σε αγριο τερεν (πολυ πετρα, δυσκολη κλιση κτλ). Ειτε για επισημο αγωνα ειτε για χαβαλε.

Βεβαια το "αγριο τερεν" για τον καθενα ειναι διαφορετικο..

Βιντεακια του Yμμητου υπαρχουν αρκετα στο you tube

----------


## kostantis

Την άλλη Πέμπτη πρωί θα πέσουν οι παράδες οπότε θα πάω καρφί για παραγγελία.
Έφτασε η ώρα επιτέλους :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 

Αυτό που θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω είναι επειδή δεν έχω αθλητικά παπούτσια τα οποια θα μπορώ να τα φοράω στην ποδηλασία,προτείνετε να πάρω απλά αθλητικά ή παπούτσια ειδικά για ποδηλασία της shimano κλπ;
Όλα τα παπούτσια τα ποδηλατικά ασφαλίζουν στα πετάλια ή έχει και χωρίς ασφάλεια;

----------


## Νikosanagn

Σώπα ρε ψηλέ... πήγαινε σε ένα μαγαζί με αθλητικά και πάρε ένα ζευγάρι αθλητικά που να σε βολεύει.

----------


## kostantis

> Σώπα ρε ψηλέ... πήγαινε σε ένα μαγαζί με αθλητικά και πάρε ένα ζευγάρι αθλητικά που να σε βολεύει.



Δεν αξίζει δηλαδή να δώσω για ποδηλατικά παπούτσια;
Μάλιστα θα τσιμπήσω ένα απλό αθλητικό παπουτσάκι. :One thumb up:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ε, αν δεν πρόκειτε για spd νομίζω πως δεν αξίζει τον κόπο.

----------


## kostantis

> Ε, αν δεν πρόκειτε για spd νομίζω πως δεν αξίζει τον κόπο.


Άσε τα spd καλύτερα... :onetooth:

----------


## Νikosanagn

10 χλμ, ξεκουμπωσε ρε!! 8 χλμ ξεκούμπωσε μωρή μ@λ@κια! 5 χλμ δεν ξεκουμπώνειιιιιιιι AKΡΗΗΗ 3 χλμ @#$% και στο τέλος τούμπα!  :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

Πρωτα κοιτα τι πεταλια εχεις. Αν ειναι της πλακας πχ πλαστικα οτι και παπουτσι να βαλεις δεν θα πιανει καλα το ποδι.

----------


## kostantis

Το αυτό! ^ :onetooth:

----------


## ipo

> Πρωτα κοιτα τι πεταλια εχεις. Αν ειναι της πλακας πχ πλαστικα οτι και παπουτσι να βαλεις δεν θα πιανει καλα το ποδι.


Τα δικά μου είναι πλαστικά. Δηλαδή τι καλύτερο έχουν τα μεταλλικά πετάλια; Σημασία έχει πόσο τραχιά είναι η επιφάνειά τους, σε συνδυασμό με τη σόλα του παπουτσιού.


Έχω μερικά θέματα με το ποδήλατο που πριν τα αγνοούσα, αλλά τώρα που άρχισα να κάνω πιο συχνά, πρέπει να τα λύσω.

1) Το μεγάλο μπροστινό γρανάζι (δίσκος; ) γυρνάει έκκεντρα και δυσκολεύομαι να βάλω την αλυσίδα σε αυτό στις κατηφόρες που μου χρειάζεται. Δεν ξέρω αν φταίει το ένα γρανάζι μόνο, όλο το σύστημα που κρατάει τα τρία μπροστινά γρανάζια, η μεσαία τριβή ή κάτι άλλο. Πόσο λέτε να πάει το κόστος επισκευής αν χρειαστεί αλλαγή όλου του μπροστινού συστήματος;

2) Η αλυσίδα μπαίνει δύσκολα στο μικρότερο πίσω γρανάζι. Μάλλον θέλει ρύθμιση το συρματόσκοινο που μετακινεί το ντεραγιέ, ώστε να πηγαίνει πιο έξω και να στέλνει την αλυσίδα στο μικρότερο εξωτερικό πίσω γρανάζι. Αλλά δεν ξέρω από πού να κάνω τη ρύθμιση.

----------


## ardi21

Γατζωνεται καλυτερα η σολα στο πεταλι. Ειδικα αν εχουν και καρφακια. Επισης τα πλαστικα φαγωνονται πιο γρηγορα. Βεβαια χρησιμευουν πιο πολυ στο χωμα που θες καλο κρατημα. Για απλες βολτες πολης οτι και να χεις νομιζω το ιδιο ειναι

1) Δηλαδη ειναι στραβωμενο?
2) Λογικα πρεπει να ρυθμισεις το πισω ντεραγιε (βιδες) για τα ορια που πρεπει να κινειται η αλυσιδα. Στο you tube υπαρχουν παρα πολλα βιντεο για ρυθμισεις ντεραγιε/συρματοσχοινων (και οχι μονο). Θα σε βοηθησουν 100%

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> 2) Η αλυσίδα μπαίνει δύσκολα στο μικρότερο πίσω γρανάζι. Μάλλον θέλει ρύθμιση το συρματόσκοινο που μετακινεί το ντεραγιέ, ώστε να πηγαίνει πιο έξω και να στέλνει την αλυσίδα στο μικρότερο εξωτερικό πίσω γρανάζι. Αλλά δεν ξέρω από πού να κάνω τη ρύθμιση.


παίξε με τις 2 βιδούλες που είναι πάνω στον μηχανισμό των πίσω ταχυτήτων.

----------


## ipo

Ευχαριστώ. Βρήκα κι αυτά:
How To Set Up Your SRAM Rear Derailleur
Setting Up Your Front Derailleur

Μάλλον το πρώτο καλύπτει το ζήτημα με το πίσω γρανάζι.

----------


## kostantis

> If your value is between two offered heights, apply the following rule of thumb: Choose the smaller frame size for sporty driving style. A larger frame results in a more comfortable seating position.





> If the theoretical value lies between two sizes, the following rule of thumb can be applied:
> 
>     * rather the smaller frame size when riding sportsmanlikely
>     * rather the next frame in size when riding tour-orientated


Θεωρητικά εάν πάρω και 20αρη θα είμαι καλά;
Στο bike-discount έχει calculator και μου βγάζει 54 cm δηλαδή μεταξύ 20" που ειναι για 51cm και 22'' που είναι για 56 cm.

----------


## ardi21

Παιδες αλλαξα την τσαντα και πουλαω την παλια.

Ειναι αυτη -> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=43330 σε χρωμα μαυρο-κοκκινο.

Ειναι σε υπεραριστη κατασταση και την δινω 45 ευρω για να φυγει. Το γραφω πρωτα εδω μπας και την θελει καποιος απο εσας.

Προτιμω ατομο απο Αθηνα για να μην μπλεκω με ταχυδρομεια κτλ.

----------


## kostantis

Ωραία είναι.Καλοπούλητη. :Smile:

----------


## vamvakoolas

το πρωτο πραγμα που εγω πεταω σε ενα ποδηλατο ειναι τα πλαστικα πεταλια. Ο λογος? ειναι το ανταλλακτικο του ποδηλατου που δεχεται μεγαλες επιβαρυνσεις σε βαρος (θεωρητικα μπορει να φτασουν το 2πλασιο του βαρους μας!). Επιπλεον το πλαστικο μεταβαλεται απο τις καιρικες συνθηκες (νερο, υγρασια, ζεστη, αποτομες μεταβολες). Τελος μιλαμε για κοστος 7-8 ευρα ενα σετ μεταλλικα πεταλια...

Σπανια εγω γραφω καλο λογο για ποδηλαταδικο! 8/10 ειναι λαμογια και πιασο@#ες. 
Εψαχνα για καποιο ανταλλακτικο και βρηκα μια γερμανικη μαρκα τη http://www.xlc-parts.com/. Στην Ελλαδα την αντιπροσωπευει το καταστημα
http://www.bikestation.gr/index.php
Οι εντυπωσεις μου θετικες για αγορες
-οτι εχουν στο site εχουν και εκει και δε κρυβονται, εχουν φτηνα πραγματα για να κανετε τη δουλεια σας αλλα και πιο advanced
-Οι τιμες πραγματικα ειναι εργοστασιου
-Το μαγαζι ειναι σαν εκθεση ποδηλατων/μουσειο
-ειναι σχεδον διπλα στο σταθμο Αττικη
-νομιζω στελνει και επαρχια
-μπορειτε να κανετε τηλ παραγγελια ή να ρωτησετε διαθεσιμοτητα
-δυστηχως εχει πολλα για ΜΤΒ και λιγα για κουρσα :Sad: 

Το μαγαζι ηταν σε αλλο χωρο απλως αποφασισαν να κανουν μεγαλη επενδυση και να πανε σε τοποθεσια που να βολευει. Αυτα :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

Για κλειδαριά τι προτείνετε? Γιατί έχω μια φτηνιάρικη και για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν την εμπιστεύομαι και πολύ..

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> το πρωτο πραγμα που εγω πεταω σε ενα ποδηλατο ειναι τα πλαστικα πεταλια. Ο λογος? ειναι το ανταλλακτικο του ποδηλατου που δεχεται μεγαλες επιβαρυνσεις σε βαρος (θεωρητικα μπορει να φτασουν το 2πλασιο του βαρους μας!). Επιπλεον το πλαστικο μεταβαλεται απο τις καιρικες συνθηκες (νερο, υγρασια, ζεστη, αποτομες μεταβολες). Τελος μιλαμε για κοστος 7-8 ευρα ενα σετ μεταλλικα πεταλια...


Γιατί; Αν δεν σπάσουν και κυκλοφορείς κυρίως σε δρόμους (κανονικές ανηφόρες - κατηφόρες), θα αντιμετωπίσεις δυσκολία; Θα γλιστράνε; Εννοώ, γιατί να αλλαχτούν πριν βγάλουν πρόβλημα (ακόμα και αν κάνουν 8 ευρώ).

----------


## leros2004

> Για κλειδαριά τι προτείνετε? Γιατί έχω μια φτηνιάρικη και για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν την εμπιστεύομαι και πολύ..


Μέχρι πόσα διαθέτεις ?

----------


## senkradvii

Εμ, δεν ξέρω.. Γιατί ποσά μιλάμε? Value for money ίσως?

----------


## ipo

> Γιατί; Αν δεν σπάσουν και κυκλοφορείς κυρίως σε δρόμους (κανονικές ανηφόρες - κατηφόρες), θα αντιμετωπίσεις δυσκολία; Θα γλιστράνε; Εννοώ, γιατί να αλλαχτούν πριν βγάλουν πρόβλημα (ακόμα και αν κάνουν 8 ευρώ).


Τα δικά μου πετάλια είναι 18-19 ετών (όσο το ποδήλατο), είναι πλαστικά και κρατούν μέχρι στιγμής καλά. Έχουν κοπανήσει πολλές φορές σε μεγάλες πέτρες, αλλά αντέχουν.

Δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι είναι καλύτερα από μεταλλικά, απλώς πιστεύω ότι κάνουν καλά τη δουλειά τους και τα πλαστικά.





> 1) Το μεγάλο μπροστινό γρανάζι (δίσκος; ) γυρνάει έκκεντρα και δυσκολεύομαι να βάλω την αλυσίδα σε αυτό στις κατηφόρες που μου χρειάζεται. Δεν ξέρω αν φταίει το ένα γρανάζι μόνο, όλο το σύστημα που κρατάει τα τρία μπροστινά γρανάζια, η μεσαία τριβή ή κάτι άλλο. Πόσο λέτε να πάει το κόστος επισκευής αν χρειαστεί αλλαγή όλου του μπροστινού συστήματος;


Απ' ό,τι βλέπω σε διαδικτυακά καταστήματα, μάλλον πάω για αλλαγή δισκοβραχίονα. Δε βλέπω σκέτους μπροστινούς δίσκους. Αυτό σημαίνει όμως ότι πρέπει να αλλαχθεί και ο απέναντι βραχίονας. Μπορώ να επιλέξω κάτι οικονομικό σε αυτή την περίπτωση ή είναι σημαντικό να επιλέξω ακριβό προϊόν;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Εμ, δεν ξέρω.. Γιατί ποσά μιλάμε? Value for money ίσως?


εμένα μου είχαν πει ότι η αλυσίδα πρέπει να κάνει περίπου το 10% της τιμής του ποδηλάτου. Η τιμή της βέβαια έχει να κάνει ακόμα με το πόσο ακριβό δείχνει το ποδήλατό σου αλλά και το πόσο πρόθυμα είναι τα κλεφτρόνια της περιοχής σου.

----------


## senkradvii

Αρά μιλάμε για 50€ αλυσίδα?  :Stunned: 
Γιατί είναι και πολύ μουράτο το ποδηλατάκι μου.. :Biggrin:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

ελπίζω να μην αφήνεις 500 ευρώ στον δρόμο το βράδυ. Ακόμα και την μέρα εγώ θα ένιωθα κάπως

----------


## senkradvii

Όχι ρε τρελός είσαι! Για τις μετακινήσεις μου στην πόλη και τις σταθμεύσεις την θέλω την αλυσίδα!

----------


## ipo

Αν πάρω αλυσίδα των 50€ για το δικό μου ποδήλατο, πιο πιθανό είναι να κλέψουν την αλυσίδα και να αφήσουν το ποδήλατο.  :Razz:

----------


## leros2004

> Αρά μιλάμε για 50€ αλυσίδα? 
> Γιατί είναι και πολύ μουράτο το ποδηλατάκι μου..


Αν θέλεις σπαστή για να μην πιάνει χώρο:
http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...74;mid=0;pgc=0

είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή στα ~50€

----------


## kostantis

> Αν πάρω αλυσίδα των 50€ για το δικό μου ποδήλατο, πιο πιθανό είναι να κλέψουν την αλυσίδα και να αφήσουν το ποδήλατο.


Να το κλειδώσεις και όταν επιστρέψεις να λείπει η αλυσίδα και το ποδήλατο να είναι εκεί...
Πω τι είπες τώρα... :onetooth:

----------


## senkradvii

> Αν θέλεις σπαστή για να μην πιάνει χώρο:
> http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...74;mid=0;pgc=0
> 
> είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή στα ~50€


Ευχαριστώ για την πρόταση αλλά δεν παίζει να πάρω 50€ αλυσίδα.. Άλλωστε όπως είπα δεν πρόκειται να μένει εκτεθειμένο για ώρες ή νύχτα. Κάτι πιο οικονομικό μήπως?  :Smile: 

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Y.Γ Στα 50€ της αλυσίδας υπολόγισα και το άπειρο style του ποδηλάτου μαζί με την πραγματική αξία..  :Cool:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Ευχαριστώ για την πρόταση αλλά δεν παίζει να πάρω 50€ αλυσίδα.. Άλλωστε όπως είπα δεν πρόκειται να μένει εκτεθειμένο για ώρες ή νύχτα. Κάτι πιο οικονομικό μήπως? 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Y.Γ Στα 50€ της αλυσίδας υπολόγισα και το άπειρο style του ποδηλάτου μαζί με την πραγματική αξία..


εγώ έχω κάτι τέτοιο για ένα ποδήλατο των ~200 ευρώ (απλά δείχνει λίγο φουτουριστικό).

........Auto merged post: zoup πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Εν ολίγοις οι αλυσίδες κατατάσσονται σε κατηγορίες ανάλογα με την ασφάλεια που προσφέρουν. Πήγαινε σε ένα μαγαζί και δες ποια είναι η πιο ασφαλής στα λεφτά που μπορείς να διαθέσεις με βάση αυτά που σου είπαμε. Από κοντά θα δεις και αν η πιο ασφαλής παραμένει και λογική πρόταση λόγω βάρους γιατί είναι αστείο να δίνεις 200,300 ευρώ παραπάνω από ένα ποδήλατό των 200 ευρώ για να έχεις ένα ποδήλατο 5-6 κιλά πιο ελαφρύ και στο τέλος αυτό το βάρος να το προσθέσεις λόγω αλυσίδας (πχ αλυσίδα τύπου μηχανής  :Razz: ).

----------


## Νikosanagn

> εγώ έχω κάτι τέτοιο για ένα ποδήλατο των ~200 ευρώ (απλά δείχνει λίγο φουτουριστικό).
> 
> ........Auto merged post: zoup πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Εν ολίγοις οι αλυσίδες κατατάσσονται σε κατηγορίες ανάλογα με την ασφάλεια που προσφέρουν. Πήγαινε σε ένα μαγαζί και δες ποια είναι η πιο ασφαλής στα λεφτά που μπορείς να διαθέσεις με βάση αυτά που σου είπαμε. Από κοντά θα δεις και αν η πιο ασφαλής παραμένει και λογική πρόταση λόγω βάρους γιατί είναι αστείο να δίνεις +200,300 ευρώ για να έχεις ένα ποδήλατο 5-6 κιλά πιο ελαφρύ και στο τέλος αυτό το βάρος να το προσθέσεις λόγω αλυσίδας (πχ αλυσίδα τύπου μηχανής ).



Κι εγώ μια τέτοια πιο λεπτή έχω, πολύ καλή-ποιότική εταιρία η abus αλλα γενικα αποφεύγω να το αφήνω μόναχούλη του.

----------


## senkradvii

Θα πάω αύριο από το μαγαζί που το πήρα να δω, να μου κάνει και καμιά καλύτερη τιμή..  :Razz: 

Eυχαριστώ!

----------


## Νikosanagn

Καλοκαίρι, βόλτα στο Πήλειο με το ποδηλατάκι, στάση για τσιπουρομεζεδάκια, άραγμα κανένα 4ωρο μέχρι να σουρουπώσει και κατήφορος προς στο σπίτι που σε περιμένει η γυναικούλα, και μετά ένα καλό.....  βραδυνό(φαγητό). :Cool: 


Τι άλλο θέλει ο άνθρωπος? Ε? senkradvii?

----------


## senkradvii

Επειδή τα είπες ωραία 2 μικρό λαθάκια δεν θα στα διορθώσω για να μην το χαλάσω..  :One thumb up:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Τι? Δεν έχεις γυναίκα και δεν τρως βραδυνο?  :Razz:  :Laughing:

----------


## senkradvii

To ποδηλατάκι μου δύσκολα θα με ανεβάσει στο Πήλιο (είναι πόλης). Αν ανέβεις παρ' όλα αυτά δεν θα πιεις τσιπουράκια και δεν θα φας τσιπουρομεζέδες στο βουνό! Είναι ιεροσυλία!! Αυτά τα κάνεις στην παραλία δίπλα στο κύμα. Στο βουνό για κανα σπεντζοφάι θα πας. Tέλος αν κατέβω δυστυχώς δεν θα με περιμένει η κοπέλα μου γιατί δυστυχώς μένει μακριά μου (για λίγο ακόμα εύχομαι).. 

Παρ'όλα αυτά ήταν μια πολύ ωραία εικόνα..

Άντε για να στην κάνω λίγο πιο σωστή και αληθοφανής.

Καλοκαίρι, βόλτα με το ποδηλατάκι σου με 1-2 φίλους, πηγαίνοντας παραθαλάσσια στον Παγασιτικό, στάση για τσιπουρομεζεδάκια στα Καλά Νερά που είναι και σχετικά κοντά (~18km) και έχει και κανά 2 τσιπουράδικα της προκοπής, αράζεις για κανά 4ωρο μέχρι να σουρουπώσει και επιστροφή σπίτι με τους φίλους σου να αράξετε με μερικές μπύρες στο μπαλκόνι..

----------


## Νikosanagn

Εγώ πάντως έχω δει φοβερά τσιπουράκια εκει πάνου!

Αχ......

Αχ.... καλοκαιράκι.

----------


## senkradvii

Έλα έλα μη κάνεις έτσι έρχεται σιγά σιγά..  :Wink:

----------


## Giorgos18

> Όχι ρε τρελός είσαι! Για τις μετακινήσεις μου στην πόλη και τις σταθμεύσεις την θέλω την αλυσίδα!


Πεταλο παρε.

----------


## senkradvii

> Πεταλο παρε.


Για να μου φέρει τύχη και να μην μου το κλέψουν?  :Razz:  :onetooth:

----------


## lewton

> Κοιτούσα σήμερα διαδρομές στο Bike Route Toaster. Για όσους δεν το ξέρουν, χρησιμοποιεί τους χάρτες του Google και σου δίνει στοιχεία διαδρομής, όπως χιλιόμετρα, υψόμετρο, συνολικά μέτρα ανάβασης και κατάβασης, εκτιμώμενο χρόνο, βρίσκει διαδρομή ανάλογα με τις μονοδρομήσεις.


Τώρα να δείξω τι έχουν στην Ελβετία ή θα είμαι κακός πάλι;  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Τώρα να δείξω τι έχουν στην Ελβετία ή θα είμαι κακός πάλι;


Κακός θα είσαι αλλα δείξε  :Razz:

----------


## lewton

www.schweizmobil.ch/en (γενικό site για "κινητά sports" ( :Razz: ) στην Ελβετία).

Ή πιο συγκεκριμένα, 5 επιλογές:
Hiking
Cycling: http://www.veloland.ch/en/welcome.cfm
Mountain Biking: www.mountainbikeland.ch/en/welcome.cfm
Skating
Canoeing

Πήγαινε στο χάρτη και κάνε κλικ σε οποιαδήποτε διαδρομή για να δεις το πλήρες προφίλ της. Κάνοντας zoom-in εμφανίζονται και local διαδρομές. Στην αρχική εικόνα είναι τα national routes.

 :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## senkradvii

Θέλω να γίνω Ευρωπαίος.. Ή αρχαίος Έλληνας.. Μπορώ?  :Crying:

----------


## lewton

Για παράδειγμα, τα 3 εθνικά mountain bike routes της Ελβετίας είναι τα εξής:

3: Jura Bike (ευκολούτσικο). Ο Jura είναι οροσειρά στα βορειοδυτικά της χώρας. Έχω κάνει 2 από τα 9 κομμάτια του.

2: Panorama Bike (δύσκολο έως πάρα πολύ δύσκολο σε σημεία). Είναι στις Άλπεις και έχω κάνει 1 από τα 14 κομμάτια του.

1: Alpine Bike (παλούκι από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος). Προφανώς στις Άλπεις, λόγω ονόματος. Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει.  :Razz:  

Στα δεξιά της σελίδας υπάρχει το υψομετρικό προφίλ κάθε διαδρομής. Υπάρχει και ανά τμήμα για πρακτικούς λόγους.

........Auto merged post: lewton πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 50 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Επίσης για το απλό cycling σου λέει και για κάθε διαδρομή αν υπάρχει μη ασφαλτοστρωμένο κομμάτι (για να την αποφύγουν οι ξενέρωτοι με τα ποδήλατα που αν πατήσουν χαλίκι πάνε για ζάντα  :Razz:  ).

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ανατρίχιασα απο τις φωτογραφίες και μόνο... τι αίσθηση... αχχχχ

----------


## ipo

Κι εμείς έχουμε πολύ καλή οργάνωση μέσω των ποδηλατικών φόρουμ. Οι πληροφορίες είναι επαρκείς, ενώ αυτό που κάνει τη διαφορά είναι η διάθεση να ξεκινήσεις.

Η Έλληνες έχουν αρχίσει να αποκτούν καλή ποδηλατική κουλτούρα εδώ και 3-4 χρόνια. Το ποδήλατο έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται τρόπος ζωής και μόδα, οπότε ο ένας παρασέρνει τον άλλο. Πολλοί δοκιμάζουν και κάποιοι από αυτούς μένουν στο άθλημα.

----------


## senkradvii

Lewton Θα σε κάνω ignore. Πρόσεχε..

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 29 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Κι εμείς έχουμε πολύ καλή οργάνωση μέσω των ποδηλατικών φόρουμ. Οι πληροφορίες είναι επαρκείς, ενώ αυτό που κάνει τη διαφορά είναι η διάθεση να ξεκινήσεις.
> 
> Η Έλληνες έχουν αρχίσει να αποκτούν καλή ποδηλατική κουλτούρα εδώ και 3-4 χρόνια. Το ποδήλατο έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται τρόπος ζωής και μόδα, οπότε ο ένας παρασέρνει τον άλλο. Πολλοί δοκιμάζουν και κάποιοι από αυτούς μένουν στο άθλημα.


Έχεις υπόψιν σου κανένα φόρουμ για Βόλο μήπως?

----------


## lewton

> Κι εμείς έχουμε πολύ καλή οργάνωση μέσω των ποδηλατικών φόρουμ. Οι πληροφορίες είναι επαρκείς, ενώ αυτό που κάνει τη διαφορά είναι η διάθεση να ξεκινήσεις.
> 
> Η Έλληνες έχουν αρχίσει να αποκτούν καλή ποδηλατική κουλτούρα εδώ και 3-4 χρόνια. Το ποδήλατο έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται τρόπος ζωής και μόδα, οπότε ο ένας παρασέρνει τον άλλο. Πολλοί δοκιμάζουν και κάποιοι από αυτούς μένουν στο άθλημα.


Καλά ντε, δε σε είπα κουσούρη.  :Razz: 
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όταν κάνεις κάτι παρά τις αντίξοες συνθήκες το αγαπάς ακόμα περισσότερο.   :One thumb up:

----------


## kostantis

> Έχεις υπόψιν σου κανένα φόρουμ για Βόλο μήπως?


cyclist-friends.gr
Μπορείς να βρεις και άλλους από την πόλη σου που οργανώνουνε ποδηλατοβόλτες.
Επίσης υπάρχει και γκρουπ στο facebook cyclist friends Volos σε περίπτωση που έχεις λογαριασμό. :Smile:

----------


## senkradvii

Α, ωραία! Θα το τσεκάρω. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## kostantis

Κάτι βρήκα. :One thumb up:

----------


## ipo

> παίξε με τις 2 βιδούλες που είναι πάνω στον μηχανισμό των πίσω ταχυτήτων.


 :One thumb up:   Με 2 στροφές της βίδας "H" έφτιαξε το πρόβλημα.

----------


## nmavro73

Με τη βελτίωση του καιρού άρχισα πάλι να το κυκλοφορώ. Άρχισαν βέβαια και οι διενέξεις με τους πεζούς που περπατάνε στον ποδηλατόδρομο. Και μετά σε κοιτάνε και σαν χαζοί

----------


## senkradvii

Tουλάχιστον έχεις ποδηλατόδρομο..!  :Protest:

----------


## ipo

Διαβάζω online ότι μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί μικρότερη σαμπρέλα σε μεγαλύτερο λάστιχο.

Έχω μία σαμπρέλα που γράφει πάνω 26 x 1.95/2.0/2.125 που μάλλον είναι κατάλληλη για το λάστιχό μου. Μπορεί επίσης να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε ποδήλατο πόλης με τροχό 28";

Το λάστιχό μου είναι 26 x 2.10. Ο πρώτος αριθμός είναι η διάμετρος. Ο δεύτερος είναι το πάχος του στεφανιού ή το πάχος του πέλματος του λάστιχου;

----------


## ardi21

To ποσο πλατυ ειναι το λαστιχο.

Μια χαρα κανει η σπαμπρελα που εχεις. Σε 28αρη δεν μπαινει διοτι δεν χωραει, ειναι μικροτερη.

----------


## ipo

Ο αριθμός αναφέρεται όμως στο πλάτος του λάστιχου στο πέλμα που εφάπτεται με το δρόμο, ή στο στενότερο μέρος που ακουμπάει στη ζάντα; Δηλαδή μας δείχνει συμβατότητα με ζάντα ή την επιφάνεια επαφής με το δρόμο;


Σχετικά με τη συμβατότητα με τροχό 28", διαβάζω ότι θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί μικρότερη σαμπρέλα, αφού διαστέλλεται. Δεν είναι η βέλτιστη επιλογή, αλλά μπορείς να τη χρησιμοποιήσεις.

Αυτό που υποθέτω ότι δε μπορείς να κάνεις, είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις μεγαλύτερη σαμπρέλα σε μικρότερο τροχό, διότι θα διπλώνει.

Ο λόγος που το ψάχνω είναι για να δω πόσες σαμπρέλες θα πρέπει να πάρουμε μαζί μας το Σάββατο. Κάποιος στην παρέα έχει ποδήλατο πόλης με τροχό 28".

----------


## ardi21

Στο πελμα που ακουμπαει στον δρομο. Βεβαια οσο μεγαλωνει αυτο μεγαλωνει ολο το λαστιχο συνολικα οποτε και το κενο που εφαπτεται στην ζαντα. Γι' αυτο οι ζαντες εχουν ορια στο ποσο μεγαλα λαστιχα μπορουν να δεχτουν.

Δεν σε νοιαζει και πολυ που αναφερεται παντως οσον αφορα την συμβατοτητα. Απλα παιρνεις μεχρι εκει που λεει η ζαντα σου. Αρκετες φορες παντως οι φθηνες ζαντες δεν λενε μεχρι τι λαστιχο παιρνουν...

Για να το λενε κατι θα ξερουν αλλα θεωρω οτι ειναι ασκοπη ματσακωνια με αμφιβολα αποτελεσματα.

Να παρετε κανονικες σαμπρελες

----------


## ipo

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις Άρδη!


Ως προς τις σαμπρέλες, εννοείται ότι αγοράζω τις προβλεπόμενες. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δε θέλω να βάλω τον άλλον να τρέχει να αγοράζει σαμπρέλα προληπτικά για μία μεγάλη βόλτα που θα κάνουμε, μήπως και του σκάσει το 28" λάστιχο. Αν θα μπορώ να του δώσω τη δική μου εφεδρική, έστω για προσωρινή χρήση, καλυπτόμαστε.

----------


## ardi21

Τιποτε.

Οι σαμπρελες δεν κοστιζουν τπτ και καποια φορα θα του χρειαστει ετσι κι αλλιως, δεν το γλυτωνει με τιποτε. Εκτος και αν δεν ξανακανει ποδηλατο μετα απο αυτο :Razz: 

Καλη βολτα

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

με βάζετε σε σκέψεις... μάλλον πρέπει να αγοράσω και εγώ...
Καλά, σκάνε τόσο εύκολα ή το λέμε έτσι στην περίπτωση που τύχει.

----------


## ardi21

Δεν ειπα οτι σκανε τοσο ευκολα. Ειπα οτι καποια στιγμη θα σου σκασει και θα την χρειαστεις.

----------


## ipo

Έχει πολλά χρόνια να μου σκάσει λάστιχο, αλλά πριν το καλοκαίρι σπάνια έβγαινα με το ποδήλατο. Ειδικά η πίσω ρόδα έχει να μου σκάσει 15 χρόνια τουλάχιστον. Αφού παρακαλούσα να μου σκάσει για να βάλω τη νέα σαμπρέλα με βαλβίδα αυτοκινήτου, αλλά δεν έσκαγε η άτιμη.  :Razz: 

Η αλλαγή του λάστιχου είναι εύκολη υπόθεση, οπότε αξίζει να έχεις μαζί σου σαμπρέλα, εργαλεία, τρόμπα για να την αλλάξεις, ώστε να μη σου χαλάσει τη βόλτα ένα σκάσιμο. Άμα πας σπίτι, μπορείς να βάλεις μπάλωμα στη σαμπρέλα και να κρατήσεις την άλλη ξανά για εφεδρική. Έχω μπαλώσει αρκετές φορές σαμπρέλα.

----------


## senkradvii

To μπάλωμα απ'ότι θυμάμαι είναι απλά πανεύκολο.. Το έκανα όταν ήμουν 12 χρονών και αλώνιζα όλη μέρα με τα ποδήλατα.  :Wink:

----------


## ipo

Όμως θέλει το χρόνο του και δε βολεύει να το κάνεις όταν είσαι στο δρόμο. Μπαλώνεις τη σαμπρέλα στο σπίτι με την ησυχία σου.

----------


## senkradvii

Nαι βρε αυτό εννοείται.. Εκτός και αν κουβαλάς μαζί σου και καμιά λεκανίτσα!  :Laughing: 

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 9 λεπτά και 17 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Παιδιά το Cyclist ξέρουμε πόσο χρεώνει τα μεταφορικά για Βόλο?
Επίσης σκέφτομαι να πάρω την τρομπίτσα που λέτε αλλά γράφει για ΜΤΒ. Δεν πιστεύω να έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα με το δικό μου που είναι πόλης? Ακόμα έρχεται με λαβές για να την δένω στον σκελετό?

----------


## ardi21

Ψαξε και λιγο ρε συ..
http://www.cyclist.gr/articlex.php?cat=35 :Wink: 

Μια χαρα θα σου κανει η τρομπα. Γραφει MTB λογω της 2πλης λειτουργιας που φουσκωνει τα μεγαλυτερα λαστιχα των MTB πιο γρηγορα. Ναι εχει βαση για να μπαινει στον σκελετο

----------


## senkradvii

> Ψαξε και λιγο ρε συ..
> http://www.cyclist.gr/articlex.php?cat=35
> 
> Μια χαρα θα σου κανει η τρομπα. Γραφει MTB λογω της 2πλης λειτουργιας που φουσκωνει τα μεγαλυτερα λαστιχα των MTB πιο γρηγορα. Ναι εχει βαση για να μπαινει στον σκελετο


Έχεις δίκιο.. Βαρέθηκα να ψάξω. Πάντως σε ευχαριστώ!  :Smile: 
Τα 8€ μεταφορικά βέβαια μου φαίνονται ακριβά για μια τρόμπα των 28€..  :Thinking: 
Θα κοιτάξω να βρω κάποια εδώ στον Βόλο.

----------


## vamvakoolas

παλια εβλεπα ποδηλατες να σφιγγονται και να δαγκωνονται στους αγωνες και ελεγα καλα...κοψιμο εχουν? Ετσι καταντησα και εγω :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## ipo

Θα μας έρθει τελικά το Σάββατο το μεσημέρι το χαμηλό βαρομετρικό με τις βροχές, αντί για την Κυριακή που έλεγαν παλαιότερες προβλέψεις. Οπότε αναβάλλεται ο αυριανός λιμνομαραθώνιος.

Επειδή προβλέπονται βροχές για τις επόμενες ημέρες, είπα να κάνω σήμερα τη βόλτα που ήθελα τόσον καιρό. Πήρα τον ποδηλατόδρομο Νέας Ερυθραίας - Εκάλης, έφτασα στο Διόνυσο και γύρισα στην Κηφισιά. Εύκολη διαδρομή, οι ανηφόρες έχουν μικρές κλίσεις και είναι ευχάριστες. Ανεβαίνεις εύκολα με μέση ταχύτητα 15km/h. Το σκηνικό είναι πανέμορφο, μέσα στα πεύκα (και τα X5  :Razz: ). Στο δρόμο βλέπεις λίγο κόσμο να περπατάει και πολλούς Φιλιππινέζους να πηγαίνουν βόλτα διαφόρων μεγεθών σκυλιά.

Η επιστροφή, ελαφριά κατηφόρα, οπότε πας με 30km/h, προσέχοντας να μην πατήσεις κανένα Φιλιππινέζο με τους σκύλους του. Ποδήλατα, είδα ελάχιστα.

Επειδή ήταν εύκολη η διαδρομή των 12km, έπρεπε να κάνω κάτι ακόμη για να κουραστώ. Έτσι πέρασα από Κεφαλάρι και ανέβηκα στην Πολιτεία πάνω από το κολυμβητήριο, δίπλα στο 7ο Δημοτικό. Στην επιστροφή πέρασα από Νέα Ερυθραία και Καστρί για να δω μερικά ποδηλατάδικα και να επισκευάσω τους μπροστινούς δίσκους. Συνολικά 25km με μερικές στάσεις.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

μόνος όλα αυτά;

----------


## ipo

Ναι, το αποφάσισα βιαστικά μόλις είδα ότι θα χαλάσει ο καιρός αύριο, οπότε δεν προλάβαινε να έρθει κανένας άλλος.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

χαράς το κουράγιο σου :One thumb up:

----------


## senkradvii

Το Lidl έχει από την Πέμπτη απ'ότι είδα προσφορές σε εξοπλισμό ποδηλάτου. Σκέφτομαι για καμιά τρόμπα και τα φωτάκια.. Αξίζουν?

----------


## Νikosanagn

Έχεις ακούσει αυτό που λένε " Της Κυριακής χαράς και της Δευτέρας λύπης"

----------


## senkradvii

Το φαντάστηκα..  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Το Lidl συνήθως φέρνει ποιοτικά προϊόντα σε καλές τιμές. Όσες φορές τα έχω προτιμήσει, έμεινα ικανοποιημένος. Ιδίως κάποιες φορές, είναι πραγματικά κελεπούρια, διότι αντίστοιχης ποιότητας προϊόντα βρίσκεις σε διπλάσιες τιμές σε άλλα εξειδικευμένα καταστήματα.

Το κακό είναι ότι σε βάζει στη διαδικασία να παρακολουθείς τι θα φέρει και πότε, ενώ το στοκ στα κελεπούρια εξαντλείται σε ελάχιστες ώρες. Δε μου αρέσει αυτή η εμπορική πολιτική που ακολουθεί για να κρατάει τον κόσμο προσηλωμένο πάνω του, οπότε δεν το παρακολουθώ (εκτός αν μου το επισημάνει άλλος, όπως τώρα ο senkradevii), αλλά είναι γεγονός ότι αξίζουν πολλά από τα προϊόντα που φέρνει.

Γενικά από ποδηλατικά προϊόντα δε γνωρίζω, αλλά τα συγκεκριμένα δε μου φαίνονται ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέροντα. Ο υπολογιστής ποδηλάτου ίσως αξίζει. Πέρσι πήρα έναν από Hong Kong με 4€ με τα μεταφορικά και μέχρι στιγμής κάνει καλά τη δουλειά του.

----------


## pat122

γεια σας παιδιά. θέλω συμβουλή για αγορά mtb. Η χρήση που θα του κάνω είναι για βουνό (ανάβαση/κατάβαση) και αλματάκια. δεν ξέρω όμως αν πρέπει να πάρω hardtrail ή fullsuspension. το budget είναι 400-500€. ευχαριστώ

----------


## Νikosanagn

Σε αυτό το budget κοιτάς hardtail,* και μόνο* hardtail.

----------


## ardi21

Ηardtail σιγουρα. Σε αυτα τα λεφτα το FS απλα το ξεχνας.

----------


## ipo

Δηλαδή πόσο κοστίζει ένα αρκετά καλό ποδήλατο full suspension;

----------


## ardi21

Ξεκινας απο -περιπου- τα 3πλασια και ανεβαινεις

----------


## senkradvii

> Περιπου τα 3πλασια και ανεβαινεις


Οuch!  :Shocked:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

και ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα μιας κακής ανάρτησης σε διαδρομές πόλης και σε απλούς χωματόδρομους; 
Το ρωτάω επειδή έχω ένα FS των 200 ευρώ  :Razz:

----------


## leros2004

Η μισή δύναμη απο το πετάλι πάει στην πίσω ανάρτηση και όχι στο δρόμο ... βέβαια κάνεις περισσότερη γυμναστική  :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

και τι λύσεις υπάρχουν; Να κοιτάξω να την σφίξω όσο μπορώ;
Αλήθεια με το ποδήλατο γυμνάζονται οι κάτω (προ)κοιλιακοί ή τσάμπα ελπίζω;  :Smile:

----------


## senkradvii

Aπό το να κάθεσαι στην καρέκλα και στον καναπέ είναι κάπως καλύτερα αλλά μην ελπίζεις ότι θα γίνεις φέτες.
Αλλά γαμπούλα θα κάνεις σένια!  :Wink:

----------


## ardi21

Λυση δεν υπαρχει. Οι αναρτησεις που εχεις στην ουσια δεν ειναι αναρτησεις. Απλα υπαρχουν. Αν θες και οταν εχεις τα χρηματα κοιταξε προς ενα επωνυμο trekking ποδηλατο (για την χρηση που αναφερεις). Θα παθεις πλακα με την διαφορα.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Off Topic


		Ε, οτι θα έβλεαπα το total σε avatar  δεν το περίμενα  :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

> Αν θες και οταν εχεις τα χρηματα κοιταξε προς ενα *επωνυμο trekking ποδηλατο* (για την χρηση που αναφερεις). Θα παθεις πλακα με την διαφορα.


Βρώπλα;

----------


## ardi21

> Βρώπλα;


400-500 ειναι μια χαρα

----------


## ipo

Και ποία η διαφορά του trekking από το mountain; Τα trekking είναι πιο κοντά στα ποδήλατα πόλης, που είναι πιο ελαφριά (στενότερο σκελετό, λιγότερο ανθεκτικό), με στενότερα λάστιχα και μεγαλύτερους τροχούς (28"), σε σχέση με τα mountain;

----------


## ardi21

> Και ποία η διαφορά του trekking από το mountain; Τα trekking είναι πιο κοντά στα ποδήλατα πόλης, που είναι πιο ελαφριά (στενότερο σκελετό, λιγότερο ανθεκτικό), με στενότερα λάστιχα και μεγαλύτερους τροχούς (28"), σε σχέση με τα mountain;


Ναι. Καποια που προοριζονται μονο γι'ασφαλτο δεν εχουν καν αναρτηση.

Επισης υπαρχουν και τα fitness τα οποια στην ουσια ειναι μια κουρσα με ισιο τιμονι. Φοβερα ποδηλατα αποκλειστικα γι'ασφαλτο

----------


## ipo

> Επισης υπαρχουν και τα fitness τα οποια στην ουσια ειναι μια κουρσα με ισιο τιμονι. Φοβερα ποδηλατα αποκλειστικα γι'ασφαλτο


Ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινήσεις. Μου αρέσουν πολύ αυτά τα ποδήλατα. Χρειάζονται όμως καλή άσφαλτο, ενώ είναι ευπαθή σε ενδεχόμενη πτώση.

Οι ελληνικοί δρόμοι έχουν πολλές λακούβες και είναι κρίμα να σου στραβώνει η ζάντα ή να σκάει λάστιχο κάθε λίγο, με τέτοιο ποδήλατο. Επίσης δε σου επιτρέπουν να ανέβεις/κατέβεις κράσπεδο, που χρειάζεται στους ποδηλατόδρομους. Χρειάζεσαι αποκλειστικά άσφαλτο, χωρίς λακούβες.

Είναι φορές που σκέφτομαι να φορέσω slick λάστιχα στο ποδήλατό μου, διότι κάνω το 95% των χιλιομέτρων σε άσφαλτο ή ποδηλατόδρομο (τουβλάκι). Τώρα έχει πολύ χοντρά τρακτερωτά (το περιθώριο στο πίσω πιρούνι είναι λιγότερο από 5 χιλιοστά σε κάθε πλευρά). Σκέφτομαι όμως ότι μετά θα τα βρίσκω πολύ σκούρα στο χώμα, έστω και τα λίγα χιλιόμετρα που κάνω σε αυτό.

Περισσότερο με προβληματίζει το γεγονός ότι ίσως σκάει πιο συχνά η σαμπρέλα από αιχμηρές προεξοχές και αγκάθια, που τώρα δε φτάνουν σε αυτή χάρη στα μεγάλα "τακάκια" του πέλματος. Απ' όταν έβαλα αυτά τα λάστιχα, 1-2 φορές μόνο είχα σκασμένη σαμπρέλα, ενώ με τα παλαιότερα πιο συχνά. Είναι φυσικά και ο παράγοντας τύχη που μετράει περισσότερο, αλλά κάτι μου λέει ότι βοηθάει το τρακτερωτό πέλμα.

----------


## ardi21

> Είναι φορές που σκέφτομαι να φορέσω slick λάστιχα στο ποδήλατό μου, διότι κάνω το 95% των χιλιομέτρων σε άσφαλτο ή ποδηλατόδρομο (τουβλάκι). Τώρα έχει πολύ χοντρά τρακετερωτά (το περιθώριο στο πίσω πιρούνι είναι λιγότερο από 5 χιλιοστά σε κάθε πλευρά). Σκέφτομαι όμως ότι μετά θα τα βρίσκω πολύ σκούρα στο χώμα, έστω και τα λίγα χιλιόμετρα που κάνω σε αυτό.


Π.χ http://www.cyclist.gr/product.php?codenum=BNT09400339

Υποθετω οτι δεν πας σε "δυσκολο" χωμα. Κριμα ειναι να εχεις ακαταλληλα λαστιχα γι'αυτο το 5%

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ardi, fanboy του cyclist  :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

> Ardi, fanboy του cyclist


Η δυναμη της συνηθειας του φορουμ, παντα εκει παω πρωτα!

----------


## ipo

> Π.χ http://www.cyclist.gr/product.php?codenum=BNT09400339
> 
> Υποθετω οτι δεν πας σε "δυσκολο" χωμα. Κριμα ειναι να εχεις ακαταλληλα λαστιχα γι'αυτο το 5%


Να μην πάω λες στην άλλη άκρη;  :Thinking:  Δεν το έχω πάρει απόφαση ακόμα, απλώς είναι μία από τις σκέψεις. Πρόβλημα πρόσφυσης στην άσφαλτο δεν έχω, ενώ δεν είναι κακό το να κάνω περισσότερη γυμναστική. Ειδικά όσο βελτιώνεται η φυσική μου κατάσταση, φαντάζομαι ότι θα με πειράζει λιγότερο.

----------


## ardi21

Αν ειναι να πας σε κατι, καλυτερα στο cruizer το οποιο ειναι πιο ανθεκτικο. Η διαφορα στην κυλιση μεταξυ των 2 δεν θα ειναι μεγαλη. Αντιθετα η διαφορα σε σχεση με αυτα που εχεις τωρα (ετσι οπως τα φανταζομαι) ειναι η μερα με την νυχτα

----------


## ipo

Τα τωρινά μου λάστιχα έχουν τέτοιο πέλμα.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Παιδιά εγώ έχω κάτι ρόδες σαν τρακτέρ, αλλα λυπάμε να τις αλλάξω γιατί πρώτον είναι αυτές, http://www.schwalbe.com/gbl/en/produ...ID_Produkt=176 και λυπάμαι να τις αλλάξω, είναι και ακριβές... και δεύτερον φοβάμαι μήπως μου κακοφανεί, επίσης δεν έχω βρει την μέση λύση την χρυσή τομή δεν θέλω κάτι πολύ λεπτό ούτε κάτι πολύ χοντρό.

----------


## ardi21

Και οι 2 ειστε κατευθειαν για μονοπατι! :Laughing: 

ipo ουτε εγω δεν εχω τετοιο λαστιχο που οποτε βγαινω παω μονο σε χωμα!

Nikos εγω εχω τα smart sam  απο την schwalbe τα οποια εχουν καλη κυλιση και καλο κρατημα. Γενικα τελεια και σε ασφλατο και σε χωμα δεν υπαρχει λαστιχο που να το κανει. Τα nobby nic παντως ειναι πολυ καλα λαστιχα απ'οτι ξερω. Αλλα οχι και τοσο γι'ασφαλτο..

----------


## Νikosanagn

Άσε μιλάμε για πολύ τρακτερ...

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Λυση δεν υπαρχει. Οι αναρτησεις που εχεις στην ουσια δεν ειναι αναρτησεις. Απλα υπαρχουν. Αν θες και οταν εχεις τα χρηματα κοιταξε προς ενα επωνυμο trekking ποδηλατο (για την χρηση που αναφερεις). Θα παθεις πλακα με την διαφορα.


OK θα το κοιτάξω μάλλον αργότερα. Τώρα απλά θα θεωρήσω ότι κάνω παραπάνω γυμναστική  :Smile:  (που ουσιαστικά αυτό θέλω να κάνω).

Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω το πρόβλημα. Η ανάρτηση η πίσω φαίνεται να απομονώνεται (και να αλλάζεται εύκολα). Τόσο δύσκολο θα είναι να την κλειδώσω ώστε να μην κινείται ή να την αλλάξω με μια πιο σοβαρή;




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ε, οτι θα έβλεαπα το total σε avatar  δεν το περίμενα


ούτε εγώ το ότι θα θεωρούνταν trademark και ότι θα έπαιρνα και infraction γι'αυτό!

----------


## vamvakoolas

Καταρχην *μη θεοποιουμε το cyclist το μαγαζι* και γενικα τα trek, bontrager, orbea και αλλα που εμπορευεται γιατι θα πεσει γελιο αν διαβασετε συγκριτικα απο σοβαρα περιοδικα :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Για παραδειγμα λαστιχα για ΜΤΒ απλα ξεχνας τα bontrager! Υπαρχουν τοσες μαρκες 100 φορες καλυτερα στη προσφυση και πιο φθηνα!

Για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες στο allmountain.gr οπου ειναι ενα φορουμ με παιδια που το εχουν! :One thumb up:  (εχει ανοιχτει θεμα για λαστιχα)

Επισης εγω εχω ποδηλατο που αν θυμαμαι σας ειχα γραψει οτι κοστισε πολυ κατω απο 500 ευρα (αν και custom) οποτε μην αποθαρυνουμε το κοσμο! :Thumb down:  
για παραδειγμα:
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8...gc=0;orderby=2

ΑΨΟΓΟ :Worthy:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> ούτε εγώ το ότι θα θεωρούνταν trademark και ότι θα έπαιρνα και infraction γι'αυτό!


 Wow!..

----------


## senkradvii

> ούτε εγώ το ότι θα θεωρούνταν trademark και ότι θα έπαιρνα και infraction γι'αυτό!


Οwened!

----------


## ardi21

Δεν θεοποιω τπτ ρε. Ειπα οτι βαζω λινκ απο εκει διοτι το εχω προχειρο στα bookmark και οτι ειναι ολα ενδεικτικα! Υπαρχουν 1002 αλλα μαγαζια που μπορεις να ψωνισεις. Οπως κανω και 'γω.

Επισης εχω δωσει "μαχες" στο φορουμ με αυτους που εχουν τα trek σαν θεο και νομιζουν οτι δεν υπαρχει τπτ αλλο στον κοσμο. Προσφατα βγηκε το Canyon XC 9 ως το καλυτερο trail ποδηλατο του ετους (περυσι ηταν το trek fuel ex) αναμεσα σε συγκριτικο 17 FS και καταπιαν την γλωσσα τους μερικοι μερικοι :Laughing: 

Οσον αφορα τις τιμες τα χουμε πει πολλες φορες. Για HT αρχιζεις απο 400-500 και για FS απο 1200.

----------


## ipo

Έχετε υπόψη καμία εφαρμογή για Android που να καταγράφει διαδρομή με το GPS, ώστε να τη φορτώσεις μετά σε Google Earth και να τη δεις;

Επίσης χρήσιμο είναι να καταγράφει κι άλλα στοιχεία και να σου δίνει από το κινητό στοιχεία για το υψομετρικό προφίλ και την απόσταση που διανύεις, την ταχύτητα, όσο είσαι στο δρόμο.

----------


## ardi21

Runkeeper, Endomodo, My Tracks κτλ. Ανεβαζεις την διαδρομη στην σελιδα τους και μετα την εξαγεις. Τουλαχιστον σιγουρα στο runkeeper που εχω. Αλλα και στα αλλα δεν παιζει να μην γινεται

Π.χ -> http://runkeeper.com/user/ardi21/activity/22691833

----------


## ipo

Άσε να απαντήσει και κανένας άλλο να δυσκολευτούμε λίγο. Αμέσως με τη λύση!  :Razz: 

Αυτό έψαχνα ακριβώς. Φαίνεται να έχει τις λειτουργίες που θέλω, με εξαίρεση την ένδειξη υψομέτρου στο κινητό (δεν εννοώ μετά που το βλέπω στο site ή στο google earth).

Στην αρχή δεν έβλεπα το link σου. Είχες το προφίλ private;

Το έβαλα για λίγο, τρελάθηκε το GPS και έγραψε τη διαδρομή σαν να κάνω πάνω-κάτω στο τετράγωνο με 50km/h.  :Razz:  Εύκολο και το export στο google earth, αν και το site ήδη δίνει αρκετές πληροφορίες για εποπτεία της διαδρομής.  :One thumb up: 

Εκτός από το runkeeper, στο νήμα του Android προτείνουν και το cardio trainer. Το έχεις δοκιμάσει;

----------


## ardi21

> Άσε να απαντήσει και κανένας άλλο να δυσκολευτούμε λίγο. Αμέσως με τη λύση! 
> 
> Αυτό έψαχνα ακριβώς. Φαίνεται να έχει τις λειτουργίες που θέλω, με εξαίρεση την ένδειξη υψομέτρου στο κινητό (δεν εννοώ μετά που το βλέπω στο site ή στο google earth).
> 
> Στην αρχή δεν έβλεπα το link σου. Είχες το προφίλ private;
> 
> Το έβαλα για λίγο, τρελάθηκε το GPS και έγραψε τη διαδρομή σαν να κάνω πάνω-κάτω στο τετράγωνο με 50km/h.  Εύκολο και το export στο google earth, αν και το site ήδη δίνει αρκετές πληροφορίες για εποπτεία της διαδρομής. 
> 
> Εκτός από το runkeeper, στο νήμα του Android προτείνουν και το cardio trainer. Το έχεις δοκιμάσει;


Nαι το ειχα private..

Δεν ξερω δεν εχω δοκιμασει κανενα αλλο.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Εκτός από το runkeeper, στο νήμα του Android προτείνουν και το cardio trainer. Το έχεις δοκιμάσει;


Eγώ αυτό χρησιμοποιώ, φοβερότατο. Θες να σου κάνω πμ με τους κωδικούς να δεις πως δείχνει τις διαδρομές στο server?

Μόνο αυτά δείχνει δεν μπαίνεις σε κανένα απόρητο προσωπικό δεδομένο μου  :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

> Eγώ αυτό χρησιμοποιώ, φοβερότατο. Θες να σου κάνω πμ με τους κωδικούς να δεις πως δείχνει τις διαδρομές στο server?
> 
> Μόνο αυτά δείχνει δεν μπαίνεις σε κανένα απόρητο προσωπικό δεδομένο μου


Γιατι δεν γινετε να κανεις τις διαδρομες να φαινονται σε ολους?

----------


## Mouse Potato

Δοκίμασα τις προάλλες το Endomondo και μου φάνηκε πολύ καλό προγραμματάκι. Αλλά τα κινητά που τα έχετε; Στην τσέπη; Γίνεται σωστή δουλειά έτσι;

Ένα τέτοιο δεν θα έκανε πολύ καλή δουλειά και για άλλες χρήσεις; Αν δείτε το βίντεο φαίνεται πολύ σταθερό και βοηθάει πολύ.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Δοκίμασα τις προάλλες το Endomondo και μου φάνηκε πολύ καλό προγραμματάκι. Αλλά τα κινητά που τα έχετε; Στην τσέπη; Γίνεται σωστή δουλειά έτσι;


Μια χαρα δουλειά γίνεται εγώ προσωπικά το έχω στην μπανάνα τις πιο πολλές φορές.

Ardi, γίνεται να στην στείλω με e mail ή να την κάνω export σε κάτι κουλα άρχειάκια να την zipαρω και να την ανεβάσω εδώ. ( αλλά βαριέμαι  :Razz: )

Eπίσης χρησιμοποιώ και το sports tracker live επίσης πολύ καλό, ίσως καλύτερο απο το cardiotrainer.



> Ένα τέτοιο δεν θα έκανε πολύ καλή δουλειά και για άλλες χρήσεις; Αν δείτε το βίντεο φαίνεται πολύ σταθερό και βοηθάει πολύ.


 Είχα πάρει ένα τέτοιο απο το ebay κάπου 5 ευρώ βολεύει αρκετά αλλά δεν εμπιστεύομαι smarphone εκει πάνω, κι αυτό που είχα έσπασε, χωρίς το κινητό ευτυχώς πάνω, βεβαια υπάρχουν και πατεντίες, του τύπου δεμένο με  σπάγκο...

----------


## ardi21

> Δοκίμασα τις προάλλες το Endomondo και μου φάνηκε πολύ καλό προγραμματάκι. Αλλά τα κινητά που τα έχετε; Στην τσέπη; Γίνεται σωστή δουλειά έτσι;
> 
> Ένα τέτοιο δεν θα έκανε πολύ καλή δουλειά και για άλλες χρήσεις; Αν δείτε το βίντεο φαίνεται πολύ σταθερό και βοηθάει πολύ.


Εγω το βαζω σε τσεπη της τσαντας. Μια χαρα πιανει. Τωρα πηρα μια θηκη που μπαινει στις "τιραντες" της τσαντας για καλυτερη προσβαση.

Η βαση που λες ειναι μια χαρα. Αλλα επειδη προσωπικα πηγαινω σε χωμα δεν την πολυεμπιστευομαι στους κραδασμους και γενικα στην προστασια του κινητου απο πετρουλες, χωμα (πτωσεις :Whistle: ) κτλ.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Πράγματι για mountain δεν ενδείκνυται... Εκτός κι αν πας σε κάτι πιο pro που εκεί θα πρέπει να τα σκάσεις...  :Very Happy: 

Στην επόμενη ποδηλατάδα ( :Razz: ) μου θα το βάλω στην τσέπη του σορτς (ή της φόρμας) και θα δω κατά πόσο ακριβές είναι...

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

άσε που στο τέλος κάνεις συλλογή από "χρήσιμα" gadgets που σου δίνουν το βάρος που εξοικονόμησες πληρώνοντας αδρά το νέο σου ποδήλατο.

Δλδ αν κάνουμε μια λίστα θα δείτε ότι είναι πολλά:
- φώτα μπρος-πίσω
- κράνος
- ταχύμετρο
- stand κινητού
- σχάρα
- λασπωτήρες
- τρόμπα
- σαμπρέλα  :Razz: 
- κλπ κλπ

Θέατρο του παραλόγου δλδ...

----------


## ipo

Πράγματι, αυξάνουν το βάρος, αλλά κάποια από είναι απαραίτητα σε διάφορες περιπτώσεις.

Προσωπικά δε διανοούμαι να κυκλοφορήσω νύχτα χωρίς φώτα κι ας έχω ανακλαστήρες.

Οι λασπωτήρες (δεν έχω) είναι απαραίτητοι να κυκλοφορείς σε βρεγμένο δρόμο με ρούχα που δε θέλεις να λερώσεις. Μου έχει μείνει αξέχαστη μία φορά που ήταν βρεγμένοι οι δρόμοι από τη βροχή της προηγούμενης μέρας. Πάτησα αναγκαστικά μερικές λακούβες με λασπόνερα. Μπλούζα και παντελόνι ήταν ανοιχτόχρωμα και δεν καθάρισαν ποτέ από το κοκκινόχωμα που τα πότισε.

Άλλη μία φορά με είχε πιάσει βροχή στο δρόμο το καλοκαίρι και έφτασα στο σπίτι μαύρος, από το πρόσωπο μέχρι τα πόδια, από τη λάσπη/λάδια/σκόνη που είχε μαζέψει η άσφαλτος όλο το καλοκαίρι. Το πιο αστείο τότε είναι ότι με το πρωτοβρόχι τον Αύγουστο είχε πιάσει τόση γλίτσα ο δρόμος που δεν μπορούσα να ανέβω ανηφόρες. Σπινάριζε το λάστιχο και δεν ξεκινούσε το ποδήλατο.  :Laughing: 

Τώρα τρόμπα, σαμπρέλα, σχάρα, ταχύμετρο, βάση κινητού, παίρνεις μόνο σε περίπτωση που τα χρειάζεσαι, π.χ. όταν πηγαίνεις μεγάλες εκδρομές.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

συμφωνώ και εγώ φώτα, κράνος και λασπωτήρες έχω.



Off Topic


		να βάλω avatar γιαουρτάκι αγελαδίτσα ή θα φάω και γι'αυτό infraction;  :Razz: 



........Auto merged post: zoup πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 21 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........



Off Topic


		πρέπει να βρω ένα μη εμπορικό γιαούρτι...  :Razz:

----------


## cranky

Off Topic





> να βάλω avatar γιαουρτάκι αγελαδίτσα ή θα φάω και γι'αυτό infraction;


Το avatar ή ο προσαρμοσμένος τίτλος χρήστη δεν επιτρέπεται :
* να περιέχει λέξεις ή φράσεις οι οποίες είναι τροποποιημένες ή μη επωνυμίες νομικών προσώπων και εταιρειών, κατατεθέντα σήματα ή δικτυακούς τόπους.! Ο χρήστης θα λαμβάνει προειδοποίηση με προσωπικό μήνυμα! (Βαθμός προειδοποίησης 1 - διάρκεια 1 μήνας)
* να περιέχει λέξεις ή φράσεις απειλητικές, προσβλητικές, υβριστικές, ρατσιστικές. Ο χρήστης θα λαμβάνει προειδοποίηση με προσωπικό μήνυμα!(Βαθμοί προειδοποίησης 5 - διάρκεια 2 μήνες)
* να έχει σαν σκοπό την προσβολή, ειρωνεία ή το χλευασμό άλλου μέλους. Ο χρήστης θα λαμβάνει προειδοποίηση με προσωπικό μήνυμα!(Βαθμοί προειδοποίησης 5 - διάρκεια 2 μήνες)


Σε κάθε περίπτωση το avatar ή ο προσαρμοσμένος τίτλος χρήστη που δεν τηρεί τους κανόνες θα αφαιρείται άμεσα από τα μέλη της συντονιστικής ομάδας.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

εντάξει εντάξει, θα βάλω σκέτο κεσεδάκι χωρίς λογότυπο!!  :Laughing: 
merci

----------


## Mouse Potato

Off Topic





> εντάξει εντάξει, θα βάλω σκέτο κεσεδάκι χωρίς λογότυπο!! 
> merci


Προσοχή με τα γιαούρτια...  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

Off Topic





> εντάξει εντάξει, θα βάλω σκέτο κεσεδάκι χωρίς λογότυπο!! 
> merci


Προς τι η ψύχωση με τα γιαούρτια?  :Thinking:   :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Το avatar ή ο προσαρμοσμένος τίτλος χρήστη δεν επιτρέπεται :
> * να περιέχει λέξεις ή φράσεις οι οποίες είναι τροποποιημένες ή μη επωνυμίες νομικών προσώπων και εταιρειών, κατατεθέντα σήματα ή δικτυακούς τόπους.! Ο χρήστης θα λαμβάνει προειδοποίηση με προσωπικό μήνυμα! (Βαθμός προειδοποίησης 1 - διάρκεια 1 μήνας)
> * να περιέχει λέξεις ή φράσεις απειλητικές, προσβλητικές, υβριστικές, ρατσιστικές. Ο χρήστης θα λαμβάνει προειδοποίηση με προσωπικό μήνυμα!(Βαθμοί προειδοποίησης 5 - διάρκεια 2 μήνες)
> * να έχει σαν σκοπό την προσβολή, ειρωνεία ή το χλευασμό άλλου μέλους. Ο χρήστης θα λαμβάνει προειδοποίηση με προσωπικό μήνυμα!(Βαθμοί προειδοποίησης 5 - διάρκεια 2 μήνες)
> 
> ...


H μορφή ο Eπίτιμος βρήκε παραθύρι και την γλίτωσε!  :Respekt: 

Ή τουλάχιστον μέχρι να γίνει ο πραγματικός Επίτιμος μέλος του φόρουμ!!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## ipo

Το λοιπόν! Τα πουλάκια κελαηδούν, οι μέλισσες τσιμπάνε, οι κατσαρίδες ζευγαρώνουν: Μπήκε η άνοιξη!  :Razz: 


Θα ποδηλατήσω και σήμερα στον ποδηλατόδρομο της Νέας Ερυθραίας - Εκάλης. Αν προλαβαίνει κάποιος, ας ειδοποιήσει να τον περιμένω. Διαφορετικά το κανονίζουμε ξανά (και ίσως για λίμνη Μαραθώνα) το Σαββατοκύριακο.

----------


## ipo

Σήμερα έκανα 27 χιλιόμετρα, σε κάτι λιγότερο από 2 ώρες. Κηφισιά - Νέα Ερυθραία - Εκάλη (μέχρι τα όρια του Διονύσου) - Κεφαλάρι - Άλσος Συγγρού - Πολιτεία, όπως φαίνεται στο kmz που επισυνάπτω μέσα σε 7z (runkeeper rulez  :Smile: ).

Χρειάστηκαν μερικές στάσεις στις ανηφόρες, ειδικά στο τέλος που είχα κουραστεί. Το Άλσος Συγγρού είχε πολύ κόσμο σήμερα, ενώ ο καιρός ήταν ιδανικός για ποδηλασία.

----------


## vamvakoolas

μπραβο :Worthy: 
ανεβαινει η ομαδα!

αντε τωρα που μεγαλωνει η ωρα να αφησουμε τα πληκτρολογια και να γυριζει ο τροχος! :Razz: 

Υ.Γ:Μες στις φτωχολογιες εκανες βολτα :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: ισως με δεις καμια μερα στην οδο Παναγιας ελευθεριωτισσας (ονομα και πραγμα :Wounded: )

----------


## ipo

> ισως με δεις καμια μερα στην οδο Παναγιας ελευθεριωτισσας


Παντρεύεσαι;  :Razz: 

Ανεβαίνοντας την οδό Παναγίας Ελευθερώτριας προς την οδό Πλάτωνος (στην πλατεία της Πολιτείας βγάζει αυτός), έχει μία ανηφόρα απίστευτη. Την έκανα την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, με πρώτη ταχύτητα στο mountain και ορθοπεταλιά. Κόντευα να ανέβω πάνω στο τιμόνι για να έχω σωστό κέντρο βάρους εκεί. Το Google Earth δίνει 22-29% κλίση (το 29% ίσως είναι λάθος, διότι μετά δείχνει γκρεμό).

----------


## nmavro73

Κατέβηκα σήμερα κέντρο με το ποδήλατο. Λέω να πάρω ένα τρελά δυνατό κλάξον, και να τρομάζω τους πεζούς που περπατάν στον ποδηλατόδρομο. Από το Μ. Αλέξανδρο και μετά δεν μπορείς να κουνηθείς

----------


## pat122

> Σε αυτό το budget κοιτάς hardtail,* και μόνο* hardtail.


Ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή. Και εγώ έλεγα να πάω. 

Μήπως μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε κάποιο μαγαζί στην Αθήνα με ποδήλατα γιατί έχω βρει μόνο δύο (cyclist και tsirikos)

----------


## ardi21

> Μήπως μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε κάποιο μαγαζί στην Αθήνα με ποδήλατα γιατί έχω βρει μόνο δύο (cyclist και tsirikos)


Απειρα
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?sourc...6daf0e12e8eb82

Κοιτα και στον Κασσιματη, φρειδερικο που ειναι απο τα μεγαλα/γνωστα

----------


## Νikosanagn

Επίσης πολύ καλά ποδήλατα έχει και ο Λαζαρίδης στην Αγίων Πάντων στην Καλλιθέα έχει 2 μαγαζία πάνω στην ίδια οδό... 

Έχει ωραία ποικιλία σε focus και cube.

----------


## ipo

> Κατέβηκα σήμερα κέντρο με το ποδήλατο. Λέω να πάρω ένα τρελά δυνατό κλάξον, και να τρομάζω τους πεζούς που περπατάν στον ποδηλατόδρομο. Από το Μ. Αλέξανδρο και μετά δεν μπορείς να κουνηθείς


Κι εγώ συναντώ κόσμο στον ποδηλατόδρομο, αλλά το θεωρώ λογικό σε δρόμο που το πεζοδρόμιο είναι ανύπαρκτο ή πολύ μικρό. Κόβω ταχύτητα και περνάω τον κόσμο. Αν κάνουν στην άκρη λέω ένα "ευχαριστώ" και συνεχίζω. Πιστεύω ότι είναι καλό να μη διεκδικούμε με μανία το δίκιο μας, αλλά να συνυπάρχουμε με ανοχή και όμορφη επικοινωνία με τους συνανθρώπους μας.

Μία μόνο φορά με ενόχλησε μία κυρία που πήγαινε βόλτα το σκύλο της στον ποδηλατόδρομο. Έκοψα εντελώς ταχύτητα διότι έπιανε όλο το πλάτος μαζί με το σκύλο της. Άκουσε τα φρένα μου (τρίζουν μερικές φορές) και αντί να απολογηθεί, το γύρισε στην επίθεση "Α, δεν έχετε κουδούνι;!". Αυτή την ήθελε το κλάξον που λες  :Razz: , αλλά σε άλλες περιπτώσεις ο κόσμος είναι ευγενικός.

Με τους πεζούς δεν έχω πρόβλημα, ίσα-ίσα που μου αρέσει να βλέπω κόσμο να περπατάει, τη στιγμή που πάρα πολλοί παίρνουν το αμάξι ακόμα και για 500 μέτρα. Λες και κανένα "γεια", βλέπεις κόσμο, είναι ωραία.

Πρόβλημα έχω με τα αυτοκίνητα που με προσπερνούν επικίνδυνα και με κλείνουν, ενώ δεν έχω σκεφτεί ακόμα πώς να το αντιμετωπίσω. Ειδικά οι οδηγοί των λεωφορείων είναι απαράδεκτοι, με προσπερνούν με απόσταση 30cm και το κάνουν συστηματικά.

Πρόσφατα οδηγούσα σε μονόδρομο που είχαν παρκάρει εκατέρωθεν αυτοκίνητα, αφήνοντας χώρο για να διέρχεται μόνο για ένα αυτοκίνητο. Βρέθηκε ένας με αυτοκίνητο πίσω μου που πατούσε επίμονα την κόρνα και φώναζε, επειδή του έκοβα την ταχύτητα. Ήθελε να σταματήσω, να "παρκάρω" το ποδήλατο μεταξύ των παρκαρισμένων αυτοκινήτων, να με προσπεράσει και να συνεχίσω μετά.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Πόσο τέλεια μέρα είχε σήμερα για ποδήλατο?

----------


## ipo

> Πόσο τέλεια μέρα είχε σήμερα για ποδήλατο?


Έκανες; Σήμερα ξεκουράστηκα, πηγαίνοντας ημερήσια εκδρομή εκτός Αττικής.  :Smile:  Αλλά την Κυριακή σκέφτομαι να πάω Μαραθώνα.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Πήγα σε έναν φίλο μου για κουτσομπολιό και τσάι  :Smoker:  αλλα αυτά τα λίγα χιλιομετράκια που έκανα με τέτοιο καιρό τα *φ*χαριστήθηκα ρε παιδί μου...

Μετάνιωσα πολύ που δεν είχα κανονίσει κανένα event με τον ξάδερφό μου... Δεν ήξερα τι καιρό θα έχει σήμερα ούτε μου πέρασε απο το μυαλό οτι δεν θα έχει δουλειά.

----------


## Giorgos18

Σημερα ηταν υπεροχα.

Πηρα το ποδηλατο κατα τις 10 παρα να παω στη δουλεια, αδειοι οι δρομοι.

Λενορμαν, πλατεια Καραισκακι, Ομονοια, Πανεπ & Ακαδημιας, απολαυση  :Very Happy:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Έκανες; Σήμερα ξεκουράστηκα, πηγαίνοντας ημερήσια εκδρομή εκτός Αττικής.  Αλλά την Κυριακή σκέφτομαι να πάω Μαραθώνα.


θα παει & το freeday καποια παρασκευη...

εγω παντως ενα κλαξον το ειχα στο ποδηλατακι πολης που ειχα για ψωνια και βολτουλες. (1 ευρω απο jumbo αν θυμαμαι) γιατι ειχα κινδυνεψει αρκετες φορες (πατησιων/Αλεξανδρας/ερμου)


Συναντησα πολλους ποδηλατες (αν και εκανα τρεξιμο :ROFL: ) αλλα μεγαλοι σε ηλικια και καναν αναβαση Πεντελης :Worthy:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Έκανες; Σήμερα ξεκουράστηκα, πηγαίνοντας ημερήσια εκδρομή εκτός Αττικής.  Αλλά την Κυριακή σκέφτομαι να πάω Μαραθώνα.


Απο ποιά διαδρομή ?  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Συναντησα πολλους ποδηλατες (αν και εκανα τρεξιμο) αλλα μεγαλοι σε ηλικια και καναν αναβαση Πεντελης


Από ποιο δρόμο ανέβηκες την Πεντέλη τρέχοντας; Από τα Μελίσσια - Παλαιά Πεντέλη;


Στο δρόμο που λέω παραπάνω είχα δει μία φορά έναν τύπο να τρέχει από τους πρόποδες μέχρι την παλαιά βάση των ραντάρ. 10km με κλίση 9%...

----------


## Νikosanagn

Εγώ μια φορά είδα έναν στο freeday που είρθε τρέχοντας, κορυφαίος?

----------


## ipo

> Απο ποιά διαδρομή ?


Για να γλιτώσω λίγο την προέκταση της Κηφισίας (Λεωφόρος Ελευθερίου Βενιζέλου λέγεται και κατόπιν Θησέως), θα πάρω τον ποδηλατόδρομο της Εκάλης. Κατόπιν από κεντρικό δρόμο θα βγω στον Άγιο Στέφανο κι από εκεί λίμνη Μαραθώνα. Εύκολο είναι να πας. Δύσκολα είναι τα πρώτα 5km της επιστροφής που είναι ανηφόρα και είσαι ήδη κουρασμένος. Έχω αγωνία να δω πώς είναι.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Βρήκα κάποια εμοτικονς που σου ταιριάζουν  :Razz: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
 :Sneer: 
 :Dots: 
 :HaHa:

----------


## ipo

> Εγώ μια φορά είδα έναν στο freeday που είρθε τρέχοντας, κορυφαίος?


O άλλος ανέβηκε τρέχοντας την Πεντέλη μέχρι την παλαιά βάση (900-1000μ υψόμετρο και 10km μήκος). Είχα ανέβει με το αμάξι εκείνη τη μέρα, τον προσπέρασα στους πρόποδες και ενώ καθόμουν λίγο πριν την κορυφή χαζεύοντας τη θέα το λεκανοπεδίου, τον είδα να περνάει...  :Shocked:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Βρε αγύμναστε? Βρε δειλέ? Τι διαδρομή είναι αυτή?!  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> O άλλος ανέβηκε τρέχοντας την Πεντέλη μέχρι την παλαιά βάση (900-1000μ υψόμετρο και 10km μήκος). Είχα ανέβει με το αμάξι εκείνη τη μέρα, τον προσπέρασα στους πρόποδες και ενώ καθόμουν λίγο πριν την κορυφή χαζεύοντας τη θέα το λεκανοπεδίου, τον είδα να περνάει...


δε ξερω ποια λες παλαια βαση, εγω ανεβαινω απο λεωφ πεντελης (π.χ goodys) μεχρι Αγ πετρο και γυρναω...

----------


## ipo

Έχεις ανέβει κι εσύ την Πεντέλη τρέχοντας;  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> δε ξερω ποια λες παλαια βαση, εγω ανεβαινω απο λεωφ πεντελης (π.χ goodys) μεχρι Αγ πετρο και γυρναω...


Εσύ είσαι τούμπανος δεν πιάνεσαι.  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> δε ξερω ποια λες παλαια βαση, εγω ανεβαινω απο λεωφ πεντελης (π.χ goodys) μεχρι Αγ πετρο και γυρναω...


Στον Άγιο Πέτρο κάνεις αναστροφή και γυρνάς από τον ίδιο δρόμο (ανεβαίνοντας πάλι στην κορυφή) ή ακολουθείς το δρόμο που καταλήγει στο Διόνυσο - Εκάλη;

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ipo φαντάζομαι εσωτερικό μονόλογο του τύπου, κάπως έτσι έκανα κι εγώ. :Laughing: 

*Spoiler:*





Ποοο ρε π@στη τα έπαιξα μα τον θεο δεν αντέχω άλλο, μου ρχεται να κάτσω κάτω και να μην ξανασηκωθώ ποτέ, δen θελω να σηκωθώ, *δεν μπο - ρώ*, και στο κάτω κάτω *γιατί να σηκωθώ*? το παίζω και αθληταράς παναθεμά μου.

_(Και ξαφνικά ακούγεται το αμάξι σου, με την ξεχασμένη δευτέρα ταχύτητα σου να βογγάει)_

Ε, ΟΧΙ έχουμε και μια αξιοπρέπια δεν θα με περάσουν και για αγύμναστο, τι είμαι εγώ? έλα καμια εικοσαρία μέτρα ακόμα, να δει οτι τρέχω,  και μετά θα ξαναράξω την πέτσα μου, και θα κάνω κανένα οτοστοπ με την δικαιολογία οτι χτύπησα κλπ... 

_(Μετά απο λίγο)_


ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ τι κάνει τώρα σταμάτησε να δει τη θέα? Θα πρέπει να τρέξω εως εκεί?! :Wall:

----------


## ipo

Σήμερα έκανα με το ποδήλατο μία διαδρομή που ονειρευόμουν χρόνια  :Yahooooo: . 36km πήγαινε-έλα στη Λίμνη του Μαραθώνα με το mountain. Την έχω κάνει πολλές φορές με αυτοκίνητο, για να πάω για καφέ ή περαστικός στο δρόμο προς Σχοινιά ή Νέα Μάκρη όταν πηγαίνω για windsurfing ή απλώς για μπάνιο στη θάλασσα.

2 ώρες και 15 λεπτά η καθαρή ποδηλασία με 4 στάσεις συνολικής διάρκειας κάτω των 15 λεπτών. Πήγα χωρίς στάση σε λιγότερο από μία ώρα. Επίσης χωρίς στάση τα 10 πρώτα χιλιόμετρα της επιστροφής, αν και περίμενα ότι θα μου φανεί δύσκολη η συνεχόμενη ανηφόρα των πρώτων 5 χιλιομέτρων. Δύσκολη μεν, εφικτή δε, αφού έχει κάποια οριζόντια σημεία που σε ξεκουράζουν (επαληθεύτηκες Νίκο  :One thumb up: ). Αν δεν είχα και τον αέρα κόντρα στην ανηφόρα, θα ήταν ακόμη πιο εύκολα τα πράγματα.

Το GPS του κινητού έπαθε φλασιά στην επιστροφή και είχε απόκλιση 100-300 μέτρα, οπότε ανεβάζω τη διαδρομή (σε 7z -> kmz) που έφτιαξα με το χέρι. Η επιστροφή έγινε από τον ίδιο ακριβώς δρόμο.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ωραίος... άντε να κανονίσουμε μια μέρα προς το καλοκαιράκι να πάμε μεγάλη παρέα...

----------


## ipo

Ίσως μέχρι τότε να έχει βελτιωθεί η φυσική μου κατάσταση και να μπορώ να ακολουθήσω το ρυθμό σου. Χρειάζομαι ακόμη προπόνηση για να μπορέσω να ανέβω την Πεντέλη από το δρόμο της Παλαιάς Πεντέλης.

----------


## Νikosanagn

H απουσία emoticon με τρομάζει  :Blink: 

Καμία φυσική κατάσταση δεν έχω, απλά δεν καπνίζω πίνω κλπ, και τρώω καλά, άρχισα να κάνω ποδήλατο συστηματικά απο πέρισυ τον Μάιο περίπου, και όταν πήγαμε απο την Πεντέλη έκανα αρκετές στασούλες.

Είναι πολύ ωραίο γιατί νιώθεις ικανός οτι έκανες κάτι δύσκολο, ίσως βέβαια να φταέι και οτι δεν ήξερα τι με περιμένει, :Razz:  με καλη παρέα, καλό φαγητό καλό καιρό και διάθεση όλα γίνονται  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

Ναι, αν δεν έχει ζέστη και έχεις καλή παρέα τα χιλιόμετρα φεύγουν χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνεις.

Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι αν κάνω στάση μεγαλύτερη από 2 λεπτά και πιω πολύ νερό, μετά νιώθω περισσότερη την κούραση. Σήμερα π.χ. έκανα την πρώτη στάση μόνο 5 λεπτά στη λίμνη του Μαραθώνα για να βγάλω φωτογραφίες (test drive του smartphone που έχω για review) και είπα να μην πιω νερό, για να έχω στην ανηφόρα των 5km που με περιμένει. Τελικά έβγαλα όλη την ανηφόρα συνεχόμενη και μετά από 10 km έκανα 3 λεπτά στάση στην πλατεία της Δροσιάς που πλέον ο δρόμος ήταν σχετικά ομαλός, αδειάζοντας το μισό παγούρι. Μετά από λίγο μπήκα Εκάλη για να πάρω τον ποδηλατόδρομο, σε δρόμο που ξεκινάει με μία πολύ επικλινή ανηφόρα (25-28%) 300 μέτρων. Συνήθως τη βγάζω συνεχόμενα, αλλά αυτή τη φορά χρειάστηκαν δύο στάσεις (100 μέτρα και στάση  :Laughing: ).

----------


## ipo

Φωτογραφίες από τη λίμ*ι*νη και το φράγμα. Στο βάθος (... κήπος) φαίνεται η καφετ*ι*έρα.

----------


## Νikosanagn

*Πολύ καλή* φωτογραφία για smartphone Ipe είχε καλό φωτισμό αλλά και πάλι.... ποιό είναι αν επιτρεπεπετε?

Επίσης έχω να ρωτήσω κάτι, που ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει. Περιμένοντας στο φανάρι της λίμνης κατέφτασε κι αλλος ένα ποδηλάτης με κουρσάκι, και μας πέταξε με ένα ύφος, μόλις άναψε πράσινο  "τώρα αρχίζει η μάχη με την βαρύτητα" 
 :What..?: 
Τι στο καλό εννούσε!!!

----------


## ipo

> Πολύ καλή φωτογραφία για smartphone Ipe είχε καλό φωτισμό αλλά και πάλι.... ποιό είναι αν επιτρεπεπετε?


Πράγματι, βγάζει πολύ καλές φωτογραφίες για κινητό και μάλιστα τις έχω ανεβάσει εδώ σε μειωμένη ανάλυση και ποιότητα 85% για να μην πιάνουν πολύ χώρο. Στο review θα ανεβάσω κι άλλες σε πλήρη ανάλυση και ποιότητα. Είναι το Sony-Ericasson Xperia Arc.






> Επίσης έχω να ρωτήσω κάτι, που ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει. Περιμένοντας στο φανάρι της λίμνης κατέφτασε κι αλλος ένα ποδηλάτης με κουρσάκι, και μας πέταξε με ένα ύφος, μόλις άναψε πράσινο "τώρα αρχίζει η μάχη με την βαρύτητα"
> 
> Τι στο καλό εννούσε!!!


Μάλλον έκανε έκανε τη διαδρομή όπως εγώ, κατεβαίνοντας από τον Άγιο Στέφανο, οπότε σκεφτόταν τα 5km ανηφόρας που είχε μπροστά του στην επιστροφή. Αν είχε ανέβει 2 φορές την Πεντέλη, όπως είχατε κάνει εσείς για να φτάσετε στη λίμνη, δε θα του φαινόταν μεγάλη υπόθεση η ανηφόρα προς τον Άγιο Στέφανο.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Off Topic


		Mου κάνει εντύπωση η έλλειψη chromatic aberetion Που θα μπορούσε να κάνει πάρτυ εδώ...

----------


## ipo

Off Topic


		Και με την έκθεση τα πήγε περίφημα σε δύσκολες σκηνές με σκιές. Σκίζει η κάμερά του.

----------


## ipo

Τι θα γίνει βρε παιδιά, θα κάνει κανένας άλλος ποδήλατο ή θα πρέπει να βγάζω εγώ το φόρουμ ασπροπρόσωπο;  :Razz: 

Σήμερα έκανα 22km σε σχεδόν 1,5 ώρα. Κλασσικά πήρα ποδηλατόδρομο Νέας Ερυθραίας - Εκάλης μέχρι το τέρμα στο Διόνυσο, επέστρεψα Κεφαλάρι, Άλσος Συγγρού για μία περιμετρική βόλτα, πίσω Κεφαλάρι και μετά σπίτι.

Άλλαξε η ώρα, οπότε μεγάλωσε για πολύ κόσμο το ωφέλιμο μέρος της φωτοπεριόδου, είναι και οι 20°C με τον ήλιο που φτιάχνουν τη διάθεση. Γινόταν χαμός, τόσο κόσμο δεν έχω ξαναδεί. Τίγκα ο ποδηλατόδρομος και το Άλσος Συγγρού, αφού δε χωρούσαμε. Προσπαθούσαμε να στριμωχτούμε όσοι κάναμε ποδήλατο, με τους περιπατητές, τους τρεχαλατζήδες και τους σκυλοβόλτηδες. Τίγκα λέμε!  :Laughing:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Καλά κάτσε να δεις τι θα γίνει σε 2 μήνες που τελειώνω.... αχχχ 


Επίσης αύριο παίρνω καινούργια dslr! για ατελειωτες ποδηλατοφωτογραφίες! :Worthy: 

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 56 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Όλο πας πας καμια φωτο δεν βγάζεις!  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Όλο πας πας καμια φωτο δεν βγάζεις!


Δε θέλω να κουβαλάω την compact μαζί (βάρος, όγκος), ενώ η κάμερα του κινητού μου είναι GTP. Επίσης, όταν κάνω μικρές διαδρομές ~20km, θέλω να τις κάνω όπως σήμερα, χωρίς στάση.

----------


## Νikosanagn

O μαι γκοντ... δεν θέλω λέει να κουβαλάω την comact όγκος βάρος... και είχα πάει στον Μαραθώνα, ξέρεις απο πιά διαδρομή με μια dslr στον λαιμό.

Και μην μου πεις, και ο άλλος είχε τις κατσαρόλες πίσω. *δεν με νοιάζει!*

----------


## qwertyuiop

Τώρα που άλλαξε η ώρα τριγυρνάω εδώ γύρω όποτε βρίσκω χρόνο (όχι σήμερα πιχι. :P ) . 
Είναι πολύ άνετος , γρήγορος και διασκεδαστικός τρόπος μετακίνησης για κάποιον που δεν επιτρέπεται να οδηγάει αυτοκίνητο. 

Θα έπαιρνα και τον υπολογιστή ποδηλάτου του LIDL αλλά τον προλάβανε άλλοι και τα ποδηλατ-άδικα της γειτονιάς πουλάνε φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες. (ευτυχώς πρόλαβα την τρόμπα)

----------


## ipo

Το να κάνεις ποδήλατο με μία DSLR στο λαιμό είναι στα όρια του μαζοχισμού.  :Razz:  Παίρνεις τη φωτογραφική μηχανή για να την ευχαριστηθείς, όχι για να την κουβαλάς.

Κι εγώ έχω κουβαλήσει σε ορειβασία SLR με επιπλέον φακούς, αλλά είδα ότι δεν αξίζει. Μία compact βγάζει μία χαρά φωτογραφίες και ζυγίζει το 1/4.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Μια για να την ευχαρηστηθώ την πήρα γιατί αμα κάθεται στο ντουλάπι δεν την *φ*χαριστιέμαι.




> Μία compact βγάζει μία χαρά φωτογραφίες και ζυγίζει το 1/4.


  :Stunned:  :Blink:

----------


## ipo

> Θα έπαιρνα και τον υπολογιστή ποδηλάτου του LIDL αλλά τον προλάβανε άλλοι και τα ποδηλατ-άδικα της γειτονιάς πουλάνε φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες. (ευτυχώς πρόλαβα την τρόμπα)


Έχω αυτό και είμαι ικανοποιημένος. 2,4€ με τα μεταφορικά κοστίζει και σου έρχεται σε 2-3 εβδομάδες. Έχει οδόμετρο, μετρητή απόστασης ανά βόλτα, ταχύμετρο, χρονόμετρο, δείχνει μέγιστη ταχύτητα, μέση ταχύτητα, ώρα.

----------


## qwertyuiop

Δε μου το βγάνει...  :Sad:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Εμένα το βγάζει, δεν σου γεμίζει το μάτι η αλήθεια είναι, αλλα απο τιμή...

----------


## ipo

Δες κι αυτό από άλλον πωλητή, στην ίδια τιμή.





> Εμένα το βγάζει, δεν σου γεμίζει το μάτι η αλήθεια είναι, αλλα απο τιμή...


Το έχω από πέρσι και με έχει βολέψει πολύ. Δε σκίζει από ποιότητα, αλλά κάνει τη δουλειά του.

Πριν από 10 χρόνια είχα πάρει ένα κινέζικο οδόμετρο από ποδηλατάδικο στην Αθήνα, σε τιμή (αν κάνουμε αναγωγή σε €) κοντά στα 15€. Ένα χρόνο είχε κρατήσει εκείνο.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Καταραμένη ακρίβεια.

----------


## qwertyuiop

Εντάξει το δεύτερο βγήκε. Περιλαμβάνει μαγνήτη και πομπό;

edit: Άκυρο , το είδα. Ωραίο φαίνεται.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Μια χαρά είναι τα οδόμετρα αυτά (έχω ένα). Χονδρικά σου δίνει τα στοιχεία που θες.

Όσοι θέλουν ακρίβεια δίνουν πολλαπλάσια €€ και παίρνουν κάτι επώνυμο.  :Smile:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Μια χαρά είναι τα οδόμετρα αυτά (έχω ένα). Χονδρικά σου δίνει τα στοιχεία που θες.
> 
> Όσοι θέλουν ακρίβεια δίνουν πολλαπλάσια €€ και παίρνουν κάτι επώνυμο.


 :What..?: 


 :Redface:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Καλά ντε, οι υπολογιστές ταξιδίου!  :Laughing:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Τι θα γίνει βρε παιδιά, θα κάνει κανένας άλλος ποδήλατο ή θα πρέπει να βγάζω εγώ το φόρουμ ασπροπρόσωπο;


εγω ειμαι συνεχεια εξω αλλα εχω γραψει δε ξαναοργανωνω κατι. :Evil: 

παντως καλες βολτες!

εγω προσωπικα ταχυμετρο/θερμομετρο και λοιπα μπλιτζιλικια δε χρησιμοποιω. Μονο στροφομετρο λογω αθλητισμου (αν δεν ηταν και αυτο δε θα ειχα τιποτα) μιας και μετα μπαινω σε κανενα bikely και βλεπω τι εχω κανει τοσο χιλιομετρικα οσο και υψομετρικα

εχω χαρισει 2 ταχυμετρα μεχρι τωρα σε διαφορα φορουμ :Wink:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Κι εγώ ένα  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Κι εγώ ένα


ευχαριστω! :Worthy:  (αν και ακομα να το εγκαταστησω :Hammered: 

αν θελει κανεις κανενα πηρουνι ΜΤΒ σε μετρια κατασταση ας κανουμε αλλο ενα ψυχικο...

----------


## ipo

> εγω ειμαι συνεχεια εξω αλλα εχω γραψει δε ξαναοργανωνω κατι.


Δε σου λέω να πάμε βόλτα, διότι μάλλον δε θα μπορώ να πιάσω το ρυθμό σου. Θα βαρεθείς.  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Tίποτα ρε σιγά...

----------


## jdtech

Γεια χαρά σε όλους. Εχω αυτό το ποδήλατο το οποίο αγόρασα πρόσφατα για βόλτες σε εύκολο χώμα. Το κακό είναι ότι μου άρεσε και πλεόν το σκαρφαλώνω στο βουνό και του πίνω το αίμα. Στις τελευταίες μου βόλτες παρατήρησα ότι η ανάρτηση (που σίγουρα δεν είναι για τη χρήση που της κάνω) τερματίζει αρκετές φορές. Σκέφτομαι να αλλάξω το μπροστινό πηρούνι και να πάω σε κάτι ποιο καλό και πιο βουνίσιο. Επειδή είμαι κανούριος στο άθλημα έχετε καμιά ιδέα για το προς τα που να κινηθώ και τι να κοιτάξω.

----------


## ipo

Άλλα 23km σήμερα, Κηφισιά-Νέα Ερυθραία-Εκάλη-Άνοιξη-Κεφαλάρι.

Βρήκα στον ποδηλατόδρομο της Νέας Ερυθραίας δύο ποδηλάτες και συνεχίσαμε παρέα. Κάναμε λίγο off road στην Άνοιξη, μέσα σε 300 μέτρα λάσπης, το ποδήλατο και τα ρούχα γέμισαν λάσπη. Κάποια στιγμή κόλλησε το ποδήλατο, βούλιαξε η πίσω ρόδα 20cm,  και αναγκάστηκα να πατήσω στη λάσπη. Μέσα στη λάσπη και τα παπούτσια. Έπλυνα το ποδήλατο και τα παπούτσια, αλλά ακόμα πλένω ρούχα...  :Razz:  Πλάκα έχει η λάσπη, αλλά πιο πολλή ώρα πλένεις, παρά κάνεις ποδήλατο.

----------


## Dark_Rex

> Άλλα 23km σήμερα, Κηφισιά-Νέα Ερυθραία-Εκάλη-Άνοιξη-Κεφαλάρι.
> 
> Βρήκα στον ποδηλατόδρομο της Νέας Ερυθραίας δύο ποδηλάτες και συνεχίσαμε παρέα. Κάναμε λίγο off road στην Άνοιξη, μέσα σε 300 μέτρα λάσπης, το ποδήλατο και τα ρούχα γέμισαν λάσπη. Κάποια στιγμή κόλλησε το ποδήλατο, βούλιαξε η πίσω ρόδα 20cm,  και αναγκάστηκα να πατήσω στη λάσπη. Μέσα στη λάσπη και τα παπούτσια. Έπλυνα το ποδήλατο και τα παπούτσια, αλλά ακόμα πλένω ρούχα...  Πλάκα έχει η λάσπη, αλλά πιο πολλή ώρα πλένεις, παρά κάνεις ποδήλατο.


Ipo σε διαβάζω,σε παρακολουθώ, σε ζηλεύω ,κάποια στιγμή μπορεί και να το πάρω απόφαση να (ξαν)ασχοληθώ. :Razz: 
Είμαι κατι στενά πάνω απο τη Ρόδων ,οτι χειρότερο απο άποψη μορφολογίας εδάφους  + κόπροι γειτονιάς = mission impossible. :ROFL:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Οι περιγραφές του Ipo είναι όλα τα λεφτά  :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

> Ipo σε διαβάζω,σε παρακολουθώ, σε ζηλεύω ,κάποια στιγμή μπορεί και να το πάρω απόφαση να (ξαν)ασχοληθώ.
> Είμαι κατι στενά πάνω απο τη Ρόδων ,οτι χειρότερο απο άποψη μορφολογίας εδάφους  + κόπροι γειτονιάς = mission impossible.


Πάρε το απόφαση, είναι εύκολο και ο καιρός είναι ιδανικός αυτή την εποχή.  :Smile:  Από 10km τη φορά ξεκίνησα και τώρα τα 20km τα κάνω για πλάκα.

Την έχω οργώσει τη Ρόδων, την έβαλα και στο review.  :Smile: 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...3&d=1301268140

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

σε κωλοπεριοχές μένετε....  :Razz: 
μέσα στην καταπίεση!

----------


## vamvakoolas

@jdtech: οτιδηποτε αναρτηση που δεν ειναι ελατηριου (δηλ αεριου/λαδιου) εχει τρελη διαφορα με τις συμβατικες. Μαρκες fox, rockshox, marcozzi

@ipo: καταρχην σταματα να κλαιγεσαι :Razz:  και κατα δευτερον εκτος απο τα ρουχα πλενουμε και το ποδηλατο ειδικα οταν η λασπη ειναι ακομα υγρη (για να φυγει γρηγορα). Αν ξεραθει η λασπη γινεται πετρα και καταστρεφει αλυσιδες/φρενα/ντεραγιε. trust me εσπασα 2 αλυσιδες επειδη βαριομουν να πλυνω ΜΤΒ και πετρωσε η λασπη στην επομενη βολτα!

----------


## ipo

Μου το είχες ξαναπεί αυτό για τη λάσπη, οπότε το τήρησα ευλαβικά χτες. Το ποδήλατο είναι πεντακάθαρο τώρα.  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Από τότε που έχω πάρει το ποδήλατο (πάνε περίπου 2 χρόνια - έχει κανένα 1300άρι km) δεν έχω κάνει κανένα service (εκτός μιας φοράς που το είχα πάει στο ποδηλατάδικο να μου ρυθμίσει ταχύτητες/φρένα). Παρατηρώ πως πλέον οι μανέτες των φρένων βυθίζονται αρκετά και κάθε φορά που τις πατάω νιώθω να τρίβεται το συρματόσχοινο πάνω στο προστατευτικό. Μάλλον ήρθε η ώρα για service.

Ερωτώ: Ως απόλυτα αρχάριος μπορώ να κάνω κάποια διαδικασία σχετικά εύκολα και μόνος μου; Πχ. την αλλαγή στα τακάκια των δισκόφρενων ή την αλλαγή των συρματόσχοινων; Έχω δρομολογήσει το καθάρισμα/λάδωμα της αλυσίδας και σκέφτομαι μήπως μπορώ να αποφύγω κάποια έξοδα και να αξιοποιήσω δημιουργικά την ώρα μου....  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Για δισκόφρενα δεν ξέρω πόσο εύκολο είναι να τα ρυθμίσεις. Πάντως αλλάζω-ρυθμίζω μόνος μου τα v-brakes του ποδηλάτου μου.


Χτες που έπλενα σχολαστικά το ποδήλατο, διαπίστωσα ότι έχει σπάσει η βάση (αυτή στον άξονα) μίας ακτίνας του μπροστινού τροχού. Δε φαινόταν, διότι είναι στριμωγμένη με τις άλλες ακτίνες και δε μετακινείται από τη θέση της αν δεν την σπρώξεις με το χέρι. Φαντάζομαι θα είναι εύκολη δουλειά αυτή για έναν ποδηλατά, ε;

----------


## Νikosanagn

Μηχανικά δισκόφρενα.... τσκ τσκ τσκ  :Razz:

----------


## qwertyuiop

ipo, ποια Ρόδων όργωσες, της Εκάλης ή της Ν. Κηφισιάς;

Εγώ τη δεύτερη έχω οργώσει.  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Συμπτωματικά, χτες περάσαμε και από τη Ρόδων της Νέας Κηφισιάς, αλλά γενικά δεν περνάω από εκεί. 

Αυτή που παίρνω τακτικά τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες είναι η Ρόδων της Εκάλης, που είναι προέκταση της Γεωργίου Παπανδρέου της Νέας Ερυθραίας, η οποία με τη σειρά της είναι προέκταση ( :Razz: ) της οδού Στροφυλιού της Κηφισιάς. Σε αυτές τις τρεις διαδοχικές οδούς εκτείνεται ο ποδηλατόδρομος.

Είναι πολύ όμορφη διαδρομή, γεμάτη πεύκα, με φαρδύ δρόμο και αραιή δόμηση. Ο λόγος που σώθηκε από την άναρχη οικιστική ανάπτυξη της ευρύτερης περιοχής της πρωτεύουσας, είναι το γεγονός ότι από εκεί περνούσαν οι γραμμές του τραίνου που πήγαινε στα λατομεία του Διονύσου. Γι' αυτό βλέπεις να ακολουθεί ανοικτές καμπύλες και να έχει ομαλή μηκοτομή. Ακόμα και στη Νέα Ερυθραία που έχει μεγάλο συντελεστή δόμησης, αυτή η οδός είναι κόσμημα.

----------


## qwertyuiop

Όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις θα τα είχα δει αν δεν υπήρχαν κάποιοι παράγοντες στην περιοχή μου (Ν. Κηφισιά) που με παρεμποδίζουν, και σε αυτούς συμπεριλαμβάνεται η ολοκληρωτική έλλειψη φάρδους των πεζοδρομίων όπως και η απουσία ποδηλατόδρομων. Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις αποπειραθεί να περάσεις κάποια από τις 2 γέφυρες από εδώ προς Αδάμες. Αν έχεις περάσει, θα καταλάβεις στο έπακρο τι εννοώ. Από όλους τους δρόμους εδώ μόνο η  Ελαιών είναι φιλική προς τον ποδηλάτη και για να καταφέρεις να κάνεις ποδήλατο σε δρόμο χωρίς να φοβάσαι τα αμάξια που βολοδέρνουν παντού , πρέπει ή να πας σε ερημική σχετικά περιοχή (χαμηλά στις αδάμες και στο ρέμα εκεί) ή σε αραιοκατοικημένη (παίρνοντας τη Λύρα προς Μεταμόρφωση και στρίβοντας δεξιά). Αλλιώς μοναδική διέξοδος είναι η επαγρύπνηση και η φοβισμένη οδήγηση με συχνές διακοπές για "πατήματα". (πεζοδρόμια που δε χωρούν και πεζό και εσένα, αυτοκίνητα , δέντρα , μπάζα , σκουπίδια) 

Εξαιτίας αυτών το ανώτερο από τα σημεία που προανέφερες και έχω καταφέρει να προσεγγίσω με ποδήλατο είναι ένα αρκετά μεγάλο κομμάτι της Τατοΐου με ό,τι συνεπάγεται αυτό, στην Ερυθραία κυρίως.

----------


## kostantis

Τυχερός μέσα στην ατυχία μου πραγματικά! :Biggrin: 
Μόλις γύρισα από Redzeppelin.

H ατυχία ήτανε ότι το μοναδικό FS της cube το οποίο ήτανε σε προσφορά από τα 1500+ στα 1000€ εξαφανίστηκε.

To τυχερό της υπόθεσης ήτανε ότι σε 10-15 ημέρες θα φέρει 22αρη cube acid το οποίο ήθελα να το δοκιμάσω και δεν μπορούσα.Το έκανε παραγγελία κάποιος άλλος οπότε μας έκατσε καλά.
Παρεπιπτόντως αυτός που το έκανε παραγγελία ήτανε 1,90 από ότι μου είπε οπότε είμαι στανταράκι για 22αρη.

Αναμένουμε άλλες 10-15 ημέρες λοιπόν.. :Crying:

----------


## ipo

> Όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις θα τα είχα δει αν δεν υπήρχαν κάποιοι παράγοντες στην περιοχή μου (Ν. Κηφισιά) που με παρεμποδίζουν, και σε αυτούς συμπεριλαμβάνεται η ολοκληρωτική έλλειψη φάρδους των πεζοδρομίων όπως και η απουσία ποδηλατόδρομων. Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις αποπειραθεί να περάσεις κάποια από τις 2 γέφυρες από εδώ προς Αδάμες. Αν έχεις περάσει, θα καταλάβεις στο έπακρο τι εννοώ. Από όλους τους δρόμους εδώ μόνο η  Ελαιών είναι φιλική προς τον ποδηλάτη και για να καταφέρεις να κάνεις ποδήλατο σε δρόμο χωρίς να φοβάσαι τα αμάξια που βολοδέρνουν παντού , πρέπει ή να πας σε ερημική σχετικά περιοχή (χαμηλά στις αδάμες και στο ρέμα εκεί) ή σε αραιοκατοικημένη (παίρνοντας τη Λύρα προς Μεταμόρφωση και στρίβοντας δεξιά). Αλλιώς μοναδική διέξοδος είναι η επαγρύπνηση και η φοβισμένη οδήγηση με συχνές διακοπές για "πατήματα". (πεζοδρόμια που δε χωρούν και πεζό και εσένα, αυτοκίνητα , δέντρα , μπάζα , σκουπίδια) 
> 
> Εξαιτίας αυτών το ανώτερο από τα σημεία που προανέφερες και έχω καταφέρει να προσεγγίσω με ποδήλατο είναι ένα αρκετά μεγάλο κομμάτι της Τατοΐου με ό,τι συνεπάγεται αυτό, στην Ερυθραία κυρίως.


Δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα έχουμε μάθει να κάνουμε κάποιες υποχωρήσεις στο θέμα των πεζοδρομίων και των ποδηλατοδρόμων. Οπότε, κατ' αρχήν είναι σωστά όσα λες.

Αν όμως δούμε τα πράγματα όπως είναι στην Αθήνα και τα προάστια, πιστεύω ότι η περιοχή που βρίσκεσαι προσφέρεται για ποδηλασία. Η κυκλοφορία των αυτοκινήτων στους απλούς δρόμους (όχι στις λεωφόρους, ούτε στην Τατοΐου που ανέφερες) είναι χαμηλή και σχετικά ασφαλής για ποδηλάτη. Πάντοτε βέβαια θα υπάρχουν οι ασυνείδητοι οδηγοί που θα αδιαφορήσουν για την ασφάλεια του ποδηλάτη και αποτελούν δυνητικό κίνδυνο.

Οι Αδάμες που ανέφερες είναι καλό μέρος για ποδήλατο (αν εξαιρέσεις τα αδέσποτα σκυλιά), σχεδόν μηδενική κίνηση αυτοκινήτων, ωραίο περιβάλλον. Το ίδιο και όλη σχεδόν η Νέα Κηφισιά. Το μειονέκτημα της περιοχής για την ποδηλασία (σε σχέση π.χ. με τα νότια προάστια) είναι οι κλίσεις του εδάφους που σε κουράζουν πιο γρήγορα σε σχέση με το επίπεδο ανάγλυφο. Με μερικές εβδομάδες προπόνηση, αυτό το πρόβλημα εξαλείφεται, αφού βελτιώνεται η φυσική σου κατάσταση και δεν κουράζεσαι τόσο εύκολα στις ανηφόρες, ενώ μαθαίνεις τις αντοχές σου και το ρυθμό με τον οποίο βγάζεις τα περισσότερα χιλιόμετρα ευχάριστα.

Ειδικά όσο ανεβαίνεις βόρεια (Εκάλη, Άνοιξη, Δροσιά, Σταμάτα) κι εφόσον ακολουθείς τους παράλληλους στη λεωφόρο δρόμους, δε θα συναντήσεις πρόβλημα με αυτοκίνητα, ενώ θα είσαι διαρκώς μέσα στα δέντρα. Χρόνο να έχεις και υπάρχουν φοβερές περιοχές για ποδηλασία ξεκινώντας με το ποδήλατο από το σπίτι σου (εννοώ να μη χρειαστεί να το φορτώσεις στο αμάξι για να πας στα βασιλικά κτήματα ή αλλού).

----------


## qwertyuiop

Δεν είπα ότι η περιοχή είναι κακή, απλά εκ των πραγμάτων τα πράματα είναι δυσκολότερα όλες τις μέρες της εβδομάδας πλην δευτέρας, τετάρτης και κυριακής. Δε με ενοχλεί τόσο το οτι υπάρχουν αυτοκίνητα όσο το ότι ξέρω ότι αυτοί που οδηγούν με έχουν γραμμένο στα @@ τους. Έχει τύχει να περάσω μπροστά από αυτοκίνητο και ο οδηγός θεωρώντας πως προλαβαίνω να περάσω δεν επιβράδυνε καθόλου με αποτέλεσμα να με χτυπήσει ελαφρώς στο πίσω μέρος του ελαστικού μου και να με κάνει να χάσω την ισορροπία μου. 
Δόξα τω θεώ ήταν ευσυνείδητος και όταν κατέβηκε να ζητήσει συγγνώμη μου τα είπε αυτά και μου έδωσε και το τηλέφωνό του για την περίπτωση που έχει ζημιά το ποδήλατο.  :Razz: 

Το ανάγλυφο της περιοχής είναι όντως κουραστικό , αλλά μετά από 1-2 μήνες ποδηλασίας (αρχής γενομένης από την αλλαγή της ώρας) δεν αποτελεί πλέον πρόβλημα. 

Στο κέντρο της Αθήνας γι' αυτό και δεν έχω πετύχει ποδηλάτη (αμπελόκηπους). Πραγματικά δεν υπάρχει χώρος για πεζό. 

Τι μου θύμισες με τα αδέσποτα, είχα βγει ένα φεγγάρι βόλτα με μια κοπέλα και πήγα να της κάνω τον σπουδαίο ότι ξέρω ένα φοβερό μέρος (ρέμα) και η κακομοίρα εκτός του ότι ψόφησε από τη διαδρομή, πετύχαμε κι έναν κόπρο με άγριες διαθέσεις και αναγκάστηκα να κάνω αντιπερισπασμούς και κόλπα για να φύγουμε ταυτόχρονα χωρίς να κυνηγήσει κανέναν. Τελικά δεν ασχολήθηκε καν, αναλώθηκε στο να γαβγίζει και έγινα και ρεντίκολο στην άλλη που ευτυχώς ήταν ευγενική, κρυφογέλαγε και απέφευγε να ξαναφέρει την κουβέντα στο περιστατικό.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Θα ήθελα να πάω Εκάλη κλπ για ποδήλατο και ψήνομαι όλο και περισσότερο, το πάσχα που θα έχω άπλετο (και) ποδηλατικό χρόνο θα αποπειραθώ σίγουρα να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο, αν όχι νωρίτερα.

----------


## ipo

> Από τότε που έχω πάρει το ποδήλατο (πάνε περίπου 2 χρόνια - έχει κανένα *1300άρι km*) ...


1300km σε δύο χρόνια.  :One thumb up:  Να κι ένας που αξιοποιεί το ποδήλατο.

Οι περισσότεροι γνωστοί μου δεν έκαναν ούτε 500 χιλιόμετρα τα τελευταία 2-3 χρόνια που πήραν ποδήλατο. Σκονίζεται σε κάποια αποθήκη.

Μη βγει τώρα ο Βαμβακούλας να μας πει ότι κάνει 1300 km το μήνα.  :Razz:  Οι φανατικοί ποδηλάτες (αθλητές και μη) έχουν τα 1.000 km στάνταρ ανά μήνα, αλλά δε θα κάνουμε σύγκριση με τους ερασιτέχνες-περιστασιακούς ποδηλάτες. Αν μπορώ να κάνω συστηματικά 100-200km το μήνα, προσωπικά θα είμαι υπέρ ευχαριστημένος.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Ipe ~50km/μήνα δεν είναι και πάρα πολλά. Εδώ σε μία βόλτα σου πατάς 25άρες  :Very Happy: 

Σκέψου το 2 φορές τον μήνα. Normal χρήση. Τώρα που καλοκαιριάζει θα γράψει km το κοντέρ!  :Cool: 

ΥΓ: Επειδή μ' αρέσει ο χειμώνας, σήμερα λέω να βγω μια random τσάρκα προς το κέντρο ή όπου αλλού προκύψει... Mouse Potato θέλοντος, και καιρού επιτρέποντος πάντα!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ipo

> Ipe ~50km/μήνα δεν είναι και πάρα πολλά. Εδώ σε μία βόλτα σου πατάς 25άρες 
> 
> Σκέψου το 2 φορές τον μήνα. Normal χρήση. Τώρα που καλοκαιριάζει θα γράψει km το κοντέρ!


Το ζήτημα είναι πόσα κάνεις σε βάθος χρόνου, όχι πόσα κάνεις μόλις αγοράσεις το ποδήλατο και ενθουσιαστείς ή μόλις σου έρθει το κέφι. Εσύ το πήρες και κάνεις συστηματικά, έστω και 50km/μήνα κατά μέσο ώρα. Τώρα π.χ. κάνω κάμποσα χιλιόμετρα, αλλά το καλοκαίρι μάλλον θα χάσω επαφή, διότι δε μου αρέσει η πολλή ζέστη.

Πρακτικά, μετά από 10 χρόνια, ξεκίνησα να κάνω ποδήλατο το Σεπτέμβριο που πέρασε. Πιο πριν το έβγαζα μόνο 2 φορές το χρόνο για 10 km τη φορά. Πάντοτε μου άρεσε, αλλά χωρίς παρέα βαριέσαι αργά ή γρήγορα. Με το που έπιασαν οι φίλοι μου τα 18 χρόνια και πήραν δίπλωμα οδήγησης δεν ήθελαν να ακούσουν το ποδήλατο, λες και το μισούσαν, οπότε δεν έβρισκα παρέα και βαριόμουν να βγω μόνος συχνά.

Το καλό είναι ότι με τα ποδηλατικά φόρουμ παρέσυρε ο ένας τον άλλον και αναπτύχθηκε ποδηλατική κουλτούρα τα τελευταία χρόνια, σε σημείο το ποδήλατο να φτάσει στα όρια της μόδας και να κάνουν αρκετοί μεγάλοι άνθρωποι, όχι μόνο αθλητές και παιδιά.

----------


## qwertyuiop

Ipo, επειδή βρέθηκα με κάποια λεφτουδάκια στο paypal μου, θέλω να σε ρωτήσω αν το κοντέρ που προανέφερες ότι πήρες από ebay έχει πρόβλημα όντας ενσύρματο. Αυτό που είχα ως πέρσι ήταν ασύρματο. Ποια είναι η εμπειρία σου σχετικά με το θέμα αυτό;

----------


## ipo

> Ipo, επειδή βρέθηκα με κάποια λεφτουδάκια στο paypal μου, θέλω να σε ρωτήσω αν το κοντέρ που προανέφερες ότι πήρες από ebay έχει πρόβλημα όντας ενσύρματο. Αυτό που είχα ως πέρσι ήταν ασύρματο. Ποια είναι η εμπειρία σου σχετικά με το θέμα αυτό;


Μέχρι στιγμής είμαι ικανοποιημένος από την αγορά. Το κοντέρ είναι αρκετά αξιόπιστο (τσεκαρισμένες οι αποστάσεις που δίνει με το οδόμετρο του αυτοκινήτου).

Λίγο στις μεγάλες ταχύτητες τα χάνει καμία φορά. Π.χ. σε καμία μεγάλη κατηφόρα που κάποιες φορές πιάνω 50-60km/h για λίγα μέτρα (αν πεταχτεί σκύλος θα με κλαίτε  :Razz: ), δείχνει 25km/h ή 80km/h. Αυτό όμως δε συμβαίνει πάντοτε, ενώ μέχρι τα 40km/h είναι ακριβές.

Η τοποθέτησή του με το καλώδιο είναι εύκολη και γενικότερα δε δείχνει να έχει προβλήματα ποιότητας. Για αντοχή στο χρόνο δεν μπορώ να εγγυηθώ, αφού δεν το έχω ούτε 6 μήνες.

Πάντως ο λόγος απόδοση/τιμή τείνει στο άπειρο, αφού τα 2,4€ είναι λίγα χρήματα. Σε εμένα έφτασε σε δύο εβδομάδες, αλλά στο νήμα του e-bay κάποιοι αναφέρουν 7 εβδομάδες αναμονή για αντικείμενα από Κίνα. Αν δεν έχεις φώτα και κυκλοφορείς σούρουπο ή βράδυ, καλό είναι να πάρεις και τέτοια. Με 2€ (με τα μεταφορικά) παίρνεις μπροστινό και πίσω φως LED.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Εγώ χωρίς να θέλω να το παίξω κανας φοβερός ποδηλάτης απλά τυχαίνει να χρησιμοποιώ το ποδήλατο συχνά έχω κάνει απο πέρυσι (βγάζοντας όλο το καλοκαίρι) τον Μαιο 1500+ χιλιόμετρα... Τώρα που πήρα το καινούργιο και επειδή απο την νέα χρονια θα έχω περισσότερο χρόνο θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω περισσότερα.  :Smile:

----------


## qwertyuiop

ΙPO σε χιλιοευχαριστώ για το παραπάνω σου ποστ. Θα αγοράσω αυτό
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/electro...eedometer-2682 που μπορεί μεν να είναι πιο ακριβό, περιέχει ωστόσο μεταφορικά και έχει πολύ καλές κριτικές.

----------


## ipo

> ΙPO σε χιλιοευχαριστώ για το παραπάνω σου ποστ. Θα αγοράσω αυτό
> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/electro...eedometer-2682 που μπορεί μεν να είναι πιο ακριβό, περιέχει ωστόσο μεταφορικά και έχει πολύ καλές κριτικές.


Αυτό έχω. Το ίδιο είναι με εκείνο που σου έδειξα στο ebay, απλώς οι φωτογραφίες παραμορφώνουν την αναλογία μήκους-πλάτους. Δε βρίσκω λόγο να πληρώσεις 50% περισσότερα χρήματα για να το πάρεις από το dealextreme.

----------


## cuprakatos

> Εγώ χωρίς να θέλω να το παίξω κανας φοβερός ποδηλάτης απλά τυχαίνει να χρησιμοποιώ το ποδήλατο συχνά έχω κάνει απο πέρυσι (βγάζοντας όλο το καλοκαίρι) τον Μαιο 1500+ χιλιόμετρα... Τώρα που πήρα το καινούργιο και επειδή απο την νέα χρονια θα έχω περισσότερο χρόνο θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω περισσότερα.


Για να μην ψάχνω πιο πίσω , αγωνιστικό ή mountain φίλε nikosanagn ;

........Auto merged post: cuprakatos πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> 1300km σε δύο χρόνια.  Να κι ένας που αξιοποιεί το ποδήλατο.
> 
> Οι περισσότεροι γνωστοί μου δεν έκαναν ούτε 500 χιλιόμετρα τα τελευταία 2-3 χρόνια που πήραν ποδήλατο. Σκονίζεται σε κάποια αποθήκη.
> 
> Μη βγει τώρα ο Βαμβακούλας να μας πει ότι κάνει 1300 km το μήνα.  Οι φανατικοί ποδηλάτες (αθλητές και μη) έχουν τα 1.000 km στάνταρ ανά μήνα, αλλά δε θα κάνουμε σύγκριση με τους ερασιτέχνες-περιστασιακούς ποδηλάτες. Αν μπορώ να κάνω συστηματικά 100-200km το μήνα, προσωπικά θα είμαι υπέρ ευχαριστημένος.


Πριν απο 20!! χρόνια τα έκανα σε 13 μέρες επι δυόμιση χρόνια , εκτός τους χειμώνες που κάναμε τη χειμερινή , τρέξιμο - κολύμβηση κλπ  (Π.Ο.Β.Ε.) Τώρα αν ανέβω . . . θα ξανακατέβω  :Laughing:  άστα να πάνε

----------


## qwertyuiop

> Αυτό έχω. Το ίδιο είναι με εκείνο που σου έδειξα στο ebay, απλώς οι φωτογραφίες παραμορφώνουν την αναλογία μήκους-πλάτους. Δε βρίσκω λόγο να πληρώσεις 50% περισσότερα χρήματα για να το πάρεις από το dealextreme.


Ε καλά, θα φτιάξω τοστ για το σχολείο αύριο αντί να πάρω τυρόπιτα να αναπληρώσω την απώλεια.  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Ε καλά, θα φτιάξω τοστ για το σχολείο αύριο αντί να πάρω τυρόπιτα να αναπληρώσω την απώλεια.


Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις μερικά κλικ στον υπολογιστή σου κάνεις, δε μας είπες γιατί προτιμάς το dealextreme. Δεν είναι τα 1,3€, αλλά το γεγονός ότι ο ένας Κινέζος (του dealextreme) εκμεταλλεύεται το γεγονός της φήμης του και σου πουλάει το προϊόν 55% ακριβότερα. Αυτό και μόνο, θα έπρεπε να κάνει έναν ευσυνείδητο καταναλωτή να απορρίψει την πρότασή του.

----------


## senkradvii

> Ε καλά, θα φτιάξω τοστ για το σχολείο αύριο αντί να πάρω τυρόπιτα να αναπληρώσω την απώλεια.


Μπορεί σε τέτοια ποσά να μην αξίζει όπως λες όμως γενικά θα ήταν καλό να το εφαρμόζεις σε όλες τις αγορές σου..  :Wink:

----------


## ipo

> Πριν απο 20!! χρόνια τα έκανα σε 13 μέρες επι δυόμιση χρόνια , εκτός τους χειμώνες που κάναμε τη χειμερινή , τρέξιμο - κολύμβηση κλπ  (Π.Ο.Β.Ε.) Τώρα αν ανέβω . . . θα ξανακατέβω  άστα να πάνε


Να 'τος και ο τριαθλητής!  :Smile:  Εσύ είχες γράψει περισσότερα χιλιόμετρα και από τους ...ταξιτζήδες.  :Razz: 

Πάντως ποτέ δεν είναι αργά να ξαναξεκινήσεις, χωρίς βέβαια να θέσεις τους στόχους που πετύχαινες στα 18 σου, ούτε να ανυπομονείς να φτάσεις στο ίδιο επίπεδο. Την πρώτη φορά θα "ξανακατέβεις", όπως λες, τη δεύτερη θα ξανακατέβεις μετά από 5 km, κοκ.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........



Off Topic





> Μπορεί σε τέτοια ποσά να μην αξίζει όπως λες όμως γενικά θα ήταν καλό να το εφαρμόζεις σε όλες τις αγορές σου..


Αν και έχουμε βγει offtopic, τι εννοείς δεν "αξίζει"; Δεν αξίζει να αλλάξεις ιστοσελίδα; Ή να πατήσεις ένα link;

Αν ψάξετε στο ebay, θα βρείτε το συγκεκριμένο οδόμετρο από 2,4€ έως 12€. Η πλάκα είναι ότι πουλάνε σε όλες τις τιμές, διότι είναι τόσο χαμηλές που ο κόσμος βαριέται να κάνει ένα κλικ παραπάνω για να το βρει σε χαμηλότερη τιμή, ενώ μερικοί θα το πληρώνουν παραπάνω επειδή το μεγαλύτερο κόστος ίσως τους εμπνέει περισσότερη εμπιστοσύνη. Πάω στοίχημα ότι ο τύπος με τα 12€ θα γελάει με όσους δίνουν 5-πλάσια χρήματα.

Αυτό που ίσως αξίζει σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις είναι να το πάρεις από μεσάζοντα στη Βρετανία, ώστε να σου έρθει σε μία εβδομάδα, αν βιάζεσαι να το πάρεις. Τότε ίσως αξίζει να δώσεις και 7€ παραπάνω.

----------


## senkradvii

Off Topic





> Αν και έχουμε βγει offtopic, τι εννοείς δεν "αξίζει"; Δεν αξίζει να αλλάξεις ιστοσελίδα; Ή να πατήσεις ένα link;


Εννοώ πως επειδή η διαφορά είναι αμελητέα και πως στην τελική χρηματικά δεν έχει και πολύ σημασία από που θα το πάρει με την λογική της τυρόπιτας. Δεν θα χάσει και πολλά.. Δηλαδή μπορεί να του φαίνεται πως δεν αξίζει αλλά δεν είναι σωστός τρόπος σκέψης αυτός. Όμως γιατί εξηγούμε τώρα εγώ? Μαζί σου είμαι.. Άλλωστε τον παρότρυνα να το σκέφτεται για όλες τις αγορές που κάνει ακόμα και τις πιο μικρές!  :Confused:

----------


## ipo

Off Topic


		ΟΚ, παρεξήγησα, συμφωνούμε.  :Smile:

----------


## pelasgian

> Είναι φορές που σκέφτομαι να φορέσω slick λάστιχα στο ποδήλατό μου, διότι κάνω το 95% των χιλιομέτρων σε άσφαλτο ή ποδηλατόδρομο (τουβλάκι). Τώρα έχει πολύ χοντρά τρακτερωτά (το περιθώριο στο πίσω πιρούνι είναι λιγότερο από 5 χιλιοστά σε κάθε πλευρά). Σκέφτομαι όμως ότι μετά θα τα βρίσκω πολύ σκούρα στο χώμα, έστω και τα λίγα χιλιόμετρα που κάνω σε αυτό.
> 
> Περισσότερο με προβληματίζει το γεγονός ότι ίσως σκάει πιο συχνά η σαμπρέλα από αιχμηρές προεξοχές και αγκάθια, που τώρα δε φτάνουν σε αυτή χάρη στα μεγάλα "τακάκια" του πέλματος. Απ' όταν έβαλα αυτά τα λάστιχα, 1-2 φορές μόνο είχα σκασμένη σαμπρέλα, ενώ με τα παλαιότερα πιο συχνά. Είναι φυσικά και ο παράγοντας τύχη που μετράει περισσότερο, αλλά κάτι μου λέει ότι βοηθάει το τρακτερωτό πέλμα.


Λοιπόν, το πρόβλημά σου έχει λύση.
Θες ένα SPECIALIZED CAPTAIN 2.0 μπροστά.
Και ένα KENDA SMALL BLOCK 8 2.0 πίσω. 

Αν τα βάλεις ανάποδα, πας για αγορές οικοπέδων. 
Επίσης, βάλε 4 bar πίεση μέσα και ΧΟΝΤΡΕΣ σαμπρέλες για 2.2 - 2.4"
Άμα λειτουργούν σε εμένα, λειτουργούν στους πάντες.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Για να μην ψάχνω πιο πίσω , αγωνιστικό ή mountain φίλε nikosanagn ;


 Mountain bike...

----------


## cuprakatos

> Mountain bike...


Και σύ ;  :Sorry:  δε μπορώ να βρω άνθρωπο με street  να οργανώνουμε τίποτα γύρες (σιγ΄σ-σιγα) στην αρχή , γιατί με βλέπω με τρία μπαϊ μπας  :ROFL:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Που στην Κρήτη?  :Blink:

----------


## qwertyuiop

> Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις μερικά κλικ στον υπολογιστή σου κάνεις, δε μας είπες γιατί προτιμάς το dealextreme. Δεν είναι τα 1,3€, αλλά το γεγονός ότι ο ένας Κινέζος (του dealextreme) εκμεταλλεύεται το γεγονός της φήμης του και σου πουλάει το προϊόν 55% ακριβότερα. Αυτό και μόνο, θα έπρεπε να κάνει έναν ευσυνείδητο καταναλωτή να απορρίψει την πρότασή του.


Φοβάμαι τους χρόνους παράδοσης από τέτοιες πηγές, δεν έχει κάνει ποτέ κάτι πάνω από 2 βδομάδες να έρθει.






> Μπορεί σε τέτοια ποσά να μην αξίζει όπως λες όμως γενικά θα ήταν καλό να το εφαρμόζεις σε όλες τις αγορές σου..


Ε καλά τα λεφτά προέρχονταν ήδη από refund , οπότε ήταν καμμένα χαρτιά. 

Στις αγορές μου προσέχω μόνο όταν η διαφορά ξεπερνά τα 3-4 ευρώ τουλάχιστον και πάντα συνυπολογίζω κι άλλους παράγοντες. 

Προτιμώ πιχι ένα προϊόν τεχνολογίας με την αξιοπιστία και την ταχύτητα του πλαισίου κι ας το πληρώσω 5 ευρώ παραπάνω από το pixmania που ούτε φυσικό κατάστημα δεν έχει...  :Wink:

----------


## senkradvii

> Που στην Κρήτη?


Το *Νέο Ηράκλειο* είναι στην Κρήτη? Τότε το παλιό που είναι?  :Blink: 

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 35 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Προτιμώ πιχι ένα προϊόν τεχνολογίας *με την αξιοπιστία και την ταχύτητα του πλαισίου* κι ας το πληρώσω 5 ευρώ παραπάνω από το pixmania που ούτε φυσικό κατάστημα δεν έχει...


Σε δικαιολογώ γιατί είσαι νέος ακόμα. Θα μάθεις. Αλλά μάλλον με τον δύσκολο τρόπο!  :Razz:

----------


## cuprakatos

[QUOTE=senkradvii;4059693]Το *Νέο Ηράκλειο* είναι στην Κρήτη? Τότε το παλιό που είναι?  :Blink: 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

........Auto merged post: cuprakatos πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Που στην Κρήτη?


Και είμαστε και πατριωτάκια , μη μου πείς ότι πινεις καφέ και στο poco poco ;

----------


## qwertyuiop

> Το *Νέο Ηράκλειο* είναι στην Κρήτη? Τότε το παλιό που είναι? 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 35 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Σε δικαιολογώ γιατί είσαι νέος ακόμα. Θα μάθεις. Αλλά μάλλον με τον δύσκολο τρόπο!




Έχω ακούσει πολλά , ωστόσο προσωπικά έχω τις καλύτερες εμπειρίες. Και καμία άσχημη, φυσικά.

----------


## cuprakatos

> Έχω ακούσει πολλά , ωστόσο προσωπικά έχω τις καλύτερες εμπειρίες. Και καμία άσχημη, φυσικά.


Για το Νεο Ηράκλειο ;  :Crazy:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Χιχιχι Το Ν. δεν το είδα  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> Χιχιχι Το Ν. δεν το είδα


Δικαιολογημένα.. 


*Spoiler:*




			Ούτε εγώ μέχρι να ποστάρει το μήνυμα και το προσέξω.. Δεν γινόταν να μην σε πειράξω όμως!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ok " Sen "   :Razz:

----------


## qwertyuiop

> Για το Νεο Ηράκλειο ;


ΧΑΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑ  :Worthy:   :Respekt: 


Από Κυριακή ο καιρός θα είναι μούρλια, η μέρα μεγάλη και η ορατότητα άριστη. Το απογευματάκι έχει επιτέλους ποδηλατική εξόρμηση έπειτα από 1 βδομάδα σχολικού βίου.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ipo

> Από Κυριακή ο καιρός θα είναι μούρλια, η μέρα μεγάλη και *η ορατότητα άριστη*. Το απογευματάκι έχει επιτέλους ποδηλατική εξόρμηση έπειτα από 1 βδομάδα σχολικού βίου.


Πρώτη φορά βλέπω άνθρωπο να θεωρεί σαν κριτήριο για την ποδηλασία την ορατότητα.  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Κοίτα η αλήθεια είναι οτι εγώ την βρίσκω με ομίχλη αλλα περι ορέξεως... :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> Κοίτα η αλήθεια είναι οτι εγώ την βρίσκω με ομίχλη αλλα περι ορέξεως...



 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:   :Respekt: 


*Spoiler:*




			Έλα μολόγα τα! Ακολούθησες την 1η συμβουλή του 29gk για τους εφιάλτες!  :Wink:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Έλα μολόγα τα! Ακολούθησες την 1η συμβουλή του 29gk για τους εφιάλτες!


Καλή αλήθεια λέω! :Razz:  Ορίστε απο την εκδρομή στον Μαραθώνα!

----------


## senkradvii

> Καλή αλήθεια λέω! Ορίστε απο την εκδρομή στον Μαραθώνα!


 :Laughing:  Ωραίος!  :One thumb up:

----------


## ipo

Σε λίγο θα μας πει ότι είδε το τέρας του Loch Ness μέσα στη λίμνη του Μαραθώνα.  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Off Topic





> Σε λίγο θα μας πει ότι είδε το τέρας του Loch Ness μέσα στη λίμνη του Μαραθώνα.


Πως γίνεται το τέρας της Loch Ness να είναι στον Μαραθώνα και όχι στην ίδια την Loch Ness;  :Confused: 

 :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Αστον μωρέ την εξυπνάδα του ήθελε να πει, εγώ είδες? *κύριος!* ούτε που απάντησα!  :Razz: 

 :onetooth:

----------


## senkradvii

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Πως γίνεται το τέρας της Loch Ness να είναι στον Μαραθώνα και όχι στην ίδια την Loch Ness;


Αποδημητικό τέρας σε επικοινωνούντες με υπόγεια κανάλια και αστρικές πύλες λίμνες?  :Crazy:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Off Topic





> Αστον μωρέ την εξυπνάδα του ήθελα να πει, εγώ είδες? *κύριος!* ούτε που απάντησα!


Θα την βρει την απάντηση αυτός. Δεν τον φοβάμαι...  :Cool:

----------


## ipo

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Αποδημητικό τέρας σε επικοινωνούντες με υπόγεια κανάλια και αστρικές πύλες λίμνες?


Από το στόμα μου το πήρες! Το τέρας ξεχειμωνιάζει πάντοτε σε μεσογειακό κλίμα.  :RTFM: 

Είδατε ο μορφωμένος άνθρωπος, ε;  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> *Από το στόμα μου το πήρες*! Το τέρας ξεχειμωνιάζει πάντοτε σε μεσογειακό κλίμα.


Ιου! Παρ' το πίσω!  :Razz:   :Laughing: 




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Είδατε ο μορφωμένος άνθρωπος, ε;


Ε καλά τώρα..  :Biggrin:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Μου αρέσουν τα off topic πλαίσια που βάζετε... σιγά μην μπει κανένας mod εδώ μέσα...

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 6 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Ωχχ Ipe σε ξέχασα ρε συ σόρυ...  :Laughing:

----------


## senkradvii

Ιpo τα ακούς!!! Ο Νίκος σε καθαίρεσε από Mod!  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ποδηλάτης και mod δεν γίνεται... :Razz: 


*Spoiler:*




			όπως και πιο σοκολάτα γάλακτος...  δεν γίνεται. (Δεν άντεχα να μην το πω μου καρφώθηκε στο μυαλο  :Laughing: )

----------


## senkradvii

Off Topic





> Ποδηλάτης και mod δεν γίνεται...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			όπως και πιο σοκολάτα γάλακτος...  δεν γίνεται. (Δεν άντεχα να μην το πω μου καρφώθηκε στο μυαλο )


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Οκ αναθεωρώ. Δεν ακολούθησες την 1η συμβουλή του 29gk. Πήρες overdose της δεύτερης!!!!  :Scared:

----------


## pelasgian

Μια χαρά γίνεται: τίγκα στις μόντες και τα κωλοπειράγματα είναι τα περισσότερα ποδήλατα πλέον. 
Την άλλη φορά με προσπέρασε ποδήλατο με δύο ηλεκτρομηχανές σα σταματημένο.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Μια χαρά γίνεται: τίγκα στις μόντες και τα κωλοπειράγματα είναι τα περισσότερα ποδήλατα πλέον. 
> Την άλλη φορά με προσπέρασε ποδήλατο με δύο ηλεκτρομηχανές σα σταματημένο.


Μπαρντόν? :Blink:

----------


## senkradvii

> Μια χαρά γίνεται: τίγκα στις μόντες και τα κωλοπειράγματα είναι τα περισσότερα ποδήλατα πλέον. 
> Την άλλη φορά με προσπέρασε ποδήλατο με δύο ηλεκτρομηχανές σα σταματημένο.


 :Offtopic:   :On topic please:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Off Topic





> Οκ αναθεωρώ. Δεν ακολούθησες την 1η συμβουλή του 29gk. Πήρες overdose της δεύτερης!!!!


 Μην το λές και με Overdose της πρώτης το μυαλό φυραίνει  :Crazy:

----------


## senkradvii

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		 Μην το λές και με Overdose της πρώτης το μυαλό φυραίνει


Aν το έχεις στο manual sure..!  :Whistle:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Off Topic


		Για manual καταστάσει μιλάμε και εκείνος αυτό θα εννούσε  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Για manual καταστάσει μιλάμε και εκείνο αυτό θα εννούσε


Είμαι αρκετά σίγουρος πως όχι..  :Razz:  

GN!  :Yawn:

----------


## qwertyuiop

> Πρώτη φορά βλέπω άνθρωπο να θεωρεί σαν κριτήριο για την ποδηλασία την ορατότητα.


Ε άμα είναι νύχτα καμια φορα και  φάς κανα  στραπάτσο από λακούβα που δεν είδες ούτε εσύ ούτε ο φακός σου, θα με θυμηθείς.  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> Ε άμα είναι νύχτα καμια φορα και  φάς κανα  στραπάτσο από λακούβα που δεν είδες ούτε εσύ ούτε ο φακός σου, θα με θυμηθείς.


Όρατότητα άριστη και νύχτα βέβαια είναι δύο έννοιες εντελώς αντιφατικές έτσι?  :Wink:  


*Spoiler:*




			Σε πειράζω..  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

θα κατεβω σημερα ετσι για πλακα (αντι να τρεχω σε κανενα γυμναστηριο λεω να γυρισω...πεταλι) κανα ποδηλατακι διαθεσιμο? :ROFL:

----------


## ipo

Άλλαξα τα πίσω τακάκια των φρένων και έβγαλα την ακτίνα που είχε σπάσει.  :Smile:  Ελπίζω να μου δώσουν μία ακτίνα 26cm σε ποδηλατάδικο, διότι online βλέπω ότι τις πουλάνε σε 50άδες.


Επειδή έχω αρχίσει να αυξάνω λίγο τις αποστάσεις που κάνω, θα αγοράσω τις επόμενες ημέρες κάποια πράγματα, ώστε να έχω αυτονομία σε περίπτωση που παρουσιαστεί μικροπρόβλημα.

1) Τσαντάκι, μάλλον αυτό που μπαίνει κάτω από τη σέλα. Στο e-bay κοστίζουν 6€. Υπάρχει κάτι που πρέπει να προσέξω; Π.χ. αυτό κι αυτό. Θα ρωτήσω στο ποδηλατάδικο που θα πάω για την ακτίνα, αλλά κάτι μου λέει ότι οι τιμές στις τσάντες θα είναι διπλάσιες. Σημειωτέον, έχω ήδη τριγωνικό τσαντάκι σκελετού, αλλά αρχίζει και γεμίζει.

2) Τρόμπα σκελετού. Οι περισσότερες που βλέπω είναι διπλής δράσης, με τιμές από 6€ για πλαστικές που είπε ο Κωστής να αποφεύγουμε, 14€ για αλουμινίου. Είχε προτείνει ο Άρδης αυτή, αλλά μου φαίνεται υπερβολικό να δώσω 35€ για τρόμπα σκελετού. Με μία φτηνή πλαστική (=χαμηλό βάρος) δε θα μπορέσω να φουσκώσω ένα λάστιχο που θα μου σκάει μία στο τόσο; Δεν είναι κάτι που το χρησιμοποιείς κάθε βδομάδα, ώστε να θέλεις να είναι ποιοτικό.

Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι πού θα μπει η τρόμπα. Το τριγωνικό τσαντάκι καταλαμβάνει ήδη τον κατακόρυφο και τον οριζόντιο σωλήνα του σκελετού, ενώ στο διαγώνιο βρίσκεται η παγουροθήκη. Και δε βλέπω να χωράει στο τσαντάκι της σέλας, εκτός αν στριμωχτεί οριζόντια ανάμεσα σε αυτή και τη σέλα.

3) Εργαλεία: Λεβιεδάκια αλλαγής ελαστικού, ένα δεύτερο 15mm κλειδί για να λύνω τους τροχούς (allen έχω και 10mm κλειδί για τα φρένα). Θέλω και λιπαντικό για γρανάζια-αλυσίδα, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι να αγοράσω (αυτό θα μένει σπίτι εννοείται).



Αν υπάρχει κάτι σημαντικό που ξεχνάω ή πιστεύετε ότι σε κάτι από τα παραπάνω πρέπει να προσέξω κάτι, σας παρακαλώ αναφέρετέ το.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Το χεις φορτώσει το κακόμοιρο το ποδήλατο.  :Razz: 

Εγώ κάθε φορά κουβαλάω μια τσάντα πλάτης που μέσα έχω οπωσδήποτε:

- Σαμπρέλες (2)
- Τρόμπα σκελετού από το παλιό μου ποδήλατο (αλλά η βάση αγνοείται)
- Ελάσματα αλλαγής ελαστικού και κλειδιά (όχι του σπιτιού)
- Μπαλώματα (έτσι για να υπάρχουν)
- Κλειδαριά (έχω και την βάση πάνω στο ποδήλατο αλλά προτιμώ να την έχω μέσα στην τσάντα)

Από εκεί και πέρα βάζω:

- Κινητά
- Κλειδιά (σπιτιού)
- Λεφτά χύμα (και όχι σε πορτοφόλι)

Και έτσι το ποδήλατο είναι "γυμνό" και όλα τα απαραίτητα τα έχω στην τσάντα πίσω που δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου (ακόμα και σε πιο hardcore καταστάσεις).

----------


## ipo

> Και έτσι το ποδήλατο είναι "γυμνό" και όλα τα απαραίτητα τα έχω στην τσάντα πίσω που δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου (ακόμα και σε πιο hardcore καταστάσεις).


Όπως κατάλαβες, αυτό είναι που θέλω να αποφύγω. Δε θέλω να έχω τσάντα στην πλάτη μου, γι' αυτό θέλω να τα φορτώσω όλα στο ποδήλατο, όπως έκανα μέχρι τώρα με τα λιγοστά πράγματα που κουβαλούσα.

----------


## Mouse Potato

http://www.cyclist-friends.gr/showthread.php?t=25223  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Όπως κατάλαβες, αυτό είναι που θέλω να αποφύγω. Δε θέλω να έχω τσάντα στην πλάτη μου, γι' αυτό θέλω να τα φορτώσω όλα στο ποδήλατο, όπως έκανα μέχρι τώρα με τα λιγοστά πράγματα που κουβαλούσα.


Και πολύ καλά κάνεις, μετά απο κάποια χιλιόμετρα σου γίνεται τρελό βάρος...

----------


## ardi21

> Και πολύ καλά κάνεις, μετά απο κάποια χιλιόμετρα σου γίνεται τρελό βάρος...


Aν παρεις ποδηλατικη τσαντα (και την τοποθετησεις σωστα εννοειται), οχι. Οσα χλμ και να κανεις

----------


## Mouse Potato

Διανοείστε για τι βάρος μιλάμε; Το προηγούμενο καλοκαίρι έκανα 47km σε μια διαδρομή εκτός Αθήνας και ούτε που κατάλαβα τι είχα πίσω.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ipo οι Ακτίνες μπορούν να βγούν σπο μια ζάντα και να μπούνε σε μια άλλη?

Αν ναι, τότε μπορώ να σου φέρω εγώ.

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Aν παρεις ποδηλατικη τσαντα (και την τοποθετησεις σωστα εννοειται), οχι


Παιδιά εγώ όταν είχα κάνει μια μεγάλυ απόσταση φορούσα μια Deuter ποδηλατική τσάντα όχι με τρελό βάρος και με ενοχλούσε αφάνταστα, τι να πω...

----------


## ardi21

Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα δεν τη φορουσες σωστα. Συγκεκριμενα για Deuter ειχα πετυχει στο youtube βιντεο που ελεγε πως να φορας σωστα ενα ορειβατικο σακιδιο. Το ιδιο ειναι και για το ποδηλατο. Τσεκαρε το. Υπαρχει και στο cyclist θεμα νομιζω.

Προσωπικα εχω κανει μεχρι 80 χλμ σερι σε ασφαλτο και 40 σε χωμα και δεν με εχει ενοχλησει η τσαντα (με γεματο υδροδοχειο κιολας σε αρκετα απο αυτα).

----------


## Νikosanagn

Την φόραγα σωστότατα αλλα ήταν τέτοια η κούραση που πραγματικά με ενοχλούσε, υποθέτω πως σε μικρότερες αποστάσεις να μην επηρεάζει.

----------


## ardi21

Ε καλα αμα τα χεις φτυσει ολα σε ενοχλουνε μετα. Το μονο που θες ειναι κρεβατι. Το χω παθει απειρες φορες καθ'οτι noobας :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ήταν η θρυλική εκδρομή στον Μαραθώνα, γιαυτό ίσως.  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Ipo οι Ακτίνες μπορούν να βγούν σπο μια ζάντα και να μπούνε σε μια άλλη?
> 
> Αν ναι, τότε μπορώ να σου φέρω εγώ.


Ναι, μπορούν να βγουν. Αν είναι από 26" ζάντα mountain, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα κάνουν στη δική μου ζάντα.

Πρέπει να περιστρέψεις την άκρη που είναι κοντά στην περιφέρεια, σαν να την ξεβιδώνεις από την ακτίνα (δηλαδή σαν να τη βιδώνεις στο στεφάνι). Υπάρχει ειδικό εργαλείο, αλλά κι με μία πένσα γίνεται. Έτσι έβγαλα τη δική μου ακτίνα.

Κατόπιν βγάζεις την ακτίνα περνώντας τη από το κέντρο (κοντά στον άξονα του τροχού). Η βάση που περιέστρεφες για να βγει, ας μείνει στον τροχό, αφού η δική μου βάση της ακτίνας δεν έχει σπάσει. Δες κι αυτό.

Αν μπορέσεις να τη βγάλεις, σε παρακαλώ πες μου το, διαφορετικά θα πάω αύριο το μεσημέρι να αγοράσω για να είμαι έτοιμος για τη βόλτα μας την Κυριακή.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 11 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Η τσάντα με ενοχλεί όχι τόσο για το βάρος, όσο για τον περιορισμό της ελευθερίας κινήσεων και τις ταλαντώσεις που θα κάνει. Δεν είναι ότι θα τεντώνομαι και θα με ενοχλεί , αλλά δε μου αρέσει πάνω μου που να κουνιέται, ούτε θέλω να τη σφίξω με ιμάντες μέσης.

Όμως ο κυριότερος λόγος είναι η σωστή αναπνοή των ώμων και της πλάτης. Ειδικά από το Μάιο που θα πιάσει η ζέστη, δε διανοούμαι να φοράω κάτι στο πάνω μέρος του σώματος πέρα από το κοντομάνικο και το κράνος. Δεν ξέρω, μπορεί να συνηθίζεται και να τα παραλέω. Πάντως κάνω κάμποσα χιλιόμετρα περπατώντας και πάντα νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα όταν δεν έχω τσάντα στους ώμους. Ειδικά όταν έχει ζέστη.

----------


## ardi21

Οι τσαντες ειναι ετσι σχεδιασμενες για χαμηλο βαρος, αναπνοη, ανεση και καλο κρατημα.

Απο κει και περα ειναι και θεμα ανθρωπου και συνηθειας.

Προσωπικα χωρις τσαντα και το υδροδοχειο που εχει (τρελη ευκολια) δεν παω σε καμια βολτα

----------


## ipo

Κανονίζουμε για την Κυριακή το μεσημέρι με το Νίκο, βόλτα σε Εκάλη - Διόνυσο - Άγιο Στέφανο - Καπανδρίτι - Θήβα - Λαμία - Λάρισα (υπερβάλλω λίγο  :Razz: ) . Όποιος ψήνεται, ας έρθει.

----------


## Dark_Rex

> Κανονίζουμε για την Κυριακή το μεσημέρι με το Νίκο, βόλτα σε Εκάλη - Διόνυσο - Άγιο Στέφανο - Καπανδρίτι - Θήβα - Λαμία - Λάρισα (υπερβάλλω λίγο ) . Όποιος ψήνεται, ας έρθει.


Για μέχρι 2 χλμ (στην ευθεία-κατηφόρα  :Razz: ) ενδέχεται να συμμετάσχω.Τόσο άντεξα χτες (είχα να καβαλήσω σέλα κανα 5αρι χρόνια).Μετά το πήρα στα χέρια και γέλασε ο κάθε πικραμένος. :ROFL: 
Πρέπει να αλλάξω σέλα ASAP (αουτς ).

----------


## ipo

> Για μέχρι 2 χλμ (στην ευθεία-κατηφόρα ) ενδέχεται να συμμετάσχω.Τόσο άντεξα χτες (είχα να καβαλήσω σέλα κανα 5αρι χρόνια).Μετά το πήρα στα χέρια και γέλασε ο κάθε πικραμένος.
> Πρέπει να αλλάξω σέλα ASAP (αουτς ).


Ωραίος, έκανες την αρχή! Αν θέλεις, μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε να κάνουμε τη Ρόδων μαζί που είναι εύκολη, μέχρι και την απότομη κατηφόρα στο τέρμα της (μετά με τα χέρια θα το ανεβάσεις πάλι  :Razz: ). Απορώ όσοι μένετε πάνω από τη Ρόδων πώς ανεβαίνετε/κατεβαίνετε αυτούς τους δρόμους με τις κλίσεις 20%, ακόμα και με το αμάξι. Ελάχιστο πάγο να πιάσει το χειμώνα και πας σούμπιτος όλο ευθεία στη λεωφόρο που είναι 1km πιο κάτω.  :Razz: 

Αν έχεις καιρό να κάνεις ποδήλατο (ακόμα και 3 μήνες να το έχεις αφήσει) είναι αναμενόμενο να πονάς για μερικές μέρες μετά στα σημεία όπου αυτή εφάπτεται. Αν κάνεις 2-3 ώρες ποδήλατο μέσα σε 10 μέρες, αυτός ο πόνος θα φύγει, είναι θέμα να κάνεις υπομονή στην αρχή. Πολύς κόσμος την πατάει έτσι όταν ξαναπιάνει το ποδήλατο και πάει να αγοράσει σέλα, αλλά δε χρειάζεται.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ipo μην αγοράσεις ακτίνα  :One thumb up:

----------


## crypter

Πωπω σας διαβάζω και ζηλέυω. Έχω ιγμορίτιδα απο την τελευταία φορά που πήρα για 6 ώρες ποδήλατο στο κρύο και έχω να βολτάρω 2+ εβδομάδες.  :Sad: 
Αξίζει να πάρω καμία απο αυτές τις μάσκες που βλέπω να φοράνε μερικοί. Απο αυτές που έχουν και φίλτρο.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Αν κυκλοφορείς σε πόλη, όπως και δήποτε.

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 21 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Τον Ipo δεν τον βλέπω μέσα, λογικά θα έχει πάει να αγοράσει ακτίνα...  :Protest:

----------


## pat122

Γεια σας παιδιά... τελικά αγόρασα αυτό το ποδηλατάκι....Ήδη έχω πάει δύο βολτούλες σε χωμάτινους δρόμους και μπορώ να πω ότι μέχρι στιγμής μου αρέσει πολύ....
Το ποδήλατο δεν είναι για σκληρή χρήση (αλματάκια και καταβάσεις δύσκολες) αλλά για νέος στο mountain bike είναι το κατάλληλο.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Μια χαρά και σε καλή τιμή.

----------


## pat122

Δέχεται και παζάρια ο τσιρίκος να ξέρετε...

----------


## Νikosanagn

Όλοι δέχονται, είναι η "ταρίφα" περίπου 10%

----------


## Giorgos18

Ipo για τα θεματα μεταφορας σκεφτηκες καθολου σχαρα με πλαινη τσαντα?

----------


## ipo

> Τον Ipo δεν τον βλέπω μέσα, λογικά θα έχει πάει να αγοράσει ακτίνα...


Πράγματι, είχα βγει για ποδηλατοψώνια, διότι δε θέλω να κυκλοφορώ το ποδήλατο με μία ακτίνα λιγότερη.  :Razz: 

Ο ποδηλατάς μου έδωσε μία μισό με ένα εκατοστό μεγαλύτερη από τη δική μου και μου είπε ότι μάλλον κάνει. Την έβαλα στο ποδήλατο, τέντωσε κανονικά, αλλά αυτό το παραπανίσιο μισό-ένα εκατοστό το φοβάμαι. Αν εισέρχεται στο θάλαμο της σαμπρέλας, παρόλο το προστατευτικό λάστιχο στο στεφάνι, φοβάμαι μήπως την καταπονεί και τη σκάσει.  :Thinking:  Αλλά είπε ο Νίκος ότι θα μου φέρει άλλη, οπότε θα βάλω εκείνη, αν είναι το σωστό μέγεθος.

Πήγα για ακτίνα και γύρισα με πολλά ψώνια. Ένα γερμανικό κλειδί 15mm που μου έλειπε, λεβιεδάκα εξαγωγής ελαστικού, τσαντάκι σέλας, τρόμπα σκελετού, λιπαντικό για την αλυσίδα και την ακτίνα. Το ευχάριστο είναι ότι η τρόμπα χωράει στο τρίγωνο τσαντάκι του σκελετού.

Έπλυνα λίγο καλύτερα το ποδήλατο με το φως της ημέρας και ρύθμισα τα μπροστινά φρένα ώστε να πιάνουν με μικρή διαδρομή, όπως τα πίσω που είχα περάσει χτες. Έτοιμο.  :Yahooooo:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Θα γίνει χαμός αύριο  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Ipo για τα θεματα μεταφορας σκεφτηκες καθολου σχαρα με πλαινη τσαντα?


Δεν κουβαλάω τόσα πολλά πράγματα όταν κάνω ποδήλατο. Προς το παρόν με τα δύο τσαντάκια είμαι καλυμμένος. Τώρα, αν αρχίσω να κουβαλάω κατσαρόλες, βλέπουμε.  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

:Embarassed: 


 :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

> Θα γίνει χαμός αύριο


Θα ευχαριστηθούμε να σκάμε και να αλλάζουμε λάστιχα συνέχεια.  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Μαζοχιστής είσαι καλέ?

Και καλά ντάξει εγώ έχω και ένα quick release εσύ όμως?  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

ipo ποιος ο λόγος που βάζεις την τρόμπα μέσα στο τσαντάκι;
Οι τρόμπες ποδηλάτου έχουνε βάση ώστε να κουμπώνουν στις βίδες της βάσης του παγουριού.
Μπαίνει από κάτω η βάση,από πάνω η θήκη για το παγούρι και τέλος. :One thumb up: 
Δες πχ εδώ

Με γεια τα καινούρια εξαρτήματα για το ποδήλατό σου! :Biggrin:

----------


## vamvakoolas

παιδια αυριο φωτος! :Wink: 

μη ξεχναμε σε ενα μηνα ειναι η ποδηλατοπορεια οπου εχουν κανονιστει προσυγκεντρωσεις για να παμε προς το πεδιο αρεως...εγω θα αναλαβω στα Ιλισσια (εισοδος του πανεπιστημιου)...


Για οσους σεν εχουν ξαναπαει:
-ΝΑ ΠΑΤΕ
-Ειναι ενα φριντευ αλλα χ100000000000000000
-τρελος χαβαλες και μιλαμε για χιλιαδες ποδηλατα ολων των ειδων (ετοιμαστε φωτογραφιες)
-σε πολλες πολεις σε ολη την Ελλαδα
-www.podilates.gr

----------


## Νikosanagn

> παιδια αυριο φωτος!


  Θα έχετε  :One thumb up:

----------


## ipo

> ipo ποιος ο λόγος που βάζεις την τρόμπα μέσα στο τσαντάκι;
> Οι τρόμπες ποδηλάτου έχουνε βάση ώστε να κουμπώνουν στις βίδες της βάσης του παγουριού.
> Μπαίνει από κάτω η βάση,από πάνω η θήκη για το παγούρι και τέλος.
> Δες πχ εδώ
> 
> Με γεια τα καινούρια εξαρτήματα για το ποδήλατό σου!


Οοοοοοοπς!  :Embarassed:  Δεν το ήξερα. Νόμιζα ότι διάλεγες να τοποθετήσεις στο διαγώνιο σωλήνα του σκελετού, είτε παγούρι (που έχω τώρα), είτε τρόμπα. Ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση, θα το περάσω όπως προβλέπεται μία από τις επόμενες ημέρες.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ipo Πάμε για νάνι?  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Έχουμε αγώνα αύριο;  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ρε συ να σε ρωτήσω κιόλας...


*Που θα πάμε?*   :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

Όπου μας βγάλει ο δρόμος.  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Nα σου πω, μου περισεύουν 2 ακρόμπαρα απλά στο ένα λείπει η βιδούλα που το σγίγγει πάνω στο τιμόνι, (παντού βρίσκεις), να τα φέρω να τα δεις? Ενδιαφέρεσαι?

----------


## ipo

Και δεν τα φέρνεις, δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ποδήλατο με ακρόμπαρα. Στην ορθοπεταλιά δε βοηθούν αυτά;

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Και δεν τα φέρνεις, δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ποδήλατο με ακρόμπαρα. Στην ορθοπεταλιά δε βοηθούν αυτά;


Ναι, θα στα φέρω να τα τσεκάρεις.

----------


## Dark_Rex

> Όπου μας βγάλει ο δρόμος.


Εχετε πρόγαμμα προς Διόνυσο?
Και τι ώρα?  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Κρίμα Dark_Rex, μόλις είδα το μήνυμά σου.

Η διαδρομή σήμερα ήταν Κηφισιά - Νέα Ερυθραία - Εκάλη - Κεφαλάρι - Άλσος Συγγρού - Μαρούσι - Χαλάνδρι και επιστροφή. Οι άλλοι τρεις συνέχισαν προς Ψυχικό, απ' όπου είχαν ξεκινήσει. Έκανα 36km σε 4 ώρες, ενώ οι άλλοι κάτι παραπάνω, ειδικά ο Νίκος που ήρθε από Άλιμο. Ειδικά αυτός, πωρώθηκε με το Άλσος Συγγρού. Τους έδειξα την περιμετρική διαδρομή που έχει πολλή πέτρα και βρήκε ευκαιρία να δοκιμάσει το mountain.

Επίσης δοκιμάστηκε στις δυσκολίες το δικό μου mountain και παραλίγο να το πάρω στο χέρι.  :Razz:  Έσπασε το μπροστινό φως (φτηνή κινεζιά, αλλά το κόλλησα τώρα), από τα τραντάγματα έσπασε η μεταλλική βάση του πίσω φαναριού (το έχω τουλάχιστον περίπου 15 χρόνια, αλλά το στήριξα με άλλη βάση και είναι OK).

Το πίσω κέντρο του τροχού (άξονας) έχει αρχίσει να κάνει τα δικά του. Μάλλον χρειάζεται αλλαγή, γιατί έχει τζόγο και βρίσκει το πολύ χοντρό λάστιχο στο πιρούνι. Η προσωρινή λύση δόθηκε, μετά από πρόταση του Νίκου, ...κόβοντας τα πλαϊνά τακάκια του λάστιχου. Έκοβα με το ξυράφι μία ώρα τακάκια σήμερα το απόγευμα.  :Laughing:  Τώρα που πήρα φόρα σκέφτομαι να κόψω όλα τα τακάκια του πέλματος για το κάνω χειροποίητο slick.  :Razz:  Σύντομα τα λάστιχα θα πάνε για αλλαγή και θα βάλω κανονικού πλάτους και ίσως λίγο πιο ασφάλτινα.


Η βόλτα και η παρέα ήταν υπέροχη. Ανανεώσαμε αόριστα το ραντεβού μας για ανάβαση Πεντέλης από άσφαλτο.  :Smile:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Όντως λοιπόν, η βόλτα και η παρέα ήταν φοβερή , χάρη κυρίως στον Ιpo που ξέρει τα βόρεια κατατόπια, είδικά στο άλσος Συγγρού ήταν όλα τα λεφτά ανυπομονώ να ξαναβγώ στο χώμα με το ποδηλατάκι μου που το καταφχαρηστήθηκα στο χώμα!

Ipo σου χάλασε τίποτα άλλο στη διαδρομή για το σπίτι?  :Razz: 

Σύντομα θα μπουν και κάποιες φωτογραφίες.

----------


## kostantis

Αναμένουμε φωτογραφίες!
Να βλέπουμε τα μέρη,τοπία,διαδρομές σας και εμείς που δεν είμαστε από εκεί! :One thumb up:

----------


## ipo

> Ipo σου χάλασε τίποτα άλλο στη διαδρομή για το σπίτι?


Δε χάλασε κάτι άλλο, αλλά πέρασα μισή ώρα μέσα στο Άλσος Συγγρού προσπαθώντας να ευθυγραμμίσω τον πίσω τροχό (Είναι χρήσιμο να έχεις εργαλεία μαζί σου.). Τελικά έβρισκε σε δύο σημεία στο πιρούνι (το οριζόντιο που κοιτούσαμε, αλλά και στο διαγώνιο πάνω), οπότε δεν μπορούσα να βρω θέση που να μην εφάπτεται έστω και λίγο, μετά από λίγα μέτρα ποδηλασίας. Μάλλον ο άξονας καταπονήθηκε και έχασε το χιλιοστό απόστασης που με έσωζε τόσον καιρό. Αφότου όμως έκοψα τα τακάκια, πάει καλά.

Κάποια στιγμή ένας παππούς με λυπήθηκε και ενδιαφέρθηκε να βοηθήσει.  :Razz:  


Είχε αρκετό κόσμο σήμερα στο άλσος.  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Μόλις γύρισα από την βραδινή μου βόλτα... Το ποδήλατο θέλει service (ευτυχώς δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα σαν κι αυτά του ipou...  :Razz: )...

Καμία ιδέα για τα παρακάτω; (γιατί το post χάθηκε στη μετάφραση απ' ότι φαίνεται...)




> Από τότε που έχω πάρει το ποδήλατο (πάνε περίπου 2 χρόνια - έχει κανένα 1300άρι km) δεν έχω κάνει κανένα service (εκτός μιας φοράς που το είχα πάει στο ποδηλατάδικο να μου ρυθμίσει ταχύτητες/φρένα). Παρατηρώ πως πλέον οι μανέτες των φρένων βυθίζονται αρκετά και κάθε φορά που τις πατάω νιώθω να τρίβεται το συρματόσχοινο πάνω στο προστατευτικό. Μάλλον ήρθε η ώρα για service.
> 
> Ερωτώ: Ως απόλυτα αρχάριος μπορώ να κάνω κάποια διαδικασία σχετικά εύκολα και μόνος μου; Πχ. την αλλαγή στα τακάκια των δισκόφρενων ή την αλλαγή των συρματόσχοινων; Έχω δρομολογήσει το καθάρισμα/λάδωμα της αλυσίδας και σκέφτομαι μήπως μπορώ να αποφύγω κάποια έξοδα και να αξιοποιήσω δημιουργικά την ώρα μου....

----------


## ipo

Τι δισκόφρενα έχεις; Υδραυλικά ή μηχανικά; Μάρκα;

----------


## Νikosanagn

Mηχανικά θαρώ..


> .και κάθε φορά που τις πατάω νιώθω να τρίβεται το συρματόσχοινο πάνω στο προστατευτικό.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Μηχανικά Shimano Deore.

----------


## ipo

Μπορείς να βρεις πολλά επεξηγηματικά video στο YouTube. Με έχει βοηθήσει κάποιες φορές.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Το adjustment των δισκόφρενων είναι το τελευταίο που με ενδιαφέρει (ούτως ή άλλως δεν είναι κάτι δύσκολο). Έχω δει αρκετά βίντεο. Το θέμα είναι τα συρματόσχοινα φρένων/ταχυτήτων. Έχει εμπειρία κανείς από αυτή την διαδικασία;

----------


## Dark_Rex

> Κρίμα Dark_Rex, μόλις είδα το μήνυμά σου.
> 
> Η διαδρομή σήμερα ήταν Κηφισιά - Νέα Ερυθραία - Εκάλη - Κεφαλάρι - Άλσος Συγγρού - Μαρούσι - Χαλάνδρι και επιστροφή. Οι άλλοι τρεις συνέχισαν προς Ψυχικό, απ' όπου είχαν ξεκινήσει. Έκανα 36km σε 4 ώρες, ενώ οι άλλοι κάτι παραπάνω, ειδικά ο Νίκος που ήρθε από Άλιμο. Ειδικά αυτός, πωρώθηκε με το Άλσος Συγγρού. Τους έδειξα την περιμετρική διαδρομή που έχει πολλή πέτρα και βρήκε ευκαιρία να δοκιμάσει το mountain.


Δεν πειράζει,άλλη φορά.
Προσωπικά έκανα 2 φορες (απο τις 13.00-14.30) το Διόνυσος-Ερυθραία,αλλά μου κρέμασε η γλώσσα. :ROFL: 
Απ οτι βλέπω περάσατε ωραία,και αυτό έχει σημασία. :Smile:

----------


## manicx

Σήμερα έκανα για πρώτη φορά τη διαδρομή Κοντόπευκο Αγ. Παρασκευής - Ν Ηράκλειο με το Dahon για να πάω στη δουλειά μου. Τα 'έπαιξα' λίγο στην αρχή και η σέλα ήθελε σε κάποια φάση σφίξιμο αλλά όλα ΟΚ. Επίσης, δεν με βόλευε η τσάντα που έχω. Θέλει σακίδιο γιατί χάνω το κέντρο βάρους και με δυσκολεύει. Τώρα είμαι λίγο πτώμα αλλά θα στανιάρω με καφεδάκι...

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Σήμερα έκανα για πρώτη φορά τη διαδρομή Κοντόπευκο Αγ. Παρασκευής - Ν Ηράκλειο με το Dahon για να πάω στη δουλειά μου. Τα 'έπαιξα' λίγο στην αρχή και η σέλα ήθελε σε κάποια φάση σφίξιμο αλλά όλα ΟΚ. Επίσης, δεν με βόλευε η τσάντα που έχω. Θέλει σακίδιο γιατί χάνω το κέντρο βάρους και με δυσκολεύει. Τώρα είμαι λίγο πτώμα αλλά θα στανιάρω με καφεδάκι...


Πήγαινες με αμάξι και τώρα πας με ποδήλατο?

----------


## manicx

Ναι... Έχω κι εναλλακτική αν πάρω ποδήλατο και ξεκινήσει να ρίχνει καρέκλες να μπω σε προαστιακό από Νερατζιώτισσα.

Δυσκολεύτηκα και λίγο πηγαίνοντας δεξιά στο δρόμο. Τα σκαψίματα (ειδικά για οπτική) και τα κακοφτιαγμένα φρεάτια θέλουν προσοχή. Μισή ώρα το έκανα, περίπου 8χλμ.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Αυτά είναι, μπράβο, :One thumb up:  αν το συνεχίσεις μετά από κάποιο καιροό θα σου φαίνεται πανεύκολο.

----------


## ipo

> Σήμερα έκανα για πρώτη φορά τη διαδρομή Κοντόπευκο Αγ. Παρασκευής - Ν Ηράκλειο με το Dahon για να πάω στη δουλειά μου.


 :One thumb up: 

Μακάρι να γίνει σε όλους μας συνήθεια η τακτική μετακίνηση με το ποδήλατο. Προς το παρόν το χρησιμοποιώ στον ελεύθερό μου χρόνο μόνο.

Πράγματι τα σκαψίματα των οπτικών ινών και ακόμη περισσότερο του φυσικού αερίου δυσκολεύουν τη διαδρομή, μειώνοντας την άνεση και την ασφάλεια. Φαντάζομαι ότι με το σπαστό ποδήλατο με τη μικρή ρόδα, θα είναι πιο έντονοι οι κραδασμοί από τα μπαλωμένα χαντάκια. Γενικά προσπαθώ να μην κινούμαι πάνω σε αυτά.

----------


## manicx

Όντως, με 20άρηδες τροχούς πόνεσε λίγο ο ποπός. Σκέφτομαι να κάνω μια αναβάθμιση στο Dahon και να πάρω σύστημα σέλας με ανάρτηση καθώς οι κραδασμοί είναι αρκετά αισθητοί. Γενικά, θα προσπαθήσω να σχεδιάσω διαδρομή με το GPS ώστε να αποφεύγω δρόμους που είναι γενικώς δύσκολοι. Η διαδρομή που ακολούθησα ήταν αρχικά από κεντρικούς δρόμους (από την αρχή στα δύσκολα  :Razz: ) και συγκεκριμένα Δερβενακίων, Χαλανδρίου, Παπανικολή, Κηφισίας, Σπύρου Λούη, Μ Αντύπα. Το πιο δύσκολο ήταν Χαλανδρίου και Παπανικολή. Στην Παπανικολή έκανα και μία παράκαμψη μέσα από Χαλανδρι που ήταν πολύ καλύτερα. Η διαδρομή με το GPS βγήκε ότι τελικά ήταν 8.6χλμ.

----------


## ipo

> Προσωπικά έκανα 2 φορες (απο τις 13.00-14.30) το Διόνυσος-Ερυθραία,αλλά μου κρέμασε η γλώσσα.


Η διαδρομή που έκανες είναι πάνω από 15km. Είναι πολύ καλά για αρχή. Είναι η καλύτερη διαδρομή για να ξεκινήσει κάποιος, διότι η κλίση του δρόμου είναι μικρή και βέβαια ο ποδηλατόδρομος σου δίνει την απαραίτητη ασφάλεια στην ποδηλασία.

Μη βιαστείς μόνο να φτάσεις τις επιδόσεις που είχες πριν από 20 χρόνια, διότι θα καταλήξεις με τραυματισμό. Τα ξέρεις καλύτερα βέβαια εσύ, αλλά στο τονίζω για να μη σε πιάσει ο ενθουσιασμός και το παρακάνεις. Μικρές διαδρομές, με διαφορά 2 ημερών μεταξύ τους στην αρχή, ώστε να προλαβαίνουν οι μύες να ξεκουράζονται και να επουλώνονται από τις καταπονήσεις. Πολύ σημαντικό είναι να κάνεις ελαφρές διατάσεις πριν και μετά για να αποφύγεις τραυματισμούς και το πιάσιμο των πρώτων εβδομάδων.

----------


## ardi21

Βαλτε καμια φωτο απο την βολτα ρε...

----------


## ipo

Ο Νίκος έβγαλε μερικές με Νίκοn  :Razz:  και περιμένουμε να τις ανεβάσει. Μόλις τις πάρω, θα ανεβάσω μερικές εδώ με θολωμένα πρόσωπα.

----------


## ardi21

Γιατι με θολωμενα? :Thinking:  Τοσο ασχημοι ειστε? :Razz:  Βαλτε ρε να δουμε τις μουτσουνες σας!

----------


## Νikosanagn

Υπομονή τέκνο μου...  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Να η πρώτη από ένα άλμα που έκανα χτες στο Άλσος Συγγρού.











*Spoiler:*




 :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

> Υπομονή τέκνο μου...


Oσο και να τις επεξεργαζεσαι πιο ομορφος δεν γινεσαι! :ROFL:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Να η πρώτη από ένα άλμα που έκανα χτες στο Άλσος Συγγρού.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Γιατί δεν θόλωσες το κράνος μου? :Razz: 

Αρδη, όταν έρθεις κι εσύ, θα βάλουμε κανονικές...


*Spoiler:*




			Πρέπει να σου βάλουμε ένα κίνητρο...  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Σήμερα έχει το Critical Mass στις 19:00 στην Πλατεία Συντάγματος.

Θα πάει κανείς; Το σκέφτομαι...

----------


## ipo

Τα ντοκουμένδα, χάρη στη μηχανή του Νίκου.  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

To κοντέρ ξέχασες να ανεβάσεις  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

ΟΚ, το ανέβασα κι αυτό τώρα. Αν σου πεταγόταν καμία γάτα στην κατηφόρα θα την κατέβαινες κουτρουβαλώντας με 62km/h.   :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ναι γιατί εσύ που κατέβαινες με 56 θα σωνόσουν!  :Laughing: 

Kαι στο κάτω κάτω, εσύ για σκύλο είχες μιλήσει  :RTFM:

----------


## ardi21

Δεν σας ενοχλουν μετα απο καποια ωρα τα βαμβακερα ρουχα?

----------


## Νikosanagn

Εγώ ένα μπουφανάκα φορούσα και απο μέσα είμουν τσιτσίδι... για ποιά ρούχα μιλάς?

 :Laughing:

----------


## manicx

Δεύτερη μέρα σήμερα, 8.6 χλμ σε 25 λεπτά αφού πρώτα έκανα στάση για αγορά γαντιών αλλά και δέστρες για τα μπατζάκια γιατί χθες το έκανα το παντελόνι κόσκινο. Χθες είχα και το πρώτο 'ατυχηματάκι με την αλυσίδα να βγαίνει' σε ένα κατέβασμα. Σφήνωσε για τα καλά και το τι  :Censored:  έριξα δεν περιγράφεται. Κανά δεκάλεπτο και ξεσφήνωσε.

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση αν γνωρίζετε. Κάτι τέτοιο με ανάρτηση για την σέλα, θα την μαλάκωνε ή θα πέταγα τα λεφτά τσάμπα; Χθες ήμουν με μαξιλαράκι στο σπίτι!  :Redface:

----------


## vamvakoolas

δε ξερω τι δεστρες πηρες αλλα υπαρχουν δεστρες με leds κοκκινα οπου λειτουργουν και ως φωτακι! ενω οι αλουμινενιες δεστρες κανουν 2-3 ευρα τα αλλα κανουν 10 (απο ebay 1-2) αλλα μετα θα εχεις κανει καλη αγορα :Whistle: 



αυτες οι αναρτησεις οχι απλως ειναι τσαμπα λεφτα αλλα αντιθετα απορω πως ολοι οι μαγαζατορες και οι αντιπροσωπειες καταφερνουν και τα πουλανε :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Οι σοβαρες αναρτησεις (που κανουν δουλεια) ειναι ακριβες και εχουν αλλη γεωμετρια π.χ
http://www.bikemagic.com/reviews/for...ost/69245.html

(δειτε και κριτικες, τυχαιο ειναι το σαιτ)

Η λυση ειναι να βρεις μια σελα με GEL και αν θες ανεση να εχει μεγαλη διαμετρο (μπορεις να βρεις απο 10 ευρα μεχρι οσο θες :Whistle: )

----------


## manicx

Βασικά πήρα δέστρες με scratch. Η αλήθεια είναι πως θα μπορούσα να βάλω και δέστρα από καλώδια Η/Υ!  :Razz:  Έχω μερικές που είναι διαστάσεων αστραγάλου. Έδωσα 8 ευρώ κι έχουν ένα σημείο με ανακλαστικό υλικό αλλά μου φάνηκαν ψιλοακριβά να πω την αλήθεια. Οι άλλες οι μεταλλικές, μου θύμισαν τον συγχωρεμένο τον παππού μου...

Ευχαριστώ και για την απάντηση για τη σέλα. Κι εμένα μου φάνηκε για ψιλοπέταμα στα χρήματα οπότε γι'αυτό και ρώτησα. Θα κοιτάξω για σέλα GEL γιατί πονάει!  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Όπως είπα πιο πάνω και στον Dark Rex πιστεύω ότι θα συνηθίσεις. Θα πρότεινα να κάνεις υπομονή 10 μέρες κι αν δεις ότι πονάς ακόμα, τότε να πάρεις τη σέλα. Όλος ο κόσμος πονάει την πρώτη εβδομάδα, αν έχει μήνες να καβαλήσει ποδήλατο.

----------


## manicx

Θα το ανεχτώ καμιά 10αριά ημέρες. Βασικά ποδήλατο έκανα αλλά μικρές αποστάσεις και δρόμους ήπιους. Αν δω ότι έχω πρόβλημα τότε θα το κοιτάξω. Ευχαριστώ!  :Smile:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω οτι δεν θα συνηθήσεις.

Στο προηγούμενο ποδήλατο μου είχα σέλα με gel, και πόναγα και έβαλα και μια σαν θήκη jel απο πάνω, πάλι πόναγα, όταν πήρα το καινούργιο ποδήλατο και είδα την σέλα λέω ωχ... αλλα τελικά αυτή ήταν η σωστή σέλα και πονάω πολύ λιγότερο. (Εώς καθόλου ανάλογα την διαδρομή)

Πήγαινε απο το cyklist να στο μετρήσουν (το ποπουδάκι :Razz: ) Kαι να σου πουν ποιά είναι η κατάλληλη σέλα, εμένα τυχαία ήταν αυτή που είχε πάνω, και ευτυχώς γιατί μου άρεσε σαν εμφάνιση κιόλας. (και δεν έχει και jel)

Επίσης υπάρχουν και μποξεράκια με jel σαν εναλλακτική φαίνεσαι και νιώθεις λίγο σαν χεσμένος αλλα δεν πειράζει  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

για τις σελλες εχουν γραφτει σε φορουμς ολοκληρα σεντονια και σπανια εχει τυχει σελα που βολευει εμενα να βολευει και τον αλλο. Το gel ειναι υλικο που βολευει τη πλειοψηφια :Wink: 

cyclist παιζει να σου κανουν μετρηση με βασει το....στοκ που εχουν :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

συμβουλη: διαβασε, ψαξε με βαση τα χρηματα σου και αν μπορεις πηγαινε σε κανενα μαγαζι μπας και την εχει σε κανενα ποδηλατο για να δοκιμασεις



στο εξωτερικο εχουν σελλες test rides σχεδον ολα τα μαγαζια (και μετα εννοειται σου δινουν τη καινουργια που θα αγορασεις) εδω παλι.... :Whistle:

----------


## cuprakatos

> ΟΚ, το ανέβασα κι αυτό τώρα. Αν σου πεταγόταν καμία γάτα στην κατηφόρα θα την κατέβαινες κουτρουβαλώντας με 62km/h.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  Το είχα πάθει εγώ , παιδιά , αυτό όταν ήμουν 16  :Laughing:  Δεν μπορώ να το ξεχάσω , είχα καταγδαρθεί  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  και όχι με 60 , ούτε με 30 δεν πήγαινα

----------


## cuprakatos

Να λοιπόν ανέβασα και γω , το φυλαγμένο στο γκαραζ , ποδήλατό μου , το έπλυνα όπως τις παλιές καλές εποχές και είπα να ξεκινήσω για καμιά βόλτα , ξανά , με συγκινήσατε , κρίμα που το χω αφήσει τόσα χρόνια

----------


## ipo

Πήγα στο Bike Station που πρότεινε ο Κωστής. Έχει πράγματι καλές τιμές. Πήρα λάστιχα και τα πέρασα στο ποδήλατό μου. Έχουν πολύ καλή πρόσφυση στην άσφαλτο σε κατακόρυφη θέση. Στο πλάι δε δοκίμασα ακόμη, αλλά μάλλον καλά θα είναι αφού είναι 70% ασφάλτινα.

Στη δοκιμή των ελαστικών όμως διαπίστωσα ότι έχει ραγίσει η σέλα και με πολλή πίεση βγαίνει.  :Wall:  Άκουγα κάτι τριγμούς στη βόλτα της Κυριακής, αλλά νόμιζα ότι ήταν από το νέο τσαντάκι σέλας. Έφυγα για να την επισκευάσω.  :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

ipo σε βλεπω ετσι οπως πας στο τελος να δινεις για επισκευες οσο θα εδινες για ενα καινουργιο ποδηλατο. Οσο πιο πολυ κανεις τοσο προβληματα θα βγαζει ενα τετοιο οχημα. Σου εχω ξαναπει την αποψη μου βεβαια :Smile:

----------


## Νikosanagn

@cuprakatos H τέντες αυτές είναι με τον βραχίονα ή με το παλιό παραδοσιακό τρόπο? Αν είναι με τον βραχίωνα, αντέχουν στον αέρα?

Επίσης για ρώτα την νοικυρά η γλαστρούλα τι είναι? Ωραία είναι.

Βλέπω έχεις και αυτόματο πότισμα... άρα θα έχεις κι αλλα λουλουδάκια, γιατι τα έκοψες? Βγάλε άλλη μια φωτο να φαίνονται κι αυτά.

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Α! ξέχασα, ωραίο το κουρσάκι καλοδιατηρημένο!!  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Πράγματι η κούρσα του Κουπράκατου είναι πολύ όμορφη.  :One thumb up: 





> ipo σε βλεπω ετσι οπως πας στο τελος να δινεις για επισκευες οσο θα εδινες για ενα καινουργιο ποδηλατο. Οσο πιο πολυ κανεις τοσο προβληματα θα βγαζει ενα τετοιο οχημα. Σου εχω ξαναπει την αποψη μου βεβαια


Τα έχουμε συζητήσει και βρίσκω σωστή την άποψή σου. Το κακό είναι ότι τα προβλήματα βγαίνουν ένα-ένα κάθε εβδομάδα, οπότε λες "αυτό είναι και τελειώσαμε".  :Thinking: 

Πέρασα από 3 ποδηλατάδικα σήμερα και έμεινα κάπως απογοητευμένος από τον επαγγελματισμό τους. Υπήρχε τζόγος στον πίσω τροχό και όταν τους τον έδειχνα, άλλος μου έλεγε ότι ήθελε αλλαγή του κέντρου, άλλος ότι ήθελε άνοιγμα και λάδωμα (=service 30€), άλλος ότι μπορεί να θέλει αλλαγή όλος ο τροχός. Κανείς δεν ήθελε να ασχοληθεί "φέρε το άλλη μέρα", "φέρε το την άλλη εβδομάδα". Αναμενόμενο βέβαια ότι προτιμούν να ασχοληθούν με τον πελάτη που θα τους αφήσει 300€ για ένα ποδήλατο, παρά με κάποιον που θέλει επισκευή.

Νίκο θυμάσαι πόσο το ψάχναμε που έβρισκε το λάστιχο κάθε μία στροφή στο πιρούνι; Ψάχνοντάς το λίγο ακόμα απόψε, διαπίστωσα ότι υπάρχει στον πίσω άξονα ένα 17mm παξιμάδι, εσωτερικά του πιρουνιού. Όσο το πλησιάζεις στο κέντρο, σφίγγει ο άξονας, μειώνεται ο τζόγος. Αν το παρακάνεις, αυξάνονται πολύ οι τριβές του άξονα. Πρέπει λοιπόν να βρεις την ιδανική θέση, ώστε ο τροχός να γυρίζει χωρίς τριβές, αλλά και χωρίς τζόγο. Κατόπιν σφίγγεις το εξωτερικό 15mm παξιμάδι και τέλος. Ίσως είμαι πολύ αιθεροβάμων, αλλά θα περίμενα ένας από αυτούς να μου πει "Αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα, κάτσε να κάνω μία στροφή στο παξιμάδι και είσαι έτοιμος".

Όλοι στην περιοχή έχουν σέλες από 16€ και πάνω. Είδα και μία άθλια με 9€, αλλά αυτές που μου άρεσαν κοστίζουν 23-27€. Νόμιζα ότι θα μπορείς να βρεις καλή σέλα με 10€. Δεν πήρα, για να το ψάξω λίγο ακόμα, να μου προτείνετε και καμία, αν θέλετε.

Τα λάστιχα είναι πολύ καλά.  :Smile:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

εγώ έχω αυτή. 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001...ef=oss_product

μου φαίνεται ΟΚ αλλά δεν έχω και πολύ εμπειρία στο θέμα. Βέβαια είναι ακριβή για σένα με αυτά που μας λες.

----------


## ipo

Ευχαριστώ. Βρήκα μία παρόμοια με 23€. Παίζει να είναι και η ίδια.  :Thinking:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Άσχημο πράγμα ο τζόγος ipo είναι να μην μπλέξεις, τέλος πάντων, οι ποδηλατάδες είναι γνωστοί απατεώνες, κι ο δικός μου μια απο τα ίδια.

Σε αυτό που λεει ο Άρδης κι εγώ συμφωνώ, αλλα το αναλύσαμε αρκετά την Κυριακή, τα λάστιχα φαίνονται πολύ καλά και έκανες καλά που τα άλλαξες, εφόσον δεν πας και τόσο πολύ σε χώμα.

----------


## ipo

Στο ένα ποδηλατάδικο είδα ένα κατάμαυρο ποδήλατο fitness. Πολύ όμορφο, αλλά πάει μόνο σε άσφαλτο.

Μιλούσε ο υπάλληλος στο τηλέφωνο με κάποιον και του έλεγε ότι για το 2011 είναι κλεισμένη η παραγωγή από το εργοστάσιο για το συγκεκριμένο ποδήλατο. Του ζητούσε κάποιος συγκεκριμένο μέγεθος και του έλεγε ότι θα βρει από το ...2012. Και μιλάμε για ποδήλατο των 900€.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 8 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> τα λάστιχα φαίνονται πολύ καλά και έκανες καλά που τα άλλαξες, εφόσον δεν πας και τόσο πολύ σε χώμα.


18€ το σετ, είναι μια χαρά σε σχέση με τα 100€ που έδωσες για τα δικά σου. Δε συγκρίνω βέβαια το ένα λάστιχο με το άλλο, αλλά με λίγα χρήματα άλλαξα τα 12+ ετών λάστιχά μου με καινούρια.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ναι σιγά μην έδωσα 100 € τα εργοστασιακά είναι που είναι πάντα σχετικά ακριβά.

Μετα απο την μικρή μου εμπειρία στο χώμα λυπάμε να τα αλλάξω...

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Σήμερα ανακάλυψα το endomondo και χάρηκα. Κάνω track με το κινητό την διαδρομή και μετά "τσουπ" την ανεβάζει στον λογαριασμό σου online και μπορείς να την δεις με το πάσο σου αναλυτικά. Βλέπεις χάρτη, χιλιόμετρα, υψόμετρο σε κάθε σημείο και ταχύτητα. Μια χαρούλα μου φαίνεται.

----------


## ardi21

> Τα έχουμε συζητήσει και βρίσκω σωστή την άποψή σου. Το κακό είναι ότι τα προβλήματα βγαίνουν ένα-ένα κάθε εβδομάδα, οπότε λες "αυτό είναι και τελειώσαμε".


Iσως θα επρεπε να σκεφτεις πιο σοβαρα τοτε την αγορα ενος καινουργιου. Με 3 δοσεις των 100ευρω/μηνα παιρνεις μια χαρα ποδηλατο. Η μερα με την νυχτα βασικα. Οτι λεφτα δινεις σε αυτο που εχεις πανε 100% χαμενα για μενα. Ειναι κριμα.

Αντιθετα αν παρεις καινουργιο ακομα και να το βαρεθεις σε μερικους μηνες θα το πουλησεις σε μια πολυ καλη τιμη και η χασουρα θα ειναι μικρη. Και θα το εχεις ευχαριστηθεις 2πλα-3πλα σε σχεση με αυτο που εχεις.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Σήμερα ανακάλυψα το endomondo και χάρηκα. Κάνω track με το κινητό την διαδρομή και μετά "τσουπ" την ανεβάζει στον λογαριασμό σου online και μπορείς να την δεις με το πάσο σου αναλυτικά. Βλέπεις χάρτη, χιλιόμετρα, υψόμετρο σε κάθε σημείο και ταχύτητα. Μια χαρούλα μου φαίνεται.


Κι εγώ το endomondo χρησιμοποιώ και το βρίσκω πολύ καλό. Το μόνο αρνητικό είναι που στο γράφημα όταν κάνεις mouse over δεν σου δείχνει και στον χάρτη ταυτόχρονα το σημείο το οποίο έχεις επιλέξει στο γράφημα.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Κι εγώ το endomondo χρησιμοποιώ και το βρίσκω πολύ καλό. Το μόνο αρνητικό είναι που στο γράφημα όταν κάνεις mouse over δεν σου δείχνει και στον χάρτη ταυτόχρονα το σημείο το οποίο έχεις επιλέξει στο γράφημα.


ναι αυτό είναι αλήθεια. Αλλά χάρηκα με τα τόσα άλλα. Ειδικά με το γράφημα ταχύτητας και υψομέτρου. Βέβαια αυτό που λες θα ήταν το κερασάκι στην τούρτα.

----------


## ardi21

Αυτο που λετε υπαρχει στο Runkeeper παντως.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Αυτο που λετε υπαρχει στο Runkeeper παντως.


δεν βλέπω όμως app στο ovi store  :Sad:

----------


## ipo

> Αυτο που λετε υπαρχει στο Runkeeper παντως.


Μου αρέσει πολύ το Runkeeper. Σαφώς καλύτερο από το cardiotrainer για τη χρήση που το θέλω.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> ναι αυτό είναι αλήθεια. Αλλά χάρηκα με τα τόσα άλλα. Ειδικά με το γράφημα ταχύτητας και υψομέτρου. Βέβαια αυτό που λες θα ήταν το κερασάκι στην τούρτα.


Θα στείλω feedback... Στείλε κι εσύ αν είναι μήπως και το φτιάξουν...  :Wink: 

http://www.endomondo.com/contact




> Αυτο που λετε υπαρχει στο Runkeeper παντως.


Αν με προδώσει το endomondo θα δοκιμάσω κι αυτό...  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Κοιτάζω σέλες στο chainreactioncycles.com. Τεράστια ποικιλία.  :Shocked:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ipo, σε είδα στο ποδήλατο, όλο χαρά και όλο τρέλα, αλλα μετα κατάλαβα, οτι σου λειπε η σέλα?!  :Laughing:  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Αυτή θα πάρω, φαίνεται καλή και ελαφριά.  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Αυτή παει γύρω στις 10 με 15 φορές το ποδηλατό σου, ξανασκέψουτο  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Αυτή παει γύρω στις 10 με 15 φορές το ποδηλατό σου, ξανασκέψουτο


Μα για να ανέβει η αξία του ποδηλάτου θα την πάρω.  :Razz:  Άλλωστε οι μεταξωτοί ποποί θέλουν κι επιδέξιες σέλες. Δε θα κωλοκάτσω σε ό,τι κι ό,τι. Τι την έχεις τη ζωή αν δεν πάρεις μία καλή σέλα με 530€;  :Razz:

----------


## pelasgian

> Νίκο θυμάσαι πόσο το ψάχναμε που έβρισκε το λάστιχο κάθε μία στροφή στο πιρούνι; Ψάχνοντάς το λίγο ακόμα απόψε, διαπίστωσα ότι υπάρχει στον πίσω άξονα ένα 17mm παξιμάδι, εσωτερικά του πιρουνιού. Όσο το πλησιάζεις στο κέντρο, σφίγγει ο άξονας, μειώνεται ο τζόγος. Αν το παρακάνεις, αυξάνονται πολύ οι τριβές του άξονα. Πρέπει λοιπόν να βρεις την ιδανική θέση, ώστε ο τροχός να γυρίζει χωρίς τριβές, αλλά και χωρίς τζόγο. Κατόπιν σφίγγεις το εξωτερικό 15mm παξιμάδι και τέλος. Ίσως είμαι πολύ αιθεροβάμων, αλλά θα περίμενα ένας από αυτούς να μου πει "Αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα, κάτσε να κάνω μία στροφή στο παξιμάδι και είσαι έτοιμος".
> 
> Όλοι στην περιοχή έχουν σέλες από 16€ και πάνω. Είδα και μία άθλια με 9€, αλλά αυτές που μου άρεσαν κοστίζουν 23-27€. Νόμιζα ότι θα μπορείς να βρεις καλή σέλα με 10€. Δεν πήρα, για να το ψάξω λίγο ακόμα, να μου προτείνετε και καμία, αν θέλετε.
> 
> Τα λάστιχα είναι πολύ καλά.


και αν το βγάλεις τελείως, φρόντισε να είσαι σε ανοικτό μέρος με καλό φωτισμό για να βρεις τις μπίλιες που θα πεταχθούν από μέσα. Αν δεν είναι ΣΩΣΤΑ σφιγμένο, σπάει ο άξονας. 

Σελλα, ελπίζω να πάρεις brooks, δεν κάνει πάνω από 60 ευρώ η σωστή με την ανάρτηση  :Smile: 

Για τα λάστιχα που ρώτησες και δεν άκουσες, θα τα πούμε στο βρεγμένο ή σε γωνία αλλαγής από άσφαλδο σε τσιμέντο ή σε γωνία πεζοδρομίου  :Smile: 

Ξαναλέω, χωρίς να επιβάλω την άποψή μου - υπάρχει η δική μου και η λάθος - χρειάζεστε μπροστά specialized "captain" και πίσω kenda small block eight.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Βάλε στοίχιμα οτι μετά θα πονάς περισσότερο, καλύτερα να μην βάλεις καθόλου... ( και να κάνεις ορθοπεταλιά  :Razz: )

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Αυτή θα πάρω, φαίνεται καλή και ελαφριά.


Δες και το πρώτο review από κάτω... Ο άλλος έχει πάρει κι από μια για τα δύο ποδήλατά του... 

Καλή επιλογή...   :One thumb up: 

 :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

εδώ είσαι ipo. 
http://www.amazon.de/Selle-Royal-Her...036859&sr=1-19

ούτε αναρτήσεις θα θες μετά ούτε τίποτα...  :Razz:

----------


## pelasgian

σέλα για 3 ζωές και 10 ποδήλατα:
http://www.brooksengland.com/en/Shop...g&prod=Flyer+S

λαστιχάκια:

----------


## cuprakatos

> @cuprakatos H τέντες αυτές είναι με τον βραχίονα ή με το παλιό παραδοσιακό τρόπο? Αν είναι με τον βραχίωνα, αντέχουν στον αέρα?
> 
> Επίσης για ρώτα την νοικυρά η γλαστρούλα τι είναι? Ωραία είναι.
> 
> Βλέπω έχεις και αυτόματο πότισμα... άρα θα έχεις κι αλλα λουλουδάκια, γιατι τα έκοψες? Βγάλε άλλη μια φωτο να φαίνονται κι αυτά.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Α! ξέχασα, ωραίο το κουρσάκι καλοδιατηρημένο!!


Παλιόπαιδο  :ROFL:  Τώρα το διάβασα , δεν παλεύεσαι  :ROFL:  πάντως η τέντα έχει και ''πιαστήρια'' για να μη σπάει με τον αέρα  :Respekt:

----------


## vamvakoolas

@ipo
αφου πηγες στο bikestation δεν επαιρνες και καμια σελιτσα? εχει απο 6-10 ευρα! (διαφορα μοντελα)
επισης γιατι τυρανιεσαι με τους τροχους (σερβις/λαδια/ξυδια) αφου απο 30 ευρα βρισκεις τροχους (serkos)που δε σπανε δε χαλανε
τελος αν θες ποδηλατο πες ποσα δινεις να δουμε (π.χ φιλος εχει ενα τουμπανο ideal ΜΤΒ και το δινει 400-500 για να παρει κουρσα!)
@cuprakatos καλα μιλαμε η....................γλαστρα ισως θελει ποτισμα :ROFL:  :ROFL: επισης φοβερο το αβαταρ, δικο σου το ατι?

anyway αν θες να βγεις βολτουλα με τη κουρσα στειλε ενα μηνυμα μπας και ξεκλεψω χρονο για να σε συνοδευσω :Razz:  αυτα τα ποδηλατα δεν ειναι για βολτα στο παρκο αλλα ειναι χιλιομετροφαγοι! :Wink:

----------


## ipo

> @ipo
> αφου πηγες στο bikestation δεν επαιρνες και καμια σελιτσα? εχει απο 6-10 ευρα! (διαφορα μοντελα)


Μετά έσπασε η άτιμη. Εννοείται ότι θα έπαιρνα από εκείνον σέλα, αλλά είναι 2 ώρες χάσιμο χρόνου για να πάω εκεί. Βολεύει μόνο αν είμαι περαστικός από κέντρο.

Αν δεν σπάσει ο σκελετός, ποδήλατο καινούριο δεν παίρνω.  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Μην μας απειλείς εμάς!  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 7 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Παλιόπαιδο  Τώρα το διάβασα , δεν παλεύεσαι  πάντως η τέντα έχει και ''πιαστήρια'' για να μη σπάει με τον αέρα


Το αυτόματο πότισμα τι είναι gardena ? Σου έχει βγει καλο?


*Spoiler:*




 :onetooth:

----------


## ipo

> Μην μας απειλείς εμάς!


Ε μα, μου τα έχετε κάνει τσουρέκια.  :Razz:  "Πάρε ποδήλατο" και "πάρε ποδήλατο". Πάω κόντρα στο ρεύμα, κάνω περισσότερα χιλιόμετρα απ' όλους (εξαιρείται ο vamvakoolas) με ποδήλατο όσο χρονών είσαι εσύ (σοβαρά).  :Laughing:

----------


## senkradvii

Ιpo γερά ρε!

----------


## ipo

Φχαριστώ ρε! Για την πατρίδα!  :Laughing:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Να μείνεις με το παλιό τότε! Να σε κοροιδεύουν τα άλλα παιδάκια! :Laughing: 

Σοβαρά τώρα δεν χρειάζεται να πάρεις, μια χαρά είναι αυτό που έχεις...



*Spoiler:*




			Ε!, να μην κάνω κι εγώ ένα πρωταπριλιάτικο?! :onetooth: 





Και όντως σοβαρά τώρα, να μην πάρεις τίποτα, περίμενε να τα φτύσει αυτό και αν τότε θες ακόμη να κάνει ποδήλατο το κοιτάς...

----------


## senkradvii

Aν ήταν για την πατρίδα τότε θα έπαιρνες καινούργιο ποδήλατο για να συνεισφέρεις και εσύ με τον οβολό σου, ώστε να αντεπεξέλθουμε στην κρίση!  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

επειδη σε λιγες ωρες θα φυγω εξωτερικο για αγωνα θα υπαρχει καλυψη περα απο τν και απο καμερα στο ποδηλατο μου (στις 18.00 θα γινει και δοκιμη), υπαρχει κανενας εθελοντης για video processing στα αρχεια που θα γραφτουν?(θα ειναι avi)

----------


## Νikosanagn

Αν μας πεις πως, ναι.

----------


## ardi21

Και 'γω ειμαι διαθεσιμος. Βεβαια δεν ξερω και πολλα. Με κανα movie maker εχω κανει 2-3 video.

Καλη επιτυχια αγορι :One thumb up:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Good luck!

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να υποσχεθώ κάτι, οπότε μην σε κρεμάσω.

----------


## vamvakoolas

επειδη παλια ασχολιομουν (τωρα δε παιζει χρονος με τη καμμια)

θα ειναι ενα απλο βιντεο avi

με το καταλληλο προγραμμα  :Whistle:  μπορει να προστεθει μουσικη (οτι θελει ο εθελοντης)και θα στειλω ενα αρχειο για να μπουν υποτιτλοι (σε ποιο χρονικο σημειο και τι θαμπει)ενω παιζει και βελτιωση της ποιοτητας

αυτα :One thumb up:

----------


## senkradvii

good luck!  :Thumbs up:

----------


## ipo

Καλή επιτυχία Κωστή!


Μπορώ αν θέλεις να κάνω έρθω να σε τραβήξω με κάμερα. Θα κάνω ποδήλατο μπροστά σου.  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Καλή επιτυχία Κωστή!
> 
> 
> Μπορώ αν θέλεις να κάνω έρθω να σε τραβήξω με κάμερα. Θα κάνω ποδήλατο μπροστά σου.


Τώρα που του έβαλες λάστιχα... Ποιος σε πιάνει!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ipo

> εγώ έχω αυτή. 
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001...ef=oss_product
> 
> μου φαίνεται ΟΚ αλλά δεν έχω και πολύ εμπειρία στο θέμα. Βέβαια είναι ακριβή για σένα με αυτά που μας λες.


Τελικά πράγματι αυτή είχα δει χτες και πήρα σήμερα. Το amazon δίνει κάθε ώρα και διαφορετική τιμή. Χτες έδινε 19€ (+μεταφορικά), μετά από μία ώρα έδινε 17€ και σήμερα 13,5€, στο ίδιο link πάντα. Χρηματιστήριο είναι οι σέλες;  :Razz: 

23€ την πήρα και φαίνεται καλή.

----------


## ipo

Κοιτάξτε πλάκα, οθονιές (screenshot ντε!) με διαφορά 5 λεπτών, πριν από λίγο.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Τελικά πράγματι αυτή είχα δει χτες και πήρα σήμερα. Το amazon δίνει κάθε ώρα και διαφορετική τιμή. Χτες έδινε 19€ (+μεταφορικά), μετά από μία ώρα έδινε 17€ και σήμερα 13,5€, στο ίδιο link πάντα. Χρηματιστήριο είναι οι σέλες; 
> 
> 23€ την πήρα και φαίνεται καλή.


καλορίζικη! όπως σου είπα καλή δείχνει. Κάποιες φορές τη βρίσκω και λίγο άβολη αλλά νομίζω ότι ο λόγος είναι ότι δεν είμαι εκπαιδευμένος ακόμα ή ότι δεν κάθομαι όλη την ώρα σωστά. Πάντως στην αφή είναι πολύ καλή

----------


## senkradvii

> Κοιτάξτε πλάκα, οθονιές (screenshot ντε!) με διαφορά 5 λεπτών, πριν από λίγο.


Το έχω πάθει και εγώ με το ΜΕ2 για ΧΒΟΧ360 αλλά ευτυχώς στην αντίστροφη θετική εκδοχή! Πρόλαβα και το αγόρασα στην χαμηλή τιμή!  :Thumbs up:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ipo

> καλορίζικη! όπως σου είπα καλή δείχνει. Κάποιες φορές τη βρίσκω και λίγο άβολη αλλά νομίζω ότι ο λόγος είναι ότι δεν είμαι εκπαιδευμένος ακόμα ή ότι δεν κάθομαι όλη την ώρα σωστά. Πάντως στην αφή είναι πολύ καλή


Ευχαριστώ. Έκανα 10km χτες για να δοκιμάσω τα νέα λάστιχα και 15km σήμερα με την καινούρια σέλα. Πάει φοβερά γρήγορα με αυτή τη σέλα.  :Razz:   :Laughing: 


Σοβαρά τώρα, βλέπω σημαντική διαφορά στις ταχύτητες άνω των 15km/h με τα νέα λάστιχα. Mικρότερη τριβή και διαπιστώνω ότι στις ίδιες κατηφόρες πηγαίνω 10-20% πιο γρήγορα. Πριν άκουγα την αεροδυναμική τριβή με τα παλιά πολύ χοντρά τρακτερωτά λάστιχα. Η σέλα καλή φαίνεται, αλλά και με την προηγούμενη που είχα, δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα. Μάλιστα στην πάνω επιφάνειά της δεν είχε πάθει τίποτα και μου άρεσε πολύ εμφανισιακά και ανατομικά. Αιωνία της η μνήμη.  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 13 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> δε ξερω τι δεστρες πηρες αλλα υπαρχουν δεστρες με leds κοκκινα οπου λειτουργουν και ως φωτακι! ενω οι αλουμινενιες δεστρες κανουν 2-3 ευρα τα αλλα κανουν 10 (απο ebay 1-2) αλλα μετα θα εχεις κανει καλη αγορα


Επειδή ο Κωστής μάλλον πετάει αυτή τη στιγμή για εξωτερικό, θα μπορούσε κάποιος παρακαλώ να προτείνει κάποιες δέστρες ή να αναφέρει κάτι που να είναι άξιο προσοχής;

----------


## ardi21

> Επειδή ο Κωστής μάλλον πετάει αυτή τη στιγμή για εξωτερικό, θα μπορούσε κάποιος παρακαλώ να προτείνει κάποιες δέστρες ή να αναφέρει κάτι που να είναι άξιο προσοχής;


http://www.tsirikosbikes.gr/bike-clo...-clothing.html

----------


## ipo

Ευχαριστώ. Έριξα μία ματιά στο ebay, αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να βρω κάτω από 15€ το ζευγάρι των δεστρών με led. Με 2€ βρίσκω μόνο απλές ανακλαστικές velcro.

Έχει πάρει το μάτι σας strap με led με 1-2€ που ανέφερε ο Κωστής;

----------


## Νikosanagn

> http://www.tsirikosbikes.gr/bike-clo...-clothing.html


Tι έγινε Άρδη το cyclist δεν έχει ?  :Razz:  :Laughing:

----------


## vamvakoolas

δεν εφυγα ακομα (σε λιγες ωρες) :Razz:  με το λαπτοπι στο χερι ειμαι

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/4-x-LED-REFLEC...item27b9eb0c1a

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HIGH-VISIBILIT...item870c5af22b

----------


## ipo

> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/4-x-LED-REFLEC...item27b9eb0c1a
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HIGH-VISIBILIT...item870c5af22b


 :Respekt: 

Τα έψαχνα σαν reflective straps, bike led straps και δεν είχα δει αυτά που δείχνεις. Ευχαριστώ!

Μιας κι έχει επιλογή χρώματος για την επιφάνεια ανάκλασης, τα ασημένια δεν είναι εκείνα που φαίνονται καλύτερα στο σκοτάδι, σε σχέση με τα κίτρινα;

----------


## kostantis

Αυτά τα LED straps λειτουργούνε με στρόγγυλες μικρές μπαταρίες; :Thinking:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Αυτά τα LED straps λειτουργούνε με στρόγγυλες μικρές μπαταρίες;


ναι με μπαταρια τυπου μητρικης :Wink: 

παρε καλυτερα τα κιτρινα

----------


## Mouse Potato

Εγώ έχω απλό reflective strap χωρίς leds... Αν συνεχίσω έτσι θα το κάνω χριστουγεννιάτικο δέντρο...  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Ωραίο φαίνεται κάτι τέτοιο. :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

καγκουριά πίσω και αν είδα καλά στο βίντεο, δεν φωτίζει καλά μπροστά. Αν θες σοβαρό φως για μπροστά πήγαινε σε κάτι τέτοιο: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000...ef=oss_product

υγ1: η καγκουριά δεν είναι τόσο κακή μια που είναι για να σε βλέπουν αλλά αμφιβάλω αν βλέπεις και εσύ σοβαρά με αυτά.
υγ2: κατά τη γνώμη μου, πίσω ένα τέτοιο φως είναι αρκετό http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000...ef=oss_product

----------


## kostantis

> καγκουριά πίσω και αν είδα καλά στο βίντεο, δεν φωτίζει καλά μπροστά. Αν θες σοβαρό φως για μπροστά πήγαινε σε κάτι τέτοιο: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000...ef=oss_product
> 
> υγ1: η καγκουριά δεν είναι τόσο κακή μια που είναι για να σε βλέπουν αλλά αμφιβάλω αν βλέπεις και εσύ σοβαρά με αυτά.
> υγ2: κατά τη γνώμη μου, πίσω ένα τέτοιο φως είναι αρκετό http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000...ef=oss_product



Μα δεν θα τα αγόραζα έτσι και αλλιώς.Απλά τα έδειξα,κουβέντα να γίνεται. :Razz: 
Όντως είναι λίγο καγκουριά σαν τις νέον λάμπες που βάζουν στα αμάξια. :Whistle:

----------


## ipo

Στο ebay υπάρχουν σετ μπροστινού/πίσω LED φωτός, που ξεκινούν από 2€ το σετ. Βέβαια η ποιότητα είναι χαμηλή, ειδικά στη βάση του μπροστινού φωτός, αφού σπάει εύκολα αν εφαρμόσεις μεγάλη πίεση. Αλλά για φωτισμό είναι άψογα, φαίνονται από μακριά. Στην Ελλάδα πουλάνε τα ίδια σε όμορφη συσκευασία με 15€, δηλαδή σε 7-πλάσια τιμή, αλλά έχουν και τις μπαταρίες στη συσκευασία.

Έχω πάρει τέτοια και φωτίζουν καλά, αλλά τα έχω σπάσει 3 φορές (σοβαρά) και τα έχω ξανακολλήσει.

Αν είσαι μόνος σου στο δρόμο, τότε καλό είναι να τα ρυθμίζεις να αναβοσβήνουν, διότι φαίνεται πολύ καλύτερα έτσι. Αν είσαι με παρέα, πρέπει να έχεις το πίσω φως σταθερό, διαφορετικά ενοχλείς τον ποδηλάτη πίσω σου.

Όλα αυτά τα φώτα, ακόμα και τα 40 lumens που έδειξε ο zoup, είναι για σε βλέπουν οι άλλοι. Αν κυκλοφορείς βράδυ σε δρόμο χωρίς φώτα (και χωρίς φεγγάρι  :Razz: ) χρειάζεσαι κάτι πιο δυνατό. 900-1200 lumens και επαναφορτιζόμενη μπαταρία με 55€.

----------


## Tsene

> Στο ebay υπάρχουν σετ μπροστινού/πίσω LED φωτός, που ξεκινούν από 2€ το σετ. Βέβαια η ποιότητα είναι χαμηλή, ειδικά στη βάση του μπροστινού φωτός, αφού σπάει εύκολα αν εφαρμόσεις μεγάλη πίεση. Αλλά για φωτισμό είναι άψογα, φαίνονται από μακριά. Στην Ελλάδα πουλάνε τα ίδια σε όμορφη συσκευασία με 15€, δηλαδή σε 7-πλάσια τιμή, αλλά έχουν και τις μπαταρίες στη συσκευασία.
> 
> Έχω πάρει τέτοια και φωτίζουν καλά, αλλά τα έχω σπάσει 3 φορές (σοβαρά) και τα έχω ξανακολλήσει.


Έχω πάρει και εγώ 2 τέτοια. Όντως σπάνε εύκολα. Το πίσω φως είναι μια χαρά για να σε βλέπουν όπως και το μπροστινό και όχι για να βλέπεις εσύ αφού δεν είναι και τόσο δυνατό.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Όλα αυτά τα φώτα, ακόμα και τα 40 lumens που έδειξε ο zoup, είναι για σε βλέπουν οι άλλοι. Αν κυκλοφορείς βράδυ σε δρόμο χωρίς φώτα (και χωρίς φεγγάρι ) χρειάζεσαι κάτι πιο δυνατό. 900-1200 lumens και επαναφορτιζόμενη μπαταρία με 55€.


Βασικά αυτό που έδειξα εγώ είναι αρκετό για να πηγαίνεις σε δρόμο με απόλυτο σκοτάδι (οχι φώτα πόλης, όχι φεγγάρι) με μια λογική ταχύτητα και να μην κινδυνεύεις. Νομίζω ότι αν κυκλοφορείς στην μεγάλη σκάλα μέσα στην πόλη θα είσαι ενοχλητικός για τα απέναντι αμάξια κλπ.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Μπροστινό και πίσω φως έχω Cateye και είναι ποιοτικά. Από εκεί και πέρα είχα πάρει ένα μπροστινό σαν κι αυτό που δίνει ο ipo παραπάνω ως 2ο αλλά σε μια λακκούβα (από τις λίγες που έχουν οι ελληνικοί δρόμοι) έφυγε και πέρασε ένα αυτοκίνητο από πάνω του... Συγκλονιστική εμπειρία.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Μπροστινό και πίσω φως έχω Cateye και είναι ποιοτικά. Από εκεί και πέρα είχα πάρει ένα μπροστινό σαν κι αυτό που δίνει ο ipo παραπάνω ως 2ο αλλά σε μια λακκούβα (από τις λίγες που έχουν οι ελληνικοί δρόμοι) έφυγε και πέρασε ένα αυτοκίνητο από πάνω του... Συγκλονιστική εμπειρία.


Κι εγώ μπορστά Cateye έχω λογικά το ίδιο έχουμε 8 στους 10 ποδηλάτες αυτό έχουν γιατί είναι καλό και όχι πολυ πολυ ακριβό και πίσω ένα pro.

Προσωπική άποψη καλύτερα να δώσεις μια φορά λίγα περισσότερα χρήματα και να πάρεις κάτι ωραίο - καλοφτιαγμένο, παρα να δίνεις συνέχεια για κάτι όχι φοβερής ποιότητας και να ταλαιπωρέισαι με τοποθετήσεις, σπασίματα κλπ.

----------


## manicx

Εγώ πήρα τα Smart, το σετάκι αυτό στα 19 γιούργια. Καθόλου άσχημα. Το μόνο θεματάκι που είχα είναι ότι ο λαιμός της σέλας του Dahon είναι χοντρός και όπως ήταν το πίσω φως δεν έμπαινε οπότε απλά ξεβίδωσα τον ανακλαστήρα και βίδωσα πάνω το smart.

----------


## senkradvii

Eμένα στο δικό μου ρε γαμώτο παιδάκι μου (  :Razz:  ) γιατί δεν μου πάει η καρδιά να του βάλω τίποτα πάνω? Ακόμα και το τσαντάκι που έχω κάτω από την σέλα με χαλάει αισθητικά..

----------


## ipo

> Eμένα στο δικό μου ... γιατί δεν μου πάει η καρδιά να του βάλω τίποτα πάνω? Ακόμα και το τσαντάκι που έχω κάτω από την σέλα με χαλάει αισθητικά..


Πράγματι, το ποδήλατο είναι πιο όμορφο χωρίς επιπλέον εξοπλισμό, αλλά κάποια πράγματα είναι απαραίτητα.

Επειδή οδηγώ αυτοκίνητο πάνω χρόνια, έχω δει πόσο πιο γρήγορα φαίνεται το βράδυ ένας ποδηλάτης με παλλόμενα φώτα, σε σχέση με κάποιον με απλά ανακλαστικά (Αν δεν έχει καν ανακλαστικά, πάει γυρεύοντας το βράδυ). Ειδικά αν δεν έχει μπροστινό φως, είναι δύσκολο να τον δεις σε διασταύρωση, όπου δε φωτίζεται από φώτα αυτοκινήτου. Το παλλόμενο φως εντοπίζεται πολύ καλύτερα σε σχέση με το σταθερό.

Κάποιες φορές που δεν είχα μπροστινό φως και βράδιασε μέχρι να επιστρέψω στο σπίτι, έκοβα σε όλες τις διασταυρώσεις κι ας ήμουν σε δρόμο προτεραιότητας. Υπενθυμίζω ότι ο ΚΟΚ ορίζει ως υποχρεωτική τη χρήση φώτων το βράδυ, επομένως σε περίπτωση ατυχήματος (αν ζήσεις ...) το όχημα που δε φέρει φώτα έχει την πλήρη ευθύνη για το ατύχημα κι ας είχε προτεραιότητα αν υπήρχε φως ημέρας.


Επίσης τώρα που ξεκίνησα να κάνω κάπως μεγαλύτερες αποστάσεις, είναι απαραίτητο να έχω μαζί μου κάποια βασικά εργαλεία για διορθώσεις μικροβλαβών. Αν είσαι 15km μακριά από το σπίτι σου, θέλεις 3 ώρες για να πας το ποδήλατο με τα πόδια πίσω, οπότε ένα λάστιχο πρέπει να μπορείς να το αλλάξεις ή να κάνεις μία μικροεπισκευή στο σύστημα φρένων/ταχυτήτων.

Το παγούρι είναι επίσης απαραίτητο και μάλιστα τώρα που ζεσταίνει ο καιρός, τα 500-750ml δε φτάνουν, αν κάνεις 35km.

----------


## senkradvii

Ρε συ συμφωνώ αλλά αν είναι να του βάλω κάτι πάνω στο δικό μου πιστεύω πως πρέπει να είναι σε ρετρό ύφος αλλιώς θα είναι απίστευτα άσχημο.. Το τσαντάκι τελικά το ξήλωσα. Αν πάω καμιά μακρινή βόλτα θα το ξαναβάλω.

----------


## ipo

> Ρε συ συμφωνώ αλλά αν είναι να του βάλω κάτι πάνω στο δικό μου πιστεύω πως πρέπει να είναι σε ρετρό ύφος αλλιώς θα είναι απίστευτα άσχημο.. Το τσαντάκι τελικά το ξήλωσα. Αν πάω καμιά μακρινή βόλτα θα το ξαναβάλω.


Αν δεν κάνεις μακρινές βόλτες και κυκλοφορείς μόνο με φως ημέρας, τότε δε χρειάζεσαι κάτι επιπλέον. Νερό πίνεις σπίτι, αν σου χαλάσει το παίρνεις στα χέρια και περπατάς λίγη ώρα.

Πράγματι, χρειάζεσαι κάτι ρετρό για να ταιριάξει αισθητικά με το ποδήλατό σου. Αλλά αν κυκλοφορείς βράδυ, κατά τη γνώμη μου, πρώτα πάει η ασφάλεια και μετά η εμφάνιση. Υπάρχουν κάποια πολύ μικρά φώτα με σώμα σιλικόνης που τυλίγονται στο τιμόνι και στη σέλα. Είναι ελαφριά και μπορείς να τα έχεις στην τσέπη, ώστε να τα βάλεις στο ποδήλατο σε μερικά δευτερόλεπτα, αν νυχτώσει, ενώ δε θα σου χαλάνε την εμφάνιση του ποδηλάτου όταν δε χρειάζονται.

----------


## senkradvii

Ενδιαφέρον αυτά τα φωτάκια.. Όμως θα έχουν καθόλου δυνατό φως?  :Thinking:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ενδιαφέρον αυτά τα φωτάκια.. Όμως θα έχουν καθόλου δυνατό φως?


Δεν θες φως για να βλέπεις αλλά φως για να σε βλέπουν. Φίλος έχει 2 τέτοια μπροστά, τοποθετημένα συμμετρικά, και φαίνονται μια χαρά από μακριά. Από εκεί και πέρα κάνεις και τους συμβιβασμούς σου...

----------


## senkradvii

Ναι εντάξει εννοείται.. Τίποτα σε ρετρό αλλά χωρίς δυναμό δεν υπάρχει?

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

http://www.amazon.de/Busch-M%C3%BCll...2189593&sr=1-3

αυτό; (δεν κατάλαβα αν θέλει δυναμό)

........Auto merged post: zoup πρόσθεσε 36 λεπτά και 50 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

μάλλον θέλει αν και δεν νομίζω να ασχημαίνει πολύ το ποδήλατο ένα δυναμό. Άσε που έχει εντυπωσιακή απόδοση για φως με δυναμό. Εγώ το μόνο αρνητικό που βρίσκω στο δυναμό είναι το ότι βάζεις άλλη μια αντίσταση στο έργο που καταβάλεις.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Ναι εντάξει εννοείται.. Τίποτα σε ρετρό αλλά χωρίς δυναμό δεν υπάρχει?


Η κυρία με τα σου... ρε αει πάρε κει ένα φωτάκι να σε βλέπει ο κόσμος, μου θες και ρετρό  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## senkradvii

Ρε η συγκεκριμένη κυρία (το ποδήλατό μου εννοείται  :Razz: ) δεν σηκώνει νεομοντερνισμούς!  :No no: 

Πάντως αν θυμάμαι καλά και τα δυναμό πέρα της αντίστασης έχουν και εκνευριστικό θόρυβο..

----------


## Νikosanagn

O μάι γκοντ, γουατ α πσόνιο... :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

Ζηλεύεις γιατί εσύ δεν την καβαλάς την συγκεκριμένη κυρία ρε..  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ποια κυρία μωρέ.... εγώ καβαλάω μια θερμόαιμη γερμανίδα, όχι μια άβολη (θυμησέ μου μάρκα?  :Razz: )

----------


## senkradvii

> Ποια κυρία μωρέ.... εγώ καβαλάω μια θερμόαιμη γερμανίδα, όχι μια άβολη (θυμησέ μου μάρκα? )


Κάτι δεν πάει καλά.. Όχι θερμόαιμη και Γερμανίδα ρε συ! Αυτά τα 2 δεν πάνε ποτέ μαζί!  :RTFM: 

Όχι και άβολη η Hλέκτρα (townie 7D) μου ρε μη τρελαθούμε κιόλας.. Η σέλα της με αγκαλιάζει όπως δεν θα σε αγκαλιάσει ποτέ καμία Γερμανίδα..  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Μα αυτή η αντίθεση είναι η συνταγή της επιτυχίας, και θερμοαιμη και γερμανίδα, τι άλλο θες ?  :Razz: 

Στις ανηφόρες πως τα πάει η Ηλέκτρα?! Xoxoxoxo  :Laughing:

----------


## senkradvii

Με τις 7 ταχύτητές της και το ειδικά μεγαλύτερο δίσκο για την 1η δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα.. (για ανηφόρες πόλης μιλάμε έτσι; Είναι chic η δικιά μου πως να το κάνουμε..  :Cool: )

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 58 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μα αυτή η αντίθεση είναι η συνταγή της επιτυχίας, και θερμοαιμη και γερμανίδα, τι άλλο θες ?


Aυτό *ΔΕΝ* γίνεται νομοτελειακά!!!!!  :No no:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Μην μου κουνας εμένα το δαχτυλάκι! Τα κους!?


 :Laughing:

----------


## senkradvii

Off Topic


		Mπα.. Μας τελειώσαν τα επιχειρήματα και αρχίσαμε τις απειλές??


*Spoiler:*




 :No no: 


*Spoiler:*




 :Laughing:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ποια επειχηρήματα ρε! Εγώ έχω ένα δίμετρο ρυθμίζομενο πόδι ( aka Ανάρτηση apex)

Εσύ τι έχεις ε?

*Ε?*

----------


## senkradvii

> Ποια επειχηρήματα ρε! Εγώ έχω ένα δίμετρο ρυθμίζομενο πόδι ( aka Ανάρτηση apex)
> 
> Εσύ τι έχεις ε?
> 
> *Ε?*


Kουτσή Γερμανίδα με πόδι αλουμινίου..  :Yahooooo:  

*Spoiler:*




 :onetooth:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

έλα ρε ipo να τις βγάλουμε και εμείς έξω (τις ποδηλατάρες μας βρε!) για να δούμε ποιος την έχει μεγαλύτερη (τη σέλα  :Razz: )

----------


## senkradvii

Σας έχω!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Mόνο στην σέλα... χοχοχο

----------


## senkradvii

Kαλά εσύ έχεις σκάσει από την ζήλια σου τώρα και προσπαθείς με κάθε τρόπο να κομπλεξάρεις την Ηλέκτρα μου.. Δεν κομπλεξάρεται η κοπελάρα μου ρε!  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

ΟΚ παιδιά, μπορεί να το έχετε μακρύτερο το ποδήλατο, αλλά το δικό μου αξιοποιείται περισσότερο απ' όλων σας. Ο ένας βγάζει την Ηλέκτρα του κάθε πανσέληνο με καλό καιρό, ο άλλος έχει τα χωμάτινα λάστιχα για να πηγαίνει πού και πού σε free day στο Θησείο και ο τρίτος κάνει βόλτα κάθε εξάμηνο στη Γερμανία.

Ο Άρδης βγαίνει μόνο για να πιει νερό από το σακίδιο με το ενσωματωμένο παγούρι, ο mouse_potato ακόμα ονειρεύεται υδραυλικά δισκόφρενα και ο vamvakoolas την έχει δει με τα ταξίδια τελευταία.

Ποιος όμως κάνει τα πολλά χιλιόμετρα και έχει αναστήσει τη μποδηλατάρα του, με καινούρια σέλα, φρέσκα λάστιχα, νέα αλυσίδα, φώτα, τσαντάκι, δισκοβραχίωνα; Εεεε;  :RTFM:  Ποιος θα περνάει το vamvakoola μέχρι το φθινόπωρο και θα τον κάνει να λαχανιάζει στις ανηφόρες της Πάρνηθας; Εεεεε;

Τα δικά σας τα ποδήλατα κλαίνε στις αποθήκες και τα μπαλκόνια, ενώ το δικό μου χαμογελάει κάθε φορά που το βγάζω καμαρωτό στον ποδηλατόδρομο.  :Razz: 


Γατάκια!  :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

> Ο Άρδης βγαίνει μόνο για να πιει νερό από το σακίδιο με το ενσωματωμένο *παγούρι*


Yδροδοχειο περικαλω.

Κατα τ'αλλα καλα τους τα λες. Μας τα χουν πρηξει πια. :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

Βλέπω ότι πήγες φαντάρος.  :Razz:

----------


## blade_

ολοι οι αθληταραδες εδω μαζευτηκαμε βλεπω... :Razz:  εγω εδω  κ λιγες μερες εβγαλα κ παλι το ποδηλατο για τοπικες βολτες..νοτιοανατολικα της θεσσαλονικης μενω και αναγκαστικα εδω οι βολτες,οχι πως ειναι ασχημα αλλα τα εχω βαρεθει τοσα χρονια..

λεω για κανα λαστιχακι φετος αν περισσεψει κανα φραγκο...εχουν γινει σλικ  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Tι λες μωρέ? Έχεις πάει εσύ Μαραθώνα απο την Πεντελη Ε? :Razz: 

Θυμησέ μου, την Κυριακή πόσα έκανες, και πόσα έκανα?  :Hammered: 

Επίσης, το freeday γιατί το γελάς? Το λιγότερο που κάνω κάθε φορά είναι 60 χιλιόμετρά (υπήρχαν και διαδρομές που ήταν πολύ περισσότερα με φοβερές ανηφόρες, όπως η κορυφαία για εμένα μέχρι τώρα διαδρομή στην Δροσιά, γύρω στα 75 km) δια τρία? μας κάνει 20, μια βολτούλα σου δηλαδή! Επίσης έχω χάσει γύρω στις 4-5 βόλτες απο τον Μαιο δεν πηγαίνω που και που, μόνο τώρα σταμάτησα, και θα ξαναπάω το καλοκαιράκι. :Cool: 

Πέρα απο την πλάκα τώρα, εγώ φέτος δίνω πανελλήνιες και δεν έχω ούτε ώρα και κυρίως ούτε διάθεση για βολτούλες, αν και πηγαίνω, χωρίς πάντα να τις αναφέρω, όταν με το καλό τελειώσω, θα κάνω πολλές περισσότερες, για τον απλούστατο λόγο οτι  :Respekt: *αγαπάμε ποδήλατο.* :Respekt: 

Τώρα όσον αφορά τα χωμάτινα λάστιχα, πορώθηκα τόσο πολύ από το Άλσος, που δεν ξέρω αν τελικά θα τα αλλάξω σύντομα.

Εκτός και αν προβώ στην αγορά ζαντων και λαστίχων, και αλλάζω τροχούς.

*Spoiler:*





Ορίστε μας ! :Laughing: !

----------


## Mouse Potato

Ποια υδραυλικα ρε; θέλει service είπα, όχι κwλ0φταίξιμο. Αφού έτσι το γέννησε η μάνα του.  :Razz: 

Παρ όλα αυτα κι εγώ κάνω αρκετές βόλτες χωρίς να τις αναφέρω. Εγώ είμαι σιωπηλός και έμπειρος.  :Embarassed:

----------


## treli@ris

Τρελα !!!

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Τρελα !!!


Στο 0:28 το σκυλί το πέρασε από πάνω πριν προλάβει να φύγει;  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Στο 0:28 το σκυλί το πέρασε από πάνω πριν προλάβει να φύγει;


ΩΧ όντως! χαχαχαχα :Laughing:

----------


## kostantis

> Τρελα !!!


Ομποοου :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Ομποοου


Μπαρντόν?! :Razz:

----------


## manicx

Μιας και είδαμε το video, κάτι ανάλογο με αυτή τη βάση στήριξης φωτ. μηχανής υπάρχει σε Ελληνικό καταστημα;

----------


## Νikosanagn

Θα εμπιστευτείς την μηχανή  σου σε τούτο?

----------


## manicx

Γιατί όχι; Το έχει ένας φίλος και του πάει καλά. Δεν μιλάω για mountain καταστάσεις. Παίζει και μια DIY βάση που βρήκα...

----------


## ardi21

Eγω πηρα προσφατα την MD90 και εχω κανει την παρακατω πατεντα για το κρανος.




Υπαρχουν και αλλες πατεντες με ταινιες διπλης οψεως κτλ

To βιντεακι που εβγαλα χτες (για να μην λεει και ο ipo οτι δεν βγαινουμε εξω δηλαδης... :Razz: ) ειναι αυτο.

Η ποιοτητα ειναι λιγο πιο κατω απο το κανονικο λογω you tube. Η γωνια ληψης ειναι χαλια βεβαια γιατι πρωτη φορα την δοκιμαζα και δεν εχω βρει την καταλληλη θεση αλλα παιρνεις μια ιδεα. Υπαρχουν κι αλλα βιντεο σε ασφαλτο με την συγκεκριμενη. Γενικα για 40 ευρω (πηρα και μια 4αρα πιο γρηγορη μνημη απο αυτη που ειχε) ειναι μια χαρα. Και ειδικα σε ασφαλτο που δεν εχει γκαπα-γκουπα

----------


## Νikosanagn

" Κι αμα γραψει χέσε με"


Χαχαχαχχα :Laughing: 

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Καλά ρε η κάμερα μόνο κάτω κοιτάει!? !!!

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 44 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Η καμερούλα ποιά είναι?

Σου κανα και comment δεν άντεξα  :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

> " Κι αμα γραψει χέσε με"
> 
> 
> Χαχαχαχχα
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Καλά ρε η κάμερα μόνο κάτω κοιτάει!? !!!
> 
> ...


Καλα δεν διαβαζεις τι γραφω ρε συ? :Razz: 

Η καμερα ειναι η MD90 και η γωνια ληψης ειναι χαλια γιατι την δοκιμαζα για πρωτη φορα. Δεν εχω βρει την σωστη της θεση ακομα. Ελπιζω να την βρω και να μην χρειαστει να της αλλαξω θεση...

Εκει που λεω στο τσακ ηταν να φαω καλη τουμπα σε κατι ψηλα συνεχομενα σκαλια αλλα δυστυχως για εσας δεν την εφαγα :Laughing: 

Αυτο που παρατηρησα και ιδιοις ομμασι πλεον ειναι οτι οταν εχεις καμερα στο κρανος οι κλισεις του εδαφους πραγματικα εκμηδενιζονται. Βλεπω το βιντεο και δεν το πιστευω, νομιζεις οτι ειναι φλατ...και δεν ειναι καθολου σε αρκετα σημεια!

----------


## Νikosanagn

Tι να διαβάσω ρε συ, εγώ με το που δω link το πάταω με μανία... τα απο κάτω θα διαβάζω?  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 10 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Αυτή εδώ η κάμερα τραβάει τόσο καλό βίντεο? http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.998309

Την έχω χτυπήσει αν είναι έτσι, την πατέντα πως την έκανες με πριτσίνια βλέπω καλά?

----------


## ardi21

Ρε Νικο με δουλευεις ετσι? Εχω βαλει link στην πρωτη προταση του ποστ μου πριν απο τις φωτο!! :ROFL: 

Ναι αυτη ειναι.

----------


## manicx

Ζαλίστηκα γμτ...

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ωραία μέρα για ποδήλατο σήμερα ε?  :Razz: 

Tο μάτι μου καρφώθηκε σε τούτη μονάχα την πρόταση "To βιντεακι που εβγαλα χτες", το υπόλοιπο ποστ πήγε άπατο  :Laughing: 

Άρδη το είδες το σχόλιο που σου έκανα στο γιουτιουβ?  :Razz: 




> *την πατέντα πως την έκανες με πριτσίνια βλέπω καλά?*

----------


## ardi21

Προς το παρον εχω βιδες με παξιμαδακι κανονικα αλλα σκεφτομαι -οταν την δοκιμασω καλυτερα- να παρω ταινια διπλης οψεως 3M για να βγαζω τελειως την βαση οταν δεν την θελω (τωρα πρεπει να ξεβιδωνω...)

Ναι το ειδα το comment, επιφυλασσομαι :Wink: 

Η αληθεια ειναι πως σαν βιντεο δεν λεει τποτε απλα για να παρετε μια μικρη ιδεα το εβαλα

----------


## Νikosanagn

Μια χαρά είναι, εμένα μου έκανε εντύπωση η ποιότητα, αλλα και ο ήχος, η φωνούλα σου ακούγεται γάργαρη.  :Razz: 

Σκέφτομαι να την χτυπήσω αλλα δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να κάνω την πατεντιά, και επίσης αν δεν μπορέσω, πως θα φαίνεται αν την τοποθετήσω απλα στο τιμόνι του ποδηλάτού...

----------


## ardi21

> Μια χαρά είναι, εμένα μου έκανε εντύπωση η ποιότητα, αλλα και ο ήχος, η φωνούλα σου ακούγεται γάργαρη. 
> 
> Σκέφτομαι να την χτυπήσω αλλα δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να κάνω την πατεντιά, και επίσης αν δεν μπορέσω, πως θα φαίνεται αν την τοποθετήσω απλα στο τιμόνι του ποδηλάτού...


Για το κρανος απλα δυο τρυπες κανεις και καλο ειναι να παρεις δυο πιο μακρυες βιδες απο αυτες που εχει και 2 παξιμαδακια. Δεν ειναι τπτ.

Υπαρχουν πολλες πατεντες -οπως ειπα- που την βαζουν στο τιμονι, στον σκελετο, στο σωμα τους κτλ. Ψαχτο λιγο σε youtube και google. Την εχουν παρει πολλοι

Υποψιν οτι εχει την δυνατοτητα να γινει και web camera αλλα χωρις ηχο (τουλαχιστον εγω δεν καταφερα να τον κανω να λειτουργησει αλλα δεν ασχοληθηκα και πολυ)

----------


## Νikosanagn

Τράβα κι εσύ κανα βίντεο της προκοπής ρε αδερφάκι.

Μέ ψεισες πολύ...

----------


## kostantis

Η καμερούλα που αναφέρεις παραπάνω Νίκο την κάνει την δουλειά της καλούτσικα.

Ρίξε μία ματιά στο youtube(jv md90) για να δεις κάποιο sample,ρίξε και μία ματιά εδώ.
GoPro δεν είναι βεβαίως βεβαίως αλλά τι να κάνεις θα την παλέψουμε και με αυτή την κάμερα. :Biggrin:

----------


## Νikosanagn

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...EDgmwLuSQ%253D

Δεν παίζει να είναι η ίδια ε?

----------


## ardi21

Ναι υπαρχει και ebay με πολυ λιγοτερα. Αν δεν κανω λαθος ομως ειναι -κλασσικα- κινεζικες απομιμησεις και δεν ξερω την αντοχη τους σε σχεση με την original. Βεβαια με αυτα τα λεφτα παιρνεις 3... 

Αν την παρει καποιος να υπολογιζει και μια 4αρα γρηγορη καρτα μνημης οπωσδηποτε. Η καμερα εχει μαζι της 2αρα και σχετικα αργη.

Super οι GoPro αλλα...

----------


## kostantis

Δείτε και αυτήν.
Τζαμπέ ολέ.
Αγοράζεις και μία SD 8GB και είσαι κομπλέ.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Καλά την πήρα...

----------


## kostantis

> Καλά την πήρα...


Me too.
Με τέτοια τιμή και απομίμηση να είναι αγοράζεις και 2η που λέει ο λόγος για να την έχεις standby σε περίπτωση που η 1η παραδώσει πνεύμα. :One thumb up:

----------


## senkradvii

Moυ φαίνεται πως γρήγορα θα πάρω και ΜΤΒ.. 

Mε όλα αυτά με έχετε κ@λ@ψήσει!! Η μέση μου δεν ξέρω αν θα τα αντέξει βέβαια..

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ωπ, τι έγινε, "Ηλέκτρα"...

Τωρα γινόταν να μην σου την πω... όχι πες, τι θα έκανες στην θέση μου...

 :Laughing:

----------


## kostantis

sen κουρσάς είσαι φαντάζομαι για να το λες αυτό ε;
Όπως και να το κάνουμε άλλη χάρη έχει το MTB και άλλη χάρη η κούρσα.
Ξεκίνα την αποταμίευση για να τσιμπήσεις MTB,έρχεται και καλοκαιράκι.. :One thumb up:

----------


## ardi21

> Ωπ, τι έγινε, "Ηλέκτρα"...
> 
> Τωρα γινόταν να μην σου την πω... όχι πες, τι θα έκανες στην θέση μου...


Εσυ Νικολακη αγορι μου γιατι του την λες του παιδιου? Θα παρεις την καμερα για να τραβας κανενα κ..λο στο freeday?? Γιατι για χωμα δεν σε βλεπω, μου 'χεις και MTB! :Razz:  :Laughing:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Είδα μια υπογραφή στο cyklist πριν λίγο απο το λινκ που μου έστειλες Kostanti, όλα τα λεφτά 

"Εσύ πας γρήγορα, αλλά εγώ πάω ΠΑΝΤΟΥ. :hello:  "

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 29 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Εσυ Νικολακη αγορι μου γιατι του την λες του παιδιου? Θα παρεις την καμερα για να τραβας κανενα κ..λο στο freeday?? Γιατι για χωμα δεν σε βλεπω, μου 'χεις και MTB!


Άλλος απο εδώ, από αλλού το περιμέναμε απο αλλού μας ήρθε!

Δεν έχω ακόμα χρόνο ρε για extreme καταστάσεις σε 2 μήνες που θα χω, να δούμε αν θα μας καταδέχεσαι στις βολτίτσες μας!

Ορίστε μας! :Razz: 

Kαι τώρα την Κυριάκη που πήγα, καταλάβα ποσο γαμώ (χωρίς @) είναι το ποδήλατο στο χώμα.

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> sen κουρσάς είσαι φαντάζομαι για να το λες αυτό ε;
> Όπως και να το κάνουμε άλλη χάρη έχει το MTB και άλλη χάρη η κούρσα.
> Ξεκίνα την αποταμίευση για να τσιμπήσεις MTB,έρχεται και καλοκαιράκι..


Ούτε καν κουρσάς δεν είναι...  :Laughing:

----------


## kostantis

> Είδα μια υπογραφή στο cyklist πριν λίγο απο το λινκ που μου έστειλες Kostanti, όλα τα λεφτά 
> 
> "Εσύ πας γρήγορα, αλλά εγώ πάω ΠΑΝΤΟΥ. "


Εεε αυτά είναι τα ωραία του MTB. :Wink:

----------


## ipo

Άσε ρε Νικολάκη που θέλεις και κάμερα στο ποδήλατο. Τι θα την κάνεις; Θα τραβάς τον ξάδερφο που θα βράζει μακαρόνια στο Θησείο;  :Razz: 


Ωραίο μονοπάτι Άρδη! Στο link που έδωσε ο Κωνσταντής είναι ένας τύπος που έχει βάλει την κάμερα στο μπροστινό πιρούνι. Καλή θέση είναι, αν και ήθελε λίγη κλίση προς τα πάνω.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Άσε ρε Νικολάκη που θέλεις και κάμερα στο ποδήλατο. Τι θα την κάνεις; Θα τραβάς τον ξάδερφο που θα βράζει μακαρόνια στο Θησείο;


Όχι θα τραβάω το ποδήλατό σου!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Mouse Potato

@ardi που είσαι εκεί; Εδώ στα μέρη μας;

----------


## ardi21

> @ardi που είσαι εκεί; Εδώ στα μέρη μας;


Nαι στο Ποικιλο :Wink:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Στην αυλή του σπιτιού του! Κάνει γύρω γύρω, κι εμείς νομίζψουμε οτι κάνει καμία φοβερή διαδρομή, και έχει βάλει "καταλάθος" αυτή την γωνία λήψης.  :Laughing: 

 :onetooth:

----------


## ardi21

Για ελα Νικολακη καμια μερα και 'συ σε αυτη την... αυλη να δεις ωραια που ειναι :Razz: 

Περα απο την πλακα ειναι μια ωραια κυκλικη διαδρομη 3χλμ περιπου που δεν ειναι δυσκολη περα απο 1-2 σημεια με ανηφορες, κατηφορες, σκαλοπατια, γεφυρουλα καταλληλη για παιχνιδι και ζεσταμα. Ικανη ομως να σε "σκασει" αν την κανεις 2-3 φορες σερι. Και μετα πας καρφι γι' αναβαση αν αντεχεις :Laughing:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Θα έρθω βρε αλήτη!  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

Ρε σεις πέρα από την πλάκα ΜΤΒ + 2 κοίλες στην μέση + 2 στον αυχένα (κατα τα άλλα είμαι τούμπανο!  :Biggrin: ) μάλλον δεν είναι και πολύ καλός συνδυασμός ε?

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ρε σεις πέρα από την πλάκα ΜΤΒ + 2 κοίλες στην μέση + 2 στον αυχένα (κατα τα άλλα είμαι τούμπανο! ) μάλλον δεν είναι και πολύ καλός συνδυασμός ε?


Πάρε κανένα τέτοιο... Θα σου έρθει και πιο οικονομικά....  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> Πάρε κανένα τέτοιο... Θα σου έρθει και πιο οικονομικά....


Κακιούλες...  :Thumb down:   :Sad: 


*Spoiler:*




			Αλλά πετυχημένο..  :One thumb up:  

Περιμένω τι θα "πει" και ο Νικολάκης μας όμως!  :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

> Ρε σεις πέρα από την πλάκα ΜΤΒ + 2 κοίλες στην μέση + 2 στον αυχένα (κατα τα άλλα είμαι τούμπανο! ) μάλλον δεν είναι και πολύ καλός συνδυασμός ε?


Απ'οτι εχω διαβασει σε χωμα μπορεις να πας αλλα με μετρο. Γενικα σε αυτες τις καταστασεις πρεπει να δυναμωνεις του κοιλιακους σου.

Πρεπει να ρωτησεις τον γιατρο σου ομως. Και οχι μονο εναν. 2-3 καλους. Και ακομα καλυτερα να πας σε αθλιατρους

----------


## ipo

> Πάρε κανένα τέτοιο... Θα σου έρθει και πιο οικονομικά....


Λες να μπορέσει να το προσαρμόσει στο mountain bike;  :Razz: 


Γενικότερα η ήπια (= του ipo  :Razz: ) γυμναστική κάνει καλό σε περιπτώσεις εμφάνισης κοίλης. Αλλά το κατέβασμα με mountain bike κακοτράχαλων μονοπατιών έχει πολλούς κραδασμούς και μεγάλες πιέσεις κάποιες φορές. Μάλλον δεν ενδείκνυται.

----------


## senkradvii

> Απ'οτι εχω διαβασει σε χωμα μπορεις να πας αλλα με μετρο. Γενικα σε αυτες τις καταστασεις πρεπει να δυναμωνεις του κοιλιακους σου.
> 
> Πρεπει να ρωτησεις τον γιατρο σου ομως. Και οχι μονο εναν. 2-3 καλους. Και ακομα καλυτερα να πας σε αθλιατρους


Γενικά αυτό κάνω εδώ και 2-3 μήνες με κολυμβητήριο, περπάτημα, ποδήλατο, κοιλιακούς - ραχιαίους σχεδόν σε καθημερινή βάση. Γενικά είμαι σε σχετικά καλή φυσική κατάσταση (από τα γυμναστήρια πιθανώς τις κληρονόμησα άλλωστε τις κοίλες  :Redface: ) και δεν ξέρω μου φαίνεται αρχίζω να ξεθαρρεύω. Πάντως ακολουθώ ότι μου είχε πει ο γιατρός μου (Διευθυντής Φυσίατρος Στρ. Νοσοκομείου) και σκέφτομαι για καμιά ήπια ανάβαση και πάντα με μέτρο και προσοχή.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Απ'οτι εχω διαβασει σε χωμα μπορεις να πας αλλα με μετρο. Γενικα σε αυτες τις καταστασεις πρεπει να δυναμωνεις του κοιλιακους σου.
> 
> Πρεπει να ρωτησεις τον γιατρο σου ομως. Και οχι μονο εναν. 2-3 καλους. Και ακομα καλυτερα να πας σε αθλιατρους


Πράγματι το θέμα είναι σοβαρό και δεν χωράει επιπολαιότητες. Όσοι έχουν πάει έστω και λίγο στο χώμα (usernames δεν λέω  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ), γνωρίζουν ότι το σώμα καταπονείται αρκετά.




> Λες να μπορέσει να το προσαρμόσει στο mountain bike;


Από το να δώσει 300-400€ για carbon σέλα, καλύτερα να κάνει καμία πατέντα στην Ηλέκτρα του...  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Περα απο την πλακα ειναι μια ωραια κυκλικη διαδρομη 3χλμ περιπου που δεν ειναι δυσκολη περα απο 1-2 σημεια με ανηφορες, κατηφορες, σκαλοπατια, γεφυρουλα καταλληλη για παιχνιδι και ζεσταμα. Ικανη ομως να σε "σκασει" αν την κανεις 2-3 φορες σερι. Και μετα πας καρφι γι' αναβαση αν αντεχεις


Με αυτοκίνητο ανεβάζεις το ποδήλατο ή με πετάλι;

Πρέπει να μάθω να κατεβαίνω σκαλοπάτια. Μέχρι 2 διαδοχικά μπορώ να κατέβω, αν είναι περισσότερα φοβάμαι ότι θα σαβουριαστώ.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Όσοι έχουν πάει έστω και λίγο στο χώμα (usernames δεν λέω ) ...


Τώρα γιατί κοροϊδεύεις το Νικολάκη; Κρίμα είναι το παιδί. Έχει κάνει 1400km σε άσφαλτο με το mountain και μόλις 2km στο χώμα στο Άλσος Συγγρού.  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> Με αυτοκίνητο ανεβάζει το ποδήλατο ή με πετάλι;
> 
> Πρέπει να μάθω να κατεβαίνω σκαλοπάτια. Μέχρι 2 διαδοχικά μπορώ να κατέβω, αν είναι περισσότερα φοβάμαι ότι θα σαβουριαστώ.


Κέντρο βάρους τέρμα στην πίσω ρόδα, γερά το τιμόνι και έφυγες!  :Superman: 


*Spoiler:*




			τα έλιωνα μικρός  :Wink:

----------


## ardi21

> Γενικά αυτό κάνω εδώ και 2-3 μήνες με κολυμβητήριο, περπάτημα, ποδήλατο, κοιλιακούς - ραχιαίους σχεδόν σε καθημερινή βάση. Γενικά είμαι σε σχετικά καλή φυσική κατάσταση (από τα γυμναστήρια πιθανώς τις κληρονόμησα άλλωστε τις κοίλες ) και δεν ξέρω μου φαίνεται αρχίζω να ξεθαρρεύω. Πάντως ακολουθώ ότι μου είχε πει ο *γιατρός μου (Διευθυντής Φυσίατρος Στρ. Νοσοκομείου)* και σκέφτομαι για καμιά ήπια ανάβαση και πάντα με μέτρο και προσοχή.


Τοτε εμεις οτι και να πουμε.... :Wink: 




> Με αυτοκίνητο ανεβάζει το ποδήλατο ή με πετάλι;
> 
> Πρέπει να μάθω να κατεβαίνω σκαλοπάτια. Μέχρι 2 διαδοχικά μπορώ να κατέβω, αν είναι περισσότερα φοβάμαι ότι θα σαβουριαστώ.


Με πεταλι φυσικα :Razz: 

Τα συγκεκριμενα σκαλοπατια παντως δεν ειναι απο τα απλα. Ειναι ψηλα, 4 διαδοχικα και με ασταθες χαλικι/χωμα που χανεις σχετικα ευκολα το μπροστινο. Εγω εχω πεσει εκει και τα εχω παρει με λιγο φοβο για αυτο δεν παω γρηγορα.

----------


## senkradvii

> Τοτε εμεις οτι και να πουμε....


Eίπα μήπως έχει κάποιος αντίστοιχη εμπειρία η γνώση επί του θέματος..  :Wink:

----------


## ipo

> Κέντρο βάρους τέρμα στην πίσω ρόδα, γερά το τιμόνι και έφυγες!


Είσαι δηλαδή όρθιος, πιο πίσω από τη σέλα;




		Βλέπω κάτι παλικάρια που κατεβαίνουν 10άδες συνεχόμενα σκαλιά και απορώ. Εγώ κατεβαίνω 2 και πολλά μου φαίνονται.

----------


## senkradvii

Ώ ρε φίλε τουμπάρα......  :Scared: 

Σαν να πάτησε μπροστά φρένο μου φάνηκε..  :Razz: 


Koίτα εγώ ουσιαστικά "καθόμουν" πίσω από την σέλα με πλήρως τεντομένα χέρια σαν να προσπαθώ για σούζα. Επίσης αυτά τα σκαλιά μου φαίνονται αρκετά απότομα και αν είναι να πατήσεις φρένο πάντα και για ελάχιστα το πίσω.. Σιγά σιγά πήγαινέ το και όχι με φόρα..

Στο βίντεο ο τύπος έχει πολύ "όρθιο" το κορμί του και το κεφάλι αρκετά ψηλά αν το παρατηρήσεις.

----------


## nm96027

Σήμερα θα πεταχτώ να πάρω ποδηλατικό ρουχισμό από το cyclist.gr που είδα κάτι συμπαθητικές τιμές προσφορών. Δεν έχω ειδικό ρουχισμό (παρότι κάνω τόσα χρόνια ποδήλατο) και πλέον πήρα απόφαση πως μία ποδηλατική βερμούδα (ή πως διάολο το λένε) και ένα T-shirt χρειάζεται.

Έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι ή να δώσετε κάποια συμβουλή αγοράς; Δεν έχω περίεργες απαιτήσεις. Ένα megisto 2008 έχω, σε χώμα πάω σπανίως. Απλώς θέλω κάτι για τον ιδρώτα. Το όριο μου είναι το πολύ (και για τα δύο) 80-100 ευρώ. 

ΥΓ Το chainreaction που κοίταξα έχει παρόμοιες τιμές με το cyclist οπότε σκέφτομαι να προτιμήσω το ελληνικό μαγαζί στο οποίο έχω και την δυνατότητα να δοκιμάσω αυτό που θα πάρω.

----------


## ipo

Πάρε κάτι σε ροζάκι φωσφοριζέ, για να φαίνεσαι καλύτερα. Θα σου έρθει μούρλια.  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Τώρα γιατί κοροϊδεύεις το Νικολάκη; Κρίμα είναι το παιδί. Έχει κάνει 1400km σε άσφαλτο με το mountain και μόλις 2km στο χώμα στο Άλσος Συγγρού.


Βρε παλιάνθρωποι, εγώ φταίω που το πήρα φέτος, που δίνω?

----------


## ipo

> Βρε παλιάνθρωποι, εγώ φταίω που το πήρα φέτος, που δίνω?


Πφφφ! Δικαιολογίες. Αν ήθελες, θα έκανες σε βουνά και λαγκάδια. Αλλά όλο στο Freeday πας.  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Απαξιαω να απαντήσω! :Razz:

----------


## blade_

αυτα ειναι....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bL_26...eature=fvwkrel

----------


## ardi21

Tα video απο τα events της red bull δεν υπαρχουν. Τα παληκαρια ζουν σε αλλη διασταση.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwTka...feature=relmfu

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Tα video απο τα events της red bull δεν υπαρχουν. Τα παληκαρια ζουν σε αλλη διασταση.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwTka...feature=relmfu


H τούμπα που έφαγα στην αρχή με πόνεσε ρε γαμώτο...  :Razz:

----------


## blade_

ο καμεραμαν ησουνα?  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> ο καμεραμαν ησουνα?


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Tα video απο τα events της red bull δεν υπαρχουν. Τα παληκαρια ζουν σε αλλη διασταση.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwTka...feature=relmfu


Γενικώς τα events από τη Red Bull είναι σε άλλη διάσταση!  :Worthy:

----------


## ipo

19km σήμερα, κλασσικά ποδηλατόδρομο Εκάλης, Κεφαλάρι, Πολιτεία. Ήθελα να κάνω περισσότερα, αλλά προς το τέλος που είχε σουρουπώσει, έσπασε για 4η φορά  :Razz:  το μπροστινό φως και έπαθε το μοιραίο:




> Από εκεί και πέρα είχα πάρει ένα μπροστινό σαν κι αυτό που δίνει ο ipo παραπάνω ως 2ο αλλά σε μια λακκούβα (από τις λίγες που έχουν οι ελληνικοί δρόμοι) *έφυγε και πέρασε ένα αυτοκίνητο από πάνω του*... Συγκλονιστική εμπειρία.



ΑΛΛΑ, το καλό το ποδηλάτη ξέρει κι άλλο μονοπάτι. Είχα πάρει 2 μπροστινά φώτα (για να 'χω να σπάω  :Razz: ), οπότε έχω καβάτζα μέχρι να μου έρθει ένα νέο που παρήγγειλα πριν από μερικές μέρες.

Κατά τα άλλα, 2η φορά που χρησιμοποιώ τη σέλα και ήδη ξεκόλλησε το μαλακό πλαστικό σηματάκι στο πίσω μέρος της που γράφει "Gel".  :Razz:  Δε θα το κολλήσω, το πήρα στο γραφείο για να το ζουλάω σαν τα χαλαρωτικά μπαλάκια.  :Laughing: 


Σήμερα γινόταν *Ο* χαμός στον ποδηλατόδρομο. Ποδηλάτες, δρομείς, αμέτρητοι πεζοί, μπαμπάδες, μαμάδες, παιδάκια με ποδήλατα, γιαγιάδες, παππούδες, σκύλοι. Τίγκα λέμε. Ο καιρός άψογος, η ορατότητα (που λέει και ο quertyop  :Razz: ) στα 25km, τα πουλάκια να τιτιβίζουν στο σωστό τόνο.

----------


## jdtech

Παιδιά με τα Freeday τι γίνεται. Καιρό έχει να οργανωθεί καποιο?

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Παιδιά με τα Freeday τι γίνεται. Καιρό έχει να οργανωθεί καποιο?


Ναι, πολύ καιρό, μια βδομάδα.  :Razz:

----------


## pelasgian

είναι σε εξέλιξη ένα; τελειώνει τώρα σε κάνα δίωρο;

----------


## Νikosanagn

Και πιο λίγο λογικά...

----------


## pelasgian

δύο εβδομάδες πριν, έπεσα στους ανηφορικούς τύπους. Τραβάει μία επάνω στο θέατρο του Πειραιά, τους έπεσε η μαγκιά όλων. Μετά, πήρε όλα τα λοφάκια, οπότε το «και πιο λίγο λογικά» εξαρτάται από το αν «έμεινες» στη κορυφή ή στην ουρά.

----------


## ipo

Άκουσα ότι το Freeday συνεχίζεται όλη τη νύχτα, μέχρι το ξημέρωμα, από μερικές δεκάδες άτομα. Έχει κάποια ονομασία η χρονική επέκταση της βόλτας. "Καμενοβόλτα"; Δε θυμάμαι.

----------


## pelasgian

> Άκουσα ότι το Freeday συνεχίζεται όλη τη νύχτα, μέχρι το ξημέρωμα, από μερικές δεκάδες άτομα. Έχει κάποια ονομασία η χρονική επέκταση της βόλτας. "Καμενοβόλτα"; Δε θυμάμαι.


Ονομάζεται «δεν δουλεύω σάββατο πρωί»  :Crazy:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Κατά τα άλλα, 2η φορά που χρησιμοποιώ τη σέλα και ήδη ξεκόλλησε το μαλακό πλαστικό σηματάκι στο πίσω μέρος της που γράφει "Gel".  Δε θα το κολλήσω, το πήρα στο γραφείο για να το ζουλάω σαν τα χαλαρωτικά μπαλάκια.


Να τος ο σωστός ο ποδηλάτης που το δουλεύει το εργαλείο!!! Στη δεύτερη μέρα άρχισε η σέλα να αποσυντίθεται!  :Razz:  Η δικιά μου βέβαια εδώ και ένα μήνα ή και παραπάνω μια χαρά είναι. Βέβαια εγώ κάνω 6 χιλιομετράκια κάθε μέρα.




> Άκουσα ότι το Freeday συνεχίζεται όλη τη νύχτα, μέχρι το ξημέρωμα, από μερικές δεκάδες άτομα. Έχει κάποια ονομασία η χρονική επέκταση της βόλτας. "Καμενοβόλτα"; Δε θυμάμαι.


Ανάλογα με το αν ποδηλατείς όλο το βράδυ ή κάνεις στάση για σουβλάκια, μπύρες, μπουζούκια, στριπτιτζάδικο κλπ κλπ  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: zoup πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 57 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ποιος όμως κάνει τα πολλά χιλιόμετρα και έχει αναστήσει τη μποδηλατάρα του, με καινούρια σέλα, φρέσκα λάστιχα, νέα αλυσίδα, φώτα, τσαντάκι, δισκοβραχίωνα; Εεεε;


Ipo, κοντεύεις... σκελετός σου έμεινε να αλλάξεις, τιμόνι και πιρούνι! Μετά θα έχεις ένα νέο ποδήλατο και εσύ...  :Razz:   :Razz: 
Άσε που θα είναι custom made. Αντισυμβατικό!

----------


## senkradvii

Γρουσούζηδες μου ματιάσατε την Ηλέκτρα μου! Μου τρίζει η σέλα μου..  :Sad:

----------


## ipo

Το δικό μου τρίζει κάπου στη βάση του τιμονιού. Τώρα, τιμόνι είναι, λαιμός, πιρούνι; Δεν ξέρω. Τι μπαίνει εκεί μέσα; Γράσο ή άλλο λιπαντικό;

----------


## ardi21

> Το δικό μου τρίζει κάπου στη βάση του τιμονιού. Τώρα, τιμόνι είναι, λαιμός, πιρούνι; Δεν ξέρω. Τι μπαίνει εκεί μέσα; Γράσο ή άλλο λιπαντικό;


Γρασο.

----------


## senkradvii

Kαι εγώ στην σέλα γράσο να βάλω η καθαριστικό επαφών κάνει? Αυτό που κάνει και για τις αλυσίδες εννοώ.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> "Καμενοβόλτα"; Δε θυμάμαι.


Παλαβοβόλτα. :RTFM:

----------


## ipo

> Kαι εγώ στην σέλα γράσο να βάλω η καθαριστικό επαφών κάνει? Αυτό που κάνει και για τις αλυσίδες εννοώ.


Η σέλα δέχεται πολύ μεγάλες πιέσεις. Νομίζω ότι είναι το μόνο σημείο του ποδηλάτου (ίσως και η μεσαία τριβή) που τα παξιμάδια πρέπει να σφίγγονται πάρα πολύ, διαφορετικά αλλάζει θέση. Επομένως χρειάζεται προσοχή να λιπάνεις μόνο το σημείο που τρίζει κι όχι κοντά στα παξιμάδια και τους σφιγκτήρες, αλλιώς θα σου μετακινείται συνέχεια.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 20 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Γρασο.


Είναι εύκολη η αποσυναρμολόγηση όλου του μπροστινού συστήματος και η επανασυναρμολόγησή του; Πέρα από το τιμόνι, θέλω να βγάλω και το πιρούνι, γιατί νομίζω ότι το τρίξιμο ακούγεται από το σημείο που μπαίνει το πιρούνι στο σκελετό.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Είναι εύκολη η αποσυναρμολόγηση όλου του μπροστινού συστήματος και η επανασυναρμολόγησή του. Πέρα από το τιμόνι, θέλω να βγάλω και το πιρούνι, γιατί νομίζω ότι το τρίξιμο ακούγεται από το σημείο που μπαίνει το πιρούνι στο σκελετό.


Θα ήθελα παραπάνω πληροφορίες πάνω σε αυτό (πως γίνεται) γιατί έχω την αίσθηση ότι έχει χαλαρώσει κάποια βίδα στο τιμόνι μου και ψιλοτρέμει όταν φρενάρω.

----------


## ipo

> Θα ήθελα παραπάνω πληροφορίες πάνω σε αυτό (πως γίνεται) γιατί έχω την αίσθηση ότι έχει χαλαρώσει κάποια βίδα στο τιμόνι μου και ψιλοτρέμει όταν φρενάρω.


Ξέχασα το ερωτηματικό στην πρώτη πρόταση και ήταν παράλειψη ουσίας.  :Razz:  Ούτε εγώ ξέρω και θέλω πληροφορίες στο θέμα. Πιο πολύ με απασχολεί μήπως κάνω κανένα λάθος στη συναρμολόγηση και στην επόμενη βόλτα βρεθώ χωρίς πιρούνι, κάτι το οποίο συνεπάγεται πτώση ολκής.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Kαι εγώ στην σέλα γράσο να βάλω η καθαριστικό επαφών κάνει? Αυτό που κάνει και για τις αλυσίδες εννοώ.


 Bάλε αυτό που πήρες για τα ηχεία  :Razz: 

Ένα καλό έιχε κι η Ηλέκτρα...

 :Laughing:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

κακέ  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Κακός? Εγώ?

Μάλλον δεν έχεις πάει σε προηγούμες σελίδες.  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Σχετικά με την αφαίρεση/προσαρμογή τιμονιού και πιρουνιού, δείτε αυτό το video. Δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο, αλλά δίνει τη γενική εικόνα.

----------


## senkradvii

> Bάλε αυτό που πήρες για τα ηχεία 
> 
> Ένα καλό έιχε κι η Ηλέκτρα...


Nαι αυτό σκεφτόμουν να χρησιμοποιήσω..  :Razz: 

Aφού ρε μου την μάτιασες!  :Chair:

----------


## ipo

Πήρα σήμερα φωτιστικό πετρέλαιο για τον καθαρισμό αλυσίδας και γραναζιών. Βέβαια έχω ήδη λαδώσει την αλυσίδα μου με το ειδικό λιπαντικό, οπότε θα κάνω διεξοδικό καθαρισμό μόλις ξαναγεμίζει χώμα.

----------


## ardi21

> Είναι εύκολη η αποσυναρμολόγηση όλου του μπροστινού συστήματος και η επανασυναρμολόγησή του; Πέρα από το τιμόνι, θέλω να βγάλω και το πιρούνι, γιατί νομίζω ότι το τρίξιμο ακούγεται από το σημείο που μπαίνει το πιρούνι στο σκελετό.


Κοιτα και γω στα μηχανολογικα δεν ειμαι πολυ καλος. Προς το παρον δεν εχω δοκιμασει καμια σοβαρη επεμβαση. Παντως αν εχεις τα καταλληλα εργαλεια δεν ειναι κατι πολυ δυσκολο. Πρεπει να αρχισω να κανω και γω τα βασικα μονος μου γιατι δεν παει αλλο... Οι ταχυτητες απο το γκαπα γκουπα μου εχουν γινει σκ#$$τα. Πλεον το οχημα ειναι μη ποδηλατισιμο :Razz: 

Το βραδακι θα ανεβασω και ενα δευτερο βιντεο απο σημερινη καταβαση δασικου για να δειτε καλυτερα τι παιζει. Την καμερα την εβαλα σε καλυτερη θεση. Οχι τελεια βεβαια. Μου φαινεται οτι μπροστα δεν ειναι η ιδανικη θεση οτι και να κανεις...Παντως η ελλειψη image stabilizer κανει αισθητη την παρουσια της.

----------


## kostantis

Το πλύσιμο του ποδηλάτου με πιεστικό ενδείκνυται γενικά ή υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνεις ζημία στο χρώμα του ποδηλάτου ή στα αυτοκόλλητα;

----------


## ardi21

Στο χρωμα δεν προκειται να κανεις. Το θεμα ειναι να μην μπει νερο στα ρουλεμαν, στην μεσαια τριβη και γενικα σε ευαισθητα σημεια. Εγω το πλενω με λαστιχο για καλο και για κακο.

Βεβαια υπαρχουν πολλοι που χρησιμοποιουν πιεστικο χρονια χωρις καποια βλαβη. Αν προσεχεις και το βαζεις σε χαμηλη ποιεση δεν νομιζω να εχεις προβλημα.

----------


## kostantis

Κοίταξε και γω με λάστιχο θα το πλένω στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων αλλά πες τυχαίνεις περίπτωση με πολύ λάσπη και τότε για να καθαρίσει το ποδήλατο θέλει πίεση οπωσδήποτε.

----------


## ipo

Πολύ πιο αποτελεσματικό είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις λάστιχο στην αρχή για να κάνεις το ποδήλατο μούσκεμα και να μουλιάσει η λάσπη που έχει στεγνώσει. Το πλένεις έτσι 2 λεπτά και το αφήνεις λίγο ακόμα να τραβήξει νερό το χώμα μέχρι μέσα.

Μετά βάζεις το λάστιχο σε χαμηλή πίεση και παίρνεις ένα πανάκι για να περνάς ταυτόχρονα τις επιφάνειες. Η αποτελεσματικότητα είναι καλύτερη από πιεστικό, ενώ δεν κινδυνεύει να περάσει το νερό από σημεία που δεν πρέπει (αν και δύσκολο μου φαίνεται να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο).

Μετά θέλει λίπανση η αλυσίδα. Την είχα λιπάνει μερικές μέρες πριν, αλλά γέμισε λάσπη το ποδήλατο και το έπλυνα καλά, όπως λέω παραπάνω. Την επόμενη μέρα που πήγα βόλτα με το Νικουλάκη  :Razz:  έτριζε σαν να είναι αλάδωτη.

----------


## kostantis

Εκτός από την λίπανση της αλυσίδας έπειτα από πλύσιμο ποιο άλλο μέρος χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερη φροντίδα ας το πούμε(λίπανση,γρασάρισμα κλπ);

----------


## ipo

Αν θέλεις να κάνεις την αλυσίδα και τα γρανάζια να φαίνονται σαν καινούρια, αφού διώξεις τη λάσπη, παίρνεις πετρέλαιο και τα περνάς σχολαστικά με ένα πινέλο. Μου το πρότεινε ποδηλατάς και προμηθεύτηκα σήμερα, αλλά δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα.

Το πετρέλαιο είναι πολύ καλό διαλυτικό μέσο και διώχνει σχεδόν τα πάντα από τα γρανάζια και την αλυσίδα. Μετά όμως πρέπει να το ξεπλύνεις με μπόλικη σαπουνάδα και κατόπιν νερό, ώστε να φύγει τελείως το πετρέλαιο. Στο τέλος να βάλεις λιπαντικό μόνο στην αλυσίδα. Για λιπαντικό πήρα ένα ειδικό μπουκαλάκι με 6,5€/100ml από ποδηλατάδικο (65€ το λίτρο ούτε τα λιπαντικά για διαστημόπλοιο δεν έχουν...), μιας και δεν ήξερα ποιο άλλο προϊόν του εμπορίου θα είναι κατάλληλο. Ξέρετε τι άλλο λιπαντικό μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω; Τα καλά λάδια αυτοκινήτου έχουν το 1/10 της τιμής του "ποδηλατικού", αλλά έχω ακούσει ότι μαζεύουν σκόνη.

Γενικά είναι μανίκι. Την τελευταία φορά που το ποδήλατό μου έγινε από πάνω μέχρι κάτω στη λάσπη μου πήρε σχεδόν 2 ώρες να το φέρω στην προηγούμενη κατάσταση, μαζί με τη λίπανση. Τώρα που ξέρω καλύτερα ποια μέθοδος αποδίδει, θα χρειαστώ μία ώρα για το συνολικό καθάρισμα.

----------


## kostantis

Αυτό για το πετρέλαιο το γνώριζα αλλά δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις φυσικά έπειτα από κάθε βόλτα γιατί απαιτεί αρκετό χρόνο.

Σου βρίσκεται μήπως κάποιο link από το λιπαντικό που αγόρασες;
Όντως πολύ ακριβό,θα έβρισκες και κάτι φθηνότερο πιστεύω με λίγο περισσότερο ψάξιμο.Πόσες λιπάνσεις υπολογίζεις να κάνεις με 100ml;
Κάτσε να ρίξω μία ματιά να δω τι παίζει από τιμές σε cyclist,CRC και EC.

Δεν γνωρίζω ποιο άλλο λιπαντικό είναι κατάλληλο αλλά θα ήθελα να μάθω γιατί με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα,σε περίπτωση που γνωρίζει κάποιος.

Γενικά δεν ασχολήθηκα ποτέ με την συντήρηση του ποδηλάτου μου(του παλιού) και ψάχνω τώρα κάποια πραματάκια για να ασχοληθώ με το καινούριο που θα πάρω. :Smile:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Πετρέλι;  :Razz:  

Εγώ τελευταία φορά που καθάρισα την αλυσίδα, το έκανα με οδοντόβουρτσα και σαπούνι πιάτων (που διαλύει τα λίπη) αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω πως έμεινα ικανοποιημένος...

Όσο για το λιπαντικό, χρησιμοποιώ αυτό. Και προφανώς στο 50% της τιμής που το πουλάνε εδώ...

----------


## ipo

Τα περισσότερα πράγματα είναι εύκολα να γίνουν, ως προς την συντήρηση και την επισκευή του ποδηλάτου. Δεν είναι επιστήμη, ενώ το διαδίκτυο βοηθάει πάρα πολύ με video και επεξηγηματικά κείμενα. Αφενός γίνεσαι αυτάρκης, αφού επισκευάζεις το ποδήλατο αν χρειαστεί στο δρόμο ή στην άνεση του σπιτιού σου, αφετέρου γλιτώνεις χρήματα.

Το λιπαντικό που πήρα είναι το Shimano PTFE LUBE. Βγαίνει σε εκδόσεις wet και dry. Το δικό μου είναι το wet.

Σαν ποσότητα φτάνει για καμιά 15-αριά λιπάνσεις αλυσίδας.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 23 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Όσο για το λιπαντικό, χρησιμοποιώ αυτό. Και προφανώς στο 50% της τιμής που το πουλάνε εδώ...


Σαφώς καλύτερη τιμή τα 2£ για 125ml, αλλά και πρέπει να δώσεις άλλα 6€ μεταφορικά, οπότε δε συμφέρει να το πάρεις σκέτο. Θα κοιτάξω και σε καταστήματα με μηχανές που είχε προτείνει κάποιος στο νήμα παλιότερα μήπως βρω ένα λιπαντικό σε λογική τιμή, δηλαδή κάτω από 10€ το λίτρο.

Πάντως βλέπω ότι η τιμή που μου πούλησαν το Shimano PTFE Lube (6,5€) είναι καλή για το συγκεκριμένο προϊόν. Άλλα καταστήματα στο εξωτερικό το έχουν 6-8£.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=24445
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=27242

----------


## ardi21

Το βιντεο

Εχει γινει συμπιεση διοτι το original ηταν τεραστιο οποτε η ποιοτητα ειναι λιγο κατωτερη κλασσικα.



Off Topic



Πως σκ@τ@ βγαζουμε ενα συγκεκριμενο κομματι απο ενα βιντεο στο movie maker ρε σεις? Ηθελα να βγαλω το κομματι που μιλαω στο κινητο οπως καταλαβατε. Εχω παρα πολυ καιρο να το χρησιμοποιησω, το εψαξα λιγο, δεν εβγαλα ακρη και το παρατησα..

----------


## nmavro73

Έβγαλε τρελό αέρα. Παει η βόλτα της Κυριακης. Δεν θέλω να βρεθώ μέσα στο θερμαϊκό

----------


## ipo

> Το βιντεο


Αν και η γωνία λήψης είναι βελτιωμένη (στο τιμόνι είναι η κάμερα; ), η ποιότητα αυτή τη φορά είναι χειρότερη. Δεν εννοώ τη χρωματική απόδοση, αλλά το ρυθμό των καρέ και τα σπασίματα της εικόνας. Αν κατεβάσεις την ανάλυση σε 480p, δεν αυξάνεται το frame rate;

Νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσες να ανεβάσεις μερικές μοίρες ακόμα τη γωνία λήψης.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Aρδη  θέλει όντως ακόμα πιο ψηλά...

----------


## ardi21

Oχι παλι στο κρανος την εχω. Θα την βρω την τελεια θεση που θα παει. Το προβλημα με την συγκεκριμενη θεση ειναι οτι οταν κατεβαζω το κεφαλι μου φαινεται πολυ. Γι'αυτο πολλοι τις βαζουν στην μεση του κρανους η στο πλαι οπου επηρεαζεται λιγοτερο απο τις κινησεις του κεφαλιου (νομιζω). Θα κοιταξω να παρω διπλη ταινια της 3M και θα πειραματιστω και σε αλλες θεσεις.

Παντως φαινεται αρκετα καλυτερα απο το πρωτο.

Για την ποιοτητα ισως να φταιει η συμπιεση που εκανα στο movie maker. Το αρχικο μεγεθος του αρχειου ηταν 1.2GB και αυτο που ανεβηκε ηταν 450MB (στην ιδια αναλυση). Η καμερα δεν εχει την δυνατοτητα να κατεβει σε αναλυση. Επισης η συγκεκριμενη διαδρομη ειχε πολυ περισσοτερους κραδασμους απο την πρωτη. Εκει η καμερα χανει την μπαλα λιγο...

----------


## ipo

Η διαδρομή φαίνεται πολύ όμορφη. Φαντάζομαι θα είναι αγγούρι να την ανέβεις με πετάλι.

Σε κάποια σημεία που έχει πολύ χαλίκι, ιδίως όταν βρίσκεται πάνω στη μισοσπασμένη άσφαλτο, πρέπει να γλιστράει απίστευτα.

Το Common People των Pulp είναι ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου τραγούδια.  :Smile:

----------


## ardi21

Ναι εχει ωραια θεα σε καποια σημεια.

Στην συγκεκριμενη βολτα ειχαμε ανεβει απο αλλο χωματοδρομο, αλλα εχω ανεβει και απο κει.

Ολα θεμα συνηθειας/εξασκησης ειναι..

Και μενα ειναι απο τα πολυ αγαπημενα :Wink:

----------


## ipo

Άνοιξα το τιμόνι, λαιμό πιρούνι και του έβαλα μπόλικο γράσο. Σε δοκιμή ενός χιλιομέτρου, δεν άκουσα κάποιο τριγμό, αλλά θα δω και σε μεγαλύτερες βόλτες, αφού οι τριγμοί ακούγονται κυρίως μετά από μερικά χιλιόμετρα ανηφόρας.

Για να το ανοίξω χρειάστηκα ένα allen για το τιμόνι, για τη βίδα μου το σφίγγει και ρυθμίζει γωνία και ύψος. Πιο κάτω υπήρχε ένα μεγάλο εξάγωνο παξιμάδι και άλλο ένα στρογγυλό οδοντωτό, τα οποία άνοιξα με κάβουρα. Όλα πάνω από το σκελετό, ενώ από κάτω δεν υπήρχε κάτι να λύσεις.

Βγάζοντας το πιρούνι (αφού αποσύνδεσα το μπροστινό φρένο), μέσα στο πάνω και κάτω μέρος του σκελετού υπήρχαν δύο δακτύλιοι με ρουλεμάν που έλουσα στο γράσο.  :Razz: 

Η διαδικασία δεν ήταν δύσκολη. Ήθελα να βγάλω φωτογραφίες για να δείξω στο zoup και όποιον άλλο ενδιαφερθεί, αλλά το γράσο δε βγαίνει εύκολα και θα έκανα το LG Optimus 2x που έχω για review σαν ροκά του 1970 με μπριγιαντίνη.  :Razz:  Θέλει πρώτα σκούπισμα σε πανί για να φύγουν τα χοντρά (ή στουπί καλύτερα, που δεν έχω) και μετά πάρα-πάρα πολύ σαπούνι (καλύτερα σαπούνι πλυσίματος ρούχων).

----------


## Mouse Potato

Off Topic


		Έψαχνα για ελαστικά στο google και στο search μου έδωσε κι αυτό το αποτέλεσμα:



 :Razz: 



Καιρός να πάρω λάστιχα δρόμου... Από αναβολή σε αναβολή, τελικά το αποφάσισα και σκέφτομαι να τσιμπήσω τα City Jet (look above). Ερωτήσεις:

1) Πάχος 1,5 ή 1,95; (θα τοποθετηθούν στο mountain 26'')
2) Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρω καλή τιμή με λιγότερα μεταφορικά από αυτά του crc και του bike24; Δεν είναι και πολλά απλά μήπως μου διαφεύγει.

----------


## kostantis

Ρίξε και μία ματιά εδώ. :One thumb up:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Έψαξα κι εκεί αλλά τα βρήκα κάπως ακριβά.

Από το http://www.bike-components.de έχει ψωνίσει κανείς;

----------


## treli@ris

Σημερα κατεβηκα δικαβαλο απο Γουδη μεχρι μετρο Ακροπολη με ενα Oyama σπαστο! Εγω τιμονι κι ο αλλος πεταλι πανω στη σχαρα! Τρέλα  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Τελικά εγώ κατάφερα να προσαρμόσω την κάμερα... Μια χαρά νομίζω... Πάω για μπάνιο γιατί έγινα μέσα στις λάσπες  :hello:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Τελικά εγώ κατάφερα να προσαρμόσω την κάμερα... Μια χαρά νομίζω... Πάω για μπάνιο γιατί έγινα μέσα στις λάσπες



Γaμησε. (χωρίς @) απλά. Φοβερό!!!

Που είναι?! Με τι κάμερα!? 

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 1 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Εσύ είσαι ρε ή μας δουλεύεις! ?  :Razz: 

Μάλλον το δεύτερο τώρα το είδα όλο! :Laughing:

----------


## ardi21

Ρε Νικο την παλευεις η σε εχει καψει το διαβασμα?! Δεν ειναι ο mouse...

Παρε και ενα δικο μου ομως για να γουσταρεις..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBARTxHzyZ0 Μην σε παραξενευει το Gee Atherton, ειναι το καλλιτεχνικο μου :ROFL:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Ρε Νικο την παλευεις η σε εχει καψει το διαβασμα?! Δεν ειναι ο mouse...


To κατάλαβα ρε αφού το γράψα! Είναι κι αυτό που λες πάντως! 

Πάντως φοβερό!

----------


## vamvakoolas

οποιος θελει καμερα (της προκοπης) να του τη δανεισω οταν επιστρεψω. Τη βαζουμε ειτε στο σκελετο (στο σημειο μεταξυ τιμονιου -πηρονιου) ειτε στο παλουκοσελο...(κρανος δε βαζει κανεις μιας και αν τυχεις σε ενα κλαδι/δεντρο απλως τη κλαις)

ειμαι στα βορεια προαστια Παρισιου και δειτε πως ειναι. Σε αυτο το κτιριο μοιραζομαστε μια 54αρα συνδεση ...40 δωματια. Τωρα λοιπουν ολοι και ...γραφω

----------


## ipo

Πράγματι πολύ καλό το video με την chestcam. Το πάει και ο τύπος κομμάτια.

Για να δοκιμάσω το γρασάρισμα του πιρουνιού/λαιμού έκανα 37km σήμερα. Ξεκίνησα από τον ποδηλατόδρομο και πήγα πάλι στη λίμνη Μαραθώνα. 2:10 ποδηλασίας με μία στάση 10 λεπτών για φωτογραφίες στη λίμνη. Αυτή τη φορά η επιστροφή μου φάνηκε πιο εύκολη. Λίγο τα πιο ομαλά λάστιχα, λίγο ότι έχει βελτιωθεί κάπως η αντοχή μου στις ανηφόρες, αλλά κυρίως το γεγονός ότι αυτή τη φορά δεν είχα κόντρα άνεμο στην ανηφόρα της επιστροφής. Θυμάμαι ότι την προηγούμενη φορά μου έκοβε πολύ το ρυθμό ο αντίθετος άνεμος.

Η λίπανση ήταν επιτυχής, δεν έχω πλέον τριξίματα.  :Smile: 


Ωραίο μέρος Κωστή! Έχεις τρέξει ακόμα κανένα αγώνα; Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## Νikosanagn

Καλη επιτυχία Κωστή!

Ζήτα και τα στατιστικά απο κανα router απο εκεί  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

Καλή επιτυχία! Φέρε μας και κανά croissant στην επιστροφή!  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Good luck vamvakoola...

@Νίκος αν γουστάρεις πάμε μια βόλτα να σου δείξω τα κόλπα που κάνω στο video...  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

Μερικές φωτογραφίες από τη σημερινή βόλτα στη λίμνη του Μαραθώνα.

----------


## alekan

Ωραίες φωτο...
LSD έριξες μέσα;  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Μιας και η λίμνη του Μαραθώνα είναι πλέον προσιτός (όχι εύκολος όμως) στόχος για εμένα, αλλά παραμένει πολύ όμορφη διαδρομή, σκέφτηκα αντί να επιστρέφω από τον ίδιο δρόμο, να συνεχίσω προς Καλέτζι και Νέα Μάκρη και να ανέβω από εκεί την Πεντέλη για την επιστροφή. Μιλάμε πάντα για άσφαλτο και 10 km ποδηλατόδρομου.

Δεν έχω ιδέα αν θα μπορέσω να ανέβω τα 500 μέτρα της Πεντέλης, από τη Νέα Μάκρη μέχρι τον Άγιο Πέτρο, ενώ και η διαδρομή συνολικά φτάνει τα 56km, πολύ περισσότερα από τα 37km που έκανα την τελευταία φορά. Θα χρειαστούν περίπου 4 ώρες ποδηλασίας + στάσεις.

Έφτιαξα ένα kmz για να δω το υψομετρικό προφίλ.  :Thinking:  Ψήνεται κανείς να το επιχειρήσουμε παρέα;

----------


## ipo

> Όσο για το λιπαντικό, χρησιμοποιώ αυτό. Και προφανώς στο 50% της τιμής που το πουλάνε εδώ...


Στο ίδιο μαγαζί έχουν λιπαντικό ποδηλάτου σε συσκευασία λίτρου. 19€ βγαίνει με τα μεταφορικά. Ίσως το προτιμήσω στο μέλλον.

----------


## senkradvii

Εγώ σήμερα έκανα ουσιαστικά τον γύρω του Βόλου. Μένω ουσιαστικά κέντρο και ξεκίνησα από το σπίτι για το γυμναστήριο αλλά επειδή γινόταν ο χαμός ξενέρωσα και αποφάσισα να καβαλήσω την Ηλέκτρα μου και να του δώσω για μια βολτίτσα. Tην έφτιαξα σε Google Maps αν θέλει κάποιος να την δει. Ουσιαστικά από την μία άκρη του Βόλου ως την άλλη και πάλι πίσω. Μου έβγαλε ότι συνολικά ήταν 13,2 Κm. Δεν το λες και άσχημα Ιδίως και με τον αέρα που έχει σήμερα...



Mια διευκρίνηση. Η αρχή είναι και το τέλος προφανώς άρα Α=Κ.  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Tην έφτιαξα σε Google Maps αν θέλει κάποιος να την δει.


Κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το link.


Edit: Τώρα είδα ότι ανέβασες screenshot. Μπορείς να δώσεις απευθείας link από τη διαδρομή αν την αποθηκεύσεις στο λογαριασμό σου στο Google.

----------


## senkradvii

Nαι για αυτό έβαλα φώτο..  :Sad: 

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 44 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μπορείς να δώσεις απευθείας link από τη διαδρομή αν την αποθηκεύσεις στο λογαριασμό σου στο Google.


Πως την αποθηκεύω?  :Embarassed:  Για να το ξέρω γιατί δεν πρόκειται να την ξανακάνω από την αρχή.. Βαριέμαι οικτρά!  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Πως την αποθηκεύω?  Για να το ξέρω γιατί δεν πρόκειται να την ξανακάνω από την αρχή.. Βαριέμαι οικτρά!


Δεν χρειάζεται να αποθηκεύσεις κάτι.

Πας στο Google Maps και προσθέτεις σημεία (οδηγίες από εδώ, μέχρι εδώ, προσθήκη προορισμού κλπ). Μετά πας δεξιά:



και κάνεις c/p τον σύνδεσμο...

πχ.

----------


## senkradvii

Damn.. Εγώ απλά έκανα αντιγραφή το url..  :Sad:

----------


## ipo

Επίσης πολύ βολική είναι η επιλογή στο Google Maps να χαράσσεις γραμμή που πηγαίνει αυτόματα κατά τη φορά των δρόμων. Έτσι φτιάχνεις γρήγορα διαδρομές δίνοντας λίγα σημεία, τις οποίες μετά μπορείς να εξάγεις στο Google Earth για να βλέπεις υψομετρικό προφίλ κι άλλες λεπτομέρειες. Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω βρει στο Google Earth τρόπο να χαράσσει γραμμή σημείο προς σημείο (δηλαδή όχι με οδηγίες "από εδώ... μέχρι εδώ") κατά τη φορά των δρόμων.

----------


## blade_

το endomondo το δουλευει κανεις?

----------


## Mouse Potato

Ναι. Είναι εξαιρετικό και δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## blade_

ωραια,αυριο θα το χρησιμοποιησω κ αν χρειαστω βοηθεια θα σου πω..

----------


## lewton

> Τελικά εγώ κατάφερα να προσαρμόσω την κάμερα... Μια χαρά νομίζω... Πάω για μπάνιο γιατί έγινα μέσα στις λάσπες


Στην αρχή είπα κοίτα τι κρυφά ταλέντα έχει το adslgr.  :ROFL: 

Άσχετο, τη μεγαλύτερη πλάκα την έπαθα όταν συναντήθηκα με ποδηλάτες που έκαναν κατάβαση σε μονοπάτι όπου δε χωρούσαν 2 άνθρωποι δίπλα-δίπλα, γεμάτο πέτρες και λακούβες (βασικά ο όρος λακούβα είναι λάθος σε μονοπάτι για πεζοπορία αλλά από τη στιγμή που μπήκε ποδήλατο για λακούβες μιλάμε). Είχα μείνει μα...ας να τους κοιτάω.

----------


## Zus

Αγόρασα και εγώ το ποδηλατάκι μου σήμερα.

Έκανα μεγάλη γύρα, και παραδόξως τα πόδια μου δεν με πρόδωσαν  :Laughing:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Με γεια. Ακόμα να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες;  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Με γεια!
Φωτογραφίες επιβάλλονται νομίζω. :Biggrin: 
Επιτέλους έρχεται και το δικό μου την Παρασκευή! :Biggrin:

----------


## ipo

Με γεια τα δίκυκλα παιδιά! Φωτογραφίες θέλουμε.  :Smile:

----------


## kostantis

Για γάντια τι έχετε να προτείνεται παιδιά;
Full finger ή κοντα;
Μου άρεσε ένα ζευγάρι που είδα της cube κοντά όμως στα 28€ αν θυμάμαι καλά.
Είναι καλή τιμή;
Μέχρι πόσα αξίζει να δώσεις για γάντια;

----------


## manicx

Εγώ πήρα κοντά. Βέβαια κινούμαι σε πόλη και θέλω αν πάσα στιγμή λεπτομέρεια στα άκρα χωρίς να σταματήσω όπως πχ όταν θελήσω να πατήσω το κουμπάκι στο ακουστικό bluetooth. KTM, 20 ευρά.

----------


## kostantis

Σε κοντά βλέπω και εγώ γιατί λόγω ζέστης για να μην ζεσταίνεται/ιδρώνει το χέρι αλλά και για να μην χρειάζεται να τα βγάζω και να τα βάζω σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί να πιάσω κάτι πχ κινητό *αλλά* σε τυχόν πέσιμο ή πχ σε μονοπάτι με κλαδιά κλπ τα δάχτυλα δεν προστατεύονται. :Thinking:

----------


## Giorgos18

Εγω εχω και κοντα και full.

Αν θα παω στη δουλεια ή βολτα, κοντα.

Αν κανει κρυο ή θα παω σε κανα αλσος, full.

Οτι και να διαλεξεις, καποια στιγμη θα σου χρειαστει να παρεις και το αλλο  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Κι εγώ και τα 2 έχω, αλλα με βολεύουν τα κοντά περισσότερο.

----------


## ipo

> Εγώ πήρα κοντά. Βέβαια *κινούμαι σε πόλη* και θέλω αν πάσα στιγμή λεπτομέρεια στα άκρα χωρίς να σταματήσω όπως πχ όταν θελήσω να πατήσω το κουμπάκι στο ακουστικό bluetooth.


Στην πόλη γιατί τα φοράς; Οι μόνες περιπτώσεις που μου έχουν χρειαστεί στην πόλη είναι όταν η θερμοκρασία είναι κοντά στους 5°C, δηλαδή σε μερικές περιπτώσεις το χειμώνα.

----------


## Papados

Αντιγράφω από την Ναυτεμπορική


*Spoiler:*




			.....
Περισσότερα ποδήλατα από 1η Μαΐου στο Μετρό

Η δεύτερη φάση της πιλοτικής εφαρμογής της μεταφοράς ποδηλάτων μέσω των συρμών του Μετρό ξεκινά από 1η Μαΐου. Θα επιτρέπονται έτσι μέχρι τέσσερα ποδήλατα στο τελευταίο βαγόνι κάθε συρμού, αντί για δύο που ίσχυε έως σήμερα.

Το νέο μέτρο θα ισχύει Δευτέρα, Τετάρτη και Παρασκευή από τις 18.00 έως τη λήξη της βάρδιας και όλο το 24ωρο τις Κυριακές και τις αργίες.

Όπως επισημαίνεται σε σχετική ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου Υποδομών, Μεταφορών και Δικτύων η ανταπόκριση επιβατών και ποδηλατών τον πρώτο μήνα της εφαρμογής του πιλοτικού μέτρου ήταν θετική.

Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία της ΑΜΕΛ κατά τη διάρκεια της πρώτης φάσης, εκατοντάδες ποδήλατα μεταφέρθηκαν με τους συρμούς του Μετρό τις ημέρες ελεύθερης μεταφοράς χωρίς να παρουσιαστεί κανένα πρόβλημα στους τομείς της λειτουργίας του μέσου ή της ασφάλειας των επιβατών.

Η πιθανή περαιτέρω επέκταση του μέτρου ή το ενδεχόμενο μόνιμης εφαρμογής του θα εξεταστεί σε νεότερη αξιολόγηση που θα πραγματοποιηθεί το Σεπτέμβριο.

----------


## manicx

> Στην πόλη γιατί τα φοράς; Οι μόνες περιπτώσεις που μου έχουν χρειαστεί στην πόλη είναι όταν η θερμοκρασία είναι κοντά στους 5°C, δηλαδή σε μερικές περιπτώσεις το χειμώνα.



Γιατί από την αλλαγή ταχυτήτων τα χέρια μου είχαν κυριολεκτικά χάσει 2 στρώσεις δέρματος. Δυστυχώς έχω ευαίσθητη επιδερμίδα κι επειδή παίζω και κιθάρα δεν θέλω να βλέπω τις παλάμες μου και τα δάχτυλα μου σαν γυαλόχαρτο. Ακόμη και τώρα, με 20 βαθμούς, τα χέρια μου σκάνε και είμαι με κρέμες και ιστορίες.  :Sad:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Αντιγράφω από την Ναυτεμπορική
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			.....
> ...



Πωπω, αυτά είναι νέα ήταν να μην αρχίσει. * ΜΠΡΑΒΟ*

----------


## ardi21

> Σε κοντά βλέπω και εγώ γιατί λόγω ζέστης για να μην ζεσταίνεται/ιδρώνει το χέρι αλλά και για να μην χρειάζεται να τα βγάζω και να τα βάζω σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί να πιάσω κάτι πχ κινητό *αλλά* *σε τυχόν πέσιμο ή πχ σε μονοπάτι με κλαδιά κλπ τα δάχτυλα δεν προστατεύονται*.


Aν πηγαινεις σε βουνο καλυτερα μακρυα γι'αυτον ακριβως τον λογο που ειπες. Υπαρχουν "ελαφρυα" που δεν σε κουραζουν. Θεμα συνηθειας ειναι.

Αντε, θεμα χρονου ειναι να μπαινουμε 24/7 στο μετρο :One thumb up:

----------


## stavrostroch

> Αντε, θεμα χρονου ειναι να μπαινουμε 24/7 στο μετρο


μακάρι!

----------


## vamvakoolas

καλως σας βρηκα

ετοιμο το βιντεο ειναι avi απλως θελει 2 διεργασιες

1)να κοπουν σκηνες απολο το βιντεο 
2)να προστεθουν υποτιτλοι σε ενα μικρο μερος 2-3 λεπτα

ξερει κανεις ή να το βαλω σε αλλο θεμα ασχετο?

----------


## ipo

Καλώς ήρθες!

Πώς ήταν η εμπειρία; Κατάταξη; Σε ποια θέση τερμάτισες, στους πόσους αθλητές;

----------


## ardi21

> καλως σας βρηκα
> 
> ετοιμο το βιντεο ειναι avi απλως θελει 2 διεργασιες
> 
> 1)να κοπουν σκηνες απολο το βιντεο 
> 2)να προστεθουν υποτιτλοι σε ενα μικρο μερος 2-3 λεπτα
> 
> ξερει κανεις ή να το βαλω σε αλλο θεμα ασχετο?


Καλως τον. Πως πηγε ο αγωνας?

Για κοψε-ραψε ειχα ρωτησει και 'γω για το movie maker αλλα δεν βρηκα ακρη.

Για υποτιτλους φανταζομαι θα ναι ευκολο. Αν θες σου κανω αυτην την δουλεια. Τωρα αν ξερει καποιος και τις 2 ας πει

----------


## vamvakoolas

επειδη εγω θα φαω 2 αιωνες καλυτερα καποιος που το εχει ξανακανει

το αρχειο ειναι γυρω στα 200ΜΒ οποιος θελει ας μου πει που θα το ανεβασω για να το επεξεργαστει


δυσκολος ο αγωνας τερματισα δεν εχουν βγει ακομα τπτ αλλα μιλαμε για 1400 περιπου ποδηλατες!

συντομα νεα

----------


## ipo

Μπράβο! Το ποδήλατο βγήκε σώο από το καλντερίμι ή με ζημιές;

----------


## blade_

μπραβο φιλος!

----------


## manicx

> επειδη εγω θα φαω 2 αιωνες καλυτερα καποιος που το εχει ξανακανει
> 
> το αρχειο ειναι γυρω στα 200ΜΒ οποιος θελει ας μου πει που θα το ανεβασω για να το επεξεργαστει
> 
> 
> δυσκολος ο αγωνας τερματισα δεν εχουν βγει ακομα τπτ αλλα μιλαμε για 1400 περιπου ποδηλατες!
> 
> συντομα νεα


Σου απάντησα και στο σχετικό topic. AviDemux και θα το κόψεις όπως θέλεις. Εύκολο στη χρήση και free.

----------


## ipo

> Μιας και η λίμνη του Μαραθώνα είναι πλέον προσιτός (όχι εύκολος όμως) στόχος για εμένα, αλλά παραμένει πολύ όμορφη διαδρομή, σκέφτηκα αντί να επιστρέφω από τον ίδιο δρόμο, να συνεχίσω προς Καλέτζι και Νέα Μάκρη και να ανέβω από εκεί την Πεντέλη για την επιστροφή. Μιλάμε πάντα για άσφαλτο και 10 km ποδηλατόδρομου.
> 
> Δεν έχω ιδέα αν θα μπορέσω να ανέβω τα 500 μέτρα της Πεντέλης, από τη Νέα Μάκρη μέχρι τον Άγιο Πέτρο, ενώ και η διαδρομή συνολικά φτάνει τα 56km, πολύ περισσότερα από τα 37km που έκανα την τελευταία φορά. Θα χρειαστούν περίπου 4 ώρες ποδηλασίας + στάσεις.


Πέτυχε το εγχείρημα. 60km σήμερα σε κάτι λιγότερο από 4 ώρες. Η διαδρομή από την Κηφισιά μέχρι τη λίμνη του Μαραθώνα (που έχω κάνει κι άλλες φορές), ήταν βατή, μετά ήταν εύκολη με το μεγαλύτερο μέρος σε κατηφορικό και οριζόντιο δρόμο μέχρι τη Νέα Μάκρη.

Κι εκεί άρχισε το αγγούρι. Τα πρώτα 3 km βγήκαν με λίγη δυσκολία, αλλά τα επόμενα 5km της ανηφόρας ήταν παλούκι.  :Razz:  Χρειάστηκαν 8 στάσεις 3-5 λεπτών για να βγει η ανηφόρα. Ήταν πιο δύσκολη απ' όσο φανταζόμουν, με 500 μέτρα ανάβασης μέσα σε 8km. Μπορείτε να δείτε το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της διαδρομής στο 7z που επισυνάπτω.

----------


## ardi21

> Πέτυχε το εγχείρημα. 60km σήμερα σε κάτι λιγότερο από 4 ώρες. Η διαδρομή από την Κηφισιά μέχρι τη λίμνη του Μαραθώνα (που έχω κάνει κι άλλες φορές), ήταν βατή, μετά ήταν πανεύκολη με το μεγαλύτερο μέρος σε κατηφορικό και οριζόντιο δρόμο μέχρι τη Νέα Μάκρη.
> 
> Κι εκεί άρχισε το αγγούρι. Τα πρώτα 3 km βγήκαν με λίγη δυσκολία, αλλά τα επόμενα 5km της ανηφόρας ήταν αγγούρι.  Χρειάστηκαν 8 στάσεις 3-5 λεπτών για να βγει η ανηφόρα. Ήταν πιο δύσκολη απ' όσο φανταζόμουν, με 500 μέτρα ανάβασης μέσα σε 8km. *Μπορείτε να δείτε το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της διαδρομής στο 7z που επισυνάπτω.*


To runkeeper..τι το εχεις ρε συ?! Βαζε το να καταγραφει την διαδομη και ποσταρε το link...

Kατα τ'αλλα η ανηφορα ειναι.. φιλη σου :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

> To runkeeper..τι το εχεις ρε συ?! Βαζε το να καταγραφει την διαδομη και ποσταρε το link


Σε δύο σημεία γράφει ό,τι να 'ναι στην ταχύτητα. 270 km/h και 100 km/h.  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Σε 5 activities 173 km ρε θεριό; Μπράβο...

Αλλά όταν έχεις τελικές 270km/h δεν θα είναι και πολύ δύσκολο...  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Λίγες φορές γράφει το runkeeper, διότι συνήθως δεν έχω smartphone μαζί μου. Τα χιλιόμετρα όμως που γράφει είναι σωστά. Απλώς κάπου μπερδεύεται το πρόγραμμα, οπότε δείχνει τεράστια ταχύτητα, χωρίς όμως να κάνει λάθος στα χιλιόμετρα.

----------


## ardi21

> Σε δύο σημεία γράφει ό,τι να 'ναι στην ταχύτητα. 270 km/h και 100 km/h.


Ωραιος...τοιχος η ανηφορα :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> Σε δύο σημεία γράφει ό,τι να 'ναι στην ταχύτητα. 270 km/h και 100 km/h.


Πω πω αυτή η ανηφόρα πρέπει να ήταν pain in the ass!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Πω πω αυτή η ανηφόρα πρέπει να ήταν pain in the ass!



Σε εμάς το λές που την έχουμε ανέβει κιόλας!?  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Σε εμάς το λές που την έχουμε ανέβει κιόλας!?


Δεν την έχεις ανέβει εσύ αυτή τη ανηφόρα. Πήγα με την αντίθετη φορά από εκείνη που είχατε κάνει με τον ξάδερφό σου, οπότε εσείς την κατεβήκατε. Είναι εκείνη που είχες πιάσει τα 65km/h, από Άγιο Πέτρο προς Νέα Μάκρη.

Βέβαια εσείς είχατε φάει πιο μεγάλο αγγούρι, αφού περάσατε από ψηλότερο σημείο της Πεντέλης (Μελίσσια 250 μέτρα --> Πεντέλη 700 μέτρα) και μετά ανεβήκατε άλλα 400 μέτρα από το Μαραθώνα προς τη λίμνη (10μ --> 400μ). Ειδικά το τελευταίο κομμάτι που κάνατε προς τη λίμνη, πρέπει να είναι πράγματι πολύ δύσκολο, αφού κατεβαίνοντάς το, πήγαινα με 40-50km/h χωρίς να κάνω πετάλι.

Αυτό που διαπίστωσα είναι ότι αν είσαι πολύ κουρασμένος μετά από ώρες ποδηλασίας, ακόμα και 1km ανηφόρας σου φαίνεται Γολγοθάς κι ας έχεις κάνει στάση πιο πριν.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Αυτό που διαπίστωσα είναι ότι αν είσαι πολύ κουρασμένος μετά από ώρες ποδηλασίας, ακόμα και 1km ανηφόρας σου φαίνεται Γολγοθάς κι ας έχεις κάνει στάση πιο πριν.


 Ω, ναι....

Πάντως αυτή η ανηφόρα που ανέβηκες, ήταν τρελή, μπράβο θηρίο.

----------


## ipo

Με 8 στάσεις λέμε.  :Laughing:  Πριν και μετά δε χρειάστηκε να κάνω στάση.


Κάποια στιγμή που είχα σταματήσει και έκανα διατάσεις, με πέρασε ένα ζευγάρι ποδηλάτες με ποδήλατα δρόμου. Ειδικά το παλικάρι έκανε ορθοπεταλιά (10-12km/h το πήγαινε εκεί που εγώ πήγαινα με 8-9km/h), ενώ έκανε και πάνω-κάτω για να γυρνάει πίσω στην κοπελιά που είχε μικρότερο ρυθμό. Βαμβακούλα εσύ ήσουν με το κοριτσόπουλο;  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Με 8 στάσεις λέμε. Πριν και μετά δε χρειάστηκε να κάνω στάση.


 Λίγες μου 
φαίνονται, ρε συ αν φανταστείς οτι κατεβαίναμε, περίπου 10 λεπτά με 40-60 χιλιόμετρα, είναι αρκετά μεγάλη απόσταση και αρκετά μεγάλη κλίση.

Άπο την Ν. Μάκρη δεν ξεκίνησες?

----------


## ipo

Από τη Νέα Μάκρη ξεκίνησε η ανηφόρα. Είχα ήδη κάνει 33km μέχρι εκείνο το σημείο.

Εσείς κατεβαίνατε τόση ώρα επειδή είχατε ανέβει ακόμα πιο ψηλά, στα 700 μέτρα. Αν θυμάσαι, μετά από μερικά χιλιόμετρα από την κορυφή,  βρήκατε μία διασταύρωση στη μέση του πουθενά με μία καφετέρια στα δεξιά. Εκεί είναι ο Άγιος Πέτρος (έχει ξωκλήσι πιο δίπλα) και βρίσκεται σε υψόμετρο 500 μέτρων. Σε εκείνη τη διασταύρωση συνέχισα προς Διόνυσο (εκεί αρχίζει η κατηφόρα), δεν ανέβηκα κι άλλο για να καταλήξω στην Παλαιά Πεντέλη που είχατε περάσει εσείς.

Άλλη φορά θα επιχειρήσω και την ψηλή κορυφή που περάσατε εσείς (Μαρούσι - Μελίσσια - Παλαιά Πεντέλη - Διόνυσο - Εκάλη), αλλά θέλω αρκετή προπόνηση ακόμα. Η σημερινή διαδρομή μου φάνηκε πάρα πολύ δύσκολη και δεν είναι ακόμα για το δικό μου επίπεδο φυσικής κατάστασης, διότι μπορεί να τραυματίσω κανένα μυ. Ήδη σήμερα έκανα 5 φορές διατάσεις για να τη γλιτώσω, όταν είδα ότι η ανηφόρα είναι πιο δύσκολη απ' όσο περίμενα.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Τι έγινε Ipe ανεβαίνουν τα stadars ή μου φαίνεται?  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

60km σήμερα;
Τουμπανιάρης είσαι εσύ ρα! :Biggrin:

----------


## ipo

> Τι έγινε Ipe ανεβαίνουν τα stadars ή μου φαίνεται?


Ε, πρέπει να σε φτάσω κάποια στιγμή. Δεν πρέπει;  :Smile:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Αλίμονο  :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

> Κάποια στιγμή που είχα σταματήσει και έκανα διατάσεις, με πέρασε ένα ζευγάρι ποδηλάτες με *ποδήλατα δρόμου*. Ειδικά το παλικάρι έκανε ορθοπεταλιά (10-12km/h το πήγαινε εκεί που εγώ πήγαινα με 8-9km/h), ενώ έκανε και πάνω-κάτω για να γυρνάει πίσω στην κοπελιά που είχε μικρότερο ρυθμό. Βαμβακούλα εσύ ήσουν με το κοριτσόπουλο;


Καμια σχεση με το ποδηλατο σου ομως... Εσυ ανεβαινεις με τρακτερ κουβαλωντας και πισω αχυρα και οι αλλοι με smart.

8-9 Km/h σε τετοια ανηφορα και με τετοιο οχημα εμενα μου ακουγονται πολυ καλα. Και ας εκανες πολλες στασεις..

----------


## ipo

Έχω ακούσει ότι τα ποδήλατα δρόμου δεν έχουν ταχύτητες για να πηγαίνουν σε ανηφόρες με αρκετή κλίση. Έβλεπα την κοπέλα ότι έκανε αργά πετάλι με πίεση (αυτό καταπονεί τα γόνατα), ενώ ο άλλος ορθοπεταλιά. Αυτό είναι πολύ δύσκολο να το κάνεις επί 8km κι ας είναι το ποδήλατο πιο ελαφρύ, με μικρότερες τριβές.

Κάποιος μου είχε πει ότι το αν θα κάνει εύκολα ανηφόρες με κλίσεις βουνού (7-8%) ένα ποδήλατο δρόμου, εξαρτάται από το αν έχει τρίτο μικρό δίσκο μπροστά. Τα περισσότερα ποδήλατα δρόμου έχουν 2 δίσκους μπροστά, άρα σε ανηφόρες 7% μάλλον πρέπει να πηγαίνουν ορθοπεταλιά. Λέω κάτι λάθος;

----------


## ardi21

Ναι εξαρταται τι δισκοβραχιονα εχει μπροστα. Με 2 η 3 δισκους και ποσο μεγαλοι/μικροι ειναι αυτοι. 

Απο την αλλη εχουν το μισο βαρος σε σχεση με το δικο σου ποδηλατο (και ακομα λιγοτερο, αναλογα το ποδηλατο) και γενικα ειναι στημενο μονο γι'ασφαλτο. 

Δεν εχω καβαλησει κουρσα αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι θα πηγαινες αρκετα καλυτερα ακομα και με 2 δισκους (με 3 δεν το συζηταω)

Κωστη τι λες?

----------


## ipo

Είχα καβαλήσει πριν πολλά χρόνια ποδήλατο δρόμου ενός φίλου, που ήταν πολύ καλό. Αυτός έλεγε για 6 κιλά, αλλά μάλλον εννοούσε το σκελετό (αλουμινίου). Κάτω από 10 κιλά ήταν πάντως και είχε 12 ταχύτητες (2 δίσκους μπροστά). Σε ανηφόρες με μικρή κλίση (~4%) πήγαινε πολύ πιο γρήγορα και εύκολα από το δικό μου, αλλά δεν είχα δοκιμάσει σε μεγαλύτερες

----------


## ipo

Ορίστε δύο φωτογραφίες από σημείο που έκανα στάση. Είχε μέρη με πολύ καλύτερη θέα προς το Σχοινιά και τη Νέα Μάκρη, αλλά ήταν σε σημεία που δεν ήθελα να κάνω στάση.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ένας φίλος έφτιαξε 7μιση κιλά ποδήλατο, με 1200 €

----------


## ipo

> Ένας φίλος έφτιαξε 7μιση κιλά ποδήλατο, με 1200 €


Χμμμ...  :Thinking:    160€ το κιλό; Δεν είναι άσχημα.  :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Ένας φίλος έφτιαξε 7μιση κιλά ποδήλατο, με 1200 €


αυτό με τα κιλά ποτέ δεν το κατάλαβα. Εγώ είμαι 100 κιλά + 15 η τσάντα που κουβαλάω στην πλάτη για τη δουλειά. Με λίγα λόγια είμαστε ήδη στα 115. Τώρα αν θα πάω στα 125 ή στα 135 (με το ποδήλατο), λίγο με ενδιαφέρει μια που η αύξηση είναι 8%. Αν για να γλιτώσω αυτή την αύξηση πρέπει να πληρώσω και 1000 ευρώ παραπάνω τότε δεν τίθεται καν θέμα συζήτησης για μένα.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Βασικά εκείνος ήθελε να φτιάξει ένα κουρσάκι, και παρρήγκειλε τα πάντα σχεδόν απο έξω και το έφτιαξε, έιναι πολύ λίγα κιλα για τα λεφτά που έδωσε. (σκελετός όλος carbon)

Zoop έχει αρκετά μεγάλη σημασία, για ένα ποδήλατο δρόμου τα κιλά του.

Ας πούμε εμένα με το MTB ποσός με νοιάζει.

----------


## ipo

Συμφωνώ με το zoup. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο αντιμετωπίζω τα κιλά του ποδηλάτου, αφού άλλωστε το βαραίνουν αυτά που κουβαλάω. 17 κιλά είναι γυμνό το ποδήλατό μου και έχει πάνω παγούρι, φώτα, δύο τσαντάκια, εργαλεία, που είναι σίγουρα 2 κιλά επιπλέον.

Αλλά για έναν αθλητή 70 κιλών είναι πολύ σημαντικό να γλιτώσει έστω και μισό κιλό στο ποδήλατο, αφού του δίνει πολύτιμα δευτερόλεπτα, ακόμα και λεπτά, σε έναν αγώνα πολλών χιλιομέτρων.

Και με το Νίκο συμφωνώ όμως. 1200€ για 7,5 κιλά ποδήλατο είναι πολύ καλά χρήματα. Αλλά για κάποιον που δεν τρέχει σε αγώνες με αξιώσεις για κορυφή, δε νομίζω ότι έχει νόημα να δώσει τόσα λεφτά.


Zoup, 15 κιλά τσάντα είναι πολύ βαριά για να την έχεις στους ώμους ενώ κάνεις ποδήλατο.  :Shocked:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Συνήθως τα κουρσάκια κάνου απο 800 μέχρι όσο πάει αλλα μέχρι τα 2 χιλιάρικά δεν νομίζω να βρεις σκελετό foul carbon.

----------


## ardi21

Παιδια το βαρος παιζει μεγαλο ρολο σε ανηφορες, εκει που σφιγγουν τα γαλατα δηλαδη. Και ειδικα το βαρος των τροχων που γυρνανε.

Γι'αυτο και η σημαντικοτερη αναβαθμιση ισως ειναι οι τροχοι. Οσοι αλλαζουν σε καλυτερους/ελαφρυτερους/στιβαροτερους βλεπεις να λενε "εχω αλλο ποδηλατο". Αυτο συμβαινει ειτε εισαι 70κιλα ειτε 110 (ε στα 110 σιγουρα πρεπει να χασεις κιολας :Razz: ). Ειτε σε ποδηλατο δρομου ειτε σε βουνου.

Διοτι αλλο να "σερνεις" 7 κιλα, αλλο 10, αλλο 14 και αλλο 18. Οσα κιλα και να 'σαι, αναλογικα παει. Σε ισιωμα και σε κατηφορα που εισαι χαχαχουχου και με τον φραπε στο χερι, κλαιν μαιν.  

Εχετε δοκιμασει ελφρυτερο ποδηλατο? Εγω εχω δοκιμασει MTB 2-3 κιλα ελαφρυτερο απο το δικο μου και ειναι η μερα με την νυχτα σε ανηφορα. 

Ποσο μαλλον για διαφορες 8-9 κιλων...

Δεν ειπαμε να δωσουμε ολοι 2 χιλιαρικα αλλα οι διαφορες ειναι διαφορες. Αν δεν δοκιμασεις δεν θα καταλαβεις.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Σωστα τα λες Άρδη.

----------


## ardi21

> Σωστα τα λες Άρδη.


Eσυ μην μιλας γιατι στο freeday και με 25 κιλα ποδηλατο να πας δεν θα δεις διαφορα. :Laughing: 

ΥΓ. Αρε μπαγασα, δεν σε ξερω αλλα μου βγαζεις αυτο το κατι για να σε πειραζω, δεν ξερω γιατι! :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Eσυ μην μιλας γιατι στο freeday και με 25 κιλα ποδηλατο να πας δεν θα δεις διαφορα.
> 
> ΥΓ. Αρε μπαγασα, δεν σε ξερω αλλα μου βγαζεις αυτο το κατι για να σε πειραζω, δεν ξερω γιατι!


Μην μασάς, και σε όσους με ξέρουν αυτό βγάζω, πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω!  :Laughing: 

By the way έχω πολύ καιρό να πάω freeday.

Και μερικές διαδρομές είναι όντως δύσκολες.

----------


## ardi21

> Και μερικές διαδρομές είναι όντως δύσκολες.


Το ξερω, πλακα κανω. Εχει καλες ανηφοριτσες σε μερικες

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Μην μασάς, και σε όσους με ξέρουν αυτό βγάζω, πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω! 
> 
> By the way έχω πολύ καιρό να πάω freeday.
> 
> Και μερικές διαδρομές είναι όντως δύσκολες.





> Το ξερω, πλακα κανω. Εχει καλες ανηφοριτσες σε μερικες


Με 5km/h average speed, και σε κάθετο τοίχο σκαρφαλώνεις με το ποδήλατο.  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

λιγο γνωση:

τα ποδηλατα απο carbon/titanium ειναι ελαφρυα αλλα δεν αγοραζονται γι'αυτο, αγοραζονται για την απορροφηκοτητα τους(ανεση) διοτι μπορει ενα μετριο ποδηλατο απο αυτα τα υλικα να ειναι βαρυτερο απο ενα καλο αλουμινενιο! Αυτο ισχυει για καθε ειδος ποδηλατου.

Μια κουρσα (καινουργια) αρχιζει απο 500-600 μεχρι οσο θες. Αλλα αν θες να ασχοληθεις περνεις μια φθηνη (με τα μισα λεφτα) βλεπεις αν το εχεις και μετα αν θες δινεις λεφτα για το καλο. 

Στην Ελλαδα (&Ιταλια) ειμαστε φιγουρατζηδες περνουμε το σουπερ ποδηλατο, μετα βαριομαστε/δε μας αρεσει και το πουλαμε μισοτιμης (και αγοραζω εγω :Whistle: ).
Εχει τυχει για παραδειγμα ενα παιδι να εχει δωσει 2000 για ενα ποδηλατο και ακολουθησε ο διαλογος:
-Γιατι εδωσες τοσα λεφτα?
-Για να παρω ενα καλο ποδηλατο.
-Και που το χρησιμοποιεις?
-Για βολτες αντε και καμια φορα βγαινω και εκτος πολης
-ααααα :Thinking: 

Εκει που πρεπει να επενδυσεις ειναι ο σκελετος και οι ροδες π.χ δε πρεπει να εχεις ενα ΜΤΒ 16 κιλα που γραφετε γιατι ειναι ταλαιπωρια (να κουβαλας 16 κιλα σε ανηφορες μονοπατια κοκ) εκτος και αν το εχεις για πολη/βολτουλα freeday. Ασε που σε αυτα τα κιλα ειναι και τα σιδερενια των 100 ευρω! :Wink:  Αν ποδηλατησετε με ενα ποδηλατο π.χ 12-13 κιλα θα καταλαβετε τρελη διαφορα :One thumb up:

----------


## senkradvii

Off Topic





> Eσυ μην μιλας γιατι στο freeday και με 25 κιλα ποδηλατο να πας δεν θα δεις διαφορα.
> 
> ΥΓ. Αρε μπαγασα, δεν σε ξερω αλλα μου βγαζεις αυτο το κατι για να σε πειραζω, δεν ξερω γιατι!


Σε πολλούς το βγάζει ο άτιμος..  :Razz:

----------


## lewton

Εγώ που επί 2 χρόνια είχα γυρίσει τις Άλπεις νοικιάζοντας ποδήλατο κάθε φορά από την εταιρία σιδηροδρόμων της Ελβετίας έχω να πω ότι όσο χειρότερο είναι το ποδήλατο τόσο περισσότερο γυμνάζεσαι.  :Razz: 
Μερικές φορές μου έδιναν πολύ ικανοποιητικό πράγμα, μερικές φορές ήταν κόλαση. Αλλά έτσι φεύγει η μπάκα.  :Smile:

----------


## senkradvii

Aν σαβουρίαζεις ότι βρεις μπροστά σου και σκουριασμένο, σιδερένιο ποδήλατο του '60 να σου δώσουν πάλι η μπάκα δεν φεύγει..  :Whistle:

----------


## lewton

Not the case for me my friend.  :Smile:

----------


## senkradvii

Then you are blessed!  :Wink:

----------


## pelasgian

> αυτό με τα κιλά ποτέ δεν το κατάλαβα. Εγώ είμαι 100 κιλά + 15 η τσάντα που κουβαλάω στην πλάτη για τη δουλειά. Με λίγα λόγια είμαστε ήδη στα 115. Τώρα αν θα πάω στα 125 ή στα 135 (με το ποδήλατο), λίγο με ενδιαφέρει μια που η αύξηση είναι 8%. Αν για να γλιτώσω αυτή την αύξηση πρέπει να πληρώσω και 1000 ευρώ παραπάνω τότε δεν τίθεται καν θέμα συζήτησης για μένα.


Α, να σου πω πώς θα το καλάβεις: θα πάρεις carbon ή αλουμίνιο και όταν σπάσει, θα καταλάβεις ότι έπρεπε να είναι χρωμιο-μολυβδαινιούχος χάλυβας. 

Επειδή κάποιος είπε για τις ελαφρές ρόδες. 

Δοκίμασες να κάνεις ορθοπεταλιά με ελαφρύ τιμόνι που έχει και ανάρτηση; 

Τεράστιο γέλιο, ο συνδυασμός της μικρής αδράνειας στη ρόδα (και άρα της εύκολης μεταβολής της κινητικής της κατάστασης - φέρει πειν δίπλωμα και καπάκι) μαζί με το «μπόινγκ μπόινγκ μπόινγκ» της ανάρτησης σε κάθε πεταλιά προσφέρει άπειρες στιγμές χαράς με ιώδιο και γάζες. 

Το μόνο σημαντικό στο ποδήλατο είναι ΤΑ ΜΕΤΡΑ ΤΟΥ, αν έχεις λάθος μέγεθος, λάθος ρύθμιση και λάθος ελαστικά, το να το κάνεις και «ψεύτικο» ή «χάρτινο» δεν θα σε βοηθήσει. Μετά είναι να ξέρεις να δουλεύεις ταχύτητες.

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Το μόνο σημαντικό στο ποδήλατο είναι ΤΑ ΜΕΤΡΑ ΤΟΥ, αν έχεις λάθος μέγεθος, λάθος ρύθμιση και λάθος ελαστικά, το να το κάνεις και «ψεύτικο» ή «χάρτινο» δεν θα σε βοηθήσει. Μετά είναι να ξέρεις να δουλεύεις ταχύτητες.


και τα δυο που αναφερεις εχουν και αντιθετες αποψεις

Ενα πλαισιο/ποδηλατο μπορεις να το φερεις στα μετρα σου αν ειναι μικροτερο. Αν ειναι μεγαλυτερο οχι. Εγω για παραδειγμα σε μερικους αγωνες εχω μικροτερο πλαισιο για το σωματοτυπο αλλα για θεματα τεχνικης το χρησιμοποιω.

Ταχυτητες: αυτο που λες ειναι τεχνικη περασμενων ετων. Πλεον εχουμε 2 τασεις: οι εταιριες των εξαρτηματων οδηγουν σε ολο και μεγαλυτερο αριθμο γραναζιων "ταχυτητων" (απο 6-7 ταχυτητες πλεον ειμαστε στις 10 και παμε για 11!) και απο την αλλη επικρατει η επιστημονικη λογικη οτι για να γυμναστεις σωστα αλλα και να κανεις σωστα ποδηλατο πρεπει να χρησιμοποιεις οσο γινεται μικροτερο αριθμο ταχυτητων και αλλαγων! π.χ σε ανηφορα προτεινεται 1-2 αλλαγες!!

Tελος περι διατροφης με το ποδηλατο δε χανεις κιλα....οσο να βαλεις το κ@#$ σου να τρεξει για λιγο (1 ωρα τρεξιμο ισοδυναμει με 2 ή περισσοτερες ωρες ποδηλατο, αυτο το ξερουν και οι.... πετρες)

----------


## ipo

Κωστή, το video θέλουμε.  :Smile: 


Ορμώμενος από το παρακάτω σχόλιο του sen, σε άλλο νήμα, μου δημιουργήθηκαν μερικές απορίες για τη διατροφή, κατά τη διάρκεια της ποδηλασίας.




> To πρωινό το Phelps νομίζω ήταν χειρότερο..


Μετά από 3 ώρες ποδηλασίας, ειδικά αν κάνεις ανηφόρες, ένας απλός άνθρωπος (όχι αθλητής) έχει κάψει το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του γλυκογόνου στους μύες των ποδιών του και η κούραση είναι αισθητή σε ανηφόρες που θα του φαίνονταν εύκολες, αν ήταν ξεκούραστος.

Όντας αθλητής πριν πολλά χρόνια, ήξερα ότι για να αποδώσεις καλά και με διάρκεια σε αγώνα πολλών ωρών, μετράει όχι μόνο το καλό πρωινό, αλλά ακόμη περισσότερο το καλό βραδινό της προηγούμενης ημέρας. Ας πούμε λοιπόν ότι έχεις φροντίσει να προετοιμάσεις καλά τον οργανισμό σου με θερμίδες μέχρι την έναρξη της πολύωρης άθλησης. Στο ενδιάμεσο όμως τι είναι καλό να φας; Μία σοκολάτα, ένα σάντουιτς, ενεργειακό ρόφημα; Κάτι άλλο; Το ζητούμενο είναι να φας κάτι που θα δώσει όσο το δυνατόν πιο γρήγορα ενέργεια στους εξαντλημένους μύες σου, ενώ δε θα σε βαρύνει κατά την πέψη κατά τη διάρκεια της άθλησης.

Κωστή, δώσε μας τα φώτα σου!  :Smile:

----------


## vamvakoolas

πρωινο σιγουρα καλο! φρουτα κανενα κεικ χυμο ή γαλα μελι με ψωμι...

Στη διαρκεια ποδηλασιας νερο, φρουτα(μπανανα)), σοκολατα, ξερα φρουτα...

gels εγω δε τρωω και αποτι ειναι γνωστο δεν εχουν τρελη διαφορα για εμας τους κοινους θνητους.

Μετα τη ποδηλασια καλο ειναι μια μακαροναδα (υδατανθρακες)

Αλλωστε στους αγωνες εξωτερικο οπου υπαρχουν σταθμοι, εχουν τα παρακατω
νερο/πορτοκαλι/μπανανες/κρακερακια/gels/κοκα κολα και...τιποτα αλλο!

Γενικα με το θεμα διατροφης εμενα πηγε εξαιρετικα καλα (16 kgr σε 4 μηνες) οποτε αν καποιος εχει προβλημα ας δωσουμε γενικες συμβουλες (για εξειδικευμενες συμβουλες υπαρχουν και οι γιατροι που και εγω συμβουλευομαι)

----------


## ardi21

Μπανανες-μπαρες δημητριακων (εγω παιρνω τα fitness) κανουν καλη δουλεια και ειναι φθηνα.
Που και που εχω και κανα powerade.

gels προσωπικα δεν εχω δοκιμασει και ουτε προκειται.

----------


## senkradvii

Eγώ στις διατροφές που έκανα κατά καιρούς, ένα πρωινό που με κρατούσε γερά θυμάμαι είναι γιαούρτι με μέλι, καρύδια ή αμύγδαλα ή all bran ή quaker ή fitness kelloggs γενικά ή κανά μπισκοτάκι τριμμένο (ότι είχα γενικά για να κρατσανάει λίγο), μπανάνα και λίγη κανέλα. Και σήμερα που θα πήγαινα κολυμβητήριο (μόλις γύρισα) αυτό έφαγα!  :Wink: 

Eπίσης πριν κάνω προπόνηση (κολύμπι, γυμναστήριο, τρέξιμο, ποδήλατο) τρώω συνήθως λίγη (μια μπάρα ή ένα ατομικό) σοκολάτα με 74% κακάο ή αν έχουν περάσει πάνω από 3 ώρες από το προηγούμενο γεύμα ίσως φάω και κάτι θερμιδούχο. Ενώ αμέσως μετά την άσκηση αν δεν πρόκειται να ακολουθήσει κάποιο κυρίως γεύμα τρώω καμιά μπανάνα κατά προτίμηση, ή χυμό ή μήλο ή φρούτο γενικά.

Για βραδύ πιστεύω τέλεια είναι μια τονοσαλάτα με μαρούλι και κανά κριτσίνι/παξιμάδι.

----------


## kostantis

Επιτέλους.... :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo: 
Ακόμα δεν το έχω καβαλήσει εντομεταξύ,από αύριο γιατί είχα μία κουραστική ημέρα.
Δεν κρατιέμαι...!! :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

πανέμορφο, με γεια!

πόσο;

----------


## kostantis

> πανέμορφο, με γεια!
> 
> πόσο;


1k
Σε μαύρο το ήθελα βασικά αλλά το μαύρο έκανε sold out και έτσι τσίμπησα αυτό.
Στην αρχή δεν μπορώ να πω πως με τρέλανε το χρώμα αλλά όσο το βλέπω όλο και περισσότερο μου αρέσει τελικά. :Smile:

----------


## pelasgian

> και τα δυο που αναφερεις εχουν και αντιθετες αποψεις


Πάντοτε υπάρχουν! και είναι δεκτές!
(αρκεί να γνωρίζει το κοινό εδώ ότι υπάρχουν δύο απόψεις, η δική μου και η λάθος  :Laughing:  )




> Ενα πλαισιο/ποδηλατο μπορεις να το φερεις στα μετρα σου αν ειναι μικροτερο. Αν ειναι μεγαλυτερο οχι. Εγω για παραδειγμα σε μερικους αγωνες εχω μικροτερο πλαισιο για το σωματοτυπο αλλα για θεματα τεχνικης το χρησιμοποιω.


Σχετικά είναι όλα, όμως αν για να το φέρω να χρειάζομαι riser bars και περίεργα παλούκια και να βάλω άλλα μπράτσα στα πετάλια, ευχαριστώ δεν θα πάρω, γιατί στη τελική (άμα είναι και χάλυβας) παίρνω και το τροχό με το αέριο και του ... το ...
(μηχανολογικό αξίωμα: με τροχό και ασετιλίνη έρχονται τα πάντα.  :Laughing:  )




> Ταχυτητες: αυτο που λες ειναι τεχνικη περασμενων ετων.


είμαι old school γενικά  :Wink:  Όταν πήγαινα, το κρυφό σχολειό ήταν ακόμα all the rage να φανταστείς  :Smile: 




> Πλεον εχουμε 2 τασεις: οι εταιριες των εξαρτηματων οδηγουν σε ολο και μεγαλυτερο αριθμο γραναζιων "ταχυτητων" (απο 6-7 ταχυτητες πλεον ειμαστε στις 10 και παμε για 11!)


δηλαδή οι μηχανολόγοι ...




> και απο την αλλη επικρατει η επιστημονικη λογικη οτι για να γυμναστεις σωστα αλλα και να κανεις σωστα ποδηλατο πρεπει να χρησιμοποιεις οσο γινεται μικροτερο αριθμο ταχυτητων και αλλαγων! π.χ σε ανηφορα προτεινεται 1-2 αλλαγες!!


και οι χαζο-hardcoreάδες. Αυτοί που το 80 έβγαλαν και τα ελατήρια από τις σέλες (brooks ελατηριούχα, τι ωραία που πας  :Smile:  και γύρισαν τα τιμόνια τους όπως και το μάτι μου όταν το προτανέβηκα στο motobecane supermirage μου εκείνη την εποχή και αν και πιτσιρίκος έφυγα με μέση και αυχενικό. 

BTW, έχω ένα raleigh με εσωτερικές ταχύτητες στο πίσω hub, ωραίο ποδηλατάκι, αλλά φυσικά δεν πιάνει μία μπρος στα sram 3x8 από άποψη άνεσης στο φρέσκο μου. Αλλαγές μία δύο θα κάνεις, το θέμα είναι να πετύχεις το ΑΚΡΙΒΕΣ επίπεδο ροπής για να διατηρήσεις σταθερό ρυθμό ποδηλασίας. 

Old school, new school δεν ξέρω. Ένα πράγμα ξέρω. Όπως και στο αμάξι θέλω να πηγαίνω στις στροφές που «αρέσουν» στη μηχανή και βγάζουν τα σωστά κιλά της ροπής. Γρανάζια ανεβοκατεβάζω, ταχύτητα ανεβοκατεβάζω, το ΡΥΘΜΟ ΠΟΔΗΛΑΣΙΑΣ δεν τον αλλάζω και είναι σταθερά ο καρδιακός μου ρυθμός και οι αναπνοές. 

Άμα κάνω ορθοπεταλιά, κάτι πήγε λάθος.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Kostanti χωρίς υπερβολές, καιρό είχα να δω τόσο όμορφο ποδήλατο, ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΡΕ ΨΗΛΕ!!!! :Cool:  :One thumb up: 

Τα φρένα τι είναι?

----------


## senkradvii

Konsanti είναι πανέμορφο σε άσπρο φίλε! Θα έκανες έγκλημα αν το έπαιρνες σε μαύρο!  :No no: 

Kαλές βόλτες!!  :Wink:

----------


## kostantis

Ευχαριστώ Νίκο να είσαι καλά. :Biggrin: 

Του έβαλα και το κοντεράκι και το τσαντάκι πάνω που είχα τσιμπήσει από το LIDL.
Γάντια πήρα κοντά τελικά για αρχή και μετά βλέπουμε και για full finger!
Δεν είδα κάτι που να μου κάνει κλικ βασικά σε full finger για αυτό και δεν αγόρασα.

Λιπαντικό αλυσίδας μου έδωσε ένα GT85 400Ml.
Κόστος 7,5 ευρώ.Καλά είναι;

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Konsanti είναι πανέμορφο σε άσπρο φίλε! Θα έκανες έγκλημα αν το έπαιρνες σε μαύρο! 
> 
> Kαλές βόλτες!!


Κι εμένα το ποδήλατο μου βγαίνει σε άσπρο - μαύρο , πήρα το άσπρο και δεν το μετάνιωσα καθόλου, αντιθέτως ένας γνωστός μου πήρε ένα cubaki σε μαύρο, και πραγματικά αδικείται, ψηλο χάλια δείχνει, ψηλέ το δικό σου είναι τέλειο...

----------


## pelasgian

αχ χριστέ μου... 
(για το λάδι λέω!)

SAE 50 7.5 ευρώ τα 7.5 λίτρα και ένα degreaser κανείς; 

μεγειες!

----------


## kostantis

Λέγε μου τέτοια λέγε μου τέτοια να γουστάρω όλο και περισσότερο το άσπρο. :Biggrin: 
Τα φρένα είναι Shimano BR-M4451 hydr. discbrake(180/160mm).

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ψηλέ έχω γάντια XXL castelli που δεν μου κάνουν,  αν θες στα δίνω ( εννοείτε χωρίς χρήματα) ...  τα έχω φορέσει πολύ λίγο με ένα πλύσιμο πιστεύω θα είναι μια χαρά.



> Τα φρένα είναι Shimano BR-M4451 hydr. discbrake(180/160mm).


 Θέλω κι εγώ  :Sad:

----------


## kostantis

> Ψηλέ έχω γάντια XXL castelli που δεν μου κάνουν,  αν θες στα δίνω ( εννοείτε χωρίς χρήματα) ...  τα έχω φορέσει πολύ λίγο με ένα πλύσιμο πιστεύω θα είναι μια χαρά.
>  Θέλω κι εγώ


Ευχαριστώ Νίκο εάν τα χρειαστώ θα έρθω σε επικοινωνία μαζί σου.
XXL και δεν σου κάνουν;

----------


## Νikosanagn

Τι είμαι εγώ ρε 1.90?  :Razz: 

Όχι και είναι η δεύτερη φορά που την πατάω, αν βρω θα σου στείλω λινκ.

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 51 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Tα βρήκα, http://www.sporterra.eu/shop/lang-en...dschoenen.html

----------


## kostantis

> Τι είμαι εγώ ρε 1.90? 
> 
> Όχι και είναι η δεύτερη φορά που την πατάω, αν βρω θα σου στείλω λινκ.


Σου περισσεύουν εννοείς;
Κολυμπάνε οι παλάμες δηλαδή...
Sorry είμαι και κουρασμένος,δεν τα πιάνω με την πρώτη. :onetooth: 

Τώρα που ανέφερες τα γάντια  πρόσεξα ότι τα γάντια που πήρα η συσκευασία έλεγε XXL απ'εξω πάνω στο χαρτόνι και είδα την ετικέτα που έχουνε εσωτερικά τα γάντια και λένε L. :Blink:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ναι μου περισσεύουν, και όχι δεν κολυμπάνε οι παλάμες, κολυμπάνε τα δάχτυλα, επίσης, τα γάντια που βλέπεις απο κάτω  έχουν geloηδείς σκορπιούς (που είναι το σήμα της εταιρίας) *και εγώ δεν θέλω να βλέπω σκορπιούς γιατι το καλοκαίρι με τσίμπησε ένας*, δεν θέλετε να νιώσετε τον πόνο, πραγματικά.

Όπότε είναι και ψυχικής οδύνης το θέμα! Δεν θέλω να τα βλέπω!  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Σε τσίμπησε σκορπιός; :Shocked: 
Σε καταλαβαίνω γιατί θέλεις να τα δώσεις.

Στο ποδήλατο σου έχεις δισκόφρενα ή v-brakes και εάν έχεις δισκόφρενα είναι λαδιού ή με ντίζα;

----------


## Νikosanagn

Έχω υδραυλικά δισκόφρενα.

Σε έχει τσιμπήσει κι εσένα? 4 ενέσεις μου έκανα, αλλα αυτό είναι το λιγότερο. Ο μεγαλύτερος πόνος που έχω βιώσει μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## kostantis

> Έχω υδραυλικά δισκόφρενα.
> 
> Σε έχει τσιμπήσει κι εσένα? 4 ενέσεις μου έκανα, αλλα αυτό είναι το λιγότερο. Ο μεγαλύτερος πόνος που έχω βιώσει μέχρι τώρα.


Όχι δεν με έχει τσιμπήσει ευτυχώς. :Blink: 
Είπα το ''σε καταλαβαίνω'' και σε μπέρδεψα. :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ε, δεν με καταλαβαίνεις τότε  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

Damn dude! Που το βρήκες και σε δάγκασε ρε το ζουζούνι?

----------


## Νikosanagn

Στην  Σάμο, έχει πολλούς  :Crying:  :Vava:

----------


## ipo

Με γεια το ποδήλατο Κωνσταντή! Πολύ όμορφο είναι.





> SAE 50 7.5 ευρώ τα 7.5 λίτρα και ένα degreaser κανείς;


Για δώσε λεπτομέρειες παρακαλώ.

----------


## Mouse Potato

@kostantis Με γεια... Εκπληκτικά όμορφο. Όπως και όλα τα cube άλλωστε.

----------


## vamvakoolas

μπραβο πολυ ομορφο ποδηλατο!

το βασικο ειναι να σου κανει κλικ το ποδηλατο σου και να γουσταρεις να ανεβαινεις! σε δευτερη μοιρα ειναι οι ταχυτητες τροχοι λαστιχα....



Επισης χαιρομαι που οταν αρχισα να γραφω εδω αυτο το τοπικ ημασταν 2-3 ατομα που ψιλογνωριστηκαμε κιολας και τωρα παμε για διψηφιο αριθμο! αντε να ....χιλιασουμε!!

kai ενα βιντεακι απο τα ξενα!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ey3-LGIdyjY

----------


## ipo

Ποιος ψήνεται για μεγαλοβδομαδιάτικο γύρο Πεντέλης από άσφαλτο;

Η ανάβαση ξεκινάει από Μελίσσια (μέχρι εκεί έχω μερικά χιλιόμετρα δρόμο), περνάει από Παλαιά Πεντέλη και φτάνει στην κορυφή των 700 μέτρων της Πεντέλης. Μέσα σε 7 χιλιόμετρα αυξάνει το υψόμετρο κατά 440 μέτρα, οπότε θα χρειαστούν πολλές στάσεις. Είναι η πρώτη ανάβαση της Πεντέλης που έκανες με τον ξάδερφο Νίκο, στη μεγάλη βόλτα που κάνατε. Λογικά θα είναι πολύ δύσκολη, αλλά τουλάχιστον είναι σχεδόν στην αρχή, άρα δε θα έχει μαζευτεί κούραση.

Μετά συνεχίζουμε κατάβαση προς τον Άγιο Πέτρο (500 μέτρα υψόμετρο) και στρίβουμε αριστερά για να επιστρέψουμε προς Διόνυσο, Εκάλη, Νέα Ερυθραία από τον ποδηλατόδρομο. Από το Διόνυσο και μετά είναι σχεδόν όλη η διαδρομή κατηφόρα, όπως μπορείτε να δείτε στο συνημμένο αρχείο. Η διαδρομή είναι συνολικά περί τα 35 χιλιόμετρα.


Θα ήθελα να την κάνω την Κυριακή, αλλά μάλλον δε θα μας κάνει τη χάρη ο καιρός, αφού οι προγνώσεις λένε ότι θα βρέχει μέχρι και τη Δευτέρα. Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις όμως...

Who is grilling himself?  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Εγώ δεν θα μπορέσω, Ιπε θες να σε φέρω σε επαφή? Επειδή τον ξέρω, οτι θα ψήνεται.

----------


## ipo

Ναι, δώσε του το τηλέφωνό μου, αλλά ψήσου κι εσύ!

----------


## ipo

Ανέβασα ένα χάρτη της διαδρομής που προτείνω.




Για όσους έρθουν από Νότο, το σημείο συνάντησης μπορεί να είναι το *Α* στα Μελίσσια. Είναι η διασταύρωση της Λεωφόρου Πεντέλης με τη Λεωφόρο Αναπαύσεως. Από εκεί αρχίζει η ανάβαση, μέχρι το σημείο *Β* που είναι η κορυφή των 700 μέτρων (υπάρχει κι άλλη στα 1100 μέτρα). Εκεί αρχίζει η κατηφόρα, μέχρι το σημείο *Γ* που είναι ο Άγιος Πέτρος, όπου κάνουμε αριστερά προς Διόνυσο, συνεχίζοντας την κατηφορική πορεία (η κατηφόρα στα δεξιά οδηγεί στη Νέα Μάκρη). 4-5 μικρές ανηφόρες υπάρχουν μόνο στην επιστροφή.

Στο σημείο *Δ* αρχίζει ο ποδηλατόδρομος της Εκάλης που μας βγάζει στη Νέα Ερυθραία. Κάτω από το *Ε* είναι το Άλσος Συγγρού, το οποίο μπορούμε να επισκεφθούμε αν θέλουμε, στην κατηφορική του φορά που είναι εύκολη και ευχάριστη. Διαφορετικά συνεχίζουμε την κατηφόρα προς τα Μελίσσια για να επιστρέψουμε στο *Α* ή βγαίνουμε στη Λεωφόρο Κηφισίας. 33km είναι η διαδρομή.

----------


## kostantis

Μόλις γύρισα από την πρώτη μου βόλτα.
Μικρής διάρκειας και εντός πόλης αλλά πηδάλι σαν τρελός για να τεστάρω τα κρατήματα,δισκόφρενα και λοιπά.

Ευχαριστημένος μέχρι στιγμής με την επιλογή μου.

Για να ανέβω στον 3ο όροφο πήγαινα τοίχο τοίχο από την κούραση,σφιγμοί άπειροι και από μέσα μου να τραγουδάω,τα ίσια ανάποδα τα βλέπω όπου πάωωω...(του μαζώ) :onetooth:  :onetooth: 

Άρε τι κάνει το καταράμενο το αραλίκι με τις ώρες στον υπολογιστή...

Α και ξέχασα να ρωτήσω.Τι προτείνεται να φάω πριν ανέβω στο ποδήλατο;
Κάτι που να μου δώσει ενέργεια φυσικά.Μπάρα δημητριακών,καμία μπανάνα..τι άλλο;

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Α και ξέχασα να ρωτήσω.Τι προτείνεται να φάω πριν ανέβω στο ποδήλατο;
> Κάτι που να μου δώσει ενέργεια φυσικά.Μπάρα δημητριακών,καμία μπανάνα..τι άλλο;


Ένα καλό, ποιοτικό σουβλάκι θα σου δώσει φτερά...  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: Mouse Potato πρόσθεσε 71 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




		Το ταξίδι μου από το Εδιμβούργο πίσω στο εξοχικό μου... Enjoy!
	













		Κι εδώ ένα παλιό σχετικά βίντεο με τα περισσότερα stunts μου.
	











*Spoiler:*




 :Razz:

----------


## pat122

γεια σας παιδιά...
ξέρετε καμία καλή βάση για gps (3,5") που να αντέχει σε κραδασμούς (μην μου φύγει σε καμία κατάβαση)

----------


## Dark_Rex

> Ανέβασα ένα χάρτη της διαδρομής που προτείνω.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Για όσους έρθουν από Νότο, το σημείο συνάντησης μπορεί να είναι το *Α* στα Μελίσσια. Είναι η διασταύρωση της Λεωφόρου Πεντέλης με τη Λεωφόρο Αναπαύσεως. Από εκεί αρχίζει η ανάβαση, μέχρι το σημείο *Β* που είναι η κορυφή των 700 μέτρων (υπάρχει κι άλλη στα 1100 μέτρα). Εκεί αρχίζει η κατηφόρα, μέχρι το σημείο *Γ* που είναι ο Άγιος Πέτρος, όπου κάνουμε αριστερά προς Διόνυσο, συνεχίζοντας την κατηφορική πορεία (η κατηφόρα στα δεξιά οδηγεί στη Νέα Μάκρη). 4-5 μικρές ανηφόρες υπάρχουν μόνο στην επιστροφή.
> 
> Στο σημείο *Δ* αρχίζει ο ποδηλατόδρομος της Εκάλης που μας βγάζει στη Νέα Ερυθραία. Κάτω από *Ε* είναι το Άλσος Συγγρού, το οποίο μπορούμε να επισκεφθούμε αν θέλουμε, στην κατηφορική του φορά που είναι εύκολη και ευχάριστη. Διαφορετικά συνεχίζουμε την κατηφόρα προς τα Μελίσσια για να επιστρέψουμε στο *Α* ή βγαίνουμε στη Λεωφόρο Κηφισίας. 33km είναι η διαδρομή.


Αν γίνει ρίξε μια σχετική ενημέρωση (ημέρα + ώρα).
Συζητάω για το Δ και μετά. :ROFL: 
Δυστυχώς το προφίλ μου, απέχει κάτι αιώνες απο το δικό σας (παππούς-χοντρός-2 πακέτα κάπνισμα μέχρι πριν 1 μήνα). :Razz: 
Προς το παρών το παλεύουμε.

Ιπο παρατηρώ ότι στις διαδρομές σου προς Λίμνη Μαραθώνα πας μέσω Ανοιξης-Αγ.Στεφάνου που είναι τελείως καρμανιόλα και αδιάφορος ποδηλατικά δρόμος ΙΜΗΟ.Υπάρχει διαδρομή απο Δροσιά-Σταμάτα-Αμυγδαλέζα που παρακάμπτει αυτό το κομμάτι.Το αναφέρω γιατί έκανα σήμερα τη διαδρομή μέχρι τη λίμνη (με αυτοκίνητο γιατι είχα και την κόρη μου μαζί  :Razz: ) και γινόταν κυριολεκτικά ΧΑΜΟΣ σε όλο το κομμάτι απο ποδηλάτες.Μέτρησα πάνω απο 40,εκ των οποίων όλα ηταν κούρσες. :Evil:

----------


## ipo

> Ιπο παρατηρώ ότι στις διαδρομές σου προς Λίμνη Μαραθώνα πας μέσω Ανοιξης-Αγ.Στεφάνου που είναι τελείως καρμανιόλα και αδιάφορος ποδηλατικά δρόμος ΙΜΗΟ.Υπάρχει διαδρομή απο Δροσιά-Σταμάτα-Αμυγδαλέζα που παρακάμπτει αυτό το κομμάτι.Το αναφέρω γιατί έκανα σήμερα τη διαδρομή μέχρι τη λίμνη (με αυτοκίνητο γιατι είχα και την κόρη μου μαζί ) και γινόταν κυριολεκτικά ΧΑΜΟΣ σε όλο το κομμάτι απο ποδηλάτες.Μέτρησα πάνω απο 40,εκ των οποίων όλα ηταν κούρσες.


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι κατάλαβα καλά τη διαδρομή που λες. Εννοείς ότι στην πλατεία της Δροσιάς στρίβεις δεξιά (αφήνεις λοιπόν τη Θησέως) και παίρνεις τη Λεωφόρο Δροσιάς-Σταμάτας. Φτάνοντας στην πλατεία της Σταμάτας (εκεί που είναι τα πεϊνιρλάδικα) στρίβεις αριστερά (εφαπτομενικά στο εκκλησάκι) και παίρνεις όλο αυτό το δρόμο μέχρι που βγαίνεις στη Λεωφόρο Μαραθώνος σε σημείο μετά τον Άγιο Στέφανο; Λίγο πριν τη διασταύρωση με τη Λεωφόρο Μαραθώνος που λέω, είναι το τέρμα του Λεωφορείου που πηγαίνει στη Σταμάτα. Αυτή τη διαδρομή εννοείς; 

Χιλιομετρικά γλιτώνεις 500 μέτρα νομίζω (το είχα μετρήσει παλιά με το αυτοκίνητο) και τις ανηφόρες/κατηφόρες στον Άγιο Στέφανο, κάτι που κάνει τη διαδρομή αρκετά πιο εύκολη. Μου είχε περάσει από το μυαλό να πάω από εκεί, αλλά από τη μία σκέφτηκα τα πολλά αδέσποτα που έχει στη Σταμάτα και από την άλλη θα "έχανα" τις ανηφόρες του Αγίου Στεφάνου, που πλέον δε με δυσκολεύουν πολύ.

----------


## Dark_Rex

> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι κατάλαβα καλά τη διαδρομή που λες. Εννοείς ότι στην πλατεία της Δροσιάς στρίβεις δεξιά (αφήνεις λοιπόν τη Θησέως) και παίρνεις τη Λεωφόρο Δροσιάς-Σταμάτας. Φτάνοντας στην πλατεία της Σταμάτας (εκεί που είναι τα πεϊνιρλάδικα) στρίβεις αριστερά (εφαπτομενικά στο εκκλησάκι) και παίρνεις όλο αυτό το δρόμο μέχρι που βγαίνεις στη Λεωφόρο Μαραθώνος σε σημείο μετά τον Άγιο Στέφανο; Λίγο πριν τη διασταύρωση με τη Λεωφόρο Μαραθώνος που λέω, είναι το τέρμα του Λεωφορείου που πηγαίνει στη Σταμάτα. Αυτή τη διαδρομή εννοείς; 
> 
> Χιλιομετρικά γλιτώνεις 500 μέτρα νομίζω (το είχα μετρήσει παλιά με το αυτοκίνητο) και τις ανηφόρες στον Άγιο Στέφανο, κάτι που κάνει τη διαδρομή αρκετά πιο εύκολη. Μου είχε περάσει από το μυαλό να πάω από εκεί, αλλά από τη μία σκέφτηκα τα πολλά αδέσποτα που έχει στη Σταμάτα και από την άλλη θα "έχανα" τις ανηφόρες του Αγίου Στεφάνου, που πλέον δε με δυσκολεύουν πολύ.


Nαι ακριβώς αυτή τη διαδρομή εννοώ.Απ οτι ειδα πάρα πολλοί  ποδηλάτες την προτιμούν,βασικά όλους εκεί τους πέτυχα σήμερα.Κάνω τη διαδρομή αυτή καθημερινά (με αυτοκίνητο  :Razz: )και κάθε φορά θα πετύχω και κάποιον ποδηλάτη ακόμα και καθημερινές.Αδέσποτα δεν έχω πετύχει.



Off Topic


		Ψιλοάσχετο αλλά αυτό που έχω πετύχει 2 φορές τις τελευταίες μέρες στη τέρμα του λεωφορείου της Σταμάτας, είναι ΕΛΛΗΝΑΡΕΣ να κόβουν δέντρα, απο τα καμμένα της προπέρσινης φωτιάς,με αλυσοπρίονα.
Κυριολεκτικά έχει γίνει τρελή απαλλοτρίωση απ οτι είδα σήμερα.

----------


## crypter

Ξέρει κανείς κανέναν τρόπο για να ακούω μουσική όταν ποδηλατάρω; Δεν θα θελα να βάζω ακουστικά γιατι τα περισσότερα κόβουν σχεδόν εντελώς τον περιβάλλοντα θόρυβο και δέν είναι ότι πιο ασφαλές μέσα στην πόλη.  :Thinking:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Δηλαδή πως το έχεις σκεφτεί ρε συ crypter ακριβώς? Ηχοσύστημα, γεννήτρια μπαταρίες?  :Razz: 

Απλά μην τα βάζεις στο τέρμα  :Razz:

----------


## crypter

Ξέρω γώ, κάτι που να κρεμάει στο αυτί αλλα να μήν μπαίνει μέσα.  :Razz:  Είχα δεί κάποτε στον δρόμο έναν που φορούσε κάτι ακουστικά που "τύλιγαν" το αυτί και το ηχείακι ήταν κοντά στον λοβό. Παίζει να ήταν δικιά του πατέντα άν και δέν φαινόταν καλα. 



> Ηχοσύστημα, γεννήτρια μπαταρίες?


Άν δεν ήταν το βάρος το σκεφτόμουν άνετα.  :Razz:  



> Απλά μην τα βάζεις στο τέρμα


Να χαμηλώσω π.χ. megadeth; Oh the humanity!   :Scared:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Να χαμηλώσω π.χ. megadeth; Oh the humanity!


 Mε παρεξήγησες, δεν εννούσα κάτι τέτοιο, προς θεού!  :Razz:  :Laughing:

----------


## ardi21

> Ξέρει κανείς κανέναν τρόπο για να ακούω μουσική όταν ποδηλατάρω; Δεν θα θελα να βάζω ακουστικά γιατι τα περισσότερα κόβουν σχεδόν εντελώς τον περιβάλλοντα θόρυβο και δέν είναι ότι πιο ασφαλές μέσα στην πόλη.


Αναλογα τι ακουστικα θα παρεις. Υπαρχουν αυτα που κοβουν τους εξωτερικους ηχους και αυτα που δεν κοβουν (τα πιο φθηνα π.χ)

----------


## Νikosanagn

Αυτά που κόβουν είναι κλειστού, ζήτα ημίκλειστου ή ανοιχτού...

----------


## ipo

Παιδιά είναι επικίνδυνο να οδηγείτε με ακουστικά στα αυτιά σας. Ακόμα και σε μέτρια επίπεδα έντασης, η μουσική υπερκαλύπτει τον περιβάλλοντα θόρυβο και μπορεί να μην ακούσετε κάποιο αυτοκίνητο πίσω σας ή κάποιο που πάει να ξεκινήσει. Οι οδηγίες στις φορητές συσκευές εφιστούν την προσοχή επ' αυτού και θα έλεγα να το αποφύγετε.

----------


## Giorgos18

Συμφωνω με ipo.

Δεν ειναι μονο οτι δεν ακους, ειναι οτι αποσπαται η προσοχη απο την οδηγηση, και πας τελειως μηχανικα.

Την 1η φορα που εβαλα ακουστικα, εφαγα και την 1η μου σαβουρα  :Very Happy: 

Οποτε, οταν κανουμε ποδηλατο, αυτια, ματια & μυαλο στο δρομο και πουθενα αλλου.

----------


## senkradvii

Ούτε εγώ θα συνιστούσα ποδηλασία και μουσική.. Όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά είσαι και απόλυτα εκτεθειμένος..

----------


## Νikosanagn

Για εμάς τους ποδηλάτες  :Razz: 

http://www.refinery29.com/static/bin...babe-style.jpg

----------


## senkradvii

http://www.newsbeast.gr/environment/...-adi-venzinis/  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Κακό αυτό. Με την εξάπλωση του ποδηλάτου, βλέπω να θεσπίζονται νέα μέτρα και νόμοι για την φορολόγηση του μέσου... Ο κρατικός ντ@β@τζής δεν θα αφήσει τίποτα να πέσει κάτω.

----------


## senkradvii

:Stunned:  

Δεν το σκέφτηκα αυτό..

----------


## Νikosanagn

> http://www.newsbeast.gr/environment/...-adi-venzinis/


Kαλά εντάξει, το δικό μου μακράν καλύτερο!

----------


## lewton

> Ξέρει κανείς κανέναν τρόπο για να ακούω μουσική όταν ποδηλατάρω; Δεν θα θελα να βάζω ακουστικά γιατι τα περισσότερα κόβουν σχεδόν εντελώς τον περιβάλλοντα θόρυβο και δέν είναι ότι πιο ασφαλές μέσα στην πόλη.


Ακουστικά τύπου στέκα, φορεμένα γύρω από το λαιμό;  :Thinking:

----------


## kostantis

Κάτι τέτοιο; :Razz:

----------


## lewton

> Κάτι τέτοιο;


Παίρνουν και iPhone;  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Τυχαίνει να βάζω ακουστικά όταν οδηγάω ποδήλατο (συνήθως όχι σε κίνηση) αλλά σε χαμηλή ένταση. Δεν επηρεάζει και πολύ τους εξωτερικούς ήχους που φτάνουν στο αυτί μου και δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει πρόβλημα μέχρι στιγμής. Θα έλεγα πως με κάπως χαμηλή ένταση δεν δημιουργείται σοβαρό πρόβλημα.

----------


## kostantis

> Παίρνουν και iPhone;


yeppp :Razz:

----------


## crypter

> Ακουστικά τύπου στέκα, φορεμένα γύρω από το λαιμό;


Yeap κάτι τέτοιο. Απλά δέν βλέπω τίποτα παρόμοιο σε κανένα μαγαζί.

----------


## vamvakoolas

αν κανετε το γυρο τη πεμπτη ή τη παρασκευη απογευμα θα ερθω διαφορετικα λιγο δυσκολο...

σημερα ημουν κριτης στο ποδηλατικο γυρο της Ελλαδος (στο ποιον? :ROFL:  :ROFL: ) ειχε πολυ γελιο γιατι ειναι το κορυφαιο ποδηλατικο γεγονος της χωρας και δεν ειχε ψυχη!

Μου λεγαν Ελληνες κορυφαιοι αθλητες οτι 

*οι ποδηλατες κατεβαινουν καθε παρασκευη κατα χιλιαδες για freeday ή αλλες βολτες και για εμας ηταν 150 ατομα ειχαν αδικο?Τι να πεις....*

και να πεις οτι τρεξαν μακρυα? 12 στροφες στο ιστορικο κεντρο

δειτε σημερα βραδυ (κατα τις 00.00 στην ΕΤ1) :Thumb down: 

http://race.hellenic-cycling.gr/

----------


## ardi21

To freeday ρε συ ειναι μια απλη βολτα που ο αλλος παει χυμα στο κυμα -και με πατινι που λεει ο λογος- και εντελως χαλαρος. Απο 15χρονα με bmx μεχρι 60χρονοι που αρχισαν τωρα να κανουν βολτες.

Ο γυρος ειναι αγωνας η τουλαχιστον εχει αγωνιστικο προσανατολισμο. Δεν μπορεις να συγκρινεις τις συμμετοχες...

----------


## vamvakoolas

αν διαβασεις στη προκυρηξη της "ομαδας" στοχος ειναι η διαδοση του ποδηλατου και η προβολη του (κυριως)

Ο γυρος τι στοχο εχει? να προβαλει τα ακριβα πλαισια και τα περιεργα φρενα? Σε ποιο αλλο αθλημα βλεπεις ολυμπιονικες απο τα 10 εκατοστα?

Αλλα τι να συζηταμε μιας και *η ποδηλασια ειναι μοναχικο αθλημα και επιδειξιομανιακο χομπι* (δεν ειναι δικα μου λογια αυτα)

----------


## ardi21

Ναι ρε συμφωνω οτι ειναι για την διαδοση του ποδηλατου (ολα τα events εχουν και αυτον τον σκοπο) αλλα δεν παυει να εχει αγωνιστικο προσδιορισμο.

Αλλιως το σκεφτεται να λαβει μερος καποιος στον γυρο -που στην τελικη θελει και καποιον συγκεκριμενο εξοπλισμο- και αλλιως στο freeday που παει o πιτσιρικας με το bmx, η κοπελα με το καλαθακι μπροστα και ο παππους με το ποδηλατο του '50. Πιανει πολυ μεγαλυτερο ευρος ενδιαφερομενων. Π.χ εγω και να ηθελα (δεν ηθελα αλλα λεμε) ΔΕΝ μπορουσα. Εκτος και αν πηγαινα με το MTB :Laughing:  Στο freeday ομως μπορω ανετα να παω. 

Ειναι εντελως διαφορετικο και φυσιολογικο να εχει πολυ λιγοτερες συμμετοχες. Δεν συγκρινονται με την καμια και ειναι και αδικο να τα συγκρινουμε

Για το αν μπορουσε να εχει περισσοτερα ατομα απο αυτους που πανε σε αγωνες νομιζω οτι επαιξε μεγαλο ρολο και ο ασχημος καιρος

----------


## ipo

Συμφωνώ με τον Άρδη. Ένα δρώμενο που διαφημίζεται ως αγώνας, παραπέμπει σε καλή προετοιμασία των συμμετεχόντων, αυστηρή απόφαση συμμετοχής και ενδεχομένως έξοδα για εξοπλισμό. Δε συγκρίνεται με κάτι ελεύθερο και παρεΐστικο, όπως το freeday.

Αν θέλουν να τραβήξουν κόσμο προς το άθλημα και όχι να προσελκύσουν μόνο όσους έχουν αγωνιστικές διαθέσεις ή τους αρέσει ο πρωταθλητισμός, ας μη διατυμπανίζουν την αγωνιστική του χροιά και ας μη βραβεύουν τους πρώτους τερματίσαντες. Όπως βλέπω το γεγονός στο site που έδωσες Κωστή, έχει ξεκάθαρα αγωνιστικό προσανατολισμό. Αν ήθελαν να το κάνουν ελεύθερη βόλτα, είχαν την επιλογή και την ήξεραν, αλλά δεν την προτίμησαν. Σεβαστή η επιλογή τους και ωραία σαν πρωτοβουλία, αλλά αναμενόμενος ο αριθμός των συμμετοχών σε σχέση με το freeday.

----------


## vamvakoolas

μαλλον δεν ημουν σαφης:
Δε πηγε πολυς κοσμος να παρακολουθησει τον αγωνα παρολο που αρκετοι δηλωνουν φιλοι ποδηλατου αλλοι δηλωνουν αθλητες κοκ

Ισως να φταει η κακη προβολη απο την ομοσπονδια ισως η ΕΤ1 που το προβαλει ωρες....Αμερικης, τι να πω..

Για να καταλαβετε ειναι σα να γινεται ενας γυρος της φορμουλα 1 στη χωρα μας τσαμπα και να μη παταει κανενας ενω στο εξωτερικο να γινεται χαμος και να πληρωνεις για να δεις!

----------


## ardi21

> μαλλον δεν ημουν σαφης:
> Δε πηγε πολυς κοσμος να παρακολουθησει τον αγωνα παρολο που αρκετοι δηλωνουν φιλοι ποδηλατου αλλοι δηλωνουν αθλητες κοκ
> 
> Ισως να φταει η κακη προβολη απο την ομοσπονδια ισως η ΕΤ1 που το προβαλει ωρες....Αμερικης, τι να πω..
> 
> Για να καταλαβετε ειναι σα να γινεται ενας γυρος της φορμουλα 1 στη χωρα μας τσαμπα και να μη παταει κανενας ενω στο εξωτερικο να γινεται χαμος και να πληρωνεις για να δεις!


Α για τους θεατες μιλας... Ναι τοτε θα μπορουσε να εχει περισσοτερα ατομα. Σε αυτο ομως παιζει ρολο και η βροχα...

Προσωπικα εγω δεν το ηξερα καν. Ποσο μαλλον οτι θα εισαι και συ κριτης. Το ειχες πει εδω πιο πριν η οχι?

----------


## senkradvii

Πιστεύω ελάχιστοι το ήξεραν..

----------


## ipo

Από τη μία η βροχή, από την άλλη η μικρή προβολή του αγώνα. 

Π.χ. μέσα σε αυτό το νήμα (ούτε εγώ ήξερα για το γεγονός), ο αγώνας αναφέρθηκε πρώτη φορά πριν από λίγο, αφού είχε τελειώσει.

----------


## ardi21

Τωρα βλεπω οτι ειχε ανοιχτει θεμα στο cyclist απο τον Φεβρουαριο

----------


## ipo

> Αν γίνει ρίξε μια σχετική ενημέρωση (ημέρα + ώρα).





> αν κανετε το γυρο τη πεμπτη ή τη παρασκευη απογευμα θα ερθω διαφορετικα λιγο δυσκολο...


Οι προγνώσεις μέχρι στιγμής λένε ότι την Τετάρτη θα σταματήσουν οι βροχές. Μπει πρηπέρντ!  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

αναλογα τη διαδρομη θα διαλεξω και αναλογο ποδηλατο. Σκεφτεστε για χωμα ή δρομο?

(αν ειναι για χωμα εγω θα ξεκινησω απο.......κεντρο οποτε θα ερθω...ζεσταμμενος :Razz: )

........Auto merged post: vamvakoolas πρόσθεσε 43 λεπτά και 55 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

την αλλη τριτη σας θελω αξιομαχους για τα lidl

π.χ

http://www.lidl.gr/cps/rde/xchg/lidl...ndex_10555.htm

----------


## senkradvii

Το σετ επιδιόρθωσης αξίζει αλλά με τις προσφορές του Lidl έχω ένα θέμα..

----------


## kostantis

Το σετ επιδιόρθωσης μαζί με το τσαντάκι το πήρα την προηγούμενη φορά που το βγάλανε σε προσφορά.
Τέτοια τιμή για όλα αυτά απλά δεν βρίσκεις εάν πας σε ποδηλατάδικο να τα πάρεις.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Αν και έχω μπαλώματα, σαμπρέλες, κλειδιά κλπ, σκέφτομαι να χτυπήσω το kit για το πολυεργαλείο και ίσως βάλω το τσαντάκι στη σέλα. Αξίζει όμως το πολυεργαλείο;  :Thinking:

----------


## kostantis

Κοίταξε το πολυεργαλείο για την τιμή που το παίρνεις αξίζει και με το παραπάνω.

Έχω αντίστοιχο πολυεργαλείο της pro αλλά με 2-3 πραματάκια παραπάνω από αυτό του LIDL πχ κόφτη αλυσίδας ο οποίος είναι χρήσιμος κατ'εμέ και το είχα πληρώσει ~30 ευρώ πριν ~3 χρόνια.Επίσης η ποίοτητα του πλαστικού και γενικά κατασκευής του pro είναι φυσικά πολύ καλύτερη.

----------


## vamvakoolas

ας δουμε ενα τυχαιο μαγαζι στη Γαλλια, εκει δεν εχει αλυσιδες π.χ cyclist, τσιρικος κοκ αλλα.....


και ας δουμε τη βιτρινα!

/340/image00179s.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
φαινομαι και εγω.. :Razz: 




ας δουμε ομως και κανονικα ποδηλατα (περα απο κουρσες :Razz: ) σε τιμες σοκ που οι Ελληνες εμποροι θα βλεπουν σαν εφιαλτες!

Ηλεκτρικο!


πολης με τις βαλιτσες στη τιμη!!!


σπαστο οπως φαινεται (149 ευρ)


εννοειται οτι ολα τα ποδηλατα ηταν αλουμινενια και παναλαφρα!!!

----------


## ipo

Πολύ καλές οι τιμές στα ποδήλατα. Ειδικά ένα σπαστό, ίσως το έπαιρνα με 150€.





> Το σετ επιδιόρθωσης αξίζει αλλά με τις προσφορές του Lidl έχω ένα θέμα..


Πριν από πολλά χρόνια, είχα πάει να προλάβω προσφορά Lidl ένα πρωί, 15 λεπτά πριν ανοίξει και είχε καμιά 10αριά άτομα. Μέχρι να ανοίξουν οι πόρτες είχαμε γίνει 30-40 άτομα, ενώ όταν άνοιξαν έγινε πανικός. Πηδάγανε πάνω από τα κάγκελα, σπρώχνανε, τσακώνονταν. Έκανα πίσω, άφησα όσους φέρονταν έτσι να περάσουν και πήγα με την ησυχία μου να πάρω αυτό που θέλω. Μόνο εγώ το πήρα (κάτι για τον υπολογιστή ήταν) και οι άλλοι πλακώθηκαν για κάτι εργαλεία. Έκτοτε δεν το ξαναεπιχείρησα, ούτε κοιτάζω φυλλάδια της εταιρείας, διότι δε θέλω να μπαίνω στη λογική "τρέξτε να προλάβετε τα λιγοστά κομμάτια", ούτε να βρίσκομαι στον ίδιο χώρο με άτομα που χάνουν την ανθρωπιά τους για να προλάβουν ένα καταναλωτικό αγαθό.

Τις ελάχιστες φορές που θα μου επισημάνει κάποιος γνωστός ένα προϊόν που είναι ποιοτικό και σε καλή τιμή, ενδέχεται να περάσω μία βόλτα το απόγευμα για να δω αν έχει μείνει κάποιο κομμάτι. Αν δεν έχει μείνει, φεύγω χωρίς να αγοράσω κάτι άλλο, ώστε να μη νιώσω ότι η εταιρεία πέτυχε κάτι με τον κράχτη, ως προς εμένα.

Σχετικά με τα σημερινά προϊόντα. Οι λάμπες αλογόνου καίνε πολύ περισσότερο από τα LED και πιστεύω ότι δεν αξίζει το μπροστινό φως. Θα τελειώνει τη μπαταρία γρήγορα, ενώ τα LED κρατούν 150 ώρες με 3 μπαταρίες ΑΑΑ. Για το αντιανεμικό η τιμή δεν το κατατάσσει στις προσφορές, αφού βρίσκεις στο Carefour με αντίστοιχη τιμή, ενδεχομένως ποιοτικότερο.

Κλειδαριά τέτοια έχω, ενώ αν πάρω κάτι στο μέλλον, θα είναι πέταλο. Για το πολυεργαλείο, το σκέφτομαι και μπορεί να περάσω μία βόλτα.

----------


## vamvakoolas

εχεις απολυτο δικιο περι lidl ισως να καναμε και κανενα θεμα με το ποιο υποκαταστημα ειναι καλο για να αγοραζεις ανετα τις προσφορες :Razz: 

lidl παγκρατιου->χαμος δε παει να εχει προσφορα ειδη μωρου ή ποδηλατου, πεφτουν κορμια
lidl μελισσιων->δεν εχει τοσο χαμο (οχι οτι δε φευγουν τα κομματια εντος της ημερας) αλλα εχει τυχει 1-2 φορες να παω και να μη τα εχει φερει καν!!
εχω βρει 2 καβαντζες! και τα 2 ειναι στου διαολου τη μανα απο θεμα αποστασης αλλα παιζει να βρεις π.χ ποδηλατικα και μερες μετα γιατι δε τα πολυπερνουν..

το ενα ειναι στη μεταμορφωση (διπλα στην εθνικη οδο και πισω απο πλαισιο) και το αλλο στα βορεια (δε το γραφω γιατι το εχω καβαντζωσει :Whistle: )Παντως ενα πολυεργαλειο απο εκει το εχω πανω απο χρονο και εχει βγαλει χ100 τα χρηματα του για παραδειγμα...
*θυμασαι ardi21 καποτε στο κτημα συγγρου?* :Whistle:

----------


## ardi21

> *θυμασαι ardi21 καποτε στο κτημα συγγρου?*


Προσπαθω να το ξεχασω... Εκει θελαμε 12 σαμπρελες :Laughing: 

Αντιανεμινο/αδιαβροχο παντως εχει και το πρακτικερ απ'οτι εχω διαβασει στην ιδια τιμη.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Όντως φοβερές τιμές...

Κωσταντή καλό το  :Cool: εργαλείο? :Cool:

----------


## vamvakoolas

ποτε θα κανουμε κανενα μονοπατι? αντε να σε δω και σε downhill γιατι εμαθα οτι για φριντευς πηρες το ποδηλατο :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Κωστή, αλήθεια θέλω πολύ, περίπου σε 40 μέρες τελειώνω με τις εξετάσεις, και θέλω πολύπάρα πολύ να πάμε, εσύ που ξέρεις τα κατατόπια κιόλας.

Για να μην λένε κιόλας μερικοι μερικοί  :Razz: 

Απο αυτό το λίγο που έκανα με τον Ipo πορώθηκα.

----------


## kostantis

> Όντως φοβερές τιμές...
> 
> Κωσταντή καλό το εργαλείο?


Αν εννοείς το κανονικό εργαλείο aka πολυεργαλείο από το LIDL ναι μια χαρά.

Αν εννοείς το άλλο ''εργαλείο'' aka cube πραγματικά έχω απελπιστεί γιατί έτσι όπως το πήρα την Παρασκευή το έκανα μία βόλτα μοναχά το Σάββατο και ίσα που πρόλαβα να γυρίσω σπίτι πρωτού γίνει κατακλυσμός στην κυριολεξία.Από τότε μέχρι και σήμερα ο καιρός ήτανε χάλια,βροχή και πολύ κρύο και έτσι δεν μπόρεσα να το χαρώ καθόλου. :Sorry:

----------


## ipo

> αναλογα τη διαδρομη θα διαλεξω και αναλογο ποδηλατο. Σκεφτεστε για χωμα ή δρομο?
> 
> (αν ειναι για χωμα εγω θα ξεκινησω απο.......κεντρο οποτε θα ερθω...ζεσταμμενος)


Συνήθως πάω από άσφαλτο, δεν έχω ιδιαίτερη εμπειρία από χώμα. Αλλά αν θέλετε πάμε και από κανένα μονοπάτι. Εάν δεν ξέρεις κάποιο, μπορούμε να μελετήσουμε σχετικούς χάρτες της Πεντέλης που έχουν ανεβάσει παιδιά σε άλλα forum.

Απ' όσο είδα είναι πάρα πολλά τα μονοπάτια γύρω από την κορυφή και θέλεις μέρες για να τα δεις όλα. Περισσότερο θα με ενδιέφερε να πάω να δω την τεχνητή λίμνη της Ραπεντώσας, αλλά αυτή είναι χαμηλά, πιο κάτω από το Διόνυσο. Αν έχεις όμως κάτι άλλο να προτείνεις, είμαι μέσα, είτε άσφαλτο, είτε σχετικά ομαλό χώμα.

____________________________________________________


Σήμερα το απόγευμα έβγαλε για λίγη ώρα ήλιο και μπήκα στον πειρασμό να επιχειρήσω τη διαδρομή που έλεγα. Είχα τέσσερις μέρες να ποδηλατίσω, οπότε άδραξα την ευκαιρία χωρίς να το πολυσκεφτώ, παίρνοντας το ρίσκο να φάω λίγη βροχή (δεν έβρεξε τελικά). 38 km, σε δύο ώρες και είκοσι λεπτά (+στάσεις): Κηφισιά, Μελίσσια, Παλαιά Πεντέλη, κορυφή 700 μέτρων (7 στάσεις χρειάστηκαν σε αυτή την ανηφόρα των 7 χιλιομέτρων), Άγιος Πέτρος, Διόνυσος, Εκάλη, Νέα Ερυθραία.

Η διαδρομή είναι πολύ όμορφη και είναι πιο εύκολη από την προηγούμενη που είχα κάνει από Νέα Μάκρη, σε συνδυασμό με το γεγονός ότι άρχισα να σκαρφαλώνω ενώ είχα κάνει μόλις 7 χιλιόμετρα ποδηλασίας και δεν είχα προλάβει να κουραστώ.

Έφαγα το κρύο της αρκούδας γιατί η θερμοκρασία ήταν 7-8°C με δυνατό άνεμο κόντρα. Ανέβαινα ακόμα προς την κορυφή, ο ουρανός ήταν κατάμαυρος και σκοτείνιαζε το τοπίο, τα μαύρα σύννεφα έκρυβαν την κορυφή, ενώ ο αέρας συνεχής. Κάποια στιγμή σκέφτομαι "να δω τι θα γίνει αν βρεθώ στην κορυφή με καμία καταιγίδα με το ποδήλατο και το φουτεράκι", αλλά είπα να δείξω πίστη στους μετεωρολόγους και να συνεχίσω με στόχο να φτάσω στη μαυρίλα εκεί ψηλά.  :Razz:  Ο άνεμος δυσκολεύει πολύ τις αναβάσεις. Φορούσα βαμβακερά ρούχα (2 κοντομάνικα και ένα φούτερ), τα οποία δεν έκαναν δουλειά στην κατηφόρα που ήμουν ιδρωμένος από την ανάβαση που είχε προηγηθεί. Τα χέρια μου πάγωσαν, δεν μπορούσα να τα κουνήσω καλά για μισή ώρα, απ' όταν μπήκα στο σπίτι (δεν είχα γάντια). Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της κατηφόρας το έβγαλα με τα χέρια διπλωμένα στο στήθος και κάτω από τις μασχάλες, γιατί τον είχα δαγκώσει από το κρύο.  :Razz: 

Με πήραν δύο φορές στο κυνήγι αδέσποτα. Τη μία ήταν μόνο δύο, οπότε έκαναν πίσω όταν σταμάτησα και κινήθηκα κατά πάνω τους. Τη δεύτερη φορά ήταν τουλάχιστον 5. Με είδαν στην επιστροφή στο ύψος του Διονύσου ενώ νύχτωνε, 100 μέτρα μακριά σε κάτι οικόπεδα και πήραν φόρα όλα μαζί, κατευθυνόμενα προς εμένα. Σαν τσοπάνης ένιωθα με την αγέλη των σκυλιών, με τη διαφορά ότι εγώ έτρεχα μπροστά κι εκείνα πίσω. Μπροστά ο ipo, διαγώνια στα χωράφια και προς το μέρος μου η αγέλη. Παρ' όλη την κούραση, έπιασα σε χρόνο dt 50km/h, οπότε είδαν ότι είναι μάταιο να με κυνηγούν.  :Laughing: 

Σε λίγο θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες, οι περισσότερες από το κατηφορικό κομμάτι, μέχρι τον Άγιο Πέτρο. Φωτογραφίες από την αγέλη των σκύλων δεν έβγαλα για ευνόητους λόγους.  :Razz:  Όποιος θέλει, μπορεί να δει τη διαδρομή στο συνημμένο αρχείο.

----------


## ardi21

> Έφαγα το κρύο της αρκούδας γιατί η θερμοκρασία ήταν 7-8°C με δυνατό άνεμο κόντρα. Ο άνεμος δυσκολεύει πολύ τις αναβάσεις. Φορούσα βαμβακερά ρούχα (2 κοντομάνικα και ένα φούτερ), τα οποία δεν έκαναν δουλειά στην κατηφόρα που ήμουν ιδρωμένος από την ανάβαση που είχε προηγηθεί. Τα χέρια μου πάγωσαν, δεν μπορούσα να τα κουνήσω καλά για μισή ώρα, απ' όταν μπήκα στο σπίτι (δεν είχα γάντια). Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της κατηφόρας το έβγαλα με τα χέρια διπλωμένα στο στήθος και κάτω από τις μασχάλες, διότι τον είχα δαγκώσει από το κρύο.


Για αυτο σας ειχα ρωτησει εγω αν σας δημιουργουν προβλημα τα βαμβακερα ρουχα. Ειναι εντελως ακαταλληλα για μεγαλες διαδρομες οτι εποχη και αν ειναι. Τωρα το καλοκαιρι π.χ θα γινεσε παπι απο τον ιδρωτα μεσα σε 20 λεπτα!

Ελπιζω να μην αρπαξεις κρυωμα...

Κατα τ'αλλα :One thumb up:

----------


## ipo

> Ελπιζω να μην αρπαξεις κρυωμα...


Θα δείξει αύριο αν την άρπαξα... Για το αντιανεμικό που είπες, το σκέφτηκα όταν έφευγα, αλλά έβλεπα τον ήλιο και έλεγα ότι θα τη γλιτώσω. Αμ δε... Στα 700 μέτρα είναι άλλος ο καιρός.

Πάντως σαν εμπειρία ήταν πολύ καλή και βέβαια καλή γυμναστική.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Αχ βρε Ipo Στην προτελευταία φωτογραφία, λίγο πιο κάτω να ήταν το κάδρο θα φαινόταν και το αμάξι!

----------


## treli@ris

Πως διαολο βρεθηκε εκει το αυτοκινητο; Πρεπει να εισαι πολυ εξπερ για να το κανεις αυτο!!!

----------


## manicx

> εχεις απολυτο δικιο περι lidl ισως να καναμε και κανενα θεμα με το ποιο υποκαταστημα ειναι καλο για να αγοραζεις ανετα τις προσφορες
> 
> lidl παγκρατιου->χαμος δε παει να εχει προσφορα ειδη μωρου ή ποδηλατου, πεφτουν κορμια
> lidl μελισσιων->δεν εχει τοσο χαμο (οχι οτι δε φευγουν τα κομματια εντος της ημερας) αλλα εχει τυχει 1-2 φορες να παω και να μη τα εχει φερει καν!!
> εχω βρει 2 καβαντζες! και τα 2 ειναι στου διαολου τη μανα απο θεμα αποστασης αλλα παιζει να βρεις π.χ ποδηλατικα και μερες μετα γιατι δε τα πολυπερνουν..
> 
> το ενα ειναι στη μεταμορφωση (διπλα στην εθνικη οδο και πισω απο πλαισιο) και το αλλο στα βορεια (δε το γραφω γιατι το εχω καβαντζωσει)Παντως ενα πολυεργαλειο απο εκει το εχω πανω απο χρονο και εχει βγαλει χ100 τα χρηματα του για παραδειγμα...
> *θυμασαι ardi21 καποτε στο κτημα συγγρου?*


Αγία Παρασκευή απέναντι από την ΕΡΤ. Είχα πάρει το κιτ επιδιόρθωσης το οποίο έχει εξαιρετικό value for money. Είχε πολλά αλλά πήγα μαζί με τους παππούδες 8 το πρωί. Αν έχει και τίποτε φόρμες, σεντόνια ή πιεσόμετρα, τα ποδηλατικά δεν τα πολυκοιτούν τα άλλα. Την κλειδαριά λέω να την χτυπήσω. 3 ευρώ μου φαίνεται τσάμπα.

----------


## ardi21

> Την κλειδαριά λέω να την χτυπήσω. 3 ευρώ μου φαίνεται τσάμπα.


Τσαμπα... και τα 3 ευρω που θα δωσεις. Ειχα παρει μια παρομοια απο πρακτικερ με 4-5 ευρω (δεν εχουν μονο τα lidl). Μιλαμε οι συγκεκριμενες "κλειδαριες" κοβονται μονο με την σκεψη.

Προσωπικα δεν θα αφηνα το ποδηλατο μονο του με αυτην ουτε 2 δευτερολεπτα.

----------


## stavpal

> Αχ βρε Ipo Στην προ τελευταία φωτογραφία, λίγο πιο κάτω να ήταν το κάδρο θα φαινόταν και το αμάξι!


το αμάξι είναι αλλού (πριν από το Βαγιάτι όταν πας προς Ν. Μάκρη). Η τελευταία φωτό κοιτάει προς εκείνη την "πολλαπλή" διασταύρωση χωματόδρομου. Δες kmz (χονδρικά). Διορθώστε με αν κανω λάθος.

----------


## blade_

σερβις-λαστιχακια χθες..κ 15 χιλιομετρακια(τα πρωτα για φετο) κ παμε για αλλα  :Smile:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> το αμάξι είναι αλλού (πριν από το Βαγιάτι όταν πας προς Ν. Μάκρη). Η τελευταία φωτό κοιτάει προς εκείνη την "πολλαπλή" διασταύρωση χωματόδρομου. Δες kmz (χονδρικά). Διορθώστε με αν κανω λάθος.


Mα αν δεις έχει την ίδια γραμμή-χώρισμα, δεν είμαι σίγουρος κι εγώ πάντως...

----------


## blade_

> την αλλη τριτη σας θελω αξιομαχους για τα lidl
> 
> π.χ
> 
> http://www.lidl.gr/cps/rde/xchg/lidl...ndex_10555.htm


χμμμ ωραια πραματακια!

οταν λεει στη σελα..που κουμπωνει?

----------


## stavpal

> Mα αν δεις έχει την ίδια γραμμή-χώρισμα, δεν είμαι σίγουρος κι εγώ πάντως...


Σόρρυ δικό μου το λάθος εγώ διάβασα καταλάθως "τελευταία" αντί "προ τελευταία". Σωστά, στην προτελευταία λίγο πιο δεξιά ειναι το αμάξι.

----------


## Νikosanagn

:One thumb up:

----------


## kostantis

> Αχ βρε Ipo Στην προτελευταία φωτογραφία, λίγο πιο κάτω να ήταν το κάδρο θα φαινόταν και το αμάξι!


Ποιο αλάνι το κατάφερε αυτό; :onetooth:  :onetooth:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Δεν ξέρω ελπίζω να μην είχε άνθρωπο μέσα  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> χμμμ ωραια πραματακια!
> 
> οταν λεει στη σελα..που κουμπωνει?


μπαινει πανω απο τη σελα και εχει ενα λαστιχακι για να εφαρμοσει γυρω απο αυτην..


*σκεφτομαι να πουλησω τη κουρσα που ετρεξε Γαλλια

ideal stage 2009 για υψη 180-190 στη μιση τιμη*

οποιος ενδιαφερεται σοβαρα με σκοπο να την αγορασει ας μου πει..

----------


## blade_

εννοουσα τη θηκουλα με τα εργαλεια!  :Smile:  μπαινει απο κατω της μηπως?

........Auto merged post: blade_ πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 46 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

πω πω τι μου κανεις τωρα με το Bike!!!!!

----------


## kostantis

Αν αναφέρεσαι στο τσαντάκι του lidl στερεώνεται κάτω από την σέλα πολύ εύκολα.
Βιδώνεις 2 πλαστικά λαμάκια μεταξύ τους ανάμεσα στα σίδερα της σέλας,κουμπώνεις με κλιψάκι εκεί πάνω το τσαντάκι και τέλος το δένεις και με λουράκι χρατς στο παλουκόσελο.

----------


## ipo

> το αμάξι είναι αλλού (πριν από το Βαγιάτι όταν πας προς Ν. Μάκρη). Η τελευταία φωτό κοιτάει προς εκείνη την "πολλαπλή" διασταύρωση χωματόδρομου. Δες kmz (χονδρικά). Διορθώστε με αν κανω λάθος.


Σωστά, η τελευταία φωτογραφία είναι εκεί που λες. Η προτελευταία νομίζω είναι λίγο πιο ψηλά από το kmz με το αμάξι που ανέβασες. Είναι λίγο πριν την κορυφή, ανεβαίνοντας από Παλαιά Πεντέλη, μάλλον από το επόμενο "parking" ή το μεθεπόμενο.

Το Βαγιάτι πού ακριβώς βρίσκεται; Διαβάζω τώρα ότι εκεί βρίσκονται ερείπια βυζαντινής εκκλησίας.

----------


## manicx

> Τσαμπα... και τα 3 ευρω που θα δωσεις. Ειχα παρει μια παρομοια απο πρακτικερ με 4-5 ευρω (δεν εχουν μονο τα lidl). Μιλαμε οι συγκεκριμενες "κλειδαριες" κοβονται μονο με την σκεψη.
> 
> Προσωπικα δεν θα αφηνα το ποδηλατο μονο του με αυτην ουτε 2 δευτερολεπτα.


Επειδή δεν το έχω ψάξει, τι εναλλακτική έχω; (μιλάμε για κάτι σχετικά αξιόπιστο)

----------


## ardi21

> Επειδή δεν το έχω ψάξει, τι εναλλακτική έχω; (μιλάμε για κάτι σχετικά αξιόπιστο)


Θα πρεπει ομως να δωσεις πολλα περισσοτερα για μια αξιοπιοπρεπης λυση. Κοιτα σε abus και kryptonite.

----------


## kostantis

Αν και ο καιρός δεν ήτανε ιδιαίτερα καλός σήμερα,δεν άντεξα και βγήκα για πηδάλι.
~10 km η όλη διαδρομή με 5-6 στάσεις συνολικά και διάρκεια 1 ώρα και κάτι.
Μετά προχώρησα και πιο μέσα σε μονοπάτια με χαλίκι και λάσπη αλλά δεν έκανα στάση για φωτογραφίες.
Επίσης μετά το σημερινό το πήρα απόφαση ότι με βαμβακερή ένδυση απλά δεν παλεύεται η κατάσταση..

Ακολουθούν και μερικές φωτογραφίες... :Biggrin:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Πω πω χάρμα που είναι εκεί? Σεϊχ Σου ?

----------


## senkradvii

Ωραίες διαδρομές έχετε ρε σεις εκεί κάτου..  :One thumb up:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Πάνου.

----------


## senkradvii

Πάνου?  :What..?:  

Konstanti δεν είσαι από Αθήνα??

----------


## Νikosanagn

Αν ήταν απο Αθήνα τώρα θα είχε ένα καινούργιο ζευγάρι γάντια  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

Και εγώ ένα καινούργιο mousepad..  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

:Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## kostantis

Η κάμερα των 5(ψευτό)mp του κινητού πραγματικά δεν μπορεί να απεικονίσει τα φανταστικά αυτά τοπία και διαδρομές.Θα προσπαθήσω να πάρω και ψηφιακή κάποια φορά αν και δύσκολα γιατί το τσαντάκι είναι ήδη πλήρης.

Το μέρος που βλέπεται δεν είναι το Σειχ Σου αλλά το άλσος Αγίου Νικολάου.

----------


## senkradvii

Σώπα ρε έχει τέτοιες ομορφιές η Σαλονίκη.. Τόσα χρόνια με φάγαν οι καφέδες και οι ταβέρνες εκεί πάνω..  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

> Σώπα ρε έχει τέτοιες ομορφιές η Σαλονίκη.. Τόσα χρόνια με φάγαν οι καφέδες και οι ταβέρνες εκεί πάνω..


Άλσος Αγίου Νικολάου=Νάουσα και όχι Θεσσαλονίκη. :Smile:

----------


## ipo

Πάρα πολύ όμορφο το Άλσος, ενώ το χαμηλό φως της συννεφιάς κάνει τα χρώματα πιο γλυκά.

Πράγματι η κάμερά σου δεν είναι καλή. Και στις φωτογραφίες που είχες βγάλει το ποδήλατο, απέδιδε μη ικανοποιητικά. Σημασία έχει όμως ότι ποδήλατο και άλσος είναι υπέροχα.  :Smile:

----------


## blade_

φανταζομαι την τριτη φωτο του κωσταντη....ασπρομαυρη κ λιγο νυχτα...γεια σας... :Scared:

----------


## kostantis

> φανταζομαι την τριτη φωτο του κωσταντη....ασπρομαυρη κ λιγο νυχτα...γεια σας...


χεχε :onetooth:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Εμένα πάλι για φωτο κινητού μια χαρά μου φαίνονται, το νόημα το πιάνουμε  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> φανταζομαι την τριτη φωτο του κωσταντη....ασπρομαυρη κ λιγο νυχτα...γεια σας...


 :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Ωραίος ipe! :One thumb up:  :onetooth:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Παιδιά τσεκάρατε οτι το ποδήλατο είναι large και πόσο σηκωμένη είναι η σέλα ε? A  ρε ψηλέ  :Razz: 

Ποια scwable φοράει το ποδήλατο? Παίζει να έχουμε ίδια.

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Καιρό τώρα θέλω να ρωτήσω αλλά όλο το ξεχνάω, το πρώτο σημείο του σωματός μου που με πονάει και με ενοχλεί όταν κάνω ώρα ποδήλατο είναι η μέση μου, ξέρω πως την σέλα απ' όσα έχω διαβάσει κιόλας την έχω σωστά τοποθετημένη, αλλα νιώθω έντονους πόνους καμιά φροά στην μεση καμια συμβουλή?

----------


## blade_

> 



 :Confused:  :Scared:  :Stunned: 


*Spoiler:*




 :onetooth:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> *Spoiler:*


Μέντα :Whistle: 

 :Razz:

----------


## blade_

χαχα

τωρα που εβαλα κ new λαστιχακια(τζαμπε ολε) πρεπει να πεσει φωτο....να ζηλεψετε ολοι τον μαθουσαλιξ... :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

Mε τον kostanti πρεπει να εχουμε το ιδιο υψος.

Νικο και γω το παθαινω αυτο με την μεση. Δεν εχει λυθει τελειως οτι ρυθμισεις και αν εχω κανει. Ειναι και θεμα συνηθειας οπως και ο πονος στον κ...ο. Αλλα εγω ειμαι και 26 χρονων γερος, εσυ παληκαρι σαν τα κρυα τα νερα που πας και freeday δεν επρεπε να ειχες προβλημα :Razz:

----------


## blade_

να μη σκυβεις πολυ  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Mε τον kostanti πρεπει να εχουμε το ιδιο υψος.
> 
> Νικο και γω το παθαινω αυτο με την μεση. Δεν εχει λυθει τελειως οτι ρυθμισεις και αν εχω κανει. Ειναι και θεμα συνηθειας οπως και ο πονος στον κ...ο. Αλλα εγω ειμαι και 26 χρονων γερος, εσυ παληκαρι σαν τα κρυα τα νερα που πας και freeday δεν επρεπε να ειχες προβλημα


Είσαι αλήτης.! :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Είδα ότι σε άλλο forum κανονίζουν περίπου τις διαδρομές που κάνω τον τελευταίο καιρό (με μεγάλες προεκτάσεις προς τα νότια όμως). Το κάνουν με ποδήλατα δρόμου με μέση ταχύτητα 28 km/h. Πώς το κάνουν αυτό το πράμα; 16km/h έχω μ.ω.τ. με το mountain, εξαιρώντας τις στάσεις. Είναι ρυθμός αθλητή τα 28 km/h ή είναι τόσο εύκολα/γρήγορα τα ποδήλατα δρόμου;

----------


## ardi21

> Είδα ότι σε άλλο forum κανονίζουν περίπου τις διαδρομές που κάνω τον τελευταίο καιρό (με μεγάλες προεκτάσεις προς τα νότια όμως). Το κάνουν με ποδήλατα δρόμου με μέση ταχύτητα 28 km/h. Πώς το κάνουν αυτό το πράμα; 16km/h έχω μ.ω.τ. με το mountain, εξαιρώντας τις στάσεις. Είναι ρυθμός αθλητή τα 28 km/h ή είναι τόσο εύκολα/γρήγορα τα ποδήλατα δρόμου;


Προπονηση νομιζω λεγεται. :Razz:  Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να εισαι αθλητης

Εννοειται οτι παιζει ρολο και το ποδηλατο. Μην περιμενεις να δεις τετοια νουμερα σε 17κιλο+ mtb :Wink:

----------


## ipo

Μου φαίνονται πολλά τα 28 km/h για μέση ωριαία ταχύτητα για ποδήλατο και προσπαθώ να καταλάβω αν είναι κάτι εύκολο ή για λίγους.

Απ' όσο βλέπω εδώ, θεωρείται προσιτή ταχύτητα για ποδήλατο δρόμου. Από την άλλη θεωρούν ότι ένα mountain πάει με 21km/h τουλάχιστον, οπότε μάλλον μιλούν για καλά προπονημένα άτομα ή ποδηλασία σε σχεδόν επίπεδους δρόμους, χωρίς έντονες ανηφόρες.

----------


## Tsene

Με mountain bike πάω με μέσο όρο 20-22 χλμ/ώρα σε δρόμο.
Αλλά εδώ όλα είναι επίπεδα  :Razz:  (East England).

----------


## ipo

> Την κλειδαριά λέω να την χτυπήσω. 3 ευρώ μου φαίνεται τσάμπα.





> Τσαμπα... και τα 3 ευρω που θα δωσεις. Ειχα παρει  μια παρομοια απο πρακτικερ με 4-5 ευρω (δεν εχουν μονο τα lidl). Μιλαμε  οι συγκεκριμενες "κλειδαριες" κοβονται μονο με την σκεψη.
> Προσωπικα δεν θα αφηνα το ποδηλατο μονο του με αυτην ουτε 2 δευτερολεπτα.





> Επειδή δεν το έχω ψάξει, τι εναλλακτική έχω; (μιλάμε για κάτι σχετικά αξιόπιστο)





> Θα πρεπει ομως να δωσεις πολλα περισσοτερα για μια  αξιοπιοπρεπης λυση. Κοιτα σε abus και kryptonite.


Ορίστε καλή λύση. 118€ με τα μεταφορικά. Τόσο καλή που σου κλέβουν την κλειδαριά και αφήνουν το ποδήλατο.


Σοβαρά τώρα, με μία πρόχειρη αναζήτηση είδα ότι τα πέταλα kryptonite ξεκινούν πάνω από 36€ με τα μεταφορικά. Υπάρχει πιο φτηνή, αλλά αξιόπιστη, λύση;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Ορίστε καλή λύση. 118€ με τα μεταφορικά. Τόσο καλή που σου κλέβουν την κλειδαριά και αφήνουν το ποδήλατο.
> 
> 
> Σοβαρά τώρα, με μία πρόχειρη αναζήτηση είδα ότι τα πέταλα kryptonite ξεκινούν πάνω από 36€ με τα μεταφορικά. Υπάρχει πιο φτηνή, αλλά αξιόπιστη, λύση;


Δεν το είχαμε λύσει αυτό το ζήτημα;  :Thinking:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Με mountain bike πάω με μέσο όρο 20-22 χλμ/ώρα σε δρόμο.
> Αλλά εδώ όλα είναι επίπεδα  (East England).


ΣΕ ΖΗΕΛΕΥΩ!! ΑΧ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΑΝΕΒΩ :Sorry:  :Sorry:  :Sorry:  :Sorry: 


Επειδη θεσατε πολλα ζητηματα ας απαντησω με βαση αυτα που ξερω:

Λουκετα: παντα πεταλο (και βοηθητικα αλυσιδα χοντρη) γιατι ειναι το πιο δυσκολο να κοπει. Επειδη υπαρχουν ατομα που το κατεχουν με βαση την εμπειρια τους (κυκλοφορουν κεντρο συνεχεια) προοτεινουν αυτο

http://vca.gr/page/8  (αν το βρειτε φθηνοτερο καλυτερα :ROFL: ) 
εγω εχω ενα πεταλο michelin απο praktiker αν και βαρυ μετα απο τοσες προσπαθειες  κλοπης παραμενει ακμαιο...εγω ψωνιζω πεταλα αλυσιδες για μηχανες και οχι για ποδηλατα (λογω καλυτερης ποιοτητας :One thumb up: )

Για τη μεση:Ειναι καθαρα σταση σωματος. Ελεγχουμε αν καθομαστε σωστα στο ποδηλατο και οχι πολυ σκυφτοι, ισως να εχετε μεγαλο "λαιμο" ή μεγαλο σκελετο. Υπαρχουν βιντεο στο ιντερνετ παντου. Αν παρολα αυτα η θεση ειναι σωστη (καλο ειναι να μας το πει καποιος αλλος ενω ειμαστε στο ποδηλατο αλλιως στανταρ ειναι λαθος) τοτε πρεπει να γυμνασουμε λιγο μεση αλλα κυριως πλατη (εστω καποιες διατασεις πρν διαδρομη) και ασφαλως να αλλαζουμε τη σταση σωματος πανω στο ποδηλατο (π,χ καθε μισαωρο ή οταν συναντουμε ανηφορες/μεγαλες ευθειες που εχουμε δυνατοτητα)


Μεσες ταχυτητες: Καταρχην εγω σαν αθλητης δε κραταω ουτε ταχυτητα (μεση μεγιστη) ουτε χιλιομετρα το βρισκω αχρηστο. Γενικα για κουρσα εξαρταται απο την αποσταση και και τη μορφολογια π.χ στις μεγαλες αποστασεις πρεπει να εισαι πανω απο 15 χλμ αν μπορεις πανω απο 20χλμ ακομα καλυτερα. Τα 27 μεση ή 30 μαλλον ειναι σε ευθειες (π.χ παραλιακη)ή λιγα χλμ... Μη περνετε και στα σοβαρα οτι γραφουν ειδικα στη χωρα μας καποιοι "ειδικοι"...Στο MTB μια μεση ειναι καλη στα 15 και παλι εξαρταται απο τη μορφολογια..Το καλυτερο που εχετε να κανετε ειναι να μετρατε χρονους (εχετε δει για παραδειγμα ποτε σε αγωνες ή εκδηλωσεις να κερδιζεις με βαση τη ταχυτητα? αυτη ειναι αλλου ειδους ποδηλασια πιο ειδικη, τα sprints...

----------


## Tsene

Είχα πάρει μια *Kryptonite Series 2 Shackle D Lock* μαζί με συρματόσχοινο 1,5μ και βάση στήριξης από το ebay ~20£.
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_t...All-Categories

Είναι πολύ στιβαρή και έχει εγγύηση 800£ από την Kryptonite σε περίπτωση που στη σπάσουν και πάρουν το ποδήλατο!

Από ότι βλέπω όμως δεν στέλνουν εκτός UK αν θέλει κάποιος να την αγοράσει από Ελλάδα.

----------


## qwertyuiop

Σήμερα μου ήρθε το κοντεράκι. Πολύ καλή κατασκευή για τιμή τυρόπιτας, μόνο που δεν ξέρω πόσες ίντσες είναι η ζάντα μου, γνωρίζει κάποιος πώς θα το βρω / υπολογίσω;

(και σε περίπτωση που είναι 26αρες , ποιες από τις 5-6 ρυθμίσεις για 26άρες να επιλέξω;  :Thinking:  )

----------


## stavpal

> Σήμερα μου ήρθε το κοντεράκι. Πολύ καλή κατασκευή για τιμή τυρόπιτας, μόνο που δεν ξέρω πόσες ίντσες είναι η ζάντα μου, γνωρίζει κάποιος πώς θα το βρω / υπολογίσω;
> 
> (και σε περίπτωση που είναι 26αρες , ποιες από τις 5-6 ρυθμίσεις για 26άρες να επιλέξω;  )


πρέπει να βάζεις την περίμετρο του τροχού λογικά (θα είναι κάτι σαν 208cm περίπου). Για να  βρείς το ακριβώς βάλε την ρόδα με την βαλβίδα προς τα κάτω,βάλε σημάδι στο πάτωμα, προχώρα το ποδήλατο μέχρι να κάνει μια στροφή η ρόδα, βάλε ξανά σημάδι και μέτρα την απόσταση στο πάτωμα.

----------


## qwertyuiop

Μάλιστα, ευχαριστώ.  :Smile:

----------


## Tsene

ή μέτρα τη διάμετρο και πολλαπλασίασε την με το *π* (3,141592)  :Razz: 

π = περιφέρεια/διάμετρο

----------


## kostantis

> Παιδιά τσεκάρατε οτι το ποδήλατο είναι large και πόσο σηκωμένη είναι η σέλα ε? A  ρε ψηλέ 
> 
> Ποια scwable φοράει το ποδήλατο? Παίζει να έχουμε ίδια.



Χαλάρωσε ρα ούτε 2 μέτρα δεν είμαι. :Razz: 
Το λάστιχο είναι το rapid rob αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

Σήμερα πήγα για μία δουλειά στο LIDL και πρόσεξα ότι είχανε μείνει 3 φωτάκια(το σετ μπρος-πίσω) και 6-7 κοντεράκια και ζαχαρώνω τα φωτάκια τώρα.
Τα πήρε κανείς να μου πει εάν είναι της προκοπής;
Είδα ότι είχανε και μετασχηματιστή μέσα πάντως οπότε μάλλον επαναφορτιζόμενα είναι.

----------


## blade_

κοντερακι ebay μερια?link?

πολλα τα λεφτα για κλειδαρια...τιποτα καλο στο 10ευρω παιζει?η να το αφησω με την αλυσιδα κ το λουκετο?

βασικα..δε βγαινει αλλου το ποδηλατο,μονο μεσα στην οικοδομη παρκαρει

----------


## qwertyuiop

> ή μέτρα τη διάμετρο και πολλαπλασίασε την με το *π* (3,141592) 
> 
> π = περιφέρεια/διάμετρο



Θα προτιμήσω να χρησιμοποιήσω την παρακάτω εξίσωση.
http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=d+*+p%2Fd
 :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Φοβάμαι τους χρόνους παράδοσης από τέτοιες πηγές, δεν έχει κάνει ποτέ κάτι πάνω από 2 βδομάδες να έρθει.





> Σήμερα μου ήρθε το κοντεράκι. Πολύ καλή κατασκευή για τιμή τυρόπιτας ...


Μου ήρθε κι εμένα προχτές το 2ο κοντεράκι, ίδιο με το δικό σου. Η πλάκα είναι ότι το πλήρωσα τα μισά λεφτά από εσένα (2,5€) και μου ήρθε γρηγορότερα (17 μέρες από Κίνα).

----------


## qwertyuiop

Το γουδί το γουδοχέρι λένε στο χωριό μου.

----------


## vamvakoolas

παρασκευη σαββατο θα λιωσω στη ποδηλασια, οποιος μεινει Αθηνα και εχει διαθεση ας πει

Ρυθμοι χαλαροι :One thumb up:

----------


## ipo

Μάλλον θα μπορέσουν άλλα δύο άτομα, ο ξάδερφος του Νίκου κι άλλος ένας, την Παρασκευή. Σημείο συνάντησης θα ορίσουμε τα μελίσσια. Κωστή ποιες ώρες μπορείς; 

Ο ένας έχει ποδήλατο trekking, οπότε αποκλείουμε το άγριο έδαφος. Μάλλον για άσφαλτο το κόβω. Ο άλλος δεν ξέρω τι ποδήλατο έχει (Νίκο ξέρεις τι έχει ο ξάδερφος του ξαδέρφου; Είναι και δικός σου ξάδερφος;  :Razz: ).

----------


## Νikosanagn

Χεχεχε όχι δεν είναι δικός μου ξάδερφος είναι ο ξάδερφος του ξαδέρφου, πάντως το τρεκινγκ μια χαρά τα πήγε στο χώμα στο άλσος Συγγρού.

Ο άλλος αν δεν έχει αγοράσει, θα είναι με το MTB  που ήρθε τις προάλες, της ξαδέρφης  :Laughing:

----------


## senkradvii

> Άλσος Αγίου Νικολάου=Νάουσα και όχι Θεσσαλονίκη.


Eίπα και εγώ..

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Καιρό τώρα θέλω να ρωτήσω αλλά όλο το ξεχνάω, το πρώτο σημείο του σωματός μου που με πονάει και με ενοχλεί όταν κάνω ώρα ποδήλατο είναι η μέση μου, ξέρω πως την σέλα απ' όσα έχω διαβάσει κιόλας την έχω σωστά τοποθετημένη, αλλα νιώθω έντονους πόνους καμιά φροά στην μεση καμια συμβουλή?


Sure.. 


*Spoiler:*




  :Whistle: 

 :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Ο άλλος αν δεν έχει αγοράσει, θα είναι με το MTB  που ήρθε τις προάλες, της ξαδέρφης


Λέει ότι παραλαμβάνει μάλλον αύριο καινούριο ποδήλατο, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι είναι. Ανεβαίνει η ομάδα!


Για Παρασκευή έχει ανάβαση Πεντέλης από Μελίσσια, κατάβαση στη Νέα Μάκρη, ανάβαση ξανά από Μαραθώνα, πορεία προς Άγιο Στέφανο, ανάβαση Πάρνηθας. Αν αντέχουμε, θα ανεβούμε στο καπάκι στον Υμηττό από Καισαριανή. Μετά κλασσικά Σούνιο και επιστροφή Μελίσσια.







*Spoiler:*




 :Razz:

----------


## Tsene

Ταχύμετρο έχω αυτό http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LCD-Bike-Bicyc...item20b7bf9663

2£ με τα μεταφορικά.

----------


## ipo

Αυτό έχουμε όλοι.  :Razz:  Το βρίσκεις στο ebay από 2,3€ με τα μεταφορικά, έως 12€.

Το δεύτερο που πήρα μάλιστα έχει ποιοτικότερη υλοποίηση στα κουμπιά (μικρότερη βύθιση, άρα πιο εύκολη ενεργοποίηση).

----------


## vamvakoolas

ipo 

ειδα τη διαδρομη και ειπα ουαου μεσα :One thumb up:  αλλα μετα ειδα το spoiler και ειπα...κανε κρατει :ROFL: 

παιδια πειτε μου σιγουρα για εδαφος γιατι κουρσα ειναι ευκαιρη αλλα ΜΤΒ πρεπει να παω να το παρω απο καπου...
Ωρες δεν εχω προβλημα αλλα αν εχει καλο καιρο εκ πειρας καλο ειναι να τελειωσει μεχρι 13.00 (αλλιως ξεκιναμε κατα τις 17.00)

Σαββατο? :Razz:  (ελα για να τρωτε χωρις ενοχες τα...κοπαδια :Clap: )


Το κινητο μου το εχετε...(νομιζω :Embarassed: )

----------


## Tsene

> Αυτό έχουμε όλοι.  Το βρίσκεις στο ebay από 2,3€ με τα μεταφορικά, έως 12€.
> 
> Το δεύτερο που πήρα μάλιστα έχει ποιοτικότερη υλοποίηση στα κουμπιά (μικρότερη βύθιση, άρα πιο εύκολη ενεργοποίηση).


 :One thumb up:  έχω πάρει δύο τεμάχια για αντίστοιχα ποδήλατα και δουλεύουν άψογα.
Φθηνά και λειτουργικά.

----------


## ipo

Κωστή, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα λέμε για τις 4-5 το απόγευμα της Παρασκευής. Πριν τις 4 δεν μπορώ.

Για να μη σε προβληματίζουμε, ας το ορίσουμε από τώρα για άσφαλτο. Ο trekkάς θα ενδιαφέρεται σίγουρα για ασφάλτινη διαδρομή, αλλά κι εγώ την προτιμώ. Αλλά θα βαρεθείς... Αθλητής άνθρωπος να πας με την κούρσα ασφάλτινη βόλτα με ευκαιριακούς ποδηλάτες που θα έχουν mountain.

----------


## vamvakoolas

ok τοτε φανταζομαι κατα τις 17.00 με 17.30


Εγω θα ποδηλατω στο μικρο γραναζι και στις κατηφορες με φρενο...

ελα να βλεπω και αλλες συμμετοχες! :Rock On:

----------


## blade_

τζαμπε ολε αυτα κοιταζα τωρα πριν τσεκαρω εδω..να το χτυπησω η να περιμενω κανα λιντλατο?

........Auto merged post: blade_ πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 40 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

εχει κ στροφομετρο !  :Shocked:

----------


## Giorgos18

Οσοι κανονιζετε βολτα, εγω για Σαββατο ειμαι μεσα.

Trekking και γω, οποτε προτιμω ασφαλτο.Κι αν γινεται οχι πολυ πολυ νωρις γιατι Παρασκευη βραδυ δουλευω  :Very Happy:

----------


## ipo

Παρασκευή απόγευμα είναι το ραντεβού.

----------


## Giorgos18

Οκ τοτε.Καλα να περασετε!

----------


## ipo

Θα τα πούμε άλλη φορά όλοι μαζί. Πού εργάζεσαι Παρασκευή βράδυ; Κουβαλάς επιτάφιο;  :Razz:

----------


## Giorgos18

Αχαχαχα,

Εξαρχεια σε καφε-μπαρ.

Να περασετε να πειτε ενα γεια.Θα εχω και το οχημα εξω απο το μαγαζι  :Very Happy:

----------


## vamvakoolas

σαββατο οποτε ξυπνησεις και εχεις ορεξη πες!! ειπα εγω θα λιωσω στη ποδηλασια το 2ημερο!!


Κερναω gelaki κερνας σφυνακι? :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## qwertyuiop

Ipo , ξέρεις πώς μηδενίζω τις μετρήσεις σε χλμ, μέτρα και ώρα ποδηλασίας χωρίς να μηδενίσω και τις ρυθμίσεις για τροχό και χμ/ώρα ;

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ipo , ξέρεις πώς μηδενίζω τις μετρήσεις σε χλμ, μέτρα και ώρα ποδηλασίας χωρίς να μηδενίσω και τις ρυθμίσεις για τροχό και χμ/ώρα ;


Πήγαινε στην ένδειξη DST (ή κάποια άλλη εκτός της ώρας και άλλης μιας που δεν θυμάμαι) και πάτα ταυτόχρονα και απόλυτα συγχρονισμένα τα 2 πλήκτρα μαζί. Αν δεν πετύχει ξαναδοκίμασε. Θα μηδενιστούν όλες οι ενδείξεις που καταγράφονται όταν αναβοσβήνει η ένδειξη km/h, όταν δηλαδή πατάς το σκουρόχρωμο κουμπί για να αρχίσεις νέο ποδηλατικό session.

----------


## kostantis

Τα ποδηλατικά pants ή όπως τα λένε τέλος πάντων έχουνε κάποιου είδους μαξιλαράκια στο κάτω μέρος;
Καταλαβαίνετε που εννοώ. :Razz:

----------


## qwertyuiop

> Πήγαινε στην ένδειξη DST (ή κάποια άλλη εκτός της ώρας και άλλης μιας που δεν θυμάμαι) και πάτα ταυτόχρονα και απόλυτα συγχρονισμένα τα 2 πλήκτρα μαζί. Αν δεν πετύχει ξαναδοκίμασε. Θα μηδενιστούν όλες οι ενδείξεις που καταγράφονται όταν αναβοσβήνει η ένδειξη km/h, όταν δηλαδή πατάς το σκουρόχρωμο κουμπί για να αρχίσεις νέο ποδηλατικό session.


Ωραίος!


Τα αγγλικά του βιβλίου οδηγιών είναι επιπέδου των τραγουδιών που στέλνουμε στη eurovision· lower και κάτω.  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

στα ρουχα και ειδικα στα ποδηλατικα θελει *ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ* κατα την αγορα τους :Thinking: 


Αν ποδηλατουμε για πανω απο κανενα 15λεπτο και παμε για ωρα για μια φορα την εβδομαδα σιγουρα θελουμε ειδικα ρουχα και οχι casual. Αν επισης χρησιμοποιουμε το ποδηλατο πανω απο 2 φορες την εβδομαδα το ιδιο. 

Τι ρουχα?

ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑΣ
http://www.conradstoltz.com/wp-conte...burry-todd.jpg
Θελουμε σιγουρα κατι να προστατευουμε γονατα και χερια. Αυτα λεγονται καλυματα και στα αγγλικα leg/arm warmers και ξεκινουν απο 10 ευρα. Καλο να ειναι να εχουμε και ενα αδιαβροχο/αντιανεμικο που να χωραει στη τσεπη για να μη μας αντιπαθησει κανενας ΑΙΟΛΟΣ π.χ
http://www.lidl.gr/cps/rde/xchg/lidl...ndex_10553.htm

ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ
θελουμε σιγουρα ειδικη μπλουζα ποδηλατικη για να μη κραταει ιδρωτα και να εχει καμια τσεπουλα/ανοιγματα. Φερνει που και που το lidl και βρισκεις παντου στα αγγλικα λεγεται jersey
http://img.diytrade.com/cdimg/104641...cle_jersey.jpg

ΣΟΡΤΣΑΚΙΑ/ΠΑΝΤΕΛΟΝΙΑ
ειναι 2 ειδων τα κοντα και τα μακρυα. Αναλογα με το στυλ υπαρχουν τα κολλητα και τα casual. Τα κολλητα (ή κολλαν ή tights) αν και ειναι καπως :ROFL:  εχουν πλεονεκτηματα εναντι των casual οπως οτι εχουμε λιγοτερες τριβες, ειναι πιο ανθεκτικα πλενονται ευκολοτερα, διευκολληνουν στη ποδηλασια και ...ειναι πιο φθηνα. Τα αλλα ειναι κυριως για ποδηλατα πολης και ΜΤΒ αλλα τα φορας σα κανονικο ρουχο χωρις να παρει χαμπαρι κανεις τιποτα. Παντελονι ή σορτς ποδηλατικο χωρις μαξιλαρακι(pad) ειναι αχρηστο μιας και αυτο το κανει ποδηλατικο και οχι πεζοποριας ή ορειβασιας κοκ. Αποφευγετε τα shimano γιατι αν και προσωπικα δεν εχω παρει ποτε οσους ξερω δεν ηταν κανενας./μια ευχαριστημενοι...Το ιδανικο θα ηταν να τα δοκιμασετε γιατι και το μεγεθος στα ποδηλατικα ειναι περιεργο αλλα και απο μαρκα σε μαρκα αλλαζουν πολλα (σχεδιο/γραμμη/εφαρμογη κοκ). Αποψη μου ειναι να παρετε κατι καλο (σε λογικη τιμη) για να υσηχασετε αποτι να περνατε 2-3 "φθηνα" και να μην εισαστε ευχαριστημενοι. Καντε ενα πειραμα πηγαινετε σε ενα φρeeday ή μεγαλη βολτα με ποδηλατικα ρουχα και σε ενα αλλο με τα ρουχα σας τα casual. Η διαφορα που θα δειτε θα ειναι μεγαλη τοσο για την ανεση οσο και για την υγεια (εστω προληπτικα) :Wink: 

Υ.Γ:Εγω σχεδον δεν εχω σελλα στα ποδηλατα γιατι ειναι σκληρη/μικρη για αθλητικους λογους. Ομως με τα καταλληλα ρουχα ειναι σα να καθομαι σε...μαξιλαρα :One thumb up: 

καλες αγορες :Wink:

----------


## Giorgos18

Να ανοιξω μια παρενθεση, και να πω πως ενα αντιανεμικο/αδιαβροχο της Shimano που εχω το παντρευομαι!

----------


## vamvakoolas

σκεψου να φορεσεις κανενα assos ή Giordana! θα το φοραγες 24/7


Για τα shimano μου αναφεραν κυριως για παπουτσια και παντελονακια/κολαν :Whistle:  και οχι αντιεναμικα/jackets

----------


## ardi21

> Για τα shimano μου αναφεραν κυριως για παπουτσια και παντελονακια/κολαν και οχι αντιεναμικα/jackets


Τωρα που ειπες για παπουτσια προσφατα πηρα τα φθηνοτερα shimano spd και στην τελευταια βολτα μου εφυγε μια βιδα :Laughing:  Δεν ξερω αν ειναι συχνο φαινομενο η ειναι σαπια τα παπουτσια, θα δειξει. Παντως 50 ευρω που τα βρηκα ηταν σουπερ τιμη...

----------


## kostantis

Ευχαριστώ Κωστή για τις συμβουλές.

Θα τρέναρα λίγο την αγορά των ποδηλατικών ρούχων αλλά προχθές που έκανα την πρώτη μου μεγάλη βόλτα,παρατήρησα ότι μετά με πονούσε η περιοχη ανάμεσα στα πόδια το ένωμα ας το πω απο τα @@  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  μέχρι πίσω και την επόμενη μέρα που πήγα να ξαναπιάσω ποδήλατο και να κάτσω είχα ενόχληση.

Υπάρχουν 3 εξηγήσεις:

1)Να πονούσα επειδή είχα να ανέβω στη σέλα καιρό
2)Να πονούσα επειδή είναι μάπα η σέλα
3)Να πονούσα επειδή φορούσα casual ρούχα χωρίς μαξιλαράκια κλπ.

Το μυαλό μου πάει στην περίπτωση 3 για αυτό και το απόγευμα θα πάω να ρίξω μια ματιά σε τοπικό ποδηλατάδικο να δω και τιμές.

----------


## ipo

> 1)Να πονούσα επειδή είχα να ανέβω στη σέλα καιρό


Κατά 90% ευθύνεται αυτό. Μία καλή σέλα και μαξιλαράκι στο καβάλο θα μείωνε τον πόνο. Όμως η δική μου άποψη είναι να κάνεις υπομονή για να συνηθίσουν τα μαλακά σου μέρη στην αυξημένη πίεση που δέχονται από τη σέλα. Μέσα σε μία εβδομάδα, αν κάνεις ποδήλατο, δε θα νιώθεις τίποτα. Αν το αφήσεις μήνες, πάλι θα πονέσεις τις πρώτες φορές.

Κάνω πάντοτε ποδήλατο με απλά βαμβακερά ρούχα. Από 10° μέχρι 25°C μου φαίνονται μία χαρά. Το Μάιο που θ' αρχίσουν τα 30άρια, ίσως αγοράσω μία ποδηλατική μπλούζα, αφού ο Κωστής λέει ότι βοηθάει στην άνεση.

----------


## kostantis

> Κατά 90% ευθύνεται αυτό. Μία καλή σέλα και* μαξιλαράκι στο καβάλο* θα μείωνε τον πόνο. Όμως η δική μου άποψη είναι να κάνεις υπομονή για να συνηθίσουν τα μαλακά σου μέρη στην αυξημένη πίεση που δέχονται από τη σέλα. Μέσα σε μία εβδομάδα, αν κάνεις ποδήλατο, δε θα νιώθεις τίποτα. Αν το αφήσεις μήνες, πάλι θα πονέσεις τις πρώτες φορές.
> 
> Κάνω πάντοτε ποδήλατο με απλά βαμβακερά ρούχα. Από 10° μέχρι 25°C μου φαίνονται μία χαρά. Το Μάιο που θ' αρχίσουν τα 30άρια, ίσως αγοράσω μία ποδηλατική μπλούζα, αφού ο Κωστής λέει ότι βοηθάει στην άνεση.


Το αυτό.
Για αυτό τόν λόγο θέλω να αγοράσω ποδηλατική βερμούδα για να έχω περισσότερη άνεση και να πονέσω λιγότερο μέχρι να συνηθίσω.
Όσο για την ποδηλατική μπλούζα προσωπικά θα την αγοράσω από τώρα διότι προχθές στο κατέβασμα απλά πάγωσα και με αυτά τα θέματα δεν παίζεις διότι μπορεί να πάθεις καμία πνευμονία και να ψάχνεσαι.
Φορουσα από μέσα t-shirt από πάνω φούτερ βαμβακερά και τα 2 και έγινα παπί.
Πέρα από αυτό ο δρόμος είναι κατηφορικός στο κατέβασμα,ανέπτυξα μια α ταχύτητα και ήρθε και έδεσε το γλυκό.
Ένιωθα σαν να με φυσούσε κλιματιστικό στο full.

----------


## ipo

Ξαναλέω ότι πιστεύω πως δεν αξίζει να δώσεις λεφτά μόνο και μόνο για γλιτώσεις το λίγο πόνο που νιώθεις την πρώτη εβδομάδα ποδηλασίας, μετά από μήνες αποχής. Πολλοί γνωστοί μου έδωσαν 20€ για πιο μαλακιά σέλα, επειδή νόμιζαν ότι θα πονούν ες αεί. Όσοι περίμεναν λίγες μέρες, γλίτωσαν τα έξοδα της σέλας/μαξιλαριού.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Εδώ θα διαφωνήσω. Τελευταία κάνω πολύ συχνά ποδήλατο και σε μεγάλης διάρκειας βόλτες, μουδιάζουν τα μαλακά μου μέρη... Η σέλα είναι σωστά ρυθμισμένη. Πιστεύω πως αν η σέλα είναι αγωνιστικού τύπου, ο πόνος δεν θα περάσει όσες φορές και να κάνεις. Εγώ πήρα ένα ποδηλατικό εσώρουχο με μαξιλαράκι το οποίο το φοράω πάνω από το κανονικό μου εσώρουχο ( :Razz: ) και με βοηθάει αρκετά. Πάλι βέβαια με ενοχλούν αλλά όχι όπως πριν. Έχοντας κάνει ποδήλατο πολύ ώρα σε σέλα με την χαρακτηριστική σχισμή στο κέντρο η διαφορά ήταν τεράστια σε σχέση με την δικιά μου.

ΥΓ1: Λέτε να τα έχω πολύ ευαίσθητα;
ΥΓ2: Πολύ naughty το post μου. Το νήμα θα γίνει  :Censored:  σε λίγο...  :Razz:

----------


## qwertyuiop

Εγώ γιατί παρά το γεγονός οτι δεν είχα πιάσει ποδήλατο από το νοέμβρη , ουδεμία ενόχληση είχα κατά τα πρώτα καβαλήματα;

----------


## kostantis

Συμφωνώ ότι δεν αξίζει να δώσεις λεφτά αποκλειστικά για αυτό που λες αλλά εγώ θα πάρω το παντελονάκι και για μετά απλά και μόνο για να ποδηλατώ πιο άνετα σε ανώμαλους δρόμους και για λόγους υγείας έστω και προληπτικά.

Γιατί να αισθάνομαι ότι κάθομαι σε τούβλο όταν μπορώ να αισθάνομαι ότι κάθομαι σε μαξιλάρα όπως λέει και ο Κωστής;
Καταλαβαίνεις την λογική μου νομίζω.

........Auto merged post: kostantis πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 22 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Εγώ γιατί παρά το γεγονός οτι δεν είχα πιάσει ποδήλατο από το νοέμβρη , ουδεμία ενόχληση είχα κατά τα πρώτα καβαλήματα;


Ίσως γιατί εσύ είχες να κάνεις ποδήλατο κάτι μήνες ενώ εγώ χρόνια,από τότε που ήμουν στην ηλικία σου σχεδόν.  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

> Έχοντας κάνει ποδήλατο πολύ ώρα σε σέλα με την χαρακτηριστική σχισμή στο κέντρο η διαφορά ήταν τεράστια σε σχέση με την δικιά μου.


Η καινούρια μου σέλα είναι με σχισμή στη μέση και με gel, αλλά δεν κατάλαβα διαφορά στην άνεση σε σχέση με την προηγούμενη (την άλλαξα επειδή έσπασε). Και οι δύο μου φαίνονται μια χαρά, άλλωστε το σώμα μας προσαρμόζεται στις εντάσεις/πιέσεις που δέχεται με τον καιρό. Ίσως να είναι θέμα ευαισθησίας του καθενός.

Αν αφήσω το ποδήλατο για 6 μήνες πάλι θα πονέσω λίγο την πρώτη εβδομάδα, αλλά δε χάθηκε ο κόσμος. Τώρα με ενοχλεί αν κάνω ποδήλατο πάνω από δύο ώρες χωρίς στάση. Γι' αυτό στις κατηφόρες σηκώνομαι για λίγο όρθιος χωρίς να κάνω πετάλι. Έτσι ξεπιάνεται και η μέση από τις ώρες ποδηλασίας, ενώ μπορείς να διατείνεις λίγο τους μύες της γάμπας για να ξεκουραστούν. Αν είμαι στην πόλη και με πιάσει φανάρι, μπορεί να κάνω διάταση και στους τετρακέφαλους. Γενικότερα, σε κάθε ευκαιρία αλλάζουμε θέση το σώμα για λίγο ή διατείνουμε κάποιους μύες, για να αποφύγουμε τραυματισμούς.

----------


## JohnPro

> Η καινούρια μου σέλα είναι με σχισμή στη μέση και με gel, αλλά δεν κατάλαβα διαφορά στην άνεση σε σχέση με την προηγούμενη (την άλλαξα επειδή έσπασε). Και οι δύο μου φαίνονται μια χαρά, άλλωστε το σώμα μας προσαρμόζεται στις εντάσεις/πιέσεις που δέχεται με τον καιρό. Ίσως να είναι θέμα ευαισθησίας του καθενός.
> 
> Αν αφήσω το ποδήλατο για 6 μήνες πάλι θα πονέσω λίγο την πρώτη εβδομάδα, αλλά δε χάθηκε ο κόσμος. Τώρα με ενοχλεί αν κάνω ποδήλατο πάνω από δύο ώρες χωρίς στάση. Γι' αυτό στις κατηφόρες σηκώνομαι για λίγο όρθιος χωρίς να κάνω πετάλι. Έτσι ξεπιάνεται και η μέση από τις ώρες ποδηλασίας, ενώ μπορείς να διατείνεις λίγο τους μύες της γάμπας για να ξεκουραστούν. Αν είμαι στην πόλη και με πιάσει φανάρι, μπορεί να κάνω διάταση και στους τετρακέφαλους. Γενικότερα, σε κάθε ευκαιρία αλλάζουμε θέση το σώμα για λίγο ή διατείνουμε κάποιους μύες, για να αποφύγουμε τραυματισμούς.


Ενδιαφερον! :Clap:   :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: JohnPro πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Εγω εχω να κανω ποδηλατο μισο χρονο... (μου το κλεψανε γ@^%$&!!!!)

----------


## Νikosanagn

Εμένα μου το είχαν κλέψει πέρισυ το παλιό και μετά απο ένα μήνα το βρήκα έξω απο ένα σουβλατζίδικο, μπήκα μέσα, και ρώτησα ποιανού είναι αυτό, μόλις είδα τον κρύο ιδρώτα, το χαμηλωμένο βλέμα, λέω καλά παιδιά φεύγοντας αφήστε το έξω...

----------


## JohnPro

ελεος...

----------


## Νikosanagn

Μόνο που δεν με κέρασαν και σουβλάκια...  :Razz: 


Και δεν ήταν τόσο τα χρήματα οτι ήταν κανενα ακριβό κλπ, όσο η συναισθηματική αξία, και η πράξη φυσικά...

----------


## JohnPro

χχαααχαχα

----------


## ardi21

Oπως ειπε και ο vamvakoolas το μαξιλαρακι και γενικα 1-2 ποδηλατικα ρουχαλακια αναλογα την εποχη ειναι απαραιτητα αν κανεις συστηματικα ποδηλατο.

Δεν εχουν ιδιαιτερα μεγαλο κοστος γι'αυτα που προσφερουν αν ψαχτεις σε πολλα μαγαζια (απο εξωτερικο παιρνεις ρουχα σε πολυ καλες τιμες. Εδω Ελλαδα σου πιανουν τον κ... σε αρκετες περιπτωσεις). Επισης τα παιρνεις μια φορα και τελος. Θα σε γλυτωσουν απο πονους, κουραση και τυχον προβληματακια στο μελλον.

Αν δεν δοκιμασεις δεν θα καταλαβεις... (αυτο το εχω ξαναπει :Razz: )

Mouse potato το ποδηλατικο εσωρουχο *ΔΕΝ* το φορας μαζι με κανονικο εσωρουχο. Δημιουργουνται τριβες, μεγαλη θερμοκρασια και ερεθισμοι τα οποια δεν ειναι και τοσο καλα για...τα κατω συστηματα. Το φορας οπως σε γεννησε η μανουλα σου :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> Εμένα μου το είχαν κλέψει πέρισυ το παλιό και μετά απο ένα μήνα το βρήκα έξω απο ένα σουβλατζίδικο, μπήκα μέσα, και ρώτησα ποιανού είναι αυτό, μόλις είδα τον κρύο ιδρώτα, το χαμηλωμένο βλέμα, λέω καλά παιδιά φεύγοντας αφήστε το έξω...


Πάλι καλά που το αναγνώρισες.. Εδώ τα παίρνουν τα γδέρνουν, τα βάφουν και μη τα είδατε μετά..

----------


## JohnPro

Μπα... Εγω λεω οτι ερχονται απο αλλη περιοχη, αρκετα μακρια... :Mad:

----------


## senkradvii

Στην Αθήνα λογικό.. Στον Βόλο όμως πια άλλη περιοχή?  :Razz:

----------


## stavpal

> Εδώ θα διαφωνήσω. Τελευταία κάνω πολύ συχνά ποδήλατο και σε μεγάλης διάρκειας βόλτες, μουδιάζουν τα μαλακά μου μέρη... Η σέλα είναι σωστά ρυθμισμένη. Πιστεύω πως αν η σέλα είναι αγωνιστικού τύπου, ο πόνος δεν θα περάσει όσες φορές και να κάνεις. Εγώ πήρα ένα ποδηλατικό εσώρουχο με μαξιλαράκι το οποίο το φοράω πάνω από το κανονικό μου εσώρουχο () και με βοηθάει αρκετά. Πάλι βέβαια με ενοχλούν αλλά όχι όπως πριν. Έχοντας κάνει ποδήλατο πολύ ώρα σε σέλα με την χαρακτηριστική σχισμή στο κέντρο η διαφορά ήταν τεράστια σε σχέση με την δικιά μου.
> 
> ΥΓ1: Λέτε να τα έχω πολύ ευαίσθητα;
> ΥΓ2: Πολύ naughty το post μου. Το νήμα θα γίνει  σε λίγο...


το ποδηλατικό κολαν το φοράμε ΠΑΝΤΑ χωρίς εσώρουχο.
edit: το έγραψε και ο ardi21, δεν το είχα δει

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Mouse potato το εσωρουχο με το μαξιλαρακι ΔΕΝ το φορας μαζι με κανονικο εσωρουχο. Δημιουργουνται τριβες και ερεθισμοι.


Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει πρόβλημα... Θα το δοκιμάσω και σκέτο να δω.

........Auto merged post: Mouse Potato πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> το ποδηλατικό κολαν το φοράμε ΠΑΝΤΑ χωρίς εσώρουχο.


Δεν αναφέρομαι σε κολάν...

----------


## ardi21

> Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει πρόβλημα... Θα το δοκιμάσω και σκέτο να δω.
> 
> Δεν αναφέρομαι σε κολάν...


Για να μην αντιμετωπισεις μην το ξαναβαλεις. Ειναι βασικη αρχη του ποδηλατικου εσωρουχου :Smile: 

Εσωρουχο και κολαν τα ιδια πραγματα ειναι οσον αφορα το πως τα φορας. Αλλαζει μονο το υλικο του εξωτερικου μερους

----------


## Mouse Potato

Αναφέρομαι σε κάτι παρόμοιο.

----------


## ardi21

Οτιδηποτε ποδηλατικο δεν το φορας πανω απο κανονικο εσωρουχο. Δεν εχει σχεση αν ειναι κολαν, μακρυ εσωρουχο η κοντο εσωρουχο

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Πάλι καλά που το αναγνώρισες.. Εδώ τα παίρνουν τα γδέρνουν, τα βάφουν και μη τα είδατε μετά..


Όταν έχεις ένα ποδήλατο 6+ χρόνια, είναι πολύ δύσκολο να μην το αναγνωρίσεις.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Οτιδηποτε ποδηλατικο δεν το φορας πανω απο κανονικο εσωρουχο. Δεν εχει σχεση αν ειναι κολαν, μακρυ εσωρουχο η κοντο εσωρουχο


Θα το δοκιμάσω...  :Wink:

----------


## JohnPro

> Όταν έχεις ένα ποδήλατο 6+ χρόνια, είναι πολύ δύσκολο να μην το αναγνωρίσεις.


Συμφωνω...

----------


## nmavro73

Σήμερα κατέβηκα όλη την παραλία της Θεσσαλονίκης για να πάω κέντρο. Όταν γύρισα πήγαινα σαν ακίνητη από τον αέρα. Δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω ότι είναι μόνο 2 bf αυτός ο αέρας εκεί κάτω

----------


## Giorgos18

Για μπλουζες, τωρα που ειναι ανοιξη, προτεινω κοντομανικη με αντιανεμικη προστασια μπροστα, για να μην παγωνετε απο το αερακι.

Καλοκαιρακι ομως, κοντομανικη με τρυπουλες παντου, να μπαζει αερας και να δροσιζει  :Very Happy: 

Γιαυτο προσοχη και στο τι κοντομανικη θα αγορασετε.Αν παρετε καμια με τρυπες για αυτην την περιοδο, κι ας εχει ζεστη, θα παγωσετε.

----------


## kostantis

Πήγα σε 2 ποδηλατάδικα αλλά τζίφος.
Το 1ο είχε μόνο κολάν και όλο και όλο μία κοντομάνικη scott που δεν ήτανε καν στο νουμερό μου και το 2ο είχε μόνο ένα κολάν,θα αρχίσουν να φέρνουν μετά το πάσχα σιγά σιγά και άλλα από ότι μου είπε.

Γενικά προτιμώνται τα κολάν από ότι κατάλαβα...
Είδα και ένα focus mtb fs..αχχ :Hearts: 

Να τολμήσω να παραγγείλω από ιντερνετικό κατάστημα ή αν δεν το δοκιμάσω δουλειά δεν γίνεται;Διστάζω....

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Είδα και ένα focus mtb fs..αχχ


Εμμμ Focus ήταν πως να μην σου αρέσει....

----------


## kostantis

> Εμμμ Focus ήταν πως να μην σου αρέσει....


Άμα σου πω ότι δεν γνώριζα καν την μάρκα αυτή...

Βασικά δεν ήτανε κάτι το super duper ξεχωριστό,ήτανε σχεδόν ίδια περίπου η γεωμετρία του και το στήσιμο του με τα cube ams απλά ο συνδυασμός χρωμάτων ήτανε που το έκανε να κάνει το μπαμ ας το πούμε στα μάτια μου. :Smile:

----------


## Νikosanagn

To δικό μου το έχεις δει?  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

> To δικό μου το έχεις δει?


Αν δεν ανεβάσεις φωτογραφία του πώς να το δω; :Thinking: 

Σοβαρά τώρα δεν θέλω να ξαναπατήσω σε ποδηλατάδικο.
Όσο πας όλο και κάτι διαφορετικό θα σου αρέσει κάθε φορά.

----------


## Νikosanagn

To είχα ανεβάσει όταν το πήρα, κάτσε να βρω το ποστ.

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=894

----------


## kostantis

> To είχα ανεβάσει όταν το πήρα, κάτσε να βρω το ποστ.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=894


Ωραίο.Ίδια χρώματα με το δικό μου έχει περίπου,άσπρο-κόκκινο. :One thumb up:

----------


## pelasgian

> Εδώ θα διαφωνήσω. Τελευταία κάνω πολύ συχνά ποδήλατο και σε μεγάλης διάρκειας βόλτες, μουδιάζουν τα μαλακά μου μέρη... Η σέλα είναι σωστά ρυθμισμένη. Πιστεύω πως αν η σέλα είναι αγωνιστικού τύπου, ο πόνος δεν θα περάσει όσες φορές και να κάνεις. Εγώ πήρα ένα ποδηλατικό εσώρουχο με μαξιλαράκι το οποίο το φοράω πάνω από το κανονικό μου εσώρουχο () και με βοηθάει αρκετά. Πάλι βέβαια με ενοχλούν αλλά όχι όπως πριν. Έχοντας κάνει ποδήλατο πολύ ώρα σε σέλα με την χαρακτηριστική σχισμή στο κέντρο η διαφορά ήταν τεράστια σε σχέση με την δικιά μου.
> 
> ΥΓ1: Λέτε να τα έχω πολύ ευαίσθητα;
> ΥΓ2: Πολύ naughty το post μου. Το νήμα θα γίνει  σε λίγο...


να κάθεσαι πιο ελαφρά, να πατάς πιο πολύ στα πεταλ και να κοντράρεις πιο πολύ στο τιμόνι. Π'αρε και μία δερμάτινη brooks με ελατήρια και χαμήλωσε λίγο το τιμόνι και λίγο τη σέλα.

----------


## ipo

> ok τοτε φανταζομαι κατα τις 17.00 με 17.30
> 
> 
> Εγω θα ποδηλατω στο μικρο γραναζι και στις κατηφορες με φρενο...
> 
> ελα να βλεπω και αλλες συμμετοχες!


Το ραντεβού έκλεισε για αύριο το απόγευμα στις 17:00 στα Μελίσσια, στη διασταύρωση της Λεωφόρου Πεντέλης με τη Λεωφόρο Αναπαύσεως και την Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου (είναι η συνέχεια της Λεωφόρου Δημοκρατίας των Μελισσίων).

Η παρέα είναι ανοικτή σε ποδηλάτες. Όποιος θέλει, έρχεται.

----------


## vamvakoolas

θελω να γραψω 2 πραγματα:

ενας φιλος ποδηλατης βρηκε αυτα που γραφω εδω και ειπε σημερα:

_"καλα ρεσυ γιατι καθεσε και τα γραφεις και δινεις και συμβουλες? αλλοι στη θεση σου ζητανε λεφτα ή δεν ασχολουνται καν"_

Βασικα δεν εχει και αδικο αποτι εχω δει αλλα απο την αλλη ειπαμε το βασιικο ειναι να ασχοληθει κοσμος με τη ποδηλασια (και οχι με το αθλημα του φραπε)και να μη γινει ερμαιο του καθε "επαγγελματια" του χωρου..Αν ακολουθησει εστω ενας το 1% των συμβουλων εγω θα ειμαι χαρουμενος...

-Για τον αερα/κρυο. Φοραμε οταν δεν ποδηλατουμε ενα "βαρυ ρουχο" π.χ ζακετουλα/φουτερ αλλα ιδανικα ενα αντιανεμικο ή ποδηλατικο jacket ενω αν ποδηλατουμε ενα ποδηλατικο jersey. Σημερα ειχε ενα 6αρι εκει που βγηκα (αν ειχα πανι ιδιος ο κακλαμανακης ενα πραγμα)αλλα με σωστο ρουχο δε καταλαβα τιποτα...

Σα συμβουλη:Βλεπουμε ιντερνετ ενα ρουχο/παπουτσι σε προσφορα: παμε σε ενα ελληνικο μαγαζι το δοκιμαζουμε βρισκουμε το νουμερο και το αγοραζουμε απο οπου μας συμφερει (αν υπαρχει μεγαλη διαφορα στις τιμες) :One thumb up: 

ardi για παπουτσια δες DMT Ειναι απιστευτο παπουτσι οικονομικο με ιταλικη ποιοτητα και αγωνιστικες προδιαγραφες και τιμες....Ελληνων :Razz: Εγω 2 χρονια τωρα δεν τα αλλαζω με τιποτα! (Αλλες μαρκες sidi, specialized)

Υ.Γ:Οτι γραφω ειναι vamvakoolas tested για καιρο απλως σπανια γραφω συγκεκριμενη μαρκα για ευνοητους λογους (διαφημιση).

ΚΑΙ ενα τελευταιο βγηκαν τα "καλιστεια" ποδηλατων για φετος στην Αμερικη και ....αρκετες μαρκες πηραν το @#!@ καποια στιγμη θα γραψω καταταξη ανα κατηγορια για να παρετε μια ιδεα... :Whistle:

----------


## ipo

> ενας φιλος ποδηλατης βρηκε αυτα που γραφω εδω και ειπε σημερα:
> 
> _"καλα ρεσυ γιατι καθεσε και τα γραφεις και δινεις και συμβουλες? αλλοι στη θεση σου ζητανε λεφτα ή δεν ασχολουνται καν"_


Δυστυχώς υπάρχει κόσμος που δεν κατανοεί την αξία της ανιδιοτελούς προσφοράς και την ικανοποίηση που παίρνεις μέσω αυτής. Μη δίνεις σημασία, σεβαστή η επιλογή του, αλλά οφείλει να σεβαστεί όσα δεν πράττει ο ίδιος, αντί να σε κάνει να νιώθεις άσχημα γι' αυτό.

----------


## kostantis

Το αυτό που είπε ο ipo. :One thumb up: 
Από τα πλήκτρα μου το πήρες...

----------


## Νikosanagn

E, και αυτός μάλλον την ίδια ιδεαολογία είχε, γιαυτό στο είπε.

----------


## kostantis

Αυτό έχει εσωτερικά μαξιλαράκι;
Γενικά όλα τα shorts έχουνε μαξιλαράκι ή μόνο τα κολάν έχουν; :Thinking:

----------


## ipo

Άσε τα φαρδιά και πάρε ένα κολλάν να νιώσεις άντρας!  :Laughing:

----------


## ardi21

> θελω να γραψω 2 πραγματα:
> 
> ενας φιλος ποδηλατης βρηκε αυτα που γραφω εδω και ειπε σημερα:
> 
> _"καλα ρεσυ γιατι καθεσε και τα γραφεις και δινεις και συμβουλες? αλλοι στη θεση σου ζητανε λεφτα ή δεν ασχολουνται καν"_
> 
> Βασικα δεν εχει και αδικο αποτι εχω δει αλλα απο την αλλη ειπαμε το βασιικο ειναι να ασχοληθει κοσμος με τη ποδηλασια (και οχι με το αθλημα του φραπε)και να μη γινει ερμαιο του καθε "επαγγελματια" του χωρου..Αν ακολουθησει εστω ενας το 1% των συμβουλων εγω θα ειμαι χαρουμενος...
> 
> ardi για παπουτσια δες DMT Ειναι απιστευτο παπουτσι οικονομικο με ιταλικη ποιοτητα και αγωνιστικες προδιαγραφες και τιμες....ΕλληνωνΕγω 2 χρονια τωρα δεν τα αλλαζω με τιποτα! (Αλλες μαρκες sidi, specialized).


Eυτυχως που δεν ειναι ολοι της ιδιας νοοτροπιας ρε συ... Οχι αδικο, πολυ αδικο εχει. Εντελως ακυρη αποψη για μενα. Αλλα ενταξει ο καθενας οπως το βλεπει...

Για παπουτσια θα το εχω στο μυαλο μου αν και δεν με βέπω να τ'αλλαζω συντομα!




> Αυτό έχει εσωτερικά μαξιλαράκι;
> Γενικά όλα τα shorts έχουνε μαξιλαράκι ή μόνο τα κολάν έχουν;


Δεν βλεπω να το λεει με μια προχειρη ματια οποτε δεν εχει. Αν ειχε θα το ανεφερε σιγουρα. Πηγαινε και στο site της εταιρειας

----------


## Νikosanagn

Mια φορά πήγα να κάνω εμετό απο τα γέλια απο αυτή την ταινία θεε μου πόσο πλάκα έχει σε κάποια σημεία!  :Laughing:

----------


## kostantis

Τώρα το είδα ότι έχει.
Removable stretch Lycra liner is connected with buttons and features chamois crotch padding.
Απλά το μαξιλαράκι το φοράς σαν μποξεράκι,δεν είναι ενσωματωμένο.
http://www.alpinestars.com/cycling/manual_shorts.htm

----------


## ardi21

> Τώρα το είδα ότι έχει.
> Removable stretch Lycra liner is connected with buttons and features chamois crotch padding.
> Απλά το μαξιλαράκι το φοράς σαν μποξεράκι,δεν είναι ενσωματωμένο.
> http://www.alpinestars.com/cycling/manual_shorts.htm


 :One thumb up: 

Ναι στις βερμουδες ειναι αφαιρουμενο. Και σε μενα ετσι ειναι

----------


## kostantis

> Ναι στις βερμουδες ειναι αφαιρουμενο. Και σε μενα ετσι ειναι


Όταν φοράς το μαξιλαράκι δεν φοράς και εσώρουχο φαντάζομαι;
Εσένα σε έχει βολέψει η βερμούδα και το εξωτερικό μαξιλαράκι;
Είναι άνετο; :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: kostantis πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 12 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Άσε τα φαρδιά και πάρε ένα κολλάν να νιώσεις άντρας!


Ποδηλάτης αλλά robin hood θα το παίξουμε; :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

> Όταν φοράς το μαξιλαράκι δεν φοράς και εσώρουχο φαντάζομαι;
> Εσένα σε έχει βολέψει η βερμούδα και το εξωτερικό μαξιλαράκι;
> Είναι άνετο;


Ναι δεν φορας κανονικο εσωρουχο. Το αναφεραμε πιο πριν.

Μια χαρα ειναι :One thumb up:

----------


## kostantis

Okeik thanx ardi. :One thumb up: 
Το ρισκάρεις να παραγγείλεις βερμούδα χωρίς να την δοκιμάσεις;.....

----------


## ardi21

> Okeik thanx ardi.
> Το ρισκάρεις να παραγγείλεις βερμούδα χωρίς να την δοκιμάσεις;.....


Δες στην εταιρεια αν εχει μεγεθολογιο. Προσωπικα οτι εχω παρει, εχω μετρηθει και δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα

----------


## pelasgian

> Το ραντεβού έκλεισε για αύριο το απόγευμα στις 17:00 στα Μελίσσια, στη διασταύρωση της Λεωφόρου Πεντέλης με τη Λεωφόρο Αναπαύσεως και την Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου (είναι η συνέχεια της Λεωφόρου Δημοκρατίας των Μελισσίων).
> 
> Η παρέα είναι ανοικτή σε ποδηλάτες. Όποιος θέλει, έρχεται.


και γιατί δεν έρχεστε και στο freeday μετά;

----------


## senkradvii

> Δυστυχώς υπάρχει κόσμος που δεν κατανοεί την αξία της ανιδιοτελούς προσφοράς και την ικανοποίηση που παίρνεις μέσω αυτής. Μη δίνεις σημασία, σεβαστή η επιλογή του, αλλά οφείλει να σεβαστεί όσα δεν πράττει ο ίδιος, αντί να σε κάνει να νιώθεις άσχημα γι' αυτό.


Συμφωνώ και εγώ.  :One thumb up: 

Κeep enlighting us Vamvakoolas!  :Respekt:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> και γιατί δεν έρχεστε και στο freeday μετά;


Δεν νομίζω οτι έχει freeday σήμερα...

----------


## JohnPro

Κριμα που κλεψανε το ποδηλατο μ... Αντε μην πω τιποτα...

----------


## pelasgian

> Δεν νομίζω οτι έχει freeday σήμερα...


όντως δεν έχει, επόμενο 29...
Φτου και ήθελα να γίνει ένα τζέρτζελο σήμερα.

----------


## ardi21

Ψιλοκοιτουσα για φωτα τωρα και το ματι μου επεσε στο Cateye EL600RC. Eχω ηδη ενα μικρο της εταιρειας και ειμαι ικανοποιημενος.

Εψαξα πρωτα στο chainreaction και βλεπω 72 ευρω + μεταφορικα. Παω μετα στο ebay και βλεπω 43.5 Λιρες (49 ευρω δηλαδη) μαζι με μεταφορικα.

Παω να δω και απο Ελλαδα και το πετυχαινω στον tsiriko...140 ευρω!!!. Αφου στην αρχη νομιζα οτι ειναι το επομενο μοντελο 610 με τα 2 led (που και αυτο να ηταν τα 140 ειναι πολλα). Αμ δε...

Ρε πλακα μας κανει? Θα του στειλω να τον κραξω asap.

----------


## JohnPro

:Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  ελεος!!!!

----------


## Νikosanagn

Kαι που θα του στείλεις?

Θα σου απαντήσει με μια φθηνή δικαιολογία, έτσι μου τα φέρνουν τόσο μου τα δίνει ο προμηθευτής και μλκιες, και η τιμή δεν θα αλλάξει ποτέ...

----------


## ardi21

> Kαι που θα του στείλεις?
> 
> Θα σου απαντήσει με μια φθηνή δικαιολογία, έτσι μου τα φέρνουν τόσο μου τα δίνει ο προμηθευτής και μλκιες, και η τιμή δεν θα αλλάξει ποτέ...


Χεστηκ@. Εγω θελω να τον κραξω για να μου βγει η ενταση :Laughing:  Και θα το κανω στο fb για να το δουν 6.5Κ ατομα

Μα 2πλασια τιμη απο chain και 3 πλασια+ απο ebay?!

Στο wiggle το εχει 60 ευρω μαζι με μεταφορικα. Τα υπολοιπα κυμαινονται στην τιμη του chain...

----------


## senkradvii

Όχι ρε καλά θα κάνεις. Βέβαια με ευγενικό τρόπο! Έτσι πρέπει να κάνουν όλοι οι συνειδητοποιημένοι καταναλωτές!

----------


## ardi21

> Όχι ρε καλά θα κάνεις. *Βέβαια με ευγενικό τρόπο!* Έτσι πρέπει να κάνουν όλοι οι συνειδητοποιημένοι καταναλωτές!


Ενοοειται. Και συμφωνω, οσοι βλεπουν τετοια πραγματα πρεπει να το αναφερουν. Ετσι υπαρχει μια ελπιδα να αλλαξει κατι.

Δεν μιλαμε για μικρες διαφορες 5-10% (που εκει προτιμω να στηριξω Ελληνικα μαγαζια και ας δωσω κατι παραπανω) μιλαμε για κλεψιμο

----------


## Νikosanagn

Αυτό με το facebook είναι καλό, πες μου αν είναι να σου κάνω αρέσκω στο ποστ σου  :Razz:

----------


## JohnPro

Ανοιξε ομαδα... Σκανδαλο θα γινει...

----------


## senkradvii

He he! too much  :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

Oχι ρε παιδα ειπαμε. Σιγα μην το παω και στον Αρειο Παγο. Ενα ποστ αρκει

Το εκανα. Οποιος θελει ας μπει να δει

----------


## JohnPro

:Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Πράγματι Άρδη, μερικοί Έλληνες έμποροι είναι τραγικοί. Τα ευτελή φωτάκια που αγοράζουμε από το e-bay με 2€ με τα μεταφορικά (μπροστινό και πίσω φως, LED, χωρίς μπαταρίες στη συσκευασία), τα είδα σε ελληνικό ποδηλατάδικο με 15€. Απλώς τα έβαλαν σε συσκευασία και πρόσθεσαν τις μπαταρίες. Ίσως τα πωλούν σε πενταπλάσια τιμή από εκείνη που τα αγοράζουν.

Δυστυχώς το κυνήγι της υπεραξίας διώχνει τους πελάτες προς το εξωτερικό. Ελπίζω να το καταλάβουν γρήγορα, εκτός κι αν είναι τόσοι εκείνοι που δεν κάνουν έρευνα αγοράς, που τους συμφέρει να χάνουν όσους ψάχνουν.

_____________________________________________________________


Σήμερα έκανα 52 χιλιόμετρα ποδηλασίας. Ξεκινήσαμε με τον ξάδερφο και τον Κωστή από Μελίσσια και αρχίσαμε να ανεβαίνουμε την Πεντέλη  ...μέχρι που ακούω ένα φσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσστ από το λάστιχο του Κωστή. Έβαλε νέα σαμπρέλα, τη φούσκωσε, αλλά έσπασε η βαλβίδα της. Δεύτερη σαμπρέλα δεν είχε (μόνο ο mouse κουβαλάει δύο σαμπρέλες και μπαλώματα  :Razz: ), ενώ εγώ είχα για mountain. Οπότε μας άφησε και κατηφόρησε ποδαράτο για το ποδηλατάδικο στα Μελίσσια.

Οι εναπομείναντες δύο συνεχίσαμε την ανοδική πορεία, φάγαμε τρελό αντίθετο άνεμο πριν την κορυφή. Σε κάποιο σημείο ξεκαβαλήσαμε και το πήγαμε ποδαράτο για 700-800 μέτρα, αφού με τόσα μποφόρ κόντρα αέρα και ανηφόρα, δεν πήγαινε το πράμα. Κάποια στιγμή ήμασταν σε χαλίκι, κάναμε πετάλι και σπινάριζε ο τροχός αντί να πηγαίνουμε μπροστά, εξαιτίας του ανέμου.  :Laughing: 

Βγήκαμε κορυφή, περάσαμε από Άγιο Πέτρο, Διόνυσο, Εκάλη, Νέα Ερυθραία, Μαρούσι (Άλσος Συγγρού), Χαλάνδρι.

Ήταν πολύ όμορφα με παρέα, δεν καταλάβαμε πώς πέρασαν οι ώρες, ενώ και ο καιρός ήταν καλός, αν εξαιρέσουμε τον άνεμο στην κορυφή του βουνού και το κρύο. Η πλάκα είναι ότι ξεκίνησα με αντιανεμικό, γύρισα πίσω, το άφησα και πήρα δεύτερο κοντομάνικο (+φούτερ), αφού είχε 19° και ήλιο. Το μετάνιωσα όμως στην κορυφή, αν και δεν είχε τόσο κρύο όσο είχα φάει τη Δευτέρα.


Ανανεώσαμε το ραντεβού μάλλον για Τρίτη. Αυτή τη φορά πιο νωρίς, ώστε να κάνουμε μεγαλύτερη βόλτα, ίσως προς λίμνη Μαραθώνα και Νέα Μάκρη.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Εμμ... Όχι 2 σαμπρέλες... Από αύριο 3...  :Laughing: 

Στο κλίμα τον ημερών δηλαδή κι εσείς. Ανεβήκατε τον δικό σας Γολγοθά...  :Razz: 

Στο επόμενο session πιθανότατα να έρθω κι εγώ. Όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά για να έχετε σαμπρέλες αν σας κάτσει στραβή...  :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

Χρειαζόμαστε ποικιλία όμως. Δύο είναι με trekking με 700άρι λάστιχο, εγώ με mountain 26", ο Κωστής με ποδήλατο δρόμου. Οπότε χρειαζόμαστε 9 σαμπρέλες για να έχουμε 3 από το κάθε είδος.  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Θα δω τι μπορώ να κάνω... Το πολύ πολύ να έρθω με το αυτοκίνητο και να φορτώσω 2-3 ποδήλατα να αλλάζετε on fly...  :Laughing:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Αυτά είναι.. ωραία πράγματα... :One thumb up:

----------


## ipo

Πλάκα-πλάκα, θα πάω να αγοράσω και δεύτερη σαμπρέλα. Είναι κρίμα να χαλάσει η βόλτα αν σου σκάσει δεύτερη φορά λάστιχο, ενώ δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο να μείνεις από λάστιχο ενώ είσαι 20-30km μακριά από το σπίτι σου (ειδικά αν είναι κλειστά τα καταστήματα). Έχει πάνω από 10 χρόνια να μου σκάσει λάστιχο στο ποδήλατο, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις, ειδικά τώρα που κάνω κάμποσα χιλιόμετρα.

Σαμπρέλες από πού προμηθεύεστε; Ποδηλατάδικο γειτονιάς ή online;

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Σαμπρέλες από πού προμηθεύεστε; Ποδηλατάδικο γειτονιάς ή online;


Ποδηλατάς της γειτονιάς. Δεν αξίζει να πας σε online παραγγελίες για 2-3€/σαμπρέλα...

----------


## senkradvii

Ε ναι ρε παιδιά.. Αν είναι να κερδίσεις 1 ευρώ τι να λέει. Δωσ'το στο τοπικό μαγαζί να στηρίξεις και λίγο τον τόπο σου.  :Wink:

----------


## ipo

Σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν είναι θέμα κόστους, αλλά ζήτημα καταναλωτικής συνείδησης. Είμαι υπέρ της στήριξης του Έλληνα εμπόρου, αρκεί αυτός να μην είναι άπληστος. Αν το κέρδος (ως ποσοστό της τιμής, όχι απλώς ως ποσό) είναι πολλαπλάσιο για κάποιον έμπορο, προτιμώ να δώσω τα χρήματά μου σε άλλον έμπορο.

Επί του προκειμένου: Βλέπω ότι το cyclist έχει τις σαμπρέλες από 4€. Αν θέλω να παραγγείλω κι άλλα πράγματα απ' έξω (ώστε να αποσβεστούν τα μεταφορικά), γιατί να τις πληρώσω διπλή τιμή στην Ελλάδα;

Δε θα με πείραζε να πληρώσω 20€ περισσότερο για να πάρω ένα ποδήλατο από το ποδηλατάδικο της γειτονιάς, αλλά θα με πείραζε να πληρώσω ένα ανταλλακτικό σε διπλή τιμή (εφόσον υπάρχει εύκολη εναλλακτική) κι ας μιλάμε μόνο για λίγα ευρώ διαφορά. Πρέπει να βλέπουμε τις διαφορές ποσοστιαία όταν κάνουμε έρευνα αγοράς, όχι να έχουμε τη λογική του καφέ ("έλα μωρέ, ένας καφές είναι") και να πληρώνουμε όσο-όσο τα προϊόντα και τις υπηρεσίες χαμηλής τιμής. Είναι γνωστό ότι τα μεγαλύτερα ποσοστιαία περιθώρια κέρδους είναι στα προϊόντα χαμηλής τιμής, επειδή υπάρχει κόσμος που δεν ενδιαφέρεται αν θα δώσει για το ίδιο προϊόν 2€ ή 5€.


Κοιτούσα σήμερα τις τιμές στο bikestation. Τη μία είδα τα φανάρια που τα έχει σε 5πλάσια τιμή από το e-bay, την άλλη είδα ότι ακρίβυνε 35% κάποια προϊόντα σε σχέση με τον περασμένο μήνα. Ενώ είχα θετικές εντυπώσεις, δε σκοπεύω πλέον να περάσω από εκεί στο μέλλον, με δεδομένο ότι είναι μακριά από το σπίτι μου, εκτός αν αναθεωρήσει τιμές του. Είχε το πλεονέκτημα της τιμής και το σκότωσε. Ας πρόσεχε.

Η δική μας συμπεριφορά διαμορφώνει την πολιτική των επιχειρηματιών. Όσο αδιαφορούμε, τόσο αυξάνουν τις τιμές τους και μειώνουν την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών. Όσο ψαχνόμαστε, τόσο επιβιώνουν εκείνοι που έχουν πελατοκεντρική πολιτική και λογικά περιθώρια κέρδους.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 36 λεπτά και 57 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Κωστή, μιας και ρώτησες, η τρόμπα μου που σου άρεσε και παραλίγο να σε σώσει σήμερα (αν είχες και 2η σαμπρέλα  :Razz: ), αγοράστηκε από το pulse100 στη Νέα Ερυθραία, έναντι 16,5€. Eίναι η Pro Minipump Performance 2-way. Σχετικά ελαφριά, διπλής δράσης, για βαλβίδες presta και schrader, με μανόμετρο και για πιέσεις μέχρι 120 psi.

----------


## kostantis

52km;
Μπράβο ρε παιδιά,όσο πάει ανεβαίνει η ομάδα. :Biggrin:

----------


## senkradvii

> Η δική μας συμπεριφορά διαμορφώνει την πολιτική των επιχειρηματιών. Όσο αδιαφορούμε, τόσο αυξάνουν τις τιμές τους και μειώνουν την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών. Όσο ψαχνόμαστε, τόσο επιβιώνουν εκείνοι που έχουν πελατοκεντρική πολιτική και λογικά περιθώρια κέρδους.


Σωστότατος!

----------


## JohnPro

Ρε με κανετε και ζηλευω...  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  Θα αγορασω το καλοκαιρι ποδηλατο και θα παρω  15 λουκετα και θα βαλω συναγερμο...  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Έχει ψωνίσει κανείς κάποιο ρούχο από αυτό το κατάστημα;
Έχει κανά 2-3 ποδηλατικά ρούχα που μου άρεσαν.  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

Το cyclist.gr έχει μία ωραία ενότητα με πληροφορίες επισκευής, αγορών, ενδυμασίας και άλλες. Mouse, έχει επίσης πληροφορίες για την αντικατάσταση τακακιών σε δισκόφρενα.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Thanx for sharing.  :One thumb up:

----------


## kostantis

Βρήκα φωτάκι επιτέλους για το ποδήλατο μου.
Δεν έχει βάση αλλά θα βρω τρόπο να το στερεώσω.
4100 lumens μόνο! :Blink:  :onetooth:

----------


## ipo

Αυτός φτιάχτηκε μόνο για να σπάσει το ρεκόρ Γκίνες. Τι να κάνεις ένα φακό που ψήνει αυγά και καίει ό,τι βρεθεί σε κοντινή απόσταση; Αν σου ανάψει κατά λάθος στο σακίδιο, θα πάρει φωτιά, ενώ θα στραβώνει όποιον βρεθεί στη δέσμη του. Το σημαντικότερο μειονέκτημα είναι η αυτονομία:

Battery Lifetime: 5 Minutes

----------


## kostantis

Το πρώτο που είδα στα χαρακτηριστικά του ήτανε η διάρκεια μπαταρίας του και εκεί έλιωσα.
Σαφώς και το έγραψα για πλάκα ότι σκοπεύω να το αγοράσω και να το χρησιμοποιώ σαν φωτάκι για το ποδήλατο. :Wink: 
Πάντως το σίγουρο είναι ότι τα 5 αυτά λεπτά που θα το ανάβει κάποιος και θα το έχει στο ποδήλατο θα βλέπει τα πάντα όλα. :onetooth: 

Καλή Ανάσταση.  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

Κατάλαβα ότι το έγραψες για πλάκα για το ποδήλατο, αλλά συνεχίζω να έχω την απορία ποιος θα τον αγοράσει. Με τέτοια διάρκεια μπαταρίας, τα σενάρια χρήσης είναι ελάχιστα.


Σήμερα το απόγευμα που είχα χρόνο, πέρασα την αλυσίδα και τα γρανάζια με πετρέλαιο, για να φύγει το πουρί. Πράγματι το πετρέλαιο κάνει καλή δουλειά ως διαλυτικό μέσο. Η αλυσίδα έγινε σχεδόν σαν καινούρια, αλλά τα γρανάζια θέλουν πολύ τρίψιμο ακόμα για να καθαρίσουν μέχρι τον άξονα. Αφαίρεσα το πετρέλαιο με μπόλικο σαπούνι, λίπανα ξανά την αλυσίδα και τη σκούπισα.

----------


## Giorgos18

Μπορεις να καψεις καναν οδηγο που σου την εσπασε στο δρομο.  :Very Happy:

----------


## CrAcKeZ

Αν και παλιό το θεματάκι.. έχω βάλει μοτέρ εδώ και λίγο διάστημα, 1kw στα 48v. Ανεβαίνει τα πάντα.. αν και στις τρελά μεγάλες ανηφόρες ζορίζεται....τα χουμε τα κιλάκια μας(92) και με ύψος 1.80κάτι κόβει και ο άνεμος χαχαχαχα

----------


## ipo

1 kWatt πρέπει να είναι καλό για ποδήλατο. Άλλοι βάζουν μόνο τη μισή ισχύ. Αν κάνεις λίγο πετάλι στην ανηφόρα δεν πηγαίνει μια χαρά; Τι αυτονομία έχει;

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Αν και παλιό το θεματάκι.. έχω βάλει μοτέρ εδώ και λίγο διάστημα, 1kw στα 48v. Ανεβαίνει τα πάντα.. αν και στις τρελά μεγάλες ανηφόρες ζορίζεται....τα χουμε τα κιλάκια μας(92) και με ύψος 1.80κάτι κόβει και ο άνεμος χαχαχαχα


Ενδιαφέρον. Τι βάρος σου προσθέτει; Τι πατέντα έχεις κάνει; Το μοτέρ δίνει ροπή απευθείας στην μεσαία τριβή ή απλά γυρνάει τα πετάλια;

Ανέβασε και καμία φωτό...  :Cool:

----------


## JohnPro

Μηπως πρεπει να βαλω και γω? (1.80, 85 κιλα 15 ετων!!!)

----------


## qwertyuiop

John Pro έχουμε ακριβώς τις ίδες αναλογίες!
Μου ρίχνεις 25 κιλά όμως.  :Razz:

----------


## JohnPro

:Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Έχω από τότε που έβαλα το κοντεράκι δεν μπορώ να το σετάρω με τίποτα.
Παίζει να δοκίμασα τον σένσορα σε όλες τις ακτίνες αλλά τίποτα.
Βγάζω τον σένσορα,τον κουνάω μπρος πίσω μπροστά ακριβώς από τον δέκτη και δουλεύει.
Τι μπορεί να γίνεται,υπάρχει κάποιο κόλπο για να λειτοργήσει;
Έχω απελπιστεί... :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

> Έχω από τότε που έβαλα το κοντεράκι δεν μπορώ να το σετάρω με τίποτα.
> Παίζει να δοκίμασα τον σένσορα σε όλες τις ακτίνες αλλά τίποτα.
> Βγάζω τον σένσορα,τον κουνάω μπρος πίσω μπροστά ακριβώς από τον δέκτη και δουλεύει.
> Τι μπορεί να γίνεται,υπάρχει κάποιο κόλπο για να λειτοργήσει;
> Έχω απελπιστεί...


Αφου δουλευει εκτος ποδηλατου τοτε δεν εχει προβλημα (λογικα)

Σιγουρεψου οτι πομπος και δεκτης ειναι απολυτα ευθυγραμισμενοι και *πολυ* κοντα οταν γυρναει η ροδα. Στο manual θα λεει την μεγιστη αποσταση που πρεπει να απεχουν.

----------


## kostantis

Δοκίμασα να το ευθυγραμμήσω όσο μπορώ,έβαλα τον πομπό μία χαμηλά στην ακτίνα και μία ψηλά.
Θα κάνω άλλη μία προσπάθεια αύριο να δω τι θα δω.

----------


## JohnPro

> Κατάλαβα ότι το έγραψες για πλάκα για το ποδήλατο, αλλά συνεχίζω να έχω την απορία ποιος θα τον αγοράσει. Με τέτοια διάρκεια μπαταρίας, τα σενάρια χρήσης είναι ελάχιστα.
> 
> 
> Σήμερα το απόγευμα που είχα χρόνο, πέρασα την αλυσίδα και τα γρανάζια με πετρέλαιο, για να φύγει το πουρί. Πράγματι το πετρέλαιο κάνει καλή δουλειά ως διαλυτικό μέσο. Η αλυσίδα έγινε σχεδόν σαν καινούρια, αλλά τα γρανάζια θέλουν πολύ τρίψιμο ακόμα για να καθαρίσουν μέχρι τον άξονα. Αφαίρεσα το πετρέλαιο με μπόλικο σαπούνι, λίπανα ξανά την αλυσίδα και τη σκούπισα.


Τι πετρελαιο?

----------


## kostantis

> Τι πετρελαιο?


25 οκτανίων. :Cool:

----------


## pelasgian

πετρέλαιο; degreaser χρειάζεσαι ή βενζίνη καθαρισμού. 
Α, και μην χρησιμοποιείς wd40, διότι αφήνει μάκα.
Βάλε λάδι για όπλα ή ραπτομηχανές. 
Εγώ βάζω και αυτοκινήτου SAE 40

Στα ρουλεμάν ΜΗΝ βάλεις ΛΑΔΙ ΠΟΤΕ.
(μπαίνει μέσα σε τριχοειδείς ρωγμές στους σφαιροτριβείς και δημιουργεί υδραυλική πίεση που τα σπάει).
Εκει χρησιμοποιείς μόνο ΓΡΑΣΟ κατά προτίμηση λιθίου.

----------


## ipo

> Τι πετρελαιο?


Πήρα φωτιστικό πετρέλαιο από το super market, επειδή έτσι μου είπε ο ποδηλατάς. Πιστεύω ότι και από το βενζινάδικο να έπαιρνα Diesel, με το 1/4 της τιμής, πάλι την ίδια δουλειά θα έκανα. Για να μη σου πω και πετρέλαιο θέρμανσης που έχει πρόσμιξη θείου.  :Razz: 


Πελασγέ, έχω δοκιμάσει βενζίνη στο παρελθόν, αλλά το πετρέλαιο κάνει καλύτερη δουλειά ως διαλυτικό μέσο για τις βρομιές που επικάθονται στην αλυσίδα. Επίσης έχω δοκιμάσει wd40 και δεν έδινε αξιόλογο αποτέλεσμα. Το πιο αποτελεσματικό, μετά το πετρέλαιο, είναι το Azax για τα τζάμια. Όταν μου το είχε προτείνει ένας φίλος, γελούσα, αλλά μόλις δοκιμάσαμε έμεινα άφωνος, αφού τα είχε πάει πολύ καλύτερα από το WD40 και τη βενζίνη. Ξαναλέω όμως ότι το καλύτερο είναι το πετρέλαιο.

Λάδι βάζω ένα ειδικό της Shimano, αλλά ψάχνω εναλλακτική, διότι ξέρω ότι άμα σου το πασάρουν ειδικό για ποδήλατο, κοπανάνε όσο θέλουν στη τιμή (65€ το λίτρο είναι τραγική τιμή). Μου έχουν πει ότι δεν κάνει το λάδι του αυτοκινήτου. Χρειάζεσαι κάποιο που να μην κρατάει το χώμα τη σκόνη και το καυσαέριο.

Πολύ σημαντικό είναι να σκουπίζεις την αλυσίδα μετά τη λίπανση, με απορροφητικό χαρτί, ώστε να μη μένει λάδι στην επιφάνειά της, παρά μόνο μέσα στις αρθρώσεις. Δεν το ήξερα αυτό κι ενώ μου είχε κρατήσει η αλυσίδα καινούρια χωρίς λάδωμα, πάνω από 4 μήνες, μόλις την έπλυνα και τη λάδωσα (επειδή είχε πιάσει λάσπη σε off-road) άρχισε αμέσως να μαζεύει μπίχλα.

----------


## pelasgian

για αυτό σου είπα λάδι όπλου ή ραπτομηχανής. 
Πετρέλαιο; χμ...
έχει νόημα σε πιστολέτο με κομπρεσέρ αν έχεις ΜΕΓΑΛΗ επιφάνεια, αλλά αν απλά βάλεις degreaser ή βενζίνη σε ένα χαρτί και την πάρεις 5-6 στροφές, καθαρίζει τέλεια. 

Αφού καθαρίσει και μετά, βάλε πάλι στο χαρτάκι λίγο λάδι και πάρτη πέντε έξι στροφές. 
Συμπληρώνεις (στο χαρτί) μέχρι που να αρχίσει να βγαίνει στους δίσκους. 

Καθαρίζεις και τους δίσκους με παλιά οδοντόβουρτσα και βενζίνη. 

WD40 είναι στα όρια της καταστροφής από σαμποτάζ. Μην βάλεις ποτέ αυτή τη $#@$#@ εκτός αν ΒΓΑΖΕΙΣ σκουριασμένες βίδες και έχεις χρώμα από δίπλα, οπότε δεν σηκώνει παραδοσιακά πράγματα (καμινέτο κλπ). 

Επίσης, πάρα πολύ καλό degreaser είναι το σαμπουάν ή το απορρυπαντικό πιάτων. Αν έχεις ασφάλεια στην αλυσίδα (καλό να έχεις και εξολκέα πύρου ώστε αν σπάσει, να βγάλεις ένα δύο αρθρώματα και να περάσεις την ασφάλεια εκ νέου) την βγάζεις τελείως, την πετάς σε ζεστή σαπουνάδα και την τρίβεις με χοντρή βούρτσα. 

Αν όμως το μήνα μία φορά κάνεις degrease, και regrease, δεν χρειάζεται τέτοια πράγματα. 

p.s. έχω την ίδια αλυσίδα από το 1996  :Laughing: 

p.s.2 λυπαντικά για ΠΟΔΗΛΑΤΑ;;; και το αυτοκινήτου είναι ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ;;; ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΧΑΑΑΑ!!! ναι, του ποδηλάτου το λάδι δουλεύει στις 5,000 στροφές και τους 300 βαθμούς και ... δεν κάνει γιατί πιάνει βρώμες ... από ΚΑΥΣΑΕΡΙΟ (αυτό που φτιάχνει δε ο θάλαμος καύσης που ΚΑΘΑΡΙΖΕΙ αυτό το λάδι). Και σαλάτας να βάλεις στο ποδήλατο ή να φτύσεις, μια χαρά θα κάνει btw. 

65 το λίτρο; Μιλάμε σας πιάνουν MAJOR κώτσους.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Το πετρέλαιο αργεί να εξατμιστεί, οπότε σε περίπτωση χρήσης του για καθαρισμό αλυσίδας/κασέτας/εκτροχιαστή θα πρέπει να καθαριστεί πολύ καλά. Αν δεν γίνει καλός καθαρισμός (δεν προτιμάται νερό σε μεγάλες ποσότητες γιατί υπάρχει κίνδυνος να μπει σε άξονες και μεσαίες τριβές - όπως άλλωστε και η βενζίνη ή το πετρέλαιο) και έχουν μείνει υπολείμματα, τότε το λάδι που θα τοποθετήσουμε δεν θα "πιάσει" με κίνδυνο άμεσης φθοράς της αλυσίδας.

Η βενζίνη θα έλεγα είναι καλύτερη λύση...

Τελευταία φορά, είχα καθαρίσει το όλο σύστημα με οδοντόβουρτσα και υγρό πιάτων αλλά η διαδικασία ήταν χρονοβόρα και δεν είχε τα βέλτιστα αποτελέσματα. Πάντως πολύ σημαντικό είναι αυτό που αναφέρει ο ipo:




> Πολύ σημαντικό είναι να σκουπίζεις την αλυσίδα μετά τη λίπανση, με απορροφητικό χαρτί, ώστε να μη μένει λάδι στην επιφάνειά της, παρά μόνο μέσα στις αρθρώσεις.


Κάθε φορά κάνω αυτή την δουλειά μετά από βόλτα...

----------


## ipo

Αν πας σε σαπούνια, το καλύτερο είναι το απορρυπαντικό ρούχων για πλύσιμο στο χέρι. Αυτό αφαιρεί σχετικά γρήγορα, λάδι, γράσο κλπ. Αλλά δεν αρκεί για την αλυσίδα. Το έχω δοκιμάσει ΚΑΙ αυτό, όπως και το απορρυπαντικό πιάτων. Εξειδικευμένο βιομηχανικό degreaser δεν έχω δοκιμάσει, αλλά, όπως είπα και πριν, το πετρέλαιο κάνει καλή δουλειά και μου αρκεί, οπότε δεν το ψάχνω περισσότερο στο ζήτημα του καθαρισμού.

Πάμε στα λιπαντικά τώρα. Το γεγονός ότι μας έχουν πιάσει κότσο με τα ποδηλατικά λιπαντικά είναι αναμφισβήτητο. Γι' αυτό ψάχνω να δω ποιες είναι οι εναλλακτικές. Έχω δοκιμάσει στο παρελθόν λάδι αυτοκινήτου (πλήρως συνθετικό Mobil 1) και είχα δει ότι πράγματι μαζεύει χώμα.

Το λεπτό λάδι όπλου, ραπτομηχανής (ή κουρευτικής μηχανής), ίσως κάνει δουλειά, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι συμφέρει. Και αυτά πωλούνται σε συνήθως σε μικρές συσκευασίες (5 έως 125 ml), οπότε έρχεσαι στα ίδια με το ποδηλατικό λιπαντικό.

Κάποιοι ποδηλάτες λένε ότι τα λάδια που χρησιμοποιούνται στις αλυσίδες μοτοσυκλετών έχουν μεγαλύτερο ιξώδες και δεν κάνουν για ποδήλατο. Της μηχανής των αυτοκινήτων δε φαίνεται να κάνουν δουλειά σε βάθος χρόνου, ούτε θα ήθελα να καθαρίζω την αλυσίδα μου κάθε εβδομάδα. Είναι πάνω από μία ώρα δουλειά η καλή απολίπανση, ξέπλυμα, λίπανση, γραναζιών και αλυσίδας και δε θέλω να τρώω το χρόνο μου σε αυτή τη διαδικασία κάθε τρεις και λίγο.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 39 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Το πετρέλαιο αργεί να εξατμιστεί, οπότε σε περίπτωση χρήσης του για καθαρισμό αλυσίδας/κασέτας/εκτροχιαστή θα πρέπει να καθαριστεί πολύ καλά. Αν δεν γίνει καλός καθαρισμός (δεν προτιμάται νερό σε μεγάλες ποσότητες γιατί υπάρχει κίνδυνος να μπει σε άξονες και μεσαίες τριβές - όπως άλλωστε και η βενζίνη ή το πετρέλαιο) και έχουν μείνει υπολείμματα, τότε το λάδι που θα τοποθετήσουμε δεν θα "πιάσει" με κίνδυνο άμεσης φθοράς της αλυσίδας.


Εννοείται ότι ξεπλένεις το πετρέλαιο με πολύ σαπούνι ρούχων. Με νερό δε διαλύεται το πετρέλαιο και μένει όλο εκεί.

Η διαδικασία έχει ως εξής:

1) Καθαρισμός της αλυσίδας και των γραναζιών με πετρέλαιο και βουρτσάκι. Χρειάζεται προσοχή να έχουμε βάλει κάποιο πλαστικό στο πάτωμα για να μη λερώσουμε. Αν είμαστε στο δρόμο, δεν το αφήνουμε να τρέχει, αλλά φροντίζουμε να το μαζεύουμε.

2) Πολύ καλό ξέπλυμα του πετρελαίου με πολύ σαπούνι (καλύτερα ρούχων).

3) Ξέπλυμα του σαπουνιού με νερό.

4) Στέγνωμα της αλυσίδας με απορροφητικό χαρτί.

5) Λίπανση της αλυσίδας με το ειδικό λάδι ή ό,τι άλλο πιστεύουμε ότι κάνει καλή δουλειά. Αφού τη λιπάνουμε όλη, την κάνουμε μερικές στροφές.

6) Σκούπισμα της αλυσίδας με απορροφητικό χαρτί.



Όσα αναφέρω είναι δοκιμασμένα από εμένα, καθώς και προτάσεις που μου έκαναν ποδηλατάδες. Η αλυσίδα γίνεται σχεδόν σαν καινούρια, αν ακολουθήσετε τη διαδικασία που περιγράφω.

----------


## ardi21

Eγω για τον καθαρισμο αλυσιδας προτεινω να παρει οποιος δεν εχει το μηχανηματακι. Ριχνεις μεσα οτι καθαριστικο θες (χωρις το φοβο μην παει σε μερη που δεν θες), γυρνας καμια 10αρια φορες το συστημα και σε 2 λεπτα -στην κυριολεξια- εχεις πεντακαθαρη αλυσιδα. Την σκουπιζεις, την λαδωνεις και 4 λεπτα εισαι ετοιμος.

----------


## ipo

> Eγω για τον καθαρισμο αλυσιδας προτεινω να παρει οποιος δεν εχει το μηχανηματακι. Ριχνεις μεσα οτι καθαριστικο θες (χωρις το φοβο μην παει σε μερη που δεν θες), γυρνας καια 10αρια φορες το συστημα και σε 2 λεπτα -στην κυριολεξια- εχεις πεντακαθαρη αλυσιδα. Την σκουπιζεις, την λαδωνεις και 4 λεπτα εισαι ετοιμος.


Ποιο καθαριστικό χρησιμοποιείς και πώς το ξεπλένεις;

----------


## ardi21

> Ποιο καθαριστικό χρησιμοποιείς και πώς το ξεπλένεις;


Εγω εχω παρει "ποδηλατικα". Μετα το ντιγκριζερ απλα την καθαριζω με ενα πανι. Επειδη ομως δεν ειμαι φαν της καθαριοτητας στο ποδηλατο (βαριεμαι + οτι γουσταρω να βλεπω το mtb βρωμιαρικο :Razz: ) μου εχουν κρατησει πολυ καιρο.

Υποψιν οτι λαδι βαζεις με το σταγονομετρο, δεν το λουζεις (γι'αυτο δεν καθαριζω καν την αλυσιδα μετα) οποτε αργει να σου τελειωσει ακομα και αν εισαι πολυ τυπικος. Επισης αν δεν πας χωμα δεν χρειαζεται καθε 3 και λιγο να κανεις αυτη την διαδιακασια. Αραια και που.

----------


## ipo

Ούτε εγώ έχω την αξίωση να έχω το ποδήλατο να γυαλίζει, αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς θα βρομίσει μετά από λίγο. Αλλά εκ των πραγμάτων, τώρα που άρχισα να κάνω χιλιόμετρα, βλέπω ότι χρειάζεται συντήρηση η αλυσίδα, διαφορετικά αρχίζει να ακούγεται μετά από 100-200 χιλιόμετρα.

Μία φορά έκανα για λίγα μέτρα off-road σε πολλή λάσπη και η αλυσίδα αχρηστεύτηκε, ενώ επί 5-6 μήνες δεν είχα ασχοληθεί μαζί της. Φαντάζομαι ότι εσύ που πας σε μονοπάτι θα θέλεις κάθε φορά να τη φροντίζεις.

Ενδιαφέρον φαίνεται το συστηματάκι που πρότεινες, με δεδομένο ότι κάνει "καθαρή" δουλειά και δεν τρώει χρόνο. Το είχα σνομπάρει στο παρελθόν, αλλά τώρα το ξανασκέφτομαι. Μάλιστα είδα ότι υπάρχουν degreaser υδατοδιαλυτά, οπότε το ξέπλυμα θα είναι πολύ εύκολο.

Μπήκαν στη λίστα για μελλοντικές αγορές:
Weldtite Citrus Degreaser
X-Tools Chain Scrubber Tool
Weldtite Lubricant With Teflon

----------


## kostantis

Μόλις είδα αυτό!

Την προηγούμενη φορά πουλούσαν μόνο το τσαντάκι έναντι 5 ευρώ ενώ τώρα με 5 ευρώ αγοράζεις και το τσαντάκι αλλά μαζί παίρνεις και ένα κασελάκι 64 τεμαχίων με διάφορα είδη επιδιόρθωσης για το ποδηλάτο.
Τιμή χώμα πραγματικά για όλα αυτά!

----------


## senkradvii

Έτσι ήταν και πριν απλά αλλάξανε την φωτό  για να δείχνει τι ακριβώς περιέχει. Πραγματικά νομίζω αύριο θα ξυπνήσω για 1η φορά στις 7.30 για να πάω να ψωνίζω!  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Αλλάξανε την φωτογραφία για να δείξουν τι περιέχει μέσα αλλά προσθέσανε και το κασελάκι που βλέπεις στα δεξιά το οποίο δεν δίνοταν μαζί με το τσαντάκι την προηγούμενη φορά και όλα αυτά χωρίς να ανεβάσουν την τιμή!

----------


## senkradvii

Όχι. Αν θυμάσαι η περιγραφή ήταν ακριβώς η ίδια. Απλά δεν στο έδειχνε το κασελάκι..  :Wink:

----------


## kostantis

Έγραφε την προηγούμενη φορά στην περιγραφή "Σετ επιδιόρθωσης: Μπαλώματα, βίδες, λάμπες κ.λ.π. (64 τεμάχια)''?
Πού ακριβώς βρίσκονται τα 64 τεμάχια μέσα στο τσαντάκι; :Thinking:

----------


## senkradvii

Nαι βρε το έγραφε και μάλιστα το θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά γιατί ακριβώς το ίδιο σκέφτηκα με σένα! Που ακριβώς χωράνε 64 τεμάχια μέσα στο τσαντάκι?  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

> Nαι βρε το έγραφε και μάλιστα το θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά γιατί ακριβώς το ίδιο σκέφτηκα με σένα! Που ακριβώς χωράνε 64 τεμάχια μέσα στο τσαντάκι?


Έλα μου ντε 64 τεμάχια in da τσαντάκ;
Μάλλον μας δουλεύει το LIDL.
Θα πάω να δω αύριο από κοντά εάν δίνουνε και το κασελάκι ή οχι.

----------


## terry39

> Έλα μου ντε 64 τεμάχια in da τσαντάκ;
> Μάλλον μας δουλεύει το LIDL.
> Θα πάω να δω αύριο από κοντά εάν δίνουνε και το κασελάκι ή οχι.


Με βιδες αφου λεει .. κτλ... θα βγουν 64τεμ πιστευω ... θα εχει και "επισκευαστικα" σαμπρελας ...
ωραιο το σετακι  με τα φωτα μπρος-πισω ... και το καλυμμα για τη σελα .. γι οποιον δεν εχει ...

----------


## Zus

Ήταν κανείς σήμερα εδώ?

----------


## kostantis

> Με βιδες αφου λεει .. κτλ... θα βγουν 64τεμ πιστευω ... θα εχει και "επισκευαστικα" σαμπρελας ...
> ωραιο το σετακι  με τα φωτα μπρος-πισω ... και το καλυμμα για τη σελα .. γι οποιον δεν εχει ...


Το τσαντάκι το πήρα και ΔΕΝ έχει 64 τεμάχια μέσα.
5-6 μπαλώματα έχει,2 λαμπάκια,κόλλα,άλλα 2-3 πράματα και το πολυεργαλείο.
Για να λένε 64 τεμάχια πρέπει να δίνουν και το κασελάκι με διάφορα μέσα διαφορετικά 64 δεν βγαίνουν αν δεν δίνουν και το κασελάκι με διάφορα εξαρτήματα μέσα.-


Μόλις γύρισα από την βόλτα μου,ίσα που πρόλαβα γιατι από στιγμή σε στιγμή θα γίνει κατακλυσμός. :Razz: 

Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία φαίνεται το μονοπατι(είμαι στο τέλος του σχεδόν) το οποίο πραγματικά έχει γίνει ζούγκλα από τώρα Απρίλιο μήνα,φαντάζομαι αργότερα τι θα γίνει.
H διαδρομή εύκολη και μικρή αλλά με κάτι κοτρόνες και μάλιστα κοφτερές...

Εκεί που τελειώνει το μονοπάτι διακρίνω το πράμα της 2η φώτο το οποίο είναι έργο φυσικά των downhillάδων.Πατημένος εγώ και μέχρι τελευταία στιγμή να σκέφτομαι να το πηδήξω ή θα μου μπει η σέλα...γκουχ γκουχ..hardtail έχουμε... :onetooth: 
Το κοκκαλώνω τελευταία στιγμή και περνάω από δίπλα γιατί δεν φορούσα ούτε κράνος ούτε τίποτα.Next time... :onetooth:

----------


## terry39

:Thinking:  θα δουμε ... αν προλαβουμε κανενα αυριο  :Wink:  
κι εγω μολις γυρισα Μαρτιου->Κρηνη-Παλατακι-Παραλια-Μαρτιου ... 
ωραια ηταν .. με λιγο κοσμο στη παραλια ... σε σχεση με τις αλλες φορες

----------


## kostantis

> θα δουμε ... αν προλαβουμε κανενα αυριο  
> κι εγω μολις γυρισα Μαρτιου->Κρηνη-Παλατακι-Παραλια-Μαρτιου ... 
> ωραια ηταν .. με λιγο κοσμο στη παραλια ... σε σχεση με τις αλλες φορες


Θα πάω και εγώ αύριο μόνο και μόνο για να δω αν δίνουνε και το κασελάκι.
Όποιος θέλει να το τσιμπήσει θα πρέπει να πάει νωρίς,αν και τα ποδηλατικά δεν φεύγουνε τόσο πολύ όσο άλλες προσφορές. :Smile:

----------


## senkradvii

> θα δουμε ... αν προλαβουμε κανενα αυριο  
> κι εγω μολις γυρισα Μαρτιου->Κρηνη-Παλατακι-Παραλια-Μαρτιου ... 
> ωραια ηταν .. με λιγο κοσμο στη παραλια ... σε σχεση με τις αλλες φορες


Η παλιά μου γειτονιά... Με έπιασε νοσταλγία τώρα!  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Πάντως και εγώ αύριο θα φροντίσω να κινηθώ νωρίς για τα ποδηλατικά.. Ήδη προσπαθώ να επιλέξω τον στόχο μου!  :Wink:

----------


## senkradvii

Πήγα σήμερα το πρωί στα Lidl. Kατά της 10.30. Ούτε ουρές ούτε τίποτα. Γεμάτα τα καλάθια. Παίρνω το βαλιτσάκι και το τσαντάκι, που ήταν ξεχωριστά συσκευασμένα μεν αλλά ακριβώς μέσα στο ίδιο καλάθι δε και κάτω από την ίδια ταμπέλα _Σετ επιδιόρθωσης ποδηλάτου_  ή κάπως έτσι, τα χτυπάω στο μηχανηματάκι που σου λέει τις τιμές και μου τα εμφανίζει και τα 2 με τον ίδιο ακριβώς κωδικό και περιγραφή στα 4,99. Πάω στο ταμείο και εκεί μου σκάει το παραμύθι ότι είναι ξεχωριστά και πως το καθένα κάνει 4.99. Της αναφέρω ότι στο ίντερνετ ήταν μαζί στην προσφορά, στο κατάστημα ήταν στο ίδιο καλάθι κάτω από την ίδια και προφανώς μοναδική ταμπελίτσα και ότι το μηχάνημα τα βγάζει με ακριβώς την ίδια περιγραφή και κωδικό στην ίδια ακριβώς τιμή και ότι ουσιαστικά παραπληροφορούν τον κόσμο και η απάντηση της ήταν "τι να σας πω..". 

Ξεφτίλα ακόμα μια φορά στα Lidl.

----------


## crypter

> Πήγα σήμερα το πρωί στα Lidl. Kατά της 10.30. Ούτε ουρές ούτε τίποτα. Γεμάτα τα καλάθια. Παίρνω το βαλιτσάκι και το τσαντάκι, που ήταν ξεχωριστά συσκευασμένα μεν αλλά ακριβώς μέσα στο ίδιο καλάθι δε και κάτω από την ίδια ταμπέλα _Σετ επιδιόρθωσης ποδηλάτου_  ή κάπως έτσι, τα χτυπάω στο μηχανηματάκι που σου λέει τις τιμές και μου τα εμφανίζει και τα 2 με τον ίδιο ακριβώς κωδικό και περιγραφή στα 4,99. Πάω στο ταμείο και εκεί μου σκάει το παραμύθι ότι είναι ξεχωριστά και πως το καθένα κάνει 4.99. Της αναφέρω ότι στο ίντερνετ ήταν μαζί στην προσφορά, στο κατάστημα ήταν στο ίδιο καλάθι κάτω από την ίδια και προφανώς μοναδική ταμπελίτσα και ότι το μηχάνημα τα βγάζει με ακριβώς την ίδια περιγραφή και κωδικό στην ίδια ακριβώς τιμή και ότι ουσιαστικά παραπληροφορούν τον κόσμο και η απάντηση της ήταν "τι να σας πω..". 
> 
> Ξεφτίλα ακόμα μια φορά στα Lidl.


Ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα και εδώ. :P 
Απο τα δύο πάντως αξίζει πιο πολυ το βαλιτσάκι με τα εργαλεία. Το τσαντάκι έτσι και αλλιώς είναι μικρό και μέτριας ποιότητας οπότε δέν λέει τόσο. Επίσης το σέτ φώτων που είχε για μπροστά και πίσω ψιλοσάπιο. Το πήρε ένας φίλος γιατι ήταν πάμφθηνο αλλά και πάλι.  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Πήρα κι εγώ την εργαλειοθήκη. Προφανώς και τα πωλούσαν ξεχωριστά και προφανώς αγνοούσαν ότι η προσφορά ήταν και για τα δύο μαζί... Ας είναι και έτσι...  :Wink:

----------


## kostantis

Δεν μπόρεσα να πάω το πρωί οπότε θα πεταχτώ σε λίγο στο LIDL να δω τι παίζει και εγώ. :Thinking:

----------


## senkradvii

A ξέχασα να πω πως προφανώς και εγώ πήρα την εργαλειοθήκη και πως τα φώτα που με ενδιέφεραν δεν τα είχαν φέρει καν..

----------


## kostantis

Πήγα είδα και εγώ.
Μας την έφερε καλά το LIDL,ήτανε ξεχωριστά το τσαντάκι με την εργαλειοθήκη όντως.
Δεν την πήρα γιατί από τα εξαρτήματα που είχε μέσα τα περισσότερα τα είχα,αυτά που ήτανε πιο σημαντικά.

Αυτό που ήτανε πάνω πάνω σαν σύρμα τι ακριβώς ήτανε,σκέτο συρματάκι;

----------


## senkradvii

> Πήγα είδα και εγώ.
> Μας την έφερε καλά το LIDL,ήτανε ξεχωριστά το τσαντάκι με την εργαλειοθήκη όντως.
> Δεν την πήρα γιατί από τα εξαρτήματα που είχε μέσα τα περισσότερα τα είχα,αυτά που ήτανε πιο σημαντικά.
> 
> Αυτό που ήτανε πάνω πάνω σαν σύρμα τι ακριβώς ήτανε,σκέτο συρματάκι;


Σύρμα για τα φρένα.

----------


## ipo

Όταν είχα πρωτοδεί το φυλλάδιο του Lidl, είχα σκεφθεί ότι υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να αφορά δύο διαφορετικά προϊόντα η ίδια εικόνα. Δεν ήταν σαφής η περιγραφή, αλλά λίγο η χαμηλή τιμή, λίγο το γεγονός ότι το Lidl προσπαθεί να κάνει οικονομία χώρου στις φωτογραφίες των προσφορών, είχα κάποιες υπόνοιες. Άλλωστε και στο παρελθόν έχει κάνει αντίστοιχα με άλλα προϊόντα που βάζει στην ίδια φωτογραφία, όταν ανήκουν στην ίδια κατηγορία και έχουν ταυτόσημη τιμή. Δεν το θεωρώ σωστό, αλλά δυστυχώς το κάνει.

Πήγα το απόγευμα και πήρα το τσαντάκι σέλας που εμπεριείχε τα εργαλεία επισκευής, διότι ήθελα το πολυεργαλείο που ήταν μέσα σε αυτό. Φαίνεται καλό και σχετικά πλήρες (λείπει ένα 17mm γερμανικό κλειδί και κόφτης αλυσίδας), ενώ έχει σετ με μπαλώματα, κόλλα, λεβιεδάκια αλλαγής ελαστικού.

Όσο σκέφτομαι ότι με 5€, πήρα τσαντάκι σέλας+πολυεργαλείο+μπαλώματα/κόλλα+λεβιεδάκια, για μερικά εκ των οποίων είχα δώσει 20€ πριν από ένα μήνα...  :Wall: 

Ήθελα το σύρμα για τα φρένα, αλλά δε με ενδιέφεραν τα υπόλοιπα που είχε μέσα το κασελάκι, οπότε δεν το πήρα.

----------


## senkradvii

Να σου πω και εγώ το τσαντάκι το σκεφτόμουν για το το πολυεργαλείο που είχε αλλά τελικά προτίμησα το κασελάκι.. Ίσως αν με πιάσει καμιά απλοχεριά να περάσω να το πάρω τελικά γιατί το τσαντάκι με το πορτοκαλί σχέδιο ταιριάζει περισσότερο με το ποδήλατό μου και είναι και πιο μεγάλο από αυτό που ήδη έχω..

----------


## ipo

Το τσαντάκι αυτό στο ebay έχει 5€ με τα μεταφορικά. Είναι μεσαίου μεγέθους. Πραγματικά καλή τιμή στο Lidl, με δεδομένο ότι είχε μέσα πολυεργαλείο+μπαλώματα+λεβιεδάκια.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ρε παιδιά απο ποιότητα λένε τίποτα ή είναι οι γνωστές κινεζιές της Κυριακής χαράς και της Δεύτερας λύπης?

----------


## ipo

Θα δείξει...

----------


## Νikosanagn

Η εμπειρία σου τι λέει?  :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

Δε λέω μεγάλα λόγια, διότι τα μπροστινά φώτα από το e-bay περίμενα να μου κρατήσουν 3 χρόνια. Το ένα έσπασε 4 φορές (την τελευταία φορά το πάτησε αμάξι) και το άλλο έχει ήδη σπάσει 2 φορές.  :Razz:  Βέβαια με 1,5€ έκαστο δεν είναι να τα κλαις, αλλά δε θα τα πρότεινα σε κανένα.

Οπότε κρατάω μικρό καλάθι, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι το μεγαλύτερο τσαντάκι σέλας Pro, που πήρα από ποδηλατάδικο με 14€, θ' αντέξει παραπάνω.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Εμένα το pro έχει αντέξει χρόνο +   γενικά μου αρέσουν πολύ τα ποδηλατικά προιόντα της pro.

----------


## ipo

Πλάκα-πλάκα ο Βαμβακούλας δεν έχει μπει στο νήμα από την Παρασκευή που πήγαμε βόλτα. Τον έφαγαν οι λεοπαρδάλεις στην Πεντέλη, όταν κατέβαζε το ποδήλατο ποδαράτο;  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Πωπω πως μπόρεσε είναι και πανβαρυ το άτιμο  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Κάτι που ήθελα να ρωτήσω από χθες και το ξέχασα.
Ο εμπρόσθιος εκτροχιαστής έχει μαζέψει σκουπιδάκια,σκόνη και λίγο χώμα.
Να το πλένω με πιεστικό για να φύγει ή να το φυσήξω με πιστολί να καθαρίσει ή να το αφήσω έτσι πως είναι;
Ρωτάω γιατί ο ποδηλατάς μου είχε πει να το πλένω μόνο όταν βρωμίζει πολύ και όχι συνέχεια για ψύλλου πήδημα.


Επίσης πως ακριβώς λυπαίνουμε την αλυσίδα;
Βάζουμε πίσω στις ταχύτητες και μετά γυρνάμε την αλυσίδα για να πάει σε όλη την αλυσίδα;
Νομίζω πως ήρθε η ώρα να την φροντίσω. :Smile:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Κάτι που ήθελα να ρωτήσω από χθες και το ξέχασα.
> Ο εμπρόσθιος εκτροχιαστής έχει μαζέψει σκουπιδάκια,σκόνη και λίγο χώμα.
> Να το πλένω με πιεστικό για να φύγει ή να το φυσήξω με πιστολί να καθαρίσει ή να το αφήσω έτσι πως είναι;
> Ρωτάω γιατί ο ποδηλατάς μου είχε πει να το πλένω μόνο όταν βρωμίζει πολύ και όχι συνέχεια για ψύλλου πήδημα.


Το μπροστινό ντεραγιέ βρίσκεται κοντά στην μεσαία τριβή, οπότε δεν θα σου συνιστούσα να το πλύνεις με πιεστικό ή οτιδήποτε αντίστοιχο. Αν τα πράγματα δεν είναι τραγικά καλύτερα να το αφήσεις έτσι όπως είναι. Όταν με το καλό καθαρίσεις/λιπάνεις την αλυσίδα τότε το καθαρίζεις και αυτό.




> Επίσης πως ακριβώς λυπαίνουμε την αλυσίδα;
> Βάζουμε πίσω στις ταχύτητες και μετά γυρνάμε την αλυσίδα για να πάει σε όλη την αλυσίδα;
> Νομίζω πως ήρθε η ώρα να την φροντίσω.


Χονδρικά: καθαρισμός με ειδικό degreaser ή βενζίνη/πετρέλαιο > καθαρισμός με απορροφητικό πανί > λάδωμα με ειδικό λάδι > καθαρισμός με απορροφητικό πανί

http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...in+Lubrication

----------


## kostantis

> Το μπροστινό ντεραγιέ βρίσκεται κοντά στην μεσαία τριβή, οπότε δεν θα σου συνιστούσα να το πλύνεις με πιεστικό ή οτιδήποτε αντίστοιχο. Αν τα πράγματα δεν είναι τραγικά καλύτερα να το αφήσεις έτσι όπως είναι. Όταν με το καλό καθαρίσεις/λιπάνεις την αλυσίδα τότε το καθαρίζεις και αυτό.
> 
> 
> 
> Χονδρικά: καθαρισμός με degreaser ή βενζίνη > καθαρισμός με απορροφητικό πανί > λάδωμα με ειδικό λάδι > καθαρισμός με απορροφητικό πανί
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...in+Lubrication


Δεν είναι τραγικά τα πράματα,ένα φύσημα με το πιστολάκι αέρα και νομίζω θα είναι οκ.
Όσο αναφορά το τελευταίο βήμα που μου είπες,μόλις διάβασα πάνω στις οδηγίες του λιπαντικού το εξής "for best results do not wipe off". :Thinking:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Δεν είναι τραγικά τα πράματα,ένα φύσημα με το πιστολάκι αέρα και νομίζω θα είναι οκ.
> Όσο αναφορά το τελευταίο βήμα που μου είπες,μόλις διάβασα πάνω στις οδηγίες του λιπαντικού το εξής "for best results do not wipe off".


Αν δεις πολλοί το καθαρίζουν ώστε να μην στάζει και να μην κολλάνε πάνω του ξένα σώματα. Δεν είπαμε και να την στεγνώσεις τελείως την αλυσίδα, απλά να την σκουπίσεις λίγο...  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

ειναι γνωστο οτι "σπαω" οτι ποδηλατο ερθει στα χερια μου :Razz:  
Γι'αυτο και καποιος ποδηλατικος κολοσσός απο το εξωτερικο (εδω στην Ελλαδα ας το ξεχασουμε) ενδιαφερθηκε και αναμένω με αγωνία...(γι'αυτο χαθηκα)


Στα δικα μας: μετα τη βολτα καθως κατηφοριζα εγινε ενα φρικτο τροχαιο σχεδον μπροστα μου και γλιτωσε ο αναβατης μια μηχανης λογω κρανους/μπουφαν με καποια σπασιματα!!

Πηγα και πηρα τσαντακι. Το παλιο μου το βουτηξαν εξωτερικο!!(το ειχα πανω απο 1 χρονο γμτ :Sad: 

Για αλυσιδα καλα αυτα που γραφετε αλλα ενα απλο:ξερει κανεις να επιδιορθωνει? εγω προσφατα εκατσα ενα τριωρο :Stupid: και αφου διαλυσα αρκετες αλυσιδες και πίρους (με τη καθοδηγηση ειδικου) πιστευω οτι κατι εμαθα :ROFL:  (δεν ειναι βλακεια να χανεις μια βολτα ή να γυρνας με το ποδηλατο στα χερια γιατι δεν ειχες ενα πίρο)?

----------


## Mouse Potato

> ειναι γνωστο οτι "σπαω" οτι ποδηλατο ερθει στα χερια μου 
> Γι'αυτο και καποιος ποδηλατικος κολοσσός απο το εξωτερικο (εδω στην Ελλαδα ας το ξεχασουμε) ενδιαφερθηκε και αναμένω με αγωνία...(γι'αυτο χαθηκα)


Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα!  :Smile: 




> Για αλυσιδα καλα αυτα που γραφετε αλλα ενα απλο:ξερει κανεις να επιδιορθωνει? εγω προσφατα εκατσα ενα τριωροκαι αφου διαλυσα αρκετες αλυσιδες και πίρους (με τη καθοδηγηση ειδικου) πιστευω οτι κατι εμαθα (δεν ειναι βλακεια να χανεις μια βολτα ή να γυρνας με το ποδηλατο στα χερια γιατι δεν ειχες ενα πίρο)?


Εγώ πάντως θα προτιμούσα να είχα 2 αλυσίδες πάνω μου (βλ. 2 σαμπρέλες)...  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Χονδρικά: καθαρισμός με ειδικό degreaser ή βενζίνη/πετρέλαιο > καθαρισμός με απορροφητικό πανί > λάδωμα με ειδικό λάδι > καθαρισμός με απορροφητικό πανί
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...in+Lubrication


Αν χρησιμοποιήσεις πετρέλαιο για καθαρισμό αλυσίδας (κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά), πρέπει κατόπιν να αφαιρεθεί με πολύ σαπούνι. Ύστερα να ξεπλυθεί το σαπούνι με νερό και να σκουπιστεί η αλυσίδα, πριν τη λίπανση.

Ο τύπος στο πρώτο video χρησιμοποιεί λιπαντικό με κερί.  :Shocked: 

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 55 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δεν είναι τραγικά τα πράματα,ένα φύσημα με το πιστολάκι αέρα και νομίζω θα είναι οκ.
> Όσο αναφορά το τελευταίο βήμα που μου είπες,μόλις διάβασα πάνω στις οδηγίες του λιπαντικού το εξής "for best results do not wipe off".


Πρώτη φορά ακούω αυτό που λες. Συνήθως κάτι τέτοιο κάνουν για συντήρηση μετάλλων, όταν είναι σε αδράνεια, ώστε να προστατεύει από την υγρασία. Αλλά αν βγεις στο δρόμο, ειδικά καλοκαίρι που υπάρχει πολύ χώμα στην ατμόσφαιρα (ακόμα χειρότερα σε μονοπάτι), εγγυημένα (παθών) το λιπαντικό θα μαζέψει πάνω του το χώμα. Βέβαια εδώ τίθεται θέμα, αν αυτό είναι κακό ή όχι.

Επί πολλά χρόνια δεν ασχολούμουν με την αλυσίδα. Άντε να έριχνα λάδι αυτοκινήτου κάθε χρόνο. Είχε μαζέψει πολλή μπίχλα και αν ακουμπούσες πάνω γινόσουν μαύρος, αλλά δούλευε μια χαρά.

Αλλά η καλύτερη απόδοση της αλυσίδας ήταν επί 5 μήνες, όταν την είχα πάρει καινούρια. Φαινόταν στεγνή, αλλά κυλούσε αθόρυβα χωρίς αισθητές τριβές και κράτησε μέχρι να βουτήξει το ποδήλατο στη λάσπη, χωρίς λίπανση ή άλλη φροντίδα.

Βέβαια δε θα αμφισβητήσω τις οδηγίες του κατασκευαστή, παρόλο που με ξαφνιάζουν και έρχονται σε αντίθεση με όσα λένε ποδηλατάδες.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Για αλυσιδα καλα αυτα που γραφετε αλλα ενα απλο:ξερει κανεις να επιδιορθωνει? εγω προσφατα εκατσα ενα τριωροκαι αφου διαλυσα αρκετες αλυσιδες και πίρους (με τη καθοδηγηση ειδικου) πιστευω οτι κατι εμαθα (δεν ειναι βλακεια να χανεις μια βολτα ή να γυρνας με το ποδηλατο στα χερια γιατι δεν ειχες ενα πίρο)?


Πρέπει να μάθω... Έχει δει ποδηλατά να το κάνει, καθώς και στο youtube, όπου φαινόταν εύκολο, αλλά για να το λες εσύ, μάλλον θα έχει τη δυσκολία του.

Χρειαζόμαστε όμως ανταλλακτικούς πύρους, λαμάκια, κόφτη/εξολκέα πύρων. Είναι στα υπόψη για μελλοντικές αγορές.

----------


## vamvakoolas

θελει καλο κοφτη αλυσιδας (οχι ακριβο) νομιζω η parktool εχει ενα φοβερο, αλλα πολλλλλυ εξασκηση ετσι ωστε αν σου τυχει στο δρομο μη φας ωρα....


Ανταλλακτικοι πιροι ειναι σχεδον τσαμπα (κοστος) ενω αλυσιδα? 

εξαλλου και αλυσιδα αλλη να εχεις μαζι σου παλι πρεπει να κοψεις/δεσεις, κανω λαθος?

(μονο σε κατι ακριβα μοντελα και campagnolo εχουν βγαλει κατι πατεντες που δε χρειαζεσαι κοφτη...)

Παντως για να καταλαβετε αρκετοι συναθλητες αν και εχουν κοφτη δε ξερουν καν να το χρησιμοποιουν! :Worthy:  :Wall:

----------


## Mouse Potato

When I was young (καλά δεν με πήραν και τα χρόνια), είχα ένα ιστορικό Ideal Alpha (φωσφοριζέ κίτρινο = πρώτη μούρη στα γκομενάκια). Το χρησιμοποιούσα μόνο όταν πήγαινα εξοχή (πάσχα - καλοκαίρι - χριστούγεννα) και το πήγαινα πολύ συχνά στον ποδηλατά της τότε γειτονιάς.

Ο τύπος καθόταν έξω στον δρόμο - επαρχιακό στενάκι και είχε ένα πινέλο το οποίο το βούταγε σε ένα λάδι (άγνωστης προέλευσης) το οποίο ήταν σε ένα κομμένο κονσερβοκούτι nescafe (η μεγάλη συσκευασία). Το λάδωμα ήταν άμεσο και το ποδήλατο γινόταν μέσα στο λάδι. Το τι μπίχλα είχε μαζέψει η αλυσίδα δεν λέγεται. Τώρα που το καλοσκέφτομαι, πολύ πιθανό το λάδι, που έδινε ώθηση στο ποδήλατό μας, να ήταν τηγανόλαδο αφού πολλές φορές είχα δει γάτες να φλερτάρουν με το ποδήλατο σε στάση...  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> εξαλλου και αλυσιδα αλλη να εχεις μαζι σου παλι πρεπει να κοψεις/δεσεις, κανω λαθος?


Πολλές αλυσίδες έχουν ασφάλεια που βγαίνει νομίζω με απλό κατσαβίδι και τοποθετείται πάλι εύκολα.

Είναι όμως ζημιά που μπορεί να γίνει εύκολα; Καλό είναι να έχουμε εργαλεία για να επισκευάζουμε μικροβλάβες στο ποδήλατό μας, αλλά πρέπει κιόλας να εκτιμούμε το λόγο [ (πιθανότητα να συμβεί μία βλάβη) / (δυσκολία επισκευής+όγκος-βάρος εργαλείων) ].

Επίσης χρειάζομαι έναν ακτινολόγο (όχι γιατρό  :Razz: ). Υπάρχουν κάποιοι που έχουν πολλές υποδοχές για διαφορετικές διαστάσεις των βάσεων της ακτίνας. Έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι;

----------


## Νikosanagn

Εμένα η αλυσίδα μου έχει κάτι σαν κούμπωμα, βολικό αυτό.

----------


## pelasgian

έναν εξολκέα αξονίσκων αλυσίδας θέλετε και μία ασφάλεια. Κόφτη δεν θέλει. βγάζεις ένα έλασμα παραπάνω και βάζεις ασφάλεια.

Λοιπόν γρήγορο καθάρισμα: πανάκι με πολύ λάδι. Το κάνεις σωλήνα πέριξ της αλυσίδας από κάτω πλευρά και γυρίζεις μέχρι να μαυρίσει. Δεύτερο καθαρό πάλι με λάδι μέχρι να μαυρίσει. κοκ. Όταν πιάνεις αλυσίδα και βγαίνει μόνο καθαρό λάδι, είσαι οκ.

Ακτινολόγιση. Μεγάλη μαστοριά. εγώ τις ρυθμίζω ... βάσει νότας. Αν έχουν όλες ίδια ένταση, κάνουν ίδιο ήχο.

........Auto merged post: pelasgian πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 58 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Κάτι που ήθελα να ρωτήσω από χθες και το ξέχασα.
> Ο εμπρόσθιος εκτροχιαστής έχει μαζέψει σκουπιδάκια,σκόνη και λίγο χώμα.
> Να το πλένω με πιεστικό για να φύγει ή να το φυσήξω με πιστολί να καθαρίσει ή να το αφήσω έτσι πως είναι;


οδοντόβουρτσα και λάδι.

----------


## ipo

> Εμένα η αλυσίδα μου έχει κάτι σαν κούμπωμα, βολικό αυτό.


Μάλλον έχεις την ασφάλεια (sram) που φαίνεται στο 4ο λεπτό του βίντεο. Πιο πριν στο ίδιο video ο τύπος χρησιμοποιεί τον ίδιο πίρο με αυτόν που έβγαλε, ενώ άλλοι βάζουν καινούριο και τον κόβουν. Ο καινούριος όμως δε βγαίνει εύκολα στο μέλλον, οπότε προτείνουν να βγάζεις κάθε φορά διαφορετικό πίρο.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ακτινολόγιση. Μεγάλη μαστοριά. εγώ τις ρυθμίζω ... βάσει νότας. Αν έχουν όλες ίδια ένταση, κάνουν ίδιο ήχο.


Δεν έχω εμπειρία από ακτινολόγηση, αλλά διαβάζω ότι πέρα από το γεγονός ότι δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν χαλαρές ακτίνες (το βλέπεις και με το χέρι, αν κάποια είναι χαλαρή), το τέντωμα δεν πρέπει να γίνεται βάση ομοιόμορφης τάσης. Το κριτήριο εφαρμογής τάσης στην κάθε ακτίνα είναι να έχεις τροχό που να γυρνάει χωρίς να φαίνεται έκκεντρη κίνηση, ούτε κλίση προς τη μία πλευρά του πιρουνιού.

Όπως και με τη ζυγοστάθμιση των τροχών αυτοκινήτων με βαρίδια, έτσι και με την ακτινολόγηση, δέχεσαι ότι η ζάντα (στεφάνι) δεν είναι τέλεια, επομένως με ρυθμίσεις των ακτίνων προσπαθείς να τη φέρεις στην καλύτερη λειτουργικά κατάσταση. Αν ήταν τέλειο το στεφάνι, θα είχε νόημα η εξίσωση των τάσεων.

Επίσης θα ήθελα κάποιο στήριγμα για το ποδήλατο, ώστε να το επιδιορθώνω/ρυθμίζω/καθαρίζω πιο εύκολα. Δε σκέφτομαι τα κατακόρυφα στηρίγματα που έχουν οι ποδηλατάδες, με τα 130+ ευρώ, αλλά μάλλον για κάποιο τριγωνικό που θα μπορώ να τοποθετώ εναλλάξ σε μπροστινό και πίσω τροχό.

----------


## crypter

> Μάλλον έχεις την ασφάλεια (sram) που φαίνεται στο 4ο λεπτό του βίντεο. Πιο πριν στο ίδιο video ο τύπος χρησιμοποιεί τον ίδιο πίρο με αυτόν που έβγαλε, ενώ άλλοι βάζουν καινούριο και τον κόβουν. Ο καινούριος όμως δε βγαίνει εύκολα στο μέλλον, οπότε προτείνουν να βγάζεις κάθε φορά διαφορετικό πίρο.


Είχανε δυο τέτοιους στο κουτάκι με εργαλεία που πούλαγε σήμερα το LIDL.  Ωραίοι είναι.  :Razz:

----------


## pelasgian

> ειναι γνωστο οτι "σπαω" οτι ποδηλατο ερθει στα χερια μου 
> Γι'αυτο και καποιος ποδηλατικος κολοσσός απο το εξωτερικο (εδω στην Ελλαδα ας το ξεχασουμε) ενδιαφερθηκε και αναμένω με αγωνία...(γι'αυτο χαθηκα)


σπας και chromoly αμερικάνικη; Γιατί άμα σπας και αμερικάνικα μετά πας σε μπουλντόζα.

(βασικά έχω ένα απλό αξίωμα στη μηχανολογία, υπάρχουν τα αμερικάνικα και αυτά που χαλάνε  :Laughing:  )

........Auto merged post: pelasgian πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Όπως και με τη ζυγοστάθμιση των τροχών αυτοκινήτων με βαρίδια, έτσι και με την ακτινολόγηση, δέχεσαι ότι η ζάντα (στεφάνι) δεν είναι τέλεια, επομένως με ρυθμίσεις των ακτίνων προσπαθείς να τη φέρεις στην καλύτερη λειτουργικά κατάσταση. Αν ήταν τέλειο το στεφάνι, θα είχε νόημα η εξίσωση των τάσεων.
> 
> Επίσης θα ήθελα κάποιο στήριγμα για το ποδήλατο, ώστε να το επιδιορθώνω/ρυθμίζω/καθαρίζω πιο εύκολα. Δε σκέφτομαι τα κατακόρυφα στηρίγματα που έχουν οι ποδηλατάδες, με τα 130+ ευρώ, αλλά μάλλον για κάποιο τριγωνικό που θα μπορώ να τοποθετώ εναλλάξ σε μπροστινό και πίσω τροχό.


πάρε σταντ με δύο πόδια σαν βέσπας αντί μίας πλευράς με 13 από το Μοναστηράκι.

Οι ζάντες μου είναι double wall και πλανισμένες. Επίσης, όταν βάλεις ίδια τάση, στη πρώτη βόλτα θα αλλάξουν σχήμα αν είναι στραβές και θα αλλάξει ο ήχος. Τότε ξανά κάνεις ρύθμιση στην ίδια νότα. θα ξανά αλλλάξουν κοκ.

 όταν πάψουν να αλλάζουν, τότε δεν θα σε απασχολήσουν για ΠΟΛΥ καιρό.

----------


## ipo

> Επίσης, όταν βάλεις ίδια τάση, στη πρώτη βόλτα θα αλλάξουν σχήμα αν είναι στραβές και θα αλλάξει ο ήχος. Τότε ξανά κάνεις ρύθμιση στην ίδια νότα. θα ξανά αλλλάξουν κοκ.
> 
>  όταν πάψουν να αλλάζουν, τότε δεν θα σε απασχολήσουν για ΠΟΛΥ καιρό.


Βρε καλέ μου Πελασγέ, αφού έχετε κάνει εφελκυσμό/στρέψη και γενικότερα παραμορφώσεις μετάλλων στο πολυτεχνείο. Για να "φέρεις" μόνιμα εκ νέου τη στραβή ζάντα στην ιδανική μορφή, θα πρέπει να περάσεις το όριο ελαστικής παραμόρφωσης, ώστε να επιτύχεις πλαστική παραμόρφωση του μετάλλου. Όσο τη φέρνεις στα ίσια με ακτινολόγηση, κινείσαι στα όρια ελαστικής παραμόρφωσης. Είναι λίγες οι γνώσεις μου γύρω από τις παραμορφώσεις μετάλλων, αλλά αμφιβάλω αν θα καταφέρεις με την τάση που εφαρμόζει η ακτίνα (+ τις πιέσεις από το βάρος σου, που μοιράζονται ομοιόμοεφα λόγω του αέρα ελαστικού σε όλη την επιφάνεια της ζάντας), να φέρεις τη ζάντα μόνιμα στα ίσια της.

----------


## pelasgian

Αμα είναι πολύ στραβή πλέκεις καινόυργιο στεφάνι.
Αν είναι λίγο έκκεντρη, λιγο ελλειπτική, και λίγο εκτός καθέτου, όπως στράβωσε ξεστραβώνει: δηλαδή αίροντας τις ανισόρροπες τάσεις.

 Τις περισσότερες φορές τη δουλειά τη χαλάει η τριβή του περικοχλίου στο τέρμα της ακτίνας, για αυτό και όταν την πατήσεις μετά από ακτινολόγηση κάνει μερικά κρακ-κρακ. Ήδη αυτό αλλάζει τη νότα πολύ. Αν λαδώσεις την περιοχή εκεί δεν γίνεται αυτό. Βαράς και μερικές σφαλιάρες στη ζάντα για να έρθει. Όμως με ίδια ένταση από τις ακτίνες έχεις ίδιες δυνάμεις και κάποια στιγμή εξισσοροπεί.

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Αμα είναι πολύ στραβή πλέκεις καινόυργιο στεφάνι.
> Αν είναι λίγο έκκεντρη, λιγο ελλειπτική, και λίγο εκτός καθέτου, όπως στράβωσε ξεστραβώνει: δηλαδή αίροντας τις ανισόρροπες τάσεις.
> 
>  Τις περισσότερες φορές τη δουλειά τη χαλάει η τριβή του περικοχλίου στο τέρμα της ακτίνας, για αυτό και όταν την πατήσεις μετά από ακτινολόγηση κάνει μερικά κρακ-κρακ. Ήδη αυτό αλλάζει τη νότα πολύ. Αν λαδώσεις την περιοχή εκεί δεν γίνεται αυτό. Βαράς και μερικές σφαλιάρες στη ζάντα για να έρθει. Όμως με ίδια ένταση από τις ακτίνες έχεις ίδιες δυνάμεις και κάποια στιγμή εξισσοροπεί.


ετσι οπως τα γραφεις (επεξηγηματικα αλλα εγχ δε καταλαβαινω) μου θυμιζεις
εσυ το μηχανικο μου--->αυτος το Q οποτε  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slgOc_JDVI8

----------


## manicx

Να μπω μια σφήνα να ρωτήσω κάτι μιας και οι συμβουλές σας είναι όλες χρήσιμες. Θέλω να βάλω με κάποιο τρόπο στο Dahon (να θυμίσω το C6) μια έξτρα τσάντα/σάκο. Έξτρα εννοώ πέρα της τσάντας που θα κουβαλάω με τα πράγματα για τη δουλειά μου (ατζέντες, σκληρούς δίσκους κλπ) και την οποία έχω περασμένη στον ώμο και προς τα πίσω. Στο σακίδιο θα βάζω τα ρούχα της δουλειάς καθώς το καλοκαίρι θα πηγαίνω με κοντό παντελόνι, ελαφριά μπλούζα κλπ. Καθώς μιλάμε για σπαστό, καλό θα ήταν να μπαίνει/αφαιρείται εύκολα. Λόγω και οικονομικής στενότητας, οικονομικές λύσεις είναι πιο ευπρόσδεκτες. Έχω ακούσει για βάσεις σακιδίων σέλας αλλά δεν έχω μπορέσει να βρω κάτι στα γνωστά ελληνικά online shops.

----------


## vamvakoolas

εμενα με μπερδεψες

τι ψαχνεις? σκαρα? βαλιτσες?

σκαρα: της dahon εχει γυρω στα 35 και αλλες απο 20-25

βαλιτσες (δεξια αριστερα) :στο ιντερνετ απο 15 ευρα αλλα εχει και το alex pack στη παιανια (κεντρικα) στην ιδια τιμη

τωρα αν σου φαινονται ολα ακριβα :Whistle: 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Bike-Bicycle-C...item3cb72f3234

που εχουν μερικοι στα brevets (αποστασεις απο 200χλμ και πανω)

----------


## manicx

Ούτε σχάρα ούτε βαλίτσες. Σε 20άρι μου φαίνεται ότι θα ξεσκονίζουν την άσφαλτο. Υπάρχουν κάποιες βάσεις που κάθονται στη ντίζα της σέλας και αφαιρούνται εύκολα. Απλά, οι περισσότερες έρχονται με το δικό τους σακίδιο και στοιχίζουν για κάτι πάνω από τα 32εκ μήκος κοντά στα 70-80 ευρώ ενώ εγώ ψάχνω για κάτι ανάλογο ώστε να στηρίξω δικό μου σακίδιο, κάτι τέτοιο. Απλά με προβληματίζει που το συγκεκριμένο λέει "Ταιριάζει σε όλα τα ποδήλατα με ρόδα 24''-28'', με διάμετρο ντίζς σέλλας 25.4-31.8mm"...

----------


## vamvakoolas

eπειδη ειχα σπαστο και μαλιστα πριν γινει μοδα  :Whistle:  (οχι dahon)
αυτο που ψαχνεις ζητημα να σου κρατησει κανενα μηνα! *Πρεπει να βρεις σχαρα που να στηριζεται σε 2-3 σημεια και οχι μονο στο παλουκοσελο*. Επιπλεον οι σχαρες για μεγαλυτερα ποδηλατα π.χ 24', 26' δε κανουν στο δικο σου :Sad:     (απειροελαχιστες εξαιρεσεις)

Εγω παντως αυτα που προτεινα ειχα και μαλιστα τις τσαντες τις εδωσα σε φιλη με....σπαστο οταν εγω εδωσα το δικο μου!

τωρα αν θες αυθεντικο δεν εχει 70-80 ευρα

http://www.tsirikosbikes.gr/bike-acc...te-rack-1.html

----------


## senkradvii

Λοιπόν αποφάσισα να κοιτάξω για φώτα για την Carmen μου.  Σκέφτομαι για μπροστά κάποιο από αυτά:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=51665 αλλά δεν έχω καταλάβει αν στερεώνεται κάθετα ή οριζόντια..  :Confused: 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=46987 αλλά με χαλάει το κίτρινο κουμπί λιγάκι.

http://www.tmart.com/2-LED-Cute-Skul...k_p113985.html x 2 

Επίσης μ'άρεσε και αυτό αλλά το βρίσκω μόνο από Αμέρικα και δεν με θέλω να έχω ιστορίες με τελωνεία κτλ.. 

Πιο πολύ πάντως σκέφτομαι να χτυπήσω τις 2 νεκροκεφαλές που θα είναι και μουράτες (και πάμφθηνες!  :Biggrin: ) ..  :Cool: 

Για πίσω λέω να μείνω με τον ανακλαστήρα ειδάλλως ίσως πάρω αυτό το πακέτο.

----------


## ipo

Το κίτρινο κουμπί μπορείς να το βάψεις με ανεξίτηλο μαύρο μαρκαδόρο. Όμως το συγκεκριμένο φως μειονεκτεί ως προς τις μπαταρίες. 4€ για το σετ των δύο μπαταριών που δε βρίσκεις εύκολα στο εμπόριο και αμφιβάλλω για τη διάρκειά τους.

Όταν αγοράζω φως ποδηλάτου ή φακό, πάντοτε δίνω σημασία στη μπαταρία. Αν είναι ΑΑ είναι ό,τι καλύτερο, ενώ αγοράζω και με ΑΑΑ, αν δεν έχω εναλλακτική. Ούτε οι ενσωματωμένες επαναφορτιζόμενες μου αρέσουν, διότι αποφορτίζονται μόνες τους σε κατάσταση αδράνειας, οπότε πρέπει να έχεις προνοήσει να τις φορτίσεις πριν βγεις βόλτα. Το πίσω φως στο ποδήλατό μου είναι με 4-5 LED και 2 μπαταρίες ΑΑ που τις έχω μέσα πάνω από 5 χρόνια και δουλεύει άψογα. Δε με απασχολούν ζητήματα φόρτισης ή διάρκειας.

Το πρώτο φως είναι μάλλον φουτουριστικό. Αν και ωραίο, δεν ξέρω αν θα ταιριάζει στην Ηλέκτρα σου. Περισσότερο θα ταιριάζει εκείνο από το amazon της Αμερικής, αλλά καραδοκεί το τελωνείο και μπορεί να φτάσεις να το πληρώσεις 150€ με την αμοιβή του εκτελωνιστή.

Τέλος, θα έλεγα να μην περιοριστείς σε ανακλαστικό πίσω, αλλά να έχεις ένα φως και πίσω. Μπορείς να πάρεις αυτές τις ψείρες που λέγαμε παλιότερα και να τις έχεις στην τσέπη, ώστε να τις βγάλεις αν σε πιάσει η νύχτα. Δε συγκρίνεται η παρατήρηση ενός ποδηλάτου με φως, σε σχέση με ένα μόνο με ανακλαστικά.

----------


## blade_

δυσκολα πληρωνεις τελωνειο για κατι τοσο μικρο..μαξιμουμ να σε χρεωσουν με την γνωστη ταριφα των 3 ευρω

----------


## senkradvii

> δυσκολα πληρωνεις τελωνειο για κατι τοσο μικρο..μαξιμουμ να σε χρεωσουν με την γνωστη ταριφα των 3 ευρω


Συμφωνώ αλλά δεν έχω καμία όρεξη για πειραματισμούς.. Άλλωστε εγώ που έχω καεί με τον χυλό, φυσάω και το γιαούρτι!  :Razz: 

Ιpo για το στρόγγυλο με το κίτρινο κουμπάκι δεν το είχα προσέξει ότι έπαιρνε αυτές τις μπαταρίες. Το είχα προσέξει για τις ψείρες (προφανώς  :Razz: ) και είχα διαβάσει ότι είναι δύσκολο να τις βρεις αλλά αν δεις λέει ότι έρχονται με 2 έξτρα μπαταρίες και λέω για 4$ αξίζει. Nα σου πω ψιλό ξενέρωσα τώρα γιατί το σετάκι με μπρος πίσω από το cyclist μου καλό άρεσε..

Όμως εξακολουθώ να σκέφτομαι πως με τον ανακλαστήρα για το συγκεκριμένο ποδήλατο και την χρήση που του κάνουμε είμαι οκ. Μέσα στην πόλη κινούμε που σημαίνει ότι είναι φωταγωγημένη. Πάντως χθες που κοιτούσα δεν πρόσεξα για ψείρες με κόκκινο φως για να είμαι ειλικρινής..  :Thinking:

----------


## vamvakoolas

για φωτα:

υπαρχουν 2 κατηγοριες:

Θελω φωτα για να με βλεπουν
Θελω φωτα για να βλεπω εγω

εχει τεραστια διαφορα, αναλογα τι θες εσυ.

Τα knog στερεωνονται οπως θες και παντου αρκει να βρουν...σωληνα :Razz: 

Συντομα θα ποσταρω (κατι που ειχα υποσχεθει) και τα αποτελεσματα για φετος στα ποδηλατα:

Ποια βγηκαν πρωτα? ποια πηραν το !#!@#$? Ειχαμε εκπληξεις! :Whistle:

----------


## senkradvii

Tώρα που κοιτούσα στο amazon.co.uk για φωτάκια κοιτάξτε τι πέτυχα..

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Panasonic-CR...ef=pd_sim_sg_7

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 20 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Vamvakoola εγώ προφανώς και τα θέλω μόνο για να με βλέπουν, μέσα στην πόλη. Δύσκολα να πάρω τα βουνά μέσα στην νύχτα με την Carmen..

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 17 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Tώρα που ξανακοιτάω και αυτά μου άρεσαν αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω τι μπαταρίες παίρνουν...  :Thinking:

----------


## vamvakoolas

τα εχω ξαναγραψει οχι μονο εδω αλλα και σε ποδηλατικα φορουμς...

Συμφωνα με ερευνα που εκαναν στην Αμερικη πριν λιγους μηνες διαπιστωθηκε οτι τα καταλληλα ρουχα (αντανακλαστικα) ειναι περισσοτερα ορατα αποτι τα φωτακια (leds ή αλογονου) και μαλιστα η διαφορα ηταν πολυ μεγαλη!!
Δεν βρισκω το link αλλα νομιζω το εχω ποσταρει...
Μαλιστα ακομα και στη χωρα μας στους αγωνες τυπου brevets(οπου ποδηλατεις και νυχτα σε ολωτν των ειδων τους δρομους) ειναι απο φετος πολυ αυστηροτεροι με τα ρουχα παρα με τα φωτακια.. :Whistle: 

Στο εξωτερικο αν δεν εχεις ρουχα μαλιστα, υπαρχουν προστιμα και .....το ξερω απο πρωτο χερι :Razz: 

http://www.bicycling.com/training-nu...y-visible-dark

----------


## ipo

Πολύ καλή τιμή για 12άδα τέτοιων μπαταριών, οπότε έχεις καλή λύση για την τροφοδοσία, χωρίς να πληρώνεις 1,5€ τη μπαταρία.





> Tώρα που ξανακοιτάω και αυτά μου άρεσαν αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω τι μπαταρίες παίρνουν...


Μάλλον παίρνουν από δύο ΑΑΑ έκαστο. Δε μου αρέσουν όμως καθόλου.
http://www.modernbike.com/itemgroup....2&SSAID=418273
http://www.modernbike.com/itemgroup....1&SSAID=418273

----------


## senkradvii

> Πολύ καλή τιμή για 12άδα τέτοιων μπαταριών, οπότε έχεις καλή λύση για την τροφοδοσία, χωρίς να πληρώνεις 1,5€ τη μπαταρία.


Nαι αλλά μόλις πρόσεξα ότι δεν τις πουλάει το amazon.co.uk και έτσι χάνεις το super saver delivery.. 

Επίσης για τις ψείρες των 3€ λέτε να έχω εκτελωνισμό?  :Scared:   :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

και μια σφηνα (ή αλλιως brake :Razz: )

*TA KΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΠΟΔΗΛΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ 2011* (by bicycling )
http://www.bicycling.com/bikes-gear/...ers-guide-2011



*Commuters* (για καθημερινη χρηση/πολη)

-Public Bikes D1 $550
-Scattante Americano Three $600
-Globe Daily 2 $630
-Electra Delivery 3i $800
-Spot Coyote $1,099
-Independent Fabrication Super Commuter $3,850



Entry-Level Road (κουρσα)

-Trek 1.2 $910
-Specialized Allez Sport Compact $920
-Fuji Roubaix 3.0 $949
-Jamis Ventura Comp $950
-Giant Defy 2 $1,100
-Trek Ion Super $1,650



Travel Bikes

-Bike Friday Pocket Rocket $1,275–$3,500
-Ritchey Break-Away $1,295 (frame and fork)
-Freeman Transport Gravel Racer $2,060 (coupled frame, fork and travel case)
-Dahon Tournado $2,499
-Strong Frames Ti Road S&S $3,700 (frame)
-Co-Motion Espresso Co-Pilot $2,375 (frame and fork)



Recreational Road (ενα επιπεδο πανω)

-Jamis Ventura Race $1,350
-Marin Argenta $1,350
-Felt F75 $1,399
-Specialized Allez Comp Compact M2 Apex $1,450
-Scott Speedster S20 $1,499
-Masi Evo Apex $1,850
-Giant TCR Composite $1,870
-Specialized Tarmac Elite Apex $2,000
-Orbea Onix T105 $2,099
-Diamondback Podium 5 $2,100
-Cannondale CAAD 10 Dura-Ace $3,199
-Eddy Merckx EMX-7 (frame, fork, headset, seatpost) $6,200



Enthusiast Road (για ψαγμενους χομπιστες)

-Trek 1.5 $1,09
-Focus Culebro 1.0 $2,100
-Rocky Mountain Solo 70 CR $2,299
-Fuji Altamira 3.0 $2,549
-GT GTR Carbon Sport $2,549
-Raleigh Competition $2,600
-Trek Madone 5.2 $3,150
-Cannondale SuperSix 3 Ultegra $3,200
-Bianchi Infinito Ultegra $3,299
-Ridley Noah RS $3,495
-Pinarello FPQuattro Force/Rival $3,450



Triathlon/Time Trial

-Cervelo P2 $2,400
-Blue Triad SP $2,700
-Cannondale Slice 4 Rival $2,899
-Trek Speed Concept 7.2 $2,939 
-Specialized Transition Expert $3,200
-Giant Trinity Advanced SL 0 $12,500



XC Race (εδω ειμαστε :One thumb up: )

-Niner Air 9 Carbon $4,198
-Rocky Mountain Vertex 29SE $2,099
-Scott Scale 29 Pro $2,500
-Breezer Cloud 9 PRO $2,999
-Cannondale Flash Carbon 29er 3 $2,999
-Jamis D29 Pro $3,100



Trail Bikes (ardi21 διαβασε :ROFL: )

-Giant Anthem X29er 3 $2,350
-Turner Sultan $2,450 (frame)
-Santa Cruz Tallboy R XC $3,599
-Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Expert 29 $3,800
-Niner R.I.P. 9 SLX $4,098
-Pivot 429 XT $4,850







Road Race (ωπα :Whistle: )

-Colnago C59 Italia $5,500 (frame and fork)
-Pinarello Dogma $5,500 (frame, fork, headset, seatpost)
-Giant TCR Advanced SL2 $6,300
-Cervélo R5 $6,600
-Scott Addict RC $6,800
-Trek Madone 6.7 SSL $6,820
-Cannondale Supersix Hi-Mod 1 Dura-Ace $6,899
-BMC Impec SRAM Red $7,999
-Look 695 SR $7,999
-Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL3 DA $8,100
-Orbea Orca GDR $8,374
-Felt F1 $12,500



Dream Road
-Serotta $2,395 - $8,995 (frame and fork)
-Pegoretti $2,850 - $4,800 (frame and fork)
-Speedvagen Road $3,200 (frame, fork, and seat mount)
-Seven $3,699 - $16,000+
-Richard Sachs $4,400+ (frame and fork)
-Vanilla Road $5,000 (frame and fork)

Και *τα 11 καλυτερα εκτος δρομου* (μαλλον για να τα χαζευουμε)
http://www2.bicycling.com/mountainbi...kes-gear/11-11

----------


## Tsene

> Tώρα που κοιτούσα στο amazon.co.uk για φωτάκια κοιτάξτε τι πέτυχα..
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Panasonic-CR...ef=pd_sim_sg_7


Προτιμώ αυτές  :Razz: 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...m=390103502112

----------


## ipo

Μπα, παραείναι φτηνές. Σκοπός είναι να πονέσει λίγο η τσέπη.  :Razz: 

0,11€ η μπαταρία, ενώ στην Ελλάδα έχει 1,8€, δηλαδή 16 φορές περισσότερο.  :Thumb down:

----------


## senkradvii

Λοιπόν μιας και λύσαμε το θέμα με το τρίξιμο της σέλας τώρα μας προέκυψε θέμα με το τρίξιμο των πίσω φρένων. Κάνει απίστευτα δυνατό και εκνευριστικό σκούξιμο όταν ασκώ λίγη πίεση παραπάνω. Παρατήρησα πως το στεφάνη σχεδόν έχει μαυρίσει από τα κατάλοιπα της γόμας του τακακιού. Πρέπει να το καθαρίσω για να σταματήσει να σκούζει σαν τρελή και αν ναι με τι? 

Επίσης μάλλον θέλει ένα πλυσιματάκι και επειδή διαβάζω διάφορα εδώ μέσα και κυρίως για την περιποίηση της αλυσίδας μάλλον να μην πάρω το λάστιχο και να αρχίσω να το λούζω ε? Να το πάρω με ένα υγρό πανί σιγά σιγά?

----------


## ipo

Ένα βρεγμένο πανί (με νερό, όχι λιπαντικό) πιστεύω ότι θα κάνει καλή δουλειά.

Πώς αντιμετώπισες το τρίξιμο της σέλας;

----------


## senkradvii

Για το βρεγμένο πανί το λες για τον γενικό καθαρισμό του ποδηλάτου έτσι? Σκελετός κτλ κτλ.. Για το τρίξιμο των φρένων τι να κάνω?

Για την σέλα. Αρχικά, επειδή δεν την έχω με πεταλούδα, την ξεβίδωσα, την έβγαλα μαζί με τον λαιμό και άρχισαν ρίχνω στα παξιμάδια και εκεί που είναι για να ρυθμίζεις την κλίση της καθαριστικό επαφών χωρίς λάδι που είχα πάρει για τα ηχεία μου. Την ξαναέβαλα όμως, αν και λιγότερο, το τρίξιμο παρέμενε. Την ξαναέβγαλα  μαζί με τον λαιμό και την πήρα πάνω στο σπίτι και την πίεζα πάνω στο τραπέζι για να δω αν όντως σκούζει και που ακριβώς, για να ψεκάσω περαιτέρω. Όμως δεν ακουγόταν τίποτα. Αφού ρύθμισα και την κλίση της, που ήθελα να την ανασηκώσω λιγάκι γιατί δεν με "αγκάλιαζε" τόσο καλά, κατέβηκα κάτω για να δω τι άλλο μπορεί να έφταιγε. Την βίδωσα πιο χαμηλά και ελαφρώς πιο ανασηκωμένη, έσφιξα πολύ καλά όλα τα παξιμάδια που είχα πειράξει και όλως παραδόξως σκούξιμο τέλος. Υποθέτω κάποιο παξιμάδι είχε ξελασκάρει και έσκουζε και λίγο το καθαριστικό και λίγο και το καλό σφίξιμο έστρωσε. 

Κάτι που θυμήθηκα. Τώρα που την χαμήλωσα την σέλα, ναι μεν πέτυχα να μην σκύβω το κορμί μου καθόλου και σχεδόν η σπονδυλική μου να είναι σε κάθετη θέση και τα χέρια σε πλήρη έκταση όμως τα πόδια μου τώρα δεν φτάνουν σε πλήρη έκταση όταν ποδηλατώ. Σαν αίσθηση μου φάνηκε πιο ξεκούραστο όμως σκέφτομαι μήπως έτσι επιβαρύνω τα γόνατά μου.. Ξέρει κανείς?

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Ένα βρεγμένο πανί (με νερό, όχι λιπαντικό) πιστεύω ότι θα κάνει καλή δουλειά.
> 
> Πώς αντιμετώπισες το τρίξιμο της σέλας;


Καλέ σταμάτα να μας κολάζεις!  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

Λοιπόν πάει και το τρίξιμο των φρένων.. Πέρασα το στεφάνι με ένα πανάκι με πετρέλαιο και ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση!  :Thumbs up:

----------


## agrelaphon

> ...
> 
> Κάτι που θυμήθηκα. Τώρα που την χαμήλωσα την σέλα, ναι μεν πέτυχα να μην σκύβω το κορμί μου καθόλου και σχεδόν η σπονδυλική μου να είναι σε κάθετη θέση και τα χέρια σε πλήρη έκταση όμως τα πόδια μου τώρα δεν φτάνουν σε πλήρη έκταση όταν ποδηλατώ. Σαν αίσθηση μου φάνηκε πιο ξεκούραστο όμως σκέφτομαι μήπως έτσι επιβαρύνω τα γόνατά μου.. Ξέρει κανείς?


Πιθανόν να μην είναι το ποδήλατο στα μέτρα σου. Πρώτα τα γόνατα κοίτα να βολέψεις  :Wink: 
Για το τρίξιμο των φρένων: Μερικές φορές είναι που θέλει ακτινολόγηση

----------


## senkradvii

> Πιθανόν να μην είναι το ποδήλατο στα μέτρα σου. Πρώτα τα γόνατα κοίτα να βολέψεις 
> Για το τρίξιμο των φρένων: Μερικές φορές είναι που θέλει ακτινολόγηση


Όταν λες να βολέψω? Πρέπει να φτάσουν σε πλήρη έκταση δηλαδή όταν ποδηλατώ? Γιατί έτσι πως είμαι τώρα πιο άνετα νιώθω το κορμί μου γενικά.

Για το τρίξιμο σε ευχαριστώ για το tip αλλά το έλυσα ένα post πιο πάνω. Πάντως για ακτινολόγηση σε ενός μήνα ποδήλατο πόλης δεν μου φαίνεται λογικό..  :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

ζημιάρα η σουζάνα...  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

Ποια είναι η Σουζάνα?  :Confused:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

sorry, ηλέκτρα την λένε (για το ποδήλατό σου μιλάω - πως το φωνάζεις;  :Razz: );

----------


## senkradvii

Carmen!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Carmen!


 :ROFL: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNlZ4...eature=related

----------


## kostantis

Λοιπόν σήμερα επιτέλους πρόλαβα να ασχοληθώ με την συντήρηση της αλυσίδας.
Επειδή δεν είχα κάτι άλλο διαθέσιμο,το έκανα με οινόπνευμα και μετά με το ειδικό λυπαντικό.
Έβγαλε ΤΗΝ μαυρίλα πραγματικά αν και δεν το περίμενα γιατί όλο και όλο 2-3 βόλτες έχω κάνει.

Κατά την συντήρηση διαπίστωσα ότι:

1) 'Οταν κάνω δυνατά πηδάλι και μετά το αφήσω και γυρνάει η ρόδα,κουνιέται αρκετά η κασσέτα ταχυτήτων.

2) Όποια ταχύτητα και να έχω στον μπροστινό δισκοβραχίονα,όταν πάω να βάλω την πρώτελευταία ταχύτητα,η αλυσίδα κλωτσάει και πάει μία στην τελευταία ταχύτητα,ξαναγυρνάει στην πρωτελευταία και συνέχεια γίνεται αυτό.

Όταν βάζω την τελευταία ταχύτητητα η αλυσίδα κλωτσάει και πάει μία στην πρωτελευταία ταχύτητα μία στην τελευταία.

Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει; :Thinking:

----------


## senkradvii

Kαλά ρε Κωσταντή με 2 - 3 βόλτες, ποδήλατο του κουτιού και πήγες να του κάνεις συντήρηση στην αλυσίδα?  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

> Kαλά ρε Κωσταντή με 2 - 3 βόλτες, ποδήλατο του κουτιού και πήγες να του κάνεις συντήρηση στην αλυσίδα?


Προσέχουμε για να έχουμε. :Razz: 
Έτσι έλεγα και για το παλιό άντε την επόμενη φορά συντήρηση άντε την μεθεπόμενη και κατέληγα να μην κάνω ποτέ συντήρηση.
Άσε τώρα που έχω όρεξη... :Wink:

----------


## senkradvii

Εγώ λέω να την κρατήσεις για όταν πραγματικά θα χρειάζεται..  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Πέρασα το στεφάνι με ένα πανάκι με πετρέλαιο και ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση!


Ελπίζω να αφαίρεσες το πετρέλαιο μετά με σαπούνι. Είναι τραγικό να λιπαίνουμε τις επιφάνειες που θέλουμε να έχουν αυξημένη τριβή.





> Τώρα που την χαμήλωσα την σέλα, ναι μεν πέτυχα  να μην σκύβω το κορμί μου καθόλου και σχεδόν η σπονδυλική μου να είναι  σε κάθετη θέση και τα χέρια σε πλήρη έκταση όμως τα πόδια μου τώρα δεν  φτάνουν σε πλήρη έκταση όταν ποδηλατώ. Σαν αίσθηση μου φάνηκε πιο  ξεκούραστο όμως σκέφτομαι μήπως έτσι επιβαρύνω τα γόνατά μου.. Ξέρει  κανείς?


Ο στόχος δεν είναι η πλήρης έκταση των ποδιών, αλλά ελαφρώς μικρότερη απόσταση. Είναι πολύ σημαντικό για την ποδηλασία, διαφορετικά θα κουράζεσαι πιο γρήγορα σε μεγάλες ανηφορικές διαδρομές και θα καταπονείς τα γόνατά σου.

Υπάρχει εμπειρικός τρόπος για να μετρήσεις το ιδανικό ύψος της σέλας (ίσα που να λυγίζει το γόνατο στη μακρύτερη θέση του πεταλιού). Επίσης υπάρχει μέθοδος μεγαλύτερης ακριβείας με βάση το ύψος του καβάλου σου και την απόσταση από το πεντάλ μέχρι τη σέλα (στο σημείο που ενώνεται με τη ντίζα) κατά μήκος του 'κατακόρυφου' σωλήνα, πολλαπλασιασμένο με ένα παράγοντα 0,8... (δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς, αλλά google it).

Για να καταλάβεις πόσο σημαντικό είναι, κάποιες φορές που πήγα από ανώμαλο δρόμο, η σέλα κατέβηκε μισό εκατοστό από τη θέση της. Όταν έφτασα σπίτι απορούσα γιατί πόνεσαν τα γόνατά μου ή γιατί κουράστηκα τόσο σε ανηφορική διαδρομή που άλλες φορές ανέβαινα πιο εύκολα. Και μιλάμε για μισό εκατοστό μόνο.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> 2) Όποια ταχύτητα και να έχω στον μπροστινό δισκοβραχίονα,όταν πάω να βάλω την πρώτελευταία ταχύτητα,η αλυσίδα κλωτσάει και πάει μία στην τελευταία ταχύτητα,ξαναγυρνάει στην πρωτελευταία και συνέχεια γίνεται αυτό.
> 
> Όταν βάζω την τελευταία ταχύτητητα η αλυσίδα κλωτσάει και πάει μία στην πρωτελευταία ταχύτητα μία στην τελευταία.
> 
> Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει;


Θέλει ρύθμιση το σύστημα των ταχυτήτων σου. Είτε το πας σε ποδηλατά, είτε δοκιμάζεις μόνος σου με βάση αυτές τις οδηγίες. Από αυτά που λες μάλλον θέλει λίγο ξέσφιγμα η βίδα 'Η', αλλά ίσως χρειαστεί ρύθμιση της τάσης του συρματόσχοινου μετά. Δες το video, τα λέει αναλυτικά.

Προτείνω να δοκιμάσεις τις αλλαγές ταχυτήτων με όλα τα μπροστινά γρανάζια (ΟΚ, ίσως όχι τους απολύτως διαγώνιους συνδυασμούς), διότι η συμπεριφορά αλλάζει. Στο παρελθόν, είχα πάει σε ποδηλατά, έφτιαξε τις ταχύτητες και έλεγξε μόνο τις αλλαγές με το μεσαίο μπροστινό γρανάζι. Όταν πήρα το ποδήλατο και άλλαξα γρανάζι, είδα ότι υπήρχε πρόβλημα και έκανα καλύτερα τη δουλειά στο σπίτι μόνος μου. Δύσκολα θα βρείτε ποδηλατά που θα ασχοληθεί με το ποδήλατό σας με τόση λεπτομέρεια, όση θα το κάνετε εσείς. Παρόλο που ξέρει καλύτερα να το κάνει, δε θα αφιερώσει χρόνο για λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## kostantis

Δοκίμασα όλα τα μπροστινά γρανάζια καθώς επίσης και τα πίσω και η αλυσίδα κλωτσάει στις 2 τελευταίες ταχύτητες.
Στις υπόλοιπες 8 ταχύτητες όλα μία χαρά.

Θα δω το βίντεο και θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω άκρη. :One thumb up:

----------


## senkradvii

> Ελπίζω να αφαίρεσες το πετρέλαιο μετά με σαπούνι. Είναι τραγικό να λιπαίνουμε τις επιφάνειες που θέλουμε να έχουν αυξημένη τριβή.


To πέρασα με ένα πανί αλλά όχι με σαπούνι.. Τόσο πολύ πειράζει? Έτσι και αλλιώς το πίσω φρένο είναι..




> Ο στόχος δεν είναι η πλήρης έκταση των ποδιών, αλλά ελαφρώς μικρότερη απόσταση. Είναι πολύ σημαντικό για την ποδηλασία, διαφορετικά θα κουράζεσαι πιο γρήγορα σε μεγάλες ανηφορικές διαδρομές και θα καταπονείς τα γόνατά σου.
> 
> Υπάρχει εμπειρικός τρόπος για να μετρήσεις το ιδανικό ύψος της σέλας (ίσα που να λυγίζει το γόνατο στη μακρύτερη θέση του πεταλιού). Επίσης υπάρχει μέθοδος μεγαλύτερης ακριβείας με βάση το ύψος του καβάλου σου και την απόσταση από το πεντάλ μέχρι τη σέλα (στο σημείο που ενώνεται με τη ντίζα) κατά μήκος του 'κατακόρυφου' σωλήνα, πολλαπλασιασμένο με ένα παράγοντα 0,8... (δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς, αλλά google it).


Στο δικό μου το πόδι δεν φτάνει σε κάθετη θέση αλλά κάπως πιο πλάγια ( έχω chopperia βλέπεις  :Razz:  ), αλλά και πάλι υποθέτω πως πρέπει να είναι περίπου σε έκταση χωρίς να κλειδώνει το γόνατο έτσι?

----------


## ipo

> Στο δικό μου το πόδι δεν φτάνει σε κάθετη θέση αλλά κάπως πιο πλάγια ( έχω chopperia βλέπεις  ), αλλά και πάλι υποθέτω πως πρέπει να είναι περίπου σε έκταση χωρίς να κλειδώνει το γόνατο έτσι?


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος, αλλά πιθανολογώ ότι ισχύει το ίδιο και στην περίπτωσή σου.

Και βγάλε το πετρέλαιο από την επιφάνεια του στεφανιού που ακουμπούν τα τακάκια. Έλεος (δεν εννοώ το λάδι  :Razz: ), δε βάζουμε λιπαντικό στις επιφάνειες τριβής των φρένων.  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> ( έχω chopperia βλέπεις )


Nαι ναι δεν ξεχνάμε την "Souzana" :Razz: 

Κάποιος είδα την βάφτισε...

----------


## senkradvii

> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος, αλλά πιθανολογώ ότι ισχύει το ίδιο και στην περίπτωσή σου.
> 
> Και βγάλε το πετρέλαιο από την επιφάνεια του στεφανιού που ακουμπούν τα τακάκια. Έλεος (δεν εννοώ το λάδι ), δε βάζουμε λιπαντικό στις επιφάνειες τριβής των φρένων.


Bασικά μάλλον το βάζουμε απλά μετά πρέπει και να το ξεβγάζουμε..  :Razz: 
Θα το κάνω αύριο. Πάντως σε ένα φόρουμ το διάβασα. Έλεγε να χρησιμοποιήσω πετρέλαιο/βενζίνη/οινόπνευμα.. Εγώ μικρό παιδί, δεν ξέρω. Ότι μου λένε κάνω.  :Laughing: 




> Nαι ναι δεν ξεχνάμε την "Souzana"
> 
> Κάποιοςείδα την βάφτισε...


Όχι και Σουζάνα ρε τη κοριτσάρα μου!  :Mad:  Carmen είπαμε..  :Innocent: 

Νικουλάκι αν είσαι καλό παιδί θα σ'αφήσω να της φωτογραφίσεις όπως μονάχα εσύ ξέρεις..  :Wink:

----------


## pelasgian

> Για το βρεγμένο πανί το λες για τον γενικό καθαρισμό του ποδηλάτου έτσι? Σκελετός κτλ κτλ.. Για το τρίξιμο των φρένων τι να κάνω?


Υπάρχουν τακάκια που έχουν δύο συστατικά σαν τις παλιές γόμες για στυλό και μολύβι. Το ένα καθαρίζει το στεφάνι και το άλλο φρενάρει. Πολύ καλύτερο φρενάρισμα και αθόρυβο. 




> Κάτι που θυμήθηκα. Τώρα που την χαμήλωσα την σέλα, ναι μεν πέτυχα να μην σκύβω το κορμί μου καθόλου και σχεδόν η σπονδυλική μου να είναι σε κάθετη θέση και τα χέρια σε πλήρη έκταση όμως τα πόδια μου τώρα δεν φτάνουν σε πλήρη έκταση όταν ποδηλατώ. Σαν αίσθηση μου φάνηκε πιο ξεκούραστο όμως σκέφτομαι μήπως έτσι επιβαρύνω τα γόνατά μου.. Ξέρει κανείς?


Η πλάτη σου ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να κάνει τόξο, γιατί μπορεί να κάνεις ζημιά στη σπονδυλική στήλη (στους δίσκους). 

Τα γόνατα δεν πρέπει να κλειδώνουν, διότι μπορεί να κάνεις ζημιά στα γόνατα ή λόγω του ότι η γοφοί θα κάνουν πάνω κάτω να αποκτήσεις πρόβλημα στην μέση χαμηλά. 

Θέλεις οι μύες των ποδιών να κάνουν «ανάρτηση» στις ανωμαλίες (ακόμα και όρθιος όταν είσαι περνώντας εμπόδια, τα γόνατα ελαφρά λυγισμένα) και να μην περνούν οι κρανδασμοί στη σπονδυλική στήλη, διότι θα βρεθείς ανάπηρος καμιά ώρα ή με τρομακτικούς πόνους λουμπάγκο στη μέση. 

Για αυτό το λόγο χρειάζεται κάποιος σέλα με ελατήρια όπως οι brooks. 

Επίσης, αν μεταφέρεις το φορτίο στον πίσω τροχό καθήμενος «πιο κάθετα», αντί να στηρίζεσαι στο τιμόνι, θα έχεις περισσότερα σκασίματα λάστιχων και περισσότερα στραβώματα στις ζάντες.

----------


## vamvakoolas

γενικα καλα οσα γραφετε για τη σταση του σωματος αλλα:


Αυτα που γραφει ο ipo ειναι λαθος:αναλογα με το εδαφος προσαρμοζουμε και τη σελα μας. Δε γινεται να εισαι σε μονοπατια και να εχεις την ιδια σταση στο σωμα (τη κατεβαζεις λιγο) οπως με το να ποδηλατεις στο δρομο. Οποτε αν με το ΜΤΒ μας αλλαζουμε εδαφος (παμε σε ενα ανωμαλο με κλισεις, χαμηλωνουμε και τη σελα) ουτε και με μισο εκατοστο να τραυματισεις τα γονατα (μπας εχεις λαθος λαιμο/stem και μηκος δισκοβραχιωνα? :Whistle: )


@senkradvii:το εχω γραψει πολλες φορες και το φωναζω:ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΛεΓΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΣΕΛΛΑΣ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΑΛΛΟΝ

(αν κουραζει βαλτε ενα σημαδακι στις διαφορες θεσεις ωστε να το κανετε μια φορα και μετα να ξερετε, ειναι ενα μικρο κολπακι που αρκετοι ακολουθουν)

----------


## senkradvii

> Υπάρχουν τακάκια που έχουν δύο συστατικά σαν τις παλιές γόμες για στυλό και μολύβι. Το ένα καθαρίζει το στεφάνι και το άλλο φρενάρει. Πολύ καλύτερο φρενάρισμα και αθόρυβο.


Οκ θα τα έχω υπ'όψιν μου όταν χρειαστεί να τα αλλάξω. Ένα μήνα το έχω το ποδήλατο και τώρα πριν μια βδομάδα άρχισε να σκούζει.





> Η πλάτη σου ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να κάνει τόξο, γιατί μπορεί να κάνεις ζημιά στη σπονδυλική στήλη (στους δίσκους). 
> 
> Τα γόνατα δεν πρέπει να κλειδώνουν, διότι μπορεί να κάνεις ζημιά στα γόνατα ή λόγω του ότι η γοφοί θα κάνουν πάνω κάτω να αποκτήσεις πρόβλημα στην μέση χαμηλά. 
> 
> Θέλεις οι μύες των ποδιών να κάνουν «ανάρτηση» στις ανωμαλίες (ακόμα και όρθιος όταν είσαι περνώντας εμπόδια, τα γόνατα ελαφρά λυγισμένα) και να μην περνούν οι κρανδασμοί στη σπονδυλική στήλη, διότι θα βρεθείς ανάπηρος καμιά ώρα ή με τρομακτικούς πόνους λουμπάγκο στη μέση. 
> 
> Για αυτό το λόγο χρειάζεται κάποιος σέλα με ελατήρια όπως οι brooks. 
> 
> Επίσης, αν μεταφέρεις το φορτίο στον πίσω τροχό καθήμενος «πιο κάθετα», αντί να στηρίζεσαι στο τιμόνι, θα έχεις περισσότερα σκασίματα λάστιχων και περισσότερα στραβώματα στις ζάντες.


Τώρα αυτά που μου λες με προβληματίζουν.. Το ποδήλατο μου είναι έτσι ώστε να μην σκύβεις. Να ποδηλατείς όσο το δυνατόν σε πιο όρθια στάση. 



Εγώ έχω πρόβλημα με 2 κοίλες κάτω χαμηλά στην μέση και 2 στον αυχένα.
Eπίσης τώρα που κοιτούσα βρήκα αυτόν τον οδηγό και θα τον δοκιμάσω. Έλεος έλεγε πως να κάνεις ποδήλατο γενικά..  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 46 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> @senkradvii:το εχω γραψει πολλες φορες και το φωναζω:ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΛεΓΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΣΕΛΛΑΣ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΑΛΛΟΝ
> 
> (αν κουραζει βαλτε ενα σημαδακι στις διαφορες θεσεις ωστε να το κανετε μια φορα και μετα να ξερετε, ειναι ενα μικρο κολπακι που αρκετοι ακολουθουν)


Ποιόν άλλο? Δεν σε πιάνω..

----------


## vamvakoolas

βρε αγορι μου κανε ποδηλατο και βαλε καποιον να σε βλεπει δωστου και τα σκιτσακια που μας εβαλες εδω να συγκρινει. Εγω προσωπικα μονος μου παντα κανω βαζω λαθος υψος σελας..

anyway νομιζω οτι το παρααναλυσαμε το ζητημα

----------


## senkradvii

Οκ ρε Vamvakoola τι εξάπτεσαι.

----------


## ipo

> Αυτα που γραφει ο ipo ειναι λαθος:αναλογα με το εδαφος προσαρμοζουμε και τη σελα μας. Δε γινεται να εισαι σε μονοπατια και να εχεις την ιδια σταση στο σωμα (τη κατεβαζεις λιγο) οπως με το να ποδηλατεις στο δρομο. Οποτε αν με το ΜΤΒ μας αλλαζουμε εδαφος (παμε σε ενα ανωμαλο με κλισεις, χαμηλωνουμε και τη σελα) ουτε και με μισο εκατοστο να τραυματισεις τα γονατα (μπας εχεις λαθος λαιμο/stem και μηκος δισκοβραχιωνα?)


Δεν έγραψα κάτι δικό μου, αλλά έκανα παραπομπές από ιστοσελίδες στο διαδίκτυο που πραγματεύονται το θέμα. Τα ίδια λένε και ποδηλατάδες.

Το ύψος στη σέλα, χαμηλώνεται στα μονοπάτια, όχι γιατί είναι πιο ανατομικό για τα πόδια, αλλά για να επιτύχει ο αναβάτης χαμηλότερο κέντρο βάρους, άρα μεγαλύτερη ευστάθεια, που είναι απαραίτητη σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις. Άλλωστε στις καταβάσεις μονοπατιών δε χρησιμοποιείς έντονα τα πετάλια, αλλά πιο πολύ τα φρένα. Μάλιστα, οι περισσότεροι ποδηλάτες βάζουν τη σέλα τέρμα κάτω στις καταβάσεις μονοπατιών και σπάνια κάθονται σε αυτή. Συνήθως είναι όρθιοι με λυγισμένα τα πόδια και τη λεκάνη πίσω από τη σέλα για να φέρουν το κέντρο βάρους στο καλύτερο δυνατό σημείο.

Επίσης, οι bmx-άδες και οι λοιποί free riders που κάνουν κόλπα με τα ποδήλατα, έχουν τις σέλες πρακτικά για διακοσμητικές. Τέρμα κάτω και δεν τις χρησιμοποιούν. Αλλά έχουμε ξεφύγει σε ειδικές περιπτώσεις. Η μέθοδος που ανέφερα σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα βρίσκει εφαρμογή στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις cross country ποδηλασίας και στις ομαλές αναβάσεις (άσφαλτος, ομαλό χώμα χωρίς τεχνικές δυσκολίες που απαιτούν περισσότερη ευστάθεια και ευελιξία).

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Δεν έγραψα κάτι δικό μου, αλλά έκανα παραπομπές από ιστοσελίδες στο διαδίκτυο που πραγματεύονται το θέμα. Τα ίδια λένε και ποδηλατάδες.
> 
> Το ύψος στη σέλα, χαμηλώνεται στα μονοπάτια, όχι γιατί είναι πιο ανατομικό για τα πόδια, αλλά για να επιτύχει ο αναβάτης χαμηλότερο κέντρο βάρους, άρα μεγαλύτερη ευστάθεια, που είναι απαραίτητη σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις. Άλλωστε στις καταβάσεις μονοπατιών δε χρησιμοποιείς έντονα τα πετάλια, αλλά πιο πολύ τα φρένα. Μάλιστα, οι περισσότεροι ποδηλάτες βάζουν τη σέλα τέρμα κάτω στις καταβάσεις μονοπατιών και σπάνια κάθονται σε αυτή. Συνήθως είναι όρθιοι με λυγισμένα τα πόδια και τη λεκάνη πίσω από τη σέλα για να φέρουν το κέντρο βάρος στο ιδανικό σημείο.


Σε μονοπάτια (και δη σε downhill) δεν σε απασχολεί που βρίσκεται η σέλα γιατί σπανίως κάθεσαι σε αυτή για τους λόγους που αναφέρεις (στην περίπτωση των λυγισμένων ποδιών, τα άκρα λειτουργούν επίσης σαν αποσβεστήρες για χάρη της ισορροπίας στο κακοτράχαλο τερέν). Επίσης χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος (ας το επιβεβαιώσουν οι σχετικοί vamvakoolas και ardi) στα ποδήλατα που είναι για downhill με μεγαλύτερη διαδρομή στην ανάρτηση κλπ κλπ, το παλουκόσελο είναι πολύ κοντό, έτσι και να θες να την αναβάσεις, τόσο όσο είναι στα trekking/mountain, δεν μπορείς.

Επειδή πολύ το αναλύουμε το θέμα, είμαι της άποψης πως καλή είναι η θεωρητική βάση αλλά στην πράξη θα δεις τι σε βολεύει και τι όχι. Οι παράγοντες που επηρεάζουν τη θέση της σέλας είναι πολλοί - με σημαντικότερο τον ανθρώπινο - έτσι καλό είναι να πειραματιζόμαστε με τις ρυθμίσεις ώστε κάποια στιγμή να βρούμε την βέλτιστη για το σώμα μας. 

ΥΓ: Αφήστε τα ντερνέτια και βγείτε βόλτα και πειραματιστείτε...

----------


## senkradvii

> Δεν έγραψα κάτι δικό μου, αλλά έκανα παραπομπές από ιστοσελίδες στο διαδίκτυο που πραγματεύονται το θέμα. Τα ίδια λένε και ποδηλατάδες.
> 
> Το ύψος στη σέλα, χαμηλώνεται στα μονοπάτια, όχι γιατί είναι πιο ανατομικό για τα πόδια, αλλά για να επιτύχει ο αναβάτης χαμηλότερο κέντρο βάρους, άρα μεγαλύτερη ευστάθεια, που είναι απαραίτητη σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις. Άλλωστε στις καταβάσεις μονοπατιών δε χρησιμοποιείς έντονα τα πετάλια, αλλά πιο πολύ τα φρένα. *Μάλιστα, οι περισσότεροι ποδηλάτες βάζουν τη σέλα τέρμα κάτω στις καταβάσεις μονοπατιών και σπάνια κάθονται σε αυτή. Συνήθως είναι όρθιοι με λυγισμένα τα πόδια και τη λεκάνη πίσω από τη σέλα για να φέρουν το κέντρο βάρους στο καλύτερο δυνατό σημείο.*
> 
> Επίσης, οι bmx-άδες και οι λοιποί free riders που κάνουν κόλπα με τα ποδήλατα, έχουν τις σέλες πρακτικά για διακοσμητικές. Τέρμα κάτω και δεν τις χρησιμοποιούν. Αλλά έχουμε ξεφύγει σε ειδικές περιπτώσεις. Η μέθοδος που ανέφερα σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα βρίσκει εφαρμογή στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις cross country ποδηλασίας και στις ομαλές αναβάσεις (άσφαλτος, ομαλό χώμα χωρίς τεχνικές δυσκολίες που απαιτούν περισσότερη ευστάθεια και ευελιξία).


Όπως για να κατεβαίνεις σκαλοπάτια. Το επιχείρησες τελικά?

----------


## ipo

> Όπως για να κατεβαίνεις σκαλοπάτια. Το επιχείρησες τελικά?


Μπα, φοβάμαι ότι θα βγω με σπασμένο χέρι αν το κάνω. Άμα δεν το επιχειρήσεις μικρός, δύσκολα πειραματίζεσαι σε μεγάλες ηλικίες.  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

ουφφφφφφφφφφφφφ


το μονοπατι δεν το κατεβαινεις μονο :Whistle:  εχει και ανηφοριτσα!

Περαν απο το χαμηλο κεντρο βαρους ξεχασες το σημαντικοτερο: Στα μονοπατια πρεπει να εχεις αμεση προσβαση στο εδαφος (δηλαδη τα ποδια να ακουμπανε πιο ευκολα) ή στις πτωσεις να ανεβαινεις πιο γρηγορα!

Πρωτη φορα διαβαζω οτι η γνωμη του "ποδηλατα" ειναι τοσο σημαντικη για τη θεση μας στο ποδηλατο :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

ετσι και αλλιως σε μερικα λεπτα ετοιμαζομαστε για αγωνα.................ΜΤΒ :Clap:  :Clap: 
(οποτε θα τα εφαρμvσω στη πραξη)
Kalytera γιατι θα καθομουν με τις ωρες αντι να ποδηλατω να γραφω :Thumb down: 
http://www.mountain-sports.gr/AGONES...omhon-Chhartes

----------


## ipo

> Πρωτη φορα διαβαζω οτι η γνωμη του "ποδηλατα" ειναι τοσο σημαντικη για τη θεση μας στο ποδηλατο


Παλιά είχα κι εγώ την εικόνα του ηλικιωμένου ποδηλατά που επισκεύαζε ποδήλατα μόνο. Τελευταία, σε όσα ποδηλατάδικα έχω πάει, στη θέση του μηχανικού που κάνει τις επισκευές βρίσκονται σχετικά νέοι άνθρωποι (25-35 ετών) που έχουν ενεργή δράση στην ποδηλασία και τρέχουν σε αγώνες. Οπότε κερδίζουμε, αν δίνουμε προσοχή στην άποψή τους. Στόχος δεν είναι να επαληθεύονται όσα λέμε, αλλά να μαθαίνουμε από τα λάθη μας και να έχουμε ανοικτά τα αυτιά μας στις εμπειρίες άλλων.

Η δική μου εμπειρία, όπως είπα και πριν, είναι ότι αν κατέβει η σέλα έστω και λίγο, κουράζομαι πιο γρήγορα και πονούν τα γόνατά μου σε αναβάσεις διαρκείας. Μάλιστα αυτό ίσχυε πριν ακόμα συνηθίσω την ψηλή θέση της σέλας, ώστε να μη θεωρηθεί ότι το σώμα μου αποζητά τη θέση που έχει συνηθίσει.

----------


## ardi21

Tην σελα την κατεβαζουμε για ολα αυτα που ειπατε! Χαμηλοτερο κεντρο βαρους=καλυτερος ελεγχος και κανεις το σωμα σου "αναρτηση" στην ουσια. Eπισης γι'αποφυγη τραυματισμου και να μπορεις να πατας αμεσα το ποδι σου κατω. Εγω βεβαια δεν την κατεβαζω ποτε γιατι βαριεμαι. Λαθος. Η λυση ειναι παλουκοσελο που ανεβοκατεβαινει με κουμπι απο το τιμονι αλλα κοστιζει...

Στα ποδηλατα downhill/freeride η σελα ειναι διακοσμητικη.

vamvakoolas καλη επιτυχια ρε. Ποια διαδρομη θα κανεις? Η μεγαλη ειναι αγγουρι!!

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Η λυση ειναι παλουκοσελο που ανεβοκατεβαινει με κουμπι απο το τιμονι αλλα κοστιζει...


Mε κουμπι απο τιμόνι... τι λες τώρα ρε... για δώσε κανα link αυτό θα είναι ωραίο, όχι οτι θα το έβαζα ποτέ...

Εγώ στο τιμόνι έχω διακόπτη για την ανάρτηση.

----------


## ardi21

http://http://www.bike-components.de...ell-2011-.html
http://www.actionsports.de/gb/Compon...ze::28829.html

----------


## kostantis

Αυτό το παλουκόσελο είναι αποτελεσματικό ή είναι μόνο για να λες ότι να έχω ανάρτηση και πίσω;
Τυχαία το πέτυχα προχθές που κοιτούσα κάτι στην ιστοσελίδα της rockshox και το έχω απορία. :Thinking:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Μα δεν είναι ανάρτηση, ανεβοκατεβαίνει.

----------


## kostantis

Κατάλαβα πως λειτουργεί.
Το ανάρτηση το έγραψα μεταφορικά,ότι λειτουργεί *σαν* ανάρτηση.

Αρκετά  ακριβό

----------


## Νikosanagn

Δεν λειτουργεί σαν ανάρτηση  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Ίσως και να κατάλαβα λάθος τότε.
Δεν λειτουργεί σαν ανάρτηση και σε τυχόν λακούβες κλπ ανεβοκατεβαίνει το παλουκόσελο για να απορροφήσει τους κραδασμούς ή έστω τους μειώνει;

----------


## ardi21

Δεν λειτουργει καν σαν αναρτηση. Δεν εχει καμια σχεση με αυτο που λες. Ειναι πολυ βολικο αν χρειαζεται να κατεβαζεις την σελα συχνα. Δεν χρειαζεται να κατεβαινεις απο το ποδηλατο. Τιποτε περισσοτερο τιποτε λιγοτερο.

----------


## Νikosanagn

O Αρδης, το ανέφερε σαν ρυθμιζόμενο παλουκόσελο απο το τιμόνι, δεν θα μου φαινόταν περίεργο να υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο που να κάνει και αυτό που λες πάντως.

----------


## kostantis

Λάθος κατάλαβα από τις φωτογραφίες τότε γιατί εάν διάβαζα την περιγραφή θα καταλάβαίνα.
Προτιμώ να ανέβω και να κατέβω από το ποδήλατο για να ρυθμίσω την σέλα τελικά παρά να δώσω τόσα λεφτά και να την ρυθμίζω από το τιμόνι.(Λέμε τώρα,όχι ότι θα τα έδινα) :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

200 € πλάκα πλάκα παίρνεις ποδήλατο....

----------


## ardi21

Ειναι ακριβο αλλα αν σε καθε βολτα σου χρειαζοταν να ανεβοκατεβασεις την σελα 5-6 φορες (π.χ οταν μπαινεις σε δυσκολο σημειο) ισως να αναθεωρουσες.

Ολα θεμα αναγκων ειναι.

----------


## kostantis

> Ειναι ακριβο αλλα αν σε καθε βολτα σου χρειαζοταν να ανεβοκατεβασεις την σελα 5-6 φορες (π.χ οταν μπαινεις σε δυσκολο σημειο) ισως να αναθεωρουσες.
> 
> *Ολα θεμα αναγκων ειναι*.


Το αυτό.
Προφανώς κάτι τέτοιο δεν μας χρειάζεται για αυτό και μας φαίνεται ίσως λίγο υπερβολικό. :One thumb up:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Nα ρωτήσω κάτι τώρα εγώ που έχει καταλυτική σημασία?

Ανεβαίνει κιόλας?!  :Laughing:

----------


## kostantis

> Nα ρωτήσω κάτι τώρα εγώ που έχει καταλυτική σημασία?
> 
> Ανεβαίνει κιόλας?!


Αμάν να τα μας... :onetooth:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Όχι γιατί αν είναι έτσι αλλάζει το πράγμα αδέρφια....

----------


## kostantis

Κοίταξε εάν χρησιμοποιείς γενικά σέλα όταν ποδηλατείς,νομίζω πως δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. :Razz: 
Εάν συνηθίζεις να ποδηλατείς χωρίς σέλα τότε όντως αλλάζει. :onetooth:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Σε είδα στο ποδήλατο όλο χαρά και όλο τρέλα, αλλα μετά κατάλαβα οτι σου λειπε η σέλα...

Αν ανεβαίνει κιόλας θα είναι θεικό πάντως, φανταστείτε τι πλάκα θα έχει και πόσο ψαρωτικό θα είναι.!  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Χαρίζεται υδραυλικό δισκόφρενο shimano deore :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Το χάλασες βρε?

----------


## kostantis

Όχι είναι από το παλιό μου ποδήλατο.
Λοιπόν εάν δεν το πάρει κάποιο από τα 2 γειτονάκια που το ζήτησαν,εάν το θελήσει κάποιος από εδώ είναι δικό του.
Ειναι μπροστινό deore br-m525,πριόνι πραγματικά.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Σε φάκελο χωράει?  :Laughing:

----------


## kostantis

> Σε φάκελο χωράει?


Όχι βέβαια.
Φυσικά δεν θα πάει σε άτομα που έχουν ήδη υδραυλ.δισκόφρενα. :Whistle:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Kαλά αυτό εννοείτε, πλάκα έκανα  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Ο Mouse έψαχνε παλιότερα για υδραυλικά δισκόφρενα. Μάλλον θα τον ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

γερμανία στέλνεις;  :Very Happy:

----------


## nasosMA

Εμένα δυστυχώς μου το κλέψανε ένα βράδυ οταν κάτι ληστές διέρρηξαν ενα διαμερισμα και την αποθηκη.

Μετά τις πανελλαδικες λεω να παρω ενα καλο αυτη την φορα για να κανω βολτες.
Ξερετε καποιο καλο μαγαζι αποκλειστικα για ποδηλατα στην Αθηνα;
Ή να αγορασω απο ιντερνετ αν και εχω καποιους ενδοιασμους;

----------


## ipo

Έχω παραγγείλει μερικά βασικά ανταλλακτικά και εργαλεία για το ποδήλατο, από το ebay σε καλές τιμές. Τώρα θέλω να πάρω συρματόσχοινο για τα φρένα και τις ταχύτητες. Απ' ό,τι βλέπω μάλλον στα φρένα η διατομή είναι 1,6mm, ενώ στις ταχύτητες 1,2mm.

Απ΄όσο ξέρω, το σύρμα των φρένων χρειάζεται να έχει στη μία άκρη, που θα είναι στη μανέτα, ένα βαρελάκι σαν stop, ενώ των ταχυτήτων νομίζω ότι έχει και τα δύο άκρα ελεύθερα. Φυσικά πρέπει να τα κόψει κανείς στο απαραίτητο μήκος και βάλει ένα κλιψάκι στο τέλος για να μη μείνει στον αέρα η μυτερή μύτη.

Το άλλο ζήτημα είναι ότι τα φρένα μου είναι παλιά, μία γενιά πριν τα V-brakes. Είναι τύπου cantilever και έχουν ένα επιπλέον κοντό συρματόσχοινο που συνδέει κάθε ζεύγος τακακιών σαν γέφυρα. Το κοντό συρματόσχοινο αυτό, αν και κοινής διατομής (1,6mm νομίζω), πρέπει να έχει στη μία άκρη του ένα ενσωματωμένο μεταλλικό εξόγκωμα, ώστε να σφίγγει στο μηχανισμό γρήγορης απελευθέρωσης. Η άλλη άκρη σφίγγει με παξιμάδι, οπότε δε χρειάζεται κάτι.

Πήγα λοιπόν σε ποδηλατάδικο για να βρω το συγκεκριμένο εξειδικευμένο ανταλλακτικό (θέλω να το έχω μαζί μου, σε περίπτωση που σπάσει το παλιό) και δεν το έχουν. Αν και φέρνουν τακάκια για αυτόν τον τύπο φρένου που ήταν καθιερωμένος τη δεκαετία του '90, δεν έχουν πλέον ανταλλακτικά συρματόσχοινα. Μάλιστα ο ποδηλατάς είπε ότι αν του φέρουν για επισκευή τέτοια φρένα, τα αλλάζει με V-brakes. Δε θα ήθελα να προβώ σε τέτοια αλλαγή, διότι το κόστος ανέρχεται στα 35€, ενώ μπορεί να χρειαστούν και άλλες μανέτες, λόγω της μεγαλύτερης διαδρομής που πρέπει να κάνει το συρματόσχοινο για την ενεργοποίηση.

Κοιτάζω στο ebay, αλλά οι τιμές είναι για γέλια. Κάποιοι ζητάνε 2€ για το ένα συρματόσχοινο και άλλα τόσα για μεταφορικά, ενώ κάποιοι άλλοι δίνουν με 5€ το ζευγάρι. Υπάρχει και ένας τύπος που δίνει τα 10 συρματόσχοινα με 3£, που είναι κάπως πιο γήινη τιμή, αλλά δε στέλνει Ελλάδα. Θα ρωτήσω και σε άλλα ποδηλατάδικα, αλλά είπα να ρωτήσω κι εδώ μήπως τα έχει πάρει το μάτι κανενός σε online shop ή σε ποδηλατάδικο γειτονιάς.

----------


## kostantis

> *Έχω παραγγείλει μερικά βασικά ανταλλακτικά και εργαλεία για το ποδήλατο, από το ebay σε καλές τιμές.*


Τι εργαλεία παράγγειλες;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

αα ρε ipo, χαράς στο κουράγιο σου...

........Auto merged post: zoup πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

και με 25 euros βάζεις v-brakes 
http://www.amazon.de/V-Brake-BR-M-42...4286592&sr=1-7

βέβαια είναι και το κόστος αποστολής...

----------


## ipo

> Τι εργαλεία παράγγειλες;


Εξολκέα αλυσίδας, κλειδάκι ακτινολόγησης (1/3 της τιμής σε σχέση με την Ελλάδα), κάτι κλειδάκια. Από τα αναλώσιμα μένει να πάρω τα συρματόσχοινα για φρένα/ταχύτητες, μία ακόμη σαμπρέλα, ενώ θέλω ακόμη μία βάση επισκευής για το ποδήλατό μου.

Τίποτε από αυτά δεν επείγει, αλλά καλό είναι να τα έχω, ώστε σε περίπτωση που παρουσιαστεί βλάβη να μπορώ να τη φτιάξω μόνος μου στο δρόμο ή στο σπίτι. Π.χ. αν μου σπάσει το σύρμα-γεφυρούλα στα φρένα, πρακτικά μένω χωρίς ποδήλατο και ο ποδηλατάς της γειτονιάς θα μου ζητήσει 50€ για να αλλάξει όλο το σύστημα φρένα/μανέτες, ενώ πρόκειται για ένα ανταλλακτικό των 0,2€ που αλλάζει ξεσφίγγοντας ένα 10mm παξιμάδι. Και με δεδομένο ότι αυτά δεν έχουν αλλαχθεί ποτέ, κάποια στιγμή θα με αφήσουν.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

πάντως και χωρίς τα μισά φρένα πας σπίτι σου. Εκεί αλλάζεις αυτό που χάλασε με v-brakes. 15 euro κάνουν με τα τακάκια πάνω και είναι και shimano. Αν πληρώσεις 5 euro με τα μεταφορικά για να έχεις το συρματάκι σου νομίζω ότι συμφέρει η αλλαγή σε v-brakes με 10 euro επιπλέον.

Το να αλλάξεις φρένα δεν είναι δύσκολο αν και εγώ άλλαξα v-brakes με v-brakes

----------


## ipo

> και με 25 euros βάζεις v-brakes 
> http://www.amazon.de/V-Brake-BR-M-42...4286592&sr=1-7
> 
> βέβαια είναι και το κόστος αποστολής...


Έχω βρει και πιο φτηνά στην Ελλάδα. Το έψαξα αρκετά το ζήτημα γιατί είναι καλύτερα τα v-brakes και διότι δε θέλω να είμαι με ένα σύστημα φρένων που θα ψάχνω ανταλλακτικά με το τουφέκι. Διάβασα ότι πρέπει κανείς να δώσει μεγάλη προσοχή στην καλή ποιότητα για το συγκεκριμένο τύπο φρένων, διότι έχει μερικά ευαίσθητα σημεία όπου δε συγχωρείται η χαμηλή ποιότητα και γίνεται άμεσα αισθητή. Επομένως πας σε 35€ για ζευγάρι Shimano.

Επίσης, ένας από τους λόγους που είναι καλύτερα τα v-brakes (σε σχέση με τα cantilever) είναι το ότι εφαρμόζουν μεγαλύτερη πίεση, επειδή το σημείο στο οποίο ασκείται η δύναμη περιστροφής, απέχει περισσότερο από τον άξονα περιστροφής (ροπή = δύναμη x απόσταση). Αυτό όμως σημαίνει μεγαλύτερη διαδρομή για το συρματόσχοινο και ενδεχομένως απαίτηση για διαφορετικές μανέτες. Γι' αυτό λέω για 50-60€ κόστος. Κάτι παραπάνω τόσο κοστίζει όλο το ποδήλατό μου.  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 24 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αν πληρώσεις 5 euro με τα μεταφορικά για να έχεις το συρματάκι σου νομίζω ότι συμφέρει η αλλαγή σε v-brakes με 10 euro επιπλέον.


Ναι, αλλά η αναμενόμενη τιμή για το συρματάκι είναι μερικά ευρωλεπτά. Αν μπορέσω να το βρω σε κάποιο ποδηλατάδικο ή online (όπως σε αυτόν που δίνει 3£ τα 10 σύρματα), τότε δεν τίθεται δίλημμα. Μιας και δεν επείγει, προτιμώ να το ψάξω περισσότερο.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

καλή τύχη  :Smile: 

τώρα είδα αυτό που είπες για τις μανέτες και όντως υπάρχουν διαφορετικές μανέτες για κάθε τύπο φρένων.

----------


## ipo

Α, ωραία. Έχει το wiggle αυτό που ψάχνω σε όμορφη συσκευασία με το λογότυπο της Shimano που σου εμπνέει εμπιστοσύνη και γουστάρεις φρεναρίσματα.  :Laughing: 

1€ το σούπερ ντούπερ σύρμα της Shimano και μόλις 6€ τα μεταφορικά. Συμφέρει!  :Razz:

----------


## qwertyuiop

Off Topic


		Έχει πέσει πολύ η αγγλική λίρα.  :Very Happy:

----------


## vamvakoolas

γυρισα πριν λιγες ωρες απο τα πανεμορφα Τζουμερκα  :Worthy: 

10ος στη μικρη διαδρομη (40km!) και πηγαινα τελειως χαλαρα γιατι το ποδηλατακι μου (στην ομαδα ειχαμε 1η θεση)
-δεν εχει αναρτηση (δεν ειχα βρει χρονο να βαλω τη καινουργια :ROFL: )
-τα φρενα την ειδαν καπως! (μιλαμε να ανεβοκατεβαινεις τρελα βουνα/γκρεμους/ρεματα)

by the way ειχα το τσαντακι απο το lidl και μετα τα 30χλμ εφυγε σε καποιο παραποταμο (η βαση εσπασε παρολο που ειχε σφιχτει οσο παει!) 

Ολοι οι "τρελοι" ειχαμε μαζευτοι (ηταν τοσο ευκολος αγωνας που ειχε τραυματιες ο ενας ψιλοσοβαρα!)δηλαδη αν δεν το εχεις....ουτε καν να το σκεφτεσαι :Thinking: 


Στα δικα μας:
επειδη δε με βολευει η θεση οδηγησης στο ΜΤΒ καποια ανταλλακτικα θα τα αλλαξω με διαφορετικα αλλης γεωμετριας.

Θα πουλησω τα εξης:
carbon τιμονι με riser :Wink: 
μανετες (διπλες ταχυτητες και φρενα) 3χ8 shimano
και το φοβερο λαιμο race face που ειναι ο καλυτερος για downhill αλλα κανει και για freeride

οποιος ενδιαφερεται πμ γιατι αν τα βαλω αγγελια σιγουρα θα φυγουν... :Wink:

----------


## kostantis

> *by the way ειχα το τσαντακι απο το lidl και μετα τα 30χλμ εφυγε σε καποιο παραποταμο (η βαση εσπασε παρολο που ειχε σφιχτει οσο παει!*


Ωχ και εγώ βάζω μέσα και κινητό και κλειδιά αυτοκινήτου...
Μάλλον δεν θα το ξανακάνω! :Blink:

----------


## senkradvii

> Ωχ και εγώ βάζω μέσα και κινητό και κλειδιά αυτοκινήτου...
> Μάλλον δεν θα το ξανακάνω!


Γενικά εγώ δεν θα σε συμβούλευα να τα βάζεις στο τσαντάκι. Πάντως εγώ κοιτάω να πάρω κάποιο τσαντάκι που κουμπώνει στο πλαίσιο. Έχω δει μερικά που μ'άρεσαν αλλά είναι μόνο από Αμερική...

----------


## pelasgian

@ipo, τα v-brakes δεν μπαίνουν απαραιτήτως στις βάσεις που έχουν τα παλιά. 
Είχα και εγώ παλιά και έβαλα shimano v-brakes, αλλά μπροστά έπρεπε να στραβώσω τις βάσεις και να τις φάω με οξύ ώστε να χάσουν 1-2mm ώστε να μπαίνουν.

----------


## ipo

> @ipo, τα v-brakes δεν μπαίνουν απαραιτήτως στις βάσεις που έχουν τα παλιά. 
> Είχα και εγώ παλιά και έβαλα shimano v-brakes, αλλά μπροστά έπρεπε να στραβώσω τις βάσεις και να τις φάω με οξύ ώστε να χάσουν 1-2mm ώστε να μπαίνουν.


Ενδιαφέρουσα πληροφορία, ευχαριστώ. Ένα άρθρο που είχα δει στο internet έγραφε ότι είναι συμβατά μεταξύ τους, αλλά για να έχεις τέτοια εμπειρία, μάλλον δεν ισχύει πάντοτε.

----------


## pelasgian

Ναι, σε αρκετά σχέδια είναι «στενή» η εφαρμογή τους στις βάσεις, ενώ τα τακάκια που έχουν οδηγούς για πάνω-κάτω στο μπροστινό πηρούνι μπορεί να μην πηγαίνει ΑΡΚΕΤΑ κάτω. 

Επίσης, μεγάλη σημασία έχουν τα ΤΑΚΑΚΙΑ, ειδικά αν έχεις και 2.2 λαστιχάρες που σου χτυπούσαν στο πίσω ψαλίδι στο παραμικρή εκτροπή από την κάθετο. 

Εγώ έβαλα τακάκια μπροστά που είναι στενά και μακρυά με οβάλ σχήμα και τα οποία επιπροσθέτως έχουν δύο γόμες. Μία σκληρή που «καθαρίζει» τη ζάντα και μία μαλακή για φρενάρισμα. 

Αυτά και καλή επιτυχία. 

υ.γ. αν δεν μπαίνουν οι ντίζες, άλλαξε το ... περιντίζιο  :Laughing:  τους και βάλε πιο χοντρές.

----------


## ipo

> υ.γ. αν δεν μπαίνουν οι ντίζες, άλλαξε το ... περιντίζιο  τους και βάλε πιο χοντρές.


Πλάκα-πλάκα κι αυτό το φοβάμαι, διότι υπάρχει διακύμανση στη διατομή του συρματόσχοινου. Το σύνηθες είναι 1,6mm για τα φρένα, ενώ υπάρχουν και 1,5mm. Για τις ταχύτητες η συνήθης διατομή είναι 1,2mm, αλλά υπάρχουν και 1,1mm. Δε θα πάρω τα λεπτά (που θα έκαναν έτσι κι αλλιώς), διότι δε θέλω να κάνω εκπτώσεις στην αντοχή βασικών συστημάτων.

----------


## kostantis

> Γενικά εγώ δεν θα σε συμβούλευα να τα βάζεις στο τσαντάκι. Πάντως εγώ κοιτάω να πάρω κάποιο τσαντάκι που κουμπώνει στο πλαίσιο. Έχω δει μερικά που μ'άρεσαν αλλά είναι μόνο από Αμερική...


Δεν πρόκειται να τα ξαναβάλω πίσω γιατί το απογευματάκι τσίμπησα αυτό.
Χωράει κινητό,κλειδιά και καμία μπάρα δημητριακών. :Biggrin:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Εγώ έβαλα τακάκια μπροστά που είναι στενά και μακρυά με οβάλ σχήμα και τα οποία επιπροσθέτως έχουν δύο γόμες. Μία σκληρή που «καθαρίζει» τη ζάντα και μία μαλακή για φρενάρισμα.


pelasgian, κάτι τέτοιο εννοείς;

----------


## senkradvii

> Δεν πρόκειται να τα ξαναβάλω πίσω γιατί το απογευματάκι τσίμπησα αυτό.
> Χωράει κινητό,κλειδιά και καμία μπάρα δημητριακών.


Ω, πολύ καλός! Μικρό και πολύ εύχρηστο! Πόσο αν επιτρέπεται?

----------


## ipo

> Δεν πρόκειται να τα ξαναβάλω πίσω γιατί το απογευματάκι τσίμπησα αυτό.
> Χωράει κινητό,κλειδιά και καμία μπάρα δημητριακών.


Με γεια! Βολική θέση για να πιάνεις πράγματα και μάλλον δεν ενοχλεί κατά την ποδηλασία. Ίσως σου κόβει λίγο τη θέα στο λάστιχο και στα φρένα, σε περίπτωση που συμβεί κάτι.

Εδώ και πολλά χρόνια έχω τριγωνικό τσαντάκι σκελετού, περίπου σαν αυτό. Με έχει βολέψει απίστευτα. Πλέον όμως με σαμπρέλα και εργαλεία, δε χωρούσαν τα πράγματα σε αυτό, οπότε πήρα και ένα σέλας. Επειδή δε μου αρέσει να κουβαλάω σακίδιο στην πλάτη, αν χρειαστώ ακόμα περισσότερο αποθηκευτικό χώρο, θα αγοράσω ένα ακόμα για τη μπροστινή εσωτερική γωνία του σκελετού (κάτω από εκεί που μπαίνει το δικό σου).

----------


## kostantis

Το τσαντάκι το πήρα 15 ευρώ.
Μου φάνηκαν αρκετά τα λεφτά γιατί με τα μισά πήρα από το LIDL το άλλο που είχε και τσιμπράκαλα μέσα και ήτανε και μεγαλύτερο αλλά οκ την μάρκα πληρώνεις.

Το πήρα παρόλα αυτά γιατί είναι τρομερά βολικό.
Δεν χρειάζεται να κατέβεις από το ποδήλατο αν χτυπήσει κινητό,το έχεις μπροστά σου ανά πάσα στιγμή.

Το σκέφτηκα και εγώ το να βγάλω τα τσαντάκια και να πάρω ένα σακίδιο και να τα ρίχνω όλα μέσα χύμα αλλά δεν ξέρω εμένα τουλάχιστον μου φαίνεται άβολο καθώς επίσης δεν μου αρέσει η ιδέα ότι θα κουβαλάω βάρος στην πλάτη. :Smile:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Εγώ πάλι για αυτή την δουλειά έχω μια μπανάνα τσαντάκι που την κρεμάω και ούτε με ενοχλεί και χωράει κινητά γάντια κτλπ μέσα.

Κωσταντή πήρες γάντια?

----------


## senkradvii

Eγώ σκέφτομαι για κάτι τέτοιο ή τέτοιο αλλά δεν τα βρίσκω (ακόμη) από Ευρώπη. Ειδικά το κυλινδρικό μ'αρέσει πολύ.

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Εγώ πάλι για αυτή την δουλειά έχω μια μπανάνα τσαντάκι που την κρεμάω και ούτε με ενοχλεί και χωράει κινητά γάντια κτλπ μέσα.
> 
> Κωσταντή πήρες γάντια?


Από που την κρεμάς? Από τον λαιμό σαν κολιέ?  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Σε λίγο θα μπει ο Άρδης να μας πει ότι δεν μπορεί χωρίς το σακίδιό του, που το γεμίζει τσάι για να πίνει με το ειδικό ακροφύσιο, καθώς κατεβαίνει το μονοπάτι.  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Σταυρωτά σαν ταχυδρόμος περίπου μόνο που έρχεται ακριβώς δεν φτάνει μέχρι κάτω.

----------


## ipo

Νικουλάκη, πότε τελειώνεις με τις εξετάσεις να ανεβούμε καμία Πεντέλη;  :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

> Σε λίγο θα μπει ο Άρδης να μας πει ότι δεν μπορεί χωρίς το σακίδιό του, που το γεμίζει τσάι για να πίνει με το ειδικό ακροφύσιο, καθώς κατεβαίνει το μονοπάτι.


Κοροιδευε κοροιδευε mr. Ipo! Αργα η γρηγορα εκει θα καταληξεις... :Cool: 

Να δω που θα βαζεις τωρα το νερο που θα εχει 35 βαθμους και σε μιση ωρα θα γινετε κατουρο :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Νικουλάκη, πότε τελειώνεις με τις εξετάσεις να ανεβούμε καμία Πεντέλη;


Στις 23 :Help: 


Στις 25 έχω φύγει με ξάδερφο με ποδήλατο για Ευβοια camping  :Worthy: 

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 38 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Κοροιδευε κοροιδευε mr. Ipo! Αργα η γρηγορα εκει θα καταληξεις...
> 
> Να δω που θα βαζεις τωρα το νερο που θα εχει 35 βαθμους και σε μιση ωρα θα γινετε κατουρο


Ναι ενώ στην πλάτη που το βαράει και νταν ο ήλιος  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 38 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Εμένα δυστυχώς μου το κλέψανε ένα βράδυ οταν κάτι ληστές διέρρηξαν ενα διαμερισμα και την αποθηκη.
> 
> Μετά τις πανελλαδικες λεω να παρω ενα καλο αυτη την φορα για να κανω βολτες.
> Ξερετε καποιο καλο μαγαζι αποκλειστικα για ποδηλατα στην Αθηνα;
> Ή να αγορασω απο ιντερνετ αν και εχω καποιους ενδοιασμους;



Ποδήλατο απο το ίντερνετ?

Χμ δεν θα το συνηστούσα καλύτερα να το δεις απο κοντά να το πιάσεις να το μυρήσεις  :Razz: 

Υπάρχουν αρκετά -εως πολλά- μαγαζία για που πας για MTB?

----------


## ardi21

> Ναι ενώ στην πλάτη που το βαράει και νταν ο ήλιος


Το υδροδοχειο ειναι στο εσωτερικο της τσαντας οποτε ειναι μονωμενο. 3 ωρες με ζεστη και το νερο ειναι ακμαιο, δοκιμασμενο.. Ειδες που σου λεω οτι δεν τα ξερετε :Razz: 

Μην ακουσω κανενα οτι σκεφτεται να παρει τσαντα, μονο αυτο σας λεω!

----------


## Νikosanagn

Εγώ ποτέ δεν αμφισβήτησα την αξία του και το παραπανω σχόλιο ήταν " αστειάκι" (χαχα  :Razz: )

Απλά ο λόγος που δεν θα το αγόραζα είναι το βάρος γενικά όπως έχω ξανααναφέρει με ενοχλεί το σακίδιο όσο βάρος και αν έχει.

Αρδη σου απάντησαν στον Τσιρίκο? Δεν είδα.

Και μια ερώτηση υπάρχει περίπτωση το ΜΤΒ να μην παίρνει σχάρα, τι πρέπει να κοιτάξω για να σιγουρευτώ οτι παίρνει? Πόσες βίδες είναι συνολικά που πρέπει να έχει και που?

----------


## pelasgian

> pelasgian, κάτι τέτοιο εννοείς;


ναι με 5 ευρώ από το μοναστηράκι, μαζί shimano v-brakes και τοποθέτηση 30 ευρώ όλα μαζί.

----------


## ardi21

> Αρδη σου απάντησαν στον Τσιρίκο? Δεν είδα.


Ναι μπες να δεις!

----------


## kostantis

Νίκο δεν πήρα γάντια fullfinger ακόμη.

Είδα ένα ζευγάρι της cube πάλι τα οποία μου άρεσαν πολύ αλλά έκαναν 30 ευρώ και δεν ήθελα να δώσω άλλο ένα 30αρη για γάντια πάλι.
Εντάξει δεν είναι fullfinger αυτά που έχω αλλά θα κάνω την δουλειά μου με αυτά που έχω προς το παρόν γιατί προτεραιότητα στην wishlist έχουν ένα jersey,βερμούδα και κράνος.  :Smile: 
To jersey και η βερμούδα είναι καθοδόν και έρχονται.  :Very Happy: 

Μου άρεσαν και κάτι ακροτίμονα της cube τα οποία ήτανε εξωτερικά σαν carbon γυαλιστερά,απλά πανέμορφα.Βλέπω τιμή 30 ευρώ και ακριβώς από δίπλα είχε ακροτίμονα της pro μαύρα με 15 ευρώ και είπα put the ακροτίμονα down slowly για να το ξανασκεφτώ γιατί ήτανε πολλά τα λεφτά.
Μας έχει καταστρέψει η cube πραγματικά...

----------


## senkradvii

Είναι πολύ όμορφα τα πάντα της Cube..

----------


## Νikosanagn

Μήν πάρεις, θα στα στείλω μόλις τελιώσω, τα έπλυνα και είναι μια χαρά θα σου στείλω φωτό όταν είναι.

----------


## kostantis

> Μήν πάρεις, θα στα στείλω μόλις τελιώσω, τα έπλυνα και είναι μια χαρά θα σου στείλω φωτό όταν είναι.


Ελπίζω να ταιριάζουν με την νέα μου ενδυμασία. :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Νikosanagn

:Hammered: 

 :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

:onetooth:  :onetooth:

----------


## vamvakoolas

παω να κανω μια βολτουλα σημερα xalara :Razz:  Υμμητο με κουρσα (γεφυρα κατεχακη->κεραια ΟΤΕ 23 min :Whistle: )και με πιανει λαστιχο (παλι ipo μαλλον πρεπει να το αλλαξω το Γ#$νο)

οποτε κλασσικα κατεβαινα και κατεβαινα με...τα ποδια! Ειχα τα παντα στο τσαντακι εκτος απο...σαμπρελα :ROFL: 

Απο τους ποδηλατες που υπηρχαν μονο ενας με μια κουρσα ενδιαφερθηκε ο ανθρωπος, ολοι οι αλλοι ειτε ....πιαναν το Μαη ειτε...πηγαιναν για ολυμπιακο μεταλλιο :Evil: 

Εγω προσωπικα ειδικα σε τιποτα ερημιες παντα ρωταω και εχω δωσει (και δε τα πηρα ποτε πισω)
-πολλες σαμπρελες
-gelακια (τροφη)
-τρομπα
-χρηματα

Στο εξωτερικο ειναι αδιανοητο να αφησεις συμποδηλατη στο ελεος του θεου :Evil:

----------


## blade_

τα χρηματα τι τα ηθελαν?ειχε τιποτα περιεργα μπαρακια τριγυρω?  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

Γιατί την τρόμπα? Έπρεπε να την πάρουν μαζί τους? Δεν μπορούσαν να τρομπάρουν και να στην δώσουν πίσω?  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Μην ακουσω κανενα οτι σκεφτεται να παρει τσαντα, μονο αυτο σας λεω!


Πιες εκεί το τσάι σου και άσε μας στα παγούρια μας.  :Razz: 

Αυτό που αρχίζω σιγά-σιγά να σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω, είναι βερμούδα και jersey, αμφότερα για καλοκαιρινή/ανοιξιάτικη χρήση. Δεν έχω ιδέα όμως τι πρέπει να προσέξω. Κάτι μας είπε ο Vamvakoolas ότι καλό είναι να έχει τσέπες πλάτες το jersey, αλλά δε θυμάμαι κάτι άλλο. Πρέπει να είναι κολλητό ή πιο φαρδύ;

Παρήγγειλα τα τελευταία εργαλεία & ανταλλακτικά που ήθελα. Μένει μόνο να βρω μία βάση για το ποδήλατο.

----------


## ardi21

> Πιες εκεί το τσάι σου και άσε μας στα παγούρια μας. 
> 
> Αυτό που αρχίζω σιγά-σιγά να σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω, είναι βερμούδα και jersey, αμφότερα για καλοκαιρινή/ανοιξιάτικη χρήση. Δεν έχω ιδέα όμως τι πρέπει να προσέξω. Κάτι μας είπε ο Vamvakoolas ότι καλό είναι να έχει τσέπες πλάτες το jersey, αλλά δε θυμάμαι κάτι άλλο. *Πρέπει να είναι κολλητό ή πιο φαρδύ;*
> 
> Παρήγγειλα τα τελευταία εργαλεία & ανταλλακτικά που ήθελα. Μένει μόνο να βρω μία βάση για το ποδήλατο.


Oτι σε βολευει εσενα.

----------


## ipo

Λειτουργικά όμως τι είναι καλύτερο; Π.χ. βλέπω ότι για ποδήλατα δρόμου τα καταστήματα προτείνουν τα εφαρμοστά, ενώ για mountain τα φαρδιά. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι θέμα μόδας. Οι freestylers ανέκαθεν αρέσκονταν στα πολύ φαρδιά ρούχα, οπότε ίσως από εκεί είναι οι καταβολές και όχι εξαιτίας της λειτουργικότητας.

Δεν είχα ποτέ ποδηλατικά ρούχα, επομένως δεν ξέρω ποια σημεία πρέπει να προσέξω, ούτε τις διαφορές τους. Ο λόγος που σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω είναι για να αντέχω περισσότερο στην επερχόμενη ζέστη και να μην κρυώνω στις κατηφόρες με τον ιδρώτα. Σε αυτά δεν είναι που βοηθούν τα jersey ή απατώμαι;

Μονοπάτια σπάνια παίρνω. Κατά 95% ποδηλατώ σε άσφαλτο.

----------


## ardi21

Λειτουργικα ειναι καλυτερο..αυτο που σε βολευει! Θα σου προτεινα να πας καπου να δοκιμασεις για να σιγουρευτεις. Υποψιν οταν λεμε φαρδυ εννοουμε σε κανονικη γραμμη, οχι εφαρμοστο. Τα πολυ φαρδια ειναι για αλλες χρησεις.

Οποτε αν δεν δοκιμασεις τελικα σου προτεινω να παρεις νορμαλ jersey, οχι εφαρμοστο

Το jersey δεν θα σε καλυψει στην κατηφορα. Γι'αυτον τον σκοπο θα πρεπει να παρεις και ενα αντιανεμικο

----------


## ipo

Το jersey σε τι πλεονεκτεί έναντι ενός βαμβακερού κοντομάνικου; Αφήνει τον ιδρώτα να στάζει έξω από τη μπλούζα, αντί να τον απορροφά πάνω του;

----------


## vamvakoolas

πλεον τα φαρδια ρουχα τα φορανε μονο ποδηλατες πολης ή για συγκεκριμενους αγωνες...
Δεν ειπαμε να παρεις και τελειως κολλητα αλλα κατι που να ειναι περιπου σα πουκαμισο...

Το υφασμα στις ποδηλατικες φανελες(jersey)εχει την ιδιοτητα να αποροφα τον ιδρωτα..Αναλογα με την ποιοτητα εχει και διαφορετικο βαθμο απορροφησης...
Τελος σε καθε περιπτωση (φαρδια/εφαρμοστα) φροντιστε να μην εχουν κολαρο/γιακα γιατι ειναι αρκετα ενοχλητικο..

Τα χρηματα τα εδωσα για να παρουν νερο/α και κατι να φανε, την τρομπα την εδωσα να φουσκωσει ενας και του λεω να μου τη δωσει οταν φτασει στο χ σημειο. Περιμενα εγω στο χ σημειο αλλα τιποτα!!

Τελος ενα gadget που το ειδα απο οταν ετρεχα εξωτερικο:
http://www.biking.com/files/cache/ta...94ae156a96.jpg

αντι για τσαντακι περνεις αυτο και το βαζεις σα παγουρι! ειναι πολυ ελαφρυ και το βρηκα&αγορασα 7 ευρα!!χωραει πολυ πραγμα και δεν εχεις αγχος μη φυγει! (και για να το χρησιμοποιουν οι ξενοι...κατι θα ξερουν :Wink: )

----------


## ardi21

Αποβαλλει τον ιδρωτα πολυ πιο γρηγορα και δεν τον εγκλωβιζει.

----------


## kostantis

Οι βερμούδες είναι για freeride/downhill κυρίως αλλά από εκεί και πέρα εάν σε βολέβει ότι χρήση και να κάνεις δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα,εσένα να βολέβει μόνο.
Όσους έχω δει μέχρι τώρα πάντως πάνω στο βουνό που κάνουνε mtb όλοι ήτανε με κολάν.

Προσωπικά πήρα βερμούδα κανονική,ούτε εφαρμοστή ούτε φαρδιά πολύ γιατί γενικά δεν μπορώ οποιοδήποτε ρούχο μου είναι εφαρμοστό,θέλω να είναι άνετο.

----------


## vamvakoolas

και για να μη νομιζετε οτι τα βγαζω και απο το μυαλο μου, δειτε τη λογικη της τεχνολογιας coolmax (που εχουν τα ποδηλατικα) για να καταλαβετε πως δρα!

http://www.coolmax-thermolite.com/coolmax.htm

----------


## ipo

Θα πάω σε κάποιο κατάστημα για να δω πάνω μου τα ρούχα και να ακούσω μερικές γνώμες ακόμα, αλλά προσπαθώ να αποκομίσω λίγη από την εμπειρία σας.  :Smile: 

Βλέπω στο wiggle jersey διαφόρων τύπων. Σαν t-shirt, t-shirt με πιο αραιή πλέξη, με μικρό κολάρο, φερμουάρ και οπίσθια τσέπη, εφαρμοστό. Όπως τα βλέπω στις φωτογραφίες, περισσότερο μου αρέσει αυτό.

----------


## pelasgian

λοιπόν, πάρτε ένα ισοθερμικό μπλουζάκι και βρακί από τα στρατιωτικά είδη. 
Βάλτε από πάνω Ο,ΤΙ θέλετε. 

Το αγαπημένο μου είναι παντελόνι με τσάκιση τύπου μπριτάνια, διότι «έτσι» και επιπλέον διότι είναι ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΟ ΓΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΤΖΙΝ και καθότι πλαστικό με αεριζόμενη πλέξη (πολύ λεπτό ύφασμα) αερίζονται τα καλαμπαλίκια σου και είσαι άρχοντας. 

Να φανταστείς πάω με παντελόνι τσάκιση και για ... ράφτινγκ και πεζοπορεία βουνού. Το απίστευτο γέλιο όταν έχουν φύγει οι μισοί με συγκαμμένοι ή με σκισμένα τζην, ο «άρχοντας» να παραμένει «άρχοντας». (Ή όπως το είπε ο οδηγός «σε βρίσκω πολύ άρχοντα ρε μεγάλε»). 

Είναι και λίγο «σοκ στο σύστημα» των «έτσι» να βγεις με τσάκιση σε μία εποχή φασισμού του μπλουτζήν. Ειδικά αν καβαλάς το mountain και με φρεσκοσιδερωμένο πουκάμισο.

----------


## ipo

Αν βάλουμε ισοθερμικό ρούχο, θα βγάλουμε τη μπέμπελη καλοκαιριάτικα. Για το χειμώνα είναι ό,τι πρέπει, αλλά καλοκαίρι δε λέει.

Έχω ισοθερμικές στολές και μπλούζες από θαλάσσια σπορ. Σε κρατούν καλά ζεστό, όταν έχει έξω 5°C και είσαι μούσκεμα. Όμως δε φοριούνται σε θερμοκρασίες άνω των 20°, ενώ είσαι σε αθλητική δραστηριότητα. Θα λιώσεις.  :Razz:   Είχα πάρει για το στρατό ειδική ισοθερμική μπλούζα και σε έσωζε στη βραδινή σκοπιά με κρύο (στο περίπολο ιδρώνεις έτσι κι αλλιώς, αν κάνεις σωστά τη δουλειά σου), αλλά δεν κάνει για ζέστη.

Να μην ιδρώνουμε πολύ θέλουμε, όχι να σκάσουμε.  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Έχει πάρει κανείς την Gopro HD Hero 960 από τό official store ή τέλος πάντων κάποια άλλη gopro για να μου πει τι έξοδα πλήρωσε,τελωνεία κλπ;

Το φθηνότερο κατάστημα στην Ελλάδα την πουλάει 219 ευρώ όταν το official store την δίνει 180$ δηλαδή ~ 120 ευρώ.
100 ευρώ πάνω σχεδόν.... :Thumb down:

----------


## vamvakoolas

σκεφτεται να παραγγειλει κανεις τιποτα απο wiggle chainreaction κοκ (απο Αγγλια/Γερμανια) συντομα?

θελω να παρω κατι παπουτσια (τρεξιματος) και δε θελω να πληρωνω 15-20 ευρα εξοδα αποστολης :Evil:

----------


## senkradvii

Εγώ ψάχνω να πάρω ένα τσαντάκι και ίσως λασποτήρες αλλά και μαζί να κάνουμε την παραγγελία δεν νομίζω και πάλι να με συμφέρει λόγω της μεταξύ μας απόστασης..

Και για να επανέλθω στο αγαπημένο θέμα του Βαμβακούλα, δηλαδή την σέλα μου να πω ότι την Παρασκευή που έκανα ρυθμίσεις σε σέλα και τιμόνι, όταν τελικά βρήκα τις σωστές θέσεις πάλι άρχισε η σέλα να τρίζει. Πρέπει να είχε με να κάνει με την κατανομή του βάρους ανάλογα με το ύψος της. Οπότε την έβγαλα, την αποσυναρμολόγησα τελείως, την φύσηξα όπου μπορούσα, την συναρμολόγησα, έσφιξα καλά όλα τα μέρη της και στο τέλος έβαλα μερικές σταγόνες λαδιού για ραπτομηχανές που είχα, όπου υπήρχε επαφή μετάλλων. Την άφησα έτσι μέχρι σήμερα να πάει παντού και σήμερα που την τοποθέτησα δεν έχω ούτε τριξίματα ούτε τίποτα και στην έχω στην θέση που πρέπει! Επιτέλους!  :Thumbs up:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Για ραπτομηχανές φορ γκαντ σεικ?  :Razz: 

Kαι εμένα τρίζει η σέλα καμια φορά, πολύ που χέστηκ@ αφου πηγαίνει καλά το ποδήλατο όλα τ άλλα  :Razz: ...

----------


## senkradvii

Nαι ρε μια χαρά έκανε δουλίτσα..  :Wink: 

Ρε συ εγώ δεν μπορώ να τρίζει! Μου σπάει τα @@ απίστευτα! Τόσο που με ξενερώνει και δεν θέλω να κάνω ποδήλατο!

----------


## Νikosanagn

Καλα βασικά εγώ δεν την πολύ ακούω συχνά λόγω ακαταπάυστου και σληρού downhill, συνέχεια ορθοπεταλιά κλπ οπότε, ίσως να έχεις δίκιο....




*Spoiler:*




			Έλα ξεκινάτε το δούλεμα άντε...  :Razz:  :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

Κι εμένα με ενοχλεί να τρίζει το ποδήλατο. Πριν ένα μήνα έτριζε το τιμόνι, ειδικά στις ανηφόρες, αλλά με αποσυναρμολόγηση του σκελετού/τιμονιού/πιρουνιού και γρασάρισμα λύθηκε. Ειδικά όταν είσαι λιώμα στην ανηφόρα, δε λέει να ακούς σε κάθε πεταλιά και ένα τριγμό.

Μετά τα γρασαρίσματα, τις ρυθμίσεις των ρουλεμάν και τα νέα λάστιχα, το ποδήλατο έχει μικρότερες τριβές από το trekking του ξαδέρφου (αυτού με τα μακαρόνια ντε!  :Razz: ). Πηγαίναμε μαζί στις κατηφόρες, αυτός ελεύθερα κι εγώ με φρένο. Βέβαια είναι πιο ψηλός και φορούσε αντιανεμικό, οπότε είχε μεγαλύτερη επιφάνεια, αλλά αναγκαζόμουν να πατάω συνέχεια φρένο για να πηγαίνουμε μαζί. Πριν τις αλλαγές, που το είχαμε δοκιμάσει ξανά, πατούσε εκείνος φρένο για να πηγαίνουμε μαζί στις κατηφόρες.

----------


## ardi21

Ζαχαρωνω καμια κλειδαρια τις τελευταιες μερες αλλα  απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι οτι ειναι ακριβες οι ατιμες και οτι και την καλυτερη να παρω δεν θα ειμαι καθολου ησυχος ουτε για 5 λεπτα με αυτα που εχω ακουσει...

Μου την σπαει απειρα που δεν μπορω να παρω το ποδηλατο σε κοντινες δουλιτσες :Evil:

----------


## kostantis

> Ζαχαρωνω καμια κλειδαρια τις τελευταιες μερες αλλα  σκεφτομαι οτι ειναι ακριβες οι ατιμες αλλα και την καλυτερη να παρω δεν θα ειμαι καθολου ησυχος ουτε για 5 λεπτα με αυτα που εχω ακουσει...
> 
> *Μου την σπαει που δεν μπορω να παρω το ποδηλατο σε κοντινες δουλιτσες*


Same problem here!
Θα ήθελα να πηγαίνω και να κάνω όλες τις δουλειές μου με ποδήλατο αλλά δεν μπορώ πλέον.
Κάποτε τα παρατούσαμε και χωρίς να τα εποπτεύουμαι από μακριά και δεν τα άγγιζε κανείς...
Δεν φαντάζεσαι ποσο σπάζομαι...

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

ενώ αν είχατε ένα ποδηλατάκι των 200 ευρώ, ούτε που θα το σκεφτόσασταν  :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

Για να μην το σκεφτομουν εγω προσωπικα επρεπε το ποδηλατο να κανει μαξιμουμ 70 ευρω!

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

εεε τόσο έκανε μεταχειρισμένο!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Κι εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζω, με το παλιό δεν με ένοιαζε τίποτα, με το καινούργιο μου είχε κακοφανεί απίστευτα, και ακόμα άλλωστε, που πρέπει να το βάζω στην αποθήκη, αντί να το αφήνω απλά στον γκαράζ...

----------


## kostantis

Στο υπόγειο και κλειδωμένο γιατί ποτέ δεν ξες...

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Στο υπόγειο και κλειδωμένο γιατί ποτέ δεν ξες...


Είναι πίσω απο κλειδωμένη πόρτα, και δεν είναι ευκολο να βγεις αποκει κάτου  :Razz: 

Βαριέμαι και! να το κλειδώνω αν ο άλλος έχει κάνει ολόκληρη διαδικάσία να βρει ποιές από όλες τις αποθήκες είναι δικιά μου, διαρήξει την πόρτα, δεν τον πάρει κανείς χαμπάρι, ε, χαλάλι του!  :Razz: 

Θέε μου τι συζήτηση πιάσαμε βραδυάτικα, και έχει και γκαντέμηδες (όλοι ξέρουμε για ποιόν λέω δεν χρειάζεται να τον αναφέρω βραδυάτικα) το forum.:P

Καλό μου πόστ σώστε μας

----------


## blade_

επειδη μικρος ημουν μαγκας...και δεν ηθελα να εχει παγουρι το ποδηλατο..τωρα στα γεραματα ομως το χρειαζομαστε ειδικα το καλοκαιρι.

καμια ιδεα?κ απο που?

----------


## Νikosanagn

Απο το ποδηλατάδικο της γειτονιάς σου, όποιο σου κάτσει καλύτερα στο μάτι.

----------


## senkradvii

Εγώ που το παίρνω συνέχεια και το κλειδώνω με μια κλειδαριά της πλάκας μάλλον έχω άγνοια κινδύνου ε?  :Razz: 

Aπλά το κλειδώνω συνήθως κάπου εντελώς κεντρικά ή κάπου που έχω οπτική επαφή και ποτέ βράδυ ή για πολλές ώρες. Άλλωστε και γι'αυτό το πήρα. Για να κινούμε μέσα στην πόλη..  :Razz: 

Πάντως μετά τις ρυθμίσεις σε τιμόνι και σέλα είδα αρκετή διαφορά τόσο σε αντοχή όσο και δύναμη. Πήγαινα με 7η (την πιο μεγάλη) μέσα στην πόλη άνετα, ενώ πριν ήμουν μεταξύ 5ης και 6ης!

----------


## ardi21

Παιζει και ποσο "μπαμ" κανει και το ποδηλατο. Αναρτησεις, δισκοφρενα, χρωματα τραβανε την προσοχη...

----------


## qwertyuiop

Γι αυτό εγώ έχω ένα των 150 ευρώ, του βγάνω από πάνω φακούς και κοντερ για να δείχνει λιγότερο μουράτο, το αφήνω σκονισμένο με 1-2 σκουριασμένες βίδες σε ορατά σημεία και το κλειδώνω πάντοτε. Και φυσικά χρωματάκι, ξεπλυμένο πορτοκαλί με μαύρο. Πρέπει κάποιος να είναι πραγματικά απελπισμένος για να μπει στο σπίτι , να πάει στην πίσω πιλοτή, να το ξεκλειδώσει , να το πάρει διασχίζοντας κοντά μισό χλμ μέχρι να βγει από το σπίτι και να καταφέρει να το χωρέσει από την πόρτα για τους πεζούς.

----------


## ipo

> Πρέπει κάποιος να είναι πραγματικά απελπισμένος για να μπει στο σπίτι , να πάει στην πίσω πιλοτή, να το ξεκλειδώσει , να το πάρει διασχίζοντας κοντά μισό χλμ μέχρι να βγει από το σπίτι και να καταφέρει να το χωρέσει από την πόρτα για τους πεζούς.


...να περάσει πάνω από το γεφυράκι της πίσω λιμνούλας, να μην τον δουν τα γκομενάκια στην πισίνα, να γλιτώσει από τους σκύλους στην πλάγια αυλή και το φρουρό στο μπροστινό γήπεδο του γκολφ. Πράγματι δύσκολο.  :Razz:

----------


## Tsene

Το πιο συχνό έγκλημα στο Cambridge που μένω είναι η κλοπή ποδηλάτων!
http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/Home...fts-rocket.htm

Το πρώτο ποδήλατο που είχα μου σπάσανε την κλειδαριά τύπου σπιράλ, που τελικά ήταν της πλάκας, και το πήρανε από πάρκινγκ σούπερ μάρκετ. Το ποδήλατο ήταν τύπου mountain με κεντρικό έλασμα.
Τώρα έχω αγοράσει ένα mountain bike των 50£ και μια kryptonite των 18£ και το κλειδώνω σχεδόν παντού.

----------


## Zus

Άρχισε από χθες και η απόσβεση του ποδηλάτου.

3,20 ήδη  :One thumb up:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Τi άλλο θα βγάλουν?

----------


## qwertyuiop

> ...να περάσει πάνω από το γεφυράκι της πίσω λιμνούλας, να μην τον δουν τα γκομενάκια στην πισίνα, να γλιτώσει από τους σκύλους στην πλάγια αυλή και το φρουρό στο μπροστινό γήπεδο του γκολφ. Πράγματι δύσκολο.


Ε ναι. Για να μην τον πάρει κανείς χαμπάρι πρέπει να μπει νύχτα και να έχει τρόπο να παρακάμψει τα πλέον άτρωτα πλάγια του σπιτιού (από τότε που χτιστήκανε 3 μεγαθήρια γυρω γυρω), από μπροστά μπαίνει μόνο ο sam fisher. 

Για εκτός σπιτιού, τα μάτια 14 , μην πω και παραπάνω.  :Whistle:

----------


## kostantis

Για βάση ποδηλάτου για αυτοκίνητο την έχει ψάξει κανείς την δουλειά;

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Για βάση ποδηλάτου για αυτοκίνητο την έχει ψάξει κανείς την δουλειά;


Είχα αγοράσει πρόσφατα μια από το πράκτικερ (κόστος: ~50€), η οποία τοποθετείται πίσω στο πορτ-μπαγκάζ και χωράει μέχρι 3 ποδήλατα. Σε γενικές γραμμές είναι σταθερή για μικροαποστάσεις. Τώρα όταν χρειάστηκε 2 φορές να κάνω ταξίδι 800km πήγαινε-έλα, ήμουν με το άγχος. Το είχα δέσει πολύ καλά το ποδήλατο πάνω στην βάση και το πορτ-παγκάζ με χταπόδια και ήταν αρκετά σταθερό αλλά όπως και να το κάνεις σε κραδασμούς όλα παίζουν.

Η καλύτερη λύση είναι η βάση οροφής και η βάση που κάθεται στον κοτσαδόρο. Σαφώς πολύ ακριβότερες λύσεις από αυτή που ανέφερα.

Πολύ καλές βάσεις έχει η Thule.

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Ε ναι. Για να μην τον πάρει κανείς χαμπάρι πρέπει να μπει νύχτα και να έχει τρόπο να παρακάμψει τα πλέον άτρωτα πλάγια του σπιτιού (από τότε που χτιστήκανε 3 μεγαθήρια γυρω γυρω), από μπροστά μπαίνει μόνο ο sam fisher. 
> 
> Για εκτός σπιτιού, τα μάτια 14 , μην πω και παραπάνω.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

πολυ γελιο!

Αυτο το σαββατο θα διοργανωσω βολτα/προπονηση για κουρσα (θα ανακοινωθει και σε σχετικο φορουμ)

Λογικα το αλλο σαββατο (14/5) λεω να διοργανωσω ενα ΜΤΒ training session στον Υμμητο.* Τσαμπα θα ειναι και τα 2* αλλα δεν επευθυνονται σε αυτους που φοβουνται μη χαλασουν τα ποδηλατα αλλα σε αυτους που θελουν να μαθουν, να βελτιωσουν την τεχνικη τους :Wink:

----------


## kostantis

> Είχα αγοράσει πρόσφατα μια από το πράκτικερ (κόστος: ~50€), η οποία τοποθετείται πίσω στο πορτ-μπαγκάζ και χωράει μέχρι 3 ποδήλατα. Σε γενικές γραμμές είναι σταθερή για μικροαποστάσεις. Τώρα όταν χρειάστηκε 2 φορές να κάνω ταξίδι 800km πήγαινε-έλα, ήμουν με το άγχος. Το είχα δέσει πολύ καλά το ποδήλατο πάνω στην βάση και το πορτ-παγκάζ με χταπόδια και ήταν αρκετά σταθερό αλλά όπως και να το κάνεις σε κραδασμούς όλα παίζουν.
> 
> Η καλύτερη λύση είναι η βάση οροφής και η βάση που κάθεται στον κοτσαδόρο. Σαφώς πολύ ακριβότερες λύσεις από αυτή που ανέφερα.
> 
> Πολύ καλές βάσεις έχει η Thule.


Η βάση οροφής προυποθέτει την αφαίρεση των τροχών του ποδηλάτου; :Thinking: 
Έχω δει αρκετές φορές αλλά είχανε αφαιρέσει τους τροχούς σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις.

Βάση κοτσαδόρου έχω,όχι μάρκας πχ thule αλλά όσο την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ήτανε πολύ σταθερή,απλά το έψαχνα για άλλη λύση επειδή ήθελα να αποφύγω τον κοτσαδόρο αλλά αφού λες ότι αποτελεί σίγουρη λύση θα το ξανασκεφτώ.

Πόσο πάει ο κοτσαδόρος πάνω κάτω; :Thinking:

----------


## ipo

> Πόσο πάει ο κοτσαδόρος πάνω κάτω;


Αν τον στηρίξεις καλά, δεν πάει καθόλου πάνω-κάτω.  :Crazy:   :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Ρωτάω γιατί εάν κοστίζει ίσα με μία καινούρια βάση... :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Η βάση οροφής προυποθέτει την αφαίρεση των τροχών του ποδηλάτου;
> Έχω δει αρκετές φορές αλλά είχανε αφαιρέσει τους τροχούς σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις.


Εξαρτάται. Υπάρχουν βάσεις οροφής που απλά μπαίνουν οι ρόδες σε ένα κανάλι της βάσης και πιάνει ένας βραχίονας τον σκελετό. Σαν έξτρα δικλείδα ασφαλείας, υπάρχουν και ελάσματα σχήματος "Π" σε κάθε μια από τις ρόδες.

Το μόνο αρνητικό είναι πως χαλάει η αεροδυναμική και "κόβει" αρκετά. Αλλά το ταξιδάκι σου το κάνεις άνετα.

----------


## crypter

Ξέρει κανείς κανα μέρος στην πάτρα που νοικιάζουν ποδήλατα; Θα πάω για 2-3 μέρες και θα θελα να κάνω καμια βόλτα.  :Razz:

----------


## pelasgian

> Κι εμένα με ενοχλεί να τρίζει το ποδήλατο. Πριν ένα μήνα έτριζε το τιμόνι, ειδικά στις ανηφόρες, αλλά με αποσυναρμολόγηση του σκελετού/τιμονιού/πιρουνιού και γρασάρισμα λύθηκε. Ειδικά όταν είσαι λιώμα στην ανηφόρα, δε λέει να ακούς σε κάθε πεταλιά και ένα τριγμό.


αν έχεις το λαιμό πιο υψηλά από ότι πρέπει, μπορεί να τρίζει για αυτό. Είναι και επικίνδυνο ξέρεις. Ίσως να θέλει απλά σφύξιμο ο πρισματικής κεφαλής κοχλίας (άλεν) στο πάνω μέρος.

........Auto merged post: pelasgian πρόσθεσε 11 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αν βάλουμε ισοθερμικό ρούχο, θα βγάλουμε τη μπέμπελη καλοκαιριάτικα. Για το χειμώνα είναι ό,τι πρέπει, αλλά καλοκαίρι δε λέει.
> 
> Έχω ισοθερμικές στολές και μπλούζες από θαλάσσια σπορ. Σε κρατούν καλά ζεστό, όταν έχει έξω 5°C και είσαι μούσκεμα. Όμως δε φοριούνται σε θερμοκρασίες άνω των 20°, ενώ είσαι σε αθλητική δραστηριότητα. Θα λιώσεις.   Είχα πάρει για το στρατό ειδική ισοθερμική μπλούζα και σε έσωζε στη βραδινή σκοπιά με κρύο (στο περίπολο ιδρώνεις έτσι κι αλλιώς, αν κάνεις σωστά τη δουλειά σου), αλλά δεν κάνει για ζέστη.
> 
> Να μην ιδρώνουμε πολύ θέλουμε, όχι να σκάσουμε.


Το επόμενο κομμάτι της χρήσιμης πληροφορίας κοστίζει 30 ευρώ, επειδή:
α) κάνεις λάθος
β) επιμένεις
γ) κοροϊδεύεις

 :Wink:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Το επόμενο κομμάτι της χρήσιμης πληροφορίας κοστίζει 30 ευρώ, επειδή:
> α) κάνεις λάθος
> β) επιμένεις
> γ) κοροϊδεύεις


Ωραία τα λες, δεν μας λες και που κάνει λάθος όμως.?

----------


## senkradvii

> Ωραία τα λες, δεν μας λες και που κάνει λάθος όμως.?


σου λέω εγώ με 25€..  :Razz:

----------


## pelasgian

Εννοεί ισοπρέν ισοθερμικό δύτη που είναι για να μπεις στον λούσιο να κάνεις ράφτιν. 
Εγώ εννοώ πολύ λεπτό ισοθερμικό δυχτάκι που το φοράς κατάσαρκα ώστε να διαχειρίζεται τον ιδρώτα και να βοηθάει στην εξάτμιση του με τρόπο που σε κρατάει δροσερό σαν aircondition, χωρίς να στάζεις και να αφήνεις ασπρίλες στα πουκάμισα. 

Σε αντίθεση με τα μακό που γίνονται σαν βρεγμένα σφουγκαρόπανα και αν βγάλεις το πουκάμισο έχεις πουντιάσεις, σε αυτά μόλις βγάλεις το πουκάμισο και σε φυσήξει λίγο αέρας ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΖΕΤΑΙ Ο ΙΔΡΩΤΑΣ και είσαι «άρχοντας».

Το ίδιο γίνεται και με τα «κυριλέ» παντελόνια τύπου «μπριτάνια» (τσακισούλα κλπ) στα οποία ο ιδρώτας φεύγει ΑΜΕΣΩΣ, οπότε δεν συγκαίεσαι και επιπλέον ότι χαμαλίκια και να έχεις κάνει, έχεις εμφάνιση ... james bond, διότι δεν τσαλακώνεται με τίποτα! Ακόμα και αν λερώσει πετάς νερό και φεύγει και αν πέσει λάδι βάζεις bioshout και φεύγει επίσης. 

Το βαμβακερό μυρίζει βαρβατήλα, τρίβεται, συγκαίεσαι, λερώνει και αν βραχεί ΣΚΙΖΕΤΑΙ.

Τα ίδια υλικά χρησιμοποιούν τα ποδηλατικά είδη, μόνο που το παντελόνι δεν κάνει 50 ευρώ, αλλά 100 και είσαι και σαν μ@λ@κ@ς εξωγήινος μετά όταν πας με τα κολάν, ενώ με την τσακισούλα και ένα ωραίο παπουτσάκι πας και είσαι φρέσκος, φρέσκος, αθλητικός, στεγνός και κυριλάουα. 

Κοινώς, μάγκας.

----------


## vamvakoolas

> .
> 
> Τα ίδια υλικά χρησιμοποιούν τα ποδηλατικά είδη, μόνο που το παντελόνι δεν κάνει 50 ευρώ, αλλά 100* και είσαι και σαν μ@λ@κ@ς εξωγήινος μετά όταν πας με τα κολάν*, ενώ με την τσακισούλα και ένα ωραίο παπουτσάκι πας και είσαι φρέσκος, φρέσκος, αθλητικός, στεγνός και κυριλάουα. 
> 
> Κοινώς, μάγκας.


αποτι μια κοροιδευεις ενω γενικα το ποστ σου ειναι τελειως αστειο. Εγω πλεον δε ξανασχολουμαι με το συγκεκριμενο θεμα των ρουχων γιατι μαζευτηκαν πολλοι ειδικοι!


Υ.Γ:Το εκτυπωσα το σχολιο για να το δειξω σε λιγη ωρα στη προπονηση :Wink:

----------


## ipo

Πσσσσσς!

Πάντως μου κίνησες την περιέργεια με τα παντελόνια με την τσάκιση και τις διαστημικές ιδιότητες. Για δείξε μας πώς είναι.

Ισοθερμική είναι και η στολή δύτη, αλλά δεν εννοούσα αυτή. Υπάρχουν πολλά είδη από χοντρό πολυμερές που θυμίζει λάστιχο, μέχρι πολύ λεπτά υφάσματα που φοριούνται σε μεγαλύτερες θερμοκρασίες. Κανένα όμως δεν κάνει για θερμοκρασίες άνω των 20°, εκτός κι αν βρέχεσαι συνεχώς (π.χ. φορούν κάποια λευκά όσοι κάνουν windsurfing με τις ώρες και για να μην κρυώσουν και για να μην καούν από τον ήλιο).

Ίσως εννοείς υλικά σαν εκείνα που χρησιμοποιούν  στα jersey που αποβάλλουν γρήγορα τον ιδρώτα. Αλλά αυτά δεν είναι ισοθερμικά.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> αποτι μια κοροιδευεις ενω γενικα το ποστ σου ειναι τελειως αστειο. Εγω πλεον δε ξανασχολουμαι με το συγκεκριμενο θεμα των ρουχων γιατι μαζευτηκαν πολλοι ειδικοι!
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ:Το εκτυπωσα το σχολιο για να το δειξω σε λιγη ωρα στη προπονηση


Ρε παιδιά μην αρπάζεστε, μία παρέα είμαστε. Λέει ο καθένας τη γνώμη του, κάνουμε λάθθοι  :Razz: , λέμε υπερβολές και στο τέλος κάτι μαθαίνουμε. Δε θα χαλιόμαστε κιόλας. Χαλαρά.

Βαμβακούλα, δεν είναι κακό να ακούς αντίθετες απόψεις, ακόμα κι αν είναι απόλυτες. Στο χέρι σου είναι να τεκμηριώσεις την ορθή απάντηση, με επιχειρήματα που θα πείσουν τους αναγνώστες. Αν τα επιχειρήματά σου είναι δυνατά, τότε εκείνος με την απόλυτη άποψη είναι που έχει χάσει (ή έχει μάθει).  :Smile:

----------


## pelasgian

Εγώ δεν κοροϊδεύω ποτέ...
θα κοροϊδέψω αν μου πεις ότι βάζεις και την σερβιέτα για τα καλαμπαλίκια από κάτω αντί για μία δερμάτινη σέλα με ανάρτηση. 

Για να μην παρεξηγηθούμε. Αν πας σε αγώνες, εξυπακούεται ότι θα βάλεις τέτοια πράγματα. Αν πας για καφέ στο κολωνάκι, εξυπακούεται ότι ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ τέτοια πράγματα. 

Για όσους δεν εξυπακούοντας, υπάρχει ο θεσμός της κοινωνικής κριτικής  :Razz: 

Άκου λέει κοροϊδεύω, στα τόσα χρονια που είμαι εδώ, πότε έκανα εγώ τέτοιο πράγμα.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Πελας γιαν παρακαλείσθε όπως βάλετε link περι διευκρινήσεως των παραπάνω, που το βρίσκουμε αυτό που λες? 




> θα κοροϊδέψω αν μου πεις ότι βάζεις και την σερβιέτα για τα καλαμπαλίκια από κάτω αντί για μία δερμάτινη σέλα με ανάρτηση.


 Κάλτσα (βρώμικη  :Razz: ) γεμισμένη με βαμβάκι κάνει, για να κοροιδέψεις? Αν ναι, κοροιδεψέ με ελευθερα το εχω κάνει με φοβερά απογοητευτικά αποτελέσματα  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> αποτι μια κοροιδευεις ενω γενικα το ποστ σου ειναι τελειως αστειο. Εγω πλεον δε ξανασχολουμαι με το συγκεκριμενο θεμα των ρουχων γιατι μαζευτηκαν πολλοι ειδικοι!
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ:Το εκτυπωσα το σχολιο για να το δειξω σε λιγη ωρα στη προπονηση


Κακά τα ψέματα ρε Βαμβακούλα με τα κολάν δεν πας πουθενά. 

Άλλο τώρα αν κάνουν δουλειά καλύτερη από αυτά που αναφέρει ο pelasgian..

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Κάλτσα (βρώμικη ) γεμισμένη με βαμβάκι κάνει, για να κοροιδέψεις? Αν ναι, κοροιδεψέ με ελευθερα το εχω κάνει με φοβερά απογοητευτικά αποτελέσματα


LAME DUDE!!!!  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 52 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Πάντως Pelasge αν δε σου κάνει κόπο δείξε μας τι εννοείς και κυρίως τα πανταλόνια james bond που με έψησαν!  :Wink:

----------


## ipo

> Πάντως Pelasge αν δε σου κάνει κόπο δείξε μας τι εννοείς και κυρίως τα πανταλόνια james bond που με έψησαν!


Και να μας πει πόσοι τον είπαν μάγκα όταν τον είδαν με αυτά και πόσες γυναίκες παραδόθηκαν στη γοητεία τους.  :Razz:  Πάντως κι εγώ έχω περιέργεια να δω τι σόι παντελόνια φοράει ο Πελασγός, με τόση διαφήμιση που τους έχει ρίξει.

----------


## senkradvii

> Και να μας πει πόσοι τον είπαν μάγκα όταν τον είδαν με αυτά και πόσες γυναίκες παραδόθηκαν στη γοητεία τους.  Πάντως κι εγώ έχω περιέργεια να δω τι σόι παντελόνια φοράει ο Πελασγός, με τόση διαφήμιση που τους έχει ρίξει.


Kαι κατά πόσο τα καμπαλίκια του παραμείναν "δροσερά" μετά που παραδόθηκαν οι γυναικές στην γοητεία των παντελονιών..  :Razz:

----------


## pelasgian

α, για δροσερά καλαμπαλίκια, πρέπει να έχει speed holes η σέλα.

Τα παντελόνια που εννοώ; πήγαινε σε οποιαδήποτε ταβέρνα και δες ένα γκαρσόνι τι φοράει. 

Κάτι παντελόνια έτσι με ύφασμα σαν από κουστούμι με τσάκιση;

Που έχουν υλικό ένα υλικό συνθετικό; 

Ε, αυτό δεν χρειάζεται σιδέρωμα, το πετάς για πλύσιμο, το τινάζεις δύο τρεις φορές, το ισιώνεις με το χέρι και βουαλά είσαι του κουτιού. 

Εμένα μου πάνε ενός ιταλού τα quatro, αλλά υπάρχουν και πολλές ΚΑΛΕΣ ελληνικές μάρκες σε οποιοδήποτε μαγαζί αντρικών (ΟΧΙ ΑΓΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΩΝ) ειδών.  :Wink: 

Επίσης, τα δροσερά καλαμπαλίκια είναι σαν τους δροσερούς σφαιροτριβείς. 

ΑΝΤΕΧΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ. 

Μην ζεσταίνετε τα καλαμπαλίκια σας, θα σας μείνουν μετά μαραμένα και δεν θα βάζουν μπρος το «φούρνο» ούτε θα βγάζει «ψωμάκια»

Λακκούβες, ζέστη και στενά, μακρυά από τα αυτά.

----------


## senkradvii

Bρε δώσε μας ένα link από κάποιο πανταλόνι να ψαχτούμε γιατί εγώ να πάω σε μαγαζί με ρούχα και να τους πω ότι θέλω ένα παντελόνι για ποδηλασία με τσάκιση, το οποίο δεν χρειάζεται σιδέρωμα, το πετάς για πλύσιμο, το τινάζεις δύο τρεις φορές, το ισιώνεις με το χέρι και βουαλά είσαι του κουτιού, το φοράνε τα γκαρσόνια και αερίζει τα καμπαλίκια σου, το βρίσκω λιγάκι δυσλειτουργικό..  :Laughing:

----------


## pelasgian

θα πας λοιπόν σε ένα μαγαζί και θα τους πεις θέλω ένα παντελόνι αντρικό, συνθετικό, τύπου μπριτάνια. 

Έχει και στα marks & spencer αλλά έχει και πολλά καλά ελληνικής ραφής. 

Μην πεις για ποδήλατο. 

Πάρε και ένα ελαφρύ easy iron πουκάμισο με ΣΤΕΝΗ ραφή από το marks & spencer. Βρες και ένα blueburry παπουτσάκι από τον πετρίδη ή ένα καλό Clarks ή ένα αεροδιαστημικό flujo's με αντικρανδασμικό υλικό και air-sole και ραμμένο γύρω γύρω (που όμως ειναι κυριλέ) και είσαι σούπερ-ντούπερ γουάο.  

Αν θες και ένα ελαφρύ σακάκι από λινό που φοριέται ΤΣΑΛΑΚΩΜΕΝΟ για πιο «έτσι» και με δύο μέρες αξουρισιά. Αν βάλεις και ένα καβουράκι, είσαι πρώτος μάγκας για κουλουρτζής στην Αθηνάς. 

Σοβαρά τώρα (που με μένα απλά δεν γίνεται - όποιος δεν το ξέρει παρεξηγιέται - μία φορά μόνο) δες τον τύπο στο burn notice τι φοράει. 

Τα γυαλιά τα pilot δεν μου πάνε, και η πεταλούδα του Sam έχει φύγει από τη μόδα.

----------


## senkradvii

i see.. 

Καλώς μόλις πατήσω τα πρώτα -άντα και το υποστηρίζω καταλλήλως θα το έχω στα σχέδια!  :Wink:

----------


## pelasgian

ορίστε τα στενά πουκάμισα και τα μπριτάνια παντελόνια. Στο ποδήλατο (και στην αγγλία) δεν βάζουν ΖΩΝΗ (αλλιώς μένεις με τον κ...ο απέξω). 
http://fusedfilm.com/wp-content/uplo...eal-westen.jpg

Αν έχεις ένα κλασσικό ποδήλατο τουρισμού και μία ωραία δερμάτινη σέλλα και το όλο σύνολο λέει: μεγάλωσα πια και δεν κάνω σαν μπέμπης, με αυτό το ντύσιμο, έχεις και «τυχερά».

----------


## blade_

αμα γω ετσι για ποδηλατο θα με παρουν με τις τοματες...οταν γινω 60-70 θα το σκεφτω  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

Καλά όλα αυτά τα έχω (εκτός από το παντελόνι και τα παπούτσια  :Razz:  ) αλλά δεν τα φοράω και για καφέ ακόμα.. 

Είναι για πιο βραδυνές καταστάσεις και εκεί ποδήλατο δεν κουβαλάω.  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 13 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> αμα γω ετσι για ποδηλατο θα με παρουν με τις τοματες...οταν γινω 60-70 θα το σκεφτω


Όχι ρε τι λες. Είναι πάρα πολύ ωραίο ντύσιμο. Αλλά έχει κανά 2 προϋποθέσεις. 1ον η ηλικία που εγώ θεωρώ ότι είναι εκεί για τα πρώτα -άντα και 2ον η δουλειά σου. 

Άνετα σαν καθηγητής εγώ ντύνομαι έτσι σε 5+ χρονάκια ακόμα και για να πάω σε ιδιαίτερο π.χ. ...  :Wink:

----------


## blade_

και γω ασφαλιστης αλλα αμα βγω στα 29 μου με κουστουμι στη παραλια κ σκαρπινακι,θα κλαιω μονος μου απ τα γελια  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

Off Topic


		Άλλο το ότι μπορεί να μην σε εκφράζει..  :Wink:

----------


## pelasgian

δεν έχει εμφανιστεί γυναίκα που να γελάσει ακόμα με αυτό το ντύσιμο. 
Αν βάλεις όμως κολάν ποδηλάτου, θα γελάσει. 
Εγγυημένα!

Δεν ξέρω τι ιδιότητες έχει το κολάν του ρόμπεν των δασών, αλλά και μεθυσμένος ακόμα, ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΒΑΖΩ.

Στη τελική, αν έχετε απορίες, πηγαίνετε σκάστε 150 ευρώ για το whole lot και σκάστε μύτη στην καλή σας και ΔΕΙΤΕ τι θα γίνει. 

Αν η καλή σας δεν είναι 18, αλλά είναι 25+ μόνο καλά λόγια θα ακούσετε. 

Αντιθέτως, δεν υπάρχει τίποτα πιο ντεκ...λε από τζιν, σπορτέξ, αξουρισιές και t-shirt των μετάλικα από πάνω.

----------


## senkradvii

> δεν έχει εμφανιστεί γυναίκα που να γελάσει ακόμα με αυτό το ντύσιμο. 
> Αν βάλεις όμως κολάν ποδηλάτου, θα γελάσει. 
> Εγγυημένα!
> 
> Δεν ξέρω τι ιδιότητες έχει το κολάν του ρόμπεν των δασών, αλλά και μεθυσμένος ακόμα, ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΒΑΖΩ.
> 
> Στη τελική, αν έχετε απορίες, πηγαίνετε σκάστε 150 ευρώ για το whole lot και σκάστε μύτη στην καλή σας και ΔΕΙΤΕ τι θα γίνει. 
> 
> *Αν η καλή σας δεν είναι 18, αλλά είναι 25+ μόνο καλά λόγια θα ακούσετε.* 
> ...


Γι αυτό επιμένω εγώ για τα πρώτα -άντα..  :Wink:  

Bέβαια και εσύ το πήγες στο άλλο άκρο μετά. Υπάρχουν και πιο ενδιάμεσες λύσεις..  :Razz:

----------


## pelasgian

ε, άμα είναι < 25 θα ακούσετε καλά λόγια από τη ΜΑΜΑ της.

Επιπλέον, θα περάσετε καλύτερα αν όντας μεγαλύτερη των 30 εσείς δεν είσαστε  :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

Πάω στοίχημα ότι έχει ψυχικά τραύματα ο πελασγός, κάπου θα εμφανίστηκε με κολάν και θα πέθαναν στα γέλια  ...  :ROFL:

----------


## pelasgian

θα είχα ψυχικά τραύματα αν μου το φόραγες, όχι να εμφανιστώ κιόλας.

(άσε γιατί έχω περάσει κάτι τραγικές ώρες όταν είχε αναφερθεί η λέξη τσολιάς πριν χρόνια).

----------


## ardi21

Ρε σεις ολα εξαρτωνται απο την χρηση που θες να κανεις. Ο pelasgian μιλαει για κατασταση "παω στο balux για καφε απογευματοβραδο και αντι να παρω αμαξι, παιρνω το ποδηλατο επειδη ειμαι 5 χλμ μακρυα". Γιατι αμα παω με ποδηλατικα θα γελανε και οι πετρες. Χαιρω πολυ...

Οταν πας για ποδηλατο μονο, με σκοπο να κανεις χλμ εχεις αλλα ρουχα. Δεν θα σκασεις με πουκαμισο και με παντελονι με τσακιση. Γιατι εκει ειναι που θα γελανε και οι πετρες.

Επισης θα διαφωνησω οτι οι γυναικες κοροιδευουν τα κολλαν. Σας πληροφορω οτι παρα πολλες τα βρισκουν πολυ σεξυ οπως και εμεις οταν τα φορανε αυτες. Τα ιδια πραγματα κοιταμε...

----------


## pelasgian

Δεν μου αρέσουν ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ γυναίκες με κολάν. 

Μου φαίνονται σα να βγήκαν με το καλτσόν επειδή τους έφυγε η φούστα. 

Αν έχει ΚΑΙ τακούνια, ξερνάω.

----------


## senkradvii

> Ρε σεις ολα εξαρτωνται απο την χρηση που θες να κανεις. Ο pelasgian μιλαει για κατασταση "παω στο balux για καφε απογευματοβραδο και αντι να παρω αμαξι, παιρνω το ποδηλατο επειδη ειμαι 5 χλμ μακρυα". Γιατι αμα παω με ποδηλατικα θα γελανε και οι πετρες. Χαιρω πολυ...
> 
> Οταν πας για ποδηλατο μονο, με σκοπο να κανεις χλμ εχεις αλλα ρουχα. Δεν θα σκασεις με πουκαμισο και με παντελονι με τσακιση. Γιατι εκει ειναι που θα γελανε και οι πετρες.
> 
> *Επισης θα διαφωνησω οτι οι γυναικες κοροιδευουν τα κολλαν. Σας πληροφορω οτι παρα πολλες τα βρισκουν πολυ σεξυ οπως και εμεις οταν τα φορανε αυτες. Τα ιδια πραγματα κοιταμε...*


Ε, τώρα αναφέρεσαι σε γυναίκες του ίδιου συναφειού.. Δεν είναι το ίδιο.  :Wink: 

Και εγώ αν ντυθώ gothas θα με δουν και θα γελάνε, αλλά αν πάω σε goth festival με goth θηλυκές μια χαρά θα μετράω..

----------


## ipo

Για να βάλει η γυναίκα κολάν, πρέπει να έχει καλλίγραμμο σώμα που να το υποστηρίζει. Διαφορετικά κάνει κακό στον εαυτό της αναδεικνύοντας τις ατέλειες του σώματός της.

Όταν κάνω ποδήλατο, θέλω κυρίως να νιώθω άνετα. Δεν είπαμε να μας πάρουν με τις τομάτες, αλλά δεν πάμε για καμάκι. Έλεος πια με τα επιχειρήματα του τύπου "κάνε αυτό και θα απαυτώσεις όποια θέλεις". Ας μη ρίχνουμε παρακαλώ τόσο χαμηλά το επίπεδο, για ποδηλασία μιλάμε.





> Bρε δώσε μας ένα link από κάποιο πανταλόνι να ψαχτούμε γιατί εγώ να πάω σε μαγαζί με ρούχα και να τους πω ότι θέλω ένα παντελόνι για ποδηλασία με τσάκιση, το οποίο δεν χρειάζεται σιδέρωμα, το πετάς για πλύσιμο, το τινάζεις δύο τρεις φορές, το ισιώνεις με το χέρι και βουαλά είσαι του κουτιού, το φοράνε τα γκαρσόνια και αερίζει τα καμπαλίκια σου, το βρίσκω λιγάκι δυσλειτουργικό..


 :Respekt:   :Laughing:

----------


## ardi21

> Ε, τώρα αναφέρεσαι σε γυναίκες του ίδιου συναφειού.. Δεν είναι το ίδιο. 
> 
> Και εγώ αν ντυθώ gothas θα με δουν και θα γελάνε, αλλά αν πάω σε goth festival με goth θηλυκές μια χαρά θα μετράω..


Καμια σχεση, δεν αναφερομαι σε αυτο. Πολλες γνωστες μου που δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με το ποδηλατο η πρωτη τους κουβεντα οταν τους λες οτι κανεις ποδηλατο ειναι "φορας και αυτα τα σεξυ κολανακια??"

Επαναλαμβανω...τα ιδια πραγματα κοιταμε και τα δυο φυλλα στον αλλο. Και οσο πιο πολυ διαγραφονται τοσο το καλυτερο (εννοειται να εχεις και ενα νορμαλ σωμα ετσι, οχι 150 κιλα). Επισης αλλο καφες και λιγο ποδηλατο και αλλο ποδηλατο.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Ε, τώρα αναφέρεσαι σε γυναίκες του ίδιου συναφειού.. Δεν είναι το ίδιο.
> 
> Και εγώ αν ντυθώ gothas θα με δουν και θα γελάνε, αλλά αν πάω σε goth festival με goth θηλυκές μια χαρά θα μετράω..


 :Rocker:

----------


## senkradvii

Damn όχι και sexy τα κολανάκια και πόσο τα ποδηλατικά και πόσο μάλλον τα αντρικά!!!  :Blink: 


*Spoiler:*




			Αθηναίες?  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ardi τα έχουμε λιώσει τα κολάν ε... :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Επαναλαμβανω...τα ιδια πραγματα κοιταμε και τα δυο φυλλα στον αλλο. Και *οσο πιο πολυ διαγραφονται τοσο το καλυτερο* (εννοειται να εχεις και ενα νορμαλ σωμα ετσι, οχι 150 κιλα).


Τώρα που το λες Άρδη, έχω δει κάτι ποδηλατικά τάνγκα, μούρλια. Φορέστε τα και σκίστε!  :Laughing:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Πάντως κι εγώ συμφωνώ με τους προλαλίσαντες, εγώ όποτε φόρεσα κολάν ( ένα παλιό της μαμάς μου  :Laughing: )  από πάνω φόρεσα φόρμα  :Razz: 

Tην περίοδο που το έκανα αυτό είχα αγοράσει σέλα, οπό όπως καταλαβένετε είχα βγάλει off το σύστημα κάλτσα  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## ardi21

> Damn όχι και sexy τα κολανάκια και πόσο τα ποδηλατικά και πόσο μάλλον τα αντρικά!!! 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Αθηναίες?


Ναι, Αθηναιες αλλα δεν παιζει ρολο!




> Ardi τα έχουμε λιώσει τα κολάν ε...


Μπα εγω ειμαι της βερμουδας και του πιο cool ντυσιματος :Razz: 

Ρε σεις αμα η αλλη δει ενα νορμαλ αντρικο σωμα με εφαρμοστο ντυσιμο ε δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην της αρεσει. Οπως και μεις αντιστοιχα. Δεν ειναι δυσκολο να το καταλαβεις!

----------


## senkradvii

> Πάντως κι εγώ συμφωνώ με τους προλαλίσαντες, εγώ όποτε φόρεσα κολάν ( ένα παλιό της μαμάς μου )  από πάνω φόρεσα φόρμα 
> 
> Tην περίοδο που το έκανα αυτό είχα αγοράσει σέλα, οπό όπως καταλαβένετε είχα βγάλει off το σύστημα κάλτσα


 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 



*Spoiler:*




			Είσαι μεγάλη μορφή ρε Νικουλάκι!!!  :Respekt: 




........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 53 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ρε σεις αμα η αλλη δει ενα νορμαλ αντρικο σωμα με εφαρμοστο ντυσιμο ε δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην της αρεσει. Οπως και μεις αντιστοιχα. Δεν ειναι δυσκολο να το καταλαβεις!


Kάτι ήξερε παραπάνω λοιπόν..  :Thinking: 


*Spoiler:*

----------


## Νikosanagn

Άρδη ανέφερες πριν οτι κοιτάμε τα κολάν το ίδιο κάνουν και αυτές, αυτό που δεν ανέφερες όμως είναι οτι και εμείς αλλα και αυτές, θέλοντας και μη... το μάτι πέφτει κάπου.... συγκεκριμένα... λέω γω τώρα  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> Άρδη ανέφερες πριν οτι κοιτάμε τα κολάν το ίδιο κάνουν και αυτές, αυτό που δεν ανέφερες όμως είναι οτι και εμείς αλλα και αυτές, θέλοντας και μη... το μάτι πέφτει κάπου.... συγκεκριμένα... λέω γω τώρα


Εξού και η κάλτσα!  :Laughing:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Aυτο είναι για extreme περιπτώσεις  :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

senkradvii το μαμησες και ψοφησε...!

Νikosanagn ε ναι για αυτο γουσταρουν... Τα ιδια λεμε!

Τεσπα δεν ξερω ισως οι δικες σας οι γνωστες/φιλες να γουσταρουν ντυσιμο κελεμπιας :Laughing: 

Αντε τα λεμε, ηρθαν τα σουβλακια και εχουμε ξεφυγει ολιγον τι

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Νikosanagn ε ναι για αυτο γουσταρουν... Τα ιδια λεμε!



Tα ίδια εννούμε, εγώ τα λέω όμως!  :Razz: 

Πάντως με τρομάζει η επιμονή σου στα κολάν. Iφ γιου νοου γουατ αι μιν  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

Πάντως ardi με όλο το σεβασμό και όλη την καλή διάθεση, επειδή ξέρω, παίζει ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ρολό το ότι είναι εξ Αθηνών όπως επίσης και η ηλικία όπως είπε ο Πελασγός. Και γυμνός να καβαλούσες το ποδήλατο γι'αυτές ακόμα καλύτερα.  :Razz: 

Επίσης το εφαρμοστό στον άντρα κυρίως το θεωρώ άθλιο και επειδιξιομανικό (?) εφόσον δεν είναι απαραίτητο, πχ ποδηλατικός αγώνας, καταδύσεις κτλ κτλ κτλ..

Και για να μπω και λίγο στο νήμα εγώ σκέφτομαι να πάρω καμιά βερμουδίτσα, που είναι και όμορφες απ'ότι έχω δει, και καμιά μπλουζίτσα. Λόγω επαρχίας αυτή τη περίοδο θα ήταν και πάλι καλύτερα να αποφύγω κάποιο online μαγαζί?

----------


## ardi21

Ρε αλανια και γω βερμουδα φοραω, δεν μου αρεσουν καθολου τα κολαν. Απλα λεω οτι αφουγκραζομαι απο τις περισσοτερες γυναικες (καλα δεν ξερω και 1000, αυτες που ξερω τελοσπαντων). Ηλικιες σαν την δικια μου. 25αρες πανω κατω.

Για την Αθηνα ομολογω οτι δεν το καταλαβαινω.

Τωρα θα πει κανεις: Να δωσω 100 ευρα και να παρω το πτυσσομενο πεταλο της abus η θα κλαιω και το πεταλο και το ποδηλατο μια μερα? :Razz:  vamvakoola τι λες εσυ ρε?

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Τωρα θα πει κανεις: Να δωσω 100 ευρα και να παρω το πτυσσομενο πεταλο της abus η θα κλαιω και το πεταλο και το ποδηλατο μια μερα? vamvakoola τι λες εσυ ρε?


Oι μή Βαμβάκουλες μπορούμε να απαντήσουμε?  :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

> Oι μή Βαμβάκουλες μπορούμε να απαντήσουμε?


Ναι ρε φριντεοπαιδο. Το ειπα γιατι εχει μια περισσοτερη εμπειρια οποτε θα του εχουν φαει ποδηλατα :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

H abus απότι ξέρω είναι πάρα πολύ καλή μάρκα, αυτή και η cryptonite παίζουν πολύ τώρα με 100 € πιστεύω οτι θα πάρεις κάτι τούμπανο.

Ο βαμβάκουλας θα σου πει να κοιτάξεις για πέταλο μηχανής κλπ έχει ξαναρωτήσει κάποιος.  

Εγώ δεν ξέρω φοβάμαι γενικά να το αφήνω  και να μην σου πάρουν το ίδιο καμια σελίτσα καμια ροδίτσα θα τις κλαίς.

----------


## senkradvii

> H abus απότι ξέρω είναι πάρα πολύ καλή μάρκα, αυτή και η cryptonite παίζουν πολύ τώρα με 100 € πιστεύω οτι θα πάρεις κάτι τούμπανο.
> 
> Ο βαμβάκουλας θα σου πει να κοιτάξεις για πέταλο μηχανής κλπ έχει ξαναρωτήσει κάποιος.  
> 
> *Εγώ δεν ξέρω φοβάμαι γενικά να το αφήνω  και να μην σου πάρουν το ίδιο καμια σελίτσα καμια ροδίτσα θα τις κλαίς.*


Bγάλε τις πεταλούδες ρε συ. Ιδίως από την σέλα που είναι no1 στόχος. Εκτός και αν θες και εσύ να την ανεβοκατεβάζεις όλη την ώρα..  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Έκανα μία βόλτα το απόγευμα για να ψάξω για κρανάκι μιας και το παλιό μου δεν μπορώ να το βρω που το έχω θάψει.
Είδα κάτι specialized,abus και uvex.
Έχετε να προτείνεται κάτι,κάποιο πράμα που πρέπει να προσέξω κατά την επιλογή κράνους;

----------


## crypter

> Ξέρει κανείς κανα μέρος στην πάτρα που νοικιάζουν ποδήλατα; Θα πάω για 2-3 μέρες και θα θελα να κάνω καμια βόλτα.


Κανείς;  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Εγώ ξέρω αλλα μου είπαν να μην σου πω, δεν ξέρω γιατί  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

λοιπον εγω πηγα προπονηση,μετα σε μαγαζι με ποδηλατα, μπανιο ξεκουραση κοκ και ο αλλος (q)ακομα γραφει και προσπαθει να πεισει για ισοθερμικα και βελετζες και δε ξερω εγω ακομα τι.


Αν διαβασετε το* ποστ #2451 τα εχω γραψει* τι θα πρεπει να εχει ενα ποδηλατικο ρουχο: τη τεχνολογια coolmax! Γι'αυτο και τα προιοντα του aldi, lidl παρολο που εχουν χαμηλη τιμη κανουν τη δουλεια γιατι εχουν coolmax! (πρεπει να υπαρχει ταμπελακι στο ρουχο). Επισης ποδηλασια για πανω απο 10-15 χλμ κατα τη γνωμη μου χωρις καταλληλο ρουχο ειναι ταλαιπωρια.. (τριβες/ιδρωτας/αβολη σταση στο ποδηλατο κοκ). Κατι αντιστοιχο ισχυει και για τα παπουτσια! Ενα ποδηλατο με σκληρη σολα (δηλαδη να πιανεις το παπουτσι απο τα 2 ακρα και να μη λυγιζει ευκολα) βοηθα στο να μη καταπονειται το κατω ακρο και η πατουσα.
και κατι λιγο shocking! οταν ακουγα για ποδηλατικο σορτσς/παντελονι χωρις εσωρουχα γελαγα. Ομως οταν το δοκιμασα (αν και ακουγεται γελοιο) ειδα σημαντικη διαφορα και μεγαλυτερη ανεση. Αν και ολοι το προτεινουν εγω θα ελεγα να κανετε μια βολτα χωρις εσωρουχο εστω σα πειραμα να δειτε αν σας βολευει!


Για το θεμα πεταλο (ειπαμε εκει που πουλανε για μηχανακια/ή στο τομεα μηχανες) ειναι λιγο πολυπλοκο. Ξερω φιλο που ειχε δωσει 200 ευρα για κλειδαριες και τελικα το πηραν στη δουλεια του με καμερες ασφαλεια κοκ και ηταν στη σχαρα του ιχ του. Ειναι να μη σου τυχει. Εμενα εχουν κανει 3 αποπειρες στο μαγευτικο παγκρατι και στην εξωτικη ομονοια (Αθηνα) αλλα χωρις αποτελεσμα. Μαζι με το πεταλο παρτε μπλοκαζ (απο ιντερνετ-Ελλαδα δε ξερουν καν τι ειναι) - ειναι ειδικα quick release που "δενουν"τις ροδες για να κινειται το ποδηλατο αλλα τα συγκεκριμενα εξαρτηματακια ξεκλειδωνουν μονο με ειδικο κλειδι. Το ιδανικο (συμπερασματικα) ειναι μπλοκαζ, ενα πεταλο (της προκοπης) επωνυμο δηλαδη οχι απο jumbo/παιχνιδομανια και μια αλυσιδα χοντρη και αυτα να ξερετε σας δινουν ενα χρονικο διαστημα απολυτης ξενασιας...μισης ωρας (μεχρι να τα διαρηξουν).
Το σαββατο διωργανωνω μια βολτα με κουρσες (οποιος εχει πμ)
Το αλλο σαββατο (εκτος απροοπτου) μη ξεχνωμαστε: mtb training session!

----------


## ardi21

Τα QR ασφαλειας τα εχω τσεκαρει αλλα ειναι ακριβα παναθεμα τα... Απο κει και περα η λυση για 2πλο κλειδωμα ειναι σιγουρα πιο ασφαλης (και 3πλο ακομα περισσοτερο) αλλα ποιος κουβαλει 4 κιλα αλυσιδοπεταλα... Οποτε αποριπτεται. Οπως ειπες ειναι και να μην σου τυχει...

Θα δω :Thinking:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Άρδη, άν είναι δώσεις τόσα για πέταλο, δώσε κατι παραπάνω και πάρε κανα ποδηλατάκι μούφα, αν πρόκειτε για δουλειές μέσα στην πόλη κλπ, αλλιώς ποτέ δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

φοβερά πάει το θέμα "ποδήλατο των 1000 ευρώ". 8 κιλά το ποδήλατο και 10 τα 3-4 πέταλα για να το κλειδώνεις. Και έχεις και το άγχος ότι έχεις αφήσει 1000 ευρώ στο δρόμο. Ότι πρέπει για καθημερινή/ανέμελη χρήση!  :Razz:

----------


## blade_

νικο τι θεμα εχεις με τις καλτσες?  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Εγώ?

Δώσε μου κάλτσα και πάρε μου την ψυχή.

Τι θέμα να έχω καλέ?  :Razz: 

Aπλά όταν είχα αρχίσει να κάνω ποδήλατο με πόναγε ο κώλος μου, και γέμιζα μια κάλτσα με βαμβάκι και την έβαζα στο σημείο που έπρεπε μπας και λειτουργείσει σαν μαξιλαράκι. Αρχ@@@α λειτούργησε  :Laughing:

----------


## blade_

:ROFL: 

αστα αερατα τα καμπαλικια να δεις χαιρι  :ROFL:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Καλα δεν τύλιγα τα "καμπαλίκα" με την κάλτσα.

Δεν έχω ανάγκη  :Razz:

----------


## blade_

εγω παντως απο ντυσιμο προτιμω φορμιτσα για χειμωνα και το καλοκαιρι ελαφρια βερμουδα και απο πανω χρησιμοποιω αθλητικη εμφανιση εθνικης αυστριας ποδοσφαιρου(τα πηρα απο ενα μαγαζι που εκλεινε παμφθηνα) κοινως αερατο μπλουζακι με τρυπουλες κτλ..ανετα πραματα..

----------


## ipo

> λοιπον εγω πηγα προπονηση,μετα σε μαγαζι με ποδηλατα, μπανιο ξεκουραση κοκ και ο αλλος (q)ακομα γραφει και προσπαθει να πεισει για ισοθερμικα και βελετζες και δε ξερω εγω ακομα τι.


Παρατηρώ ότι αρπάζεσαι εύκολα και αρχίζεις τις προσωπικές επιθέσεις. Εδώ συζητάμε όλοι ως ίσοι, καταθέτοντας τις απόψεις και τις εμπειρίες μας, χωρίς να έχουμε διάθεση να προσβάλουμε τον άλλο. Κάνουμε πλάκα, μαθαίνουμε, μεταδίδουμε πληροφορίες. Θα έλεγα να χαλαρώσεις λίγο, γιατί από τη μία χαλιέσαι εσύ που εκνευρίζεσαι και από την άλλη αρχίζεις τα προσωπικά.

Δε σου έκανε κάτι ο Πελασγός. Απλά γουστάρει ποδηλασία με τσάκιση, νομίζει ότι έτσι ρίχνει γκόμενες με μία πεταλιά, ενώ πιστεύει ότι με τα κολάν θα τραβήξει το ίδιο φύλο. Δεν έχεις να απολογηθείς σε κάτι γι' αυτό, καθένας πράττει με βάσει τις αντιλήψεις και τις εμπειρίες του.  :Razz: 

Θα ένιωθα άβολα στην αρχή με κολάν, αλλά αν είναι να βελτιώσει την άνεσή μου και την αντοχή στη ζέστη το καλοκαίρι, θα το πάρω. Μάλιστα θα το φορέσω χωρίς κάλτσα, ακούς Νικολάκη;





> Ardi τα έχουμε λιώσει τα κολάν ε...


Κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι ο Άρδης φοράει κρυφά κολάν.  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> Παρατηρώ ότι αρπάζεσαι εύκολα και αρχίζεις τις προσωπικές επιθέσεις. Εδώ συζητάμε όλοι ως ίσοι, καταθέτοντας τις απόψεις και τις εμπειρίες μας, χωρίς να έχουμε διάθεση να προσβάλουμε τον άλλο. Κάνουμε πλάκα, μαθαίνουμε, μεταδίδουμε πληροφορίες. Θα έλεγα να χαλαρώσεις λίγο, γιατί από τη μία χαλιέσαι εσύ που εκνευρίζεσαι και από την άλλη αρχίζεις τα προσωπικά.
> 
> Δε σου έκανε κάτι ο Πελασγός. Απλά γουστάρει ποδηλασία με τσάκιση, νομίζει ότι έτσι ρίχνει γκόμενες με μία πεταλιά, ενώ πιστεύει ότι με τα κολάν θα τραβήξει το ίδιο φύλο. Δεν έχεις να απολογηθείς σε κάτι γι' αυτό, καθένας πράττει με βάσει τις αντιλήψεις και τις εμπειρίες του.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Κάνουμε πλάκα,


 Πες μου έναν αλήτη *έναν* που έκανε πλάκα σε τούτο δω το τόπκ!  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Άσε ρε καλτσοπνίχτη.  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Ρε ήρωες με τα κολάν! :onetooth:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

πάντως Νίκο αν φορέσεις το κολάν, βάλεις και μια κάλτσα καλογεμισμένη με βαμβάκι και πας για καφέ, θα κάνεις τρομερή θραύση (ελπίζω την κάλτσα να την βάλεις στο σωστό σημείο)  :Razz:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ipo

Ειδικά αν έχει τσάκιση η κάλτσα, δε θα προλαβαίνεις να δίνεις το τηλέφωνό σου στις θαυμάστριες.  :Razz: 

Συνήθως ντύνομαι επίτηδες χάλια στις εξορμήσεις με το ποδήλατο για να μη με ενοχλούν οι λυσσάρες στο δρόμο. Ούτε κάτσες, ούτε κολάν, ούτε τσακίσεις. Φαρδιά φορμίτσα να μη φαίνονται τα μούσκουλα, παλιομοδίτικα γυαλιά και μαξιλάρι στην κοιλιά για να φαίνομαι γεμάτος. Όσες φορές ξέχασα να το κάνω, δε με άφησαν να προπονηθώ.  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Nαι όπως το ανέκδοτο με την πατάτα  :Laughing: 

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 17 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Kολαν με τσάκιση ίσως?

Ή κολάν με "τσακωτό" παντελόνι ?

Πωπω θα γίνει μοδα έτσι και το κάνουμε αυτό!

----------


## blade_

την τσακιζουμε την καλτσα???  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Ειδικά αν έχει τσάκιση η κάλτσα, δε θα προλαβαίνεις να δίνεις το τηλέφωνό σου στις θαυμάστριες. 
> 
> Συνήθως ντύνομαι επίτηδες χάλια στις εξορμήσεις με το ποδήλατο για να μη με ενοχλούν οι λυσσάρες στο δρόμο. Ούτε κάτσες, ούτε κολάν, ούτε τσακίσεις. Φαρδιά φορμίτσα να μη φαίνονται τα μούσκουλα, παλιομοδίτικα γυαλιά και μαξιλάρι στην κοιλιά για να φαίνομαι γεμάτος. Όσες φορές ξέχασα να το κάνω, δε με άφησαν να προπονηθώ.


Ωχ ναι,? είπα κι εγώ....  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

κυριε ipo και καθε ipo εσυ γραφεις οτι γραφεις αλλα* εγω δε μπορω να γραφω αρλουμπες*

1)Γιατι γραφω επωνυμα (στη ποδηλατικη κοινοτητα/αθλητισμο δεν ειμαστε και πολλοι) 
2)δεν ειμαι χομπιστας και οπως εχει γραφτει οτι γραφω εχει δοκιμαστει απο εμενα αλλα δινονται και αναφορες απο βιβλιογραφια και sites
3)Επειδη γραφουν και συμμετεχουν 3-4 ατομα δε σημαινει οτι διαβαζουν μονο αυτοι  :Whistle:  (Και κυριως γιάυτους που δε ποσταρουν γραφω και συμμετεχω)

Επισης δεν "αρπαζομαι" τοσο ευκολα, παρολο που διαβαζω απιστευτες ανακριβειες. Οταν ομως κατι ειναι τοσο ανακριβες που μπορει να  βλαψει την υγεια μας ή να καταπονησει τον οργανισμο ναι τοτε θα γινω και εγω ερεστικος, και οχι αγαπητος. :Evil: 


ardi εχω μπλοκαζ αν θες μπορω να στα δωσω τωρα τιμη 15 ευρα?(ειναι ακριβα? :Thinking: )δε τα χρησιμοποιω, τα ειχα παρει απο Αγγλια..

----------


## senkradvii

Kύριε Βαμβακούλα εφόσον το νήμα είναι μέσα στην χαλαρή κουβεντούλα.. ενός *τεχνολογικού φόρουμ* ελπίζω να μας συγχωρείς που γράφουμε και κανά καλαμπούρι, διασκεδάζοντας λιγάκι. Άλλωστε όλοι οι άλλοι είμαστε χομπίστες. (εκτός του Άρδη οκ)

Εφόσον εσύ σαν ειδικός και ειδήμων, μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις άνετα τις επιβλαβείς ανακρίβειες, τότε δεν υπάρχει και κανένας λόγος να αρπάζεσαι. Με ωραίο και απλό τρόπο μπορείς να επιχειρηματολογήσεις και να εξηγήσεις. Οπότε είτε ξανασκέψου την πρόταση των συναθλητών σου, είτε παρ'το πιο λίγο πιο χαλαρά όπως όλοι μας. Όταν ακούς ακόμα και τις πιο ακραίες σαχλαμάρες δεν υπάρχει κανένας μα κανένας λόγος να γίνεις εριστικός με κανέναν. Σαν γνώστης επαναλαμβάνω μπορείς να εξηγήσεις, πιθανώς καλύτερα από τον καθένα. Αν σου φαίνεται όμως πια τόσο δύσκολο και κουραστικό αυτό, σου ξανά προτείνω να σκεφτείς την πρόταση των συναθλητών σου.

Το να ειρωνεύεσαι δεν δίνει μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα στα λεγόμενα σου προφανώς, έτσι?

----------


## vamvakoolas

και μετα την εκπαιδευτικη τηλεοραση, λιγο δραση!

Οπως ειχα πει περασαμε ωραια στους γκρεμους (συγνωμη στη διαδρομη :ROFL: ) και ας το δουμε σε εικονες

εγω  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 


Πονεσε (ειπαμε θελει κοτσια) και αρκετα σοβαρα


εκκινηση


http://www.mountain-sports.gr/PhOTOG...erkon-2011-MTV

αυτη τη κυριακη....αρχαια Μεσσηνη (Κουρσα)

----------


## Νikosanagn

> (εκτός του Άρδη οκ)


 Γιατί ο Άρδης τι είναι!?   :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Πω ρε σαβούρααα  :Laughing:

----------


## vamvakoolas

χωρις σχολιο (μπρατσακια δε φορεσε :Razz: )





εδω τσακιστηκαν και μαλιστα αποτι βλεπω και αυτος απο τεχνικη  :Whistle:  (πισω το σωμα, αυτος θα βρει μουρη στο εδαφος)

----------


## senkradvii

> Γιατί ο Άρδης τι είναι!?  
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Πω ρε σαβούρααα


Νόμιζα οτι ασχολούταν σαν αθλητής. Anyway.

----------


## vamvakoolas

επειδη τον τρεχανε σε νοσοκομειο στα ιωαννινα και αποτι λενε για εγχειρηση σπασιματα κοκ μαλλον αποτι φαινεται και στη φωτο δυστηχως κατεληξε καπου στο αμαξι ...υποθετω :Sad:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Τι εννοείς *κατέληξε?*

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Τι εννοείς *κατέληξε?*


βρεσυ αν δεις του εφυγε το ποδηλατο και κατρακυλησε (εγραψα κατεληξε) μεχρι το αμαξι ...μαλλον. Μετα απο 0.5 μ δεν εχει τιποτα ειναι 2.5-3.0 μ υψος στο..τιποτα :Sad:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Α, λέω κι εγώ.

Εσύ εκει σαβουριάστηκες?

----------


## vamvakoolas

δεν ειχα πτωση

(βεβαια ανησυχω, καιρο εχω να πεσω και λεω μην ερθει μια και καλη :Sad:    )

----------


## Νikosanagn

Το θέμα δεν είνα αν θα έρθει, το θέμα είναι με ποιό τρόπο θα την απαθανατήσεις!  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> Το θέμα δεν είνα αν θα έρθει το θέμα είναι με ποιό τρόπο θα την απαθανατήσεις!


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Respekt:

----------


## ardi21

> ardi εχω μπλοκαζ αν θες μπορω να στα δωσω τωρα τιμη 15 ευρα?(ειναι ακριβα?)δε τα χρησιμοποιω, τα ειχα παρει απο Αγγλια..


Οχι σουπερ τιμη ειναι. Thanks ρε... Θα σου πω!

Ωραιες οι φωτο :One thumb up: 




> Άλλωστε όλοι οι άλλοι είμαστε χομπίστες. (εκτός του Άρδη οκ)


wtf? Καραχομπιστας και noobας ειμαι ρε συ...! Επειδη γραφω συχνα εδω δεν σημαινει οτι ειμαι ο γαμαουα :Razz: 

Γενικα ας χαλαρωσουμε ολοι λιγο ρε παιδες μπηκε και καλοκαιρι (λεμε τωρα!)...

----------


## Νikosanagn

> και noobας


 Aυτό ξαναπέστο!  :Laughing:   :Razz: 

Πέρασα στην αντεπίθεση ορίστε μας!  :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

> Aυτό ξαναπέστο!  
> 
> Πέρασα στην αντεπίθεση ορίστε μας!


Ρε αντε φτιαξε καμια κατσαρολα με μακαρονια :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Έφτιαξα χθες ρε! Πάλι?!

----------


## kostantis

Επιτέλους μία καλή φώτο με ψηφιακή και το ποδήλατο φορτωμένο.
Bonus φωτογραφία το τσαντάκι λαιμού για τυχόν ενδιαφερόμενους. :One thumb up:

----------


## vamvakoolas

τελεια επιλογη το scott τσαντακι, το ειδα σε καποιο ηλεκτρομαγαζο σε προσφορα αλλα συγκρατηθηκα!

ειναι τελεια λυση για φαι/κινητο/γυαλι ηλιου :ROFL: 

Καλες βολτες :One thumb up:

----------


## kostantis

Όντως πολύ καλό.
Υπάρχει άλλο ένα της scott πάλι λαιμού το οποίο είναι πιο μακρόστενο και είναι αυτό.
Πολύ καλό επίσης και ενώ το ήθελα γιατί έχει περισσότερο χώρο,πήρα αυτό που πήρα γιατί μου άρεσε που είναι πιο συμμαζεμένο και κομψό! :Smile:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Είναι τρελό ποδηλατάκι εγώ το έχω ξαναπεί... :One thumb up:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Είναι τρελό ποδηλατάκι εγώ το έχω ξαναπεί...


ολο κλαιγεστε για τα ποδηλατα σας οτι θελουν αυτο θελουν εκεινο και τελικα κοντευετε να τα κανετε τουμπανα!! :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Eμένα δεν θέλει τίποτα μόνο φροντίδα και αγάπη  :Razz: , και κανα πιο λεπτό λάστιχο γιατι με αυτά είναι σαν να οδηγώ τρακτερ  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Κωνσταντή, από πού πήρες τη βάση του ποδηλάτου σου και πόσο; Κρατάει τον τροχό στον αέρα; Θέλω να πάρω τέτοια βάση για όταν κάνω επισκευές/συντήρηση στο ποδήλατο και να μπορώ να την βάζω εναλλάξ σε μπροστινό και πίσω τροχό.

----------


## senkradvii

Παίζει να του την έδωσαν μαζί με το ποδήλατο..

----------


## vamvakoolas

just for the record που λενε και στο χωριο

15 ευρα εχει :One thumb up:

----------


## kostantis

Ο sen το βρήκε. :Wink: 
Όταν πήγα να πάρω το ποδήλατο ήτανε πάνω στην βάση αυτή και της λέω θα μου δώσετε και μία βάση,εννοείται το είπα με τρόπο(χαμογελώντας έτσι  :Very Happy:  )που κατάλαβε ότι την ήθελα δωράκι και μου κάνει εντάξει δώρο από εμένα.
Αυτό έλειπε πήρε μετρητά σχεδόν 1.2k ζεστά ζεστά,μαζί με τα εξτρά κλπ και να μην μου έκανε δώρο μία βάση.

15 ευρώ κάνει εάν την αγοράσεις όπως είπε και ο Κωστής από πάνω και ναι η ρόδα είναι στον αέρα και κάνεις την συντήρηση του ποδηλάτου άνετα.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Εγώ γιατί είμαι τόσο βλάκας και δεν το ζήτησα ρε γκαμώτη?!

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Εγώ γιατί είμαι τόσο βλάκας και δεν το ζήτησα ρε γκαμώτη?!


πηρες κοντερ :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Δεν το πήρα απο αυτόν  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Έπρεπε να ζητήσεις Νίκο ευγενικά και με χαμόγελο πάντα και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα το τσιμπούσες το δωράκι σου.
Γενικά σταντ,κανα παγουράκι,θήκη για παγούρι παίζουν ως δωράκια.
Όταν λέμε πχ θήκη για παγούρι μη φανταστείτε καμία carbon των 50 ευρώ  :onetooth:  ,απλά και φθηνά πραματάκια τα οποία κάνεις την δουλειά σου όμως μία χαρά και μετράνε ως δώρα. :One thumb up:

----------


## ipo

> ... ευγενικά και με χαμόγελο πάντα και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα το τσιμπούσες το δωράκι σου.
> ...


Δε νομίζω ότι μέτρησε η ευγένεια και το χαμόγελό σου, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση. Τα 1200€ που του έδωσες, τους χαμογέλασαν από μόνα τους.  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> Δε νομίζω ότι μέτρησε η ευγένεια και το χαμόγελό σου, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση. Τα 1200€ που του έδωσες, τους χαμογέλασαν από μόνα τους.


Indeed  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

> Δε νομίζω ότι μέτρησε η ευγένεια και το χαμόγελό σου, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση. Τα 1200€ που του έδωσες, τους χαμογέλασαν από μόνα τους.


Ναι είναι και αυτό αλλά άμα δεν θέλει ο άλλος,είναι ανάποδος ή το πεις με τσαμπουκά σαν να του λες ότι άμα δεν πάρω δώρο θα σου δείξω εγώ δεν θα ξανάρθω σε σένα και ότι άλλο μπορεί να συνεπάγεται δεν πρόκειται να σου δώσει δωράκι ούτε βαλβίδες μεταλλικές κόστους 3 ευρώ.Έχει πετύχει τέτοια περίπτωση ξαδερφάκι για αυτό και το λέω.

Άμα ο άλλος δεν...δεν...ή δεν έχεις τρόπους,πάλι δεν...
Θέλει τον τρόπο του και θα το τσιμπήσεις το δωράκι ανεξάρτητα το κόστους του ποδηλάτου.

----------


## ipo

Σιγά μην του ρίξεις και χαστούκι.  :Razz:  Και ανάποδος να είναι ο επιχειρηματίας, με 1200€ ισιώνει.  :Razz: 

Πραγματικά ο επιχειρηματίας πρέπει να θέλει να κλείσει το μαγαζί του, αν του δώσεις 1200€ για ποδήλατο και δε σου κάνει ένα μικρό δώρο, καθώς και ένα επιπλέον που θα του ζητήσεις, εφόσον είναι χαμηλής τιμής. Οι περισσότεροι ποδηλατάδες σου κάνουν 1-2 service δωρεάν, με την αγορά του ποδηλάτου.

Είναι τόσο έντονος ο ανταγωνισμός και τέτοιο το περιθώριο κέρδους που κάνουν εκπτώσεις και δώρα, ακόμα και σε μικρές αγορές.

----------


## kostantis

> Σιγά μην του ρίξεις και χαστούκι.  Και ανάποδος να είναι ο επιχειρηματίας, με 1200€ ισιώνει.


Εννοείται και δεν θα φτάσεις σε σημείο να παίξεις ξύλο για δωράκι κόστους 10-15 ευρώ,έλεος.
Anyway με το χρήμα όλοι λίγο πολύ ισιώνουνε αλλά επέτρεψε μου να επιμένω ότι δεν παίζει ρόλο μόνο αυτό.

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι όταν πήγα να το πάρω ήτανε κοπέλα στο κατάστημα οπότε ίσως και αυτό να έπαιξε ρόλο,πίστεψε πως δωρίζοντάς μου την βάση θα με ρίξει. :onetooth:

----------


## ipo

> Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι όταν πήγα να το πάρω ήτανε κοπέλα στο κατάστημα οπότε ίσως και αυτό να έπαιξε ρόλο,πίστεψε πως δωρίζοντάς μου την βάση θα με ρίξει.


Λίγα-λίγα μας τα λες. Αυτό ήταν σίγουρα. Σε είδε μορφονιό και πήγε να σε διπλαρώσει. Αλήθεια, εκείνη τη μέρα φορούσες κολάν ή παντελόνι τύπου μπριτάνια με τσάκιση; Είχες κάνει το κόλπο του Νικουλάκη με την κάλτσα;  :Razz:

----------


## blade_

φορουσες κ κολαν μηπως?  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: blade_ πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 33 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

ρε ιπο ελεος χαχαχα μαζι τα λεμε χαχαχα

----------


## kostantis

Χαχα δεν παίζεστε εδώ μέσα. :ROFL: 
Μήπως έπρεπε να της τάξω και βραδινή ρομαντική βολτίτσα με τα dahon στην παραλία μπας και τσιμπούσα και κανά άλλο δωράκι; :Wink:

----------


## ipo

> φορουσες κ κολαν μηπως?
> 
> ........Auto merged post: blade_ πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 33 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> ρε ιπο ελεος χαχαχα μαζι τα λεμε χαχαχα


Πιάσε κόκκινο (κολάν)!  :Razz:

----------


## blade_

http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/jZtO-jAGlgg

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/jZtO-jAGlgg


όλες τις διαδρομές σου ανοιχτές τις έχεις;

........Auto merged post: zoup πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 36 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Θεσσαλονίκης μένεις;  :Razz: 
η Φιλελλήνων;  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Χαχα δεν παίζεστε εδώ μέσα.
> Μήπως έπρεπε να της τάξω και βραδινή ρομαντική βολτίτσα με τα dahon στην παραλία μπας και τσιμπούσα και κανά άλλο δωράκι;


 Κωσταντή έπρεπε... όλο και κατι θα *τσιμπού*σες.

 :Laughing:  :Laughing:   :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## blade_

φιλελληνων μενω...αλλα μου πεσε το κινητο στην θεσσαλονικης  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: blade_ πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 23 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

λες να τα λοκαρω..να τα βλεπω μονο εγω?

----------


## senkradvii

Εδώ έχει πάρει φωτιά όλο το φόρουμ με την ανίχνευση της θέσης μέσω κινητών και για την προστασία των προσωπικών δεδομένων και εσύ τα δίνεις έτσι φόρα παρτίδα?  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

εγώ τα έχω κλειστά πάντως (ή τουλάχιστον έτσι πιστεύω). Σιγά μη δίνω στίγμα στον οποιοδήποτε για του που βρίσκομαι και τι διαδρομές κάνω.

Πολύ πολύ αφήνεις ορισμένες επιλεγμένες διαδρομές ανοιχτές πχ. αν θέλεις να δείξεις σε κανέναν φίλο σου κάτι ή εδώ στο forum

........Auto merged post: zoup πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 44 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Εδώ έχει πάρει φωτιά όλο το φόρουμ με την ανίχνευση της θέσης μέσω κινητών και για την προστασία των προσωπικών δεδομένων και εσύ τα δίνεις έτσι φόρα παρτίδα?


καλά την apple την εμπιστευόμαστε  :Razz:  


*Spoiler:*




			αγαπάμε apple

----------


## blade_

αντε καλα με πεισατε  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: blade_ πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

τωρα μπορειτε να το δειτε?  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: blade_ πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 50 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

και τωρα πως θα κανουμε επιδειξη  :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

γι'αυτό αφήνεις κάποιες ενδεικτικές μόνο ανοιχτές.  :Wink:

----------


## ardi21

Δεν χρειαζεται να ενεργοποιειται η καταγραφη διαδρομης με το που βγαινεις απο την εξωπορτα του σπιτιου σου. Το κανεις πιο μετα.

Κατα τ'αλλα το να βλεπει ο αλλος τι διαδρομες κανω, προσωπικα, δεν με ενοχλει. Σιγα το κρατικο μυστικο...

----------


## blade_

εβαλα friends που δεν εχω κανενα  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: blade_ πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 34 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

και γω με αυτο το σκεπτικο το ανεβασα..σαμπως δε ξερουν που μενουμε?τεσπα..

........Auto merged post: blade_ πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 39 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

τωρα φαινεται?

παντως αν εχει κανεις endomondo να με κανει add να συγκρινομαστε

----------


## ardi21

Off Topic


		Ρε συ blade το φορουμ δεν ειναι msn, γραφε ολο το μνμ με την μια :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

Επίσης δεν ξέρει ο καθένας που διαβάζει το φόρουμ που μένεις..  :Whistle:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Επίσης δεν ξέρει ο καθένας που διαβάζει το φόρουμ που μένεις..


εγώ βρήκα και που έπεσε το κινητό του  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> εγώ βρήκα και που έπεσε το κινητό του


Χα χα! Έλα ντε!  :Laughing:

----------


## kostantis

Το endomondo πώς το χρησιμοποιείται ρε παιδιά;
Υπάρχει η εφαρμογή για όλα τα κινητά που έχουνε gps;

----------


## blade_

να σας πω κ που με επιασε κοψιμο ?  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: blade_ πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

πανευκολο..ανοιγεις την εφαρμογη (iphone,android ...),ανοιγεις το gps και περιμενεις να λοκαρει..επιλεγεις το αθλημα που θα κανεις..κ πατας start...

----------


## ipo

> να σας πω κ *που με επιασε κοψιμο* ? 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: blade_ πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> πανευκολο..ανοιγεις την εφαρμογη (iphone,android ...),ανοιγεις το gps και περιμενεις να λοκαρει..επιλεγεις* το αθλημα που θα κανεις*..κ πατας start...


Έχει επιλογή αφόδευσης;  :Razz:

----------


## blade_

βεβαιως...κ σου δειχνει στο χαρτη γκομενακια κ πιθανοτητες επιτυχιας αν φορας κολαν η τσακιση  :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

@ipo: πως σου φαίνεται η σέλα; Εγώ μετά από καιρό που τη χρησιμοποιώ τη βρίσκω πιο αναπαυτική από την προηγούμενη αλλά ακόμα πιάνομαι αν κάθομαι πάνω από 5 λεπτά στην ίδια στάση. Τουλάχιστον με αυτή δεν μου μουδιάζουν τα...  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> @ipo: πως σου φαίνεται η σέλα; Εγώ μετά από καιρό που τη χρησιμοποιώ τη βρίσκω πιο αναπαυτική από την προηγούμενη αλλά ακόμα πιάνομαι αν κάθομαι πάνω από 5 λεπτά στην ίδια στάση. Τουλάχιστον με αυτή δεν μου μουδιάζουν τα...


Έχεις δοκιμάσει κάλτσα γεμισμένη με μπαμπάκι?!
Ε?

----------


## pelasgian

Λοιπόν έχω brand-name. Οι αεριζόμενες σέλλες για χαρούμενα καλαμπαλίκια θα ονομάζονται:

AEROBALLS (c) (TM)

Τα σχετικά παλουκόσελλα θα ονομάζονται:

AEROBALLISTIX (c) (TM)

----------


## senkradvii

> Λοιπόν έχω brand-name. Οι αεριζόμενες σέλλες για χαρούμενα καλαμπαλίκια θα ονομάζονται:
> 
> AEROBALLS
> 
> Τα σχετικά παλουκόσελλα θα ονομάζονται:
> 
> AEROBALLISTIX


Copyright it πριν στο φάει κανένας!!  :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Έχεις δοκιμάσει κάλτσα γεμισμένη με μπαμπάκι?!
> Ε?


δε θέλω να δίνω στόχο  :Razz:

----------


## pelasgian

Επίσης, οι κάλτσες με το μπαμπάκι, δεν πρέπει να είναι οποιασδήποτε προδιαγραφής και για τις ειδικές αυτές κάλτσες γεμισμένες με το είδικό ΜΠΑΜΠΑ-key (key to be a father later) έχω και για αυτές εμπορικό όνομα:

socks-absorbers.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

είναι φανερό ότι το Σάββατο είναι πιο χαρούμενη μέρα από την Παρασκευή!  :Very Happy:

----------


## pelasgian

Ερώτηση τώρα, είδα ένα παλουκάρι με ένα substantial hub motor στο ποδήλατό του. 

Η μόνη μου ένσταση ήταν το radial lacing. 

Καμιά ιδέα γιατί κάποιος θα βάλει 1 KW στη ρόδα του και θα την δέσει κάθετα στο τάσι ώστε μετά:
1) να του ξεβιδώνει
2) να κινδυνεύει να του σπάσει η βάση του hub 
3) να τρώει τις ακτίνες σαν πασατέμπους;

Εντάξει, είχε βάλει ακτίνες 2mm gauge 13, αλλά χαίρων πολύν χαιρόνπουλος. 
Κάνας ακτινολόγος ιατρός στο forum;

----------


## ipo

> Επίσης, οι κάλτσες με το μπαμπάκι, δεν πρέπει να είναι οποιασδήποτε προδιαγραφής και για τις ειδικές αυτές κάλτσες γεμισμένες με το είδικό *ΜΠΑΜΠΑ-key (key to be a father later)* έχω και για αυτές εμπορικό όνομα:


 :Laughing:   :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 55 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> @ipo: πως σου φαίνεται η σέλα; Εγώ μετά από καιρό που τη χρησιμοποιώ τη βρίσκω πιο αναπαυτική από την προηγούμενη αλλά ακόμα πιάνομαι αν κάθομαι πάνω από 5 λεπτά στην ίδια στάση. Τουλάχιστον με αυτή δεν μου μουδιάζουν τα...


Δε βρίσκω ιδιαίτερη διαφορά σε σχέση με την προηγούμενη. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η παλιά (κοντά 20 ετών) ήταν ελαφρώς καλύτερη.

Μετά από 2 ώρες συνεχόμενης ποδηλασίας πονάω λίγο στο καβάλο, αλλά δεν είναι πρόβλημα. Συνήθως το προλαβαίνω με το να σηκώνομαι όρθιος στα πετάλια όταν βρίσκω μεγάλη κατηφόρα, για να ξεπιάνομαι και να αιματώνονται καλύτερα τα σημεία που πιέζονται.

Στις κατηφόρες κάνω επίσης διατάσεις στις γάμπες, αν νιώθω ότι έχω κουραστεί πολύ από ανηφόρες που προηγήθηκαν. Έτσι δε χρειάζεται να κάνω στάσεις για διατάσεις/ξεκούραση, απλώς πηγαίνω σε μερικές κατηφόρες με 15-30km/h αντί για 40km/h. Αυτά για διαδρομές πάνω από 1 ώρα.

----------


## blade_

την καλησπερα μου κ τη γκαντεμια μου μεσα...

γυρνωντας απο καποια διπλανα χωρια,σε καποια φαση αρχισε να ακουγεται εντονα ο πισω τροχος...ο συγκεκριμενος ειχε καποιο τζογο εδω κ αρκετα χρονια κ επεζε λιγακι δεξια αριστερα..ομως σημερα οταν εβαζα την πιο μεγαλη ταχυτητα πισω,αρχισε να την καβαλαει(δλδ δεν κλειδωνε η αλυσιδα) με συνεπεια να γυρναει το πενταλ για λιγο κ μετα να απελευθερωνεται κ τουμπαλιν.παρατηρησα μετα οτι παιζει πολυ η κασετα πισω..τι παιζει σε αυτη τη περιπτωση?λεω να το λυσω τη δευτερα να δουμε τι κ πως..μηπως ειναι το ρουλεμαν του πισω τροχου?κοστος?

ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

Η κασέτα θέλει ειδικό εργαλείο για να ξεσφίξει. Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι στην επανατοποθέτηση δε χρειάζεται πολύ σφίξιμο διότι σφίγγει μόνη της κάνοντας πετάλι. Αν ισχύει αυτό, μου φαίνεται παράξενο που σου λασκάρισε.

Ο τζόγος του οπίσθιου τροχού μπορεί να ευθύνεται είτε σε κακό σφίξιμο του άξονα, οπότε σφίγγεις τα δύο 15mm παξιμάδια εκατέρωθεν του πιρουνιού, είτε, πιο πιθανό, εξαιτίας χαλάρωσης ενός 17mm παξιμαδιού που βρίσκεται στην εσωτερική πλευρά του πιρουνιού.

Δοκίμασε να σφίξεις πρώτα αυτό το 17mm (τουλάχιστον τέτοια διάσταση έχει στο δικό μου ποδήλατο) που βρίσκεται εφαπτομενικά στο πιρούνι, από τη μέσα πλευρά. Αν το σφίξεις πολύ, δε γυρνάει ελεύθερα ο τροχός. Αν το σφίξεις λίγο, τότε έχεις τζόγο, οπότε πρέπει να βρεις την ιδανική θέση, εκεί που σταματάει ο τζόγος, αλλά ταυτόχρονα γυρνάει ελεύθερα ο τροχός. Κατόπιν σφίγγεις το 15mm παξιμάδι που βρίσκεται έξω από το πιρούνι. Αυτά τα 2 παξιμάδια εκατέρωθεν του πίσω πιρουνιού πάνε "μαζί". Για να ξεσφίξεις το εσωτερικό (17mm), πρέπει πρώτα να ξεσφίξεις το εξωτερικό (15mm), ενώ αν σφίξεις το εσωτερικό, ακολούθως πρέπει να σφίξεις και το εξωτερικό.

Τα παραπάνω για το τζόγο του τροχού. Όσον αφορά στο πήδημα της αλυσίδας, μπορεί να είναι πολλοί οι παράγοντες. Μπορεί να είναι δύσκαμπτη κάπου η αλυσίδα, να θέλει ρύθμιση το ντεραγιέ ή να φταίει που είναι χαλαρή η κασέτα.

Αν με τη φράση "πιο μεγάλη ταχύτητα" εννοείς το μικρότερο πίσω γρανάζι, τότε πρέπει να σφίξεις 1-2 στροφές τη βίδα "H" στο πίσω ντεραγιέ. Αν κοιτάξεις προηγούμενες σελίδες, είχα δώσει ένα video στον Κωνσταντή για να κάνει τη ρύθμιση στο ντεραγιέ.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Δε βρίσκω ιδιαίτερη διαφορά σε σχέση με την προηγούμενη. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η παλιά (κοντά 20 ετών) ήταν ελαφρώς καλύτερη.


Σε πήρα στο λαιμό μου βρε ipo. Κρίμα.

----------


## ipo

> Σε πήρα στο λαιμό μου βρε ipo. Κρίμα.


Όχι ρε, είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος από τη σέλα και σ' ευχαριστώ για την πρόταση.  :Smile:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

ναι'σαι καλά  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

Αλλά έτσι και μου χαλάσει πριν από 20 χρόνια, θα σε κυνηγάω.  :Razz:

----------


## blade_

thanks ipo...η κασετα απο εκεινη τ στιγμη κανει οχταρια(μικρης εκτασης ) και υποθετω γι αυτο πεταει την αλυσιδα κ κανει θορυβο..

αυριο με το φως θα δοκιμασω να τσεκαρω αυτα που λες...εχει κ 2 βδομαδες που αλλαξα τα λαστιχα οποτε μηπως εγινε κατι απο εκει..

........Auto merged post: blade_ πρόσθεσε 44 λεπτά και 55 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

btw βρηκα το βιντεακι  :One thumb up: 

επισης το σαιτ που παραπεμπει ο βαμβακουλας ειναι πραγματικα φθηνο!εχει παραγγειλει κανεις απο επαρχια να μας πει μεταφορικα?

----------


## senkradvii

Σε ποιο site αναφέρεσαι?

----------


## blade_

http://www.bikestation.gr/products.php?CatID=102

----------


## ipo

Είχα ψωνίσει από εκεί μία φορά, αλλά μετά είδα ότι αύξησε τις τιμές, οπότε δεν ξανασχολήθηκα με το συγκεκριμένο.

----------


## pelasgian

> την καλησπερα μου κ τη γκαντεμια μου μεσα...
> 
> γυρνωντας απο καποια διπλανα χωρια,σε καποια φαση αρχισε να ακουγεται εντονα ο πισω τροχος...ο συγκεκριμενος ειχε καποιο τζογο εδω κ αρκετα χρονια κ επεζε λιγακι δεξια αριστερα..ομως σημερα οταν εβαζα την πιο μεγαλη ταχυτητα πισω,αρχισε να την καβαλαει(δλδ δεν κλειδωνε η αλυσιδα) με συνεπεια να γυρναει το πενταλ για λιγο κ μετα να απελευθερωνεται κ τουμπαλιν.παρατηρησα μετα οτι παιζει πολυ η κασετα πισω..τι παιζει σε αυτη τη περιπτωση?λεω να το λυσω τη δευτερα να δουμε τι κ πως..μηπως ειναι το ρουλεμαν του πισω τροχου?κοστος?
> 
> ευχαριστω


Αν ο τζόγος είναι στον άξονα, σφίξε τις βίδες δεξιά και αριστερά ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΜΕΣΑ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ του τριγώνου του σκελετού (χαλαρώνεις τις απέξω πρώτα.)

Αν όμως ο άξονας παίζει, μπορεί να έχει σπάσει. Αν με τα χέρια μπορείς να ανοίξει το πίσω τρίγωνο του ποδηλάτου χωρίς η ρόδα να ακολουθεί, τότε άξονας γιοκ. 

Αν όμως ξαφνικά φύγει από την ευθείας της η ρόδα χωρίς συγκεκριμένο λόγο, δες αν στις τρύπες του hub έχει γίνει καμιά ρωγμή εκεί που δένουν οι ακτίνες.

----------


## blade_

ωραιος..θα τα τσεκαρω το συνομοτερο..ο αξονας εχει μεσα κ το ρουλεμαν σωστα?

αυτα εδω?

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_trkparm...4&_sop=1&_sc=1

τιμες εντος ελλαδας?δε το βρηκα σε καποιο ελληνικο καταστημα παντως..(αχρειαστο να ειναι  :Smile:  )

ειχα παρατηρησει τσογο στη πισω ροδα εδω κ πολλα χρονια..ο τζογοσ κ χθες μετα το συμβαν που το κοιταξα ειναι ο ιδιος(μικρης εκτασης αλλα εμφανης)..απλα η κασετα φαινεται να μην ειναι στερεωμενη σωστα..

----------


## kostantis

Στολή ποδηλατομελισσοκόμου υπάρχει; :onetooth:

----------


## nmavro73

Στην Αθήνα πως πήγε η ποδηλατοδρομία;Εδώ Θεσσαλονίκη ήταν πολύ ωραία. Είχαμε βέβαια μερικά παρατράγουδα με οδηγούς που φωνάζαν και απειλούσαν με μηνύσεις...Αλλά οκ, λίγοι
PS: Για να καταλάβω, σε ένα νήμα που υπάρχουν πορωμένοι με το ποδήλατο, δεν έχει κανείς να πει τίποτα για την ποδηλατοδρομία της Αθήνας;

----------


## pelasgian

εγώ, έκατσα 3 ώρες κάτω από τον ήλιο και ... κάηκα στο πρόσωπο, διότι δεν έβαλα το κράνος λόγω ζέστης. 

Κατά τα άλλα δεν έκλεισαν καλά τους δρόμους, όποτε δεν είχαμε συνεχή ροή και πήγαινε σταμάτα ξεκίνα με 2-5km την ώρα. 

To freeday είναι πολύ πιο βολικό, η απόσταση πολύ μεγαλύτερη, όμως ο σκοπός αυτής της πορείας ήταν διαφορετικός. 

Καταπληκτικός ήταν ένας αστυνομικός που όταν είπε σε σκούτερ να σταματήσει και εκείνος ξεκίνησε, του έχωσε μία γερή κλωτσιά στο πλάι και είπε κάτι ανείπωτα πράγματα  :Laughing: 

Οι οδηγοί μας εδώ είναι «εκπαιδευμένοι» και δεν φρικάρουν, έφαγαν ψιλοφρίκη με το μποτιλιάρισμα, αλλά παρόλα αυτά βλέπουν τον εαυτό τους περισσότερο ως οδηγό ποδηλάτου στο άμεσο μέλλον, παρά ως οδηγό αυτοκινήτου. 

Παρασκευή βράδυ στην Αθήνα όποιος πάρει αμάξι και κατέβει κέντρο, ΤΗΝ Γ....ΣΕ!

υ.γ. επίσης εμφανίστηκε ο μαύρος σκύλος του freeday, οι skateboardάδες και νέο φρούτο καλοκαιρινό με longboard powered by cocker spaniel (είχε βάλει το σκύλο με το λουρί και τράβαγε το longboard  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  )

υ.γ.2 τίγκα στα γκομενάκια ...

........Auto merged post: pelasgian πρόσθεσε 9 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ωραιος..θα τα τσεκαρω το συνομοτερο..ο αξονας εχει μεσα κ το ρουλεμαν σωστα?
> 
> αυτα εδω?
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_trkparm...4&_sop=1&_sc=1
> 
> τιμες εντος ελλαδας?δε το βρηκα σε καποιο ελληνικο καταστημα παντως..(αχρειαστο να ειναι  )
> 
> ειχα παρατηρησει τσογο στη πισω ροδα εδω κ πολλα χρονια..ο τζογοσ κ χθες μετα το συμβαν που το κοιταξα ειναι ο ιδιος(μικρης εκτασης αλλα εμφανης)..απλα η κασετα φαινεται να μην ειναι στερεωμενη σωστα..


Η κασέτα δεν μπορεί να «καβάλησε». Μάλλον το Hub που κάθεται η κασσέτα έφαγε χοντρή εκκεντροητα και για αυτό υποψιάζομαι ότι μπορεί να ράγισε στις τρύπες των ακτίνων. 

Αν είναι αυτό και δεν σκοτώθηκες, είσαι φοβερά τυχερός. 

Τώρα, δεν είναι ακριβώς ρουλεμάν αυτό που έχει. Είναι δύο μάγουλα που πατάνε απάνω μπίλιες. Το ένα είναι στο hub του τροχού (κέντρο) και το άλλο το ρεγουλάρεις εσύ με κλειδί. Αν ξεσφίξει πολύ, μετά παίζει η ρόδα. Αν σφίξει πολύ, δεν γυρνάει. 

Επίσης, εκεί ΠΟΤΕ λάδι, μόνο γράσσο.

----------


## ipo

> υ.γ.2 τίγκα στα γκομενάκια ...


Είχε αποτέλεσμα το παντελόνι με την τσάκιση ή σου είπαν "κρίμα, δε φοράς κολάν" ;  :Razz:

----------


## blade_

ευχαριστω πολυ pelasgian κ γω να σου πω την αληθεια κατι τετοιο ψυλιαζομαι..

αν το προβλημα ειναι αυτο..σωζομαι με αλλαγη αυτου?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=60888

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Στην Αθήνα πως πήγε η ποδηλατοδρομία;Εδώ Θεσσαλονίκη ήταν πολύ ωραία. Είχαμε βέβαια μερικά παρατράγουδα με οδηγούς που φωνάζαν και απειλούσαν με μηνύσεις...Αλλά οκ, λίγοι
> PS: Για να καταλάβω, σε ένα νήμα που υπάρχουν πορωμένοι με το ποδήλατο, δεν έχει κανείς να πει τίποτα για την ποδηλατοδρομία της Αθήνας;


Σιγά το τρομερό event αν περιμέναμε απο τη ποδηλατοδρομία αυτή, να γίνουν έργα και να κάνουμε ποδήλατο στην πόλη ζήτω που καήκαμε.

----------


## vamvakoolas

οπως ειπα αν και δε κανω διαφημιση το συγκεκριμενο μαγαζι ειδικα τα ειδη της xlc (germany) τα πουλαει σχεδον χωρις καθολου κερδος!!

Αν εγιναν αυξησης ειναι γιατι η μαμα εταιρια (xlc) θα εκανε αυξηση... :Evil: 

παρτε ενα τηλ και αν ειναι πειτε οτι το ειχατε στο σαιτ τοσο πηρε αυξηση (ή αν εχει εκει αυτο που θελετε)?

στελνει παντου

http://www.bikestation.gr/webdoc.php?ContID=8

Νikosanagn  :One thumb up:  εχεις δικιο για την πορεια, πιο πολυ εχει γινει ενα ειδος happening

----------


## kostantis

4-5 Ιουνίου 1st Megadownhill Νάουσα.
Η διαδρομή ξεκινάει από τα 3-5 Πηγάδια και καταλήγει στο πάρκο της Νάουσας.
Αναμένονται πάνω από 200 συμμετοχές από downhillάδες από όλη την Ελλάδα.

Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε,θα γίνει χαμός! :One thumb up: 
Πάρτε μία γεύση από την διαδρομή.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Κωσταντή τι θα φοράς για να σε αναγνωρίσω?  :Laughing:

----------


## kostantis

Δεν σε κόβω να έρχεσαι,μακριά είσαι. :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Θα έρθω, με το ποδήλατο κιόλας  :Laughing:

----------


## kostantis

Την καλύτερη δουλειά θα κάνεις γιατί τα καύσιμα έχουνε φτάσει στο θεό ενώ έτσι το μόνο που θα κάψεις είναι θερμίδες. :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Το χω για πλάκα μιλάμε...  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Το ξέρω για αυτό και το λέω. :onetooth:

----------


## senkradvii

> Το χω για πλάκα μιλάμε...


Άσε ρε.. Εδώ μέχρι τον Βόλο ήταν να έρθεις και μου είπες να κατέβω εγώ που έχει κατηφόρα!  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Κάτσε να βγάλει ούριο άνεμο και θα πάμε στην Ξάνθη.  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Άσε ρε.. Εδώ μέχρι τον Βόλο ήταν να έρθεις και μου είπες να κατέβω εγώ που έχει κατηφόρα!


Δεν ήρθα τελικά ρε?  :Laughing:

----------


## koslyr

respect FREEDAY!!!!!!

----------


## Νikosanagn

> respect FREEDAY!!!!!!


Ωχ σταμάτα, πάλι εγώ θα την πληρώσω...  :Razz: 


Δεν του είπα τίποτα παιδιά, αλήθεια! :onetooth:

----------


## senkradvii

> Δεν ήρθα τελικά ρε?


Nαι όπως δεν έβαλες τον koslyr να πει για το freeday..  :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

respect FREEDAY!!!!!!


*Spoiler:*




 :Razz:

----------


## djapal

> Στην Αθήνα πως πήγε η ποδηλατοδρομία;Εδώ Θεσσαλονίκη ήταν πολύ ωραία. Είχαμε βέβαια μερικά παρατράγουδα με οδηγούς που φωνάζαν και απειλούσαν με μηνύσεις...Αλλά οκ, λίγοι
> PS: Για να καταλάβω, σε ένα νήμα που υπάρχουν πορωμένοι με το ποδήλατο, δεν έχει κανείς να πει τίποτα για την ποδηλατοδρομία της Αθήνας;


Πάρε μια μικρή γεύση  :Wink: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu-HfZAv93s

Πάντως καλές οι πορείες παιδιά, αλλά... ΚΡΑΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΩΤΑ!!!!! Ασφάλεια πάνω απ'όλα ρε παιδιά.

----------


## vamvakoolas

χθες ειχαμε ενα τραγικο συμβαν στη ποδηλασια. Το θανατο ενος Βελγου επαγγελματια ποδηλατη Wouter Weylandt, κατα τη διαρκεια του Γυρου της Ιταλιας (απο τους πιο δυσκολους παγκοσμιως)

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/100520...-weylandt.html


Υ.Γ:Παραλιγο και εγω τη κυριακη στο Γυρο αρχαιας Μεσσηνης να συγκρουστω με ΙΧ  :Thumb down: 

εχει τρελαθει ο κοσμος :Evil:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Κρίμα...  :Sad:

----------


## kostantis

Πόσο σαίνη πρέπει να είσαι για να κάνεις αυτο;

Σκεφτείτε τον ευατό σας απλά να ποδηλατείτε ανέμελα σε αυτόν τον ποδηλατόδρομο και να έρθει ο άλλος από πίσω με φόρα και να σε λιώσει...
Ούτε σε ποδηλατόδρομο με κάγκελα δεν είμαστε ασφαλείς...

----------


## thomNikolaou

Μετακομίζοντας στην Αθήνα μετά απο 6 χρόνια απουσίας εκτός απο τις δυσάρεστες αλλαγές παρατηρώ και μια ευχάριστη πολλά ποδήλατα στους δρόμους.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Καλά και που σε ακόμα... με τέτοιες τιμές στην Βενζίνη... :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> Μετακομίζοντας στην Αθήνα μετά απο 6 χρόνια απουσίας εκτός απο τις δυσάρεστες αλλαγές παρατηρώ και μια ευχάριστη πολλά ποδήλατα στους δρόμους.


Γενικά και εγώ παρατηρώ μεγάλη αύξηση των ποδηλάτων και στον Βόλο. Ίσως επειδή ασχολούμαι και εγώ πια και τους παρατηρώ αλλά σίγουρα έχει να κάνει και με την απίστευτη αύξηση της βενζίνης. Κάθε εμπόδιο για καλό που λέμε..  :Wink:

----------


## manicx

Ένας λόγος είναι και τα ακριβότερα εισιτήρια στα ΜΜΜ. Αν μιλάμε για μικρή απόσταση από το σπίτι, τα 2.80 που θέλεις καθημερινά είναι όσο και η βενζίνη που θα κάψεις. Εγώ έτσι ξεκίνησα και το γύρισα σε ποδήλατο και πηγαίνω πλέον καθημερινά στη δουλειά με ποδήλατο.

----------


## ipo

> Μετακομίζοντας στην Αθήνα μετά απο 6 χρόνια απουσίας εκτός απο τις δυσάρεστες αλλαγές παρατηρώ και μια ευχάριστη πολλά ποδήλατα στους δρόμους.


Η αλλαγή είναι εντυπωσιακή και συνεχίζει σταθερά η ανοδική πορεία στη χρήση ποδηλάτου. Ειδικά αν βγεις κανένα σαββατοκύριακο με καλό καιρό στο δρόμο, θα δεις ότι γίνεται χαμός. Για την καθημερινή μετακίνηση υπάρχει ακόμα πολύς δρόμος στην ευρεία αποδοχή του ποδηλάτου.

----------


## Kezar

καποτε καναμε και εμεις ποδηλατο..τωρα μονο κολυμβητηριο..χεχε

----------


## ipo

Καλύτερο είναι το κολυμβητήριο.  :One thumb up:

----------


## senkradvii

Εγώ που κάνω και τα 2?  :Biggrin:

----------


## ipo

Όχι ρε φίλε... Κάνεις ποδήλατο μέσα στην πισίνα;  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> Όχι ρε φίλε... Κάνεις ποδήλατο μέσα στην πισίνα;


Όχι απλά ποδηλατώ μέσα στην βροχή..  :Razz:

----------


## blade_

καλα ποσο ασχημα επεσε το παλικαρι?κριμα γμτ..

----------


## ardi21

Σημερα μου ρθε το ABUS Granit Bordo 6500 X-Plus. Μιλαμε ειναι θηριο...! :Shocked:  :Laughing:  Το μονο μειονεκτημα της (το ηξερα βεβαια) ειναι οτι ειναι κοντη σε σχεση με αλλου ειδους κλειδαριες αλλα τι να κανεις, δεν μπορεις να τα εχεις ολα...

----------


## senkradvii

Razer mousepad βλέπω.. FPSάκιας?  :Razz: 

Με γεια και καλοκλείδωτη!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Με γεια... Θα αρχίσουν να κόβουν τις κολώνες και τους στύλους για να σου πάρουν το ποδήλατο πλέον...  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Ο όγκος δεν νομίζω πως πρέπει να σε απασχολεί. Αλλά το βάρος. Θα την προσαρμόσεις πάνω στο ποδήλατο; Επίσης από που την πήρες;

----------


## ardi21

> Razer mousepad βλέπω.. FPSάκιας? 
> 
> Με γεια και καλοκλείδωτη!


Χεχε. Εχεις ματι! Οχι ιδιαιτερα αλλα αν κατσει δεν λεω οχι :Razz: 




> Με γεια... Θα αρχίσουν να κόβουν τις κολώνες και τους στύλους για να σου πάρουν το ποδήλατο πλέον... 
> 
> Ο όγκος δεν νομίζω πως πρέπει να σε απασχολεί. Αλλά το βάρος. Θα την προσαρμόσεις πάνω στο ποδήλατο; Επίσης από που την πήρες;


Ναι μπαινει οπου θες στον σκελετο με συστημα χριτς-χρατς η με βιδες. Ειναι πολυ βολικο στην τοποθετηση.

Το βαρος του ειναι 1.6Kg ζωη να 'χει αλλα ασφαλεια και χαμηλο βαρος δεν πανε μαζι δυστυχως...

----------


## senkradvii

Πόσο είπαμε?

----------


## Νikosanagn

Τώρα μπορείς ύσηχος να αφήνεις το ποδηλατού σου παντου.  :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

> Πόσο είπαμε?


Την πηρα 100 απο τον φιλο μου τον tsiriko :Razz:  Οι τιμες ηταν παρομοιες και στο εξωτερικο μαζι με μεταφορικα οποτε οκ...

Φριντεοπαιδο ουτε τωρα θα μαι 100% ησυχος αλλα τελοσπαντων! Μπορει να τσιμπισω και τα QR ασφαλειας του vamvakoola. Αυτο που με απασχολει ειναι η σελα που ειναι ασπρη και κανει μπαμ. Αλλα βαριεμαι θανατηφορα ολα αυτα τα ασφαλειας σε περιπτωση που θελω να βγαλω ροδες-σελες κτλ...

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Την πηρα 100 απο τον φιλο μου τον tsiriko Οι τιμες ηταν παρομοιες και στο εξωτερικο μαζι με μεταφορικα οποτε οκ...


Να ένα ποσό που δεν θα έδινα ποτέ για κλειδαρία  :Razz: 

100euro βρε? :Shocked:

----------


## ardi21

> Να ένα ποσό που δεν θα έδινα ποτέ για κλειδαρία 
> 
> 100euro βρε?


Ετσουξε οντως... Αλλα τα αντιστοιχα γομαρια αλυσιδες και πεταλα δεν με βολευαν καθολου στην μεταφορα.

----------


## hellasyoda

Παλιότερα θυμάμαι έκλεβαν τις ζάντες ειδικά αν δεν ήταν με παξιμάδι. Τις ζάντες τις κλειδώνετε?

----------


## ardi21

Την πισω ροδα την κλειδωνεις ετσι κι αλλιως μαζι με την κλειδαρια. Η μπροστα ειναι θεμα...

----------


## Νikosanagn

Αμα ξέρεις απο φυσική η κλειδαριά σου είναι μια σωστη κλοτσιά  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

Πιο εύκολα δεν σου κλέβουν την μπροστά? Η πίσω έχεις τις ταχύτητες όποτε δεν δυσκολεύει κάπως περισσότερο ή μπα?

----------


## ardi21

Κατσε διαβασε εσυ τωρα για να γραψεις καμια εκθεση και ασε την κλειδαρια μου γκαντεμη :Laughing:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Είμουν σίγουρος οτι θα το πεις, στα δύσκολα σε στρίμωξα  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## senkradvii

> Αμα ξέρεις απο φυσική η κλειδαριά σου είναι μια σωστη κλοτσιά


Γιατί το λες αυτό ρε?

----------


## ardi21

senkradvii σχεδον το ιδιο πραγμα ειναι πισω και μπροστα. Δεν νομιζω ο κλεφτης να δυσκολευτει να σηκωσει λιγο την αλυσιδα! Απλα κλειδωνεις την πισω μαζι με τον καθετο σωληνα του ποδηλατου. Βολευει.

Απ'οτι καταλαβα το φριντεοπαιδο που δινει πανελληνιες εννοει οτι μπορεις να σπασεις τους συνδεσμους. Δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολο ομως απ'οτι εχω διαβασει εκτος και αν εχεις εργαλεια και ασχοληθεις (ελπιζω)

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Γιατί το λες αυτό ρε?


Το είπα μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου, σοβαρού γιατί έτσι όπως λειτουργεί αυτή η αλυσίδα δημιουργείται άξονας και μπορεις να ασκήσεις μεγάλη δύναμη στις επαφες της με μια κλωτσιά, αλλα και αστείου γιατί 100 € το κόβω δύσκολο να μην έχουν προσέξει το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι.

Αλλά αφού βρε αγόρι μου δεν ξέρεις ελληνικά τι μιλάω μαζί σου?

 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## senkradvii

Για να με διδάξεις..  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Κάτι θα κάνουμε και για senα τέκνο μου...  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

Όμως και εσύ πρέπει να μάθεις λίγο από ποιοτικά πράγματα..  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Έχω μυαλό κουρκούτι, δεν μπορώ να συνδυασω τώρα, θα θυμηθώ όμως πάνω σε τι το λες και θα σου απαντήσω άλλη στιγμή  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Καλορίζικο το ABUS άρδη!
Μακάρι να κόστιζε όσο και η σοκοφρέτα... :Razz:

----------


## blade_

100 ευρω?παρε ενα ακομα ποδηλατο, κυκλοφορα με αυτο κ ασε το αλλο σπιτι για κοσμημα!

----------


## Νikosanagn

Το έχω προτείνει αλλα δεν ήθελε  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Χθες δοκίμασα κολάν.
Πήγαινε μαζί με την βερμούδα,το φοράς από μέσα γιατί έχει μαξιλαράκι και απ'έξω φοράς την βερμούδα.
Τελικά το κολανάκι δεν είναι και τόσο άσχημο... 
 :onetooth:  :onetooth:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Πολύ σπάει ο καρπός.

*Spoiler:*





Τζουτζουμπρούτζου?  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

@0:46 και μετά :onetooth:

----------


## ipo

Με γεια την αλυσίδα Άρδη!

Η σέλα μου έχει σύστημα ταχείας απελευθέρωσης, οπότε είναι ιδιαίτερα ευάλωτη σε κλοπή. Είναι εύκολο να αλλάξω το σύστημα σε κάπου θα σφίγγει με εργαλείο;

----------


## senkradvii

Πεταλούδα εννοείς?

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Με γεια την αλυσίδα Άρδη!
> 
> Η σέλα μου έχει σύστημα *ταχείας απελευθέρωσης*, οπότε είναι ιδιαίτερα ευάλωτη σε κλοπή. Είναι εύκολο να αλλάξω το σύστημα σε κάπου θα σφίγγει με εργαλείο;


Quick release... Πως την ομιλείς την Ελληνική!  :Razz: 

Είχα ρωτήσει και μου είπε ο ποδηλατάς πως υπάρχει αλλά δεν αξίζει μιας και κάνεις την ζωή σου δύσκολη. Τιμές κλπ δεν γνωρίζω αφού δεν το έψαξα περαιτέρω.

----------


## ipo

> Πεταλούδα εννοείς?


Ο μηχανισμός που σφίγγει το παλουκόσελο στο σκελετό θα ήθελα να είναι έτσι:


Αυτός που έχω τώρα, δεν έχει την υποδοχή για allen key που βλέπεις παραπάνω, αλλά ένα παξιμάδι που σφίγγει με το χέρι και ένα μοχλό με μαύρη πλαστική επικάλυψη που κάνει το τελικό δυνατό σφίξιμο. Δηλαδή ανοιγοκλείνει με το χέρι.

----------


## ipo

> Είχα ρωτήσει και μου είπε ο ποδηλατάς πως υπάρχει αλλά δεν αξίζει μιας και κάνεις την ζωή σου δύσκολη. Τιμές κλπ δεν γνωρίζω αφού δεν το έψαξα περαιτέρω.


Μου είχε πει ένας Ιταλός φίλος ποδηλάτης, ότι αν κλειδώνεις έξω το ποδήλατό σου, έχεις δύο επιλογές. Είτε επιλέγεις μηχανισμό ταχείας απελευθέρωσης και παίρνεις τη σέλα πάντοτε στο χέρι μαζί σου, είτε την αφήνεις αν έχεις μηχανισμό που θέλει εργαλείο. Αν έχεις καλή σέλα βέβαια, το καλύτερο είναι να την παίρνεις πάντοτε μαζί σου. Η απουσία της σέλας ένα ακόμα στοιχείο που αποθαρρύνει λίγο τον κλέφτη, οπότε το κάνουν πολλοί ποδηλάτες στην Ιταλία.

----------


## senkradvii

Εγώ απλά έχω περάσει μια βίδα με παξιμάδι και την έχω σταθερή. Για να την κλέψει κάποιος πρέπει να αρχίσει να ξεσφίγγει με τα κατάλληλα γαλλικά κλειδιά. Δεν είναι τελείως ασφαλές αλλά θέλει περισσότερο χρόνο σίγουρα..

----------


## ipo

Εννοείς ότι η Ηλέκτρα ήρθε με άλλο μηχανισμό και τον αντικατέστησες με τη βίδα/παξιμάδι;

----------


## senkradvii

Aκριβώς. Ήταν με πεταλούδα και την έβγαλα στο μαγαζί κιόλας.

----------


## blade_

εσεις ρε παιδια ζειτε καπου κεντρικα στην πολη σας κ τα παρκαρετε εξω?

----------


## senkradvii

Εμείς έχουμε κλουβάκι με κλειδαριά στην πιλοτή της πολυκατοικίας..  :Wink:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Εμείς έχουμε κλουβάκι με κλειδαριά στην πιλοτή της πολυκατοικίας..



Από εκεί μας γράφεις τώρα ? :Laughing:  Γαβ γαβ!

----------


## senkradvii

Όχι από την ιδιωτικό μου κλουβάκι..  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα το που παρκάρετε τα ποδήλατα σας.
Γράψτε απλώς και όροφο,διεύθυνση,εάν το μπαλκόνι είναι προσβάσιμο από ακάλυπτο χώρο ή από κάποιο διπλανό μπαλκόνι... :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Θα σου στείλω πμ, μην το δούν και όλοι  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> Με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα το που παρκάρετε τα ποδήλατα σας.
> Γράψτε απλώς και όροφο,διεύθυνση,εάν το μπαλκόνι είναι προσβάσιμο από ακάλυπτο χώρο ή από κάποιο διπλανό μπαλκόνι...


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  Θεός!  :Respekt:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Θεός!


Nαι, χα-χα γελάσαμε.


*Spoiler:*




 :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Το γελάς sen αλλά πίστεψε με υπάρχουν άτομα που παρακολουθούν φόρουμς και κανονίζουν την λεία τους αυτή τη στιγμή.
Παρακολουθούν συζητήσεις,βλέπουν φωτογραφίες ποδηλάτων,καταγράφουν περιοχές,ψάχνουν την αξία του ποδηλάτου και χτυπάνε.

Δεν το λέω για σένα blade απλά με αφορμή αυτό που είπες μου ήρθε και αυτό στο μυαλό.

Στο cyclist πριν λίγο καιρό κάποιος άνοιξε θέμα και πρότεινε να βάλουν όλα τα μέλη το στίγμα τους στο google maps για να κανονίζονται ανάλογα οι βόλτες με αυτούς που είναι κοντά....

----------


## blade_

εννοειται κωστα..εγω δεν το ειπα για αστειο,απλα αναρωτιομουν προς τι τα τοσο ακριβα μετρα..εννοειται οτι δε λεμε δεξια αριστερα για το θεμα αυτο..

----------


## pelasgian

> ευχαριστω πολυ pelasgian κ γω να σου πω την αληθεια κατι τετοιο ψυλιαζομαι..
> 
> αν το προβλημα ειναι αυτο..σωζομαι με αλλαγη αυτου?
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=60888


Μπορεί να σου βγει πιο φτηνά να πας να πάρεις έτοιμο τροχό. 

(αυτό αν έχει ραγίσει το hub). 

Αν έχει σπάσει άξονας, απλα αλλάζεις τον άξονα ΜΟΝΟ. 
(πάρε και μερικές μπίλιες να έχεις πρόχειρες.)

Αν απλά θέλει σφίξιμο, δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις τίποτα παρά να σφίξεις τα μάγουλα από τα ρουλεμάν του τροχού. 

Αυτό θα είναι λογικά.

----------


## kostantis

Freeday boy έγραψες τίποτα σήμερα ή πήρες την κόλλα και άρχισες να :Painter:  ;
 :onetooth:

----------


## senkradvii

Νωρίς είναι ακόμα να γυρίσει... Κατά τις 12 θα μας τα πει!  :Wink:

----------


## manicx

Σήμερα ξεκίνησα να πάω με ποδήλατο στη δουλειά και με έπιασε η βροχή. 5 μέρες συνεχόμενες χωρίς βροχή δεν μας έχει κάνει ακόμα...  :Sad:

----------


## senkradvii

Άσε ρε και εγώ δεν τολμάω να βγω για βόλτα όλη τη βδομάδα γιατί δεν έχω ιδέα πως θα είναι ο καιρός σε μισή ώρα..  :Thumb down:

----------


## pelasgian

Μετά θα κάνει πέντε μήνες χωρίς βροχή και 2 με καύσωνα, οπότε enjoy it for so long as it lasts. 
(αδιάβροχο βρίσκεις, aircondition για ποδήλατο πού θα βρεις; )

υ.γ. ενώ αν είχατε πάρει ΣΠΑΣΤΟ ποδήλατο, θα το διπλώνατε, ταξάκι ή μετρό και .... γειαααααααααααααααααααα
υ.γ.2 και τι πρόβλημα έχετε με τις γέφυρες, τα μπαλκόνια, τις πυλωτές και να έχετε ένα αδιάβροχο στη πίσω τσάντα;

----------


## manicx

Εγώ σπαστό έχω. Σε περίπτωση βροχής ή μπαίνω Προαστιακό με το που ξεκινάω ή ξεκινάω και αν με πιάσει βροχή η μόνη (ακριβή) εναλλακτική είναι ταξί γιατί δεν υπάρχει σταθμός ενδιάμεσα. Αδιάβροχο έχω, σε σακίδιο μαζί με τα ρούχα μου, αλλά αν το βάλεις, σε 1' είσαι σαν αυτά που διαφημίζουν, τις μίνι σάουνες που χώνεσαι μέσα σε ένα υφασμάτινο κύβο. Μετά θέλεις ντουζ και αν μιλάμε για δουλειά, άστα να πάνε.

----------


## senkradvii

Eγώ το θέλω απλά για βόλτες κυρίως και ποδηλατάδα στην βροχή δεν με ενθουσιάζει και τόσο.. 

Αν μπορούσα να κάνω ΜΤΒ βέβαια και λουζόμουν σε λάσπες αυτό θα μέτραγε αλλά..  :Evil:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Μετά θα κάνει πέντε μήνες χωρίς βροχή και 2 με καύσωνα, οπότε enjoy it for so long as it lasts. 
> (αδιάβροχο βρίσκεις, aircondition για ποδήλατο πού θα βρεις; )
> 
> υ.γ. ενώ αν είχατε πάρει ΣΠΑΣΤΟ ποδήλατο, θα το διπλώνατε, ταξάκι ή μετρό και .... γειαααααααααααααααααααα
> υ.γ.2 και τι πρόβλημα έχετε με τις γέφυρες, τα μπαλκόνια, τις πυλωτές και να έχετε ένα αδιάβροχο στη πίσω τσάντα;


πεστα! :Worthy:

----------


## pat122

μήπως ξέρετε ακριβώς που είναι η πίστα κατάβασης (συντεταγμένες από google ή από που ξεκινάει) στο Αιγάλεω...έχω δει κάτι βιντέακια στο google και θα ήθελα να την επισκεφτώ

----------


## Νikosanagn

Και μετά πάει ο άλλος και δίνει 100 € για λουκέτο... ε όχι. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsSGC...layer_embedded


 :Laughing:

----------


## ardi21

Nαι, να δω αμα τελειωσει η μπαταρια και σκασει σαν καρπουζι απο 'κει πανω :Laughing:

----------


## senkradvii

Υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα?  :Laughing:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Πέφτει στην αγκαλιά σου, αχ τι ρομαντικό  :Razz: 

Επίσης θα ήταν πολύ ωραίο αν καθόντουσαν και τα πουλάκια πάνω...  :Laughing:

----------


## senkradvii

> Πέφτει στην αγκαλιά σου, αχ τι ρομαντικό 
> 
> Επίσης θα ήταν πολύ ωραίο αν καθόντουσαν και τα πουλάκια πάνω...


Mε κουτσουλίτσες στο τιμόνι.. μμμμ μια χαρά!  :One thumb up:   :Laughing:

----------


## Kezar

αυτα ειναι αντε πιαστο  εκει περα..που το εβαλε στην κολωνα ο ατιμος..
αλλα εδω στην ελλαδα μπορει να στο κατεβασουνε και να σε γραψουνε οι μπατσοι.οτι να ναι..
παντως αν ειχα λεφτα θα επαιρνα ενα downhill giant και θα πηγαινα βουνο καταβασεις συνεχεια..αλλα δεν μου το επιτρεπει η υγεια μου..(λογο προβληματος μεσης)

----------


## kostantis

> Και μετά πάει ο άλλος και δίνει 100 € για λουκέτο... ε όχι. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsSGC...layer_embedded


 :Eek:  :Blink:  :Confused: 
Πού το πουλάνε αυτό είπαμε;  :Razz:

----------


## JohnPro

axaaxxxaxa

----------


## Kezar

> Πού το πουλάνε αυτό είπαμε;


πρεπει να το ψαξουμε στο ebay να δουμε τι παιζει..φανταζεσαι να βγει και για μηχανες?

----------


## Giorgos18

Για μηχανες υπαρχουν ηδη.

Λεγονται γερανοι  :Very Happy:

----------


## vamvakoolas

Τσ τσ τσ.. :Whistle: 

ερασιτεχνες δυτικοι :Razz: 

στην αγαπημενη μου Ιαπωνια εχουν λυσει το θεμα....γατακια :Razz: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wE4fvwTBtno

----------


## kostantis

:Worthy: 
Χρόνια μπροστά...

----------


## senkradvii

Πόσο μπροστά αυτά τα Γιαπώνια!!  :Worthy: 

Παρατήρησα αυτό από το βίντεο με τους Ιάπωνες.. Ενδιαφέρον φαίνεται.

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Πόσο μπροστά αυτά τα Γιαπώνια!! 
> 
> Παρατήρησα αυτό από το βίντεο με τους Ιάπωνες.. Ενδιαφέρον φαίνεται.



εχω γραψει σχετικο αρθρο γι'αυτο και σε ποδηλατικο φορουμ αλλα και σε σχετικο σαιτ

Εν ολιγοις να ξερεις οτι θελεις ειδικο σκελετο γιάυτο για να μπορεις να βαζεις βγαζεις ιμαντα... :Thinking:

----------


## senkradvii

Χμμ λογικό... 

Κυρίως για το να μπαίνει δηλαδή είναι το πρόβλημα. Αν είναι να βγει απλά τον κόβεις και τον πετάς, εφόσον λέει πως δεν απαιτεί ιδιαίτερη συντήρηση.

----------


## teodor_ch

Ετοιμάζομαι και εγώ απο εβδομάδα να αντικαταστήσω το πιστό μου παπάκι με ποδήλατο για τις καθημερινές μου μετακινήσεις.

Μένω επαρχία στην Κρήτη και καθημερινά θα κάνω τουλάχιστον 30χλμ (15χλμ το πήγαινε).
Στη διαδρομή υπάρχουν δύο ανηφόρες μεγαλούτσικες και ο υπόλοιπος δρόμος (παράπλευρος του εθνικού στο οποίο θα κινούμαι) έχει αρκετές ανωμαλίες. 
Το ποδήλατο δεν θα μπεί ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ σε χωμάτινο δρόμο.

Απο τη Δευτέρα θα ξεκινήσω πιλοτικά με ένα παλιό (πάνω απο 10 χρονών) κουρσάκι 18 ταχυτήτων να δώ εάν αντέχω αρχικά.

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι λόγω σωματότυπου (1.91μ. με 85 κιλά) και λόγω προβλήματος μέσης (όχι πολύ σοβαρό ακόμα!) θα ήθελα κάτι άνετο. Απο εκεί και πέρα, είμαι σχετικά γυμνασμένος απο τη μέση και κάτω  :Razz:  οπότε δεν χρειάζομαι το αποδοτικότερο ποδήλατο που υπάρχει!

Απο μία μικρή αρχική έρευνα μου αρέσει παρα πολύ το Specialized Expedition Sport στα 450 ευρώ ( http://www.specialized.gr/index.php?...id=330&lang=en ).

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι το κατάλληλο για τις ανάγκες μου.
Χρήματα διαθέτω θεωρητικά μέχρι και €1000 αλλά μόνο εφόσον θα προσφέρει κάτι παραπάνω σε σχέση με το Expedition των €450.

----------


## senkradvii

Όλοι τη μέση μας έχουμε ρε γμτ.. Το Τσέρνομπιλ φταίει, τι σκατά?  :Sad:

----------


## vamvakoolas

εισαγωγικα θα ηθελα να σου πω μη δωσεις πολλα λεφτα γιατι δε θα ξερεις αν "κολλησεις" με τη ποδηλασια (π.χ μετα απο 4 μηνες θα βγαινεις?) και εκτος αυτου αν "κολλησεις" θα θες μετα κατι παραπανω! Οποτε δωσε λιγα 300-500 ευρα και θα εισαι μια χαρα




Επειδη ειχα ταξει βολτα για ΜΤΒ το ανακοινωνω και εδω (αν και μαλλον δε θα εχουμε συμμετοχες):

Το σαββατο μεσημερι θα περασουμε καλα! 
13.00 στο σταθμο Εθνικη αμυνα (εξοδος υπ μεταφορων->προς παπαγου)
Θα παμε Υμμητο! Προσοχη μονο νερο εχει εκει γυρω. Ακομα και αν ερθετε 14.00 θα μπορειτε να προλαβετε.

Για να ειμαι ενταξυ απεναντι σας θα πρεπει να εχετε μια αξιοπρεπη αναρτηση (δηλαδη να μην ειναι οτιναναι) γιατι
-ισως κανετε ζημια σε αυτη
-θα ταλαιπωρηθειτε με τα χερια/ανωμαλιες

Η διαδρομη ειναι βατη αλλα εχει και advanced οποιος θελει ακολουθει..

εγω θα κατσω 2-3 ωρες

Τελος ανακοινωσης :Razz:

----------


## Kezar

> Ετοιμάζομαι και εγώ απο εβδομάδα να αντικαταστήσω το πιστό μου παπάκι με ποδήλατο για τις καθημερινές μου μετακινήσεις.
> 
> Μένω επαρχία στην Κρήτη και καθημερινά θα κάνω τουλάχιστον 30χλμ (15χλμ το πήγαινε).
> Στη διαδρομή υπάρχουν δύο ανηφόρες μεγαλούτσικες και ο υπόλοιπος δρόμος (παράπλευρος του εθνικού στο οποίο θα κινούμαι) έχει αρκετές ανωμαλίες. 
> Το ποδήλατο δεν θα μπεί ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ σε χωμάτινο δρόμο.
> 
> Απο τη Δευτέρα θα ξεκινήσω πιλοτικά με ένα παλιό (πάνω απο 10 χρονών) κουρσάκι 18 ταχυτήτων να δώ εάν αντέχω αρχικά.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι λόγω σωματότυπου (1.91μ. με 85 κιλά) και λόγω προβλήματος μέσης (όχι πολύ σοβαρό ακόμα!) θα ήθελα κάτι άνετο. Απο εκεί και πέρα, είμαι σχετικά γυμνασμένος απο τη μέση και κάτω  οπότε δεν χρειάζομαι το αποδοτικότερο ποδήλατο που υπάρχει!
> ...


την μεση να πας να την κοιταξεις γιατι στο τελος θα εισαι σαν και εμενα με ενεσης ανα 14 ημερες και με κορτιζονη..

----------


## teodor_ch

> εισαγωγικα θα ηθελα να σου πω μη δωσεις πολλα λεφτα γιατι δε θα ξερεις αν "κολλησεις" με τη ποδηλασια (π.χ μετα απο 4 μηνες θα βγαινεις?) και εκτος αυτου αν "κολλησεις" θα θες μετα κατι παραπανω! Οποτε δωσε λιγα 300-500 ευρα και θα εισαι μια χαρα



Έχω κάτσε δύο μέρες και διαβάζω το νήμα απο την αρχή και έχω εμπεδώσει αυτό που λές.
Τα 450 δεν θα τα λυπηθώ γιατί στη χειρότερη θα το πουλήσω έστω 200 ευρώ, αν και με βάση τη μέχρι τώρα εμπειρία, ένα ποδήλατο είναι σαν επένδυση αφού με αλλαγή ελαστικών/τακάκια γίνεται καινούργιο (εφόσον είναι φυλαγμένο σε εσωτερικό χώρο).

Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι δεν γνωρίζω τί κατηγορία πρέπει να κοιτάω. Σίγουρα όχι καθαρό MTB και όχι αγωνιστικό. Απο εκεί και πέρα το χάος. 
Το ιδανικότερο θα ήταν να νοικιάζω ένα ποδήλατο/βδομάδα να δώ πιο μου αρέσει περισσότερο οδηγικά αλλά δεν υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα.




Off Topic





> την μεση να πας να την κοιταξεις γιατι στο τελος θα εισαι σαν και εμενα με ενεσης ανα 14 ημερες και με κορτιζονη..


Πρόβλημα δημιουργήται μόνο μετά απο δικό μου λάθος (μέχρι τώρα). Επειδή προσέχω, το πολύ να με ενοχλήσει 2 φορές το χρόνο. Εάν χειροτερέψει έστω και λίγο η κατάσταση θα το κοιτάξω. Το πάν είναι οι ραχιαίοι νομίζω.

----------


## Kezar

> Έχω κάτσε δύο μέρες και διαβάζω το νήμα απο την αρχή και έχω εμπεδώσει αυτό που λές.
> Τα 450 δεν θα τα λυπηθώ γιατί στη χειρότερη θα το πουλήσω έστω 200 ευρώ, αν και με βάση τη μέχρι τώρα εμπειρία, ένα ποδήλατο είναι σαν επένδυση αφού με αλλαγή ελαστικών/τακάκια γίνεται καινούργιο (εφόσον είναι φυλαγμένο σε εσωτερικό χώρο).
> 
> Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι δεν γνωρίζω τί κατηγορία πρέπει να κοιτάω. Σίγουρα όχι καθαρό MTB και όχι αγωνιστικό. Απο εκεί και πέρα το χάος. 
> Το ιδανικότερο θα ήταν να νοικιάζω ένα ποδήλατο/βδομάδα να δώ πιο μου αρέσει περισσότερο οδηγικά αλλά δεν υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


τι ακριβως εχεις?

----------


## vamvakoolas

λοιπον
αν υποθεσουμε οτι ταβανι ειναι τα 500 ευρα μαζι με κανα κρανος/αλυσιδα θα πρεπει να μας πεις που θα πηγαινεις?

-ασφαλτο?
-χωματοδρομο/δασικο?
-μονοπατια?

και τους συνδιασμους αυτων σε ποσοστα %.

----------


## ipo

Κωστή, έχει γράψει πιο πάνω τη χρήση του ποδηλάτου. 30 χλμ/ημέρα σε κακής ποιότητας άσφαλτο.




> Μένω επαρχία στην Κρήτη και καθημερινά θα κάνω τουλάχιστον 30χλμ (15χλμ το πήγαινε).
> Στη διαδρομή υπάρχουν δύο ανηφόρες μεγαλούτσικες και ο υπόλοιπος δρόμος (παράπλευρος του εθνικού στο οποίο θα κινούμαι) έχει αρκετές ανωμαλίες. 
> Το ποδήλατο δεν θα μπεί ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ σε χωμάτινο δρόμο.



 Το ταβάνι του δεν είναι τα 500€ για το σύνολο των αξεσουάρ, αλλά μεγαλύτερο, αφού είπε ότι μπορεί να δώσει και 1000€. Π.χ. για κράνος, φώτα, αλυσίδα, τσαντάκια, παγούρι θα χρειαστεί 50-100€. Αν το θέλει για καθημερινή μετακίνηση, θα χρειαστεί σίγουρα λασπωτήρες και ίσως σχάρα. Κάποιες μέρες που η θερμοκρασία δεν είναι υψηλή, ο δρόμος μπορεί να μείνει με λάσπες ακόμα και δύο μέρες μετά τη βροχή. Αν δεν έχεις λασπωτήρες (φτερά) θα γίνεσαι χάλια.

Πήγαινα επί χρόνια στο σχολείο με το ποδήλατο (το ίδιο που χρησιμοποιώ τώρα  :Smile: ). Ειδικά το χειμώνα, δεν το έπαιρνα ποτέ σε μέρες με βροχή, ούτε για την επόμενη μέρα (ή και τη μεθεπόμενη), μέχρι να στεγνώσει ο δρόμος. Ειδικά αν έχει λακούβες, αργεί πολύ. Το καλοκαίρι βέβαια στεγνώνει το ίδιο απόγευμα.

----------


## teodor_ch

Λασπωτήρες και λοιπά χειμερινά αξεσουάρ μην τα υπολογίζετε ακόμα. Το αρχικό έξοδο είναι το παλούκι, και μέχρι τα πρωτοβρόχια έχουμε κάμποσους μήνες.

Οπότε ξαναλέω, 
ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ χωμάτινο/ΜΟΝΟ άσφαλτοκλασσικός επαρχιακός δρόμος παράπλευρος εθνικού οδού με αρκετές ανωμαλίεςπερισσότερο ευθείες εκτός απο δύο μεγαλούτσικες ανηφόρες30χλμ/ημέρα, 5 μέρες/εβδομάδα ΤΟ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟΘα προτιμούσα να μείνω κοντά στα 500 ευρώ (μόνο το ποδήλατο). Απο όσο διάβασα εδω μέσα είναι αρκετά για μία καλή value/money λύση. 




Off Topic





> τι ακριβως εχεις?


δεν γνωρίζω/δεν το έχω κοιτάξει ακόμα
απλά κάποιες φορές εάν σηκώσω βάρος, την επόμενη φορά που θα πλύνω πιάτα (κλασσική προβληματική στάση) μπορεί να "λύσω" και να μήν μπορώ να σταθώ όρθιος. Σε μία/δύο μέρες γίνομαι περδίκι χωρίς κρέμες/φάρμακα. Μόνο ξάπλα θέλει!




*EDIT:*



> Απο μία μικρή αρχική έρευνα μου αρέσει παρα πολύ το Specialized Expedition Sport στα 450 ευρώ ( http://www.specialized.gr/index.php?...id=330&lang=en 
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/...=Path%2FGravel ).


Μου άρεσε πολύ και στη φωτογραφία και όταν το είδα απο κοντά και ανέβηκα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Νikosanagn

Oπότε μάλλον για treking σε κόβω...

----------


## ipo

Αν πάρεις trekking μπορείς να δώσεις και 350€, δε χρειάζεται να πας στα 500€. Κράτα τα υπόλοιπα χρήματα για αξεσουάρ.

----------


## ardi21

Λογω των πολλων ανωμαλιων, trekking με αναρτηση ειναι η κατηγορια σου.

Κατι τετοιο για να καταλαβεις
http://www.tsirikosbikes.gr/bikes/on...ife-one-1.html

----------


## vamvakoolas

θα συμφωνησω με τα παιδια σε γενικες γραμμες...


Μαρκες που να δεις ειναι

specialized, Scott, ideal, KTM ειναι σε σειρα καταταξης στη κατηγορια trekking. Αναρτηση ειναι ενα θετικο αν εχει αλλα κυριως να εχει 28' τροχο!!

Κοιτα να παρεις κρανος

(αν εισαι επαρχια τα υπολοιπα ειναι απλως ...αξεσουαρ)

Τελος το βασικο ειναι να βρεις ενα ποδηλατο που να σου αρεσει εσενα, να το καμαρωνεις  :Wink: 

Καλη τυχη
οτι αλλο θες εδω ειμαστε
σημεrα θα παω freedaaaaaaaaaaaay

----------


## teodor_ch

Θα κάτσω να χαζέψω τί έχει η κάθε εταιρία το Σ/Κ μαζί με τιμές (και διαθεσιμότητα στην Κρήτη) και θα επανέλθω.

Τρείς ερωτησούλες ακόμα:
1) Υπάρχει διαφορά σε 21 με 24+ ταχύτητες? Ή απλά είναι μαρκετινγκ?
2) 26' με 28' υπάρχει πάλι διαφορά? Το 26' το αποκλείω?
3) το Specialized Expedition Sport που γράφω πιο πάνω είναι trekking τελικά? Γιατί διαφέρει λίγο με τα υπόλοιπα

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Θα κάτσω να χαζέψω τί έχει η κάθε εταιρία το Σ/Κ μαζί με τιμές (και διαθεσιμότητα στην Κρήτη) και θα επανέλθω.
> 
> Τρείς ερωτησούλες ακόμα:
> 1) Υπάρχει διαφορά σε 21 με 24+ ταχύτητες? Ή απλά είναι μαρκετινγκ?
> 2) 26' με 28' υπάρχει πάλι διαφορά? Το 26' το αποκλείω?
> 3) το Specialized Expedition Sport που γράφω πιο πάνω είναι trekking τελικά? Γιατί διαφέρει λίγο με τα υπόλοιπα


1)Για την χρήση που το θες εσύ καμία.

2)26 χρησιμοποιούν συνήθως στα MTB με 28 θα μπορείς να αναπτύξεις μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες σε ευθεία, γιαυτό έχουν και τα treking.

3) Όχι, δεν έχει καμία σχέση με treking, treking είναι αυτό που σου έδειξαν παραπάνω.

----------


## ardi21

1) Υπαρχει στις ανηφορες. Για μενα μην κοιταξεις κατω απο 24. Εστω και αν τωρα δεν πηγαινεις σε πολλες ανηφορες στο μελλον μπορει να πας. Και η αναβαθμιση απο 21 σε 24 δεν ειναι ευκολη. Πρπει να αλλαξεις σχεδον τα παντα.

2) Το 26 το αποκλειεις για να κανεις την ζωη σου πιο ευκολη. Μεγαλυτερος τροχος -> μεγαλυτερη ανεση

3) Το Specialized Expedition Sport ειναι αυτο που λεμε city. Χαλαρες βολτουλες στην πολη. Θα σε κουρασει για τα χλμ που θα κανεις.

Η κατηγορια σου ειναι καθαρα αυτη που ειπαμε.

vamvakoola βγαλε κανα βιντεο απο αυριο αν μπορεις! Have fun!

----------


## teodor_ch

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο.

Σχετικά με το 3. κοιτούσα μία πιο όρθια θέση οδήγησης (λόγω μέσης) και μου άρεσε απίστευτα η σέλα του.
1) λόγω πλάτους (δεν έχω και μικρό ποπό!)
2) λόγω α) σούστες που έχει απο κάτω και β) αμορτισέρ που έχει ο λαιμός της σέλας!

----------


## ardi21

Σχετικα με την σελα μπορεις να βαλεις εσυ οτι θες αν δεις οτι δεν σε βολευει.

Για την μεση δεν τα ξερω καλα. Νομιζω ομως οτι οσο πιο ορθιος εισαι τοσο πιο πολυ επιβαρυνεται.

----------


## ipo

Με δεδομένο το πρόβλημα της μέσης, είναι σημαντικές οι σούστες και το αμορτισέρ στη σέλα. Μη σου πω και η οπίσθια ανάρτηση σε ποδήλατα full suspension, αλλά σε ασφάλτινο δρόμο δεν είναι τόσο σημαντικό.

Ως προς την όρθια στάση δεν είμαι ειδικός, αλλά έχω ακούσει ότι δεν είναι η ιδανική για τη μέση. Όσο όσο πιο όρθιο είναι το σώμα, τόσο περισσότερο βάρος πέφτει στη μέση και την καταπονεί. Στα trekking ποδήλατα πιστεύω ότι γρήγορα η μέση σου θα συνηθίσει να έχει κάποια κλίση (θα αποκτήσεις περισσότερη ευλυγισία) και θα καταπονείται λιγότερο σε αυτή τη σκυμμένη στάση. Αντιθέτως, η όρθια θέση θα είναι άνετη από την αρχή, αλλά σε βάθος χρόνου ίσως επιβαρύνει τη μέση σου.

Τα παραπάνω με κάθε επιφύλαξη. Τα ανέφερα μόνο για να σου πω την αντίθετη άποψη που έχω ακούσει. Καλύτερα να ρωτήσεις κάποιον ορθοπεδικό.

Για να απαντήσω με τη σειρά μου στις ερωτήσεις:



> 1) Υπάρχει διαφορά σε 21 με 24+ ταχύτητες? Ή απλά είναι μαρκετινγκ?
> 2) 26' με 28' υπάρχει πάλι διαφορά? Το 26' το αποκλείω?


1) Υπάρχει διαφορά στις ανηφόρες. Με 24 ταχύτητες θα έχεις πιο μεγάλα γρανάζια για να ανεβαίνεις εύκολα ανηφόρες με μεγάλη κλίση. Το ποδήλατό μου έχει 18 ταχύτητες και στις μεγάλες ανηφόρες διαρκείας τα βρίσκω σκούρα, τη στιγμή που άλλοι με 24 ταχύτητες πάνε χαλαρά με 5km/h.

Με άλλα λόγια, δε σου χρειάζονται και οι 24 ταχύτητες, αλλά τα ακραία γρανάζια που προσφέρει τέτοιο σύστημα ταχυτήτων. Είναι ζήτημα ουσίας, όχι marketing. Θα μπορείς να ανεβαίνεις πιο εύκολα μεγάλες ανηφόρες με έντονη κλίση, ενώ θα πηγαίνεις πιο γρήγορα στις κατηφόρες.

2) Όσο πιο μεγάλος είναι ο τροχός, τόσο περισσότερη είναι η άνεση στις ανωμαλίες του δρόμου.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 67 λεπτά και 11 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Παρατηρώ ότι στο νήμα έχουν μαζευτεί όλοι οι ψηλοί. Μάλλον πρέπει αλλάξουμε τον τίτλο σε:
"Είσαι πάνω από 1,90; Ποδήλατο κάνεις;"

 :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Όντως, Κωσταντή σε έφαγε ο teodor? Kαι αν ναι για πόσους πόντους?

----------


## ardi21

Οντως, σιγουρα 4 ατομα (και ο vamvakoolas εκει παιζει) εδω μεσα ημαστε στο 1.90+.

Μονο ο Νikosanagn βγηκε 1 μετρο και ενα milko (την μικρη συσκευασια). Δεν πειραζει ρε, υγεια! :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Όντως, Κωσταντή σε έφαγε ο teodor? Kαι αν ναι για πόσους πόντους?


Όχι ρε, πιο ψηλός είναι ο Κωνσταντής.

Με σειρά μειούμενου ύψους:



> εγω ειμαι 2.00μετρα και 150 κιλα





> 1.92-1.93 είμαι





> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι λόγω σωματότυπου (1.91μ. με 85 κιλά)...





> Εγω ειμαι 1.90 με 90αρι μηκος ποδιων και εχω 21.


Κάπου εκεί μέσα είναι ο Πελασγός και ο Κωστής.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Οντως, σιγουρα 4 ατομα (και ο vamvakoolas εκει παιζει) εδω μεσα ημαστε στο 1.90+.
> 
> Μονο ο Νikosanagn βγηκε 1 μετρο και ενα milko (την μικρη συσκευασια). Δεν πειραζει ρε, υγεια!


Αχου τι λεει...

Αχου... 


 :Stunned:  :Medic:

----------


## ipo

Ναι ρε Άρδη! Δύο milko, ΔΥΟ!  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Έλα ρε Ipo πες του, δεν είμαι κοντός.

Και να φανταστείς όταν με είχες δει φορούσα παπούτσι φλατ. άντε!  :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

Άρδη, δεν είναι κοντός. Κανονικός είναι.  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Νικολάκη μη μασάς ρε και οι κοντοί έχουνε δικαίωμα στο ποδήλατο! :Razz: 
Σοβαρά τώρα πόσο είσαι;

----------


## ipo

Με ταξί 1,80 και 1,90 είναι. Χωρίς ταξί, είναι κάτω από 1,80.  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

1,75 χωρίς τακούνια παπούτσια.  :Razz: 

Άλλα έχω ακόμη να πάρω δεν έχει τελιώσει η ανάπτυξη μου και ο πατέρας μου είναι 1.90.

----------


## ardi21

Εγω σας αφηνω, την κανω για βολτα με ενα τραγουδακι εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενο...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jheuSuHcE2Y

ΩΠΑ :Laughing:

----------


## kostantis

Κανονικός είσαι ρε άντε μην κλαιγεσαι :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Ρε σεις κι εγώ 1,75 είμαι... Αλλά φαίνομαι ψηλότερος.  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Εκτός αυτού έχουμε χαμηλότερα το κέντρο βάρους και το downhill φαίνεται παιχνιδάκι...  :Embarassed:

----------


## ipo

> Ρε σεις κι εγώ 1,75 είμαι... Αλλά φαίνομαι ψηλότερος.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :One thumb up:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Εκτός αυτού έχουμε χαμηλότερα το κέντρο βάρους και το downhill φαίνεται παιχνιδάκι...


 Πάρτε και ένα επιχείρημα, έτσι για να μην λέτε πολλά πολλά  :Razz: 


Kαι τώρα περιμένω απάντηση εσύ τι το θες ρε αφου δεν πας ποτέ  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Όχι ρε συ, έχει κάτι απότομες κατηφόρες το Θησείο που χρειάζεται το χαμηλό κέντρο βάρους.  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Τα θέλει ο κ...ς σου :Chair:  :onetooth:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Όχι ρε συ, έχει κάτι απότομες κατηφόρες το Θησείο που χρειάζεται το χαμηλό κέντρο βάρους.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Νίκο ας τους να κοροϊδεύουν. Αλήθεια σήμερα δεν είχε freeday;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Αλλά έχεις και το διάβασμα. :/

----------


## ipo

Το wiggle έκανε 11 μέρες να μου στείλει τα ανταλλακτικά από Βρετανία. Ένα σχετικά μικρό κουτί ήταν. Λιγότερο χρόνο χρειάζονται τα πακέτα από Ανατολική Ασία. Συνήθως από Βρετανία λαμβάνω σε 4-5 εργάσιμες.

Είχα δύο επιλογές αποστολής. Απλή (6€) και priority dispatch (11€). Είχα επιλέξει την πρώτη.

----------


## Dark_Rex

Επειδή είμαι κι εγώ σε διαδικασία αλλαγής ποδηλάτου λόγω ηλικίας/λάθος επιλογής όπως αποδείχτηκε οταν το αγόρασα πριν χρόνια θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω.

1)Για χρήση 101% ασφάλτινη εντός του λεκανοπεδίου (βόλτες) και potential μεταφορά απο/προς την εργασία προτιμάμε trecking?
Σωματότυπος όπως και οι υπόλοιποι εδω ( :Crazy: ) 1,78 102 κιλάκια (δεν είμαι χοντρός,κοντός είμαι) χωρίς ιδιαιτερα προβλήματα (ακόμα) πχ μέση,γόνατα κλπ.

2) το υπάρχον ποδήλατο ένα ΜΤΒ διπλής ανάρτησης ,το οποίο πλέον δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξαναπατήσει χώμα,σκοπεύω να το βάλω αγγελία για ανταλλαγή με κάποιο trecking/city κλπ.Πωληση δεν με ενδιαφέρει τόσο.Μπορεί να προτείνει κάποιος μια ενδεικτική/φυσιολογική τιμή ανταλλαγής για να το βάλω αγγελία?Είναι αυτό.


*Spoiler:*








Βασικά 5-6 φορές να το έχω καβαλήσει σε βουνό.Μια κατάβαση στη Στύγα έχω κάνει και εκ τότε το έχει φάει η αποθήκη.

3)Σε περίπτωση που δεν δοθεί,έχει νόημα να αλλαχθούν τροχοί-λάστιχα ?Βασικά δεν το νομίζω αλλά θελω να ακούσω και μια πιο τεκμηριωμένη άποψη.

4)Που βρίσκουμε παντελόνι μπριτάνια ρε παιδιά?  :Thinking:  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Που βρίσκουμε παντελόνι μπριτάνια ρε παιδιά?


Τι το θέλεις το μπριτάνια παντρεμένος άνθρωπος; Αυτά τα χρησιμοποιούν οι ελεύθεροι για να νιώθουν άρχοντες © και να ρίχνουν γυναίκες.  :Razz: 

Αν κλειδώνει η πίσω ανάρτηση ή σφίγγει πάρα πολύ, το ποδήλατο δεν είναι κακό και για χρήση σε άσφαλτο. Ειδικά αν του βάλεις ασφάλτινα λάστιχα. Με το δικό μου ποδήλατο βουνού είδα σημαντική διαφορά με τα 70% ασφάλτινα ελαστικά. Βέβαια το trekking θα είναι ακόμα καλύτερο για τη χρήση που το θέλεις.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Παιδιά πέρα απο την πλάκα τώρα που θα τελειώσω, έχω κανονίσει με παιδιά να πάμε στον Υμμητό, και όποιος άλλος μπορεί απο την άλλη Δευτέρα να μου πει να πάμε να δούμε τα κατατόπια.

Έχω μια ερώτηση, πριν απο κανα μηνα έκανα με κάτι φίλους μια διαδρομή με τα ποδια περίπου 8-9 χιλιόμετρα και είχα μια ενόχληση στο αριστερό γόνατο οπου μετά απο κάποια φάση δεν μπορούσα να περπατήσω, καθόλου. Μετα από λίγο καιρό όταν ξαναπερπάτησα πάλι αρκετά με πόνεσε αρκετά... έχει καμία σχέση με το ποδήλατο, ποδηλατώντας δεν με έχει πιάσει ποτέ, μάλλον πρέπει να το κοιτάξω σε ορθοπεδικό όσο είναι νωρίς μην κάνει σοβαρότερο πρόβλημα.

----------


## Dark_Rex

> Τι το θέλεις το μπριτάνια παντρεμένος άνθρωπος; Αυτά τα χρησιμοποιούν οι ελεύθεροι για να νιώθουν άρχοντες © και να ρίχνουν γυναίκες. 
> 
> Αν κλειδώνει η πίσω ανάρτηση ή σφίγγει πάρα πολύ, το ποδήλατο δεν είναι κακό και για χρήση σε άσφαλτο. Ειδικά αν του βάλεις ασφάλτινα λάστιχα. Με το δικό μου ποδήλατο βουνού είδα σημαντική διαφορά με τα 70% ασφάλτινα ελαστικά. Βέβαια το trekking θα είναι ακόμα καλύτερο για τη χρήση που το θέλεις.


Εργένης βρέ,θα γλυτώσω και το σιδέρωμα. :Razz: 

Θα το αφήσω σαν λύση ανάγκης,προς το παρών επειδή το είχα παρατημένο θέλω να το μαζέψω λιγάκι (μέχρι να πάρω info και ν αποφασίσω το μέλλον του).
Έχει μαζέψει σε κάποια σημεία σκουριά.Οχι στο πλαίσιο (κάποιες βίδες σε πετάλια-σέλα κλπ).Επίσης ο μπροστινός δίσκος των φρένων έχει κάποια σημεία σκουριάς.
Βγαίνουν όλα αυτά?
Και με ποιό τρόπο?

----------


## Νikosanagn

Εγώ πάντως δεν θα το πούλαγα, δεν είναι άσχημο το πόδηλατο και είναι και gt, αλλά παρόλαυτα δεν θα πιάσει τίποτα.

Θα προσπαθούσα να το σουλουπωσω είναι καλό ποδηλατάκι. Η σκουριά βγαίνει πήγαινε σε μαγαζί που πουλάνε χρώματα κτλ και θα σου δώσουν είναι κάτι υγρά που τα αφήνεις κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα και το διαλύει.

Βέβαια το θέμα είναι οτι είναι εντελώς η άλλη άκρη για την χρήση που το θες αλλα όπως προείπε και ο ίπος αν η ανάρτηση είναι σκληρεί κλειδώνει σφήγκει και με άλλαγή των λάστιχων θα κάνεις την δουλειά σου.

----------


## ipo

Τα GT δεν είναι καλά Νικουλάκη;

----------


## Νikosanagn

Δεν εννούσα αυτό, το αντίθετο. Αν ήταν θα έλεγα:

"Αν και gt" Εναντιωματική πρόταση.  :Razz:

----------


## teodor_ch

> Εκτός αυτού έχουμε χαμηλότερα το κέντρο βάρους και το downhill φαίνεται παιχνιδάκι...


Ναι, αλλά όταν σηκώνεσαι στα πετάλια το κέντρο βάρους δεν είναι το ίδιο (στο περίπου) ασχέτως ύψους?
ή πέταξα μπούρδα?

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Ναι, αλλά όταν σηκώνεσαι στα πετάλια το κέντρο βάρους δεν είναι το ίδιο (στο περίπου) ασχέτως ύψους?
> ή πέταξα μπούρδα?




Bασικά δεν νομίζω οτι είναι το ίδιο, ο ψηλός θα σηκωθεί πιο ψηλα όσο να ναι, ο κοντός δεν θα σηκωθεί πολύ ψηλά.

Δεν έχεις τελιώσει ακόμα όλο το νήμα ε?  :Razz:

----------


## Dark_Rex

> Εγώ πάντως δεν θα το πούλαγα, δεν είναι άσχημο το πόδηλατο και είναι και gt, αλλά παρόλαυτα δεν θα πιάσει τίποτα.
> 
> Θα προσπαθούσα να το σουλουπωσω είναι καλό ποδηλατάκι. Η σκουριά βγαίνει πήγαινε σε μαγαζί που πουλάνε χρώματα κτλ και θα σου δώσουν είναι κάτι υγρά που τα αφήνεις κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα και το διαλύει.
> 
> Βέβαια το θέμα είναι οτι είναι εντελώς η άλλη άκρη για την χρήση που το θες αλλα όπως προείπε και ο ίπος αν η ανάρτηση είναι σκληρεί κλειδώνει σφήγκει και με άλλαγή των λάστιχων θα κάνεις την δουλειά σου.


Βασικά δεν θέλω να το πουλήσω απλά θα με εξυπηρετούσε μια ανταλλαγή με κάποιο πιο χρηστικό (για μένα).Αν δεν τα καταφέρω θα το κρατήσω και θα του αλλάξω φύλλο σιγά-σιγά. :Razz:

----------


## Kezar

ειχα φτιαξει μερικα απο αυτα τα gt πριν χρονια..
ειναι πολυ καλα και αντεχουν στον χρονο..μην το δωσεις θα κανεις βλακεια..κρατατο και πιες του το αιμα απλα..χεχε

----------


## kostantis

19 χιλιομετράκια σήμερα χαλαρά κιόλας αν και δεν το περίμενα από εμένα.
Πήγα σχεδόν στα διπλάσια και στάσεις σχεδόν τις ίδιες και λιγότερες από πριν που έκανα 10km.
Άρχισα να ανεβαίνω επικίνδυνα.... :Shifty: 

Κάτι που ξέχασα να πω.
Ήτανε η πρώτη μου βόλτα που βγήκα πλήρως εξοπλισμένος και ντυμένος κατάλληλα με ποδηλατικά ρούχα.
Πρώτη φορά που κατέβαινα με τα μπούνια και δεν πάγωνα γιατί φορούσα ποδηλατικό jersey με coolmax κλπ.
Βερμούδα με μαξιλαράκι και λοιπά μεγάλη διαφορά όταν ποδηλατείς με αυτή και όταν ποδηλατείς με απλό σορτσάκι.

Δεν θυμάμαι ποιος το έλεγε αυτό για τον ρουχισμό ότι έχει διαφορά τεράστια,ο Κωστής νομίζω και τώρα το διαπιστώνω και εγώ.
Όσοι δεν αγοράσατε ρούχα απλά αγοράστε άμμεσα...

----------


## ipo

Θετικό το γεγονός ότι άρχισες να κάνεις μεγαλύτερες διαδρομές. Άντε και στα 50 χιλιόμετρα.  :Smile: 

Σχετικά με το γεγονός ότι δεν κρύωνες, μην ξεχνάς ότι πλέον έχουμε 25°C. Δεν μπορείς να συγκρίνεις με τους 15° της προηγούμενης εβδομάδας.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Είναι τρελός ο ψηλός, τι να λέμε τώρα...

----------


## kostantis

> Θετικό το γεγονός ότι άρχισες να κάνεις μεγαλύτερες διαδρομές. Άντε και στα 50 χιλιόμετρα. 
> 
> Σχετικά με το γεγονός ότι δεν κρύωνες, μην ξεχνάς ότι πλέον έχουμε 25°C. Δεν μπορείς να συγκρίνεις με τους 15° της προηγούμενης εβδομάδας.


Ναι σαφώς και υπήρχε διαφορά στην θερμοκρασία αλλά μιλάμε οτί απλά δεν υπήρχε σταγόνα ιδρώτα στο σώμα μου σε σχέση με το βαμβακερό που φορούσα και ήτανε μούσκεμα το t-shirt.Ο ιδρώτας έφευγε κατευθείαν με το ποδηλατικό το jersey...

Παραλίγο να είχα και απώλειες. :Razz: 
Σε κάποια φάση που μπαίνω στο offroad κομμάτι και βαράω πηδάλι,χώνεται μια κλαδάρα η οποία μπήκε από κάτω από τον οπίσθιο εκτροχιαστή,και σφήνωσε ανάμεσα στην αλυσίδα και στην κασσέτα.
Να προσπαθώ με δύναμη να κάνω πηδάλι τίποτα...
Κοιτάω πίσω και βλέπω το κλαδί να είχε χωθεί για τα καλά...

Η επόμενη διαδρομή το άλλο σ/κ θα ναι 30km :Biggrin: 


Η μετάβαση στον παράδεισο απλά...
Κατεβαίνοντας αυτά τα σκαλάκια συναντάς ένα εξωκλήσι μέσα σε μία ζούγκλα οργανωμένη με κιόσκια,barbecue κλπ.

----------


## ipo

Καταπληκτικό το μέρος! Κατέβηκες τα σκαλιά πάνω στο ποδήλατο;

----------


## senkradvii

> Καταπληκτικό το μέρος!* Κατέβηκες τα σκαλιά πάνω στο ποδήλατο;*


H έννοια σου εσένα..  :onetooth:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Καταπληκτικό το μέρος! Κατέβηκες τα σκαλιά πάνω στο ποδήλατο;


Σιγά το δύσκολο, σιγά τα σκαλάκια.  :Razz: 

Άλλο εσύ που φοβάσαι :Laughing:

----------


## kostantis

Ναι τα κατέβηκα πάνω στο ποδήλατο αλλά το *μετάνοιωσα*.

Καταρχήν τα σκαλοπάτια πίστεψε με είναι πολύ πιο απότομα από όσο φαίνονται στην φωτογραφία.
Με το φτάνω στο 1ο πλατύσκαλο είχε αρκετό κενό και έφευγε όλη η ανάρτηση μέσα σχεδόν καθώς επίσης έγερνα επικύνδινα μπροστά.
Με FS θα τα κατέβαινα πολύ πιο σίγουρος.
Μετά δεν το προσπάθησα να σταματήσω και να το πάρω στα χέρια γιατί αν φρέναρα θα μου γυρνούσε ανάποδα.

Μέσα σε όλα δεν φορούσα και κράνος οπότε αν έπεφτα θα άνοιγε το κεφάλι μου σαν καρπούζι...
Το κράνος είναι αυτό που με έκανε περισσότερο να το μετανοιώσω και να πω πού πας ρε μπαγλαμά...

----------


## senkradvii

Ε κατάβαση πέτρινων σκαλοπατιών χωρίς κράνος δεν είναι και η πιο ασφαλής και έξυπνη ιδέα..

Τώρα που είπα για κράνος. Σκέφτομαι να πάρω ένα αν αρχίσω να τρέχω καλοκαιρινές εκδρομές εκτός πόλης. Προτείνεται κάποιο γιατί δεν έχω πραγματικά ιδέα? Όχι φουτουριστικό πολύ.

----------


## kostantis

Σαφώς και δεν είναι η πιο έξυπνη και ασφαλής ιδέα απλά πάνω στον ενθουσιασμό μου λιγάκι να τεστάρω και το ποδήλατο αλλά και ότι δεν φαίνοταν εκ πρώτης όψης τόσο επικίνδυνα,είπα δώστου και ότι βρέξει ας κατεβάσει.
Το μετάνοιωσα φυσικά όπως προείπα γιατί εάν έπεφτα χαιρετήματα αλλά σημασία έχει ότι το κεφάλι μου είναι στην θέση του αυτή τη στιγμή και την επόμενη φορά σίγουρα θα φοράει κράνος!  :Smile:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Τώρα που είπα για κράνος*. Σκέφτομαι να πάρω ένα* αν αρχίσω να τρέχω καλοκαιρινές εκδρομές εκτός πόλης. Προτείνεται κάποιο γιατί δεν έχω πραγματικά ιδέα? Όχι φουτουριστικό πολύ.


δηλαδη δε φορας? ΕΛΕΟΣ :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: 

Νικολα εσυ που εχεις θεμα με το ποδι πιθανον να ειναι η θεση σου πανω στο ποδηλατο. Μη κανεις πολλα χλμ αν δε σε δει καποιος αν εχεις σωστη θεση....

σχετικα με το ποδηλατο που ειναι για αναπαλαιωση (gt?) αν μπορεις ανεβασε μια φωτο να το δουμε ή ενα λινκ να καταλαβουμε..πριν κρινουμε τι και πως :Thinking: 

αυτα ελπιζω να καλυψα τα θεματα :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> σχετικα με το ποδηλατο που ειναι για αναπαλαιωση (gt?) αν μπορεις ανεβασε μια φωτο να το δουμε ή ενα λινκ να καταλαβουμε..πριν κρινουμε τι και πως


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=2782

----------


## senkradvii

> δηλαδη δε φορας? ΕΛΕΟΣ
> 
> Νικολα εσυ που εχεις θεμα με το ποδι πιθανον να ειναι η θεση σου πανω στο ποδηλατο. Μη κανεις πολλα χλμ αν δε σε δει καποιος αν εχεις σωστη θεση....
> 
> σχετικα με το ποδηλατο που ειναι για αναπαλαιωση (gt?) αν μπορεις ανεβασε μια φωτο να το δουμε ή ενα λινκ να καταλαβουμε..πριν κρινουμε τι και πως
> 
> *αυτα ελπιζω να καλυψα τα θεματα*


Iδίως το δικό μου το κάλυψες απόλυτα!! 

Όχι δεν φοράω γιατί για την χρήση που του κάνω μέσα στην πόλη, του να πάω μια βόλτα στην παραλία ή για καφέ ή για καμιά δουλειά δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι αναγκαίο. Τώρα που σκέφτομαι να κάνω καμιά βόλτα εκτός πόλης, τώρα ψάχνω και να αγοράσω. Όποτε αν έχεις κάτι να προτείνεις ευχαρίστως να το ακούσω αλλιώς τα έλεος και τα σπορέλαιος να τα κρατάς για τον εαυτό σου.

Επίσης ο Dark_Rex έχει βάλει ήδη φωτό του εδώ μια σελίδα πίσω..

Edit: [ Με πρόλαβε η μηχανή αναζήτησης του φόρουμ aka Ipo..  :Razz:  ]

----------


## Νikosanagn

Νας ψάξε για κράνοι giro, είναι πολύ καλά και σε λογικές τιμές το amazon στα φέρνει και τσαμπε.

----------


## senkradvii

> Νας ψάξε για κράνοι giro, είναι πολύ καλά και σε λογικές τιμές το amazon στα φέρνει και τσαμπε.


Τhanks θα το τσεκάρω και θα πω..  :Wink:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Eίναι κάτι ποδήλατα που λέγονται merida, οπότε merida ποδήλατο και giro κράνος?

Μerida giro  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> Eίναι κάτι ποδήλατα που λέγονται merida, οπότε merida ποδήλατο και giro κράνος?
> 
> Μerida giro


Έφυγες για εδώ...  :Whip:

----------


## Kezar

αν καποιος θελει να παρει καινουργιο ποδηλατο ριξτε μια ματια και στα giant τα εχω παρα πολυ εκτιμηση και εχω μονταρει αρκετα απο παλλια που δουλευα σε ποδηλαταδικο.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Όταν λες μοντάρει?

----------


## ipo

Ήταν moderator σε ποδηλατάδικο.  :Razz: 

Μάλλον εννοεί ότι τα συναρμολόγησε κομμάτι-κομμάτι.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Αυτό θα ήταν μοντερειταρει, είπε μοντάρει, άρα, τα έκανε ποιο τσαχπίνικα? ε? Το πέτυχα?

----------


## Kezar

> Όταν λες μοντάρει?


μονταρω σημαινει συναρμολογω..

----------


## teodor_ch

Δοκίμασα χτές μία βόλτα με το ποδήλατο στη 1 το μεσημέρι (είμαι και Κρήτη) και με διέλυσε ο ήλιος.

Δυστυχώς η ιδέα δεν γίνεται να υλοποιηθεί γιατί τις ώρες που χρειάζεται να διανύω τα χλμ είναι οι χειρότερες. (12-1 μεσημέρι)

Γυρνάω λοιπόν στο παπάκι και αφήνω το άθλημα για άλλη περίοδο  :Sad: 

Καλή δύναμη στους υπόλοιπους!

----------


## senkradvii

Ούτε με κάποιο ειδικό ρούχο δεν παλεύεται?

----------


## manicx

Εγώ άλλο πρόβλημα έχω. Με σακατεύει το καυσαέριο. Τρώω πολύ ντουμάνι. Σκέφτομαι να πάρω τις μάσκες πόλης αλλά πολύ αντιαισθητικές.... Σαν λυσσασμένο θα είμαι!

----------


## senkradvii

Δυστυχώς θεωρώ πως είναι ψιλό αναγκαίο.. 

Μπορείς να πάρεις βέβαια ένα κόκκινο φουλάρι με το οποίο θα καλύπτεις τη μάσκα για να είσαι σαν bandit!  :Biggrin:

----------


## crypter

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται βρήκα κάτι φοβερά κοντά παντελόνια ότι πρέπει για ποδήλατο (οχι κολάν όμως γιατι είμαι μαντράχαλος και εξ'ορισμού μοιάζω γελοίος με κολάν  :Razz: ) στα Intersport. 
"Basic long jersey short" της Nike στα ~25-30 ευρώ. Αναπνέουν μια χαρά.  :One thumb up:  
(Μοιάζουν με αυτά αλλα λίγο πιο κοντά  )

----------


## senkradvii

Σε μπλουζάκι έχει τίποτα?

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Εγώ άλλο πρόβλημα έχω. Με σακατεύει το καυσαέριο. Τρώω πολύ ντουμάνι. Σκέφτομαι να πάρω τις μάσκες πόλης αλλά πολύ αντιαισθητικές.... Σαν λυσσασμένο θα είμαι!


Mην το κάνεις αυτό στον ευατό σου, αντι για καλό κάνεις χειρότερο κακό, οι πνεύμονες με τυ γηυμναστική ανοίγουν και εσύ τους ρίχνεις μέσα καυσαέρια, αν κυκλοφορείς σε δρόμο με αμάξια είναι υποχρωτική, και ειδικά όταν το κάνεις επι καθημερινής βάσεως.




> Δοκίμασα χτές μία βόλτα με το ποδήλατο στη 1 το μεσημέρι (είμαι και Κρήτη) και με διέλυσε ο ήλιος.
> 
> Δυστυχώς η ιδέα δεν γίνεται να υλοποιηθεί γιατί τις ώρες που χρειάζεται να διανύω τα χλμ είναι οι χειρότερες. (12-1 μεσημέρι)
> 
> Γυρνάω λοιπόν στο παπάκι και αφήνω το άθλημα για άλλη περίοδο 
> 
> Καλή δύναμη στους υπόλοιπους!


Με τι ποδήλατο προσπάθησες?

Ήσουν κατάλληλα εξοπλισμένος? Γιατί τα παρατάς τόσο εύκολα, λογικό δεν ήταν αν είναι δύσκολο?

Σκέφτηκες τις ώρες, αλλα δεν σκέφτηκες τις εποχές, τώρα που το ξεκίνησες έρχεται το καλοκαίρι.

Το χειμώνα δεν θα είναι έτσι.

----------


## kostantis

Εάν έπρεπε να ποδηλατώ τις ώρες που αναφέρει ο teodor θα τα παρατούσα και εγώ στην θέση του.
Να έχει ντάλα ήλιο και να χτυπάει και 40αρια,όχι ακόμη αλλά σε λίγο καιρό και να τρως και τα καυσαέρια στα μούτρα.
Noway...

Τις υπόλοιπες εποχές όμως μην το αφήσεις,άσε το μηχανάκι στην άκρη και πιάσε το ποδήλατο.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Εϊναι που δεν έχει δοκιμάσει ακόμα το παντελόνι του πελασγού... χοχο  :Razz:

----------


## manicx

> Mην το κάνεις αυτό στον ευατό σου, αντι για καλό κάνεις χειρότερο κακό, οι πνεύμονες με τυ γηυμναστική ανοίγουν και εσύ τους ρίχνεις μέσα καυσαέρια, αν κυκλοφορείς σε δρόμο με αμάξια είναι υποχρωτική, και ειδικά όταν το κάνεις επι καθημερινής βάσεως.


Με μπέρδεψες. Εννοείς να μην κυκλοφορώ με ποδήλατο στη πόλη; Καθημερινά πρέπει να το κάνω, αφού έτσι πάω στη δουλειά. Και πλέον το πρόβλημα το καταλαβαίνω γι'αυτό και ρωτάω για μάσκα.

----------


## senkradvii

Koιτούσα αυτά τα giro λοιπόν. Τι πρέπει να προσέξω? Γιατί στο τέλος μου φαίνεται θα επιλέξω μόνο βάση σχεδίου και χρώματος.. Επίσης για το μέγεθος το μετράει σε εκατοστά. Αυτά τα εκοτοστά προφανώς εννοούν την περίμετρο του κεφαλιού από το κούτελο?

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 13 λεπτά και 29 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Για παράδειγμα σκέφτομαι για κάποιο από αυτά..

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Giro-Skyline...5542024&sr=1-9

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Giro-Indicat...lp_edpp_ttl_in

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Giro-Helmet-...542024&sr=1-16

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Με μπέρδεψες. Εννοείς να μην κυκλοφορώ με ποδήλατο στη πόλη; Καθημερινά πρέπει να το κάνω, αφού έτσι πάω στη δουλειά. Και πλέον το πρόβλημα το καταλαβαίνω γι'αυτό και ρωτάω για μάσκα.


Όχι, αναφέρομαι μόνο στο γεγονός οτι δεν φοράς μάσκα. Πρέπει να αγοράσεις άμεσα μια.


Μετά απο μια με΄ρα στην δουλειά πήγαινε σπίτι σου, και μύρισε τα ρούχα σου να δεις τι εισπνεεις.

----------


## crypter

> Σε μπλουζάκι έχει τίποτα?


Δεν είδα κάτι μη-βαμβακερό. Καλύτερα να πάρεις καμια ποδοσφαιρική που αναπνεούν και περισσότερο.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Koιτούσα αυτά τα giro λοιπόν. Τι πρέπει να προσέξω? Γιατί στο τέλος μου φαίνεται θα επιλέξω μόνο βάση σχεδίου και χρώματος.. Επίσης για το μέγεθος το μετράει σε εκατοστά. Αυτά τα εκοτοστά προφανώς εννοούν την περίμετρο του κεφαλιού από το κούτελο?
> 
> ........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 13 λεπτά και 29 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Για παράδειγμα σκέφτομαι για κάποιο από αυτά..
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Giro-Skyline...5542024&sr=1-9
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Giro-Indicat...lp_edpp_ttl_in
> ...


Eγώ έχω το skyline που είναι σχεδόν ίδιο με το indicator.

----------


## Kezar

πολλες πολυτελειες ρε αδερφακι μου..1 απλο σορτσακι 1 κοντομανικο..σωστα παπουτσια οχι βαρυα και χοντρα και τελος..

----------


## teodor_ch

> Με τι ποδήλατο προσπάθησες?
> 
> Ήσουν κατάλληλα εξοπλισμένος? Γιατί τα παρατάς τόσο εύκολα, λογικό δεν ήταν αν είναι δύσκολο?
> 
> Σκέφτηκες τις ώρες, αλλα δεν σκέφτηκες τις εποχές, τώρα που το ξεκίνησες έρχεται το καλοκαίρι.
> 
> Το χειμώνα δεν θα είναι έτσι.


με ένα 15 χρονών 18τάχυτο αγωνιστικό με trekking λάστιχα

φορούσα μία φόρμα την οποία είχα κάνει σορτς και ένα πολύ λεπτό κοντομάνικο
Πόνεσε (ακόμα πονάει δλδ) ο ποπός μου, αλλά δεν με πτόεισε αυτό. Ειδικά όταν έβλεπα την ταχύτητα όπου είχε ίσιο/κατηφορικό δρόμο. Έχω κάνει τις ίδιες αποστάσεις με τα πόδια/τρέξιμο και απλά με το ποδήλατο γλυτώνεις μισή ώρα τουλάχιστον.

Το καλοκαίρι ειδικά αν έχεις έρθει Κρήτη, πόση ώρα μπορείς να αντέξεις όρθιος στην άσφαλτο απο τις 12 μέχρι τις 2?
Εγώ που έχω και αρκετές ελιές μετά τα 16-17 μου δεν κάθομαι στον ήλιο απο 10-5μμ το καλοκαίρι ούτε για μισή ώρα.


Διάλεξα λάθος εποχή, σίγουρα. Θα το δοκιμάσω πάλι απο φθινόπωρο γιατί η καλύτερη άθληση είναι όταν γίνεται μέρος της ρουτίνας.  :One thumb up:

----------


## harris

Το λεπόοοοοοοοοοοοοον.... αφού το σκέφτομαι κάτι μήνες τώρα, αλλά λεφτά δεν υπήρχαν για καινούριο ποδήλατο, από χθες ανήκω κι εγώ στην ευγενή τάξη των ποδηλατούχων  :Razz: 

Το ποδήλατο είναι ένα μεταχειρισμένο Scott Scale 50:



To ποδήλατο ανήκε σε άνθρωπο που ασχολείται με πάθος με το mountain biking, αλλά μετά από πτώση και ένα χτύπημα (βαθούλωμα, μη φανταστείτε) στον σκελετό, κατ'ουσίαν το χάριζε παρά το πουλούσε... Κι έτσι άρπαξα την ευκαιρία!!!

Ερωτήσεις τώρα... το βασικό που με ενδιαφέρει η η σέλα... η άνθρωπος έχει βάλει μία (φαντάζομαι) καταπληκτικότατη σέλα της Bianchi, αλλά σ'εμένα δημιουργεί το γνωστό πρόβλημα: Όταν κάθεσαι πονάς!!!  :ROFL:  Επειδή λοιπόν στην δική μου χρήση το να κάθομαι στην σέλα δεν το θεωρώ τιμωρία αλλά βασική λειτουργία  :Razz:  σήμερα (σε πρώτη φάση) πήρα από το jumbo με 4,99 ένα κάλυμα με τζελ... Δείχνει να κάνει δουλειά σε βόλτα που βγήκα πριν λίγο (η αλήθεια είναι ότι μετά την χθεσινή μεγάλη βόλτα που έκανα ακόμα και σε καρέκλα να καθίσω πονάω, οπότε αφού έκανα βόλτα σήμερα και δεν με προβλημάτισε, πιστεύω ότι κάνει δουλειά το τζελ!)... Ξέρετε κάποια καλύτερη λύση (παρακαλώ όχι λύσεις τύπου δώσε 200 ευρώ και πάρε σέλα!!! Πήγα στην Πεντέλης στο Action και τρόμαξα με τις τιμές!!!  :Worthy:  )

Επίσης από το jumbo πήρα φώτα μπρος και πίσω, full led εννοείται, με τρία προγράμματα λειτουργία (δυο που αναβοσβήνουν + ένα σταθερό), 2 ευρώ το πίσω και 3 το μπροστά... υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που δεν βλέπω να πάρω ακριβότερα φώτα από ποδηλατά; Είδα τις τιμές ειδικά των μπροστινών και τρόμαξα!!!  :Razz: 

Και τέλος κράνος... Εκεί φαντάζομαι ότι θα πρέπει να επενδύσω, αύριο κιόλας, σε κάτι πχιοτικό αφού είναι καθαρά θέμα ασφάλειας και δεν παίζουμε μ' αυτά! Τι προτείνετε σε μία λογική τιμή (μέχρι 50 ευρώ νομίζω ότι είναι καλά, έτσι;  :Thinking:  )

----------


## ipo

Με γεια το ποδήλατο Χάρη. Πολύ καλό! Πόσο το πήρες αν επιτρέπεται για να τραβήξουμε τα μαλλιά μας;  :Razz: 

Το ποδήλατό σου είναι πολύ καλό για εκτός δρόμου διαδρομές, αλλά αν το θέλεις αποκλειστικά για χρήση στην πόλη, θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις πιο ασφάλτινα λάστιχα (25-40€ το σετ). Η διαφορά είναι μεγάλη.

Όπως λέω σε όλους, στο θέμα της σέλας προτείνω υπομονή, όχι αγορές. Όλοι πονάμε για μερικές μέρες όταν έχουμε μήνες να ανέβουμε σε ποδήλατο. Γρήγορα θα σκληρύνουν τα μαλακά μέρη του καβάλου που ακουμπούν στη σέλα (όχι όλα  :Razz: ) και δε θα πονάς. Αν κάνεις τακτικά ποδήλατο, δε θα ξαναπονέσεις.

Αν είχες πάρει τα φώτα από e-bay θα είχες δώσει 2€ και για τα δύο. Στα ποδηλατάδικα έχουν υψηλές τιμές στα φώτα, ακόμα και στα απλά κινέζικα, αλλά πιστεύω ότι τα φτηνά κινέζικα του Jumbo θα σε καλύψουν για περιστασιακή χρήση (τέτοια έχω, από ebay).

Καλό κράνος μπορείς να βρεις και με 30€ από Amazon ή από 40€ σε ποδηλατάδικο στη γειτονιά σου. Casco, Giro θεωρούνται καλές μάρκες. Να κοιτάξεις να έχει πολλές τρύπες αερισμού για να μην ιδρώνει πολύ το κεφάλι με τη ζέστη και να είναι κάτω από 300gr για να μην το νιώθεις στο κεφάλι σου. Το δικό μου (Casco Ventec) είναι μόλις 235gr και ξεχνάω ότι το φοράω.

Περνάω σχετικά κοντά από το σπίτι σου όταν ανεβαίνω Πεντέλη. Σφύρα να πηγαίνουμε μαζί, αν ψήνεσαι.

----------


## ardi21

Για τα φωτα αν εχουν αξιοπρεπρεπη φωτεινοτητα (να σε βλεπουν απο μακρυα και οχι στα 10 μετρα) οχι δεν χρειαζεται να παρεις αλλα απο την στιγμη που δεν τα θες για να βλεπεις αλλα για να σε βλεπουν.

Για κρανος θα σου προτεινω αυτο που εχω και που ειχα πει και στον ipo ο οποιος εχει μεινει πολυ ευχαριστημενος.
http://www.tsirikosbikes.gr/protecto...-mountain.html

Για σελες κοιτα σε selle italia και WTB μηπως βρεις καποια στο μπατζετ σου αλλα πρωτα κανε λιγο υπομονη μηπως συνηθισεις αυτην που εχεις.

----------


## harris

Ιπο η τιμή ήταν εξεφτελιστική, αλλά δεσμεύτηκα να μην την πω δημοσίως  :Razz:  Για βόλτα το βλέπουμε, αλλά ακόμα δεν είμαι σε φυσική κατάσταση να κάνω μεγάλες διαδρομές με έντονες ανηφόρες... Χθες ήρθα από την πίσω είσοδο των Αναβρύτων μέχρι το Πολύδροσο, και στο πρώτο κομμάτι (Χαριλάου Τρικούπη και Μπακογιάννη) που ήταν ανηφορικό νόμιζα ότι θα μου κοπούν τα πόδια  :Razz: 

Για το κράνος thanks both για τις πληροφορίες, οπότε θα το κοιτάξω αύριο στην περιοχή μου να δω τι θα πάρω  :Smile: 

@αρντι, τα φώτα είναι ΠΟΛΥ δυνατά, και τα δύο, τσεκαρισμένα σε πλήρη ηλιοφάνεια... οπότε φαντάζομαι ότι και το βράδυ θα βγάζουν μάτια  :One thumb up:

----------


## senkradvii

> Δεν είδα κάτι μη-βαμβακερό. Καλύτερα να πάρεις καμια ποδοσφαιρική που αναπνεούν και περισσότερο.


Nαι το ξέρω απλά είναι κοντά στα 70€ και δεν με ψήνουν με τίποτα. Άσε που δεν μου αρέσει και πάρα πολύ να κυκλοφορώ με ποδοσφαιρικές.

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Πάντως το Casco Ventec στο Amazon.co.uk βγαίνει στα 33€..

----------


## ipo

Sen, σε ελληνικά ποδηλατάδικα βρίσκεις μπλούζες με 40€.

----------


## senkradvii

> Sen, σε ελληνικά ποδηλατάδικα βρίσκεις μπλούζες με 40€.


Στον Βόλο όχι και τόσο εύκολα..  :Razz: 

Κανένα Ευρωπαικό site για να αγοράσω το Giro Indicator ξέρετε ρε παιδιά? Το θέλω σε μαύρο και δεν το βρίσκω.  :Sad:

----------


## kostantis

> Στον Βόλο όχι και τόσο εύκολα.. 
> 
> Κανένα Ευρωπαικό site για να αγοράσω το Giro Indicator ξέρετε ρε παιδιά? Το θέλω σε μαύρο και δεν το βρίσκω.


http://www.wiggle.co.uk/giro-indicator-helmet-2011/

----------


## senkradvii

> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/giro-indicator-helmet-2011/


Τέλειος! Αυτό το site έψαχνα αλλά δεν μπορούσαν α θυμηθώ το όνομά του.  :Thumbs up: 

Ελλάδα στέλνει free ξέρουμε?

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Τέλειος! Αυτό το site έψαχνα αλλά δεν μπορούσαν α θυμηθώ το όνομά του. 
> 
> Ελλάδα στέλνει free ξέρουμε?


Ναι πως το θες;  :Razz: 

 9€ τα μεταφορικά...

@Χάρη μεγειά το εργαλείο... Σαν καινούριο! Καλές βόλτες και... πάντα όρθιος!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Πολύ ωραίο το ποδηλατάκι Χάρη, καλοτάξιδο!  :One thumb up:

----------


## senkradvii

> Ναι πως το θες; 
> 
>  9€ τα μεταφορικά...
> 
> @Χάρη μεγειά το εργαλείο... Σαν καινούργιο!


Mα γιατί αφού λέει:



> Free Delivery to Over 70 Countries Worldwide
> 
> Wiggle gives you FREE UK DELIVERY and can also offer FREE INTERNATIONAL DELIVERY depending on the total value of your order. To find out if you qualify for free delivery on bikes click here.


  :Sad: 

Μου φαίνεται θα πάρω το skyline από Ελλάδα να τελειώνω..

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Mα γιατί αφού λέει:
> 
> 
> Μου φαίνεται θα πάρω το skyline από Ελλάδα να τελειώνω..


To Free delivery είναι για αγορές ~120€+.

Άλλαξε τα international options πάνω δεξιά σε Euros/Greece και καν' το add στο basket...

----------


## harris

> @Χάρη μεγειά το εργαλείο... Σαν καινούριο! Καλές βόλτες και... πάντα όρθιος!





> Πολύ ωραίο το ποδηλατάκι Χάρη, καλοτάξιδο!


Φχαριστώ παιδιά!!!  :Worthy: 

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι με το που το καβάλησε χθες απλά... έπεσα!!! Ακίνητος λέμε, πριν καν ξεκινήσω!!!  :Crazy:   :ROFL: 

Αλλά στα 12,5χλμ που έκανα σήμερα (ευτυχώς!), και μάλιστα μέσα σε κίνηση (Χαλάνδρι), ευτυχώς βγήκε άριστα! Αύριο και το κράνος, και φύγαμε!!!  :Clap:

----------


## senkradvii

Με γεια, με γεια και καλές βόλτες!!  :Clap: 

Ξέχασα να σου ευχηθώ εγώ μέσα στην ζάλη μου από κράνη.. Τελικά για ποιο σκέφτεσαι να πάρεις?

----------


## harris

A... ναι... να πω την τιμή τελικά; Ελπίζω να κάθεστε μόνο  :Razz: 


*Spoiler:*




			Είστε σίγουροι;;;  :Thinking: 

*Spoiler:*




			καθίστε αναπαυτικά...

*Spoiler:*




			Πάμε...

*Spoiler:*




			100 Γιούρια!!!  :Blink: 

*Spoiler:*




			Ναι, δεν κάνω πλάκα!  :Clap: 

*Spoiler:*




			Να' ναι καλά το παιδί!!!  :Worthy:   :Respekt:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Δεν είναι τόσα λίγα όσο νομίζεις.

Περίπου τόσα ποιάνει Χάρη... νόμιζα οτι θα πεις κανα πενηντάρι σαραντάρι, και θα μας στείλεις.

----------


## harris

> Με γεια, με γεια και καλές βόλτες!!


Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks  :Smile: 




> Ξέχασα να σου ευχηθώ εγώ μέσα στην ζάλη μου από κράνη.. Τελικά για ποιο σκέφτεσαι να πάρεις?


Θα πάω αύριο στο Action να δω τι έχει και τι τιμές... γιατί στο site του τον βλέπω αρκετά τσιμπημένο! Αν έχει κάτι σε επίπεδο CASCO VENTEC στα 45-50 ευρώ θα το πάρω, αν ζητάει 70άρια και πάνω, θα πάω στο Ψυχικό στον Τσιρίλο να δω τι έχει κι αυτός...


*Spoiler:*




			Με το ποδήλατο φυσικά θα πάω  :Razz:   :Crazy:   :Laughing:

----------


## senkradvii

:Stunned:  

Αν κάρουμπαλιάσει και κανα δεύτερο ποδηλατάκι θα μου το πεις σε παρακαλώ? Θα κατέβω μέχρι Αθήνα για να το πάρω..

----------


## harris

> Δεν είναι τόσα λίγα όσο νομίζεις.
> 
> Περίπου τόσα ποιάνει Χάρη... νόμιζα οτι τηα πεις κανα πενηντάρι σαραντάρι, και θα μας στείλεις.


Ποδήλατο των 1200 ευρώ; Πλάκα μου κάνεις Νικουλάκη;  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## Νikosanagn

1200??? Ρε συ ποιο μοντέλο είναι? Και πριν πόσα χρόνια το πήρε τόσο?

----------


## ardi21

harris μην κοιτας ποσο ειχε οταν ηταν καινουργιο. Το συγκεκριμενο ειναι του 2006. Οποτε τα 1200 εχουν παει περιπατο ακομα και του κουτιου να ηταν... Ποσο μαλλον τωρα που εχει μεγαλη χρηση και ενα χτυπημα στον σκελετο.

Σε καθε περιπτωση ειναι μια καλη αγορα. Με γειες.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Σε καθε περιπτωση ειναι μια καλη αγορα. Με γειες


 Aυτό ξαναπες το... 100 € σκοτάκι μια χαρά, απλά δεν είναι η ξεφτύλα τιμή τελείως...

----------


## ipo

Τι λέτε ρε παιδιά; Δηλαδή στα 5 χρόνια ένα ποδήλατο Scott πέφτει από τα 1200€ στα 200€, ενώ παραμένει σε καλή κατάσταση (όχι άριστη);

----------


## ardi21

> Τι λέτε ρε παιδιά; Δηλαδή στα 5 χρόνια ένα ποδήλατο Scott πέφτει από τα 1200€ στα 200€, ενώ παραμένει σε καλή κατάσταση (όχι άριστη);


Ευκολα απο την στιγμη που εχει και μεγαλη χρηση και χτυπημα (απο μονο του ριχνει την τιμη αρκετα)

----------


## harris

> 1200??? Ρε συ ποιο μοντέλο είναι? Και πριν πόσα χρόνια το πήρε τόσο?


Scale 50 είναι το μοντέλο... Δεν ξέρω ρε παιδιά... εμένα πάντως η τιμή (για τέτοιο ποδήλατο) μου φάνηκε γελοία... Δεν συζητήθηκε δεύτερη φορά!...

........Auto merged post: harris πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 29 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Να κάνω και μία ακόμα ερώτηση... αυτή τη στιγμή για το ποδήλατο έχω αυτή την κλειδαριά της abus... είναι αρκετή πιστεύετε ή θα το κλαίω;  :Thinking:

----------


## senkradvii

Και εμένα λίγο υπερβολικό μου φαίνεται ρε παιδιά μιλάμε για μείωση κοντά στο 15% της αρχικής..

----------


## ardi21

> Scale 50 είναι το μοντέλο... Δεν ξέρω ρε παιδιά... εμένα πάντως η τιμή (για τέτοιο ποδήλατο) μου φάνηκε γελοία... Δεν συζητήθηκε δεύτερη φορά!...
> 
> ........Auto merged post: harris πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 29 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Να κάνω και μία ακόμα ερώτηση... αυτή τη στιγμή για το ποδήλατο έχω αυτή την κλειδαριά της abus... είναι αρκετή πιστεύετε ή θα το κλαίω;


Ναι ρε συ ειναι καλη αγορα δεν σε επιασε κοτσο :Razz: 

Η συγκεκριμενη κλειδαρια εχει 7/15 βαθμολογια απο την abus (με το 15 το πιο ασφαλες). Oποτε ειναι μεσαιας ασφαλειας. Ολα αυτα θεωριτικα. Ψαξε και review...

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Scale 50 είναι το μοντέλο... Δεν ξέρω ρε παιδιά... εμένα πάντως η τιμή (για τέτοιο ποδήλατο) μου φάνηκε γελοία... Δεν συζητήθηκε δεύτερη φορά!...


 Παιδιά κι όμως έτσι είναι με τις τιμές, αφου να φανταστείτε οτι απο τηνσ τιγμή που το παίρνει κάποιος, χάνει ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό % και με την πάροδο του χρόνου, θέλει καλή συντήρηση του ποδηλάτου, ξαναλέω οτι η τιμη είναι σουπερ και το ποδηλατάκι φοβερό αλλα και η τιμή είναι αξιοπρεπής.

Εδώ ο άλλος έδωσε 100 € για κλειδαριά χοχο... :Razz:  

Χάρη αν κάνεις μια προηγούμενη αναζήτηση θα δεις οτι λίγα πράγματα είναι ικανα να προστατέψουν το ποδήλατο ικανοποιητικά, και σίγουρα οχι αυτή η αλυσίδα τύπου σπιραλ, γενικά προσπάθησε να μην το αφήνεις πολλή ώρα κάπουο και ειδικά με αυτό, αν μπορεις πάρε κανένα πεταλάκι, η cryptonite βγάζει καλά και αρκετά φθηνά πέταλα μπορεις να ρίξεις μια ματιά στο amazon δωρεαν μεταφορικά κιόλας...

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 27 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Χάρη μιας και μένεις κοντά στο Ιπο να κανονίσουμε να κάνουμε καμια βολτίτσα, την προηγούμενη φορά αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να περάσαμε κάπου κοντά από το σπίτι σου εκει προς τα βόρεια, περιοχές δεν ξέρω  :Razz: 

Mια γέφυρα θυμάμαι  :Razz: 

Άρδη που τις βλέπεις αυτές τις βαθμολογίες?

----------


## ipo

> Άρδη που τις βλέπεις αυτές τις βαθμολογίες?


http://www.abus.de/us/main.asp?Scree...4003318429347m

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 27 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ναι ρε συ ειναι καλη αγορα δεν σε επιασε κοτσο
> 
> Η συγκεκριμενη κλειδαρια εχει 7/15 βαθμολογια απο την abus (με το 15 το πιο ασφαλες). Oποτε ειναι μεσαιας ασφαλειας. Ολα αυτα θεωριτικα. Ψαξε και review...


*Λεπτομέρειες*
*Safty Level=*6*
*Good protection* at low theft risk*
**Recomanded for securing low-price bicycles and children bikes*
*10mm strong, high quality and very flexible coil cable
*PVC-coating to prevent damage of the bicycles paintwork
*Indivindually settable code
*Length=85cm

http://www.action-bikes.gr/accessori...esor-1360.html

Πιστεύω ότι το ποδήλατο του Χάρη θέλει κάτι παραπάνω από αυτή την κλειδαριά, αν σκοπεύει να το αφήνει πολλή ώρα κλειδωμένο σε δημόσιο χώρο.

----------


## harris

Καθότι δεν σκοπεύω να το αφήνω για πολύ ώρα εκτός θέασης το ποδήλατο, μπαίνει σε δεύτερη μοίρα η αγορά άλλου λουκέτου... Άρα έχουμε με σειρά προτεραιότητας (όταν βρεθούν τα μπικικίνια) τα παρακάτω:

Κράνος (άμεσα, αύριο)
Πετάλια, για να μην σκοτωθούμε
Λάστιχα
Λουκέτο
Σέλα (αν συνεχίσω να πονάω)

Αυτάαααααααααααα  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Σέλα (αν συνεχίσω να πονάω)


 Μετά απο 6μηνο το ξανακοιτάς.

----------


## dkarko

> Καθότι δεν σκοπεύω να το αφήνω για πολύ ώρα εκτός θέασης το ποδήλατο, μπαίνει σε δεύτερη μοίρα η αγορά άλλου λουκέτου... Άρα έχουμε με σειρά προτεραιότητας (όταν βρεθούν τα μπικικίνια) τα παρακάτω:
> 
> Κράνος (άμεσα, αύριο)
> Πετάλια, για να μην σκοτωθούμε
> Λάστιχα
> Λουκέτο
> Σέλα (αν συνεχίσω να πονάω)
> 
> Αυτάαααααααααααα


Αντί για σέλα ίσως να μπορείς να βρεις ειδικό καθισματάκι με gel που μπαίνει πάνω στην σέλα. Έχω αυτό  και είναι άψογο

----------


## harris

> Μετά απο 6μηνο το ξανακοιτάς.


Άκου να σου πω... 40 χρόνια τον... ποπουδάκο μου τον έχω προσεγμένο! Για 40-50 γιούρια δεν θα ενδώσουμε, λέμε!!!  :RTFM:   :Crazy:   :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: harris πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 21 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αντί για σέλα ίσως να μπορείς να βρεις ειδικό καθισματάκι με gel που μπαίνει πάνω στην σέλα. Έχω αυτό  και είναι άψογο


Πήρα ήδη σήμερα ένα από τα Jumbo και μέχρι στιγμής μάλλον δείχνει να λειτουργεί  :Smile: 

Μπορεί να πάρω κάτι καλύτερο αν δω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο  :Wink: 

Θενξ!!!

........Auto merged post: harris πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 10 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Παρεμπιπτόντως, τα φώτα που πήρα από το τζάμπο το πρωί δοκιμάστηκαν πριν 2 ώρες σε σκοτάδι στον δρόμο, και βγάζουν μάτια λέμε!!!  :Worthy:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Άκου να σου πω... 40 χρόνια τον... ποπουδάκο μου τον έχω προσεγμένο! Για 40-50 γιούρια δεν θα ενδώσουμε, λέμε!!!


 Καλά όταν η νέα σέλα σε "τσουξει" μετα μην παραπονεθείς.  :Razz: 

Eίναι εντελώς θέμα συνήθειας... αλλα και να το ξεκουράζεις λίγο με καμια ορθοπεταλιά που και που...

----------


## vamvakoolas

να κανω μια παρεμβαση:
@senkradvii: πριν μερικα 24ωρα στο φριντευ ειχα πτωση με 2 χλμ την ωρα (προφανως δεν εφταιγα) και αν δεν ηξερα πως να πεσω και κρανος...θα με μαζευανε. Εσυ συνεχισε χωρις κρανος, δε πειραζει εχεις το κρανιο σου να σε προστατευει. (προσπαθω να ειμαι ευγενικος και οχι δυσσαρεστος διοτι απο κοντα εγω ουτε κατα διανοια βγαινω με ποδηλατη/σα χωρις κρανος, ουτε που ασχολουμαι).

Επισης επειδη αρκετα παιδια ενδιαφερθηκαν να μαθουν να κανουν σωστα ποδηλατο και γενικα θελουν συμβουλες και για τα παρελκομενα (εξοπλισμος ρουχισμος κοκ) τελευταια εχω εξαφανιστει μιας και...βγαινω μαζι τους στο δρομο. Στη πραξη μαθαινουν πως για παραδειγμα ανεβαινεις ανηφορα χωρις να...πεθαινεις, πως να κατεβαινεις σκαλοπατια με ΜΤΒ και αλλα....

Υ.Γ:Το καλυμα σελλας με gel εχεις σκεφτει οτι ειναι δυσσαρεστο για την υγεια και αχρηστο για την ανεση σου μετα απο λιγο καιρο? Η θερμοκρασια που αναπτυσεται μεσω τριβων ειναι μεγαλυτερη αποτι με μια σελα (εδω προτεινεται πλεον σελα με τρυπα/αερισμο) ενω και το ιδιο το καλυμα με τη παροδο του χρονου χανει τη ρυθμιση του και δε μενει στη θεση του. Το ιδανικο ειναι ενα ποδηλατικο σορτσακι με μαξιλαρακι και/ή μια καλη σελα ισως με gel. Εχω ενα τετοιο καλυμα και το χρησιμοποιω για να δειχνω τη διαφορα στην ανεση (στη πραξη)

----------


## harris

> αλλα και να το ξεκουράζεις λίγο με καμια ορθοπεταλιά που και που...


Προς το παρόν αυτό κάνω... Αλλά όταν είσαι παντελώς αγύμναστος για 7-8 χρόνια, θέλω μήνες ακόμα μέχρι η διαδικασία της ορθοπεταλιάς να μην αποτελεί συγκρίσιμο πόνο με αυτόν της σέλας, μετά από λίγα χιλιόμετρα ποδηλασίας... Είπαμε... το αφήνουμε στις καλένδες και βλέπουμε  :Wink:

----------


## ardi21

> http://www.abus.de/us/main.asp?Scree...4003318429347m
> 
> 
> *Λεπτομέρειες*
> *Safty Level=*6*
> *Good protection* at low theft risk*
> **Recomanded for securing low-price bicycles and children bikes*
> *10mm strong, high quality and very flexible coil cable
> *PVC-coating to prevent damage of the bicycles paintwork
> ...


H tresor 1360 ειναι 7 level, εχει 20mm παχος και ειναι για normal risk of theft. To λεει και στο πρωτο link της abus που εχεις. Εχουν κανει λαθος.

----------


## senkradvii

> να κανω μια παρεμβαση:
> @senkradvii: πριν μερικα 24ωρα στο φριντευ ειχα πτωση με 2 χλμ την ωρα (προφανως δεν εφταιγα) και αν δεν ηξερα πως να πεσω και κρανος...θα με μαζευανε. Εσυ συνεχισε χωρις κρανος, δε πειραζει εχεις το κρανιο σου να σε προστατευει. (*προσπαθω να ειμαι ευγενικος και οχι δυσσαρεστος* διοτι απο κοντα εγω ουτε κατα διανοια βγαινω με ποδηλατη/σα χωρις κρανος, ουτε που ασχολουμαι).


Δυστυχώς δεν φαίνεται να τα καταφέρνεις και τόσο καλά όμως..

Αν στην αρχική μου ερώτηση, μου έγραφες ότι ακριβώς μου έγραψες τώρα, (χωρίς κάποιες ειρωνείες βέβαια) και χωρίς απαραίτητα καν να μου προτείνεις κάποιο κράνος, και όχι αυτό:



> δηλαδη δε φορας? ΕΛΕΟΣ


σίγουρα θα σου έλεγα και ευχαριστώ κιόλας.. 

Νομίζω πως είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω τις συνέπειες τον πράξεων μου όσο και να αναλαμβάνω τις ευθύνες αυτών και πως το γεγονός ότι έχω επιλέξει να μην φοράω κράνος μέχρι στιγμής δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το αναλύσω.. 

Βέβαια κάθε είδους καλοπροαίρετη κριτική και συμβουλή, με επιχειρηματολογία, είναι ευπρόσδεκτη μόνο που το αρχικό σου μήνυμα δεν είχε δυστυχώς τίποτα απ'όλα αυτά.

----------


## vamvakoolas

εγω εμπορος (γιατι εχω κατηγορηθει καποτε) δεν ειμαι για να σου πω παρε αυτο ή το αλλο. Ουτε θα σου πω παρε τη ταδε μαρκα ποδηλατου. Οπως σε ολα τα παιδια αν εχουν βρει καποιο ειδος και εχουν επιφυλαξεις ή κανουν συγκρισεις γραφω τη γνωμη μου...

Επιχειρηματολογια δε χρειαζεται, φανταζομαι αν οδηγας, δε φορας ζωνη οταν πεταγεσαι περιπτερο ή αν εχει το ιχ σου θορυβο για τη ζωνη που δε φορας θα εχεις βρει καποια πατεντα. Ολα αυτα εχουν ξαναγραφτει (λογια τους χρησιμοποιω) και απο το Νικου Δημου αλλα και απο πολλους στο χωρο της ποδηλασιας. Προσωπικα δε γραφω για να γραφω και παντα επιχειρηματολογω οπως εκατσα και αναλυσα σα χαζος απο τη τεχνολογια των ποδηλατικων ρουχων μεχρι το ειδος ποδηλατων που υπαρχουν και μας ταιριαζουν....

Στο θεμα ασφαλειας ειμαι πολυ αυστηρος και δε θα σταματησω να σχολιαζω γνωμες σα τη δικη σου που αναρωτιεμαι γιατι γραφονται δημοσια (για μαγκια? οτι ειμαι ο ανετος που δε φοραω κρανος? πραγματικα απορω)

Επισης δε κανω προσωπικη αντιπαραθεση, εναντιωνομαι σε αυτη τη νεοελληνικη πρακτικη και ποιος ηταν ειρωνικος φαινεται αν διαβασεις ξανα τη σειρα των γραφομενων...


sorry για το σεντονι αλλα εχω γινει πραγματικα εξωφρενων....

----------


## Νikosanagn

Παιδιά ηρεμήστε...

----------


## senkradvii

Οκ εφόσον γίνεσαι έξω φρενών πάνω σε μια κουβέντα άστο, δεν πειράζει. Καλή καρδιά.  :Smile:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να γίνεται κανεις έξω φρενών, ο καθένας πράτει αυτό που θέλει, χωρίς να δίνει λογαριασμό, κι εγώ μπορεί αν έμενα σε μια πόλη όπως ο Βόλος μικρή, και με πολύ σωστή δόμηση, και χρησιμοποιούσα το ποδήλατο για τις μικρο βολτουλες μου να μην έβαζα κράνος.

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει να χαλιέστε, βραδυάτικο.

----------


## blade_

μεγεια το τζαμπε ποδηλατακι!ευκαιριαρα!καλες βολτες!

----------


## manicx

Σήμερα ήταν η πρώτη φορά που πραγματικά ήθελα να πιάσω οδηγό αυτοκινήτου στα χαστούκια.  Κινούμενος στη Σπύρου Λούη μου ήρθε ένα γκαβούλιακας (σχετικά νέος σε ηλικία) από πίσω και άρχισε να κορνάρει σαν τρελός. Σε κάποια φάση μου κάνει σφήνα από δεξιά για να περάσει και πατάει ξανά την κόρνα σε σημείο που τρόμαξα κι έφυγε το πόδι από το πετάλι. Το τι  :Rant:  έριξα δεν λέγεται. Ειλικρινά σε τέτοιους επικίνδυνους που πιθανότατα τα σκάνε για να πάρουν δίπλωμα δεν ξέρω τι να πω. Πολύ θα ήθελα να σταματήσει και να φώναζα την τροχαία αλλά πάτησε γκάζι κι έφυγε. Μου έσπασε τα νεύρα πρωί πρωί. Στα διάλα...

----------


## Νikosanagn

Εκεί πρέπει να έχεις ένα νεροπίστολο με υδροχλωρικό οξύ, να χαλάσεις λίγο το χρώμα του αμαξιού  :Razz: 

Έλα μωρε μανιξ κι εσύ πως κάνεις έτσι, δεν ξέρεις που ζεις?

----------


## manicx

Βασικά μου την έσπασε που ήρθε δίπλα και κόρναρε. Τινάχθηκα από την σέλα και παραλίγο να χάσω την ισορροπία μου. Ξέρω που ζω δυστυχώς, στην χώρα όπου 1/2 οδηγούς ΙΧ είναι άσχετοι.

----------


## Νikosanagn

1/2? Λες πάρα πολύ λίγο, και δεν είναι μόνο άσχετοι είναι και κάφροι απολίτιστοι κλπ...

Πάντως γενικά απόσο έχω δει τα ποδήλατα τα προσέχουν αρκετά *αρκεί να τα δουν*.

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Μanicx αν έχεις αποφασίσει να πάρεις και μάσκα τσέκαρε και εδώ, πολύ καλές http://www.respro.com/products/indus...t/techno_mask/

----------


## manicx

Έκανα παραγγελία αυτή εδώ... Σε γκρι... Θα έχω κι έναν αφρό ξυρίσματος μαζί αν βρω κανά οδηγό περίεργο να βάζω λίγο στο πρόσωπο και με την μάσκα θα με περνούν για λυσσασμένο...  :Razz:

----------


## harris

Πήγα σήμερα για κράνος, και κατέληξα τελικά με ένα Giro Phase, αυτό της φωτό:



Άλλαξα και τα πετάλια, μου φούσκωσε και τα λάστιχα για χρήση δρόμου (ήταν σε πίεση για βουνό, και όντως η διαφορά είναι τεράστια!!!)... Τα έσκασα είναι αλήθεια ολίγον (70 το κράνος και 14 τα πετάλια) και έτσουξε, αλλά αυτά τα δύο ήταν απαραίτητα  :Wall:

----------


## Kezar

> Πήγα σήμερα για κράνος, και κατέληξα τελικά με ένα Giro Phase, αυτό της φωτό:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87576
> 
> Άλλαξα και τα πετάλια, μου φούσκωσε και τα λάστιχα για χρήση δρόμου (ήταν σε πίεση για βουνό, και όντως η διαφορά είναι τεράστια!!!)... Τα έσκασα είναι αλήθεια ολίγον (70 το κράνος και 14 τα πετάλια) και έτσουξε, αλλά αυτά τα δύο ήταν απαραίτητα


ε οχι και 70 ρε αδερφε το κρανος το giro..αυτα τα αγοραζουμε με 30-40 το max 50..

----------


## kostantis

Πες μας από πού πήρες giro με 30 ευρώ να πάμε να πάρουμε 2-3 να έχουμε...

----------


## Kezar

> Πες μας από πού πήρες giro με 30 ευρώ να πάμε να πάρουμε 2-3 να έχουμε...


τι να κανουμε φιλε κοσταντι εμεις που εχουμε τα κονε τα παιρνουμε φτηνα..χεχε
οπως ειχα αναφερει δουλευα σε ποδηλαταδικο καποια χρονια.ε και εχουμε και εμεις μια εκπτωσουλα..αλλα προιοντα τιμη χονδρικη σε αλλα εκπτωση.!!

----------


## kostantis

:Gun:  :Gun:

----------


## Kezar

παντως παιδια τα downhill ποδηλατα ειναι τα ποιο ανιωθα πιστευω..πρωτη φορα οδηγησα στα 16 μου ενα αμερικανικο ο τυπος το ειχε φερει κομματι κομματι απο αμερικη και κατεβαινε σε αγωνες εδω ελλαδα..
με το που το πηρα βολτα εμεινα..
το βημα τον πεταλιων οι αναρτησεις ειναι αψογα λες και ησουν σε μηχανακι με τις ποιο τελειες αναρτησεις..σκαλλια κατεβηκα σε λακουβες επεσα τπτ..
εχει κανεις καποιο downhill?

----------


## harris

> ε οχι και 70 ρε αδερφε το κρανος το giro..αυτα τα αγοραζουμε με 30-40 το max 50..


Ωρε μη μας τρελαινεις! Και στο ντερνετι που το εψαξα, αντε να γλυτωνα 5-10 ευρώ!!!

----------


## ardi21

> παντως παιδια τα downhill ποδηλατα ειναι τα ποιο ανιωθα πιστευω..πρωτη φορα οδηγησα στα 16 μου ενα αμερικανικο ο τυπος το ειχε φερει κομματι κομματι απο αμερικη και κατεβαινε σε αγωνες εδω ελλαδα..
> με το που το πηρα βολτα εμεινα..
> το βημα τον πεταλιων οι αναρτησεις ειναι αψογα λες και ησουν σε μηχανακι με τις ποιο τελειες αναρτησεις..σκαλλια κατεβηκα σε λακουβες επεσα τπτ..
> εχει κανεις καποιο downhill?


Εχεις ανεβει ανηφορα/κανει πολλα χλμ με downhill γεωμετριας ποδηλατο 17κιλων? Ο απολυτος μαζοχισμος...

Δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι της συγκεκριμενης κατηγοριας για να εχει καλα περιφερειακα.

----------


## Kezar

> Εχεις ανεβει ανηφορα/κανει πολλα χλμ με downhill γεωμετριας ποδηλατο 17κιλων? Ο απολυτος μαζοχισμος...
> 
> Δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι της συγκεκριμνης κατηγοριας για να εχει καλα περιφερειακα.


αν σκεφτεις οτι το ειχα για 1 μηνα διοτι ειχε φυγει για εξωτερικο ναι ειχα  κανει μερικα χιλιομετρα στην παρνηθα που ειναι διπλα μου.
ανετο ειναι..εκτος αν εισαι αδυναμος στα ποδια.

----------


## ardi21

Μαλλον δεν θα εκανες πολλα σερι χλμ :Razz:

----------


## Kezar

> Μαλλον δεν θα εκανες πολλα σερι χλμ


ε ναι δεν εκανα και πολλα..γιατι απο οσο γνωριζουμε φιλαδελφεια παρνηθα ειναι και διπλα κιολας..5 μετρα.

----------


## ipo

> Σήμερα ήταν η πρώτη φορά που πραγματικά ήθελα να πιάσω οδηγό αυτοκινήτου στα χαστούκια.  Κινούμενος στη Σπύρου Λούη μου ήρθε ένα γκαβούλιακας (σχετικά νέος σε ηλικία) από πίσω και άρχισε να κορνάρει σαν τρελός. Σε κάποια φάση μου κάνει σφήνα από δεξιά για να περάσει και πατάει ξανά την κόρνα σε σημείο που τρόμαξα κι έφυγε το πόδι από το πετάλι. Το τι  έριξα δεν λέγεται.


Μου έχουν κάνει κι εμένα αντίστοιχα και με ενοχλεί πολύ. Το καλό με το ποδήλατο είναι ότι στην πρώτη ανηφόρα τα δίνεις όλα και ξεχνάς τα νεύρα που σου προκάλεσε ο απολίτιστος οδηγός. Εκτονώσεις τον εκνευρισμό με γυμναστική.  :Smile: 

Μία φορά είχε πάει να με ρίξει φορτηγό σε χαντάκι. Με προσπέρασε και με έκλεισε αμέσως. Έκανα όσο πιο δεξιά μπορούσα και το τιμόνι μου απείχε λίγα εκατοστά από το φορτηγό.

Αν μου κάνουν σφήνα και μετά τους βρει φανάρι, σταματάω δίπλα τους και τους ζητάω ευγενικά να σέβονται τους ποδηλάτες. Μερικοί λένε ψέματα ότι δε με είδαν, άλλοι ζητάνε συγγνώμη.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Παρεμπιπτόντως, τα φώτα που πήρα από το τζάμπο το πρωί δοκιμάστηκαν πριν 2 ώρες σε σκοτάδι στον δρόμο, και βγάζουν μάτια λέμε!!!


Βγάλε φωτογραφία να δούμε αν είναι τα κλασσικά του e-bay ή κάποια άλλα. Τι μπαταρίες παίρνουν; ΑΑΑ;

Έδωσες 70€ για κράνος... Πεταμένα λεφτά. Επίσης, το κάλυμμα με gel χαλάει πολύ την εμφάνιση του ποδηλάτου σου. Βάλε του και καλαθάκι μπροστά να δέσει η εικόνα.  :Razz:  Επίσης, όπως είπε ο Κωστής, τείνει να φεύγει από τη θέση του και να τρίβεται, άρα να ανεβάζει τη θερμοκρασία στο καβάλο. Αν θέλεις να κάνεις κι άλλα παιδιά, βγάλε το.  :Razz: 

Δε χρειάζεται να κάνεις ορθοπεταλιά για να ξεκουράζεις τον ποπό σου. Μπορείς να στέκεσαι όρθιος στις κατηφόρες, όπως κάνω εγώ μετά από ώρες ποδηλασίας.

----------


## Kezar

με κανενα 100αρι επαιρνες απο πρακτικερ για μηχανακι..οχι καλο αλλα οσο να ναι ρε αδερφε ειναι κλειστο..

----------


## ardi21

> με κανενα 100αρι επαιρνες απο πρακτικερ για μηχανακι..οχι καλο αλλα οσο να ναι ρε αδερφε ειναι κλειστο..


Tωρα θα μου πεις οτι σου κολλαω αλλα εχεις κανει ποδηλατο με κλειστο κρανος? Ειδικα καλοκαιρι?? Αν μου πεις ναι, μαζι με το downhill σε ανηφορα θα σε προσκυνησω... :Razz: 

Μερικα πραγματα δεν τα κανεις ρε παιδια!

ΥΓ. Μηπως εισαι Αεκτζης?? :Worthy:

----------


## Kezar

> Tωρα θα μου πεις οτι σου κολλαω αλλα εχεις κανει ποδηλατο με κλειστο κρανος? Ειδικα καλοκαιρι?? Αν μου πεις ναι, μαζι με το downhill σε ανηφορα θα σε προσκυνησω...
> 
> Μερικα πραγματα δεν τα κανεις ρε παιδια!
> 
> ΥΓ. Μηπως εισαι Αεκτζης??


φιλε μου δεν ειπα οτι εχω κατι απλα συγκρινα τιμες και υλικα..

----------


## ipo

Να δω τον Kezar να ανεβαίνει την Πάρνηθα με ποδήλατο downhill και κλειστό κράνος για μηχανάκι και τι στον κόσμο.  :Laughing:

----------


## Kezar

> Να δω τον Kezar να ανεβαίνει την Πάρνηθα με ποδήλατο downhill και κλειστό κράνος για μηχανάκι και τι στον κόσμο.


ποτε μου δεν φορεσα κρανος ποτε μου δεν  φορεσα στολη..
μονο γαντακια για τα χερια και τελος..
αυτο ειναι κακο βεβαια για την ασφαλεια μου..αλλα δεν τα μπορω ρε αδερφε τα πολλα πραγματα  πανω μου.

----------


## kostantis

Κλειστό κράνος χρησιμοποιώ και εγώ ρε παιδιά,έχει και bluetooth ενσωματωμένο.
Πού το περίεργο; :Razz:

----------


## nm96027

> ποτε μου δεν φορεσα κρανος ποτε μου δεν  φορεσα στολη..
> μονο γαντακια για τα χερια και τελος..
> αυτο ειναι κακο βεβαια για την ασφαλεια μου..αλλα δεν τα μπορω ρε αδερφε τα πολλα πραγματα  πανω μου.


Έχεις πέσει ποτέ;;; :Thinking:

----------


## Kezar

αμε αρκετες φορες..αν σκεφτεις οτι την τελευταια φορα ητανε πριν 1 χρονο ακριβως στο αλσος συγγρου σε κατι αλματα που τα πηρα κομματια με 1 απλο mtb. ενος φιλου.χαχα
χτυπα ξυλο ως τωρα δεν εχω παθει τπτ ουτε εχω χτυπησει ουτε εχω σπασει.

----------


## ipo

> χτυπα ξυλο ως τωρα δεν εχω παθει τπτ ουτε εχω χτυπησει ουτε εχω σπασει.


Αν το σκεφτείς πάντως, πιο φτηνά βγαίνει να χτυπάς ξύλο, παρά να αγοράσεις κράνος.  :Razz:

----------


## Kezar

> Αν το σκεφτείς πάντως, πιο φτηνά βγαίνει να χτυπάς ξύλο, παρά να αγοράσεις κράνος.


πες το ψεματα..χχαχαχ
κοιταξε τα ποιο πολλα ποδηλαταδικα τα παιρνουν υπερβολικα φτηνα..και τα πουλανε ακριβα λογο του μονοπωλιου  γιατι που θα παει αυτος που ασχολειται με ποδηλατα στο ποδηλαταδικο.δεν θα πας να παρεις κρανος μηχανης για ποδηλατο..αν και το κλειστο στο downhill ειναι οτι πρεπει.

----------


## blade_

> με κανενα 100αρι επαιρνες απο πρακτικερ για μηχανακι..οχι καλο αλλα οσο να ναι ρε αδερφε ειναι κλειστο..


μια φορα εσκασε τυπος με μπουφαν μηχανης κ full face κρανος με ποδηλατο σε καφε της περιοχης..περιττο να σου πω οτι χτυπιομουν ακομα 2 μερες μετα...

----------


## Kezar

ε ενταξει οπως την βρισκει κανεις..που ξερεις ο αλλος τι  ειχε παθει για να τα φοραει αυτα..
για να πουμε και την αληθεια το κρανο για τα ποδηλατα μην νομιζεις οτι κανει και τρελη δουλεια ενα 10% σωζει αν πεσεις κατω.

----------


## blade_

σωστα

αν το παρουμε αναλογικα μονο το 10% του σωματος βρισκεται εκει πανω

----------


## Kezar

με λιγα λογια..οτι εχει 1-3 ροδες ειναι επικινδυνω φορας δεν φορας για εμενα το ιδιο ειναι..
+ δεν ειναι να βγεις στον δρομο με ποδηλατο..εγω προσωπικα  πηγαινω βορεια προαστια κηφισσια και προς τα πανω που εχει ποδηλατοδρομους..και οπου εχει χωμα..αλλα βεβαια κανω 1 χιλιομετρο και σταματαω για να ξεκουρασω την μεση μου..

----------


## harris

Και το έλεγα όλη μέρα ότι κάτι ξέχασα να αγοράσω σήμερα  :Wall:  Γάντια ξέχασα  :Wall:

----------


## kostantis

Δούλευες και σε ποδηλατάδικο εάν δεν κάνω λάθος είχες πει...
Μπράβο πάντως έμαθες πολλά από την δουλειά σου! :One thumb up:

----------


## harris

> Βγάλε φωτογραφία να δούμε αν είναι τα κλασσικά του e-bay ή κάποια άλλα. Τι μπαταρίες παίρνουν; ΑΑΑ;


Ναι, ΑΑΑ, το πίσω δύο, το μπροστά 4... το πίσω είναι περίπου σαν αυτό, και το μπροστά είναι ακριβώς αυτό που δείχνει εδώ.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Ναι, ΑΑΑ, το πίσω δύο, το μπροστά 4... το πίσω είναι περίπου σαν αυτό, και το μπροστά είναι ακριβώς αυτό που δείχνει εδώ.


Πωπω μούφες...  :Laughing:

----------


## harris

Την δουλειά τους την κάνουν όμως  :Wink:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Πες μας από πού πήρες giro με 30 ευρώ να πάμε να πάρουμε 2-3 να έχουμε...


 Εγώ 30 το πήρα το skyline απο το amazon με δωρεαν μεταφορικά.

Ρε συ Χάρη, πολλά δεν έδωσες για κράνος?

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 34 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Την δουλειά τους την κάνουν όμως


Για πόσο καιρό είναι το θέμα...  :Razz:

----------


## Kezar

> Δούλευες και σε ποδηλατάδικο εάν δεν κάνω λάθος είχες πει...
> Μπράβο πάντως έμαθες πολλά από την δουλειά σου!


τα βασικα μπορω να πω οτι εμαθα στα 3 χρονια εκει περα..
αυτο που μου εκανε εντυπωση ηταν οτι στον δευτερο χρονο μονταρα 1 κουρσα ολη carbon για εναν αγωνιζομενο που ετρεχε για το συγκεκριμενο μαγαζι...πραγματικα πουπουλο ητανε..βεβαια πηγαινε νομιζω γυρω στα 5000-7000 χιλιαρικα αν δεν κανω λαθος..

----------


## harris

Νικουλάκη, στην ebay το συγκεκριμένο έχει σχεδόν παντού 55 λίρες με τα μεταφορικά, δηλαδή χοντρικά περί τα 63 ευρώ... ε, έδωσα 70... ΟΚ  :Wink:

----------


## Kezar

τουλαχιστον το δοκιμασες σου κανει ολα κομπλε?

----------


## harris

> τουλαχιστον το δοκιμασες σου κανει ολα κομπλε?


Ε προφανώς, επί τόπου κιόλας  :Smile:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Κοίτα αν σου άρεσε αυτό συγκεκριμένα οκ καλά έκανες, πάντως υπάρχουν και φθηνότερα οπως το δικό μου και το indcator, όπους δεν ξέρω αν έχουν ουσιαστικές διαφορές...

Anyway, καλές τούμπες!  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

> Εγώ 30 το πήρα το skyline απο το amazon με δωρεαν μεταφορικά.
> 
> Ρε συ Χάρη, πολλά δεν έδωσες για κράνος?



Δεν με ενδιαφέρει το skyline.

Στο Giro Phase του harris αναφερόμουν συγκεκριμένα. :Wink:

----------


## Kezar

ακου εκει καλες τουμπες..καλο φορετο λενε του ανθρωπου..στο χαντακι θα τον στειλεις με τα λογια σου..αππαπαα..
σου εδωσε καθολου εγγυηση για το κρανος εχω περιεργεια..

----------


## Νikosanagn

Το κράνος έχει DOA?  :onetooth:

----------


## ipo

> Ναι, ΑΑΑ, το πίσω δύο, το μπροστά 4... το πίσω είναι περίπου σαν αυτό, και το μπροστά είναι ακριβώς αυτό που δείχνει εδώ.


Είναι τα κλασσικά λοιπόν. Βρίσκεις στο ebay με 1,7€ με τα μεταφορικά το σετ των δύο. Τα πλήρωσες στο Jumbo τριπλή τιμή.  :Razz: 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...m=250526560973

Να ξέρεις ότι το μπροστινό φεύγει από τη θέση του σε κάποιες λακκούβες, καθώς και αν το ακουμπήσεις σκύβοντας μπροστά. Έχω πάρει δύο τέτοια και μου έχουν πέσει πάνω από 5 φορές κάτω. Το ένα πατήθηκε από αμάξι στην τελευταία του πτώση.  :Razz:  Έτσι καταστράφηκε το αντίστοιχο του Mouse_Potato. Πάντως κάνουν καλή δουλειά για να σε βλέπουν τα αυτοκίνητα, ιδίως στην παλλόμενη ρύθμιση.

----------


## harris

Ναι, ξέρω Γιώργο... χθες το βράδυ όντως έφυγε και μάλιστα μέχρι να πάω σπίτι να το φτιάξω δεν άναβε... μου φαίνεται θα πάω να πάρω άλλο ένα σετ να έχω μαζί μου  :Wink:

----------


## ipo

> Ναι, ξέρω Γιώργο... χθες το βράδυ όντως έφυγε και μάλιστα μέχρι να πάω σπίτι να το φτιάξω δεν άναβε... μου φαίνεται θα πάω να πάρω άλλο ένα σετ να έχω μαζί μου


Δε νομίζω ότι είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή να πάρεις 2ο. Θα σου πρότεινα να δώσεις 5€ και να πάρεις ένα ποιοτικότερο μπροστινό φως από ebay.

Ως προς το φως που έχεις τώρα, μπορείς να το ασφαλίσεις με ένα χοντρό λαστιχάκι. Αυτό κάνω με το δικό μου, περιμένοντας να τα φτύσει τελείως και να περάσω το καινούριο καλύτερης ποιότητας που πήρα.

----------


## senkradvii

Xάρη για το συγκεκριμένο κράνος καλά έκανες! Απλά δεν ξέρω τι καλύτερο προσφέρει από το skyline ή το indicator που αρέσει σε μένα. Ξέρεις κανείς? Καλύτερη ποιότητα κατασκευής?

Λοιπόν πήγα από intersport σήμερα και πήρα μπλούζα που "αναπνέει", για ποδόσφαιρο βέβαια, 10€. Δεν είναι γνωστή μάρκα. Pro Touch λέγεται αλλά την πήρα απλά για να δοκιμάσω την διαφορά. Οι επώνυμες ήταν στις υπετριπλάσιες τιμές + δεν μ'άρεσαν τόσο εμφανισιακά (εκτός από μία πορτοκαλί σημαδούρα της Adidas όλο μούρλια, που θα με έβλεπαν και στο σκοτάδι και χωρίς φως!  :Razz:  ) + δεν βρήκα στο νούμερό μου (γι'αυτό δεν πήρα και την Adidas.) Πάντως μου έκανε εντύπωση που είναι όλες ψιλό φαρδιές.. Έχω απορία όμως.. Αυτές πλένονται κανονικά στο πλυντήριο και σιδερώνονται κιόλας?

Επίσης είδα κάτι κοντομάνικα, τα οποία ήταν σαν κλασσικά μακό, τα οποία όμως έλεγαν πως είχαν την ίδια τεχνολογία polygiene, αλλά και δείκτη προστασίας από τον ήλιο 30 και ήταν αρκετά ωραία! Πάλι δεν είχε στο χρώμα που ήθελα στο νούμερό μου και είπε από βδομάδα πως θα φέρει και θα τσιμπήσω μια. Επίσης στα 10€! ΜcKinley λέγεται η μάρκα και η εταιρία φαίνεται αρκετά ποιοτική και κάτι σαν την Columbia.

----------


## k_koulos

μια ενδιαφέρουσα "βόλτα", δεν έχω σχέση με την ολη φάση, αλλά αν ενδιαφέρει κάποιον απο εσάς ας του ρίξει μια ματιά ...

http://inarcadia.gr/news/ekd/2011/06...1-ladonas2.pdf

----------


## ipo

Με τον ιδανικό καιρό που έχει αυτές τις μέρες, ακόμα και τις καθημερινές οι δρόμοι είναι γεμάτοι ποδήλατα. Όπου και να πας βλέπεις ποδηλάτες. Σε κάθε τετράγωνο, σε κάθε σταυροδρόμι. Σήμερα είδα περισσότερα ποδήλατα παρά αυτοκίνητα. Χαμός!  :Smile:

----------


## harris

> Με τον ιδανικό καιρό που έχει αυτές τις μέρες, ακόμα και τις καθημερινές οι δρόμοι είναι γεμάτοι ποδήλατα. Όπου και να πας βλέπεις ποδηλάτες. Σε κάθε τετράγωνο, σε κάθε σταυροδρόμι. Σήμερα είδα περισσότερα ποδήλατα παρά αυτοκίνητα. Χαμός!


Είμαστε πολλές, γινόμαστε περισσότερες  :Yahooooo: 


*Spoiler:*




			Ψυχές ρε! Τι νομίζατε;  :Evil:   :RTFM:

----------


## senkradvii

Ρε σεις και κάτι ακόμα. Είδα και εκεί αυτά τα μαγνητικά βραχιολάκια της Power Balance. Ρε σεις σε όλους και περισσότερους το βλέπω.. Κάνουν δουλειά μωρέ ή είναι κανά placebo? Είμαι λιγάκι καχύποπτος με κάτι τέτοια..  :Thinking:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Ρε σεις και κάτι ακόμα. Είδα και εκεί αυτά τα μαγνητικά βραχιολάκια της Power Balance. Ρε σεις σε όλους και περισσότερους το βλέπω.. Κάνουν δουλειά μωρέ ή είναι κανά placebo? Είμαι λιγάκι καχύποπτος με κάτι τέτοια..


Mαλακίες του μάρκετινγκ στην κυριολεξία όμως...

----------


## alekan

Αφού τα φορεί κι ο πρωθυπουργός μας μπρε.

----------


## senkradvii

> Mαλακίες του μάρκετινγκ στην κυριολεξία όμως...


Kαι εγώ εκεί την βλέπω την δουλειά ξεκάθαρα. Απλά μου κάνει εντύπωση πως τα βλέπω συνέχεια μπροστά μου! Και είναι και πανάκριβα πανάθεμά τα!

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Αφού τα φορεί κι ο πρωθυπουργός μας μπρε.


Οπ σόρυ δεν το ήξερα αυτό....

----------


## senkradvii

> Αφού τα φορεί κι ο πρωθυπουργός μας μπρε.


Mπρε τι μας λες..  :Thinking:

----------


## alekan

Mόνο με αυτά τα βραχιόλια μπορείς να δεις αύξηση των επιδόσεών σου...

........Auto merged post: alekan πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Mπρε τι μας λες..


Απο εκεί να φανταστείς...

----------


## senkradvii

> Mόνο με αυτά τα βραχιόλια μπορείς να δει αύξηση των επιδόσεών σου...
> 
> ........Auto merged post: alekan πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Απο εκεί να φανταστείς...


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## kostantis

Ωραίος ο Αλέκος. :onetooth:

----------


## ipo

> Ρε σεις και κάτι ακόμα. Είδα και εκεί αυτά τα μαγνητικά βραχιολάκια της Power Balance. Ρε σεις σε όλους και περισσότερους το βλέπω.. Κάνουν δουλειά μωρέ ή είναι κανά placebo? Είμαι λιγάκι καχύποπτος με κάτι τέτοια..


Εγώ να δεις πόσο καχύποπτος είμαι με τέτοια πράγματα. Τα ακούω και γελάω με όσους τα πιστεύουν.

Πριν από λίγο καιρό πήγα στο μαγαζί ενός γνωστού που μεταξύ άλλων πουλάει και τέτοια. Ακολουθεί ο διάλογος, περίπου έτσι. "Εγώ" είμαι εγώ και "Αλέκος" είναι ο Αλέκος.  :Razz: 

- Άσε ρε Αλέκο (του λέω) που θα πιστέψω τέτοιες βλακείες.
- Ρε κι εγώ δεν πίστευα, μέχρι που μου έκαναν το test. Θα πάθεις πλάκα. (μου λέει ο Αλέκος)
- Δε μπαίζει με τη γκαμία να λειτουργεί. Βλακείες που πιστεύουν οι αδαείς.
- Θέλεις να σου κάνω τα δύο test που μου έκαναν κι εμένα;

Φυσικά δε λέω όχι σε δοκιμές. Πόσο μάλλον όταν έχω όλη την καλή διάθεση να αποδείξω στον άλλο ότι λέει βλακείες για να πουλήσει.

Με έβαλε να κάνω δύο test. Ένα ισορροπίας που στέκεσαι στο ένα πόδι και σε πιέζει ο άλλος προς τα κάτω και ένα ευλυγισίας που περιστρέφεις τον κορμό σου κατά τον κατακόρυφο άξονα με τα πόδια σταθερά. Με έβαλε να επαναλάβω το κάθε test άλλη μία φορά για να με πείσει και κατόπιν τον έβαλα να ξανακάνουμε 3 φορές το ένα test (μέχρι που κουράστηκε να με πιέζει προς τα κάτω) και έκανα άλλες 10 φορές μόνος μου το test ευλυγισίας, επειδή δεν πίστευα αυτό που συνέβαινε. Διαδοχικά έκανα δοκιμές με το βραχιόλι πάνω μου (ή στην τσέπη του παντελονιού, το ίδιο είναι) και χωρίς το βραχιόλι.

Ακόμα δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς γίνεται.

Η εξήγηση που δίνει το marketing είναι ότι οι μαγνήτες των βραχιολιών επαναφέρουν στην ορθή μορφή το μαγνητικό πεδίο του σώματος. Δεν ήξερα ότι υπάρχει συνιστάμενο μαγνητικό πεδίο στο σώμα, ούτε θα πεισθώ αν δεν το ακούσω από επιστήμονες.

Μπορεί να είναι και αυθυποβολή, δεν ξέρω. Το ότι είδα μεγάλη διαφορά στην ισορροπία και αισθητή διαφορά στην ευλυγισία είναι γεγονός. Αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να είναι ορθή και η εξήγηση που δίνει το marketing.

Ο συγκεκριμένος μου είπε ότι στο εμπόριο τα περισσότερα είναι μούφες, ακόμα και πολλά που πουλάνε στα φαρμακεία. Δύο μάρκες είναι μόνο οι καλές που έχουν τα πατενταρισμένα μαγνητάκια που κάνουν τη διαφορά. Δε θυμάμαι ποιες, αλλά κόστιζαν 40€. Μου είπε ότι όλα τα φτηνότερα είναι μαϊμούδες που δεν κάνουν δουλειά.


Edit: [ Βρήκα μία πιθανή εξήγηση. Συνδυασμός παραπλανητικού test + αυθυποβολής κατόπιν. Η εξήγηση που δίνει για το test ευλυγισίας "μετά από μερικά δευτερόλεπτα ξεκούρασης, όλοι μπορούν να στρίψουν περισσότερο", δεν ισχύει για τις δοκιμές που έκανα εγώ, διότι έκανα πολλές εναλλαγές με το βραχιόλι και χωρίς αυτό και πάντοτε είχε διαφορά. Οπότε, ούτε θέμα ανοίγματος των μυών ήταν με τη διάταση, ούτε θέμα ξεκούρασης. Μάλλον αυθυποβολή.  :Thinking:  ]

----------


## kostantis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDc43msVVG0

http://www.zougla.gr/page.ashx?pid=93&prid=2

----------


## tsigarid

Ωχ, πως μου είχε ξεφύγει αυτό το θέμα;

----------


## senkradvii

Εγώ για το κολύμπι από πολίστα έχω ακούσει για μεγάλη διαφορά και εκεί είναι που με έβαλε σε σκέψεις..

Πάντως με την αυθυποβολή υπάρχει θέμα.. Εκτός και αν ήσουν ήδη πεπεισμένος μέσα σου πως θα κάνουν δουλειά τα βραχιολάκια..

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Βtw μου γεννήθηκε και η εξής απορία. Αν βάλεις πάνω από 1 βραχιολάκια τότε τι γίνεται?  :Crazy:

----------


## alekan

Να σου απαντήσω με ερώτηση. Heroes, έβλεπες;;

----------


## leros2004

> Ο συγκεκριμένος μου είπε ότι στο εμπόριο τα περισσότερα είναι μούφες, ακόμα και πολλά που πουλάνε στα φαρμακεία. Δύο μάρκες είναι μόνο οι καλές που έχουν τα πατενταρισμένα μαγνητάκια που κάνουν τη διαφορά. Δε θυμάμαι ποιες, αλλά κόστιζαν 40€. Μου είπε ότι όλα τα φτηνότερα είναι μαϊμούδες που δεν κάνουν δουλειά.


Είναι λογικό πώς θα δικαιολογήσουν τα 40 ευρώ που ζητάνε ....
Δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, 3 πηγές παραγωγής υπάρχουν και απλώς αλλάζουν οι στάμπες επάνω.
Τα μόνα μαϊμού είναι συνήθως αυτά των 7-10€ που τα βρίσκεις στα περίπτερα  :Wink: 

Πληροφοριακά αυτά των 40€ είναι αρκετά φθηνότερα πλέον, όσους δαγκώσανε δαγκώσανε...

PS: Το τεστ με τους κοιλιακούς να ζητήσεις να σου κάνουν

----------


## Kezar

μπορειτε να δωσετε κανενα λινκ να τα δουμε?

----------


## ipo

> Πάντως με την αυθυποβολή υπάρχει θέμα.. Εκτός και αν ήσουν ήδη πεπεισμένος μέσα σου πως θα κάνουν δουλειά τα βραχιολάκια..


Όπως είπα, αυτός που μου έκανε τα test (το ένα θέλει τη βοήθεια άλλου) ήταν ο έμπορος. Οπότε είχε συμφέρον από την πονηρή παρουσίαση.

Το δεύτερο test είναι που με προβληματίζει, που το έκανα πολλές φορές μόνος μου, εναλλάξ με βραχιόλι και χωρίς. Τόση αυθυποβολή πια...; Με τρομάζω.  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

Δεν έχω ξεκάθαρη άποψη πάντως. Έχω μία εμπειρία που ενισχύει το αληθινό του ζητήματος, αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι δέχομαι και την εξήγηση που δίνουν. Αν προσέξετε τα λόγια της ψυχολόγου στο video που έδωσα, λένε ότι οι άνθρωποι που έχουν ενισχυτικό βίωμα σε κάποιο ζήτημα, τείνουν να θέλουν να επαληθευτεί και να αυθυποβάλλονται. Άρα εγώ έχω καεί.  :Razz:  Δε μετράει πια η άποψή μου, αφού με επηρεάζει η σχετική εμπειρία (ακόμα κι αν ήταν scam).

Ένας τρόπος να ελέγξεις την αυθυποβολή είναι να βάλεις κάποιον να σου δώσει ένα ψεύτικο βραχιόλι λέγοντάς σου ότι είναι κανονικά (θεωρώντας ότι υπάρχουν αληθινά) και να κάνεις το test. Αν πετύχει, le poul, αυθυποβολή. Αν δεν πετύχει, προβληματιζόμαστε...

Δείτε κι αυτό.




> "Nobody really cares if the bracelet actually provides any positive effect, they just care that they think it does."


Αυτό είναι που μετράει. Αν ο άλλος πειστεί ότι θα τα πάει καλύτερα στον αθλητισμό, είναι μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα. Άρα βγάζουν τα λεφτά τους.  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> Να σου απαντήσω με ερώτηση. Heroes, έβλεπες;;


who? me? Yeah τους 2 πρώτους κύκλους.. Γιατί?

----------


## alekan

Με 2 βραχιόλια, τέτοιος θα γίνεις  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Με 2 βραχιόλια, τέτοιος θα γίνεις


Αν του το πούμε καμιά 10αριά άτομα και του δώσουμε τα βραχιόλια, παίζει να αρχίσει να πετάει σύμφωνα με τη θεωρία του mnp-10.  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

Ε μα ναι τα διαφημίζει ο Lamar Odom.. 

Eπίσης στο επίσημο site της Power Balance μου χτυπάει το Wot για poor reputation!  :Laughing: 

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 43 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Με 2 βραχιόλια, τέτοιος θα γίνεις


Like Hiro??  :Yahooooo:

----------


## alekan

Τα βραχιόλια χαλκού, τα θυμάται κανείς, που έκαναν θραύση κάποτε;

----------


## senkradvii

> Δείτε κι αυτό.
> 
> 
> Αυτό είναι που μετράει. Αν ο άλλος πειστεί ότι θα τα πάει καλύτερα στον αθλητισμό, είναι μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα. Άρα βγάζουν τα λεφτά τους.





> the only benefit derived from the Power Balance bracelet is the idea that it makes you better. Belief is a powerful thing;


Όπως και αυτό..

----------


## alekan

Placebo λέμεεεεε

----------


## senkradvii

> Τα βραχιόλια χαλκού, τα θυμάται κανείς, που έκαναν θραύση κάποτε;


Α μπράβο ρε συ!! Και έλεγα ότι την έχω ξαναδεί την πατέντα!!!! Γιαγιάδες και παππούδες θυμάμαι να τα φοράνε..

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 57 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Placebo λέμεεεεε


Αυτή είναι και εμένα η αρχική μου σκέψη. Αλλά ο Ipos με ξαναπροβλημάτισε.. Θα βρω κάποιον να με τεστάρει!

----------


## ipo

> Αυτή είναι και εμένα η αρχική μου σκέψη. Αλλά ο Ipos με ξαναπροβλημάτισε.. Θα βρω κάποιον να με τεστάρει!


Το θέμα είναι να αναζητά κι εκείνος την αλήθεια κι όχι να προσπαθεί να πουλήσει. Εμένα μάλλον με δούλεψαν.  :Razz:

----------


## alekan

delete me plz

----------


## ipo

Alekan, έδωσα το link (που έδωσες μπερδεμένο  :Razz: ) στην προηγούμενη σελίδα. Στα λόγια της ψυχολόγου που φαίνεται στο δεύτερο μισό, αναφέρθηκα στα προηγούμενα post.

----------


## senkradvii

nope..  :Razz: 

το watch list σου μας δείχνεις.

----------


## blade_

btw απο μπαταρια πως σας παει το φτηνιαρικο σετακι του ebay?τα πηρα και εγω πριν μια βδομαδα κ τα περιμενω...οι μπαταριες ακριβοτερα θα κοστισουν  :Crazy: 



Off Topic


		ταιριαζουν κ τα ανεκδοτα απο γιουγκο εδω  :Razz:

----------


## DESTR0YER

Εμένα με τέσταρε ο θείος ενός φίλου μου, ο οποίος φορούσε ένα...το έκανε και σε όλη την οικογένεια του φίλου μου. Φυσικά δεν είχε να κερδίσει κάτι  :Wink:

----------


## ipo

> btw απο μπαταρια πως σας παει το φτηνιαρικο σετακι του ebay?τα πηρα και εγω πριν μια βδομαδα κ τα περιμενω...οι μπαταριες ακριβοτερα θα κοστισουν


Ο κατασκευαστής αναφέρει 150 ώρες αυτονομίας για το εμπρόσθιο φως, αλλά μάλλον τα παραλέει ή εννοεί πολύ ακριβές αλκαλικές μπαταρίες υψηλής χωρητικότητας. Σε εκείνο που πατήθηκε από αμάξι, είχαν δουλέψει οι μπαταρίες (κίτρινες αλκαλικές ΑΑΑ από ΙΚΕΑ) κάτω από 30 ώρες σε αργή παλλόμενη ρύθμιση (έχει επίσης σταθερή λειτουργία και γρήγορη παλλόμενη) και είχε αρχίσει ήδη να πέφτει αισθητά η ένταση του. Πιστεύω ότι δε θα έβγαζαν πάνω από 50 ώρες.

Πάντως καλά το είπες. Οι 6 μπαταρίες έχουν διπλή τιμή από το σετ των δύο φώτων.

----------


## blade_

εγω σκεφτομαι να χτυπησω εκεινες των ικεα που βγαινουν στο 3ευρο οι δεκα..η καμια επαναφορτιζομενη αλλα αναρωτιεμαι αν αξιζει..

επισης..φευγει τοσο ευκολα απο τη θεση του?εννοεις ξελασκαρει η βαση η πλαστικη η φευγει το φως τελειως?

----------


## vamvakoolas

σχετικα με τα λεντακια επειδη καποτε ειχα το ιδιο θεμα και μαλιστα ειχα αλκαλικες και "εμεινα ενω ημουν σε παραδρομο εθνικης οδου! :Worthy:  αγορασα απο jumbo επαναφορτιζομενες και φορτιστη (εχει σετακι) και γενικα εβαλα επαναφορτιζομενες στα φωτακια εκτοτε. ΑΝ βεβαια θα κανω πολλη ωρα στα σκοταδια εχω και καμια δυο spare στο τσαντακι


και εγω κινεζικα εχω αν θυμαι 4-5 ευρα με μεταφορικα (και να σπασουν και να κλεψουν #@$στηκα  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: )

τελικα αυτο το jumbo αν το ψαξεις εχει θυσαυρους :ROFL:

----------


## ipo

> εγω σκεφτομαι να χτυπησω εκεινες των ικεα που βγαινουν στο 3ευρο οι δεκα..η καμια επαναφορτιζομενη αλλα αναρωτιεμαι αν αξιζει..


Του ΙΚΕΑ παίρνω συνήθως, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν έχουν μεγάλη χωρητικότητα, αν και κάποιοι κάνουν λόγο για περίπου 1150 mAh στις ΑΑΑ. 2€ οι 10 ΑΑ, 3€ οι 10 ΑΑΑ. Δε μας δίνουν αρκετές πληροφορίες οι κατασκευαστές, οπότε δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε συγκρίσεις. Ίσως είναι rebranded Varta, αλλά σαν χωρητικότητα κινούνται κάτω από το μέσο όρο.

Πέρα από τα φωτάκια κι ένα mp3 player, δε χρησιμοποιώ συσκευές με απλές μπαταρίες, οπότε δεν έχω μπει στη διαδικασία των επαναφορτιζόμενων, παρόλο που έχω φορτιστή και μπαταρίες NiΜΗ. Δε μου αρέσει το γεγονός ότι αποφορτίζονται με την πάροδο του χρόνου, ακόμα και χωρίς να χρησιμοποιούνται. Θέλω να παίρνω τη συσκευή και να δουλεύει, ακόμα και μετά από μήνες, όχι να προβλέπω φόρτιση από την προηγούμενη ημέρα. Σε τακτική χρήση φυσικά συμφέρουν.




> επισης..φευγει τοσο ευκολα απο τη θεση του?εννοεις ξελασκαρει η βαση η πλαστικη η φευγει το φως τελειως?


Η πλαστική βάση δεν ξελασκάρει εύκολα από το τιμόνι, αν τη στηρίξεις καλά. Το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στο μηχανισμό ταχείας απελευθέρωσης του φωτός από τη βάση του. Υπάρχει κακή εργονομία στο μοχλό απελευθέρωσης και ανεπαρκής στήριξη σε απότομες επιταχύνσεις. Μου έχει πέσει πολλές φορές κάτω. Προτείνω είτε λαστιχάκι για επιπλέον στήριξη, είτε κόλλημα στη βάση, αν δε σας πειράζει να μένει το φως πάνω στο ποδήλατο.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 16 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> τελικα αυτο το jumbo αν το ψαξεις εχει θυσαυρους


Το Jumbo έχει πετύχει επειδή κάνει μαζικές εισαγωγές από την Κίνα. Αν κάποιος παραγγείλει μόνος του, σε κάποια προϊόντα θα πετύχει καλύτερες τιμές. Το σετάκι των φώτων που πήρε ο Χάρης με 5€ από Jumbo, κοστίζει 1,7€ στο ebay με τα μεταφορικά. Λογικά το Jumbo που παραγγέλνει εκατοντάδες κομμάτια, θα το έχει πάρει 1€ και έχει 400% κέρδος.

----------


## senkradvii

Γενικά προτείνω και εγώ επαναφορτιζόμενες παιδιά! Σώζουν! Έχω να αγοράσω μπαταρίες απλές ούτε εγώ δεν θυμάμαι από πότε!  :One thumb up:

----------


## blade_

thanks για τα λινκ για τις συμβουλες..εδω να παραθεσω οτι μου πηραν δωρο προχθες μια τριγωνικη δηκη(μπαινει αναμεσα στιν οριζοντια κ στην καθετη θεση του ποδηλατου σε γωνια 90 μοιρων) απο τζαμπο κ μου ειπαν οτι κοστιζει περιπου 1.5 ευρω...απο ebay δε τις βρηκα τοσο φθηνες..

κατι ακομα...καμια προταση για αντιανεμικο?τελειως λεπτο ομως χωρις καμια επενδυση..ebay η εδω?

----------


## senkradvii

Eδώ για να το δοκιμάσεις σίγουρα. Αν βρεις κάποιο που σου αρέσει βέβαια στο ίντερνετ *με μια έκπτωση που να αξίζει* τότε why not?

----------


## Tsene

> btw απο μπαταρια πως σας παει το φτηνιαρικο σετακι του ebay?τα πηρα και εγω πριν μια βδομαδα κ τα περιμενω...οι μπαταριες ακριβοτερα θα κοστισουν 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		ταιριαζουν κ τα ανεκδοτα απο γιουγκο εδω


Τα έχω με τις ίδιες μπαταρίες πάνω από μήνα. Έχει καλή βάση στήριξης και δεν φεύγει από τη θέση του. Πρέπει να προσέχεις όμως όταν το βάζεις/βγάζεις. Εγώ παρότι έσπασα τα ακριανά πτερύγια συνεχίζει να στέκεται άψογα.

Με 1£ τις 10+1 μπαταρίες http://www.poundland.co.uk/product-r...-aa-batteries/ δεν σκέφτομαι να πάρω επαναφορτιζόμενες  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> Τα έχω με τις ίδιες μπαταρίες πάνω από μήνα. Έχει καλή βάση στήριξης και δεν φεύγει από τη θέση του. Πρέπει να προσέχεις όμως όταν το βάζεις/βγάζεις. Εγώ παρότι έσπασα τα ακριανά πτερύγια συνεχίζει να στέκεται άψογα.
> 
> Με 1£ τις 10+1 μπαταρίες http://www.poundland.co.uk/product-r...-aa-batteries/ δεν σκέφτομαι να πάρω επαναφορτιζόμενες


Τις στέλνουν και Ελλάδα?  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Τα έχω με τις ίδιες μπαταρίες πάνω από μήνα. Έχει καλή βάση στήριξης και δεν φεύγει από τη θέση του. Πρέπει να προσέχεις όμως όταν το βάζεις/βγάζεις. Εγώ παρότι έσπασα τα ακριανά πτερύγια συνεχίζει να στέκεται άψογα.
> 
> Με 1£ τις 10+1 μπαταρίες http://www.poundland.co.uk/product-r...-aa-batteries/ δεν σκέφτομαι να πάρω επαναφορτιζόμενες


Oι μπαταρίες ψευδαργύρου (Zinc), που προτείνεις, είναι χαμηλής ποιότητας και μικρής χωρητικότητας. Έχουν λιγότερη από τη μισή χωρητικότητα από τις αλκαλικές μπαταρίες και χειρότερη καμπύλη απόδοσης της ενέργειάς τους. Προσωπικά τις αποφεύγω.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AAA_battery

Τα πτερύγια πάνω στο μπροστινό φως είναι πράγματι ελεεινής ποιότητας. Λίγη δύναμη να ασκήσεις (π.χ. να προσπαθήσεις να περιστρέψεις το φακό για να ρυθμίσεις το ύψος της δέσμης) και σπάνε. Τα έχω κολλήσει 2 φορές όμως.  :Razz:

----------


## blade_

αν ειναι 1.2 ευρω παντως με μεταφορικα δε με χαλανε...ας μας πει ο φιλος αν του ερχονται τζαμπε(αμφιβαλλω)

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Γενικά προτείνω και εγώ επαναφορτιζόμενες παιδιά! Σώζουν! Έχω να αγοράσω μπαταρίες απλές ούτε εγώ δεν θυμάμαι από πότε!


ειναι και οικολογικες μιας και δε χρειαζεται να ανακυκλωνεις καθε λιγο και λιγακι αφου κρατανε καιρο !!


Οντως το τριγΩνικο τσαντακι στα jumbo ειναι αρκετα φτηνο (ακομα και απο ebay) δε θυμαμαι αλλα πρεπει να εχει και το praktiker

το τελευταιο μαζι με τα carrefour εχουν φθηνα λαστιχα σαμπρελες! (σαμπρελες τοπ τα λαστιχα αν δεν εχετε λεφτα και...θελετε να κανετε ποδηλατο :One thumb up: ).

----------


## blade_

για πες τιμουλες?αναρωτιεμαι αν υπαρχει πιο εξωφρενικη τιμη απο αυτην που εβαλα εγω λαστιχα(δε ξερω ομως αν ηταν φιλικη τιμη)

----------


## Tsene

> αν ειναι 1.2 ευρω παντως με μεταφορικα δε με χαλανε...ας μας πει ο φιλος αν του ερχονται τζαμπε(αμφιβαλλω)


Πηγαίνω από το μαγαζί και τις παίρνω  :Razz: 
Κατοικώ στο UK.

----------


## blade_

απ του ικεα πιο φθηνες ειναι ?  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> για πες τιμουλες?αναρωτιεμαι αν υπαρχει πιο εξωφρενικη τιμη απο αυτην που εβαλα εγω λαστιχα(δε ξερω ομως αν ηταν φιλικη τιμη)


για να μη τα γραφω

http://praktiker.gr/Product/elastiko...5?catNavId=156

----------


## harris

Ωρέ παιδιά της Σαμαρίνας;;;; Τούτο δω είναι το κάλυμμα που πήρα προχθές από το jumbo 4,99  :Crazy:

----------


## blade_

ωραιες τιμουλες...ειδικα μια βαση παγουριου που θελω...παντως τα τρεκινγκ λαστιχακια τα πηρα ακομη πιο φθηνα  :Razz:

----------


## DESTR0YER

Τώρα που έρχεται καλοκαίρι και θα ξαναρχίσω το ποδήλατο σκέφτομαι για καινούργια σέλα. Αναπαυτική, χωρίς να πονάνε τα @...@ γιατί κάνω πολλές ώρες και κομψή! Έχετε να προτείνετε τίποτα;



*Spoiler:*




Η σέλα του ποδηλάτου σας ύπουλος εχθρός του ανδρισμού σας....Προσοχή! :Razz:

----------


## harris

Πλάκα μας κάνουν, έτσι;  :Crazy:  




> όσοι κάνουν πάνω από 300 χλμ. την εβδομάδα με τα ποδήλατά τους


Είπαμε ρε παιδιά...  :Laughing:   :Crazy:

----------


## manicx

> Τώρα που έρχεται καλοκαίρι και θα ξαναρχίσω το ποδήλατο σκέφτομαι για καινούργια σέλα. Αναπαυτική, χωρίς να πονάνε τα @...@ γιατί κάνω πολλές ώρες και κομψή! Έχετε να προτείνετε τίποτα;
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Η σέλα του ποδηλάτου σας ύπουλος εχθρός του ανδρισμού σας....Προσοχή!


Εγώ πήρα μια βερμούδα με εσωτερικό κολάν/εσώρουχο με μαξιλάρι. Μπορεί να σε περνάνε ότι έχεις μπειμπιλίνο αλλά την δουλειά του την κάνει μια χαρά.

----------


## DESTR0YER

> Εγώ πήρα μια βερμούδα με εσωτερικό κολάν/εσώρουχο με μαξιλάρι. Μπορεί να σε περνάνε ότι έχεις μπειμπιλίνο αλλά την δουλειά του την κάνει μια χαρά.


Έξυπνη ιδέα για μια βόλτα, αλλά δε θα βολεύει όταν θα κατεβαίνω γιατί θα περπατάω σαν χεσμ....ς  :Razz:  Και το καλοκαίρι το χρησιμοποιώ σα μεταφορικό μέσο άρα θα πρέπει καθημερινά να είμαι ντυμένος διαφορετικά  :Wink:

----------


## vamvakoolas

ρεσυ μπας δε πηρες λαστιχο αλλα σοκολατενιο κυκλο :Razz: 

Υ.Γ: Παρε σελα με μεγαλο φαρδος και να εχει απαραιτητα gel...

----------


## senkradvii

Πάντως χωρίς να έχω δοκιμάσει βερμουδίτσα, κάποιες που είχα κοιτάξει μου είχαν αρέσει πολύ εμφανισιακά.  :One thumb up:

----------


## vamvakoolas

Η καλης ποιοτητας βερμουδες ειναι σα μαγιο: εχει ενα εσωρουχο (αρα δε φορας εσωρουχα) στη μεσα ραφη (αφαιρουμενο για πλυσιμο) με ενσωματομενο μαξιλαρακι ή εχει απλως μια ραφη με μαξιλαρακι. Εξωτερικα δε φαινεται τιποτα. Το ακριβο/ποιοτικο εχει να κανει με το μαξιλαρακι αυτο (να αντεχει απο χλμ και απο πλυσιματα) και το εξωτερικο υφασμα (να ειναι διαπνεον/coolmax)

----------


## ipo

Το Praktiker σε μερικά προϊόντα ποδηλάτου έχει πολύ καλές τιμές, ενώ σε άλλα υψηλές. Δεν ήξερα όμως ότι έχει τέτοια ποικιλία. Περιττό να σας πω ότι κάτι καλώδια φρένων τα πήρα ακριβότερα από Αγγλία.  :Wall: 

Blade, πήρες λάστιχα trekking λιγότερο από 4€ το ένα;  :Shocked: 

Απ' ό,τι διαβάζω τώρα online οι μπαταρίες του ΙΚΕΑ ίσως έχουν τον καλύτερο λόγο απόδοσης/τιμής. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν μπαταρίες με μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα, καθώς και άλλες που είναι πιο φτηνές, αλλά αν λάβουμε υπόψη και τους δύο παράγοντες, τότε του ΙΚΕΑ λένε. Για συστηματική χρήση μπαταριών βέβαια ενδείκνυνται οι επαναφορτιζόμενες, αλλά όχι για περιστασιακή.

----------


## senkradvii

Από τις τρόμπες που έχει το Praktiker αξίζει καμία? Θυμάμαι είχα βρε μια Μichelen η οποί μου είχε φανεί αρκετά καλή..

----------


## Kezar

λαστιχα απο  συγκεκριμενο μαγαζι bridgestone για mtb 26αρι τα πηρα 7 ευρω το 1...

----------


## blade_

σλικαδουρες(περιπου) πηρα 6 ευρω η μια περασμενες  :Smile:

----------


## kostantis

Τα jumbo είναι ανοιχτά τώρα και μέχρι τι ώρα;
Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος ας απαντήσει άμμεσα να πάω να ρίξω μια ματιά μήπως και βρω τίποτα καλό για το ποδήλατο πχ κανα φωτάκι.

Danke :One thumb up:

----------


## Kezar

τα jumbο λογικα μεχρι της 9 πρεπει να ειναι..η αλλιως μεχρι 8 και μιση..προλαβαινεις.χεχε

----------


## blade_

9 παρα 10 κλεινουν οι πορτες..οποτε ανετα

----------


## ipo

Πήγα σήμερα λίμνη Μαραθώνα που είχα καιρό να πάω. Ο καιρός ήταν τέλειος, ό,τι πρέπει για μία εξόρμηση 36 χιλιομέτρων. Δε βρήκα πολύ κόσμο στον ποδηλατόδρομο, αλλά είδα κάμποσους ποδηλάτες. Μάλιστα στην επιστροφή από τη λίμνη με προσπέρασε ένα ζευγάρι κουρσίστες και έκανα μία προσπάθεια να τους ακολουθήσω. Το πάλεψα για 1,5-2 χιλιόμετρα, αλλά μετά αυξήθηκε η κλίση της ανηφόρας και πήγαιναν σταθερά με +2 km/h περισσότερα από εμένα, οπότε χάθηκαν στον ορίζοντα (καθώς ο ήλιος έδυε και τα πουλάκια μαζεύονταν στα δέντρα για να πάρουν τον ανοιξιάτικο ύπνο τους, στο γλυκό δειλινό με το απαλό αεράκι  :Razz: ).

----------


## Mouse Potato

Εγώ τις τελευταίες 3 ημέρες (ή μάλλον νύχτες) έχω κάνει ~100km. Ο καιρός έχει ανοίξει και βλέπεις πολλά ποδήλατα σε κάθε γωνία. Έχει γίνει σοβαρό trend κι αυτό φαίνεται καλό.

Ελπίζω βέβαια να μην γίνει τόσο γνωστό ώστε να μας εισάγουν κανένα νέο μνημονιακό νομοσχέδιο...  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Ο καιρός έχει ανοίξει και βλέπεις πολλά ποδήλατα σε κάθε γωνία. Έχει γίνει σοβαρό trend κι αυτό φαίνεται καλό.
> 
> Ελπίζω βέβαια να μην γίνει τόσο γνωστό ώστε να μας εισάγουν κανένα νέο μνημονιακό νομοσχέδιο...


Χαμός γίνεται. Περισσότερο μου αρέσει που βλέπω γονείς με τα παιδιά τους να κάνουν ποδηλατάδες. Αν εξαιρέσω το Amsterdam, δεν έχω ξαναδεί τόσο κόσμο να κάνει ποδήλατο στους δρόμους τα απογεύματα. Για το πρωί, σαν μέσο μετακίνησης στη δουλειά, έχουμε δρόμο ακόμη.  :Smile: 

Θεωρώ πολύ πιθανό να μπουν τέλη κυκλοφορίας στο ποδήλατο ή πινακίδες κυκλοφορίας (απ' ό,τι έχω ακούσει προβλέπονται από το νόμο, αλλά τις έχει καταργήσει ένα προεδρικό διάταγμα, όμως δεν το έχω επαληθεύσει). Αρχικά σαν τέλος ταξινόμησης και αργότερα σαν ετήσιο τέλος. Έχουν χαθεί πολλά έσοδα από τις μειωμένες ταξινομήσεις οχημάτων, από τις καταθέσεις πινακίδων και τη μείωση της κατανάλωσης βενζίνης. Οπότε ο νομοθέτης πρέπει να δει προς ποια κατεύθυνση έχει στραφεί ο κόσμος και όλα δείχνουν το ποδήλατο.

----------


## blade_

παιζει κ αυτο...τωρα τελευταια βλεπω μπατσους κ λεω εχει γουστο να με σταματησουν  :Razz: 

καθημερινα ριχνω κ γω ενα 20ρικο(κοντα στα 50λεπτα)κ βγαινω στον κεντρικο δρομο που με συνδεει με τη θεσσαλονικη ολο κ περισσοτερο

----------


## harris

Εγώ πάντως, προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον, το χρησιμοποιώ αποκλειστικά για την καθημερινότητά μου... κι έχω να κουνήσω το τουτού 3 μέρες  :Whistling: 

Κάνω περί τα 14-15 χλμ την ημέρα, σε τοπικό επίπεδο, και σιγά σιγά θα ανοιχτώ και προς τα έξω, αλλά ακόμα δεν μπορώ να πω ότι νιώθω ικανός... σήμερα πάντως, παρά τα χλμ, δεν μπορώ να πω ότι κουράστηκα όπως χθες, ή προχθές, που είναι καλό σημάδι... Και σιγά σιγά συνειδητοποιώ ότι αρχίζω να βρίσκω έναν καλό ρυθμό χωρίς να κουράζομαι... βέβαια ο ρυθμός δεν είναι ταχύς (γύρω στα 30χαω το πολύ και μέση γύρω στα 11-12 αν υπολογίσω από τους χρόνους που κάνω), αλλά με εξυπηρετεί πάρα πολύ!  :Smile:

----------


## blade_

μια χαρα εισαι..τι παραπανω θελεις..ολοι καπως ετσι πιστευω κινουμαστε..

----------


## hedgehog

> ... (απ' ό,τι έχω ακούσει προβλέπονται από το νόμο, αλλά τις έχει καταργήσει ένα προεδρικό διάταγμα, όμως δεν το έχω επαληθεύσει)..


Δεν είναι πολλά χρόνια που έγινε ντόρος, με ένα πιτσιρίκι που το τρέχαν σε κάποιο νησί του Αιγαίου, επειδή έκανε ποδήλατο χωρίς άδεια κυκλοφορείας...

είχε ξεχαστεί η σχετική νομοθεσία από άλλες εποχές (θυμάμαι το σαπισμένο ποδήλατο του παπού που είχε κανονικά πινακίδες)...

πλέον ο Κ.Ο.Κ. πάντως δεν αναφαίρει κάτι σχετικό (ενώ έχει αρκετές άλλες αναφορές στα ποδήλατα που αφορούν τα φρένα, τα φώτα και τα ανακλαστικά, την σήμανση κλπ)

----------


## ipo

> Εγώ πάντως, προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον, το χρησιμοποιώ αποκλειστικά για την καθημερινότητά μου... κι έχω να κουνήσω το τουτού 3 μέρες 
> 
> Κάνω περί τα 14-15 χλμ την ημέρα, σε τοπικό επίπεδο, και σιγά σιγά θα ανοιχτώ και προς τα έξω, αλλά ακόμα δεν μπορώ να πω ότι νιώθω ικανός... σήμερα πάντως, παρά τα χλμ, δεν μπορώ να πω ότι κουράστηκα όπως χθες, ή προχθές, που είναι καλό σημάδι... Και σιγά σιγά συνειδητοποιώ ότι αρχίζω να βρίσκω έναν καλό ρυθμό χωρίς να κουράζομαι... βέβαια ο ρυθμός δεν είναι ταχύς (γύρω στα 30χαω το πολύ και μέση γύρω στα 11-12 αν υπολογίσω από τους χρόνους που κάνω), αλλά με εξυπηρετεί πάρα πολύ!


Πας πολύ καλά. Αν κάναμε όλοι 15 χιλιόμετρα ποδήλατο σε καθημερινή βάση θα είχαμε πολύ καλή φυσική κατάσταση. Ο ρυθμός σου θα ανεβαίνει όσο περνάει ο καιρός. Ξεκίνησα βόλτες για προπόνηση (όχι για δουλειές, που κοιτάς να μην ιδρώσεις και γίνεις χάλια) με 14 km/h και σήμερα είδα ότι έφθασα σχεδόν 18km/h μέση ταχύτητα σε διαδρομή πολλές ανηφόρες. Φυσικά τώρα που θα αυξάνει η ζέστη θα κόβεις ρυθμό στις ανηφόρες, διαφορετικά θα στάζεις.

Βάλε στο Wildfire την εφαρμογή Runkeeper για να σου κρατάει στατιστικά μετακινήσεων. Σου λέει την ταχύτητα στα διάφορα σημεία, υψομετρικό προφίλ διαδρομής, απόσταση, χρόνο, θερμίδες, ενώ γίνεται εύκολα import στο Google Earth. Επίσης μπορείς να πάρεις με 2,5€ ένα κοντεράκι/οδόμετρο από το ebay. Δεν είναι απαραίτητα αυτά, αλλά έχουν την πλάκα τους και βλέπεις την πρόοδό σου.

----------


## blade_

εγω χρησιμοποιω το endomondo που ειναι παρομοιο κ κανει την ιδια δουλεια..χρησιμευει για να βλεπεις που καθυστερεις,που εισαι γρηγορος κτλ..

οσο περι τελων αν μπουν...ξερετε ολοι τι θα παρουν..

----------


## harris

Κι ότι έψαχνα για μια τέτοια εφαρμογή!  :One thumb up: 

Δε με λέτε; Μιας και με την βροχή σήμερα καθηλώθηκα σπίτι και θα αναγκαστώ να πάρω το τουτού... Τι τιμή θεωρούμε φτηνή για λασπωτήρες;  :Thinking:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ξεκινάνε απο 10-15 μέχρι 50-70 και παραπάνω... Να προσέξεις, να έχουν ανθεκτικές συνδέσεις, στο σημείο που ποιάνουν με τον σκελετό, να μην είναι πλαστικούρες...

----------


## harris

Βλέπω με συμπάθεια ( :Razz: ) αυτό για μπροστά, θα κάνει δουλειά ή θα βγούμε... λασπωμένοι;  :Thinking: 

Για πίσω δεν ρωτάω γιατί βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν λύσεις για όλα τα βαλάντια, οπότε θα κοιτάξω τι με βολεύει καλύτερα  :Smile:

----------


## nm96027

> Βλέπω με συμπάθεια () αυτό για μπροστά, θα κάνει δουλειά ή θα βγούμε... λασπωμένοι; 
> 
> Για πίσω δεν ρωτάω γιατί βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν λύσεις για όλα τα βαλάντια, οπότε θα κοιτάξω τι με βολεύει καλύτερα


Δεν το έχεις άμεση ανάγκη. Εκτός και αν έχεις διάθεση να πάρεις τα λασπωμένα βουνά ή να βγεις στην βροχή. Τα βασικά σε ένα ποδήλατο είναι: τροχοί, αλυσίδα, φρένα, κράνος, φώτα άντε και σέλα.  :Razz:  Όλα αυτά τα έχεις, άρα είναι οκ!  :Cool:  Δεν θες κάτι παραπάνω.

----------


## harris

Μάλιστα κύριε ινστρούκτορα  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

Κοίτα, σήμερα αν είχα λασπωτήρες θα είχα βγει... το ψιλόβροχο δεν ήταν πρόβλημα, αλλά φοβήθηκα την γνωστή μαύρη γραμμή στην πλάτη και στη μούρη  :Razz: 

Η πλάκα είναι ότι είδα στο δρόμο πριν λίγο έναν νεαρό με ΜΤΒ παρόμοιο με το δικό μου, χωρίς λασπωτήρες, και, το κυριότερο, χωρίς να είναι λερωμένο το... άσπρο του μπουφάν!!!! Πως το κατάφερε αυτό άραγε;  :Blink:

----------


## blade_

ε δεν τον σταματαγες?  :Razz: 

και γω ξενερωνω σημερα με τον κ@λοκαιρο...

----------


## ipo

> Κοίτα, σήμερα αν είχα λασπωτήρες θα είχα βγει... το ψιλόβροχο δεν ήταν πρόβλημα, αλλά φοβήθηκα την γνωστή μαύρη γραμμή στην πλάτη και στη μούρη


Θεωρώ τους λασπωτήρες απαραίτητους, αν κάποιος θέλει να χρησιμοποιεί το ποδήλατο σαν καθημερινό μέσο μεταφοράς, όλο το χρόνο. ΟΚ, τώρα ο καιρός είναι καλός, μέχρι αύριο το πρωί θα έχει στεγνώσει ο δρόμος. Αλλά αν πιάσει κρύο, πέρα από τις πολλές μέρες που θα βρέχει, θα πρέπει να περιμένεις και 1-2 μέρες να στεγνώσει ο δρόμος για να βγεις.

Με το mountain, εγγυημένα θα γεμίσεις λάσπη, λάδια στα ρούχα, τα οποία δε βγαίνουν κιόλας στο πλύσιμο. Έχω πετάξει μερικά ρούχα έτσι μικρός, που τα κατέστρεψε το κοκκινόχωμα και τα λάδια από το βρεγμένο δρόμο.

Και μία συμβουλή: Δε βγαίνουμε με το ποδήλατο με το πρωτοβρόχι (όταν βρέξει δηλαδή μετά από 1 μήνα ανομβρίας). Οι δρόμοι γλιστράνε απίστευτα και κινδυνεύουμε, τόσο από δικό μας γλίστρημα, όσο και από αυτοκινήτου. Πριν από χρόνια επέστρεφα από τη δουλειά με το ποδήλατο και έριξε βροχή ξαφνικά τον Ιούλιο. Πέρα από το ότι βρέθηκα ξαπλωμένος σε μία διασταύρωση χωρίς να το καταλάβω και χωρίς να τρέχω, δεν μπορούσα να ανέβω κάποιες ανηφόρες, επειδή δεν υπήρχε πρόσφυση. Σπινάριζε το λάστιχο στην ορθοπεταλιά.  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Φαντάζομαι αυτούς που θα περνούσαν απο δίπλα σου... " Πωπωω.. κοίτα τι κάνει ο μάγκας, burnout με ποδήλατο..."  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> Φαντάζομαι αυτούς που θα περνούσαν απο δίπλα σου... " Πωπωω.. κοίτα τι κάνει ο μάγκας, burnout με ποδήλατο..."


 :onetooth:  :onetooth:  :onetooth:

----------


## ipo

Πού να βλέπατε εκείνους με τα αμάξια που είδαν ένα ποδήλατο να παίρνει αργά μία στροφή και ξαφνικά να βρίσκεται ο ποδηλάτης αγκαλιά με την άσφαλτο.  :Laughing:  Ενώ είχε σταματήσει η βροχή, τα ρούχα έγιναν μαύρα από το καυσαέριο που είχε μαζευτεί στο δρόμο επί 2-3 μήνες που δεν είχε βρέξει. Το πρόσωπό μου είχε γίνει μαύρο, σαν να είχα βάλει φούμο σε στρατιωτική άσκηση. Γύρισα σπίτι και μπήκα κατευθείαν στο πλυντήριο.  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Πού να βλέπατε εκείνους με τα αμάξια που είδαν ένα ποδήλατο να παίρνει αργά μία στροφή και ξαφνικά να βρίσκεται ο ποδηλάτης αγκαλιά με την άσφαλτο.  Ενώ είχε σταματήσει η βροχή, τα ρούχα έγιναν μαύρα από το καυσαέριο που είχε μαζευτεί στο δρόμο επί 2-3 μήνες που δεν είχε βρέξει. Το πρόσωπό μου είχε γίνει μαύρο, σαν να είχα βάλει φούμο σε στρατιωτική άσκηση.


"Αργά?" Που τα πουλάς αυτά βρε κάγκουρα.... :Razz: 

Φαντάζομαι παιδιά τον Ipo... "βρεχει! yes επιτέλους, η ευκαιρία μου να δοκιμάσω τα πατηλίκια που έλεγα!¨ :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

ρε παιδια τι ειστε? σαλιγκαρια?

Με τη βροχουλα το μονο κακο ειναι τα ρουχα μας που θα πρεπει να πανε για πλυσιμο καποια στιγμη και το ποδηλατο που θα πρεπει να πλυθει (στο καπακι, μετα τη βολτα). Φοραμε (αν εχουμε) γυαλια με διαφανεις φακους (για τα απονερα/λασπες απο τους μπροστινους και το τροχο μας) και γαντια με καλη επενδυση  και κρατημα στο τιμονι.

Τωρα αν το ποδηλατο μας το γνωριζουμε (φρενα σε καλη κατασταση, φουσκομενα λαστιχα) δεν εχουμε να φοβηθουμε τπτ..

Αν εχουμε λαστιχα που κοστιζουν κατω απο 4 ευρα  :Razz:  :Razz:  ή δε θυμαμαστε ποτε τα ειχαμε αγορασει  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  προφανως και θα γλυστραμε :Thinking: ή θα φοβομαστε να βγουμε.

Υ.Γ:Στο εξωτερικο που συνεχεια βρεχει πως τη παλευουν καλε? :Whistle:

----------


## senkradvii

> Υ.Γ:Στο εξωτερικο που συνεχεια βρεχει πως τη παλευουν καλε?


Προσαρμόστηκαν υποθέτω θέλοντας και μη. Άλλωστε αν βρέχει και συνέχεια θα γίνεται και σε συνήθεια σε αντίθεση με εδώ..  :Wink:

----------


## harris

> Φαντάζομαι αυτούς που θα περνούσαν απο δίπλα σου... " Πωπωω.. κοίτα τι κάνει ο μάγκας, burnout με ποδήλατο..."


ιερόσυλε, δεν γελάμε με τέτοια πράγματα  :Crazy:

----------


## manicx

> Υ.Γ:Στο εξωτερικο που συνεχεια βρεχει πως τη παλευουν καλε?


Έχουν και ποδηλατόδρομους που είναι από υλικό που εγγυάται καλύτερη πρόσφυση και δεν φοβάσαι τα καγκούρια οδηγούς που στη πρώτη γλίτσα από την βροχή χαίρονται οι οδικές βοήθειες. Χώρια που δεν έχει 25 βαθμούς θερμοκρασία με 90% υγρασία. 

Εγώ σήμερα έκανα κοντά στο χλμ για δοκιμή με αδιάβροχο. Στα 200 μέτρα έσταζα μέσα στο αδιάβροχο από τον ιδρώτα οπότε δεν ξέρω αν ήταν καλύτερα ή χειρότερα από το να βρέχομαι. Γύρισα πίσω κι έκανα ντουζ για να πάω δουλειά. Χώρια ότι αν κάνεις ποδηλασία σε επίπεδο χόμπι (πχ βολτίτσα στο χαλαρό χωρίς να νοιάζεσαι αν γίνεις παπί) και όχι για μεταφορά πχ σε δουλειά, σούπερ μάρκετ, κλπ είναι αδύνατο να πας με το ποδήλατο.

----------


## dkarko

> Υ.Γ:Στο εξωτερικο που συνεχεια βρεχει πως τη παλευουν καλε?


Γενικά πχ για Γαλλία που βρίσκομαι βρέχει πιο συχνά και καθαρίζουν έτσι και αλλιώς κανέναν δρόμο που και που. Έτσι συνήθως δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με γλίτσα στην πρώτη βροχή και όλα τα ποδήλατα που χρησιμοποιεί ο κόσμος σε καθημερινή βάση είναι παλιά, μεταχειρισμένα και σε κακή κατάσταση (Όπως και το δικό μου  :Razz: ). Τα καλά ποδήλατα τα χρησιμοποιούν μόνο για σπορ, όχι στην καθημερινή μετακίνηση.

Αδιάβροχο που καλύπτει όλο το σώμα και κανένα πρόβλημα, δεν καταλαβαίνουν Χριστό.

----------


## blade_

κλαιω οποτε βλεπω το βιντεακι..

----------


## ipo

> Υ.Γ:Στο εξωτερικο που *συνεχεια* βρεχει πως τη παλευουν καλε?


Η συνέχεια στη βροχή εξασφαλίζει ότι οι δρόμοι δε μαζεύουν καυσαέριο, λάδια, χώμα που γίνεται επικίνδυνη γλίτσα, μέχρι να ξεπλυθεί από τις πρώτες βροχές. Είναι τεράστια η διαφορά στην ολισθηρότητα του δρόμου κατά την πρώτης βροχή, σε σχέση με τις επόμενες.

Μιας και αναφέρθηκε η πίεση των ελαστικών. Πριν αλλάξω λάστιχα, δεν ασχολούμουν με τη σωστή μέτρηση της πίεσης των ελαστικών του ποδηλάτου. Τα πίεζα με το χέρι και όταν διαπίστωνα ότι έχει μειωθεί η πίεση, τα φούσκωνα μέχρι να σκληρύνουν πάλι με εμπειρική χονδρική μέτρηση με το χέρι.

Πρόσφατα είπα να ακολουθήσω πιστά τις οδηγίες του κατασκευαστή, που αναφέρει 40-65 psi για τα λάστιχα του mountain. Διαπίστωσα ότι με την εμπειρική μέτρηση τα είχα στα 40 psi. Τα φούσκωσα κατόπιν στα 50-55 psi και είδα μεγάλη διαφορά στο δρόμο. Αισθητά μικρότερη τριβή κύλισης, ενώ η άνεση δεν είχε χαλάσει πολύ.

Όταν διάβασα το μήνυμα του Χάρη σχετικά με τη μεγαλύτερη πίεση που πρέπει να έχουν τα λάστιχα για χρήση σε άσφαλτο, σκέφθηκα ότι ίσως πρέπει να ανεβάσω κι άλλο την πίεση. Χτες λοιπόν έκανα τη βόλτα μου με 60-63 psi (δεν ήθελα να τα πάω στο όριο των 65 psi). Νομίζω ότι υπήρχε ελαφρά βελτίωση στην τριβή κύλισης, αλλά το σίγουρο είναι ότι υπήρχε σημαντική χειροτέρευση στην άνεση. Ένιωθα έντονα κάθε ανωμαλία του δρόμου και τρανταζόμουν.

Θα τα αφήσω ακόμα για μερικές φορές έτσι, αλλά μάλλον θα επιστρέψω στα 55 psi που είχαν καλύτερο λόγο άνεσης/τριβή κύλισης.

----------


## vamvakoolas

καλα ντε...μη βαρατε, ισως λαθος παραδειγμα :Sorry: 


Δηλαδη αν σε πιασει βροχη και εισαι με ποδηλατο (ενω ξεκινησες με συννεφα) τι θα κανεις?

Θα πρεπει να μαθεις
-Να εχεις σε καλη κατασταση το ποδηλατο και καταλληλο εξοπλισμο
-να οδηγας σε ολισθηρο δρομο.

Εγω ειμαι απο αυτους τους "γραφικους" που κυκλοφορουν στη βροχη (και με κουρσα και με ΜΤΒ) και αν και στην αρχη ειχα ενδοιασμους και φοβους στη πορεια τα ξεπερασα. Αν δε βγεις ομως πως θα μαθεις?

----------


## ipo

Συμφωνώ Κωστή σε όσα λες, απλά καλό είναι να προσέχουμε σε ακραίες καταστάσεις. Μιλάμε για 1-2 μέρες το χρόνο με τις πρώτες βροχές, όχι να κάθεσαι μέσα με κάθε βροχή. Ακόμα και το αμάξι αποφεύγω να χρησιμοποιήσω τέτοιες μέρες, αν δεν έχω σημαντική δουλειά. Ακόμα κι αν είναι κάποιος πολύ προσεκτικός και έμπειρος, δε σημαίνει ότι οι εκατοντάδες άλλοι οδηγοί που θα συναντήσει στο δρόμο του, αντιλαμβάνονται τη διαφορά στην ολισθηρότητα, με τις συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες.

----------


## Kezar

η μεγαλυτερη ευχαριστηση μου  για εμενα ηταν οταν ημουν στην βροχη με  το ποδηλατο ολα τα λεφτα απλα.

----------


## vamvakoolas

Greek innovation (ΠΑΤΕΝΤΑ βρε αδελφε  :Razz:  )

----------


## ipo

Στη Γερμανία είχα δει πολύ κόσμο να κυκλοφορεί με αντίστοιχα συστήματα ή απλά με την ομπρέλα στο χέρι και το άλλο χέρι στο τιμόνι. Επίσης κάποιοι είχαν τα παιδιά τους σε μικρό καθισματάκι πίσω, άλλοι σκυλάκια σε καλαθάκι μπροστά.

----------


## Νikosanagn

60 psi... ρε παιδιά εμένα γιατί μου φαίνονται πάρα πολλά? Στο όριο θα έλεγα, εμένα στα 40+ δεν πιέζετε καν. Μην μου μείνει στο χέρι  :Razz: 

Θα δοκιμάσω μέχρι τα 50... αν και πάλι λέω οτι μου φαίνονται πολλά...

----------


## Kezar

αναλογα το λαστιχο...τα michelin αντεχουνε παρα πολυ πιεση..

----------


## kostantis

> Πριν από χρόνια επέστρεφα από τη δουλειά με το ποδήλατο και έριξε βροχή ξαφνικά τον Ιούλιο. Πέρα από το ότι βρέθηκα ξαπλωμένος σε μία διασταύρωση χωρίς να το καταλάβω και χωρίς να τρέχω, δεν μπορούσα να ανέβω κάποιες ανηφόρες, επειδή δεν υπήρχε πρόσφυση. Σπινάριζε το λάστιχο στην ορθοπεταλιά.


Τώρα που είπες για την ξάπλα τι μου θύμησες....
Βρέθηκα και εγώ ξαπλωμένος με τα μούτρα στην άσφαλτο να προσκυνάω  :onetooth:  γιατί έβρεχε και μόλις είχα φορέσει καινούρια λάστιχα,kenda koyote και είπα ας τα δοκιμάσω να δω τι λένε από κράτημα.
Ξεκινάω,αναπτύσσω ταχύτητα,πάω να πάρω την στροφή την διασταύρωση και σγκαρτναγκαμπλαγνκ.... :ROFL: 
Μέχρι και τα αδέσποτα που ήτανε μπροστά στο συμβάν παίζει να γέλασαν..
Θεική ξάπλα... :onetooth:  :onetooth:

----------


## ipo

> 60 psi... ρε παιδιά εμένα γιατί μου φαίνονται πάρα πολλά? Στο όριο θα έλεγα, εμένα στα 40+ δεν πιέζετε καν. Μην μου μείνει στο χέρι 
> 
> Θα δοκιμάσω μέχρι τα 50... αν και πάλι λέω οτι μου φαίνονται πολλά...


Νικουλάκη, δες τις λέει ο κατασκευαστής. Μπορεί να γράφει την πίεση πάνω στο προφίλ των ελαστικών.

Το κάθε λάστιχο χρειάζεται διαφορετική πίεση, ενώ παίζουν ρόλο και οι συνθήκες που χρησιμοποιείται (άσφαλτος/χώμα, βαρύς/ελαφρύς ποδηλάτης). Όσο μεγαλύτερο είναι το βάρος του ποδηλάτη και όσο πιο λεπτό είναι το λάστιχο, τόσο περισσότερη πίεση χρειάζεται.

Η δύναμη που δέχεται το λάστιχο από το βάρος ποδηλάτου και αναβάτη μεταφέρεται στο δρόμο. Αυτή είναι δεδομένη και εξισορροπείται από το γινόμενο της πίεσης επί την επιφάνεια επαφής με το δρόμο (δύναμη = εμβαδό * πίεση). Άρα όσο πιο λίγη πίεση βάλεις σε ένα λάστιχο, τόσο μεγαλύτερη επιφάνεια επαφής με το δρόμο θα αποκτήσει. Γι' αυτό τα λάστιχα με λίγη πίεση πλαταίνουν στο κάτω μέρος επαφής, με συνέπεια την αύξηση της τριβής κύλισης (και της στατικής, αλλά αυτό δε μας νοιάζει πολύ τώρα) και την ανάγκη για μεγαλύτερη καταβολή έργου κατά την ποδηλασία.

Επίσης αν το λάστιχο είναι από τη φύση του στενό (π.χ. κούρσας ή trekking), τότε δεν μπορεί να αποκτήσει την ίδια επιφάνεια επαφής με ένα λάστιχο 2,1" ενός mountain. Επομένως χρειάζεται περισσότερη πίεση από τα mountain, δηλαδή 100-120 psi στα ποδήλατα δρόμου. Σε ένα mountain με λάστιχο 2,4" μπορεί να χρειάζονται 30 psi μόνο. Τα δικά μου είναι 1,95" και ο κατασκευαστής λέει για 40 έως 65 psi.

Πάντως έχεις δίκιο ότι δεν πιέζονται καν... Στα 40 psi τα λάστιχα μου έδιναν την εντύπωση ότι ήταν καλά φουσκωμένα, με τη μέθοδο του ...ζουλήγματος. Όταν όμως μέτρησα την πίεση και από 40 psi την πήγα στα 50-55 psi η βελτίωση ήταν αισθητή στο δρόμο. Καλύτερη κύλιση, χωρίς μεγάλη μείωση της άνεσης. 

Χτες που τα φούσκωσα στα 60+ psi μου πήρε πάνω από 5 λεπτά. Λίγο να αργούσα να βγάλω τη βαλβίδα και έπεφτε ξανά η πίεση στα 50 psi. Ακόμα κι όταν τρομπάριζα αργά (δεν κάνει τέλεια επαφή η βαλβίδα της τρόμπας ποδιού στη βαλβίδα presta) δεν μπορούσα να περάσω τα 55 psi. Πιο γρήγορα έφευγε ο αέρας, παρά έμπαινε.  :Razz:  Ήθελε γρήγορο φούσκωμα και άμεση αφαίρεση της βαλβίδας για να πετύχω τα 60 psi. Μάλιστα απ' όσο διαβάζω οι μεγάλες πιέσεις δεν κρατάνε εβδομάδα στα λάστιχα. Οι κουρσίστες που είναι στα 120 psi, συμπληρώνουν αέρα ανά 2-3 μέρες.

Τα μειονεκτήματα της αυξημένης πίεσης είναι η μείωση της άνεσης, το γεγονός ότι χρειάζεται τακτική συντήρηση (φούσκωμα), η μείωση της πρόσφυσης σε σχέση με ένα λάστιχο με ελαφρώς μικρότερη πίεση (γι' αυτό στο χιόνι οι αυτοκινητιστές προτείνουν τη μείωση της πίεσης των ελαστικών) και το ότι αυξάνεται η πιθανότητα σκασίματος.

----------


## Kezar

βαλε 55 πιεση σε στεγνο οδοστρωμα θα με θυμηθεις..ειναι κατι ενδιαμεσο...αν σηκωσει πανω απο 30 βαθμους θερμοκρασια βαλε 60..
αν μιλαμε για σωστο λαστιχο..

----------


## senkradvii

Ειλικρινά δεν θυμάμαι πότε ήταν η τελευταία φορά που έπεσα.. Πρέπει να ήταν όταν πήγαινα γυμνάσιο που είχα διεμβολίσει μια κυρία επίσης με ποδήλατο η οποία θεώρησε σωστό να καθίσει ακριβώς εκεί που ήταν η ράμπα στο πεζοδρόμιο, για να μιλήσει με την γειτόνισσα. Θυμάμαι να τις μαζεύω τα μήλα μετά..  :onetooth:

----------


## kostantis

Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να ανοίξουμε και ένα τόπικ για τις γκάφες που έχουμε κάνει με τα ποδήλατα μας; :Thinking:  :onetooth:

----------


## Kezar

αν ανοιχτει νομιζω οτι θα ξεπεραστουν οι 200 σελιδες που εχει ως τωρα το θεμα..
αλλα θα εχει πολυ γελιο να διαβασουμε τις γκαφες του καθενος.

----------


## ipo

> 60 psi... ρε παιδιά εμένα γιατί μου φαίνονται πάρα πολλά? Στο όριο θα έλεγα, εμένα στα 40+ δεν πιέζετε καν. Μην μου μείνει στο χέρι 
> 
> Θα δοκιμάσω μέχρι τα 50... αν και πάλι λέω οτι μου φαίνονται πολλά...


Νικουλάκη, ποιο ελαστικό έχεις ακριβώς από αυτά που είχες δείξει; Πρόσεξε διότι σε κάποια με πλάτος 2,35-2,40" το εύρος πιέσεων είναι 23-50 psi. Ακόμα και τα 2,10" έχουν μέγιστη προτεινόμενη πίεση τα 55 psi. Μη δοκιμάσεις να βάλεις πάνω από 45 psi, αν δε δεις τις οδηγίες του κατασκευαστή για τον ακριβή τύπο των ελαστικών σου.

----------


## kostantis

Τα ακροτίμονα βοηθάνε πραγματικά στην ανηφόρα;
Γενικά τόσα χρόνια ακούω ότι όντως βοηθάνε από διάφορα άτομα και από τους ποδηλατάδες που έχω περάσει αλλά δεν το έχω ψάξει σε βάθος αν όντως βοηθάνε.

Επειδή αύριο πάω για το πρώτο service και σκοπεύω να περάσω ακροτίμονα θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν όντως βοηθάνε και πώς βοηθάνε ή απλά είναι μια καράμελα το ότι βοηθάνε..

 :One thumb up:

----------


## Kezar

αν δεν εχεις δυναμη στα ποδια τι ακροτιμονια τι απο εδω τι απο εκει..δεν γινεται τπτ..!!!

----------


## harris

> αν δεν εχεις δυναμη στα ποδια τι ακροτιμονια τι απο εδω τι απο εκει..δεν γινεται τπτ..!!!


Και σωστές σχέσεις μετάδοσης θα προσθέσω... Όπως προείπα, νομίζω, εγώ που ακόμα είμαι τελείως προτάρης, με το Scottάκι βγάζει ανηφόρες που δεν θα το πίστευα ποτέ!  :Wink:

----------


## Kezar

ε ναι φυσικα δεν μπορεις να ανεβεις 1 ανηφορα με 12η ταχυτητα.

----------


## harris

> ε ναι φυσικα δεν μπορεις να ανεβεις 1 ανηφορα με 12η ταχυτητα.


Προφανώς... είναι συνδυασμός όλων... βάρους του ποδηλάτου, σχέσης μετάδοσης, βάρους δικού μας, και δύναμής μας  :Wink:

----------


## ipo

> Και σωστές σχέσεις μετάδοσης θα προσθέσω... Όπως προείπα, νομίζω, εγώ που ακόμα είμαι τελείως προτάρης, με το Scottάκι βγάζει ανηφόρες που δεν θα το πίστευα ποτέ!


24 ταχύτητες έχει;

Το δικό μου mountain έχει 18 ταχύτητες και πραγματικά σε ανηφόρες με μεγάλη κλίση και μήκος με δυσκολεύει. Με το συνηθισμένο μου ρυθμό περιστροφής πεταλιών (πεταλάρισμα το λένε; ), η πρώτη ταχύτητα (μικρός εμπρόσθιος δίσκος, μεγάλο πίσω γρανάζι) επιτρέπει 9±1 km/h. Αν πέσω κάτω από 8 km/h, που το παθαίνω στις ανηφόρες πολλών χιλιομέτρων όταν αρχίζουν να τα φτύνουν οι μύες των ποδιών, αρχίζουν και καταπονούνται τα γόνατα, ενώ κουράζομαι πιο γρήγορα.

Αν είχα 8 γρανάζια πίσω, αντί για 6, θα μπορούσα να πάω με 6 km/h σε αυτές τις ανηφόρες με γρήγορο ρυθμό πεταλιών και να τις βγάλω πιο άνετα. Βλέπω τους φίλους μου με τα trekking και τα mountain των 24 ταχυτήτων, χαλαρά αυτοί γρήγορο πετάλι με 2η ταχύτητα κι εγώ είτε αναγκαστικά πιο γρήγορα, είτε αργά με δύναμη (άρα καταπόνηση και γρήγορη εξάντληση), είτε ορθοπεταλιά. Και πάει στο καλό στα πρώτα χιλιόμετρα βάζεις δύναμη, που έχεις αποθέματα γλυκογόνου. Αν όμως κάνεις ώρες ποδήλατο, δεν τραβάνε τα πόδια, λαχανιάζεις, αρχίζει η αναερόβια καύση και πρέπει αναγκαστικά να σταματήσεις για να ξεκουραστείς. Βέβαια με την προπόνηση βελτιώνεσαι και αντέχεις ολοένα και περισσότερο.  :Smile:

----------


## harris

27 ταχύτητες έχει, αλλά είναι custom made από τον προηγούμενο ιδιοκτήτη του ποδηλάτου, και αν και με αργή τελική σχέση μετάδοσης και άρα σχετικά αργό, ωστόσο στις ανηφόρες είναι απίστευτο! Βέβαια σκέψου ότι άμα βαριέμαι να κατεβάζω, για πλάκα ξεκινάει και με 23η-24η για πλάκα!  :Wink:

----------


## Kezar

οσο ποιο πολυ ζοριζεσαι στο ποδηλατο τοσο ποιο πολυ ζοριζεις της κλειδοσεις σου..και μετα απο λιγα χρονια θα αρχιζεις να πονας.
για αυτο κανουμε ποδηλατο με σταθερο ρυθμο και δεν ζοριζομαστε..!!!

----------


## ipo

> 27 ταχύτητες έχει, αλλά είναι custom made από τον προηγούμενο ιδιοκτήτη του ποδηλάτου, και αν και με αργή τελική σχέση μετάδοσης και *άρα σχετικά αργό, ωστόσο στις ανηφόρες είναι απίστευτο*!


Δεν καταλαβαίνω την εναντιωματική πρόταση. Αργό = καλό στις ανηφόρες εξ ορισμού.

Για εμένα τουλάχιστον είναι περιττές οι γρήγορες σχέσεις. Με τη 18η βγάζω άνετα 35-40 km/h (και παραπάνω από 50 για λίγη ώρα σε κατηφόρα με πολύ γρήγορο πετάλι), δε χρειάζομαι περισσότερα. Αυτό που θα ήθελα είναι μικρότερες σχέσεις για τις επικλινείς ανηφόρες.

----------


## harris

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω την εναντιωματική πρόταση. Αργό = καλό στις ανηφόρες εξ ορισμού.


Εμμμμ... τι είναι αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνεις; Όσο πιο κοντή η σχέση μετάδοσης τόσο πιο αργό είναι αλλά και πιο εύκολο στις ανηφόρες  :What..?:

----------


## ipo

> Εμμμμ... τι είναι αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνεις; Όσο πιο κοντή η σχέση μετάδοσης τόσο πιο αργό είναι αλλά και πιο εύκολο στις ανηφόρες


Συμφωνούμε σε αυτό. Αλλά γιατί στην αρχή έγραψες το "αργό" ως μειονέκτημα;

----------


## blade_

μηπως εννοει ο χαρης οτι ειναι αργο στις ευθειες? :Thinking:

----------


## ipo

Μάλλον αυτό εννοεί, αλλά δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πολλά σενάρια ερασιτεχνικής χρήσης ενός ποδηλάτου βουνού (δηλαδή όχι αγώνες κατάβασης), που να αξιοποιούνται οι πολύ μακριές σχέσεις μετάδοσης. Αντιθέτως βρίσκω ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμες τις κοντές σχέσεις και θα ήταν ένας λόγος για τον οποίο θα επέλεγα ποδήλατο με 9-10 γρανάζια πίσω.

----------


## blade_

m2..αν κ μαρεσουν οι χωματοδρομοι κ τα βραχια,μαλλον επομενη επιλογη θα ειναι ενα καλο ποδηλατο δρομου με 10 γραναζια πισω..πραγματικα αναρωτιεμαι ποσο πιο ευκολη θα ειναι μια ανηφορα σε σχεση με το δικο μου που εχει 7 πισω..

----------


## ipo

> m2..αν κ μαρεσουν οι χωματοδρομοι κ τα βραχια,μαλλον επομενη επιλογη θα ειναι ενα καλο ποδηλατο δρομου με 10 γραναζια πισω..πραγματικα αναρωτιεμαι ποσο πιο ευκολη θα ειναι μια ανηφορα σε σχεση με το δικο μου που εχει 7 πισω..


Πόσους δίσκους έχεις μπροστά; Πολλά ποδήλατα δρόμου έχουν μόνο δύο. Αν βάλεις σύστημα με 3 δίσκους, πετυχαίνεις κοντύτερες σχέσεις στην ανηφόρα, ακόμα και με την ίδια κασέτα πίσω.

----------


## harris

> μηπως εννοει ο χαρης οτι ειναι αργο στις ευθειες?


Ναι αυτό εννοώ!  :Smile: 

Ρε σεις... οι σχέσεις μετάδοσης έχουν να κάνουν με πολλά! Το παιδί που είχε το ποδήλατο προφανώς του ήταν σημαντικές οι κοντές σχέσεις! Εμένα μου είναι σημαντικές και οι κοντές και οι μακρυές! Τι δεν καταλαβαίνετε από αυτό;  :What..?: 

Σκέφτομαι κάποια στιγμή την παραμετροποίηση των σχέσεων με την δική μου χρήση! Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, μπορώ να βάλω ό,τι γρανάζια θέλω, έτσι δεν είναι;  :Thinking:

----------


## blade_

εχω ηδη 3...δλδ 21 ταχυτητες..

........Auto merged post: blade_ πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

χαρη αυτος λες οτι παραμετροποιησε την πισω κασετα?

----------


## harris

> χαρη αυτος λες οτι παραμετροποιησε την πισω κασετα?


Και την πίσω και την μπροστά  :Wink:

----------


## blade_

το πιο σωστο θα ηταν να τον παρεις κ να τον ρωτησεις...βασικα μηπως εχει τις παλιες που σιγουρα θα σε βολευουν περισσοτερο..ποσες ειναι στο συνολο?οι ταχυτητες?

----------


## harris

> το πιο σωστο θα ηταν να τον παρεις κ να τον ρωτησεις...βασικα μηπως εχει τις παλιες που σιγουρα θα σε βολευουν περισσοτερο..ποσες ειναι στο συνολο?οι ταχυτητες?


Είπαμε... 27... 

Και προς το παρόν με βολέυουν άψογα  :Wink:

----------


## blade_

εφοσον ειναι μοντιφα δες μηπως γινεται να σου αλλαξουν το πισω μικροτερο γραναζι με καποιο ακομα μικροτερο..

----------


## Kezar

ολα τα γραναζια αλλαζουν οτι θες..αρκει να βρεις να κουμπωνει το ενα με το αλλο..

----------


## ipo

> Εμένα μου είναι σημαντικές και οι κοντές και* οι μακρυές*! Τι δεν καταλαβαίνετε από αυτό;


Αυτό στα bold δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω. Ανέφερες πριν ως μειονέκτημα το γεγονός ότι έχει εν γένει κοντές σχέσεις. Δηλαδή βάζεις τη μακρύτερη σχέση (27η, δηλαδή το μεγαλύτερο δίσκο μπροστά με το μικρότερο γρανάζι πίσω) και δε σου φτάνει; Θέλεις να πηγαίνεις πιο γρήγορα σε οριζόντιο δρόμο/κατηφόρα απ' ό,τι επιτρέπει η σχέση αυτή;

Μου φαίνεται παράξενο, εκτός κι αν είναι τόσο κοντή πια που δεν επιτρέπει (με γρήγορο πετάλι) πάνω από 30km/h που είπες ότι έπιασες. Με τη μακρύτερη σχέση στο ποδήλατό μου (18η) πιάνω 40 km/h εύκολα και δε βρίσκω χρησιμότητα σε μακρύτερη σχέση. Ήδη σε οριζόντιο δρόμο τα 40 km/h κουράζουν, εξαιτίας της αεροδυναμικής αντίστασης. Συνήθως με 25-30 πηγαίνω σε τέτοιους δρόμους για μεγάλες αποστάσεις με τη 17η σχέση (ή τη 12η). Στις κατηφόρες που μπορεί να πιάσω 50 km/h, το πετάλι είναι άχρηστο, αλλά δε με νοιάζει, αφού μου φαίνεται μεγάλη η ταχύτητα.

----------


## vamvakoolas

λοιπον παιδια υπαρχει ενα μπερδεμα.....



Καταρχην θα πρεπει να μαθουμε οτι δε σημαινει οτι οσο πιο πολλες ταχυτητες εχει το ποδηλατο μου τοσο γρηγοροτερο παει παντου ειναι...
Εξηγουμαι. Για τα ποδηλατα που μπροστα εχουν 3πλο δισκοβραχιωνα (δηλαδη το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο) δηλαδη 3 γραναζια στη πεταλιερα: συνηθως πισω εχουμε απο 6-10 γραναζια (εξαρταται απο τα περιφερειακα και απο τη πισω ροδα μας αν θα εχει 6 ή 7 κοκ)..

Αυτο που ειναι σημαντικο ειναι το ευρος το γραναζιων:οσο πιο μικρος ο αριθμος π.χ 11,12,13 των κορυφων τοσο πιο γρηγορα θα πηγαινουμε και οσο πιο μεγαλος π.χ 34,35,36 τοσο πιο ευκολα θα ανεβουμε τις ανηφορες, (κορυφες ειναι τα "καρφακια" σε καθε γραναζι)

Π.χ αν εχω μια κασσετα (το συνολο των γραναζιων στο πισω τροχων) που εχει ευρος 11 ως 36 με 6 γραναζιαειναι το ιδιο με μια κασσετα με ευρος 11 ως 36 με 10 γραναζια. Δηλαδη θα μπορω να πιασω την ιδια ταχυτητα και να ανεβω το ιδιο ευκολα απλως δε θα εχω τοσο καλες μεταβασεςι ή πιο ενδιαμεσες επιλογες αναλογα με τη κατασταση δεδομενουν οτι μιλαμε για το ιδιο ποδηλατο/αναβατη.

Ελπιζω να εγινα κατανοητος, δε χρησιμοποιησα πολυ τεχνικα μη τα μπλεξουμε....

Υ.Γ:Τα ακροτιμονια στο ΜΤΒ βοηθουν απο ενα επιπεδο και πανω. Αν εισαι αρχαριος θα σε δυσκολεψουν γιατι στα βουνα μονοπατια κοκ βρισκουν σε θαμνους κλαδια κοκ ενω και λογω στασης σωματος δε θα εισαι τοσο...ευκινητος. Αντιθετα αν εχεις αποκτησει τεχνικη σε βοηθα στο πατα-τραβα στα ποδια συνηθως στις ανηφορες. Εγω προσωπικα οπως και πολλοι αλλοι αθλητες δεν εχουμε κυριως λογω κλαδια/θαμνους κοκ

----------


## ipo

> Αυτο που ειναι σημαντικο ειναι το ευρος το γραναζιων:οσο πιο μικρος ο αριθμος π.χ 11,12,13 των κορυφων τοσο πιο γρηγορα θα πηγαινουμε και οσο πιο μεγαλος π.χ 34,35,36 τοσο πιο ευκολα θα ανεβουμε τις ανηφορες, (κορυφες ειναι τα "καρφακια" σε καθε γραναζι)


Πολύ σωστή παρατήρηση. Θεωρούσα δεδομένο ότι μία κασέτα με 8-10 γρανάζια θα έχει μεγαλύτερο εύρος από μία με 6. Αλλά για να το λες εσύ, κάτι θα ξέρεις.

Είναι τόσο σημαντική η μεγαλύτερη πυκνότητα των σχέσεων; Ακόμα και με τα 6 γρανάζια μου φαίνονται αρκούντως πυκνές.

----------


## vamvakoolas

παιζουν και αλλα θεματα και ισως καταλαβαινεις (marketing/πωλησεις κοκ)

Ok καλο ειναι να εχουμε 10πλη κασσετα αρα 3χ10=30 ταχυτητες αλλα δεν εχει τρελες διαφορες με την 9απλη ή την 8πλη ομως αντιστοιχα (αυτο ειναι το ζουμι)

ή η 8πλη με 7πλη και 6πλη και παει λεγοντας

βεβαια ειναι τρελη αναβαθμιση απο 6πλη, 7πλη να πας στη 10πλη...


τελος ενα καλο ειναι οτι αν εχεις τελευταιας τεχνολογιας περιφερειακα (9πλη 10πλη) εχεις πληθορα ανταλλακτικων αλλα και επιλογων σε κασσετες συνδιασμους και μαρκες....

Υ.Γ:Διαβαζα ενα αρθρο ενος παλιου πρωταθλητη ΜΤΒ που ελεγε οτι δουλευε με 9πλη κασσετα (οταν ολοι ειχαν 10πλη) και ελεγε (και εδειξε και τηλεμετρια) οτι και απο αυτες τις σχεσεις δε χρησιμοποιουσε αρκετα γραναζια!! ελεγε 5-6 :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## kostantis

Πέρασα ακροτίμονα τελικά της pro τα μικρότερα που είχε για να μην βρίσκουν αλλά και για να είναι και κομψά!

Άρδη είδα και το ABUS σου από κοντά.Από τις φωτογραφίες φαίνεται πιο ψεύτικο αλλά εάν το δεις από κοντά είναι αρκετά στιβαρό και βαρύ καθώς επίσης.

Κάποιος σε προηγούμενες σελίδες είχε αναφέρει ότι είχε αγοράσει ένα πλαστικό πράμα με γρανάζια μέσα που κλείνει και περνάς την αλυσίδα από μέσα για γρασάρισμα ή καθάρισμα κάτι τέτοιο!
Ποιος ήτανε αυτός και πόσο το αγόρασε; :Biggrin:

----------


## ipo

> Κάποιος σε προηγούμενες σελίδες είχε αναφέρει ότι είχε αγοράσει ένα πλαστικό πράμα με γρανάζια μέσα που κλείνει και περνάς την αλυσίδα από μέσα για γρασάρισμα ή καθάρισμα κάτι τέτοιο!
> Ποιος ήτανε αυτός και πόσο το αγόρασε;


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=2273

----------


## kostantis

ipo :One thumb up: 
Είδα το ίδιο σήμερα στο makro στα 20 ευρώ.
Ήθελα να το τσιμπήσω αλλά δεν ήξερα εάν ήτανε καλή τιμή και το άφησα!

----------


## ipo

> βεβαια ειναι τρελη αναβαθμιση απο 6πλη, 7πλη να πας στη 10πλη...


Έχω δει τεράστια διαφορά σε γνωστούς με 24τάχυτο trekking, σε σχέση με το δικό μου 18τάχυτο mountain. Βέβαια συγκρίνουμε ποδήλατα με πολλές διαφορές, αλλά όταν πάμε δίπλα-δίπλα σε ανηφόρες με μεγάλη κλίση, αυτοί κάνουν γρήγορα πετάλι με 2η ταχύτητα, ενώ εγώ αργά και με πίεση με πρώτη ταχύτητα. Όταν είμαι ξεκούραστος αναγκαστικά τους προσπερνάω, για να μη χαλάσω το ρυθμό μου (9 km/h με πρώτη), ενώ εκείνοι απλώς κατεβάζουν ταχύτητα, πάνε με 6 km/h και τους περισσεύει ένα ακόμη μεγαλύτερο γρανάζι για ακόμα πιο επικλινή ανηφόρα.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> τελος ενα καλο ειναι οτι αν εχεις τελευταιας τεχνολογιας περιφερειακα (9πλη 10πλη) εχεις πληθορα ανταλλακτικων αλλα και επιλογων σε κασσετες συνδιασμους και μαρκες....


Κοιτάζοντας στα online καταστήματα είχα την αντίθετη εντύπωση. Τα περισσότερα εξειδικευμένα εξαρτήματα αφορούν συστήματα 7-8 γραναζιών. Άλλωστε τα 9 γρανάζια δεν είναι ακόμα ευρέως διαδεδομένα, ενώ 10 έχουν λίγοι. Τα περισσότερα ποδήλατα trekking/mountain που πωλούνται τώρα, έχουν 8 γρανάζια. Φυσικά αν πας σε τιμές άνω των 1000€ θα βρίσκεις high end περιφερειακά και 9-10 γρανάζια.

Επίσης είδα ότι για 10 γρανάζια θέλεις ειδική αλυσίδα και γενικότερα περιφερειακά που κοστίζουν περισσότερο. Δεν είναι διαδεδομένα και ενδεχομένως θεωρούνται πολυτέλεια ακόμη ή για αγωνιστική χρήση. Σίγουρα είναι το μέλλον και μπορεί πολλοί κατασκευαστές να έχουν στραφεί σε 10πλα συστήματα, αλλά ακόμα βαράνε τις τιμές.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Υ.Γ:Διαβαζα ενα αρθρο ενος παλιου πρωταθλητη ΜΤΒ που ελεγε οτι δουλευε με 9πλη κασσετα (οταν ολοι ειχαν 10πλη) και ελεγε (και εδειξε και τηλεμετρια) οτι και απο αυτες τις σχεσεις δε χρησιμοποιουσε αρκετα γραναζια!! ελεγε 5-6


5-6 γρανάζια ή 5-6 σχέσεις συνολικά;

Χρησιμοποιώ και τα 6 γρανάζια με το μεσαίο δίσκο, τα 2-3 μεγάλα με το μικρό και τα 2 μικρά με το μεγάλο. Αλλά πολλά από αυτά τα χρησιμοποιώ μόνο για μεταβατική βάση από ανηφόρα σε κατηφόρα και αντίστροφα. Κάνω το 95% των χιλιομέτρων με 1η, 2η, 7η, 8η, 9η, 10η, 12, 18η. Άλλωστε κάποιοι συνδυασμοί ψιλοσυμπίπτουν (π.χ. 12η με 16η), οπότε επιλέγεις είτε το εκείνον που σου παρέχει μεγαλύτερη ευελιξία στις επόμενες αλλαγές, είτε εκείνον που κρατάει την αλυσίδα παράλληλα με τη διεύθυνση μετακίνησης, ώστε να μην έχεις τριβές στην αλυσίδα και φθορές.

----------


## vamvakoolas

στο αγωνιστικο ΜΤΒ σχεδον ολοι ειναι στη 10πλη κασσετα, εγω ειμαι 8πλη (καθαρα για λογους κοστους).

Παντως στο εξωτερικο που παιζουν αλλες τιμες ηδη σπανια βρισκεις καινουργιο ποδηλατο με κατω απο 8πλη κασσετα πισω! ενω ακομα και συστηματα με 3χ6, 3χ7 δεν εχουν πλεον ανταλλακτικα!!στη χωρα μας επειδη υπαρχουν ακομα ποδηλατες με τετοια συστηματα αλλα και μερικοι κατασκευαστες φτιαχνουν καινουργια μοντελα με 3χ7 ή 3χ8 υπαρχει επαρκεια...Παντως τα πλεονεκτηματα ειναι χαμηλοτερο βαρος, εννοειται μεγαλυτερο ευρος στις αλλαγες, ευκολοτερες μεταβασεις,και λογω τεχνολογιας ακριβεια στις αλλαγες (σπανια "σκαλωνουν"...).

Αν θυμαστε ειχα ποσταρει φωτο με τιμες απο ποδηλατα στη Γαλλια που δεν εχουν καμμια σχεση με εδω :Evil: 

Παντως επι της ουσιας τα εχω αναφερει...

Ο τυπος χρησιμοποιουσε 3χ8 αλλα στη πραξη 3χ5 αντε 3χ6 μιας και δε χρησιμοποιουσε καποια γραναζια πισω!!Οπως υποστηριζε ειχε τη καταλληλη τεχνικη. Πααντως προσωπικα και εγω εχω τυχει σε αγωνες να χρησιμοποιησω π.χ 2 γραναζια μπροστα και 1-2 λιγοτερα πισω ειτε απο τεχνικο προβλημα ειτε απο τους....τονους λασπης!! :Razz:

----------


## ttsesm

http://www.cosmo.gr/News/Hellas/324025.html

ωραία πρωτοβουλία από τους φαν του ποδηλάτου στη Αθήνα....well done.

----------


## Kezar

> http://www.cosmo.gr/News/Hellas/324025.html
> 
> ωραία πρωτοβουλία από τους φαν του ποδηλάτου στη Αθήνα....well done.


αυτη η συναντηση γινεται τα τελευταια χρονια φτανουν μεχρι διονυσσο και ξανα πισω..

----------


## pelasgian

> Υ.Γ:Διαβαζα ενα αρθρο ενος παλιου πρωταθλητη ΜΤΒ που ελεγε οτι δουλευε με 9πλη κασσετα (οταν ολοι ειχαν 10πλη) και ελεγε (και εδειξε και τηλεμετρια) οτι και απο αυτες τις σχεσεις δε χρησιμοποιουσε αρκετα γραναζια!! ελεγε 5-6


Πολλές σχέσεις έχουν επικαλύψεις πάντως, δηλαδή, μία μεγάλος μπροστά, 3-4 πίσω, μου βγαίνει στο πόδι ίδια με μία 2 μπροστά 5-6 δίσκος πίσω...

ΟΜΩΣ, κατεβάζεις πιο ευκολα στην επιτάγχυνση τους πίσω δίσκους όταν τρελαίνεται το πόδι από ότι ανεβάζεις από το μεσαίο το μεγάλο.

Οπότε, αναλόγως των περιστάσεων έχεις ΑΛΛΕΣ ΣΩΣΤΕΣ επιλογές στις αλλάγες. 

Διαφορετική επιλογή αν δίνεις μεγάλη ροπή εκείνη την ώρα, διαφορετική αν δίνεις μεγάλες στροφές. 

Εγώ σταμάτησα να σπάω αλυσίδες μέσω προνοητικής αλλαγής με κατεβάσματα σε μεγάλες στροφές πριν κομπλάρω τις κοντές. Αν πας να κομπλάρεις κοντή ΠΙΣΩ ενώ χώνεις βαρυά το πετάλ, πάει η αλυσίδα. Ενώ αν βάλεις την μιικρή μπροστινή είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο. 

Πάντως, η 18η μου είναι αργή. Πολλές φορές απλά πρέπει να ποδηλατώ σαν τρελός για να πιάσω τα 40-45 σε ευθεία. Δεν έχει σημασία αν είσαι μόνος, αλλά έχει σημασία όταν το κωλόπαιδο σε δει «παππού με παντελονάκι τσάκιση» και θέλει να σε περάσει και μετά του πέσει το πνευμόνι (του καπνιστή) στην άσφαλτο βλέποντας ότι είσαι ο σούπερ παππούς.  :Twisted Evil: 

Ένας χθες στην Ιερά οδό το εμπαίδωσε  :Crazy:

----------


## blade_

πρεπει να σκεφτω σοβαρα το ενδεχομενο παντελονιου με τσακιση.. :Thinking: 



*Spoiler:*




 :Razz:

----------


## nm96027

> ipo
> Είδα το ίδιο σήμερα στο makro στα 20 ευρώ.
> Ήθελα να το τσιμπήσω αλλά δεν ήξερα εάν ήτανε καλή τιμή και το άφησα!


Eίναι εξαιρετικό εργαλείο. Εγώ συνήθως βάζω βενζίνη μέσα (χωρίς να κρατάω τσιγάρο) και η αλυσίδα γίνεται καθαρή σαν πλυμένο μαχαιροπίρουνο. Μετά την περνάω και μία με το σπρέι και είναι οκ.

----------


## harris

Όσο κι αν ακουστώ γραφικός ή και............. Παππούς  :Razz:  τι λύση προτείνετε για να μην λερώνονται τα παντελόνια από την αλυσίδα;  :Crazy:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Yπάρχουν κάτι μεταλλικά πιαστράκια και κάτι σκριτς σκράτς (είναι και ιφωσφοριζε τα δεύτερα). Κρατάνε το παντελόνι ενωμένο στο πόδι για να μην ακουμπάει την αλυσίδα.

Γιατί παππούς? Άντε βγάλτη μετά την βρώμα με το λάδι - γράσσο.

----------


## ipo

Μπορείς να πάρεις λουράκια που σφίγγουν το παντελόνι στο ύψος του αστραγάλου. Θα σε καλύψουν κατά 90% και με λίγη προσοχή, δε θα ακουμπήσει ποτέ στην αλυσίδα. Με 2-3 ευρώ παίρνεις με ανακλαστική επιφάνεια, είτε ύφασμα με velcro, είτε με έλασμα.

Επιπλέον, καθάρισε την αλυσίδα σου. Κανονικά η αλυσίδες πρέπει να δίνουν την εντύπωση του στεγνού καθαρού μετάλλου στις εξωτερικές τους επιφάνειες. Αφιέρωσε μία μέρα 1 ώρα με λίγο πετρέλαιο (να το ξεπλύνεις μετά με σαπούνι), για να καθαρίσει εντελώς η αλυσίδα. Κατόπιν λίπανέ τη με ειδικό λάδι και τέλος σκούπισέ τη απ' έξω με απορροφητικό χαρτί. Πρέπει να έχει λιπαντικό στο εσωτερικό των αρθρώσεων, αλλά όχι στην επιφάνεια. Έτσι δε θα μαζεύει μπίχλα και δε θα σε λερώνει στο άγγιγμα.

----------


## Giorgos18

Ψηνεται κανεις για αποψινη βολτα?

Σε ασφαλτρο  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Παίζει να ξεκινήσω σε καμιά ώρα για λίμνη Μαραθώνα. Αν ψήνεσαι, ανέβα.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ipo το άλλο σκ πάμε Λημνούλα?

Θα κάνουμε και καμπινγκ πικ-nick ξέρεις εσύ  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Και δεν πάμε...;  :Razz:  Είναι εύκολη διαδρομή και πάρα πολύ όμορφη, την έχω κάνει ξεπέτα πλέον. 2 ώρες, 36km.

Ειδικά αν πάει κανείς από Σταμάτα, που είχε προτείνει ο Dark_Rex, γλιτώνει 1-2 χιλιόμετρα ανηφόρας στο πήγαινε-έλα, οπότε κάνει και για σχετικά νέους ποδηλάτες.

----------


## Giorgos18

> Παίζει να ξεκινήσω σε καμιά ώρα για λίμνη Μαραθώνα. Αν ψήνεσαι, ανέβα.


Αποψινη aka βραδακι μεσα στην πολη  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Ευχαριστώ για την πρόταση, αλλά όταν μπορώ, προτιμώ τις ημερήσιες ποδηλατάδες στην εξοχή.

----------


## kostantis

> Ipo το άλλο σκ πάμε Λημνούλα?
> 
> Θα κάνουμε και καμπινγκ πικ-nick ξέρεις εσύ


Όπα τι έχουμε εδώ;
Θα κάνουμε και πηδάλι εκτός freeday; :Crazy:  :onetooth: 

Καιρός ήτανε!Θα έχεις τελειώσει και με τις εξετάσεις οπότε θα είσαι κυριλέ! :Cool:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο τεχνική είναι η ερώτηση και ποιοι μπορεί να γνωρίζουν αλλά θα την κάνω. Δημιουργήθηκε ένα θέμα με το adjustment των δισκόφρενών μου και όταν καβαλάω το ποδήλατο και το πιέζω ένα από τα δύο τακάκια του πίσω δίσκου ακουμπάνε πάνω στον δίσκο και κάνει φασαρία. Χαλάρωσα εντελώς το εξωτερικό τακάκι (σε σημείο που να μην έπιανε το φρένο) και είδα πως συνέχιζε να μου το κάνει. Τα έσφιξα ξανά και έκανα ένα calibration (όπως δείχνουν τα βίντεο στο youtube = πατημένο το φρένο και σφίξιμο με άλεν αφού είχα ξεσφίξει από τη βάση) και ο θόρυβος ελατώθηκε πολύ σε σημείο που ακούγεται μόνο όταν ασκείται μεγάλη πίεση στην ρόδα/στο κέντρο. Έτσι ο φταίχτης είναι το εσωτερικό τακάκι του πίσω δίσκου.

Το πρόβλημα: Από την εσωτερική πλευρά έχει μια βίδα (ρύθμιση με άλεν) με την οποία ρυθμίζεις το εσωτερικό τακάκι. Αυτή η βίδα δεν στρίβει με τίποτα προς καμία κατεύθυνση (δεξιά/αριστερά - in/out). Μου την έχουν χαλάσει κατά την ρύθμιση; Φοβάμαι μην την σπάσω. Θέλω να τραβήξω λίγο το τακάκι προς τα "μέσα" όπως καταλαβαίνετε. Τι μπορώ να κάνω για να ρυθμίσω το εσωτερικό τακάκι;

........Auto merged post: Mouse Potato πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 58 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Σκέφτηκα να ρίξω λίγο WD40 εκεί στην βίδα μήπως και κουνηθεί αλλά δεν ξέρω μήπως πάει μέσα στο τακάκι η πέσει στον δίσκο.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Όπα τι έχουμε εδώ;
> Θα κάνουμε και πηδάλι εκτός freeday;
> 
> Καιρός ήτανε!Θα έχεις τελειώσει και με τις εξετάσεις οπότε θα είσαι κυριλέ!


Freeday έχω να πάω κανα δύμηνο λόγω εξετάσεων, αλλα θα πηγαίνω το καλοκαίρι γιατί είναι πολύ ωραία με την δροσούλα, και όχι τόσο εύκολο όσο νομίζεται κάποιοι, βέβαια δεν λέω έχει ψηλογ@αμηθεί η όλη φάση με τον τόσο κόσμο αλλα υπάρχουν και άλλες αντίστοιχες βόλτες μια είναι και τετάρτι με πιο λίγο κόσμο που είναι πολύ ωραία.

----------


## ipo

Αυτή τη φορά πήγα στη λίμνη μέσω Σταμάτας - Αμυγδαλέζας. Είναι περίπου 1 km μικρότερη η απόσταση και γλιτώνεις κάποιες μεγάλες ανηφόρες του Αγίου Στεφάνου, οπότε ο βαθμός δυσκολίας μειώνεται.

Ο καιρός είναι ακόμα πολύ καλός, δεν έχει αρχίσει η ζέστη, αλλά παραδόξως είδα λιγότερους από 20 ποδηλάτες σε όλη τη διαδρομή. Κάποια στιγμή είδα στο βάθος σε μία μεγάλη ευθεία έναν παππού να πηγαίνει αργά με το ποδήλατο. Τον προσπέρασα και έπαθε πελασγίτιδα:




> Πολλές φορές απλά πρέπει να ποδηλατώ σαν τρελός για να πιάσω τα 40-45 σε ευθεία. Δεν έχει σημασία αν είσαι μόνος, αλλά έχει σημασία όταν το κωλόπαιδο σε δει «παππού με παντελονάκι τσάκιση» και θέλει να σε περάσει και μετά του πέσει το πνευμόνι (του καπνιστή) στην άσφαλτο βλέποντας ότι είσαι ο σούπερ παππούς.


Άρχισε να κάνει γρήγορα πετάλι και ήταν κολλημένος πίσω μου, επί ένα χιλιόμετρο, μέχρι την πλατεία της Σταμάτας, όπου αλλάξαμε δρόμο. Τον είχα δει πολλά μέτρα πριν τον φτάσω να πηγαίνει σταθερά με αργό ρυθμό (κάτι σαν παλιά κούρσα είχε), αλλά μάλλον πήρε ανάποδες όταν με είδε να τον περνάω με +10km/h.  :Laughing:  Πάντως καλά πήγαινε για 70 χρονών.


*Χρόνια πολλά Κωστή!*

----------


## pelasgian

> Άρχισε να κάνει γρήγορα πετάλι και ήταν κολλημένος πίσω μου, επί ένα χιλιόμετρο, μέχρι την πλατεία της Σταμάτας, όπου αλλάξαμε δρόμο. Τον είχα δει πολλά μέτρα πριν τον φτάσω να πηγαίνει σταθερά με αργό ρυθμό (κάτι σαν παλιά κούρσα είχε), αλλά μάλλον πήρε ανάποδες όταν με είδε να τον περνάω με +10km/h.  Πάντως καλά πήγαινε για 70 χρονών.


Έεεεεεεεετσι...  :Smile:  Οι νέοι και άπειροι αναβάτες που λόγω των ΠΟΛΛΩΝ λαθών που κάνουν στην τεχνική του ποδηλάτου ΚΟΥΡΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ στιγμιαία είναι ένας πρώτης τάξεως στόχος για κογιόνι. Ειδικά άμα είναι πολύ πιτσιρικάδες, της σχολής των burgers, τσιγάρο, φραπέ και πήραν και κάνα πολύ σέξυ «mountain» για να είναι YO!, είναι πολύ ασφαλή θύματα. 

Αν είχε πάθει «πελασγίτιδα» (παρουσιάζεις κάτι σαν αρρώστια, ενώ είναι το ακριβώς αντίθετο - μήπως είσαι κομμουνιστής; ) θα έβλεπες τον κώλο του επί πολλά χιλιόμετρα προσπαθώντας να τον περάσεις. 

Το έχω σύστημα, να τους βλέπω εγκαίρως και μετά να τους παίζω «κορόιδο» αλλάζοντας ΣΤΑΔΙΑΚΑ την ταχύτητα, μέχρι που να λυώσουν από την βλακεία τους και τον ψυχαναγκαστικό εγωισμό τους. 

Κάτι που οι γυναίκες δεν κάνουν ποτέ, δεν είναι καθόλου ανταγωνιστικές.\

Οπότε, εκεί πρέπει να τις δουλεύεις. Το καλύτερο είναι να πηγαίνεις μία από την δεξιά πλευρά, μία από την αριστερή κάνοντας σβούρες γύρω τους και να σχολιάζεις το ποδήλατο: «α και τι ωραίο, έχει και κουδουνάκι, χμμμμ πολύ σέξυ δισκόφρενα, μου αρέσει η σέλλα σου» κλπ κλπ κλπ.

Το καλύτερο είναι: «αυτή η σέλλα είναι πολύ αναπαυτική!»
«μπα και που το κατάλαβες;;;»
«ο κώλος σου μου φαίνεται πολύ ευχαριστημένος»

Πρόσεξε μόνο μην σου πέσει από τα γέλια. 

Επίσης καφρίλες και αηδίες με σχόλια «τι είσαι εσύ και τι αυτο και τι το άλλο»

ΣΟΒΑΡΟΤΗΤΑ.

Μόνο τρομοκράτηση με μεγάλη καραμούζα που έχει φούσκα στην άκρη και ακούγεται σαν αερόκορνα φορτηγού. 

(βλέποντας φυσικά αυτά που κάνουν οι άλλοι στο freeday).

----------


## ipo

> Κάτι που οι γυναίκες δεν κάνουν ποτέ, δεν είναι καθόλου ανταγωνιστικές.\
> 
> Οπότε, εκεί πρέπει να τις δουλεύεις. Το καλύτερο είναι να πηγαίνεις μία από την δεξιά πλευρά, μία από την αριστερή κάνοντας σβούρες γύρω τους και να σχολιάζεις το ποδήλατο: «α και τι ωραίο, έχει και κουδουνάκι, χμμμμ πολύ σέξυ δισκόφρενα, μου αρέσει η σέλλα σου» κλπ κλπ κλπ.
> 
> Το καλύτερο είναι: «αυτή η σέλλα είναι πολύ αναπαυτική!»
> «μπα και που το κατάλαβες;;;»
> «ο κώλος σου μου φαίνεται πολύ ευχαριστημένος»
> 
> Πρόσεξε μόνο μην σου πέσει από τα γέλια.


Μία τα παντελόνια μπριτάνια, μία οι προμελετημένες και μεθοδικές κινήσεις, μία η άριστη ατσίγαρή σου φυσική κατάσταση και λίγο το σέξυ δεξιό προφίλ, πάω στοίχημα ότι σε κάθε βόλτα θα ρίχνεις τουλάχιστον από τρεις γυναίκες.  :Razz: 

Αντιθέτως, όποιος καπνίζει, φοράει ποδηλατικές βερμούδες, πάει χύμα στο κύμα και ψηφίζει ΚΚΕ, δεν έχει στο ήλιο μοίρα ως προς τις γυναίκες, σωστά;  :Laughing: 

Αρχίζεις και μου θυμίζεις ένα γνωστό μου στο Δημοτικό, που πήγαινε σε άλλο σχολείο και προσπαθούσε να μας πείσει ότι κάθε μέρα με το σχόλασμα τον έπαιρναν στο κυνήγι όλες οι κοπέλες της τάξης του και έτρεχε μέχρι στο σπίτι του, ώστε να γλιτώσει από τον αστείρευτο πόθο των 10χρονων κοριτσόπουλων.  :Laughing:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Το καλύτερο είναι: «αυτή η σέλλα είναι πολύ αναπαυτική!»
> «μπα και που το κατάλαβες;;;»
> «ο κώλος σου μου φαίνεται πολύ ευχαριστημένος»


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  δεν ξέρω αν θα έπιανε αλλά σίγουρα εγώ θα γέλαγα αν ήμουν κοντά και το άκουγα!

----------


## pelasgian

> Μία τα παντελόνια μπριτάνια, μία οι προμελετημένες και μεθοδικές κινήσεις, μία η άριστη ατσίγαρή σου φυσική κατάσταση και λίγο το σέξυ δεξιό προφίλ, πάω στοίχημα ότι σε κάθε βόλτα θα ρίχνεις τουλάχιστον από τρεις γυναίκες. 
> 
> Αντιθέτως, όποιος καπνίζει, φοράει ποδηλατικές βερμούδες, πάει χύμα στο κύμα και ψηφίζει ΚΚΕ, δεν έχει στο ήλιο μοίρα ως προς τις γυναίκες, σωστά; 
> 
> Αρχίζεις και μου θυμίζεις ένα γνωστό μου στο Δημοτικό, που πήγαινε σε άλλο σχολείο και προσπαθούσε να μας πείσει ότι κάθε μέρα με το σχόλασμα τον έπαιρναν στο κυνήγι όλες οι κοπέλες της τάξης του και έτρεχε μέχρι στο σπίτι του, ώστε να γλιτώσει από τον αστείρευτο πόθο των 10χρονων κοριτσόπουλων.


Αχ, μου αρέσεις γιατί είσαι παρεξηγιάρα και τσιμπάς. Τι ωραία αίσθηση, να τσιμπάει ο mod το τυράκι του troll. Όπως θα έλεγε και ο Wan: yessssss, let the anger free, feel the dark side of the force!


*Spoiler:*










Για να τροφοδοτήσω τα πάθη σου, κάτσε να κάνω μία βρετανική δήλωση:

Τρεις σε μία μέρα δεν είναι διαχειρίσιμες αγαπητέ μου. 
Περιορίσου σε κάτι πιο πρακτικό, όπως μία για τρεις μέρες. 

Επίσης, θέλεις να χάσεις 100 ευρώ; Θα έρθω το μεσημέρι με 30C, με πουκάμισο, γραβάτα, παντελόνι τσάκισι να πάμε βόλτα με τα ποδήλατα. Όταν λόγω καπνίσματος θα είσαι προ-εμφραγματικός, θα βάλω στο M&S παντελόνι με την τσάκιση (έχει και ωραία ψιλή ρίγα) ένα πράσινο χαρτονόμισμα που θα έχεις φέρει μαζί μου. Εγώ δεν θα φέρω, γιατί δεν θα χρειαστεί. 

Δεν είναι θέμα φυσικής κατάστασης, είναι το μυαλό του μηχανικού, που πάντα κερδίζει το μυαλό το χαοτικού θεωρητικού για ... πρακτικούς λόγους. 

υ.γ. για όσους ρώτησαν, να πάτε μία βόλτα στα Marks & Spencer, έχει πολύ ωραία παντελόνια συνθετικά, αμέσως αφήνουν τον υδρώτα να φύγει, δεν σκίζονται δεν τσαλακώνονται και δεν χρειάζονται πολύ σίδερο. Μία στις 10 πλύσεις θέλουν ένα καθαριστήριο που με 5 ευρώ στο κάνουν τσίλικο. Αφήστε τις σαβούρες των καουμπόηδων και των προλεταριοριζοντων «YO!» στην άκρη και συνδυάστε την τεχνολογία των υφασμάτων, με την κομψή εφαρμογή. Είναι και αθάνατα πρακτικά. Πρέπει να μαλώσεις με σκύλο και να μην ξέρεις να τους δέρνεις για να χαλάσει. Ταιριάζουν υπέροχα σε ποδήλατα touring με ίσιο τιμόνι και σέλα electra ή brooks για επιπλέον άνεση. 

tata!

----------


## ipo

Πελασγέ, φοβάμαι ότι έκανες μερικές λανθασμένες εκτιμήσεις. Δεν παραξηγήθηκα, ούτε νιώθω την επιθυμία να συγκριθώ μαζί σου, αλλά να κάνω πλάκα. Με το παραπάνω post προσπάθησα απλώς να σου δείξω ότι τείνεις να γίνεις γραφικός με τα σχόλια περί φυσικής κατάστασης και γυναικών που πετάς στο άσχετο.

Επίσης, λυπάμαι που θα σε στενοχωρήσω για μία ακόμη φορά, αλλά δεν καπνίζω. Ίσως σου φαίνεται παράξενο, αλλά υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που δεν καπνίζουν, αλλά δεν προσπαθούν ούτε να το τονίσουν, ούτε να συγκριθούν με τους καπνιστές μιλώντας απαξιωτικά γι' αυτούς. Σεβόμαστε τον άνθρωπο με τα πάθη του και τις προτιμήσεις του.

Για να ξεκαθαρίσω τη θέση μου, ποδήλατο κάνω επειδή μου αρέσει. Μου αρέσει να γυμνάζομαι, να βρίσκομαι στη φύση, να θέτω στόχους και να τους φτάνω, να κάνω παρέα με άτομα που έχουν αντίστοιχα ενδιαφέροντα. Δε νιώθω την ανάγκη να φτάσω κάποιον, να προσπεράσω κάποιον άλλο ή να βάλω στοίχημα. Ούτε μου κάνει αίσθηση να έχω καλύτερο ποδήλατο από άλλους, καλύτερα ρούχα και εξοπλισμό. Αν κάτι με ικανοποιεί, το διατηρώ, αν όχι το αλλάζω και πάντα συναγωνίζομαι στους στόχους τον εαυτό μου. Θαυμάζω άλλους αθλητές ποδηλάτες, αλλά δεν ανυπομονώ να πλησιάσω το επίπεδό τους, ούτε τους ζηλεύω. Αντιθέτως χαίρομαι που βλέπω κόσμο γύρω μου να ασχολείται με το άθλημα, τους χαιρετάω στο δρόμο, αντί να τους πηγαίνω κόντρα και ενίοτε συνεχίζω παρέα μαζί τους.

----------


## blade_

Νομιζω οτι λιγο πολυ αυτο ειναι το νοημα της ποδηλασιας κ του παροντος τοπικ...

----------


## pelasgian

Αν τα διαβάζεις αυτά που γράφω without a grain of salt και απαντάς με σοβαρότητα «πειραγμένου» πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα μπω στην δύσκολη θέση να διευκρινήσω ότι σε δουλεύω ψιλό γαζί και συ τα παίρνεις στα σοβαρά. 

Λέω δύσκολη θέση, διότι είμαι σίγουρος ότι οι περισσότεροι αντιλαμβάνονται το προφανές και αυτό δεν δείχνει ωραία επάνω σου. 

Το αν θα γίνω γραφικός που λες, δεν με απασχολεί, δεν είμαι δα και σε κάνα συνέδριο. Χώρια που σε συνέδρια ακούγονται και πιο χοντρά αστεία. 

υ.γ. πάντως, είμαι παντελώς σίγουρος πλέον ότι είσαι κομμουνιστής, δεν αντιλαμβάνεσαι τα ΑΣΤΕΙΑ. Το ποδήλατό σου μήπως είναι κόκκινο;

----------


## ipo

Πέρα από αντικαπνιστής είσαι και αντικομμουνιστής;  :Laughing: 


Φιλική συμβουλή: Όταν βγαίνεις με το ποδήλατο κοίτα να δεις τι σου αρέσει πραγματικά να κάνεις, όχι να προσπαθείς να βλέπεις αν πηγαίνεις πιο γρήγορα από τους νεότερους, αν φοράς καλύτερο παντελόνι, αν καπνίζεις λιγότερο, αν ψηφίζεις ορθότερα, αν το ποδήλατό σου έχει καλύτερη σέλα. Μην ψάχνεις για ανταγωνισμό και συγκρίσεις, αλλά δες τα κοινά που μπορεί να έχεις με άλλους ώστε να συναναστραφείς. Θα δεις ότι θα νιώσεις καλύτερα με την επικοινωνία, σε σχέση με την κόντρα.

----------


## pelasgian

Αργείς να το καταλάβεις, αλλά στο τέλος φτάνεις εκεί. 
Όπως ακριβώς και με το ποδήλατο!

----------


## Mouse Potato

Σήμερα συνάντησα έναν σχετικά μεγάλης ηλικίας ποδηλάτη με μια κούρσα που το μόνο που τον ενδιέφερε ήταν προφανώς να βρίσκεται μπροστά μου. Καθώς ανέβαινα είχα αποκτήσει έναν σχετικά καλό ρυθμό και έφτασα σε σημείο να τον προσπεράσω. Με το που τον προσπέρασα ανέβασε ταχύτητα και έκανε έναν ελιγμό ώστε να με προσπεράσει. Επειδή διατηρούσα όμως εγώ τον ρυθμό μου τον πέρασα ξανά μετά από κάποια δευτερόλεπτα αλλά εκείνος το μόνο που ήταν να κάνει είναι να ανεβάσει ρυθμό και να με προσπεράσει ξανά και να ρίξει την ταχύτητα του μπροστά μου.

Respect στην ηλικία του τύπου που βρίσκει το θάρρος να ποδηλατεί και ένα μεγάλο κρίμα στην ηλιθιότητα που κουβαλούσε. Δεν βρίσκω λόγο να με βλέπει και να τον βλέπω ανταγωνιστικά σε κάτι που το κάνουμε για τον χαβαλέ μας και δη σε συνθήκες που είναι επικίνδυνες (στενός δρόμος με κίνηση και φανάρια).

Και για να το συνδέσω με αυτά που αναφέρετε, θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον ipo για την δεοντολογία που πρέπει να έχουμε. Βρίσκω σωστό να υπάρχει ανταγωνιστικότητα μόνο με τον εαυτό μας ώστε να φτάνουμε τους στόχους μας και να βελτιωνόμαστε. Το αν εγώ ρίχνω περισσότερες γκόμενες με το ποδήλατο απ' ότι εσύ και αν έχω +5km/h περισσότερη μέση ταχύτητα από εσένα δεν λέει κάτι. Είμαστε συνοδοιπόροι.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Αργείς να το καταλάβεις, αλλά στο τέλος φτάνεις εκεί. 
> Όπως ακριβώς και με το ποδήλατο!


αυτό το στυλ μαστίγιο-καρότο στην Αγγλία το απέκτησες;  :Razz:

----------


## pelasgian

Μα, είναι δυνατόν να κάνετε ΑΘΛΗΤΙΣΜΟ και να ... παρεξηγιέστε όταν σας ... προσπερνάει ο άλλος στο δρόμο; Δηλαδή, απαγορεύεται να «παίξει» κάποιος μαζί σας; Αντί να θυμώνεις, μήπως να του έπιανες την κουβέντα; 

Για αυτό λέω ότι το ποδήλατο είναι θεραπευτικό. Σε μία κοινωνία που θεωρεί (με ολέθρια αποτελέσματα για αυτήν) το ΝΕΟ και το ΠΙΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ και το ΠΙΟ ΜΟΔΑΤΟ τα μόνα «αληθινά» και προεξοφλεί ότι ΑΥΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ είναι ... roadworthy, είναι θεραπευτικό να τρώει τάπες από μερικούς «γκρι πάνθηρες» για να εμπαιδώνει ότι χάνεις όταν χάσεις τον αγώνα μέσα σου, όχι όταν κάνουν «χρίτσι χρίτσι» τα γόνατα ή αν ξεφλουδίσει το παλιάς σχολής ποδήλατό σου. 

Την άλλη φορά έπεσα σε ... 60άρη ποδηλάτη. Φίλε, ο άνθρωπος ήταν κινητή βιβλιοθήκη σε θέματα ποδηλάτου και ήταν και ... τσόβανο. Σε σχέση με κάτι χρέπια σαπιοκοιλιάδες 40άρηδες, ήταν πρώτος γκόμενος. Επίσης, ήταν και «αέρας» στο δρόμο.

----------


## ipo

Mouse, ο τύπος μπορεί να νόμιζε ότι εσύ είχες βάλει στόχο να τον προσπερνάς συνεχώς.  :Razz:  Σκέψου τώρα να λέει στους φίλους του:
"Συνάντησα ένα παλικάρι που ήθελε να μου το παίξει μάγκας και με προσπερνούσε συνέχεια, λες και δεν είχε άλλη δουλειά να κάνει. Αλλά τα είδε όλα όταν είδε πως δε με φτάνει."  :Razz: 

Ίσως μερικοί νιώθουν άβολα με την ηλικία τους και προσπαθούν να αποδεικνύουν (είτε στους άλλους, είτε στον εαυτό τους) ότι είναι ακμαίοι. Κακό γι' αυτούς βέβαια που σκέφτονται έτσι, αλλά καλό είναι που κάνουν ποδήλατο.

Πάντως χαίρομαι που ο κόσμος το έχει ρίξει στην ποδηλασία, για όποιο λόγο κι αν το κάνει. Θα αποκτήσει καλή φυσική κατάσταση ο μέσος Έλληνας, θα μειωθεί το καυσαέριο στις μεγαλουπόλεις και θα γλιτώσουμε τη διαρροή συναλλάγματος από το πετρέλαιο που εισάγουμε για την παραγωγή καυσίμων.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Μα, είναι δυνατόν να κάνετε ΑΘΛΗΤΙΣΜΟ και να ... παρεξηγιέστε όταν σας ... προσπερνάει ο άλλος στο δρόμο; Δηλαδή, απαγορεύεται να «παίξει» κάποιος μαζί σας; Αντί να θυμώνεις, μήπως να του έπιανες την κουβέντα;


Η ηλιθιότητα του τύπου ήταν απερίγραπτη. Εκτός του ότι δεν μπορούσε να ακολουθήσει τον ρυθμό μου με προσπέρναγε για κάποια δευτερόλεπτα και καθόταν μπροστά μου για να με κόψει.

Επίσης ουδέποτε δεν θα έπιανα την κουβέντα σε κάποιον που μου δείχνει με τον έναν ή τον άλλο τρόπο το κόμπλεξ κατωτερότητας του.

Εκτός αυτού ήταν άκρως επικίνδυνος γιατί με έκλεινε σε δρόμο ο οποίος είχε μόνο μια λωρίδα για τα αυτοκίνητα και τα πράγματα ήταν οριακά. Αν ήθελε να με ανταγωνιστεί στα ίσια μετά χαράς να το έκανα σε ελεγχόμενες συνθήκες και με ίδιο ποδήλατο.

........Auto merged post: Mouse Potato πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 7 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Mouse, ο τύπος μπορεί να νόμιζε ότι εσύ είχες βάλει στόχο να τον προσπερνάς συνεχώς.  Σκέψου τώρα να λέει στους φίλους του:
> "Συνάντησα ένα παλικάρι που ήθελε να μου το παίξει μάγκας και με προσπερνούσε συνέχεια, λες και δεν είχε άλλη δουλειά να κάνει. Αλλά τα είδε όλα όταν είδε πως δε με φτάνει."


Ο σταθερός ρυθμός μου αποδείκνυε πως δεν είχα τέτοιο σκοπό. Το αντίθετο μάλιστα.

Τελικά έστριψε σε μια διασταύρωση και συνέχισα χωρίς να έχω έναν μ****** μπροστά μου να με κόβει.

----------


## ipo

> Μα, είναι δυνατόν να κάνετε ΑΘΛΗΤΙΣΜΟ και να ... παρεξηγιέστε όταν σας ... προσπερνάει ο άλλος στο δρόμο;


Εσύ είπες μερικά post πιο πριν ότι δε σου αρέσει να περνούν νέοι στο δρόμο. Με τον εαυτό σου τα βάζεις τώρα;  :Razz:  Αυτό σου λέμε, ότι δεν είναι κακό να σε προσπεράσει κάποιος, ίσα-ίσα τον χαίρεσαι που έχει καλή φυσική κατάσταση.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ίσως μερικοί νιώθουν άβολα με την ηλικία τους και προσπαθούν να αποδεικνύουν (είτε στους άλλους, είτε στον εαυτό τους) ότι είναι ακμαίοι. Κακό γι' αυτούς βέβαια που σκέφτονται έτσι, αλλά καλό είναι που κάνουν ποδήλατο.


Αυτό ακριβώς ήθελε να αποδείξει σ' εμένα ή/και στον εαυτό του.

----------


## pelasgian

Την επόμενη φορά, δοκίμασε να πας από το πλάι, να πεις «καλήμερα, ωραία μέρα για ποδηλατάδα, κάνετε καιρό ποδήλατο; το βρίσκω σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση». Μετά αφού τον χαιρετίσεις ευγενικά πες ότι: «θα πρέπει να βιαστώ τώρα διότι προέκυψε κάτι, καλή σας μέρα και πάλι».

Συνήθως, είναι η «ποζερία» και «περιφρόνηση» προς τον άλλο ποδηλάτη που κάνει να εμφανίζονται «συμπεριφορές». Αν απλά και επιδεικτικά τον προσπεράσεις, μπορεί να αποφασίσει να κάνει και αυτός επίδειξη, εξάλλου, τα παιχνίδια επιτρέπονται σε όλες τις ηλικίες. Να δείτε τον DSK.

Το θεωρώ αδιανόητο σε μία πόλη εκατομυρίων ΚΟΝΣΕΡΒΩΝ με ρόδες, να συναντήσω ποδηλάτη στον δρόμο και να μην τον χαιρετίσω ή να μην πιάσω την κουβέντα. Αν γίνουν και οι ποδηλάτες αδιάφοροι και κομπλεξικοί σαν τους οδηγούς των αυτοκινήτων, χαθήκαμε. Ήδη έχει εμφανιστεί το είδος των πανάκριβων επιδεικτικών ποδηλάτων που δεν σου μιλάνε στο δρόμο επειδή «είναι ανώτεροι» και οι οποίοι look down on you. 

υ.γ. ipo, τώρα θα κάνεις και quote στα αστεία μου για να ... επιχειρηματολογήσεις; Εξάλλου, δεν είπα ότι ΕΜΕΝΑ δεν μου αρέσει, είπα ότι ΕΚΕΙΝΩΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ όταν δεν μπορούν.

υ.γ.2 απλά εμένα τυχαίνει να μου αρέσει που σε αυτούς δεν τους αρέσει  :Laughing: 

υ.γ.3. επίσης, γυρίζω και κυνηγάω του σκύλους που τρέχουν και με γαυγίζουν, το οποίο είναι ακόμα πιο διασκεδαστικό. Δοκιμάστε το εξής: απότομο φρένο με γραμμή στο δρόμο, γύρισμα κεφαλιού και ασκαρδαμικτή κοίταγμα σε στυλ: «τρέχει τίποτα» και όταν παγώσει ο σκύλος, μεταβολή και κατά πάνω του... Τρελό γέλιο όταν αρχίσει να πηγαίνει γύρω γύρω και τον ακουλουθείς χτυπώντας το κουδούνι.

----------


## ipo

> Την άλλη φορά έπεσα σε ... 60άρη ποδηλάτη. Φίλε, ο άνθρωπος ήταν κινητή βιβλιοθήκη σε θέματα ποδηλάτου και ήταν και ... τσόβανο. Σε σχέση με κάτι χρέπια σαπιοκοιλιάδες 40άρηδες, ήταν πρώτος γκόμενος. Επίσης, ήταν και «αέρας» στο δρόμο.


Αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα... Όταν ξεκίνησα να κάνω ποδήλατο και πήγαινα στο Άλσος Συγγρού, με είχε περάσει στην ανηφόρα του άλσους ένας τύπος 60χρονών τρέχοντας.  :Laughing:  Με ένα μήνα προπόνησης όμως πήγαινα με καλύτερο ρυθμό από τους περισσότερους ποδηλάτες.

----------


## pelasgian

> Αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα... Όταν ξεκίνησα να κάνω ποδήλατο και πήγαινα στο Άλσος Συγγρού, με είχε περάσει στην ανηφόρα του άλσους ένας τύπος 60χρονών τρέχοντας.  Με ένα μήνα προπόνησης όμως πήγαινα με καλύτερο ρυθμό από τους περισσότερους ποδηλάτες.


Ξέρεις πόσοι ήταν ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΙ ότι ο «γέρος» δεν μπορεί να πάρει τα πόδια του και αυτοί ως τζόβανοι ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ οφείλουν να του πουν «τόπο στα νιάτα» και μετά είδαν τα @@ τους στο παρμπρίζ; (όπως όταν κάνεις την λάθος εκτίμηση ότι ο παππούς με το παλιό αμάξι δεν ξέρει να οδηγεί και ότι το αμάξι του έχει την ίδια κατάσταση μηχανής με το χρώμα του αμαξώματος).

----------


## ipo

Αν δεις κάποιον με σορτσάκι (βλέπεις τη γράμμωση) φαίνεται αμέσως ότι έχει καλή φυσική κατάσταση. Στο άλσος έχω δει πολλούς 40-50 ετών που έχουν καλύτερη φυσική κατάσταση απ' ό,τι είχα εγώ πριν από χρόνια που έκανα συστηματικά αθλητισμό.

Γενικά όταν οδηγώ αυτοκίνητο, θαυμάζω όσους βλέπω να κάνουν την ίδια διαδρομή με ποδήλατο, ενώ όταν κάνω ποδήλατο, θαυμάζω όσους τρέχουν. Αλλά το τρέξιμο το βαριέμαι, παρόλο που είναι καλύτερη άσκηση.  :Razz:  Με το ποδήλατο κάνεις μεγαλύτερες διαδρομές, έχεις γρηγορότερες εναλλαγές εικόνων, έχεις ευκαιρίες να ξεκουραστείς σε ευθείες κατηφόρες, δε σε εξαντλεί.

Είχαν ένα συνάδελφο που κάθε απόγευμα μετά τη δουλειά έβγαζε το κοστούμι, έβαζε το σορτσάκι κι έκανε 10-20 km τρέχοντας.  :Shocked:  Χαρά στο κουράγιο του.

----------


## senkradvii

Γουστάρω διαλόγους εδώ και 2 σελίδες! 

Πελασγέ έτσι όπως τα λες μου θυμίζεις ένα ξάδερφό μου και μόνο γι'αυτό σε πάω!  :Razz:

----------


## nmavro73

Παρατήρησα σήμερα ότι σε ένα γρανάζια πίσω η αλυσίδα δεν μπαίνει. Το υπερπηδαει. Και ενώ γράφει 4 στο δείκτη αυτό παει στο πέμπτο γρανάζι. Και όταν λέει 5 είναι  στο έκτο.

----------


## ardi21

> Παρατήρησα σήμερα ότι σε ένα γρανάζια πίσω η αλυσίδα δεν μπαίνει. Το υπερπηδαει. Και ενώ γράφει 4 στο δείκτη αυτό παει στο πέμπτο γρανάζι. Και όταν λέει 5 είναι  στο έκτο.


Παιξε με την ροδελα του συρματοσχοινου που παει στο πισω ντεραγιε. 1-2 κλικ αριστερα η δεξια και θα λυθει το προβλημα. Νομιζω για την περιπτωση που παει στην επομενη ταχυτητα θες 1-2 κλικ προς τα εξω. Αλλα τσεκαρε το και 'συ

Καθως γυριζεις την ροδελα να εχεις το ποδηλατο αναποδα και να αλλαζεις ταχυτητες ετσι ωστε να βρεις το σημειο που ολες λειτουργουν σωστα.

----------


## leros2004

ρύθμιση χρειάζεσαι, αν πιάνουν τα χέρια σου, είναι πανεύκολο:
Ρίξε 1 ματιά εδώ:  http://bicycletutor.com/

Edit: Με πρόλαβε o ardi21  :Lips Sealed:

----------


## ipo

Δες κι αυτό για αναλυτικές οδηγίες. Κυρίως την ενότητα "3. Indexing adjustment". Σε ενδιαφέρει να περιστρέψεις αριστερόστροφα το βαρελάκι που σημειώνεται στην εικόνα ως "Adjusting barrel".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Skzvf...ailpage#t=343s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjJfK...ailpage#t=142s

----------


## nmavro73

Θα προσπαθήσω παιδιά, πιάνουν πιστεύω τα χέρια μου, κάνω αρκετά μόνη μου στο σπίτι. Είναι εκνευριστικό να μην περνάει η ταχύτητα και πολλές φορές κάνει μετακίνηση η αλυσίδα την ώρα που μετακινούμαι.

----------


## ipo

Το ποδήλατο είναι εύκολο στη συντήρηση, δε χρειάζεται πάντοτε ο ποδηλατάς, ακόμα κι αν δεν είσαι έμπειρος. Μπορείς να κάνεις μόνη σου τις περισσότερες τακτικές ρυθμίσεις και αλλαγές περιφερειακών, με λίγη υπομονή και βοήθεια από κείμενα ή video στο διαδίκτυο.

Ειδικά αν προμηθεύεσαι μόνη σου ανταλλακτικά, κάνοντας online έρευνα αγοράς, μπορείς να κερδίσεις χρήματα, κάνοντας παράλληλα καλύτερη δουλειά από τον ποδηλατά. Θα προσέξεις περισσότερο τη λεπτομέρεια, σε σχέση με τον επαγγελματία που θέλει να βγάζει γρήγορα τη δουλειά.

----------


## hedgehog

Off Topic


		κάποιος, κάποτε, είχε ανεβάσει ένα link με χάρτες / διαδρομές για ποδηλασία / περπάτημα κλπ...

μπας και το θυμάται κανείς γιατί δεν το βρίσκω;;;  :Redface:

----------


## leros2004

Καλησπέρα... 
1 βοήθεια για το κοντεράκι μου θέλω, με λάστιχο 28 x 1.35 & 35 - 622 τη τιμή πρέπει να επιλέξω στο sigma 1606L ?
Στο manual http://www.sigmasport.com/us_media/p...visuals/ba.pdf δεν έχει τη διάσταση μου ...

----------


## ipo

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		κάποιος, κάποτε, είχε ανεβάσει ένα link με χάρτες / διαδρομές για ποδηλασία / περπάτημα κλπ...
> 
> μπας και το θυμάται κανείς γιατί δεν το βρίσκω;;;


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...2&postcount=12

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 51 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Καλησπέρα... 
> 1 βοήθεια για το κοντεράκι μου θέλω, με λάστιχο 28 x 1.35 & 35 - 622 τη τιμή πρέπει να επιλέξω στο sigma 1606L ?
> Στο manual http://www.sigmasport.com/us_media/p...visuals/ba.pdf δεν έχει τη διάσταση μου ...


Η ασφαλέστερη λύση, λόγω διακύμανσης της διαδρομής του ελαστικού με την πίεση που του έχεις βάλει και του βάρους σου, είναι να φουσκώσεις το λάστιχό σου, όσο το έχεις στις διαδρομές που κάνεις και να τοποθετήσεις τη βαλβίδα της μπροστινής ρόδας ακριβώς στο σημείο επαφής με το δρόμο. Εκεί βάζεις ένα σημάδι με κιμωλία ή κάποιο αντικείμενο (ένα μολύβι).

Κατόπιν σπρώχνεις το ποδήλατο ευθύγραμμα μπροστά βάζοντας βάρος με τα χέρια σου στο τιμόνι, περίπου όσο βάζεις και όταν κάνεις ποδήλατο, μέχρι το σημείο που η βαλβίδα θα βρεθεί εκ νέου στο κάτω μέρος. Σημαδεύεις το νέο σημείο, παίρνεις ένα μέτρο και μετράς την απόσταση των δύο σημείων. Αυτή είναι η περιφέρεια του ελαστικού σου, μετρημένη στις σωστές συνθήκες.

Όπως το κάνει αυτός, αλλά χωρίς να βγάλεις τη ρόδα. Το λάστιχο έχει ελαφρώς μικρότερη περίμετρο από εκείνη που μετριέται χωρίς φορτίο, οπότε η μέθοδος που έγραψα παραπάνω δίνει τη μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια. Καλύτερη και από του κατασκευαστή, αν σκεφθείς τις μεταβλητές της πίεσης, του βάρους και της φθοράς του πέλματος, που υπεισέρχονται.

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Καλησπέρα... 
> 1 βοήθεια για το κοντεράκι μου θέλω, με λάστιχο 28 x 1.35 & 35 - 622 τη τιμή πρέπει να επιλέξω στο sigma 1606L ?
> Στο manual http://www.sigmasport.com/us_media/p...visuals/ba.pdf δεν έχει τη διάσταση μου ...


2205 :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

Ή αλλιώς 2πρ όπου ρ η ακτίνα του κύκλου = ίντσες τη ζάντας + πάχος του λάστιχου..  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Ή αλλιώς 2πρ όπου ρ η ακτίνα του κύκλου = ίντσες τη ζάντας + πάχος του λάστιχου..


Δεν έχει τη μέγιστη ακρίβεια η μέθοδος αυτή, όπως είπα και πιο πάνω. Πρέπει να υπολογίσεις το προφίλ του ελαστικού (αυτό που λες "πάχος") υπό συγκεκριμένη πίεση και στις δύο πλευρές.

----------


## senkradvii

Ενώ το να ασκείς πίεση στο τιμόνι, σε συνθήκες ποδηλασίας για να κάνεις μια περιστροφή είναι πιο ακριβές? Eντάξει δεν νομίζω πως έχει νόημα να παίζουμε με τα χιλιοστά..  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 1 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Άλλωστε δεν νομίζω πως στις αποθηκευμένες διαστάσεις του κοντέρ υπολογίζουν τη χασούρα από την πίεση στο ελαστικό.

----------


## ipo

Στο πρώτο συμφωνώ, είναι περίπου 1-2% το σφάλμα, ενώ για το δεύτερο έχω ενδοιασμούς. Δεν μπορεί να ξέρει ο κατασκευαστής του κοντέρ ούτε το βάρος σου, ούτε την πίεση που βάζεις στα λάστιχα, για να υπολογίσει το συντελεστή διόρθωσης. Όσα κοντέρ έχω δει, δέχονται σαν μεταβλητή μόνο την περιφέρεια της ρόδας ή τη διάμετρό της. Δεν εξετάζουν την πίεση που βάζεις στο λάστιχο, ούτε το βάρος που καθορίζουν το βαθμό παραμόρφωσης του πέλματος.

----------


## senkradvii

> Στο πρώτο συμφωνώ, είναι περίπου 1-2% το σφάλμα, ενώ για το δεύτερο έχω ενδοιασμούς.* Δεν μπορεί να ξέρει ο κατασκευαστής του κοντέρ ούτε το βάρος σου, ούτε την πίεση που βάζεις στα λάστιχα, για να υπολογίσει το συντελεστή διόρθωσης*. Όσα κοντέρ έχω δει, δέχονται σαν μεταβλητή μόνο την περιφέρεια της ρόδας ή τη διάμετρό της. Δεν εξετάζουν την πίεση που βάζεις στο λάστιχο, ούτε το βάρος που καθορίζουν το βαθμό παραμόρφωσης του πέλματος.


Αυτό ακριβώς λέω και εγώ βρε..

----------


## ipo

Νόμιζα ότι σου ξέφυγε το "δεν" στη δεύτερη περίοδο. Τότε το δεύτερο επιχείρημά σου, πάει κόντρα στο πρώτο. Θα με κουφάνεις.  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> Νόμιζα ότι σου ξέφυγε το "δεν" στη δεύτερη περίοδο. Τότε το δεύτερο επιχείρημά σου, πάει κόντρα στο πρώτο. Θα με κουφάνεις.


Το επιχείρημά μου είναι πως δεν έχει και τόσο νόημα να παίζουμε με τα χιλιοστά. Είναι λεπτομέρειες μικρής σημασίας. Όπως δεν είναι απολύτως ακριβής η δική σου λύση, γιατί δεν μπορείς να ασκήσεις ακριβώς την ίδια πίεση στο ελαστικό για να κάνεις μια περιστροφή, σαν σε συνθήκες ποδηλασίας, έτσι δεν είναι και απολύτως ακριβές να το υπολογίσεις βάσει τύπου όπως λέω εγώ, όπως δεν είναι ακριβής και ο αυτόματος υπολογισμός του κοντέρ. Γιατί σε μπερδεύεσαι?  :Confused:

----------


## ipo

> Το επιχείρημά μου είναι πως δεν έχει και τόσο νόημα να παίζουμε με τα χιλιοστά. Είναι λεπτομέρειες μικρής σημασίας. Όπως δεν είναι απολύτως ακριβής η δική σου λύση, γιατί δεν μπορείς να ασκήσεις ακριβώς την ίδια πίεση στο ελαστικό για να κάνεις μια περιστροφή, σαν σε συνθήκες ποδηλασίας, έτσι δεν είναι και απολύτως ακριβές να το υπολογίσεις βάσει τύπου όπως λέω εγώ, όπως δεν είναι ακριβής και ο αυτόματος υπολογισμός του κοντέρ. Γιατί σε μπερδεύεσαι?


Η αξία μίας μέτρησης είναι τόσο υψηλότερη, όσο μικρότερο είναι το σφάλμα. Δεν μπορείς να βάζεις στο ίδιο καλάθι μία θεωρητική μέτρηση με 5% σφάλμα, με μία εμπειρική, όπου το σφάλμα είναι στο 1%, λέγοντας "και οι δύο δεν είναι απολύτως ακριβείς". Σε μία διαδικασία υπολογισμού, εφόσον δεν πρόκειται να δαπανήσεις πολύ χρόνο ή άλλους πόρους, επιλέγεις τη μέθοδο με το μικρότερο σφάλμα.

----------


## senkradvii

Άσε που αν κάτσεις κανονικά πάνω στο ποδήλατό σου, και κάποιος 2ος μετρήσει το πάχος του ελαστικού τότε, θα βρει το πραγματικό μέγεθος όποτε ο τύπος θα είναι ακριβέστατος, από το να βάζεις υποθετικά δύναμη για να κάνεις την περιστροφή..  :Wink:

----------


## leros2004

Ε κατά προσέγγιση παλικάρια δεν ψάχνω και το απόλυτο  :Razz: 




> 2205


Αφεντικό αυτό αντιστοιχεί (κατά manual) στο 37 - 622 ή 700x35

----------


## senkradvii

> Η αξία μίας μέτρησης είναι τόσο υψηλότερη, όσο μικρότερο είναι το σφάλμα. Δεν μπορείς να βάζεις στο ίδιο καλάθι μία θεωρητική μέτρηση με 5% σφάλμα, με μία εμπειρική, όπου το σφάλμα είναι στο 1%, λέγοντας "και οι δύο δεν είναι απολύτως ακριβείς". Σε μία διαδικασία υπολογισμού, εφόσον δεν πρόκειται να δαπανήσεις μεγάλο χρόνο ή άλλους πόρους, επιλέγεις τη μέθοδο με το μικρότερο σφάλμα.


Λέω πως στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν αξίζει τον κόπο! Επίσης το σφάλμα εγώ το θεωρώ μεγαλύτερο του 1-2% όπως λες γιατί δεν μπορείς να ασκήσεις την ίδια δύναμη με ακρίβεια, όπως σε συνθήκες ποδηλασίας. Ορίστε πάρε την δεύτερη μου εκδοχή για να είσαι καλυμμένος. 

Αλλά και πάλι ξανα λέω πως δεν πειράζει στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ποια μέθοδο θα ακολουθήσεις. Οι αποκλίσεις μεταξύ των μεθόδων είναι μικρές και άνευ σημασίας. Δεν διεξάγουμε κανά πείραμα ξέρω εγώ τι..

----------


## ipo

> Άσε που αν κάτσεις κανονικά πάνω στο ποδήλατό σου, και κάποιος 2ος μετρήσει το πάχος του ελαστικού τότε, θα βρει το πραγματικό μέγεθος όποτε ο τύπος θα είναι ακριβέστατος, από το να βάζεις υποθετικά δύναμη για να κάνεις την περιστροφή..


Εδώ χάνεις όμως το νόημα, διότι η ποσοστιαία μεταβολή του βάρους, είναι μικρή. Άλλο το να μετράς τον τροχό χωρίς καθόλου βάρος κι άλλο να συγκρίνεις τις διαστάσεις του τη μία με 35 και την άλλη με 30 κιλά φορτίο.




> Επίσης το σφάλμα εγώ το θεωρώ μεγαλύτερο του 1-2% όπως λες γιατί δεν μπορείς να ασκήσεις την ίδια δύναμη με ακρίβεια, όπως σε συνθήκες ποδηλασίας.


Σκέψου λίγο τη μέγιστη μεταβολή (βάλε και λίγο παραπάνω για να νιώθεις καλύτερα) στην ακτίνα του τροχού και βρες την ποσοστιαία μεταβολή. Θα δεις αμέσως ότι είναι κάτω από τα όρια που έθεσα. Δεν έγραψα τυχαία τα νούμερα, απλώς έκανα γρήγορο και χονδρικό υπολογισμό του άνω ορίου.

----------


## senkradvii

> Ε κατά προσέγγιση παλικάρια δεν ψάχνω και το απόλυτο 
> 
> 
> 
> Αφεντικό αυτό αντιστοιχεί (κατά manual) στο 37 - 622 ή 700x35


Αυτό λέω τόση ώρα. Και να χάσεις 3% δεν έγινε απολύτως τίποτα.  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 29 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> *Εδώ χάνεις όμως το νόημα, διότι η ποσοστιαία μεταβολή του βάρους, είναι μικρή.* Άλλο το να μετράς τον τροχό χωρίς καθόλου βάρος κι άλλο να συγκρίνεις τις διαστάσεις του τη μία με 35 και την άλλη με 30 κιλά φορτίο.


Δεν το κατάλαβα αυτό. Το ίδιο φορτίο θα μετρήσεις. Τον εαυτό σου. Έτσι θα βρεις και την χασούρα.

Α νομίζω κατάλαβα τι λες. Η ποσοστιαία μεταβολή μεταξύ την υποθετικής δύναμης που θα ασκήσεις και της πραγματικής δύναμης που ασκείται κατά την ποδηλασία, έτσι? 

Όμως γιατί το χάνω το νόημα? Αν ανέβω και μετρήσει κάποιος 2ος το πάχος του ελαστικού εκείνη την ώρα δεν θα είναι το πραγματικό?

----------


## ipo

> Δεν το κατάλαβα αυτό. Το ίδιο φορτίο θα μετρήσεις. Τον εαυτό σου. Έτσι θα βρεις και την χασούρα.


Είπες ότι υπάρχει σημαντική διαφορά αν κάνεις τη μέτρηση με το δικό σου βάρος ή το βάρος του φίλου σου. Και σου είπα ότι σε αυτή την περίπτωση η διαφορά είναι αμελητέα και δεν έχει νόημα να υπολογιστεί. Ελέγχεις δηλαδή τον τροχό με φορτίο 30 κιλά και μετά με 35 κιλά. Δεν έχει αξία κάτι τέτοιο.

Αντιθέτως έχει αξία να ελέγξεις τον τροχό με φορτίο 35 κιλών, έναντι της απουσίας φορτίου (δηλαδή μόνο με το βάρος του ή τα 5 κιλά του ποδηλάτου).

Την πρώτη φορά το φορτίο αυξάνεται κατά 20%, ενώ τη δεύτερη κατά 700%.


Ξαναλέω για μία ακόμη φορά ότι η αξία μίας μέτρησης έγκειται στο σφάλμα της. Όλες οι μετρήσεις έχουν σφάλματα, δεν μπορείς να τις τσουβαλιάζεις όλες επειδή καμία δεν είναι απολύτως ακριβής. Μία μέτρηση με ακρίβεια 2%, είναι ανώτερη από μία με ακρίβεια 5%. Δεν είναι το ίδιο χάλια επειδή καμία δεν έχει 0% σφάλμα.

----------


## harris

Λοιπόν, χθες δοκίμασα το runkeeper... έχει πλάκα που σου κρατάει τις διαδρομές, έχει καλά στατιστικά, έχει πλάκα η φωνή που σου ανακοινώνει τι έχει κάνει μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή... 

Αν είναι κάνας άλλος εδώ που να έχει account, πμ  :Wink: 

Εχθές λοιπόν που το δοκίμασα σε μία εύκολη διαδρομή στην περιοχή μου, συνολικά 8 χλμ, το έβγαλα με μέσο όρο 24χαω!!! Μάλλον πρέπει να τον ηρεμήσω λίγο τον ρυθμό... προφανώς γι'αυτό κουράζομαι αρκετά εύκολα ακόμα... Σήμερα δοκίμασα διαδρομή 11χλμ στην ίδια περιοχή, με ρυθμό 16,5χαω (αν και σήμερα είχε τόσο κόντρα αέρα κάποια στιγμή που σε ελαφρά κατηφόρα νόμιζα ότι ανέβαινα το βουνό!!!  :Crazy:  ) και η διαδρομή βγήκε πολύ πιο άνετα! Φυσικά να σημειώσω πως οι παραπάνω μέσες ταχύτητες έχουν και μικρές στάσεις σε φανάρια, περίπτερο για νερό (γρήγορη στάση  :Razz:  ), οπότε ακόμα χειρότερα... πρέπει να κατεβάσω ρυθμούς και να αρχίσω να αποτολμώ μεγαλύτερες αποστάσεις ή μεγαλύτερο βαθμό δυσκολίας...

----------


## ipo

Μπορείς να κάνεις public έναν χάρτη+μία διαδρομή (πρέπει να επιλέξεις public και τα 2) και να δώσεις το link για να το δούμε. Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι στο link φαίνεται το προφίλ σου. Μετά και να κάνεις private του χάρτες, κάποιος άλλος θα μπορεί να παρακολουθήσει τα γενικά στατιστικά σου.

Επίσης μπορείς να κάνεις export (αν πατήσεις το "advanced") σε Google Earth (kmz).

Το runkeeper αφαιρεί τις στάσεις από το χρόνο μετακίνησης, άρα δεν επηρεάζουν τη μέση ταχύτητα. Πάντως 24km/h είναι πάρα πολύ καλή μέση ταχύτητα, εκτός κι αν οι διαδρομές σου είναι σε οριζόντιο επίπεδο συνέχεια. Η δική μου μέση ταχύτητα σε διαδρομές 30+ km με αναβάσεις σε βουνά και λόφους είναι 17-18 km/h.

Ο αέρας πράγματι σε κουράζει γρήγορα αν είναι κόντρα.

Όταν πρωτοξεκινάς άθληση, η βελτίωση είναι γρήγορη τις πρώτες μέρες, επειδή μαθαίνεις να αναπνέεις καλύτερα και βρίσκεις το ρυθμό στον οποίο αντέχεις περισσότερο. Σταδιακά βέβαια βελτιώνεται και η φυσική σου κατάσταση, αλλά με πιο αργό ρυθμό.

----------


## senkradvii

> *Είπες ότι υπάρχει σημαντική διαφορά αν κάνεις τη μέτρηση με το δικό σου βάρος ή το βάρος του φίλου σου.* Και σου είπα ότι σε αυτή την περίπτωση η διαφορά είναι αμελητέα και δεν έχει νόημα να υπολογιστεί. Ελέγχεις δηλαδή τον τροχό με φορτίο 30 κιλά και μετά με 35 κιλά. Δεν έχει αξία κάτι τέτοιο.


Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες καλά τι είπα.. Δεν είπα ποτέ τέτοιο πράγμα. Εγώ το καβαλάω και ένας φίλος κάνει την μέτρηση. Αυτό είναι το ιδανικότερο για να μετρήσεις την χασούρα, από το να βάζεις υποθετικά δύναμη με τα χέρια στο τιμόνι όπως είπες. Μάλλον με διαβάζεις γρήγορα και με στεναχωρείς..  :Razz: 




> Αντιθέτως έχει αξία να ελέγξεις τον τροχό με φορτίο 35 κιλών, έναντι της απουσίας φορτίου (δηλαδή μόνο με το βάρος του ή τα 5 κιλά του ποδηλάτου).
> 
> Την πρώτη φορά το φορτίο αυξάνεται κατά 20%, ενώ τη δεύτερη κατά 700%.
> 
> 
> Ξαναλέω για μία ακόμη φορά ότι η αξία μίας μέτρησης έγκειται στο σφάλμα της. Όλες οι μετρήσεις έχουν σφάλματα, δεν μπορείς να τις τσουβαλιάζεις όλες επειδή καμία δεν είναι απολύτως ακριβής. *Μία μέτρηση με ακρίβεια 2%, είναι ανώτερη από μία με ακρίβεια 5%. Δεν είναι το ίδιο χάλια επειδή καμία δεν έχει 0% σφάλμα.*


Ξανα λέω λοιπόν και εγώ πως συμφωνώ με αυτό που λες, μια μέτρηση με 2% σφάλμα είναι ανώτερη σαφέστατα με μία με 5%* αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν έχει νόημα αυτό το 3%!* Αυτό είπα. Νothing more, nothing less. Απλά η δικιά μου είναι πιο γρήγορη και την υπολογίζεις σε δεύτερα, βάση ενός τύπου.  :Wink:

----------


## manicx

Να κάνω μια ερωτησούλα περί πλυσίματος... Το Dahon έχει αρχίσει να πιάνει μούργα. Βέβαια ο διάολος έχει και πολλές βίδες/κλειδώσεις κλπ. Σκεφτόμουν δύο τινά:

α) Πλύσιμο με νερό και σφουγγάρι. Εκεί με τα λαδώματα τι πρέπει να προσέξω και τι υλικά (λιπαντικά) θα χρειαστώ (φαντάζομαι ένα για αλυσίδα κι ένα για κλειδώσεις κλπ :Wink: 
β) Να κάνω παιχνίδι με ατμοκαθαριστή. Πιο τοπικό και με ένα σφουγγάρι θα μαζεύω την μούργα αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο αποτελεσματικό θα είναι. 

Κυρίως το καθάρισμα θα γίνει κάτω από τα φτερά και κάτω/μπροστά από τα πετάλια. Εκεί τα βλέπω πιο λερωμένα...

----------


## ipo

> Απλά η δικιά μου είναι πιο γρήγορη και την υπολογίζεις σε δεύτερα, βάση ενός τύπου.


Και πώς μετράς τη διάμετρο του τροχού; Θεωρείς ακριβές το 28" του κατασκευαστή; Πάλι πρέπει να ανατρέξεις σε πίνακα για να δεις διαστάσεις, οι οποίες αλλάζουν ανάλογα με τον τύπο του ελαστικού.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες καλά τι είπα.. Δεν είπα ποτέ τέτοιο πράγμα. Εγώ το καβαλάω και ένας φίλος κάνει την μέτρηση. Αυτό είναι το ιδανικότερο για να μετρήσεις την χασούρα, από το να βάζεις υποθετικά δύναμη με τα χέρια στο τιμόνι όπως είπες.


Διάβασα τι έγραψες και το περιλαμβάνω στο συλλογισμό μου. Η ποσοστιαία μεταβολή του βάρους είναι μικρή σε αυτή την περίπτωση, ενώ είναι τεράστια όταν χρησιμοποιείς θεωρητικά νούμερα κατασκευαστή ή μετρήσεις χωρίς φορτίο.

Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να αξιολογούμε τις διαφορές βάσει ποσοστού και όχι εμμονής στην απόλυτη ακρίβεια. Μία παράμετρος έχει διαφορετική αξία, διαφορετικό συντελεστή σημαντικότητας, ανάλογα με το πόσο επηρεάζει τη μέτρηση. Εσύ τις τσουβαλιάζεις όλες λέγοντας ότι καμία δεν είναι απολύτως ακριβής ή τις θεωρείς σημαντικές (το ανάποδο δηλαδή) μόνο και μόνο επειδή υπάρχουν.

Οι συντελεστές σε μία εξίσωση μπορούν να παραλειφθούν (απλοποιηθούν) μόνο αν η ποσοστιαία μεταβολή που επιφέρουν είναι μικρή. Δεν τους αθροίζεις βάσει πλήθους, ούτε μπορείς να τους θεωρείς όλους εξίσου αδιάφορους.

Δεν ξανασυζητάω με μαθηματικό, είναι αδύνατο να τον βάλεις στην πειραματική λογική...  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> Και πώς μετράς τη διάμετρο του τροχού; Θεωρείς ακριβές το 28" του κατασκευαστή; Πάλι πρέπει να ανατρέξεις σε πίνακα για να δεις διαστάσεις, οι οποίες αλλάζουν ανάλογα με τον τύπο του ελαστικού.


Grrrrrr. Ίπε δεν ξέρω αν ήταν όντως το σχέδιο σου να με κουράσεις για να παραδεχτώ την ανωτερότητα της μεθόδου σου αλλά τα κατάφερες!  :Chair:  (να με κουράσεις δηλαδή όχι να την παραδεχτώ..  :Laughing:  )

Ναι θεωρώ ακριβές το 28" του κατασκευαστή γιατί υποτίθεται πως έτσι πρέπει να είναι. Λοιπόν πάρε ένα φίλο, μια μεζούρα, καβαλάς το ποδήλατό σου, ο φίλος παίρνει την μεζούρα, αρχίζει από το κέντρο της ρόδας και την φέρνει κάθετα στο πάτωμα. Βρήκες όλη την ακτίνα με την χασούρα λόγω βάρους. Πάρε το τύπο. Αντικατέστησε. Το βρήκες. 

Επίσης θεωρώ πως το επίπεδο είναι με μηδενική κλίση, ο φίλος σου ξέρει πως να μετρήσει κάθετα προς αυτό, η μεζούρα είναι ακριβής, έχω αφοδεύσει πριν ανέβω στο ποδήλατο και παίρνω τα πρώτα 15 ψηφία του π..  :Twisted Evil: 

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Ιπε σε ικετεύω. Αποδέξου πως δεν τις τσουβαλιάζω αλλά πως για να βάλεις μια γ@μήμένη τιμή, σε ένα κοντέρ, για να μετράει της βόλτες σου, όταν κάνεις ποδήλατο, δεν πειράζει αν χάσεις και 3%. Έτσι άλλωστε κάνουν και τα κοντέρ από μόνα τους. 

Είναι για την πλάκα σου και όχι για επιστημονικό πείραμα. Chiiiiiiiiil.. Δες την πρακτική και χαλαρή (άντε και τεμπέλικη) πλευρά του μαθηματικού!  :Cool:

----------


## ipo

> Ιπε σε ικετεύω. Αποδέξου πως δεν τις τσουβαλιάζω αλλά πως για να βάλεις μια γ@μήμένη τιμή, σε ένα κοντέρ, για να μετράει της βόλτες σου, όταν κάνεις ποδήλατο, δεν πειράζει αν χάσεις και 3%. Έτσι άλλωστε κάνουν και τα κοντέρ από μόνα τους.


Sen, σε αυτό έχουμε συμφωνήσει από την προηγούμενη σελίδα. Είπα ότι πρόκειται για 1-2% σφάλμα που δεν πειράζει.

Απλώς η δική μου προσέγγιση είναι "άμα για τη μία μέθοδο χάσεις 3 λεπτά και για την άλλη 5, ας κάνεις εκείνη με τα 5 λεπτά, αν είναι να κερδίσεις 2% σε ακρίβεια. Φυσικά δε θεωρώ λάθος κίνηση, να εφαρμόσει άλλος μέθοδο με μικρότερη ακρίβεια.

Τι τσατίστηκες; Κουβέντα κάνουμε... Για να περνάμε καλά είναι το φόρουμ και να μαθαίνουμε.  :Smile: 

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 44 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Καλησπέρα... 
> 1 βοήθεια για το κοντεράκι μου θέλω, με λάστιχο 28 x 1.35 & 35 - 622 τη τιμή πρέπει να επιλέξω στο sigma 1606L ?
> Στο manual http://www.sigmasport.com/us_media/p...visuals/ba.pdf δεν έχει τη διάσταση μου ...





> Αφεντικό αυτό αντιστοιχεί (κατά manual) στο 37 - 622 ή 700x35


Έριξα μία ματιά online, αλλά οι απόψεις δε βλέπω να συγκλίνουν. Άλλος για τα 36-622 περίμετρο 217 cm, άλλος 218,5 cm, άλλος 214 cm. Ποια είναι η μάρκα/τύπος του ελαστικού σου;

----------


## senkradvii

Βρε συ δεν τσατίστηκα σε καμία περίπτωση. (μάλλον μου έχει βγει το όνομα..  :Embarassed:  )

Ίσα ίσα στο χαλαρό το πήρα και επίσης μ'αρέσει πολύ που υποστηρίζεις την άποψή σου με τέτοιο εξοντωτικό σθένος, καλή διάθεση και επιχειρηματολογία!  :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 44 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Αλλά για την δική μου αρχική μέθοδο που χάνεις σε ακρίβεια δεν χρειάζεσαι ούτε καν 1' ενώ για την 2 με τον φίλο κερδίζεις μέγιστη ακρίβεια.  :Sneer:

----------


## ipo

> Ίσα ίσα στο χαλαρό το πήρα και επίσης μ'αρέσει πολύ που υποστηρίζεις την άποψή σου με τέτοιο εξοντωτικό σθένος, καλή διάθεση και επιχειρηματολογία!


Δεν είναι εξοντωτικό, αλλά αναζωογονητικό να επιχειρηματολογώ με άτομα που έχουν την καλή διάθεση να συζητήσουν καλοπροαίρετα και με διάθεση να με διορθώσουν ή να μάθουν κάτι, ώστε τελικά να βγει στην επιφάνεια η αλήθεια κι ας έχω άδικο ή δίκιο στις αρχικές μου θέσεις.  :Smile:  Έτσι κι αλλιώς, προ πολλού (όπως έθιξες) έχουμε ξεφύγει από την ουσία του θέματος και συζητάμε για λεπτομέρειες μικρής σημασίας για τις ποδηλατικές βόλτες.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 28 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Ξέχασα να γράψω ότι είδα από κοντά το ποδήλατο του Χάρη. Είναι πάρα πολύ όμορφο με περιφερειακά Deore και XT (!), σε καλή κατάσταση.  :One thumb up:  Αμέλησα να το σηκώσω για να δω πόσο ελαφρύ είναι (12 κιλά νομίζω).

Μου έκαναν εντύπωση τα στεφάνια. Ενώ τα λάστιχά του είναι σχετικά χοντρά (μάλλον 2"), τα στεφάνια είναι πολύ στενά και μάλλον για λάστιχα tubeless. Δεν έχω ξαναδεί τέτοια στεφάνια. Πάντως τα λάστιχά του δεν είναι πάρα πολύ τρακτερωτά, οπότε δε θα κόβουν πολύ σε ασφάλτινη χρήση.

----------


## senkradvii

Off Topic


		Δεν κατάλαβες.. Εξοντωτικό για την συνομιλητή σου εννοούσα!  :Razz:  

Εσύ μπορεί να το βρεις αναζωογονητικό (όπως και εγώ γι'αυτό και άλλωστε είπα πως το γουστάρω  :Wink:  ) αλλά τον άλλον μπορείς να τον στείλεις άνετα..  :onetooth: 



Ποιοi λέγανε πως τα 100€ για το ποδήλατο του Χάρη δεν ήταν δα και καμιά φοβερή τιμή?  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Ποιοi λέγανε πως τα 100€ για το ποδήλατο του Χάρη δεν ήταν δα και καμιά φοβερή τιμή?


Πιστεύω πως άνετα έπιανε στην αγορά 300€, παρόλο που είναι 5 ετών και έχει υποστεί αρκετή μεταχείριση. Πολύ όμορφο και καλά "ντυμένο". Η τιμή που το πήρε ήταν αναμφισβήτα κελεπούρι και το ποδήλατο καλύτερο από ένα καινούριο που θα έπαιρνε με 300€.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Πιστεύω πως άνετα έπιανε στην αγορά 300€, παρόλο που είναι 5 ετών και έχει υποστεί αρκετή μεταχείριση. Πολύ όμορφο και καλά "ντυμένο". Η τιμή που το πήρε ήταν αναμφισβήτα κελεπούρι και το ποδήλατο καλύτερο από ένα καινούριο που θα έπαιρνε με 300€.


300 € με τίποτα, ipo, με τίποτα όμως.

----------


## ipo

> 300 € με τίποτα, ipo, με τίποτα όμως.


Μόνο τα στεφάνια, τα XT και τα Deore, παίζει να κάνουν μεταχειρισμένα 150€. Προσπαθείς να τον πείσεις να σου το πουλήσει σε σκοτωμένη τιμή;  :Razz: 

Το ποδήλατο πριν από 5 χρόνια κόστιζε 1200€. Έπεσε δηλαδή στο 1/6 της τιμής;

----------


## senkradvii

> Πιστεύω πως άνετα έπιανε στην αγορά 300€, παρόλο που είναι 5 ετών και έχει υποστεί αρκετή μεταχείριση. Πολύ όμορφο και καλά "ντυμένο". Η τιμή που το πήρε ήταν αναμφισβήτα κελεπούρι και το ποδήλατο καλύτερο από ένα καινούριο που θα έπαιρνε με 300€.


Δεν έχω ιδέα πόσο θα μπορούσε να πιάσει έξω μεταχειρισμένο αλλά ότι πιθανώς είναι καλύτερο από ένα καινούργιο 300€ το πιστεύω. Βέβαια εμείς μιλάμε για το 1/3, όποτε..  :Worthy: 

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........



Off Topic





> 300 € με τίποτα, ipo, με τίποτα όμως.


Επ speaking of the devil, που είσαι εσύ? Τελείωσες με τα γραψίματα?

----------


## vamvakoolas

εγω εδωσα στο τυπο που ρωταγε τη μετρηση που χρειαζεται με βαση το κοντερακι του. Αυτη ειναι η πιο κοντα στη διασταση του τροχου του. Τωρα εσεις μπορει να λετε για μαθηματικους τυπους και μετρησεις αλλα στη πραξη και το καλυτερο κοντερ του κοσμου δεν ειναι τοσο ακριβες. Πλεον στη ποδηλασια χρησιμοποιειεται η τεχνολογια gps και μαλιστα ακομα και για τον αρχαριο ποδηλατη μιας και επεσαν οι τιμες (π.χ ειδα το πρωι αγγελια για συσκευουλα με 100 ευρ)..
Ακομα και στους αγωνες ενω παλια μετραγανε με κοντερ (ειτε ΙΧ ειτε ποδηλατο) πλεον μετρανε με αυτο τον τροπο (και μαζι με υψομετρικα κλισεις κοκ).

Προσωπικα δε χρησιμοποιω κοντερ για χλμ αποστασεις απλως μου δειχνει μια ενδειξη (στο περιπου :Wink: )

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Επ speaking of the devil, που είσαι εσύ? Τελείωσες με τα γραψίματα?


Nαι, επιτέλους! :Worthy:  Φεύγω τώρα πάω χωρίο με τα φιλαράκια...

Ιπο ναι, τόσο πέφτουν οι τιμές φαντάσου οτι απο την στιγμή που το παίρνεις χάνεις 30+ % η τεχνολογία προχωράει και αυτα θεωρούνται ξεπερασμένα, εγώ πιστεύω οτι δύσκολα θα έπιανε 200...

----------


## blade_

ωραια αμα βρειτε ενα αλλο ιδιο με 100 σφυριχτε μου το παιρνω

----------


## ipo

> Nαι, επιτέλους! Φεύγω τώρα πάω χωρίο με τα φιλαράκια...


Ωραία! Καλά πήγες; Νόμιζα ότι τελείωνες την Πέμπτη.

Όταν γυρίσεις από το χωριό, σφύρα να πάμε καμιά βόλτα.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 6 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ωραια αμα βρειτε ενα αλλο ιδιο με 100 σφυριχτε μου το παιρνω


Εγώ δίνω 110€. Σφυρίξτε πρώτα σε εμένα.  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> ωραια αμα βρειτε ενα αλλο ιδιο με 100 σφυριχτε μου το παιρνω


Πάρε σειρά..  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 12 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Εγώ δίνω 110€. Σφυρίξτε πρώτα σε εμένα.


Και εσύ το ίδιο!  :Razz:

----------


## Dark_Rex

> υ.γ. για όσους ρώτησαν, να πάτε μία βόλτα στα Marks & Spencer, έχει πολύ ωραία παντελόνια συνθετικά, αμέσως αφήνουν τον υδρώτα να φύγει, δεν σκίζονται δεν τσαλακώνονται και δεν χρειάζονται πολύ σίδερο. Μία στις 10 πλύσεις θέλουν ένα καθαριστήριο που με 5 ευρώ στο κάνουν τσίλικο. Αφήστε τις σαβούρες των καουμπόηδων και των προλεταριοριζοντων «YO!» στην άκρη και συνδυάστε την τεχνολογία των υφασμάτων, με την κομψή εφαρμογή. Είναι και αθάνατα πρακτικά. Πρέπει να μαλώσεις με σκύλο και να μην ξέρεις να τους δέρνεις για να χαλάσει. Ταιριάζουν υπέροχα σε ποδήλατα touring με ίσιο τιμόνι και σέλα electra ή brooks για επιπλέον άνεση. 
> 
> tata!


Δάσκαλε επιτέλους έδωσες χρησμό!
Η αναζήτηση του holy grail (a.k.a παντελόνι μπριτάνια με τσάκιση,δίνει +30 PS στο ποδήλατο, και σε κάνει Μπραντ Πιτ στην εμφάνιση) λαμβάνει τέλος.Ήρθε η ώρα να κάνω τη μετάβαση απο το αθάνατο ντρίλινο --> μπριτάνια με τσάκιση, το οποίο είναι και bachelor friendly. :Worthy:

----------


## blade_

μας εφαγε λαχανο ο σεν...γκρρρ

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Ωραία! Καλά πήγες; Νόμιζα ότι τελείωνες την Πέμπτη.
> 
> Όταν γυρίσεις από το χωριό, σφύρα να πάμε καμιά βόλτα.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 6 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> Εγώ δίνω 110€. Σφυρίξτε πρώτα σε εμένα.


Ιpo πιστεύω καλά, για βόλτα, θα δούμε γιατί μετα θα ξαναφύγο μια βδομαδούλα αλλα παίζει να πάω λιμνούλα την Κυριακή, οπότε θα σε πάρουμε τηλέφωνο.

----------


## kostantis

Άντε Νικολή τέλος τα βάσανα.
Λιώσε ελεύθερα τώρα και άσε εμάς να λιώνουμε στην μαμημένη εξεταστική μέχρι 1 Ιουλίου!
 :Drunk:

----------


## ipo

> Ιpo πιστεύω καλά, για βόλτα, θα δούμε γιατί μετα θα ξαναφύγο μια βδομαδούλα αλλα παίζει να πάω λιμνούλα την Κυριακή, οπότε θα σε πάρουμε τηλέφωνο.


Μπράβο! Καλές διακοπές λοιπόν.  :Smile:

----------


## harris

Ευπειθως αναφέρω, πως αποτόλμησα και κατάφερα να κάνω την πρώτη μου ανάβαση προς άνω μελίσσια... Μέσο όρο 9 και κάτι χαω, αν και έκανα δύο στάσεις μερικών δευτερολέπτων λόγω κούρασης... Φυσικά η επιστροφή ήταν παιχνιδάκι  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Μία ερώτηξις...
Υπάρχουν κοντεράκια που να μετράνε την κλίση ή κάποιο άλλο μαραφετάκι που να μπαίνει στο ποδήλατο και να την μετράει;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Μία ερώτηξις...
> Υπάρχουν κοντεράκια που να μετράνε την κλίση ή κάποιο άλλο μαραφετάκι που να μπαίνει στο ποδήλατο και να την μετράει;


μια πολύ καλή ιδέα είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις gps (πχ του κινητού σου). μετά μπορείς να κάνεις export τα στοιχεία και να τα δεις σε χάρτη. Εκεί βλέπεις ταχύτητα, υψόμετρο (οπότε και υψομετρικές διαφορές - κλίση κλπ), τη διαδρομή που ακολούθησες. Είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον το ότι μπορείς να κρατήσεις ιστορικό και να κάνεις συγκρίσεις.

........Auto merged post: zoup πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

δες και αυτό αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν αξίζει.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B...ctronics&psc=1

----------


## senkradvii

> δες και αυτό αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν αξίζει.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B...ctronics&psc=1


Σώπα ρε.. 160£! Πάρε το zte blade με 35€ λιγότερα να έχεις και κινητό!  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Ωραίο το Garminάκι zoup αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν μου χρειάζεται κάτι τόσο πολύ εξειδικευμένο.
Θα ψάξω καμία εφαρμογή java(jar) γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιώ smartphone όμως το κινητό μου έχει GPS αν δεν κάνω λάθος.(SE j20)

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Ωραίο το Garminάκι zoup αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν μου χρειάζεται κάτι τόσο πολύ εξειδικευμένο.
> Θα ψάξω καμία εφαρμογή java(jar) γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιώ smartphone όμως το κινητό μου έχει GPS αν δεν κάνω λάθος.(SE j20)


αν αυτό είναι το κινητό σου

http://www.sonyericsson.com/cws/prod...specifications

τότε το υποστηρίζει το endomondo

http://www.endomondo.com/download/

Εγκαθιστάς την εφαρμογή και είσαι κούκλος (κάνεις όλα όσα είπα)

----------


## kostantis

Ναι αυτή είναι η συσκευή μου.
Τέλεια!
Danke :Razz: 

Πόση ώρα κάνει να έρθει το sms;  :Biggrin:

----------


## tsigarid

Το κινητό είναι καλή λύση για μικρές αποστάσεις. Την Κυριακή που έλιωσα στο ποδήλατο, με γεμάτη μπαταρία, το κινητό μου δεν άντεξε μέχρι το τέλος. Χρησιμοποιώ το sports-tracker.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Πόση ώρα κάνει να έρθει το sms;


δεν ξέρω, εγώ το έβαλα από το ovi store (nokia)

----------


## Mouse Potato

Στο blade, το endomondo, μέσα σε 2 ώρες συνεχόμενου tracking θα φάει γύρω στο 20-25%. Η pro έκδοση λέει πως βελτιώνει και την διάρκεια της μπαταρίας αλλά δεν έχω ασχοληθεί μιας και σε κάθε ποδηλατικό session το drain είναι σχετικά μικρό.

Όλα αυτά με απενεργοποιημένο το 3G και κλειστή την οθόνη.

----------


## kostantis

Αυτό που φοβόμουν..
Θα καταπίνει την μπαταρία το GPS.
Anyway θα το δοκιμάσω πλήρως φορτισμένο να δω πόσο θα αντέξει.

........Auto merged post: kostantis πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 7 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> δεν ξέρω, εγώ το έβαλα από το ovi store (nokia)


Τον αριθμό τον γράφω +30693 κλπ έτσι ε;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

http://www.amazon.de/Nokia-BL-5J-Akk...6172963&sr=1-2

 :Razz: 

πάντως είναι αλήθεια ότι το gps τρώει πολύ μπαταρία. Εγώ δεν κάνω τόσο μεγάλες διαδρομές και δεν με έχει απασχολήσει σοβαρά το θέμα.

........Auto merged post: zoup πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τον αριθμό τον γράφω +30693 κλπ έτσι ε;


λογικά ναι, αλλά όπως σου είπα δεν το έχω κατεβάσει ποτέ έτσι. Δες αν η se έχει κανένα repository από το οποίο μπορείς να κατεβάσεις την εφαρμογή.

----------


## blade_

> Στο blade, το endomondo, μέσα σε 2 ώρες συνεχόμενου tracking θα φάει γύρω στο 20-25%. Η pro έκδοση λέει πως βελτιώνει και την διάρκεια της μπαταρίας αλλά δεν έχω ασχοληθεί μιας και σε κάθε ποδηλατικό session το drain είναι σχετικά μικρό.
> 
> Όλα αυτά με απενεργοποιημένο το 3G και κλειστή την οθόνη.


οχι παντα..εχει φορες που δε μου εχει φαει ουτε 6-7 σε μιαμιση ωρα...προφανως κ παιζουν ρολο το σημα του δορυφορου ,κινητου κτλ...

----------


## leros2004

To sportypal τί λέει? Σκέφτομαι να το δοκιμάσω στο Οmnia ...

----------


## ipo

> Ευπειθως αναφέρω, πως αποτόλμησα και κατάφερα να κάνω την πρώτη μου ανάβαση προς άνω μελίσσια... Μέσο όρο 9 και κάτι χαω, αν και έκανα δύο στάσεις μερικών δευτερολέπτων λόγω κούρασης...


Για ανηφόρες είναι πολύ καλά τα 9 km/h.  :One thumb up:  Κι εγώ τόσο προσπαθώ να πηγαίνω. Στις επικλινείς ανηφόρες πάω είτε με 2η με 12 km/h, είτε με πρώτη με 9-10 km/h. Μετά όμως από χιλιόμετρα ανηφόρας πέφτω στα 8-9 km/h.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Το κινητό είναι καλή λύση για μικρές αποστάσεις. Την Κυριακή που έλιωσα στο ποδήλατο, με γεμάτη μπαταρία, το κινητό μου δεν άντεξε μέχρι το τέλος. Χρησιμοποιώ το sports-tracker.


Ήθελα να το πω και στο Χάρη πριν, αλλά το ξέχασα. Καλό είναι σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις να κλείνουμε την εκφώνηση των στατιστικών από την εφαρμογή tracking, για να γλιτώνουμε κατανάλωση ισχύος.







> Όλα αυτά με απενεργοποιημένο το 3G και κλειστή την οθόνη.


Όταν είχα για δοκιμή το LG Optimus 2x, είχα δοκιμάσει να κλείσω τα data για να δω πώς θα πάει το GPS (χωρίς a-GPS δηλαδή). Ε, σε 3 ώρες ποδηλασίας, δε βρήκε ποτέ δορυφόρο...  :Laughing:

----------


## kostantis

@ipo 

 :onetooth: 

Ακόμη να μου έρθει το download link για το περγαmondo. :Very angry:

----------


## harris

> Για ανηφόρες είναι πολύ καλά τα 9 km/h.  Κι εγώ τόσο προσπαθώ να πηγαίνω. Στις επικλινείς ανηφόρες πάω είτε με 2η με 12 km/h, είτε με πρώτη με 9-10 km/h. Μετά όμως από χιλιόμετρα ανηφόρας πέφτω στα 8-9 km/h.


Ορίστε τα στατιστικά της διαδρομής για να πάρεις μια ιδέα  :Smile: 



Για μέτρο, η μέγιστη ταχύτητα ήταν 23 χαω  :Wink: 

Και η επιστροφή, με την μέγιστη ταχύτητα εκεί που έχω το κόκκινο σημάδι στα 50χαω... πιο γρήγορα δεν πάει  :Thinking:

----------


## blade_

> Όταν είχα για δοκιμή το LG Optimus 2x, είχα δοκιμάσει να κλείσω τα data για να δω πώς θα πάει το GPS (χωρίς a-GPS δηλαδή). Ε, σε 3 ώρες ποδηλασίας, δε βρήκε ποτέ δορυφόρο...


πλακα κανεις...το δημιουργημα μου(το blade δλδ  :Razz:  ) παιζει στο λεπτο κ καποιες φορες στο διλεπτο μαξ..

----------


## Dark_Rex

> Όταν είχα για δοκιμή το LG Optimus 2x, είχα δοκιμάσει να κλείσω τα data για να δω πώς θα πάει το GPS (χωρίς a-GPS δηλαδή). Ε, σε 3 ώρες ποδηλασίας, δε βρήκε ποτέ δορυφόρο...


Κι ήμουν έτοιμος να το εκσφενδονίσω  :Evil:  το legend μου σήμερα που είπα για πρώτη φορά να δοκιμάσω το runkeeper.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Ακόμη να μου έρθει το download link για το περγαmondo.


αν δεν σου έρχεται μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις και κανένα άλλο παρεμφερές πρόγραμμα. Αν κατάλαβα καλά το sportypal που αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω κάνει την ίδια δουλειά και υπάρχει και για το κινητό σου. Έχει αναφερθεί τουλάχιστον άλλον ένα στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα και αν δεν βολεύουν αυτά, μια αναζήτηση με το google  σίγουρα θα βοηθήσει.

----------


## ipo

Off Topic





> πλακα κανεις...το δημιουργημα μου(το blade δλδ  ) παιζει στο λεπτο κ καποιες φορες στο διλεπτο μαξ..


Το έχω γράψει στα αρνητικά σχόλια του review του LG Optimus 2x. Ενώ λειτουργεί καλά με το a-gps on, όταν κλείνεις τα data δε βλέπει την τύφλα του.

----------


## blade_

Off Topic


		μεγαλο μειονεκτημα για τετοιο κινητο..σε κανει ομηρο για προγραμμα data

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Ευπειθως αναφέρω, πως αποτόλμησα και κατάφερα να κάνω την πρώτη μου ανάβαση προς άνω μελίσσια... Μέσο όρο 9 και κάτι χαω, αν και έκανα δύο στάσεις μερικών δευτερολέπτων λόγω κούρασης... Φυσικά η επιστροφή ήταν παιχνιδάκι


ελα βρε μενεις εκει κοντα? τα χτενισα ολα τα βουνα/και τα βπ το σ/κ που μας περασε με το ΜΤΒ, ισως να σε ειδα..

Υπαρχουν κοντερ που μετρανε κλισεις αλλα κοστιζουν ειτε οσο ενα καλο gps χεριου ειτε ενα κινητο με gps...δεν αξιζει...

Παιδια στη ανηφορα δε μετραμε ταχυτητα αλλα κυριως χρονο! Μετα πατηματα (π.χ με ποια σχεση το ανεβηκες) και βεβαια αποσταση. Η ταχυτητα ειναι αχρηστη...


Μιας και μιλαμε για αριθμους σημερα επιασα μεγιστη ταχυτητα μεσογειων 71.2km/h κουρσατος, πρεπει να περναγα αν θυμαμαι το λεωφορειο για αεροδρομιο που πηγαινε σα τρελο αλλα μου την εδινε που εκανε στασεις :Razz:

----------


## blade_

να μην εισαι σαλονικα να ουμ να περνας να με τραβας κ μενα  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> να μην εισαι σαλονικα να ουμ να περνας να με τραβας κ μενα


εδω σε αγωνα οταν βγηκαμε σε εθνικη απο πισω ολοι (μη "φανε" αερα) αν και απαγορευεται :Razz:  επρεπε να παταγα αποτομα φρενο :ROFL:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Μιας και μιλαμε για αριθμους σημερα επιασα μεγιστη ταχυτητα μεσογειων 71.2km/h κουρσατος, πρεπει να περναγα αν θυμαμαι το λεωφορειο για αεροδρομιο που πηγαινε σα τρελο αλλα μου την εδινε που εκανε στασεις


και μετά πως σταματάς; με άγκυρα;  :Razz:

----------


## blade_

γεια σου ρε βαμβακουλα με τα σλιπστριμ σου!!!

----------


## harris

> ελα βρε μενεις εκει κοντα?


Γράφω στο προφίλ μου  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> και μετά πως σταματάς; με άγκυρα;


ρωτα το μηχανικο μου που αλλαζει τα τακακια οπως οι αλλοι σαμπρελες... :ROFL: 

Πολυδροσο που πεφτει? Δουκα?

----------


## ipo

> Μιας και μιλαμε για αριθμους σημερα επιασα μεγιστη ταχυτητα μεσογειων 71.2km/h κουρσατος, πρεπει να περναγα αν θυμαμαι το λεωφορειο για αεροδρομιο που πηγαινε σα τρελο αλλα μου την εδινε που εκανε στασεις


Μέγιστη ταχύτητα για κάθε περιοχή ή για το συγκεκριμένο σημείο; Θυμάμαι μικρός είχα πιάσει σε ελαφρά κατηφόρα 65 km/h με το mountain. Πλέον μέχρι 60 km/h σε μεγάλες κατηφόρες με μεγάλη κλίση, που επιταχύνεις κυρίως με το βάρος κι όχι με πετάλι.

Σε οριζόντιο δρόμο και για μεγάλες αποστάσεις πηγαίνω 25-30 km/h συνήθως.

----------


## vamvakoolas

σα μεγιστη ταχυτητα εδωσε αυτην σημερα (που υποτιθεται οτι βγηκα χαλαρα)...πρεπει να εχει μικρη κατηφορικη κλιση, αποκλειεται σε ευθεια...αν και δε με εχω μετρησει :Razz: 

αν πηγαινεις με 25/30 χλμ μια θεση στη εθνικη νομιζω οτι σου αξιζει και δε το λεω κοροιδευτικα μιας και βγαινουν στη προπονηση μεση 25χλμ/ωρα (αλλα με ανηφορες και κατηφορες και ευθειες). Το ερωτημα ειναι για ποιες αποστασεις μιλαμε και ποσο διαρκει αυτη η μεση... :Thinking:

----------


## ipo

> αν πηγαινεις με 25/30 χλμ μια θεση στη εθνικη νομιζω οτι σου αξιζει και δε το λεω κοροιδευτικα μιας και βγαινουν στη προπονηση μεση 25χλμ/ωρα (αλλα με ανηφορες και κατηφορες και ευθειες). Το ερωτημα ειναι για ποιες αποστασεις μιλαμε και ποσο διαρκει αυτη η μεση...


Όπως έχω γράψει και σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα, για μικτές διαδρομές με λόφους και μικρές αναβάσεις σε βουνά, έχω μέση ταχύτητα 17-18 km/h. Τα 25-30km, όπως ανέφερα, αφορούν αποκλειστικά οριζόντιες διαδρομές. Το είχα παρατηρήσει όταν κινούμουν στη Λεωφόρο Μαραθώνος, επί 8 km, από το Μαραθώνα μέχρι τη Νέα Μάκρη. Εκεί ο δρόμος είναι σχεδόν παντού οριζόντιος.

Βλέποντας στο δρόμο ενίοτε αθλητές, ξέρω ότι απέχω παρασάγγας από τις επιδόσεις τους. Μάλλον χρειάζομαι χρόνια προπόνησης για να πω ότι θα μπορώ να παρακολουθήσω το χαλαρό ρυθμό τους. Δεν έχω όμως τέτοια φιλοδοξία. Αν μπορέσω να κάνω συστηματικά 200 χιλιόμετρα το μήνα, θα είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Οι απώτεροι στόχοι μου για το φθινόπωρο είναι να ανέβω κανένα Υμηττό (εκεί ανεβαίνει ο nm96027, αλλά είναι χαμηλών τόνων και δεν το λέει) και αργότερα Πάρνηθα. Αλλά κι αυτοί στο χαλαρό, χωρίς να πιέζομαι, απλά για να ονειρεύομαι.  :Smile: 

Προς το παρόν παλεύω τις εύκολες ασφάλτινες αναβάσεις της Πεντέλης, αλλά χρειάζομαι ακόμη προπόνηση, αφού τις κάνω με στάσεις. Σήμερα πήγα (πού αλλού;  :Razz: ) λίμνη Μαραθώνα. Είχε πολύ καλό καιρό, με συννεφιά που έκοψε τη ζέστη, αλλά έφαγα πολύ μιγάκι στο δρόμο. Είχε γεμίσει η μπλούζα, ενώ κάποια στιγμή στην ανηφόρα που ήμουν λαχανιασμένος κατάπια ένα.  :Laughing:

----------


## senkradvii

Oρίστε τσίμπησες και την πρωτεΐνη σου..  :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

Ναι, δεν έχω παράπονο.  :Laughing:  Το μυγάκι σου δίνει φτερά.  :Razz:

----------


## blade_

dope o ipo.... :Thinking:

----------


## senkradvii

Α ρε παιδιά τι κρίμα να μην είμαι Αθήνα (δεν πιστεύω ότι το γράφω εγώ αυτό το πράγμα βέβαια..  :Shocked:  ), να πηγαίναμε καμιά βολτίτσα all together. Εγώ εδώ ψιλό-παρακαλάω και πάλι μόνος καταλήγω να βολτάρω.  :Razz:

----------


## nm96027

Eγώ πάντως έχω προτείνει στον ipo να κάνουμε έναν Μαραθώνα το προσεχές ΣΚ. Τι λέτε;

----------


## vamvakoolas

ipo οποτε θες καμμια καθημερινη να κανονισουμε και κανενα υμμητο, ειτε ασφαλτινο ειτε χωματινο, βεβαια πηγες, καντινες κοκ δεν εχουμε και πολλες εδω οποτε be prepeared...
(πιστευω οτι ο Υμμητος ειναι το πιο ομορφο βουνο ποδηλατικα στην Αττικη)

σ/κ αγωνες :Sorry:  :Sorry:  :Sorry:

----------


## harris

> Πολυδροσο που πεφτει? Δουκα?


Λίγο παρακάτω, μετά την Αττική Οδό είναι το Πολύδροσο  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: harris πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Eγώ πάντως έχω προτείνει στον ipo να κάνουμε έναν Μαραθώνα το προσεχές ΣΚ. Τι λέτε;


Ποιοι να κάνουμε εννοείς; Έχετε βίντσι να με τραβάτε;  :Crazy:   :ROFL: 

Σήμερα είπα να κάνω μία μέχρι την Παλλήνη, αλλά τελικά το φοβήθηκα... αν και τελικά μύθος είναι... 8 χλμ πήγαινε κι άλλα τόσα γύρνα, χωρίς φοβερές υψομετρικές διαφορές... θα το κάνω αύριο  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

Vamvakoola, για Υμηττό δεν είμαι ακόμα. Όπως έχω δει το υψομετρικό προφίλ, στα πρώτα 3 χιλιόμετρα ανάβασης θα τα φτύσω. Θα προπονηθώ όμως αργότερα για ανάβαση Πεντέλης, από τη δύσκολη διαδρομή που ξεκινάει από την Πολιτεία και καταλήγει στην κορυφή με την παλαιά βάση με τα ραντάρ (1100m). Το είχα δοκιμάσει πριν από 3 μήνες και γύρισα πίσω μετά από 1 km. Είχε μεγάλη κλίση για αρχάριο ποδηλάτη.

Χάρη, το σημαντικότερο στην ποδηλασία είναι οι υψομετρικές διαφορές. Αν ο δρόμος είναι οριζόντιος, κάνεις 100 km και δεν το καταλαβαίνεις. Μπορείς να χαράσσεις τη διαδρομή στο Google Earth και μετά να βλέπεις το υψομετρικό προφίλ, με δεξί κλικ πάνω στο όνομά της στο αριστερό μενού. Το κάνω πάντοτε πριν ξεκινήσω για μέρος που δεν ξέρω (για να δω αν θα μπορέσω να γυρίσω  :Razz: ).

----------


## manicx

Μήπως μπορεί κανείς να βοηθήσει με αυτό;

----------


## KLG

> Υ.Γ:Στο εξωτερικο που συνεχεια βρεχει πως τη παλευουν καλε?


Εμεις δεν την παλυεουμε... στις πρωτες 10 φορές που εγινε μουσκεμα και το σωβρακο το εγκατέλειψα το άθλημα  :Razz:  Eυτυχώς το χαρηκα για 3 μηνες σε ενα μοναδικό καλοκαίρι για τα αγγλικά δεδομένα. Oυτε οι Αγγλοι την παλευουνε βέβαια... μόνο κάτι τελειώμενοι Ολλανδοι είναι παντώς καιρού...

Btw καιρός να μπει τόνος στον τίτλο του νήματος?

Ποδήλατο κανείς? ή Ποδήλατο κάνεις?

 :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## nm96027

> Εμεις δεν την παλυεουμε... στις πρωτες 10 φορές που εγινε μουσκεμα και το σωβρακο το εγκατέλειψα το άθλημα


E, σταμάτα να φοράς σώβρακο και τελείωσε η υπόθεση. :Razz: 




> Btw καιρός να μπει τόνος στον τίτλο του νήματος?
> 
> Ποδήλατο κανείς? ή Ποδήλατο κάνεις?


Έτσι θα μείνει, για αναρωτιούνται όλοι! :Cool:

----------


## senkradvii

> Έτσι θα μείνει, για αναρωτιούνται όλοι!


Όπως και εγώ εδώ και τόσο καιρό..  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Btw καιρός να μπει τόνος στον τίτλο του νήματος?
> 
> Ποδήλατο κανείς? ή Ποδήλατο κάνεις?


Το είχα πάντοτε απορία ποιος είναι ο τίτλος του νήματος.  :Razz:  

Και ο Νικουλάκης.  :Razz: 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=150

----------


## senkradvii

Πολλοί είμαστε αλλά μόνο ο Νικουλάκις ετόλμησε να το ρωτήσει!  :Laughing: 

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 17 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Εν τω μεταξύ, μια μέρα το σκεφτόμουν και το ξανασκεφτόμουν και τελικά αποφάσισα να μην το ρωτήσω και διορθωθεί, γιατί μ'άρεσε έτσι σαν είδος λογοπαίγνιου. Βέβαια πιστεύω πως είναι "κανείς?" γιατί στο 1ο μήνυμα ρωτάει αν γουστάρει κανείς για βόλτες.




> Απλα πραγματα* γουσταρει κανεις*/μια τωρα που ανοιγει ο καιρος για βολτες?
> Εγω προσωπικα εχω και κουρσα και ΜΤΒ οποτε παω...παντου

----------


## kostantis

> Α ρε παιδιά τι κρίμα να μην είμαι Αθήνα (δεν πιστεύω ότι το γράφω εγώ αυτό το πράγμα βέβαια..  ), να πηγαίναμε καμιά βολτίτσα all together. Εγώ εδώ ψιλό-παρακαλάω και πάλι μόνος καταλήγω να βολτάρω.


Sen δεν έχετε ποδηλατικό σύλλογο στο Βόλο;

----------


## senkradvii

Έχουμε. Απλά δεν το έχω εγώ να κάνω βόλτα με άτομα που δεν έχω καν ξαναμιλήσει..  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Δεν πάει έτσι το πράμα...

Όλοι όσοι μέχρι τώρα γράφτηκαν στον σύλλογο που έχετε,κανείς δεν γνώριζε τον άλλον αλλά στην πορεία έρχετε το δέσιμο και η γνωριμία γιατί στο κάτω κάτω σας ενώνει και μία κοινή αγάπη,η αγάπη για την ποδηλασία.
Βλέπεις με ποια άτομα κολλάς και αρχίζεις να κανονίζεις μαζί τους ποδηλατοβόλτες.
Πού το ξες μπορεί να προκύψει και κάποια δυνατή φιλία από εκεί μέσα εκτός εάν είσαι γενικά μοναχικός τύπος και προτιμάς να ποδηλατείς μόνος σου.Τότε ναι σεβαστή η άποψη σου!  :Smile:

----------


## senkradvii

Ναι συμφωνώ με όσα λες, απλά ο χαρακτήρας μου είναι έτσι, ώστε να θέλω να συναναστρέφομαι με άτομα που τα θεωρώ οικεία, τουλάχιστον στην αρχή. Όχι πως δυσκολεύομαι να κάνω νέες γνωριμίες, του εναντίον δηλαδή, αλλά το να πάω κάπου μόνος μου με όλους τους άλλους άγνωστους μου φαίνεται κάπως. Έναν γνωστό να είχα, δεν θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## harris

> Vamvakoola, για Υμηττό δεν είμαι ακόμα. Όπως έχω δει το υψομετρικό προφίλ, στα πρώτα 3 χιλιόμετρα ανάβασης θα τα φτύσω.


Αυτά να τα πεις στο νούμερο, που έχει βαλθεί να με πείσει ότι... "δεν είναι και τίποτα"!!!  :Crazy:   :Laughing: 




> Θα προπονηθώ όμως αργότερα για ανάβαση Πεντέλης, από τη δύσκολη διαδρομή που ξεκινάει από την Πολιτεία και καταλήγει στην κορυφή με την παλαιά βάση με τα ραντάρ (1100m). Το είχα δοκιμάσει πριν από 3 μήνες και γύρισα πίσω μετά από 1 km. Είχε μεγάλη κλίση για αρχάριο ποδηλάτη.


Δεν πας καλά, έτσι;  :Crazy:   :ROFL:   :Razz: 




> Χάρη, το σημαντικότερο στην ποδηλασία είναι οι υψομετρικές διαφορές. Αν ο δρόμος είναι οριζόντιος, κάνεις 100 km και δεν το καταλαβαίνεις. Μπορείς να χαράσσεις τη διαδρομή στο Google Earth και μετά να βλέπεις το υψομετρικό προφίλ, με δεξί κλικ πάνω στο όνομά της στο αριστερό μενού. Το κάνω πάντοτε πριν ξεκινήσω για μέρος που δεν ξέρω (για να δω αν θα μπορέσω να γυρίσω ).


Να'ναι καλά το runkeeper που σου βγάζει άμεσα το προφίλ της διαδρομής  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Αυτά να τα πεις στο νούμερο, που έχει βαλθεί να με πείσει ότι... "δεν είναι και τίποτα"!!!  
> 
> Δεν πας καλά, έτσι;   
> 
> Να'ναι καλά το runkeeper που σου βγάζει άμεσα το προφίλ της διαδρομής


Ο NM έχει πολύ καλή φυσική κατάσταση και του φαίνονται όλα εύκολα. Εμένα να ακούς που είμαστε κοντά σε φυσική κατάσταση.  :Razz: 

Για την ανάβαση που λέω στην ψηλότερη κορυφή της Πεντέλης έχω ακόμα πολύ δρόμο. Θα αργήσει.

Το runkeeper δείχνει διαδρομές που έχεις κάνει. Δε βοηθάει ιδιαίτερα στην αξιολόγηση της δυσκολίας των μελλοντικών.

----------


## nm96027

Ρε σεις άμα έχετε στρώσει λίγο πάνω στο ποδήλατο και δεν καπνίζετε, όσο δύσκολη και να είναι η ανηφόρα, την παίρνεις (την ανηφορα) σιγα-σιγά, στον ρυθμό που μπορείς και ανεβαίνεις. Στην ανάγκη κάνεις και 2-3 στάσεις και είσαι οκ. 

Έτσι όπως τα λέτε, θα νομίζουν πως είμαι κανένας αθλητής.

----------


## ipo

Ε δεν ανεβαίνει οποίος κι οποίος στα 1000 μέτρα του Υμηττού.

----------


## vamvakoolas

τα εχω γραψει σε φορουμ στο blog μου παντου: Η ανηφορα θελει τεχνικη (σωστες αλλαγες/θεση στο ποδηλατο) και σωστες ανασες (καρδιακη λειτουργια).

Μαλιστα στις αρχες του μηνα εκανα το πειραμα σε μια δυσκολη διαδρομη (πεντελη)μια ομαδα απο ποδηλατες αρχαριοι ολοι τους εβγαλαν την αναβαση με τις οδηγιες μου. Μονοι τους εβγαλαν στη καλυτερη 700μ στη χειροτερη στη πρωτη ανηφοριτσα θελαν να κατεβουν απο το ποδηλατο. (απλως τους εβαλα να το κανουν μονοι για να καταλαβουν μετα τη διαφορα :Razz:  :Razz: )

----------


## ipo

Πες μας την τεχνική ντε.  :Razz:  Μη μας κρατάς σε αγωνία.

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Πες μας την τεχνική ντε.  Μη μας κρατάς σε αγωνία.


τι να σε κραταω σε αγωνια?

αυτα γινονται στη πραξη...εχει μαθει κανεις ποδηλατο απο το ιντερνετ? :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## ipo

Είπες ότι τα έχεις γράψει σε φόρουμ και μπλογκ. Δηλαδή απλώς έγραψες "θέλει τεχνική";  :Razz:

----------


## harris

> Το runkeeper δείχνει διαδρομές που έχεις κάνει. Δε βοηθάει ιδιαίτερα στην αξιολόγηση της δυσκολίας των μελλοντικών.


Δείχνει, μπορείς να φτιάξεις διαδρομή  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Είπες ότι τα έχεις γράψει σε φόρουμ και μπλογκ. Δηλαδή απλώς έγραψες "θέλει τεχνική";


Εγώ βλέπω τεχνική μέρος Α' και Β'... Για δες καλύτερα ένα link λιιιιιγο πάνω από το post σου...  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Εγώ βλέπω τεχνική μέρος Α' και Β'... Για δες καλύτερα ένα link λιιιιιγο πάνω από το post σου...


Έχει συνηθίσει το μάτι να προσπερνάει τις υπογραφές. Ωραίο αρθράκι.  :One thumb up:  Θα διαβάσω και το υπόλοιπο blog όταν βρω χρόνο.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 16 λεπτά και 28 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δείχνει, μπορείς να φτιάξεις διαδρομή


Ναι, μπορείς να φτιάξεις, αλλά δεν είναι τόσο αναλυτικό και παραμετροποιήσιμο όσο το Google Earth. Δοκίμασε και θα με θυμηθείς.  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 24 λεπτά και 27 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Κωστή, διαβάζω το blog σου και βλέπω ότι γράφεις πολύ ωραία. Μικρά κείμενα που δεν κουράζουν, σε προσωπικό τόνο, ευανάγνωστα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## kostantis

Ο Νικουλάκης έχει από χθες να μπει και να γράψει. :Razz: 
Πάρε και κανά άι παδ μαζί σου να μας γράφεις ρα! :Biggrin:

----------


## ipo

Άμα ξαναμπεί στο νήμα, όταν γυρίσει από το χωριό, δε θα του μιλάμε, ΟΚ; Θα αγνοούμε ό,τι γράφει για να μάθει!  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

Kαι ipad να πάρει, ποιος σου λέει πως στο χωριό θα βρει 3G?  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Πολύ καλά θα κάνει να ξεχάσει το διαδίκτυο όσες μέρες είναι στο χωριό και να απολαύσει τη φύση.

----------


## kostantis

> Άμα ξαναμπεί στο νήμα, όταν γυρίσει από το χωριό, δε θα του μιλάμε, ΟΚ; Θα αγνοούμε ό,τι γράφει για να μάθει!


 :Laughing:  Ναι ναι αυτό θα κάνουμε να δούμε πώς θα αντιδράσει!

........Auto merged post: kostantis πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Kαι ipad να πάρει, ποιος σου λέει πως στο χωριό θα βρει 3G?


Θα το χρησιμοποιήσει με wifi στην πλατεία του χωριού του.
Έχει free wifi. :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

ψιλοτρίζει η πίσω ανάρτηση και η πεταλιέρα (αν δεν κάνω λάθος). Έχετε κανένα λιπαντικό να προτείνετε;

----------


## Kezar

wd40..το καλυτερο.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Χθες αργά το βράδυ βγήκα για μια βολτίτσα. Τελικά δεν ήταν τόσο βολτίτσα. Έκανα συνολικά 75χλμ σε χαλαρό ρυθμό [ΔΠ > ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ > ΛΙΜΑΝΑΚΙΑ > ΑΘΗΝΑ > ΔΠ]. Το επόμενο βήμα είναι να γράψει το κοντέρ 3ψήφιο... Wish me good luck...   :Razz:

----------


## manicx

Επειδή το ρώτησα κανά δυο φορές ήδη, μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να προτείνει κάτι σχετικά με αυτό;

----------


## harris

Τι είναι το ΔΠ;  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Τι είναι το ΔΠ;


Πως λέμε Β.Π. (Βόρεια Προάστια)...  :Razz:

----------


## harris

> Πως λέμε Β.Π. (Βόρεια Προάστια)...


Είσαι παλαβός λέμε, έτσι;  :Crazy:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Είσαι παλαβός λέμε, έτσι;


Όταν φτάσαμε (εγώ και άλλος ένας) Λιμανάκια και αφού το κοντέρ είχε γράψει ~35χλμ και ξέροντας ήδη ότι το κρεβάτι μου απέχει περίπου άλλα τόσα χλμ είπα να το συνεχίσουμε προς Σούνιο ή τουλάχιστον εκεί κοντά αλλά οι γνωστές στροφές εκεί στους κοντράκιδες ήταν ανασταλτικός παράγοντας να το συνεχίσω. Απαξ και συνέχιζα ακόμα θα πάλευα να γυρίσω σπίτι...  :Razz:

----------


## harris

> Όταν φτάσαμε (εγώ και άλλος ένας) Λιμανάκια και αφού το κοντέρ είχε γράψει ~35χλμ και ξέροντας ήδη ότι το κρεβάτι μου απέχει περίπου άλλα τόσα χλμ είπα να το συνεχίσουμε προς Σούνιο ή τουλάχιστον εκεί κοντά αλλά οι γνωστές στροφές εκεί στους κοντράκιδες ήταν ανασταλτικός παράγοντας να το συνεχίσω. Απαξ και συνέχιζα ακόμα θα πάλευα να γυρίσω σπίτι...


Συνοδεία μονάδας ΕΚΑΒ είχατε ζητήσει;  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Τι είναι το ΔΠ;


Δημος ποδηλατου
ΔΕΗ Πειραια
Δεν Πληρωνω
Δ' Πολυκατοικια :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

ρεσυ τρελε need for speed για ποδηλατα τη περασες τη παραλιακη? :Razz:  μηπως εκανες και κοντρα με κανεναν? :Whistle:

----------


## blade_

> Επειδή το ρώτησα κανά δυο φορές ήδη, μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να προτείνει κάτι σχετικά με αυτό;


γιατι δε δοκιμαζεις με ενα υγρο βετεξ?εγω ετσι το καθαριζω(μια φορα στα 5 χρονια  :Razz:  ) για να αποφυγω τα πολλα νερα

----------


## manicx

> γιατι δε δοκιμαζεις με ενα υγρο βετεξ?εγω ετσι το καθαριζω(μια φορα στα 5 χρονια  ) για να αποφυγω τα πολλα νερα


Θα δοκιμάσω με vettex και τον ατμοκαθαριστή. Ακόμα λιγότερα νερά για να μην το κάνω κόσκινο.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> ρεσυ τρελε need for speed για ποδηλατα τη περασες τη παραλιακη? μηπως εκανες και κοντρα με κανεναν?


20km/h μέση ταχύτητα έβγαλα. Καλά δεν είναι για χαλαρή βολτίτσα...;  :Cool: 

Αρχίζω να σκέφτομαι να πάρω καμία κούρσα νομίζω...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ipo

Με πληροφόρησε μία φίλη για οργάνωση ποδηλατοβόλτας στην περιοχή μου. www.northbike.gr

Μαζεύονται 20-30 άτομα κάθε Τετάρτη απόγευμα και κάνουν καμιά 20αριά χιλιόμετρα. Την επόμενη εβδομάδα μάλλον θα το τιμήσω.  :Smile:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Με πληροφόρησε μία φίλη για οργάνωση ποδηλατοβόλτας στην περιοχή μου. www.northbike.gr
> 
> Μαζεύονται 20-30 άτομα κάθε Τετάρτη απόγευμα και κάνουν καμιά 20αριά χιλιόμετρα. Την επόμενη εβδομάδα μάλλον θα το τιμήσω.


ipo κανε cone... :Worthy: 

απλως οι ρυθμοι θα ειναι λογικα μικροι αλλα δεν ειναι ο σκοπος αυτης της βολτας η ταχυτητα/τεχνικη :Razz: 
Mouse Potato->παρε κουρσα να γουσταρεις :One thumb up:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Mouse Potato->παρε κουρσα να γουσταρεις


Μιας και το είχα πάντα απορία: Με κούρσα στις λιγοστές λακούβες που έχουμε εδώ στην Ελλάδα τι γίνεται; Ο κίνδυνος σαβούρδας δεν είναι μεγάλος;

----------


## ipo

Κι εγώ αυτό φοβάμαι με τα ποδήλατα δρόμου. Είναι πιο απόλυτα στις αντιδράσεις τους, ενώ τα trekking/mountain συγχωρούν πολλά. Φυσικά αν κάνεις μόνο άσφαλτο και ταυτόχρονα ο στόχος σου είναι να κάνεις όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα χιλιόμετρα, το κατάλληλο ποδήλατο είναι η κούρσα.

Mouse εντυπωσιακά τα 75 χιλιόμετρα που έκανες σε ένα βράδυ με το ποδήλατο βουνού. Κοντεύεις να φτάσεις το Νικουλάκη με τα 96km. Ο Κωστής δε μετράει, αφού πάει Λαμία.  :Razz: 

Το www.northbike.gr έχει μερικά χρήσιμα και αναλυτικά άρθρα γύρω από την ποδηλασία στα links αριστερά. Αν έχετε χρόνο, ρίξτε μία ματιά.

----------


## blade_

> Μιας και το είχα πάντα απορία: Με κούρσα στις λιγοστές λακούβες που έχουμε εδώ στην Ελλάδα τι γίνεται; Ο κίνδυνος σαβούρδας δεν είναι μεγάλος;


το χειροτερο ειναι πιστευω η μεση μας..δε φανταζεσαι τι τραβαω με το υβριδιο μου...

----------


## vamvakoolas

Υπερβολες...Λαρισσα εχω φτασει :Razz: 


Εχετε δικιο γιαυτα που γραφετε για τη κουρσα. Το χειροτερο δεν ειναι ο φοβος ή οι πονοι ειναι οτι μπαινεις στην ιστορια πορωσης με τα υλικα, εξοπλισμο κοκ που σου φευγουν χρηματα για πλακα και πολλες φορες ειτε δεν αξιζει ειτε το εκμεταλλευονται καποια λαμογια που πουλουν φυκια για μεταξωτες κορδελες. Οποτε αν καποιος τολμησει για κατι νεο ας παρει μια συμβουλη πρωτα..

ipo παντα επικροτω τετοιες προσπαθειες και θα διαβασω και τα αρθρα τους. Ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να καταφερω να παω (οπως εχω παει περιστεροπεταλιες/δυτικοι ποδηλατες κοκ)

----------


## alekan

http://www.lidl.gr/cps/rde/xchg/lidl...ndex_11175.htm

----------


## harris

> http://www.lidl.gr/cps/rde/xchg/lidl...ndex_11175.htm


Τι είναι αυτό που ήθελες να δείξεις; Τον φακό με την μανιβέλα;  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Τρόμπα βρε

----------


## alekan

Kι ο φακός, καλός είναι...

----------


## ipo

> Kι ο φακός, καλός είναι...


Να σε δω στο ποδήλατο να δουλεύεις εν κινήσει το φακό με τη μανιβέλα και τι στον κόσμο.  :Razz:

----------


## harris

Σε πιο κατάστημα έχει την τρόμπα;  :Thinking:

----------


## ipo

Στο Lidl. Μπορείς να το δεις αν πατήσεις το link που παρέθεσες πιο πριν και βάλεις τον ταχυδρομικό σου κώδικα.

----------


## harris

Πάμε ξανά... σε ποιας ημερομηνίας προσφοράς; Στο κατάστημα Μελισσίων που με βολεύει, δεν το βρίσκω  :Thinking:

----------


## ipo

2 Ιουνίου. Μάλλον με υπολογίζει για το κατάστημα στο Νέο Ηράκλειο.

----------


## harris

Την έχει και στων Μελισσίων, αλλά είμαι τυφλός  :Wall:

----------


## ipo

Πάρε το φακό με τη μανιβέλα για να βλέπεις καλύτερα.  :Razz:

----------


## harris

Ρε ουστ λέμε  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Θα 'ρθεις το Σ/Κ που θα πάμε με τον Νούμερο για το "Μαραθώνιο"; Από τη Σταμάτα είναι πιο εύκολη η διαδρομή, θα φτάσεις για πλάκα. Στην επιστροφή ίσως χρειαστείς 1-2 στάσεις.

----------


## harris

Προφανώς και όχι... έχω να κατέβω και να ανέβω στο Σύνταγμα  :Wink:

----------


## senkradvii

> Προφανώς και όχι... έχω να κατέβω και να ανέβω στο Σύνταγμα


Σωστός!  :One thumb up: 


Πάντως εγώ την τρομπίτσα θα την χτυπήσω σίγουρα, μιας και χρειάζομαι μια!  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## blade_

καλη η τρομπιτσα αλλα νομιζω στο πρακτικερ ειχε κ φθηνοτερες

----------


## blade_

ουουουου

----------


## manicx

> καλη η τρομπιτσα αλλα νομιζω στο πρακτικερ ειχε κ φθηνοτερες


Στο practiker οι φθηνές ήταν της πλάκας. Πήγα εγώ πριν κανά μήνα και ήταν του πεταμού. Ούτε μανόμετρο είχαν κι έκαναν κοντά στο 5ευρο ενώ φοβόσουν ότι θα σου έμενε στο χέρι.

----------


## ipo

Πάντως η συγκεκριμένη φαίνεται πλαστική. Πλαστικές τρόμπες σκελετού βρίσκεις σε πολλά ποδηλατικά καταστήματα με 6-7€, χωρίς μανόμετρο. Θα σας πρότεινα να πάρετε μία τρόμπα αλουμινίου με τα διπλάσια χρήματα.

----------


## senkradvii

Πάντως πηγαίνοντας στο σημείο συγκέντρωσης χθες και προχθές μου έκανε εντύπωση το πλήθος των ποδηλάτων παιδιά! Πάρα πολλά ποδήλατα μιλάμε. Και πολλές Electres μαζεμένες, κυρίως τα eightball & cruiser! Αν τους πετύχω και σήμερα σκοπεύω να τους πιάσω κουβέντα να κανονίσουμε καμιά Electrισμένη βόλτα. Θα μετράει! Σαν χαρλεάδες χωρίς τον κομπλεξικό θόρυβο που δημιουργούν..  :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

Πού συγκεντρωθήκατε; Στο Βόλο δεν είσαι;

----------


## senkradvii

> Πού συγκεντρωθήκατε; Στο Βόλο δεν είσαι;


Nαι Βόλο. Στην παραλία, στο άγαλμα της ελευθερίας που έχουμε, ακριβώς κάτω από το χαρακτηριστικό κίτρινο κτίριο με την άσπρη διαγώνια λωρίδα, που είναι το πανεπιστήμιο.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Btw καιρός να μπει τόνος στον τίτλο του νήματος?
> 
> Ποδήλατο κανείς? ή Ποδήλατο κάνεις?


Aυτό το είχα ρωτήσει και εγώ καιρό πριν  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........



> Το είχα πάντοτε απορία ποιος είναι ο τίτλος του νήματος.
> 
> Και ο Νικουλάκης.
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=150


Έλεος ρε Ιπο που το θυμάσαι...?  :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

Γύρισες Αθήνα βρε λιμούτσα;  :Razz:  Θα έρθεις στο "μαραθώνιο";

----------


## blade_

> Nαι Βόλο. Στην παραλία, στο άγαλμα της ελευθερίας που έχουμε, ακριβώς κάτω από το χαρακτηριστικό κίτρινο κτίριο με την άσπρη διαγώνια λωρίδα, που είναι το πανεπιστήμιο.


προβλεπω συντομα αγανακτισμενους με ποδηλατα παντου  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Γύρισες Αθήνα βρε λιμούτσα;  Θα έρθεις στο "μαραθώνιο";


Βαριέμαι να διαβάσω τις προηγούμενες σελίδες για ενημέρωσε, τι εστί Μαραθώνιος  :Razz: 

Λιμνούλα?

----------


## ipo

> Βαριέμαι να διαβάσω τις προηγούμενες σελίδες για ενημέρωσε, τι εστί Μαραθώνιος 
> 
> Λιμνούλα?


Ναι λίμνη. Θα μας τιμήσει με την παρουσία του ο nm96027, ενώ φήμες λένε ότι θα μοιράζει αυτόγραφα.  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ρε Ιπε! Πλυμήρησέ με πληροφορίες ... Ώρα, σημείο συνάντησης, μέρα, διαδρομή κλπ... αμαν!  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Θα συναντηθούμε στην Κηφισιά για να ανηφορίσουμε στη λίμνη από τον ποδηλατόδρομο και μετά από Σταμάτα. Μάλλον κατά το μεσημέρι θα ξεκινήσουμε. Θα πάμε είτε αύριο, είτε μεθαύριο, ανάλογα πώς θα εξελιχθούν οι προγνώσεις του καιρού.

Κάθε μερικές ώρες τις αλλάζουν. Τη μία λένε για ψιχάλες το Σάββατο τα ξημερώματα, την άλλη για βροχή την Κυριακή το απόγευμα, την παράλλη για ήλιο. Τώρα π.χ. λένε για συννεφιά και τις δύο ημέρες.

Πότε σε βολεύει εσένα;

----------


## Νikosanagn

Αύριο σίγουρα δεν μπορώ για Κυριακή παίζεται...

----------


## ipo

Το λοιπόν! Γκουχ-γκουχ.

Αύριο Σάββατο, στη μία το μεσημέρι (13:00) ώρα Ελλάδος, θα συναντηθούμε εγώ με το Νούμερο και 7 κοπέλες* ποδηλάτισσες-μοντέλα, στο σταθμό του ηλεκτρικού της Κηφισιάς για να ξεκινήσουμε το "Μαραθώνιο", ήτοι την ποδηλατοβόλτα προς τη λίμνη του Μαραθώνα.

Η διαδρομή θα γίνει σε χαλαρούς ρυθμούς και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα είναι η εξής: Ποδηλατόδρομος Κηφισιάς - Νέας Ερυθραίας - Εκάλης, Άνοιξη, Δροσιά, Σταμάτα, λίμνη Μαραθώνα. Αν θέλουν οι κοπέλες*, μπορεί να κάτσουμε στη λίμνη για καφέ.  :Razz: 

Όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, ας έλθει. Διαφορετικά ας σωπάσει για πάντα.  :Razz: 






*Spoiler:*




			*Ανεπιβεβαίωτες φήμες. Καλού κακού φορέστε κανένα παντελόνι μπριτάνια ή εφαρμοστή βερμούδα.  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

:onetooth:  :onetooth:

----------


## blade_

> Αύριο σίγουρα δεν μπορώ για Κυριακή παίζεται...


βιαστηκε να πει οχι για σαββατο χαχαχα

ιππε το παιρνω αποψε ολοταχως με το Bike κ θα ειμαι εκει στημενος ετοιμος για ηλιοκαμενα γυναικεια κορμια  :Razz:   :Crazy: 

........Auto merged post: blade_ πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 46 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

θα ακολουθησω κ το dress code για να φτασω ατσαλακωτος  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Ευπειθώς αναφέρω ότι η βόλτα πέτυχε.  :Razz: 

Κάναμε τη διαδρομή που έγραψα χτες, συν ένα πέρασμα από τις ασφάλτινες διαδρομές του Άλσους Συγγρού. 46 km στο κοντέρ μου συνολικά, με μία γενναία στάση για βάφλα στην καφετέρια της λίμνης του Μαραθώνα. Ο καιρός μας έκατσε περίφημα.  :Smile: 

Νικουλάκη, δεν ήρθες... Έχασες.  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Το άλλο σκ τι θα κάνουμε?

Είμαι free! :Worthy:

----------


## ipo

Κανονίσαμε βόλτα, αλλά είπαμε να μη σε πάρουμε μαζί μας. Συγγνώμη, αλλά καλά να πάθεις, το αξίζεις!  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

:Sorry:

----------


## ipo

Λέμε να πάμε Υμηττόστ για κανένα τοστ. Το σκέφτομαι, διότι από τη μία με προβληματίζει η ανηφόρα στην επιστροφή, από την άλλη η ανάβαση του Υμηττόστ δεν είναι εύκολο πράμα. 800-900 μέτρα ανάβασης είναι με αρκετή κλίση.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Να πάτε να πάτε γιατί είμαι και κοντά.  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 0 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

H ανηφόρα του γυρισμού γιατί σε προβληματίζει? Εξάλου υπάρχει και το μετρό - τρένο πια, αν τα φτύσεις.

----------


## ipo

Άμα έχεις κάνει 10 χιλιόμετρα ανάβασης, το τελευταίο που θέλεις είναι να ανέβεις όλη την Κηφισίας.  :Razz: 

Ναι, το μετρό μου περνάει από το μυαλό σαν λύση επιστροφής. Κυριακή επιτρέπεται η είσοδος ποδηλάτων.


Πάντως καμία ανάβαση Πεντέλης από Μελίσσια, μάλλον θα επιχειρήσω μέσα στην εβδομάδα. Αν ψήνεσαι, έλα.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Πάμε Δευτέρα?

Δεν ξέρω αν στο είπα αλλά είμαι free  :Worthy: 

 :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Τρίτη μπορείς;

----------


## Νikosanagn

Τρίτη, χμ. Μπορώ σχετικά πρωι και μετά απόγευμα απο τις 6 και μετά.

Και τετάρτη μπορώ.

----------


## ipo

> Τρίτη, χμ. Μπορώ σχετικά πρωι και μετά απόγευμα απο τις 6 και μετά.


ΟΚ, μπορούμε να το κάνουμε την Τρίτη κατά τις 18:00 - 18:30. Όχι πιο αργά όμως, για να μη μας πιάσει η νύχτα στο βουνό και μας φάνε οι τίγρεις.  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Και που θα συναντηθούμε?

Ζορίζομαι λίγο την Τρίτη, αλλα γενικά είμαι free  :Worthy:  

 :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Άμα ζορίζεσαι πολύ την Τρίτη, μπορούμε να το κάνουμε Τετάρτη. Τη Δευτέρα ζορίζομαι εγώ.  :Razz: 

Ραντεβού στο κλασσικό σημείο στα Μελίσσια, στη διασταύρωση της λεωφόρου Αναπαύσεως με τη Λεωφόρο Πεντέλης.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ωραία καλύτερα Τετάρτη, πως θα πάω εκεί ρε Ιπε, κανέναν σταθμό έχει εκει κοντά να συναντηθούμε, φουβάμι  μόναχούλ μου  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

ΟΚ, μπορούμε να δώσουμε ραντεβού στο σταθμό του ηλεκτρικού στο Μαρούσι, αλλά μπορείς να μπεις στον ηλεκτρικό στα άνω Πατήσια, όχι πιο πριν. Κλείνουν το τμήμα Αττική - Άνω Πατήσια για 10 μέρες. Εναλλακτικά, μπορούμε να δώσουμε ραντεβού στο Μαρούσι επί της Λεωφόρου Κηφισίας στη διασταύρωση με την οδό Πεντέλης (όχι τη Λεωφόρο Πεντέλης), που είναι πιο κοντά στην αφετηρία της ανάβασης ή στη διασταύρωση της Λεωφόρου Κηφισίας με την Αττική Οδό (και να θες, δεν το χάνεις το σημείο  :Razz: ).

----------


## Νikosanagn

Εσύ απο που θα ξεκινήσεις?

Κανένας άλλος σταθμός μετρό δεν βολεύει? Τα άνω Πατήσια δυστυχώς δεν με βολεύουν...

----------


## ipo

Υπάρχει ο σταθμός του προαστιακού "Πεντέλης", επί της λεωφόρου Πεντέλης. Στον προαστιακό μπορείς να πας με τη μπλε γραμμή του μετρό από το σταθμό Δουκίσσης Πλακεντίας. Μία στάση είναι για τη το σταθμό "Πεντέλης" του προαστιακού, αλλά πιο πολύ σε συμφέρει να κάνεις τη διαδρομή με το ποδήλατο, αφού τα δρομολόγια του προαστιακού είναι ανά 20 λεπτά. Κατεβαίνεις από το μετρό στη στάση "Δουκίσσης Πλακεντίας" και πας παράλληλα με την Αττική Οδό μέχρι να βρεις τη λεωφόρο Πεντέλης. Μπορώ να έρθω κι εγώ να σε βρω στο σταθμό του μετρό, αν φοβάσαι.  :Razz: 

Τετάρτη απόγευμα μπορείς να μπεις στο μετρό.
http://www.podilates.gr/?q=node/13938

Θα έρθω με το ποδήλατο από βόρεια. 8km περίπου διαδρομή έχω μέχρι τη λεωφόρο Πεντέλης που αρχίζει η ανάβαση.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ωραία, μπορούμε δηλαδής να συναντηθούμε στο σταθμό Πεντέλης του προαστιακου έτσι?

----------


## ipo

Μάλλον καλύτερα είναι να συναντηθούμε στο σταθμό του μετρό "Δουκίσσης Πλακεντίας" για να μη χάσουμε χρόνο. Αλλά μπες στο μετρό όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορείς με το που πάει 18:00 και αρχίζει να επιτρέπεται η είσοδος ποδηλάτων.

Θα ξαναμιλήσουμε μέχρι την Τετάρτη για να το οριστικοποιήσουμε. Ρώτα και τον ξάδερφο αν θέλει, καθώς και τον ξάδερφο του ξαδέρφου.  :Razz:  Και φυσικά φέρετε σαμπρέλες, μην την πατήσετε σαν τον Βαμβακούλα.  :Razz:  Κωστή θα μας κάνεις την τιμή;

Πλάκα-πλάκα, εκεί κοντά που δίνουμε ραντεβού μένει ο Χάρης και εργάζεται ο Νούμερος. Ψηθείτε κι εσείς!  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Από τις 6 και μετά επιτρέπεται?

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Ωραία οπότε υπολόγισε 7 παρά, να ειμαι εκεί...

----------


## ipo

Κατάλαβα, θα μας φάνε οι λεοπαρδάλεις.  :Razz:  Πάρε φώτα μαζί σου για την επιστροφή.

Θα πάρεις κατευθείαν την μπλε γραμμή του μετρό από Σύνταγμα ή θα πάρεις πρώτα την κόκκινη από Άγιο Δημήτριο;

----------


## Νikosanagn

Κανένα απο τα 2 γατάκι...  :Razz:  Στην Δάφνη θα μπω...

Πλάκα πλάκα γιατί δεν κατεβαίνεις εσύ να σε ξεναγήσω στα λημέρια μου, είναι ωραία με την θάλασσα και αυτό τον καιρό, και μετά θα σε πάω και μέχρι το Μετρό... Ψήσου!

----------


## ipo

Πράγματι είναι ωραία η θάλασσα και θα έρθω κάποια στιγμή για να κάνω τη διαδρομή Φάληρο - Γλυφάδα. Αλλά πέρα από τη βόλτα, δεν κάνεις και καθόλου γυμναστική με την οριζόντια διαδρομή (μη μου πεις να κάνω στην επιστροφή  :Razz: ). Έχω μερικούς φίλους στο Νότο, αλλά περιμένω να ανοίξει ο τιμημένος ο ηλεκτρικός, εδώ και 2,5 χρόνια για να πηγαίνω απευθείας Φάληρο και να τους βρίσκω.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Το θες το βουνό σου δηλαδή...  :Razz: 

Eίναι πολύ ωραία πάντως για βόλτα και για γυμναστικούλα, κυρίως στον γυρισμό που είναι ανηφόρα...

Πάντως ψήσε το, κάποια στιγμή να κατέβεις, αυτή η εποχή είναι απο τις καλύτερες αν περιμένεις τον ηλεκτρικο, χο χο χοιιι  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 39 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

A, και όσο για την οριζόντια διαδρομή σου βρίσκω εγώ ανηφόρες μην ανυσηχείς, βλέπε λόφο Πανί.

----------


## kostantis

Νίκο λιώστο το focus τώρα που ξεμπέρδεψες ε!
Άντε να δούμε εμείς πώς θα την παλέψουμε σχεδόν 1 μήνα χωρίς πηδάλι λόγω εξεταστικής. :Wall:  
Τι ωραία να έδινα πανελλήνιες ξανά και να ήμουνα τελειωμένος τώρα...

Λοιπόν σήμερα είδα από κοντά κουρσάκι,ένα ideal stage καινούριο χρώματος μαύρο-μπλε-άσπρο.
Το ποδήλατο αρρώστια πραγματικά τόσο από εμφάνιση όσο και από βάρος.
Πανάλαφρο και πανέμορφο πραγματικά.Το ζήλεψα λιγάκι,θέλω και εγώ κουρσάκι! :Razz: 
Πότε είπαμε πάμε για ομαδική παραγγελία για κουρσάκια; :Razz: 

Σήμερα πέτυχα και ποδηλάτισσα για πρώτη φορά.Παίζει να έβγαζα 100αρι χιλιόμετρα εάν την είχα συνέχεια μπροστά μου.Δεν χρειάζεται να μπω σε λεπτομέρειες σχετικα με την ενδυμασία της για να λέω ότι θα χτυπούσα 100αρι με αυτήν να κάνει ποδήλατο μπροστά μου όμως. :onetooth:

----------


## ipo

Να υποθέσω ότι η τύπισσα φορούσε παντελόνια μπριτάνια με τσάκιση;  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> Να υποθέσω ότι η τύπισσα φορούσε παντελόνια μπριτάνια με τσάκιση;


Δεν ήξερα ότι δουλεύει both ways..  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

> Να υποθέσω ότι η τύπισσα φορούσε παντελόνια μπριτάνια με τσάκιση;


Κολάν λευκό προς το διαφανές,απλό όχι ποδηλατικό.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ω, τεε... Κοσταντή? Ήταν καλοσμυλεμένο?  :Razz: 

To κορμί της, γενικά...  :Laughing:

----------


## senkradvii

> Κολάν λευκό προς το διαφανές,απλό όχι ποδηλατικό.


 :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: 



*Spoiler:*




			Πες μου και με μαύρο στριγκάκι από μέσα να με πεθάνεις..  :Worthy:

----------


## kostantis

> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Πες μου και με μαύρο στριγκάκι από μέσα να με πεθάνεις..


Ακριβώς με μία χορδή στη μέση. :onetooth: 
Χαλαρή βόλτα πρέπει να είχε ανέβει γιατί δεν φορούσε ποδηλατικά ούτε κρανάκι τίποτα μόνο γυαλί ηλιου.Ξεκίνησε να ανέβει προς τα πάνω που έχει πολύ ανηφόρα αλλά τα παράτησε λίγο πιο πάνω και συνέχισα μόνος μου δίχως λόγο,δίχως αιτία. :onetooth:  :onetooth: 

Τέτοια να βλέπω κάθε φορά και με βλέπω champion(όχι μαρινόπουλο) σε κανά μήνα.  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

To τρίτο πόδι που το βόλεψες πάνω στο ποδήλατο?  :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> To τρίτο πόδι που το βόλεψες πάνω στο ποδήλατο?


Τώρα φανερώνεται το μεγαλείο των παντελονιών τύπου μπριτάνια!! 

Όπως και να το κάνουμε, τα κολάν και τα μαξιλαράκια σε περιορίζουν κάπως..  :Embarassed:

----------


## kostantis

> To τρίτο πόδι που το βόλεψες πάνω στο ποδήλατο?


Πάνω στο τιμόνι. :onetooth:

----------


## ipo

Φαντάζομαι ότι είδε τον τέλειο κύκλο ©.  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

treliaris :Worthy:  :ROFL:

----------


## Νikosanagn

:Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## nmavro73

Σήμερα μία καντίνα κυκλοφορούσε πολλή ώρα πάνω στον ποδηλατόδρομο της παραλίας. ΑΙΣΧΟΣ

----------


## Νikosanagn

Πωπω να ποδηλατείς και να σου έρχεται η μυρωδιά απο την καντίνα όντως αίσχος.... :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Όταν λες καντίνα στον ποδηλατόδρόμο;
Να ανέβηκε γιατί αυτοκίνητο καντίνα πάνω στο πεζοδρόμιο δύσκολα. :Thinking:

----------


## nmavro73

> Όταν λες καντίνα στον ποδηλατόδρόμο;
> Να ανέβηκε γιατί αυτοκίνητο καντίνα πάνω στο πεζοδρόμιο δύσκολα.


Ο ποδηλατόδρομος είναι στον πεζόδρομο της παραλίας. Η καντίνα πήγε από το Λευκό Πύργο μέχρι το Μακεδονία Παλλάς ΜΕΣΑ στις γραμμές του ποδηλατόδρομου. Και ναι ήταν αυτοκίνητο καντίνα. 'Έχω και φώτο

----------


## kostantis

Αυτοκίνητο δηλαδή κινούνταν πάνω στον πεζόδρομο; :Blink: 
Jesus christ..
Έπρεπε να τον κατεβάσουν από το αυτοκίνητο οι διερχόμενοι και να τον αρχίσουν στις μάπες.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Έπρεπε να τον κατεβάσουν από το αυτοκίνητο οι διερχόμενοι και να τον αρχίσουν στις μάπες. *να του φάνε τα λουκάνικα*


.......

----------


## kostantis

Σωστός. :Laughing: 
Άδειασμα την καντίνα.
Hot-dog,σουβλάκια,μπύρες ότι είχε και δεν είχε μέσα. :Biggrin:

----------


## alekan

Νικουλάκη, είσαι τεντιμπόις

----------


## Νikosanagn

Αλέκο φύγε απο το νήμα, δεν έχεις θέση εδώ  :Razz:

----------


## cranky

> Η καντίνα πήγε από το Λευκό Πύργο μέχρι το Μακεδονία Παλλάς ΜΕΣΑ στις γραμμές του ποδηλατόδρομου.


Η δημοτική "αστυνομία" (  :Razz:  ) πού ήταν ;




> Νικουλάκη, είσαι τεντιμπόις


Λάθος κάνεις.  :RTFM:   :bat: 
Είναι trendy μπόϊς.  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Oρίστε και η αποκατάσταση της αλήθειας  :Razz:

----------


## alekan

> Αλέκο φύγε απο το νήμα, δεν έχεις θέση εδώ


Τσ, τσ ,τσ...τι τραμπούκος...

----------


## ipo

> Σήμερα μία καντίνα κυκλοφορούσε πολλή ώρα πάνω στον ποδηλατόδρομο της παραλίας. ΑΙΣΧΟΣ


Έκανες κάποια ευγενική σύσταση στον οδηγό της; Στο χέρι μας είναι να αποτρέψουμε τέτοιες συμπεριφορές.

Σήμερα το απόγευμα καθώς γυρνούσα από Μαρούσι, πέρασα μία βόλτα από τον ποδηλατόδρομο Κηφισιάς - Κεφαλαρίου. Ήταν πολύ όμορφα, όπως το περίμενα, γεμάτο κόσμο. Στο δρόμο μου βρήκα δύο αυτοκίνητα να έχουν παρκάρει πάνω στον ποδηλατόδρομο. Ενημέρωσα ευγενικά τους οδηγούς ότι έχουν παρκάρει πάνω στον ποδηλατόδρομο. Ο ένας ένιωσε άσχημα (όχι ότι δεν το ήξερε) και έφυγε αμέσως, ενώ για το δεύτερο χρειάστηκε να περιμένω ένα λεπτό μπροστά από το αυτοκίνητό του, επειδή επέμενε να μπω αντίθετα στο δρόμο των αυτοκινήτων για να περάσω. Συνέχισα να του ζητάω να φύγει (όταν δω αναισθησία, μετά την πρώτη-δεύτερη νύξη, παύω την ευγένεια και γίνομαι απαιτητικός), λέγοντάς του ότι αρνούμαι να κινηθώ παράνομα προκειμένου να σταθμεύει αυτός κλείνοντας τον ποδηλατόδρομο. Οι περαστικοί σταμάτησαν και τον κοιτούσαν, οπότε ντράπηκε, έβαλε μπροστά και έφυγε.

Δεν αφήνω κανένα να κλείσει τον ποδηλατόδρομο μπροστά μου. Πάντοτε ζητώ ευγενικά να αλλάξουν θέση. Μόνο ως προς τους πεζούς υποχωρώ, ειδικά σε μέρη που δεν υπάρχει αρκετά πλατύ πεζοδρόμιο γι' αυτούς. Γενικά δε γκρινιάζω σε πεζούς, τους προσέχω πολύ, αλλά μερικές φορές που βρίσκονται κάποιες κυράτσες να ζητάνε τα ρέστα (γιατί πάω από τον ποδηλατόδρομο που νομίζουν ότι είναι για τους πεζούς), ακούνε το μάθημά τους.  :Laughing: 

Οι ποδηλατόδρομοι της Ελλάδας είναι ελάχιστα χιλιόμετρα. Τουλάχιστον ας φροντίσουμε η κίνηση σε αυτά να είναι απρόσκοπτη. Δεν είναι χώρος για να κινούνται αυτοκίνητα, ούτε βολικό μέρος στάθμευσης για θρασείς οδηγούς.

----------


## Giorgos18

Εδω και 5-6 μηνες που κυκλοφορω & ποδηλατω στην Αθηνα σχεδον καθημερινα, σε ωρες αιχμης και μη, μπορω να πω οτι υπαρχουν απολα τα ειδη κει εξω.

Εχει τυχει να σταματησω να περασει ενας πεζος κυριουλης, σταματαει και μου λεει με χαμογελο "εσυ προηγεισαι παντα"

'Η ξερω γω ποσες φορες ενω παω δεξια για να μην εμποδιζω στα στενα, πανε με τον ρυθμο μου τα αμαξια για να μην με στριμωξουν.

'Η ποσες φορες δεν με προσπερνανε για να στριψουν στα 10 μετρα μπροστα αλλα περιμενουν πισω μου να περασω την στροφη για να μπουν αυτοι.

Βεβαια υπαρχουν και οι τραγικουλιδες στον κοσμο τους, αλλα αυτους τους αντιμετωπιζουμε με ενα "αντε γεια" οταν τους προσπερναμε στο φαναρι που εχουν κολλησει  :Very Happy:

----------


## ipo

Όταν βλέπω πεζό να κάνει στην άκρη για να περάσω, ενώ κινούμαι στον ποδηλατόδρομο, του λέω "ευχαριστώ" κι ας είναι υποχρέωσή του. Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν σε όλους τους δρόμους αρκετά φαρδιά πεζοδρόμια για τους πεζούς, οπότε πρέπει να δείχνουμε κατανόηση.

Ως προς τα αυτοκίνητα, τα πράγματα είναι δύσκολα. Πολλοί επαγγελματίες οδηγοί δείχνουν αναισθησία και ανευθυνότητα. Κάθεσαι στη δεξιά λωρίδα, στο δεξιό της μέρος (ο ΚΟΚ λέει ότι πρέπει να κινείσαι στη μέση της λωρίδας), προκειμένου να διευκολύνεις τα αυτοκίνητα και το μετανιώνεις. Ταξί, λεωφορεία σε προσπερνούν με απόσταση 20-30 εκατοστών, λες και δεν υπάρχεις. Ειδικά με τα λεωφορεία, κάτι πρέπει να γίνει, συστηματικά με προσπερνούν επικίνδυνα και με κλείνουν.

Αν κινείσαι στη μέση της δεξιάς λωρίδας (σε δρόμο με 2-3 λωρίδες κυκλοφορίας ανά κατεύθυνση), σου κορνάρουν και σε προσπερνούν επικίνδυνα, κλείνοντάς σε. Σήμερα το έκανε ένας επίτηδες, επειδή βαρέθηκε να είναι πίσω μου (είχε δύο λωρίδες αριστερά μου για να με περάσει, αλλά ίσως θεωρούσε παράνομο που κινούμουν στο δρόμο). Άλλαξε λωρίδα, κόρναρε και έκοψε δεξιά πάνω μου, αναγκάζοντάς με να κάνω δεξιά για να τον αποφύγω και αφού με πέρασε άρχισε να φωνάζει.

Την περασμένη εβδομάδα ενώ ήμουν σε ορεινό δρόμο στα δεξιά της λωρίδας (1 λωρίδα ανά κατεύθυνση), πήγε να με προσπεράσει πάνω σε στροφή ένα πούλμαν... Ο οδηγός του αγροτικού που εμφανίστηκε κινούμενος σωστά στο αντίθετο ρεύμα, πρέπει να τα είδε όλα, με το πούλμαν μπροστά του στη στροφή. Σύρθηκε με κοκαλωμένες ρόδες για μερικά μέτρα, ενώ το πούλμαν φρενάρισε απότομα δίπλα μου (απορώ πώς δε με έκλεισε να με ρίξει στο χαντάκι). Εκεί σκέφτεσαι ότι πρέπει παντού και πάντα να κινείσαι στη μέση του δρόμου για να σε υπολογίζουν ως αυτοκίνητο και όχι ως αναλώσιμο. Αλλά δεν υπάρχει οδηγική παιδεία, ώστε να καταλάβουν οι οδηγοί ότι ο δρόμος δεν τους ανήκει και ότι τα ποδήλατα έχουν τα ίδια δικαιώματα και τις ίδιες υποχρεώσεις ως προς τον ΚΟΚ. Θα αρχίσουν να κορνάρουν, θα σε προσπεράσουν ακόμα πιο επικίνδυνα, επειδή δεν έχουν την υπομονή να πάνε για μερικά μέτρα με αργή ταχύτητα, μέχρι να τελειώσει η στροφή.

Τελευταία, όλο και πιο συχνά μετανιώνω όταν βρίσκομαι στα δεξιά του δρόμου. Θέλω να διευκολύνω τα αυτοκίνητα και αυτό κάνω συνήθως (παρόλο που είναι παράτυπο από τον ΚΟΚ), αλλά είναι αρκετοί οι αναίσθητοι που μετατρέπουν αυτή τη διευκόλυνση σε κίνδυνο για εμένα.

----------


## Giorgos18

Καλα κοιτα απο αρνητικα αλλο τιποτα.

Αν μου διναν απο 1 ευρω για καθε αμαξι που απο σταματημενο ξαφνικα πεταγεται μπροστα σου, θα μουν διακοπες τωρα  :Very Happy: 

Αλλα τι να κανεις, ετσι ειναι.Προσοχη και υπομονη.

Απλα εμενα μαρεσει να κραταω τις θετικες αντιδρασεις, γιατι αν ειναι να συγχιζομαι με τον καθε οδηγο, θα με πιασει καταθλιψη.

----------


## ipo

Εννοείται ότι κρατάς τα θετικά, αλλά κοιτάς τι μπορείς να κάνεις για να βελτιώσεις την κατάσταση. Π.χ. σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να κρατάω τους αριθμούς των λεωφορείων που με κλείνουν (είναι πολύ συχνό το φαινόμενο) και να τους αναφέρω στον επόπτη της ΕΘΕΛ. Αν δεν έμαθαν κάποια βασικά πράγματα όταν πήραν το επαγγελματικό δίπλωμα, θα πρέπει να τα εμπεδώσουν με επιπλήξεις από τους προϊσταμένους τους.

Όπως έχω πει κι άλλες φορές, το καλό με το ποδήλατο είναι εκτονώνεσαι με την άσκηση και σου φεύγει η πίεση από τις συμπεριφορές των άλλων. Γενικά όμως αποφεύγω να κινούμαι στις λεωφόρους, προτιμώντας παράλληλους δρόμους ή άλλες διαδρομές.

----------


## blade_

> Όταν λες καντίνα στον ποδηλατόδρόμο;
> Να ανέβηκε γιατί αυτοκίνητο καντίνα πάνω στο πεζοδρόμιο δύσκολα.


σκεψου απλα σκηνικο..επειδη το μερος προσφατα εγινε κ "αγανακτισμενο",εχουν καπηλευτει το χωρο τουλαχιστον 10-12 καντινες+λουκουματζιδικα+μαλλογριαδικα+πασατεμπαδικα συν δε ξερω γω τι αλλο τι

γαστρονομικος παραδεισος η θεσσαλονικη

----------


## nmavro73

Δεν τον προλαβαινα για σύσταση. Αν σας πω ότι την ώρα που ξεκίνησε Απο τον Πύργο έβγαζαν τους ποδηλάτες αρον αρον. 
Η Δημοτική αστυνομία δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν ήταν εκεί. Συνήθως κυκλοφορούν με ποδήλατο. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η καντίνα δεν μπορούσε να βγει. Αλλά αυτό είναι δικό τους θέμα. Να προέβλεπαν και ενα κενό κάπου να βγαίνουν.

----------


## qwertyuiop

> Έκανες κάποια *ευγενική σύσταση* στον οδηγό της; Στο χέρι μας είναι να αποτρέψουμε τέτοιες συμπεριφορές.




Διφορούμενο νόημα εδώ· ε.

----------


## Thomas8

> Σήμερα το απόγευμα καθώς γυρνούσα από Μαρούσι, πέρασα μία βόλτα από τον ποδηλατόδρομο Κηφισιάς - Κεφαλαρίου. Ήταν πολύ όμορφα, όπως το περίμενα, γεμάτο κόσμο.


Αυτός δεν είναι ένας από τους επικούς ποδηλατόδρομους που καταλήγουν σε κορμό δέντρου?

----------


## senkradvii

Α ρε κάθε φορά που περνάω από τον ποδηλατόδρομο της παραλιακής του Βόλου, ξεχνάω να βγάλω μια φωτό ένα στύλο φωτισμού ακριβώς στην μέση του ποδηλατόδρομου!  :Respekt:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ipo πάμε Κέντρο σήμερα, να κάνουμε καμια βολτούλα, να κάτσουμε και στην διαδήλωση?

----------


## Giorgos18

Αμα πατε κεντρο περαστε και μια βολτα απο εξαρχεια που θα δουλευω  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Που είσαι στο Μύλο?  :Razz:

----------


## pelasgian

Α, παίδες, να σας πω κάτι:

Σε ΠΟΡΕΙΑ, να είσαστε στο ΚΕΝΤΡΟ της ΔΕΞΙΑΣ ΛΩΡΙΔΑΣ.
Σε ΦΡΕΝΑΡΙΣΜΑ, ΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΔΕΞΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΔΕΞΙΑ ΛΩΡΙΔΑ.

Γιατί;
Σε πορεία δεν θα σε στριμώξει κάποιος που νόμιζε ότι πέρναγε και έχει και χιλιόμετρα.
Στο φρενάρισμα όμως, αυτός που είναι από πίσω σου ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΦΡΕΝΑΡΕΙΣ, ΑΦΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΦΩΣ ΦΡΕΝΟΥ, οπότε πας ΔΕΞΙΑ ΔΕΞΙΑ, ώστε αν δεν προλάβει να μην σε πάρει ΚΑΡΟΤΣΙ και σε κάνει αυτοκόλητο στον μπροστινό. 

Επίσης, σε δρόμου που στρίβουν ΔΕΞΙΑ, να είσαστε ανάμεσα στην δεξιά και μεσαία, γιατί όλο και κάποιος ξεχνάει το φλας.

υ.γ. μην προσπερνάτε από ΔΕΞΙΑ !!! Τεράστια βλακεία, κοστίζει κόκκαλα. Ο καλός ποδηλάτης, είναι αυτός που έχει αυτοκίνητο και έχει φάει φρίκες από μηχανές και ποδήλατα.

----------


## Giorgos18

> Που είσαι στο Μύλο?


http://goo.gl/maps/5xMw

----------


## ipo

> Ipo πάμε Κέντρο σήμερα, να κάνουμε καμια βολτούλα, να κάτσουμε και στην διαδήλωση?


Δυστυχώς σήμερα δεν μπορώ. Ενημέρωσες τα ξαδέρφια για την Τετάρτη το απόγευμα;

----------


## DESTR0YER

Δε βρέχει από Αθήνα μεριά;  :Thinking:

----------


## ipo

Off Topic


		Ήλιο είχε όλη τη μέρα.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Μόλις γύρισα απο το Κέντρο, Πέρασα από πλατεία Συντάγματος Γκάζι Δ. Αεροπαγήτου κλπ ωραία ήταν έχει ωραία μέρα... γύρω στα 25 χιλιόμετρα έκανα...




> Δυστυχώς σήμερα δεν μπορώ. Ενημέρωσες τα ξαδέρφια για την Τετάρτη το απόγευμα;


 Δουλεύει δυστυχώς...

----------


## ipo

Ο ξάδερφος του ξαδέρφου όμως;  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Δεν έχω πολλές επαφές ρε συ Ιπε, αν τον δω στον προσωποπάπυρο θα του πω.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Μόλις γύρισα απο το Κέντρο, Πέρασα από πλατεία Συντάγματος Γκάζι Δ. Αεροπαγήτου κλπ ωραία ήταν έχει ωραία μέρα... γύρω στα 25 χιλιόμετρα έκανα...
> 
>  Δουλεύει δυστυχώς...


Ρε συ. Ίδια ακριβώς βόλτα έκανα...  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Εσείς είστε αδερφές ψυχές! Κρίμα να μη συναντηθείτε.  :Razz:

----------


## nmavro73

Πάλι καντίνα πάνω στον ποδηλατοδρομο. Και ένα μηχανάκι χωρίς φώτα. Πέρυσι νομίζω σκοτώθηκε κάποιος που τον χτύπησε μηχανάκι στον ποδηλατοδρομο

----------


## senkradvii

> Πάλι καντίνα πάνω στον ποδηλατοδρομο. Και ένα μηχανάκι χωρίς φώτα. Πέρυσι νομίζω σκοτώθηκε κάποιος που τον χτύπησε μηχανάκι στον ποδηλατοδρομο


E εντάξει κοίτα. Η παραλία της Θεσσαλονίκης είναι τεράστια και φωταγωγημένη. Άνετα βλέπεις μηχανάκι και χωρίς φώτα όσο και αποφεύγεις καντίνα. Βέβαια ιδίως για καντίνα θα ήταν καλό να κάνεις μια μικρή παρατήρηση..

----------


## nmavro73

> E εντάξει κοίτα. Η παραλία της Θεσσαλονίκης είναι τεράστια και φωταγωγημένη. Άνετα βλέπεις μηχανάκι και χωρίς φώτα όσο και αποφεύγεις καντίνα. Βέβαια ιδίως για καντίνα θα ήταν καλό να κάνεις μια μικρή παρατήρηση..


Έχει όμως γίνει ατύχημα έτσι. Είναι επικίνδυνο. Και δεν παύει να ναι παράνομο

----------


## ipo

Να τον μαλώσεις τότε.  :Razz:

----------


## nmavro73

> Να τον μαλώσεις τότε.


Μπορώ να πάω στην τροχαία με τη φωτό του και την πινακίδα του; Θα δημοσιεύσω και τις φωτός στο podilates-thess

----------


## ipo

Πρόσεξε να μη φαίνεται η πινακίδα και το πρόσωπό του στις φωτογραφίες που θα ανεβάσεις στο φόρουμ που λες. Πριν κάνεις καταγγελία, καλό είναι να του κάνεις μία ευγενική σύσταση. Όχι ότι δεν έχει επίγνωση της παρανομίας που κάνει, αλλά μπορεί να ντραπεί με τη σύσταση και να μην το επαναλάβει. Αν δεις αναισθησία, τον ενημερώνεις ότι θα το αναφέρεις στην τροχαία και ανάλογα προχωράς. Αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι καλό να πηγαίνεις απευθείας στο τελευταίο βήμα, παρακάμπτοντας τα υπόλοιπα. Μην είμαστε και δικομανείς.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Ρε συ. Ίδια ακριβώς βόλτα έκανα...


Kρίμα όντως να μην το ξέρουμε να κάνουμε μαζί ττην βόλτα έψαχνα για καμια παρέα αλλα δεν βρήκα κανένα γνωστό, αν το ξανακάνεις πες μου να πάμε μαζί...

----------


## nmavro73

Ήταν η ίδια καντίνα που είδα και την άλλη φορά. Νομίζω ότι ξέρει πολύ καλά τι κάνει

----------


## senkradvii

> Ήταν η ίδια καντίνα που είδα και την άλλη φορά. Νομίζω ότι ξέρει πολύ καλά τι κάνει


Να του το επισημάνεις τότε με ευγενικό τρόπο.  :Wink: 

A good way takes you a long way..

----------


## ipo

Πες του κιόλας ότι είσαι νίτζας. Πιάνει.  :Razz:

----------


## lewton

> Άμα έχεις κάνει 10 χιλιόμετρα ανάβασης, το τελευταίο που θέλεις είναι να ανέβεις όλη την Κηφισίας. 
> 
> Ναι, το μετρό μου περνάει από το μυαλό σαν λύση επιστροφής. Κυριακή επιτρέπεται η είσοδος ποδηλάτων.


Το τελευταίο που θέλουν οι συνεπιβάτες σου είναι να κάτσεις δίπλα τους.  :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

πφφ κακίες...  :Razz:  (αλλά συμφωνώ  :Very Happy: )

----------


## kostantis

> Το τελευταίο που θέλουν οι συνεπιβάτες σου είναι να κάτσεις δίπλα τους.


Σωστοοοοοος :Laughing: 

........Auto merged post: kostantis πρόσθεσε 117 λεπτά και 55 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Κανά meeting πότε θα κάνουμε ρε παιδιά εμείς οι adslgr's cyclists wannabe team για να κάνουμε καμία διαδρομή; :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ipos Το ραντεβού μας ισχύει για αυριο στο σταθμό Νερατζιώτισσα, ότι ώρα φτάσω, 6 ώρα θα έχω μπει στο σταθμό Δάφνη υπολογίζω κανένα μισάωρο -40 λεπτά το πολύ οκ?

----------


## ipo

> Ipos Το ραντεβού μας ισχύει για αυριο στο σταθμό *Νερατζιώτισσα*, ότι ώρα φτάσω, 6 ώρα θα έχω μπει στο σταθμό Δάφνη υπολογίζω κανένα μισάωρο -40 λεπτά το πολύ οκ?


Νικουλάκη, *Δουκίσσης Πλακεντίας* είπαμε, όχι Νερατζιώτισσα. Είναι σταθμός της μπλε γραμμής του μετρό, δε χρειάζεται να μπεις σε προαστιακό.

Προς το παρόν οι προγνώσεις λένε για ψιχάλες αύριο το βράδυ. Αλλά καλό είναι να δούμε τον καιρό αύριο το μεσημέρι, πριν ξεκινήσουμε, μη γίνει κανένας πανικός με καταιγίδα όπως σήμερα. Κατά 90% θα πάμε.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Nαι σωστά μπερδεύτικα, τώρα που το χρωμάτισες κιόλας θα μου μείνει  :Razz: 

Ipe, επειδή υπάρχει μια μικρή περίπτωση αυριο το μεσημέρι να μην είμαι ον λαιν, μπορείς να μου στείλεις ένα σμς

----------


## ipo

ΟΚ, θα σου στείλω SMS "ΜΠΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ".  :Razz: 


Μπορεί να έρθει και ο Χάρης. Έμαθα ότι του αρέσει να ανεβαίνει την Πεντέλη με βροχή.  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

:Laughing:  :Laughing:   Τι θα γνωρίσω κι αλλον moderator... o γκαντ τι τιμή... τ ακούτε οι υπόλοιποι να ψωφήσετε απο ζήλια  :Razz:

----------


## treli@ris

Χαιρετισματα να δωσετε στο μικρο Χαρη  :Razz:

----------


## harris

> Μπορεί να έρθει και ο Χάρης. Έμαθα ότι του αρέσει να ανεβαίνει την Πεντέλη με βροχή.


Μόνο μην με περιμένετε με κρατημένη την αναπνοή και σκάσετε  :Twisted Evil:  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Πώς πήγε με τη βροχή χτες;

----------


## harris

> Πώς πήγε με τη βροχή χτες;


Απλά βράχηκε κάθε κύτταρό μου  :Razz:

----------


## manicx

Σήμερα έφαγα μεγάλη ήττα. Κοπάνησα σε μια λακούβα και μαζί με τα σφραγίσματα βγήκε και η αλυσίδα την ώρα που έκανα πετάλι στο τούρμπο. Και σκάλωσε η  :Censored:  μεταξύ του πλαστικού δίσκου και του τελευταίου γραναζιού σε τέτοιο σημείο που δεν έβγαινε με τίποτε. Μόνο 45 λεπτά μου πήρε να την βγάλω προσεκτικά γιατί αν την τράβαγα δεν ήξερα τι θα σπάσει πρώτα. Την ατυχία μου μέσα πρωϊνιάτικα.

----------


## blade_

δε σε θελει εσενα το Bike  :Razz: 

η μεση ειναι καλα?εμενα με σκοτωνουν κατι τετοια

----------


## manicx

Μέση κομπλέ. Απλά έγινα τίγκα στο γράσο και δεν είχα και χαρτομάντιλα. Ευτυχώς ήμουν 800 μέτρα από την δουλειά.

----------


## ipo

Καλό είναι να καθαρίσεις την αλυσίδα σου. Γράσο βάζουμε μόνο σε σχετικά κλειστές περιοχές που δεν έχουν άμεση επαφή με τον εξωτερικό αέρα. Μέσα σε ρουλεμάν, σε κλειστούς οδηγούς και αρθρώσεις. Το γράσο και γενικότερα η περίσσεια λιπαντικού σε εξωτερική επιφάνεια, μαζεύει σκόνη, χώμα, καυσαέρια.

Κανονικά η αλυσίδα σου πρέπει να έχει λιπαντικό, αλλά να φαίνεται απ' έξω στεγνή. Να μη λερώνεσαι όταν την πιάνεις ή ακουμπάς πάνω της.

----------


## manicx

Δεν το εξήγησα καλά... Βασικά, με γράσο εννοούσα ότι λιπαντικό είχε από το εργοστάσιο. Δεν έχω κάνει κάτι ακόμα από πλευράς λίπανσης. Αυτό με τις σκόνες και τα χώματα το θυμάμαι στα BMX που είχαμε πιτσιρικάδες και το πλακώναμε με τα ελαιόλαδα. Για λίπανση αλυσίδας, κάτι τέτοιο είναι ok;

----------


## ipo

Δεν το ξέρω, αλλά για να λένε ότι κάνει για την αλυσίδα, καλό θα 'ναι. Σημασία έχει να καθαρίζεις καλά με κάποιο διαλυτικό την αλυσίδα πριν το βάλεις, ώστε να φύγει η μπίχλα. Για τον καθαρισμό μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις πετρέλαιο (να το αφαιρέσεις καλά μετά όμως με σαπούνι) ή ειδικά degreaser.

Αφού καθαρίσεις την αλυσίδα και βάλεις το νέο λιπαντικό, να την κάνεις μερικές στροφές για να πάει το λιπαντικό παντού και κατόπιν να αφαιρέσεις όσο έχει μείνει στην επιφάνειά της με απορροφητικό χαρτί. Έτσι θα αργήσει να ξαναμαζέψει μπίχλα και θα παραμείνει περισσότερο καιρό σε καλή κατάσταση.

Αν κάνεις σχολαστικά τη διαδικασία, στο τέλος το απορροφητικό χαρτί θα μένει στεγνό και καθαρό, όπως περνάει από πάνω του η αλυσίδα. Καθάρισα τη δικιά μου πριν από λίγες μέρες. Δεν έφτασα σε αυτό το σημείο, αλλά η αλυσίδα έδειχνε σχεδόν καινούρια.

----------


## manicx

Ευχαριστώ!  :One thumb up:

----------


## ipo

Αφού κόπασε η μεσημεριανή βροχή, αποφασίσουμε να αγνοήσουμε το δελτίο καιρού που έλεγε βροχή για το βράδυ και να εμπιστευτούμε τον ήλιο που βγήκε.  :Smile: 

50 km σήμερα με το Νικουλάκη. Αφετηρία ο σταθμός Δουκίσσης Πλακεντίας, ανάβαση στην Πεντέλη από την Παλαιά Πεντέλη και επιστροφή από Διόνυσο, Εκάλη, Νέα Ερυθραία, Κηφισιά, Μαρούσι. Ο καιρός μας έκανε τη χάρη, οπότε η ανάβαση πήγε περίφημα χωρίς ζέστη. Είδαμε κάμποσους ποδηλάτες στο δρόμο, οι περισσότεροι κουρσάτοι.

Highlight της βραδιάς στην επιστροφή, τα αδέσποτα που έκαναν το Νικουλάκη τα κάνει ρεπρίζ 30->50 km/h σε 3 δευτερόλεπτα. Τον είχα προειδοποιήσει ότι στήνουν καρτέρι σε κάποιο σημείο, αλλά δεν έδωσε τη δέουσα προσοχή, ενώ και οι σκύλοι αυτή τη φορά ήταν level 2, παραμονεύοντας πολύ κοντά στο δρόμο.  :Razz:

----------


## DESTR0YER

> Highlight της βραδιάς στην επιστροφή, τα αδέσποτα που έκαναν το Νικουλάκη τα κάνει ρεπρίζ 30->50 km/h σε 3 δευτερόλεπτα. Τον είχα προειδοποιήσει ότι στήνουν καρτέρι σε κάποιο σημείο, αλλά δεν έδωσε τη δέουσα προσοχή, ενώ και οι σκύλοι ήταν level 2, παραμονεύοντας πολύ κοντά στο δρόμο.


Ε τον Νικουλάκη......... :Laughing:  (Μην το καρφώνεις και συ το παιδί ρε! :Razz: )

----------


## Νikosanagn

Οι σκύλοι μου κλ@σαν τα @@  :Razz: 

Ήταν για την πλακα, επίτηδες το έκανα για να έχουμε λίγη δράση  :Razz: 

H βόλτα πάντως ήταν φοβερή :One thumb up:

----------


## blade_

ο σκυλος θελει ψυχραιμια ρε παιδια...ετσι την πατησα εγω με φιλο..περναει απο κατι σκυλια,κ αρχιζει να τρεχει..κ με αναγκαζει να τρεξω κ γω να τον φτασω και να κοψω τα σκυλια...μολις κανεις κατα πανω τους ,εχουν φυγει λουις

----------


## harris

> H βόλτα πάντως ήταν φοβερή


Πόση ώρα την κάνατε την βόλτα;  :Thinking:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Γιατί δεν ήρθες να μάθεις απο πρώτο χέρι?  :Hammered:   :Razz: 

Εγώ έκανα 4 παρά κάτι ώρες μέχρι το Νέο ψυχικό, αύριο θα επιστρέψω σπίτι, προς το παρόν έχω πάρει σκηνή και έχω αράξει στο Σύνταγμα, ας είναι καλά το athens wi fi hot spot  :Razz: 


*Spoiler:*




			Πλάκα κάνω  :Razz: 




Πάντως αν πήγαινα μέχρι το σπίτι θα ήταν γύρω στις ώρες και κάτι

----------


## ipo

> ο σκυλος θελει ψυχραιμια ρε παιδια...ετσι την πατησα εγω με φιλο..περναει απο κατι σκυλια,κ αρχιζει να τρεχει..κ με αναγκαζει να τρεξω κ γω να τον φτασω και να κοψω τα σκυλια...μολις κανεις κατα πανω τους ,εχουν φυγει λουις


Έχω ξαναγράψει για τη συγκεκριμένη "αγέλη"  :Razz: . Είναι στο γήπεδο του Διονύσου, εκεί που αρχίσει η κατοικημένη περιοχή, καθώς έρχεσαι από το βουνό. Συνήθως βρίσκονται 100 μέτρα μακριά στα χωράφια και μόλις ακούν ποδήλατο (πάντα όμως!) τρέχουν προς τα κάτω. Το έχουν δει παιχνίδι, ξέροντας ότι τα ποδήλατα δεν πάνε γρήγορα και ότι οι ποδηλάτες είναι ευάλωτοι. Την προηγούμενη φορά ήταν 5-6 και ξέρω ότι τόσοι δε σταματάνε εύκολα αν είσαι μόνος σου. Σήμερα ήταν 2 μόνο και πολύ κοντά στο δρόμο, γι' αυτό παραλίγο να δαγκώσουν τα @@ του Νικουλάκη, αλλά τελικά του τα έκλασαν μόνο, όπως λέει.  :Laughing: 

Όταν κάνεις ποδήλατο, το τελευταίο που θέλεις είναι να σταματήσεις και να το πας με τα πόδια για 200 μέτρα. Μόλις το καβαλήσεις, πάλι θα σε πάρουν στο κυνηγητό, αν είναι αρκετοί κι ας τους έχεις τρομάξει πριν όπως λες.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Πόση ώρα την κάνατε την βόλτα;


Κάναμε μεγάλο κύκλο όμως για να συναντηθούμε, 50 km έγραψε το κοντέρ μου. Κανονικά ο γύρος Πεντέλης από την κορυφή των 700 μέτρων είναι λιγότερο από 35 χιλιόμετρα και χρειάζεται περίπου 2 ώρες, αν θυμάμαι καλά. Σήμερα η καθαρή ποδηλασία ήταν 3 ώρες και κάτι, με μέση ταχύτητα σχεδόν 16 km/h και μπόλικες στάσεις.

Η διαδρομή αυτή δεν είναι εύκολη για mountain. Χρειάζεται λίγη προπόνηση και μερικές στάσεις. Αν όμως ξαναπάμε λίμνη Μαραθώνα, που είναι εύκολη διαδρομή και πάρα πολύ όμορφη, θα σου πρότεινα να έρθεις.

----------


## blade_

αφου ειναι τα κακαλα στη θεση τους ολα καλα  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Είπα στο Νίκο, ότι αν ο ηλεκτρικός λειτουργεί πλήρως το καλοκαίρι (έστω και με τη μετεπιβίβαση στην Ομόνοια), θα πάω μία βόλτα από τα νότια προάστια για να κάνουμε την όμορφη παραθαλάσσια διαδρομή ΣΕΦ - Γλυφάδα. Χρωστάω και έναν Υμηττό στον nm96027, αλλά χρειάζομαι πολλή προπόνηση για να ανέβω στο επίπεδό του.

Για σαββατοκύριακο σκέφτομαι πάλι να πάω προς λίμνη. Όλοι είναι καλοδεχούμενοι, ενώ μπορούμε να κάνουμε στάση για καφέ/παγωτό/βάφλα/club sandwich, όπως κάναμε με το Νούμερο το περασμένο Σάββατο. Η διαδρομή είναι πολύ όμορφη και η θέα της λίμνης στην καφετέρια, μοναδική.  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Ρε γαμώτο θα ήθελα να σας ακολουθήσω αλλά είμαι βραδινός τύπος. Πριν λίγο έκανα μια χαλαρή βολτούλα 35km εδώ γύρω. Οργανώνω βόλτα ΔΠ -> Πειραιάς -> Σαρωνίδα που είναι γύρω στα 100km πήγαινε-έλα. Όποιος αντέξει και έχει όρεξη, καλοδεχούμενος. Πάντα βραδινές ώρες που δεν έχει κίνηση και έχει ησυχία.

----------


## ipo

Προτιμώ τις ημερήσιες βόλτες. Απολαμβάνεις τη θέα, ειδικά αν είσαι στη φύση και οδηγείς με περισσότερη ασφάλεια, αφού φαίνεσαι πιο εύκολα και βλέπεις τις λακούβες στους δρόμους. Αν κυκλοφορείς 2-3 το βράδυ είσαι εκτεθειμένος στους μεθυσμένους.

Από την άλλη, καθώς θα σφίγγουν οι ζέστες, δε θα είναι ευχάριστο να ποδηλατείς τη μέρα. Το βράδυ ή ξημερώματα, θα είναι σαφώς καλύτερα.

----------


## ardi21

Μετα τις 15-16 του μηνος  θα πω και στον βαμβακουλα να κανονισουμε καμια χωματινη διαδρομη γιατι μιλαμε εχω ξεχασει πως ειναι το ποδηλατο... Γι'αυτο δεν γραφω συχνα κιολας.

Νικολακη ακους? :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

Χρηστο εχω βρει special πιστες

1)Υμμητο (οπως παντα ..τεχνικη)
2)Πεντελη (καινουργια! τη φτιαξαν εντουραδες μιλαμε εχει τα παντα ολα! fun)
3)Συγγρου αλλα ..πατημενοι

Αν παμε να φωναξω και αλλα παιδακια :Whistle: 

Για σαββατο θα γινει αλλο ενα ρεκορ: απο Αθηνα->γυρος Ν Ευβοιας (Μαρμαρι Καρυστος και ισως Καβο Ντορο :Crazy:     )αντε για να ξεπιαστω... :ROFL:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Χρήστο εγώ στο έχω ξαναπεί είμαι μέσα.

Mouse potato, όταν το κάνονίσεις πες μας εγώ ψήνομαι.

Απλά πρέπει να κάνω κάτι με τα λάστιχα γιατί είναι μόνο για χώμα, ίσως βάλω ενδιάμεσα...

----------


## ipo

> Χρήστο εγώ στο έχω ξαναπεί είμαι μέσα.


Δεν κάνουν τα λάστιχά σου Νικουλάκη για χώμα. Για άσφαλτο και freeday είναι, πού θα πας στα μονοπάτια;  :Razz: 



Πάρε αυτά που είχε προτείνει ο Άρδης. Είναι 80% ασφάλτινα και 20% χωμάτινα, ενώ έχουν και προστασία διάτρησης. Θα σε καλύψουν στο 95% των διαδρομών που κάνεις. Μία φορά στο τόσο πηγαίνεις σε χώμα με τον Άρδη, μπορείς να φοράς τα χωμάτινα λάστιχά σου. 20 λεπτά υπόθεση είναι η αλλαγή, μαζί με το φούσκωμα.

----------


## alekan

> Οι σκύλοι μου κλ@σαν τα @@ 
> 
> Ήταν για την πλακα, επίτηδες το έκανα για να έχουμε λίγη δράση 
> 
> H βόλτα πάντως ήταν φοβερή


Νικουλακης ο Σκυλομάχος.

----------


## vamvakoolas

για να ειμαστε και σοβαροι...

και τα λαστιχα που παραθετονται δεν ειναι της προκοπης για εκεινες τις πιστες ή μονοπατια (καλα δε το συζητω για βρεγμενα...γεια σου) :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

Εγω προσωπικα οπως και παραπολλοι fun του ΜΤΒ XC φοραμε

panaracer Fire xc pro 2.1

και ριξτε μια ματια και εδω για του λογου το αληθες
http://www.allmountain.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=67

----------


## Mouse Potato

Της Panasonic είναι αυτά;  :Shocked:

----------


## ipo

> και τα λαστιχα που παραθετονται δεν ειναι της προκοπης για εκεινες τις πιστες ή μονοπατια


Αν προσέξεις το post μου πιο πάνω, τα λάστιχα που ανέφερα, τα πρότεινα στο Νίκο επειδή κάνει το 99% των χιλιομέτρων του σε άσφαλτο. Του τα πρότεινα ως ασφάλτινα λάστιχα, με μικρή δυνατότητα για ομαλές χωμάτινες διαδρομές. Άλλωστε είπα ότι όταν πηγαίνει σε μονοπάτι, μπορεί να φοράει τα καλά χωμάτινα λάστιχα που έχει τώρα το ποδήλατό του.

----------


## DESTR0YER

Δηλαδή αν πηγαίνει κάποιος με λάστιχα για χώμα σε άσφαλτο τι μπορεί να πάθει; (άσχετος :Embarassed: )  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Δηλαδή αν πηγαίνει κάποιος με λάστιχα για χώμα σε άσφαλτο τι μπορεί να πάθει; (άσχετος)


Κουράζεται περισσότερο λόγω της αυξημένης τριβής κύλισης και της αεροδυναμικής αντίστασης. Έχοντας κάνει την αλλαγή από πολύ τρακτερωτά λάστιχα, σε ημιχωμάτινα, σε διαβεβαιώ ότι είναι αισθητή η διαφορά.

Επίσης έχεις καλύτερη πρόσφυση στις στροφές στην άσφαλτο, όταν έχεις ασφάλτινο λάστιχο.

Έκανα δοκιμές με δύο φίλους και τους έριχνα στην κατηφόρα χωρίς πετάλι, ενώ με τα παλιά λάστιχα μου έριχναν εκείνοι. Ο ένας με trekking.

----------


## DESTR0YER

> Κουράζεται περισσότερο λόγω της αυξημένης τριβής κύλισης και της αεροδυναμικής αντίστασης. Έχοντας κάνει την αλλαγή από πολύ τρακτερωτά λάστιχα, σε ημιχωμάτινα, σε διαβεβαιώ ότι είναι αισθητή η διαφορά.
> 
> Επίσης έχεις καλύτερη πρόσφυση στις στροφές στην άσφαλτο, όταν έχεις ασφάλτινο λάστιχο.
> 
> Έκανα δοκιμές με δύο φίλους και τους έριχνα στην κατηφόρα χωρίς πετάλι, ενώ με τα παλιά λάστιχα μου έριχναν εκείνοι. Ο ένας με trekking.


Κατατοπιστικότατος, thanks :Wink:  Και πώς καταλαβαίνουμε τι λάστιχα φοράει το ποδήλατό μας; (Αν είναι για άσφαλτο ή για χώμα; )

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Κατατοπιστικότατος, thanks Και πώς καταλαβαίνουμε τι λάστιχα φοράει το ποδήλατό μας; (Αν είναι για άσφαλτο ή για χώμα; )


Τα τρακτερωτά είναι για χώμα. Όσο πιο λεία είναι τόσο πιο ασφάλτινα.

----------


## ipo

> Κατατοπιστικότατος, thanks Και πώς καταλαβαίνουμε τι λάστιχα φοράει το ποδήλατό μας; (Αν είναι για άσφαλτο ή για χώμα; )


Πες μας τη μάρκα και τον τύπο ή βγάλε μία φωτογραφία για να σου πούμε. Αν έχεις mountain, με τα εργοστασιακά λάστιχα, κατά πάσα βεβαιότητα είναι χωμάτινα.

Πάντως τα εντελώς λεία λάστιχα (slick) δεν είναι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, ό,τι καλύτερο για την ελληνική άσφαλτο. Σκάνε πιο εύκολα, ενώ είναι λιγότερο ασφαλή στις ανωμαλίες του οδοστρώματος και στο χαλίκι. Αν είχαμε τέλεια άσφαλτο, θα ήταν ιδανικά.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Μάλλον εγώ φοράω μια μέση λύση (αν και πρέπει να είναι μάρκα μ'έκαψες). Είναι λεία στο κέντρο και στο πλάι είναι τρακτεροτά. Κάπως έτσι

----------


## DESTR0YER

> Πες μας τη μάρκα και τον τύπο ή βγάλε μία φωτογραφία για να σου πούμε. Αν έχεις mountain, με τα εργοστασιακά λάστιχα, κατά πάσα βεβαιότητα είναι χωμάτινα.
> 
> Πάντως τα εντελώς λεία λάστιχα (slick) δεν είναι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, ό,τι καλύτερο για την ελληνική άσφαλτο. Σκάνε πιο εύκολα, ενώ είναι λιγότερο ασφαλή στις ανωμαλίες του οδοστρώματος και στο χαλίκι. Αν είχαμε τέλεια άσφαλτο, θα ήταν ιδανικά.


Δυστυχώς το ποδήλατο είναι στο χωριό και δε μπορώ να το βγάλω photo....πάντως είναι ένα montana με μανίσια λάστιχα αν αυτό βοηθάει....

----------


## ipo

> Μάλλον εγώ φοράω μια μέση λύση (αν και πρέπει να είναι μάρκα μ'έκαψες). Είναι λεία στο κέντρο και στο πλάι είναι τρακτεροτά. Κάπως έτσι


Αυτό είναι ένα υβρίδιο, μεταξύ χωμάτινων και ασφάλτινων λάστιχων. Υπάρχουν πολλά τέτοια. Τα τακάκια στην άκρη προσφέρουν καλύτερη πρόσφυση στο χώμα, ειδικά υπό κλίση. Όμως αποτελούν μεγάλο συμβιβασμό και για τις δύο περιπτώσεις.

Η καλύτερη λύση είναι να έχεις δύο σετ ελαστικών (ή δύο ποδήλατα  :Razz: ).

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 53 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δυστυχώς το ποδήλατο είναι στο χωριό και δε μπορώ να το βγάλω photo....πάντως είναι ένα montana με μανίσια λάστιχα αν αυτό βοηθάει....


Η εταιρεία που αναφέρεις βγάζει ποδήλατα πολλών ειδών. Το δικό σου είναι mountain, trekking ή κάτι άλλο;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Υπάρχουν πολλά τέτοια. Τα τακάκια στην άκρη προσφέρουν καλύτερη πρόσφυση στο χώμα, ειδικά υπό κλίση.


Ναι, αυτό είδα τώρα που έψαχνα για την εικόνα.



> Όμως αποτελούν μεγάλο συμβιβασμό και για τις δύο περιπτώσεις.
> Η καλύτερη λύση είναι να έχεις δύο σετ ελαστικών (ή δύο ποδήλατα ).


Καλά εδώ βαριέμαι να παίρνω το ποδήλατο σε Κ.Σ., θα αλλάζω και λάστιχα;  :Razz:  (αυτό με τα 2 ποδήλατα το αφήνω ασχολίαστο  :Razz: )
Απλά θα βάλω κάποια στιγμή ασφάλτινα μια που δεν βγαίνω σχεδόν ποτέ εκτός δρόμου.

----------


## vamvakoolas

ξαναγραφω αλλο ασφαλτινο αλλο χωματινο αλλο ενδιαμεσο!

Τωρα αν θελει να ερθει σε μονοπατι ή πιστα δε κανουν τα ενδιαμεσα αλλα το συγκεκριμενο λαστιχο που φοραει επειδη οντως ειναι πολυ καλο (αν και ενδιαμεσο) θα βγαλει τη διαδρομη απλως....δε τα παει καλα με τα σκασιματα :Whistle:

----------


## ipo

> Καλά εδώ βαριέμαι να παίρνω το ποδήλατο σε Κ.Σ., θα αλλάζω και λάστιχα;  (αυτό με τα 2 ποδήλατα το αφήνω ασχολίαστο )


Αν όμως πηγαίνεις 100% σε άσφλτο, αλλά μία φορά το μήνα κατεβαίνεις ένα δύσκολο μονοπάτι, αυτή είναι η ενδεδειγμένη λύση.

Πολλοί ποδηλάτες έχουν δύο ποδήλατα για να κάνουν και MTB και άσφαλτο. Αλλά θέλει χρήματα... Χτες είδαμε έναν τύπο με ποδήλατο fitness (κούρσα με ίσιο τιμόνι) και ζήλεψα.  :Smile: 





> Απλά θα βάλλω κάποια στιγμή ασφάλτινα *μια που δεν βγαίνω σχεδόν ποτέ εκτός δρόμου*.


Αυτό ακριβώς είναι το κριτήριο για να βάλεις ασφάλτινα λάστιχα. Καλώς ή κακώς βρέθηκες με ένα ποδήλατο βουνού (όπως εγώ), οπότε πρέπει να φροντίσεις να το βελτιστοποιήσεις για την τρέχουσα χρήση.

----------


## DESTR0YER

> Η εταιρεία που αναφέρεις βγάζει ποδήλατα πολλών ειδών. Το δικό σου είναι mountain, trekking ή κάτι άλλο;


Νομίζω είναι mountain bike....δεν παίρνω και όρκο  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: DESTR0YER πρόσθεσε 10 λεπτά και 44 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Τέτοιο στιλ είναι σε μαύρο (άρα είναι mountain bike :Wink: )

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ipo δεν τους είπες, για τον τύπο στον ποδηλατόδρομο...

Παιδιά έχετε δει τον Ipo να τα χώνει?  :Razz:  

Eγώ ναι, και γ@μώ τις φάσεις... σκιάχτηκα!  :Laughing: 

Και για να μην πολυλογώ, κλασσικος ελληνάρας αρνείτο να μετακινήσει το αμάξι του απο τον πεζόδρομο και μας την έλεγε και απο πάνω, κλασσικα όταν φύγαμε άρχισε τα βρισίδια.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Ipo δεν τους είπες, για τον τύπο στον ποδηλατόδρομο...
> 
> Παιδιά έχετε δει τον Ipo να τα χώνει?  
> 
> Eγώ ναι, και γ@μώ τις φάσεις... σκιάχτηκα! 
> 
> Και για να μην πολυλογώ, κλασσικος ελληνάρας αρνείτο να μετακινήσει το αμάξι του απο τον πεζόδρομο και μας την έλεγε και απο πάνω, κλασσικα όταν φύγαμε άρχισε τα βρισίδια.


αυτά τα θέλουμε σε video  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Μιλάμε για φάση απείρου κάλους  :Laughing: 

Eγω εντωμεταξύ χαιρόμουν γιατί είχα μαζί μου τον διαβασμένο οπότε μπορούσε να αποκρούσει όλα τα επιχειρήματα του Ελληνάρα με αμάξι σουπερουαουα και σουβλάκι στο χέρι  :Razz:

----------


## treli@ris

Καλα, κι εσεις απο το πεζοδρομο θελατε να περασετε; Δηλαδη, αυτος που ετρωγε το σουβλακι επρεπε να σταματησει με αλαρμ μες το δρομο και να εμποδιζει; Ελεος, πολλα θελετε!

----------


## blade_

τσ τσ τσ...στη κολαση που του κοψατε στη μεση το γευμα του...

----------


## ipo

Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, να πω ότι κρατήθηκα όπως συνήθως και δεν ξεστόμισα ούτε μία βρισιά. Άφησα εκείνον να βρίζει και να ρίχνει το επίπεδό του.

Ο Νικουλάκης, ως πιο νέος και παρορμητικός, είπε μερικές λεξούλες, αλλά του έκανα μάθημα συμπεριφοράς μετά. Πώς να απευθύνει κατηγορίες χωρίς να βρίζει, αλλά χρησιμοποιώντας επιχειρήματα ήθους ή νομιμοφροσύνης. Ξέρω ότι σας φαίνεται μπανάλ, αλλά αν το εξασκήσετε, πετυχαίνετε περισσότερα και ευχαριστιέστε το γεγονός ότι ο άλλος δεν έχει τι να πει και καταφεύγει σε βρισιές.  :Razz: 

Ο συγκεκριμένος παππούς έδειχνε πρωτόγνωρη αναισθησία. Μαζεύτηκαν κι άλλοι ποδηλάτες όταν είδαν ότι επέμενα να φύγει και του τα έχωναν επειδή άρχισε εκείνος να βρίζει, αλλά δε μάσαγε μία.

- Μπορείτε να πάρετε το αμάξι σας από τον ποδηλατόδρομο;
- Όχι.
- Γιατί;
- Γιατί μου τη σπάνε οι ποδηλάτες.

 :ROFL:   Με αποστόμωσε προς στιγμή.  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Δεν τον έβρισα ούτε εγώ, απλά έκανα ομoιοκαταληξία με αυτό που είπε εκείνος  :Razz:

----------


## cranky

Νικουλάκη, έπρεπε να έχεις μαζί σου τον σκύλο που σου όρμηξε, να χυμήξει να του φάει το σουβλάκι.  :onetooth:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ήταν μετά αυτό το γεγονός  :Laughing: 

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, να πω ότι κρατήθηκα όπως συνήθως και δεν ξεστόμισα ούτε μία βρισιά. Άφησα εκείνον να βρίζει και να ρίχνει το επίπεδό του.
> 
> Ο Νικουλάκης, ως πιο νέος και παρορμητικός, είπε μερικές λεξούλες, αλλά του έκανα μάθημα συμπεριφοράς μετά. Πώς να απευθύνει κατηγορίες χωρίς να βρίζει, αλλά χρησιμοποιώντας επιχειρήματα ήθους ή νομιμοφροσύνης. Ξέρω ότι σας φαίνεται μπανάλ, αλλά αν το εξασκήσετε, πετυχαίνετε περισσότερα και ευχαριστιέστε το γεγονός ότι ο άλλος δεν έχει τι να πει και καταφεύγει σε βρισιές. 
> 
> Ο συγκεκριμένος παππούς έδειχνε πρωτόγνωρη αναισθησία. Μαζεύτηκαν κι άλλοι ποδηλάτες όταν είδαν ότι επέμενα να φύγει και του τα έχωναν επειδή άρχισε εκείνος να βρίζει, αλλά δε μάσαγε μία.
> 
> - Μπορείτε να πάρετε το αμάξι σας από τον ποδηλατόδρομο;
> - Όχι.
> - Γιατί;
> ...


To γιατί το είπα εγώ  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Με συγχωρείς, σου έφαγα το ρόλο σου.  :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

όντως αποστομωτική η απάντηση του γέροντα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Δεν είπες έτσι, είπε γιατί μου τη σπάτε εσείς οι ποδηλάτες...  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Δεν είπες έτσι, είπε γιατί μου τη σπάτε εσείς οι ποδηλάτες...


Α, νόμιζα ότι εννοούσε τους άλλους και εξαιρούσε εμάς.  :Razz:

----------


## cranky

Ιpο, έπρεπε να το ενθαρρύνεις λίγο κι' εσύ το παιδί, να πέσει στη μάχη.  :Razz: 
Πχ, να του φωνάζεις «'Ορμα Νικουλάκη, πάρ' του το σουβλάκι».  :Laughing:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Πχ, να του φωνάζεις «'Ορμα Νικουλάκη, πάρ' του το σουβλάκι».


μην τα πετάς έτσι απότομα αυτά! πνίγηκα!  :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

:ROFL: 

Τον κράταγα από τα αυτιά λέμε!  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

:Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## blade_

τι ειπε ρε το ατομο...τα σπασε ο παππους..μονο κ μονο γι αυτο θα εφευγα κ θα του χαριζα τον πεζοδρομο

----------


## ipo

Μάλλον μέσα στο μήνα θα αγοράσω ποδηλατικά ρούχα, αφού θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω συστηματικά ποδήλατο και με την καλοκαιρινή ζέστη.  :Smile:  Περισσότερο χρειάζομαι το jersey. Αντιανεμικό έχω, ενώ για βερμούδα το σκέφτομαι. Έριξα μία ματιά σε ελληνικά και αγγλικά online καταστήματα, αλλά οι τιμές μου φαίνονται υψηλές.

Έχοντας στο μυαλό μου τα 3 σημεία που έθιξε ο Κωστής (υλικό Coolmax, πίσω τσέπες, όχι γιακάς), έκανα αναζήτηση στο ebay και έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό το jersey. Είναι από πωλητή στην Αγγλία με 40.000 αξιολογήσεις, 99,9% θετικές. Μάλιστα, αν κοιτάξετε τα σχόλια, πολλοί αγοραστές εξαίρουν όχι μόνο τον πωλητή (καλή επικοινωνία, ακριβής στην περιγραφή, γρήγορη αποστολή), αλλά και την ποιότητα του jersey.

Κωστή και λοιποί, τι λέτε; 20 βρώπλα με τα μεταφορικά έχει. Ο γιακάς είναι ψηλός ή είναι ΟΚ; Οι πίσω τσέπες είναι με λάστιχο κι όχι με φερμουάρ.

----------


## kostantis

Επ είχαμε σκηνικά βλέπω ε;
Σας την έπεσε για τα καλά ο παππούς :Laughing:

----------


## senkradvii

Α ρε να μην έχετε μια καμερούλα να θαυμάσουμε στιχομυθία...

----------


## vamvakoolas

απο το ebay 9.9/10 ειναι οπως τα περιγραφουν αλλα εχουν ενα μικρο μειονεκτημα: ΒΡΩΜΑΝΕ μετα τον ιδρωτα. Αυτο οφειλεται στο χαμηλης ποιοτητας υφασμα! Κατι τετοια τα εχω για προπονησεις μικρης διαρκειας...


http://www.startfitness.co.uk/prodty...70&CAT_ID=4155


αντε παλι μαγκες σας εφτιαξα, καλες αγορες :One thumb up:

----------


## kostantis

Ωραίο το κατάστημα Κωστή.
Ipo εγώ έχω σχεδόν ίδιο jersey με αυτό απλά το δικό μου είναι άσπρο με μαύρες ρίγες κλπ.
Έχει coolmax και είναι πολύ ποιοτικό jersey,δεν κρατάει στάλα ιδρώτα και έχει και στο πίσω μέρος τσέπη.
Α ξέχασα να πω ότι το πλήρωσα 60€ σε τοπικό κατάστημα,ας όψεται η ανάγκη ενώ εδώ θα το πάρεις με 28€.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Βλέπω αρκετά καλές τιμές. Ξέρουμε περίπου πόσο είναι τα μεταφορικά; Γιατί βλέπω τα εμφανίζει στο checkout και δεν έχω όρεξη για εγγραφές...  :Razz: 

@konstantis το jersey που αναφέρεις σε τι μέγεθος το έχεις πάρει; βρήκα το sizing chart αλλά μάλλον θα πρέπει να την δοκιμάσω πρώτα.

----------


## kostantis

XL είναι το δικό μου.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Αυτό το σεντόνι σου είναι κολλητό;  :Razz: 

Ωραία μπλούζα!

----------


## kostantis

Όχι δεν μου είναι κολλητό αλλά άνετο.
Δεν μου αρέσει να κολλάει το ρούχο πάνω μου.

----------


## ipo

Ευχαριστώ Κωστή. Το κατάστημα έχει μεγάλη ποικιλία σε σχέδια, αλλά πολύ μικρό εύρος μεγεθών για το καθένα στις χαμηλές τιμές. Δυστυχώς οι επιλογές περιορίζονται σε ελάχιστα κομμάτια entry level που δεν είναι τόσο καλά ή σε τιμές άνω των 60€.

Αν μου έκανε το extra small, το small ή το medium, θα είχα πολύ περισσότερες οικονομικές επιλογές από το συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα.  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Έχω την εντύπωση πως το συγκεκριμένο δεν ενδείκνυται να κολλάει πάνω σου. Πρέπει να είναι για downhill... Εγώ θα ήθελα ένα κολλητό το οποίο να απορροφάει τον ιδρώτα και να έχει πίσω τις γνωστές τσέπες...

----------


## kostantis

Καμία σχέση.
Εγώ το πήρα μεγαλύτερο νούμερο γιατί ενώ το L μου ήτανε κολλητό και καλό στο νούμερο(Large φοράω κανονικά),μου ήτανε κοντό.Ειδικά δε όταν ανέβαινα στο ποδήλατο έβγαινε και ο αφαλός απ'εξω.

Αυτή είναι.

----------


## ipo

Αυτό πρέπει να είναι το e-shop του στο ebay.

----------


## ardi21

> Μάλλον μέσα στο μήνα θα αγοράσω ποδηλατικά ρούχα, αφού θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω συστηματικά ποδήλατο και με την καλοκαιρινή ζέστη.  Περισσότερο χρειάζομαι το jersey. Αντιανεμικό έχω, ενώ για βερμούδα το σκέφτομαι. Έριξα μία ματιά σε ελληνικά και αγγλικά online καταστήματα, αλλά οι τιμές μου φαίνονται υψηλές.


http://www.wiggle.co.uk/new-balance-...eeve-top-aw10/
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/...ersey-ec022369

Aυτα σου φαινονται ακριβα π.χ? :Razz:

----------


## manicx

Εγώ πάντως αγόρασα 2 τέτοια. Ποιοτικά άριστα, δεν μυρίζουν και το δέρμα αναπνέει στο maximum. Αν μπορεί κάποιος να τα βρει εκτός Ελλάδος σε καλή τιμή, τα προτείνω. Πλένονται και στο πιο κρύο πρόγραμμα στο πλυντήριο χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Μόνο προσοχή στα χρατς, μην κολλήσει κανένα επάνω γιατί το χαλάει.

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Ευχαριστώ Κωστή. Το κατάστημα έχει μεγάλη ποικιλία σε σχέδια, αλλά πολύ μικρό εύρος μεγεθών για το καθένα στις χαμηλές τιμές. Δυστυχώς οι επιλογές περιορίζονται σε ελάχιστα κομμάτια entry level που δεν είναι τόσο καλά ή σε τιμές άνω των 60€.
> 
> Αν μου έκανε το extra small, το small ή το medium, θα είχα πολύ περισσότερες οικονομικές επιλογές από το συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα.


resy μη σνομπαρεις τα more mile (Αγγλικη) ειναι πολυ καλη ποιοτητα! Τα μεταφορικα να ειναι 5-10 ευρα δε νομιζω παραπανω! Θα βρεις το μεγεθος σου π.χ
http://www.startfitness.co.uk/produc...155&P_ID=42267

Τα εχω πει και με αλλα παιδια εντος και εκτος φορουμ οτι εδω ψωνιζουν αρκετοι και μετα λενε οτι εδωσαν 90 ευρω για τη μπλουζα ενω την αγορασαν με 30 :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Γενικα εγω δεν εχω προβλημα με αυτο το καταστημα και ειναι ενα απο τα μαγαζια που ψωνιζω :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

Μακαρι και οι Ελληνες να ειχαν τετοιες τιμες για να πηγαινα στα καταστηματα

@αρδι21 το new balance ...to εχω για τρεξιμο. Αποβαλει τον ιδρωτα αριστα αλλα με το πρωτο αερακι εισαι με γριππη. Το αλλο το μπλουζακι δε το εχω δοκιμασει

----------


## ipo

> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/new-balance-...eeve-top-aw10/
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/...ersey-ec022369
> 
> Aυτα σου φαινονται ακριβα π.χ?


Σε αυτά οι τιμές είναι καλές, αλλά δεν έχουν οπίσθιες τσέπες (δε θα σκάσω βέβαια γι' αυτό) και δεν έχουν coolmax. Απ' όσο έχω καταλάβει, τα entry level κομμάτια κάθε εταιρείας είναι σαφώς υποδεέστερα από εκείνα μεσαίας τιμής. Θα μου άρεσε να δώσω 20€ με τα μεταφορικά για ένα jersey, αλλά αν αυτό είναι πολύ υποδεέστερο από ένα που κοστίζει 40€, θα προτιμούσα το ακριβό.

Βέβαια το Coolmax είναι μία κατοχυρωμένη εμπορική ονομασία του συνθετικού υφάσματος που κατασκεύασε η DuPont (η μεγαλύτερη εταιρεία χημικών παγκοσμίως, με πολλά κατοχυρωμένα brand names σε υφάσματα, π.χ. Lycra), πριν αποσπάσει ως ανεξάρτητο κομμάτι την Invista που έχει στον τομέα των υφασμάτων.

Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι και άλλες εταιρείες δεν έχουν εξίσου καλά υδροαπαγωγικά υφάσματα. Αλλά από τη σκέψη μέχρι την απόφαση, υπάρχει δρόμος, ειδικά αν ο Κωστής που έχει εμπειρία τονίζει το Coolmax.

Edit: [ Κωστή, τώρα είδα το τελευταίο post σου. ]

----------


## ardi21

Οπως λες και συ μην κολλας σε ονομασιες. Τι coolmax, τι temptech. Σιγα τ'αυγα. 

Το Rythm το εχω και γω και ειναι σουπερ. Και σε αυτην την τιμη ακομα πιο σουπερ

----------


## Giorgos18

Εχω V-Brakes, ποσο θα μου κοστισει συνολο μια αλλαγη σε υδραυλικα δισκοφρενα?

----------


## ipo

> resy μη σνομπαρεις τα more mile (Αγγλικη) ειναι πολυ καλη ποιοτητα! Τα μεταφορικα να ειναι 5-10 ευρα δε νομιζω παραπανω! Θα βρεις το μεγεθος σου π.χ
> http://www.startfitness.co.uk/produc...155&P_ID=42267


Ευχαριστώ, λαμβάνεται σοβαρά υπόψη το παραπάνω για αγορά. Έτσι κι αλλιώς τώρα μπήκε το Σ/Κ, οπότε η παραγγελία θα γίνει μάλλον την Κυριακή, αν δεν προκύψει κάποιο άλλο καλύτερο.

Θέλει κανείς να παραγγείλει τίποτα από το ίδιο κατάστημα;

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Ευχαριστώ, λαμβάνεται σοβαρά υπόψη το παραπάνω για αγορά. Έτσι κι αλλιώς τώρα μπήκε το Σ/Κ, οπότε η παραγγελία θα γίνει μάλλον την Κυριακή, αν δεν προκύψει κάποιο άλλο καλύτερο.
> 
> Θέλει κανείς να παραγγείλει τίποτα από το ίδιο κατάστημα;


με κολαζεις ipo :Twisted Evil: 

ποτε θα τη κανεις ?(τη παραγγελια)

----------


## ipo

Αύριο-μεθαύριο θα γίνει η παραγγελία. Τα έξοδα αποστολής είναι 4£ για το πρώτο κομμάτι και 2£ για κάθε επιπλέον, απ' όσο κατάλαβα. Αυτό για ρούχα πάντα. Παράδοση σε 7 έως 14 εργάσιμες.

Πρότεινέ μου και μία βερμούδα σε παρακαλώ. Βάζω αυτές που μου γυάλισαν με σειρά προτίμησης.

http://www.startfitness.co.uk/produc...cordPosition=1
http://www.startfitness.co.uk/produc...157&P_ID=42479
http://www.startfitness.co.uk/produc...157&P_ID=44463
http://www.startfitness.co.uk/produc...157&P_ID=44505

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 43 λεπτά και 28 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Το μαγαζί έχει πολλά ωραία προϊόντα σε διάφορες κατηγορίες. Στο τσακ είμαι να κάνω κλικ στο checkout με 130€ παραγγελία, αλλά προσπαθώ να συγκρατηθώ.  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

αφου τα ξερεις βρε ιπο :Razz: 

παρε το πρωτο που θα εχει pad της προκοπης (τα αλλα μαλλον εχουν ενα δειγμα pad)

αν παραγγειλεις καμμια δευτερα παιζει να σου πω τιποτα για αγορα :Thinking:

----------


## kostantis

:Razz:  :Razz:  :Biggrin:

----------


## ipo

:ROFL:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

@vamvakoolas ξερεις ποια είναι η αντιστοιχία του uk size σε european. Πχ εγώ φοράω σε μπλούζες κάτι μεταξύ XL & XXL ανάλογα το κόψιμο (πιο κοντά στο XL είμαι πάντως). Στο μαγαζί που παρέθεσες, τι μέγεθος t-shirt θα διαλέξω;

........Auto merged post: zoup πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 9 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Πρότεινέ μου και μία βερμούδα σε παρακαλώ. Βάζω αυτές που μου γυάλισαν με σειρά προτίμησης.
> 
> http://www.startfitness.co.uk/produc...cordPosition=1
> http://www.startfitness.co.uk/produc...157&P_ID=42479
> http://www.startfitness.co.uk/produc...157&P_ID=44463
> http://www.startfitness.co.uk/produc...157&P_ID=44505


περιμένω εναγωνίως το video του επόμενου τσαμπουκά στον οποίο θα φοράς και μια από τις παραπάνω βερμούδες.  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω νέα καλοκαιρινά γάντια scott από το internet αλλά δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη με το sizing chart. Σε τι ακριβώς αναφέρονται οι ίντσες; Σίγουρα όχι σε παλάμη.

Τώρα έχω κάτι Pro μεγέθους large και είναι ταμάμ στο τερατόχερο μου.

----------


## senkradvii

> Ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω νέα καλοκαιρινά γάντια scott από το internet αλλά δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη με το sizing chart. Σε τι ακριβώς αναφέρονται οι ίντσες;
> 
> Τώρα έχω κάτι Pro μεγέθους large και είναι ταμάμ στο τερατόχερο μου.


Περίμετρο ή διάμετρο λουκανικόδάχτυλου?  :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

Στην περιμετρο της παλαμης αναφερερται
http://www.google.gr/imgres?imgurl=h...w=1680&bih=937

Λετε να εχει καποιος 20 εκατοστα π.χ περιμετρο δαχτυλου? :Laughing:

----------


## Mouse Potato

It makes sense... Ήταν το τελευταίο που θα μπορούσα να σκεφτώ...  :Embarassed: 

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Λετε να εχει καποιος 20 εκατοστα π.χ περιμετρο δαχτυλου?


γκουχ γκουχ...

*Spoiler:*

----------


## Giorgos18

Δε ξερω τι λετε εσεις για παντελονια με τσακιση αλλα με αυτο εδω

http://www.tsirikosbikes.gr/bike-clo...er-jersey.html

ειχα περαση σε εναν γκεη που μου την επεσε ενω γυρναγα σπιτι  :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

Δύο ίδια αγόρασε ο manicx. Manicx, να πηγαίνεις τοίχο-τοίχο!  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

:ROFL:

----------


## kostantis

Τι τρομερό μαραφετάκι είναι αυτό ρε παιδιά. :Eek: 
Mp3+Led φωτάκι 2 σε 1!

Το φωτάκι του λέει;

Compact, high-luminance LED lens
Up to 1 watt LED with 60-75 degree lighting breadth
Peak brightness of up to 80 lumens

----------


## treli@ris

Ενα βιντεο για 80 lumens, πιστευω ειναι λιγα  :Thinking:

----------


## ipo

Μάλλον είναι αρκετά για να σε βλέπουν οι άλλοι στο δρόμο, ειδικά αν είναι παλλόμενο, αλλά δεν κάνει για μονοπάτι. Καθότι όμως το lumen μετράει φωτεινότητα ανά στερεά γωνία, για να συγκρίνεις δύο πηγές με ίδια lumens πρέπει να ξέρεις πόσο ανοικτή δέσμη φωτός έχει η καθεμία, διαφορετικά δεν ξέρεις ποια είναι καλύτερη.

Επίσης μετράνε κι άλλες παράμετροι όπως το πόσο ισότροπα φεύγει η δέσμη από το LED και το φακό εστίασης.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

ακόμα προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πως κάνω τη μετατροπή από lux σε lumens. Αλλά αν δίνεις τόσα λεφτά, κοίτα και αυτό εδώ. Το έχω και είναι αρκετά καλό. (για να βλέπεις - όχι μόνο για να σε βλέπουν)

----------


## ipo

> ακόμα προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πως κάνω τη μετατροπή από lux σε lumens.


Το lux είναι καλύτερη μονάδα μέτρησης για την περίπτωσή μας, διότι εμπεριέχει τον παράγοντα της επιφάνειας από την οποία περνάει το φως.

lux = lumens/επιφάνεια

Δηλαδή ένας συγκεκριμένος λαμπτήρας, με δεδομένη τροφοδοσία, εκπέμπει συγκεκριμένα lumens. Τα κάτοπτρα που θα τοποθετηθούν πίσω του και ο φακός που θα μπει μπροστά του σε ένα φως ποδηλάτου, καθορίζουν το εύρος της φωτεινής δέσμης. Όσο πιο ανοικτή η δέσμη, τόσο λιγότερα lux, αλλά τόσο περισσότερη η επιφάνεια που φωτίζει. Άλλοι προτιμούν έντονο φως συγκεντρωμένο (πολλά lux), άλλοι προτιμούν τα ίδια lumens του λαμπτήρα να μοιραστούν σε μεγαλύτερη επιφάνεια φωτίζοντάς τη, έστω και αμυδρότερα.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

άρα το να ξέρω ότι δίνει Χ lumens είναι άκυρο μια που αυτά μπορεί να τα δίνει εστιάζοντας το φως πχ σε ένα εκατοστό. ΟΚ... Thanks

----------


## ipo

> άρα το να ξέρω ότι δίνει Χ lumens* lux* είναι άκυρο μια που αυτά μπορεί να τα δίνει εστιάζοντας το φως πχ σε ένα εκατοστό. ΟΚ... Thanks


Κι εγώ έτσι το σκέφτηκα σε πρώτη φάση, αλλά είναι ελαφρώς άτοπη σκέψη. Λογικά θα υπάρχει κάποιο πρότυπο μέτρησης, π.χ. σε απόσταση ενός μέτρου.

Δεν έχει νόημα ο ένας κατασκευαστής να σου δίνει lux στο 1 εκατοστό και ο άλλος στα 5 μέτρα. Θα το κοιτάξω και θα σου πω αν βρω κάτι για να μη λέω ό,τι να 'ναι.  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

> ακόμα προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πως κάνω τη μετατροπή από lux σε lumens. Αλλά αν δίνεις τόσα λεφτά, κοίτα και αυτό εδώ. Το έχω και είναι αρκετά καλό. (για να βλέπεις - όχι μόνο για να σε βλέπουν)


Αν αναφέρεσαι σε εμένα κοιτάω αυτό που κοιτάω γιατί έχει ενσωματωμένο mp3 player διαφορετικά εάν ενδιαφερόμουν για σκέτο φωτάκι σαφώς και βρίσκω καλύτερο σε αυτά τα λεφτά. :Smile: 

........Auto merged post: kostantis πρόσθεσε 12 λεπτά και 7 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Δείτε και ένα βιντεάκι εδώ.
Αναφέρει κάτι για 100 lumens.
Όταν δεν χρησιμοποείες το φωτάκι,βγαίνει και στην θέση του μπαίνει fm receiver. :Eek: 

Πολύ καλή υλοποίηση φαίνεται με μία πρώτη ματιά.

Ακούει και bee gees ο μιγιάγκι. :onetooth:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

εγώ πάντως θα πρότεινα να πάρεις ξεχωριστά φως για να φωτίζει και mp3 player για να παίζει μουσική. Π.χ. υπάρχει λόγος πχ που υπάρχουν και φωτογραφικές αλλά και βιντεοκάμερες.

Υπάρχει κανένα video που να το δείχνει πως φωτίζει σε πραγματικές συνθήκες πχ. σκοτεινό δωμάτιο/ σκοτεινό μονοπάτι κλπ;

----------


## kostantis

Το καλύτερο είναι να πάρω ξεχωριστά φωτάκι απλά μου άρεσε αυτό για τους εξής λόγους:

1)Θα κουβαλάω 1 συσκευή αντί για 2.
2)Θα ακούω μουσική από τα ηχεία και όχι με ακουστικά το οποίο το θεωρω μεγάλο +.Δεν θέλω να φοράω γενικά ακουστικά και να απομονώνομαι από εξωτερικούς ήχους,θορύβους κλπ γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι συμβαίνει.
3)Γενικά δεν ποδηλατώ βραδινές ώρες και αν τύχει σίγουρα δεν πρόκειται να το κάνω σε σκοτεινό μονοπάτι πάνω στο βουνό,εντός πόλεως ναι οπότε και δεν νομίζω πως θα χρειαστώ να ψάξω για ειδικό φωτάκι. :Smile: 

Παρόλα αυτά θα προσπαθήσω να δω κάποιο φωτάκι από κοντά στα ίδια lumens με αυτό για να πάρω μια ίδεα τι φως βγάζει.

----------


## Νikosanagn

'Exω έρθει Καλαμάτα για μια βδομαδούλα και το τι ποδήλατο και ποδηλατόδρομοι υπάρχουν εδω δεν περιγράφεται, μπράβο στον Δήμαρχο που έχει φτιάξει ποδηλατόδρομους και στους ανθρώπους που χρησιμοποιούν το ποδήλατο για τις διαδρομές τους μέσα στην πόλη που είναι και μικρές οι αποστάσεις.

----------


## manicx

> Δύο ίδια αγόρασε ο manicx. Manicx, να πηγαίνεις τοίχο-τοίχο!


 :ROFL:  Θα κατεβάσω το κάθισμα τέρμα κάτω....

Πέρα από την πλάκα, είναι από εξαιρετική ποιότητα και το βασικό επειδή έρχομαι δουλειά καθημερινά φορώντας τα, δεν μυρίζουν καθόλου!

----------


## vamvakoolas

...και οπως ειχα γραψει το Σαββατο εγινε η εξορμηση Ν. Ευβοια, συνολικα καμμια 100αρα χλμαλλα κυριως υψομετρικα ...ας μη τα αναφερω.
Αριστερα στο βαθος τα Ν.Στειρα και σε πρωτο πλανο τα Στειρα και ενα ακομα χωριο


οκ ειναι σχεδον κορυφη αλλα το τι αερα συναντησα..απλως δεν υπαρχει (με πεταξε μισο μετρο)



και τελος στο καραβι Μαρμαρι για Ραφηνα (και μετα συνεχεια για Αθηνα ποδηλατοντας)


την αλλη μερα ειχα αγωνα τρεξιμο, ναι ξερω το εκαψα  :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

Ωραία διαδρομή Κωστή! Με ποδήλατο δρόμου την έκανες; Μόνος ή με γκρουπάκι;

----------


## Νikosanagn

Κωστή τρελό αγόρι με το μαλακό θα κάψεις καμια φλάτζα  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

πηγα για να κανω εκπαιδευση σε νεο κουρσο-ποδηλατη...

ειχε σκοπο να βγαλει πανω απο 100αρα σε χλμ (πριν το ρεκορ ηταν 63χλμ!) αλλα κατι:
-τα μαθηματα τεχνικης
-η διαδρομη (τοιχος σε ολη την Ευβοια)
-Η υψηλη ταχυτητα στην Αττικη

δεν αντεψε και εβγαλε 98χλμ :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

(Και ολα αυτα σε 3 εβδομαδες απο το 0 σχεδον)

----------


## senkradvii

Έλα ρε για 2 χλμ!! Κρίμα.. Ας τον τραβούσες εσύ μόνο και μόνο για να το γράψει.. Δεν το πιστεύω ότι κόλλησε στα 2χλμ ενώ είχε ήδη κάνει 98! Kάτι μου λέει πως δεν έχει μέταλλο πρωταθλητισμού..  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Όταν είχα κάνει το γύρο της Πεντέλης από Άγιο Στέφανο και Νέα Μάκρη με το mountain, επιστρέφοντας σπίτι είχα 58 χιλιόμετρα. Έκανα 2 χιλιόμετρα στην περιοχή γύρω από το σπίτι, μόνο και μόνο για να γράψω 60 km και να το έχω σαν προσωπικό ρεκόρ.  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> Όταν είχα κάνει το γύρο της Πεντέλης από Άγιο Στέφανο και Νέα Μάκρη με το mountain, επιστρέφοντας σπίτι είχα 58 χιλιόμετρα. Έκανα 2 χιλιόμετρα στην περιοχή γύρω από το σπίτι, μόνο και μόνο για να γράψω 60 km και να το έχω σαν προσωπικό ρεκόρ.


that's the spirit my lad!  :Yahooooo:

----------


## kostantis

> Όταν είχα κάνει το γύρο της Πεντέλης από Άγιο Στέφανο και Νέα Μάκρη με το mountain, επιστρέφοντας σπίτι είχα 58 χιλιόμετρα. Έκανα 2 χιλιόμετρα στην περιοχή γύρω από το σπίτι, μόνο και μόνο για να γράψω 60 km και να το έχω σαν προσωπικό ρεκόρ.


Μπορεί και να σταμάτησες όμως στα 58 και να πήγες σπίτι και να άρχισες να γυρνάς την μπροστινή ρόδα για να φτάσει στα 60.
Δεν το γνωρίζουμε αυτό.... :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

ποιος μιλησε για ανδρα? :Razz:  κοπελα ηταν

Μας επιασαν 
βροχη (Ραφηνα)
καυσωνας (Ευβοια)
Ανεμοθυελλα (Ευβοια)
ελλειψη τροφης (για να προλαβω το καραβι για πισω)

και το τραγικο ειναι οτι μεχρι το σπιτι της ηταν 4 χλμ αλλα σταματησαμε γιατι ηταν επικηνδυνο λογω πολυ βροχης καπου στο Σταυρο αγ Παρασκευης (απο Ραφηνα ξαναγραφω)

Παντως δε παιζουν ρολο τα χλμ (αν και ειναι λιγο τραγικο το συγκεκριμενο) οσο η εμπειρια που αποκτας και το "μπριζωμα" για προσωπικη βελτιωση :Wink:

----------


## tsigarid

Τι είναι αυτά που λέτε ρε... Άκου υψομετρικές διαφορές... Εδώ όλα επίπεδα είναι! Έκανα 120km το ΣΚ (σε 2 μέρες, μην τρελαθούμε) αλλά οι ανηφόρες ήταν μόνο όταν ανέβαινα σε γέφυρες, άντε και 2 σημεία ακόμα. Πολύ χαλαρό το ποδήλατο στη γειτονιά μου  :Razz:

----------


## nm96027

Παίδες να ρωτήσω κάτι;

Θέλετε μήπως να σπάσουμε το υπάρχον thread σε ένα θέμα ρουχισμού, σε ένα θέμα επιλογής ποδηλάτου και σε ένα θέμα με τεχνικές συμβουλές; Αυτό θα το κρατήσουμε για βόλτες και ανταλλαγή εμπειριών. Βλέπω πως το πλήθος και η θεματολογία των μηνυμάτων αυξάνεται ραγδαία.

Τι λέτε;

----------


## senkradvii

Mακέλευσέ το! Σίγουρα τα μηνύματα για εξοπλισμό κτλ να είναι συγκεντρωμένα θα είναι πολύ καλύτερο!  :One thumb up:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Παίδες να ρωτήσω κάτι;
> 
> Θέλετε μήπως να σπάσουμε το υπάρχον thread σε ένα θέμα ρουχισμού, σε ένα θέμα επιλογής ποδηλάτου και σε ένα θέμα με τεχνικές συμβουλές; Αυτό θα το κρατήσουμε για βόλτες και ανταλλαγή εμπειριών. Βλέπω πως το πλήθος και η θεματολογία των μηνυμάτων αυξάνεται ραγδαία.
> 
> Τι λέτε;


μαζι σου! γιναμε πολλ....οι :ROFL:

----------


## ipo

> Παίδες να ρωτήσω κάτι;
> 
> Θέλετε μήπως να σπάσουμε το υπάρχον thread σε ένα θέμα ρουχισμού, σε ένα θέμα επιλογής ποδηλάτου και σε ένα θέμα με τεχνικές συμβουλές; Αυτό θα το κρατήσουμε για βόλτες και ανταλλαγή εμπειριών. Βλέπω πως το πλήθος και η θεματολογία των μηνυμάτων αυξάνεται ραγδαία.
> 
> Τι λέτε;


Συμπτωματικά σκεφτόμουν το ίδιο την περασμένη εβδομάδα, μιας και το νήμα έχει μεγάλη συμμετοχή και τα μηνύματα που έχουν διαχρονική αξία χάνονται μέσα στην πλάκα και στα μηνύματα περί εμπειριών στις βόλτες.

Τι διάκριση όμως θα κάνουμε και σε ποιες κατηγορίες; Όσο πιο πολλές οι κατηγορίες, τόσο περισσότερο θα αρχίσουμε τα "είσαι off-topic, υπάρχει άλλο θέμα γι' αυτό", που ενοχλούν τους νέους αναγνώστες.

Σίγουρα πρέπει να μείνει το υπάρχον, ως έχει στην κατηγορία "Meeting Point". Δηλαδή ως νήμα που θα κανονίζουμε συναντήσεις και θα λέμε εμπειρίες από ποδηλατικές βόλτες.

Στην κατηγορία "*Πολιτική, Κοινωνικά Θέματα, Επιστήμες και  Aθλητισμός*", μπορούμε να βάλουμε δύο θέματα.
1) Ποδήλατο: Αγορά ποδηλάτου, εξοπλισμού, ρούχων
2) Ποδήλατο: Τεχνικά θέματα

Τα οποία θα έχουν πιο αυστηρό χαρακτήρα από το παρόν νήμα, ώστε να παραμένουν πυκνές οι χρήσιμες πληροφορίες. Άμα τραβάει πολύ ο χαβαλές σε αυτά, τα μηνύματα θα μεταφέρονται στο "Ποδήλατο κάνεις;"

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Νομίζεις ότι είναι καλή ιδέα τα (υπο)θέματα να είναι σε διαφορετικές κατηγορίες (αν είναι σχετικά κοντά το ένα θα τραβάει το άλλο πιο εύκολα);
Κατά τα άλλα είναι αλήθεια ότι χάνονται τα χρήσιμα μηνύματα μέσα στον χαβαλέ.

----------


## ipo

> Νομίζεις ότι είναι καλή ιδέα τα (υπο)θέματα να είναι σε διαφορετικές κατηγορίες (αν είναι σχετικά κοντά το ένα θα τραβάει το άλλο πιο εύκολα);
> Κατά τα άλλα είναι αλήθεια ότι χάνονται τα χρήσιμα μηνύματα μέσα στον χαβαλέ.


Με προβληματίζει το γεγονός ότι θα είναι σε διαφορετικές κατηγορίες για το λόγο που λες, αλλά:
Εδώ είμαστε στο "The Meeting Point", όπου δεν ταιριάζουν τεχνικά θέματα. Το τρέχον νήμα ταιριάζει απόλυτα στο μέρος, αφού εδώ κανονίζουμε συναντήσεις, αλλά δεν ταιριάζουν θέματα με τεχνικές πληροφορίες ή πληροφορίες αγοράς.

Άλλη λύση που σκέφτηκα είναι στο "Πολιτική ... και Αθλητιμός" να μπει subforum "Ποδήλατο", όπου εκεί θα τοποθετηθούν όλα τα ποδηλατικά νήματα, για να είναι το ένα κοντά στο άλλο και ταυτόχρονα να μην τα τρώει το index (αν σε κάποιο δε γράφουμε καιρό, δε θα φαίνεται πλέον στις πρώτες σελίδες, αν είναι χύμα στο "Πολιτική... Αθλητισμός").

Αλλά μάλλον είναι τραβηγμένο το adslgr να έχει subforum για το ποδήλατο, γι' αυτό κατέληξα στο διαχωρισμό σε δύο κατηγορίες. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι εδώ μέσα γράφουμε τακτικά μόνο 15 άτομα, απλώς είμαστε φλύαροι, γράφουμε πολλά μηνύματα και κάνουμε χαβαλέ.  :Razz:  Δηλαδή δε συμμετέχει πλήθος κόσμου, ώστε να δικαιολογηθεί subforum "Ποδήλατο".

----------


## Mouse Potato

Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω πως δεν χρειάζεται subforum για το ποδήλατο. Από την άλλη, οι συμμετέχοντες θα γνωρίζουμε τα "κατατόπια" οπότε σίγουρα τα συγκεκριμένα threads δεν θα χαθούν. Ο μη-συμμετέχοντας/αναγνώστης θα τα βρει εξίσου εύκολα είτε με google search είτε με απλή ανάγνωση των sections που βρίσκονται τα threads, εάν και εφόσον τα διατηρούμε ενεργά. Συνεπώς, η βέλτιστη λύση για διαχωρισμό είναι αυτή που αναφέρει ο ipos.

----------


## senkradvii

> Με προβληματίζει το γεγονός ότι θα είναι σε διαφορετικές κατηγορίες για το λόγο που λες, αλλά:
> Εδώ είμαστε στο "The Meeting Point", όπου δεν ταιριάζουν τεχνικά θέματα. Το τρέχον νήμα ταιριάζει απόλυτα στο μέρος, αφού εδώ κανονίζουμε συναντήσεις, αλλά δεν ταιριάζουν θέματα με τεχνικές πληροφορίες ή πληροφορίες αγοράς.
> 
> *Άλλη λύση που σκέφτηκα είναι στο "Πολιτική ... και Αθλητιμός" να μπει subforum "Ποδήλατο", όπου εκεί θα τοποθετηθούν όλα τα ποδηλατικά νήματα, για να είναι το ένα κοντά στο άλλο και ταυτόχρονα να μην τα τρώει το index (αν σε κάποιο δε γράφουμε καιρό, δε θα φαίνεται πλέον στις πρώτες σελίδες, αν είναι χύμα στο "Πολιτική... Αθλητισμός").*
> 
> Αλλά μάλλον είναι τραβηγμένο το adslgr να έχει subforum για το ποδήλατο, γι' αυτό κατέληξα στο διαχωρισμό σε δύο κατηγορίες. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι εδώ μέσα γράφουμε τακτικά μόνο 15 άτομα, απλώς είμαστε φλύαροι, γράφουμε πολλά μηνύματα και κάνουμε χαβαλέ.  Δηλαδή δε συμμετέχει πλήθος κόσμου, ώστε να δικαιολογηθεί subforum "Ποδήλατο".


Eγώ θεωρώ πιο σωστή την μαρκαρισμένη λύση.

----------


## ipo

Αιτήσου το στο "Τι θα θέλατε να έχει το adslgr.com;"  :Razz: 

"Στα πλαίσια της ανάδειξης του κοινωνικού και φιλοπεριβαλλοντικού χαρακτήρα του forum, πιστεύω ότι αρμόζει ένα subforum ποδήλατο στο adslgr.com."  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

μου αρεσουν τα τελευταια ποστς σοβαρεψατε και το μονο που λυπει...ειναι να το κανουμε σωματειο, συνδικατο :Razz: 


Ανακοινωση:
Καθε χρονο με φιλους κανουμε τη διαδρομη απο Τροκαντερο προς Γλυφαδα (ισως και πιο κατω) παντα μετα τις 21.00 και παντα απο το παραδρομο/πεζοδρομια.

Δεν ειναι φρευντει δηλαδη απειρα ποδηλατα, 5-6 ατομα ειμαστε και βεβαια οι ρυθμοι δεν ειναι...χελωνας. Αυτη την εβδομαδα θα γινει η πρωτη βολτα την επομενη ελπιζω να συμμετεχω!! Φωτακια/κρανος must!

Παρακληση (προσωπικη)
*Εχει κανεις να μου δανεισει camelback ή ζωνη για παγουρια για τη κυριακη μονο?* τρεχω ενα αγωνα και δε θελω να δινω λεφτα για ...2 ωρες χρησης :Evil:

----------


## nm96027

Λοιπόν ανοίχτηκαν 2 νέα θέματα: ένα για αγορά ποδηλάτου και εξοπλισμού και ένα για τεχνικά θέματα και συντήρηση. Αυτό το κρατάμε για τις ποδηλατοβόλτες και τον χαβαλέ της υπόθεσης! Ανοίχτηκαν εδώ στο meeting point. 

οκ?




> *Εχει κανεις να μου δανεισει camelback ή ζωνη για παγουρια για τη κυριακη μονο?* τρεχω ενα αγωνα και δε θελω να δινω λεφτα για ...2 ωρες χρησης


Δυστυχώς δεν έχω... :Sad:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Στο άλλο δεν θα πατάει κανείς μόνο ο Βαμβακούλας εμείς εδώ  :Razz: 

Παίδες το ΣΚ τι θα κάνουμε? Ιπο? Άρδη? Λοιποί? Ψήνομαι για Υμμητό. Αμα κανονίσετε κάτι μου λέτε θα είμαι μέσα.

----------


## kostantis

Ωραίος nm! :One thumb up: 
Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Νm έιρθες και έβαλες μια τάξη  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Λοιπόν ανοίχτηκαν 2 νέα θέματα: ένα για αγορά ποδηλάτου και εξοπλισμού και ένα για τεχνικά θέματα και συντήρηση. Αυτό το κρατάμε για τις ποδηλατοβόλτες και τον χαβαλέ της υπόθεσης! Ανοίχτηκαν εδώ στο meeting point.


Ευχαριστούμε! Θα κάνουμε σκούπισμα στο παρόν θέμα για χρήσιμα μηνύματα προς μεταφορά στα νέα ή θα τα αφήσουμε όπως είναι;

----------


## kostantis

Άστα έτσι όπως είναι ipo!
Να κάνουμε μία νέα αρχή στα καινούρια θέματα. :One thumb up:

----------


## cranky

> 'Exω έρθει Καλαμάτα για μια βδομαδούλα και το τι ποδήλατο και ποδηλατόδρομοι υπάρχουν εδω δεν περιγράφεται,





> Παίδες το ΣΚ τι θα κάνουμε? Ιπο? Άρδη? Λοιποί? Ψήνομαι για Υμμητό. Αμα κανονίσετε κάτι μου λέτε θα είμαι μέσα.


Γύρισες, Νικουλάκη ;  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo: 
Απο Καλαμα*τ*ιανός, ξανάγινες Καλαμα*κ*ιανός ;  :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## ipo

Σήμερα έκανα έναν ακόμα λιμνομαραθώνιο. Αν και είχε ζέστη το μεσημέρι, το απόγευμα μου έκατσε μία λυτρωτική συννεφιά, οπότε η διαδρομή πήγε περίφημα. Λίγοι ποδηλάτες σήμερα, αλλά πολλοί πεζοί στον ποδηλατόδρομο της Εκάλης. Το τοπίο στη λίμνη ήταν καταπληκτικό, αφού η άπνοια έκανε τα νερά να φαίνονται κρυστάλλινα με φόντο το ηλιοβασίλεμα. Μοναδικές σκηνές.  :Smile: 

Έκανα 35 km με μέση ταχύτητα 19 km/h.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 38 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Παίδες το ΣΚ τι θα κάνουμε? Ιπο? Άρδη? Λοιποί? Ψήνομαι για Υμμητό. Αμα κανονίσετε κάτι μου λέτε θα είμαι μέσα.


Έχω αρχίσει να κάνω windsurfing τα σαββατοκύριακα, οπότε μπήκε στην ποδηλασία και η παράμετρος του ανέμου. Άμα φυσάει είναι πιθανό να πλανάρω στα κύματα.  :Razz:  Αν όχι, είμαι ελεύθερος για ποδήλατο.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Γύρισες, Νικουλάκη ;  
> Απο Καλαμα*τ*ιανός, ξανάγινες Καλαμα*κ*ιανός ;


Την πέμπτη γυρνάω είναι ωραία εδώ  :Smoker:  :Hippy: 

 :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

Kαι εγώ θέλω βούλτα με του πουδήλατού μου..  :Crying:

----------


## nm96027

> Στο άλλο δεν θα πατάει κανείς μόνο ο Βαμβακούλας εμείς εδώ 
> 
> Παίδες το ΣΚ τι θα κάνουμε? Ιπο? Άρδη? Λοιποί? Ψήνομαι για Υμμητό. Αμα κανονίσετε κάτι μου λέτε θα είμαι μέσα.


Διαλέξτε για το ΣΚ. Τι θέλετε; Υμηττό, παραλία ή Μαραθώνα;

Εγώ είμαι μέσα!  :Yahooooo: 

........Auto merged post: nm96027 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 56 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Για όσους φοβούνται τις αποστάσεις (εννοώ πως θα φτάσουμε εκεί) θυμίζω πως για παραλία έχουμε διαθέσιμο τον ηλεκτρικό και το τραμ, για μαραθώνα έχουμε ηλεκτρικό και για υμηττό έχουμε το μετρό αν το κάνουμε Κυριακή.

Ακούω γνώμες και συμμετοχές αλλιώς θα αρχίσουν τα ban...

----------


## ipo

Όπως είπα και στο Νικουλάκη, την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα μάλλον θα επιχειρήσω ασφάλτινο γύρο Πεντέλης. Κηφισιά - Νέα Ερυθραία - Εκάλη - Δροσιά - Σταμάτα - Λίμνη Μαραθώνα - Καλέτζι - Μαραθώνας - Νέα Μάκρη - Διόνυσος. Είναι δύσκολη διαδρομή (τουλάχιστον για εμένα με το mountain) στην ανάβαση από Νέα Μάκρη προς Διόνυσο. Αλλά θέλω να το ξαναεπιχειρήσω κάποια στιγμή μέσα στο καλοκαίρι.

Αν σας ενδιαφέρει, ελάτε. Για σ/κ δεν ξέρω ακόμα, πρέπει να δω τον άνεμο για το windsurfing.  :Smile:

----------


## hedgehog

Τα ποδήλατα τώρα και στους λεωφορειόδρομους για το καλοκαίρι...

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Τα ποδήλατα τώρα και στους λεωφορειόδρομους για το καλοκαίρι...


ΟΚ, δεκτό. Δώσανε μια σημασία και στα ποδήλατα... Όμως μέχρι τώρα από που πηγαίναμε; Από τα πεζοδρόμια;  :Razz: 

Ουσιαστικά πάνε να νομιμοποιήσουν τα ποδήλατα στους δρόμους. 


*Spoiler:*




			Μήπως όμως πλέον θα έρθουν και μέτρα αντίστοιχα των αυτοκινήτων; Τέλη κλπ;  :Wink:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Διαλέξτε για το ΣΚ. Τι θέλετε; Υμηττό, παραλία ή Μαραθώνα;
> 
> Εγώ είμαι μέσα! 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: nm96027 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 56 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Για όσους φοβούνται τις αποστάσεις (εννοώ πως θα φτάσουμε εκεί) θυμίζω πως για παραλία έχουμε διαθέσιμο τον ηλεκτρικό και το τραμ, για μαραθώνα έχουμε ηλεκτρικό και για υμηττό έχουμε το μετρό αν το κάνουμε Κυριακή.
> 
> Ακούω γνώμες και συμμετοχές *αλλιώς θα αρχίσουν τα ban*...


Xαχαχαχα πεθαίνω για τα μυνήματα που δεν έχουν emoticon και λένε τέτοια πράγματα  :Razz: 

Λοιπόν είμαι και εγώ μέσα πολύ! Και επειδή μένω ένα χιλιόμετρο από παραλία βαριέμαι να πάμε μόνο εκεί... προτιμώ υμμητό ξέρω γώ που δεν έχω πάει ποτέ, νιμι ξέρεις απο υμμητό καμια χωμάτινη διαδρομή και μετά να κατηφορίσουμε απο τα λημέρια μου?

----------


## Thomas8

> Τα ποδήλατα τώρα και στους λεωφορειόδρομους για το καλοκαίρι...





> ποδηλάτες θα πρέπει να τηρούν τις διατάξεις του ΚΟΚ και οφείλουν να παραχωρούν απόλυτη προτεραιότητα στα ΜΜΜ και στα υπόλοιπα οχήματα


Εγώ αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Για τα λεωφορεία εντάξει, προφανώς, αλλά για τα υπόλοιπα γιατί? Δηλαδή αν χωθεί μπροστά από το ποδήλατο ταξί (εννοείται με έντονο κορνάρισμα ΜΕΤΑ τον ελιγμό) πάλι φταίει ο ποδηλάτης? Ή αν σε διασταύρωση χωρίς φανάρι στρίψει κάποιος ακριβώς μπροστά από το ποδήλατο?

----------


## harris

> Εγώ αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Για τα λεωφορεία εντάξει, προφανώς, αλλά για τα υπόλοιπα γιατί? Δηλαδή αν χωθεί μπροστά από το ποδήλατο ταξί (εννοείται με έντονο κορνάρισμα ΜΕΤΑ τον ελιγμό) πάλι φταίει ο ποδηλάτης? Ή αν σε διασταύρωση χωρίς φανάρι στρίψει κάποιος ακριβώς μπροστά από το ποδήλατο?


Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημά σου εσένα; Το να βρεθείς να σου περνάει ξυστά το λεωφορείο δεν σε πειράζει;  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Τα ταξί δεν απαγορεύονται στους λεωφορειόδρομους; Νομίζω μόνο δημόσια ΜΜΜ, δίκυκλα και οχήματα ασφαλείας επιτρέπονται.

Αυτό που λέει ο Χάρης, είναι πράγματι επικίνδυνο. Ήδη σε κανονικές λωρίδες, σε δρόμους με 2-3 λωρίδες κυκλοφορίας, όπου τα ποδήλατα οφείλουν να κινούνται στο μέσον της λωρίδας, τα περισσότερα λεωφορεία σε περνάνε σε μικρή απόσταση και σταδιακά σε πλησιάζουν. Μέχρι να περάσει το πίσω μέρος του λεωφορείου έχεις βρεθεί σε απόσταση 30 cm από το λεωφορείο, κάτι το οποίο θεωρώ επικίνδυνο. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να σε προσπερνούν αλλάζοντας κανονικά λωρίδα, κάτι το οποίο λίγοι ενσυνείδητοι οδηγοί λεωφορείων κάνουν.

Οπότε τίθεται θέμα με τις λεωφορειολωρίδες. Είναι οι λωρίδες που έχουν φτιαχτεί για να πηγαίνουν πιο γρήγορα τα ΜΜΜ και να μην κολλάνε στην κίνηση. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να αναγκάζονται τα λεωφορεία σε ζιγκ-ζαγκ (δεξιά-μεσαία λωρίδα), ούτε να πηγαίνουν στις ανηφόρες με 15 km/h που πάει το ποδήλατο.

Δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να γίνει, αλλά η λύση είναι δύσκολη. Από τη μία είναι εντελώς εκτεθειμένος ο ποδηλάτης στη μεσαία λωρίδα (αν του απαγορευτεί ο λεωφορειόδρομος), από την άλλη είναι πάλι εκτεθειμένος στα λεωφορεία που θα περνούν ξυστά αν του επιτραπεί με τους όρους που διαβάσαμε και τέλος θα αργούν τα λεωφορεία στην εξυπηρέτηση του κοινού αν οι ποδηλάτες καταλαμβάνουν πλήρως τη λωρίδα. Δύσκολο τρίλημμα.  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 3 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Σήμερα έκανα 30 km/h σε χαλαρό ρυθμό μέσα στην πόλη. Το απόγευμα πήγε να μου το χαλάσει με μία βροχή, αλλά ευτυχώς δεν κράτησε πολύ.

----------


## vamvakoolas

αντιγραφω το ποστ μου απο τους ποδηλατες για να μη γραφω τα ιδια...

_παιδια η ανακοινωση δεν εχει νοημα ειναι ψιλοακυρη για εμας τους ποδηλατες μιας και ολοι μας σχεσον εδω και χρονια εκει κινομασταν (κανω λαθος?) χωρια που ειναι και λιγο επικινδυνο να ειμαστε στη μεσαι λωριδα με τις ταχυτητες που κινομαστε...

Ομως

-Συντομα θα αλλαξει ο ΚΟΚ και αποτι γνωριζω θα εχει πολλες διαταξεις για ποδηλατες (υποχρεωτικα κρανος φωτα κοκ) οποτε αυτο εντασσεται σε αυτα τα πλαισια

-επειδη απο αρκετες ασφαλιστικες υπαρχει σκεψη για ασφαλιση ποδηλατων/αναβατων (ηδη υπαρχει απο μια εταιρια) μιας και η αγορα ειναι μεγαλη, αυτη η ρυθμιση θα μας καταχυρωνει σε περιπτωση ατυχηματος..._

----------


## Mouse Potato

Πολλές επισημότητες διακρίνω και δεν μ' αρέσει... Άσε που για να μπαίνουν στο παιχνίδι και ιδιωτικές ασφαλιστικές, η "δωρεάν" και ελεύθερη μετακίνηση με το ποδήλατο θα αρχίσει να κοστίζει... Κάνω λάθος;

----------


## ipo

> Άσε που για να μπαίνουν στο παιχνίδι και ιδιωτικές ασφαλιστικές, η "δωρεάν" και ελεύθερη μετακίνηση με το ποδήλατο θα αρχίσει να κοστίζει... Κάνω λάθος;


Με δεδομένο ότι η φορολογική πολιτική καθορίζεται όχι σε λογικές βάσεις, αλλά παρατηρώντας τη νοοτροπία του κοινού, πιστεύω ότι πλησιάζει η ώρα που θα δούμε νομοθεσία που θα υποχρεώνει τους ποδηλάτες σε επιπλέον έξοδα.

Η αγορά αυτοκινήτου έχει πάρει την κατρακύλα (λίγες νέες ταξινομήσεις, καταθέσεις πινακίδων), μαζί της η αγορά των ασφαλειών, καθώς και η κατανάλωση βενζίνης, που μέχρι το 2009 αποτελούσαν σημαντικά φορολογικά έσοδα για το κράτος. Κάπως πρέπει να κλείσει η τρύπα και αν κοιτάξετε γύρω σας θα δείτε ότι πολύς κόσμος κάνει ποδήλατο, πολύ περισσότερος από τα προηγούμενα χρόνια.

Επειδή είναι δύσκολο να εισάγεις καινοτόμα νομοθεσία που υποχρεώνει σε έξοδα τους πολίτες, πιστεύω ότι σε πρώτη φάση θα μπει "τέλος ταξινόμησης" στα ποδήλατα που θα ενσωματωθεί στην τιμή πώλησής τους. Σαν να αυξάνεται δηλαδή ο Φ.Π.Α. από 23% σε 30% μόνο για ποδήλατα. Θα βρουν και μία δικαιολογία ("πάει για την κατασκευή ποδηλατοδρόμων") και θα το περάσουν.

Αργότερα υποθέτω ότι μπορεί να δούμε υποχρεωτική ασφάλιση στους ποδηλάτες και ακόμη πιο αργά τέλη κυκλοφορίας, πινακίδες/άδεια κυκλοφορίας, με το ανάλογο τίμημα. Άδεια οδήγησης δεν πιστεύω ότι θα ζητηθεί.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Κάτι αντίστοιχο σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ. Προσωπικά δεν είμαι διατεθειμένος να ακολουθήσω την λογική (ή τον παραλογισμό) του κάθε κυβερνώντα που θέλει να βγάλει από την μύγα ξίγκι.

Τώρα όσον αφορά τον συντελεστή Φ.Π.Α. που αναφέρεις, υπάρχουν και οι αγορές από το εξωτερικό [αυτά ας τα σκέφτονται πριν ανεβάζουν τους συντελεστές και μειώνουν τους μισθούς aka μείωση της αγοραστικής μας δύναμης aka μείωση εσόδων για το κράτος]. Από εκεί και πέρα, μόνο εφόσον αισθανθώ ασφαλής, κάτι που προϋποθέτει την κατασκευή ποδηλατοδρόμων, αυστηρή νομοθεσία για τους παραβάτες κλπ, ίσως σκεφτώ την άμεση ή έμμεση φορολόγηση μου. Ημίμετρα όπως η κυκλοφορία σε λεωφορειοδρόμους κλπ, μόνο κακό κάνουν. Ας ελπίσω πως το κίνημα - αν θα μπορούσα να το χαρακτηρίσω έτσι - δεν θα κάτσει με σταυρωμένα χέρια σε περίπτωση μέτρων.

----------


## vamvakoolas

ipo πριν λιγα χρονια ειχε αυξηθει ο ΦΠΑ στα ποδηλατα και τωρα οι εμποροι με το δικιο τους ζητουν να επιστρεψει σε εκεινο το καθεστως. Αλλα βρηκαν οι "αρχοντες" μελι αντε να το αφησουν...

Ειναι σιγουρο οτι σε λιγο καιρο θα ζητηθει ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΑ (και μαλλον ετσι πρεπει να γινει) τα γνωστα 
φωτακια
κρανος
ισως και γιλεκο το βραδυ.
και σε αντιθετη περιπτωση προστιμο (πιστευω θα ειναι περιπου 50 ευρα).


Τωρα οι λεωφορειολωριδες δεν εντασσονται εκει αλλα κατα τη γνωμη μου στο παζαρι με ασφαλιστικες...

----------


## nm96027

Eίμαι υπερ του υποχρεωτικού, φως, κράνος, γιλέκο. Καλά θα κάνουν να τα κάνουν υποχρεωτικά. 

Τώρα για την ασφάλιση θα έλεγα πως δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι υποχρεωτική - αν και εγώ πολύ θα ήθελα να κάνω μία, γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Έχει κάποιος link για την ασφαλιστική;

----------


## ipo

Η Allianz είναι, αλλά δε γράφει κάτι στην ιστοσελίδα της για ποδήλατα. Πρέπει να επικοινωνήσεις τηλεφωνικώς.

http://www.podilates.gr/?q=node/12162

----------


## nm96027

Βρήκα και αυτό αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει: http://www.lifepartners.gr/page15.php

----------


## ipo

Είμαι κατά του υποχρεωτικού γιλέκου. Ειδικά το καλοκαίρι, θα σκας άμα το φοράς κι ας είναι βράδυ. Κράνος και φώτα ας γίνουν υποχρεωτικά. Από εκεί και πέρα προσπαθούμε να φοράμε ρούχα με ανακλαστικές επιφάνειες, αλλά όχι και υποχρεωτικό γιλέκο.

----------


## kostantis

Ετοιμάζω διαδρομή με υψομετρική διαφορά που θα σπάσει κόκκαλα.
Από τα 330μ στα ~2005 μέτρα και μετά ξανά στα 330μ...
Προσεχώς... :Biggrin:

----------


## nm96027

> Ετοιμάζω διαδρομή με υψομετρική διαφορά που θα σπάσει κόκκαλα.
> Από τα 330μ στα ~2005 μέτρα και μετά ξανά στα 330μ...
> Προσεχώς...


 :Thumbs up: 

Κατά που μεριά; :Cool:

----------


## kostantis

Κέντρο Νάουσας(330μ)->3-5 Πηγάδια Βάση(1430μ)->3-5 Πηγάδια κορυφή(2005μ)->Άγιο Πνεύμα(~1730μ)->3-5 Πηγάδια κορυφή και επιστροφή Νάουσα.
Η ανάβαση από την βάση στην κορυφή θα γίνει με λίφτ γιατί εάν ανέβω από τον χωματόδρομο που έχει α)θα χάσω πολύ χρόνο και δεν έχω τόσο διαθέσιμο, β)θα φτύσω αίμα. :onetooth: 
Η κατάβαση θα γίνει όμως από τον χωματόδρομο και όχι με lift.
Ο χωματόδρομος είναι για FS σίγουρα αλλά θα την παλέψω και με το HT.

----------


## nm96027

> Κέντρο Νάουσας(330μ)->3-5 Πηγάδια Βάση(1430μ)->3-5 Πηγάδια κορυφή(2005μ)->Άγιο Πνεύμα(~1730μ)->3-5 Πηγάδια κορυφή και επιστροφή Νάουσα.
> Η ανάβαση από την βάση στην κορυφή θα γίνει με λίφτ γιατί εάν ανέβω από τον χωματόδρομο που έχει α)θα χάσω πολύ χρόνο και δεν έχω τόσο διαθέσιμο, β)θα φτύσω αίμα.
> Η κατάβαση θα γίνει όμως από τον χωματόδρομο και όχι με lift.
> Ο χωματόδρομος είναι για FS σίγουρα αλλά θα την παλέψω και με το HT.


Tι να τα κάνεις καυμένε τα 2000 μέτρα;  :Laughing:  Έλα να ανέβουμε Καϊμακτσαλάν στα 2500... :Whistle:

----------


## kostantis

Αυτή την διαδρομή την έχω κάνει με 4x4 και ειδικά στο κατέβασμα επειδή κατέβαινα και πλακωμένος,λίγο wrc και έτσι χαχα,μόλις άρχισα να φτάνω χαμήλα ο πόνος που ένιωσα στα αυτιά δεν περιγράφεται.
Ένιωθα ότι θα σκάσουν τα τύμπανα μου+ότι είχα λίγη ζαλάδα.

Με το ποδήλατο δεν ξέρω πως θα είναι.
Δεν θα τρέχω πολύ στο κατέβασμα όπως και να έχει γιατί έχει κάτι λακουβάρες και κοτρόνες,απίστευτες.

----------


## ipo

Δύσκολη διαδρομή ακούγεται, ακόμα και με το lift που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις. Από 330 μέτρα έως τη βάση είναι 1100 μέτρα ανάβαση. 17 km μήκος έχει αυτή η ανηφόρα; Η μέση κλίση, αν το βλέπω σωστά είναι 7-8% περίπου. Είναι ζόρι...

----------


## tsigarid

> Είμαι κατά του υποχρεωτικού γιλέκου. Ειδικά το καλοκαίρι, θα σκας άμα το φοράς κι ας είναι βράδυ. Κράνος και φώτα ας γίνουν υποχρεωτικά. Από εκεί και πέρα προσπαθούμε να φοράμε ρούχα με ανακλαστικές επιφάνειες, αλλά όχι και υποχρεωτικό γιλέκο.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Τα φώτα και η προσεκτική (συντηρητική) οδήγηση αρκούν για το βράδυ. Όσο για το κράνος, απορώ πως υπάρχουν άνθρωποι (πιτσιρικάς ήμουνα και εγώ σε αυτούς) που δεν το φοράνε... Ειδικά το κράνος του ποδηλάτου είναι πολύ δροσερό, δεν είναι σαν τα τεράστια των μηχανών που ζεσταίνουν.  :Whip:

----------


## senkradvii

Συμφωνώ και εγώ πως το γιλέκο είναι κάπως υπερβολή. Με την ίδια λογική θα πρέπει να φοράνε και όσοι καβαλάνε μηχανές και μηχανάκια. 

Φώτα και κράνος βέβαια είναι απαραίτητα!

----------


## ipo

Αν και φοράω πάντοτε κράνος, είχα διαβάσει πέρσι μία μελέτη που είχε δείξει ότι η υποχρεωτική χρήση κράνους σε κάποια χώρα (νομίζω Αυστραλία) δε μείωσε τα ατυχήματα και τους τραυματισμούς.

Απ' όσο θυμάμαι, η μελέτη ανέφερε ότι όποιος φοράει κράνος νιώθει περισσότερη ασφάλεια σε σχέση με κάποιον που δε φοράει και τελικά προσέχει λιγότερο ο πρώτος. Επίσης σε συγκρούσεις με αυτοκίνητο το κράνος δε βοηθάει ιδιαίτερα αν γίνει το μοιραίο. Κυρίως προστατεύει από πτώσεις του ποδηλάτη, όχι από συγκρούσεις με άλλα οχήματα.

----------


## hedgehog

> ....
> 
> Ειναι σιγουρο οτι σε λιγο καιρο θα ζητηθει ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΑ (και μαλλον ετσι πρεπει να γινει) τα γνωστα 
> φωτακια
> κρανος
> ισως και γιλεκο το βραδυ.
> και σε αντιθετη περιπτωση προστιμο (πιστευω θα ειναι περιπου 50 ευρα).
> ....


τα φώτα για παράδειγμα τα αναφέρει ο ΚΟΚ ήδη...  :Smile: 
[quote]




> Άρθρo 76
> Φώτα πoδηλάτων
> 1. Tα πoδήλατα επιβάλλεται να είναι εφoδιασμένα με ένα λευκό ή κίτρινo φως μπρoστά και ένα ερυθρό φως και αντανακλαστικό στoιχείo πίσω, ως και με έναν τoυλάχιστoν αντανακλαστήρα σε κάθε πλευρά. Oμoίως αντανακλαστικό στoιχείo κίτρινoυ χρώματoς επιβάλλεται να τoπoθετείται σε κάθε πoδoμoχλό.
> Eξαιρoύνται της υπoχρέωσης να φέρoυν τα ως άνω φώτα, εφόσoν δεν κυκλoφoρoύν τη νύκτα, τα πoδήλατα των oπoίων η διάμετρoς τρoχoύ δεν υπερβαίνει τα 500 χιλιoστά, τα αγωνιστικά και τα oρειβατικά πoδήλατα.

----------


## tsigarid

ipo, το κράνος δεν προστατεύει από μικροτραυματισμούς αλλά από σοβαρά ή μοιραία περιστατικά. Οι στατιστικές για γενικούς τραυματισμούς δεν λένε κάτι σε αυτό το θέμα. Το χέρι σου θα το σπάσεις, είτε φοράς κράνος είτε όχι. 

*Spoiler:*




http://www.mikeoliveri.com/pics/demo...on/helmets.jpg  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Άρθρo 76
> Φώτα πoδηλάτων
> 1. Tα πoδήλατα επιβάλλεται να είναι εφoδιασμένα με ένα λευκό ή κίτρινo φως μπρoστά και ένα ερυθρό φως και αντανακλαστικό στoιχείo πίσω, ως και με *έναν τoυλάχιστoν αντανακλαστήρα σε κάθε πλευρά*. Oμoίως αντανακλαστικό στoιχείo κίτρινoυ χρώματoς επιβάλλεται να τoπoθετείται σε κάθε πoδoμoχλό.


Με τα bold εννοεί τους πλευρικούς ανακλαστήρες που μπαίνουν στους τροχούς;

Μάλλον καλυμμένος είμαι με μπροστινό φως, πίσω φως που έχει και ανακλαστική επιφάνεια, 4 ανακλαστήρες στα πετάλια και άλλους 4 στους τροχούς. Μέχρι πρόσφατα είχαν κι έναν λευκό μπροστά, αλλά τον έβγαλα για να χρησιμοποιήσω τη βάση του για το πίσω φως.




> Eξαιρoύνται της υπoχρέωσης να φέρoυν τα ως άνω φώτα, εφόσoν δεν κυκλoφoρoύν τη νύκτα, τα πoδήλατα των oπoίων η διάμετρoς τρoχoύ δεν υπερβαίνει τα 500 χιλιoστά, τα αγωνιστικά και τα oρειβατικά πoδήλατα.


Δηλαδή όλα τα άλλα ποδήλατα (π.χ. trekking, πόλης, fitness) πρέπει να έχουν ανακλαστικά και φώτα και τη μέρα;

----------


## senkradvii

> Δηλαδή όλα τα άλλα ποδήλατα (π.χ. trekking, πόλης, fitness) πρέπει να έχουν ανακλαστικά και φώτα και τη μέρα;


E καλά αυτό είναι ψιλό υπερβολή τώρα..

----------


## lewton

Μια φορά στη ζωή μου έχω νιώσει το κράνος μου να χτυπάει με δύναμη την άσφαλτο.
Τα ενδεχόμενα είναι δύο:
-μου έσωσε τη ζωή
-λόγω του ότι ήταν αρκετά φαρδύ, αν δεν το φορούσα θα σταματούσε η κίνηση του κεφαλιού μου πριν αγγίξει την άσφαλτο, οπότε δε μου έσωσε τη ζωή
Τείνω στο πρώτο.  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Τώρα που το είπες, θυμήθηκα ότι η έρευνα έγραφε πως αλλάζει η ισορροπία του σώματος με τα 300-400gr στο πάνω μέρος του κεφαλιού και τείνει να βρίσκεται χαμηλότερα το κεφάλι στις πτώσεις, με την επιρροή του βάρους του κράνους κατά τα ατυχήματα.

----------


## EvilHawk

Αν αλλάζει η ισορροπία με τα ποδηλατικά κράνη τότε με τα full face μοτοσυκλέτας τι θα έπρεπε να γίνεται;  :Razz: 

Να φοράτε πάντα κράνος.

----------


## lewton

> Τώρα που το είπες, θυμήθηκα ότι η έρευνα έγραφε πως αλλάζει η ισορροπία του σώματος με τα 300-400gr στο πάνω μέρος του κεφαλιού και τείνει να βρίσκεται χαμηλότερα το κεφάλι στις πτώσεις, με την επιρροή του βάρους του κράνους κατά τα ατυχήματα.


Τελικά το κράνος έφταιγε.  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Πάντως έχω έναν γνωστό που έπεσε με το κεφάλι σε κράσπεδο και έσπασε το κράνος του. Αν δε φορούσε κράνος, μπορεί να μη ζούσε.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Μια φορά στη ζωή μου έχω νιώσει το κράνος μου να χτυπάει με δύναμη την άσφαλτο.
> Τα ενδεχόμενα είναι δύο:
> -μου έσωσε τη ζωή
> -λόγω του ότι ήταν αρκετά φαρδύ, αν δεν το φορούσα θα σταματούσε η κίνηση του κεφαλιού μου πριν αγγίξει την άσφαλτο, οπότε δε μου έσωσε τη ζωή
> Τείνω στο πρώτο.


Το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα σταματούσε το κεφάλι σου στην άσφαλτο χωρίς το κράνος. 
Επίσης το κράνος παρέχει καλύτερη ασφάλεια όταν εφαρμόζει σφικτά στο κεφάλι, το φαρδύ κράνος έχει μικρότερη ασφάλεια.

----------


## lewton

> Το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα σταματούσε το κεφάλι σου στην άσφαλτο χωρίς το κράνος. 
> Επίσης το κράνος παρέχει καλύτερη ασφάλεια όταν εφαρμόζει σφικτά στο κεφάλι, το φαρδύ κράνος έχει μικρότερη ασφάλεια.


Σφιχτό ήταν, απλά λέγοντας φαρδύ εννοώ ότι είχε σχήμα κάπως πεταχτό αντί να είναι τέλεια κυκλικό και προσέθετε τουλάχιστον 3-4 πόντους στην ακτίνα του κεφαλιού μου.

----------


## kostantis

Μία διόρθωση.
Το Άγιο Πνεύμα βρίσκεται σε ύψος 2.035m!

----------


## vamvakoolas

se ζηλευω γμτ...

επειδη ειμαι και τρελος μη πολυβαζεις λεπτομεριες γιατι θα κανω καμμια καταδρομικη απο Αθηνα με ΜΤΒ και θα τρεχουμε μετα  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Όπως είπα και στο Νικουλάκη, την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα μάλλον θα επιχειρήσω ασφάλτινο γύρο Πεντέλης. *Κηφισιά - Νέα Ερυθραία - Εκάλη - Δροσιά - Σταμάτα - Λίμνη Μαραθώνα - Καλέτζι - Μαραθώνας - Νέα Μάκρη - Διόνυσος*. Είναι δύσκολη διαδρομή (τουλάχιστον για εμένα με το mountain) στην ανάβαση από Νέα Μάκρη προς Διόνυσο. Αλλά θέλω να το ξαναεπιχειρήσω κάποια στιγμή μέσα στο καλοκαίρι.
> 
> Αν σας ενδιαφέρει, ελάτε. Για σ/κ δεν ξέρω ακόμα, πρέπει να δω τον άνεμο για το windsurfing.


Έκανα πάλι τη διαδρομή. Αυτή τη φορά χρειάστηκαν περισσότερες στάσεις (10) στην ανηφόρα από τη Νέα Μάκρη προς τον Άγιο Πέτρο και μεγαλύτερης διάρκειας. Δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά κουραζόμουν πιο γρήγορα, παρόλο που γενικά νιώθω ότι έχει βελτιωθεί η φυσική μου κατάσταση. Ίσως δεν είχα φάει καλά.

Έκανα 60 χιλιόμετρα με μέση ταχύτητα 18 km/h. Είχε λίγη ζέστη, αλλά αρχίζω να τη συνηθίζω. Πολύ νερό και αντιηλιακό.  :Smile:

----------


## senkradvii

Το ότι δεν είχες φάει καλά σε συνδυασμό με πιθανή αφυδάτωση λόγο ζέστης.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Εγώ χθες το βράδυ έκανα πάλι την κλασσική διαδρομή (με κάποιες παραλλαγές) μέχρι τη βουλιαγμένη. 77km διαδρομής... Το βράδυ είναι εξαιρετικά για ποδηλασία... Α, στο γυρισμό πέτυχα και το Νικολάκη freeday...  :Razz:

----------


## Zus

Η οδύσσεια ενός ποδηλάτη

----------


## ipo

Το έχει ανεβάσει ο Ψωλόρδος στα urls, από το YouTube. Σχεδόν 2 εκατομμύρια θεάσεις μέσα σε 4 ημέρες.

Πιστεύω ότι είναι σωστή η στάση του αστυνομικού. Δεν μπορούμε να παραβλέπουμε μία παρανομία, επειδή υπάρχουν άλλες τριγύρω, ακόμη και χειρότερες. Ο ποδηλάτης θα ήταν δικαιολογημένος μόνο αν κοντά στο σημείο που πιάστηκε από το όργανο, υπήρχε εμπόδιο επί του ποδηλατοδρόμου. Αλλά δεν ήταν τέτοια η περίπτωση.

Γενικά θεωρώ εύστοχο το video και ευχάριστο, ενισχυτικό για την ποδηλατική κουλτούρα και αρκετά δυνατό για να στρέψει το ενδιαφέρον της πολιτείας κατά όσων κλείνουν τους ποδηλατόδρομους. Προσοχή όμως μην πάρετε τοις μετρητοίς τις πράξεις του. Σε περίπτωση σύγκρουσης με παράνομα σταθμευμένο όχημα, ο ποδηλάτης που το έχει δει φέρει μεγαλύτερη ευθύνη για την πρόσκρουση, σε σχέση με τον οδηγό που έχει σταθμεύσει παράνομα.

Ακόμα και στην Ελλάδα χρειαζόμαστε τη βοήθεια της τροχαίας και της δημοτικής αστυνομίας, διότι οι ποδηλατόδρομοι κλείνονται συστηματικά από άτομα που δείχνουν έλλειψη ποδηλατικής κουλτούρας, οδηγικής συνείδησης και αναισθησία. Επειδή κινούμαι τακτικά σε ποδηλατόδρομο, αναγκάζομαι σχεδόν κάθε φορά να ζητήσω από κόσμο να ανοίξει τον ποδηλατόδρομο. Μερικοί δε διστάζουν να παρκάρουν την ώρα που κινούμαι προς την κατεύθυνσή τους και να αποπειραθούν να δικαιολογηθούν "1 λεπτό θα κάνω μόνο".

Πρόσφατα μία κυρία με ανάγκασε να περιμένω 3 λεπτά για να πάει στη δουλειά της και να επιστρέψει, προτείνοντάς μου να κινηθώ ανάποδα σε μονόδρομο αυτοκινήτων, αντί να περιμένω να επιστρέψει. Μιλάμε για απερίγραπτη αναισθησία. Άλλοι ζητούν συγγνώμη, αλλά δε φεύγουν, πιστεύοντας ότι θα υποχωρήσω, αλλά πάντοτε περιμένω μέχρι να φιλοτιμηθούν. Λίγοι είναι εκείνοι που δείχνουν να "μετανιώνουν" και να απομακρύνονται άμεσα, ενώ κάποιοι φτάνουν στο σημείο να βρίζουν από πάνω τον "ενοχλητικό" ποδηλάτη που τους διώχνει από τη "θέση ολιγόλεπτης στάθμευσης".

----------


## pelasgian

> Αν και φοράω πάντοτε κράνος, είχα διαβάσει πέρσι μία μελέτη που είχε δείξει ότι η υποχρεωτική χρήση κράνους σε κάποια χώρα (νομίζω Αυστραλία) δε μείωσε τα ατυχήματα και τους τραυματισμούς.
> 
> Απ' όσο θυμάμαι, η μελέτη ανέφερε ότι όποιος φοράει κράνος νιώθει περισσότερη ασφάλεια σε σχέση με κάποιον που δε φοράει και τελικά προσέχει λιγότερο ο πρώτος. Επίσης σε συγκρούσεις με αυτοκίνητο το κράνος δε βοηθάει ιδιαίτερα αν γίνει το μοιραίο. Κυρίως προστατεύει από πτώσεις του ποδηλάτη, όχι από συγκρούσεις με άλλα οχήματα.


χτες στο freeday έπεσε μία κοπελιά, έχασε ένα δοντάκι, έγινε μπλε μαρέν στη φάτσα και ΔΕΝ ΘΥΜΑΤΑΙ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ. Αν ΔΕΝ φορούσε κράνος, θα την θυμόμασταν όλοι εμείς. 

Πολύ δυσάρεστο με αυτή τη βρωμοζέστη, αλλά ακόμα πιο δυσάρεστο το να σκοτωθείς. 

Κράνος, φώτα, ανακλαστικά, καθρέπτες και πάρτε και αυτό το καθρεπτάκι κράνους ή γυαλιών καθότι σε γλυτώνει από ΠΟΛΛΑ!

υ.γ. κοψαμε κάτι γύφτους που έκοβαν καλώδια ΔΕΗ και μετά πήραν στο κατόπι όσους γύρισαν ανάποδα την παιανίας κορωπίου και τους πλάκωσαν στα ... αυγά;

----------


## nm96027

> Πολύ δυσάρεστο με αυτή τη βρωμοζέστη, αλλά ακόμα πιο δυσάρεστο το να σκοτωθείς.


Σωστός γενικότερα, αλλά ενδεχομένως να μην είναι τόσο δυσάρεστο με την ζέστη το κράνος: αν βγεις πρωι για ποδήλατο, το κράνος λειτουργεί και ως καπέλο.  :Wink:

----------


## ipo

> ... πάρτε και αυτό το *καθρεπτάκι κράνους* ή γυαλιών καθότι σε γλυτώνει από ΠΟΛΛΑ!


Το είδα σε κάποιον γνωστό και μου άρεσε πολύ. Σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω ένα.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Εγώ χθες το βράδυ έκανα πάλι την κλασσική διαδρομή (με κάποιες παραλλαγές) μέχρι τη βουλιαγμένη. 77km διαδρομής... Το βράδυ είναι εξαιρετικά για ποδηλασία... Α, στο γυρισμό πέτυχα και το Νικολάκη freeday...


Έχασες δεν ήμουν, έχω να πάω παρα πολύ καιρό και δεν ξέρω αν θα ξαναπάω.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Έχασες δεν ήμουν, έχω να πάω παρα πολύ καιρό και δεν ξέρω αν θα ξαναπάω.


Εγώ για να είμαι ειλικρινής, το έχω σιχαθεί. Ειδικά χθες που βρέθηκα κάπου μέσα τους, επιβεβαίωσα ότι μερικοί εκεί μέσα κουβαλάνε μυαλά 10χρονου στην καλύτερη... Πέρα από την κίνηση που δημιουργήσανε στην παραλιακή [κακά τα ψέμματα: καλό χρυσό το ποδήλατο, αλλά ΠΣΚ βράδυ θα το δημιουργήσεις το πρόβλημα σε τέτοιες οδούς], αφού ανά στοιβάδες έπιαναν ακόμα και τις 2 δεξιές λωρίδες, σε κάποια φάση ήθελε ένα ταξί να σταματήσει δεξιά. Ο άνθρωπος έβγαλε το φλας του κανονικά και προσπαθούσε να μπει στην δεξιά λωρίδα, ανάμεσα στους ποδηλάτες. Πέρα από το γεγονός ότι δεν του επέτρεπαν να μπει, όταν τελικά κατάφερε και μπήκε, τον πλάκωσαν στα γιουχαρίσματα...

Τείνω να πιστέψω πως πολλοί έχουν τρομερά συμπλέγματα κατωτερότητας απέναντι στο αυτοκίνητο - που στο κάτω κάτω στον δρόμο του είναι -και τους οδηγούς. Θα ταίριαζε απόλυτα το "έκανε η μύγα κ..λο και... αφόδευσε τον κόσμο όλο". Πιστεύω πως η μειοψηφία αυτών έχουν τέτοια μυαλά. Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν ευσυνείδητα άτομα εκεί πέρα, χωρίς κόμπλεξ, που συντονίζουν όσο μπορούν αυτή την βόλτα.

----------


## ipo

> Τείνω να πιστέψω πως πολλοί έχουν τρομερά συμπλέγματα κατωτερότητας απέναντι στο αυτοκίνητο - που στο κάτω κάτω στον δρόμο του είναι -και τους οδηγούς.


Ο δρόμος ανήκει σε όλα τα τροχοφόρα που κινούνται νόμιμα. Στα ποδήλατα, τα Ι.Χ., τα επαγγελματικά αυτοκίνητα, τις μοτοσυκλέτες και τα λεωφορεία. Όλοι πρέπει να τηρούν τον Κ.Ο.Κ. και να σέβονται τους άλλους οδηγούς. Κανονικά το freeday θα έπρεπε να καταλαμβάνει μία μόνο λωρίδα για να μη δημιουργεί κυκλοφοριακό πρόβλημα.

Θα έπρεπε να αφήσουν τον ταξιτζή να μπει στη δεξιά λωρίδα, αλλά ίσως το γιουχάρισμα το έφαγε επειδή έκανε στάση σε περιοχή που απαγορεύεται. Νομίζω ότι επί της παραλιακής απαγορεύεται η στάση και η στάθμευση.

Το Freeday είναι ωραίο σαν θεσμός, αλλά δεν παύει να δημιουργεί πρόβλημα τέτοια μαζική οργάνωση, όπως άλλωστε δημιουργείται σε πορείες, σε συναυλίες, σε αθλητικά δρώμενα, όπου η μεγάλη συγκέντρωση πλήθους και οχημάτων χειροτερεύει έντονα τις κυκλοφοριακές συνθήκες.

Ακόμα και το γεγονός ότι κλείνουν κάθετους δρόμους, με αφήνει σκεπτικό. Από τη μία θα χαλάσει η συνοχή, αν κάποιοι κολλάνε πίσω, από την άλλη το ποδήλατο δεν έχει επιπλέον δικαιώματα επί του δρόμου για να απαιτεί με τη δύναμη του πλήθους την προτεραιότητα. Ειδικά το freeday, δεν είναι μία πορεία, αλλά ένας θεσμός με συστηματική επανάληψη. ΟΚ, την Παρασκευή μετά τις 22:00 δεν υπάρχει η κίνηση της ημέρας, αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι θα κάνει τη ζωή δύσκολη σε αρκετούς οδηγούς, στα σημεία απ' όπου περνάει, ειδικά αν δεν μένει ελεύθερη λωρίδα.

Έχοντας βρεθεί σε μικρότερες ποδηλατικές ομάδες, έχω πει στους οργανωτές, ότι δε θεωρώ σωστό το κλείσιμο των δρόμων. Ειδικά όταν υπάρχει φανάρι και βλέπεις να περιμένουν στον κάθετο δρόμο 5 αμάξια, πρέπει να τα αφήνεις να περάσουν κι όχι να τα σταματάς και μετά να επιβάλεις το ρυθμό σου. Ο άλλος π.χ. μπορεί να έχει κανονίσει να πάει κάπου συγκεκριμένη ώρα και δεν έχει προβλέψει ότι θα χάσει 15 λεπτά εξαιτίας του Freeday.

Καγγουριές και συμπεριφορές ελιτισμού αυξάνουν το μίσος των αυτοκινητιστών προς το ποδήλατο, αντί να τους εμπνέουν σεβασμό και προσοχή.



Υ.Γ.: Σιγά μη δεν ξαναπάει ο Νικουλάκης Freeday.  :Razz:  Mouse έχεις πάει πολλές φορές;

----------


## Νikosanagn

Αυτός είναι ένας από τους λόγους για τους οποίους έχω ξενερώσει κι εγώ...

----------


## Mouse Potato

@ipo συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου. Στην περίπτωση όμως του ταξί, του οποίου ο οδηγός υποθέτω σταμάτησε για να αφήσει πελάτη, που ναι μεν είναι παράνομο, αλλά από την άλλη δεν έχεις τους δρόμους με περιοχές στάσης ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα, πιστεύω πως ήταν λάθος το γιουχάρισμα. Όπως ο ίδιος σεβάστηκε το πλήθος και την πολύ χαμηλή ταχύτητα του ποδηλάτη, ο οποίος πολλές φορές έπιανε και 2 λωρίδες με προσπεράσεις κλπ, έτσι και εκείνος πρέπει να τον σεβαστεί και να του παραχωρήσει προτεραιότητα εκεί που μπορεί.

Όσον αφορά το κλείσιμο των κάθετων οδών, βρίσκομαι σε δίλημμα. Σίγουρα από την μια πρέπει να σέβεσαι τους φωτεινούς σηματοδότες όπως και οι υπόλοιποι στον δρόμο (aka δεν αποτελείς εξαίρεση επειδή βρίσκεσαι επί της οδού με κάτι "μη συνηθισμένο"), από την άλλη όμως, σε τόσο μεγάλο αριθμό ποδηλάτων, κινδυνεύεις να χάσεις το δέσιμο της ομάδας. Το τελευταίο μπορεί να προκαλέσει αργοπορία ή/και ατύχημα. 

Συνήθιζα να πηγαίνω κάθε Παρασκευή πριν 1+ χρόνο αλλά πλέον απέχω. Προτιμώ να βγαίνω μόνος μου ή με μικρή παρέα...

----------


## pelasgian

> Σωστός γενικότερα, αλλά ενδεχομένως να μην είναι τόσο δυσάρεστο με την ζέστη το κράνος: αν βγεις πρωι για ποδήλατο, το κράνος λειτουργεί και ως καπέλο.


Κάνω ένα κόλπο που είναι ευκολο με ίσιο (και λίγο  :Laughing:  ) μαλλί. 

Βρέχω τα μαλλιά και τα χτενίζω πίσω, βάζω το κράνος και ο αέρας που φυσάει δουλεύει ως aircondition. 

Παραμένεις υγρός για πολύ ώρα λόγω ιδρώτα, αλλά για να μην σου μυρίζει το κράνος τραγοπουρτσίλα, πάρε ένα πανάκι και σκούπιζε τα μαλλιά μία στο τόσο, βρέχε το κεφάλι σου με νερό, ξανά χτένισμα κλπ κλπ. Που και που ρίχνε κάνα καθάρισμα στο κράνος (δύο τρεις φορές στη διαδρομή.)

ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΟΝΙ ΤΣΑΚΙΣΗ (ακούς George!) το μαλλί πίσω κολλημένο σε στυλ Κωνσταντάρα είναι όλα τα λεφτά, ειδικά αν έχεις και τριχωτό στήθος και μπορείς να βάλεις κάνα χαϊμαλί επάνω και να το συνδυάσεις με παντελόνι τσάκιση, καμπάνα και πουκαμισάκι λουλουδάτο. 

Το παν είναι να έχεις στυλ ρε παιδί μου  :Smile: 

Αν μη τι άλλο τον ποδηλάτη που κατεβαίνει, βγάζει κράνος, βρέχει μαλλί και τραβάει μία τσατσαριά πριν πάει στο καφέ, τον σέβεσαι  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

> ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΟΝΙ ΤΣΑΚΙΣΗ (ακούς George!) το μαλλί πίσω κολλημένο σε στυλ Κωνσταντάρα είναι όλα τα λεφτά, ειδικά αν έχεις και τριχωτό στήθος και μπορείς να βάλεις κάνα χαϊμαλί επάνω και να το συνδυάσεις με παντελόνι τσάκιση, καμπάνα και πουκαμισάκι λουλουδάτο. 
> ...
> Αν μη τι άλλο τον ποδηλάτη που κατεβαίνει, βγάζει κράνος, βρέχει μαλλί και τραβάει μία τσατσαριά πριν πάει στο καφέ, τον σέβεσαι


Η χοντρή χρυσή αλυσίδα στο λαιμό σου λείπει και θα είσαι άρχοντας.  :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Κάνω ένα κόλπο που είναι ευκολο με ίσιο (και λίγο  ) μαλλί. 
> 
> Βρέχω τα μαλλιά και τα χτενίζω πίσω, βάζω το κράνος και ο αέρας που φυσάει δουλεύει ως aircondition. 
> 
> ...


Συγγνώμη, δεν κρατήθηκα!  :Razz: 


*Spoiler:*

----------


## pelasgian

> Η χοντρή χρυσή αλυσίδα στο λαιμό σου λείπει και θα είσαι άρχοντας.


«Άρχοντας είμαι» (c) Pelasgian 2011, αλλά η χοντρή χρυσή αλυσίδα είναι κάτι να το σκεφτεί κανείς.
(Και στην συνέχεια να το απορρίψει αν θέλει να συνεχίσει να ζει κυκλοφορόντας στο κέντρο).

........Auto merged post: pelasgian πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Συγγνώμη, δεν κρατήθηκα! 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


σουσπανσουάρ-κίνι της nike;

........Auto merged post: pelasgian πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 44 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

να ρε το πρότυπο:
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_1Kcv6ltYI-..._h_633_451.jpg

----------


## ipo

Σταμάτησε η βροχή το απόγευμα και έβγαλε ήλιο, οπότε επιχείρησα έναν ακόμη λιμνομαραθώνιο.  Λασπώθηκα λίγο από τους βρεγμένους δρόμους, αλλά γλίτωσα τη ζέστη των προηγούμενων ημερών. Λίγος κόσμος, αλλά υπέροχος καιρός.

Στην επιστροφή, μετά τη Σταμάτα, δοκίμασα να περάσω από Ροδόπολη από τη Λεωφόρο Ροδοπόλεως, αλλά τελικά δεν αξίζει. Ανεβαίνεις κάτι λόφους και καταλήγεις σχετικά ψηλά, στο Διόνυσο.

----------


## nm96027

Σήμερα πρωί-πρωί ανέβηκα Υμηττό, όχι τέρμα, μέχρι τον αναμεταδότη του ΟΤΕ, στα 620. Αν πάρουμε ως αρχή της ανάβασης την γέφυρα της Κατεχάκη στα 320 μέτρα, μιλάμε για ανάβαση 300 μέτρων σε 5.6 km. Ipo αν θυμάμαι καλά το υπολόγιζες λίγο παραπάνω ή όχι; 

Πάντως (αν και το έχω κάνει πολλές φορές) δεν κουράστηκα ιδιαίτερα.

----------


## ipo

Δεν έχω ανέβει Υμηττό με το ποδήλατο, ενώ πάνε πάρα πολλά χρόνια που το είχα κάνει με αυτοκίνητο, οπότε δεν θυμάμαι.

Οι εκτιμήσεις μου βασίζονται στο Google Earth, όπου βλέπω πολλούς δρόμους να ανεβαίνουν τον Υμηττό. Δεν ξέρω ποιοι από αυτούς είναι βατοί και ποιον παίρνεις εσύ.

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, παίρνεις τη Λεωφόρο Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως στην Καισαριανή, κατόπιν Δημητρίου Καραμολέγκου και περνάς κάτω από τη γέφυρα της Κατεχάκη που βρίσκεται πάνω από την Καισαριανή, αλλά σε ύψος 280 μέτρων (το 320μ που είπες με μπέρδεψε). Μετά δεν ξέρω προς τα πού κατευθύνεσαι, διότι βλέπω πολλούς δρόμους να ανεβαίνουν τον Υμηττό.

Η κορυφή του Υμηττού είναι στα 1026 μέτρα, ενώ το πάρκο κεραιών είναι περίπου στα 900 μέτρα. Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να φτιάξεις το σκαρίφημα της διαδρομής σε Google Earth (ή Google Maps) για να το δούμε; Πάντως όπως το περιγράφεις, με 5-6% κλίση δεν είναι πολύ δύσκολο, εκτός αν σε κάποια σημεία αυξάνει πολύ και σε άλλα έχει οριζόντιο δρόμο.

----------


## tsigarid

Χτες αποφάσισα να πάω μια βόλτα μόνος, με σκοπό να γυμναστώ και λίγο, όχι απλά να κάνω βόλτα. Πήρα το ποτάμι προς το βορρά και μόλις τελείωσε ο δρόμος γύρισα πίσω. 26km σε 1:20, μια χαρά. Είναι εξαιρετική βόλτα, σκέφτομαι μήπως αξίζει να ξυπνάω μια ώρα νωρίτερα το πρωί και να την επαναλαμβάνω που και που...

----------


## manicx

Καρέκλες έξω... Κι έχω έρθει δουλειά με ποδήλατο και δεν έχω και αδιάβροχο. Βλέπω μαζί με το πετάλι να τραβάω και κουπί...

----------


## blade_

> Τείνω να πιστέψω πως πολλοί έχουν τρομερά συμπλέγματα κατωτερότητας απέναντι στο αυτοκίνητο - που στο κάτω κάτω στον δρόμο του είναι -και τους οδηγούς. Θα ταίριαζε απόλυτα το "έκανε η μύγα κ..λο και... αφόδευσε τον κόσμο όλο". Πιστεύω πως η μειοψηφία αυτών έχουν τέτοια μυαλά. Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν ευσυνείδητα άτομα εκεί πέρα, χωρίς κόμπλεξ, που συντονίζουν όσο μπορούν αυτή την βόλτα.



θα συμφωνησω απολυτα..την εχουν δει οι περισσοτεροι αρχοντες της ασφαλτου ναουμ κ του πεζοδρομιου επισης..κοψτε κατι..

........Auto merged post: blade_ πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 56 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

επισης αυτο που με τρελαινει ειναι το κουδουνακι στον πεζοδρομο...κατσε ρε φιλε..εμ ενοχλεις τους πεζους,εμ τους σπας κ τα @@,για να περασεις?

----------


## ipo

Την τελευταία εβδομάδα που έχει συννεφιά έκανα 2 ακόμα λιμνομαραθώνιους, μία Νέα Μάκρη και δύο εξορμήσεις εντός της πόλης (Ψυχικό, Αγία Παρασκευή). 200 km συνολικά. Ωραίος καιρός για βόλτες.  :Smile: 

Ψήνεται κανείς για ποδηλατοβόλτα το Σάββατο;

----------


## pelasgian

> επισης αυτο που με τρελαινει ειναι το κουδουνακι στον πεζοδρομο...κατσε ρε φιλε..εμ ενοχλεις τους πεζους,εμ τους σπας κ τα @@,για να περασεις?


αν είναι «ντριν» = «μεγάλε περνάω πρόσεξε μην τρομάξεις» είναι οκ. 
αν είναι «ντριν-ντριν-ντριν» = «ΠΑΝΤΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ» ....

είναι διαφορετικό. 

Επίσης είναι δρόμος ήπιας κυκλοφορίας τις περισσότερες φορές και όχι πεζόδρομος.

----------


## blade_

εννοειται αυτο που λες..σε μας ομως που ειμαστε τουριστικο μερος...ε κατσε ρε φιλε..εγω ντρεπομαι να περναω με το ποδηλατο κ συνηθως κανω κυκλο..εσυ τι εισαι?

----------


## pelasgian

Να σου πω κάτι;
στον δρόμο ενοχλούμε τα αυτοκίνητα
στο πεζόδρομου τους πεζούς
στο πεζοδρόμιο «δεν κάνει»
στον λεωφορειόδρομο τα λεωφορεία. 

Δε πα να δουν αν έρχομαι;

Ούτε θόρυβο κάνω, ούτε καυσαέρια παράγω, ούτε τόπο πιάνω, ούτε κλείνω τα πεζοδρόμια, ούτε χαλάω τους δρόμους, ούτε ενοχλώ τον οποιονδήποτε δεν θέλει να ενοχληθεί. 

Στη τελική, στην Αγγλία οι ποδηλατόδρομοι είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ πάνω στο πεζοδρόμιο και σπάνια πάνω στον δρόμο. Ε, ας φτιάξουν ποδηλατοδρόμους για να μην τους ενοχλούμε. Και αυτοί μας ενοχλούνε. Αν αυτός κάνει τουρισμό, εγώ πάω στη δουλειά μου.

----------


## ipo

Θεωρώ απαράδεκτο να αναγκάζεις πεζό να κάνει έστω κι ένα βήμα πιο δίπλα όταν κινείται σε πεζόδρομο, προκειμένου να χωρέσεις εσύ με το ποδήλατο. Κινήσου στον πεζόδρομο όταν δεν υπάρχει εναλλακτική, αλλά με υπομονή και αποδίδοντας πάντοτε προτεραιότητα σε όλους τους πεζούς και γνωρίζοντας ότι δεν είναι αυτή η κανονική θέση του ποδηλάτου.

Το ποδήλατο πρέπει να πηγαίνει είτε από το δρόμο, είτε από ποδηλατόδρομο. Το γεγονός ότι δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε ποδηλατόδρομους στη χώρα και ταυτόχρονα πολλοί οδηγοί δεν σέβονται τα ποδήλατα, δεν δίνει το δικαίωμα στους ποδηλάτες να κάνουν τη ζωή δύσκολη στους πεζούς.

----------


## tsigarid

> Θεωρώ απαράδεκτο να αναγκάζεις πεζό να κάνει έστω κι ένα βήμα πιο δίπλα όταν κινείται σε πεζόδρομο, προκειμένου να χωρέσεις εσύ με το ποδήλατο. Κινήσου στον πεζόδρομο όταν δεν υπάρχει εναλλακτική, αλλά με υπομονή και αποδίδοντας πάντοτε προτεραιότητα σε όλους τους πεζούς και γνωρίζοντας ότι δεν είναι αυτή η κανονική θέση του ποδηλάτου.
> 
> Το ποδήλατο πρέπει να πηγαίνει είτε από το δρόμο, είτε από ποδηλατόδρομο. Το γεγονός ότι δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε ποδηλατόδρομους στη χώρα και ταυτόχρονα πολλοί οδηγοί δεν σέβονται τα ποδήλατα, δεν δίνει το δικαίωμα στους ποδηλάτες να κάνουν τη ζωή δύσκολη στους πεζούς.


Συμφωνώ σε κάθε λέξη.  :One thumb up:

----------


## sdikr

> Να σου πω κάτι;
> στον δρόμο ενοχλούμε τα αυτοκίνητα
> στο πεζόδρομου τους πεζούς
> στο πεζοδρόμιο «δεν κάνει»
> στον λεωφορειόδρομο τα λεωφορεία. 
> 
> Δε πα να δουν αν έρχομαι;
> 
> Ούτε θόρυβο κάνω, ούτε καυσαέρια παράγω, ούτε τόπο πιάνω, ούτε κλείνω τα πεζοδρόμια, ούτε χαλάω τους δρόμους, ούτε ενοχλώ τον οποιονδήποτε δεν θέλει να ενοχληθεί. 
> ...


Εδώ όμως αφού δεν έχουμε ποδηλατοδρόμους (που εκεί αν δεί ο ποδηλάτης τον πεζό τον χέζει) τότε καλό είναι να είμαστε ποιο χαλαροί

Συγνώμη αλλά το πεζοδρόμιο είναι ακριβώς αυτό, δρόμος για πεζούς

----------


## Νikosanagn

Κι εγώ συμφωνώ απόλυτα, και πρέπει και οι ίδιοι να σέβονται τα ποδήλατα στους ποδηλατόδρομους.

----------


## pelasgian

Αν δεν υπάρχουν δρόμοι ειδικά για ποδήλατα, ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΔΡΟΜΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΔΗΛΑΤΑ. 

Στη χώρα που το δικαίωμα στην ύπαρξη κατακτιέται διά των διαγκωνισμών, τα ποδήλατα ρίχνουν κάτι ΑΓΚΩΝΙΕΣ, μην σε πάρουν. 

Λέμε για τους ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ πεζούς που περπατούν στην άκρη ή τη μέση ΤΟΥ ΔΡΟΜΟΥ χωρίς να κοιτάν ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ; Αυτοί ζούνε συμπτωματικά!

Δεν χρειάζεται να ανέβεις εσύ στο πεζοδρόμιο για να σε πάρουν παραμάζωμα. Πάνε αυτοί ΜΟΝΙΜΩΣ στον δρόμο. 

Ορισμένοι δεν πάνε καν στην άκρη, πάνε ακριβώς στη μέση του δρόμου. Όχι πεζόδρομου. Και με την πλάτη στη κίνηση. 

Εγώ κινδυνεύω περισσότερο από τον πεζό. Ο πεζός τι θα κάνει; Θα πέσει; Δεν τον γράφω όπως με γράφει, αλλά μην μου γυρίσετε το στομάχι ανάποδα με την «αγιογραφία» του έλληνα πεζού, γιατί μόλις έφαγα. 

Δεν υπάρχουν πιο απρόβλεπτοι επικίνδυνοι ηλίθιοι στο κόσμο.

----------


## ipo

Εμένα με ενοχλούν οι πεζοί που πηγαίνουν από τον ποδηλατόδρομο και εκνευρίζονται που περνάς δίπλα τους. Δε φτάνει που κάνουμε υπομονή και δεν τους λέμε τίποτα, ειδικά σε δρόμους όπου δεν υπάρχει πεζοδρόμιο, τους πειράζει κι από πάνω "τα ποδήλατα μας έλειπαν τώρα", "δεν έχεις κουδουνάκι;". Όσοι απομακρύνονται από τον ποδηλατόδρομο όταν σε βλέπουν ή ζητούν συγγνώμη, δε με ενοχλούν καθόλου.

Δε θεωρώ κακό ένας πεζός να κινείται προσεκτικά στον ποδηλατόδρομο, όταν αυτός είναι ελεύθερος, σε σημεία όπου δεν υπάρχει πεζοδρόμιο. Αλλά οφείλει να προσέχει τα ποδήλατα, να τους παραχωρεί προτεραιότητα όταν πλησιάζουν και σίγουρα να μην γκρινιάζει στους ποδηλάτες.

Μικρό το κακό με τους πεζούς πάντως. Προσωπικά χαίρομαι που τους βλέπω, μαζί με τους δρομείς και άλλους. Λέμε και καμία καλημέρα ή κανένα ευχαριστώ, οπότε υπάρχει διάθεση καλής επικοινωνίας.

Το χειρότερο είναι οι οδηγοί των αυτοκινήτων που παρκάρουν στον ποδηλατόδρομο. Είναι πολλοί εκείνοι που το θεωρούν ένα καλό μέρος για παρκάρισμα. Σε μέρα που λειτουργούν τα καταστήματα, θα αναγκαστώ να ζητήσω κάθε φορά από μερικούς να μου ανοίξουν το δρόμο και να ακούσω τη γκρίνια τους.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Το χειρότερο είναι οι* οδηγοί των αυτοκινήτων που παρκάρουν στον ποδηλατόδρομο*. Είναι πολλοί εκείνοι που το θεωρούν ένα καλό μέρος για παρκάρισμα. Σε μέρα που λειτουργούν τα καταστήματα, θα αναγκαστώ να ζητήσω κάθε φορά από μερικούς να μου ανοίξουν το δρόμο και να ακούσω τη γκρίνια τους.


  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Αυριο το freeday πάει Σαλαμίνια... λέω να πάω.

----------


## ipo

Γελάς Νικουλάκη, επειδή είδες μία φορά έναν να το κάνει. Δυστυχώς το συναντώ σχεδόν κάθε φορά που θα πάρω ποδηλατόδρομο, ενώ πολλοί δεν έχουν καν το ήθος να υποχωρήσουν σε μία ευγενική νύξη. Νομίζουν ότι ο ποδηλάτης είναι ένας ενοχλητικός άνθρωπος που κινείται στις θέσεις παρκαρίσματος.

----------


## sdikr

> Αν δεν υπάρχουν δρόμοι ειδικά για ποδήλατα, ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΔΡΟΜΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΔΗΛΑΤΑ. 
> 
> Στη χώρα που το δικαίωμα στην ύπαρξη κατακτιέται διά των διαγκωνισμών, τα ποδήλατα ρίχνουν κάτι ΑΓΚΩΝΙΕΣ, μην σε πάρουν. 
> 
> Λέμε για τους ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ πεζούς που περπατούν στην άκρη ή τη μέση ΤΟΥ ΔΡΟΜΟΥ χωρίς να κοιτάν ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ; Αυτοί ζούνε συμπτωματικά!
> 
> Δεν χρειάζεται να ανέβεις εσύ στο πεζοδρόμιο για να σε πάρουν παραμάζωμα. Πάνε αυτοί ΜΟΝΙΜΩΣ στον δρόμο. 
> 
> Ορισμένοι δεν πάνε καν στην άκρη, πάνε ακριβώς στη μέση του δρόμου. Όχι πεζόδρομου. Και με την πλάτη στη κίνηση. 
> ...


Καλά ξέφυγες!
Δεν υπάρχουν δρόμοι για να βγώ με το (πως τα λένε εκείνα με τις τεράστιες ρόδες)  όποτε θα βγώ όπου μου κατέβει!!

Και ναι υπάρχουν ποιο χάλια περιπτώσεις, πεζός που πήρε ποδήλατο και νομίζει οτι έπιασε τον παπά απο τα γένια

----------


## pelasgian

Αυτά είναι πταίσματα αγαπητέ μου. 

Κέντρο άμα πας, κινδυνεύει η ζωή σου από τους ηλίθιους. 

Σε βλέπει ότι περνάς στο τέρμα πάντα δεξιά και ότι ακριβώς δίπλα σου έρχεται αμάξι. Ε, θα πεταχθεί μπροστά σου για να περιμένει ΚΑΤΩ από το πεζοδρόμιο το φανάρι. 

Ο άλλος κάθεται και τα ξύνει με άλλον αργόσχολο και έχουν και οι δύο τα κοπρόσκυλά τους λυμένα. 

Περνάω, με γαυγίζουν, παίρνω ανάποδες και τα στρώνω στο κυνήγι με το ποδήλατο γύρω γύρω και μου ζητάνε τα ρέστα επειδή «πάτησα» το σκύλο με το μπροστινή ρόδα (ίσα που τον ακούμπησα για να μην με δαγκώσει). 

Φταίω εγώ αν πάρω και αυτόν στο κυνήγι με το ποδήλατο μετά;

Λέγοντας για σκύλους...

Σκηνικό στην Ιερά οδό σήμερα...

ΤΡΕΙΣ σκύλοι κλασικά να κυνηγήσουν τον ποδηλάτη. 

Είχα κάτι νεύρα τσαρτάλια με τις εξετάσεις, οπότε πρέπει εκείνο το ΑΡΓΚΚΚΚΚΚΚΚΚΚΚ να ακούστηκε στο υπερπέραν γιατί μετά πόναγε ο λαιμός μου. 

Αποτέλεσμα: οι σκύλοι έκαναν επιτόπου και τα γαυγίσματα σταμάτησαν αμέσως. Μετά με πέρασε ένας παπάκιας που γέλαγε ακόμα. 

Ευτυχώς δηλαδή που είχα λύκο, ροντβάιλερ και μολοσό και τα έχω όλα χ....σμένα, όμως ποδηλάτης που δεν είναι «άνετος» μπορεί να βρεθεί πατημένος αν τα χάσει. 

Τόσοι οι κίνδυνοι λόγω αγένειας ή ηλιθιότητας ή κρατικής αδιαφορίας και συζητάμε για την καλή συμπεριφορά των ποδηλατών;

Εδώ έριξε ένα ΨΙΛΟΒΡΟΧΟ και επειδή δεν λειτουργεί ΚΑΝΕΝΑ αποχετευτικό στις άκρες των δρόμων και οι δρόμοι είναι πίστες μότοκροςς και βράχηκε μέχρι και το βρακί μου και θα μας πούνε για τους «καουμπόυδες ποδηλάτες που δεν προσέχουν»;

Δεν πάνε να δουν αν έρχομαι;

υ.γ. εσύ λες για bigfooter, εγώ ξέφυγα;

----------


## ipo

> Εδώ έριξε ένα ΨΙΛΟΒΡΟΧΟ και επειδή δεν λειτουργεί ΚΑΝΕΝΑ αποχετευτικό στις άκρες των δρόμων και οι δρόμοι είναι πίστες μότοκροςς και βράχηκε μέχρι και το βρακί μου ...


Άρχοντα, δε σε κράτησε στεγνό το παντελονάκι μπριτάνια;  :Razz: 


Όσοι ενοχλούνται από τους πεζούς, να κάνουν μία βόλτα από τον ποδηλατόδρομο της Νέας Ερυθραίας - Εκάλης. Τώρα που καλοκαίριασε έχει γεμίσει καλλίγραμμες κοπελίτσες. Άλλες πάνε βόλτα τα σκυλιά τους, άλλες περπατούν, πολλές τελευταία τρέχουν. Αυτές δεν ενοχλούν και κάνουν αμέσως στην άκρη με χαμόγελο. Οι γκρινιάρες γριές σου τη σπάνε...  :Razz:

----------


## pelasgian

Η γκρίνια δεν με ενοχλεί, έχω προπόνηση και αντιπαντοφλικά μέτρα. 

Το να κλείσει ολη τη κυκλοφορία ένας κ...ς σαν πλανήτης βέβαια είναι ένα θέμα, αρκεί να μην βιάζομαι. 

Πλάκα πλάκα, το το μπριτάνια στέγνωσε αμέσως, ενώ το μακώ που φορούσα επάνω έμεινε μούσκεμα όλη τη διαδρομή. 

Το μακώ πρέπει να πλυθεί σε υψηλή θερμοκρασία για να καθαρίσει από τις λάσπες, το μπριτάνια θέλει ένα νεράκι και άπλωμα χωρίς σίδερο.  

Εξού και το «rule britannia! rule the waves: britons never will be slaves»

υ.γ. φυσικά αυτά δεν τα ξέρεις, διότι έχεις πλύστρα, εγώ όμως δεν έχω  :Wink:   :Razz: 

υ.γ.2 ένας πισινός μένει χαρούμενος όταν συνδυάζει ΣΥΝΘΕΤΙΚΟ παντελόνι που στεγνώνει γρήγορα με μία πολύ πολύ πολύ ΓΛΥΣΤΕΡΗ σέλα brooks, που έχει συντηρηθεί με ΓΥΑΛΙΣΤΙΚΟ για να γλυστράει ο πισινούλης μας και να μην συγκαίεται. Το γυαλιστικό το βάζετε στην σέλα, για όσους έχουν την απορία και το σκουπίζετε ΚΑΛΑ πριν κάτσετε.

----------


## ipo

Το ηθικό δίδαγμα είναι ότι πρέπει να πάρεις μακώ και βρακί τύπου μπριτάνια. Μισή δουλειά κάνεις μόνο με τα παντελόνια.  :Razz: 


Στο πλύσιμο ρούχων δεν παίζει να με συναγωνιστείς. Έχω πλύνει περισσότερα ρούχα στο χέρι, απ' ό,τι εσύ σε πλυντήριο ρούχων.  :RTFM:

----------


## pelasgian

Γιατί; η πλύστρα κάνει απεργία;

Εγώ είχα προβληματικό μάγειρα πάντως και έφαγε πόρτα  :Laughing: 

Κοίτα, σήμερα ειδικά είπα να μην βάλω το αντιδρωτικό ισοθερμικό, διότι βγήκα μέρα ντάλα μεσημέρι και δεν ήθελα να φορέσω και γιλέκο από πάνω. 

Ε, δεν φαντάστηκα ότι θα γίνει υδάτινος κόσμος η Ιερά οδός με τρεις σταγόνες νερό. 

Μιλάμε για εργολάβους μαυραγορίτες της κατοχής.

υ.γ. βρε ... σαχλαμάρα, μπριτάνια είναι τύπος παντελονιού μόνο. Μήπως θέλεις και κάνα Οξφορντ βρακοζώνη;

----------


## Giorgos18

Δεν καταλαβα γιατι λετε πως εχει αδικο ο Πελασγος.

Οταν ο καραγκιοζης πεζος Ελληναρας εχει σε μερικα σημεια 2 & 3 κυριολεκτικα μετρα πεζοδρομιο και περπαταει στην ακρη του δρομου, τι να πεις?Και τι να κανεις?

Ή οταν διασχιζουν φαναρι εκτος διαβασης?Η διαβαση ειναι 5 μετρα πιο κατω, και παραυτα επιλεγουν να περνανε απο την μεση του δρομου.

Ή οταν περνανε τον δρομο χωρις να κοιταξουν.

Ο Ελληναρας ειναι Ελληναρας ειτε ειναι με το αμαξι, ειτε με το ποδηλατο, ειτε με τα ποδια.

----------


## ipo

Δε διαφωνούμε ως προς το γεγονός ότι υπάρχει κόσμος που παρανομεί. Η διαφωνία έγκειται στο λογικό άλμα: "Αφού παρανομούν οι Α,Β,Γ, τότε εγώ δικαιωματικά θα κάνω τη ζωή δύσκολη στους  Α, Β, Γ, Δ, Ε, Ζ, Η, Θ κλπ."

----------


## Giorgos18

Καλα εννοειται πως δεν παει ετσι αυτο.

Αλλα οταν βλεπεις οτι ειναι καθημερινο φαινομενο και η πλειοψηφια λειτουργει ετσι, τα παιρνεις.

Οταν κυκλοφορεις στο κεντρο σε κατι Πανεπιστήμιου & Σταδιου, δεν γινεται να πηγαινεις με το πασο σου.Ακολουθεις ρυθμους αυτοκινητων, οσο μπορεις.Κι αμα σου τυχει κανας απο τους παραπανω πεζους, να δω τι κανεις εκει.

----------


## ipo

> Οταν κυκλοφορεις στο κεντρο σε κατι Πανεπιστήμιου & Σταδιου, δεν γινεται να πηγαινεις με το πασο σου.Ακολουθεις ρυθμους αυτοκινητων, οσο μπορεις.Κι αμα σου τυχει κανας απο τους παραπανω πεζους, να δω τι κανεις εκει.


Τι κάνεις εσύ εκεί; Αφήνεις το δρόμο που λέει ο pelasgian και πηγαίνεις συστηματικά από το πεζοδρόμιο;

----------


## Giorgos18

Ποδηλατω στην πολη 6 μηνες τωρα, 5 μερες τη βδομαδα  αλλα πεζοδρομιο δεν εχω ανεβει ποτε.

Και σε περιπτωσεις που χρειαστει να κανω μανουβρες, φρεναρω κοφτα, και λογω καθαρης συγκεντρωσης που εχω στο δρομο, ισως 'μπω' πιο μεσα στο δρομο, ξεροντας πως δεν ερχεται διερχομενο οχημα.

Και στην ουσια ετσι παει.Το ποδηλατο σαν μεσο μεταφορας ιδιως σε δρομους οπως του κεντρου, απαιτει συγκεντρωση και προσοχη, καθως και να υπολογιζεις το οτιδηποτε.Ο λογος που κατανταει ετσι το πραγμα ειναι οι ασυνειδητοι πεζοι και οδηγοι που σου δημιουργουν κινδυνους.

----------


## senkradvii

> Συμφωνώ σε κάθε λέξη.


Me too!  :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 27 λεπτά και 9 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Σήμερα που είχα ρεπό πήγα με 2 φιλαράκια μπυρίτσες κάτω στην παραλία και εκεί που καθόμασταν ξαφνικά ο πλέον κεντρικός δρόμος του Βόλου κατακλύστηκε από ποδηλάτες. Δεκάδες! Και εγώ δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι!!!!!!  :Very angry:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Me too! 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 27 λεπτά και 9 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Σήμερα που είχα ρεπό πήγα με 2 φιλαράκια μπυρίτσες κάτω στην παραλία και εκεί που καθόμασταν ξαφνικά ο πλέον κεντρικός δρόμος του Βόλου κατακλύστηκε από ποδηλάτες. Δεκάδες! Και εγώ δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι!!!!!!


Μην, πας...  φαντάσου καμάκι που θα πέσει στην ηλέκτρα απο τα άλλα ποδήλατα  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Νικουλάκη, θα πάμε καμιά ποδηλατοβόλτα αύριο;

----------


## Νikosanagn

Σήμερα θα πάω Σαλαμίνα ( Ή μέχρι Πέραμα αν βαριόμαστε να περάσουμε απέναντι) επειδή θα είμαστε κουρασμένοι, λέμε μήπως πηγαίναμε την Κυριακή καμιά βολτούλα είσαι μέσα?

----------


## Zus

> θα συμφωνησω απολυτα..*την εχουν δει οι περισσοτεροι αρχοντες της ασφαλτου* ναουμ κ του πεζοδρομιου επισης..κοψτε κατι..
> 
> ........Auto merged post: blade_ πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 56 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> επισης αυτο που με τρελαινει ειναι το κουδουνακι στον πεζοδρομο...κατσε ρε φιλε..εμ ενοχλεις τους πεζους,εμ τους σπας κ τα @@,για να περασεις?


Ενώ οι άρχοντες της ασφάλτου είναι οι οδηγοί? Βρουμ βρουμ!! 

Σοβαρά τώρα θες να ανοίξεις θέμα για Έλληνες οδηγούς?  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Νikosanagn

50 χιλιομετράκια σήμερα μέχρι το πέραμα με το freeday και γυρισμό μόνοι μας, καλούτσικα ήταν, μόνο που η ελληνική καφρίλα έδωσε και πάλι το πάρον τόσο μέσα στο freeday όσο και στον δρόμο για το γυρισμό, μια μηχανή με 2 καλόπαιδα περάσαν δίπλα μου και ο ένας μου ούρλιαξε "ΕΙΣΑΙ @@@@@Σ" για πλάκα, για να γελάσουμε, παρα λίγο να πέσω στην Ποσειδώνος.

----------


## pelasgian

Εγώ με το που τους είδα και μπήκαν στο στενό αριστερά από Δαφνί, είπα: τρελός οδηγός τους βάφτισε και την έκανα από ιερά οδό κατά τα γνωστά  :Smile: 

Είχα και κάτι σπασμένες ακτίνες πίσω λόγω μίας «δύσκολης» εγκ χμ κατάβασης από κάπως ψηλότερο βράχο από ότι υπέθεσα αρχικά σε ένα μονοπάτι που αποδείχτηκε ότι τελείωνε στο σημείο που κατέβηκα από τον βράχο  :Whistle:  (shit happens!), οπότε είπα να πάω και άλλα 30km πριν κάνω τον ακτινολόγο μηχανολόγο  :Smile: 

........Auto merged post: pelasgian πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 6 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ενώ οι άρχοντες της ασφάλτου είναι οι οδηγοί? Βρουμ βρουμ!! 
> 
> Σοβαρά τώρα θες να ανοίξεις θέμα για Έλληνες οδηγούς?


Το έχεις χάσει ήδη αν αρχίσεις να μιλάς για έλληνες.

(Οδηγούς, πεζούς, πιλότους, ελεγκτές εναερίου, εργολάβους δρόμων, κηπουρούς παρτεριών δίπλα σε δρόμο, ιδιοκτήτες σκύλων, χειριστές χαρταετών, γιαουρτλου-κεμπαμπτζίδες, κλπ κλπ). 

Ο μόνος που δεν έχει αποπειραθεί να με σκοτώσει ακόμα νομίζω ότι είναι χειριστής φριτέζας σε σουβλατζίδικο (δεν τρώω πατάτες τηγανιτές) και γυναικολόγος ιατρός (δεν το έχω χρειαστεί ακόμα παρόλο που σε λίγο ο μισος ανδρικός πληθυσμός αν δεν κόψει τις μασαμπούκες θα πηγαίνει για τεστ ... παπ).

........Auto merged post: pelasgian πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 55 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> 50 χιλιομετράκια σήμερα μέχρι το πέραμα με το freeday και γυρισμό μόνοι μας, καλούτσικα ήταν, μόνο που η ελληνική καφρίλα έδωσε και πάλι το πάρον τόσο μέσα στο freeday όσο και στον δρόμο για το γυρισμό, μια μηχανή με 2 καλόπαιδα περάσαν δίπλα μου και ο ένας μου ούρλιαξε "ΕΙΣΑΙ @@@@@Σ" για πλάκα, για να γελάσουμε, παρα λίγο να πέσω στην Ποσειδώνος.


Α, εσύ ήσουν;;;
Ε, είναι αυτά που φόραγες ρε φίλε! Το έλεγε και όλο το κομβόι πίσω σου  :Laughing: 
(Τι δηθεναρία είναι τούτος και τι την είδε κλπ κλπ κλπ - ξέρεις τώρα κατινιές αλλοπρόσαλες εντελώς). 

Καλά δεν άκουγες το δούλεμα πίσω σου;
Το μπραφ χαχαχαχα δεν το πρόσεξες εκεί που πήγες να φύγεις;

----------


## ipo

Τι φορούσες Νικουλάκη; Κολάν και αμάνικη μπλούζα για να φαίνονται τα μούσκουλα;  :Razz: 

Για αύριο, μάλλον μέσα είμαι. Κανονίστε και πείτε μου.

----------


## kostantis

Διαβάστε αυτό. :Worthy:

----------


## ipo

Ωραίος ο ποδηλατόδρομος πλάτους 5 μέτρων, στο ενδιάμεσο υπάρχουν άλλες πόλεις, όπως το Mulheim, το Essen, Bochum, οπότε θα εξυπηρετήσει πολύ κόσμο που κάνει καθημερινά 20-30 km για να πάει και να έρθει στη δουλειά του.

----------


## kostantis

Πόση ώρα αφιερώνεται στην χώνεψη του μεσημεριανού γεύματος;
Πόση ώρα πρέπει να περάσει τέλος πάντων για να πιάσουμε ποδήλατο;
Ποιο είναι το σωστό;

----------


## ipo

3 ώρες αν έχεις φάει κανονικά. Αν έχεις φάει πολύ ή λίγο ο χρόνος μεταβάλλεται.

----------


## kostantis

Μάλιστα.
3ωρο αφήνω και εγώ σχεδόν πάντα απλά σήμερα ζορίστηκα λίγο,ένιωθα βάρος και λέω μήπως θα έπρεπε να αφήνω λίγο παραπάνω. :Smile:

----------


## crypter

Περιμένετε μετά το φαι; Εγώ πάντα ξεκινάω αμέσως αν είναι. Μου φαίνεται οτι βοηθάει στην χώνεψη. Σε μισή ώρα είμαι τζιτζι.  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Περιμένετε μετά το φαι; Εγώ πάντα ξεκινάω αμέσως αν είναι. Μου φαίνεται οτι βοηθάει στην χώνεψη. Σε μισή ώρα είμαι τζιτζι.


Κι εγώ το έχω κάνει πολλές φορές αυτό. Αλλά ξέρω ότι αν πιεστώ μετά το φαΐ, θα έχουμε τρεχάματα. Οπότε: χαλλλαρά...  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> Περιμένετε μετά το φαι; Εγώ πάντα ξεκινάω αμέσως αν είναι. Μου φαίνεται οτι βοηθάει στην χώνεψη. Σε μισή ώρα είμαι τζιτζι.


Noμίζω πως ισχύει αυτό.. Πάντως καλό σίγουρα δεν είναι να αρχίσεις γυμναστική κατά τη διάρκεια της χώνεψης!  :Razz:

----------


## Zus

Καμία ώρα μετά το φαί. Δεν κατάλαβα ποτέ κάτι. 

Μιλάω όμως για αποστάσεις max 6-7 χιλιομέτρων.

----------


## lewton

> 3 ώρες αν έχεις φάει κανονικά. Αν έχεις φάει πολύ ή λίγο ο χρόνος μεταβάλλεται.


Και αν χτυπήσεις ένα τεράστιο σάντουιτς όπου πεινάσεις και συνεχίσεις σχέδον στο καπάκι (ενα τεταρτάκι μετά);
Είναι ο μόνος τρόπος για να μην ξεραθώ στον ύπνο.  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Αρκετές φορές έχω κάνει ποδήλατο έχοντας φάει ελαφρά, ενώ σε μεγάλες διαδρομές (4 ώρες) στη μέση σταματάω για να φάω κάποιο γλυκό που δε θα βαρύνει το στομάχι, αλλά θα μου δώσει ενέργεια για να συνεχίσω, ειδικά αν έχω να ανέβω βουνό.

Δε σημαίνει ότι θα πεθάνεις, θα πάθεις κράμπα ή οτιδήποτε άλλο κακό, αν φας. Αλλά θα πέσει αισθητά η απόδοσή σου και θα δυσκολευτεί η χώνεψη, αν η γυμναστική είναι έντονη. Είναι άλλωστε γνωστό ότι η χαλαρή γυμναστική (περπάτημα), χωρίς σκυψίματα, βοηθάει τη χώνεψη.

Την περασμένη εβδομάδα χτύπησα δύο σουβλάκια με πίτα πριν γυρίσω σπίτι, έχοντας βέβαια μπροστά μου 3 χιλιόμετρα μόνο με οριζόντιο δρόμο και κατηφόρα. Με τον Νούμερο φάγαμε κάτι βάφλες ΝΑ με το συμπάθιο  :Razz:  στη λίμνη του Μαραθώνα, ενώ μετά είχαμε τα χιλιόμετρα της ανηφόρας της επιστροφής. Τη βγάλαμε εύκολα βέβαια, αλλά θα ήταν ιδανικό να μην είχαμε φάει ή να είχαμε φάει πιο ελαφρά.

Το πόσο σε βαραίνει το φαγητό γίνεται καλύτερα αντιληπτό, αν τρέξεις. Παλιότερα που έτρεχα 7-10 km, αν είχα φάει πολύ και δεν είχαν περάσει 4 ώρες, έπεφτε πολύ η απόδοση, ενώ ένιωθα και το στομάχι να παραπονιέται. Ειδικά αν είχα πιει το πρωί κανένα γάλα (έχει πολλά στάδια μετατροπών και αργεί να φύγει από το στομάχι) και δεν είχε περάσει 3ωρο, στα πρώτα χιλιόμετρα μετάνιωνα που είχα ξεκινήσει. Το ποδήλατο είναι πιο χαλαρή άσκηση, αν δεν πας λαχανιασμένος σε καμία ανηφόρα, οπότε επιτρέπει ελαφρά γεύματα, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή.

Σε μεγάλες ανηφόρες με βαραίνει ακόμη και το νερό (το έχω γράψει και παλιότερα στο νήμα). Αν κάνω το λάθος να πιω πάνω από 200 ml νερό τη στιγμή που είμαι σε ανηφόρα, βλέπω αμέσως ότι δυσκολεύομαι. Γι' αυτό πάντοτε πίνω πολύ νερό όταν τελειώνει η ανηφόρα και λίγο κατά τη διάρκεια της ανάβασης.

----------


## vamvakoolas

μετα τις εμπειρικες αφηγησεις και λιγα πραγματα για την υγεια μας:

-τωρα το καλοκαιρι καταναλωνουμε αρκετο ΝΕΡΟ κυριως καθε 20 -30λεπτο και γενικα δε πρεπει να αισθανομαστε διψα. Παντα νερο πριν διψασουμε

-Οταν περνουμε καποιο ισοτονικο ή καποιο ενεργειακο ρωφημα/γευμα παντα επισης καταναλωνουμε νερο μιας και πρεπει να "αραιωθει" για να μην εχουμε προβληματα υγειας και επιπλοκες

-Ο καθε οργανισμος ειναι μοναδικος οποτε και η διατροφη δεν ειναι η ιδια για ολους. Βοηθανε ομως οι μπανανες, μπαρες δημητριακων φρουτα τοστ. Καποια βαρια διατροφη (κρεας/τηγανιτα/λιπαρα/σαλτσες) μιας και ειναι δυσκολη στη πεψη μπορουν επισης να προκαλεσουν επιπλοκες.

-Οταν ειναι να κανουμε μεγαλη διαδρομη (πανω απο 2ωρα) τρωμε καλα αλλα ποιοτικα:τοστ, μακαρονια,οσπρια και γενικα τροφιμα πλουσια σε υδατανθρακες...ακομα και σοκολατοειδη

Η ποδηλασια δεν ειναι σαν αλλες μορφες αθλητισμου (κολυμβηση/ταχυτητα) αλλα επειδη ειναι χομπι αντοχης καλο ειναι να τρωμε καλα πριν βγουμε μεγαλη βολτα (οπως ακριβως και οταν ειναι να τρεξουμε μεγαλες αποστασεις)...

Θυμιζω οτι 1 ωρα ποδηλασια ισοδυναμει με τουλαχιστον 500 θερμιδες για το μεσο ποδηλατη!!
Υ.Γ:
Συμφωνα με μελετη τα ισοτονικα υγρα/τροφη προσφερουν βελτιωση σε αθλητες περιπου 3-4% και για μικρο χρονικο διαστημα! Στο μεσο ποδηλατη δε προσφερουν τιποτα ισως το αντιθετο μιας και οπως ανεφερα πρεπει να καταναλωσουμε και αρκετο ΝΕΡΟ ενω εχουν και πολλες θερμιδες με οχι τοσο μεγαλο ενεργειακο περιεχομενο.


Δεν ειμαι διατροφολογος (ακομα και ο διατροφολογος πρεπει να ειναι καταρτησμενος για τη ποδηλασια) αλλα τοσο καιρο μετα απο καθοδηγηση ειδικων (ιατρων και διατροφολογων)και διαβασμα αρκετο πιστευω οτι εχω καποια αποψη....

----------


## pelasgian

> Περιμένετε μετά το φαι; Εγώ πάντα ξεκινάω αμέσως αν είναι. Μου φαίνεται οτι βοηθάει στην χώνεψη. Σε μισή ώρα είμαι τζιτζι.


μέχρι να πάθεις ανακοπή, μια χαρά θα είσαι.

ΠΟΤΕ έντονη γυμναστική μετά από φαγητό.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> μέχρι να πάθεις ανακοπή, μια χαρά θα είσαι.
> 
> ΠΟΤΕ έντονη γυμναστική μετά από φαγητό.


Τι τρομοκρατία είναι αυτή; Ποιος ανέφερε έντονη γυμναστική; Σε λίγο δεν θα μπορούμε και να περπατάμε μετά από φαγητό.

----------


## pelasgian

με 35C και το περπάτημα είναι έντονη γυμναστική. Εδώ σου λέει ο άλλος πίνε πολλά υγρά φάε ελαφρά, μην πιεις οινοπνευματώδη και μείνε σε μέρος σκιερό και κλιματιζόμενο και εδώ συζητάτε αν θα πάρεις και ... ποδήλατο να πας και τους σφυγμούς στο θεό και να πάρεις όλο το αίμα της χώνευσης να το στείλεις στα άκρα για ψύξη και άσκηση.

Απλά φονιάδες.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Και ποιος αναφέρθηκε σε περπάτημα με 35C; Εκτός αυτού, με 35C αν θα την πάθεις, θα την πάθεις λόγω ηλίου (εκτός και αν μιλάμε για τέτοιες θερμοκρασίες το βράδυ) - το λες και μόνος σου -.

Από εκεί και πέρα αν φας ένα στάβλο αρνιά, το σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν θα μπορείς να περπατήσεις...  :Razz:

----------


## pelasgian

υπάρχει το καθαρά΄"μηχανικό" μέρος, δηλαδή ότι το αίμα δεν μπορεί να είναι σε δύο μέρη χωρίς να σκίσεις την αντλία (καρδιά) και υπάρχει και το καθαρά "ηλεκτρονικό" μέρος που λέει ότι αν δεν δουλεύει η "αντλία" καλίου νατρίου δεν λειτουργούν σωστά οι μύες (ένας εκ των οποίων η καρδιά).

Αν λόγω υδρώτα διαταράξεις τους ηλεκτρολύτες, λόγω φαγητού διαταράξεις την πίεση και λόγω ζέστης κάνεις την καρδιά να δουλεύει πιο γρήγορα, τότε τα ζητάει ο πωπός να πας για επεισόδειο.

Δεν σου λέω να μείνεις, απλά "θα σου κοπεί η αναπνοή" και ξαφνικαικά θα θέλεις να ξαπλώσεις. -> bad news

----------


## manicx

Σήμερα είδα τον Χριστό φαντάρο. Διασχίζοντας την Μεσογείων στο φανάρι μπροστά στην εκκλησία, μια βάβω με ένα accent περνάει με κόκκινο που έχει ανάψει τουλάχιστο 2" πριν. Μου περνάει χιλιοστά από τον μπροστινό τροχό κι ευτυχώς πρόλαβα και την είδα και φρέναρα με μπροστινό φρένο για να σηκωθώ στην μύτη του ποδηλάτου. Την πρόλαβα στο επόμενο κόκκινο φανάρι και ειλικρινά έγινα έξω φρενών. Σπάνια το κάνω αλλά μισό μέτρο μπροστά και θα είχα σκοτωθεί καθώς πέρασε με μεγάλη ταχύτητα. Να βράσω τη χώρα μου...  :Evil:

----------


## ipo

Προς Βαμβακούλα και Άρδη που φορούν "ποδηλατικές κιλότες": Το νου σας! Να πηγαίνετε τοίχο-τοίχο.  :Razz: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QfuR...tailpage#t=74s

----------


## senkradvii

> Προς Βαμβακούλα και Άρδη που φορούν *ποδηλατικές κιλότες*: Το νου σας! Να πηγαίνετε τοίχο-τοίχο. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QfuR...tailpage#t=74s


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Προς Βαμβακούλα και Άρδη που φορούν ποδηλατικές κιλότες: Το νου σας! Να πηγαίνετε τοίχο-τοίχο. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QfuR...tailpage#t=74s


κάτι ήξερε ο pelasgian  :Laughing:

----------


## kostantis

> Προς Βαμβακούλα και Άρδη που φορούν "ποδηλατικές κιλότες": Το νου σας! Να πηγαίνετε τοίχο-τοίχο. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QfuR...tailpage#t=74s


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Ήρθε η ώρα να περάσετε κάμερα οπισθοπορείας στο ποδήλατο...

----------


## Mouse Potato

Πάντα μεγάλη προσοχή σε διασταυρώσεις είτε έχουν είτε δεν έχουν φανάρια. Ευτυχώς την γλίτωσες...

-----------------------

Σχεδιάζω ολιγοήμερες διακοπές με το ποδήλατο σε συνδυασμό με camping. Αν και έχω βρει διάφορα threads στο web όσον αφορά ποδήλατο + νησί αλλά θα ήθελα να ακούσω και την γνώμη σας/τις εμπειρίες σας. Η υψομετρική διαφορά και οι αποστάσεις θα παίξουν καθοριστικό ρόλο. Σκέφτομαι για Αντίπαρο (κυρίως) και Πάρο. Τι λέτε;

----------


## senkradvii

Eμένα μου πετάχτηκε χθες και ενώ κινούμουν με το αυτοκίνητο σε δρόμο που είχα προταιρεότητα από το αντίθετο ρεύμα μια κοπέλα με ποδήλατο. Λίγο πιο γρήγορα να πήγαινα, λίγο πιο απρόσεχτος να ήμουν ή λίγο πιο αργά να είχε πεταχτεί και παίζει να βρισκόμασταν αγκαλιά και όχι με την καλή έννοια. Ήταν και πολύ όμορφη κοπέλα..

----------


## thomNikolaou

Θέλει μεγάλη προσοχή πραγματικά εχώ δεν έχω καταφέρει ακόμα να
αρχίσω να το χρησιμοποιώ για τις μετακινήσεις μου γιατί φοβάμε.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> κάτι ήξερε ο pelasgian


είμαι περήφανος για τους admin μας. Κάθε μέρα λαμβάνω μήνυμα ότι κάποιο μήνυμα μου μετακινήθηκε. Που θα μου πάει, θα αρχίσω να ποστάρω στα σωστά (ποδηλατικά) υποφόρουμ.  :Laughing:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Προς Βαμβακούλα και Άρδη που φορούν "ποδηλατικές κιλότες": Το νου σας! Να πηγαίνετε τοίχο-τοίχο. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QfuR...tailpage#t=74s


Για καλη μου τυχη μεχρι στιγμης την εχει πεσει μονο κοπελα. Τωρα για ανδρα τι να κανουμε αφου αρεσω :Razz: 

bye the way:

191cm υψος με 77 kgr βαρος :Whistle:

----------


## ipo

> Για καλη μου τυχη μεχρι στιγμης την εχει πεσει μονο κοπελα. Τωρα για ανδρα τι να κανουμε αφου αρεσω
> 
> bye the way:
> 
> 191cm υψος με 77 kgr βαρος


Φτου σου, να μη σε ματιάσουμε παλικάρι μου! Τέτοια απολλώνια κορμάρα δε βρίσκεις εύκολα. Πρόσεχε μόνο με τις "ποδηλατικές κιλότες", μη σου την πέσει κανένας.  :Razz:

----------


## alekan

Είσαι ελλιποβαρής.

----------


## ipo

> Eμένα μου πετάχτηκε χθες και ενώ κινούμουν με το αυτοκίνητο σε δρόμο που είχα προταιρεότητα από το αντίθετο ρεύμα μια κοπέλα με ποδήλατο. Λίγο πιο γρήγορα να πήγαινα, λίγο πιο απρόσεχτος να ήμουν ή λίγο πιο αργά να είχε πεταχτεί και παίζει να βρισκόμασταν αγκαλιά και όχι με την καλή έννοια. Ήταν και πολύ όμορφη κοπέλα..


Αντίστοιχα γλίτωσε μπροστά μου ένας αναίσθητος ποδηλάτης. Κατέβαινε ανάποδα σε μονόδρομο, βράδυ χωρίς φώτα, με ταχύτητα 30 km/h και βγήκε σε διασταύρωση που προφανώς δεν επιτρέπεται από το δρόμο που πετάχτηκε. Για καλή του τύχη πήγαινα πολύ αργά εκείνη τη στιγμή με το αυτοκίνητο (20 km/h), παρόλο που ο δρόμος ήταν άδειος και απλά πέρασε μπροστά μου σφαίρα. Αν δεν οδηγούσα εγώ εκείνη τη στιγμή το πιο πιθανό θα ήταν να τον φάει κάποιος με 40 km/h.

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Φτου σου, να μη σε ματιάσουμε παλικάρι μου! Τέτοια απολλώνια κορμάρα δε βρίσκεις εύκολα. Πρόσεχε μόνο με τις "ποδηλατικές κιλότες", μη σου την πέσει κανένας.



φανταζεσαι να εισαι αθλητης υπερβαρος ή με ενα γελοιο ποδηλατο και casual ρουχα?

δυστηχως ή ευτηχως πρεπει να προσγειωθουμε στη καθημερινοτητα.....


Ναι ειμαι ελλειποβαρης και προσπαθω να παρω βαρος και κυριως μυικο ιστο :Thinking:

----------


## alekan

> Ναι ειμαι ελλειποβαρης και προσπαθω να παρω βαρος και κυριως μυικο ιστο


Η πολλή αεροβίωση να έχεις υπόψιν πως δυσκολεύει αυτό σου τον στόχο.

Χρειάζεσαι πολύ και ποιοτικό φαγητό, -υδατάνθρακες, μπόλικη πρωτείνη και *λιπαρά*, κι εξάσκηση με αντιστάσεις (βάρη)
Αλλά, φαντάζομαι πως τα ξέρεις αυτά.

----------


## vamvakoolas

εχεις απολυτο δικιο!! Απλως εχω αθλητικες υποχρεωσεις που δυστηχως δε μπορω να αλλαξω (το προπονητικο προγραμμα).

Μαγκες για να σας φτιαξω κατι που συζητιεται στο εξωτερικο (και κατι ψυλλα) στην Ελλαδα: Ηλεκτρικες αλλαγες στο ΜΤΒ!!
Γραφει το dirty biker.gr
_Καιρός ήταν να γίνει και αυτή η προσπάθεια πιστεύω! Κάποιοι από εσάς μπορεί να έχετε ακούσει για την πρώτη ηλεκτρονική σειρά αλλαγής ταχυτήτων που έφτιαξε η Shimano για ποδήλατα δρόμου (κούρσες, μπλιαχ  ) με την ονομασία Dura-Ace Di2. Όμως μέχρι πρόσφατα κανείς δεν τα είχε δει σε κάποιο mountain, αν και ήταν σχετικά εύκολο να το κάνει κάποιος, με την προϋπόθεση να εφαρμοστεί σε διπλή πεταλιέρα κι όχι την κλασσική τριπλή.

Ε, λοιπόν μία εταιρεία από την Αμερική με το όνομα Fairwheel Bikes το έκανε και το αποτέλεσμα είναι άκρα εντυπωσιακό! Ομολογώ πως πράγματι στο μέλλον θα ξανασχοληθούμε γι’ αυτό το θέμα καθώς η τεχνολογία προχωρά και σιγά σιγά θα δούμε το ίδιο να κάνει κάποια στιγμή και η Sram. Ήδη έβγαλε ολόκληρη σειρά για Mountain με διπλή πεταλιέρα και 10άρα κασέτα οπότε κάποια στιγμή θα βγάλουν κι αυτοί ηλεκτρονική και τότε είναι που πραγματικά το παιχνίδι θα αρχίσει.

Εγώ πάντως ψήνομαι να έχω ηλεκτρονικές αλλαγές, αν βέβαια δε προσθέτουν και μεγάλο βαρός έτσι; Είπαμε η τεχνολογία, τεχνολογία. Αλλά και η λόξα με το βάρος λόξα…
_
http://www.bikeradar.com/news/articl...in-bike-27855/

kai οποιος τρελος θελει παραγγελιες εδω

http://fairwheelbikes.com/cycling-bl...tain-bike.html

----------


## Mouse Potato

Είχα δοκιμάσει το ηλεκτρικό σύστημα της shimano σε μια κούρσα ideal σε μια έκθεση και μπορώ να πω πως ήταν ταχύτατο και πολύ ακριβές. Παρ' όλα αυτά πιστεύω ότι απευθύνεται σε αθλητές και enthusiasts...

----------


## ipo

> φανταζεσαι να εισαι αθλητης υπερβαρος ή με ενα γελοιο ποδηλατο και casual ρουχα?
> ...
> Ναι ειμαι ελλειποβαρης και προσπαθω να παρω βαρος και κυριως μυικο ιστο


Ε, δεν περιμένεις φαντάζομαι από εμάς να σου πούμε αν κάνεις καλά ή δεν κάνεις. Σίγουρα ξέρεις καλύτερα. Πάντως κι εμένα μου φαίνονται πολύ λίγα τα 77 κιλά για το ύψος σου.




> Η πολλή αεροβίωση να έχεις υπόψιν πως δυσκολεύει αυτό σου τον στόχο.
> 
> Χρειάζεσαι πολύ και ποιοτικό φαγητό, -υδατάνθρακες, μπόλικη πρωτείνη και *λιπαρά*, κι εξάσκηση με αντιστάσεις (βάρη)


Για υδατάνθρακες και πρωτεΐνες το καταλαβαίνω (από αυτά που έχω διαβάσει περί αθλητικής διατροφής). Τα λιπαρά όμως σε τι θα τον βοηθήσουν; Δε βοηθούν στην αναερόβια καύση, καίγονται πιο δύσκολα, δίνουν βάρος δυσανάλογο με την ενεργειακή τους απόδοση. Είσαι αθλητής ή διαιτολόγος;

----------


## alekan

Ο λιπώδης ιστός, είναι η "αποθήκη" μας όσον αφορά στην ενέργεια.
Αν δεν υπάρχει, καις πρώτα τους υδατάνθρακες, οι οποίοι είναι ούτως ή αλλως άμεσης ή μεσης αποδέσμευσης, οπότε ξεμένωντας, ο οργανισμός χρησιμοποιεί για καύσιμο τις πρωτείνες, οπότε αυτές δεν χρησιμοποιούνται για το "χτίσιμο" ή "μεγάλωμα" του μυικού ιστού. 
(Νέος μυικός ιστός δεν μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί μετά το πέρας της ανάπτυξης, εκτός κι αν αρχίσεις να ντοπάρεσαι με αυξητική ορμόνη)

----------


## senkradvii

> Ο λιπώδης ιστός, είναι η "αποθήκη" μας όσον αφορά στην ενέργεια.
> Αν δεν υπάρχει, καις πρώτα τους υδατάνθρακες, οι οποίοι είναι ούτως ή αλλως άμεσης ή μεσης αποδέσμευσης, οπότε ξεμένωντας, ο οργανισμός χρησιμοποιεί για καύσιμο τις πρωτείνες, οπότε αυτές δεν χρησιμοποιούνται για το "χτίσιμο" ή "μεγάλωμα" του μυικού ιστού. 
> (Νέος μυικός ιστός δεν μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί μετά το πέρας της ανάπτυξης, εκτός κι αν αρχίσεις να ντοπάρεσαι με αυξητική ορμόνη)


Σωστός ο Alekan!  :One thumb up:

----------


## alekan

Nαί, αλλά βάζω πολλά "οπότε"...
Πρέπει να βελτιώσω τη σύνταξή μου  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> Nαί, αλλά βάζω πολλά "οπότε"...
> Oπότε πρέπει να βελτιώσω τη σύνταξή μου


Fixed!  :Razz:

----------


## pelasgian

> κάτι ήξερε ο pelasgian


Ο Κολοκοτρώνης που είχε αφήσει μουστάκες, φορούσε βράκες και ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΩ έβαζε ΚΑΙ φουστανέλα μέχρι το γόνατο, μλκας ήταν;

Να ξεκινήσεις να πας καβάλα και να σε πάρει κάνας άλλος καβάλα;

Άσε μεγάλε «μην φτιάξουμε κανενός την ζωή».

----------


## ipo

> Ο λιπώδης ιστός, είναι η "αποθήκη" μας όσον αφορά στην ενέργεια.
> Αν δεν υπάρχει, καις πρώτα τους υδατάνθρακες, οι οποίοι είναι ούτως ή αλλως άμεσης ή μεσης αποδέσμευσης, οπότε ξεμένωντας, ο οργανισμός χρησιμοποιεί για καύσιμο τις πρωτείνες, οπότε αυτές δεν χρησιμοποιούνται για το "χτίσιμο" ή "μεγάλωμα" του μυικού ιστού. 
> (Νέος μυικός ιστός δεν μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί μετά το πέρας της ανάπτυξης, εκτός κι αν αρχίσεις να ντοπάρεσαι με αυξητική ορμόνη)


Ναι, ο λιπώδης ιστός είναι η αποθήκη μας για ενέργεια, αλλά για έχει αργή διαδικασία αποθήκευσης και αποδέσμευσης ενέργειας. Στοιβάζεται αργά και αποδομείται επίσης πολύ αργά για να αποδώσει ενέργεια.

Ο οργανισμός χρησιμοποιεί μικρό ποσοστό λίπους για να πάρει την ενέργειά του για την άθληση. Κυρίως χρησιμοποιεί υδατάνθρακες και πρωτεΐνες. Ειδικά αν η καύση είναι αναερόβια προτιμά να κάψει τους μυς του (πρωτεΐνες) παρά το λίπος. Το σωματικό λίπος, όπως επίσης κι εκείνο των τροφών καίγεται μόνο κατά μικρό ποσοστό στην ημερήσια αθλητική ή μεταβολική δραστηριότητα.

Δεν είμαι διαιτολόγος, αλλά σε όσες συζητήσεις έχω κάνει με ειδικούς και όσα άρθρα έχω διαβάσει, όλοι προτείνουν τους υδατάνθρακες στους αθλητές και αποθαρρύνουν την κατανάλωση τροφών με πολλά λιπαρά. Δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι είναι απολύτως αποφευκτέα, αλλά πρέπει να αποτελούν μικρό κλάσμα της ημερήσιας διατροφής μας. Άλλωστε ο Βαμβακούλας είμαι σίγουρος ότι προτιμά να μεγαλώσει τους μύες του και όχι να στοιβάξει λίπος. Επομένως χρειάζεται περίσσεια πρωτεϊνών και υδρογονανθράκων στη διατροφή του.

Γράφω αυτά που έχω διαβάσει και έχω ακούσει, αλλά δεν κατέχω σε βάθος. Είμαι ανοικτός να τα συζητήσουμε, ώστε να τα εμπεδώσουμε καλύτερα.  :Smile:

----------


## senkradvii

> Ναι, ο λιπώδης ιστός είναι η αποθήκη μας για ενέργεια, αλλά για έχει αργή διαδικασία αποθήκευσης και αποδέσμευσης ενέργειας. Στοιβάζεται αργά και αποδομείται επίσης πολύ αργά για να αποδώσει ενέργεια.
> 
> Ο οργανισμός χρησιμοποιεί μικρό ποσοστό λίπους για να πάρει την ενέργειά του για την άθληση. Κυρίως χρησιμοποιεί υδατάνθρακες και πρωτεΐνες. Ειδικά αν η καύση είναι αναερόβια προτιμά να κάψει τους μυς του (πρωτεΐνες) παρά το λίπος. Το σωματικό λίπος, όπως επίσης κι εκείνο των τροφών καίγεται μόνο κατά μικρό ποσοστό στην ημερήσια αθλητική ή μεταβολική δραστηριότητα.
> 
> Δεν είμαι διαιτολόγος, αλλά σε όσες συζητήσεις έχω κάνει με ειδικούς και όσα άρθρα έχω διαβάσει, όλοι προτείνουν τους υδατάνθρακες στους αθλητές και αποθαρρύνουν την κατανάλωση τροφών με πολλά λιπαρά. Δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι είναι απολύτως αποφευκτέα, αλλά πρέπει να αποτελούν μικρό κλάσμα της ημερήσιας διατροφής μας. Άλλωστε ο Βαμβακούλας είμαι σίγουρος ότι προτιμά να μεγαλώσει τους μύες του και όχι να στοιβάξει λίπος. Επομένως χρειάζεται περίσσεια πρωτεϊνών και υδρογονανθράκων στη διατροφή του.
> 
> Γράφω αυτά που έχω διαβάσει και έχω ακούσει, αλλά δεν κατέχω σε βάθος. Είμαι ανοικτός να τα συζητήσουμε, ώστε να τα εμπεδώσουμε καλύτερα.


Δεν μίλησε ο Alekan για πρόσληψη πολλών λιπαρών (από ότι κατάλαβα εγώ το πολλά πήγε στην πρωτεΐνη και όχι και στα λιπαρά), αλλά πρόσληψη και αυτών. Δηλαδή δεν είναι απολύτως σωστό να αποφεύγεται εντελώς η πρόσληψη λιπαρών. Είναι απαραίτητα αλλά σε μικρές ποσότητες.

----------


## ipo

Έχει σε bold τα λιπαρά, γι' αυτό εξέφρασα την απορία μου.

----------


## pelasgian

Πάντως, μπορείς να κάψεις λίπος ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ αν είσαι σε 100-120 σφυγμούς για πάνω από 30 λεπτά και αντέξεις το γλυκαιμικό τοίχο (το σημείο στο οποίο λες «πάει έμεινα τώρα» και μετά συνειδητοποιείς ότι «άνοιξαν τα διπλά καρμπυρατέρ και χώνει μείγμα πολλών οκτανίων» -> τότε καις λίπος). 

Τράβα μία δύο ανηφορίτσες ορθοπεταλιά και αν δεν έχεις κάψει τα πνευμόνια σου ή δεν έχεις ρημάξει την καρδιά σου, θα κάψεις όσο λίπος θέλεις.

----------


## alekan

Ο sen κατάλαβε καλύτερα το σιβυλλικό πρώτο μου ποστ. Τα bold στα λιπαρά, δεν εννοούσαν οτι πρέπει να προσλαμβάνεις πολλά, αλλά οτι δεν πρέπει να τα αποκλεισεις.
Σε γενικές γραμμές αν θες αύξηση του μυϊκού όγκου, πρέπει οι πρωτεΐνες να μην μετατρέπονται σε ενέργεια.

----------


## ipo

> Σε γενικές γραμμές αν θες αύξηση του μυϊκού όγκου, πρέπει οι πρωτεΐνες να μην μετατρέπονται σε ενέργεια.


Από αυτό καταλαβαίνω ότι πρέπει να αποφεύγεις την έντονη άσκηση και την αναερόβια καύση. Σωστά;

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Πάντως, μπορείς να κάψεις λίπος ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ αν είσαι σε 100-120 σφυγμούς για πάνω από 30 λεπτά και αντέξεις το γλυκαιμικό τοίχο (το σημείο στο οποίο λες «πάει έμεινα τώρα» και μετά συνειδητοποιείς ότι «άνοιξαν τα διπλά καρμπυρατέρ και χώνει μείγμα πολλών οκτανίων» -> τότε καις λίπος). 
> 
> Τράβα μία δύο ανηφορίτσες ορθοπεταλιά και αν δεν έχεις κάψει τα πνευμόνια σου ή δεν έχεις ρημάξει την καρδιά σου, θα κάψεις όσο λίπος θέλεις.


Αυτά άκουγα παλιά να κυκλοφορούν στην πιάτσα, αλλά τελευταία διαβάζω διαφορετικά πράγματα από ειδικούς στο χώρο. Συγκεκριμένα ότι η καύση λίπους θέλει μεν άσκηση (και βέβαια διατροφή χαμηλή σε λιπαρά), αλλά όχι με πολλούς σφυγμούς, ούτε να φέρνει τον οργανισμό στο σημείο να νιώθει αδυναμία. Το αντίθετο μάλιστα, οι διαιτολόγοι προτείνουν να μειώσεις το ρυθμό του περπατήματος (ούτε καν τρέξιμο, σε παχύσαρκα άτομα με κακή φυσική κατάσταση) σε σημείο να νιώθεις άνετα.

120 σφυγμοί ανά λεπτό είναι πολλοί για αγύμναστο άνθρωπο. Περί γλυκαιμικού τείχους δεν γνωρίζω. Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να γίνεις πιο αναλυτικός επ' αυτού;

----------


## pelasgian

Τα παχύσαρκα άτομα έχουν να σκεφτούν την καρδιά τους πρώτα πριν ασχοληθούν με το λίπος. Οπότε τους αρχίζουν δίαιτα να «συμμαζέψουν τους σκεμπέδες» και μετά όταν «έρθουν σε φόρμα» τους βάζουν και στον «μύλο».

Το γλυκαιμικό τοίχος είναι στην γυμναστική όταν έχεις κάψει το ζάχαρο που έχεις στο αίμα, τα έχεις παίξει, δεν μπορείς να πάρεις τα πόδια σου, αλλά οι συνθήκες επιβάλλουν (π.χ. ένα καλό boost αδρεναλίνης γιατί έσκασε δίπλα σου μία αρκούδα) ότι συνεχίζεις το τρέξιμο. Τότε «αλλάζει καύσιμο» το μοτέρ και ανοίγουν οι διπλές πεταλούδες, μπαίνουν κομπρέσσορες, ανάβουν τα δεύτερα μπουζί και γενικά τα δίνει όλα. 

Όλα τα παγκόσμια ρεκόρ έχουν σπάσει από «γεματούληδες» που δεν έφαγαν καλά κάνα δύο μέρες και που αποφάσισαν να μην ταϊσουν την αγέλη, αλλά αρχίσουν να τρέχουν και να τρέχουν και να τρέχουν ή να βαράνε και να βαράνε και να βαράνε, αναλόγως πώς του βγαίνει του καθενός η αδρεναλίνη. 

Γι αυτό, προσοχή στις μπουνιές αυτού που φαίνεται εξαντλημένος. Μπορεί από μέσα του να έχει πάρει αναποδες, να βράζει το αίμα και να έχει «αλλάξει καύσιμο» και τότε ΤΡΕΧΑΤΕ.

βασικά, κάντε μία διατροφή πλούσια σε πρωτείνες και υδατάνθρακες και κάψτε το ζάχαρο με γυμναστική χαμηλής έντασης που χτίζει μύες. Όταν φτιαχτεί ένα «καλό μυϊκό σύστημα», τότε ανοίξτε τους ρυθμούς ώστε να καίτε λοίπος. 

Πρώτα φτιάχνεις μυες και μετά καις το λίπος. Πρώτα βάζεις κομπρέσσορα, χταπόδι, διπλές πεταλούδες, πολλαπλούς ψεκασμούς, χαμηλώνεις καπάκια και μετά βγαίνεις να κάψεις μπόλικη βενζίνη  :Wink:

----------


## ipo

Νομίζω ότι τότε αρχίζεις να καις κυρίως πρωτεΐνες (τους μυς σου) και μικρότερο ποσοστό λίπους. Δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο αυτό. Καλύτερα να καις συνδυασμό υδατανθράκων και λίπους, παρά πρωτεϊνών και λίπους.

----------


## pelasgian

όταν κάψεις κάποιες πρωτεϊνες στους μυς σου και μετά ΞΕΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΑ και φας ΚΑΛΑ μπόλικες πρωτεϊνες, οι μύες σου γίνονται ΔΙΠΛΟΙ, όπως τα κόκκαλα που δυναμώνουν με την γυμναστική που κάνει μικρορωγμές που στην τιτάνωση γίνονται ακόμα πιο γερά. 

όταν κάποια στιγμή θα αποκτήσεις μυικο σύστημα «απαιτήσεων», τότε αυτό θα καίει ακόμα και όταν κοιμάσαι.

Υπόψιν, ότι οι πρωτεϊνες καίγονται όταν περάσεις το σημείο της καλής οξυγόνωσης. Για αυτό, ανεβάζουμε σφυγμούς, σταματάμε να πάρουμε βαθιές αναπνοές, συνεχίζουμε, ξανά ξανά και ξανά. Επίσης, καίγονται όταν η διατροφή σου έχει κόψει υδατάνθρακες και λίπη. 

Επίσης, ποτέ, ποτέ, ποτέ ΔΕΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΟΜΑ την έντονη γυμναστική. Πήγες ποδήλατο, τα έδωσες όλα, κάνε και μερικές χαλαρές βόλτες πριν πας σπίτι να φύγει λίγο το γαλακτικό οξύ. Αλλιώς θα βιώσεις ΠΟΛΥ πόνο.

----------


## ipo

Είδες που έρχεσαι στα λόγια μου;  :Razz:  Δεν είναι δικά μου, αλλά αυτά που έχω διαβάσει από άρθρα διαιτολόγων και αθλητικών διατροφολόγων. Οι μύες θα αναπληρωθούν μεν, αλλά θα έχεις καλύτερα αποτελέσματα αν έχεις φροντίσει με την περίσσεια υδατανθράκων πριν την άθληση να κάψεις όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερους από αυτούς και περισσότερους υδατάνθρακες.

Αυτό που λες για τα κόκαλα, δεν το γνωρίζω. Μου βάζεις πολλές άγνωστες έννοιες σήμερα, αλλά επιφυλάσσομαι να τις μελετήσω-συζητήσω με ειδικούς και να επανέλθω. Έναν ειδικό δεν έχουμε στο νήμα; Alekan είσαι διαιτολόγος;

Η καλύτερη αποθεραπεία είναι οι διατάσεις καθώς και λίγη ελαφριά άσκηση στο τέλος. Κυρίως όμως οι διατάσεις. Αυτό που δε γνωρίζουν κάποιοι παλαιότεροι προπονητές, είναι ότι οι νέες σχολές προτείνουν τις χαλαρές και προοδευτικές διατάσεις και ως ζέσταμα, καλύτερο από το τρέξιμο. Οι διατατικές ασκήσεις είναι μάλιστα ο καλύτερος τρόπος να αποφύγεις τραυματισμούς ως αθλητής και να γλιτώσεις από το έντονο "πιάσιμο" αν είσαι αγύμναστος.

Έχω περάσει από πολλούς προπονητές στα χρόνια που έκανα συστηματικά αθλητισμό και καθένας είχε να προτείνει και μερικές διαφορετικές διατάσεις. Αυτό το θέμα τουλάχιστον, πιστεύω ότι το κατέχω.

----------


## alekan

Διαιτολογος δεν είμαι, απλα είχα διαβάσει αρκετά και είχα συζητήσει αρκετά με γυμναστές-προπονητες και ΤΕΙτζήδες, ένεκα του ότι ήμουν (προ αμνημονεύτων ετών  :Razz: ) αθλητής καθώς  και ερασιτεχνικά ασχολούμενος με προπόνηση με βάρη.

........Auto merged post: alekan πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 2 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Η καλύτερη αποθεραπεία είναι οι διατάσεις καθώς και λίγη ελαφριά άσκηση στο τέλος. Κυρίως όμως οι διατάσεις. *Αυτό που δε γνωρίζουν κάποιοι παλαιότεροι προπονητές, είναι ότι οι νέες σχολές προτείνουν τις χαλαρές και προοδευτικές διατάσεις και ως ζέσταμα, καλύτερο από το τρέξιμο.* Οι διατατικές ασκήσεις είναι μάλιστα ο καλύτερος τρόπος να αποφύγεις τραυματισμούς ως αθλητής και να γλιτώσεις από το έντονο "πιάσιμο" αν είσαι αγύμναστος.
> .


Πολύ σωστό.

----------


## senkradvii

Όλα όσα λέτε είναι σωστά. Και για τις διατάσεις και για την διατροφή και για το γλυκαιμικό τοίχος και για τους παχύσαρκους. Επίσης για φυσιολογικούς ανθρώπους που θέλουν να κάψουν, ενδεδειγμένοι είναι οι 120 σφυγμοί και κάτω. Παραπάνω απλά κουράζεσαι περισσότερο χωρίς έξτρα ώφελος. 

Όμως έκεί που θα κρατήσω κάποιες επιφυλάξεις είναι αυτό που είπε ο, για ακόμα μια φορά απολαυστικός στις περιγραφές του, Πελασγός και συγκεκριμένα πως πρώτα χτίζεις μυς και μετά καις. Θεωρώ πως πρέπει να είναι το αντίθετο. Κάνωντας ασκήσεις για μυϊκή ενδυνάμωση και έχοντας παραπάνω λίπος θεωρώ πως μαζί με την ανάπτυξη του μυϊκού ιστού εγκλωβίζεις και λίπος. Έτσι ουσιαστικά φουσκώνεις χωρίς να έχεις "καθαρούς" μυς όμως. Απ'ότι έχω συζητήσει και έχω δει σε φίλους και γνωστούς, τα παιδιά που ήταν αδύνατα και αρχίσαν μυϊκή ενδυνάμωση καταφέραν να δημιουργήσουν ένα πολύ καλύτερο και καθαρό μυϊκό σύστημα από τα παιδιά τα οποία ήταν παχύσαρκα και αρχίσαν να χτίζουν. Οι 2οι να μεν χάσανε λίπος αλλά το μυϊκό τους σύστημα δεν ήταν σε καμία περίπτωση γραμμωμένο. Πιο πολύ πρησμένο φαινόταν. Πιστεύω πως πρώτα στεγνώνεις και μετά φουσκώνεις καθαρά.

----------


## alekan

Αυτό που λέει γλαφυρός Πελασγός, ισχύει κατά βάση στις γυναίκες άνω των 35.
Για να αποβάλλουν λίπος, πρέπει να αυξήσουν τον μυικό όγκο.


*Spoiler:*




			Βάλτε μας στην τάξη, το ξεσκίσαμε στα off χεχε...

----------


## vamvakoolas

ναι ας βαλει καποιος γιατι λαδωνω τα πληκτρα τρωγοντας....πιτσα :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Όμως έκεί που θα κρατήσω κάποιες επιφυλάξεις είναι αυτό που είπε ο, για ακόμα μια φορά απολαυστικός στις περιγραφές του, Πελασγός και συγκεκριμένα πως πρώτα χτίζεις μυς και μετά καις. Θεωρώ πως πρέπει να είναι το αντίθετο. Κάνωντας ασκήσεις για μυϊκή ενδυνάμωση και έχοντας παραπάνω λίπος θεωρώ πως μαζί με την ανάπτυξη του μυϊκού ιστού εγκλωβίζεις και λίπος. Έτσι ουσιαστικά φουσκώνεις χωρίς να έχεις "καθαρούς" μυς όμως. Απ'ότι έχω συζητήσει και έχω δει σε φίλους και γνωστούς, τα παιδιά που ήταν αδύνατα και αρχίσαν μυϊκή ενδυνάμωση καταφέραν να δημιουργήσουν ένα πολύ καλύτερο και καθαρό μυϊκό σύστημα από τα παιδιά τα οποία ήταν παχύσαρκα και αρχίσαν να χτίζουν. Οι 2οι να μεν χάσανε λίπος αλλά το μυϊκό τους σύστημα δεν ήταν σε καμία περίπτωση γραμμωμένο. Πιο πολύ πρησμένο φαινόταν. Πιστεύω πως πρώτα στεγνώνεις και μετά φουσκώνεις καθαρά.


Δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει σε αυτή την περίπτωση. Πιστεύω ότι κάθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός, επομένως έχει διαφορετικά τάση να φτιάχνει ογκώδεις μύες ή γραμμωμένους. Για παράδειγμα ξέρω πολύ αδύνατο άτομο που κάποτε σκιζόταν στη γυμναστική. Είχε βελτιώσει φοβερά τη φυσική του κατάσταση, είχε γίνει πολύ δυνατός, αλλά το σώμα του δεν είχε όγκο, ούτε αντίστοιχη γράμμωση για το επίπεδό του. Μπορεί να ήταν γενετικά έτσι ή να μην είχε αναπτύξει μύες στην εφηβική ηλικία και να μην μπορούσε στα 30 του.

Πάντως οι μύες που δίνουν τη δύναμη είναι λεπτοί και γραμμωμένοι, όχι οι φουσκωτοί του marketing και των συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής με ορμόνες.

Η δική μου άποψη είναι να γυμνάζεσαι όσο σου αρέσει, με γνώμονα τη διάρκεια σε βάθος ετών. Να σταματάς όταν βαριέσαι, να συνεχίζεις αργότερα και γενικά να προσπαθείς να διατηρείς την άθληση που θα κρατήσει καιρό και δε θα σε ξεθυμάνει μετά από μερικούς μήνες, επειδή σε κούρασε. Σκοπός είναι να έχεις την υγεία σου, να εκτονώνεις με την άθληση τις καθημερινές πιέσεις και να περνάς καλά. 

Οτιδήποτε έρχεται εις βάρος της διάρκειας της γυμναστικής σε βάθος ετών, καλό είναι να περιοριστεί. Δεν έχει νόημα να πλακωθείς στο γυμναστήριο για 6 μήνες ή 1 χρόνο και μετά να το ρίξεις στον καναπέ. Καλύτερα να βρεις ένα κινητικό χόμπι (ή να δοκιμάζεις διάφορα) που θα σου μείνει χρόνια.

Πάντως ο Πελασγός έχει εν μέρει δίκιο σε αυτό που είπε. Αν αυξήσεις το μεταβολισμό σου με αεροβική άσκηση και μεγαλώσεις το μυϊκό σου σύστημα, τότε χρειάζεσαι περισσότερη ενέργεια για τη συντήρηση του οργανισμού σου, επομένως καις περισσότερο λίπος καθημερινά (μαζί με υδατάνθρακες φυσικά). Ξεκινάς λοιπόν με γυμναστική και αφήνεις το σώμα σου να διαμορφωθεί όπως το βολεύει και ανάλογα με την άσκηση που κάνεις (αεροβική, δυναμική). Άλλος θα μετατρέψει το λίπος σταδιακά σε φουσκωτούς μύες, άλλος θα αδυνατίσει και θα αναδείξει τη γράμμωση. Και τα δύο καλά είναι.

----------


## alekan

Είναι θέμα σωματότυπου κοντολογίς, ipo

----------


## senkradvii

> Η δική μου άποψη είναι να γυμνάζεσαι όσο σου αρέσει, *με γνώμονα τη διάρκεια σε βάθος ετών.* Να σταματάς όταν βαριέσαι, να συνεχίζεις αργότερα και γενικά να προσπαθείς να διατηρείς την άθληση που θα κρατήσει καιρό και δε θα σε ξεθυμάνει μετά από μερικούς μήνες, επειδή σε κούρασε. Σκοπός είναι να έχεις την υγεία σου, να εκτονώνεις με την άθληση τις καθημερινές πιέσεις και να περνάς καλά.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα!  :One thumb up: 

Πάντως απ'ότι ξέρω για να μπορέσεις να κάνεις το "τέλειο" σώμα αυτό εξαρτάται 70% από την διατροφή, 15% από γενετικούς παράγοντες και άλλα 15% από την ίδια την γυμναστική. 

Το παραπάνω το είχα δει στο αγαπημένο μου γυμναστήριο από τα τόσα που έχω γυρίσει, στη Θεσσαλονίκη και μου είχε κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση και ποτέ δεν το ξεχνάω!

----------


## Giorgos18

Σημερα στην Θηβων στο Περιστερι κατα τις 10 παρα το βραδυ μετρησα γυρω στα 10 ποδηλατα, τα 8 δεν ειχαν φωτα.(καλα για κρανος δε το αναφερω καν)

----------


## botnick

Χαιρετώ την ποδηλατική παρέα από προσωπική εμπειρία  μετά το στρατό είχα πάρει 40 ολόκληρα κιλά! από 80 στα 120  :Sad:  οπού μια μέρα ένας φίλος μου λέει πάμε μια βόλτα με τα ποδήλατα χαλαρά, Μετά από λίγο καιρό το έκανα δεύτερο μεταφορικό μεσώ ώσπου πλέον τώρα είναι το μοναδικό μεταφορικό μου μεσώ  :Smile:  πλέον είμαι 75 κυλλά σταθερά τα τελευταία 7 χρόνια ,βεβαία η διατροφή μου έχει αλλάξει όχι junk food απλά τα ξεσυνήθισα όχι ανθρακούχα ποτά και ελάχιστα γλυκά (για της υπογλυκαιμίες ) η καλλίτερη διατροφή τουλάχιστον για τον δικό μου οργανισμό είναι η μεσογειακή και ποδηλατάκι + λίγη άσκηση βαρακια + μονόζυγο και χτίζεις ένα πολλή καλό  σώμα :Wink:  όταν κάνεις την οποιαδήποτε  άσκηση αγγαρεία δεν έχει τα αποτελέσματα που περιμένεις...

----------


## ipo

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας!

Από τα 120 κιλά πήγες στα 75;!  :Shocked:  Μέσα σε πόσον καιρό κατάφερες να χάσεις έναν άνθρωπο από πάνω σου; Μπράβο!

----------


## cranky

Σιγά το δύσκολο.  :What..?: 
Κι' ένας κολλητός μου, έχασε 95 κιλά σε μιά μέρα.  :Thumbs up: 


*Spoiler:*




			Χώρισε.  :onetooth:   :Biggrin:

----------


## botnick

@cranky :One thumb up:       @ipo μέσα σε ένα χρόνο χωρίς γιατρό διατροφολόγο  άπλα κάνοντας τα παραπάνω που είπα στο προηγούμενο ποστ μου :Wink:

----------


## ipo

Χαρά στο κουράγιο σου. Να χάνεις 4 κιλά το μήνα σταθερά επί ένα χρόνο είναι πολύ δύσκολο. Πάντως δεν είναι καλό για την καρδιά να χάνεις κιλά με τόσο μεγάλο ρυθμό. Κανονικά μέχρι 2 κιλά το μήνα πρέπει.

Μη μου πεις ότι τα 40 κιλά τα είχες πάρει σε ένα χρόνο στο στρατό...

----------


## kostantis

32km σήμερα,τα μισά άσφαλτο και τα άλλα μισά χώμα.
Η σημερινή διαδρομή ήτανε ένα καλό μάθημα για να αρχίσω να μαθαίνω χώμα,τεχνική κλπ.
Το πρώτο πράμα που διαπίστωσα ήτανε ότι χρειάζομαι καλύτερο λάστιχο για χώμα.

Η χωμάτινη διαδρομή δυστηχώς εάν και ήτανε τρομερή,ήτανε γεμάτη μελίσσια.
Κάποιος κορυφαίος μάλιστα έβαλε μερικά ακριβώς πάνω στον δρόμο στην άκρη.
Αυτοί που τα βάζουνε από ποιον πέρνουνε άδεια από τον δήμο;

Θέλω να πάω να ρωτήσω να δω πήραν άραγε άδεια αυτοί που τα βάλανε εκεί;

----------


## kostantis

Πού εξαφανιστήκατε όλοι;
Παρατήσατε το πηδάλι και λιώνετε στις παραλίες; :Biggrin:

----------


## ipo

Κάνω "πηδάλι" (θεσσαλονικώτικο ιδίωμα είναι αυτό; ), αλλά πιο χαλαρά και αραιά. Το παράκανα πριν από μερικές εβδομάδες και καταπόνησα περισσότερο απ' όσο έπρεπε τον τετρακέφαλό μου με συνεχόμενες ποδηλατοβόλτες, οπότε τώρα χρειάζεται προσοχή.

Χτες πήγα μία χαλαρή βόλτα στη λίμνη του Μαραθώνα, με στάσεις για διατάσεις μπας και τη γλιτώσει το πόδι από σοβαρό τραυματισμό. Πολύ καλός καιρός, ενώ μπόλικοι ποδηλάτες έκαναν την ίδια διαδρομή με εμένα. Μάλλον έγινε διάσημη η ομορφιά της.  :Smile: 

Δοκίμασα το μπροστινό φως και φαίνεται πολύ ποιοτικό και δυνατό, μακάρι να αντέξει. Σε σκοτεινά σημεία φωτίζει το δρόμο, αλλά δε θα το πρότεινα για φως μονοπατιού. Εκεί χρειάζεσαι κάτι δυνατότερο.

Πήρα κι ένα παγούρι 750ml (0,5€ από Jumbo), διότι τα 500 ml του προηγούμενου δεν έφταναν με τίποτα σε δίωρη καλοκαιρινή ποδηλασία. Σκέφτομαι να πάρω μία μεταλλική βάση παγουριού, γιατί είδα ότι κάποιες χωράνε μπουκάλια εμφιαλωμένου νερού του 1,5 λίτρου.

Εσύ πήγες πουθενά;

----------


## kostantis

Πήγα το περασμένο Σάββατο και ετοιμάζομαι και για αύριο με την προυπόθεση να είναι καλός ο καιρός και να έχω τον κατάλληλο ελεύθερο χρόνο φυσικά.
Αύριο θα φέρει και ψηφιακή κάποιος από όλους μάλλον οπότε θα σας φτιάξω πάλι. :Razz: 

Ανεβάστε και καμία φωτογραφία να βλέπω και εγώ τα μέρη σας ρε παιδιά μιας και δεν έχω βρεθεί ποτέ κατά εκεί. :Smile:

----------


## ipo

Φωτογραφίες είχα ανεβάσει μαζί με τα review των κινητών.

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...#content_start
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...#content_start

Περιμένουμε από τον Άρδη να ανεβάσει τίποτα από Ποίκιλο και το Mouse από Βάρκιζα. Αν στρίψεις την πλάτη σου στην πόλη, έχει πολύ ωραία θέα η παραλιακή.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Εγώ βρίσκομαι πάντα βράδυ στην παραλιακή. Οπότε πρέπει να κουβαλάω αναγκαστικά μαζί μου τρίποδο και dSLR για να βγάλω φωτογραφίες...  :Sad:

----------


## ipo

Αν έχεις φωτογραφική μηχανή compact που να υποστηρίζει μεγάλους χρόνους έκθεσης, μπορείς να τη στηρίζεις κάπου αλλού (βράχο, τοιχάκι, αυτοκίνητο, ποδήλατο). Έχω βγάλει φωτογραφίες με μεγάλους χρόνους έκθεσης με αυτόν τον τρόπο, όταν δεν είχα τρίποδο.

----------


## kostantis

Μας άνοιξες την όρεξη ρε ipe με την μακαρονάδα. :Biggrin:

----------


## crypter

> Πήρα κι ένα παγούρι 750ml (0,5€ από Jumbo), διότι τα 500 ml του προηγούμενου δεν έφταναν με τίποτα σε δίωρη καλοκαιρινή ποδηλασία. Σκέφτομαι να πάρω μία μεταλλική βάση παγουριού, γιατί είδα ότι κάποιες χωράνε μπουκάλια εμφιαλωμένου νερού του 1,5 λίτρου.


1,5 lίτρο γεμάτο μπουκάλι μου φαίνεται αρκετά βαρύ για εκείνο το σημείο του σκελετού. Τσέκαρε πόσα βάζει ως όριο ο κατασκευαστής. Στο δικό μου sector π.χ. έχει ώς όριο τα ~750ml τεσταρισμένα.  :Thinking:

----------


## ardi21

> Φωτογραφίες είχα ανεβάσει μαζί με τα review των κινητών.
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...#content_start
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...#content_start
> 
> Περιμένουμε από τον Άρδη να ανεβάσει τίποτα από Ποίκιλο και το Mouse από Βάρκιζα. Αν στρίψεις την πλάτη σου στην πόλη, έχει πολύ ωραία θέα η παραλιακή.


Καλα αν περιμενεις απο μενα... Περναω φαση "βαριεμαι το ποδηλατο", δυστυχως.. Ελπιζω να περασει.

btw επειδη ειπες για το παγουρι του jumbo, στο cyclist υπαρχει θεμα οπου λενε οτι παρα πολλα παγουρια (και ακριβα) εχουν εντελως ακαταλληλα πλαστικα τα οποια δεν προοριζονται για να βαζεις τροφη/νερο. Για τσεκαρε το, κριμα ειναι για 3-4 ευρω να καταπινεις οτι να 'ναι.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Πράγματι έχω ακούσει πολλά για την καταλληλότητα των παγουριών. Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω να τα ξεχωρίσω. Ευελπιστώ το δικό μου pro να πληρεί τις προϋποθέσεις.

----------


## kostantis

Πήρα και εγώ καινούριο παγουράκι πριν λίγες ημέρες,ένα iceberg 500αρι,δεν ξέρω όμως το πόσο κατάλληλο είναι.

----------


## ardi21

Για τα παγουρια δειτε αυτο το ποστ http://www.cyclist-friends.gr/showth...248#post299248

Εγω γενικα τα προσεχω αυτα (οτι γλυτωνουμε καλο ειναι). Και στο σπιτι πινω νερο σχεδον παντα απο γυαλινο μπουκαλι

----------


## kostantis

Έχει το σήμα LDPE 4 στον πάτο.

----------


## ipo

Θα καταλάβετε αν το παγούρι σας δεν είναι κατάλληλο, επειδή θα σας ρίξει σε φάση "βαριέμαι το ποδήλατο".  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 11 λεπτά και 17 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> 1,5 lίτρο γεμάτο μπουκάλι μου φαίνεται αρκετά βαρύ για εκείνο το σημείο του σκελετού. Τσέκαρε πόσα βάζει ως όριο ο κατασκευαστής. Στο δικό μου sector π.χ. έχει ώς όριο τα ~750ml τεσταρισμένα.


Μου φαίνεται πολύ παράξενο να μην αντέχει το διαγώνιο τμήμα του σκελετού ενός mountain 1,5 κιλό βάρος. Θα το ψάξω όμως...  :Thinking: 

Ώρες-ώρες μου περνάει από το μυαλό η αγορά ενός υδροδοχείου πλάτης, σαν αυτό που προτείνει ο Άρδης. Αλλά μου χρειάζεται σπάνια τόσο νερό, όταν κάνω διαδρομές άνω των 3 ωρών. Συνήθως για κανένα δίωρο βγαίνω και καταναλώνω 0,5 L ανά ώρα. Οι εταιρείες κατασκευή υδροδοχείων λένε ότι χρειάζεται 1 L νερού ανά ώρα ποδηλασίας σε συνθήκες ζέστης, αλλά δεν μπορώ να πιο τόσο πολύ όταν κάνω άσκηση.

Από τη μία όμως δε μου αρέσει η ιδέα να έχω σακίδιο στην πλάτη (βάρος, κακός αερισμός), από την άλλη είναι πολλά τα λεφτά Άρ(δ)η. 40-50€ για ένα υδροδοχείο 2-3 λίτρων.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Έχει το σήμα LDPE 4 στον πάτο.


Εμένα δεν γράφει αριθμό μέσα στο τρίγωνο...  :Embarassed:

----------


## kostantis

Επικυνδινα τα πράματα τότε... :Razz:

----------


## nmavro73

Υπάρχει κάποιος που να ποδηλατει τα Σαββατοκύριακα στην περιοχή ασπροβαλτας; Το κουβαλαω καμμιά φορά το ποδήλατο και πηγαίνω από το σπίτι που είναι λίγο μετά την ασπροβαλτα μέχρι τα μπαράκια του σταυρού. Είναι πήγαινε έλα 20 χλμ.

----------


## tsigarid

Το μπουκάλι μου έχει ένα τρίγωνο με το 4 μέσα  :Clap:

----------


## ipo

Το παγούρι του Jumbo των 750 ml, έχει επίσης τον αριθμό 4 μέσα στο τρίγωνο. Μια χαρά για παγούρι του μισού ευρώ. Το παλιό μου παγούρι, 0,5 L γερμανικής κατασκευής, δεν έχει σχετική σήμανση.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Το παγούρι του Jumbo των 750 ml, έχει επίσης τον αριθμό 4 μέσα στο τρίγωνο. Μια χαρά για παγούρι του μισού ευρώ. Το παλιό μου παγούρι, 0,5 L γερμανικής κατασκευής, δεν έχει σχετική σήμανση.


 :Worthy:  θα πάω να το πάρω μάλλον... Σε τι χρώματα κυκλοφορεί;  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Από επιλογές, μόνο το λευκό που βλέπεις στην κουνημένη φωτογραφία και το ροζ.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Εξαιρετικά...  :One thumb up:

----------


## pelasgian

> Μου φαίνεται πολύ παράξενο να μην αντέχει το διαγώνιο τμήμα του σκελετού ενός mountain 1,5 κιλό βάρος. Θα το ψάξω όμως...


Μάλλον για τη βάση λέει και τις βίδες. Ο σκελετός αντέχει δεκάδες κιλά. 




> Ώρες-ώρες μου περνάει από το μυαλό η αγορά ενός υδροδοχείου πλάτης, σαν αυτό που προτείνει ο Άρδης. Αλλά μου χρειάζεται σπάνια τόσο νερό, όταν κάνω διαδρομές άνω των 3 ωρών. Συνήθως για κανένα δίωρο βγαίνω και καταναλώνω 0,5 L ανά ώρα. Οι εταιρείες κατασκευή υδροδοχείων λένε ότι χρειάζεται 1 L νερού ανά ώρα ποδηλασίας σε συνθήκες ζέστης, αλλά δεν μπορώ να πιο τόσο πολύ όταν κάνω άσκηση.


Αν σου πουλούσαν και μπαλάτζα για πατάτες, θα σου έλεγαν ότι πρέπει να τρως και 2 πατάτες την ώρα!




> Από τη μία όμως δε μου αρέσει η ιδέα να έχω σακίδιο στην πλάτη (βάρος, κακός αερισμός), από την άλλη είναι πολλά τα λεφτά Άρ(δ)η. 40-50€ για ένα υδροδοχείο 2-3 λίτρων.


Δηλαδή αγοράζεις 100 παγωμένα μπουκαλάκια νερό από το οποιοδήποτε περίπτερο. Επιπλέον πλεονέκτημα του περιπτέρου: παίρνεις και παστελάκι. Α, και το νερό δεν είναι ζεστό σαν κάτουρο. 

Το μόνο αξεσουάρ που θέλω είναι φρεπεδόσταντ με πτυσσόμενο καλαμάκι. 

Ακόμα γελάω με τα γέλια της κυρίας που έπλενε το δρόμο με τη μάνικα, σταματάω μπροστά της με κοιτάει ενώ πάω κατά πάνω της με απορία, «δώσμου λίγο τη μάνικα», με βλέπει να βρέχω κεφάλι, σβέρκο, να βγάζω πετσέτα από το βαλιτσάκι πίσω να σκουπίζομαι, να πίνω και λίγο και να λέω «αααααααααααααχχχχχχχχχχ».

Γελάει ακόμα νομίζω.

----------


## ipo

> Δηλαδή αγοράζεις 100 παγωμένα μπουκαλάκια νερό από το οποιοδήποτε περίπτερο.


Έχω κάνει αυτόν τον υπολογισμό  :Razz: , επειδή στις μεγάλες διαδρομές αγοράζω μεγάλο μπουκάλι νερού (1,5L), πίνω όσο μπορώ επί τόπου και με το υπόλοιπο γεμίζω το παγούρι. Σε 50 βόλτες έχει βγάλει τα λεφτά του το υδροδοχείο. Αλλά τόσο μεγάλες διαδρομές κάνω μία φορά το μήνα, οπότε μάλλον δε συμφέρει, σε συνδυασμό με το γεγονός ότι δε μου αρέσει να κουβαλάω σακίδιο.





> Ακόμα γελάω με τα γέλια της κυρίας που έπλενε το δρόμο με τη μάνικα, σταματάω μπροστά της με κοιτάει ενώ πάω κατά πάνω της με απορία, «δώσμου λίγο τη μάνικα», με βλέπει να βρέχω κεφάλι, σβέρκο, να βγάζω πετσέτα από το βαλιτσάκι πίσω να σκουπίζομαι, να πίνω και λίγο και να λέω «αααααααααααααχχχχχχχχχχ».


Σε κάποιο ποδηλατοφόρουμ είχα διαβάσει σχετική οδηγία. "Αν δείτε κάποιον να ποτίζει ή να πλένει αμάξι το καλοκαίρι, πείτε του να σας βρέξει με το λάστιχο."


Σήμερα το απόγευμα λέω να επιχειρήσω έναν ακόμη λιμνομαραθώνιο.  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

Λαμβάνω την τιμή να ανακοινώσω δημόσια ότι σήμερα στις 18:00 θα λάβει χώρα χαλαρή ασφάλτινη ανάβαση Υμηττού.  :Razz:  Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να έρθει μπορεί να συνεννοηθεί για λεπτομέρειες με εμένα ή τον nm96027.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Τι μου κάνετε... Ποιο είναι το σημείο συνάντησης;

----------


## nm96027

> Τι μου κάνετε... Ποιο είναι το σημείο συνάντησης;


http://maps.google.com/?ll=37.964078...,0.021286&z=16

Θα συναντηθούμε στο ξύλινο σπιτάκι της πυρόσβεσης, στην γέφυρα Κατεχάκη και Καραμολέγκου, στην Καισαριανή. Με αμάξι είναι η αμέσως επόμενη έξοδος μετά την Αττική Όδο, όπως ανεβαίνεις από Μεσογείων (βγαίνεις από την Κατεχάκη, στρίβεις αριστερά κάτω από την γέφυρα). Ή αν έρχεσαι από Καισαριανή είναι η γέφυρα 1km πιο πάνω από το νεκροταφείο Καισαριανής. Λίγα μέτρα πιο πάνω από την γέφυρα είναι το ξύλινο σπιτάκι. 

Υπάρχει χώρος για παρκάρισμα.  :Wink:

----------


## ipo

Ευπειθώς αναφέρω ότι το εγχείρημα πέτυχε.  :Smile:  10 km ανάβασης (20 km πήγαινε-έλα), 650 μέτρα αύξηση υψομέτρου, πολύ πράσινο, φοβερή θέα, μπόλικος κόσμος. Κάναμε αρκετές 6-7 στάσεις για να ξεκουράζομαι εγώ κυρίως, αφού ο Νούμερος είναι σε ανώτερο level σε φυσική κατάσταση.

Φτάσαμε μέχρι το πάρκο κεραιών σε υψόμετρο 930 μέτρων (σύμφωνα με το Google Earth), περίπου 1 χιλιόμετρο από την κορυφή που βρίσκεται η βάση με τα ραντάρ. Μπόλικη κούραση, αλλά με την παρέα πέρασε πολύ ευχάριστα η ώρα και ασκηθήκαμε. Πολύ καλή εμπειρία, σίγουρα θα το ξαναεπιχειρήσω. Ο Υμηττός είναι πανέμορφος και καταπράσινος, είχα δεκαετίες να τον ανέβω.

Είδαμε πολλούς ποδηλάτες, κυρίως με downhill ποδήλατα, αλλά και μερικούς που ανέβαιναν από άσφαλτο.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Σας έβρεξε κανένας με καμία μάνικα;  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

Δυστυχώς δε βρήκαμε στο δρόμο κανένα μανικάρχη να μας καταβρέξει.  :Razz:  Ευτυχώς είχε καλό καιρό οπότε δεν ζεσταθήκαμε πολύ, ενώ βοηθούσε η απογευματινή ώρα που είχε ψιλοπέσει ο ήλιος.

Μου έκανε εντύπωση που είδα μερικούς 40-50 ετών να ανεβαίνουν με το ποδήλατο ή τρέχοντας το βουνό. Όταν βρίσκεσαι στους ελεύθερους δημόσιους χώρους, βλέπεις μία άλλη πτυχή των Ελλήνων που αγαπούν τη φύση και την άθληση.

Α, είδαμε και κάτι homo sapiens να ζευγαρώνουν μέσα σε αυτοκίνητα, αλλά δε δώσαμε σημασία.  :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

ζηλεύω  :Smile:

----------


## nm96027

> Ευπειθώς αναφέρω ότι το εγχείρημα πέτυχε.  10 km ανάβασης (20 km πήγαινε-έλα), 650 μέτρα αύξηση υψομέτρου, πολύ πράσινο, φοβερή θέα, μπόλικος κόσμος. Κάναμε αρκετές 6-7 στάσεις για να ξεκουράζομαι εγώ κυρίως, αφού ο Νούμερος είναι σε ανώτερο level σε φυσική κατάσταση.


Για να είμαστε ακριβείς, ο νούμερος δεν σε ακριβώς ανώτερο level. Απλώς λόγω σχέσεων μετάδοσης μπορεί και ποδηλατεί πιο αργά, αρά κουράζεται λιγότερο. 

Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως με χαλαρούς ρυθμούς η ανάβαση δεν είναι κάτι απίστευτα δύσκολο, ειδικά αν το κάνεις μία φοράς την εβδομάδα. Και ασφαλώς δεν χρειάζεται κάθε φορά να ανεβαίνει κάποιος μέχρι τέρμα: και μέχρι τον αναμεταδότη του ΟΤΕ είναι μία ωραία σχετικά εύκολη ανάβαση. 

Γενικά ο Υμηττός (το συζητούσαμε αυτό και μεταξύ μας ανεβαίνοντας) είναι ένα καλό παράδειγμα πολύ ωραίου φυσικού τοπίου, μόλις 20 λεπτά από το κέντρο.

----------


## vamvakoolas

σημερα μου εκαναν το εξης πειραμα: o vamvakoolas αστικος ποδηλατης!

Πηρα το ΜΤΒ μου (ημιαγωνιστικη version απλως κουμποτα πεταλια διαφορα με το κανονικο και ...carbon τιμονι :Razz: ) και μου δωσαν μια σακα και μια σακουλα να παραδωσω απο Πεντελη->κεντρο.

Το μονο που ζητησα απο τον αγωνιστικο εξοπλισμο μου ηταν....γαντια (μην εχω καμμια πτωση). Ρουχισμος ηταν casual (μακο και σορτσακι) και κρανος. Ξεκινησα 7.30 εφτασα 8.00

Συμπερασματα. Τη παλεψα με το σορτσακι (χωρις pad) αλλα παιδια πως αντεψα χωρις να σκηστει (ανεβα κατεβα ποδηλατο) μιας και φαρδυ...μαλλον απο τυχη. Η μακο (βαμβακερη) αντεψε ιδρωτα αλλα με το που σταματησα μετα απο 2 λεπτα ειχε γινει...σφουγγαροπανο! Δηλαδη σε δουλεια αν πας εισαι οκ εμφανισιακα αλλα θα πρεπει να βρεις τροπο να ξε-ιδρωσεις/στεγνωσεις τα ρουχα σου
Τα κουπωτα πεταλια αν εξαιρεσεις την εκκινηση στα φαναρια...ειναι must!
Οποτε με επιανε ενα φαναρι ημουν μεν μπροστα με τα μηχανακια αλλα προς τα δεξια και οχι στη μεση.
Πηγα απο κεντρικους δρομους (Λ Πεντελης/Μεσογειων/Μιχαλακοπουλου/Β Σοφιας)

Γενικα με τους οδηγους δεν ειχα θεμα (κινδυνος/μποτιλιαρισματα) ουτε με τα λεωφορεια. Παντως οσο ανεβαζε θερμοκρασια τοσο χειροτερα ηταν. 
Συμβουλη: 
Σε λωριδα σε λεωφορους (με 2 και παραπανω λωριδες ανα κατευθυνση) να ειστε στη μεση αντε στη χειροτερη προς τα δεξια λιγο, αν εισαστε τερμα δεξια παιζει να σας τσακισουν σε κανενα καγκελο και δε λογαριαζουν καθολο το ποδηλατο
Οχι νευρα με οδηγους γιατι απλα...θα φτασετε πιο γρηγορα :Respekt: 
παγουρι οπωσδηποτε οπως και κρανος

----------


## manicx

Εγώ με μακό δεν την παλεύω. Ειδικά για δουλειά, 9 χλμ διαδρομή. Εδώ σήμερα πήγα σε super market 7:50 με τα ρούχα του σπιτιού (βερμούδα και μακό), 1.2χλμ, και στο γυρισμό την άκουσα με το ίδρωμα. Το κακό με τα μακό είναι ότι δεν αναπνέει το δέρμα και μετά γίνεται σφουγγαρόπανο. Και ειδικά στη δουλειά, δεν είναι μόνο το στέγνωμα αλλά ότι στεγνώνει και ο ιδρώτας πάνω σου με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται για την υγιεινή. 

Για τις λωρίδες ορθά το λες. Εγώ και να κορνάρουν είμαι στα 3/5 προς δεξιά. Στα 4/5 το φοβάσαι όχι μόνο για αυτοκίνητα αλλά και για πεζούς επειδή δεν σε ακούν. Στα 5/5 θα πάρεις όλα τα καπάκια των αποχετεύσεων παραμάζωμα και θα σε πονέσουν οπίσθια, σφραγίσματα και κλειδώσεις μιας και είναι κακοφτιαγμένα.

Επίσης, ασχέτως των stop, πάντα να κοντοσταματάς. Αν δεν το έκανα 2-3 φορές θα με είχαν πάρει από κάτω κάτι κυρίες με iPod που στα @$%*& το stop. Και πάντα κουδουνάκι ντριν-ντριν σε διασταυρώσεις.

----------


## treli@ris

Δοκιμαστε γυμνοι βρε απο πανω και με μαγιω απο κατω  :Mr. Green:

----------


## senkradvii

> Δοκιμαστε γυμνοι βρε απο πανω και με μαγιω απο κατω


 :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up: 


*Spoiler:*




			Και κυρίως οι φίλες ποδηλάτισσες..  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## manicx

Και αν κυκλοφορεί ο αγανακτισμένος με φετίχ τα ποδηλατικά κολάν, τώρα θα βρεθεί στον παράδεισο...

----------


## ipo

> Σε λωριδα σε λεωφορους (με 2 και παραπανω λωριδες ανα κατευθυνση) να ειστε στη μεση αντε στη χειροτερη προς τα δεξια λιγο, αν εισαστε τερμα δεξια παιζει να σας τσακισουν σε κανενα καγκελο και δε λογαριαζουν καθολο το ποδηλατο


Δεν έχω ακόμα καταλήξει τι πρέπει να κάνω σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις. Αν είσαι τελείως δεξιά, όπως είπες, υπάρχουν πολλοί ασυνείδητοι οδηγοί που δε σε υπολογίζουν και κινούνται σαν να μην υπάρχεις στη δεξιά λωρίδα, αφήνοντας 20 εκατοστά κενό από το τιμόνι σου. Είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο.

Αν κινηθείς στη μέση, αρχίζουν τα κορναρίσματα. Μία φορά πέτυχα έναν τύπο που κορνάριζε, ενώ είχε άλλες δύο λωρίδες δρόμο αριστερά του. Κατόπιν με προσπέρασε βρίζοντας και με έκλεισε επίτηδες, αναγκάζοντάς με να στρίψω απότομα προς το πεζοδρόμιο και να πατήσω φρένο για να μη με ρίξει κάτω. Ο δρόμος μπροστά ήταν τελείως ελεύθερος, τόσο στη δεξιά όσο και στη μεσαία λωρίδα, οπότε ήταν εμφανές ότι το έκανε επίτηδες.

Μία άλλη οδηγός σε κάποιο σημείο που ξεκινούσε 4η (μισή) λωρίδα στα δεξιά, με προσπέρασε ξυστά από τα δεξιά. Η λωρίδα που κινούνταν ήταν για λίγα μέτρα και μισή σε πλάτος, για τη στάση λεωφορείου.

Δυστυχώς πολλοί οδηγοί βλέπουν τους ποδηλάτες ως ενοχλητικά για την κυκλοφορία άτομα, αντί να καταλάβουν ότι εξαιτίας τους μειώνεται το κυκλοφοριακό πρόβλημα.

----------


## Giorgos18

Εγω τις προαλλες ειδα εναν ποδηλατη να κατεβαινει την Πανεπιστημιου με τα χερια στις τσεπες.

Μερικοι ανθρωποι εχουν μυαλο μηδεν, ειτε οδηγανε ποδηλατο ειτε αμαξι ειτε καροτσι λαικης.

----------


## pelasgian

> ζηλεύω


Δεν βρίσκεις θηλυκό homo sapient ή αμάξι;

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Δεν έχω ακόμα καταλήξει τι πρέπει να κάνω σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις. Αν είσαι τελείως δεξιά, όπως είπες, υπάρχουν πολλοί ασυνείδητοι οδηγοί που δε σε υπολογίζουν και κινούνται σαν να μην υπάρχεις στη δεξιά λωρίδα, αφήνοντας 20 εκατοστά κενό από το τιμόνι σου. Είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο.
> 
> Αν κινηθείς στη μέση, αρχίζουν τα κορναρίσματα. Μία φορά πέτυχα έναν τύπο που κορνάριζε, ενώ είχε άλλες δύο λωρίδες δρόμο αριστερά του. Κατόπιν με προσπέρασε βρίζοντας και με έκλεισε επίτηδες, αναγκάζοντάς με να στρίψω απότομα προς το πεζοδρόμιο και να πατήσω φρένο για να μη με ρίξει κάτω. Ο δρόμος μπροστά ήταν τελείως ελεύθερος, τόσο στη δεξιά όσο και στη μεσαία λωρίδα, οπότε ήταν εμφανές ότι το έκανε επίτηδες.
> 
> Μία άλλη οδηγός σε κάποιο σημείο που ξεκινούσε 4η (μισή) λωρίδα στα δεξιά, με προσπέρασε ξυστά από τα δεξιά. Η λωρίδα που κινούνταν ήταν για λίγα μέτρα και μισή σε πλάτος, για τη στάση λεωφορείου.
> 
> Δυστυχώς πολλοί οδηγοί βλέπουν τους ποδηλάτες ως ενοχλητικά για την κυκλοφορία άτομα, αντί να καταλάβουν ότι εξαιτίας τους μειώνεται το κυκλοφοριακό πρόβλημα.


σα συμβουλη--->γραψτε τους αν κορναρουν, φωναζουν κοκ. Θυμαμαι καποτε που ενας ταριφας με ειχε βαλει στο ματι σε ολη τη μεσογειων (απο κεντρο->σταυρο) και οταν φτασαμε σταυρο του λεω:_ Ωραια, τερματισες? λιγο πιο κατω εχουν τις απονομες και τις σαμπανιες_ :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Καγκελο ο ταριφας :One thumb up: 
Επιπλεον με ειδοποιησαν για εναν οδηγο ΟΑΣΑ που κινειται στη μεσογειων (δε ξερω γραμμη) και εχει κομπλεξ με ποδηλατες! με το που δει ποδηλατη θα προσπαθησει να περασει απο πανω του, να τον κλεισει, να του κανει τη ζωη μαρτυριο :Evil:  οποτε ημουν υποψιασμενος και οπλισμενος με ψυχραιμια

----------


## ermoulis

Να ρωτήσω ως τροχοφόρο όχημα που είναι το ποδήλατο δεν μπορώ να κινούμαι όπου γουστάρω;

----------


## sdikr

> Να ρωτήσω ως τροχοφόρο όχημα που είναι το ποδήλατο δεν μπορώ να κινούμαι όπου γουστάρω;


Φυσικά φτάνει να μην δημιουργείς πρόβλημα στην κίνηση
πχ δεν μπορείς να πας με 5 σε έναν δρόμο που είναι για 90  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Να ρωτήσω ως τροχοφόρο όχημα που είναι το ποδήλατο δεν μπορώ να κινούμαι όπου γουστάρω;


Σε δρόμους με πολλές λωρίδες ανά κατεύθυνση πρέπει να κινείσαι όσο το δυνατόν πιο δεξιά. Στο μέσον της λωρίδας, με εξαίρεση κάποιους λεωφορειόδρομους, όπου υπάρχει οδηγία που αναφέρει ότι πρέπει να κινείσαι στο δεξιό τους άκρο. Αλλάζεις λωρίδα μόνο αν βρεις αργό προπορευόμενο όχημα ή θέλεις να στρίψεις αριστερά σε φανάρι. Δεν μπορείς π.χ. να πηγαίνεις με 30 km/h στη μεσαία λωρίδα, ενώ η δεξιά είναι ελεύθερη.

----------


## manicx

Και πάντα χεράκι στην αλλαγή κατεύθυνσης γιατί υπάρχουν μερικά γίδια που αν κινείσαι σε δρόμο με 2 λωρίδες και είσαι δεξιά και φτάνεις σε διασταύρωση, πηγαίνουν αριστερή λωρίδα αυτοί επειδή στη δεξιά είναι ο αλήτης ο ποδηλάτης που μας καθυστερεί κι ενώ εσύ πχ θέλεις να στρίψεις αριστερά στη διασταύρωση αυτός μπορεί να θέλει να στρίψει δεξιά από λάθος λωρίδα περνώντας είτε σύριζα μπροστά σου είτε από πάνω σου. Χειρότερο σημείο για αυτό είναι η διασταύρωση στην πρώην πλ. Κένεντι. Και κουδουνάκι ανά χείρας πάντα με το που φτάνεις στο σημείο που στρίβεις.

----------


## vamvakoolas

και να γινουμε συγκεκριμενοι (βασei ΚΟΚ) 

Απαγορευεται η κυκλοφορια ποδηλατων σε *κλειστους* αυτοκινητοδρομους/δρομους ταχειας κυκλοφορειας (εννοουν Αττικη οδο/εθνικη οδο) και υπαρχει προστιμο

Επισης οπου υπαρχει λεωφορειολωριδα κινουμαστε εντος αυτης. 


Σε ολες τις αλλες περιπτωσεις ΔΕΝ υπαρχει κανενας περιορισμος αρκει να σεβομαστε τους κανονες του ΚΟΚ

(βεβαια συντομα οπως εχω ξαναγραψει θα αλλαξει και θα εχει αλλαγες για τους ποδηλατες  :Wink:  )


Και ενα ευτραπελο: παλια απαγορευοταν η κινηση τροχοφορων που δεν ειχαν μηχανη και δε μπορουσαν να αποκτησουν ταχυτητα πανω απο 40 χλμ την ωρα αν θυμαμαι. Καποια στιγμη ορισμενοι αθλητες εκαναν προπονηση εθνικη οδο γιατι πλεον με κουρσες αναπτυσσεις ταχυτητες ανω των 50χλμ/ωρα. Οποτε περασαν αλλαγη οπου απαγορευονται τα *ποδηλατα*  :ROFL:

----------


## manicx

Άρα απαγορεύεται να διοργανώνονται και αγώνες στη χώρα μας σε εθνικούς δρόμους;  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Άρα απαγορεύεται να διοργανώνονται και αγώνες στη χώρα μας σε εθνικούς δρόμους;



ασφαλως!


Σε καθε αγωνα πρεπει να ειδοποιειται η τροχαια της περιοχης!

Αλλωστε προσφατα το πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα αναβληθηκε γιατι οι τροχονομοι ηταν στους special olympics. Ακομα και σε λαικους αγωνες αν δε ειδοποιειται η τροχαια ειναι θεωρητικα παρανομοι! :Razz:

----------


## pelasgian

ναι, το freeday θεωρείται πλέον πίστα στο midnight club  :Smile: 

παίδες, έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας να βαρέσει σκύλο που επιτέθηκε σε ποδήλατο με maglite με 6D μπαταρίες στο κεφάλι; 

Έπεσα σε κοπάδι με 9 κοπρόσκυλα και δεν πέρασα καλά. Το ένα με έκλεισε το δρόμο και στράφηκα εναντίον του και υποχώρησε, 3-4 με καταδίωξαν και όταν έμεινε ένα που επέμεινε γύρσα το ποδήλατο και το κυνήγησα, αλλά τσαντίστηκα τόσο πολύ που σκέφτομαι να γυρίσω με το αμάξι και άμα τα πετύχω να δω ποιος θα τρομάξει. 

Αυτά τώρα σε κεντρικό δρόμο ευρωπαϊκής πρωτεύουσας.

----------


## manicx

Τι ώρα αυτό; Εγώ τις προάλλες αρκετά πρωί πήγα για ζέσταμα πριν τη δουλειά και μου βγήκαν 2 λύκοι. Αντί για ζέσταμα πήρα φωτιά στο πετάλι ρισκάροντας να πάθω και καμιά μυική ζημιά. Πρωί, επειδή είναι και πιο ήσυχα υπάρχουν πολλά αδέσποτα που ψάχνονται. Με το που βγει ο ήλιος χάσκουν σε πλατείες. Το θέμα είναι μην φας καμιά τούμπα γιατί την έκατσες.

----------


## manicx

Κάτι τέτοια διαβάζω και με πιάνει φόβος:

http://www.sport.gr/default.asp?pid=4&aid=99407

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Κάτι τέτοια διαβάζω και με πιάνει φόβος:
> 
> http://www.sport.gr/default.asp?pid=4&aid=99407


εγω οπως και ολοι οι αθλητες αν τα λαμβαναμε ολα αυτα υποψην μαλλον θα ειμασταν με παντοφλες και πατατακια να βλεπουμε τν αθλητικα ή να παιζουμε tour de france σε pc ολη μερα.

Στη χωρα μας γινονται συνεχεια σοβαρα ατυχηματα και ευτηχως δεν εχουμε θυμα :Evil: 

παραδειγμα
http://aek-podilasia.blogspot.com/20...g-post_04.html 

http://www.hellenic-cycling.gr/compo...-10-2010-.html

κοκ....

επειδη ομως δεν ειναι μπαλα και δε παιζονται χρηματα/στοιχηματα και γενικα δεν ειναι δημοφιλες...δε νοιαζεται κανεις

----------


## Zus

Εντάξει παλικάρια μην ανεβάζετε τέτοιες ειδήσεις. Αρκετά.

----------


## pelasgian

> Στη χωρα μας γινονται συνεχεια σοβαρα ατυχηματα και ευτηχως δεν εχουμε θυμα


 Τι δεν έχουμε θύμα; Πλάκα κάνεις; Δεν έμαθες τα νέα; Το Freeday θα περάσει σήμερα έξω από την Ιταλική πρεσβεία για τους ποδηλάτες που σκοτώθηκαν τις προάλλες.

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Τι δεν έχουμε θύμα; Πλάκα κάνεις; Δεν έμαθες τα νέα; Το Freeday θα περάσει σήμερα έξω από την* Ιταλική πρεσβεία* για τους ποδηλάτες που σκοτώθηκαν τις προάλλες.


θα αναφερεσαι στους ποδηλατες που σκοτωθηκαν στην Ιταλια σε προπονηση.

----------


## lewton

Εγώ έχω μπει σε αυτοκινητόδρομο με το ποδήλατο. Στην Ελβετία!
Με μάζεψε η τροχαία καθώς έβγαινα, μετά από περίπου 1,5 χιλιόμετρο.  :Razz: 
Μαντέψτε το πρόστιμο.  :Whistle:

----------


## pelasgian

πάλι καλά, γιατί εδώ μπήκε ο Ian Hibell και τον μάζεψε ένας κάγκουρας που έκανε κόντρα. 

Λοιπόν βρήκα άκρη για τα επιθετικά αδέσποτα ώστε να μην κάνουμε σαφάρι με το ποδήλατο:
210 5278014, 210 5278009, 1595 ("Γραμμή του Δημότη") ή στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση adespotaath@cityofathens.gr. 

Κύριος Παυλόπουλος. 

Υ.γ. το έμαθα από φίλο καθηγητή στο ΤΕΙ Πειραιά που του όρμησαν τα ίδια σκυλιά προχθές και τον δάγκωσαν στη φτέρνα, του έσκισαν παντελόνι και παρολίγον να τον πατήσει λεωφορείο όταν έκανε ελιγμούς στην ΙΕΡΑ ΟΔΟ έξω από το δήμο Αθηναίων τμήμα καθαριότητας και πίσω από το γεωπονικο πανεπιστήμιο στην οδό πολυκάρπου και χαρτεργατών.

----------


## ipo

Σήμερα το απόγευμα θα ανεβούμε πάλι τον Υμηττό από άσφαλτο. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να μάθει λεπτομέρειες από εμένα ή το Νούμερο.

----------


## pelasgian

Χθες πήγαμε Χασιά με το Freeday, πολύ πολύ ωραία.

----------


## ipo

Σήμερα πιάσαμε κορυφή στον Υμηττό, στα 1000 μέτρα που είναι η πύλη της βάσης της αεροπορίας. 11,3 χιλιόμετρα ανάβαση με υψομετρική διαφορά 700 μέτρων, σε κάτι λιγότερο από 2 ώρες με 4 στάσεις. Είχαμε λίγο αέρα κόντρα, αλλά μας τουλάχιστον μας δρόσιζε διότι ο ήλιος βαρούσε. Είδαμε πάνω από 30 ποδηλάτες στη διαδρομή.

Με το νέο δισκοβραχίωνα απέκτησα τις κοντύτερες σχέσει που ήθελα, αν και θα μου άρεσε να έχω ακόμη πιο κοντές. Τώρα μπορώ να ανεβαίνω άνετα με 7,5 km/h με την κοντύτερη μου σχέση, ενώ πριν με τον ίδιο ρυθμό πεταλαρίσματος πήγαινα με 9 km/h.

----------


## Tsene

Λίγο ανατριχιαστικό  :Shocked: 

Φλεβίτιδα "σοκ" αμερικανού ποδηλάτη τρομάζει

----------


## Νikosanagn

Λίγο?.

----------


## tsigarid

Μόλις γύρισα από τη θάλασσα. Έχω πάει ήδη 3-4 φορές με το ποδήλατο, γαμώ τις βόλτες, αλλά ο ήλιος βάραγε σήμερα. Η νυχτερινή επιστροφή πολύ καλύτερη... Ίσως πάω και αύριο. 16+16 μίλια, σχεδόν όλα επίπεδα.

----------


## ipo

Μετά την κάτακτηση της κορυφής του Υμηττού, που σίγουρα θα επαναληφθεί, σκέφτομαι να οργανώσω μία ασφάλτινη ανάβαση στην κορυφή της Πάρνηθας. Είναι όμως μεγάλο σκαλοπάτι στο βαθμό δυσκολίας, αφού πρόκειται για υψόμετρο 1.300 μέτρων, με εκκίνηση από τα 200 μέτρα και απόσταση 30 km.

Μάλλον δεν μπορεί να γίνει απόγευμα, διότι δε φτάνει ο χρόνος. Μαζί με τις στάσεις θα είναι πάνω από 5 ώρες πήγαινε-έλα. Οπότε θέλει πολύ πρωινό ξύπνημα για να μη μας φάει ο ήλιος και η ζέστη.

Ενδιαφέρεται κανείς;

----------


## nm96027

> Μετά την κάτακτηση της κορυφής του Υμηττού, που σίγουρα θα επαναληφθεί, σκέφτομαι να οργανώσω μία ασφάλτινη ανάβαση στην κορυφή της Πάρνηθας. Είναι όμως μεγάλο σκαλοπάτι στο βαθμό δυσκολίας, αφού πρόκειται για υψόμετρο 1.300 μέτρων, με εκκίνηση από τα 200 μέτρα και απόσταση 30 km.
> 
> Μάλλον δεν μπορεί να γίνει απόγευμα, διότι δε φτάνει ο χρόνος. Μαζί με τις στάσεις θα είναι πάνω από 5 ώρες πήγαινε-έλα. Οπότε θέλει πολύ πρωινό ξύπνημα για να μη μας φάει ο ήλιος και η ζέστη.
> 
> Ενδιαφέρεται κανείς;


Εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να είμαι διαθέσιμος το επόμενο ΣΚ.

----------


## pelasgian

> Μόλις γύρισα από τη θάλασσα. Έχω πάει ήδη 3-4 φορές με το ποδήλατο, γαμώ τις βόλτες, αλλά ο ήλιος βάραγε σήμερα. Η νυχτερινή επιστροφή πολύ καλύτερη... Ίσως πάω και αύριο. 16+16 μίλια, σχεδόν όλα επίπεδα.


Στο μυαλό μου είσαι. Ολο λέω, αλλά κανείς δεν πάει γιατί θέλουν αμάξι και μέρα, όχι ποδήλατο και απόγευμα.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Μετά την κάτακτηση της κορυφής του Υμηττού, που σίγουρα θα επαναληφθεί, σκέφτομαι να οργανώσω μία ασφάλτινη ανάβαση στην κορυφή της Πάρνηθας. Είναι όμως μεγάλο σκαλοπάτι στο βαθμό δυσκολίας, αφού πρόκειται για υψόμετρο 1.300 μέτρων, με εκκίνηση από τα 200 μέτρα και απόσταση 30 km.
> 
> Μάλλον δεν μπορεί να γίνει απόγευμα, διότι δε φτάνει ο χρόνος. Μαζί με τις στάσεις θα είναι πάνω από 5 ώρες πήγαινε-έλα. Οπότε θέλει πολύ πρωινό ξύπνημα για να μη μας φάει ο ήλιος και η ζέστη.
> 
> Ενδιαφέρεται κανείς;



Ωραία ανηφορίτσα αυτή, την έχω κάνει μέχρι τα τελεφερικ.

Πρoψες πήγα freeday στην Χασιά, ωραία ήταν 70χλμετράκια, αλλα το γόνατό μου δεν έχει συνέλθει ακόμα.

----------


## ipo

> Ωραία ανηφορίτσα αυτή, την έχω κάνει μέχρι τα τελεφερικ.


Το τελεφερίκ είναι σε υψόμετρο 490 μέτρων. Πρακτικά εκεί αρχίζει η δύσκολη ανάβαση για τα 1300 μέτρα, αφού μέχρι εκεί είναι μικρή η κλίση.

Περαστικά για το πόδι!

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Χθες έκανα 45 χιλιόμετρα, τα πιο πολλά flat. Ήταν αρκετά ευχάριστο και δεν θα έλεγα δύσκολο αλλά δεν έχει την ίδια άποψη και ο πισινός μου!  :Very Happy:  Τουλάχιστον σήμερα είναι καλύτερα.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Το τελεφερίκ είναι σε υψόμετρο 490 μέτρων. Πρακτικά εκεί αρχίζει η δύσκολη ανάβαση για τα 1300 μέτρα, αφού μέχρι εκεί είναι μικρή η κλίση.
> 
> Περαστικά για το πόδι!


 Είναι πολύ δύσκολο τότε, γιατί και μέχρι εκεί δεν είναι καθόλου λίγο ούτε η απόσταση ούτε η κλίση.

----------


## ipo

Κατάλαβα, είναι αγγούρι η διαδρομή.  :Razz:  Ίσως χρειαστούμε μερικούς ακόμα Υμηττούς και Πεντέλες, πριν επιχειρήσουμε την Πάρνηθα.

Τώρα που άλλαξα δισκοβραχίωνα και έχω κοντές σχέσεις, όπως στα καινούρια ποδήλατα, θα επιχειρήσω μία ανάβαση Πεντέλης στην ψηλή κορυφή των 1100 μέτρων στην παλαιά βάση με τα ραντάρ. Θα το κάνω μέσα στον Ιούλιο κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Μεγειά  :Razz: 

Σκελετό πότε θα αλλάξεις?!  :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

> Μεγειά 
> 
> Σκελετό πότε θα αλλάξεις?!


Ευχαριστώ. Πλάκα-πλάκα ο σκελετός που έχω μου είναι λίγο μικρός, οπότε το τιμόνι είναι χαμηλά. Γι' αυτό πιστεύω ότι δε θα με παραξενέψει πολύ η μετάβαση σε κούρσα.

Σκελετό δεν αλλάζω προς το παρόν, αλλά για ένα τιμόνι με κούρμπα προς τα πάνω δε θα έλεγα όχι. Πάντως έμεινα πολύ ευχαριστημένος από την αλλαγή δισκοβραχίωνα και ήδη κοιτάζω να βρω σε ελληνικό ποδηλατάδικο μία από τις εξαπλές βιδωτές κασσέτες που είχε βγάλει η Shimano με εύρος 14-32 (τώρα έχω 14-28). Online βλέπω ότι έχουν μόνο τις πιο συνηθισμένες 14-28 με κόστος 6-10€, αλλά ίσως έχει ξεμείνει σε κανένα ράφι μία 14-32.

----------


## ipo

Ανεβάζω ένα kmz (για Google Earth), ώστε να δείτε τη διαδρομή που προτείνω για ανάβαση στην κορυφή των 1100μ της Πεντέλης. Σημείο εκκίνησης τα Άνω Βριλήσσια και συγκεκριμένα η διασταύρωση της Λεωφόρου Αναπαύσεως με τη Λεωφόρο Πεντέλης.

Η διαδρομή περνάει μέσα από τη Νέα Πεντέλη και βγαίνει κατόπιν στον ορεινό δρόμο που οδηγεί στην κορυφή. Πρόκειται για ανάβαση υψομετρικής διαφοράς 800 μέτρων και μήκους 12 km. Θα μας πάρει κανένα 2ωρο το ανέβασμα, μαζί με τις στάσεις και μισή ώρα το κατέβασμα. Ψηθείτε!  :Razz: 

Αρχικά σκόπευα να το κάνω μόνος μου από Κεφαλάρι, αλλά έβαλα τη διαδρομή από Βριλήσσια για να είναι πιο εύκολη η πρόσβαση στους ερχόμενους από Νότο, ενώ μειώνεται και βαθμός δυσκολίας στα πρώτα χιλιόμετρα.

----------


## tsigarid

> Κατάλαβα, είναι αγγούρι η διαδρομή.  Ίσως χρειαστούμε μερικούς ακόμα Υμηττούς και Πεντέλες, πριν επιχειρήσουμε την Πάρνηθα.


Μη μασάς, δοκίμασέ το και ας γυρίσεις πίσω στα μισά αν αποδειχτεί παλούκι.  :Clap:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ipo μην λές μόνο πόσα χιλιόμετρά είναι ... να τα λες και σε μίλια για να καταλαβαίνει και ο tsigarid  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Και το υψόμετρο σε πόδια, τη θερμοκρασία σε βαθμούς Fahrenheit, το βάρος σε pounds και τον όγκο σε γαλόνια. Τι παράξενος λαός!  :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Χθες έκανα 45 χιλιόμετρα, τα πιο πολλά flat. Ήταν αρκετά ευχάριστο και δεν θα έλεγα δύσκολο αλλά δεν έχει την ίδια άποψη και ο πισινός μου!  Τουλάχιστον σήμερα είναι καλύτερα.


Ήθελα να πω ότι χρησιμοποιώ το κινητό μου (nokia 5230) για tracking της διαδρομής και χθες έκανε tracking για 3.5 ώρες και μπορούσε και άλλο (λογικά κανένα 5ώρο αν είναι καλά φορτισμένο). Δεν περίμενα να κρατάει τόσο η μπαταρία του με ανοιχτό το GPS.

----------


## tsigarid

> Και το υψόμετρο σε πόδια, τη θερμοκρασία σε βαθμούς Fahrenheit, το βάρος σε pounds και τον όγκο σε γαλόνια. Τι παράξενος λαός!


Να είσαι σίγουρος ότι τότε δεν θα σε καταλάβει ο tsigarid  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: tsigarid πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ήθελα να πω ότι χρησιμοποιώ το κινητό μου (nokia 5230) για tracking της διαδρομής και χθες έκανε tracking για 3.5 ώρες και μπορούσε και άλλο (λογικά κανένα 5ώρο αν είναι καλά φορτισμένο). Δεν περίμενα να κρατάει τόσο η μπαταρία του με ανοιχτό το GPS.


Το δικό μου κρατάει κανένα 6ωρο χοντρικά, ξεκινώντας από τελείως γεμάτο. Θα ήθελα να κρατάει παραπάνω....

----------


## Zus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3kWd...layer_embedded

----------


## ipo

Πόσο ανεύθυνος είναι ο οδηγός του Citroen που τραυμάτισε δύο ποδηλάτες για να αποφύγει το δέντρο; Ας έπεφτε στα χωράφια καλύτερα, όχι πάνω στους ποδηλάτες που κάνουν αγώνα...

----------


## Νikosanagn

Έλεος κοίτα τι έκανε.....  :Thumb down:

----------


## kostantis

Έλεος αμάν οδηγάρα.
Ας έμπαινε και λίγο μέσα στο χωράφι που λέει και ο ipo...

----------


## vamvakoolas

1)στο βιντεο παρακολουθειτε το tour de france κατι σαν τη formula 1 στη ποδηλασια
2)Το ΙΧ ειναι αποτι διακρινο δημοσιογραφικο και μαλιστα πρεπει να ειναι ασχετοι γιατι "θερισαν" τους ποδηλατες και ουτε καν σταματησαν! (μιλαμε για επαγγελματιες ποδηλατες)
3)Επειδη εχω τρεξει σε παρομοιο αγωνα (στους ιδιους δρομους) εχει τυχει και εμενα να με κλεισουν ΙΧ ή να με γεμισουν σκονη αλλα τωρα αυτο που εγινε ειναι φονικο!

parte mia idea


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz5YLR8pBN0

........Auto merged post: vamvakoolas πρόσθεσε 40 λεπτά και 8 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

τελικα επεσα μεσα για την ιδι0τητα του ΙΧ

http://www.newsit.gr/default.php?pna...=86502&catid=1

----------


## ipo

> Ευτυχώς για τους ποδηλάτες δεν υπήρξε κάποιος πολύ σοβαρός τραυματισμός, ωστόσο η πτώση τους στοίχισε στον αγώνα τους.


Ειδικά ο ένας που πετάχτηκε στο φράχτη, νόμιζα ότι θα είχε σπάσει μερικά κόκαλα. Ευτυχώς όμως τη γλίτωσαν.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Το δικό μου κρατάει κανένα 6ωρο χοντρικά, ξεκινώντας από τελείως γεμάτο. Θα ήθελα να κρατάει παραπάνω....


ΟΚ! και εγώ το ανέφερα επειδή θυμάμαι ότι μερικοί είπατε ότι δεν είστε πολύ ευχαριστημένοι από την απόδοση του κινητού. Μια που με καλύπτει το 3ωρο, πόσο μάλλον το 6ώρο συνεχούς καταγραφής, είπα να το αναφέρω  :Smile:

----------


## adabter

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3kWd...layer_embedded


το ωραιο ειναι πως ο ενας ποδηλατης βοηθαει τον αλλον. μπραβο, ωραιοα αθλημα

----------


## senkradvii

> το ωραιο ειναι πως ο ενας ποδηλατης βοηθαει τον αλλον. μπραβο, ωραιοα αθλημα


Δεν νομίζω σε κανένα άθλημα ταχύτητας να σταματάει ο ανταγωνιστής σου για να σε βοηθήσει.. Αν είναι έτσι η Πατουλίδου για παράδειγμα δεν θα έπαιρνε ποτέ το χρυσό!

----------


## manicx

> Δεν νομίζω σε κανένα άθλημα ταχύτητας να σταματάει ο ανταγωνιστής σου για να σε βοηθήσει.. Αν είναι έτσι η Πατουλίδου για παράδειγμα δεν θα έπαιρνε ποτέ το χρυσό!


To ίδιο παράδειγμα είχα στο μυαλό μου!  :One thumb up:

----------


## ipo

> το ωραιο ειναι πως ο ενας ποδηλατης βοηθαει τον αλλον. μπραβο, ωραιοα αθλημα


Οι ποδηλάτες που τραυματίζονται δε μένουν αβοήθητοι. Ακολουθούν αυτοκίνητα με προσωπικό που παρέχει πρώτες βοήθειες.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 44 λεπτά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Σήμερα είχα πάλι επίσκεψη σε ποδηλατάδικο. Αντικατέστησα μία σπασμένη ακτίνα και φόρεσα ένα 8πλο βιδωτό ελεύθερο 13-32. Έμπειρος ο ποδηλατάς, δεν είχα ξαναπάει σε αυτόν. Οι άλλοι ποδηλατάδες μου έλεγαν ότι η 7πλη κασσέτα θα μπει οριακά στο ποδήλατό μου ή ότι δε θα πάρει με τίποτα πάνω από 6πλέτα αν δεν αλλάξω κέντρο τροχού, ντεραγιέ και λεβιέ, αλλά ο συγκεκριμένος με μία ώρα προσπάθεια τα κατάφερε.

Δυστυχώς δεν είχε την αντίστοιχη βιδωτή 8πλέτα σε 13-34 που βγάζει η Sunrace. Αλλά ΟΚ, το γρανάζι 13-32 είναι σημαντική αναβάθμιση σε σχέση με το 14-28 που είχα πριν. Πάντως μου φάνηκε ακριβός, αφού πουλούσε 25€ το ανταλλακτικό που στο Amazon έχει 16€ με τα μεταφορικά.

----------


## blade_

τραγικο...

http://news247.gr/kosmos/news/agria_...h.1184717.html

----------


## sdikr

> τραγικο...
> 
> http://news247.gr/kosmos/news/agria_...h.1184717.html



Τραγικό;

που ήταν η ομάδα,  με τι ταχύτητα,  όταν τους κάνανε σήμα να πάνε δεξιά τι κάνανε; (ή αριστερά για την Αγγλία)

το ότι είσαι σε ποδήλατο δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν ισχύει ο ΚΟΚ για εσένα.

Ξέρεις όταν έχεις ενα μόνο ποδήλατο  όλα είναι μια χαρά,  όταν έχεις 7 ποδήλατα το ένα πίσω απο το άλλο πάλι μια χαρά,   όταν τα 7 θέλουν να είναι παράλληλα  είναι πρόβλημα (και δεν το προβλέπει κάν ο ΚΟΚ,  η καλύτερα δεν το επιτρέπει) 

Αν είσαι αργό όχημα και σου κάνει σήμα ο απο πίσω και εσύ δεν μπορείς να καλύψεις το όριο ταχύτητας,  είναι υποχρέωση σου (πρόσεξε, υποχρέωση,  όχι αν θέλεις)  να του παραχωρήσεις την δυνατότητα να σε προσπεράσει εφόσον δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στην κίνηση του δρόμου,  εσύ μπορεί ακόμα και να σταματήσεις

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Τραγικό;
> 
> που ήταν η ομάδα,  με τι ταχύτητα,  όταν τους κάνανε σήμα να πάνε δεξιά τι κάνανε; (ή αριστερά για την Αγγλία)
> 
> το ότι είσαι σε ποδήλατο δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν ισχύει ο ΚΟΚ για εσένα.
> 
> Ξέρεις όταν έχεις ενα μόνο ποδήλατο  όλα είναι μια χαρά,  όταν έχεις 7 ποδήλατα το ένα πίσω απο το άλλο πάλι μια χαρά,   όταν τα 7 θέλουν να είναι παράλληλα  είναι πρόβλημα (και δεν το προβλέπει κάν ο ΚΟΚ,  η καλύτερα δεν το επιτρέπει) 
> 
> Αν είσαι αργό όχημα και σου κάνει σήμα ο απο πίσω και εσύ δεν μπορείς να καλύψεις το όριο ταχύτητας,  είναι υποχρέωση σου (πρόσεξε, υποχρέωση,  όχι αν θέλεις)  να του παραχωρήσεις την δυνατότητα να σε προσπεράσει εφόσον δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στην κίνηση του δρόμου,  εσύ μπορεί ακόμα και να σταματήσεις


ενδιαφέρον το ότι σου έρχονται όλα αυτά στο μυαλό όταν βλέπεις το παραπάνω βιντεάκι.

----------


## senkradvii

Τραγικό σίγουρα είναι το να κατεβαίνεις από το αμάξι και να αρχίσεις να δέρνεις αγνώστους πάντως!

Από την άλλη μου έχει τύχει πάνω από 2 φορές από την αρχή του καλοκαιριού, ποδηλάτες σε επαρχιακό δρόμο γεμάτο στροφές, καθιστώντας τα προσπεράσματα αρκετά δύσκολα και τα σημεία λίγα ανά χιλιόμετρα, να μην πηγαίνουν ο ένας πίσω από τον άλλον αλλά δίπλα δίπλα αναγκάζοντας με ή να φρενάρω για να μην πέσω πάνω τους και στη συνέχεια να τους ακολουθώ στον ρυθμό των ~30χ.α.ω ή να επιχειρώ ριψοκίνδυνα προσπεράσματα. 

Πάντα ήθελα να το σημειώσω και εδώ αλλά το ξεχνούσα μετά όταν έφτανα στην δουλειά.

----------


## blade_

> Τραγικό;
> 
> που ήταν η ομάδα,  με τι ταχύτητα,  όταν τους κάνανε σήμα να πάνε δεξιά τι κάνανε; (ή αριστερά για την Αγγλία)
> 
> το ότι είσαι σε ποδήλατο δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν ισχύει ο ΚΟΚ για εσένα.
> 
> Ξέρεις όταν έχεις ενα μόνο ποδήλατο  όλα είναι μια χαρά,  όταν έχεις 7 ποδήλατα το ένα πίσω απο το άλλο πάλι μια χαρά,   όταν τα 7 θέλουν να είναι παράλληλα  είναι πρόβλημα (και δεν το προβλέπει κάν ο ΚΟΚ,  η καλύτερα δεν το επιτρέπει) 
> 
> Αν είσαι αργό όχημα και σου κάνει σήμα ο απο πίσω και εσύ δεν μπορείς να καλύψεις το όριο ταχύτητας,  είναι υποχρέωση σου (πρόσεξε, υποχρέωση,  όχι αν θέλεις)  να του παραχωρήσεις την δυνατότητα να σε προσπεράσει εφόσον δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στην κίνηση του δρόμου,  εσύ μπορεί ακόμα και να σταματήσεις


καμια διαφωνια

ωστοσο επισης ειναι υποχρεωση σου(προσεξε, υποχρεωση, οχι αν θελεις) να μην επιτεθεις σωματικα στον αλλο ,επειδη σε καθυστερουσε  :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> ενδιαφέρον το ότι σου έρχονται όλα αυτά στο μυαλό όταν βλέπεις το παραπάνω βιντεάκι.



Βασικά μου έρχεται το τι έγινε πριν το βιντεακί,
Αν μιλάμε καθαρά για το βιντεακι, ναι είναι τραγικό αυτό που έγινε.

........Auto merged post: sdikr πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> καμια διαφωνια
> 
> ωστοσο επισης ειναι υποχρεωση σου(προσεξε, υποχρεωση, οχι αν θελεις) να μην επιτεθεις σωματικα στον αλλο ,επειδη σε καθυστερουσε



Καμιά διαφωνία σε αυτό,  όταν όμως κάποιος δεν κάνει αυτό που είναι υποχρέωση του ή ο τρόπος που θα έπρεπε να είναι αλλάζουν πολλά πράγματα.

Ζητώ συγνώμη που θέλω να έχω την πλήρη εικόνα το πως έγινε κάτι πριν το χαρακτηρίσω τραγικό

----------


## blade_

δε χρειαζονται ειρωνιες φιλε μου...αλλα οπως κ να το κανεις ειναι 100 φορες πιο τραγικο το να πλακωσεις καποιον ,παρα το να του κλεινεις το δρομο

ολοι τα εχουμε περασει στο δρομο αυτα..ολοι


τωρα αν αντιδρας κ εσυ ετσι..προσεξε το

----------


## sdikr

> δε χρειαζονται ειρωνιες φιλε μου...αλλα οπως κ να το κανεις ειναι 100 φορες πιο τραγικο το να πλακωσεις καποιον ,παρα το να του κλεινεις το δρομο
> 
> ολοι τα εχουμε περασει στο δρομο αυτα..ολοι
> 
> 
> τωρα αν αντιδρας κ εσυ ετσι..προσεξε το


οχι δεν αντιδράω έτσι,  (ακόμα)  
άλλα όταν μου βγάζεις τίτλο,  τράγικο,  χωρίς να έχουμε πλήρη εικόνα τι έγινε,  εεε είναι κάπως.

Στην τελική,  κανένας δεν τήρησε τους νόμους, όποτε όλα μια χαρά

----------


## blade_

ενταξει ρε φιλε δεν εννοουσα με το τραγικο οτι τον πεθανε κιολας...μια εκφραση ειναι και σιγουρα η αντιδραση του οδηγου ειναι υπερβολικη

 :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> ενταξει ρε φιλε δεν εννοουσα με το τραγικο οτι τον πεθανε κιολας...μια εκφραση ειναι και σιγουρα η αντιδραση του οδηγου ειναι υπερβολικη


Και ξαναλέω, υπερβολική ως προς τι;  δεν ξέρουμε τι έγινε πρίν απο αυτό.

Σκέψου να  είσαι στόν δρόμο,  να δεις ποδηλάτη μπροστά,  να τους κάνεις σήμα να περάσεις,  να σε γράφουν,   να πας να τους περάσεις και εκεί να σκάσει ο διάολος και να βρεις έναν τοίχο.

Εσύ βγάζεις σε βίντεο μόνο το αποτέλεσμα,  δεν είδαμε όμως πως έφτασε εκεί.

Με μηχανή είμαι  στον δρόμο σχεδόν όλη την μέρα,  κόκκινο φανάρι δεν θα περάσω,  χώσιμο θα κάνω όταν όλοι ειναι σταματημένοι.
Και όμως βλέπω μερικούς με ποδήλατο,  όχι απλά δεν σέβονται το φανάρι,  άλλα μετά είναι στα χάι τους και πάνε με το πάσο τους στον δρόμο.  Ουτε κάν κάνουν τον κόπο να κοιτάξουν την κίνηση πίσω τους

υπάρχει ο ΚΟΚ για κάποιο λόγο,   οι ποδηλάτες συνήθως δεν τον ακολουθούν (και μην τολμήσεις να τους πατήσεις τον ποδηλατοδρόμο)

----------


## tsoukase

Ουπςςςς

----------


## blade_

μαζι σου ειμαι..τα ξερω κ τα ζω αυτα καθημερινα..ειδικα το τελευταιο με τον ποδηλατοδρομο ειναι απιστευτο..λες κ τους σκοτωσες τη μανα,απιστευτη αγενεια

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Ουπςςςς


καρέκλα αυτοκινήτου θα βάλω από αύριο  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> μαζι σου ειμαι..τα ξερω κ τα ζω αυτα καθημερινα..ειδικα το τελευταιο με τον ποδηλατοδρομο ειναι απιστευτο..λες κ τους σκοτωσες τη μανα,απιστευτη αγενεια


Αυτή η αγένεια είναι κάτι που το έχουμε άσχετα με το τι καβαλάμε!

αυτή η καταραμένη αγένεια είναι και το μεγάλο πρόβλημα, σε δρόμους, σε πεζόδρομους, σε ποδηλατοδρόμους.
Πραγματικά τον ποδηλάτη στον δρόμο θέλω να τον σεβαστώ,  αλλά αυτός δεν σέβεται καν τον εαυτό του!
Πας και μετα μια βόλτα στην παραλία και αλλάζεις εντελώς γνώμη  :Vava: 

Τις προάλλες,  είμαι συνοδηγός μαζί με τον πατέρα μου,  κατεβαίνουμε την Αλεξάνδρου Σταύρου που γίνεται Συνδίκα,  μπροστά μας 3 ποδηλάτες.

Αντί να πάνε στην άκρη,  κάνουν το κύκνος  (και οι 3 παράλληλα)
Με τα πολλά και εφόσον δεν περνάει κανείς απο το αντίθετο ρευμά,   τους προσπερνάμε.

Λογικά το φανάρι μας πιάνει,  και τι κάνουν τα αστέρια;
Περνάνε μπροστά μας και συνεχίζουν μετά το φανάρι στο 3 παράλληλα.

φυσικά στον κόσμο τους,  τα 5 χλμ  θα ήταν καλά,  συνεχίζουμε,  πάλι ασφαλής προσπέραση  για το φανάρι της Δελφών.
Και πάλι μια απο τα ίδια, περνάνε μπροστά και μετά περνά περνά η μέλισσα,  σταματήσαμε στην άκρη για 10 λεπτά και συνεχίσαμε μετά.

Το να κατέβω απο το αμάξι να του ρίξω μια στην μάπα,  ήταν πολύ κοντά,  άπλα΄είμασταν όλοι χαλαροί.

Πραγματικά ερώτηση,
Γιατί μπήκαν παράλληλα;
Γιατί πηγαίναν με κάτω απο 5χλμ  σε δρόμο που μπορείς να πας με 50;  (παρεμπόδιση κυκλοφορίας το λένε) 
Γιατί ενώ τους σεβαστήκαμε για 1, 2 φανάρια,  αντί να περάσουμε σύριζα δίπλα τους,  αυτοί συνεχίσανε να μπαίνουν μπροστά σε παράλληλη φάση; 

είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα που πρέπει να κάνουμε όλοι μας στον δρόμο ώστε όλα να πάνε καλά.

Τον έχω δεί τον άλλον  να μπαίνει μπροστά μου (εγω με μηχανή)  και μετά να ξεκινά σιγά σιγά να κάνει πετάλι, και δεν πάει κάν στα δεξιά!
Να βγαίνει απο το στενό (ενώ δεν έχει προτεραιότητα)  και απλά να συνεχίζει στον κόσμο του.

Πραγματικά θεωρώ οτι πρέπει τα ποδήλατα να έχουν πινακίδα, καθώς και την ελάχιστη γνώση ΚΟΚ

----------


## blade_

πολυ απλα εκμεταλλευονται καταστασεις,δυστυχως στην ελλαδα ειμαστε κ αρκετα εγωισταροι ..και τα αποτελεσματα ειναι εμφανη..

----------


## Νikosanagn

Εγω προσωπικά κοιτάω συνέχεια μα συνέχεια πίσω μου οταν βρίσκομαι με το ποδήλατο σε κάποιο δρόμο, στο σημείο που εμποδίζω το αμάξι, κολλάω στο πεζοδρόμιο και του λέω να περάσει με το χέρι, Θα μπορούσα να μην το κάνω, αλλα για εμλενα δεν κοστίζει κάτι (τις πιο πολλες φορες ειναι διασκέδαση, και οχι πραγματική μετακίνηση), σε αυτόν ομως που γυρναει απο την δουλειά και θέλει σπίτι να φαει να κάνει ενα μπάνιο και να πέσει κοστίζει πολλά.

Πολλές φορές μάλιστα τα αμάξια και ίσως οι άπειροι οδηγοί δεν με προσπερνάνε και ας έχουν χώρο, γιατί δεν ξέρουν αν εγώ τον έχω δει, αυτό ειναι καλό. βέβαια υπάρχουν και άλλοι που περνάνε με αρκετή ταχύτητα απο πολύ κοντά σου, και αυτό ειναι επικύνδυνο.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Πραγματικά θεωρώ οτι πρέπει τα ποδήλατα να έχουν πινακίδα, καθώς και την ελάχιστη γνώση ΚΟΚ


αυτό δεν είναι κακή ιδέα αν ο ποδηλάτης θέλει να βγαίνει σε δρόμο.

........Auto merged post: zoup πρόσθεσε 10 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

πάντως τα πιο πολλά από αυτά που αναφέρετε παραπάνω είναι θέμα τρόπων και κοινής λογικής (τα οποία δυστυχώς απουσιάζουν πολύ συχνά). ένας άνθρωπος που σέβεται τον συνάνθρωπό του αλλά και τον ίδιο του τον εαυτό λογικά θα συμπεριφερθεί σωστά σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Αντικατοπτρισμός της κοινωνίας μας είναι το πως κυκλοφορούμε στους δρόμους.

----------


## sdikr

> αυτό δεν είναι κακή ιδέα αν ο ποδηλάτης θέλει να βγαίνει σε δρόμο.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: zoup πρόσθεσε 10 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> πάντως τα πιο πολλά από αυτά που αναφέρετε παραπάνω είναι θέμα τρόπων και κοινής λογικής (τα οποία δυστυχώς απουσιάζουν πολύ συχνά). ένας άνθρωπος που σέβεται τον συνάνθρωπό του αλλά και τον ίδιο του τον εαυτό λογικά θα συμπεριφερθεί σωστά σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις.



οπότε πάμε στο θέμα που ξεκίνησε την όλη διαμάχη,

ξέρουμε αν ο ποδηλάτης ήταν σωστός ως προς αυτός με το αυτοκίνητο; 


ΥΓ το βίντεο είναι για κάποιον που βγήκε στον δρόμο

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> οπότε πάμε στο θέμα που ξεκίνησε την όλη διαμάχη,
> ξέρουμε αν ο ποδηλάτης ήταν σωστός ως προς αυτός με το αυτοκίνητο; 
> ΥΓ το βίντεο είναι για κάποιον που βγήκε στον δρόμο


όχι, αλλά ξέρουμε ότι η αντίδραση του οδηγού δεν ήταν σίγουρα σωστή  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: zoup πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 20 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

για τα υπόλοιπα μόνο υποθέσεις μπορούμε να κάνουμε.

----------


## Zus

Τραγικό είναι που τόλμησε να κάνει αυτή την κίνηση ο οδηγός, ότι και να συνέβει. Τα λόγια είναι περιττά.

Άψογη βραδυά μετά από καιρό για ποδήλατο. Δροσερό αεράκι επιτέλους.  :Respekt:

----------


## tsigarid

> πολυ απλα εκμεταλλευονται καταστασεις,δυστυχως στην ελλαδα ειμαστε κ αρκετα εγωισταροι ..και τα αποτελεσματα ειναι εμφανη..


Δεν είναι μόνο στην Ελλάδα. Στη Νέα Υόρκη οι ποδηλάτες είναι οι πιο επικίνδυνοι οδηγοί, χειρότεροι και από τους ταξιτζήδες!

----------


## nm96027

> Δεν είναι μόνο στην Ελλάδα. Στη Νέα Υόρκη οι ποδηλάτες είναι οι πιο επικίνδυνοι οδηγοί, χειρότεροι και από τους ταξιτζήδες!


Όντως. Την τελευταία φορά που ήρθα στην ΝΥ, σοκαρίστηκα από τον επίπεδο των ποδηλατών. Είδα πάρα πολλούς ποδηλάτες χωρίς φώτα και χωρίς κράνος, σε μία πόλη που είναι αντίστοιχα με την Αθήνα μη φιλική για ποδήλατα. Μου έκανε τρομερή εντύπωση...

----------


## manicx

> οπότε πάμε στο θέμα που ξεκίνησε την όλη διαμάχη,
> 
> ξέρουμε αν ο ποδηλάτης ήταν σωστός ως προς αυτός με το αυτοκίνητο;


100% λάθος να είναι, το καφριλίκι και το ξύλο δεν είναι πρέπον. Αν είναι, με την παραμικρή παράβαση να πλακωνόμαστε στο ξύλο. Και το δίκιο του οδηγού, χάθηκε με την βιαιοπραγία στον άλλο. Θέλεις κι εσύ με το παραμικρό λάθος ΣΟΥ να σε πλακώνει ο άλλος στο ξύλο; Tο θέμα είναι ότι στο βίντεο βλέπεις ότι όλοι πήραν τον αριθμό του αυτοκινήτου. Και 100% λάθος να ήταν ο ποδηλάτης, ποιος θα βρει το δίκιο του στα δικαστήρια νομίζεις;

----------


## vamvakoolas

να γραψω και εγω τη @#$ια μου (γνωμη μου) :Razz: 

Οταν ερχονται επιδοξοι ποδηλατες που θελουν να μαθουν να βγαζουν μεγαλες αποστασεις εντος και εκτος αστικου δικτυου σε εμενα ΠΟΤΕ δε ξερουν πως να ποδηλατουν σε δρομο και γενικα τη θεση του ποδηλατη επι της οδου. Οποτε η πρωτη συναντηση αναλωνεται σε αυτο. Γενικα απο τη μια ειναι ευχαριστο η αυξηση των ποδηλατων απο την αλλη ειναι δυσαρεστη η εμφανιση και ποδηλατοζωων δηλαδη ατομων χωρις ουσιαστικα κανενα εξοπλισμο ασφαλειας και ουτε να γνωριζουν στο ελαχιστο απο ποδηλασια σε δρομο. Για να μη μενουμε στα λογια και στις αναλυσεις μερικες συμβουλες:
-Οταν ειμαστε πανω απο 2 παντα ειμαστε σε ζευγη. Αν ειμαστε ομως σε δρομο με μια λωριδα σε στιχο. Το ιδιο αν ειμαστε σε αναβαση (ακομα και με 2 λωριδες) και γενικα οταν εχουμε χαμηλη ταχυτητα.
-Δεν αλλαζουμε αποτομα κατευθυνση
-οταν ειμαστε σε ζευγη φροντιζουμε να εχουμε ιδια ταχυτητα και θεση με το διπλανο μας
-οταν ειμαστε σε δρομο  αποφευγουμε τα προσπερασματα απο δεξια ειτε σε ποδηλατες ειτε σε οχηματα
-οταν εχουμε καποιο προβλημα δε σταματαμε αποτομα ουτε στη μεση του δρομου αλλα στην ακρη.
-Δε κανουμε "διαλογο" με κανεναν ακομα και να φταινε οι αλλοι (80% των περιπτωσεων) τα νευρα δεν οδηγουν πουθενα.

αυτα για αρχη.

Αναρωτιεμαι και το συζηταω με ποδηλατες: αυτη η εκπομπη για τα ποδηλατα στη τν δε μπορουσε να αφιερωσει 5 λεπτα σε αυτα που μολις εγραψα! :Evil:  :Evil: 

ipo ποιος ο ποδηλατας? μυστικο ειναι καλε? :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

Ωραίος και σωστός Βαμβακούλας!  :One thumb up:

----------


## blade_

> Όντως. Την τελευταία φορά που ήρθα στην ΝΥ, σοκαρίστηκα από τον επίπεδο των ποδηλατών. Είδα πάρα πολλούς ποδηλάτες χωρίς φώτα και χωρίς κράνος, σε μία πόλη που είναι αντίστοιχα με την Αθήνα μη φιλική για ποδήλατα. Μου έκανε τρομερή εντύπωση...


συγνωμη ,σοκαριστηκες με τους αμερικανους κ το επιπεδο τους? :Thinking:

----------


## ipo

> ipo ποιος ο ποδηλατας? μυστικο ειναι καλε?


Αν προσέξεις το μήνυμά μου, έχω βάλει link προς την ιστοσελίδα του.





> Πραγματικά θεωρώ οτι πρέπει τα ποδήλατα να έχουν πινακίδα, καθώς και την ελάχιστη γνώση ΚΟΚ


Για την πινακίδα έχω ενδοιασμούς, αλλά η γνώση του ΚΟΚ είναι απαραίτητη.  Θυμάμαι ότι στο σχολείο κάναμε μαθήματα ΚΟΚ (για γνώση της συμπεριφοράς των πεζών), αλλά ειδικά για έναν ποδηλάτη χρειάζονται περισσότερα. Το κακό είναι ότι  κάποιοι διακρίνουν την γνώση του ΚΟΚ από την εφαρμογή του. Ξέρω άτομα  που δεν κάνουν παρανομίες με αυτοκίνητα και μοτοσυκλέτες, αλλά όταν  ποδηλατούν γίνονται κάγκουρες.





> Γιατί πηγαίναν με κάτω απο 5χλμ  σε δρόμο που μπορείς να πας με 50;  (παρεμπόδιση κυκλοφορίας το λένε)


Κάτι τέτοιο υφίσταται μόνο σε αυτοκινητόδρομο. Ούτε καν σε δρόμο ταχείας  κυκλοφορίας. Είναι δικαίωμα του κάθε οδηγού (αυτοκινήτου, μοτοσυκλέτας,  κάρου, ποδηλάτου) να κινείται με 5-10 km/h σε αστικό δρόμο, όπου το όριο  ταχύτητας μπορεί να είναι 50 km/h.

Επιπλέον, αν ο δρόμος έχει τουλάχιστον 2 λωρίδες ανά κατεύθυνση, ο  ποδηλάτης πρέπει να κινείται στο μέσον της δεξιάς λωρίδας. Αν ο δρόμος έχει μόνο μία  λωρίδα ανά κατεύθυνση, τότε πρέπει να οδηγεί στο δεξιό άκρο του  οδοστρώματος και αν είναι δυνατόν εκτός αυτού, δηλαδή επί βατού  ερείσματος.

----------


## vamvakoolas

μια παρεμβαση: :Razz: 

ipo μπας και σου πηρe τοσα γιατι εβαλε και τα εργατικα μαζι? αν οχι τοτε...ΟΥΣΤ

----------


## ipo

> μια παρεμβαση:
> 
> ipo μπας και σου πηρe τοσα γιατι εβαλε και τα εργατικα μαζι? αν οχι τοτε...ΟΥΣΤ


25€ μου είπε ότι κοστίζει το ανταλλακτικό (το οποίο στο Amazon έχει 16€ με τα μεταφορικά) και 10€ τα εργατικά, συνολικά 35€. Βέβαια αφιέρωσε μία ώρα στο ποδήλατό μου, γιατί χρειάστηκε μετατροπή που άλλοι ποδηλατάδες δεν ήξεραν να κάνουν, ώστε να χωρέσει 8πλέτα στη θέση της εξαπλέτας. Επίσης μου αντικατέστησε μία σπασμένη ακτίνα. Γενικά μου φάνηκε μια χαρά, έμπειρος και ευγενικός, απλώς οι τιμές του δε θα σε κάνουν να γίνεις μόνιμος πελάτης.

Ο Γατσούλης στη Νέα Ερυθραία χρεώνει 5€ τα εργατικά, γι' αυτό τον προτιμώ συνήθως. Αλλά και οι δύο έχουν ακριβά τα ανταλλακτικά. Γι' αυτό, ό,τι εξάρτημα μπορώ να τοποθετήσω μόνος μου, το αγοράζω από e-bay/amazon ή chainreaction/wiggle και γλιτώνω πολλά χρήματα. Όμως οι κασσέτες και οι δισκοβραχίωνες θέλουν ειδικό εργαλείο για να αποσυναρμολογηθούν, το οποίο μάλιστα βγαίνει σε διάφορες εκδόσεις, ανάλογα με τα ανταλλακτικά που τοποθετούνται. Πρέπει δηλαδή να δώσεις 50€ για εργαλεία που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις ελάχιστες φορές στη ζωή σου.

----------


## ardi21

ipo ποσα χρηματα εχεις ριξει πανω στο ποδηλατο συνολικα? Δεν μιλαω για ρουχισμο/αξεσουαρ αλλα για αναβαθμισεις/επιδιορθωσεις/εργατικα κτλ

----------


## vamvakoolas

> ipo ποσα χρηματα εχεις ριξει πανω στο ποδηλατο συνολικα? Δεν μιλαω για ρουχισμο/αξεσουαρ αλλα για αναβαθμισεις/επιδιορθωσεις/εργατικα κτλ


+1 :Worthy:

----------


## ipo

> ipo ποσα χρηματα εχεις ριξει πανω στο ποδηλατο συνολικα? Δεν μιλαω για ρουχισμο/αξεσουαρ αλλα για αναβαθμισεις/επιδιορθωσεις/εργατικα κτλ


Μέσα σε 10 μήνες έχω δώσει 100€ για αντικαταστάσεις κατεστραμμένων εξαρτημάτων (αλυσίδα, σέλα, δισκοβραχίωνα, λάστιχα, μεσαία τριβή) και 80€ για αναβαθμίσεις (δισκοβραχίωνα, κασέτα). Οι αναβαθμίσεις έγιναν την τελευταία εβδομάδα επειδή έχω αποφασίσει ότι μου αρέσουν οι ασφάλτινες αναβάσεις, οπότε χρειαζόμουν οπωσδήποτε ποδήλατο με κοντές σχέσεις. Ακόμα και καινούριο να αγόραζα, θα του άλλαζα κατευθείαν το δισκοβραχίωνα με έναν 22-32-42 ή 22-32-44.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

πλησιάζεις ipo, πλησιάζεις  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

> πλησιάζεις ipo, πλησιάζεις


Πράγματι πλησιάζω στα 350€ που είναι το κόστος ενός καλού ποδηλάτου, αλλά ταυτόχρονα επί ένα χρόνο έχω απολαύσει το ποδήλατο και έχω γυμναστεί. Επίσης η εικόνα της ποδηλασίας που θα ήθελα να κάνω γίνεται ολοένα και λιγότερο θολή.

Π.χ. αν είχα αγοράσει ποδήλατο πριν από ένα χρόνο, θα είχα πάρει ένα mountain από Praktiker με 150€. Κατόπιν είδα ότι δεν αξίζει κάτι τέτοιο λόγω ποιότητας, ενώ στην πορεία διαπίστωσα ότι μου ταίριαζε καλύτερα το trekking. Όμως ακόμα δεν έχω καταλήξει αν θέλω trekking ή fitness ή κούρσα.  :Razz:  Από trekking μου έχει γυαλίσει αυτό, αλλά δε σκοπεύω προς το παρόν να πάρω ποδήλατο.

----------


## KLG

> Πόσο ανεύθυνος είναι ο οδηγός του Citroen που τραυμάτισε δύο ποδηλάτες για να αποφύγει το δέντρο; Ας έπεφτε στα χωράφια καλύτερα, όχι πάνω στους ποδηλάτες που κάνουν αγώνα...


Ελεος ρε παιδια... καρφωτός για το δεντρο πήγαινε... απο πίσω του ηταν η μηχανή, και πιο πισω αλλα ποδηλατα. Χαμός θα γινόταν αν το καρφωνε. Αθλημα δρόμου είναι, ας κοιτάνε λίγο και οι ποδηλατες γυρω τους... σαν αλογα με παρωπίδες πάνε.

----------


## ipo

Πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν προτιμότερο να πέσει στα χωράφια αριστερά (όχι πάνω στο δέντρο), παρά πάνω στους ποδηλάτες. Πρόκειται για δημοσιογραφικό αυτοκίνητο που κάλυπτε τον αγώνα ποδηλασίας. Οφείλει να έχει τη στοιχειώδη ευαισθησία, ώστε να προτιμά τις υλικές ζημιές από τους ανθρώπινους τραυματισμούς των αγωνιζόμενων.

Αν προσέξεις το video, θα δεις ότι το αυτοκίνητο κινείται πιο γρήγορα από το ρυθμό των ποδηλατών. Δε θα μπορούσαν να τον δουν οι ποδηλάτες, ούτε έχουν την ευχέρεια κινήσεων όταν βρίσκονται σε μικρές αποστάσεις μεταξύ τους.

Είναι καθαρή αμέλεια και επιπολαιότητα (καθώς και ανακλαστική αντίδραση) του οδηγού, που προσπερνούσε με τις αριστερές ρόδες του αυτοκινήτου στο χώμα και δεν είδε το δέντρο που ήταν στο όριο του δρόμου.

----------


## KLG

Καρφωτός πήγαινε ιπο για το δενδρο, ακόμα και αν φρεναρε θα επεφτε ο μισός στο αυλάκι και το ατυχημα με τη μηχανή απο πισω και τους αλλους ποδηλάτες θα γινόταν. Απλά οι ποδηλάτες είχαν το μυαλό τους στην αλλη πλευρα του ανταγωνισμου και ουτε που προσεξαν τη μανουβρα του αυτοκινήτου.

----------


## ipo

> Καρφωτός πήγαινε ιπο για το δενδρο, ακόμα και αν φρεναρε θα επεφτε ο μισός στο αυλάκι και το ατυχημα με τη μηχανή απο πισω και τους αλλους ποδηλάτες θα γινόταν. Απλά οι ποδηλάτες είχαν το μυαλό τους στην αλλη πλευρα του ανταγωνισμου και ουτε που προσεξαν τη μανουβρα του αυτοκινήτου.


Συμφωνώ ότι πήγαινε καρφωτός για το δέντρο. Μπορούσε όμως να στρίψει το τιμόνι προς τα χωράφια/αυλάκι αριστερά, αντί προς τα ποδήλατα δεξιά. Η ταχύτητα που κινούνταν πρέπει να ήταν περί τα 40 km/h.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWT8yeHGA0U&t=9s

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

πάντως αν πήγαινε για τα χωράφια θα έκανε τρελό σάλτο... Θα έδινε θέαμα...
Το πιο πιθανό είναι πάντως να είδε το δέντρο τελευταία στιγμή,να αντέδρασε ενστικτωδώς και τους ποδηλάτες να τους είδε - κατάλαβε ότι θα τους ακουμπήσει - όταν ήταν πια πολύ αργά (δλδ όταν τους είχε πια σχεδόν ακουμπήσει).

----------


## senkradvii

Πάντως έτσι όπως το βλέπω ξανά και ξανά το βίντεο και στα χωράφια να το έστριβε και θα έβρισκε πάλι στο δέντρο μάλλον και θεωρώ πιθανό να έφερνε και τούμπα, γιατί αν προσέξετε είναι ανηφορικά μετά το στενό αυλάκι.. Όπως και να έχει θεωρώ πως ήταν από τις στιγμές που λες shit happens.

----------


## blade_

εγω πιστευω οτι αφαιρεθηκε κ τον τραβηξε μεσα το αυλακι κ στην επαναφορα βρηκε τους ποδηλατες

----------


## vamvakoolas

για να γραψουμε και καποια γεγονοτα:

1)Οι αγωνες ποδηλασιας (τυπου tour/γυρου) γινονται σε ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟΥΣ δρομους
2)Τα αμαξια συνοδειας που εχουν δηλωθει ειναι ΠΑΝΤΑ ΠΙΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΑ απο τους ποδηλατες
3)Οι οδηγοι οχηματων αν θελουν να προσπερασουν θα το κανουν σε δρομο με τουλαχιστον 2 λωριδες
4)Αρκετοι ποδηλατες εχουν ωτοασπιδες (οχι ενδοεπικοινωνια, απαγορευεται, απλως για να ειναι συγκεντρωμενοι ή δε θελουν να ακουν ανεμο)
5)Σε χωματοδρομους για κανενα λογο δε προπορευεται οχημα ποδηλατη παρα μονο μοτοσυκλετα (ειτε συνοδειας ειτε κριτη ειτε δημοσιογραφικο)


Αυτα ισχυουν για αγωνες ειτε γινονται Γαλλια ειτε...Ζαμπια :One thumb up: 
Τωρα ποιος φταιει? :Evil:

----------


## blade_

εσυ  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> εσυ


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> εσυ


1-0?  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> 1-0?


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## ipo

> εσυ


 :Laughing:   :One thumb up:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Σχεδιάζω ολιγοήμερες διακοπές με το ποδήλατο σε συνδυασμό με camping. Αν και έχω βρει διάφορα threads στο web όσον αφορά ποδήλατο + νησί αλλά θα ήθελα να ακούσω και την γνώμη σας/τις εμπειρίες σας. Η υψομετρική διαφορά και οι αποστάσεις θα παίξουν καθοριστικό ρόλο. Σκέφτομαι για Αντίπαρο (κυρίως) και Πάρο. Τι λέτε;


Μιας και δεν είπατε, το πήρα πείσμα και πήγα...  :Razz: 

Εντυπώσεις:

-> Τα 10km στην Αθήνα με τα 10km στην Πάρο/Αντίπαρο δεν έχουν καμία απολύτως σχέση. Το υψομετρικό σκαμπανέβασμα σε σκίζει.

-> Οι αποστάσεις είναι σε λογικά πλαίσια αλλά με τον ήλιο δεν μπορείς να πας πουθενά. Όταν έπεφτε και βράδιαζε ο φωτισμός των δρόμων ήταν ανύπαρκτος. Με ένα καλό φως μπροστά (για να βλέπεις κυρίως και όχι απλά για να σε βλέπουν - ας είναι καλά το cree φακουδάκι που έχω) και ένα-δύο καλά πίσω, κάνεις τη δουλειά σου.

-> Με το μπάνιο στη θάλασσα είχα θέμα γιατί έπρεπε οπωσδήποτε να ξεπλυθώ καλά και να φορέσω κάτι άλλο για να καβαλήσω το ποδήλατο. Ο νοών νοείτω...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

-> Μετά το φαΐ στην ταβέρνα ήθελα να πάρω το ποδήλατο και να το φουντάρω στη θάλασσα. 

-> Με το κλείδωμα των ποδηλάτων τα βράδια είχα ένα άγχος αλλά τις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων είτε είχα οπτική επαφή είτε ήταν σε κοντινή απόσταση ώστε να τα ελέγχω.

-> Στην Αντίπαρο ήταν πολλοί με ποδήλατα.

-> Η Πάρος έχει φοβερά... μέρη για να δεις.  :Razz: 

-> Το ποδήλατο μετράει... generally  :Respekt: 

Το ποδήλατό μου ατενίζει:



Windows FTW:

----------


## senkradvii

Mε το γατίσιο μάτι του..  :Wink:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ωραίος Mouse...   :One thumb up: 

To είχα πάρει και εγώ πέρισυ στην Σάμο, το ποδήλατο μετράει στο νησί.

----------


## tsigarid

> -> Μετά το φαΐ στην ταβέρνα ήθελα να πάρω το ποδήλατο και να το φουντάρω στη θάλασσα.


 :Worthy:

----------


## nm96027

> Μιας και δεν είπατε, το πήρα πείσμα και πήγα... 
> 
> Εντυπώσεις:
> 
> -> Τα 10km στην Αθήνα με τα 10km στην Πάρο/Αντίπαρο δεν έχουν καμία απολύτως σχέση. Το υψομετρικό σκαμπανέβασμα σε σκίζει.
> 
> -> Οι αποστάσεις είναι σε λογικά πλαίσια αλλά με τον ήλιο δεν μπορείς να πας πουθενά. Όταν έπεφτε και βράδιαζε ο φωτισμός των δρόμων ήταν ανύπαρκτος. Με ένα καλό φως μπροστά (για να βλέπεις κυρίως και όχι απλά για να σε βλέπουν - ας είναι καλά το cree φακουδάκι που έχω) και ένα-δύο καλά πίσω, κάνεις τη δουλειά σου.
> 
> -> Με το μπάνιο στη θάλασσα είχα θέμα γιατί έπρεπε οπωσδήποτε να ξεπλυθώ καλά και να φορέσω κάτι άλλο για να καβαλήσω το ποδήλατο. Ο νοών νοείτω... 
> ...



 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Mε το γατίσιο μάτι του..


Ναι είναι αλληγορική η photo...  :Razz: 

Πλάκα πλάκα στο σκότος έκανε πολύ καλή δουλειά...




> Ωραίος Mouse...  
> 
> To είχα πάρει και εγώ πέρισυ στην Σάμο, το ποδήλατο μετράει στο νησί.


Μεγάλο νησί η Σάμος... Την πάλεψες;

----------


## ipo

Ωραία εκδρομή ποντικέ!




> -> Τα 10km στην Αθήνα με τα 10km στην Πάρο/Αντίπαρο δεν έχουν καμία απολύτως σχέση. Το υψομετρικό σκαμπανέβασμα σε σκίζει.
> 
> -> Οι αποστάσεις είναι σε λογικά πλαίσια αλλά με τον ήλιο δεν μπορείς να πας πουθενά. Όταν έπεφτε και βράδιαζε ο φωτισμός των δρόμων ήταν ανύπαρκτος. Με ένα καλό φως μπροστά (για να βλέπεις κυρίως και όχι απλά για να σε βλέπουν - ας είναι καλά το cree φακουδάκι που έχω) και ένα-δύο καλά πίσω, κάνεις τη δουλειά σου.


Αν δεν έχει υψομετρικές διαφορές, δεν κουράζεσαι και δεν αξίζει.  :Smile:  Βέβαια με τον ήλιο δε λέει να ανεβαίνεις λόφους και βουνά.

Σχετικά με μπροστινό φως, πήρε ένας φίλος μου το SSC-P7 1200 lumens με 40€ με τα μεταφορικά. Φωτίζει πολύ καλά, σχεδόν σαν μεσαία σκάλα αυτοκινήτου.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Όχι  :Razz: 

Δεν το πήρα για να μετακινούμε μόνο και μόνο με αυτό, ήταν ένας φίλος μου εκει απλά το πήρα μήπως πηγαίναμε καμια βόλτα...

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ωραία εκδρομή ποντικέ!
> 
> Αν δεν έχει υψομετρικές διαφορές, δεν κουράζεσαι και δεν αξίζει.  Βέβαια με τον ήλιο δε λέει να ανεβαίνεις λόφους και βουνά.


Μωρέ αν θες να πας για ένα καφέ ή ένα ποτό και δεν ορίζεις τα πόδια σου ή στάζεις από ιδρώτα, δεν αξίζει... Πίστεψέ με...  :Razz: 




> Σχετικά με μπροστινό φως, πήρε ένας φίλος μου το SSC-P7 1200 lumens με 40€ με τα μεταφορικά. Φωτίζει πολύ καλά, σχεδόν σαν μεσαία σκάλα αυτοκινήτου.


Εγώ είχα ένα φακό με βάση ποδηλάτου 240lm (τρώει 3 ΑΑΑ μέσα σε λιγότερο από 6 ώρες) και έκανε άριστα την δουλειά του. Τον έχω πάνω μόνο και μόνο για τέτοιου είδους emergency καταστάσεις.

----------


## tsigarid

> Αν δεν έχει υψομετρικές διαφορές, δεν κουράζεσαι και δεν αξίζει.  Βέβαια με τον ήλιο δε λέει να ανεβαίνεις λόφους και βουνά.


Αν δεν έχει ανηφόρες, απλά τρέχεις σαν παλαβός, οπότε κουράζεσαι μια χαρά. 

*Spoiler:*




			Γιαγιά με μπαστούνι: 50 πόντοι

----------


## manicx

Περί tour de france και λοιπών γαλλικών αγώνων o λόγος

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKClW7UUmpQ

και

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8KwcNP-eI4

spectator vs cow.... 

spectator wins!

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

καλά ο θεατής έκανε combo...

----------


## pelasgian

> Εγώ είχα ένα φακό με βάση ποδηλάτου 240lm (τρώει 3 ΑΑΑ μέσα σε λιγότερο από 6 ώρες) και έκανε άριστα την δουλειά του. Τον έχω πάνω μόνο και μόνο για τέτοιου είδους emergency καταστάσεις.


 Εγώ έχω δύο strobo για να με βλέπουν με flashια 200 lummens ΕΚΑΣΤΟΣ και ένα maglite 6D δεμένο στο σκελετό που όταν το ανάβεις ... ξημερώνει.  Με τρώει ο κ...ς μου να κάνω το tactical conversion kit με 3 5watt led και να γίνει της τατιάνας όποτε το ανάβω.   Γενικά, δεν μου αρέσει το overkill, μόνο το thrashing the envelope.

----------


## ipo

Σήμερα έκανα την ανάβαση της Πεντέλης που σχεδίαζα πριν από μερικές ημέρες. 14 χιλιόμετρα ανάβασης (άντε να είχε 1 km οριζόντιο δρόμο κοντά στο Κεφαλάρι), από τα 280 μέτρα υψόμετρο της αφετηρίας, στα 1080 μέτρα στην κορυφή της Πεντέλης, που είναι η παλιά βάση με τα ραντάρ.

1 ώρα και 40 λεπτά η ανάβαση (+10 λεπτά για 5 στάσεις) και μισή ώρα κατάβαση, συνολικά 28 km. Πολύ ωραία εμπειρία η "κατάκτηση" μίας ακόμα κορυφής. Η Πεντέλη όμως δε συγκρίνεται με τον Υμηττό που είναι καταπράσινος. Αν και έχει εξαιρετική θέα, το βουνό είναι πρακτικά γυμνό σε αυτό το μέρος και ο κόσμος λίγος. 2 ποδηλάτες είδα μόνο και μερικές παλιές Porsche που ευχαριστιόντουσαν τα στροφιλίκια.

Έφαγα λίγο άνεμο κόντρα, ενώ ο ήλιος με έχει βαρέσει καλά σήμερα.  :Razz:  Όμως χειμώνα δε γίνεται εύκολα τέτοια διαδρομή, αφού στα 1100 μέτρα το κρύο είναι δεδομένο. Μπορείτε να δείτε τη διαδρομή στο συνημμένο.

Είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος από τις κοντές σχέσεις που έχει πλέον το ποδήλατό μου. Μπορώ να ανεβαίνω επικλινείς ορεινούς δρόμους με 6,5 km/h με την πρώτη μου σχέση (22 δόντια μπροστά, 32 πίσω), ενώ αν είχα πίσω ένα 34άρι ή 36άρι γρανάζι θα πήγαινα σε μερικά σημεία ακόμα πιο άνετα. Επόμενος στόχος η κορυφή της Πάρνηθας!  :Smile:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Μπραβο ρε Γιώργη!  :One thumb up:  :Cool:

----------


## ipo

Άσε τα μπράβο και ετοιμάσου για Πάρνηθα!  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Την Δευτέρα πάω ορθοπεδικό, ευχήσου να μην μου πει "Κομμένο το ποδήλατο για ενα χρόνο"  :Nurse:

----------


## ipo

Περαστικά! Μάλλον θα σου πει "Άσε τα freeday και πιάσε τα βουνά".  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ναι ε? Λες  :Razz:  Ποια freeday βρε !

Παρασκευή ειναι σήμερα και είμαι σπίτι ορίστε...

Την προηγούμενη πάντως όπως είπε και ο Pelasgian ήταν πάρα πολύ ωραία στην Χασιά...

Βεβαια Το Freeday όπως έχουμε ξαναπει έχει καταντήσει μια αηδία και μισή.. εχει γεμήσει με καγκούρια και νταήδες που ειναι έτοιμοι να δείρουν στην κυριολεξία όποιον είναι στα φανάρια ή γενικα παραπονεθεί κλπ.. δεν φαντάζεστε.

Και επιπλέον εχει αυξηθεί πααααρα πολύ ο αριθμός των ποδηλάτων που πάνε freeday πάνω απο 2000 χιλιάρικα σίγουρα... anyway.

----------


## Mouse Potato

:One thumb up:  ipe... Πλέον είσαι έτοιμος να μπεις στην ομάδα μου... Keep up!  :Razz: 

Λεπόν. Εγώ περίμενα λίγο να φύγει το freeday να ξεπήξουν οι δρόμοι και βγήκα για μια έντονη βολτάδα alone. ΔΠ -> Αθήνα (Πειραιώς) -> Πειραιάς (Θηβών) -> ΔΠ (23-24km) μέσα σε 48min. Πέτυχα τα 30km/h average σε αρκετά μεγαλύτερη απόσταση από ότι στο προηγούμενο ρεκόρ μου (8km)...  :Razz: 

Δηλώνω ευχαριστημένος και νιώθω τους τετρακέφαλους μου να θέλουν να σκάσουν!  :Whistle: 

@Νikosanagn περαστικά. Let us know...

----------


## ipo

30 km/h μέση ταχύτητα για 24 km διαδρομής είναι πολύ καλή επίδοση. Δε σε έκοβαν τα φανάρια;

----------


## Mouse Potato

> 30 km/h μέση ταχύτητα για 24 km διαδρομής είναι πολύ καλή επίδοση. Δε σε έκοβαν τα φανάρια;


Λίγα ήταν εκείνα που ήταν κόκκινα και με ανάγκασαν να σταματήσω τελείως. Τα νούμερα που ανέφερα είναι νούμερα καθαρής ποδηλασίας από το κοντέρ... Αλλά γενικώς δεν σταμάτησα πάνω από λίγα δευτερόλεπτα...

----------


## Νikosanagn

Mouse αφού κατεβαίνεις και προς τα κάτω ενημέρωσε καμιά φορά να πάμε μαζί...  Αν βέβαια μπορώ... Την Δευτέρα θα ξέρω.

----------


## senkradvii

Nικουλάκι το γόνατο πως το έφαγες?

----------


## Νikosanagn

Δεν το έφαγα, με τσιγκλάει εδώ και καιρό, μετά απο μια τεράστια βόλτα που έκανα με τα πόδια κοντά στα 9 χιλιόμετρα, από τότε με τσιγκλάει αρκετά όποτε το κουράζω...

----------


## pelasgian

πλάκα πλάκα, όσες φορές έπαθα ζημιά και εγώ ήταν από ΠΕΡΠΑΤΗΜΑ με λάθος παπούτσια και όχι από ποδήλατο.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Adidas Stan smith Ήταν αθλητικά.. τι να πω.. θα δείξει.

----------


## pelasgian

> Ναι ε? Λες  Ποια freeday βρε !
> 
> Παρασκευή ειναι σήμερα και είμαι σπίτι ορίστε...
> 
> Την προηγούμενη πάντως όπως είπε και ο Pelasgian ήταν πάρα πολύ ωραία στην Χασιά...
> 
> Βεβαια Το Freeday όπως έχουμε ξαναπει έχει καταντήσει μια αηδία και μισή.. εχει γεμήσει με καγκούρια και νταήδες που ειναι έτοιμοι να δείρουν στην κυριολεξία όποιον είναι στα φανάρια ή γενικα παραπονεθεί κλπ.. δεν φαντάζεστε.
> 
> Και επιπλέον εχει αυξηθεί πααααρα πολύ ο αριθμός των ποδηλάτων που πάνε freeday πάνω απο 2000 χιλιάρικα σίγουρα... anyway.


 Χθες ήταν καλά πάντως. Πήγαμε στον ασπρόπυργο στην ίδια περίπου διαδρομή που ήταν για τη Χασιά. Ήταν καλά από άποψη παρέας, από διαδρομή ήταν συμπαθητικά και λίγο ... mad max αίσθηση όταν μπήκαμε στην βιομηχανική περιοχή. Πρέπει να ήμουν ο μόνος που χάρηκε όταν έβλεπα και ακουγα τα εργοστάσια να κάνουν νυχτερινή βάρδυα. Κάποιοι εργάζονται σε αυτή τη χώρα τέλος πάντων.

........Auto merged post: pelasgian πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 34 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Adidas Stan smith Ήταν αθλητικά.. τι να πω.. θα δείξει.


 Όσες φορές έβαλα αθλητικά έπαθα μέση. Θέλω παπούτσι με ΤΑΚΟΥΝΙ και εσωτερικά αντικρανδασμικό πάτο. Βρήκα κάτι πολύ καλά χειροποίητα της Ισπανικής Φλούχος (Fluchos) τα οποία είναι κομψό παπούτσι να φορέσεις με παντελόνι καλό (τσάκιση κλπ) το οποιο όμως έχει: ραφτή και όχι κολημμένη σόλα, σωστό τακούνι και ΑΕΡΟΣΟΛΑ με βαλβίδα εκτόνωσης. Από πάνω είναι «καθαρό» και ένα ζευγάρι το έχω από το ... 2004! Το πληρώνεις ένα 150άρι, που αν με ρωτήσεις είναι ΤΣΑΜΠΑ, αλλά γίνεσαι άνθρωπος ρε φίλε! Μου άρεσε η λεπτομέρεια που έλεγε: «αυτό το ζευγάρι το έραψε ο Miguel Τάδε και εγγυάται την ποιότητα της εργασίας του».

----------


## Mouse Potato

Off Topic





> Πρέπει να ήμουν ο μόνος που χάρηκε όταν έβλεπα και ακουγα τα εργοστάσια να κάνουν νυχτερινή βάρδυα. Κάποιοι εργάζονται σε αυτή τη χώρα τέλος πάντων.


Αυτοί να δεις πόσο χαίρονται όταν δουλεύουν βραδιάτικα μέσα στη ζέστη και κάποιοι άλλοι απολαμβάνουν τις βόλτες τους με τα ποδήλατα ή χωρίς...  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Όσον καιρό έκανα συστηματικά αθλητισμό, δεν είχα τραυματισμούς. Απ' όταν σταμάτησα όμως, πρέπει να προσέχω πολύ κάθε φορά που με πιάνει όρεξη για άθληση. Καλό ζέσταμα, διατάσεις πριν και μετά και το πιο σημαντικό είναι να θυμάμαι ότι πρέπει να βάζω τα όρια που θέτει το σώμα μου, όχι το μυαλό μου. Το τελευταίο είναι και το πιο δύσκολο, διότι θυμάσαι το παρελθόν και υπερεκτιμάς τις δυνατότητές σου, καταπονώντας το σώμα περισσότερο απ' όσο επιτρέπει η φυσική του κατάσταση. Μάλιστα μπορεί να μην καταλάβεις πολλά την ίδια μέρα που αθλείσαι, αλλά να διαπιστώσεις την καταπόνηση μετά από 1-2 μέρες.


Προσπαθώ να δω τώρα τη διαδρομή για Πάρνηθα και φαίνεται αρκετά δύσκολη. Αν θέλεις να πας στην ψηλή κορυφή των 1400 μέτρων, θα κάνεις ανάβαση 1200 μέτρων μέσα σε απόσταση 30 χιλιομέτρων (25 km από το ελάχιστο υψόμετρο). 5 ώρες σίγουρα με τις στάσεις και άλλη μία ώρα κατάβαση. Δηλαδή πρέπει να οργανώσεις εκδρομή 6-7 ωρών με σακίδια και προμήθειες φαγητού-νερού. Ξεφεύγει δηλαδή από τα 3ωρα, 4ωρα που κάνω μία στο τόσο.  :Thinking: 

Βέβαια μπορείς να τερματίσεις 200 μέτρα πιο χαμηλά που είναι το καταφύγιο Μπάφι, να φας στο εστιατόριο και να επιστρέψεις. Και πάλι όμως είναι δύσκολη διαδρομή. Ενδιαφέρεται κανείς;

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Προσπαθώ να δω τώρα τη διαδρομή για Πάρνηθα και φαίνεται αρκετά δύσκολη. Αν θέλεις να πας στην ψηλή κορυφή των 1400 μέτρων, θα κάνεις ανάβαση 1200 μέτρων μέσα σε απόσταση 30 χιλιομέτρων. 5 ώρες σίγουρα με τις στάσεις και άλλη μία ώρα κατάβαση. Δηλαδή πρέπει να οργανώσεις εκδρομή 6-7 ωρών με σακίδια και προμήθειες φαγητού-νερού. Ξεφεύγει δηλαδή από τα 3ωρα, 4ωρα που κάνω μία στο τόσο.


Αν έχεις κάνει την διαδρομή με κάποιο μηχανοκίνητο θα δεις ότι είναι αρκετά δύσκολη και σε αρκετά σημεία δυσκολεύεται ακόμα και το όχημα (κατεβάσματα κλπ). Είναι αρκετά δύσκολη ανάβαση με πολλές απαιτήσεις. Από την άλλη έχεις και ένα ποδήλατο το οποίο δεν σε βοηθάει πλήρως γι αυτό το εγχείρημα. Προσπάθησέ το κι αν δεις ότι δεν βγαίνει απλά γυρνάς πίσω. Δεν χωράνε εγωισμοί σε τέτοια θέματα.

Εγώ σίγουρα θα δυσκολευτώ σε μια τέτοια ανάβαση. Είχα κάνει κατά το παρελθόν μια παρόμοια ανάβαση η οποία ήταν γύρω στα 25χλμ συνεχόμενης ανηφόρας και είχα δυσκολευτεί αρκετά.

Επίσης, επειδή πρόκειται και για καλοκαίρι και η βόλτα θα είναι μεγάλης διάρκειας δεν μπορείς να αποφύγεις και τον έντονο ήλιο. Εκτός και αν ξεκινήσεις την βολτίτσα σου απογευματάκι και σε βρει το σκοτάδι κατά την διάρκεια...

----------


## ipo

Θα προτιμούσα να την κάνω με το φως της ημέρας, οπότε μάλλον πρέπει να ξεκινήσω χαράματα, ώστε να είμαι στην κορυφή κατά τις 11 το πρωί. Στην κατάβαση δεν ενοχλεί η ζέστη. Εναλλακτικά το κανονίζω μία καλή μέρα τον Οκτώβριο που δεν ενοχλεί η ζέστη και ο ήλιος. Αν την κάνω, θα είναι με παρέα και όχι μόνος, αλλά όσο παρατηρώ τη διαδρομή, τόσο προβληματίζομαι. Μάλλον χρειάζομαι αρκετή προπόνηση πριν το επιχειρήσω.

Έχω κάνει τη διαδρομή μέχρι το Μπάφι μερικές φορές με αμάξι, αλλά δε θυμάμαι καλά την κλίση. Σίγουρα έχει δύσκολες ανηφορικές φουρκέτες, αλλά δε θυμάμαι καλά την κλίση του υπόλοιπου δρόμου. Έχω την αίσθηση ότι είναι πιο μικρή από εκείνη που είχε η χτεσινή διαδρομή.

Σε ποιο μέρος είχες κάνει τα 25km ανάβασης;

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Σε ποιο μέρος είχες κάνει τα 25km ανάβασης;


Στην Ήπειρο... Προς Ζαγοροχώρια. Ήμασταν παρέα και κάναμε το λάθος να φύγουμε 10 το πρωί. Δεν ήμουν και οργανωμένος με ποδηλατικό εξοπλισμό και ρούχα (ούτε και οι άλλοι βέβαια) και την βγάλαμε πολύ δύσκολα. Εκτός από έναν ο οποίος κάνει πρωταθλητισμό σε άλλο άθλημα και όποτε μέναμε πίσω γυρνούσε και μας έκανε παρέα στην ανηφόρα...  :Razz:

----------


## pelasgian

Δεν θα το κάνεις τώρα με 39-40C ελπίζω! Σημείωση, το επόμενο freeday θα είναι ... 120km; άκουσα καλά; Ο γύρος της ... ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ;;; ΓΟΥ*ΣΤΑ*ΡΩ!

----------


## ipo

Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι ξέρω πως μετά από αρκετά χιλιόμετρα επικλινούς ανηφόρας αρχίζει η εξάντληση. Ακόμα κι αν σταματήσεις να ξεκουραστείς, δεν ξαναβρίσκεις τις δυνάμεις σου. Ξεκινάς και μετά από 1 km είσαι πάλι χώμα. 10-15 km ανηφόρας με κλίση 5-6% ξέρω ότι αργά ή γρήγορα τα βγάζω. Αλλά τι γίνεται με τα 25 km ή αν η κλίση ξεπερνάει για μεγάλη απόσταση το 7%;

Βοηθάει το πολύ καλό φαγητό το πρωί (αλλά και το προηγούμενο βράδυ), νερό και φαγητό κατά τη διάρκεια, αλλά από μόνα τους δεν είναι αρκετά. Επίσης βοηθάει η καλή παρέα, διότι ξεχνιέσαι με την κουβέντα και τραβάει ο ένας τον άλλον. Μόνος σου κοιτάς την ανηφόρα, το ρολόι και τα χιλιόμετρα, οπότε σε καταβάλει περισσότερο η κούραση.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 39 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δεν θα το κάνεις τώρα με 39-40C ελπίζω!


Προς το παρόν κοιτάζω τη διαδρομή στο Google Earth, μπας και αντιληφθώ μέρος της δυσκολίας της. Όσο την κοιτάζω, τόσο βλέπω ότι ξεπερνάει το επίπεδό μου. Απλά ονειρεύομαι μακρινούς στόχους.  :Razz:  Άλλωστε, αν στο μέλλον καταφέρω να την κάνω, μετά θα πρέπει να βάλω στόχο τον Όλυμπο και πιο τρέχει 'κει απάνου.  :Laughing:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Επίσης βοηθάει η καλή παρέα, διότι ξεχνιέσαι με την κουβέντα και τραβάει ο ένας τον άλλον. Μόνος σου κοιτάς την ανηφόρα, το ρολόι και τα χιλιόμετρα, οπότε σε καταβάλει περισσότερο η κούραση.


Δεν έχεις άδικο αλλά συζητάς μέχρι το σημείο που μπορείς να συζητήσεις... Όταν αρχίσεις να κάνεις εισπνοές - εκπνοές 10 φορές το δευτερόλεπτο εκεί το μόνο που σκέφτεσαι είναι η ζωή σου και όχι η συζήτηση...  :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

> Δεν έχεις άδικο αλλά συζητάς μέχρι το σημείο που μπορείς να συζητήσεις... Όταν αρχίσεις να κάνεις εισπνοές - εκπνοές 10 φορές το δευτερόλεπτο εκεί το μόνο που σκέφτεσαι είναι η ζωή σου και όχι η συζήτηση...


Σωστά. Το κόλπο είναι να αφήνεις τον πιο γυμνασμένο να μιλάει. Αυτό κάνω εγώ με το Νούμερο. Μιλάει εκείνος και χάνει αναπνοές, οπότε ερχόμαστε σχεδόν στο ίδιο επίπεδο.  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ρε συ Ιπο με 40 βαθμους θες να ανέβεις την Πάρνηθα είσαι τρελός?

----------


## ipo

Βρε Νικουλάκη, μου φαίνεται ότι δε διαβάζεις αυτά που γράφω.  :Razz:  Απλώς κοιτάζω τη διαδρομή για να δω πόσο δύσκολη είναι. Σίγουρα δε θα την κάνω με 40°C, ούτε με δυνατό άνεμο. Αν την κάνω μέσα στο καλοκαίρι, θα ξεκινήσω ξημερώματα, με προμήθειες φαγητού-νερού, ώστε να είμαι στην κορυφή πριν τις 11. Αν βρω μεγάλη παρέα, μπορεί να αράξουμε σε κανέναν ίσκιο το μεσημέρι και να κατεβούμε όταν θα έχει πέσει λίγο ο ήλιος.

Και πάλι, οι υποθέσεις είναι πολλές, οπότε δεν ξέρω πότε και ΑΝ θα επιχειρήσω την ανάβαση στα 1400 μέτρα.

----------


## ardi21

> Δεν θα το κάνεις τώρα με 39-40C ελπίζω! Σημείωση, το επόμενο freeday θα είναι ... 120km; άκουσα καλά; Ο γύρος της ... ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ;;; ΓΟΥ*ΣΤΑ*ΡΩ!


Ειχα παει στο περσινο μαζι με βαμβακουλα. Δεν το καναμε ολο λογω βαρεμαρας αλλα νομιζω ειναι απο τα λιγα που αξιζει να πας (μαζι με καποια αλλα θεματικα) για την εμπειρια. :One thumb up: 

Βγαινει και ευκολα

----------


## Νikosanagn

Θα λιώσεις, εγω στο λεω και 40 να μην έχει... Δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολη με αυτά που κοιτάς απο το google maps δεν θα καταλάβεις την δυσκολία της  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ειχα παει στο περσινο. Νομιζω απο τα λιγα που αξιζει να πας (μαζι με καποια αλλα θεματικα) για την εμπειρια.


Ναι όντως το tour d atene θα ειναι το επόμενο αν με αφήσει ο γιατρός, θα αλλάξω λάστιχα και θα πάω...

----------


## ipo

> Θα λιώσεις, εγω στο λεω και 40 να μην έχει... Δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολη με αυτά που κοιτάς απο το google maps δεν θα καταλάβεις την δυσκολία της


Έχω αρχίσει να συνηθίζω τη ζέστη, ενώ βοηθούν πολύ τα ποδηλατικά ρούχα. Το μόνο κακό είναι ο ήλιος που χτες με ξέσκισε.

----------


## pelasgian

Ο βασικός λόγος επιτυχίας του freeday είναι ακριβώς ότι γίνεται ΒΡΑΔΥ με ΔΡΟΣΙΑ. Ηλιος και ποδήλατο είναι ΔΡΑΜΑ. Είναι που είναι οι δρόμοι για να είναι, ε, ας μην αυτομαστιγωνομαστε κιόλας.

----------


## ipo

Το freeday όμως έχει την ασφάλεια της μάζας. Άμα κινείσαι μόνος σου τα μεσάνυχτα, μπορεί να σε πάρει μαζί του κανένας απρόσεκτος ή μεθυσμένος οδηγός. Άσε που δε βλέπεις από μακριά τις λακκούβες κι ας έχεις καλό μπροστινό φως, ενώ χάνεις όλη τη θέα. Γενικά άμα κινείσαι μέρα είσαι πιο ασφαλής και το απολαμβάνεις περισσότερο. Το καλοκαίρι επιλέγεις πολύ πρωινές ή απογευματινές ώρες και διαπνέοντα ρούχα, οπότε μετριάζεται η ζέστη.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Το freeday όμως έχει την ασφάλεια της μάζας. Άμα κινείσαι μόνος σου τα μεσάνυχτα, μπορεί να σε πάρει μαζί του κανένας απρόσεκτος ή μεθυσμένος οδηγός.


Μεγάλη αλήθεια.

Κι εγώ ως night rider αυτό φοβάμαι πιο πολύ... Γι αυτό κυκλοφορώ και σαν χριστουγεννιάτικο δέντρο...  :Razz:

----------


## zolias

ωραιο πραμα το ποδηματο ρε παιδια.... :Wink:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ταδε έφη zolias  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Μετά από 1μιση εβδομάδα αποχής σήμερα 42 χιλιομετράκια.
Ανέβασμα όλο άσφαλτο και κατέβασμα χωματόδρομο κυρίως και λίγο άσφαλτο.

Το τι μέλισσα,μυγάκι,κάτι άλλα σαν αεροπλανάκια(ένα έκατσε και πάνω στο κράνος όταν το είχα κρεμασμένο μπροστά στο τιμόνι :Razz: ) μας τριγυρνούσαν δεν λέγεται.Πρέπει να τα τραβάει πολύ ο ιδρώτας.

Η ζέστη δυσκολεύει πάρα πολύ την κατάσταση δυστηχώς,απάλευτη η κάτασταση στην ανάβαση αν και ξεκινήσαμε 6 η ώρα.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ποιός ψήνετε για tour d atene την Παρασκευή? Ιπε? Αρδη? Πόντικα?  Πελασγέ? Sen? :Razz:  Kostanti?  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Αρχίζει να μου φαίνεται δελεαστικό. Αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να βρω και μερικούς από την περιοχή μου, ώστε να έχω παρέα στο γυρισμό.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Θα βρεις... έλα ρε Ιπο να εχω και καποιον θα βαρεθω μόνος μου, σκέψου κιόλας οτι 130 χιλιόμετρα είναι αυτά..  :Very Happy: 

Θα αρχίσει 10 η ώρα και θα είσαι σπίτι κατα 9-9μιση  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Θα βρεις... έλα ρε Ιπο να εχω και καποιον θα βαρεθω μόνος μου, σκέψου κιόλας οτι 130 χιλιόμετρα είναι αυτά.. 
> 
> Θα αρχίσει 10 η ώρα και θα είσαι σπίτι κατα 9-9μιση


130; Ούτε τα 60 δεν θα κάνουν...  :Razz: 

Θα έρθω κατά πάσα πιθανότητα...  :Smile:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Κι όμως τόσο  είναι αλλα στο τέλος μένουν καμια 100ρα το πολύ.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

ipo, πόσα κιλά είναι το ποδήλατό σου;

----------


## Νikosanagn

Να μου πεις αν ειναι Μπρε. :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 34 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ipo, πόσα κιλά είναι το ποδήλατό σου;


Ατόφιο ατσάλι, μπορεί και ατόφιο μολύβι... δεν θα ναι καμια 20ρα  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Κι όμως τόσο  είναι αλλα στο τέλος μένουν καμια 100ρα το πολύ.


Το ίδιο λέμε... Καλά με τέτοιο ρυθμό μπορεί να μην κουράζεσαι αλλά καταντάει κάπως εκνευριστικό.

Σήμερα έκανα ένα ζέσταμα με ανηφόρα, σταμάτησα σε ένα δημοτικό γήπεδο, έκανα διατάσεις κλπ, και έκανα 5 + 5 γύρους χαλαρό τρέξιμο... Μ' άρεσε ο συνδυασμός αλλά νιώθω κάτι ενοχλήσεις στο πόδι. Τις επόμενες μέρες έχει ξεκούραση (αλήθεια θα πάει κανείς αύριο για μπάνιο με τους ΕΘΕΛοντές; ) για να έρθω στο tour d atene...

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Ατόφιο ατσάλι, μπορεί και ατόφιο μολύβι... δεν θα ναι καμια 20ρα


επειδή και εμένα κάπου εκεί πρέπει να είναι (19-20), τα είδα όλα σήμερα που έκανα 40 χιλιόμετρα με ανηφόρες. ζήλευα τον φίλο μου με το ελαφρό scott του.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ατόφιο ατσάλι, μπορεί και ατόφιο μολύβι... δεν θα ναι καμια 20ρα


 :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

........Auto merged post: Mouse Potato πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 45 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> επειδή και εμένα κάπου εκεί πρέπει να είναι 19-20, τα είδα όλα που έκανα 40 χιλιόμετρα με ανηφόρες. ζήλευα τον φίλο μου με το ελαφρό scott του.


Δεν ρωτάνε ποτέ την ηλικία και τα κιλά μιας γυναίκας και του ποδηλάτου του ipo...  :No no:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Δεν ρωτάνε ποτέ την ηλικία και τα κιλά μιας γυναίκας και του ποδηλάτου του ipo...


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ipo σε μουσείο στο έχουν ζητήσει?  :Razz: 

Tον δισκοβραχίονα τον παλιο δεν πιστεύω να τον πέταξες... μια περιουσία τον σκοτώνεις...  :Laughing:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

μην τους ακούς ipo, ζηλεύουν επειδή εμείς γυμναζόμαστε περισσότερο  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> ipo, πόσα κιλά είναι το ποδήλατό σου;


Δεν το έχω απογυμνώσει τελείως από τσαντάκια και φώτα για να το ζυγίσω, αλλά είναι κάπου μεταξύ 16 και 17 κιλά γυμνό. Με τσαντάκια, εργαλεία/σαμπρέλα/τρόμπα, φώτα και γεμάτο παγούρι, δηλαδή όπως το έχω όταν κάνω ποδηλασία, είναι 19 κιλά.

Πάντως με το ποδήλατο αυτό, τα πάω καλύτερα από πολλούς γνωστούς μου με trekking και mountain των 13 κιλών, αφού είμαι καλύτερα προπονημένος. Περισσότερο μετράει ο ποδηλάτης, παρά το ποδήλατο, εκτός αν μιλάμε για αγώνες όπου όλοι είναι προπονημένοι και το μισό κιλό κάνει τη διαφορά.

Το μόνο κακό με αυτό το ποδήλατο, είναι ότι θα μπορούσε να με αποθαρρύνει στην αρχή. Από τη στιγμή που άρχισαν να στρώνουν λίγο οι ποδηλατικοί μύες και βελτιώθηκε κάπως η φυσική μου κατάσταση, δεν υπάρχει κάτι που να με εμποδίζει, ενώ το γεγονός ότι τα πάω καλά με το συγκεκριμένο ποδήλατο με κάνει να αισθάνομαι ακόμα καλύτερα. Έτσι κι αλλιώς πλέον με τους περισσότερους φίλους μου δεν μπορώ να πάω βόλτα που θα ευχαριστηθώ γυμναστική, αφού εκείνοι κουράζονται νωρίτερα. Πάω για την παρέα και το χαβαλέ, με εξαίρεση 2-3 άτομα (όπως ο Νούμερος) που έχουν καλύτερη φυσική κατάσταση από εμένα. Να σημειώσω ότι στις παρέες μου δυστυχώς δεν έχω ποδηλάτες που ασχολούνται συστηματικά με αγώνες, αυτοί είναι πολλά επίπεδα πάνω από εμένα.



........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 53 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Σήμερα έκανα ένα ζέσταμα με ανηφόρα, σταμάτησα σε ένα δημοτικό γήπεδο, έκανα διατάσεις κλπ, και έκανα 5 + 5 γύρους χαλαρό τρέξιμο... Μ' άρεσε ο συνδυασμός αλλά νιώθω κάτι ενοχλήσεις στο πόδι. Τις επόμενες μέρες έχει ξεκούραση


Ποιος είσαι, ο Μπαλμπόας;  :Razz:  Βάρεσες και 500 κάμψεις στο τέλος;  :Razz:  Πριν από 10 χρόνια έκανα κάτι αντίστοιχο: Μισή ώρα περπάτημα, 1 ώρα τρέξιμο σε γήπεδο, κοιλιακούς/κάμψεις, διατάσεις και επιστροφή σπίτι με άλλη μισή ώρα γρήγορο περπάτημα. Μέσα σε 3 μήνες είχε αυξηθεί κατακόρυφα η φυσική μου κατάσταση, αλλά μετά άρχισαν οι βροχές και το έκοψα.

Πάντως δεν είναι καλή επιλογή η εκκίνηση με ανηφόρα. Επειδή ξεκινάω πάντα την ποδηλασία με ελαφρά ανηφόρα, κάνω πριν χαλαρές διατάσεις για ζέσταμα (ό,τι ασφαλέστερο οι ελαφριές διατάσεις) και κάνω με κοντή σχέση για τα πρώτα χιλιόμετρα. Κυρίως προσπαθώ να κρατάω δυνάμεις και σταθερό ρυθμό, ώστε να αντέξω περισσότερη ώρα ανάβασης και να κάνω λιγότερες στάσεις.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Δεν το έχω απογυμνώσει τελείως από τσαντάκια και φώτα για να το ζυγίσω, αλλά είναι κάπου μεταξύ 16 και 17 κιλά γυμνό. Με τσαντάκια, εργαλεία/σαμπρέλα/τρόμπα, φώτα και γεμάτο παγούρι, δηλαδή όπως το έχω όταν κάνω ποδηλασία, είναι 19 κιλά.
> 
> Πάντως με το ποδήλατο αυτό, τα πάω καλύτερα από πολλούς γνωστούς μου με trekking και mountain των 12 κιλών, αφού είμαι καλύτερα προπονημένος. Περισσότερο μετράει ο ποδηλάτης, παρά το ποδήλατο, εκτός αν μιλάμε για αγώνες όπου όλοι είναι προπονημένοι και το μισό κιλό κάνει τη διαφορά.


Έτσι ακριβώς...  :One thumb up: 




> Ποιος είσαι, ο Μπαλμπόας;  Βάρεσες και 500 κάμψεις στο τέλος;  Πριν από 10 χρόνια το έκανα αυτό: Μισή ώρα περπάτημα, 1 ώρα τρέξιμο σε γήπεδο, κοιλιακούς/κάμψεις, διατάσεις και επιστροφή σπίτι με άλλη μισή ώρα γρήγορο περπάτημα. Μέσα σε 3 μήνες είχε αυξηθεί κατακόρυφα η φυσική μου κατάσταση, αλλά μετά άρχισαν οι βροχές και το έκοψα.
> 
> Πάντως δεν είναι καλή επιλογή η εκκίνηση με ανηφόρα. Επειδή ξεκινάω πάντα την ποδηλασία με ελαφρά ανηφόρα, κάνω πριν χαλαρές διατάσεις για ζέσταμα (ό,τι ασφαλέστερο οι ελαφριές διατάσεις) και αρχίζω με κοντή σχέση για τα πρώτα χιλιόμετρα.


Ναι δεν είχαμε σκοπό αλλά αφού έκατσε... Ίσως γι αυτό έχω και ενοχλήσεις στο πόδι...



Off Topic


		Και μιας και είπες Μπαλμπόα:


*Spoiler:*







 :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Tour d atene;
Μέσα αλλά ποιο καλό παιδάκι θα με φιλοξενήσει εκεί στην Αθήνα; :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Tour d atene;


Tour d'Athènes  :Wink:

----------


## kostantis

Διόρθωσε τον Νικουλάκη,όχι εμένα.
Από αυτόν το έκανα copy-paste. :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Διόρθωσε τον Νικουλάκη,όχι εμένα.
> Από αυτόν το έκανα copy-paste.


Καλά το γράφει ο Νικουλάκης... Tour d' Atene το γράφουν. Άλλο αν το σωστό ορθογραφικά (στη Γαλλική) είναι αυτό που γράφει ο zoup.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

οπότε το έγραψε ο πρώτος ανορθόγραφα και έμεινε; Το γράφετε και σε πανό;  :Razz: 
Μήπως είναι στα ιταλικά (Tour di Atene - ή κάπως έτσι - δεν ξέρω ιταλικά);

----------


## Mouse Potato

Δεν ξέρω:

http://www.podilates.gr/?q=node/10365

----------


## Νikosanagn

Όχι ρε παιδιά, αλλα και αυτοί έτσι το γράφουν...

----------


## ardi21

Θα το συζητησετε πολυ ακομα το πως γραφετε? :Razz: 

Εγω για παρασκευη θα δω τελευταια στιγμη (την ιδια μερα λογικα) και θα πω αν ειναι. Παντως οντως ειναι αρκετα βαρετο απο καποιο σημειο και μετα με τον ρυθμο που εχει. Δεν με πολυψηνει

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Θα το συζητησετε πολυ ακομα το πως γραφετε?
> 
> Εγω για παρασκευη θα δω τελευταια στιγμη (την ιδια μερα λογικα) και θα πω αν ειναι. Παντως οντως ειναι αρκετα βαρετο απο καποιο σημειο και μετα με τον ρυθμο που εχει. Δεν με πολυψηνει


Μα δεν είναι τυχαίο που <100 τερματίζουν...  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Σήμερα πήγα αργά το απόγευμα μία βόλτα στην ... (ξέρετε ποια!  :Razz: ). Ποδηλάτες είδα ελάχιστους, αλλά γινόταν πανικός από αυτοκίνητα. Είναι η επιστροφή από τους εκδρομείς της Κυριακής και του Σαββατοκύριακου και δεν ένιωθα άνετα με μερικούς που με προσπερνούσαν σε μικρή απόσταση ενώ υπήρχε αντίθετα διερχόμενο αυτοκίνητο.

Μετά τις δύσκολες αναβάσεις, όπως αυτή προχτές στην Πεντέλη, πρέπει να αφήνω 2 μέρες κενές για να ανακάμπτουν οι μύες. Ελπίζω να τη γλιτώσει ο δικέφαλος που πονούσε από την αρχή της ανηφόρας. Έκανα 3 στάσεις στην ανηφόρα με διατάσεις για να τον σώσω και τώρα δεν πονάει. Θα δείξει όμως αύριο-μεθαύριο...

----------


## tsigarid

http://www.citypress.gr/index.html?a...&article=84453  :Thumb down:

----------


## senkradvii

> http://www.citypress.gr/index.html?a...&article=84453


Πωωω ντροπή!!! Τόσο για την αστυνομία όσο και για τον λαό μας. Αν και πραγματικά αμφιβάλλω αν ήταν Έλληνες. Όπως και να έχει αίσχος και ξεφτίλα!  :Mad:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

μη γινόμαστε ρατσιστές. δεν υπάρχουν στοιχεία για την εθνικότητα του κλέφτη.

----------


## senkradvii

Off Topic





> μη γινόμαστε ρατσιστές. δεν υπάρχουν στοιχεία για την εθνικότητα του κλέφτη.


Συγνώμη που το λέω αλλά και να θέλω δεν μπορώ. Δεν είμαι απόλυτος απλά είπα πως αμφιβάλλω. Και το λέω αυτό διότι τα ποδήλατα είθισται να τα κλέβουν οι φίλοι μας οι "Πατρίκιοι", τουλάχιστον στην πόλη μου. 

Επίσης το στηρίζω στο γεγονός πως θεωρώ ότι το ποδήλατο θα ήταν πολλών χρόνων και σε κακή κατάσταση (τόσα χιλιόμετρα έχει κάνει!), ώστε να κλαπεί για να μεταπωληθεί. Οπότε θεωρώ πως κλάπηκε για ιδιόχρηση και από κάποιον που θεωρεί πιο εύκολο να κλέψει από το να αγοράσει κάποιο καινούργιο και το έχει ανάγκη για να μετακινείτε. Συνεπώς, αλλά λυπάμαι που το λέω, θέλοντας και μη το μυαλό μου πάει κατά εκεί.

Και για να εξηγηθώ για να μην παρεξηγηθώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τους αλλοδαπούς αλλά με αυτούς που τους επιτρέπουν να έρχονται εδώ, να τους εκμεταλλεύονται με τον χείριστο τρόπο στην προσπάθειά τους για μια καλύτερη ζωή και τους ωθούν/μαθαίνουν στην παρανομία. Πεινασμένοι και κατατρεγμένοι άνθρωποι είναι στη πλειοψηφία τους. Όμως αυτούς που πράττουν εγκλήματα με κόστος τραυματισμούς ή και αθώες ανθρώπινες ζωές, δεν τους δέχομαι με καμία δικαιολογία και πέρα από εθνικότητες και χρώματα.

----------


## tsigarid

Εγώ νομίζω ότι το πήρε ο Μάριος  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

Ποιός είν' τούτος μπρε?  :What..?:

----------


## tsigarid

mrsaccess  :Wink:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Ποιός είν' τούτος μπρε?


Ενα τρελό μοντερειτόνι, απο τα πολλά που έχει το adslgr.com  :Razz: 


Πριν λίγο γύρισα απο τον Ορθοπεδικό, έχω χοντροπάθεια της επιγονατίδας, δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι μου είπε ο ντόκτορ, καλό θα ήταν να κάνω μπάνια,για το ποδήλατο μου είπε να βάζω όσο το δυνατόν χαμηλές ταχύτητες για να μην το ζορίζω πολύ... μου είπε να βάζω voltaren μια 2 φορες την ημέρα και απέφυγε να μου δώσει φάρμακα λόγω του μικρού της ηλικίας μου.

----------


## Mouse Potato

:Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Quiz: Ποιος *πράσινος* είναι στην Κρήτη και λέγεται Μάριος;  :Whistle: 

edit: τι είσαστε εσείς; με προλάβατε...

@Νikosanagn ευτυχώς που δεν είναι κάτι σοβαρότερο. Οι δρόμοι ανοίγουν για το last freeday!  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

Kαι που να ξέρω εγώ μπρε πως ο Μάριος, είναι ο πράσινος, μένει στην Κρήτη και θέλει νέο ποδήλατο?  :Razz: 

Nικουλάκι περαστικά και να το προσέχεις, για να το έχεις!  :Wink:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ευχαριστώ παίδες.

Πήγα στον ποδηλατά της γειτονιάς και είχε κατι λαστιχάκια 50% ασφάλτινα (ίσως και πιο πολύ) και 50% χωμάτινα continental, 30 € και τα 2, τι λέτε?

----------


## Mouse Potato

Μια χαρά φαίνεται η τιμή για Continental. Πες μας και ποια είναι;

Πριν πάρω τα ασφάλτινα Σβάλμπε μου, γλυκοκοίταζα κάτι slick continental (sport contact)...

----------


## cranky

Απο το λίνκ του Νικουλάκη. 



 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## senkradvii

> Απο το λίνκ του Νικουλάκη.


Tυχαίο?  :Razz:

----------


## cranky

> Tυχαίο?


Εντελώς.  :Cool:

----------


## ipo

> Πριν λίγο γύρισα απο τον Ορθοπεδικό, έχω χοντροπάθεια της επιγονατίδας, δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι μου είπε ο ντόκτορ, καλό θα ήταν να κάνω μπάνια,για το ποδήλατο μου είπε να βάζω όσο το δυνατόν χαμηλές ταχύτητες για να μην το ζορίζω πολύ... μου είπε να βάζω voltaren μια 2 φορες την ημέρα και απέφυγε να μου δώσει φάρμακα λόγω του μικρού της ηλικίας μου.


Περαστικά Νικουλάκη! Στο link που έδωσες γράφει μεταξύ άλλων:




> *ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ* Στα *πρώιμα στάδια*, η συντηρητική θεραπεία είναι αποτελεσματική.
> 
> _Ανάπαυση_ _Αποφυγή, βελτίωση ή διόρθωση των επιβαρυντικών παραγόντων _ _Αποφυγή των δραστηριοτήτων οι οποίες_ _προκαλούν ή επιδεινώνουν τα συμπτώματα_  (π.χ. ανέβασμα/κατέβασμα σκάλας). *Επιτρέπεται η ποδηλασία* και η  κολύμβηση, που *δεν συνδέονται με χονδροπάθεια της επιγονατίδας* (_Welsh R and Hutton C, 1990_).*Ασκήσεις ενδυνάμωσης των τετρακεφάλων*, μετά την υποχώρηση του πόνου (_Desnica Bakrac N, 2003_).  Οι ασκήσεις ενδυνάμωσης των κατάλληλων μυών βοηθούν στην  επανευθυγράμμιση της επιγονατίδας και προοδευτικά ελαττώνουν ή  εξαφανίζουν τα συμπτώματα, όταν η κακή θέση της επιγονατίδας δημιουργεί  μυική ανισορροπία



Από αυτό καταλαβαίνω ότι αν η χονδροπάθειά σου βρίσκεται σε πρώιμο στάδιο, είναι καλό να κάνεις ποδήλατο.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 51 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Πριν πάρω τα ασφάλτινα Σβάλμπε μου, γλυκοκοίταζα κάτι slick continental (sport contact)...


Τα Continental Sport Contact είναι ιδιαίτερα δημοφιλή σε όσους κάνουν άσφαλτο με mountain ή trekking. Το σκεφτόμουν να αγοράσω εκείνα με πλάτος 1,6" (το 1,3" μου φαίνεται πολύ στενό για το ποδήλατό μου), μιας και τα έχουν κάποιοι γνωστοί μου και είναι πολύ ευχαριστημένοι. Αλλά μετά ξεχνάς εντελώς το χώμα, ενώ στις κριτικές διαβάζω ότι δεν είναι καλά σε βρεγμένο οδόστρωμα. Αν δεν έχεις καλή πρόσφυση σε βρεγμένο δρόμο που μπορεί να βρεθεί στο ξαφνικό μπροστά σου, τότε μειώνεις σημαντικά την ασφάλεια ακριβώς στην περίπτωση που απαιτείται. Εκτός αν τα παίρνεις μόνο για το καλοκαίρι.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Πως θα σας φαινόταν να αποφασίσουμε και να διαλέξουμε μια κοινή πλατφόρμα για GPS tracking που να βολεύει όλους; Έτσι θα μπορούμε να χαζεύουμε ο ένας τις διαδρομές του άλλου χωρίς να τις έχουμε τελείως public (εγώ πχ είμαι στο endomondo με τον blade). Τι λέτε;

----------


## blade_

ειναι καλη περιπτωση..εμεις εχουμε γινει φιλοι κ τσεκαρουμε διαδρομες,ταχυτητες,μπεργκερς  :Razz:

----------


## tsigarid

Δοκίμασα το endomondo αλλά δεν παίζει καλά το GPS με το κινητό στην τσέπη μου. Αντίθετα το sportstracker είναι μια χαρά. 



Off Topic


		Βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν σας ενδιαφέρουν οι... υπερατλαντικές διαδρομές μου  :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Δοκίμασα το endomondo αλλά δεν παίζει καλά το GPS με το κινητό στην τσέπη μου. Αντίθετα το sportstracker είναι μια χαρά. 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν σας ενδιαφέρουν οι... υπερατλαντικές διαδρομές μου


OK, θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σου πω τότε. Ελπίζω να μη θέλει συνέχεια σύνδεση με το internet. 

υγ: και εγώ εκτός Ελλάδας είμαι  :Wink:

----------


## tsigarid

> OK, θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σου πω τότε. Ελπίζω να μη θέλει συνέχεια σύνδεση με το internet. 
> 
> υγ: και εγώ εκτός Ελλάδας είμαι


Θέλει, αν θες να βλέπεις χάρτες, αλλά νομίζω παίζει και χωρίς. Απλά βλέπεις μια τελεία και το ίχνος της  :Wink:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

OK, παίζει και χωρίς σύνδεση (βασικά να σε ρωτάει κάθε φορά που θέλει να κάνει κάτι). Τρώει μια εμπλοκή με τον συγχρονισμό με το site όταν πας να ανεβάσεις κάτι στην περίπτωση που του έχεις ζητήσει να σε ρωτάει (στο nokia 5230 που έχω). 

Σε γενικές γραμμές η εφαρμογή για το nokia μου είναι πιο πλήρης από την αντίστοιχη του endomondo. Δηλαδή μπορώ να δω πιο πολλά γραφήματα κλπ που είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον μια που δεν είναι ανάγκη να πας στον υπολογιστή για να τα δεις.

Αυτό που δεν μου άρεσε είναι ότι το site είναι αρκετά βαρύ και αργό σε σχέση με το endomondo χωρίς να προσφέρει κάτι παραπάνω.

----------


## tsigarid

Το site είναι μια flash αηδία, αλλά δεν ασχολούμαι και ποτέ μαζί του  :Razz:  Γενικά δεν ασχολούμαι με αυτό το πρόγραμμα παρά μόνο αν πάω σε καινούριες διαδρομές, οπότε πιο πολύ θέλω τον χάρτη παρά την καταγραφή.... Βασικά αυτό που με ενοχλεί (το έχω αναφέρει πρόσφατα νομίζω) είναι ότι σε 5-6 ώρες μου αδειάζει τη μπαταρία του κινητού. Οι σοβαρές βόλτες μου συνήθως κρατάνε παραπάνω...

----------


## harris

To runkeeper δεν σας κάνει;  :What..?:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> To runkeeper δεν σας κάνει;


αυτό δυστυχώς δεν έχει app για nokia

----------


## kostantis

42km σήμερα,έκανα πάλι την ίδια διαδρομή με την προηγούμενη φορά και αυτή την φορά δίχως καμία στάση.(εξαιρείται η στάση για αλλαγή σαμπρέλας)
Ακόμη προσπαθώ να το πιστέψω πώς το κατάφερα.Έχω βελτιωθεί αρκετά.
Είχαμε απώλειες όμως,έπαθα λάστιχο αλλά ευτυχώς είχα μαζί μου σαμπρέλα,λεβγεδάκια,τρόμπα οπότε την γλίτωσα αλλιώς αύριο το πρωί θα επέστρεφα σπίτι. :Razz: 
Ήτανε η πρώτη φορά που αλλάζω σαμπρέλα μόνος και μπορώ να πω πώς ήτανε ευκολότερο από όσο νόμιζα.

Να χτυπάει ήλιος εντομεταξύ,να στάζω,να με περιτριγυρίζουν μέλισσες,αεροπλανάκια και όλων των ειδών έντομα και να προσπαθώ να αλλάξω σαμπρέλα,κυριολεκτικά χορεύοντας για να μην με τσιμπήσει τίποτα. :onetooth: 

Εντομεταξύ σε χθεσινή συζήτηση με φιλαράκι μου ποδηλάτη:

-Γιάννη παράγγειλα τα panaracer ποιος θα μου τα περάσει;
-Εσύ θα τα περάσεις ρε Κώστα και αν χρειαστείς βοήθεια με φωνάζεις.Εξάλλου είναι θέμα χρόνου να πάθεις λάστιχο.

Ε χθες το είπε,σήμερα έπαθα λάστιχο.
Γκαντεμόσκυλο detected. :onetooth:

----------


## Mouse Potato

:Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Τελικά έκανες ή δεν έκανες στάση; Γιατί ούτε ο Τσακ δεν αλλάζει λάστιχο on fly (κυριολεκτικά!)...  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

> Τελικά έκανες ή δεν έκανες στάση; Γιατί ούτε ο Τσακ δεν αλλάζει λάστιχο on fly (κυριολεκτικά!)...


Lol με πρόλαβες την ώρα που έκανα edit. :Biggrin:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Για να βλέπω για χέρια για tour d atene.... Εγώ τελικά θα πάω με ένα treking p2 scottaki ενός φίλου, που εντελώς τυχαία φοράει και τα λάστιχα που θέλω να πάρω τα contentental double fighter 2 οπότε θα τα δοκιμάσω κιόλας...

----------


## ipo

Σήμερα έκανα μόνο 23 σχετικά εύκολα χιλιόμετρα γιατί στην πορεία άρχισε να πονάει πάλι λίγο ο μυς πίσω από το αριστερό πόδι. Δικέφαλος, ημιυμενώδης ή ημιτενοντώδης είναι, δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Πρώτη φορά έχω (ελαφρύ) τραυματισμό σε αυτό το μυ, οπότε ξεκούραση μερικών ημερών και βλέπουμε. Κανονικά θέλει τουλάχιστον μία εβδομάδα ξεκούραση, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα αντέξω τόσες μέρες χωρίς ποδήλατο.

Το παράξενο είναι ότι δε με πονάει καθόλου κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας, παρά μόνο όταν κάνω ποδήλατο σε ανηφόρα με διάρκεια. Αυτό έχει το καλό ότι μπορώ να συνεχίσω κανονικά τις δραστηριότητές μου και αυτός να επουλώνεται, αλλά δε θα ξέρω αν έχει γίνει τελείως καλά, αν δε δοκιμάσω να κάνω μερικά χιλιόμετρα ποδήλατο.  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Περαστικά σου Ipe.  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

Ευχαριστώ Νίκε.




Off Topic


		Αλήθεια, τι παραξενιά είναι αυτή με το ψευδώνυμό σου, που έχει το πρώτο γράμμα ελληνικό και τα επόμενα λατινικά;  :Razz:

----------


## cranky

Off Topic


		Γράφτηκε κι' ο ξάδερφος  του Νικουλάκη στο φόρουμ.  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Πραγματικά πες μου πως το κατάλαβες ( :Worthy: ), και θα σου πω, πως και γιατι υπάχει.

----------


## cranky

Σιγά το δύσκολο.  :Razz: 
Στούς συνδεμένους χρήστες, φαίνεσαι απο τους τελευταίους, μαζί με τον Νικαετό.  :Cool: 

Λέγε, τώρα.  :Biggrin:

----------


## senkradvii

Off Topic





> Ευχαριστώ Νίκε.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αλήθεια, τι παραξενιά είναι αυτή με το ψευδώνυμό σου, που έχει το πρώτο γράμμα ελληνικό και τα επόμενα λατινικά;


Μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις ένα ελληνικό κεφαλαίο Ν από ένα λατινικό N?  :Blink:

----------


## cranky

Off Topic





> Μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις ένα ελληνικό κεφαλαίο Ν από ένα λατινικό N?


Όου γιές.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ε, φαίνεται οτι αυτό ήταν το σχέδιο του απο την αρχή... τι κάνει ο ανθρωπος μές στην μοναξιά του ε?  :Laughing: 

Λοιπόν ακούστε, οταν είχα πρωτογραφτεί στο forum το nickname Mου ήταν "nikosanagn" και για να αποοκτήσει λίγο κύρος  :Razz:  ζήτησα απο τον Νικαετό να μου το κάνει Nikosanagn... εκείνος όμως μου το έκανε Νikosanagn, με το Ν ελληνικό, μέχρι να καταλάβω τι είχε παιχτεί μπορεί να έβαλα και 40 φορες τον κωδικό αλλα σε κάποια φάση μου καρφώθηκε οτι μπορει να είχε παιχτεί τέτοιο πράγμα...

To ποιό σπαστικό έιναι οταν θέλω να μπω απο αλλου που πρέπει να αλλαζω κλπ  :Razz: 

*[Μεταμεσονύχτια εμπνευση προερχόμενη απο την ατέρμονη βαρεμάρα μου mode on]*Mετά όμως απέκτησε μια άλλη μια μαγεία, ένα μυστικό καλά κρυμένο (μέχρι σήμερα) στα έγκατα του nickname, αισθανόμουν αν θέλετε "περήφανος", πιο "cool" από τους υπόλοιπους... να με κοιτάνε και να λένε hey Νικος είσαι γαμ@ατος ρε φίλε,  και ακόμα αισθάνομαι βέβαια... αχχ *[Μεταμεσονύχτια εμπνευση προερχόμενη απο την ατέρμονη βαρεμάρα μου mode off]*

Είμαι σίγουρος, οτι ο Ipo δεν είδε τίποτα απο την λίστα των συνδεδεμένων χρηστών, απλά το παρατήρησε... ο παλιό nerd!  :Laughing: 



> Μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις ένα ελληνικό κεφαλαίο Ν από ένα λατινικό N?


 Ipo - Τσακ σημειώσατε 1-0.

----------


## ipo

> Πραγματικά πες μου πως το κατάλαβες (), και θα σου πω, πως και γιατι υπάχει.


Έψαχνα κάτι μηνύματά σου στο παρελθόν (νομίζω για να δω τι λάστιχα φοράει το focus σου) και δε μου έβγαζε αποτελέσματα στην αναζήτηση. Κι εκεί σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί να έχεις κάνει τέτοια αλλαγή. Αλλά δε βολεύει καθόλου. Αν πας να κάνεις login πρέπει να αλλάζεις γλώσσα κατά την πληκτρολόγηση του nickname.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 43 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Mετά όμως απέκτησε μια άλλη μια μαγεία, ένα μυστικό καλά κρυμένο (μέχρι σήμερα) στα έγκατα του nickname, αισθανόμουν αν θέλετε "περήφανος", πιο "cool" από τους υπόλοιπους... και ακόμα αισθάνομαι βέβαια...


Ναι, για όποιον δεν το ξέρει, είναι πιο εύκολο να βρει τον κωδικό σου, παρά το username που το βλέπει κιόλας. Μία επιπλέον δικλείδα ασφαλείας.  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ναι, βέβαια αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα μπροστά στον 3 ψήφιο κωδικό μου  :Laughing:

----------


## senkradvii

Νerds..  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

Νικολακη θα ηθελα να ερθω τουρ αλλα δυστηχως...->
http://www.hellenic-cycling.gr/compo...-07-04-31.html



εχει κανεις φορητο air condition :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

(μαλλον οποιος αντεξει απλως θα ειναι πρωταθλητης Ελλαδος :Thumb down: )

θεωρητικα τα 100 χλμ θα βγουν σε 3-3.5 ωρες μεσα στο καυσωνα, αναρωτιεμαι το freeday ποσες....μερες θα θελει για τη δικια του διαδρομη  :Razz:  (κακια)

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Έκανα χθες 25 χιλιόμετρα. Τα μισά τα κατέγραψα με το sports tracker (το πήγαινε) και τα άλλα μισά με το endomondo (την επιστροφή). Οι εντυπώσεις μου από τα δύο προγράμματα μέχρι τώρα είναι οι εξής (*σε Nokia 5230*).

*Endomondo*
_Εφαρμογή τηλεφώνου - Απλή και περιεκτική:_
- Μέτρηση χρόνου, απόστασης διαδρομής, ταχύτητας, calories.
- Ιστορικό διαδρομών + χάρτης για κάθε διαδρομή που θέλει όμως σύνδεση με το net. Υποστήριξη offline χαρτών θα βοηθούσε πολύ.
- Πολύ απλά στατιστικά - πχ ποιο χιλιόμετρό σου ήταν το πιο γρήγορο και ποιο το πιο αργό, χρόνους ανά χιλιόμετρο.
- Θα μπορούσε να παρουσιάζει τα στοιχεία με πιο παραστατικό τρόπο, όπως γραφήματα.

_Site - Απλό και εύχρηστο:_
- Εύκολο uploading των διαδρομών στο site.
- Όμορφα notification για το τι κάνουν οι φίλοι σου.
- Μεγάλο google map που σου δείχνει τη διαδρομή και γράφημα ταχύτητας, υψομέτρου για τη διαδρομή σου.
- Διάφορα επιπλέον στοιχεία όπως μέγιστη ταχύτητα, μέση ταχύτητα, χρόνος διαδρομής, χιλιόμετρα κλπ.
- Δυνατότητα export των διαδρομών σου σε αρχείο.

*Sports tracker*
_Εφαρμογή τηλεφώνου - Πλήρης στα όρια του bloated:_
- Μέτρηση χρόνου, απόστασης διαδρομής, ταχύτητας.
- Έχει laps.
- Ιστορικό διαδρομών με χάρτη για κάθε διαδρομή. Αποθήκευση των χαρτών που κάνει download για μελλοντική χρήση. Με λίγο κόπο μπορείτε να βάλετε offline maps τελείως νόμιμα για να μην έχετε καθόλου σύνδεση με το net.
- Πολύ όμορφη παρουσίαση των στοιχείων που μετράει με όμορφα γραφήματα στο ίδιο το τηλέφωνο.
- Χρήσιμη η παρουσίαση του sunrise time και sunset time αλλά και της ώρας που υπολείπεται από αυτά.
- Θα μπορούσε να απουσιάζει το διαφημιστικό που σε παροτρύνει να αγοράσεις το heart beat measurement tool που σου πλασάρουν. Θα μπορούσαν επιπλέον να απουσιάζουν τα κενά γραφήματα για heart beat measurement στην περίπτωση που δεν υπάρχουν στοιχεία γι'αυτά.
- Η καταγραφή παρουσιάζει ατέλειες που δεν ξέρω που οφείλονται. Δηλαδή μπορεί ξαφνικά να σου βγάλει ταχύτητα 60 km/h ή peak στο υψόμετρο ενώ δεν υπάρχει τέτοια διακύμανση.
- Ήταν αδύνατο να κάνω upload στο site μια διαδρομή 12 χιλιομέτρων - απαράδεκτο.
- Όταν του ζητάς να σε ρωτάει αν μπορεί να συνδεθεί στο net δεν λειτουργεί σωστά η σύνδεση με το site.

_Site - Φουτουριστικό στα όρια του δυσκολόχρηστου:_
- Παρουσίαση της διαδρομής σου σε google map (μικρότερο από του endomondo)
- Παράλληλη παρουσίαση των στοιχείων που μέτρησε το τηλέφωνο (ταχύτητα, υψόμετρο κλπ).
- Φουτουριστικό αλλά βαρύ μια που είναι όλο σε flash και δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος γι'αυτό.
- Δυνατότητα export των διαδρομών σου σε αρχείο.

*Επίλογος*
Το endomondo έχει επιλέξει απλό παρουσιαστικό και ότι έχει η εφαρμογή δείχνουν να δουλεύουν αξιόπιστα. Θα μπορούσε να υποστηρίζει offline χάρτες αλλά και να παρουσιάζει τα στοιχεία που μετράει με κανένα γράφημα στο ίδιο το τηλέφωνο. Το sports tracker έχει όμορφα στοιχεία όπως offline maps και όμορφα γραφήματα στο τηλέφωνο αλλά δεν δείχνει να είναι ακριβές, έχει προβλήματα συγχρονισμού με το site και το site, αλλά και η εφαρμογή του τηλεφώνου σε μικρότερο βαθμό, δείχνουν bloated.

----------


## elenita

Να είχαμε και δρόμους της προκοπής για ποδηλασία, ειδικά στην Αθήνα.
Έχω ακούσει ότι θα φτιάξουν ποδηλατόδρομο στη Κηφισιά, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει.

----------


## ipo

> Έχω ακούσει ότι θα φτιάξουν ποδηλατόδρομο στη Κηφισιά, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει.


Ο ποδηλατόδρομος βορείων προαστίων (Χαλάνδρι, Κηφισιά, Νέα Ερυθραία, Εκάλη) υπάρχει εδώ και χρόνια.

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Ο ποδηλατόδρομος βορείων προαστίων (Χαλάνδρι, Κηφισιά, Νέα Ερυθραία, Εκάλη) υπάρχει εδώ και χρόνια.


και ειναι φοβερος! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  περυσι κανανε πειραμα και με βαλαν να ποδηλατησω στο τμημα κηφισσια προς (Μελισσια)τελος ποδηλατοδρομου και το τραβαγανε και με καμερα
-2 φορες πηγα να σκοτωθω
-εφαγα απειρα κλαδια στο κεφαλι
-1-2 φορες βγηκα αναγκαστικα στο αλλο ρευμα :Embarassed: 


Στη φιλη που γραφει για δρομους να της αναφερω οτι δεν εχουμε και τους καλυτερους δρομους στην Ευρωπη αλλα αυτο δε θα ειναι αποτρεπτικο στη ποδηλασια! :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: vamvakoolas πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 17 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

zoup: ωραια τα γραφεις να σε βω που φθινωπορο που θα ειμαι στα μερη σου να δουμε αν αυτα που γραφεις ειναι θεωρητικα ή τα κανεις κιολας :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> zoup: ωραια τα γραφεις να σε βω που φθινωπορο που θα ειμαι στα μερη σου να δουμε αν αυτα που γραφεις ειναι θεωρητικα ή τα κανεις κιολας


Χαχαχα! ΟΚ, αλλά να κάνουμε όμως και κανένα διάλειμμα  :Razz: . Να μου μάθεις και καμιά τεχνική για να μην πηγαίνω ντουγρού!

----------


## vamvakoolas

ναι ξερω 2-3 χλμ ποδηλασια και μετα μπυρα+σαρκα :Razz:  :Razz: οχι σα κατι αλλους με κατσαρολες και γκαζακια :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

όχι βρε και 2-3, κάνε τα 10 για το διάλειμμα  :Smile: . Μπύρα και κρέας στο τέλος για να αναπληρώσουμε τις χαμένες θερμίδες  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Πηρα ενα λίτρο lucozade για αυριο... καμια αλλη συμβουλή για να μην ξεμείνω τελείως...?

----------


## ipo

Παστέλι και πολύ νερό. Ίσως και καμία μπανάνα για υλεκτρολύτες, αν και τα ισοτονικά έχουν.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Γιατί παστέλι... κανω εναν συνηρμο με βασιλικό πολτό; ή καμία σχέση?

Τα ισοτονικά τι είναι;

Γιωργή εσύ τελικά δεν θα μπορέσεις να φανταστώ να ερθεις ε?

----------


## ipo

Όχι Νικουλάκη, πρέπει να ξεκουράσω το πόδι μου.

----------


## tsigarid

> - Η καταγραφή παρουσιάζει ατέλειες που δεν ξέρω που οφείλονται. Δηλαδή μπορεί ξαφνικά να σου βγάλει ταχύτητα 60 km/h ή peak στο υψόμετρο ενώ δεν υπάρχει τέτοια διακύμανση.


Πλάκα κάνεις; Δεν πιάνω δηλαδή 300km/h κατά διαστήματα;  :Razz: 

Ενώ συμφωνώ με αυτά που λες, καλά και κακά, δεν έχω παρατηρήσει ποτέ πρόβλημα στο upload...

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Πηρα ενα λίτρο lucozade για αυριο... καμια αλλη συμβουλή για να μην ξεμείνω τελείως...?





> Παστέλι και πολύ νερό. Ίσως και καμία μπανάνα για υλεκτρολύτες, αν και τα ισοτονικά έχουν.


Tour d' Atene αλά freeday είναι... Δεν είναι Tour de France αλά vamvakoolas... Χαλαρώστε... Το μόνο που θα έπαιρνα/πάρω είναι νερό και κανένα σάντουιτς!  :Cool: 

........Auto merged post: Mouse Potato πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 17 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Στη φιλη που γραφει για δρομους να της αναφερω οτι δεν εχουμε και τους καλυτερους δρομους στην Ευρωπη αλλα αυτο δε θα ειναι αποτρεπτικο στη ποδηλασια!


Έτσι ακριβώς. Βέβαια αρκετές φορές on ride σκέφτομαι τι θα μπορούσε να γίνει αν κάποιος από αυτούς που με προσπερνάνε* μου έδινε "φιλάκι" με τέτοιες ταχύτητες σε τέτοιους δρόμους... Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι πραγματικότητα... 

*σπανίως αλλά γίνεται...  :Sneer:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ναι αλλά είναι πάνω απο 10 ώρες ρε συ mouse... την διαδρομή την έχεις δει?

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ναι αλλά είναι πάνω απο 10 ώρες ρε συ mouse... την διαδρομή την έχεις δει?


12 ώρες με 8km/h Μ.Ο. και τόσες στάσεις; τι σε προβληματίζει;  :Razz: 



Off Topic


		Ο καθηγητής έκανε self-rotation ή εγώ ζαλίζομαι;  :Confused:

----------


## Seitman

Off Topic


		Νικουλάκις γιατί γύρισες ανάποδα?  :What..?:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Χαχαχα γιατί πιαστηκα τόσο καιρό ανάποδα.. θα ξαναλλάξω μετά απο λίγο καιρό γιατί ολο παράπονα μου κανει ο καθηγητής  :Razz:  

Mouse συμφωνώ οτι ο μέσος όρος ταχύτητας στα Freeday δεν είναι μεγάλος, αλλα εχουν υπάρξει και freeday με πάνω απο 15 χλμ Μ.Ο. τα 8 που λες πιστεύω οτι είναι πολύ λίγα...

----------


## Mouse Potato

Δεν ξέρω αλλά στο ΙΙ (νομίζω) εγώ δεν είχα κουραστεί καθόλου...

----------


## nmavro73

Σήμερα έφερα το ποδήλατο εξοχή. Η διαδρομή έχει 3 χλμ παραδρομο μέχρι το χωριό. Περίπου αλλά 3 παραλιακά μπροστά από τα μπαράκια.  Και μετά αλλά 4 με 5 σε επαρχιακό δρόμο με λίγη κίνηση και αρκετή σκιά. Περιλαμβάνει εκ περιτροπής μπάνιο στην επιστροφή στο δεύτερο κομμάτι.

----------


## ipo

Ωραία διαδρομή ακούγεται.  :One thumb up: 




> Περιλαμβάνει εκ περιτροπής μπάνιο στην επιστροφή στο δεύτερο κομμάτι.


Το "εκ περιτροπής μπάνιο" δεν κατάλαβα. Δηλαδή κάνει ο ένας μπάνιο και ο άλλος φυλάει τα ποδήλατα;  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Ποιο παιδάκι από εδώ μέσα φοράει spd παπούτσια;

----------


## nmavro73

> Ωραία διαδρομή ακούγεται. 
> 
> 
> Το "εκ περιτροπής μπάνιο" δεν κατάλαβα. Δηλαδή κάνει ο ένας μπάνιο και ο άλλος φυλάει τα ποδήλατα;


Όχι μόνη μου πάω. Κλειδώνω το ποδήλατο και κάνω μπάνιο. Αν θέλω. Αν δεν θέλω πάω μέχρι το σπίτι, αφήνω το ποδήλατο και κατεβαίνω 100 μέτρα περίπου στη θάλασσα
Είναι γενικά light διαδρομή σε σχέση με αυτές που κάνετε. Γενικά δεν μπορώ να κάνω πολύ ώρα ότι ανεβάζει γρήγορα σφιγμούς λόγω άσθματος οπότε δεν πηγαίνω για ποδηλασία σε βουνό. Αλλά είναι ωραία. Θα βγάλω μερικές φώτος στην πορεία με το κινητό αν είναι να ανεβάσω. 
Κάπου έχει ένα συντριβάνι που παίζουν παιδιά και είναι παντού γεμάτο σαπουνόφουσκες

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Ποιο παιδάκι από εδώ μέσα φοράει spd παπούτσια;


δοκίμασα εγώ λίγο χθες, αν μετράει καθόλου αυτό.

----------


## ipo

Έφαγες καμία σαβούρδα;  :Razz:  Έχω ακούσει ότι τις πρώτες φορές ξεχνιέσαι και πέφτεις όταν πας να σταματήσεις.

----------


## nmavro73

> Έφαγες καμία σαβούρδα;  Έχω ακούσει ότι τις πρώτες φορές ξεχνιέσαι και πέφτεις όταν πας να σταματήσεις.


Αν πας με σανδάλι τι πιθανότητες έχεις να σαβουρδιστείς  :ROFL: . Δεν με βλέπω να κουβαλάω και παπούτσι

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Έφαγες καμία σαβούρδα;  Έχω ακούσει ότι τις πρώτες φορές ξεχνιέσαι και πέφτεις όταν πας να σταματήσεις.


με είχε τρομοκρατήσει αρκετά ο φίλος μου και ήμουν στην τσίτα - κάθε φορά που πατούσα φρένο ξεκλείδωνα αυτόματα και το πόδι  :Laughing: . Όλα καλά αλλά πρέπει να κάνω μια σοβαρή διαδρομή για να δω τη διαφορά στο πετάλι (με ή χωρίς κλείδωμα)

----------


## Νikosanagn

132 χιλιόμετρα, average speed 15,5 (ποντικα?  :Razz: ) 3 στάσεις... 10 ώρες ποδηλασίας, μια όμορφη εμπειρία.

----------


## Papados

> 132 χιλιόμετρα, average speed 15,5 (ποντικα? ) 3 στάσεις... 10 ώρες ποδηλασίας, μια όμορφη εμπειρία.


Τέτοιες διαδρομές αξίζουν. Καλή ξεκούραση..

Edit: [ Αυτή την στιγμή κατεβαίνουν την Μεσογείων με 33Km/h ]

----------


## Νikosanagn

Πιστεψε με την έχω ανάγκη....

----------


## Papados

Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Δυστυχώς (ή ευτυχώς  :Biggrin: ) δεν κατάφερα να έρθω σε αυτή την διαδρομή.
Του χρόνου πάλι να μαστε καλά.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> 132 χιλιόμετρα, average speed 15,5 (ποντικα? ) 3 στάσεις... 10 ώρες ποδηλασίας, μια όμορφη εμπειρία.


 :One thumb up: 

Έγινε ατύχημα στην Ποσειδώνος;

----------


## Papados

Ναι εγινε λίγο μετά την πλατεία της Γλυφάδας προς Καλαμάκι. Ποδήλατο με μηχανή. Είδα ότι είχαν χτυπήσει  και οι δύο, δεν ξέρω ποσο σοβαρά. Η αστυνομία με μηχανές είχε φτάσει εκεί πριν από μένα και δεν ξέρω λεπτομέρειες. Στο ποδήλατο ήταν μια κοπελιά.
Βασικά το ατύχημα έγινε όση ώρα οι ποδηλάτες ήταν στην πλατεια της Γλυφάδας για διάλειμμα.

----------


## nmavro73

Βάζω δύο φωτογραφίες από την αρχή της διαδρομής. Δεν την έκανα όλη λόγω ζέστης. Είναι ένα κόμμάτι έξω από το κάμπινγκ του ΕΟΤ αυτό, δυστυχώς μικρό

----------


## ipo

> 132 χιλιόμετρα, average speed 15,5 (ποντικα? ) 3 στάσεις... 10 ώρες ποδηλασίας, μια όμορφη εμπειρία.


Πράγματι καλή ποδηλατική εμπειρία και ρυθμός που δεν είναι αργός, ώστε να κουράζει.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Εγιναν 2 ατυχήματα που ξέρω, ένα με μια μηχανή εκεί που είπε ο Παπάδος, και ένα στην κατηφόρα που εχει απο τα everest της Δροσίας προς Κηφισιά κλπ, βιαζόταν ένας να πάει στο αεροδρόμιο, και έκανε σφήνες με το τζιπ ανάμεσα στους ποδηλάτες, πανω που του λεει ένας σταματα θα σκοτώσεις κανέναν και εκείνος λεει στα @@ μου βιαζομαι να παω στο αεροδρόμιο, πέφτει πάνω σε εναν ποδηλάτη, οχι πολύ σοβαρό, αλλα χτύπησε... Το τι ακουσε...

Και λίγα λόγια για την διαδρομή που τώρα εχω κουράγιο να πω...


Αρχίσαμε απο το Θησείο και βγήκαμε Βουλιαγμένης, φτάσαμε εως την βουλα και πιάσαμε την Ποσειδώνος μέχρι την Γλυφάδα οπου και ήταν η πρώτη στάση, μετα την στάση ξεκινήσαμε παλι απο από Ποσειδώνος και φτάσαμε εως την Δραπετσώνα (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) μετά απο εκεί αρχήσαμε να ανεβαίνουμε προς Κορυδαλλό οπου και έγινε η δεύτερη στάση, επειτα απο εκεί πήγαμε κατευθείαν Βαρυμπόμπη (περνώντας διπλα απο το αερδρόμιο του Τατοίου) οπου και εγινε η τρίτη και τελευταία σταση...

Απο το Κορυδαλό μέχρι την Βαρυμπόμπη παίθανα στον πόνο απο το γόνατο, αλλα άντεξα...

Μετά την βαρυμπόμπη άρχισαν τα δύσκολα... ο ήλιος είχε βγει για τα καλά, και πάνω που φτασαμε στην διασταυρωση, που δεξια πας για Κηφισιά και αριστερά προς Δροσια Αγιο Στέφανο κλπ, εμείς πήγαμε Αριστερά, στον Αγιο Στέφανο... μετα ανεβήκαμε δροσιά κατηφορήσαμε εως την Κηφισιά, και μετα απο εκει βρεθήκαμε στην Δ.Πλακεντίας, μες στις άκρες αυτή ήταν η βόλτα...

----------


## ipo

> Αρχίσαμε απο το *Θυσίο* και βγήκαμε Βουλιαγμένης, φτάσαμε εως την βουλα και πιάσαμε την *Πωσειδώνος* μέχρι την Γλυφάδα  οπου και ήταν η πρώτη στάση, μετα την στάση ξεκινήσαμε παλι απο από * Πωσειδώνος* και φτάσαμε εως την *Δραπετσόνα* (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) μετά απο  εκεί αρχήσαμε να ανεβαίνουμε προς Κορυδαλλό οπου και έγινε η δεύτερη  στάση, επειτα απο εκεί πήγαμε κατευθείαν Βαρυμπόμπη (περνώντας διπλα απο  το αερδρόμιο του Τατοίου) οπου και εγινε η τρίτη και τελευταία σταση...


Αρχικά θυσίασες το Θησείο, μετά βούλιαξες την Ποσειδώνος, πήγες να το σώσεις με τη Γλυφάδα, αλλά χάλασε πάλι στη Δραπετσώνα. Ο Κορυδαλλός και η Βαρυμπόμπη ευτυχώς σώθηκαν.  :Razz: 

Πάντως η βόλτα ακούγεται πολύ καλή. Να κάνεις ποδήλατο, αλλά θα σου πρότεινα να προσέχεις περισσότερο το πόδι σου. Καλό είναι σταματάς όταν αρχίζεις να πονάς.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Δεν τα παω καλά με τα ονόματα... και εχω γράψει ελάχιστες φορες αυτες τις λέξεις,  mr. perfect :Razz: 

Το γόνατο θα ξεκουράζεται για πολλή  :Laughing:  πολλοί καιρό τωρα...

----------


## vamvakoolas

Νικολακη για να σε ποναγε το ποδι κατι δεν ειχες ρυθμισει σωστα! :Evil: 

Το παλουκοσελο? το τιμονι/λαιμο? τι?
Να το δουμε καμμια φορα...

Παντως ευγε... :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 

SPD υπαρχουν 2 ειδων (βασικα) αναφερεσαι για ΜΤΒ?

Απο σημερα ποδηλατο χαλαρα οποτε αν ειναι για βολτουλα μεεεεεεεεεεεσα!

----------


## Papados

Μια που αναφέρεις ρυθμίσεις. Υπάρχει κανένας καλός οδηγός για την ρύθμιση του τιμονιου και την κλίση της σελάς.
Ξέρω ότι το καλύτερο είναι, αλλαγή ρύθμισης και δοκιμή, αλλά συνήθως ξεβολεύομαι ύστερα από αρκετα χιλιόμετρα, όποτε είναι λίγο δύσκολο.
Τουλάχιστον αν υπάρχει κάτι να διαβάσω να το έχω σαν μπουσουλα.

----------


## ipo

> Μια που αναφέρεις ρυθμίσεις. Υπάρχει κανένας καλός οδηγός για την ρύθμιση του τιμονιου και την κλίση της σελάς.


Αν κάνεις αναζήτηση στο διαδίκτυο για "bike handlebar adjustment" και "bike seat adjustment" θα βρεις πάρα πολλές οδηγίες. Πιο ευχάριστα και παραστατικά είναι τα video που θα βρεις.

Ο βασικός κανόνας για το ύψος της σέλας είναι να βρίσκεται σε σημείο ώστε το πόδι στο κατώτερο σημείο (για την ακρίβεια όταν βρίσκεται σε ευθεία με τον κατακόρυφο σωλήνα του σκελετού) να μην είναι πλήρως τεντωμένο, αλλά να λυγίζει ελαφρά. Η κλίση της είναι υποκειμενική και εξαρτάται από το πόσο σε ενοχλεί η πίεση της μύτης της στο καβάλο ή αν γλιστράς μπροστά.

Το τιμόνι είναι επίσης υποκειμενικό, διότι η θέση του εξαρτάται από την ευλυγισία σου. Αν δεν είσαι ευλύγιστος, αναγκαστικά επιλέγεις σχετικά όρθια θέση. Αν είσαι ευλύγιστος το κατεβάζεις πιο χαμηλά, ώστε να πέφτει βάρος στα χέρια και να μην καταπονούνται οι χόνδροι της σπονδυλικής στήλης από τις ανωμαλίες του δρόμου. Πάντως η ευλυγισία βελτιώνεται σταδιακά, οπότε μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις με το τιμόνι ψηλά και να το κατεβάζεις με τον καιρό.

----------


## vamvakoolas

ψυνεται :Twisted Evil:  κανεις?

http://aianteia.weebly.com/piepsilonrho943.html  :Whistle:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Νικολακη για να σε ποναγε το ποδι κατι δεν ειχες ρυθμισει σωστα!
> 
> Το παλουκοσελο? το τιμονι/λαιμο? τι?
> Να το δουμε καμμια φορα...
> 
> Παντως ευγε...
> 
> SPD υπαρχουν 2 ειδων (βασικα) αναφερεσαι για ΜΤΒ?
> 
> Απο σημερα ποδηλατο χαλαρα οποτε αν ειναι για βολτουλα μεεεεεεεεεεεσα!


Tι δεν έχω ρυθμίσει σωστά βρε, έχω χοντροπάθεια της επιγονατίδας γιαυτό με πόναγε.

----------


## ipo

> ψυνεται κανεις?
> 
> http://aianteia.weebly.com/piepsilonrho943.html





> Διαδρομή:  Εκκίνηση από την πλατεία του χωριού Αιάντειο. Μετά από περίπου 1000  μέτρα ευθεία ξεκινά ανηφορικός χωματόδρομος και μονοπάτι σε πευκοδάσος  για περίπου *3,5 χλμ μέχρι το υψηλότερο σημείο στα 380 μέτρα*. Στη  συνέχεια, κατηφορικός χωματόδρομος και κυρίως μονοπάτι σε πευκοδάσος, με  μικρές ανηφοριές μέχρι τον τερματισμό στην παραλία Κανακίων, με περίπου  90% υπό σκιά.


10% μέση κλίση δηλαδή + ανώμαλος δρόμος, αν υποθέσουμε ότι το σημείο εκκίνησης είναι κοντά στο επίπεδο της θάλασσας (νησί). Πολύ δύσκολο, παρόλο που τα 350 μέτρα ανάβασης δεν είναι πολλά.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 58 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Έχει υψομετρικό χάρτη.  :Smile:  500 μέτρα οριζόντιος δρόμος στα 50μ υψόμετρο και μετά 330 μέτρα ανάβασης μέσα σε 3,3 χιλιόμετρα. Μάλιστα το διάγραμμα δείχνει ένα σημείο με αλλαγή κυρτότητας, οπότε μιλάμε για 11-12% κλίση. Αγγούρι...

----------


## hedgehog

Και τον Αύγουστο τα ποδήλατα σε μετρό και τραμ
αν θυμάμαι καλά , νέα πρέπει να είναι η τοποθέτηση ποδηλάτων και στο πρώτο βαγόνι...

----------


## ipo

> Και τον Αύγουστο τα ποδήλατα σε μετρό και τραμ
> αν θυμάμαι καλά , νέα πρέπει να είναι η τοποθέτηση ποδηλάτων και στο πρώτο βαγόνι...


Δεν αναφέρει κάτι για ωράριο επιτρεπόμενης χρήσης. Μέχρι τώρα επιτρέπονταν στο μετρό μόνο Τετάρτη απόγευμα και Κυριακή.


Δελτίο Τύπου: *Μεταφορά ποδηλάτων των επιβαινόντων στα μέσα σταθερής τροχιάς
*
Στο πλαίσιο της ενίσχυσης της προσβασιμότητας και της προώθησης της συνεργασίας των αστικών συγκοινωνιών με τους εναλλακτικούς τρόπους μετακίνησης (ποδήλατο), ο ΟΑΣΑ ανακοινώνει την επέκταση του μέτρου της μεταφοράς ποδηλάτων των επιβαινόντων στους συρμούς των μέσων σταθερής τροχιάς και κατά το μήνα Αύγουστο.

Συγκεκριμένα, η μεταφορά ποδηλάτων των επιβαινόντων στους συρμούς, κατά τον μήνα Αύγουστο, θα γίνεται ως εξής:

     για τους συρμούς των γραμμών 1,2 & 3 έως 2 ποδήλατα στο εμπρόσθιο μέρος του πρώτου βαγονιού του συρμού και έως δυο ποδήλατα στο οπίσθιο μέρος του τελευταίου βαγονιού του συρμού.
    για το τραμ, έως δυο ποδήλατα στο οπίσθιο μέρος του οχήματος.

Σημειώνεται ότι, το μέτρο μεταφοράς ποδηλάτων των επιβαινόντων, ξεκίνησε να εφαρμόζεται πιλοτικά από την 1η Μαρτίου και στο Μετρό, ενώ νεώτερη αξιολόγηση αναμένεται τον Σεπτέμβριο. 


http://www.oasa.gr/news.php?id=funk357

----------


## harris

Τελικα τι ισχυει με το μετρο;  ξερει κανεις;  :Smile:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Tι δεν έχω ρυθμίσει σωστά βρε, έχω χοντροπάθεια της επιγονατίδας γιαυτό με πόναγε.


οτιναναι :Evil: 

-αν εχεις προσφατα αυτη τη παθηση δεν επρεπε να κανεις τοση ωρα ποδηλατο :Whistle: 
-αν την εχεις καιρο τοτε δεν ακολουθησες/θεις σωστη αποκατασταση
-σιγουρα δεν εκανες ζεσταμα παρολο που εχεις τη παθηση
-θεωρητικα αν ειχες κανει σωστο ζεσταμα θα σου εκανε και καλο η ποδηλασια στα πλαισια της αποκαταστασης
-αν κανουμε ποδηλασια για πανω απο 30 λεπτα κανουμε παντα αποθεραπεια (αμφιβαλω αν ακολουθαει κανεις το τελευταιο :Whistle: ) που ειτε μπορει να ειναι δυναμικη -πανω στο ποδηλατο- με γρηγορο στροφαρισμα αλλα με χαμηλη ταχυτητα κινησης, ειτε στατικη, κατεβαινουμε και κανουμε διατασεις σωματος

----------


## Νikosanagn

Μάλιστα γιατρε.... μόνο που, έκανα ζέσταμα, το ποδήλατο επιτρεπεται, (οχι σε τοσο μεγάλο βαθμό ισως αλλα επιτρεπεται) την εχω αρκτετό καιρό την πάθηση.

Δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για την αποκαταστασή του εκτός απο εξωτερικές κρέμες, φάρμακα δεν θέλησε να δώσει ο γιατρός λόγω της ηλικίας μου.

Η ποδηλασία δεν κάνει κακό στην πάθηση, απλα τρίβονται τα κόκαλα και πονάει, το μπάνιο κάνει καλό.

Και τέλος πάντων, οτι και να εκανα θα με πόναγε, απλά το καλό ειναι οτι δεν πρήζεται, εδώ με πονάει σε χαλαρό περπάτημα στο ποδήλατο δεν θα με πόναγε ρε Κωστή?

----------


## vamvakoolas

ενα μεγαλο ποσοστων αθλητων εχει προβλημα με τα ποδια (οπως και εγω) οποτε μερικες παθησεις τις γνωριζουμε καλυτερα απο το καθε -αστα να πανε- γιατρο.


Η ιδανικη λυση για σενα θα ηταν μια σειρα συνεδριες με φυσ/τη. Ενναλακτικα θα επρεπε να ακολουθησεις μια σειρα απο διατασεις σε καθε ποδηλατικη σου δραστηριοτητα πριν και μετα απο αυτη!

Εξακολουθω να υποστηριζω οτι θα πρεπει εφοσον εχεις το προβλημα να εχεις σωστη θεση οδηγησης. Οι κρεμες αυτες προσφερουν κυριως ανακουφιστικο χαρακτηρα και οχι προληψη

----------


## Νikosanagn

Η θέση μου είναι ολόσωστη...

----------


## ipo

> -αν κανουμε ποδηλασια για πανω απο 30 λεπτα κανουμε παντα αποθεραπεια (*αμφιβαλω αν ακολουθαει κανεις το τελευταιο*) που ειτε μπορει να ειναι δυναμικη -πανω στο ποδηλατο- με γρηγορο στροφαρισμα αλλα με χαμηλη ταχυτητα κινησης, ειτε στατικη, κατεβαινουμε και κανουμε διατασεις σωματος


Έχοντας υπάρξει πολλά χρόνια αθλητής με συμμετοχές σε αγώνες (όχι σε ποδηλασία όμως), πάντοτε κάνω διατάσεις. Τόσο χαλαρές στην αρχή για ζέσταμα (πριν από το τζόκινγκ μάλιστα, αν κάνω και τέτοιο), όσο και προοδευτικά πιο έντονες στο τέλος. Επίσης κάνω και την επόμενη μέρα από έντονη άσκηση, ακόμα κι αν δεν ασκηθώ εκείνη τη μέρα. Οι διατάσεις προλαμβάνουν τραυματισμούς, ενώ σε κάνουν να αισθανθείς πιο γρήγορα άνετα (να "ξεπιαστείς" που λέει ο λαός), να χαλαρώσεις, αλλά και να αποκτήσεις ευλυγισία.

Έχοντας περάσει από πολλούς προπονητές, ξέρω δεκάδες διαφορετικές διατάσεις, ώστε να διατείνω αποτελεσματικά κάθε μυ και είναι μία διαδικασία που απολαμβάνω, ειδικά μετά την άθληση. "Ξεκουράζουν" και χαλαρώνουν γρήγορα το σώμα. Στο internet μπορείτε να βρείτε πολλά site με οδηγίες διατατικών ασκήσεων και θα πρότεινα να δοκιμάσετε, αξίζει με το παραπάνω. Ίσως αξίζει και περισσότερο από την ίδια την άσκηση.

Τραυματισμούς έχω όμως συχνά-πυκνά, διότι με καταλαμβάνει ο ενθουσιασμός όταν αθλούμαι.  :Razz:  Η διαφορά ενός αθλητή που πηγαίνει σε αγώνες σε σχέση με έναν ερασιτέχνη είναι ότι ο τελευταίος έχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι μπορεί να σταματήσει για μερικές εβδομάδες την προπόνηση ή να αλλάξει το είδος της, ώστε να επουλωθεί κάποιος μικρός μυϊκός τραυματισμός. Ο επαγγελματίας αθλητής πρέπει πάση θυσία να συνεχίσει τις προπονήσεις, έστω και λίγο πιο χαλαρά, γι' αυτό υπάρχουν τα ψυκτικά σπρέι και οι θερμαντικές αλοιφές που πρακτικά καταπολεμούν το σύμπτωμα αλλά όχι την αιτία.

Γι' αυτό είμαι κατά του έντονου και παρωπιδικού πρωταθλητισμού. Οι περισσότεροι πρωταθλητές με διεθνείς διακρίσεις καταπονούν το σώμα τους σε σημείο να κινδυνεύει η υγεία, κάνουν εγχειρήσεις για να αντέξουν τραυματισμούς που κανονικά θα περνούσαν με λιγότερη άσκηση ή αποχή, παίρνουν ανθυγιεινά συμπληρώματα διατροφής και γενικά φέρνουν το σώμα πέρα από τα όρια υγιεινής άθλησης.

----------


## alekan

Είναι το επάγγελμά τους πλέον, δεν αθλούνται για λόγους υγείας-ευεξίας.

----------


## ipo

> Είναι το επάγγελμά τους πλέον, δεν αθλούνται για λόγους υγείας-ευεξίας.


Συμφωνούμε. Πολλοί από αυτούς έχουν θυσιάσει την υγεία τους προς όφελος της δουλειάς τους ή της διάκρισης. Δυστυχώς στον πρωταθλητισμό κάποιες φορές χάνονται τα ιδεώδη του αθλητισμού.

----------


## senkradvii

> Συμφωνούμε. Πολλοί από αυτούς έχουν θυσιάσει την υγεία τους προς όφελος της δουλειάς τους ή της διάκρισης. *Δυστυχώς στον πρωταθλητισμό κάποιες φορές χάνονται τα ιδεώδη του αθλητισμού.*


Μεγάλη αλήθεια και κουβέντα αλλά θα τη συνοψίσω στο εξής:

Όπου μπήκε το χρήμα στην μέση..  :Whistle:

----------


## alekan

Δεν θεωρώ πώς είναι μεμπτό κάτι τέτοιο. Δηλαδή, γιατι ο πρωταθλητισμός, πρέπει απαραίτητα να είναι ερασιτεχνικός;
Επισης, σε πολλά επαγγέλματα για να είσαι στην κορυφή, κάνεις θυσίες, όπως και πολλές φορές ρισκάρεις σε θέματα υγείας.
Γενικώς συμφωνώ με τον ipo, απλά αναφέρω τα παραπάνω και σαν food for thought, γιατί καμιά φορά με τα ιδεώδη , ακούγεσαι και λίγο σαν τους γνωστούς «ααααχχχχ, παλιά τα πράγματα κλπ,κλπ,κλπ»

----------


## ipo

Συμφωνούμε alekan. Με όσα έγραψα προσπάθησα να τονίσω μία σημαντική διαφορά μεταξύ αθλητισμού και πρωταθλητισμού. Ο πρώτος προάγει τη σωματική και την πνευματική υγεία, ενώ ο δεύτερος συχνά καταντάει επιβαρυντικός για τον οργανισμό.

Ο πρωταθλητισμός δημιουργεί όνειρα, στόχους, πρότυπα, γεγονός τις περισσότερες φορές καλό, αφού ο κόσμος βλέπει τους αθλητές και τείνει να τους αντιγράψει, οπότε μυείται στον αθλητισμό. Αλλά το πάθος για την κορυφή με κάθε μέσο και κάθε προσωπική θυσία είναι κάτι που θα πρέπει να μας προβληματίζει. Θαυμάζω την προσπάθεια και την αφοσίωση, αλλά κατακρίνω κάποιες από τις επιλογές που κάνουν οι πρωταθλητές στο ζήτημα της υγείας.

----------


## vamvakoolas

Για να μη γραφω παλι συμβουλες, πιστευω οτι το παιδι πιο πανω εχει προβλημα κατι δε κανει καλα και δυστηχως θα καταπονει αδικα το ποδι του. Το ιδανικο θα ηταν να συμβουλευετει καποιο ειδικο (ιατρο/φυσ/τη) γιατι η δικη μου γνωμη ειναι καλυτερα να σταματησει τη ποδηλασια για πανω απο 60min.


Παιδια στην Ελλαδα δεν υπαρχει επαγγελματικη ποδηλασια. 2-3 αθλητες αμοιβονται απο τη ποδηλασια ωστε να μπορεσουν να ζουν απο αυτη. Αν ημουν εγω για παραδειγμα σε αλλη χωρα δε θα χρειαζοταν να εχω μια δουλεια και μετα καπακι προπονησεις, τεχνικη κοκ, θα εμενα προσηλωμενος στο αθλημα.

Θα θεσω ενα παραδειγμα για αθλητικο ιδεωδες (που μας καναν καποτε απο την ομοσπονδια!): εισαι σε ενα μονοπατι ΜΤΒ και εισαι πρωτος και πισω σου αλλος αθλητης πιο δυνατος απο εσενα. Στο μονοπατι χωραει ενα ποδηλατο το αλλο ακολουθει. Τι θα κανει? θα του κανεις χωρο να περασει (δηλ σταματας σ ακρη και περνα) ή θα τον πας καροτσακι μεχρι τερμα για να κερδισεις? :Whistle:

----------


## ipo

> Θα θεσω ενα παραδειγμα για αθλητικο ιδεωδες (που μας καναν καποτε απο την ομοσπονδια!): εισαι σε ενα μονοπατι ΜΤΒ και εισαι πρωτος και πισω σου αλλος αθλητης πιο δυνατος απο εσενα. Στο μονοπατι χωραει ενα ποδηλατο το αλλο ακολουθει. Τι θα κανει? θα του κανεις χωρο να περασει (δηλ σταματας σ ακρη και περνα) ή θα τον πας καροτσακι μεχρι τερμα για να κερδισεις?


Αν πρόκειται για προπόνηση, εννοείται τον αφήνεις. Αν πρόκειται για αγώνα, η κύρια τακτική στη συγκεκριμένη διαδρομή είναι να τα δώσεις όλα πριν το στενό σημείο, ώστε να βρεθείς πρώτος σε αυτό. Η ποδηλασία δεν είναι αγώνισμα που αφορά αποκλειστικά το ποιος έχει τη μεγαλύτερη μυϊκή δύναμη στα πόδια, καθώς μετράει πολύ και η τακτική, αλλά και λίγο η τύχη.

Κάποιες φορές μερικά μικρά σημεία κρίνουν τον αγώνα. Για παράδειγμα σε πολλά αθλήματα η εκκίνηση αποτελεί το 70% του καλού τελικού αποτελέσματος.

----------


## Ntalton

Σημερα στην Πατρα εβρεξε και γενικως ειχε συννεφια και λιγοτερη ζεστη, αρα ηταν ιδανικα για μια βολτιτσα ως τον Ομπλο. Το ανεβασμα ηταν σκετος μπελας μιας και ειχε φοβερη ανηφορα αλλα το κατεβασμα απολαυστικο, οπως και η θεα(βλεπεις ολη την Πατρα απο εκει). Ειχε και λασπες σε κατι μονοπατια και γιναμε στο κατεβασμα.... :Whistle: 

@Nikosanagn Αν θες την γνωμη μου καλυτερα να αφησεις την εντονη ασκηση για οσο εχεις χονδροπαθια στο ποδι σου. Δυστηχως η μονη λυση ειναι οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερη χρηση του γονατου ή/και φυσιοθεραπειες. Την ιδια παθηση εχει ενας φιλος μου και ξερω ποσο ενοχλητικη γινεται...

----------


## Mouse Potato

"Μεταφέρω" εδώ το post του vamvakoola:




> Επειδη (αποτι μου ειπαν) διαβαζουν αρκετοι αυτα που γραφω να κανουμε και ενα update!
> 
> Ηλεκτρικός
> 
> Είσοδος ποδηλάτων στο τελευταίο βαγόνι του κάθε συρμού, Δευτέρα έως και Κυριακή, από την έναρξη μέχρι 07.15, από 09.30 μέχρι 12.00 και από 18.30 μέχρι και τη λήξη της λειτουργίας του.
> 
> Μέγιστος αριθμός τέσσερα (4) σπαστά ποδήλατα ή δύο (2) κανονικά ποδήλατα στο τελευταίο βαγόνι του κάθε συρμού συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των σταθμών Μοναστηράκι, Ομόνοια και Αττική.
> 
> 
> ...


Ερώτηση: Στο μετρό δεν ήταν μόνο Τετάρτη (μετά τις 18:00) & Κυριακή (μετά τις 12:00); Έχω χάσει επεισόδια;

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ναι, Mouse λογικά κάτι έχεις χάσει.. εχουν βάλει και αλλες μέρες...

@Ntalton όπως ξαναείπα, το γονατό μου τώρα θα ξεκουράζετε για πολύ καιρό, δεν είμαι κανέναν ανεγκέφαλος να το φέρνω στα οριά του και να του δημιουργήσω κι αλλο πρόβλημα.

----------


## Giorgos18

Σε λιγο θα παω βολτα προς κεντρο ( Αρεοπαγίτου, Συνταγμα, Θησειο).

Ψηνεται κανεις για παρεα?

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Σε λιγο θα παω βολτα προς κεντρο ( Αρεοπαγίτου, Συνταγμα, Θησειο).
> 
> Ψηνεται κανεις για παρεα?


Συνονόματε μόλις γύρισα από Πειραιά αφού πέρασα και από κέντρο...  :Sad:

----------


## Giorgos18

Θα ξαναπαω Σαββατο αργα το βραδυ αν ειναι. 

Ωραια δροσουλα ειχε και αποψε.

----------


## manicx

Εγώ είχα πάει προχθές Ερμού, Μοναστηράκι, Θησείο με το Dahon. Κατέβηκα με μετρό και μετά χαλαρά το βράδυ καθώς έχει και κόσμο (αρκεί να μην καρφωθεί το βλέμμα σε κανά τρελό 'ξώπλατο' και το χάσουμε το τιμόνι πατριώτη). Δεν έχει και κάψα και είναι καλά.

----------


## kostantis

Μόλις παρέλαβα την minidv και μου την φέρανε και με ανοιγμένη συσκευασία τα ΕΛΤΑ μου μέσα... :Very angry: 
Ευτυχώς δεν έλειπε τίποτα.

Άρδη για βοήθα λίγο την κατάσταση πώς λειτουργεί γιατί δεν βλέπω κανα manual.

edit:Άκυρο,βρήκα manual μέσα στο cd που την συνόδευε.Ευτυχώς το έχει και στα αγγλικά γιατί όλα τα υπόλοιπα,installation κλπ όλα με κινέζικα και ερωτηματικά μου τα εμφάνιζε. :onetooth:

----------


## Giorgos18

Αποψινη βολτα

Αφετερια Περιστερι, ακολουθησαν Συνταγμα->Μοναστηρακι->Γκαζι->Θησειο->Μοναστηρακι παλι μεσω Ακροπολης->μπυριτσα στην Κολοκοτρώνη και βρωμικο στους Κοτοπουλαδες 

Γυμναστικη vs φαι = Χ

----------


## nmavro73

> Αποψινη βολτα
> 
> Αφετερια Περιστερι, ακολουθησαν Συνταγμα->Μοναστηρακι->Γκαζι->Θησειο->Μοναστηρακι παλι μεσω Ακροπολης->μπυριτσα στην Κολοκοτρώνη και βρωμικο στους Κοτοπουλαδες 
> 
> Γυμναστικη vs φαι = Χ


Απορώ αν η πρωινή βόλτα έκαψε το χθεσινοβραδινό πιτογυρο

----------


## thodoris31

Μου έχει μπεί στο μυαλό εδώ και μέρες η διαδρομή Θεσσαλονίκη-Αθήνα με ποδήλατο... :Cool: 

Είναι εφτικτό ; Αν ναί κατά πόσο ;

----------


## ipo

20-30 ώρες ποδηλασία είναι η διαδρομή που αναφέρεις, ανάλογα με το ρυθμό που μπορείς να ακολουθήσεις. Σε 5 μέρες βγαίνει από πολλούς ερασιτέχνες ποδηλάτες. Για λιγότερες, εξαρτάται από τη φυσική τους κατάσταση.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Έκανα 70 km με το ποδήλατο. Κηφισιά - Μελίσσια - ανάβαση Πεντέλης από Παλαιά Πεντέλη - Νέα Μάκρη και επιστροφή από Παλλήνη - Αγία Παρασκευή - Μελίσσια, μετά από μεγάλη στάση για φαγητό.

Ωραία διαδρομή στο βουνό, ενώ η Λεωφόρος Μαραθώνος δεν είναι άνετος δρόμος για ποδηλατοβόλτες σε εκείνη τη μεριά. Αφενός έχει κίνηση, αφετέρου έχει παράξενη μηκοτομή. Ενώ πρακτικά είναι μικρή η ανάβαση από Νέα Μάκρη σε Αγία Παρασκευή, πηγαίνεις συνέχεια πάνω-κάτω.

Ο μυς του ποδιού μου δυστυχώς δεν έχει επουλωθεί, θα μου κάνει παρέα για καιρό μάλλον, οπότε θα αραιώσω κι άλλο τις ποδηλατοβόλτες. Περιμένω να φυσήξει λίγο να πάω για κανένα winfsurfing.  :Smile:

----------


## senkradvii

> Μου έχει μπεί στο μυαλό εδώ και μέρες η διαδρομή Θεσσαλονίκη-Αθήνα με ποδήλατο...
> 
> Είναι εφτικτό ; Αν ναί κατά πόσο ;


Εγώ δεν θα το σκεφτόμουν να μπω στην Ε.Ο της Ελλάδος με το ποδήλατο για κανένα λόγο..

----------


## kostantis

Εάν έχεις τάσεις αυτοκτονίας δοκίμασε το άφοβα. :Wink:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Μου έχει μπεί στο μυαλό εδώ και μέρες η διαδρομή Θεσσαλονίκη-Αθήνα με ποδήλατο...
> 
> Είναι εφτικτό ; Αν ναί κατά πόσο ;


εντάξει, μια κατηφόρα είναι...  :Razz:

----------


## Giorgos18

Καλα προφανως θα παει απο Παλαια Εθνικη και Περιφερειακούς.

----------


## senkradvii

> Καλα προφανως θα παει απο Παλαια Εθνικη και Περιφερειακούς.


Nαι γιατί ποιος είπε ότι εκεί είναι πιο ασφαλής? Στην παλαιά εθνική Βόλου-Λάρισας π.χ πάνε όλες οι νταλίκες για να γλιτώνουν τα διόδια, και μάλιστα με μία λωρίδα ανά κατεύθυνση γεμάτη λακούβες κτλ.

Ενώ θα είναι καλύτερα οι επαρχιακοί δρόμοι που τους χρησιμοποιούν οι αγρότες και από τα λοιπά χωριά, οδηγοί που έχουν τεράστια οδική παιδεία.

Το θεωρώ υπερβολικά επικίνδυνο ρε παιδιά.

----------


## thodoris31

> Εάν έχεις τάσεις αυτοκτονίας δοκίμασε το άφοβα.


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## Giorgos18

Καποτε ο ΙΡΟ ειχε πει οτι η καλοκαιρινη βροχη ειναι η χειροτερη.

Σημερα τον θυμηθηκα :P

Με επιασε η βροχη στο δρομο, ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ γλιτσα, και η καταληξη ηταν ενα τρυφερο τετ α τετ με το οδοστρωμα στην Σταδιου & Μπενακη.

----------


## manicx

Παρκάρεις σε ποδηλατόδρομο;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-fWN0FmcIU

Μέτρα του δημάρχου της Βίλνιους στη Λιθουανία για προεκλογικό promotion... 

Ηλεκτροκίνητο έχει αν δεν κάνω λάθος...

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Θα ήθελα να χρησιμοποιήσω το GPS του κινητού μου για να μου λέει πως να ακολουθήσω ποδηλατικές διαδρομές που έχω βρει στο internet. Έχετε καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## nmavro73

Επιτέλους σήμερα πήγα τη βόλτα μου  :Clap: 
Μετά από 3 μέρες χωρίς ποδήλατο...

----------


## manicx

> Θα ήθελα να χρησιμοποιήσω το GPS του κινητού μου για να μου λέει πως να ακολουθήσω ποδηλατικές διαδρομές που έχω βρει στο internet. Έχετε καμιά ιδέα;


To GPS μια χαρά είναι, βάση που θα βρεις. Για μερικά υπάρχουν βάσεις, για τα περισσότερα όχι.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

το GPS δεν νομίζω ότι δείχνει μονοπάτια. Επιπλέον δεν ξέρω πως να του βάλω διαδρομές που θα βρω μέσω net. Βάση θα ήθελα να την αποφύγω, μπορώ όμως να έχω ένα ακουστικό στο αυτί αν δίνει φωνητικές εντολές. Το βασικό είναι αν υπάρχει εφαρμογή που να υποστηρίζει χάρτες με μονοπάτια και σε τι μορφή μπορούν να φορτώνονται διαδρομές.

----------


## Giorgos18

Ψηνεται κανεις για καμια βολτα προς κανα κεντρο?

----------


## ipo

> Ψηνεται *κανεις* για *καμια* βολτα προς *κανα* κεντρο?


Σε *καμιά* ώρα με *κανένα* ποδηλατάκι;  :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

έρχομαι  :Superman:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ωπ ωπ τι βλέπω... ο Ιπος εξελίσσεται σε τρελό ποδηλατόνι... τρέμε Κωστή  :Razz:

----------


## Giorgos18

Ωπ βλεπω απαντησεις!!

Εφαγα κατι κρεπες πριν οποτε λεω να ξεκινησω σε κανα μισαωρο για Ακροπολις.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Εγώ δεν μπορώ είμαι στα πελάγη αυτή την στιγμή αν ειμουν θα ερχόμουν είναι ωραία τέτοια ωρα καλα να περάσεις-σετε...  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

Πλάκα έκανα. Αυτή την περίοδο ξεκουράζω το πόδι μου από ένα ελαφρύ μυϊκό τραυματισμό (σιγά μην τη γλίτωνα έτσι που πήγαινα ενθουσιασμένος  :Razz: ), οπότε βγαίνω μόνο μία φορά την εβδομάδα για χαλαρή ποδηλασία, αποφεύγοντας αναβάσεις βουνών.

Αφήστε που τώρα έχει αρχίσει ο καλός άνεμος και πηγαίνω για windsurfing.  :Smile:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Ωπ βλεπω απαντησεις!!
> 
> Εφαγα κατι κρεπες πριν οποτε λεω να ξεκινησω σε κανα μισαωρο για Ακροπολις.


πλάκα έκανα εγώ, είμαι πολύ μακριά τώρα αλλά σε λίγο που θα έρθω Ελλάδα μπορεί να συμμετέχω αν μου βρείτε ποδήλατο. Αλλιώς πάμε για κανένα καφέ  :Smile: 

........Auto merged post: zoup πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

πιάσε κόκκινο ipε!

----------


## Giorgos18

Πω πω τριπλο ακυρο  :Very Happy:

----------


## ipo

:Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Giorgos18

Ωραια ηταν.

Τι ωραια οαση η περιοχη γυρω απο την Ακροπολη..

Και δροσια, οχι αστεια!

----------


## kostantis

Έστω ότι πονάνε τα γόνατα αρκετά. :Whistle: 
Προτείνετε να μην κάνω καθόλου ποδήλατο,να φύγει ο πόνος και μετά να αρχίσω ξανά ή μήπως λίγο λίγο πηδάλι την ημέρα και εφόσον δουλεύω τα πόδια χαλαρά,υποχωρήσει γρηγορότερα ο πόνος;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Ρώτα έναν γιατρό, όχι εμάς. Κρίμα είναι να γίνει διάγνωση μέσω διαδικτύου και από μη γιατρούς  :Smile: 

Άσχετο. Τι έγινε με την κάμερα που αγόρασες; Είσαι ικανοποιημένος;

----------


## kostantis

Την κάμερα ίσα που την δοκίμασα και τράβηξα ένα βιντεάκι εντός σπιτιού γιατί έφυγα διακοπές μετά οπότε απείχα από το ποδήλατο.
Προσεχώς θα ανεβάσω βιντεάκι αυτή την εβδομάδα@youtube. :Smile: 

Την βάση την στήριξα στο τιμόνι με 2 δεματικά και φαίνεται αρκετά σταθερή.Το θέμα είναι να κουμπώνει η κάμερα καλά πάνω.Θα φανεί τι αξίζει στο χειροκρότημα. :Smile:

----------


## kostantis

Την έδεσα και με το λουράκι τελικά έτσι ώστε εάν σπάσει η βάση να μην πέσει κάτω η κάμερα. :Smile:

----------


## manicx

Σήμερα με τον άνεμο τα είδα κολυόμενα. Τρομερή αντίσταση όσο και να κουλουριάστηκα. Χώρια ότι με το κουλούριασμα το σώμα δεν είχε σωστή θέση όταν έκανα πετάλι και παρά το ότι δύσκολα τα φτύνω, σήμερα νιώθω λες και οι γάμπες έκαναν πετάλι x3... Καλύτερα 40 βαθμοί παρά αέρας. Στην Σ. Λούη ο άνεμος ήταν πλάγιος και αναγκάστηκα πάλι να κουλουριαστώ όσο γίνονταν. Δυστυχώς με σακίδιο στην πλάτη πήγαινα αριστερά καθώς με ξύριζε από τα δεξιά κι έπρεπε να διορθώνω συνεχώς την πορεία.

----------


## ipo

Ο άνεμος πράγματι δυσκολεύει πολύ την ποδηλασία, ειδικά αν τον έχεις κόντρα σε καμιά ανηφόρα.

----------


## manicx

Από το ύψος στο Υγεία μέχρι διασταύρωση με Σ. Λούη που έχει μια ανεπαίσθητη ανηφόρα η Κηφισίας, τον είχα κόντρα.  Όταν λέμε τα έφτυσα, το εννοώ γιατί έχει δυνατό άνεμο. Με το ζόρι 15-16χλμ/ω έλεγε το κοντέρ ενώ συνήθως πάω με 25 και πάνω στο σημείο αυτό. Και πετάλι πέτρα.

----------


## Giorgos18

Βολτα κανεις σημερα το βραδυ?Προς Κεντρο?

----------


## kostantis

Βγήκα βόλτα εντός πόλης για να δοκιμάσω την κάμερα και στο 2ο πεζοδρόμιο που κατέβηκα η βάση μας άφησε χρόνους. :onetooth: 
Πρέπει να κάνω καμία πατέντα τώρα για να την στηρίξω στο τιμόνι. :Thinking: 
Ρίξτε καμία ιδέα.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

:Smile:  ?

----------


## senkradvii

Προφανώς..  :Whistle:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

ώρα να φεύγουμε κι'εμείς...

----------


## ipo

Δεν σταμάτησα λόγω καλοκαιριού, ίσα-ίσα που το καλοκαίρι κάνω πάντα περισσότερη γυμναστική. Αλλά με τη χαλαρή ποδηλασία ο μυϊκός τραυματισμός δεν περνούσε, οπότε το έκοψα τελείως για 3 εβδομάδες και βλέπουμε. Προς το παρόν από άθληση κάνω windsurfing και παίζω λίγο ping-pong. Βέβαια η ποδηλασία μου λείπει πολύ.

----------


## senkradvii

> Δεν σταμάτησα λόγω καλοκαιριού, ίσα-ίσα που το καλοκαίρι κάνω πάντα περισσότερη γυμναστική. Αλλά με τη χαλαρή ποδηλασία ο μυϊκός τραυματισμός δεν περνούσε, οπότε το έκοψα τελείως για 3 εβδομάδες και βλέπουμε. Προς το παρόν από άθληση κάνω windsurfing και παίζω λίγο ping-pong. Βέβαια η ποδηλασία μου λείπει πολύ.


E μα και εσύ δεν το ξεκουράζεις και τόσο το πόδι.. Απ'όσο ξέρω το windsurfing είναι πάρα πολύ απαιτητικό σε δύναμη και το πινγ πονγκ μπορεί να μη του φαίνεται αλλά λιώνεις.

----------


## ipo

Έχεις δίκιο ότι δεν το ξεκουράζω καλά, αλλά δε θέλω να σταματήσω τη γυμναστική εντελώς. Ευτυχώς το πρόβλημα στο δικέφαλο είναι κυρίως όταν εκτείνεται γρήγορα όπως συμβαίνει στο ποδήλατο ή αν τρέξω κι όχι σε αργές ή στατικές τάσεις. Με το ping-pong μπορεί να πονέσω λίγο αν παίζω πάνω από μία ώρα, αλλά σταματάω αμέσως, κάνω διατάσεις και συνεχίζω μετά από λίγο με προσοχή, εφόσον ο μυς δεν πονάει.

Για παράδειγμα τώρα δε με πονάει καθόλου, αλλά ξέρω ότι αν κάνω 10 km ποδηλασίας θα πονάω λίγο για 5 μέρες μετά.

----------


## senkradvii

Πάντως όπως πιστεύω ότι το ξέρεις ήδη και εσύ, όσο λιγότερο το ξεκουράζεις, τόσο περισσότερο θα σε ταλαιπωρεί.  :Wink:

----------


## manicx

Επιστροφή και για εμένα με πολλά μποφόρια και ζόρια στη ποδηλασία. Αλλά μου έλειψε το άτιμο 9 ημέρες.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Xαλαρή βολτίτσα στο κέντρο με τον Πόντικα, και τον Sen στο κέντρο... παρα πολύ ωραία  :One thumb up: 

Ελπίζω πόντικα να γύρισες σώος στο σπίτι, γιατί είσουν λίγο ζαλισμένος, όταν φεύγαμε  :Laughing: 

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 28 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Βολτα κανεις σημερα το βραδυ?Προς Κεντρο?


Μαδα... φάκα... ούτε που το είδα... Γιώργο σορυ, θα ξανακανονίσουμε.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Πράγματι ωραία η βολτίτσα...  :One thumb up: 

Η ζαλούρα έγινε εντονότερη όταν κατέβηκα προς Θησείο. Άσε...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Θύελλα... φαντάζομαι  :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Θύελλα καλοκαιριάτικα...  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Θύελλα ε; :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Θύελλα ε;


Ναι... Που να μην μπορείς να κάνεις ποδήλατο...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kostantis

Φαντάζομαι... :onetooth:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Χαχα  :Razz: 

Παιδά οτι προλάβουμε, ερχεται χειμώνας  :Razz:

----------


## manicx

Θησείο ήμουν προχθές βράδυ. Πολύ ποδήλατο αλλά θέλει προσοχή να κοιτάς μπροστά και όχι αριστερά-δεξιά..  :Wink:

----------


## senkradvii

Παιδιά δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσείς για θύελλες και ζαλάδες. Εμένα ο κ@λος μου με πονάει!  :Laughing:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Παιδιά δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσείς για θύελλες και ζαλάδες. Εμένα ο κ@λος μου με πονάει!


Αφού δεν άφησες πεζοδρόμιο για πεζοδρόμιο...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Seitman

Έτσι το λένε τώρα? "Πεζοδρόμιο"?  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Όχι, δίκιο εχει ο πόντικας, ο κύριος απο εκει είχε το ποδήλατό μου, και είπε να του αλλάξει λίγο τα φώτα  :Evil:

----------


## senkradvii

> Όχι, δίκιο εχει ο πόντικας, ο κύριος απο εκει είχε το ποδήλατό μου, και είπε να του αλλάξει λίγο τα φώτα


O κύριος από εδώ πήρε το ποδήλατό σου και είπε να το αξιοποιήσει λίγο, που το έχεις και μαραζώνει. Φτιάχτηκε για να πηδάει και να καβαλάει. Όχι για βόλτες σε Πλάκα, Θησείο freeday, tour de Athene και στάση στον Θανάση για κεμπάπ.  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

Επ τι γίνεται εδώ;
Πήγες Sen tour στην Αθήνα; :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Αχ ναι, καλέ μπράβο, ευχαριστώ  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> Επ τι γίνεται εδώ;
> Πήγες Sen tour στην Αθήνα;


He he! Πήγα ένα μικρό.  :Razz: 




> Αχ ναι, καλέ μπράβο, ευχαριστώ


Καλέ τίποτα. Χαρά μου!  :Biggrin:

----------


## kostantis

Ένα μίνι πρώτο τεστάκι με την κάμερα.
video.
Pass:adslgr

----------


## ipo

Στα 75-80 δευτερόλεπτα έφαγε κλαδιά πάνω της έστριψε στον ουρανό;

----------


## ardi21

> Ένα μίνι πρώτο τεστάκι με την κάμερα.
> video.
> Pass:adslgr


Γιατι στα βγαζει θολα?

----------


## kostantis

Το βιντεάκι καταρχήν τραβήχτηκε απόγευμα οπότε δεν υπήρχε ο κατάλληλος φωτισμός.

Τώρα από κάποιο σημείο και μετά που τα δείχνει πολύ θολά και κοιτάει και λίγο κατά επάνω όπως λέει και ο ipo είναι το σημείο που διασχίζω το κομμάτι με τις κοτρόνες κάτω και το ποδήλατο ταρακουνιέται πολύ άσχημα.
Εδώ εγώ πήγα να πέσω από το ποδήλατο η κάμερα θα σταθεί στην θέση στερεωμένη με 2 δεματικά; :Razz: 
Για την θολούρα υποθέτω πως ευθύνεται το ταρακούνημα με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορεί η κάμερα να εστιάσει καθόλου.

----------


## ardi21

Για δοκιμασε να τραβηξεις και ενα σε ασφαλτο. Γιατι εμενα σε χωμα τα δειχνει πιο καθαρα

----------


## Ntalton

Χθες ειχα παει μια βολτουλα μεχρι Ομπλο το απογευμα. Οπως κατεβαινα στον κομβο στην εγλυκαδα επιασε μπορα... με το πρωτο φρεναρισμα βρεθηκα φαρδυς πλατυς αγκαλιασμενος με το πεζοδρομιο... :Redface:  :Embarassed:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Χθες ειχα παει μια βολτουλα μεχρι Ομπλο το απογευμα. Οπως κατεβαινα στον κομβο στην εγλυκαδα επιασε μπορα... με το πρωτο φρεναρισμα βρεθηκα φαρδυς πλατυς αγκαλιασμενος με το πεζοδρομιο...


Χτύπησες; Προσοχή στις βροχές μετά από περιόδους ξηρασίας... Ο ipo τα λέει και τα ξαναλέει αλλά εσείς δεν τον ακούτε!  :Razz: 

Τι λάστιχα έχεις; Τα slick μου πάντως έχουν εξαιρετικό grip, για slick, σε βρεγμένο...

----------


## Ntalton

> Χτύπησες; Προσοχή στις βροχές μετά από περιόδους ξηρασίας... Ο ipo τα λέει και τα ξαναλέει αλλά εσείς δεν τον ακούτε! 
> 
> Τι λάστιχα έχεις; Τα slick μου πάντως έχουν εξαιρετικό grip, για slick, σε βρεγμένο...


Οχι μια χαρα ειμαι, ευχαριστω! :Wink: 
Ντροπιαστηκα, σηκωσα το ποδηλατο και εφυγα τρεχαδιν :Razz: 
Οσο για το ποδηλατο ειναι mountain με 1 ιντσα λαστιχο. All terrain ειναι νομιζω, Michelin, θα σε γελασω..
 :Embarassed:

----------


## ipo

> Οσο για το ποδηλατο ειναι mountain με 1 ιντσα λαστιχο. All terrain ειναι νομιζω, Michelin, θα σε γελασω..


Πρόσεχε μη σε κλαιν, με τα Michelin.  :Razz: 

Άμα έχει γλίτσα, ό,τι λάστιχο και να έχεις χρειάζεται μεγάλη προσοχή.

----------


## Ntalton

> Πρόσεχε μη σε κλαιν, με τα Michelin. 
> 
> Άμα έχει γλίτσα, ό,τι λάστιχο και να έχεις χρειάζεται μεγάλη προσοχή.


Αυτο ξαναπεστο...  :Razz:

----------


## kostantis

> Για δοκιμασε να τραβηξεις και ενα σε ασφαλτο. Γιατι εμενα σε χωμα τα δειχνει πιο καθαρα


Τράβηξα και σε άσφαλτο.
Εντάξει αρκετά καλύτερα εφόσον η κάμερα δεν κουνιόταν πολύ και κατέβαινα με κανονική ταχύτητα αλλά και πάλι δεν μπορώ να πω πως έμεινα ευχαριστημένος από την ποιότητα.

Εδώ είναι το βιντεάκι.
Νταξ θα μου πεις τι θες από μια κάμερα των 10κάτι ευρώ,δεν θα είναι και gopro. :Razz:

----------


## manicx

Στην αρχή νόμισα ότι απογειώνεται το αεροπλάνο....

----------


## ipo

Πράγματι, το μικρόφωνο καταγράφει πολύ παράξενα τους ήχους του περιβάλλοντος. Νομίζει κανείς ότι έχεις ερπύστριες. Ίδια κάμερα δεν έχει και ο Άρδης; Απ' όσο θυμάμαι τα δικά του video είναι σαφώς καλύτερα σε ποιότητα.

Κατά τα άλλα, το μέρος που κάνεις ποδήλατο είναι πολύ όμορφο.

----------


## vamvakoolas

αυτη τη κυριακη θα γινει αγωνας ποδηλασιας ....στη Κηφισσια. Οι αγωνες αυτου του ειδους ειναι συναρπαστικοι (για μας επικίνδυνοι) γιατι εχουν μεγαλες ταχυτητες, πτωσεις (αρκετα συχνα) και ανατροπες στη σειρα καταταξης συνεχεια.
http://www.mbike.gr/article.asp?cati...d=2&pubid=8581
εγω δυστηχως δε θα ειμαι εκει (θα ειμαι στη μαγευτικη ...Τριπολη για αλλο αγωνα) αλλα θα ειμαι το σαββατο απο το πρωι για προπονηση με αλλους αθλητες..(οποιος θελει :Whistle: )χαλαρα

Εγω θα ειμαι την επομενη εβδομαδα στις πιο λαικες γειτονιες 
http://www.mbike.gr/article.asp?cati...d=2&pubid=8579

----------


## ipo

Στην αρχή βλέπω το χάρτη στο Κεφαλάρι και λέω "σιγά τα 2 km της διαδρομής". Μετά είδα ότι ο αγώνας έχει 20 γύρους (20 x 2,1 km).  :Shocked:   Τι μέση ταχύτητα έχουν οι καλοί αθλητές σε τέτοιους αγώνες; Η διαδρομή έχει ελαφρά ανηφορική κλίση στη μεγάλη της διάσταση.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ipo το πόδι πως πάει;

----------


## ipo

Δεν πονάει εδώ και μέρες, αλλά έχω σταματήσει το ποδήλατο για μερικές εβδομάδες, οπότε δεν ξέρω σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεται. Πρέπει να κάνω μερικά χιλιόμετρα ανηφόρας (όπως τις άλλες φορές) για να διαπιστώσω αν έχει επουλωθεί ο δικέφαλος. Την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα επιχειρήσω κανένα λιμνομαραθώνιο για να μπω στο κλίμα και ελπίζω να μη με πιάσει πάλι. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι ένας μήνας αποχής έδωσε στο μυ τον απαραίτητο χρόνο επούλωσης.

Σε περπάτημα, ping-pong και windsurfing δε με πονάει, αλλά μου λείπει πολύ η ποδηλασία.

----------


## vamvakoolas

@ipo χωρις να ειμαι ειδικος αλλα με βαση την εμπειρια δοκιμασε καλυτερα στροφαρισμα (δηλαδη ακομα και σε ευθεια να εχεις ευκολες ταχυτητες για να γυρναει γρηγορα το ποδι) να δεις οτι εισαι οκ. Με την ανηφορα ρισκαρεις
επισης επειδη μιλαμε για περιπου 50χλμ στα circuit λογικα ειναι προς το τελος οι αθλητες να "σουρωνουν" ζαλιζονται ή να θωλονουν...εκει να δειτε πτωσεις!


Θα ηθελα να μοιραστω με τη παρεα τη περιπετεια του mouse potato. Ο ανθρωπος (δε τον ξερω καν) επειδη θελει να αγορασει ποδηλατο και μαλιστα ακριβο εκανε το πιο λογικο:
μπηκε σε ενα φορουμ ποδηλασιας να μαθει τι παιζει ή να παρει καποια γνωμη. Επειδη που και που μπαινω σε κατι τετοια φορουμ διαβασα το θεμα που ανοιξε.
Χωρις πλακα (επειδη ηταν και πολλες σελιδες) βρηκα ελευθερο χρονο, πηρα μια τυροπιτουλα και 1 λτ νερακι και διαβασα....

Το τι @#$ες του γραψαν δεν εχει προηγουμενο. Μαλιστα αυτο που ειναι παραλογο ειναι οτι ο διαλογος περασε μεταξυ των μελων και σε προσωπικο επιπεδο και προσβλητικο οπως το ειδα απο τη μερια του αναγνωστη. Επισης υπηρχαν ατομο που του προτειναν χρεπια (ευνοητοι λογοι) και μαλιστα προσπαθουσαν να το πεισουν γιάυτο....
Τελος επειδη οι "ειδικοι" δεν ειχαν επιχειρηματα (μιας και ελαχιστοι ανθρωπο εχουν καβαλησει πολλα ποδηλατα για να εχουν γνωμη) αρχισαν να προσθετουν βαρυτητα στη γνωμη τους με το σκεπτικο οτι
-ηταν μεγαλυτεροι σε ηλικια
-Η Γερμανια ειναι εχθρος μας οι ΗΠΑ ειναι μαζι μας (παραδειγμα)
-ξερουν το ταδε φιλο που αυτος ξερει το ταδε φιλο που ο φιλος του... :ROFL: 

γενικα ολα αυτα (τα εχω γραψει και εκει) ενα νεο ατομο που θελει να ασχοληθει με τη ποδηλασια αντι να του φουντωσουν το ενδιαφερον γι'αυτη μαλλον τον οδηγουν στη....φουντα :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

:Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Θα γραπωθώ από τα λεγόμενα του vamvakoola και θα πω τούτο:

Έχω παρατηρήσει πως στον συγκεκριμένο χώρο (της ποδηλασίας) υπάρχει έντονος κομπλεξισμός από την μεριά των έμπειρων και των ειδημόνων, νομίζοντας πως είναι μικροί θεοί. Αυτό δε επεκτείνεται και στους μη επαγγελματίες αθλητές στον ίδιο χώρο. Έχω παρατηρήσει πάμπολλες φορές άτομα που βρίσκονται στον δρόμο και κάνουν απλά την βόλτα τους να βγάζουν τρελούς κομπλεξισμούς σε πεζούς και αυτοκίνητα.

Δεν έχω καταλάβει ακριβώς γιατί στον συγκεκριμένο χώρο έχουν καλλιεργηθεί τέτοιου είδους συμπεριφορές και χαρακτήρες αλλά με λυπεί αφάνταστα. Μεγαλύτερο πάτημα βρίσκουν εκείνοι που χάρη στην ανωνυμία που τους προσφέρει το κάθε λογής forum βγάζουν όλα τα απωθημένα που δεν μπορούν να βγάλουν στον δρόμο για διαφόρους λόγους.

Ψυχανάλυση in progress....

----------


## ipo

Διαπίστωσα κι εγώ αλαζονεία διαβάζοντας το συγκεκριμένο νήμα αγοράς κούρσας. Δυστυχώς κάποιοι που αποκτούν εμπειρία, έχουν κουραστεί να γράφουν τα ίδια και τα ίδια και τελικά γράφουν κάτι συνοπτικό με απόλυτο τρόπο, επειδή ξέρουν μέσα τους ότι έχουν δίκιο. Όμως αυτό δεν τους κάνει καλούς συνομιλητές. Αν θέλει κάποιος να προσφέρει στη συζήτηση, ας το κάνει με επιχειρήματα. Αν βαριέται να γράφει τα ίδια κατεβατά, η άποψή μου είναι ότι είναι το καλύτερο είναι να απέχει από τη συζήτηση, παρά να αρχίσει τα "άκου που σου λέω, κάτι ξέρω", "ξέρεις ποιος είμαι εγώ;", "αυτοί που με ξέρουν με εμπιστεύονται" και άλλες υπερφίαλες δηλώσεις εμπειρίας.

Χωρίς διάθεση παρεξήγησης και εντελώς καλοπροαίρετα, η εντύπωσή μου είναι ότι και μερικά δικά σου post Κωστή κινούνται κοντά σε αυτά τα πλαίσια. Σίγουρα η εμπειρία σου είναι μεγαλύτερη απ' ό,τι των υπολοίπων στο ποδηλατικό νήμα του adslgr και η συνεισφορά σου πολύτιμη, αλλά δεν εξωτερικεύεται με τον καλύτερο τρόπο. Η εμπεριστατωμένη γνώση πρέπει να φρενάρει κάποιον από την επιμονή επικράτησης της άποψής του. Ας εκφραστεί τεκμηριωμένα και όποιος έχει ανοιχτά τα μάτια του, ας τη διαβάσει.

Mouse, ένα Bianchi σαν αυτό που κοιτάζεις έχει πάρει ένας γνωστός μου. Είπε ότι το έφερε καινούριο από Ιταλία με 900€, ενώ στην Ελλάδα κοστίζει 1200€.

----------


## vamvakoolas

παιδια τα εχω ξαναγραψει
μπορει εσεις να γραφεται τις γνωμες σας στο πλαισιο της συζητησης αλλα υπαρχουν ατομα που ψαχνονται για συμβουλες (χωρις καν να ειναι μελη) και διαβαζουν. Οποτε διαβαζω κατι εντελως λαθος θα παρεμβω αποτομα. Ομως υπαρχουν θεματα (οπως διατροφη, commuting εξοπλισμος) που πραγματικα διαβαζω και εγω με ενδιαφερον και μαθαινω απο εδω.
Αλλωστε τα ξερουν και παιδια που με εχουν συναντησει δεν εχω σνομπαρει καμμια βολτα (ειτε απο εδω ειτε freeday, peristeropetalies κοκ) παρολο που μπορει να θυσιασω προπονηση ή ελευθερο χρονο οπου καθομαστε και κανουμε 2-3 φορουμ μεταξυ μας στο....μιλητο :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Βαζετε που βαζετε το λάδι, βάλτε και την φωτιά ρε παιδιά....* link*  :Razz:

----------


## Seitman

Off Topic


		Θες να πας να τρολάρεις ε?  :Razz:

----------


## Giorgos18

Τουλαχιστον καντε το σωστα  ρε παιδια  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Παιδιά, γνωρίζει κανέις τι γίνεται με τις μεταφορές ποδηλάτων;

Π.χ. Εγω μετακομίζω στην Κέρκυρα όπου πέρασα, πως θα το πάω το αναθεματισμένο εκεί,  που δεν μπορώ να το παω με αμάξι, που πρέπει να απευθυνθώ; και ποιό περίπου είναι το κόστος;

----------


## nm96027

> Παιδιά, γνωρίζει κανέις τι γίνεται με τις μεταφορές ποδηλάτων;
> 
> Π.χ. Εγω μετακομίζω στην Κέρκυρα όπου πέρασα, πως θα το πάω το αναθεματισμένο εκεί,  που δεν μπορώ να το παω με αμάξι, που πρέπει να απευθυνθώ; και ποιό περίπου είναι το κόστος;


Noμίζω πως η λύση είναι κάποια μεταφορική που ανεβαίνει Κέρκυρα.

----------


## alekan

Πρακτορείο μεταφορών να ρωτήσεις.
«Σπαει» καθόλου;

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Παιδιά, γνωρίζει κανέις τι γίνεται με τις μεταφορές ποδηλάτων;
> 
> Π.χ. Εγω μετακομίζω στην Κέρκυρα όπου πέρασα, πως θα το πάω το αναθεματισμένο εκεί,  που δεν μπορώ να το παω με αμάξι, που πρέπει να απευθυνθώ; και ποιό περίπου είναι το κόστος;


Εγώ στην θέση σου θα ρωτούσα στο ΚΤΕΛ τι μπορεί να γίνει. Διαβάζω πως μερικά ΚΤΕΛ δέχονται, άλλα όχι. Επίσης διαβάζω πως άλλα έχουν περιορισμούς στο βάρος (μέχρι 13kg νομίζω) άλλα όχι.

Από εκεί και πέρα μπορείς να ψάξεις κάποια μεταφορική ώστε να ενημερωθείς και για το κόστος.

----------


## Seitman

Μάλλον με κάποια μεταφορική...  Με πρόλαβαν  :Embarassed: 

Με ένα τηλέφωνο μπορείς να μάθεις.

Ιονική
Αθήνα - Κέρκυρα

Ενδεικτικά.

----------


## kostantis

Με μεταφορική που κατεβαίνει Κέρκυρα όπως είπε και ο nm διαφορετικά σκέψου το αεροπλάνο.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Μεραφορική, παίζει να μου πάρει και το 1/5 του ποδηλάτου ... πόσο τα λυπάμαι αυτά τα λεφτά, αλλα τι να κάνεις, αλεκ, όχι, δεν "σπαει" εκτός και αν εννοείς σπάσιμο το οτι μπορουν να βγούν οι 2 ρόδες, αλλα και πάλι θέλω να τ οαποφύγω αυτό λόγω υδραυλικών δισκόφρενων, αν καταλάθος πατηθουν τα φρένα θα εχω πρόβλημα.

Τώρα όσο για το ΚΤΕΛ θα ρωτήσω, αλλα μου φαινεται δύσκολο, και αν ειναι οπως λες μέχρι 13 κιλά, το ξεπερνάω το όριο δυστυχώς.





> σκέψου το αεροπλάνο.


 Αυτό είναι η αλήθεια οτι δνε το είχα σκεφτεί καθόλου, θα τα ψάξω όλα και θα δω ποιό τελικα είναι το πιο οικονομικό, μάλλον τα ΚΤΕλ θα είναι τα πιο οικονομικα αν τελικά το δεχθούν.

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## kostantis

Αθλητικός εξοπλισμός σε πτήσεις εσωτερικού που εκτελούνται από την Aegean

Η χρέωση εξοπλισμού περιλαμβάνεται στα δωρεάν κιλά. Για την έγκριση της μεταφοράς, πρέπει να επικοινωνήσετε πριν το ταξίδι σας με το Τμήμα Κρατήσεων και να μας ενημερώσετε σχετικά με τον εξοπλισμό σας και τις διαστάσεις αυτού.


Χτυπάς εισητηριάκι Αθήνα-Κέρκυρα και το πας ο ίδιος στο σπίτι σου.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Πήρα μια μεταφορική, και μου είπε κανα 10ρι... Μου φαίνονται πολύ λίγα δεν το περίμενα, θα παω κι απο εκει να ρωτήσω και μάλλον ετσι θα το κανω.

----------


## kostantis

10€ μονο;
Δεν το περίμενα με τίποτα. :Smile:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Βέβαια μου μίλαγε κάποιος κύριος ανω των 70, μπορεί να μην κατάλαβε καν οτι θέλω να μεταφέρω κανονικό ποδήλατο  :Razz:  Γιαυτό θα πεταχτώ απο το Μεταξουργείο να δω τι παίζει, ή θα ξαναπάρω να μιλήσω με με κάποιον πιο συνεννοήσιμο  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Πριν πήρα στην Εδρα τους στην Αθήνα, ξαναπήρα τώρα στην έδρα τους στην Κέρκυρα, και το σήκωσε ένας κύρioς ανω των 70 πάλι ( μάλλον είναι ο bro  :Cool: ) και μου είπε 20 €  :Razz:

----------


## Seitman

Που είσαι...
Μην ξαναπάρεις τηλ  :ROFL:

----------


## kostantis

χαχαχαχ :onetooth:  :onetooth:

----------


## Νikosanagn

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  

By the way ευχαριστώ ψηλέ, απο τα δικά σου λινκ τηλεφώνησα στους αδερφούς Κοντοστάνους  :Razz: 




*Spoiler:*




			Ρε παιδιά να μην πάρω αλλη μια  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Παιδιά, γνωρίζει κανέις τι γίνεται με τις μεταφορές ποδηλάτων;
> 
> Π.χ. Εγω μετακομίζω στην Κέρκυρα όπου πέρασα, πως θα το πάω το αναθεματισμένο εκεί,  που δεν μπορώ να το παω με αμάξι, που πρέπει να απευθυνθώ; και ποιό περίπου είναι το κόστος;


Κατ' αρχάς συγχαρητήρια για την επιτυχία στις εισαγωγικές εξετάσεις!

Από εκεί και πέρα, να κουράσεις λίγο τα ποδαράκια σου και να πας εκεί πάνου κάνοντας ποδήλατο. Τι σόι ποδηλάτης είσαι που θέλεις να το βάλεις στο ΚΤΕΛ για να γλιτώσεις 600 χιλιόμετρα ποδηλασίας;  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Κι ελεγα κι εγω, κανένας μουρλός δεν θα μου το προτείνει  :Razz: 

A ρε Ιπε, εφυγες κι εσύ απο του Μπαρ, να πίναμε κανένα καφε εκει πάνου...

----------


## Seitman

Είδες βρε ipo τι έκανες με αυτά που του λες?

Γύρισε στα ίσα του και έβγαλε και μουστάκι  :Laughing:

----------


## Νikosanagn

:Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## vamvakoolas

ρεσυ θα βρεις μεταφορικη με χαμηλο κοστος μην αγχωνεσαι...Για αεροπλανα αστο ειναι ολοκληρη διαδικασια believe me μετα απο 4-5 ταξιδια με μεταφορα ποδηλατου κοντευω να αγανακτησω

Υ.Γ:Τι περασες τελικα? περιμενω γλυκα

----------


## pelasgian

> Παιδιά, γνωρίζει κανέις τι γίνεται με τις μεταφορές ποδηλάτων;
> 
> Π.χ. Εγω μετακομίζω στην Κέρκυρα όπου πέρασα, πως θα το πάω το αναθεματισμένο εκεί,  που δεν μπορώ να το παω με αμάξι, που πρέπει να απευθυνθώ; και ποιό περίπου είναι το κόστος;


θα πας σε έναν ποδηλατά να στο βάλει στο κουτί του, θα το πας με το ότι θες (ΚTEΛ) και μετά θα πας εκεί σε έναν ποδηλατά να στο στήσει πάλι.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Παιδιά δεν ξέρω αν είδατε, αλλα βρήκα μεταφορική με 10-15 € θα τα δώσω και θα τελειώνω... σίγα μην  μπλέκω τώρα με ΚΤΕΛ στησίματα ξεστησίματα, ευχαριστώ για την πρόταση μπράβο.

Κωστή πέρασα σε αυτό τμήμα που σου είχα πει πέρσυσι, του Ιονίου Πανεπηστημίου, Τεχνών ήχου και εικόνας.

----------


## vamvakoolas

αναμενω φιλοξενια (κοιτα μη φυγεις καλοκαιρι) :Whistle: 


α, ναι θα κανουμε και ποδηλατο :ROFL:

----------


## Νikosanagn

:Razz: .....

----------


## senkradvii

Off Topic


		Καλά εσύ φιλοξένησε τον Βαμβακούλα εγώ θα μείνω στις φίλες σου τότε Νικουλάκι..  :Cool: 

Α, και εμείς θα κάνουμε ποδήλατο.  :Laughing:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Χοχοχο  :Razz:

----------


## treli@ris

Ετσι βρε κανουν οι ποδηλατες;


*Spoiler:*









 :onetooth:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Xαχαχαχ  :Laughing:

----------


## senkradvii

Έτσι και χειρότερα μη σου πω..  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Σήμερα είχα επιτέλους την τύχη να μου σκάσει το λάστιχο, μετά από 12+ χρόνια.  :Laughing:  Πήγαινα στη λίμνη του Μαραθώνα και μου έσκασε στην Αμυγδαλέζα. Δυστυχώς δεν έσκασε το πίσω με τη βαλβίδα Dunlop που θέλω να ξεφορτωθώ (αυτό έχει να σκάσει πάνω από 15 χρόνια), αλλά το μπροστινό.

Η αλλαγή αεροθάλαμου μου πήρε κανένα τέταρτο, αλλά έχασα αρκετή ώρα επειδή απορυθμίστηκαν τα φρένα και προσπαθούσα να πετύχω καλή μικρορύθμιση. Άνοιξε μία ευδιάκριτη τρυπούλα στη σαμπρέλα. Αύριο έχει μπάλωμα και ξανά αντικατάσταση, αφού καινούρια θα μπει ξανά στο τσαντάκι σέλας σαν εφεδρική.

Μου βγήκε λίγο η γλώσσα για να ανεβάσω 50 psi με τη μικρή τρόμπα σκελετού, αλλά είχα πολύ δρόμο μπροστά μου για να αφήσω την πίεση στα 40 psi.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Μου βγήκε λίγο η γλώσσα για να ανεβάσω 50 psi με τη μικρή τρόμπα σκελετού, αλλά είχα πολύ δρόμο μπροστά μου για να αφήσω την πίεση στα 40 psi.


Άντε εκγύμνασες και τα χέριας...  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> Άντε εκγύμνασες και τα χέριας...


 :onetooth:  :onetooth:  :onetooth:

----------


## ipo

Τέτοια γυμναστική είχα να κάνω από τότε που έσκασε το λάστιχο του Βαμβακούλα και τρομπάραμε τρεις μαζί με την τρόμπα μου για να φτάσουμε τα 90 psi. Έβλεπα το Βαμβακούλα να τρομπάρει κανένα λεπτό και μου φάνηκε εύκολο (δεν την είχα δοκιμάσει μέχρι τότε). Την πιάνω κι εγώ να ξεκουραστεί το παλικάρι, τρομπάρω 10 δευτερόλεπτα και τα έφτυσα. Τελικά φτάσαμε τα 90 psi τρομπάροντας δύο μαζί (εγώ και ο ξάδερφος του Νικουλάκη).  :ROFL: 

Εκεί είναι που σκέφτεσαι ότι ίσως συμφέρει να κουβαλάς μαζί την τρόμπα εδάφους-χεριών του Lidl.  :Razz:  Βάζεις απλά το βάρος σου και πας την πίεση όσο να 'ναι.

----------


## kostantis

Με αφετηρία την Νέα Ιωνία έχει κάτι καλό να δω εάν ξεκινήσω να τριγυρνάω εκεί γύρω με ποδήλατο;

----------


## ipo

> Με αφετηρία την Νέα Ιωνία έχει κάτι καλό να δω εάν ξεκινήσω να τριγυρνάω εκεί γύρω με ποδήλατο;


Πήγαινε στο πάρκο Τρίτση. Λέγεται ότι είναι το μεγαλύτερο των Βαλκανίων και ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα της Ευρώπης. Είναι περίπου 4 χιλιόμετρα από τη Νέα Ιωνία. Πολύ όμορφο και μαζεύει πολύ κόσμο.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> (εγώ και ο ξάδερφος του Νικουλάκη).


 Kι ο Κωστής σας κοίταγε?  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

ναι βρε Μποτρινι τι αλλο να κανω? :ROFL:  :ROFL: 


επρεπε να με δεις τη κυριακη σε αγωνα, οι αλλοι βγαζαν τροχους (μου) προπονητηριο (μου) κρανη κοκ και εγω....τι αλλο? κοιταζα!

----------


## Mouse Potato

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/4263/

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## senkradvii

> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/4263/


Αυτό πάει να πει καλοζυγισμένο ποδήλατο!  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ω, ρε φίλε WTF???  :Laughing:

----------


## nmavro73

Σαν να πήρε το μάτι μου ότι τώρα που φτιάχνουν την παραλία, θα κάνουν ποδηλατόδρομο μέσα στο πάρκο. Από το μακεδονία παλλας ως τον όμιλο

----------


## senkradvii

Πάντως από τον Όμιλο μέχρι το Μέγαρο είχε.  :Wink:

----------


## nEC

freeday κανεις?

----------


## Mouse Potato

> freeday κανεις?


Που θα πάτε;

----------


## nEC

> Που θα πάτε;


ΒΟΡΕΙΑ ΒΟΡΕΙΑ ΒΟΡΕΙΑ!!  :Thumbs up:

----------


## vamvakoolas

αυτη τη παρασκευη *οχι*  γιατι εχει αυτο http://www.bikefestival.gr/default.asp
την αλλη παρασκευη μεσα :One thumb up:

----------


## nEC

8-10 bikefestival
10-όσο πάει freeday!

----------


## nEC

Πολυ ωραια η βολτα κ σημερα μεχρι την κηφησια!

http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/22877177

----------


## manicx

> αυτη τη παρασκευη *οχι*  γιατι εχει αυτο http://www.bikefestival.gr/default.asp
> την αλλη παρασκευη μεσα


Highlights του φεστιβάλ: Τα βούρλα κοριτσάκια-φωτομοντέλα που τους έδωσαν ποδήλατα κι έκαναν βόλτες. Όση ώρα ήμουν εκεί τράκαραν μεταξύ τους 2 φορές ενώ κόντεψαν να με πατήσουν 3 φορές (είπαμε είμαι ωραίο παιδί αλλά όχι κι έτσι  :Razz:  ). Κατά τα άλλα, ωραία πραγματάκια με την IDEAL να κλέβει την παράσταση με μοντέλα του 2012 (τα οποία ποιοτικά τα είδα πεσμένα σε σχέση με τα αντίστοιχα του 2011). Πολύ ηλεκτροκίνητο γενικά.

----------


## BlindG

Επειδή ξέρω οτι θα αρχίσουν οι πέτρες, πρώτον φοράω ring mail πανοπλία και δεύτερον αφού αφήσω το σχόλιό μου εξαφανίζομαι γιατί δεν θέλω να δοκιμάσω την αντοχή της ( :Razz: ) και γιατί το σχόλιο απλά παραμένει σ'εσάς να το αξιολογήσετε.

Μ'αυτά και μ'αυτά, τα ποδήλατα στους δρόμους έχουν αυξηθεί κατακόρυφα. Προφανώς δεν υπάρχει αρνητική πλευρά σε αυτό. 
Δυστυχώς όμως είναι λυπηρό να βλέπεις έναν ενήλικα πάνω σε ποδήλατο να συμπεριφέρεται όπως τα παιδιά από τα οποία κανείς δεν μπορεί να ζητήσει τα ρέστα.
Τι εννοώ? Ελάχιστοι σέβονται τα φανάρια, ελάχιστοι σέβονται τη ροή κυκλοφορίας και ελάχιστοι είναι αυτοί που δεν "χώνονται".
Θέλω να ελπίζω οτι δεν θα εγκαινιάσουμε νέα ύψη σε ατυχήματα με ποδήλατα και μηχανοκίνητα οχήματα....

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

λες να δούμε σύγκρουση ποδηλάτη με τραμ;  :Razz:

----------


## manicx

Οι ίδιοι που κάνουν αυτά με ποδήλατο, θα τα κάνουν και με ΙΧ. Δεν είναι θέμα ποδηλάτου αλλά παιδείας. Το μόνο που μπορώ να δω θετικά για τέτοια άτομα, είναι ότι αν αυτός ο ποδηλάτης πάρει το αυτοκίνητο του για να πάει πχ στο super market, θα αντιμετωπίσει πολύ πιο προσεκτικά έναν ποδηλάτη από ότι έκανε πριν ξεκινήσει να χρησιμοποιεί ποδήλατο.

----------


## nEC

δεν νομίζω να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο...με το ποδήλατο καίω πολλά φανάρια, ποτέ όμως με αυτοκίνητο..
Βασικά τα μετατρέπω σε STOP...κόβεις λίγο, κοιτάς και φεύγεις. Δεν γίνεται να χάνεις τον ρυθμό σου κάθε 100-200 μέτρα...

δεν θα κάψεις ένα φανάρι με κίνηση, ένα φανάρι στην μεσογείων ή σε κόμβο...σε ένα συνοικιακό δρόμο που -οι περισσότεροι- προτιμούν για βόλτες, ένα κόκκινο που κάθεται μόνο του και περιμένει σε έναν άδειο δρόμο, τι να κάθεσαι να το κοιτάς?! κόβεις, ρίχνεις μια προσεκτική ματιά και φεύγεις...δεν θα ενοχλήσεις ούτε κανένα αυτοκίνητο, ούτε την σωματική σου ακεραιότητα!

----------


## manicx

Δεν μιλάω αποκλειστικά για φανάρια. Μιλάω για μη τήρηση του ΚΟΚ γενικά. Εγώ σε όλα τα φανάρια σταματάω και περιμένω. Δεν είναι θέμα ρυθμού αλλά ασφάλειας.

----------


## Seitman

> δεν νομίζω να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο...με το ποδήλατο καίω πολλά φανάρια, ποτέ όμως με αυτοκίνητο..
> Βασικά τα μετατρέπω σε STOP...κόβεις λίγο, κοιτάς και φεύγεις. Δεν γίνεται να χάνεις τον ρυθμό σου κάθε 100-200 μέτρα...


Ασχολίαστο...  :Lips Sealed:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Συνήθως (9/10 βόλτες) κυκλοφορώ αργά το βράδυ. Ο λόγος είναι η μειωμένη κίνηση και η χαλαρότητα στους άδειους δρόμους. Σε φανάρια μεγάλων διασταυρώσεων σταματάω και περιμένω να ανάψει το πράσινο, με το οποίο μάλιστα δεν νιώθω και απόλυτα ασφαλής. Σε μικρούς δρόμους και διασταυρώσεις διπλο-τριπλο τσεκάρω και περνάω ανεξαρτήτως φαναριού. Πάντα βέβαια σε δρόμους που γνωρίζω και έχω περάσει είτε με ποδήλατο είτε με αυτοκίνητο πολλές φορές.

Σε άγνωστα λημέρια δεν με παίρνει να αγνοήσω τα φανάρια ούτε τον ΚΟΚ.

Όλα αυτά βράδυ και εκτός ΠΣΚ που βγαίνουν οι κάφροι.

----------


## nm96027

> Οι ίδιοι που κάνουν αυτά με ποδήλατο, θα τα κάνουν και με ΙΧ. Δεν είναι θέμα ποδηλάτου αλλά παιδείας. Το μόνο που μπορώ να δω θετικά για τέτοια άτομα, είναι ότι αν αυτός ο ποδηλάτης πάρει το αυτοκίνητο του για να πάει πχ στο super market, θα αντιμετωπίσει πολύ πιο προσεκτικά έναν ποδηλάτη από ότι έκανε πριν ξεκινήσει να χρησιμοποιεί ποδήλατο.


Θα συμφωνήσω. Έχω δει καγκουριές στο freeday που μου έχει γυρίσει το μάτι ανάποδα. Εν πολλοίς ο Τυφλός έχει δίκιο. Βλέπεις στο δρόμο ποδηλάτες απρόσεχτους, χωρίς κράνη, χωρίς φώτα που πάνε όπου τους βολεύει...

Βέβαια σήμερα είχα μία εξαίρεση: γυρνάω από το γραφείο σπιτι με το ποδήλατο (με τι άλλο να γυρίσω σήμερα..;;; ) και βλέπω ποδηλάτισσα με χαμηλοκάβαλο τζιν, με άσχετο παπουτσάκι, χωρίς κράνος, με βαθύ ντεκολτέ, να πηγαίνει ανάποδα σε ένα στενό στους αμπελοκήπους. Όπως καταλαβαίνετε όταν μου έπιασε την κουβέντα ("το ποδήλατο μου κάνει θόρυβο, μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις;" ) δεν τις έκανα καμία παρατήρηση... :Razz:

----------


## nEC

> Ασχολίαστο...


Μην σου φαίνεται τόσο τραγικό στον Γέρακα-Βριλλισια-Χαλάνδρι που βγαίνω για βόλτες βράδια...

----------


## Seitman

Και αν, που δεν το εύχομαι, γίνει καμιά στραβή; Τι γίνεται; 
Άκρως επικίνδυνα πράγματα φίλε μου.

----------


## Thomas8

> δεν νομίζω να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο...με το ποδήλατο καίω πολλά φανάρια, ποτέ όμως με αυτοκίνητο..
> Βασικά τα μετατρέπω σε STOP...κόβεις λίγο, κοιτάς και φεύγεις. Δεν γίνεται να χάνεις τον ρυθμό σου κάθε 100-200 μέτρα...


Μου αρέσει που θεωρείς δεδομένο ότι στο STOP "κόβεις λίγο, κοιτάς και φεύγεις".  :Razz: 
Δυστυχώς αυτό με το σταμάτημα είναι πρόβλημα, ειδικά όταν σε κόβουν σε ανηφόρα.

----------


## BlindG

Μια παρατήρηση:
Δεν με πειράζει ο εξοπλισμός (αν και θα έπρεπε). Με πειράζει η συμπεριφορά.
Και όχι, με μηχανοκίνητο όχημα δεν υπάρχει τέτοια συχνότητα παράβασης ΚΟΚ, εκτός από τους ντελιβεράδες που είναι ειδική κατηγορία. Δεν μπορεί ο ποδηλάτης που θα καβαλήσει μηχανοκίνητο να πατήσει με την ίδια ευκολία ένα κόκκινο φανάρι.

Όσο για τον εξοπλισμό, εννοείται πως δεν είναι καθόλου κακό να είσαι "προβλεπόμενος".
Τουλάχιστον όμως να τηρούνται μερικά βασικά πράγματα: *ανοιχτόχρωμα ρούχα* ειδικά το βράδυ και ανακλαστήρες στα πετάλια. Ο συνδιασμός των δύο, υποδηλώνει *αμέσως* ποδηλάτη στον πίσω οδηγό ακόμα και όταν δεν υπάρχουν τα χαριτωμένα φωτάκια. 

Και εξηγώ: Στον οδηγό που σας βλέπει από πίσω το βράδυ, ο μόνος τρόπος να καταλάβει 100% οτι έχει να κάνει με ποδήλατο, είναι οι ανακλαστήρες των πεταλιών που ανεβοκατεβαίνουν. Όλα τα άλλα (leds, ανοιχτόχρωμα ρούχα, ρούχα με ανακλαστήρες κτλ) εκ πρώτης όψεως υποδηλώνουν εμπόδιο, σταθερό ή όχι. Γι'αυτό επιμένω στο συνδυασμό ανακλαστήρες+ανοιχτόχρωμα ρούχα.

[action=BlindG]φεύγει τρέχοντας  :Vava: [/action]

----------


## nEC

> Και αν, που δεν το εύχομαι, γίνει καμιά στραβή; Τι γίνεται; 
> Άκρως επικίνδυνα πράγματα φίλε μου.


ρε συ, μεγάλα παιδιά είμαστε...δεν θα κάψεις ένα φανάρι με κίνηση, ένα φανάρι στην μεσογείων ή σε κόμβο...σε ένα συνοικιακό δρόμο που -οι περισσότεροι- προτιμούν για βόλτες, ένα κόκκινο που κάθεται μόνο του και περιμένει σε έναν άδειο δρόμο, τι να κάθεσαι να το κοιτάς?! κόβεις, ρίχνεις μια προσεκτική ματιά και φεύγεις...δεν θα ενοχλήσεις ούτε κανένα αυτοκίνητο, ούτε την σωματική σου ακεραιότητα!

----------


## nm96027

> δεν νομίζω να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο...με το ποδήλατο καίω πολλά φανάρια, ποτέ όμως με αυτοκίνητο..
> Βασικά τα μετατρέπω σε STOP...κόβεις λίγο, κοιτάς και φεύγεις. Δεν γίνεται να χάνεις τον ρυθμό σου κάθε 100-200 μέτρα...


Όντως έχεις περιθώριο να παρανομήσεις ως ποδήλατο σε ένα φανάρι, περνώντας με κόκκινο: μπορείς να πάρεις την διάβαση των πεζών που μπορεί (ανάλογα με το φανάρι) να σου επιτρέπει να περάσεις. 

*ΑΛΛΑ:* 

Όποια μεθόδευση και να κάνεις, δεν παύεις ως ποδήλατο να βρίσκεσαι κάπου όπου η κυκλοφορία δεν το επιτρέπει. Κατά συνέπεια μπορείς να αποτελέσεις οδυνηρή έκπληξη για κάποιον άλλο που κάνει και αυτός την παρανομία του, είτε να υποστείς εσύ την οδυνηρή έκπληξη. 

Παράδειγμα: την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα έβγαινα στην Β. Κωνσταντίνου (με κατεύθυνση προς τα κάτω) από την Μιχαλακοπούλου. Περιμένω να ανάψει πράσινο το φανάρι, παρότι η άνοδος της Β. Κωνσταντίνου είναι άδεια. Από μακρυά ανεβαίνει μόνο μία μηχανή η οποία προσπαθεί να "πνίξει" το πορτοκαλί και να περάσει. Καταλήγει να περάσει με κόκκινο του κερατά. Ωστόσο την ίδια ώρα άλλη μηχανή κατεβαίνει την Β. Κωνσταντίνου από την κάθοδο και αποφασίζει να στρίψει παρανόμως αριστερά προς Παγκράτι και Ιλίσσια. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν οι δύο μηχανές να συγκρουστούν πάνω στην διασταύρωση (με το δικό μου φανάρι αναμμένο πράσινο) και να χτυπήσουν πολύ σοβαρά οι δύο αναβάτες, εκ των οποίων κανείς δεν φορούσε κράνος. 

Το συμπέρασμα για τον ποδηλάτη είναι πως όταν παραβαίνει τον ΚΟΚ και βρίσκεται σε μία θέση που δεν προβλέπεται, ανεβάζει το ρίσκο του έναντι άλλων παρανομούντων, η σύγκρουση με τους οποίους ασφαλώς θα είναι σε βάρος του ποδηλάτη.

----------


## nEC

> Μια παρατήρηση:
> Δεν με πειράζει ο εξοπλισμός (αν και θα έπρεπε). Με πειράζει η συμπεριφορά.
> Και όχι, με μηχανοκίνητο όχημα δεν υπάρχει τέτοια συχνότητα παράβασης ΚΟΚ, εκτός από τους ντελιβεράδες που είναι ειδική κατηγορία. Δεν μπορεί ο ποδηλάτης που θα καβαλήσει μηχανοκίνητο να πατήσει με την ίδια ευκολία ένα κόκκινο φανάρι.
> 
> Όσο για τον εξοπλισμό, εννοείται πως δεν είναι καθόλου κακό να είσαι "προβλεπόμενος".
> Τουλάχιστον όμως να τηρούνται μερικά βασικά πράγματα: *ανοιχτόχρωμα ρούχα* ειδικά το βράδυ και ανακλαστήρες στα πετάλια. Ο συνδιασμός των δύο, υποδηλώνει *αμέσως* ποδηλάτη στον πίσω οδηγό ακόμα και όταν δεν υπάρχουν τα χαριτωμένα φωτάκια. 
> 
> Και εξηγώ: Στον οδηγό που σας βλέπει από πίσω το βράδυ, ο μόνος τρόπος να καταλάβει 100% οτι έχει να κάνει με ποδήλατο, είναι οι ανακλαστήρες των πεταλιών που ανεβοκατεβαίνουν. Όλα τα άλλα (leds, ανοιχτόχρωμα ρούχα, ρούχα με ανακλαστήρες κτλ) εκ πρώτης όψεως υποδηλώνουν εμπόδιο, σταθερό ή όχι. Γι'αυτό επιμένω στο συνδυασμό ανακλαστήρες+ανοιχτόχρωμα ρούχα.
> 
> ** BlindG φεύγει τρέχοντας*


να κάνω μια παρατήρηση για τα LED... καλό είναι να τα έχουμε ΠΑΝΤΑ σε παλλόμενο, ειδικά το πίσω κόκκινο...τραβάει την προσοχή απο δεκάδες μέτρα μακριά και οι οδηγοί το έχουν συνηθίσει πλέον σαν "ΠΟΔΗΛΑΤΟ" και όχι σαν πυγολαμπίδα. 

Πάντως θεωρώ *απαράδεκτο* ποδήλατα χωρίς φώτα μπροστά πίσω να κυκλοφορούν νύχτα. Πετυχαίνω συνέχεια τέτοιους ninja σαν οδηγός αυτοκινήτου και καταλαβαίνω πόσο τραγικά λίγο φαίνεσαι ...

----------


## Tsene

Το βράδυ θέλει το ελάχιστο ένα φωσφορίζον γιλέκο.


Επίσης φώτα μπρος-πίσω.
Εγώ έχω και πράσινα scratch για τον αστράγαλο με κόκκινα led.

----------


## ipo

> Το συμπέρασμα για τον ποδηλάτη είναι πως όταν παραβαίνει τον ΚΟΚ και βρίσκεται σε μία θέση που δεν προβλέπεται, *ανεβάζει το ρίσκο του έναντι άλλων παρανομούντων*, η σύγκρουση με τους οποίους ασφαλώς θα είναι σε βάρος του ποδηλάτη.


Αυτό είναι το καίριο σημείο. Συνήθως όποιος κάνει παράβαση, υποθέτει ότι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι κινούνται νόμιμα. Ελέγχει μόνο το δρόμο που εκείνη τη στιγμή έχει προτεραιότητα, υποθέτει ότι οι άλλοι κινούνται στο σωστό ρεύμα κυκλοφορίας και μέσα στα όρια επιτρεπτής ταχύτητας.

Υπάρχουν όμως ένα σωρό άλλοι συνδυασμοί παρανομίας, με τους οποίους μπορεί να κινούνται άλλοι, οπότε δύο παράνομοι καταλήγουν να συγκρούονται. Μετά ψάχνονται ποιος παρανομεί περισσότερο για να του ρίξουν το φταίξιμο. "Βρε πέρασα με κόκκινο, αλλά εσύ πήγαινες ανάποδα." "Απαγορεύεται η στροφή αριστερά που έκανα, αλλά εσύ πώς έτρεχες έτσι;", "Δε φταίω εγώ που πήγαινα με 100 km/h σε κατοικημένη περιοχή, αλλά εσύ που σταμάτησες παράνομα για να πάρεις τσιγάρα από το περίπτερο."

Σαν ποδηλάτης τηρώ τους όλους τους κανόνες του ΚΟΚ. Έχω δυνατό μπροστινό και πίσω φως, ανακλαστικά στους τροχούς, τα πετάλια και κάποια στα ρούχα, κράνος.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Αυτό είναι το καίριο σημείο. Συνήθως όποιος κάνει παράβαση, υποθέτει ότι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι κινούνται νόμιμα. Ελέγχει μόνο το δρόμο που εκείνη τη στιγμή έχει προτεραιότητα, υποθέτει ότι οι άλλοι κινούνται στο σωστό ρεύμα κυκλοφορίας και μέσα στα όρια επιτρεπτής ταχύτητας.


Προσωπικά πάντα κοιτάω και ελέγχω οτιδήποτε γύρω μου. Αν βρίσκομαι σε κάθετο δρόμο κάποιου μονόδρομου, στη διασταύρωση θα κοιτάξω και τις δύο κατευθύνσεις κι ας είναι μονόδρομος. Κάτι που γίνεται εντελώς υποσυνείδητα αφού είμαι και περισσότερο εκτεθειμένος απ' ότι στο αυτοκίνητο.

----------


## nEC

η αντίστοιχη εμπειρία του καθενός σαν οδηγό αυτοκινήτου / μηχανής βοηθάει σημαντικά την ιδιότητά του σαν ποδηλάτης.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> η αντίστοιχη εμπειρία του καθενός σαν οδηγό αυτοκινήτου / μηχανής βοηθάει σημαντικά την ιδιότητά του σαν ποδηλάτης.


Και το αντίστροφο...

----------


## vamvakoolas

επειδη στην Ελλαδα ειμαστε ΖΟΥΓΚΛΑ οχι απο αποψη ποδηλατών (εκει θα εβαζα χειροτερο χαρακτηρισμο) αλλα απο αποψη ΚΟΚ συντομα με τις νεες αλλαγες με τα αυτοκινητα (αυστηροτερες ποινες) ελπιζω να περασουν και για το ποδηλατο που εχουν μεινει στο συρταρι καποιου γραφειου:

Υποχρεωτικα
Κρανος-φωτα (περαν των αντανακλαστικων)-σεβασμο στο ΚΟΚ(αρα θα πεφτουν και προστιμα :Thinking: )

Στο εξωτερικο (υπολοιπη ευρωπη) αυτα ειναι δεδομενα απο...τη δεκαετια του 60! :Razz:

----------


## Thomas8

Είμαι περίεργος, όσοι έχετε καλά φώτα, κράνος, γιλέκα, επιπλέον ανακλαστικά τι τα κάνετε όταν πηγαίνετε κάπου? Πχ σινεμά, γήπεδο, θέατρο, καφετέρια, δουλειά ή όπου αλλού, ακόμη και για ψώνια.

Btw πουθενά στην Ευρώπη ή στο εξωτερικό δεν έχω δει ποδηλάτες πόλης να φοράνε κράνη.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

το φως βγαίνει εύκολα, τα ρούχα σε τσάντα και αλλάζεις στο γραφείο σου ή τουαλέτα αν πας δουλειά.

----------


## senkradvii

Το κράνος?

Επίσης είχα ρωτήσει παλιά, αλλά ποτέ απάντηση δεν πήρα, πω μπορούμε να προστατέψουμε τα παντελόνια από τα γράσα, πέρα των αντιαισθητικών μανταλακίων.  :Razz:  Ξέρει να πει κανείς?

----------


## Tsene

> Είμαι περίεργος, όσοι έχετε καλά φώτα, κράνος, γιλέκα, επιπλέον ανακλαστικά τι τα κάνετε όταν πηγαίνετε κάπου? Πχ σινεμά, γήπεδο, θέατρο, καφετέρια, δουλειά ή όπου αλλού, ακόμη και για ψώνια.
> 
> Btw πουθενά στην Ευρώπη ή στο εξωτερικό δεν έχω δει ποδηλάτες πόλης να φοράνε κράνη.


Στην τσέπη ή στην τσάντα. Το γιλέκο διπλώνει και δεν πιάνει όγκο. Το κράνος μπορείς να τα κλειδώσεις επάνω στο ποδήλατο.

Για τα κράνη κάνεις λάθος. Εδώ στο Cambridge φοράνε πάρα πολλοί κράνος. Ειδικά γυναίκες μόνες τους ή που κουβαλάνε μικρά παιδιά, και φυσικά και τα παιδιά.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Το κράνος?
> 
> Επίσης είχα ρωτήσει παλιά, αλλά ποτέ απάντηση δεν πήρα, πω μπορούμε να προστατέψουμε τα παντελόνια από τα γράσα, πέρα των αντιαισθητικών μανταλακίων. Ξέρει να πει κανείς?


κράνος αν και θα έπρεπε (και έχω), δεν φοράω. Αλλά όταν πας στη δουλειά σου, δεν είναι τίποτα να το βάλεις και αυτό δίπλα σου στο γραφείο ή σε μια γωνία μαζί με τα φώτα. Δεν είναι ότι τα περιφέρεις όλη τη μέρα. Όταν πας βόλτα είναι πιο δύσκολα τα πράγματα μια που εκεί δεν μπορείς να έχεις και μια τσάντα με όλο τον εξοπλισμό συνέχεια από δίπλα +να αλλάζεις. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση (εξόδους) χρησιμοποιώ το αμάξι.

Τα παντελόνια μου εμένα δεν είναι τόσο χαλαρά για να λερώνονται ή δουλεύει καλά το προστατευτικό της αλυσίδας.

----------


## manicx

Όλα αυτά περι μεταφοράς λύνονται με ένα ποδήλατο πόλης, μια σχάρα και μια τσάντα σαν αυτή. 

Στη δουλειά έχω 2 τσάντες σχάρας, και μαζί με τα παραπάνω(κράνος, αδιάβροχα, ρούχα κλπ) παίρνω και ταπεράκι...  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

Για τα παντελόνια κανείς? Που έχει χαθεί ο Πελασγός να μας πει τι κάνει με τα Britania του??  :Razz:

----------


## Tsene

Straps στο ύψος του αστραγάλου. Μια χαρά μαζεύει το παντελόνι.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Straps στο ύψος του αστραγάλου. Μια χαρά μαζεύει το παντελόνι.


αυτό βλέπω πάντως να κάνουν και οι πιο πολλοί που έχουν τέτοιο θέμα και δεν είναι και τόσο αντιαισθητικό.

----------


## senkradvii

> Straps στο ύψος του αστραγάλου. Μια χαρά μαζεύει το παντελόνι.





> Το κράνος?
> 
> Επίσης είχα ρωτήσει παλιά, αλλά ποτέ απάντηση δεν πήρα, πω μπορούμε να προστατέψουμε τα παντελόνια από τα γράσα, *πέρα των αντιαισθητικών μανταλακίων*.  Ξέρει να πει κανείς?


 :Whistle:   :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

τα straps δεν είναι μανταλάκια...  :Smile: 


*Spoiler:*

----------


## senkradvii

Oh. Aυτό το ροζουλί θα μου πηγαίνει μούρλια. Βγαίνουν και σε άλλα χρώματα μήπως?  :Razz:

----------


## nm96027

Τα περιφερειακά του ποδηλάτου δεν είναι όντως πρόβλημα. Με μία τσάντα πλάτης ή ποδηλάτου βολεύεσαι άνετα. Το δύσκολο είναι το ντύσιμο ειδικά σε μέρες που η βροχή είναι ένα πιθανό ενδεχόμενο...

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Oh. Aυτό το ροζουλί θα μου πηγαίνει μούρλια. Βγαίνουν και σε άλλα χρώματα μήπως?


το ροζάκι σκεφτόμουν να το προτείνω και εγώ. Ειδικά αν συνδυαστεί με ένα στυλ à la Κωνσταντάρας που προτείνει ο Πελασγός.  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> το ροζάκι σκεφτόμουν να το προτείνω και εγώ. Ειδικά αν συνδυαστεί με ένα στυλ à la Κωνσταντάρας που προτείνει ο Πελασγός.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Πήγα σήμερα μια βολτούλα στην πόλη με το ποδήλατο, μικρή γιατι βιαζόμουν, πόσο γαμάτο είναι το ποδήλατο στην Κέρκυρα, εκτός του σε κάτι σημεία εχει ποδηλατόδρομους, συναντας κι αλλους ποδηλάτες, και εχει δρόμους που ειναι τίγκα στα δεντρα, αρκετα καλό οδόστρωμα... πολυ ωραία...  :Smile: 

Eχει και κατι σαν freeday πολυ πιο μικρό (πολυ καλο αυτό γιατι στο freeday γινεται της πόπης) θα παω σήμερα...

Βρήκα και ποδηλατάδικο για να αλλάξω τα λάστιχα αλλα ο ενδοιασμός μου παραμένοι, ασφάλτινα εντελώς, ή λεπτά και με λίγα δοντάκια στην άκρη... δεν θέλω να παρω κατι και να το μετανοιώσω.

----------


## senkradvii

Να μια λύση για σένα.. ΠΑΡΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ 2!  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

Ναι μωρέ ο Βολάκος!  :Yahooooo:

----------


## manicx

Σήμερα ήρθα δουλειά με τις καρέκλες. Ο εξοπλισμός που είχα τελικά είναι άριστος. Δεν βράχηκα ούτε για αστείο. Κάλυμμα κράνους, αδιάβροχο παντελόνι, αδιάβροχο και τα overshoes και δεν κατάλαβα μία. Και οι τσάντες που πήρα, αδιάβροχες τελικά καθώς με αυτό τον χαμό δεν μπήκε σταγόνα μέσα. Λίγο γλίτσα στην αρχή μέχρι να ξεκινήσουν οι καρέκλες και μετά απλά πολύ νερό. Τα λάστιχα στο Crossmo (της μάνας του) μια χαρά, ενώ με ξάφνιασαν τα φρένα που παρά το ότι είχαν γίνει μούσκεμα έπιαναν τρομερά καλά. Τι απεργίες μου λέτε; Ποδήλατο!

----------


## Giorgos18

Εγω χθες σχολασα οχι με καρεκλες, αλλα με ολο το σετ  :Razz: 

Φοραγα μονο αδιαβροχο μπουφανακι ομως, οποτε.....κολυμπησα.Τουλαχιστον δεν επαθα πνευμονια  :Very Happy:

----------


## nm96027

> Σήμερα ήρθα δουλειά με τις καρέκλες. Ο εξοπλισμός που είχα τελικά είναι άριστος. Δεν βράχηκα ούτε για αστείο. Κάλυμμα κράνους, αδιάβροχο παντελόνι, αδιάβροχο και τα overshoes και δεν κατάλαβα μία. Και οι τσάντες που πήρα, αδιάβροχες τελικά καθώς με αυτό τον χαμό δεν μπήκε σταγόνα μέσα. Λίγο γλίτσα στην αρχή μέχρι να ξεκινήσουν οι καρέκλες και μετά απλά πολύ νερό. Τα λάστιχα στο Crossmo (της μάνας του) μια χαρά, ενώ με ξάφνιασαν τα φρένα που παρά το ότι είχαν γίνει μούσκεμα έπιαναν τρομερά καλά. Τι απεργίες μου λέτε; Ποδήλατο!


Πολύ ωραίος! Εγώ δεν μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό, γιατί απέχω πολύ από τον εξοπλισμό αυτό. Άσε που με το megisto φοβάμαι ολίγον περισσότερο να βγω σε τόσο νερό, αν και το έχω κάνει 1-2 φορές.

----------


## senkradvii

Άντε για προτείνετε κανένα αδιάβροχο παντελονάκι, οvershoes και αδιάβροχες τσαντούλες διότι είμαι άσχετος..  :Embarassed:

----------


## Seitman

Για τσαντούλες στον Κωστέτσο  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> Για τσαντούλες στον Κωστέτσο


Ου ου..  :Razz:

----------


## manicx

> Άντε για προτείνετε κανένα αδιάβροχο παντελονάκι, οvershoes και αδιάβροχες τσαντούλες διότι είμαι άσχετος..


Εδώ είσαι

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=530

........Auto merged post: manicx πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Πολύ ωραίος! Εγώ δεν μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό, γιατί απέχω πολύ από τον εξοπλισμό αυτό. Άσε που με το megisto φοβάμαι ολίγον περισσότερο να βγω σε τόσο νερό, αν και το έχω κάνει 1-2 φορές.


Μην φοβάσαι. Με Crossmo είμαι εγώ, παραπλήσια ποδήλατα και δεν μάσησε μία. Απλά θέλει και λασπωτήρες. Γενικά θέλει προσοχή. Εγώ λίγο στην αρχή τα χρειάστηκα όταν πάτησα σε καπάκι στο δρόμο και από την γλίτσα έκανα μια πατινάδα μικρή στον πίσω τροχό. Και θέλει χαμηλή ταχύτητα, φρενάρισμα νωρίς και να παίρνεις στροφές ίσιος για να μην φύγεις. Απλά με εξέπληξαν και τα λάστιχα που μου έδιναν αίσθηση πρόσφυσης.

----------


## senkradvii

> Εδώ είσαι
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=530


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!  :One thumb up:

----------


## ipo

Μετά τη σημερινή βροχή, μειώνεται σημαντικά το ενδεχόμενο να συναντήσει κανείς γλίτσα τους επόμενους μήνες. Βέβαια τα λάδια καραδοκούν, αλλά τουλάχιστον έγινε το φετινό καλό πρωτοβρόχι.

----------


## Ntalton

Μετα απο αυτο το τριημερο συνεχων βροχων, ειπα και εγω να βγω μια σημερα. Κατεβαινω στην εισοδο και το ποδηλατο δεν ηταν εκει... Τι στο καλο λεω, θα ειναι στο μπαλκονι ή θα το ειχα παει στον μαστορα το Σαββατο. Βλεπω στο μπαλκονι, στην ταρατσα, παιρνω τον ποδηλατα τηλεφωνο   πουθενα ομως ποδηλατο... Κατεβαινοντας λοιπον κοιτω πιο προσεκτικα, ειχε καποιος προσπαθησει να το τραβηξει για να σπασει η αλυσιδα, ματαια μαλλον... Δεν ξερω πως αλλιως καταφερε να το παρει, αλλα οποιος και να το πηρε πραγματικα να ευχεται να μην το βρω ποτε στον δρομο μου :Evil:  :Chair: 
Και μολις του ειχα αλλαξει τακακια, του ειχα αλλαξει λαστιχα, ψαλιδι, πεταλια...   :Wall:

----------


## caramel

Είμαι newbie με ποδήλατο και προσπαθώ να οργανωθώ... διαβάζω ότι μπορώ λοιπόν!
Σίγουρα δεν τολμάω να βγω ακόμα με βροχή, 2-3 μέρες έχω το ποδήλατο και ακόμα το μαθαίνω!
Χαράς το κουράγιο σας που βγαίνεται με τέτοιο καιρό!

----------


## tsigarid

caramel, δεν υπάρχει κακός καιρός, υπάρχει κακό ντύσιμο  :Razz:

----------


## nEC

σήμερα μεγαλούτσικη ~70km βραδινή βολτίτσα αεροδρόμιο  :Very Happy:  



c'ya riding!!

----------


## ipo

76 χιλιόμετρα έγραψε το δικό μου κοντέρ και έφυγα από το αεροδρόμιο με το group των βορείων, εκεί που το freeday χωρίστηκε στη μέση. Αν κατέβαινα τη Βάρης-Κορωπίου θα είχα κάνει 100 km.

Ωραία ήταν. Είχα φάει πολύ κρύο σε βραδυνές βόλτες μέσα στην εβδομάδα κι αυτή τη φορά φρόντισα να είμαι καλά ντυμένος. Έχω παραγγείλει μερικά ισοθερμικά ρούχα για να γλιτώσω από τον ιδρώτα στις ανηφόρες, διότι με τα απλά fleece είσαι καλά όσο στέκεσαι ή έχεις χαλαρό ρυθμό. Αν ανεβάσεις ρυθμό, σκας. Κάναμε ένα sprint στη Λεωφόρο Λαυρίου στην επιστροφή και λιώσαμε στον ιδρώτα όσοι δεν είχαμε ισοθερμικά ρούχα.  :Razz:

----------


## nEC

68 και κάτι ψιλα, Θησείο - Θησείο ! 

πολύ ωραίο βόλτα χθες. Κρύο πολύ, υγρασία πολύ, με endura base layer + gridlock  την έβγαλα πολύ καθαρή...ούτε ιδρώτες ούτε κρύο, πολύ ευχαριστημένος! πρώτη φορά γύρισα σπίτι με στεγνά ρούχα  :Very Happy: 

ρε Ipo, ιδρώτας ήταν αυτά τα νερά στην Βουλιαγμένης ?!  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> 76 χιλιόμετρα έγραψε το δικό μου κοντέρ και έφυγα από το αεροδρόμιο με το group των βορείων, εκεί που το freeday χωρίστηκε στη μέση. Αν κατέβαινα τη Βάρης-Κορωπίου θα είχα κάνει 100 km.
> 
> Ωραία ήταν. Είχα φάει πολύ κρύο σε βραδυνές βόλτες μέσα στην εβδομάδα κι αυτή τη φορά φρόντισα να είμαι καλά ντυμένος. Έχω παραγγείλει μερικά ισοθερμικά ρούχα για να γλιτώσω από τον ιδρώτα στις ανηφόρες, διότι με τα απλά fleece είσαι καλά όσο στέκεσαι ή έχεις χαλαρό ρυθμό. Αν ανεβάσεις ρυθμό, σκας. Κάναμε ένα sprint στη Λεωφόρο Λαυρίου στην επιστροφή και λιώσαμε στον ιδρώτα όσοι δεν είχαμε ισοθερμικά ρούχα.


Mπα, μπα, τι βλέπω; και freeday ο Ιπος? :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> Mπα, μπα, τι βλέπω; και freeday ο Ιπος?


Ε κάποιος έπρεπε να αναπληρώσει το κενό που άφησες βρε Νικουλάκι..  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

:Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## vamvakoolas

Νικο εκει πανω εχω μαθει οτι εχουν βολτες, πηγες καμμια φορα ή το εριξες.....στη μελετη :ROFL:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Νικο εκει πανω εχω μαθει οτι εχουν βολτες, πηγες καμμια φορα ή το εριξες.....στη μελετη


Πήγα πήγα, Late ride λεγεται  :Razz:

----------


## alekan

Ύποπτο το όνομα παντως...

----------


## kostantis

Από τα πλήκτρα μου το πήρες Alekan. :onetooth: 

Όντως πολύ ύποπτο το όνομα.
Άκους εκεί late ride... :Whistle:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Γιατί ρε παιδιά ύποπτο?  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

ρεσυ μηπως ειναι....after ride? :ROFL: 

αντι για παγουρια κουβαλατε ...σφηνοποτηρα? :Razz:

----------


## ipo

45 km περίπου το χτεσινό Freeday. Το κοντέρ μου έγραψε πάνω από 80 χιλιόμετρα, μαζί με τη μετάβαση από και προς το Θησείο. Πολύ όμορφη βόλτα σε Μικρολίμανο, Πασαλιμάνι, Πειραϊκή.

Α, ρε Νικουλάκη, να 'σουν εδώ.  :Razz:

----------


## leros2004

Εχτές έδωσα και εγώ παρών στο Freeday.... είναι το 1ο αλλά σίγουρα όχι το τελευταίο  :Smile:  
Πρέπει να οργανωθούμε.. Freeday group by Adslgr  :Razz: 

Πρός εκκίνηση: http://www.sportypal.com/Workouts/Details/1700167

Πάνε : http://www.sportypal.com/Workouts/Details/1700184

Έλα: http://www.sportypal.com/Workouts/Details/1699313

----------


## tsigarid

Εγώ άρχισα πλέον να έχω τα προβλήματα του χειμώνα... Τι είναι αυτό το άσπρο πράμα που στρώθηκε πάνω στον ποδηλατόδρομο που χρησιμοποιώ; Υπάρχουν ποδήλατα-εκχιονιστικά;  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> 45 km περίπου το χτεσινό Freeday. Το κοντέρ μου έγραψε πάνω από 80 χιλιόμετρα, μαζί με τη μετάβαση από και προς το Θησείο. Πολύ όμορφη βόλτα σε Μικρολίμανο, Πασαλιμάνι, Πειραϊκή.
> 
> Α, ρε Νικουλάκη, να 'σουν εδώ.


Τώρα βρήκες να πας... όταν σε παρακαλούσα...  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 2 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Εχτές έδωσα και εγώ παρών στο Freeday.... είναι το 1ο αλλά σίγουρα όχι το τελευταίο  
> Πρέπει να οργανωθούμε.. Freeday group by Adslgr 
> 
> Πρός εκκίνηση: http://www.sportypal.com/Workouts/Details/1700167
> 
> Πάνε : http://www.sportypal.com/Workouts/Details/1700184
> 
> Έλα: http://www.sportypal.com/Workouts/Details/1699313


Kι εσύ τώρα βρήκες να πας; Και είμαστε και γειτονάκια  :Razz:

----------


## leros2004

Στο επόμενο σε περιμένουμε   :Razz:  Θα σε παρακαλάμε εμείς τώρα δλδ ?

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Στο επόμενο σε περιμένουμε   Θα σε παρακαλάμε εμείς τώρα δλδ ?


Ποιό επόμενο ρε Lere, είμαι Kέρκυρα (φοιτητής) τα Χριστούγεννα το κοιτάμε  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Στο επόμενο σε περιμένουμε   Θα σε παρακαλάμε εμείς τώρα δλδ ?


Κάνει καριέρα σε νησί τώρα...  :Razz: 

Edit: [ Με πρόλαβε...  :Twisted Evil:  ]

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Edit: [ Με πρόλαβε... ]


 *Eννοείται* οτι σε πρόλαβα  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Σήμερα ανέβηκα Πάρνηθα, στη Λίμνη Μπελέτσι παρέα με τους Εθελοντές Ποδηλάτες. 

Ελάχιστο υψόμετρο 230 μέτρα και μέγιστο 640 μέτρα περίπου, αλλά με αρκετά πάνω-κάτω. Ωραία ανάβαση, για προπονημένους και καλή παρέα με χαβαλέ. Τον δαγκώσαμε λίγο από το κρύο εκεί πάνω  :Razz: , αλλά περάσαμε καλά.

Ετοιμάζουν επιδρομή στο δάσος Δαρείου για την Τετάρτη.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ipe, ίσως απο τα πιό ωραία ποδηλατικά event είναι το combo ride τσέκαρέ το, εγώ δυστυχώς με τις πανελλήνιες δεν βρήκα τον χρόνο, αλλα πρέπει να είναι υπέροχα.

----------


## KLG

> Εγώ άρχισα πλέον να έχω τα προβλήματα του χειμώνα... Τι είναι αυτό το άσπρο πράμα που στρώθηκε πάνω στον ποδηλατόδρομο που χρησιμοποιώ; Υπάρχουν ποδήλατα-εκχιονιστικά;


Zεις σε λάθος πολη... Εδω με τον φασισμό τους κράτους των ποδηλατων οι ποδηλατόδρομοι είναι παντα καθαροι απο τα χιόνια... βεβαια τα χιονι που πετανε αριστερα και δεξια τα μινι εκχιονιστικα (αυτά που ανοιγουν τους ποδηλατόδρομους) κάνουν το περπάτημα στα πεζοδρόμια επικινδυνο και το παρκάρισμα στην ακρη του δρόμου αδύνατο όταν και αν παγώσει αυτό το πράγμα  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 

Μερικές φορές τα μινι εκχιονιστικά κανουν ζιγκ ζαγκ για να καθαρίζουν τμημα του πεζοδρομίου και τμήμα του ποδηλατόδρομου και φυσικά οι ποδηλάτες ακολουθουν το καθαρό τμημα χωρίς να δίνουν σημασία στους πεζους... ευτυχώς που περπατάμε σαν χελώνες και προλαβαίνουν να ψιλοσταματήσουν (κατεβαινουν χωρίς να σταματάνε με το ενα ποδι στο πετάλι και το αλλο κοντρόλ για να μην πέσουν, σε περνάνε και μετα ξανακαβαλάνε - αν ο πεζός πανικοβληθει και παει αριστερά τότε εγινε καραμπόλα).

Γενικώς τα χω πάρει με τους ποδηλάτες... όλες τις εποχές συμπεριφερονται σαν να τους ανήκει ο δρόμος και το πεζοδρόμιο... τον χειμώνα όμως που η αντιληψη ειδικα του πεζού (που δεν βλεπει απο πισω, παρά μονο ακουει) μειώνεται δραματικά οι ποδηλάτες είναι επικινδυνοι. Ευτυχως που δεν τολμάνε να βγουνε στον δρόμο... εκεί κάνουν κουμάντο τα ταξί σε συνθηκες χιονοθυελλας... αλλα αυτό ειναι για άλλο topic  :Razz:

----------


## leros2004

Freeday σήμερα .... Πετρούπολη 
Η Adslgr Team θα δηλώσει παρών ????

----------


## nEC

ενας παρών.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Μμμμμ καλά να περάστε...  :Confused:

----------


## ipo

Κι εγώ θα πάω.

----------


## leros2004

Οι χθεσινές βόλτες:

Πρός σημείο συνάντησης στο Πειραιά

Πρός Θησείο

Για Πετρούπολη

Η επιστροφή απουσιάζει .... δεν πάτησα το κουμπί καταγραφής  :Embarassed:  

Δυστηχώς δεν συνάντησα το Adslgr Team  :Sorry:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Τι περίμενες να δεις μπλουζάκια με το λογότυπο του φόρουμ και κανένα στέκι του adslgr;  :Razz:  Aν δεν ανταλλάξατε τηλέφωνα; κακό του κεφαλιού σας  :Laughing:

----------


## leros2004

Δώσαμε 1 ψευτοραντεβου ...... αλλά δεν  :Razz: 

Στο περίπτερο του  Adslgr  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

χαχαχα  :Laughing:

----------


## leros2004

Εδώ και λίγες μέρες σε πολυκατοικία φίλου έχει βρεθεί 1 εγκαταλελειμμένο mountain bike μάρκας GT σε άριστη κατάσταση ... Το ποδήλατο είναι πολύ προσεγμένο....

Σήμερα με ενημέρωσε ο φίλος μου, υπέθεσα ότι είναι κλεμμένο και μάλλον το παρατήσανε εκεί....
Περιοχή Παλαιό Φάληρο

Αν άτυχος ιδιοκτήτης τυγχάνει να είναι μέλος του φόρουμ ας επικοινωνήσει μέσω pm..

----------


## Mouse Potato

Αφού είναι προσεγμένο, είναι αρκετά πιθανό, ο ιδιοκτήτης να παρακολουθεί κάποιο εξειδικευμένο forum για ποδήλατα. Οπότε θα βοηθούσε, πιστεύω, να ενημερώσεις κι εκεί (μου έρχονται δύο στο μυαλό).

Προσοχή σε αυτούς που θέλουν να κονομίσουν ποδήλατο.

Μπράβο για την πρωτοβουλία σου.  :Wink:

----------


## leros2004

Τό έχω ανακοινώσει σε αρκετά site  :Wink: 

Εννοείται προσοχή ... άλωστε ήμουν λακωνικός στην ανακοίνωση  :Smile: 

Εεε αυτό έλειπε ... μπορώ να φανταστώ πως θα νιώθει ιδιοκτήτης, μακριά απο εμάς αυτό το συναίσθημα

----------


## manicx

Δεν πιστεύω να μάσησε κανείς με τις βροχούλες, ε;  :Razz:

----------


## protsimer

To καμάρι μου.  :Smile:  Ενός έτους (σχεδόν).


Columbus SL custom size frame, 1,7 kgs.
Columbus Cro-Mo double butted fork
Miche custom deep V rims
Shimano Dura-Ace 7600 full set (Bottom Bracket, Wheel hubs, crankset, 48t chainring, front brake).
Titanium 16t rear cog.
KMC Z710 SL chain.
Tektro CNC alu brake lever
Charge Spoon saddle
Schwalbe Ultremo R1 (700CX23) tires
Charge Straw Handlebar
Velo leather stitched handlebar grips
No-name pedals :P
Total weight: ~8,0 kgs

----------


## ipo

Να το χαίρεσαι!

Το γρανάζι πίσω είναι με "ελεύθερο" ή κλειδωμένο στον τροχό;

----------


## protsimer

> Να το χαίρεσαι!
> 
> Το γρανάζι πίσω είναι με "ελεύθερο" ή κλειδωμένο στον τροχό;


Ευχαριστώ!
Fixed gear.  :Wink:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Γαμάτο ποδήλατο...

----------


## nEC

χωρίς ταχύτητες δεν είναι λίγο άκυρα αυτά τα ποδήλατα για χωρες σαν την Ελλάδα που το flat είναι σχεδόν ανύπαρκτο?

----------


## protsimer

> χωρίς ταχύτητες δεν είναι λίγο άκυρα αυτά τα ποδήλατα για χωρες σαν την Ελλάδα που το flat είναι σχεδόν ανύπαρκτο?


Εξαρτάται πού κυκλοφορείς και διαμένεις. Η πόλη μου (Κατερίνη) είναι επίπεδη σαν ταψί, οπότε κάθε είδους ταχύτητες μου είναι άδικο βάρος και μηχανική πολυπλοκότητα. 

Επιπλέον, μπορείς να αλλάξεις σχέση μετάδοσης για να επιτύχεις πιο 'ελαφρύ" πάτημα, πιο κατάλληλο για κλίσεις. Το τωρινό μου setup είναι 48/16 δηλαδή 3/1, αλλά μπορείς να το αλλάξεις σε ό,τι σου ταιριάζει καλύτερα ως αναβάτη, αλλά και αναλόγως των εδαφών που σκοπεύεις να ποδηλατείς.

Τα καλοκαίρια κάνω περίπου 80-100χλμ/εβδομάδα σε μεικτής κλίσης εδάφη (επαρχιακές οδούς), χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## ipo

Είδα έναν τύπο στο Freeday με τέτοιο ποδήλατο. Είχα διαβάσει θετικές εντυπώσεις σε σχετικές κριτικές, αλλά ακόμα απορώ πώς το δουλεύεις στην κατηφόρα. Το πας φρεναριστός με το πόδι;

48:16 είναι πολύ μακριά σχέση για να την έχεις ως αποκλειστική.  :Shocked:  Η μακρύτερη δική μου είναι 42:13 και τη βάζω σε κατηφόρες για να πηγαίνω με 35 km/h.

----------


## protsimer

> Είδα έναν τύπο στο Freeday με τέτοιο ποδήλατο. Είχα διαβάσει θετικές εντυπώσεις σε σχετικές κριτικές, αλλά ακόμα απορώ πώς το δουλεύεις στην κατηφόρα. Το πας φρεναριστός με το πόδι;
> 
> 48:16 είναι πολύ μακριά σχέση για να την έχεις ως αποκλειστική.  Η μακρύτερη δική μου είναι 42:13 και τη βάζω σε κατηφόρες.


Πόδι κυρίως και λίγο τσίμπημα στο μπροστινό αν χρειαστεί. 
Χαχα πρέπει να σου βγάλω φωτό ενός φίλου που έχει 52/16 και πάει αέρα. Είναι και θέμα συνήθειας. Ήδη εγώ σκέφτομαι να πάω σε 48/15. Ξέρω ότι ακούγεται "ελιτίστικο", αλλά η σχέση μετάδοσης σε fixed gear με σχέση σε ποδήλατο με ταχύτητες απλώς...δεν έχει σχέση. Άλλη αποδοτικότητα, λόγω μόνιμης ευθυγράμμισης της αλυσίδας με τη διεύθυνση άσκησης δύναμης. Στα πολυτάχυτα ποδήλατα, για την ίδια σχέση, η αλυσίδα "πλαγιάζει" μεταξύ εμπρόσθιου και οπίσθιου γραναζιού, με αποτέλεσμα να χάνεις δύναμη στη συνιστώσα που τραβά την αλυσίδα προς τα μέσα. Ελπίζω να γίνομαι λίγο κατανοητός, ε;  :Razz: 

ΥΓ: Καλύτερα να μη σου πω τη δική μου τελική...

----------


## ipo

Στις επικλινείς κατηφόρες ανοίγεις τα πόδια και αφήνεις το πετάλι να γυρνάει ελεύθερο;  :Razz:

----------


## protsimer

> Στις επικλινείς κατηφόρες ανοίγεις τα πόδια και αφήνεις το πετάλι να γυρνάει ελεύθερο;


Δεν μπορείς να αφήσεις το πηδάλι. Δεν πρόσεξες τα κλουβάκια στα πηδάλια;  :Smile:  Αν τα αφήσεις, σκοτώθηκες σε δευτερόλεπτα. Το πηδάλιο περιστρέφεται με δύναμη (περίπου) όσο το συνολικό βάρος αναβάτη+ποδηλάτου (στην περίπτωσή μου περίπου 930 Newtons ή 95 kgs). Υπόλόγισε και μία λογική ταχύτητα βάσει της μάζας αυτής και η αδράνειά του θα σε τρομάξει. Δεν νομίζω να ρισκάρεις να ξαναβάλεις πόδι εκεί, χεχε.

Σε "γκρεμούς" (επικλινείς κατηφόρες) πόδι και φρένο κανονικά (αν θέλεις όντως να φρενάρεις). Αλλά συνηθως απλώς αυξάνω το cadence (συχνότητα στροφών των πηδαλίων). Μέχρι και 160-180/λεπτό.

----------


## nEC

> Είδα έναν τύπο στο Freeday με τέτοιο ποδήλατο. Είχα διαβάσει θετικές εντυπώσεις σε σχετικές κριτικές, αλλά ακόμα απορώ πώς το δουλεύεις στην κατηφόρα. Το πας φρεναριστός με το πόδι;
> 
> 48:16 είναι πολύ μακριά σχέση για να την έχεις ως αποκλειστική.  Η μακρύτερη δική μου είναι 42:13 και τη βάζω σε κατηφόρες για να πηγαίνω με 35 km/h.


35km/h σε κατηφόρες?? φρεναριστός πάς?!  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Μέχρι τόσο επιτρέπουν να πηγαίνω να γρανάζια μου, με άνετο ρυθμό πεταλαρίσματος. Έχω βάλει κοντές σχέσεις, επειδή ανεβαίνω κυρίως βουνά. Πάω και 40-45 km/h αν κάνω πετάλι σαν τρελός, αλλά πρακτικά η σχέση 42/13 επιτρέπει περί τα 35 km/h άνετης τελικής.

Εννοείται ότι στις κατηφόρες με μεγάλη κλίση, που έχω ορατήτα, επιτρέπω στο βάρος να με επιταχύνει όσο επιτρέπει η αεροδυναμική τριβή, αλλά τότε το πετάλι δεν κάνει δουλειά.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Πωπω ολόκληρη ανάλυση... μην τον ρωτάτε ρε παιδιά ξέρει απο φυσική  :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Δεν πιστεύω να μάσησε κανείς με τις βροχούλες, ε;


Είχα πολύ καιρό να βγω βολτίτσα με το ποδήλατο και το έκανα χθες. ~35km σε γρήγορους ρυθμούς. Αρκετό κρύο και λίγη βροχή αλλά τα κατάφερα.




> To καμάρι μου.  Ενός έτους (σχεδόν).
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93256
> 
> Columbus SL custom size frame, 1,7 kgs.
> Columbus Cro-Mo double butted fork
> Miche custom deep V rims
> Shimano Dura-Ace 7600 full set (Bottom Bracket, Wheel hubs, crankset, 48t chainring, front brake).
> Titanium 16t rear cog.
> KMC Z710 SL chain.
> ...


Τούμπανο, πανάλαφρο και... ελληνικό. Χωρίς να έχω δοκιμάσει σε αποστάσεις fixed νομίζω πως θα είναι απόλαυση.

----------


## Giorgos18

Σε κανα 20 λεπτο λεω να ξεκινησω για Ακροπολη/Θησειο μερια.

Ααααααααμα θελει καποιος ποσταρει πριν φυγω  :Razz:

----------


## mzaf

Μιας και μιλάτε για ταχύτητα...το έχετε δει αυτό?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UH9NX...eature=related

----------


## leros2004

Τα χθεσινά:
Θησείο -> Γλυφάδα: http://www.sportypal.com/Workouts/Details/1749807

Γλυφάδα -> Σπίτι Μου http://www.sportypal.com/Workouts/Details/1749887

----------


## tolism30

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Μπήκα και εγώ στο club. Μόλις αγόρασα ένα Ideal Crossmo. Να το συνηθίσω πρώτα και μετά κανονίζουμε καμία βόλτα.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Μπήκα και εγώ στο club. Μόλις αγόρασα ένα Ideal Crossmo. Να το συνηθίσω πρώτα και μετά κανονίζουμε καμία βόλτα.


Καλοτάξιδο και πάντα όρθιος.  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

Με γεια το ποδήλατο! Μόλις στρώσεις λίγο το σώμα σου πάνω στο ποδήλατο σε περιμένουμε σε κανένα Freeday. Αν κάνεις 2-3 ώρες ποδήλατο την εβδομάδα, σε 1-2 μήνες θα είσαι έτοιμος για τα χιλιόμετρα του Freeday.

Θα έρθει κανένας αύριο στο Freeday;

Α, ρε Νικουλάκη. Νύχτα έφυγες και μας άφησες μόνους να τριγυρνάμε 2.000 άνθρωποι τα βράδια. Αχ αμαν αμαν αμαν.  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Με γεια το ποδήλατο! Μόλις στρώσεις λίγο το σώμα σου πάνω στο ποδήλατο σε περιμένουμε σε κανένα Freeday. Αν κάνεις 2-3 ώρες ποδήλατο την εβδομάδα, σε 1-2 μήνες θα είσαι έτοιμος για τα χιλιόμετρα του Freeday.
> 
> Θα έρθει κανένας αύριο στο Freeday;


Από που κι ως που έχει απαιτήσεις το freeday ρε συ; Με τέτοιο ρυθμό, το μόνο που θα σε σταματήσει να φτάσεις ή ακόμα και να ξεπεράσεις κατά πολύ τα χιλιόμετρα του freeday θα είναι η νύστα...  :Razz: 


*Spoiler:*




			Σε πειράζω... Έφυγε ο Νικο(υ)λάκης για το νησί και πρέπει κάποιος να τον αντικαταστήσει όσο σπουδάζει...  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Το αναφέρω πάντα σε νέους ποδηλάτες, διότι δεν είναι εύκολες όλες οι διαδρομές για κάποιον αγύμναστο. Ναι μεν είναι αργός ο ρυθμός, αλλά τα 50 χιλιόμετρα σε 5 ώρες είναι μπόλικα για αρχάριο ποδηλάτη, ειδικά αν η διαδρομή έχει παρατεταμένα ανηφορικά κομμάτια. Όταν είχαμε πάει Άγιο Στέφανο, πολλοί διαμαρτυρήθηκαν, οπότε οι διοργανωτές απάντησαν ότι το Freeday δεν είναι κατάλληλο για κάποιον που πρωτοανεβαίνει σε ποδήλατο μετά από χρόνια αποχής. Για κάποιον όμως που κάνει συστηματικά 2 μήνες ποδήλατο, θα του φανεί εύκολο.

----------


## leros2004

> Με γεια το ποδήλατο! Μόλις στρώσεις λίγο το σώμα σου πάνω στο ποδήλατο σε περιμένουμε σε κανένα Freeday. Αν κάνεις 2-3 ώρες ποδήλατο την εβδομάδα, σε 1-2 μήνες θα είσαι έτοιμος για τα χιλιόμετρα του Freeday.
> 
> Θα έρθει κανένας αύριο στο Freeday;
> 
> Α, ρε Νικουλάκη. Νύχτα έφυγες και μας άφησες μόνους να τριγυρνάμε 2.000 άνθρωποι τα βράδια. Αχ αμαν αμαν αμαν.


Παρών κατά 99% για αύριο...
Να φέρω τα λάβαρα του φόρουμ ? :Razz: 

Edit: Που πάει αύριο ??

----------


## ipo

Αγίους Αναργύρους.

----------


## leros2004

Άνετα  :One thumb up:

----------


## leros2004

Τα χθεσινά καμώματα:
Θησείο -> Αγ. Ανάργυροι: http://www.sportypal.com/Workouts/Details/1764698

Αγ. Ανάργυροι -> Μέχρι Νέα Σμύρνη: http://www.sportypal.com/Workouts/Details/1764697

Εχθές μου άρεσε πολύ όλη η διαδρομή και το κρύο ήταν πολύ ήπιο .....

----------


## nEC

και εδώ θησείο με θησείο  :Razz: 



http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/29696169

ωραία ήταν...σχεδόν flat...

----------


## ipo

Πραγματικά, πολύ όμορφη η διαδρομή του χθεσινού Freeday, θα την ευχαριστήθηκαν τα καρντάσια.  :Smile:  Μαζί το με το πήγαινε-έλα Θησείο από και προς το σπίτι μου, έκανα για πρώτη φορά κάτι παραπάνω από 100 χιλιόμετρα ποδηλασίας.

----------


## PopManiac

*Σημαντική υπενθύμιση*

Αφού όλοι εδώ ποδηλάτες και ποδηλάτισσες, θα ήθελα να σας μεταφέρω 2-3 πράγματα από την εμπειρία μου στο εξωτερικό αλλά και πώς τα βλέπω με το μάτι του τρίτου που έρχεται Αθήνα κατά καιρούς και οδηγεί:

1. ΦΟΡΑΤΕ ΚΡΑΝΟΣ / ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΥΤΙΚΑ: Είναι απαράδεκτο ποδηλάτες χωρίς κράνος και έχω δυσάρεστες εμπειρίες από 3 γνωστά μου πρόσωπα Βρυξέλλες με σοβαρούς τραυματισμούς. Δυστυχώς, Αθήνα προσωπικά μόλις 1 στους 20 ποδηλάτες που βλέπω τηρεί τα βασικά

2. ΦΩΤΑ / ΣΗΜΑΝΣΕΙΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!! *Ρισκάρετε επικίνδυνα τη ζωή* σας χωρίς αυτά, και μπορεί το κακό να συμβεί κυριολεκτικά στην πιο άσχετη στιγμή που βγήκατε για να πάρετε τσιγάρα. ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ να βλέπω διαρκώς ποδηλάτες στην Αθήνα βράδυ χωρίς καθόλου σημάνσεις ή με μια 'πορδή' (θα μου επιτρέψετε  :Razz: ) αντανακλαστικού που με το αμάξι θα το δω στα 2 μέτρα μακριά. Να θυμάστε πως ΔΕΝ μπορεί να σας δει πάντα ο εκάστοτε οδηγός, εσείς πρέπει να "ανακοινώνετε" την παρουσία σας

3. ΔΕΞΙΑ στη ΔΕΞΙΑ λωρίδα - Είναι παρανοϊκό και αυτοκτονικό να βλέπω ποδηλάτες και μάλιστα βράδυ στην Κηφισίας π.χ. είτε στην αριστερή πλευρά της δεξιάς λωρίδας ή σε μεσαία λωρίδα!!! Υπάρχουν πολύ πιο απλοί και ανώδυνοι τρόποι για να αυτοκτονήσει κανείς και χωρίς να βάζει άλλους σε μπελάδες...

Σόρρυ, είναι αυτονόητα, αλλά τουλάχιστον Αθήνα και ως οδηγός από εξωτερικό με περισσότερες Ευρωπαϊκές παραστάσεις πλέον τα βλέπω διαρκώς μπροστά μου.

Αν εσείς τα τηρείτε, παρακαλώ μεταδόστε τα σε συναδέλφους σας  :Wink:

----------


## ipo

> 3. ΔΕΞΙΑ στη ΔΕΞΙΑ λωρίδα - Είναι παρανοϊκό και αυτοκτονικό να βλέπω ποδηλάτες και μάλιστα βράδυ στην Κηφισίας π.χ. είτε στην αριστερή πλευρά της δεξιάς λωρίδας ή σε μεσαία λωρίδα!!! Υπάρχουν πολύ πιο απλοί και ανώδυνοι τρόποι για να αυτοκτονήσει κανείς και χωρίς να βάζει άλλους σε μπελάδες...


Ο κώδικας οδικής κυκλοφορίας επιβάλει στα δίκυκλα να κινούνται στο μέσον της δεξιάς λωρίδας, αν ο δρόμος έχει τουλάχιστον δύο λωρίδες ανά κατεύθυνση. Σε αυτή την κατηγορία εμπίπτει η Λεωφόρος Κηφισίας στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος της. Μόνο αν οι δρόμοι έχουν μία λωρίδα ανά κατεύθυνση, πρέπει ο ποδηλάτης να κινείται στο δεξιό άκρο της μοναδικής λωρίδας, ακόμα και εκτός αυτής, επί του ερείσματος, εάν η ποιότητά του επιτρέπει την ασφαλή κύλιση του ποδηλάτου.

Επειδή οδηγώ πολλά χρόνια στην Αθήνα αυτοκίνητο και τα τελευταία χρόνια κάνω συστηματικά ποδήλατο, θα έλεγα ότι ο σημαντικότερος εξοπλισμός ασφαλείας του ποδηλάτη είναι τα δυνατά παλλόμενα φώτα. Τα μικρά ανακλαστικά δε βοηθούν πολύ, ενώ τα αδύναμα φωτάκια δεν επισημαίνουν πάντοτε έγκαιρα το ποδήλατο. Πολύ καλή δουλειά κάνουν τα ανακλαστικά γιλέκα, σαν εκείνα που πρέπει χρησιμοποιούν οι οδηγοί αυτοκινήτων, αν πάθει βλάβη το αμάξι τους.

Θεωρώ το κράνος επίσης σημαντικό και το τονίζω σε όλους τους φίλους μου, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν καταφέρνω να τους πείσω πάντα. Δυστυχώς πολλοί το θεωρούν περιττό, αλλά θεωρώ ότι θα αλλάξει σύντομα η αντιμετώπισή τους, καθότι ολοένα και περισσότεροι ποδηλάτες φορούν κράνος.

Ως προς τη θέση στη δεξιά λωρίδα των δρόμων με πολλές λωρίδες κυκλοφορίας, έχω κάνει αρκετές φορές συζήτηση με ποδηλάτες, αλλά δεν έχουμε καταλήξει αν μας προστατεύει επαρκώς από τους ασυνείδητους η τήρηση του νόμου (οδήγηση στο μέσον της λωρίδας).

Τι μας έχει δείξει η πράξη και η συνύπαρξη με ασυνείδητους οδηγούς σε δρόμους με 3 λωρίδες ανά κατεύθυνση:

- Αν κινείσαι (ως ποδηλάτης) στο δεξιό άκρο της δεξιά λωρίδας, τότε σε προσπερνούν χωρίς να σε υπολογίζουν καθόλου. Μέχρι στο πεζοδρόμιο σε ρίχνουν. Μου έχει τύχει να χρειαστεί να κάνω απότομα δεξιά, με κίνδυνο να πέσω στο πεζοδρόμιο, επειδή κάποιος που κινούνταν με 50 km/h πέρασε σε απόσταση 5 cm από εμένα.

- Αν κινείσαι, όπως προβλέπει ο ΚΟΚ, στο μέσον της δεξιάς λωρίδας, τότε γλιτώνεις από τους αναίσθητους οδηγούς, αλλά κινδυνεύεις από εκείνους που κάνουν κόντρες και προσπερνούν τις άλλες λωρίδες με φόρα από τα δεξιά. Ιδίως τη νύχτα.

Σχετικά με το τελευταίο, ένα βράδυ ποδηλατούσα επί της Λεωφόρου Κηφισίας, στην αρχή του άλσους Συγγρού. Εκεί ο δρόμος στρίβει και έχει 3 λωρίδες ανά κατεύθυνση κι επειδή έχει στάση λεωφορείου υπάρχει άλλη μία (μισή για την ακρίβεια) λωρίδα για την επιβράδυνση/επιτάχυνση λεωφορείου που κάνει στάση. Κινούμουν λοιπόν στο δεξιό άκρο της (4ης) δεξιάς λωρίδας και συνέβη (όχι για πρώτη φορά) το εξής τραγικό: Η αραιή κίνηση πήγαινε με ταχύτητα 60-70 km/h στις δύο αριστερές λωρίδες, ένας τους προσπερνούσε όλους με 100 km/h από τη δεξιά λωρίδα και ένας ακόμα έκανε κόντρα με τον προηγούμενο πηγαίνοντας με 120 km/h. Αν κινούμασταν όπως ορίζει ο ΚΟΚ, θα μας είχε σκοτώσει όλους στη δεξιά λωρίδα.

Σίγουρα υπάρχουν ποδηλάτες που οδηγούν συστηματικά ή περιστασιακά επικίνδυνα, αλλά οι οδηγοί που εκθέτουν τις ζωές των ποδηλατών σε κίνδυνο καθημερινά είναι πολύ περισσότεροι.

----------


## PopManiac

ipo it's news το με, εγώ πάντως παντού εξωτερικό που έχω δει ποδηλάτες και δεν κινούνται σε ποδηλατόδρομο πάντοτε είναι δεξιά στη δεξιά λωρίδα.

Παντού και πάντοτε. ο Ελληνικός ΚΟΚ μάλλον δεν έχει λάβει υπόψιν του τα ποδήλατα ή αν τα έχει λάβει τα αντιμετωπίζει ως δίκυκλα (μηχανές κλπ)

Αν κινείστε στη μέση της λωρίδας προκαλείτε πρόβλημα στον οδηγό που θα αναγκαστεί να σας προσπεράσει ή στην πορεία πίσω σας που θα διαμορφώσετε  :Wink: 

Επιμένω πάντως, πρώτη φορά ακούω για ποδήλατα στη μέση λωρίδας και έχω την αίσθηση πως είναι πολύ επικίνδυνη συμβουλή ΙΜΗΟ

----------


## ipo

> Αν κινείστε στη μέση της λωρίδας προκαλείτε πρόβλημα στον οδηγό που θα αναγκαστεί να σας προσπεράσει ή στην πορεία πίσω σας που θα διαμορφώσετε


Ο οδηγός που θα μας προσπεράσει, προκειμένου να το πράξει ασφαλώς, θα πρέπει να κρατήσει ικανή απόσταση από το ποδήλατο, επομένως να αλλάξει λωρίδα. Σε δρόμους με 2 ή περισσότερες λωρίδες κυκλοφορίας ανά κατεύθυνση, η προσπέραση γίνεται αλλάζοντας λωρίδα.

Το παραπάνω δεν ισχύει σε δρόμους με μία λωρίδα ανά κατεύθυνση, καθώς και σε λεωφορειολωρίδες, όπου ο ποδηλάτης οφείλει να κινείται στο δεξιό άκρο της λωρίδας.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 19 λεπτά και 25 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Άρθρo 16
> 
> Θέση επί της oδoύ
> 
> 1. Στo oδικό δίκτυo της Χώρας ισχύει η δεξιά κατεύθυνση κυκλoφoρίας.
> O oδηγός κάθε oχήματoς υπoχρεoύται, τηρoυμένων των διατάξεων των
> άρθρων 12 παράγραφος 1 και 17 παράγραφος 6 τoυ παρόντoς Kώδικα, να
> oδηγεί τo όχημά τoυ πλησίoν τoυ δεξιoύ άκρoυ τoυ oδoστρώματoς και αν
> ακόμη oλόκληρo τo oδόστρωμα είναι ελεύθερo.
> ...


http://www.sefeaa.gr/downloads/2009/KOK.pdf

Στους λεωφορειόδρομους επετράπη η χρήση από ποδηλάτες πριν από μερικούς μήνες και η σχετική ρύθμιση βρίσκεται (νομίζω) σε κάποιο προεδρικό διάταγμα.

----------


## tsigarid

> 3. ΔΕΞΙΑ στη ΔΕΞΙΑ λωρίδα - Είναι παρανοϊκό και αυτοκτονικό να βλέπω ποδηλάτες και μάλιστα βράδυ στην Κηφισίας π.χ. είτε στην αριστερή πλευρά της δεξιάς λωρίδας ή σε μεσαία λωρίδα!!! Υπάρχουν πολύ πιο απλοί και ανώδυνοι τρόποι για να αυτοκτονήσει κανείς και χωρίς να βάζει άλλους σε μπελάδες...


Οι επίσημες οδηγίες προς ποδηλάτες στη Νέα Υόρκη είναι "take the lane", δηλαδή ΜΗΝ πας δεξιά στη δεξιά λωρίδα. Αυτό το λένε για δύο λόγους: 1) για να μην σου κολλήσει κάποιος που σε προσπερνάει με αποτέλεσμα να βρεθείς ξαφνικά να χρειάζεσαι ικανότητες ακροβάτη, και 2) για να μην φας "πορτιά" από κάποιο παρκαρισμένο αυτοκίνητο που ανοίγει την πόρτα του και εσύ περνάς πολύ κοντά. Η προσωπική μου προσθήκη: Αν κάποιος καραγκιόζης έρθει πολύ κοντά σου, μπορεί να τρομάξεις και να κινηθείς ενστικτωδώς προς τα δεξιά. Καλύτερα να έχεις λίγο χώρο  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: tsigarid πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

ΥΓ: Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις οδηγώ στη μέση της λωρίδας και σε δρόμους με μία λωρίδα, αλλά ξέρω ότι οι οδηγοί θα με σεβαστούν, ενώ στην Ελλάδα.....

----------


## Mouse Potato

> ΥΓ: Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις οδηγώ στη μέση της λωρίδας και σε δρόμους με μία λωρίδα, αλλά ξέρω ότι οι οδηγοί θα με σεβαστούν, ενώ στην Ελλάδα.....


Αυτό πιστεύω έχει αλλάξει τα τελευταία χρόνια. Ή τουλάχιστον δεν αποτελεί τον κανόνα αλλά την εξαίρεση. Επειδή οδηγώ αρκετά συχνά νύχτα, που η κίνηση είναι περιορισμένη, σπάνια έχει τύχει να αντιμετωπίσω πρόβλημα αγένειας. Όλοι με σέβονται και με προσπερνούν όταν χρειάζεται. Άλλοι αλλάζοντας εντελώς λωρίδα άλλοι πιάνοντας μισή από την δεξιά και την αριστερή. Ανάλογα με την περίσταση και πάντα σε σωστή απόσταση.

Πιστεύω πως η έννοια του ποδηλάτου στον δρόμο έχει κατανοηθεί πλήρως από τον μέσο Έλληνα Αθηναίο οδηγό. Από εκεί και πέρα θα υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις στον κανόνα, οι οποίες, κατά την εμπειρία μου, είναι λίγες.

----------


## tsigarid

Αν αυτό ισχύει, είναι εξαιρετικά νέα Mouse Potato!  :Clap:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Αν αυτό ισχύει, είναι εξαιρετικά νέα Mouse Potato!


Ο αριθμός των ποδηλάτων έχει αυξηθεί σημαντικά. Σίγουρα κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα έμενε απαρατήρητο.  :One thumb up:

----------


## ardi21

Οι οδηγοι των αυτοκινητων εχουν μια χαρα συμπεριφορα στους ποδηλατες. Παιζει ρολο και ο φοβος. Σου λεει κατσε να τον προσεχω γιατι με ενα φυσημα μπορει να βρεθει κατω απο τις ροδες μου

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Αυτό πιστεύω έχει αλλάξει τα τελευταία χρόνια. Ή τουλάχιστον δεν αποτελεί τον κανόνα αλλά την εξαίρεση. Επειδή οδηγώ αρκετά συχνά νύχτα, που η κίνηση είναι περιορισμένη, σπάνια έχει τύχει να αντιμετωπίσω πρόβλημα αγένειας. Όλοι με σέβονται και με προσπερνούν όταν χρειάζεται. Άλλοι αλλάζοντας εντελώς λωρίδα άλλοι πιάνοντας μισή από την δεξιά και την αριστερή. Ανάλογα με την περίσταση και πάντα σε σωστή απόσταση.
> 
> Πιστεύω πως η έννοια του ποδηλάτου στον δρόμο έχει κατανοηθεί πλήρως από τον μέσο Έλληνα Αθηναίο οδηγό. Από εκεί και πέρα θα υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις στον κανόνα, οι οποίες, κατά την εμπειρία μου, είναι λίγες.



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, μάλιστα κάποιοι ενώ τους λές να σε προσπεράσουν για να μην τους εχεις απο πίσω, δεν το κάνουν γιατί φοβούνται σε περίπτωση που ειναι στενός ο δρόμος, εγω προσωπικά δεν εχω αντιμετωπίσει καμία τέτοια συμπεριφορά, το μόνο που με πειράζει λίγο, είναι οταν με προσπερνουν ( σε λεωφόρους ) με μεγάλη ταχύτητα σε αρκετά μικρή απόσταση και τρομάζω, αλλα μόνο αυτό...



Ρε ΆΡΔΗ καιρό θέλω να ρωτήσω, που εχεις χαθεί!?!?!

----------


## manicx

Η δική μου εμπειρία καθημερινής χρήσης ποδηλάτου σε πόλη είναι ότι αν πας εντελώς δεξιά, κινδυνεύεις από το κάκιστο οδόστρωμα από σκαψίματα για αέριο ή οπτική ίνα, από τα φρεάτια, από ότι λογής σκουπίδια υπάρχουν, από ηλικιωμένους με το σύνδρομο Frogger, από κακούς οδηγούς που παρκάρουν σε περίπτερα ή γενικά παρκάρουν 40 πόντους από το πεζοδρόμιο, από οδηγούς που ανοίγουν πόρτα λες και δεν συντρέχει κίνδυνος.

Ακόμα και σε δρόμους με 'κολλημένη' κίνηση, έχεις 3 επιλογές. Είτε περιμένεις στην σειρά σου, είτε παίζεις κορώνα γράμματα το κεφάλι σου πηγαίνοντας δεξιά, είτε πας ανάμεσα στις δύο λωρίδες. Το πρώτο το έχω κάνει, το δεύτερο όχι, το τρίτο το έχω κάνει κινούμενος όμως με χαμηλή ταχύτητα και τσαντίζοντας οδηγούς μηχανών που ήθελαν να πάνε με 60χλμ.

Σε δρόμους 2 λωρίδων με μέτρια κίνηση, όπως η Σπύρου Λούη, πάω στο ΜΕΣΟ της ΔΕΞΙΑΣ λωρίδας έχοντας και την ημέρα φώτα. Αν κάνεις πως πας δεξιά, τα φρεάτια είναι (μετρημένα) μέχρι κι 1,30-1,50 από το πεζοδρόμιο με αποτέλεσμα να κινδυνεύεις να φύγεις. Αν σε κάποιον δεν αρέσει, ας κορνάρει. Δεν φεύγω, συνεχίζω χωρίς χειρονομίες. Και αν μου γυρίσει κουβέντες, απλά τον αγνοώ.

----------


## ipo

Πέρα από το απότομα άνοιγμα πόρτας παρκαρισμένου οχήματος, πιο επικίνδυνο θεωρώ την προσπέραση που κάνουν οι οδηγοί αφήνοντας απόσταση 30 εκατοστών, όταν κινείσαι στα δεξιά της δεξιά λωρίδας. Σε προσπερνούν σαν να μην υπάρχεις. Αν αφαιρεθούν ή τους στριμώξει κάτι από αριστερά, δεν έχουν περιθώριο ελιγμού και θα σε χτυπήσουν.

----------


## ardi21

> Ρε ΆΡΔΗ καιρό θέλω να ρωτήσω, που εχεις χαθεί!?!?!


Το εχω αφησει το ποδηλατακι εδω και καποιο καιρο οποτε δεν συμμετεχω. Παρακολουθω γενικα παντως  :Wink:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ok...  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

Ποιοι θα έρθουν στο Freeday απόψε; Να κανονίσουμε να συναντηθούμε για να γνωριστούμε από κοντά.

----------


## leros2004

Οι γνωστοί άγνωστοι  :Razz: 

Που πάμε σήμερα ????
Κάτι για βουνά άκουσα ......

Edit: Που θα είναι το ραντεβού του Adsl ???

----------


## Νikosanagn

Στο περίπτερο adsl όπως πάντα  :Laughing: 

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 29 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Παιδά, την επόμενη Παρασκευή θα κατέβω Αθήνα, μην μου πει κάνεις, δεν μπορώ σήμερα, σας εφαγα  :Razz: 

Ipe ειδικά για σένα το λεω!  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

84 χιλιόμετρα χτες, πολύ όμορφη διαδρομή με μπόλικες επικλινείς ανηφόρες σε Καρέα και Άνω Βούλα. Το ευχαριστηθήκαμε όσο δεν πάει. Μπόλικη υγρασία, με τα ποδήλατα να σπινάρουν στην ορθοπεταλιά στις ανηφόρες και να πηγαίνουν με τις πάντες στις κατηφόρες.  :Laughing:

----------


## senkradvii

Άλλα της και drifting!  :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

Δεν το έχω ξαναζήσει να κατεβαίνω κατηφόρα με το πλάι. Μερικοί που ξεχνιόντουσαν, επιτάχυναν και μετά πατούσαν απότομα τα φρένα, έπεφταν κάτω. Δεν μπορούσες να κάνεις κάτι παραπάνω. Πατούσες σταθερά τα φρένα, μέχρι να κολλήσει ο πίσω τροχός και να αρχίσεις να πηγαίνεις με το πλάι. Κατόπιν άφηνες λίγο το πίσω φρένο για να γυρίσεις ίσια και ξανά πάλι. Αν πατούσες περισσότερο το μπροστινό, μοιραία θα έπεφτες κάτω. Πρακτικά σερνόσουν στην κατηφόρα, χωρίς να μπορείς να επιβραδύνεις περισσότερο, ευχόμενος να μην πέσει ο μπροστινός ή ο πίσω σου, με ταχύτητα περί τα 10 km/h. Στη δε ανηφόρα, πολλοί κολλούσαν με το σπινάρισμα του τροχού και ανέβαζαν το ποδήλατο με τα πόδια.

----------


## leros2004

Το χθεσινό Freeday με ζόρισε ελαφρώς..... 
Αργοκαθυστερημένος ως συνήθως ... έτρεχα σαν παλαβός να προλάβω την εκκίνηση, αποτέλεσμα πίσω λάστιχο σκασμένο (Φούϊτ για τους γνώστες  :Razz: ) στις στήλες Ολυμπίου Διός ...
Με τα χέρια μέχρι το θησείο ... ευτυχώς υπήρχαν κάποιο ποδηλάτες ακόμα εκεί αλλά και αυτοί με πρόβλημα..
Σαμπρέλα είχα μαζί μου, τρόμπα απο τα παιδιά... οπότε όλα καλά... Το ζόρι ήταν να βρούμε την υπόλοιπη ποδηλατοπορεία. Τελικά μετά απο αρκετή ανηφόρα και παρακάμψεις καταφέραμε να πετύχουμε το Freeday  στο φανάρι του περιφερειακού... Μέχρι εκεί μου βγήκε η γλώσσα ....

Κατά τα άλλα αν εξαιρέσω το στρίμωγμα στην εκκίνηση, στις ανηφόρες της επιστροφής και 1 κύκλο που κάναμε (δεν κατάλαβα γιατί) τα υπόλοιπα τα χάρηκα και εγώ....

Τα κουτσουρεμένα κομμάτια:
http://www.sportypal.com/Workouts/Details/1779960

http://www.sportypal.com/Workouts/Details/1779962

Την επόμενη Παρασκευή ελπίζω να προλάβω το meeting του φόρουμ  :Embarassed:

----------


## ipo

Ο κύκλος που έγινε μετά τη στάση, κοντά στην εκκλησία ήταν όλα τα λεφτά με την απότομη ανηφόρα και τις κατηφόρες μετά στην Άνω Βούλα. Όπως και με τους υπόλοιπους λόφους, ο στόχος ήταν να ανεβοκατεβαίνουμε σαν ασανσέρ, σε συμφωνία με τον τίτλο του χθεσινού Freeday.

----------


## ipo

Το λοιπόνε!  :Razz:  

*Ποδηλατοβόλτα για την κατάκτηση της κορυφής της Πάρνηθας.*

Βρήκα μερικά άτομα για να κάνω την ασφάλτινη ανάβαση στην Πάρνηθα, που ονειρευόμουν το καλοκαίρι. Το πιθανότερο είναι να το κάνουμε κάποια Κυριακή κοντά στις γιορτές ή εντός αυτών, με την προϋπόθεση να είναι καλός ο καιρός.

Η διαδρομή είναι 25 χιλιόμετρα από τη Λεωφόρο Καραμανλή στο Μενίδι μέχρι το πάρκο κεραιών στην κορυφή της Πάρνηθας, με υψομετρική διαφορά 1130 μέτρα (200μ --> 1330μ). Λίγο πιο κάτω από την κορυφή βρίσκεται το καταφύγιο Μπάφι που έχει εστιατόριο με μαγειρευτά φαγητά και συγκεντρώνει πολλούς εκδρομείς, ορειβάτες, ποδηλάτες.

Σήμερα που είχε καλό καιρό, έκανα μία βόλτα προς τα εκεί με το αυτοκίνητο. Η διαδρομή είναι υπέροχη, αλλά με υψηλό βαθμό δυσκολίας για ποδηλασία. Είδα μερικούς ποδηλάτες να ανεβαίνουν από άσφαλτο και τους ζήλεψα. Πρέπει να είναι πολύ καλή εμπειρία.

Νικουλάκη, κανόνισε να φέρεις το ποδήλατο από την Κέρκυρα για να ανεβούμε. Ετοιμαστείτε ψυχολογικά και οι υπόλοιποι.  :Smile:  Η ανάβαση θα μας πάρει περί τις 5 ώρες με τις στάσεις, ενώ η κατάβαση καμιά ώρα, οπότε πρέπει να ξεκινήσουμε πρωί για να κάνουμε όλη την εκδρομή με φως ημέρας.

----------


## leros2004

Σήμερα με μια μικρή παρέα, κάναμε βολτούλα μέχρι το Waffle House στη Βουλιαγμένη ... εγώ έκανα το 2/2 στα πίσω λάστιχα  :Twisted Evil: 
Ευτυχώς στο δρόμο προς επιστροφή....

Προς Βουλιαγμένη: http://www.sportypal.com/Workouts/Details/1783563

Επιστροφή (μέχρι τη στάση του Τράμ) http://www.sportypal.com/Workouts/Details/1783561

Εντύπωση μου έκανε ο αριθμός των ποδηλάτων που ήταν μέσα στο βαγόνι .....

Για την μεγάλη βόλτα περιμένουμε ενημέρωση μήπως και έρθω παρέα σας ....

----------


## Giorgos18

Σημερα στο μετρο προς Αγ Δημητριο κατα τις 6 ηταν μαζι μου 2 παιδια στο τελευταιο βαγονι, πιασαμε ψιλοκουβεντα οσο προλαβαμε.

Ηταν κανεις απο δω μεσα?

----------


## ermoulis

Μιας και έκοψα το παρασκευιατικο μπασκετακι λεω να πηγαινω και εγω freeday.Θα χαρω να τα πουμε απο κοντα.cheers.

----------


## ipo

http://vimeo.com/27030485

Νικουλάκη, βρήκες ποδήλατο για το αυριανό Freeday;

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ipe, τελικά δεν θα έρθω ρε συ εχω γενέθλια άυριο, και όταν το είχα πει δεν ήξερα οτι πέφτει Παρασκευή, και θα μαζευτούμε σπίτι κοριτσοπαρέα  :Razz:   :onetooth:

----------


## cranky

> ..., και θα μαζευτού*με* σπίτι *κοριτσοπαρέα*


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## senkradvii

> Ipe, τελικά δεν θα έρθω ρε συ εχω γενέθλια άυριο, και όταν το είχα πει δεν ήξερα οτι πέφτει Παρασκευή, και *θα μαζευτούμε σπίτι κοριτσοπαρέα*


Tι δηλώσεις είναι αυτές βρε χρυσέ μου?  :Laughing:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ipe, τελικά δεν θα έρθω ρε συ εχω γενέθλια άυριο, και όταν το είχα πει δεν ήξερα οτι πέφτει Παρασκευή, και θα μαζευτούμε σπίτι κοριτσοπαρέα


Ελάτε όλες μαζί βρε Νικολάκη!  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

:ROFL: 

Χρόνια σου πολλά καλή μου!

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

ξέρει τι κάνει ο Νικολάκης! Ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να βγάλεις γκόμενα  :Laughing:

----------


## Νikosanagn

:Princess2:   :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

> ξέρει τι κάνει ο Νικολάκης! Ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να βγάλεις γκόμενα


Αρκεί να μη σου μείνει κουσούρι ή βγάλεις γκόμενο.  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> Αρκεί να μη σου μείνει κουσούρι ή βγάλεις γκόμενο.


 :onetooth:  :onetooth:  :onetooth:  :onetooth:  :onetooth:   :Respekt: 

Kάτσε να βρω κάτι και επανέρχομαι..

........Auto merged post: senkradvii πρόσθεσε 17 λεπτά και 46 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Επανήλθα λοιπόν! Να ο Νικουλάκης μας!!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Mouse Potato

:Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## manicx

Και πάνω που έλεγα και αναρωτιόμουν ότι την έχω βγάλει 'καθαρή' με ποδήλατο, από το τρίκυκλο που είχα στα 2.5 μου χρόνια μέχρι σήμερα, έγινε το κακό. 65+ χρονών γυναίκα, με Colt ΟΥΤΕ καν με είδε και με βρήκε. 2 τυχερά:

α) Με βρήκε πίσω και οι τσάντες που έχω προστάτεψαν το αριστερό πόδι.
β) Δεν έχασα το ποδήλατο και το κράτησα όρθιο.

Αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι για να το κρατήσεις όρθιο δεν ήταν δυνατό το χτύπημα, έχει δίκιο μιας και μόλις είχε ξεκινήσει από διασταύρωση έχοντας stop. Από την άλλη, η πινακίδα του αυτοκινήτου στράβωσε σε σημείο που με άφησε μ@κ@κ@. 

Ζημιές σωματικές: Πόνος στον αριστερό αντίχειρα λόγω του ότι άλλαζα ταχύτητα και χτύπησα στο shifter. Μια ελαφριά γρατσουνιά στο δεξί πόδι από το πετάλι καθώς το πόδι μου είχε φύγει προς τον δρόμο για να ισορροπήσω το ποδήλατο.

Ζημιές υλικές: Μια μικρή τρύπα στο κολάν από το πετάλι μαζί με γδαρσίματα στο ύφασμα. Μια γρατσουνιά 1cm στο πίσω ψαλίδι, προφανώς από την πινακίδα που έγινε φυσαρμόνικα.

Την γυναίκα την σταμάτησα, δεν την έβρισα λέγοντας της μόνο ότι είναι ακατάλληλη για οδήγηση, της είπα ότι αν το ποδήλατο έχει ζημιά θα φωνάξουμε τροχαία (τα ψιλοέπαιξε όταν της το είπα) και το μόνο που επαναλάμβανε είναι ότι δεν με είδε και ας φωσφορίζω από πάνω μέχρι κάτω μαζί με τα απαραίτητα φωτάκια. Στο τέλος της ευχήθηκα Καλές Γιορτές και ας ανάψει και μια λαμπάδα γιατί θα τις κάνω (ελπίζω) κι εγώ ενώ της είπα να διπλοκοιτάζει γιατί τα ποδήλατα πολλαπλασιάζονται.

Πάω για ντουζ τώρα, να πιω κι ένα τσίπουρο να ηρεμήσω λίγο... Αύριο συνεχίζουμε, πάλι ποδήλατο, δεν μασάμε, δεν απογοητευόμαστε. Δίνουμε το στίγμα μας ακόμη και σε ανθρώπους που δεν πρέπει να πιάνουν τιμόνι. Πάντα με ευγένεια. (μάλλον θα με περνάτε για τρελό ε; )

----------


## ipo

Συγχαρητήρια για την ψύχραιμη αντίδραση!

----------


## Mouse Potato

Τυχερός μέσα στην ατυχία σου... Σωστότατη αντίδραση εκ μέρους σου...

----------


## senkradvii

Μικρό το κακό ευτυχώς. Αν σε μάζευε για τα καλά δεν ξέρω αν θα κρατούσες την ίδια ψυχραιμία και ευγένεια πάντως.

----------


## leros2004

Περαστικά ... πταίσματα είναι αυτά .... 

Colt & θεία -> no go... να σημειωθεί στα πρακτικά παρακαλώ. Ελπίζω αύριο στο freeday να δώσει ρεπό στον εαυτό της και να μην μας πετύχει πουθενά

----------


## ipo

6°C αναμένεται η θερμοκρασία το βράδυ στα βόρεια που θα πάει το Freeday. Ντυθείτε καλά.

Ποιος από δώθε θα να 'ρθει;  :Razz: 


Χρόνια πολλά Νικουλάκη!

----------


## leros2004

Παρών  !!!!

Έλα να βλέπω κίνηση ....

*Spoiler:*




			Για Freeday στα αριστερά - Για τα γενέθλια του Νικουλάκη.... δεξιά  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Δεν βλέπω συμμετοχή. Τον Νικουλάκη τον έφαγαν οι γκόμενες, ο Mouse κάνει τον πάπιο, ο nec ασχολείται με το GPS του, ο ermoulis το ξαναγύρισε στο μπάσκετ, ο νούμερος κάνει κληρώσεις. Για ξυπνάτεεεεε!  :Clap:

----------


## ermoulis

ερχομαι λεμεεεε.αν και με τρομαζει η 40 λεπτη ξεκουραση.δεν θα γινουμε παγακια; :ROFL:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Περιμένω νέα σέλα (και οσονούπω νέο ποδήλατο [άντε να δούμε]) και θα σας ρημάξω στις βόλτες...  :Twisted Evil: 

Νικουλάκη χρόνια πολλά!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ipo

> ερχομαι λεμεεεε.αν και με τρομαζει η 40 λεπτη ξεκουραση.δεν θα γινουμε παγακια;


Τελικά η στάση ήταν μικρή και δεν κρυώσαμε ιδιαίτερα. Είχαμε ζεσταθεί άλλωστε από την ανηφόρα πιο πριν και αντέχαμε τα πρώτα λεπτά. Ωραία διαδρομή, με λίγες παρατεταμένες ανηφόρες που κούρασαν τους αρχάριους. Πολύς κόσμος σήμερα.

Το πρόβλημα ήταν στην επιστροφή, για όσους αφήσαμε το Freeday να πάει νότια και κατευθυνθήκαμε βόρεια προς Βαρυμπόμπη. Η θερμοκρασία ήταν περί τους 5°C, η διαδρομή κατηφορική και είχε υγρασία. Τέτοιο κρύο με το ποδήλατο δεν έχω ξαναφάει. Άρχισα να νιώθω καλά τα χέρια μου (φορούσα γάντια fleece) μετά από 10 λεπτά στο σπίτι, ενώ τα δάχτυλα των ποδιών είναι ακόμα παγωμένα. Ευτυχώς στο σώμα φρόντισαν τα ισοθερμικά να με κρατήσουν σε ανεκτά επίπεδα.

Αφού κάποια στιγμή φτάσαμε Κηφισιά που είχε 8°C και έλεγαν όλοι "Ευτυχώς εδώ παλεύεται το κρύο".  :Laughing:  Πιο πάνω κατεβαίνοντας από Βαρυμπόμπη είχε πει κάποιος χαρακτηριστικά "Σαν να είσαι για σκι ψηλά στο βουνό και να σου σκάει η ριπή του ανέμου, χωρίς να φοράς τίποτα στο κεφάλι."


Λέρε, χάρηκα για τη γνωριμία από κοντά!  :Smile:

----------


## ermoulis

Ωραία βόλτα σημερα,αλλά το κρύο αφόρητο.Φοβηθηκα για κρυοπαγηματα στα δαχτυλα.Ο κορμος ενταξει την εβγαλε μια χαρα,αλλα τα δαχτυλακια δεν την βγαζουν με τιποτα στους 5 βαθμους.

----------


## leros2004

Παρών και ο έτερος καππαδόκης ... μόλις επέστρεψα . Πραγματικά στην επιστροφή το κρύο ήταν πολύ δυνατό, έκανα το λάθος να βγάλω το γάντι και πάγωσε στο δευτερόλεπτο το χέρι μου .....
Ωραία διαδρομή !!! με τα όλα της !!!

Εκκίνηση: http://www.sportypal.com/Workouts/Details/1792270

Επιστροφή στα Νότια με στάση Καλλιθέα για μπουγάτσα Θεσσαλονίκης: http://www.sportypal.com/Workouts/Details/1792484

Ps: Μεγάλη μας τιμή κύριε Ipo  :Razz: 

Ps2: ermouli μας την έσκασες σήμερα ....την επόμενη Meeting επίσημο  :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

αντε ρε, έβαλε 5 βαθμούς και κρυώνετε  :Razz:

----------


## nm96027

Προχθές μετά από πολύ πίεση στο γραφείο, είπα να βγω για μία σύντομη βόλτα στο κέντρο (της τάξης των 45 λεπτών). Έβαλα όλη την σχετική εξάρτηση και βγήκα. Κάπου στην Καισαριανή βλέπω μπλόκο της αστυνομίας και τον αστυφύλακα να μου κάνει νόημα να σταματήσω...Δεν νομίζω να έχει καταγραφεί ξανά, αλλά πρέπει να είμαι από τους λίγους ποδηλάτες που τους σταμάτησε η αστυνομία για έλεγχο! :Laughing:  Μου ζήτησαν ταυτότητα (ευτυχώς όχι άδεια ή δίπλωμα ποδηλάτου... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) και με άφησαν να φύγω. Πάντως όποιος πέρασε από το σημείο και είδε το μπλόκο της αστυνομίας και με έμενα σταματημένο, πρέπει να έριξε πολύ γέλιο....

----------


## Mouse Potato

:Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

Σε ένα από τα Freeday του περασμένου μήνα κατεβαίναμε καμιά 30αριά ποδηλάτες τη Βασιλίσσης Σοφίας για να πάμε στο Θησείο για την εκκίνηση του Freeday. Η αστυνομία είχε κάνει μπλόκο πριν τη βουλή, επειδή υπήρχαν κάτι συγκεντρώσεις μερικών κομμάτων και ήθελαν να αποφύγουν επεισόδεια. Αμάξια και μηχανές εννοείται ότι δεν περνούσαν, έκοβαν μέχρι και τους πεζούς, αλλά με εντολή του αξιωματικού υπηρεσίας οι ποδηλάτες περνούσαμε κανονικά. Έστελναν τους πεζούς πίσω, αλλά άφηναν τους ποδηλάτες να περνάνε το μπλόκο των ΜΑΤ.  :Laughing: 

Γενικά αστυνομία και τροχαία αντιμετωπίζει με επιείκεια τους ποδηλάτες. Βοηθούν στις ποδηλατοπορείες, διευκολύνουν την κυκλοφορία. Πέτυχα μία φορά την ομάδα των Ποδηλατών Ηρακλείου με συνοδεία περιπολικού στη βραδινή της βόλτα, ενώ ήταν κάτω από 30 άτομα. Όταν τους ρώτησα, μου είπαν: "Ζητήσαμε από την τροχαία συνοδεία και μας έστειλαν ένα περιπολικό".

----------


## senkradvii

Moυ θύμισε όταν είχα κατέβει Αθήνα και είχαμε κάνει βόλτα με Νικουλάκι και Ποντικοπατάτα, πηγαίνοντας να συναντηθούμε στο Θησείο με τον Γιώργο, σε κάτι φανάρια και ενώ ήμασταν κανονικά σταματημένοι σε κόκκινο ένα περιπολικό ανάβει τον φάρο και πατάει κόρνα χωρίς όμως να κινείται. Με το που ανάβει πράσινο ξεκινάμε εγώ με τον Νικουλάκι, που ήμασταν και μπροστά και το περιπολικό να είναι από πίσω μας και να βάζει και σειρήνα. Πέρα ότι μας ψάρωσαν εντελώς, εγώ σκεφτόμουν: "Kοίτα να δεις που τόσα χρόνια οδηγός δεν έχω φάει κλήση, θα φάω σαν ποδηλάτης επειδή δεν φοράω κράνος!"  :Laughing:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

εσύ δεν μένεις Βόλο;

----------


## ipo

Ποδήλατα στους λεωφορειόδρομους 20.06.2011

----------


## nm96027

Θα αδικούσα την κουβέντα αν μιλούσα προσωπικά για τον Παπαδάκο, ο οποίος είναι εξπέρ στην καταπάτηση των ορίων ταχύτητας στους αυτοκινητοδρόμους ή την παράνομη στάθμευση.

H απλή και κοινή λογική του Αμυρά, είναι σωστή: τα ποδήλατα τόσα χρόνια κυκλοφορούν στις λεωφορειλωρίδες, αφού δεν έχουν άλλη επιλογή. Μόνο ένας παράφρων θα συνιστούσε σε ποδηλάτες να κινηθούν στην μεσαία λωρίδα. 

Ο δε ισχυρισμός του Παπαδάκου πως πρέπει τα ποδήλατα να έχουν την δική τους λωρίδα (αντί να μπλέκουν με τα λεωφορεία) είναι μεν σωστός με μία εξαίρεση: αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει παντού. Στο Λονδίνο δεν υπάρχουν παντού λωρίδες ποδηλάτων και στα περισσότερα σημεία της πόλης η κίνηση των ποδηλάτων συγχωνεύεται με αυτή των λεωφορείων.

Καλό το στέμμα του συγκοινωνιολόγου, χρήσιμη όμως και η πλήρης αλήθεια.

----------


## senkradvii

> εσύ δεν μένεις Βόλο;


Eίχα κατέβει Αθήνα για ένα τριήμερο και βρέθηκα με τα παιδιά. Ο καλός ο Νικουλάκης μου έδωσε το ποδήλατό του και αυτός πήρε ενός φίλου του. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν θα μου το ξαναπροσφέρει με την ίδια προθυμία..  :onetooth:  :onetooth:  :onetooth:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Eίχα κατέβει Αθήνα για ένα τριήμερο και βρέθηκα με τα παιδιά. Ο καλός ο Νικουλάκης μου έδωσε το ποδήλατό του και αυτός πήρε ενός φίλου του. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν θα μου το ξαναπροσφέρει με την ίδια προθυμία..


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Νikosanagn

:Laughing:  παιδιά η φάση αυτή ήταν όλα τα λεφτά πολύ ψάρωμα μιλάμε, πήγε ακριβως απο πίσω και αναψε τις σειρήνες λες και το κανε επιτηδες εγω λεω ωχ την κάτσαμε την βάρκα, αλλα τελικα μας προσπέρσε...


Σεν αν ξανακατέβεις θα σου δώσω το παλιό μου να το κάνεις οτι θες  :Razz: 



> Νικουλάκη χρόνια πολλά!


Πόντικα ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Παιδιά τι λεει, απο freeday ποιός ψήνετε, εγω θα παω κατα 99% , ακουω συμμετοχές.

----------


## leros2004

> Παιδιά τι λεει, απο freeday ποιός ψήνετε, εγω θα παω κατα 99% , ακουω συμμετοχές.


Τι δεν έχεις άλλα γενέθλια ?????  :Razz: 

Θα ανηφορίσω και εγώ μάλλον αύριο για Freeday...  με παρέα  :Smile:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Θα συναντηθούμε; Ή θα είσαι με την μυστηριώδη παρέα σου;  :Razz:

----------


## Thomas8

> Προχθές μετά από πολύ πίεση στο γραφείο, είπα να βγω για μία σύντομη βόλτα στο κέντρο (της τάξης των 45 λεπτών). Έβαλα όλη την σχετική εξάρτηση και βγήκα. Κάπου στην Καισαριανή βλέπω μπλόκο της αστυνομίας και τον αστυφύλακα να μου κάνει νόημα να σταματήσω...Δεν νομίζω να έχει καταγραφεί ξανά, αλλά πρέπει να είμαι από τους λίγους ποδηλάτες που τους σταμάτησε η αστυνομία για έλεγχο! Μου ζήτησαν ταυτότητα (ευτυχώς όχι άδεια ή δίπλωμα ποδηλάτου... ) και με άφησαν να φύγω. Πάντως όποιος πέρασε από το σημείο και είδε το μπλόκο της αστυνομίας και με έμενα σταματημένο, πρέπει να έριξε πολύ γέλιο....


Για κάποιο λόγο μου θύμισες αυτό: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvoqfddpuu8  :Razz:

----------


## leros2004

> Θα συναντηθούμε; Ή θα είσαι με την μυστηριώδη παρέα σου;


Θα κοιτάξω το καρνέ μου πρώτα και θα σε βολέψω κάπου και σένα  :Razz:  :Razz: 
Στο τελευταίο Freeday : προς ενημέρωση σου και υπό την απουσία σου χαιρετιστήκαμε με τον Ipo  :Twisted Evil:  

Ps: Τελικά ξέρουμε που πάμε αύριο ??? μέχρι τις 6 που είχα πρόσβαση σε FB δεν είχε βγει κάτι...

----------


## ipo

Ετοιμαστείτε! Σε 3 ώρες έχει εκκίνηση.  :Smile: 

Με Λέρο και Νικουλάκη δώσαμε ραντεβού στο Θησείο. Ψηθείτε και οι υπόλοιποι, θα είναι εύκολη διαδρομή σήμερα με λίγα χιλιόμετρα.

----------


## leros2004

Παρακαλείται ο Νικουλάκης να φέρει και γλυκά μαζί του.. δεν θα γλιτώσει και το κέρασμα της προηγούμενης Παρασκευής  :Razz:

----------


## leros2004

Τα Χθεσινά:
Θησείο -> Κορυδαλλός: http://sportypal.com/Workouts/Details/1803970

Επιστροφή: http://sportypal.com/Workouts/Details/1804022

Εύκολη, ζεστή, ωραία και όμορφη η χθεσινή βόλτα με περισσότερο κόσμο  :Smile: 

Είχα και τη τύχη να γνωρίσω την αυτού μεγαλειότης Νικουλάκης και τον Βαμβακούλα εχθές....

----------


## ermoulis

Δεν με ξετρέλανε η χθεσινή βόλτα αλλά δεν πειράζει πάμε για άλλα.Το σινγκλάκι μου με έχει βγάλει ασπροπρόσωπο.Η αυριανή μεχρι την σαρωνίδα ξέρει κανείς τι παίζει;Δεν είναι πομπή υποθέτω...

----------


## ipo

> Είχα και τη τύχη να γνωρίσω την αυτού μεγαλειότης Νικουλάκης και τον Βαμβακούλα εχθές....


Μεγάλη τιμή μας έκαναν αμφότεροι. Βέβαια ο Νικουλάκης εγκατέλειψε πριν τα μισά τη διαδρομής, ενώ ο Βαμβακούλας είχε έρθει στο Freeday ...χωρίς ποδήλατο.  :Razz: 

Ωραία διαδρομή, εύκολη και με 12°C μας φάνηκε ζεστή σε σχέση με τους 8°C που έχουμε συνηθίσει τις τελευταίες φορές. 80 χιλιόμετρα βγήκαν με το πήγαινε-έλα Θησείο.

----------


## alekan

> Μεγάλη τιμή μας έκαναν αμφότεροι. *Βέβαια ο Νικουλάκης εγκατέλειψε πριν τα μισά τη διαδρομής*, ενώ ο Βαμβακούλας είχε έρθει στο Freeday ...χωρίς ποδήλατο. 
> 
> Ωραία διαδρομή, εύκολη και με 12°C μας φάνηκε ζεστή σε σχέση με τους 8°C που έχουμε συνηθίσει τις τελευταίες φορές. 80 χιλιόμετρα βγήκαν με το πήγαινε-έλα Θησείο.


Ελπίζω να μη τραυματίστηκε το παιντί....

----------


## Νikosanagn

Δεν τραυματίστιστηκα ο κώλος μου με πόνεσε γιατί δεν είχα την σέλα μου, και ψηλοκρύωσα και ήμουν και δίπλα στο σπίτι οπότε την έκανα.

Χθες ήταν και ένα παιδί που έμοιαζε με τον Ιπο, αλλα δεν είμαι σίγουρος ακόμα στο αν ήταν αυτός...

Λέραε σόρυ που δεν εφερα τα γλυκλα δεν πρόλαβα  :Razz:

----------


## Seitman

Δεν είχες τη σέλα σου;;;;  :Blink: 

Δε μας τα λες καλααααααααααααααααααααααααα  :headscratch:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

αυτό με τη σέλα σηκώνει πλάκα αλλά συγκρατούμαι  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Δηλαδή τι παραπάνω να πεις από αυτό;



> ο κώλος μου με πόνεσε γιατί δεν είχα την σέλα μου


 :Laughing:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Σωστά  :Laughing:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Είναι βαριά η καλογερική Νικόλα ε;  :Razz: 

Απομένει να γράψεις αν ήταν ευχάριστη η εμπειρία ή όχι...  :Razz:

----------


## nm96027

> Δεν τραυματίστιστηκα ο κώλος μου με πόνεσε γιατί δεν είχα την σέλα μου


Ο admin σας δίνει την άδεια να καταθέσετε τις δικές σας εικασίες για την παραπάνω δήλωση... :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

Το γεγονός ότι πόνεσε είναι ευθέως δηλωμένο. Οι εικασίες αφορούν στο αν του άρεσε ή όχι;  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> Ο admin σας δίνει την άδεια να καταθέσετε τις δικές σας εικασίες για την παραπάνω δήλωση...


Α ωραία!  :Biggrin: 

Νικουλάκι τι αέρα φυσάει εκεί στην Κέρκυρα? Γιατί σαν πολλές δηλώσεις να μας έχεις κάνει τώρα τελευταία..

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

ποιος θα πάρει συνέντευξη από τη σέλα;  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## senkradvii

> ποιος θα πάρει συνέντευξη από τη σέλα;


Αφού η σέλα έλειπε! Τα κίνητρα της φυγής θες να μάθεις?  :Laughing:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Tσκ τσκ τσκ όχι που δε θα σχολιάζατε  :Razz: 

Δεν εχετε ακούσει αυτό που λένε, σε είδα στο ποδήλατο όλο χαρά και όλο τρέλα αλλα μετά κατάλαβα οτι σου λειπε η σέλα;  :onetooth: 

Πέρα απο την πλάκα το ποδήλατο  ήταν δανικό και είχε χάλια σέλα, το παραδέχετε και ο ιδιοκτήτης του.

Ακόμα πονάω.

Υ.Γ. Πάντως σέλα στο ποδήλατο υπήρχε, υπάρχουν και μάρτυρες  :Embarassed:

----------


## vamvakoolas

γυρισα Ελλαδα γιατι..ελυγε το διαβατηριο!! Ξαναφευγω (αυριο μεθαυριο ελπιζω να ειναι ετοιμο) για εξωτερικο αγωνες

Χαρηκα που ειδα ολα τα παιδια και το leros2004

Και να πω κατι που με τσαντησε:στο freeday ειχα καλεσει 1-2 δημοσιογραφους να δημοσιοποιησουν "τη καλη" αυτη πραξη μπας και συμμετεχουν περισσοτεροι (αφου να πω την αληθεια δεν ειδα και μεγαλη ...ανταποκριση)

Αντι αυτου ελαβα χλευασμο και αντιδραση  "δε θελουμε δημοσιοτητα αλλα πραξη!"απο διοργανωτες

(σε εμενα που εχω τρεξει 2 φορες για φιλανθωπικο σκοπο εκτος περιοδου γιορτων αντι να καθομαι να ξεκουραζομαι ή να κανω κατι αλλο για μενα)
 ΕΛΕΟΣ :Thumb down:

----------


## manicx

Σήμερα έκανα την μεγάλη ηλιθιότητα κι έβαλα το αδιάβροχο παντελόνι μέσα από τα overshoes. Αποτέλεσμα, να φτάσω στη δουλειά και να έχω απλώσει μπουγάδα παπούτσια/κάλτσες!  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Και πώς κυκλοφορείς εκεί μέσα;

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Και πώς κυκλοφορείς εκεί μέσα;


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## vamvakoolas

εγω ειχα το αντιθετο. Ξεκιναω, κυριλε. Ουτε ενα ΙΧ να με πιτσιλησει ουτε μια λακουβα, ενω δεν εμπαζα απο πουθενα :Razz:  

Στα τελευταια 300 μ του προορισμου ποδηλατης με αθλιο ποδηλατο μου εκανε μια μαυρη γραμμη απο κορυφη ως τα νυχια με λασπουρια μιας και ηταν μπροστα μου και δεν εχασε ουτε μια λακουβα  :Thumb down: 

φανταζομαι οτι δε ξερει καν τι σημαινει λασποτηρας  :ROFL:

----------


## nEC

περνα τον ντεεεεεε!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## manicx

> Και πώς κυκλοφορείς εκεί μέσα;


Έχω και τα 'κανονικά' ρούχα, στις τσάντες που κουβαλάω στη σχάρα. Αλλάζω και όλα κομπλέ. Αν και το σκέφτομαι να έχω κι ένα μπουρνούζι στη δουλειά.  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> περνα τον ντεεεεεε!!!


που να το περασω? απο τη μια αυτος με τη ποδηλαταρα τυπου alex pack/carrefour και ντυμενος σα πατζαρι, απο την αλλη ο δρομος/σοκακι με ΙΧ (μιας κατευθυνσης)...οποτε εχασα

(Τοδες, το επαιξες? :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: )

----------


## leros2004

Σήμερα Freeday κανείς να κάψουμε τα γιορτινά τσιμπούσια  ???????

----------


## nEC

εγω λέω να κατέβω...έχω να κάψω πράμα!!!

----------


## leros2004

6 Κιλά βαρύτερο θα είναι το ποδήλατο σήμερα ... not bad  :Laughing:

----------


## vamvakoolas

ελα υπερβολες  :Razz: 

ελπιζω και εγω απο κουτσοφλεβαρο μπας και ερχομαι..

----------


## nEC

> 6 Κιλά βαρύτερο θα είναι το ποδήλατο σήμερα ... not bad


μπα μη το λες..και εγώ έτσι νόμιζα, αλλα χτύπησα ένα Γέρακα - Γλυφάδα πριν λίγες μέρες σε do or die φάση και τελικά δεν ήταν τόσο χάλια τα πράγαμτα!  :Laughing:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> μπα μη το λες..και εγώ έτσι νόμιζα, αλλα χτύπησα ένα Γέρακα - Γλυφάδα πριν λίγες μέρες σε* do or die φάση* και τελικά δεν ήταν τόσο χάλια τα πράγαμτα!


αυτο επρεπε να το δω :Embarassed:   καλα και εσυ ουτε μια καμερουλα? ουτε μια φωτο? υποτιθεται οτι ειναι high teh forum :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## ipo

Δε θα έχει πολύ κρύο τελικά απόψε. Τουλάχιστον όχι τόσο όσο χθες. 5-8°C θα έχει.

----------


## leros2004

Εχθές πραγματικά ήταν ποδηλατοβραδιά ... τέλειος καιρός !!!! 

Τα χθεσινά:

Εκκίνηση: http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/nptym5phzFM

Τερματισμός: http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/kOh4Eig2md4

----------


## ipo

Ήταν πολύ ωραία και δεν είχε το κρύο που είχε προβλεφθεί. 7-9°C, χωρίς άνεμο. Χιλιόμετρα καμιά 40αριά, χωρίς πολλές ανηφόρες που έλεγαν.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Εδώ πάνου πάντως έχει ενα κρύο... "κόβει που λένε". Δεν τολμώ να κάνω ποδήλατο.

----------


## leros2004

> Εδώ πάνου πάντως έχει ενα κρύο... "κόβει που λένε". Δεν τολμώ να κάνω ποδήλατο.


Όλο δικαιολογίες ....  μια το κρύο, μια η σέλα, μια τα γενέθλια  ....  :Razz:

----------


## manicx

Σήμερα με ένα αντιανεμικό της Montane πάνω από το ισοθερμικό lidl και το jersey της Scott κι έχω να πω ότι ήταν από τις καλύτερες ημέρες για ποδήλατο. Ωραίος ήλιος, καθαρή ατμόσφαιρα, δεν έχει αέρα, δρόμοι καθαροί από τις βροχές της περασμένης εβδομάδας. Απόλαυση.

----------


## nEC

χθες βγήκα βράδυ (9μμ) βολτίτσα αφού δεν έβρεχε, αλλα είχε αρκετό κρύο, οπότε έβαλα απο μέσα και το baa baa το οποίο είναι απο αγνό παρθένον μαλί  :Razz:  εντυπώσεις? άριστες...είναι καταπληκτικό! ούτε ιδρώτας, ούτε κρύο! 

για το skull με έχει βολέψει πολύ το merino (είναι λεπτό οπότε μπαίνει κάτω απο το κράνος αλλα πολύ ζεστό)

----------


## ipo

Πήγα την κλασσική βόλτα στη λίμνη Μαραθώνα χθες το απόγευμα. Ξεκίνησα μέρα με 6°C και γύρισα νύχτα με 3°C. Το ισοθερμικό base layer Endura Frontline κάνει θαύματα. Δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα από κρύο. Άλλα υφάσματα τα καφέρνουν καλύτερα στο θέμα της απαγωγής της υγρασίας, αλλά το συγκεκριμένο προσφέρει φοβερή θερμομόνωση σε συνδυασμό με τη διαπνοή. Στην Εκάλη και τη Σταμάτα οι δρόμοι είχαν ακόμα πάγο στην άκρη από την προηγούμενη ημέρα, ενώ η θερμοκρασία ήταν ακόμα χαμηλότερη (2°C).

Δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα από κρύο, εκτός από το κεφάλι, που δε με ενοχλεί, τα πόδια τα οποία δεν προλαβαίνουν να παγώσουν μέσα σε δύο ώρες, ειδικά με τις ανηφόρες. Όμως στα χέρια τα είδα όλα. Ήξερα ότι τα γάντια μου δεν είναι κατάλληλα για θερμοκρασίες κάτω των 8°C, αφού τα έχω δοκιμάσει πολλές φορές με περισσότερο κρύο. Από τα Freeday που είναι πολλές ώρες και τις καταβάσεις από βουνά, έχω συνηθίσει να μουδιάζουν τα δάχτυλα των χεριών και ενίοτε να πονάνε λίγο. Μέσα στο παιχνίδι και την περιπέτεια είναι και οι δυσκολίες, που το κάνουν ακόμα καλύτερο.

Χθες όμως, φθάνω σπίτι με τα δάχτυλα των χεριών να πονάνε. Και σκέφτομαι να κάνω μαγκιά: Να βάλω τα χέρια σε χλιαρό προς ζεστό νερό για να συνέλθουν. Μέσα σε μερικά δευτερόλεπτα από εκεί που δεν τα ένιωθα, άρχισαν να δουλεύουν τα νεύρα και πηδάω (κυριολεκτικά) από τον πόνο.  :Laughing:  Πηδούσα-πηδούσα-πηδούσα, αλλά δεν περνούσε. Μετά άρχισα να κάνω στροφές γύρω από μία πολυθρόνα για να ξεχνάω. Μετά να πηδάω πάλι, κοκ...  :ROFL:  5 λεπτά κράτησε ευτυχώς.

Αν εξαιρέσουμε το ζήτημα με τα χοντρά χειμερινά γάντια, που δεν έχω, ο χειμώνας είναι ωραίος για ποδηλασία. Κάνεις χιλιόμετρα χωρίς να λιώνεις στη ζέστη, αναπνέεις καλύτερα το δροσερό αέρα, τα χρώματα είναι πιο ήπια (ο ήλιος τα ξεπλένει).

----------


## manicx

Κι εγώ με τα χέρια έχω θέμα. Δεν έχω γάντια για χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες. Ειδικά το πρωί, την ακούω κυριολεκτικά. Σήμερα, σταματημένος σε φανάρι, έκανα παλαμάκια, μετά τα χτύπαγα τους μηρούς. 'Σκάει' δίπλα μου με ένα MTB κι ένα μανάρι ξανθό 2μ με κάτι ποδάρες ναααααα, και με βλέπει να χτυπιέμαι και μάλλον θα με πέρασε για χαζό. Με την μάσκα είμαι και σαν τον subzero από το Mortal Kombat οπότε έδεσε το γλυκό. Στο υπόλοιπο σώμα δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτε από κρύο. Στη δουλειά θέλω κανά 2-3' να νιώσω τα χέρια μου 100%.

----------


## Giorgos18

Επρεπε να της κολλησεις ενα hi-five ετσι για το ζεσταμα  :Razz:

----------


## leros2004

Πάρτε 1 ζευγαράκι γάντια χιονιού να μην χοροπηδάτε κάθε πρωί .......  :Razz: 

Φθηνά, ζεστά και στο ποδήλατο δεν ενοχλούν τόσο που είναι χοντρούλικα

----------


## leros2004

Σήμερα η βόλτα (Freeday) περνάει απο την γειτονιά μου.... υπόσχομαι καλές θερμοκρασίες και λίγο αεράκι ...... Άντε να χάσουμε και τα υπόλοιπα περιττά κιλά .....

----------


## vamvakoolas

εγω ισως μεσα...την αλλη εβδομαδα (με κουρσα αλλα λαστιχα τυπου mountain :Crazy: )

PS ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ να γραφετε προς τα που κινειται καθε φορα η βολτουλα

----------


## Νikosanagn

Λιμνη Βουλιαγμένης πάει σήμερα το freeday?;

----------


## leros2004

> Λιμνη Βουλιαγμένης πάει σήμερα το freeday?;


Σίγουρα Καλαμάκι ... μετά ότι τους φωτήσει  :Razz: 

Εσυ καλού κακού να φέρεις τη ''καλή'' σέλα  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Δεν θα φέρω τίποτα, είμαι 500χλμ μακρυά, καλά να περάσετε  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Α, πάλι θα χάσεις Νικουλάκη.  :Razz:  Εμείς Λέρε θα τα πούμε στο κλασσικό μέρος.

Nec, θα έρθεις;

----------


## leros2004

(Καθυστερημένα) και η εύκολη και ωραία βόλτα της Παρασκευής ....

Πάνε: http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/tf1kbfzFOF4

Έλα (ημιτελές) : http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/pWIH48e9xMI

----------


## ipo

Ήταν πολύ ωραίο το Freeday της Παρασκευής. Πολύς κόσμος, καλή θερμοκρασία (10-12°C), πολύς γυναικείος πληθυσμός σε αντίθεση με άλλες φορές που είναι ανδροκρατούμενο, όμορφη διαδρομή. Έπεσε τρελό γέλιο με την παρέα, ενώ ήταν παρών και ο ξάδερφος του Νικουλάκη.

----------


## protsimer

:Smile: 

Όταν σου φωνάζουν από το αυτοκίνητο, ενώ ποδηλατείς

----------


## vamvakoolas

αν βγει η διαδρομη για ποδηλατοβολτα (καιρου επιτρεποντος) πειτε :Whistle:

----------


## leros2004

> αν βγει η διαδρομη για ποδηλατοβολτα (καιρου επιτρεποντος) πειτε


Πετρούπολη αν κατάλαβα καλά .....

Ετοιμάζω τα χιονολάστιχα για σήμερα   :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

η καταρα του freeday: με επιασε γριπουλα οποτε να μη το ρισκαρω... :Embarassed:

----------


## leros2004

Το χθεσινό βροχερό Freeday..... 

http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/lNEnBhsNmGk

Η επιστροφή μέχρι το Μετρό: http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/inZiiZXxC-o

----------


## ipo

Δεν έχεις γράψει όμως την τρεχάλα που έκανες για να πιάσεις τον κλέφτη.  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Παίχτηκε τέτοιο σκηνικό;

----------


## leros2004

> Δεν έχεις γράψει όμως την τρεχάλα που έκανες για να πιάσεις τον κλέφτη.


χαχαχαχ , δεν είχα προλάβει να ενεργοποιήσω το gps όταν έσκασε ο κλέφτης  :Razz:  :Razz:  


Περίληψη για τους ξενιτεμένους : 
22.00 φθάνω Θησείο, δεν προλαβαίνω να βάλω τη γλώσσα μέσα από το τρέξιμο να προλάβω την εκκίνηση, ακούω από πίσω ''ΠΙΑΣΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΠΙΑΣΤΕ ΤΟΝ'' και σφαίρα να κατεβαίνει 1 μαγκάκι με ποδήλατο και απο πίσω το παιδί που φώναζε... 

Με τα πολλά... μπλοκάρανε το δρόμο προς Πειραιώς κάτι ποδηλάτες και έκανε δεξιά ο μάγκας σε 1 αδιέξοδο, πετάει το ποδήλατο και αρχίζει να τρέχει, για καλή του τύχη πέρασε μπροστά απο το φυλάκιο και τον τσίμπησε μπάτσος... 

Τον παρακαλάγαμε να μας τον αφήσει για 5-10 λεπτά αλλά ανένδοτος ο μπάτσος  :Embarassed:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Kαι τι θα τον κάνατε; Θα τον κρεμάγατε πίσω απο τα ποδήλατα και θα τον σέρνατε σε ολη την διαδρομή;  :Razz: 

Καλυτερα θα περάσει στο αυτόφωρο

----------


## nEC

> Το χθεσινό βροχερό Freeday..... 
> 
> http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/lNEnBhsNmGk
> 
> Η επιστροφή μέχρι το Μετρό: http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/inZiiZXxC-o


γιατί τα σπας στα δύο τα workout σου?

----------


## leros2004

Ασυναίσθητα .. πατάω στοπ αντί για παύση  :Embarassed: 




> Kαι τι θα τον κάνατε; Θα τον κρεμάγατε πίσω απο τα ποδήλατα και θα τον σέρνατε σε ολη την διαδρομή; 
> 
> Καλυτερα θα περάσει στο αυτόφωρο


Θα τον βάζαμε μερικά γκόλ ....  :Laughing: 

Μακράν το ποιο επεισοδιακό Freeday.... βροχή, παρολίγον κλοπή, και ξέχασα τον κουβά με την χλωρίνη που πετάξανε σε κάποιους ποδηλάτες....

----------


## ipo

Στο περιστατικό με τον κουβά ήμουν 30 μέτρα μακριά. Απίστευτο και αυτό...

Στην επιστροφή μου έσκασε το λάστιχο μερικά χιλιόμετρα από το σπίτι. Προτίμησα να συνεχίσω με τα πόδια, παρά να αλλάζω αεροθάλαμο μέσα στη νύχτα, αν και είχα εφεδρικό μαζί μου. Τον μπάλωσα σήμερα το μεσημέρι στην άνεση του σπιτιού. Πάλι ο μπροστινός έσκασε. Ο άτιμος ο πίσω δεν έχει σκάσει εδώ και 15 χρόνια.  :Razz:  Το φοβόμουν ότι θα σκάσει, διότι σε εκείνο το σημείο στην Κηφισίας που κινούμουν, είχε σπασμένα γυαλιά, ενώ δεν ήθελα να κινούμαι στη μέση της βρεγμένης λεωφόρου αργά τη νύχτα. Τα σπασμένα γυαλιά είναι ένας από τους λόγους που αποφεύγω να κινούμαι εντελώς δεξιά στο δρόμο την ημέρα.

----------


## senkradvii

> Στο περιστατικό με τον κουβά ήμουν 30 μέτρα μακριά. Απίστευτο και αυτό...
> 
> Στην επιστροφή μου έσκασε το λάστιχο μερικά χιλιόμετρα από το σπίτι. Προτίμησα να συνεχίσω με τα πόδια, παρά να αλλάζω αεροθάλαμο μέσα στη νύχτα, αν και είχα εφεδρικό μαζί μου. Τον μπάλωσα σήμερα το μεσημέρι στην άνεση του σπιτιού. Πάλι ο μπροστινός έσκασε. Ο άτιμος ο πίσω δεν έχει σκάσει εδώ και 15 χρόνια.


Moυ φαίνεται πιο πιθανό είναι να σου σπάσει ο σκελετός ή το πιρούνι παρά να σκάσει το πίσω λάστιχο!  :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

Το παράξενο είναι ότι ο πίσω τροχός δέχεται μεγαλύτερο βάρος σε οριζόντιο δρόμο, άρα θα έπρεπε να έχει μεγαλύτερες πιθανότητες να σκάσει. Πόσο μάλλον στην ανηφόρα που μου έχει σκάσει δύο φορές ο μπροστινός αεροθάλαμος, μέσα σε 4 μήνες. Ίσως είναι καλύτερης ποιότητας η σαμπρέλα, με μεγαλύτερο πάχος, ή καλύτερο λάστιχο. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε δεν την αλλάζω, αν και έχει βαλβίδα Dunlop.

Πάλι κάλα που δε μου έσκασε στην Πετρούπολη την ώρα που έριχνε χιονόνερο. Αν σου σκάσει λάστιχο στο Freeday, χάνεις την ποδηλατοπορεία και άντε βρες τους (χωρίς smartphone) μέσα στη νύχτα.

----------


## senkradvii

Στην ανηφόρα ασκείται μεγαλύτερη πίεση στον πίσω τροχό; To αντίθετο πίστευα.  :Thinking:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ρε παιδιά τι κουβά με χλωρίνη πετάξανε; Θα μας τρελάνεται τι freakday ήταν αυτό;  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Στην ανηφόρα ασκείται μεγαλύτερη πίεση στον πίσω τροχό; To αντίθετο πίστευα.


Το βάρος είναι πάντοτε κατακόρυφο. Κοίτα πώς πλησιάζει το άνυσμα του βάρους τον άξονα του πίσω τροχού, όταν αυξάνει θετικά η κλίση του δρόμου.


Αυτό όσο η στάση του ποδηλάτη παραμένει περίπου σταθερή. Γι' αυτό και σε ανηφόρες με πολύ μεγάλη κλίση, το ποδήλατο πάει να σηκωθεί σούζα.

Αν όμως σηκωθείς όρθιος για να κάνεις ορθοπεταλιά, τότε αλλάζει έντονα η σχετική προς το ποδήλατο στάση του αναβάτη και ασκείται μεγαλύτερο βάρος στον μπροστινό τροχό. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση χάνεται μεγάλο μέρος της πίεσης στον πίσω άξονα και ενδεχομένως μέρος της απαραίτητης πρόσφυσης, οπότε ο πίσω τροχός μπορεί να σπινάρει σε ολισθηρό, έντονα ανηφορικό οδόστρωμα, με το ποδηλάτη σε ορθοπεταλιά.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ιπο η Ζωγραφιά δικιά σου;  :onetooth:

----------


## ipo

Από ένα επιστημονικό συνέδριο την πήρα. Δεν είναι προφανές ότι την έχει κάνει επιτελείο από γραφίστες;  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ρε παιδιά τι κουβά με χλωρίνη πετάξανε; Θα μας τρελάνεται τι freakday ήταν αυτό;


Κάπου στην Πετρούπολη είχαμε κάνει μικρή στάση για να μας προλάβουν οι πίσω. Βγαίνει κάποιος από ένα μπαλκόνι και αδειάζει στους ποδηλάτες που ήταν από κάτω στο δρόμο έναν κουβά με νερό και χλωρίνη. Φυσικά κρύφτηκε ο τύπος (ή τύπισσα, μεγάλος ή παιδί) και δεν άνοιγε.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Οτι, να ναι ομως...

----------


## senkradvii

> Το βάρος είναι πάντοτε κατακόρυφο. Κοίτα πώς πλησιάζει το άνυσμα του βάρους τον άξονα του πίσω τροχού, όταν αυξάνει θετικά η κλίση του δρόμου.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95808
> 
> Αυτό όσο η στάση του ποδηλάτη παραμένει περίπου σταθερή. Γι' αυτό και σε ανηφόρες με πολύ μεγάλη κλίση, το ποδήλατο πάει να σηκωθεί σούζα.
> 
> *Αν όμως σηκωθείς όρθιος για να κάνεις ορθοπεταλιά, τότε αλλάζει έντονα η σχετική προς το ποδήλατο στάση του αναβάτη και ασκείται μεγαλύτερο βάρος στον μπροστινό τροχό*. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση χάνεται μεγάλο μέρος της πίεσης στον πίσω άξονα και ενδεχομένως μέρος της απαραίτητης πρόσφυσης, οπότε ο πίσω τροχός μπορεί να σπινάρει σε ολισθηρό, έντονα ανηφορικό οδόστρωμα, με το ποδηλάτη σε ορθοπεταλιά.


Ναι αυτό ακριβώς, θεώρησα σαν δεδομένο.

----------


## tsigarid

Που πουλάνε αυτά τα ποδήλατα; Λέω να πάρω 5-6...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ui4kI-RHS1Q

----------


## Νikosanagn

Eνα ας πούμε δεν σου κάνει...  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 9 λεπτά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=vGGlODF7_RY  trololol

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Καλά, σήμερα τα είδα όλα... -10 βαθμούς και πάγο/χιόνι στο δρόμο/μονοπάτι. Πρέπει επειγόντως να πάρω το base layer που έλεγα με τον ipo για να μπαίνει κάτω από το αδιάβροχο παντελόνι αλλά και κάτι που καλύπτει όλο το πρόσωπο. Σκέφτομαι σκουφί για όλο το κεφάλι και μάσκα που καλύπτει μάτια και μύτη... (δλδ αυτά που δεν θα καλύπτει το σκουφί) Βέβαια θα είμαι σαν τον Robocop...

----------


## manicx

Εγώ είμαι σαν τον Subzero με την Respo... Τελευταίες 2 ημέρες με αδιάβροχα + overshoes + Respo + γυαλιά και το μόνο που κρύωσε ήταν τα αυτιά στο πάνω μέρος. Σκέφτομαι να πάω να πάρω αυτές τις μπαντάνες που είναι για να καλύπτεις τα αυτιά.

----------


## vamvakoolas

http://www.toofast.gr/showprod.php?id=417

επισης χρησιμευει σε ληστειες :ROFL: 
αποκριες  :One thumb up: 
σε νοσοκομεια  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

To πήρα  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: Νikosanagn πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 8 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Ακυρο τελικά δεν το πήρα, εχει 5€ μεταφορικά για εντός Αττικής  :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> http://www.toofast.gr/showprod.php?id=417
> 
> επισης χρησιμευει σε ληστειες
> αποκριες 
> σε νοσοκομεια


κάτι σε amazon.de για τους μετανάστες στη Γερμανία  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Πολύ καλό το χθεσινό Freeday. Οι προβλέψεις του καιρού δεν επαληθεύτηκαν και μας έπιασε βροχή. Ανεβήκαμε την Πεντέλη μέχρι τα 500 μέτρα, με τη βροχή να επιμένει και το σκηνικό να γίνεται ακόμα πιο όμορφο.

Ο leros νομίζω ότι λερώθηκε.  :Razz:

----------


## leros2004

και όχι μονοοοοοο , με έπιασε λάστιχο στη Πατησίων.....

Την επόμενη φορά θα σου κατάσχω τη ρόδα Chuck Norris made  :Razz: 

Για μένα η χθεσινή βόλτα είναι με ανάμεικτα συναισθήματα .... ειδικά στο πήγαινε , με κούρασε το σταμάτα ξεκινά σε σημεία που δεν υπάρχουν στο χάρτη, μόνο κάτι ζευγαράκια τα ξέρουνε .... (τους κάναμε και χαλάστρα εχθές)...

Απο βροχή δόξα το θεό .... 2/2 έχουμε

----------


## Νikosanagn

Στο επόμενο freeday θα εχετε εκλεκτές παρουσίες  :Hippy:

----------


## ipo

Θα μας κάνεις την τιμή Νικουλάκη;


Πόσο καλή ισορροπία έχετε πάνω στο ποδήλατο;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vd9LFfpK_tE

----------


## Νikosanagn

Nαι, το πιθανότερο να έρθω...

----------


## manicx

Την έκανα την ......! Γύρισα από τη δουλειά ποδηλατάτος με την 'βροχούλα'! Τώρα ξέρετε κι επισήμως ποιος είναι ο πιο τρελός της παρέας. 'Βράχηκες;', θα ρωτήσετε. Αν σκεφτείτε ότι ήπια κανά λίτρο νερό, καταλαβαίνεται. Χώρια ότι με τον αέρα πήγαινα αλλού γι' αλλού. Ευτύχημα που δεν έπεσα. Παραλίγο να πέσω μέσα στο γκαράζ όταν έφτασα!!! Χώρια ότι πέρασα και από έναν χωματόδρομο δίπλα από το μετρό Χαλανδρίου για να βγω Γαρυττού ο οποίος είχε γίνει σαν το λοφίσκο που έπιασαν τον Ράμπο στο Νο2. Δεν πάμε καλά λέμεεεεε!

----------


## ipo

Ένα βιντεάκι από τη χθεσινή ποδηλατοβόλτα της ομάδας "ΕΘΕΛοντές Ποδηλάτες". Η παρέα είναι απίστευτη, κοιτάξτε πλάκα που έχει στην αρχή.  :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sp2IGG8Be3Q

----------


## senkradvii

Όμορφα και όμορφο βίντεο!  :Thumbs up:

----------


## ipo

Ναι, ο τύπος που το επεξεργάζεται έχει εμπειρία και πάντα βγάζει καλά video.

Είδες τον τύπο με το ποδήλατο για courier; Ένα πορτοκαλί που έχει μπροστά πλατφόρμα με μπαούλο; Αυτόν τον έχω δει και σε freeday. 27 κιλά ποδήλατο και τώρα 40 κιλά με το μπαούλο και το περιεχόμενο.

----------


## vamvakoolas

H αφεντια μου: αλλοι γελανε αλλοι bypass και εγω...πεφτω



ενω στον ιδιο αγωνα αλλο ενα παλικαρι (φιλος Πολωνος αν θυμαμαι)

----------


## ipo

Μπράβο για τη συμμετοχή! Τι πέρασμα είναι αυτό με την άμμο που είναι τόσο δύσκολο;

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 26 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

ΟΚ, το βρήκα.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Axgwj5u-fms

----------


## Mouse Potato

Cyclocross σου λέει μετά. Που πάτε στις άμμους με τις ντίβες;  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Toυλάχιστον έπεσες στα μαλακά.

----------


## leros2004

Έπεσε ..αλλά το πώς προσγειώθηκε μετράει ...

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Έπεσε ..αλλά το πώς προσγειώθηκε μετράει ...


 Όντως, Κωστή, πρόλαβαν να ανοίξουν οι ρόδες;  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

παντως οι δυτικοευρωπαιοι ειναι αχαριστοι προσφεραμε τοσο θεαμα και αυτοι.. :Razz: 

Βασικα ειχαμε και οι 2 λαστιχα για λασπη αλλα τελικα στον αγωνα ειχε θερμοκρασιες...Χαβαης!

Εδω με ΜΤΒ στην αμμο και δε παλευεται..μονο για ρακετες και...οφθαλμολουτρο προσφερεται :ROFL:

----------


## leros2004

Σήμερα θα γίνει το 3/3 ???

Γιατί χωρίς βροχή δεν πάω Freeday  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ipo

Οι προγνώσεις δίνουν συννεφιά, αλλά έτσι έλεγαν και τις δύο προηγούμενες φορές που φάγαμε βροχή.

Ο Νικουλάκης οπισθοχώρησε με το πρόσχημα της έλλειψης ποδηλάτου. Σιγά, εδώ ο Κωστής ήρθε χωρίς ποδήλατο στο Freeday, έλα εσύ με πατίνια.  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Που θα πάει σήμερα;

----------


## leros2004

Νένα Ιωνία νομίζω ......

----------


## ipo

Νέα Ιωνία μέσω Αμαρουσίου μάλλον.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Ο Νικουλάκης οπισθοχώρησε με το πρόσχημα της έλλειψης ποδηλάτου. Σιγά, εδώ ο Κωστής ήρθε χωρίς ποδήλατο στο Freeday, έλα εσύ με πατίνια.


Ναι, συγνώμη που δεν ήρθα τρέχοντας κιόλας  :Razz: 

Εγω σου είπα δικάβαλο ασέλωτο, δεν ήθελες τι να σε κανω !  :onetooth:   :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## leros2004

Να τα βλέπεις..... επηρέασες και το λαό σου .... εχθές έγραψα 1ή απουσία ....

Εντυπώσεις απο τους συμμετέχοντες περιμένω  :Podium:

----------


## ipo

Χθες ήμασταν λίγοι και μάλιστα έλλειπαν αρκετοί από τους συστηματικούς ποδηλάτες. Κάτω από 500 άτομα ήμασταν. Δεν έκανα όλο το Freeday, μετά τη στάση στο Μαρούσι ανηφόρισα προς το σπίτι, κάνοντας 55 km συνολικά. Ο καιρός μας έκανε τη χάρη να μη βρέξει, ούτε πολύ κρύο είχε (6°).

----------


## vamvakoolas

εμενα παντως μου εχει λείψει η βολτα της παρασκευης. Ελπιζω οταν ανοιξει ο καιρος να ξαναρχομαι :One thumb up:

----------


## tsigarid

Μπήκα στην κλήρωση για τον ετήσιο ποδηλατικό γύρο της Νέας Υόρκης. Κληρώθηκα!! Ανακάλυψα ότι η συμμετοχή είναι $75  :Thumb down: 

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος πια ότι θα πάω....  :Sad:

----------


## vamvakoolas

θελω να κανω μια φωτογραφηση σε ενα εργαστηριο με δοκιμαστικους σωληνες, μικροσκοπια κοκ

εχει κανεις καμμια ακρη (γι'αυτη την εβδομαδα)

εχει σχεση με ποδηλασια (αλλιως θα ανοιγα ασχετο θεμα)

----------


## leros2004

Της Παρασκευής:

http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/qIX1vfQBc9Y

Βόλτα με μεγάλη πλάκα..... καλός καιρός λίγο κόσμο με πολύ κέφι όμως  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

Όταν φθάσαμε την πρώτη φορά Θησείο έφυγες; Δεν ήσουν στη μικρή βόλτα που συνέχισε γύρω από τον αρχαιολογικό χώρο για μισή ώρα ακόμα;

Ένας φίλος με Garmin μέτρησε θερμοκρασία -1°C έως 3°C. Δεν είχε άνεμο και υγρασία που επιδεινώνουν το κρύο, αλλά είχε τη χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία που έχουμε δει σε Freeday.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Ένας φίλος με Garmin μέτρησε θερμοκρασία -1°C έως 3°C. Δεν είχε άνεμο και υγρασία που επιδεινώνουν το κρύο, αλλά είχε τη χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία που έχουμε δει σε Freeday.


Eσείς, οι νιουμπηδες, εμείς εχουμε δει και μικρότερη  :Razz: 

Σε ενα Freeday σχεδόν χιόνιζε κιόλας, μαζί με αέρα κιόλας, είχαμε πάει στην Γλυφάδα, μακραν απο τα καλύτερα freeday.

----------


## ipo

Έχουμε κάνει Freeday με χιονόνερο στην Πεντέλη. Και με χαμηλότερη αισθητή θερμοκρασία έχουμε κάνει (3°C με δυνατό άνεμο και υγρασία). Αλλά η χαμηλότερη απόλυτη τιμή θερμοκρασίας ήταν αντιπροχθές. Μας είχαν προειδοποιήσει οι μετεωρολόγοι και είχα φορέσει ό,τι είχα και δεν είχα για πρώτη φορά. Δύο ισοθερμικά μακρυμάνικα base layer, ισοθερμικό mid layer, και μπουφάν. Δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα από κρύο. Μόνο τα δάχτυλά μου κρύωσαν στις κατηφόρες, παρόλο που φορούσα γάντια σκι.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Έχουμε κάνει Freeday με χιονόνερο στην Πεντέλη. Και με χαμηλότερη αισθητή θερμοκρασία έχουμε κάνει (3°C με δυνατό άνεμο και υγρασία). Αλλά η χαμηλότερη απόλυτη τιμή θερμοκρασίας ήταν αντιπροχθές. Μας είχαν προειδοποιήσει οι μετεωρολόγοι και είχα φορέσει ό,τι είχα και δεν είχα για πρώτη φορά. Δύο ισοθερμικά μακρυμάνικα base layer, ισοθερμικό mid layer, και μπουφάν. Δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα από κρύο. Μόνο τα δάχτυλά μου κρύωσαν στις κατηφόρες, παρόλο που φορούσα γάντια σκι.


 :onetooth:

----------


## alekan

> Eσείς, οι νιουμπηδες, εμείς εχουμε δει και μικρότερη 
> 
> Σε ενα Freeday σχεδόν χιόνιζε κιόλας, μαζί με αέρα κιόλας, είχαμε πάει στην Γλυφάδα, μακραν απο τα καλύτερα freeday.


Watchout, we got a badass right here...

----------


## leros2004

> Όταν φθάσαμε την πρώτη φορά Θησείο έφυγες; Δεν ήσουν στη μικρή βόλτα που συνέχισε γύρω από τον αρχαιολογικό χώρο για μισή ώρα ακόμα;
> 
> Ένας φίλος με Garmin μέτρησε θερμοκρασία -1°C έως 3°C. Δεν είχε άνεμο και υγρασία που επιδεινώνουν το κρύο, αλλά είχε τη χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία που έχουμε δει σε Freeday.


Άμα δεν βρέχει πάντα καλός είναι ο καιρός  :Razz: 

Ήταν η πρώτη φορά που ένιωσα κρύο στα δάχτυλα των ποδιών.... υπέθεσα ότι φταίει η απουσία διαλείμματος.....

Ναι στο τελευταίο πέρασμα που κάναμε από το σύνταγμα, αποχώρησα  :Embarassed:  Δύσκολο το πρωινό ξύπνημα για δουλειά...
..

Πεντέλη = Ο εφιάλτης μου... σταμάτα ξεκίνα α)μέσα στη μέση του πουθενά, β) σε διπλής κατέυθυνσης δρόμο με 1 μόνο λωρίδα, γ) σε στέκι για παράνομα και μη ζευγαράκια, και όλα αυτά τα σενάρια πασπαλισμένα με με βροχή  :Evil:

----------


## senkradvii

Ποδηλάτης vs οδηγός: 1 - 0.  :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

μαλάκες και οι 2  :Smile:  (με το συμπάθιο κιόλας  :Razz: )
Βασικά αυτός που έπρεπε να παρεξηγηθεί δεν παρεξηγήθηκε (ο οδηγός του μαύρου αυτοκινήτου) και παρεξηγήθηκε ο ποδηλάτης που ήταν πίσω από το ασημί και ανάμεσα από τις 2 λωρίδες.

Μάλλον ο ποδηλάτης είχε κακή μέρα. Να προσέχει πάντως να το κάνει μέσα στην κίνηση γιατί και ο οδηγός μπορεί να είναι "εξίσου" "κάφρος" και μπορεί να προσπαθήσει να τον κυνηγήσει ή ακόμα και να τον ρίξει με το αμάξι. Βασικά η επιθετική οδήγηση δεν είναι καλή ιδέα. ιδιαίτερα όταν είσαι ο πιο ευάλωτος.

υγ: προφανώς αυτό που έκανε ο ποδηλάτης ήταν τσάμπα μαγκιά μια που μπορούσε να την κάνει εύκολα (πράγμα που και έκανε).

----------


## Νikosanagn

O καθρευτης του αμαξιου απο φελιζόλ ήταν;  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> μαλάκες και οι 2  (με το συμπάθιο κιόλας )
> Βασικά αυτός που έπρεπε να παρεξηγηθεί δεν παρεξηγήθηκε (ο οδηγός του μαύρου αυτοκινήτου) και παρεξηγήθηκε ο ποδηλάτης που ήταν πίσω από το ασημί και ανάμεσα από τις 2 λωρίδες.
> 
> Μάλλον ο ποδηλάτης είχε κακή μέρα. Να προσέχει πάντως να το κάνει μέσα στην κίνηση γιατί και ο οδηγός μπορεί να είναι "εξίσου" "κάφρος" και μπορεί να προσπαθήσει να τον κυνηγήσει ή ακόμα και να τον ρίξει με το αμάξι. Βασικά η επιθετική οδήγηση δεν είναι καλή ιδέα. ιδιαίτερα όταν είσαι ο πιο ευάλωτος.
> 
> υγ: προφανώς αυτό που έκανε ο ποδηλάτης ήταν τσάμπα μαγκιά μια που μπορούσε να την κάνει εύκολα (πράγμα που και έκανε).


Συμφωνώ..

----------


## tsigarid

> Μπήκα στην κλήρωση για τον ετήσιο ποδηλατικό γύρο της Νέας Υόρκης. Κληρώθηκα!! Ανακάλυψα ότι η συμμετοχή είναι $75 
> 
> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος πια ότι θα πάω....


Γράφτηκα τελικά!! Βάλτε όλοι τα μεγάλα μέσα να μη βρέχει, θα ξενερώσω άσχημα....

----------


## Mouse Potato

Good luck.

----------


## ipo

Σήμερα είχε καλύτερο καιρό από τα προηγούμενα Freeday, οπότε είδαμε περισσότερο κόσμο.

Είχαμε και εμφάνιση guest start του nm96027 στους Αμπελόκηπους.  :Razz:

----------


## leros2004

Εχθές ο καιρός τέλειος , αρκετός κόσμος, αρκετές τούμπες, αλλά το κλίμα εύθυμο  :Smile: 

Δυστυχώς δεν έκανα όλη τη διαδρομή ...
http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/v4Myjv7iw6w

έχασα και τα γκεσταριλίκια  :Razz:

----------


## nm96027

> Σήμερα είχε καλύτερο καιρό από τα προηγούμενα Freeday, οπότε είδαμε περισσότερο κόσμο.
> 
> Είχαμε και εμφάνιση guest start του nm96027 στους Αμπελόκηπους.


Και να ξέρες πόσο ζήλεψα... :Sad:

----------


## ipo

Έλα σε ένα από τα επόμενα. Κάθε Παρασκευή εκεί είμαστε με το Λέρο.

----------


## nm96027

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ καμία Παρασκευή βράδυ μέχρι και τα μέσα Μαϊου. Κάπου γύρω εκεί, με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα σας συναντήσω!

----------


## ipo

Τον καλύτερο καιρό θα έχει τότε. Τα λέμε σε 3 μήνες λοιπόν!

Για καμία ανάβαση Υμηττού ψήνεσαι;

----------


## nm96027

To επόμενο ΣΚ είμαι οκ. Αυτό το ΣΚ ακόμα αντιμετωπίζω το jet lag! :Cool:

----------


## ipo

Ούτε εγώ είμαι για ανάβαση αυτό το σ/κ. Χθες ανέβηκα Πάρνηθα και στο καπάκι πήγα Freeday, οπότε πρέπει να ξεκουραστώ λίγο.

Να δούμε και τον καιρό, διότι από τους 20°C με ήλιο σήμερα, θα πάμε στους 0°C με χιονόπτωση την Τετάρτη, σύμφωνα με τις καιρικές προγνώσεις.

----------


## leros2004

Η διαδρομή της προηγούμενης εβδομάδας : http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/hz81_SncIqA

Το σημερινό Freeday που πάει ?

----------


## Panteliz

Μια νέα ποδηλατική εκπομπή για όλα τα γούστα τρέχει στην ΕΤ3 από 3/3 κάθε Σάββατο 15:00 και λέγεται "2 Πετάλια Δρόμος". Χαρείτε μοναδικές στιγμές μέσα από το γυαλί  :Wink: 

Διαβάστε περισσότερα εδώ.

Για όσους θέλουν να παρακολουθήσουν την εκπομπή διαδικτυακά: web TV της ET3.

----------


## leros2004

Της Παρασκευής τα καμώματα: 
http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/ihoxatnp4OA

----------


## megahead13

Στα πλαίσια του ποδηλατικού  χαβαλέ:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVB2-5MeuBc

 :Respekt:

----------


## terry39

Η απογευματινή βόλτα ... + 14km που δεν μπορώ να προσθέσω ...
http://www.endomondo.com/routes/42819857
Βέροια

----------


## manicx

Σήμερα συνάντησα και τον κλασσικό καγκουρο-Ελληνάρα οδηγό. Κινούμενος στο δεξιό ρεύμα της Σπ. Λούη, έρχεται ένα Smart από πίσω και αρχίζει κόρνες, κακό κλπ. Εγώ συνεχίζω, ούτε χειρονομίες ούτε τίποτε. Έρχεται δίπλα μου και αρχίζει 

-κάνε στην άκρη ρε, μας τα έχετε κάνει @@ με τα ποδήλατα.

Του λέω 

-ότι προβλέπει ο ΚΟΚ

και συνεχίζει 

-άσε τι λέει ο ΚΟΚ, έχεις 5 μέτρα πεζοδρόμιο

Ο τύπος ήταν κλασσικό καγκούρι με γυαλί ηλίου super star, εφαρμοστό μπλουζάκι 'ουάου σέξι', Smart με καγκουροζάντα και λάστιχο που εξέχει από το αμάξωμα και διπλή καγκουροεξάτμιση. Εκεί του πέταξα την ατάκα και τον άφησα να πάει στην ευχή του θεού.

- To πεζοδρόμιο είναι για πατίνια σαν το δικό σου.

Νέος άνθρωπος, θύμα της καθημερινότητας και του βολέματος. Κρίμα γιατί κάτι τέτοιοι δεν πρέπει να έχουν τιμόνι στο χέρι τους.

----------


## blade_

κουφαλες τωρα ολοι μου ανεβαζετε endomondo  :Razz: 

επιτελους ανοιξε ο καιρος κ παμε καμια βολτα...btw πηρε ενας φιλος μια τρομπιτσα απο τα λιντλ κ δεν μπορουσε με τιποτα να συμπληρωσει αερα στο λαστιχο...κ σκαει ενας αλλο; φιλος με μια τρομπα χειρος ,να με το συμπαθειο,μια κατεβασια χρειαστηκε μονο να κανει...

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Σήμερα συνάντησα και τον κλασσικό καγκουρο-Ελληνάρα οδηγό. Κινούμενος στο δεξιό ρεύμα της Σπ. Λούη, έρχεται ένα Smart από πίσω και αρχίζει κόρνες, κακό κλπ. Εγώ συνεχίζω, ούτε χειρονομίες ούτε τίποτε. Έρχεται δίπλα μου και αρχίζει 
> 
> -κάνε στην άκρη ρε, μας τα έχετε κάνει @@ με τα ποδήλατα.
> 
> Του λέω 
> 
> -ότι προβλέπει ο ΚΟΚ
> 
> και συνεχίζει 
> ...


εχεις απολυτο δικιο, ασχετα αν ηταν ο φλωρος ή η ιδια η βασιλισσα. Χθες εκανα λιγο commuting κεντρο (συνταγμα) και ημουν στη μεση της λωριδας. Βεβαια δυσκολο να με περναγαν με τη κινηση που ειχε :Whistle:  ενω εβλεπα βλεμματα φθονου :Razz:

----------


## leros2004

Παρασκευή στο Freeday
http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/gRA-6dqp08E


http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/hvzvszVl6p0

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

τι έγινε; Ξαφνικά σας αρέσει το endomondo; Νόμιζα ότι δεν σας άρεσε και το σνομπάρατε.

----------


## leros2004

Πάντα Endomondo.... πριν δεν είχα Android και δεν ήταν συμβατό με WM....

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

ΟΚ, εγώ σταμάτησα να το χρησιμοποιώ επειδή μόνος μου έκανα τις διαδρομές, μόνος μου τις έβλεπα. Άσε συνήθως έκανα την ίδια.

----------


## ipo

217 χιλιόμετρα αυτή την εβδομάδα. Τον τελευταίο καιρό κάνω συνήθως από 150 έως 250 χιλιόμετρα την εβδομάδα κι έχει αρχίσει να βγάζει πάλι προβλήματα το ποδήλατο. Τα φρένα δεν πάνε καλά, οπότε σκέφτομαι να τα αναβαθμίσω σε V-brakes. Ειδικά απ' όταν άλλαξα την πίσω ζάντα, το πίσω φρένο θέλει πολλή πίεση για να πιάσει μέτρια. Για να κοκκαλώσει ο τροχός, ούτε λόγος.

Επίσης σκίστηκε η σέλα και το γδάρσιμο ανοίγει και πάει, ενώ άρχισα ν' ακούω κάτι σε κάθε περιστροφή του δισκοβραχίωνα. Είτε πετάλι είναι, είτε μεσαία τριβή. Αν αλλάξω πετάλια, θα σκεφτώ και τα spd. Βλέπω φίλους με spd να πηγαίνουν άνετα στις μεγάλες ανηφόρες, ενώ χωρίς spd λένε ότι δυσκολεύονται. Διάβασα ότι δουλεύουν καλύτερα όλοι οι μύες στο πόδι με τα spd.

Δυστυχώς άμα κάνεις χιλιόμετρα οι ζημιές είναι αναπόφευκτες, εκτός αν πάρεις πολύ ακριβά περιφερειακά.

----------


## leros2004

> 217 χιλιόμετρα αυτή την εβδομάδα. Τον τελευταίο καιρό κάνω συνήθως από 150 έως 250 χιλιόμετρα την εβδομάδα κι έχει αρχίσει να βγάζει πάλι προβλήματα το ποδήλατο. Τα φρένα δεν πάνε καλά, οπότε σκέφτομαι να τα αναβαθμίσω σε V-brakes. Ειδικά απ' όταν άλλαξα την πίσω ζάντα, το πίσω φρένο θέλει πολλή πίεση για να πιάσει μέτρια. Για να κοκκαλώσει ο τροχός, ούτε λόγος.
> 
> Επίσης σκίστηκε η σέλα και το γδάρσιμο ανοίγει και πάει, ενώ άρχισα ν' ακούω κάτι σε κάθε περιστροφή του δισκοβραχίωνα. Είτε πετάλι είναι, είτε μεσαία τριβή. Αν αλλάξω πετάλια, θα σκεφτώ και τα spd. Βλέπω φίλους με spd να πηγαίνουν άνετα στις μεγάλες ανηφόρες, ενώ χωρίς spd λένε ότι δυσκολεύονται. Διάβασα ότι δουλεύουν καλύτερα όλοι οι μύες στο πόδι με τα spd.
> 
> Δυστυχώς άμα κάνεις χιλιόμετρα οι ζημιές είναι αναπόφευκτες, εκτός αν πάρεις πολύ ακριβά περιφερειακά.


Δοκίμασε με το χέρι, το πετάλι γυρνάει ελεύθερα, γυρίζουν και τα 2 το ίδιο ?
Σέλα είχε στο Lidl φθηνή και φαινόταν ικανοποιητική...

----------


## nm96027

Για την ενημέρωση, σχετικά με την κυκλοφορία ποδηλάτων στο μετρό και τον ηλεκτρικό: 



Κοινώς: συνεχίζεται κανονικά η είσοδος ποδηλάτων όλες τις μέρες και ώρες, στο τελευταίο βαγόνι (τελευταία πόρτα), μέχρι δύο ποδήλατα. Προσοχή: όχι κυλιομενες: μόνο σκάλες ή ασανσέρ. 

Όσο καλύτερα τηρούνται οι παραπάνω όροι και όσο περισσότερο υπηρετούμε όλοι μας την κοινή λογική της καλοπροαίρετης συνύπαρξης ποδηλάτη-επιβάτη, τόσο μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία θα έχει το μέτρο. 

Το λέω αυτό γιατί βλέπω πιτσιρίκια να κάνουν ποδήλατο στις αποβάθρες ή παρέες να μπαίνουν με τα ποδήλατα στους συρμούς έως και 4. Θέλει λίγη προσοχή.

----------


## ipo

Ευχάριστα νέα. Πάντως θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί και το πρώτο βαγόνι ως σκευοφόρος. Επίσης, χωράνε περισσότερα ποδήλατα στο χώρο στην τελευταία πόρτα του συρμού. Καλό θα ήταν ο όρος για 2 ποδήλατα ανά συρμό να τροποποιηθεί σε 8 ποδήλατα ανά συρμό (4 πίσω και 4 μπροστά).

----------


## leros2004

Επόμενος στόχος το Μετροmall .... Θέλω να τρώω τα τάκος μου παρέα με το ποδήλατο  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Δοκίμασε με το χέρι, το πετάλι γυρνάει ελεύθερα, γυρίζουν και τα 2 το ίδιο ?
> Σέλα είχε στο Lidl φθηνή και φαινόταν ικανοποιητική...


Το ένα γυρίζει ελεύθερα, ενώ το άλλο αν φάει χαστούκι κάνει 5 στροφές και μετά σταματάει. Και στα δύο ακούγεται θόρυβος σαν έχει χαλίκι μέσα. Πάντως ο θόρυβος που προανέφερα ακούγεται μόνο όταν κάνω πετάλι με πίεση και μάλιστα όχι πάντοτε.

Δυστυχώς δεν πρόλαβα σέλα. Αν την έβλεπα από κοντά και μου έκανε, θα την είχα πάρει, διότι είχε πολύ καλή τιμή.

Έκανα την τακτική συντήρηση του ποδηλάτου με καθάρισμα και λίπανση αλυσίδας, καθώς και ρύθμισμα φρένων. Λίπανα τα σημεία τριβής του συρματόσκοινου του πίσω φρένου και τώρα πιάνει καλούτσικα. Η πλάκα είναι ότι το λιπαντικό έδειξε αποτελέσματα την επόμενη μέρα από τη λίπανση. Πιο μαλακιά τώρα η μανέτα και σαφώς καλύτερη πίεση από τα τακάκια στη ζάντα.

----------


## tsigarid

ipo το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω και εγώ με τον ήχο σαν να έχει χαλίκι, δεν νομίζω να είναι το πετάλι... Σκοπεύω να το ανοίξω μια από αυτές τις μέρες και να δω τι παίζει μέσα.

----------


## ipo

Σε πόσο χρόνο έγινε η αλλαγή ελαστικού Λέρε; Πρώτη φορά βλέπω άτομο να του σκάει το λάστιχο και να το αλλάζει πριν καλά-καλά περάσει όλο το freeday από μπροστά του.

----------


## leros2004

> Σε πόσο χρόνο έγινε η αλλαγή ελαστικού Λέρε; Πρώτη φορά βλέπω άτομο να του σκάει το λάστιχο και να το αλλάζει πριν καλά-καλά περάσει όλο το freeday από μπροστά του.


Ήταν μεγάλη η ουρά του Freeday φαίνεται  :Razz: ...... στην επιστροφή είχαμε δεύτερο λάστιχο σκασμένο ... όχι δικό μου πάλι.... 300 -400 μέτρα πρίν το συμβάν, συζητάγαμε με το παθόντα για το πώς θα καταλάβει ότι έπαθε λάστιχο... δεν το είχε πάθει ξανά...

Όσο και να ψηλάφισα εξονυχιστικά τα 2 λάστιχα, δεν βρήκα την αιτία του κακού....

Και η χθεσινή βόλτα: http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/vaHcBnY7Hfc

Είναι η πρώτη φορά που ένιωσα ότι δεν έκανα ποδήλατο ... ήταν πολύ εύκολη..

----------


## ipo

Σε πολλά σημεία του δρόμου είχε σπασμένα γυαλιά. Είχε και στο Θησείο στο χώρο εκκίνησης της ποδηλατοπορείας. Απορώ πώς τη γλίτωσα χθες. Πάντως πολλοί την πάτησαν.


Τι μου έλεγε ο Πάνος χθες; Σου έσκασε λάστιχο 4 φορές μία άλλη φορά;!

----------


## leros2004

> Σε πολλά σημεία του δρόμου είχε σπασμένα γυαλιά. Είχε και στο Θησείο στο χώρο εκκίνησης της ποδηλατοπορείας. Απορώ πώς τη γλίτωσα χθες. Πάντως πολλοί την πάτησαν.
> 
> 
> Τι μου έλεγε ο Πάνος χθες; Σου έσκασε λάστιχο 4 φορές μία άλλη φορά;!


Στα γυαλάκια του Θησείου το είχα πάρει στα χέρια σαν μωρό  :Twisted Evil: ......

Με λάστιχα approved απο Chuck Norris τι να μασήσεις εσύ ?????

Όχι και 4 φορές είπαμε...... 4 φορές συνολικά σε όλα τα Freeday.... Απλά είχε τύχει ένα βράδυ του freeday να με πιάσει λάστιχο και την επόμενη μέρα το πρωί σε άλλη βόλτα να με πιάσει καπάκι....

----------


## ipo

Το πίσω λάστιχο είναι το ανθεκτικό. Το μπροστινό έχει σκάσει 2 φορές στον ένα χρόνο που τα έχω. Η μία στην επιστροφή από Freeday.

----------


## megahead13

Ο καιρός τις τελευταίες 2-3 βδομάδες άνοιξε για τα καλά με αρκετά καλές θερμοκρασίες (τις τελευταίες μέρες λίγο μας τα ψιλοχάλασε). Ότι καλύτερο για ποδηλατάδα  :Smile: 

http://postimage.org/gallery/rclz68i/e3c4368a/

----------


## pelasgian

η specialized δίνει σαμπρέλα με το υγρό μέσα, επίσης δίνει εξωτερικό ενισχυμένο. Άλλο που πολλές φορές τα ρημάζει είναι η φακαρόλα εσωτερικά (το λάστιχο που κλείνει τις τρύπες των ακτίνων. Τι άλλο; α, αν σκάει μπροστινό συχνά και ειναι snake bite, τότε χαλάρωσε λίγο αναρτηση  και φούσκωσε λάστιχο πιο πολύ (σου χτυπάει στη ζάντα όταν πέφτεις σε λακούβες και πεζοδρόμια.

----------


## ipo

Επιτέλους Πελασγέ, καιρό έχουμε να σε δούμε. Σε κανένα Freeday πας;


Στο Freeday της προηγούμενης Παρασκευής στα Σπάτα είχε πανσέληνο. Τα ίδια περίπου μέρη, που άλλες φορές ήταν κατασκότεινα, την Παρασκευή είχαν αρκετό φως από το φεγγάρι, ώστε να κινείσαι σχετικά άνετα.

Στη στάση που κάναμε στα Σπάτα, ένας σουβλατζής έγινε ευτυχισμένος. Πάνω που έπλενε σχάρες και έκλεινε το μαγαζί, μπούκαραν στο μαγαζί οι πεινασμένοι ποδηλάτες και έτρεχε για να τους σερβίρει όλους.

----------


## pelasgian

πέρασα μία φάση φρίκης με δύο γρίπες στο καπάκι και έμεινα ένα μήνα τέζα οπότε μαζί το κρύο έκοψα τις βόλτες. Μετά λόγω φόρτου εργασίας (μία μέρα μέχρι τις 10 το βράδυ, την άλλη από 9 το πρωί την τρίτη μεσημέρι) αναγκάστηκα να πηγαίνω με αμάξι. 

Ε, έγινα σαν κουμπαράς και τώρα θα ξαναβγώ να κάψω το λαρδί γιατί δεν με χωράν τα ρούχα και τα πήρα. Από εκεί που έκανα 300-400Km την εβδομάδα, βρέθηκα να μην μπορώ να ανέβω την Αλεξάνδρας. 

Όλα αυτά δε με τις %*%^&(^ΣΥΓΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΕΣ. 

Το «φτηνό» εισητήριο, άμα τεζάρεις ένα μήνα με αντιβίωση βγαίνει πολύ ακριβό εν τέλει. 

Πάντως είμαι όντως περίεργο γατί, όταν όλοι ήταν με αμάξια, πήγαινα με συγκοινωνίες, μετά με ποδήλατο και τώρα που γέμισε ο τόπος ποδήλατα, ... ξαναπήρα το αμάξι  :Laughing: 

ΚΑΙ ΕΓΙΝΑ ΜΠΕΤΟΝΙΕΡΑ. 

Ποδήηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηλατο και ανηφόρες!

Θα με δείτε, όμως όποιος με πει πελασγό στο freeday αν με δει, θα κάνω τα κουδούνια του στολίδια στο δέντρο. 

υ.γ. χάρισα στον Vasper ένα ποδήλατο που έχω από την Αγγλία και έμεινε ο ... μισός!

----------


## ipo

> Ε, έγινα σαν κουμπαράς και τώρα θα ξαναβγώ να κάψω το λαρδί γιατί δεν με χωράν τα ρούχα και τα πήρα.


Φτού! Φάγαμε ήττα, δε μας κάνουν τα παντελονάκια τα μπριτάνια...  :Razz: 

Καλή αρχή Πελασγέ και θα τα πούμε στο δρόμο!



Υ.Γ.: Έκανες 300-400 χιλιόμετρα την εβδομάδα;  :Shocked:

----------


## megahead13

> Υ.Γ.: Έκανες 300-400 χιλιόμετρα την εβδομάδα;


Να σου πει και πώς τα έκανε όμως...  :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:

----------


## ipo

Αύριο το βράδυ έχει επίδειξη ποδηλασίας πίστας στο ΟΑΚΑ, με τη συμμετοχή του Freeday και πολλών τοπικών ερασιτεχνικών ομάδων ποδηλασίας. Μην το χάσετε!  :Smile: 

http://www.facebook.com/events/145637342228427/

----------


## leros2004

Της Παρασκευής...

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

κανένα βιντεάκι τραβήξατε;

----------


## leros2004

> κανένα βιντεάκι τραβήξατε;


http://www.box.com/s/7d9e30558b6cff0ed404

----------


## leros2004

> κανένα βιντεάκι τραβήξατε;


http://www.box.com/s/7d9e30558b6cff0ed404

1 -2 μέχρι να αρχίζει να σφυρίζει στο αυτί μου ένας τσομπάνης απο πίσω μου  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

:Whistle: 

Εν τω μεταξύ τέρας υπομονής ο Λέρος. Πριν με δει στο ποδηλατοδρόμιο, πήγα πίσω από το αυτί του και σφύριζα δυνατά για πόση ώρα και δε γύρισε να με βρίσει.  :Laughing:

----------


## nEC

χεχε, και η δικιά μου οπτική γωνία!



και ένα βίντεο απο τον αγώνα

----------


## protsimer



----------


## senkradvii

> 


 :One thumb up:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> 


αφου τη προηγουμεη εβδομαδα πηγατε στο ποδηλατοδρομιο...ας ελθω και εγω freeday :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

(μιας και πλεον κανω προπονησεις ποδηλατοδρομιο :Badmood: )
Aπο αυτο το φριντευ και για αλλα 2 (ουαου :ROFL: ) θα ειμαι εκει με ενα ποδηλατο εκπληξη!!Θα ειμαι λογικα γαλαρια χωρις κραυγες και φιγουρες. Και σε γκρεμους να παει, εγω εκει, πιστος θα ειμαι. Θελω να ξανακερδισω την επαφη με τους αστικους ποδηλατες :Respekt: 

Ερωτησεις (θα παρακαλουσα μια απαντηση χωρις πλακα)

1)Ποιον Ελληνα/δα γνωστο (στη σοουμπιζ και καλα :Whistle: )θα θελατε να δειτε να προβαλει τη ποδηλασια?
2)Χρησιμοποειτε ποδηλατοδρομους?

Καλο βραδυ :hello:

----------


## leros2004

1) Μετά τον ΓΑΠ το χάος... προσωπικά αν και το ποδήλατο γίνει in - glamourous προτίθεμαι να το πουλήσω....

2) Τί είναι οι ποδηλατοδρομοι υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα ? (Μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου)
Στη περιοχή μου (αν εξαιρέσει την παραλία με το μεγάλο πεζοδρόμιο ) δεν υπάρχουν ......

----------


## tsigarid

2) Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ (εκτός των άλλων) τον παλιότερο ποδηλατόδρομο των ΗΠΑ, μετράει;  :Razz: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocean_P...%28Brooklyn%29



> The pedestrian path was split in 1894 to create the first bike path in the United States.

----------


## vamvakoolas

ξερει κανεις που θα παει το φριντευ σημερα? αγχωθηκα... :Razz: 

Υ.Γ Θα φοραω ενα χακι αντιανεμικο-αδιαβροχο-ο θεος να το κανει-πανωφορι

----------


## ipo

Θα πάει στη Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Θα πάει στη Σαλαμίνα.


πλακα κανεις? :Embarassed:  :Embarassed: 

Μια φορα ειπα να κατεβω και παει.....Σαλαμινα?

Παλι καλα που δε παει....Λαρισσα

anyway θα παω μεχρι ενα σημειο (μη φαω και 2 μερες)

----------


## nEC

ωχχχ..Σαλαμίνα ήταν το πρώτο freeday που πήγα πέρυσι με ένα ποδήλατο ideal trekking μεγέθους small και την ψιλοάκουσα  :Razz: 

ωραία ήταν ομως ,διαδρομή, παντόφλα απέναντι κτλ..

----------


## Mouse Potato

Οο ναι. Σαλαμίνα ήμουν κι εγώ στο περσινό freeday...

----------


## blade_

> 1)Ποιον Ελληνα/δα γνωστο (στη σοουμπιζ και καλα)θα θελατε να δειτε να προβαλει τη ποδηλασια?
> 
> Καλο βραδυ


το μινι τουμπανο(παπαβασιλειου), πιστευω το χει ανετα με το καταλληλο ντυσιμο...

για κατι πιο κυριλλε,μια δουκισσα ειναι οτι πρεπει..

----------


## senkradvii

> το μινι τουμπανο(παπαβασιλειου), πιστευω το χει ανετα με το καταλληλο ντυσιμο...
> 
> για κατι πιο κυριλλε,μια δουκισσα ειναι οτι πρεπει..


 :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## leros2004

Μόλις μαζευτήκαμε απο Σαλαμίνα ..... 
Όμορφη βόλτα  :Smile:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Α, ρε τυχεροί...

----------


## leros2004

Αύριο θα ανεβάσω και τη βόλτα.... παραλίγο να μας πιάσει και βροχή ...

----------


## ipo

Από τη Σαλαμίνα έφθασα σπίτι μετά τις 6 το πρωί. 100 km χθες, μαζί με το πήγαινε-έλα Θησείο, οπότε έκανα σχεδόν 280 χιλιόμετρα τις τελευταίες 7 μέρες. Τα 190 χιλιόμετρα βγήκαν με δύο πήγαινε-έλα Σαλαμίνα. Η πλάκα είναι ότι οι ΕΘΕΛοντές ποδηλάτες πάνε αύριο Σαλαμίνα και μου περνάει φευγαλέα από το μυαλό να πάω και τρίτη φορά.  :Razz: 

Κωστή δε σε είδα; Ήρθες τελικά;

----------


## ipo

Μία μικρή ομάδα ποδηλατών, έμεινε χθες λίγο πίσω μας στη Σαλαμίνα, για να πάει άλλο καράβι για Μέγαρα. Από εκεί θα περνούσαν από Κόρινθο με τα ποδήλατα, με προορισμό την Επίδαυρο και το καράβι για Πόρο το Σάββατο το μεσημέρι. Διανυκτέρευση στον Πόρο (μετά από 2 μέρες ποδηλασίας) και επιστροφή στην Αθήνα την Κυριακή.

----------


## ipo

Ο σκύλος του Freeday (Blacky), έχει προφίλ στο Facebook. Μπορείτε να τον κάνετε φίλο. Μερικές φορές κάνει και like σε post.  :Laughing:

----------


## leros2004

Και η διαδρομή: http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/k-kC8e5sTgY

----------


## vamvakoolas

δεν ηρθα λογω διαδρομης. Καταρχην δε μπορω πολυωρες διαδρομες γιατι σαββατο πρωι παντα εχω προπονησεις. Υπηρχε η σκεψη να ερθω μεχρι κερατσινι ή περαμα αλλα το θεμα ηταν πως θα γυρναγα με το συγκεκριμενο ποδηλατο...

οποτε γειωθηκε.
Ελπιζω την αλλη εβδομαδα σε μια πιο νορμαλ διαδρομη...

Καποια στιγμη να οργανωσουμε ποδηλατοεκδρομη στα κανακια...

----------


## ipo

Με την ευκαιρία της αυριανής αργίας, αύριο το μεσημέρι ξεκινάμε από την Κηφισιά με τον nm96027 για να ανεβούμε στην Πάρνηθα με τα ποδήλατα. Θα ξεκινήσουμε στις 2 και θα επιστρέψουμε κατά τις 7-8 το απόγευμα. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, ας εκδηλώσει εδώ το ενδιαφέρον του.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Έχω να κάνω γερή βόλτα εδώ και αρκετούς μήνες. Οπότε φυσική κατάσταση, αντοχή -> 0. Παρ' όλα αυτά ψήνομαι...  :Embarassed:

----------


## nm96027

Kαι εγώ είμαι μία από τα ίδια: δεν είμαι για πολλά-πολλά. Αλλά οκ, ποδήλατο ξέρουμε  :Razz:  , στην χειρότερη θα κάνουμε δύο στάσεις παραπάνω. Το πολύ πολύ να αφήσουμε τα κόκκαλα μας εκεί πάνω και να ανοίξουν τρεις θέσεις για τις κληρώσεις του adslgr... :Laughing: 

Άντε, ξεκουνίσου. 

Το μόνο δίλημα που έχω, είναι να ανέβω κανονικά μέχρι την Κηφισιά ή να πάρω τον ηλεκτρικό.

----------


## ipo

Mouse Potato, μην ανησυχείς, θα πάμε σε χαλαρό ρυθμό και θα κάνουμε στάσεις. Το βουνό έχει πολύ καλή θέα, πράσινο, σπάνια πανίδα (ελάφια) και η άνοιξη είναι πολύ καλή ευκαιρία για αναβάσεις. Το καλοκαίρι η ανάβαση γίνεται μόνο τα ξημερώματα, πριν αρχίσει η πολλή ζέστη, ενώ το χειμώνα έχει αρνητικές θερμοκρασίες στην κορυφή, οπότε θέλει ειδικό ντύσιμο.


Ξεκινάμε το μεσημέρι με στόχο να αποφύγουμε την άνοδο των εκδρομέων της πρωτομαγιάς με τα αυτοκίνητα. Θα κάνουμε στάσεις στο ενδιάμεσο για νερό, φωτογραφίες, ξεκούραση και μία μεγάλη στο καταφύγιο που έχει και εστιατόριο. Υπολογίζω ότι στις 6 το απόγευμα που θα κάνουμε τη μεγάλη στάση, θα έχει φύγει ο πολύς κόσμος από το καταφύγιο.


Επιτρέψτε μου δώσω κάποιες οδηγίες για την ανάβαση, μιας και την έχω κάνει μερικές φορές:

- Ό,τι πιο λεπτό-διαπνέον έχετε σε ρούχα για την ανηφόρα. Ίσως χρειαστεί και αντηλιακό σε όσους έχουν ανοικτό δέρμα.
- Για την κατάβαση το απόγευμα θα χρειαστείτε κάτι περισσότερο από ένα επιπλέον αντιανεμικό. Δηλαδή χειμερινή μπλούζα + αντιανεμικό/τζάκετ και ίσως μακρύ παντελόνι και γάντια. Η θερμοκρασία στα 1300 μέτρα το απόγευμα θα είναι κάτω από 15°C, μπορεί και 10°C.
- Πολύ καλό φαγητό απόψε και πλούσιο πρωινό αύριο. Όσο καλύτερα φάτε, τόσο λιγότερη κούραση θα νιώσετε. Όποιος έρθει με πρωινό τύπου καφέ και τοστ, θα έχει κάνει μεγάλο λάθος. Η πρότασή μου είναι να φάτε κανονικά πρωινό το πρωί και κατά τις 11-12 να φάτε και το μεσημεριανό σας, μερικές ώρες πριν ξεκινήσετε. Για παράδειγμα, θα φάω μακαρονάδα κατά τις 12 το μεσημέρι και θα πάρω άλλη μία μαζί μου σε ταπεράκι. Αποδίδει τα μέγιστα!  :Smile: 
- Πάνω από 1 λίτρο νερό μαζί μας. Θα έχουμε ένα δίωρο ανηφόρας χωρίς καταστήματα ή άλλα σημεία ανεφοδιασμού. Μπορούμε να γεμίσουμε παγούρια στους πρόποδες (Μενίδι) και ψηλά στο καταφύγιο. Στο ενδιάμεσο θα είμαστε με δικά μας αποθέματα, ενώ τα παγούρια του μισού λίτρου δεν φθάνουν με την καμία.
- Φρούτα μαζί σας (μήλα, αχλάδια, μπανάνες) για να παίρνετε ηλεκτρολύτες. Όσο πιο πολλά μπορείτε να κουβαλήσετε, τόσο καλύτερα. Καλή ιδέα είναι να έχετε κι άλλο φαγητό μαζί σας (μπάρες δημητριακών, τοστάκια, παστέλι).
- Κράνος, φώτα (αν και δε θα χρειστούν με βάση τον προγραμματισμό, αλλά καλό είναι να υπάρχουν), εφεδρική σαμπρέλα. Θα έχω μαζί μου τρόμπα, μπαλώματα και μερικά εργαλεία, αλλά καλό είναι να έχετε κι εσείς τα βασικά.


Ξαναλέω ότι η Πάρνηθα είναι καταπληκτική και ο καιρός πολύ καλός. Όποιος έχει χρόνο, ας το επιχειρήσει. Από την Κηφισιά το καταφύγιο Μπάφι (1161μ.) απέχει 26 χιλιόμετρα και η κορυφή (1330μ.) 30 χιλιόμετρα. Αν κουραστούμε, σταματάμε στο καταφύγιο και γυρνάμε από εκεί, αφού ο βασικός στόχος είναι να περάσουμε καλά. Τα χιλιόμετρα είναι 60 (πήγαινε-έλα), αλλά οι κλίσεις του βουνού βατές. Πιο μικρές από Πεντέλη και Υμηττό, ενώ η θέα αποζημιώνει με το παραπάνω.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Με έφαγαν οι κακές παρέες...  :Razz:  Count me in κι ο θεός βοηθός...

----------


## leros2004

Και φωτογραφικές να πάρετε μαζί.. θέλουμε υλικό εμείς που δεν θα έρθουμε !!!!

----------


## nm96027

Σιγα μην βγούμε και φωτογραφίες με τα ποδηλατικά κολάν! Τι είμαστε; το φόρουμ του κοσμοπόλιταν;;;; :Razz:

----------


## tsigarid

> Με την ευκαιρία της αυριανής *αργίας*, αύριο το μεσημέρι ξεκινάμε από την Κηφισιά με τον nm96027 για να ανεβούμε στην Πάρνηθα με τα ποδήλατα. Θα ξεκινήσουμε στις 2 και θα επιστρέψουμε κατά τις 7-8 το απόγευμα. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, ας εκδηλώσει εδώ το ενδιαφέρον του.


Δεν είναι αργία, είναι απεργία  :Razz: 

Αχχχ μου λείπουν τα βουνά εδώ στις πεδιάδες.....

----------


## ipo

> Σιγα μην βγούμε και φωτογραφίες με τα ποδηλατικά κολάν! Τι είμαστε; το φόρουμ του κοσμοπόλιταν;;;;


Παρεμπιπτόντως, το κολάν θα σου φανεί πολύ χρήσιμο στην κατάβαση, αλλά στην ανάβαση θα λιώσεις. Σκοπεύω να φοράω βερμούδα και ίσως πάρω μαζί μου κολάν για να το φορέσω στην κατάβαση.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Δυστυχώς εγκατέλειψα. 

Μια τα +20χλμ που είχα από το σπίτι μου μέχρι την Κηφισιά, μια η έλλειψη χλμ τους τελευταίους μήνες, μια τα παραπανίσια κιλά σε σχέση με παλιότερα, ο δικέφαλος βγήκε off. Τουλάχιστον έκανα 60χλμ συνολικά. 

Η ομάδα πετάει και βλέπω να πετυχαίνει τον στόχο της.

_Αποστολή από το LG-P990 με τη χρήση Forum Runner_

----------


## ipo

Κάπου τώρα πρέπει να τερμάτισε και ο nm96027 με κοντά 90 χιλιόμετρα και πάνω από 1500 μέτρα συνολική υψομετρική ανάβαση.

Πολύ όμορφη η βόλτα, ο καιρός περίφημος και η παρέα πολύ ευχάριστη. Επόμενος προορισμός η κορυφή του Υμηττού.  :Smile:

----------


## nm96027

Τερμάτισε, τερμάτισε ο nm96027.... :Laughing:

----------


## manicx

> Σιγα μην βγούμε και φωτογραφίες με τα ποδηλατικά κολάν! Τι είμαστε; το φόρουμ του κοσμοπόλιταν;;;;


Στον επόμενο διαγωνισμό του adslgr.com που πάλι θα κερδίσω  :Razz: , θα έρθω πάλι με το κολλάν αλλά και φωτογραφική. Και μετά ανεβάζουμε φωτό cosmopolitan και την στέλνουμε και Σούπερ Κατερίνα!

----------


## leros2004

Ολόκληρος ?  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Κάποια στιγμή την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα κανονίσουμε ανάβαση Υμηττού από Καισαριανή. Ψηθείτε και οι υπόλοιποι. Σήμερα περάσαμε πολύ όμορφα.

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Κάποια στιγμή την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα κανονίσουμε ανάβαση Υμηττού από Καισαριανή. Ψηθείτε και οι υπόλοιποι. Σήμερα περάσαμε πολύ όμορφα.


οποτε πατε θα προσπαθησω να ερθω (ιδιως αν πατε καθημερινη μετα τις 18.00)

Περαν απο ξεναγηση θα ανεβητε κεραιες θα δειτε μνημειο ποδηλατη (vigor- παιδι που εχασε τη ζωη του σε ποδηλατοβολτα) μονοπατια κοκ

επισης θα φερω δωρακια


 :Wink:

----------


## nm96027

> οποτε πατε θα προσπαθησω να ερθω (ιδιως αν πατε καθημερινη μετα τις 18.00)
> 
> Περαν απο ξεναγηση θα ανεβητε κεραιες θα δειτε μνημειο ποδηλατη (vigor- παιδι που εχασε τη ζωη του σε ποδηλατοβολτα) μονοπατια κοκ
> 
> επισης θα φερω δωρακια


Έχω πάει μερικές φορές (2-3) εκεί στο μνημείο αυτό. 

Πως σκότώθηκε το παιδί;  :Sad:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Έχω πάει μερικές φορές (2-3) εκεί στο μνημείο αυτό. 
> 
> Πως σκότώθηκε το παιδί;


σε ενα μπρεβετ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brevet στο Πυργο οταν το παλικαρι πηγαινε κανονικα ενας οδηγος περασε στο αντιθετο ρευμα και κυριολεκτικα τον πεταξε 2 μετρα πανω (επιτοπου το κακο)

Σας παραθετω υλικο για το Γιωργο (vigor)

Μιλαγαμε μαζι γιατι και εγω εφτιαχνα ενα αντιστοιχο http://www.cyclist-friends.gr/showth...ld-Peugeot-103 (διαβαστε το αν εχετε χρονο)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpFdUK5RMzc

εχουν διοργανωθει πολλα ποδηλατικα events (αγωνες ομιλιες κοκ) στη μνημη του
κριμα :Sorry:

----------


## nm96027

> σε ενα μπρεβετ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brevet στο Πυργο οταν το παλικαρι πηγαινε κανονικα ενας οδηγος περασε στο αντιθετο ρευμα και κυριολεκτικα τον πεταξε 2 μετρα πανω (επιτοπου το κακο)
> 
> Σας παραθετω υλικο για το Γιωργο (vigor)
> 
> Μιλαγαμε μαζι γιατι και εγω εφτιαχνα ενα αντιστοιχο http://www.cyclist-friends.gr/showth...ld-Peugeot-103 (διαβαστε το αν εχετε χρονο)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpFdUK5RMzc
> 
> εχουν διοργανωθει πολλα ποδηλατικα events (αγωνες ομιλιες κοκ) στη μνημη του
> κριμα


Δεν γνώριζα καθόλου την ιστορία... :Sad: 

Κρίμα! 

Σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες!

----------


## nm96027

Ασφαλώς και είσαι ευπρόσδεκτος σε ανάβαση στον Υμηττο απλώς εγώ σε φυσική κατάσταση είμαι πιο πίσω από τον ipo και σαφώς πιο πίσω και από σένα. Ανεβαίνω μεν, αλλά με 2-3 στάσεις και αργό ρυθμό. Μέχρι την μπάρα (ο μισός Υμηττός) μετά την Καλοπούλα, μετά την μεγάλη στροφή, πριν την διασταύρωση του Χολαργού ανεβαίνω σχετικά εύκολα.

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Ασφαλώς και είσαι ευπρόσδεκτος σε ανάβαση στον Υμηττο απλώς εγώ σε φυσική κατάσταση είμαι πιο πίσω από τον ipo και σαφώς πιο πίσω και από σένα. Ανεβαίνω μεν, αλλά με 2-3 στάσεις και αργό ρυθμό. Μέχρι την μπάρα (ο μισός Υμηττός) μετά την Καλοπούλα, μετά την μεγάλη στροφή, πριν την διασταύρωση του Χολαργού ανεβαίνω σχετικά εύκολα.



βρε παιδια περυσι Υμμητο εδινα μαθηματα τεχνικης (κουρσα) σε ερασιτεχνες. Αναλογα με το ρυθμο θα πηγαινω και εγω. Παντως γενικα δεν ειναι θεμα φυσικης καταστασης ή κιλων που νομιζει η πλειοψηφια αλλα κυριως τεχνικης!


*ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ*
Για τους λάτρεις του ποδήλατου και όχι μόνο:


Εγκώμιον Ποδηλάτου  Πέμπτη 2/05, στις 19:00 στο Free Thinking Zone σε συνεργασία με το Εν Δελφοίς, το M-Bike και τη LIFO.

Παρουσιάζουμε το ομότιτλο βιβλίο του Μαρκ Οζέ και τον “Γύρο του Κόσμου με ένα ποδήλατο” της Μαρίας Παπαγιάννη.

Θα συζητήσουμε για το πως μπορούμε να βάλουμε το ποδήλατο στην καθημερινότητά μας! Μαζί μας ο καθηγητής συγκοινωνιολογίας του ΕΜΠ κ.Θανάσης Βλαστός, ο κ.Νίκος Φτερός από τους podilates.gr και ο κ.Σπύρος Παπαγεωργίου του M-Bike.

Παράλληλα φιλοξενούμε έκθεση φωτογραφίας για το ποδήλατο του κ. Πολυδεύκη Σταθόπουλου και θα εκθέσουμε συλλεκτικά ποδήλατα και city bikes για 10 ημέρες !

Τέλος, Save The Day 12 & 13 Μαίου στις 12:00 καλλιστεία ποδηλάτου...και αναβατών καθώς και αγώνες δεξιοτεχνίας ποδηλάτου μικρών και μεγάλων!
Σκουφά 64, 10680 Αθήνα


email: info@freethinkingzone.gr

----------


## tsigarid

86 χιλιόμετρα χτες, παρέα με 32.000 άτομα. Μία μικρή γεύση από τον κόσμο, τη διαδρομή, και κυρίως τη θέα: http://youtu.be/YWHs1_cRxA0

----------


## vamvakoolas

> 86 χιλιόμετρα χτες, παρέα με 32.000 άτομα. Μία μικρή γεύση από τον κόσμο, τη διαδρομή, και κυρίως τη θέα: http://youtu.be/YWHs1_cRxA0


εγω ειχα παει φριντευ παρασκευη αλλα δεν ειδα κανενα :Sorry:

----------


## senkradvii

> εγω ειχα παει φριντευ παρασκευη αλλα δεν ειδα κανενα


Άλλο Αθήνα, άλλο ΝΥ..  :Razz:

----------


## alekan

Δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε δεί, το βρήκα σε φόρουμ κυνόφιλων.Παραλίγο να του ορμήσουν 20 τσομπανόσκυλα

----------


## senkradvii

> Δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε δεί, το βρήκα σε φόρουμ κυνόφιλων.Παραλίγο να του ορμήσουν 20 τσομπανόσκυλα


Όχι ρε φίλε.. Mάλιστα προχθές επιτέθηκαν 4-5 κοπρίτες σε έναν παππούλη τραυματίζοντάς τον χωρίς λόγο μπροστά στα μάτια μου στην παραλία του Βόλου, σε ένα σημείο που μαζεύονται.  

Στο Λιμνοχώρι κιόλας; Να ξέρω να μην πάω ποτέ βόλτα με ποδήλατο στο χωριό μου, γιατί αν γλιτώσω από αρκούδες θα με φάνε τα σκυλιά μου φαίνεται.  :Razz:

----------


## manicx

Χθες το βράδυ ήμουν με το Dahon στην Παναγούλη ακριβώς στο ύψος του Έθνους (στη Jetoil). Με πήραν στο κυνήγι 4 λύκοι, ναααα, θηρία. Αν με έβαζες με κούρσα δίπλα θα την είχα αφήσει 100 μέτρα πίσω σε 4". Ευτυχώς με είδαν ενώ τα είχα περάσει αλλιώς αν έκανε κανά σάλτο κάποιο, με είχε σωριάσει για πλάκα. Θα το έγραφα και τελικά με το που μπαίνω βλέπω post για σκυλιά. Τυχαίο;

----------


## ipo

Με σκυλιά έχω πολλές εμπειρίες αδρεναλίνης. Σκεφθείτε τώρα να φθάνω με το ποδήλατο στην κορυφή της Πεντέλης κατάκοπος και πριν προλάβω να πιάσω το παγούρι μου να βλέπω να τρέχουν κατά πάνω μου 4 τσοπανόσκυλα. Κάνω μεταβολή και κατάβαση με ταχύτητα που δεν έχεις πια πετάλι και τα σκυλιά να κατεβαίνουν κάθετα στο δρόμο από το βουνό και να με φθάνουν στην αρχή. Με 50 km/h ώρα όμως τη γλιτώνεις.  :Razz: 

Το ίδιο έκανα και όταν περνούσα από το γήπεδο του Διονύσου (θα σας πει και ο Νικουλάκης που ένιωσε την αναπνοή ενός σκύλου στη γάμπα του), καθώς και τις ταβέρνες της Πάρνηθας που τα σκυλιά μαζεύονται 10-10. Όμως έκανα στροφή στη συμπεριφορά μου πριν από μερικούς μήνες, όταν μου έμαθε μία φίλη πώς να τα μεταχειρίζομαι. Αν τους μιλήσεις χαρούμενος και τα φωνάξεις κοντά σου, οι κόπροι συνήθως βαριούνται (τα τσοπανόσκυλα εξαιρούνται, παραμένουν άγρια). Επομένως, αν έχω την ευκαιρία τρέχω με περισσότερα από 40 km/h για να τα γλιτώσω, ενώ αν κλείνουν το δρόμο, τους μιλάω φιλικά αντί να τα φοβερίσω. Συνήθως πιάνει και ξεμπερδεύεις νωρίτερα. Αν πας να τα φοβερίσεις και είναι πάνω από 5, νιώθουν την ασφάλεια της αγέλης και επιμένουν περισσότερο.


Χθες ένας οδηγός παρέσυρε 3 ποδηλάτες στον παράδρομο της παραλιακής. Ο ένας με σπασμένο πόδι και οι άλλοι μάλλον καλά. Πέρασε πάνω από το ένα ποδήλατο.

----------


## senkradvii

> Με σκυλιά έχω πολλές εμπειρίες αδρεναλίνης. Σκεφθείτε τώρα να φθάνω με το ποδήλατο στην κορυφή της Πεντέλης κατάκοπος και πριν προλάβω να πιάσω το παγούρι μου να βλέπω να τρέχουν κατά πάνω μου 4 τσοπανόσκυλα. Κάνω μεταβολή και κατάβαση με ταχύτητα που δεν έχεις πια πετάλι και τα σκυλιά να κατεβαίνουν κάθετα στο δρόμο από το βουνό και να με φθάνουν στην αρχή. Με 50 km/h ώρα όμως τη γλιτώνεις. 
> 
> Το ίδιο έκανα και όταν περνούσα από το γήπεδο του Διονύσου (θα σας πει και ο Νικουλάκης που ένιωσε την αναπνοή ενός σκύλου στη γάμπα του), καθώς και τις ταβέρνες της Πάρνηθας που τα σκυλιά μαζεύονται 10-10. Όμως έκανα στροφή στη συμπεριφορά μου πριν από μερικούς μήνες, όταν μου έμαθε μία φίλη πώς να τα μεταχειρίζομαι. Αν τους μιλήσεις χαρούμενος και τα φωνάξεις κοντά σου, οι κόπροι συνήθως βαριούνται (τα τσοπανόσκυλα εξαιρούνται, παραμένουν άγρια). Επομένως, αν έχω την ευκαιρία τρέχω με περισσότερα από 40 km/h για να τα γλιτώσω, ενώ αν κλείνουν το δρόμο, τους μιλάω φιλικά αντί να τα φοβερίσω. Συνήθως πιάνει και ξεμπερδεύεις νωρίτερα. Αν πας να τα φοβερίσεις και είναι πάνω από 5, νιώθουν την ασφάλεια της αγέλης και επιμένουν περισσότερο.
> 
> 
> Χθες ένας οδηγός παρέσυρε 3 ποδηλάτες στον παράδρομο της παραλιακής. Ο ένας με σπασμένο πόδι και οι άλλοι μάλλον καλά. Πέρασε πάνω από το ένα ποδήλατο.


Σωστός στις πληροφορίες για τα σκυλιά!  :One thumb up: 

Ο κλασσικός, ο μ@λ@κ@ς κάγκουρας Έλληνας οδηγός ο άλλος.. Άκου εκεί να τραβήξει χειρόφρενο για να κάνει επί τόπου στροφή!  :Wall:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Το ίδιο έκανα και όταν περνούσα από το γήπεδο του Διονύσου (θα σας πει και ο Νικουλάκης που ένιωσε την αναπνοή ενός σκύλου στη γάμπα του), καθώς και τις ταβέρνες της Πάρνηθας που τα σκυλιά μαζεύονται 10-10



Παιδιά πράγματι, είχαμε πάει βόλτα με τον Ίπο και όπως κατηφορίζαμε απο την πεντέλη, δεν θυμάμαι σε πιο ύψος είμασταν είχε ήδη βραδιάσει, με είχε προηδοποιείσει οτι σε λίγο θα μας την πέσουν σκυλιά, δεν έδωσα και φοβερή σημασία η αλήθεια είναι, και είχαμε ήδη αρκετή ταχυτητα, μου είχε πει οτι σε κάποια φάση θα μου φωνάξει να αρχίσω να τρέχω (ευτυχώς ηταν κατηφόρα) 5 χιλιόμετρα λιγότερα να πήγαινα και με έπιανε, την είχα κάτσει πρέπει να πηγαίναμε τουλάχιστον με 40 -45 χιλιόμετρα δεν ξέρω τι θα είχε συμβεί αν με είχε προφτάσει, πάρα πολύ αγριεμένα σκυλια.

Τώρα είδα και το βίντεο, παιδιά ανατρίχιασα, αν μου συνεβαινε αυτό το πράγμα δεν θα ήξερα πραγματικά τι να κάνω, τα σκυλιά ηρέμησαν οτι αρχισε να τους μιλάει ήρεμα ή ηρέμησαν επειδή ήρθαν τα αφεντικά;

----------


## senkradvii

Eγώ πάλι απορώ. Αφού ξέρετε που έχει σκυλιά και πως κυνηγάνε κόσμο γιατί περνάτε από εκεί;  :Thinking:

----------


## George978

> Όχι ρε φίλε.. Mάλιστα προχθές επιτέθηκαν 4-5 κοπρίτες σε έναν παππούλη τραυματίζοντάς τον χωρίς λόγο μπροστά στα μάτια μου στην παραλία του Βόλου, σε ένα σημείο που μαζεύονται.  
> 
> Στο Λιμνοχώρι κιόλας; Να ξέρω να μην πάω ποτέ βόλτα με ποδήλατο στο χωριό μου, γιατί αν γλιτώσω από αρκούδες θα με φάνε τα σκυλιά μου φαίνεται.


Οταν σου επιτειθετε σκυλι και κουναει ετσι την ουρα του δεν ερχεται να σε φαει, ασε που ουρλιαζει σαν τρελος. Απλα σταματας και καθεσαι ακινητος ηρεμος, γαυγιζουν μυριζουν και περνας σιγα και ησυχα.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Αν και δεν μου έχει τύχει ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο και μιλάω εκ του ασφαλούς, κάτι βαρύ δεν θα βοηθούσε;
πχ

*Spoiler:*








Επιπλέον αν αδιαφορήσεις και δεν τους δώσεις καμία σημασία, θα επιτεθούν παρόλα αυτά; Εγώ αυτό έχω ακούσει. Δηλαδή αν τους δείξεις ότι φοβάσαι, είσαι χαμένος, αν μείνεις ψύχραιμος και κάνεις ότι δεν τρέχει τίποτα τότε δεν θα επιτεθούν.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Οταν σου επιτειθετε σκυλι και κουναει ετσι την ουρα του δεν ερχεται να σε φαει, ασε που ουρλιαζει σαν τρελος. Απλα σταματας και καθεσαι ακινητος ηρεμος, γαυγιζουν μυριζουν και περνας σιγα και ησυχα.


ΟΚ, οπότε δεν το έχω ακούσει μόνο εγώ.

edit: πρέπει να ενεργοποιήσουν ξανα το auto-merge των posts

----------


## senkradvii

> Οταν σου επιτειθετε σκυλι και κουναει ετσι την ουρα του δεν ερχεται να σε φαει, ασε που ουρλιαζει σαν τρελος. Απλα σταματας και καθεσαι ακινητος ηρεμος, γαυγιζουν μυριζουν και περνας σιγα και ησυχα.


Το παππούλη που είδα εγώ όμως μια χαρά τον στείλανε στο νοσοκομείο, ενώ σε εμάς μετά κουνούσαν τις ουρές.

----------


## alekan

> Οταν σου επιτειθετε σκυλι και κουναει ετσι την ουρα του δεν ερχεται να σε φαει, ασε που ουρλιαζει σαν τρελος. Απλα σταματας και καθεσαι ακινητος ηρεμος, γαυγιζουν μυριζουν και περνας σιγα και ησυχα.


Άλλο το 1 σκυλί, κι άλλο μια αγέλη σκύλων, οι οποίοι φυλάνε και το χώρο τους.
Το "ένστικτο της αγέλης" σου θυμίζει τίποτα;
Νικουλάκη, επειδή ακούστηκε το αφεντικό τους ηρέμισαν.
Κάποιο θα τον βουτούσε, και θα έπεφταν όλα μαζί μετά.

----------


## George978

> Άλλο το 1 σκυλί, κι άλλο μια αγέλη σκύλων, οι οποίοι φυλάνε και το χώρο τους.
> Το "ένστικτο της αγέλης" σου θυμίζει τίποτα;
> Νικουλάκη, επειδή ακούστηκε το αφεντικό τους ηρέμισαν.
> Κάποιο θα τον βουτούσε, και θα έπεφταν όλα μαζί μετά.


Στην επαρχια μενω και τυχαινει στα βουνα εδω να εχουμε απο τα μεγαλυτερα ζωικα κεφαλαια στην Ελλαδα δηλαδη γεματο απο στανες και τσοπανοσκυλα, καθε βολτα συναντω αγελες. Τωρα τι να σου πω, εγω ετσι κανω και περναω, και ποτε δε γκαζωνω.

----------


## alekan

> Στην επαρχια μενω και τυχαινει στα βουνα εδω να εχουμε απο τα μεγαλυτερα ζωικα κεφαλαια στην Ελλαδα δηλαδη γεματο απο στανες και τσοπανοσκυλα, καθε βολτα συναντω αγελες. Τωρα τι να σου πω, εγω ετσι κανω και περναω, και ποτε δε γκαζωνω.


Ok, δεν αμφιβάλλω καθόλου γι αυτά που λές. Τι να σου πώ, έχεις δίκιο; Έπεσες σε άλλα σκυλιά;
Στη συγκεκριμενη περίπτωση πάντως, τα σκυλιά αν δεν εμφανιζόταν ο ιδιοκτήτης, μάλλον θα του την έπεφταν, οπότε κερδίζει έδαφος η άποψή σου, ότι με τις αγριοφωνάρες δεν κάνεις τίποτα.
Επίσης, ήταν μάλλον εμφανές ότι τα ζώα τα έβαλαν με το ποδήλατο (τι ειν' τουτ'; γαβ γαβγαβ)

----------


## ipo

> Eγώ πάλι απορώ. Αφού ξέρετε που έχει σκυλιά και πως κυνηγάνε κόσμο γιατί περνάτε από εκεί;


Σε πολλές από τις διαδρομές που κάνω έχει σκυλιά. Αν η ύπαρξη σκύλων ήταν κριτήριο για την επιλογή διαδρομής, τότε οι επιλογές θα περιορίζονταν δραματικά. Πρέπει αμέσως-αμέσως να πεις ότι δεν πάω σε 2 από τα 3 βουνά της Αττικής (Πεντέλη και Πάρνηθα), επειδή ξέρεις ότι θα υπάρχουν αγέλες σε 2 σημεία στο κάθε βουνό. Στην Πάρνηθα μαζεύονται στις ταβέρνες της Λεωφόρου Καραμανλή. Είναι πραγματικά επικίνδυνα για τους ποδηλάτες, αφού μπορεί να τους ρίξουν κάτω και να τους εκθέσουν στα διερχόμενα αυτοκίνητα. Η άποψή μου είναι ότι τα σκυλιά που επιδεικνύουν επιθετική συμπεριφορά προς ανθρώπους, θα πρέπει να απομακρύνονται από αστικές περιοχές.


Όταν πηγαίνω μεγάλη βόλτα με τα πόδια, όπως και πολλοί άλλοι περιπατητές, κρατάω μπαστούνι, στου οποίου τη θέα σχεδόν όλα τα σκυλιά απομακρύνονται (ένστικτο; δεν ξέρω). Αντιθέτως, έχουν επίσης μάθει ότι οι ποδηλάτες είναι ευάλωτοι στις επιθέσεις σκύλων. Αν κατέβεις από το ποδήλατο, γαβγίζουν αλλά κάνουν πίσω. Αν πας να ξανανέβεις, ορμάνε πάλι. Ξέρουν ότι πάνω στο ποδήλατο δεν μπορείς να αμυνθείς και τελικά το πας ποδαράτο μέχρι να βαρεθούν. Εναλλακτικά, τους μιλάς ήρεμα και γλυκά, απογοητεύονται που δεν μπαίνεις στο παιχνίδι της φοβέρας και φεύγουν.  :Razz:  Τα τσοπανόσκυλα εξαιρούνται. Αν το κοπάδι είναι κοντά, είναι πολύ επιθετικά. Το μόνο που σε σώζει είναι παρέα τριών ατόμων και κανένα μεγάλο ξύλο στο χέρι, μέχρι να πλησιάσει ο τσοπάνος και να ηρεμήσουν.

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Σε πολλές από τις διαδρομές που κάνω έχει σκυλιά. Αν η ύπαρξη σκύλων ήταν κριτήριο για την επιλογή διαδρομής, τότε οι επιλογές θα περιορίζονταν δραματικά. Πρέπει αμέσως-αμέσως να πεις ότι δεν πάω σε 2 από τα 3 βουνά της Αττικής (Πεντέλη και Πάρνηθα), επειδή ξέρεις ότι θα υπάρχουν αγέλες σε 2 σημεία στο κάθε βουνό. Στην Πάρνηθα μαζεύονται στις ταβέρνες της Λεωφόρου Καραμανλή. Είναι πραγματικά επικίνδυνα για τους ποδηλάτες, αφού μπορεί να τους ρίξουν κάτω και να τους εκθέσουν στα διερχόμενα αυτοκίνητα. Η άποψή μου είναι ότι τα σκυλιά που επιδεικνύουν επιθετική συμπεριφορά προς ανθρώπους, θα πρέπει να απομακρύνονται από αστικές περιοχές.
> 
> 
> Όταν πηγαίνω μεγάλη βόλτα με τα πόδια, όπως και πολλοί άλλοι περιπατητές, κρατάω μπαστούνι, στου οποίου τη θέα σχεδόν όλα τα σκυλιά απομακρύνονται (ένστικτο; δεν ξέρω). Αντιθέτως, έχουν επίσης μάθει ότι οι ποδηλάτες είναι ευάλωτοι στις επιθέσεις σκύλων. Αν κατέβεις από το ποδήλατο, γαβγίζουν αλλά κάνουν πίσω. Αν πας να ξανανέβεις, ορμάνε πάλι. Ξέρουν ότι πάνω στο ποδήλατο δεν μπορείς να αμυνθείς και τελικά το πας ποδαράτο μέχρι να βαρεθούν. Εναλλακτικά, τους μιλάς ήρεμα και γλυκά, απογοητεύονται που δεν μπαίνεις στο παιχνίδι της φοβέρας και φεύγουν.  Τα τσοπανόσκυλα εξαιρούνται. Αν το κοπάδι είναι κοντά, είναι πολύ επιθετικά. Το μόνο που σε σώζει είναι παρέα τριών ατόμων και κανένα μεγάλο ξύλο στο χέρι, μέχρι να πλησιάζει ο τσοπάνος και να ηρεμήσουν.


μπραβο ιπο που αναφερεις το σημειο (εγω δε το ηξερα) να προσθεσω και εγω το κλασσικο σημειο που καθε φορα κανω αναγκαστικο σπριντ :Razz:  ειναι στο φραγμα του μαραθωνα (απο τη καφετερια προς το Καλεντζι, αμεσως μετα την ανηφορα της καφετεριας) και ειναι εξαιρετικα επικυνδυνα μιας και ειναι αγελη και ερχονται τελειως ξαφνικα (ειτε απο πισω σου ειτε απο χαντακια! :Thinking: ). Αν μπορουσε να γινει ενας πινακας με τα σημεια θα ηταν πολυ ενδιαφερον ...

Και ας παμε στα πιο σοβαρα. Μερικοι ισως το μαθατε οτι εγινε ατυχημα στο παραδρομο του Σεφ και μαλιστα σε ωρα...ποδηλατικης αιχμης. Ενας καγκουρας εμβολισε ενα γκρουπ κουρσαδων με αποτελεσμα ενας απο αυτος να εχει συντριπτικο καταγμα στο ποδι και ευτηχως οι αλλοι αμιχες. Εγω προσωπικα επειδη τακτικα κανω βολτες ή προπονησεις εκει εχω σοκαριστει...Ευτηχως που παντα εχει εκει αμεση βοηθεια (ΕΚΑΒ ΕΛΛ.ΑΣ)μιας και ειναι σημειο...αραγματος και γλιτωσανε τα χειροτερα... :Evil: 


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/t2oyqe8k3...1200x1200].JPG

----------


## senkradvii

Ναι ο Ίπος κάπου το ανέφερε χθες νομίζω. Οι φωτογραφίες είναι σοκαριστικές. Πρέπει να τον ταράξουν στις μηνύσεις..  :Thumb down:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

καλά αυτός σχεδόν τους δολοφόνησε. Τα ποδήλατα τα έχει σπάσει πραγματικά σε κομμάτια. Είναι όντως σοκαριστικό και ακόμα παραπάνω αν είναι διαδρομή που την κάνεις και εσύ

----------


## alekan

Επειδή έχετε πιάσει λίγο "ευχάριστα" θέματα.
Την είδηση αυτή μάλλον δεν την ξέρατε
http://www.patrastimes.gr/arthro.php?id=16561
δεν θα την ήξερα κι εγώ, αλλα΄τυγχάνει γιός οικογενειακής φίλης της γυναίκας μου.

Δυστυχώς, τα ατυχήματα και τα δυστυχήματα με θύματα ποδηλάτες, αυξάνονται κατά πολύ.

----------


## senkradvii

Κρίμα...

----------


## vamvakoolas

> καλά αυτός σχεδόν τους δολοφόνησε. Τα ποδήλατα τα έχει σπάσει πραγματικά σε κομμάτια. Είναι όντως σοκαριστικό και ακόμα παραπάνω αν είναι διαδρομή που την κάνεις και εσύ


to ανατριχιαστικο ειναι οτι μετα απο λιγη ωρα θα εβγαινε βολτα...παιδικη ομαδα και κοριτσια με κουρσες!! 

Το λεω γιατι τα παιδια γλιτωσαν λογω εμπειριας!

Τωρα για το παιδι στη Πατρα...κουραγιο στους γονεις  :Sorry:

----------


## ipo

Στο νήμα του cyclist-friends.gr που αναφέρεται στο ατύχημα κάποιος γράφει:





> Είχα και ΄γω μία άσχημη εμπειρία ένα βράδυ που περνούσα από 'κει (είχαν στηθεί μια ντουζίνα κλεφτρόνια πίσω από τους θάμνους με μηχανάκια για πέσιμο) αλλά ευτυχώς την γλίτωσα. Έκτοτε δεν περνάω τα βράδια από εκεί, αλλά βλέποντας οτί ακόμα και μέρα μεσημέρι βγαίνουν παγανιά τα μ*%^σμένα... αίσχος.


Δηλαδή έχουμε αρχίσει να έχουμε θέμα ενέδρας κλεφτών σε ποδηλάτες; Δεν το είχα ξανακούσει.

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Στο νήμα του cyclist-friends.gr που αναφέρεται στο ατύχημα κάποιος αναφέρει:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή έχουμε αρχίσει να έχουμε θέμα ενέδρας κλεφτών σε ποδηλάτες; Δεν το είχα ξανακούσει.


στο Φαληρο ανεκαθεν εχει τετοιες συμμοριες και εγω προσωπικα σπανια παω μονος (παω μονος πολυ νωρις το πρωι). Το χειροτερο δεν ειναι αυτοι με τα μηχανακια αλλα να πετυχεις τιποτα τσιγγανους (χωρις να εχω τιποτα με ολους) σε απομακρυσμενο σημειο (π.χ Μενιδι). Εκει μονο με οπλο ...σωζεσαι 

Υ.Γ Στο φορουμ αυτο εχω το ιδιο nickname (εγω ειμαι βρε  :Razz: ) οποτε αν γραφω καποιος εκει ειμαι εγω

----------


## megahead13

Πωπω ρε φούστη μου! Τι δολοφόνοι είναι αυτοί;;;  :Thumb down:   :Evil:  Ευτυχώς εδώ πάνω δεν ανησυχώ με αυτό το θέμα όταν βρίσκομαι στο δρόμο και όχι σε σημείο που είναι ειδικά για ποδήλατα. Η συμπεριφορά των οδηγών άψογη, ακόμα και κάτι φορτηγά ναααα με το συμπάθειο  :Razz:  περνούν συχνά από δίπλα μου με απόλυτη προσοχή χωρίς να υπάρξει ο παραμικρός κίνδυνος.

----------


## euri

Από σήμερα ένα RIXE Cross (σε λευκό όμως) έχει αναλάβει τον άχαρο και δύσκολο ρόλο να μεταφέρει το θλιβερό μου σαρκίο.

----------


## ipo

Ελεεινό ποδήλατο πήρες, έπρεπε να μας ρωτήσεις πρώτα. Κρίμα τα λεφτά...  :Sad: 













*Spoiler:*




			Με γεια και καλοτάξιδο! Πολύ όμορφο φαίνεται. Περιμένουμε περιγραφή από τις πρώτες εντυπώσεις.  :Smile:

----------


## euri

Έκανα λίγο πάνω από 6 χλμ σήμερα (διαδρομή από το κατάστημα μέχρι το σπίτι).  Στα πρώτα 200-300 μέτρα κόντεψα να φάω τα μούτρα μου στο φρενάρισμα μερικές φορές και δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω γιατί.  Μετά κατάλαβα ότι ήταν η μπροστινή ανάρτηση που βυθιζόταν εύκολα.  Τη ρύθμισα σε σκληρότερη θέση και το με έσωσα (δεν είχα οδηγήσει ξανά ποδήλατο με ανάρτηση).

Έχω πολλά χρόνια να χρησιμοποιήσω ποδήλατο (από το 1995...) και δεν έχω μέτρο σύγκρισης.  Μου φάνηκε σχετικά εύκολο πάντως.  Θα το δοκιμάσω εκτενώς τις επόμενες μέρες και θα επανέλθω.

Κατά τα άλλα, η φυσική μου κατάσταση δε με βοηθάει καθόλου, και βασικά αυτός είναι ο κύριος λόγος για την αγορά ποδηλάτου.  Ελπίζω με τον καιρό ότι θα βελτιωθώ.  Απλά σήμερα έτυχε να έχει πολλή ζέστη για τα εδώ δεδομένα (~22°C) και έσκασα.




> Ελεεινό ποδήλατο πήρες, έπρεπε να μας ρωτήσεις πρώτα. Κρίμα τα λεφτά...


Ήταν το φτηνότερο που μπόρεσα να βρω σε υβριδικό (και να μην είναι από σούπερ-μάρκετ)...  :Razz:

----------


## leros2004

Πόσο πήγε το μαλλί ?

----------


## euri

Το είχαν προσφορά στα 499 από αρχική τιμή 599.

http://www.larunpyora.com/product_in...roducts_id=893

----------


## megahead13

> Κατά τα άλλα, η φυσική μου κατάσταση δε με βοηθάει καθόλου, και βασικά  αυτός είναι ο κύριος λόγος για την αγορά ποδηλάτου.  Ελπίζω με τον καιρό  ότι θα βελτιωθώ.  Απλά σήμερα έτυχε να έχει πολλή ζέστη για τα εδώ  δεδομένα (~22°C) και έσκασα.


Καλά κι εμένα η φυσική μου κατάσταση χάλια είναι, είχα και απίστευτη δουλειά το τελευταίο δίμηνο και τα 'χα φτύσει μέχρι να συνέλθω. Πλέον όμως τις τελευταίες 2-3 βδομάδες τα 10km (μια κατεύθυνση, 20km πήγαινε-έλα) και με αρκετές ανηφορο-κατηφόρες τα βγάζω με σχετική άνεση. Σε μισή ώρα είμαι δουλειά. Σε σχέση με την αρχή έχω ρίξει το χρόνο μου 10 ολόκληρα λεπτά, γιατί έχω μάθει τη διαδρομή καλύτερα και φυσικά γιατί με τον καιρό δυνάμωσα  :Thumbs up:

----------


## euri

Θα ήθελα κι εγώ να πηγαίνω στη δουλειά με το ποδήλατο, παρότι είμαι περίπου στα 12km.  Το κακό είναι ότι μέχρι να συνηθίσω και να αποκτήσω τη φυσική κατάσταση ώστε να φτάνω στη δουλειά και να μπορώ να δουλέψω, θα έρθει ο χειμώνας.  Και εδώ πάνου χειμώνας και ποδήλατο είναι περίεργος συνδυασμός για τους μη-μυημένους... Ακόμα και λάστιχα με καρφιά να βάλω, δε με βλέπω να μπορώ να κινούμαι στα χιόνια και τους πάγους  :Mr. Green:

----------


## kostarcng

Μην ξεχνάτε να πίνετε υγρά τώρα το καλοκαίρι, η αφυδάτωση παραμονεύει, εσείς με τα ποδήλατα. Παράδειγμα' να μια συνταγή για λεμονίτα στην υπογραφή μου.  :Smile:

----------


## megahead13

> Θα ήθελα κι εγώ να πηγαίνω στη δουλειά με το ποδήλατο, παρότι είμαι περίπου στα 12km.  Το κακό είναι ότι μέχρι να συνηθίσω και να αποκτήσω τη φυσική κατάσταση ώστε να φτάνω στη δουλειά και να μπορώ να δουλέψω, θα έρθει ο χειμώνας.  Και εδώ πάνου χειμώνας και ποδήλατο είναι περίεργος συνδυασμός για τους μη-μυημένους... Ακόμα και λάστιχα με καρφιά να βάλω, δε με βλέπω να μπορώ να κινούμαι στα χιόνια και τους πάγους


Αν το κάνεις καθημερινά είναι υπόθεση 3-4 εβδομάδων  :Wink:

----------


## euri

Ένα Powerade με γεύση πορτοκάλι που είχα μαζί μου, έκανε καλή δουλειά  :Very Happy:

----------


## ipo

Όσοι ξεκινάτε τώρα να ξέρετε ότι η άνοδος τις πρώτες εβδομάδες είναι γρήγορη, όχι τόσο επειδή γυμνάζεσαι, όσο επειδή μαθαίνεις να χειρίζεσαι αποτελεσματικότερα το ποδήλατο.

- Μαθαίνεις να χειρίζεσαι καλύτερα την αντοχή σου: Κόβεις ταχύτητα στις ανηφόρες πριν κουραστείς και επιταχύνεις εκεί που νιώθεις άνεση. Αν φτάσεις στο σημείο να λαχανιάσεις, ναι μεν γυμνάζεσαι, αλλά δεν είναι αποδοτικό για μεγάλες αποστάσεις.
- Αλλάζεις σε καταλληλότερο χρόνο της ταχύτητες, ώστε να διατηρείς σταθερό ρυθμό στο πεταλάρισμα. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο πηγαίνεις πιο γρήγορα και κουράζεσαι λιγότερο.
- Συνηθίζει το καβάλο και δε σε πονάει. (Euri, θα πονέσεις σίγουρα την πρώτη εβδομάδα, οποιαδήποτε σέλα κι αν έχεις. Μην την αλλάξεις, απλώς κάνε υπομονή λίγες ημέρες.).


Μετά το μήνα ακολουθεί και η βελτίωση της φυσικής κατάστασης, που κάνει ακόμα πιο άνετη την ποδηλασία. Από εκεί που τα 10 km φαίνονταν κάποτε σε όλους μας πολλά, μετά τα 50 km σου φαίνονται απλή διαδρομή.

----------


## euri

> Αν το κάνεις καθημερινά είναι υπόθεση 3-4 εβδομάδων


Θα δείξει...έχω σκοπό τώρα που έχει μεγαλώσει πολύ η μέρα, να βγαίνω βόλτες αφού γυρίσω από τη δουλειά.  Αφενός να γνωρίσω την περιοχή, αφετέρου να κουνηθώ και λίγο, γιατί πολύ στο καρεκλάτο και καναπεδάτο το είχα ρίξει τον τελευταίο καιρό (και χωρίς παρέα...)

----------


## tsigarid

> Θα ήθελα κι εγώ να πηγαίνω στη δουλειά με το ποδήλατο, παρότι είμαι περίπου στα 12km.  Το κακό είναι ότι μέχρι να συνηθίσω και να αποκτήσω τη φυσική κατάσταση ώστε να φτάνω στη δουλειά και να μπορώ να δουλέψω, θα έρθει ο χειμώνας.  Και εδώ πάνου χειμώνας και ποδήλατο είναι περίεργος συνδυασμός για τους μη-μυημένους... Ακόμα και λάστιχα με καρφιά να βάλω, δε με βλέπω να μπορώ να κινούμαι στα χιόνια και τους πάγους


12 km δεν είναι τίποτα, ειδικά αν είναι όλα επίπεδα.

----------


## euri

> - Συνηθίζει το καβάλο και δε σε πονάει. (Euri, θα πονέσεις σίγουρα την πρώτη εβδομάδα, οποιαδήποτε σέλα κι αν έχεις. Μην την αλλάξεις, απλώς κάνε υπομονή λίγες ημέρες.).


Ποια πρώτη βδομάδα ρε Γιώργο, πλάκα μου κάνεις; Από την πρώτη ώρα λέμε...  :ROFL:

----------


## leros2004

Καλοτάξιδο !!!! και το χρωματάκι πολύ δυνατό !!
Edit: Άσε τη σέλα ήσυχη, θα συνηθίσει ο ποπός ...

Και η βροχερή βόλτα της Παρασκευής,  μετά από αποχή μιας βόλτας επανήλθα και είπα να αυτοτιμωρηθώ πηγαίνοντας με Dahon 7τάχυτο   :Crying: 
http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/u1pIX18BsHA


Φήμες κυκλοφορούν στους ποδηλατικούς κύκλους ότι κάποιος φοβήθηκε τη βροχή  :Embarassed:

----------


## euri

> 12 km δεν είναι τίποτα, ειδικά αν είναι όλα επίπεδα.


Δε διαφωνώ, αλλά τα πάντα είναι σχετικά. Είμαι εντελώς αγύμναστος, έχω μπόλικα παραπανίσια κιλά, οπότε προς το παρόν τα 12km μου φαίνονται ζόρικα, ειδικά αν μετά πρέπει να είμαι σε θέση να εργαστώ.  Σίγουρα αργότερα θα είναι καλύτερα.




> Καλοτάξιδο !!!! και το χρωματάκι πολύ δυνατό !!


Ευχαριστώ  :Smile: 

Σε λευκό το αγόρασα.  Το πορτοκαλί ήταν πολύ χτυπητό στο μάτι και το λευκό κάνει πολλή ωραία αντίθεση με το μαύρο πηρούνι και τα μαύρα λάστιχα.

----------


## tsigarid

euri το κόλπο που δεν αποτυγχάνει ποτέ είναι να πηγαίνεις πολύ αργά. Αν βάλεις στόχο να μην ιδρώσεις, τα 12km θα περάσουν χωρίς να πάρεις χαμπάρι, και ας τα κάνεις σε μία ώρα. Όσο για τη σέλα, θα πονάς από την πρώτη ώρα και για διάρκεια μίας με δύο εβδομάδες, απλά σφίξε τα δόντια και υπομονή, όλοι περάσαμε από εκεί!

----------


## ipo

> Ποια πρώτη βδομάδα ρε Γιώργο, πλάκα μου κάνεις; Από την πρώτη ώρα λέμε...


Ναι, από την πρώτη φορά σε πονάει και διαρκεί μία εβδομάδα με δέκα μέρες ο πόνος, αν κάνεις τακτικά ποδήλατο. Είναι αναμενόμενο, όπως και το πιάσιμο σε διάφορες μυϊκές ομάδες που ήταν αδρανείς τόσον καιρό. Μην αλλάξεις σέλα.

----------


## raspoutiv

κι ο πόνος από τη σέλα είναι σχετικός, πάρε μαλακιά αν προτιμάς

μεγάλη χαρά να βλέπω πως οι ποδηλάτες αυξηθήκαμε τόσο τα τελευταία χρόνια. ελπίζω να μην οφείλεται αυτή η αύξηση μόνο σε οικονομικούς λόγους

----------


## euri

Μπα, μην ανησυχείτε, δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξω σέλα, το θυμάμαι και από τα παλιά τα χρόνια...  :Laughing: 

Όσο για το πιάσιμο που λες, αύριο μάλλον θα το ξέρω. Πάντως, την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα έπαιξα Fruit Ninja Kinect σε XBox για κάνα δίωρο και το ίδιο βράδυ είχα πιαστεί από τη μέση και πάνω.  Σήμερα με την πρώτη ποδηλατάδα μετά από τόσα χρόνια δεν έχω πιαστεί ακόμα...

----------


## leros2004

Σήμερα είπα να δοκιμάσω μια καινούργια διαδρομή .... 
Π. Φάληρο -> ΙΚΕΑ http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/nDks87Euz48

Επιστροφή μετά από στάση για πρωινό ... http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/vycMaA4t-E4

----------


## tasos-tasos

έχετε ενημερωθεί για τα τελευταία γεγονότα, ατυχήματα, στο ΣΕΦ και τον θάνατο του 14χρονου στην Πάτρα?

το Σάββατο στις 17.00, μέσω Facebook και αρκετών συλλόγων κλπ, οργανώνεται ποδηλατική διαμαρτυρία, στον παράδρομο του ΣΕΦ

https://www.facebook.com/events/218260031625661

----------


## euri

Σήμερα δοκίμασα κάτι διαφορετικό.  Αφού έκανα τη βόλτα μου, περίπου 1,5 ώρα (για πρώτη φορά ανέβηκα και την ανηφόρα προς το σπίτι μου - yay!  :Razz: ), επέστρεψα στο σπίτι, ήπια μπόλικα υγρά και πήγα στη σάουνα.  Μιάμιση ώρα σάουνα και τα αποτελέσματα είναι θαυμάσια - πλήρης χαλάρωση και ευφορία.  Μου φαίνεται θα το καθιερώσω ως ρουτίνα  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

> Μου φαίνεται θα το καθιερώσω ως ρουτίνα


Σταδιακά μπορείς να καθιερώσεις σκέτη σάουνα, χωρίς ποδηλασία.  :Razz:

----------


## euri

> Σταδιακά μπορείς να καθιερώσεις σκέτη σάουνα, χωρίς ποδηλασία.


Αυτή είναι καθιερωμένη εδώ και πολύ καιρό  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Ναι, αλλά πας να το χαλάσεις τελευταία με την ποδηλασία. Σήμερα έχασες 1,5 ώρα σάουνα, κάνοντας ποδήλατο. Θα μπορούσες να κάνεις 3 ώρες σάουνα.  :Razz:

----------


## euri

Σωστά, αλλά μετά δε θα μπορώ να γράφω σε αυτό το θέμα.  Θα πρέπει να ανοίξω άλλο, ειδικό για σάουνα  :Razz: 

Όσο για το τρίωρο στη σάουνα, ε, winter is coming, τότε θα είναι χρήσιμο  :Laughing:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

στο σπίτι είναι η σάουνα;  :Razz:

----------


## euri

Ναι  :Smile:

----------


## tsigarid

Μόλις γύρισα από 45 χιλιόμετρα (σχεδόν επίπεδα). Εντυπωσιάστηκα από το χρόνο μου, 2 ώρες 15 λεπτά (21km/h). Δεν περίμενα να μπορώ να αντέξω τόσο γρήγορο ρυθμό για τόσο μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα. Τελικά το καθημερινό ποδήλατο (ακόμα και για μικρές διαδρομές κυρίως) κάνει δουλειά... Ελπίζω να μπορώ να περπατήσω αύριο  :Razz:

----------


## leros2004

> Μόλις γύρισα από 45 χιλιόμετρα (σχεδόν επίπεδα). Εντυπωσιάστηκα από το χρόνο μου, 2 ώρες 15 λεπτά (21km/h). Δεν περίμενα να μπορώ να αντέξω τόσο γρήγορο ρυθμό για τόσο μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα. Τελικά το καθημερινό ποδήλατο (ακόμα και για μικρές διαδρομές κυρίως) κάνει δουλειά... Ελπίζω να μπορώ να περπατήσω αύριο


Κούρσα ?

Και η διαδρομή της Παρασκευής... ίσως το ποιο εύκολο Freeday που έχω κάνει ... http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/ibDvsVyUDVg

----------


## manicx

> Θα ήθελα κι εγώ να πηγαίνω στη δουλειά με το ποδήλατο, παρότι είμαι περίπου στα 12km.  Το κακό είναι ότι μέχρι να συνηθίσω και να αποκτήσω τη φυσική κατάσταση ώστε να φτάνω στη δουλειά και να μπορώ να δουλέψω, θα έρθει ο χειμώνας.  Και εδώ πάνου χειμώνας και ποδήλατο είναι περίεργος συνδυασμός για τους μη-μυημένους... Ακόμα και λάστιχα με καρφιά να βάλω, δε με βλέπω να μπορώ να κινούμαι στα χιόνια και τους πάγους


Στο Espoo ήταν η πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου που πάγωσε το ύφασμα από το μπουφάν και κριτσάναγε κάθε φορά που τσάκιζε το ύφασμα. Γελούσαν μέχρι και οι χιονάνθρωποι! Πάντως καλοκαίρι μέσα στο πράσινο είναι τρομερά.

----------


## tsigarid

> Κούρσα ?
> 
> Και η διαδρομή της Παρασκευής... ίσως το ποιο εύκολο Freeday που έχω κάνει ... http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/ibDvsVyUDVg


Αν εννοείς τύπο ποδηλάτου, ναι. Για την ιστορία, σήμερα δεν νιώθω το παραμικρό!! Ίσως την επόμενη φορά πρέπει να κάνω παραπάνω χιλιόμετρα  :Razz:

----------


## euri

Έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς το Strava cycling;  Είναι αντίστοιχο του Endomondo από ό,τι κατάλαβα.




> Στο Espoo ήταν η πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου που πάγωσε το ύφασμα από το μπουφάν και κριτσάναγε κάθε φορά που τσάκιζε το ύφασμα. Γελούσαν μέχρι και οι χιονάνθρωποι! Πάντως καλοκαίρι μέσα στο πράσινο είναι τρομερά.


Το χειμώνα με τους -20° (και...βγάλε) έτρεχε η μύτη μου και πάγωνε (κρυστάλλιαζε) το μουστάκι μου.  Τι μου λες εσύ τώρα για το μπουφάν!  :ROFL: 

Τώρα είναι καταπληκτική εποχή πάντως: δεν έχει πολλή ζέστη ( ~20°) και τα πάντα έχουν πρασινίσει...

----------


## raspoutiv

> Έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς το Strava cycling;  Είναι αντίστοιχο του Endomondo από ό,τι κατάλαβα.
> 
> 
> 
> Το χειμώνα με τους -20° (και...βγάλε) έτρεχε η μύτη μου και πάγωνε (κρυστάλλιαζε) το μουστάκι μου.  Τι μου λες εσύ τώρα για το μπουφάν! 
> 
> Τώρα είναι καταπληκτική εποχή πάντως: δεν έχει πολλή ζέστη ( ~20°) και τα πάντα έχουν πρασινίσει...


με -20 τα θελες. αλλά λογικά θα είχε και πάγο στο δρόμο οπότε το ποδήλατο αποκλείεται ούτως ή άλλως.

τώρα είναι πράγματι καλή εποχή για ποδήλατο, αλλά και το χειμώνα στην Ελλάδα, και το καλοκαίρι, μπορείς να βαράς πετάλι άφοβα.

και φυσικά σε αστικές περιοχές, εννοείται πως το δίκυκλο δε σταματάει ποτέ

----------


## euri

Ερρ, δεν το διευκρίνισα...πεζός ήμουν  :Laughing: 

Τότε δεν είχα ποδήλατο, αλλά και να είχα δεν νομίζω ότι θα έβγαινα στον πάγο, ακόμα και με λάστιχα με καρφιά.

----------


## tsigarid

Συνάδελφός μου κάνει ποδήλατο στη Σουηδία χειμώνα, έχοντας λάστιχα με καρφιά. Είναι ολίγον τι πορωμένος όμως... 

euri το strava δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει, αλλά πρόσφατα διάβαζα σε κάποιο άρθρο (NY Times αν θυμάμαι καλά) ότι είναι από τα καλύτερα.

----------


## leros2004

Η χθεσινή δυνατή ... βόλτα : http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/slarLVRtiAs

Πολύς ο κόσμος, ωραίες τούμπες, γενικά ήταν 1 καλή βραδιά  :Smile:

----------


## Zus

Δεν κρατήθηκα, την έκανα την βόλτα που δεν θα μπορέσω το βράδυ, τώρα το καταμεσήμερο ο τρελός. 

Αλλά με ζεμάτισε ο ήλιος και πήρα τον δρόμο της επιστροφής πολύ σύντομα  :ROFL:

----------


## manicx

Εγώ χθες μαζοχίστηκα και ανέβηκα προς Δημόκριτο για να πάω σε έναν γνωστό με το Dahon. 12 το μεσημέρι. Μου έφυγε ο πάτος ενώ κόντεψα να πάθω ανακοπή. Πα πα πα, με το σπαστό δεν την πάλεψα. Στην κατηφόρα βέβαια πήγαινα πύραυλος.

----------


## nm96027

> Εγώ χθες μαζοχίστηκα και ανέβηκα προς Δημόκριτο για να πάω σε έναν γνωστό με το Dahon. 12 το μεσημέρι. Μου έφυγε ο πάτος ενώ κόντεψα να πάθω ανακοπή. Πα πα πα, με το σπαστό δεν την πάλεψα. Στην κατηφόρα βέβαια πήγαινα πύραυλος.


Καταρχήν ούτως ή αλλως ο συνδυασμός ζέστης και ανηφόρας είναι απίστευτος. Στην άνοδο στον Υμηττο ανεβαίνω πολύ εύκολα τις ανηφόρες υπο σκιά παρά εκείνες που τις βλέπει ο ήλιος. Μπορεί να είναι και ψυχολογικό βέβαια...

----------


## tsigarid

Χτες έκανα τη μεγαλύτερη βόλτα μου έβερ, 105 χιλιόμετρα (θυμίζω, σχεδόν όλα επίπεδα). Έφαγα με το ζόρι από την κούραση και έπεσα ξερός για ύπνο, ενώ ακόμα και σήμερα νιώθω ότι δεν έχω ξεκουραστεί πλήρως. Άτιμη ζέστη...

----------


## tsigarid

Αποφάσισα να δώσω άλλη μια ευκαιρία στο endomondo καθώς ανακάλυψα ότι έχει βγει καινούρια έκδοση για το κινητό μου. Επιτέλους πιάνει σήμα μέσα από την τσέπη μου, οπότε εδώ είμαστε: http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/64266628

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Αποφάσισα να δώσω άλλη μια ευκαιρία στο endomondo καθώς ανακάλυψα ότι έχει βγει καινούρια έκδοση για το κινητό μου. Επιτέλους πιάνει σήμα μέσα από την τσέπη μου, οπότε εδώ είμαστε: http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/64266628


σε έκανα add στο endomondo. Είμαι ο S.Z.

----------


## tsigarid

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά, πλάκωσε η ζέστη και δεν κάνει κανείς ποδήλατο; Ορίστε η σημερινή μου βόλτα: http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/65086584

Η επόμενη λογικά θα είναι από Σεπτέμβριο, καθώς έρχομαι στα πάτρια εδάφη για 2 μήνες  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά, πλάκωσε η ζέστη και δεν κάνει κανείς ποδήλατο; Ορίστε η σημερινή μου βόλτα: http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/65086584
> 
> Η επόμενη λογικά θα είναι από Σεπτέμβριο, καθώς έρχομαι στα πάτρια εδάφη για 2 μήνες


Δίπλα στο ποτάμι ε, αυτά ειναι...

----------


## ipo

> Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά, πλάκωσε η ζέστη και δεν κάνει κανείς ποδήλατο;


Κάνω συστηματικά πάνω από 150 χιλιόμετρα την εβδομάδα και μερικές φορές πάνω από 250 χιλιόμετρα. Πηγαίνω κλασσικά στο Freeday, αλλά ανεβαίνω και βουνό με μικρή παρέα προπονημένων ποδηλατών.

Αυτές τις μέρες με τον άνεμο (5-7 beaufort), αυξάνει ο βαθμός δυσκολίας, αλλά είναι καλύτερα διότι δε ζεσταίνεσαι τόσο. Το καλοκαίρι ο άνεμος είναι σωτήριος. Παρεμπιπτόντως ο Υμηττός είναι κλειστός αυτές τις μέρες. Στην αρχή επέτρεπαν στα ποδήλατα να ανέβουν αφού είχαν κρατήσει τα στοιχεία σου, αλλά από χθες τα σταματάει κι αυτά η αστυνομία, για να αποτρέψουν εμπρηστικές ενέργειες.

----------


## Werdum

Ipo χρησιμοποιείς το endomondo? Εαν ναι ανέβασε καμια διαδρομη σου να δουμε :Smile:

----------


## ipo

Όχι, δε χρησιμοποιώ εφαρμογή GPS tracking. Απ' όταν μου χάλασε το 5ο οδόμετρο μέσα σε 7 μήνες, σταμάτησα να χρησιμοποιώ και οδόμετρο.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

:Laughing:  αυτό είναι να σε θέλει!
πάντως το κινητό το βάζεις σε μια τσέπη και το ξεχνάς. Ίσως έχει καλύτερη τύχη.

----------


## ipo

Έχω απλό κινητό, όχι smartphone.

----------


## tsigarid

Πλάκα κάνεις έτσι; Απαγορεύουν την πρόσβαση σε ολόκληρο βουνό γιατί φοβούνται εμπρησμούς;

----------


## Werdum

Κοιτα ο Υμηττός ειναι ο Νο1 στοχος στην Αττικη για τους εμπρηστες και τους επακόλουθους..
Δεν ειναι δα και κατι το τρομερο να δειξεις ταυτότητα για να περασεις.

----------


## ipo

Μέχρι τη Δευτέρα ανέβαινες με επίδειξη ταυτότητας. Από την Τρίτη και μετά δεν επέτρεπαν ούτε έτσι τη διέλευση.

Είναι λίγο ενοχλητικό να σε γυρνάνε πίσω, αλλά ο Υμηττός είναι σημαντικός πνεύμονας για την Αττική και ωραίος χώρος αναψυχής, οπότε η προστασία του είναι για καλό. Δε χάθηκε ο κόσμος να μην ανεβαίνουμε στον Υμηττό 10-20 μέρες κάθε καλοκαίρι που θα έχει δυνατό άνεμο.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

δεν περίμενα τέτοια οργάνωση πάντως από το Ελληνικό κράτος.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Όντως ούτε εγω το περίμενα, αλλα και πάλι κάποιοι γκρινιάζουν  :Whistle:

----------


## tsigarid

Εγώ δεν το λέω οργάνωση, το λέω "πονάει χέρι, κόψει χέρι". Τέλος πάντων, οφφτοπικιάσαμε πάλι...

----------


## nEC

Με την παρνηθα γινεται το ιδιο?

----------


## ipo

Δεν ξέρω για την Πάρνηθα, αλλά στην Πεντέλη ανεβαίνεις κανονικά. Άλλωστε δεν έχει μείνει πολλή βλάστηση εκεί για να καεί. Πάντως περιπολικά τριγυρνάνε και σε αυτή. Μάλιστα έχει αυξηθεί η επισκεψιμότητα της Πεντέλης από ποδηλάτες. Είτε ο κόσμος προπονήθηκε και αντέχει τις κλίσεις της, είτε η στέρηση του Υμηττού έστρεψε τους ορεινούς ποδηλάτες στην Πεντέλη.

----------


## leros2004

Μετά από αρκετές απουσίες (ελέω Euro) εχθές πήγα Freeday , μπάνιο δεν έκανα αλλά η βόλτα ήταν σούπερ http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/uQogCjJs9Qk

----------


## ipo

Είχε πολύ κόσμο χθες και δεν ειδωθήκαμε. Ωραία βόλτα ήταν και πολύ όμορφη η στάση στην παραλία. Το μέρος ήταν ιδανικό και για τους απροετοίμαστους, με περίπτερα, πολλά σουβλατζίδικα, πιτσαρίες, ταχυφαγεία (fast food ντε!  :Razz: ) και ταβέρνες. 90 χιλιόμετρα έκανα χθες.

----------


## leros2004

> Είχε πολύ κόσμο χθες και δεν ειδωθήκαμε. Ωραία βόλτα ήταν και πολύ όμορφη η στάση στην παραλία. Το μέρος ήταν ιδανικό και για τους απροετοίμαστους, με περίπτερα, πολλά σουβλατζίδικα, πιτσαρίες, ταχυφαγεία (fast food ντε! ) και ταβέρνες. 90 χιλιόμετρα έκανα χθες.


Και μόλις ήμουν έτοιμος να ρίξω τα καρφάκια μου ........ :Sorry:

----------


## vamvakoolas

Μουσείο Ηρακλειδών: Δωρεάν είσοδος στους τολμηρούς ποδηλάτες

http://www.skai.gr/news/culture/arti...us-podilates-/

φοβερη η εκθεση, must

----------


## leros2004

> Μουσείο Ηρακλειδών: Δωρεάν είσοδος στους τολμηρούς ποδηλάτες
> 
> http://www.skai.gr/news/culture/arti...us-podilates-/
> 
> φοβερη η εκθεση, must


Φοβερό το επίπεδο των σχολίων απο κάτω !!

----------


## terry39

Είναι κανένας Βεροιώτης εδώ ; Το Σάββατο έχει βόλτα ...

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Αυτοκίνητο παρέσυρε και σκότωσε ποδηλάτη

----------


## Mouse Potato

Σήμερα μάλλον θα χρειαστεί να χρησιμοποιήσω μετρό και ηλεκτρικό με το ποδήλατο. Έχει αλλάξει κάτι από τότε που το "άνοιξαν" για τα ποδήλατα όλες τις ημέρες και ώρες στο τελευταίο βαγόνι;

Φχαριστώ

----------


## crypter

> Σήμερα μάλλον θα χρειαστεί να χρησιμοποιήσω μετρό και ηλεκτρικό με το ποδήλατο. Έχει αλλάξει κάτι από τότε που το "άνοιξαν" για τα ποδήλατα όλες τις ημέρες και ώρες στο τελευταίο βαγόνι;
> 
> Φχαριστώ


Nope. Πήγαινε απλά στο τελευταιο βαγόνι.  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Nope. Πήγαινε απλά στο τελευταιο βαγόνι.


Ναι αυτό το γνωρίζω. Thank you.

----------


## ipo

> Σήμερα μάλλον θα χρειαστεί να χρησιμοποιήσω μετρό και ηλεκτρικό με το ποδήλατο. Έχει αλλάξει κάτι από τότε που το "άνοιξαν" για τα ποδήλατα όλες τις ημέρες και ώρες στο τελευταίο βαγόνι;
> 
> Φχαριστώ






> *Μεταφορά Ποδηλάτων σε συρμούς της ΣΤΑΣΥ Α.Ε.*
> 
> 04-11-11 10:48
> 
> 
> *Το μέτρο της μεταφοράς ποδηλάτων των επιβαινόντων στους συρμούς της ΣΤΑΣΥ Α.Ε., που ίσχυε μέχρι τέλος του Οκτωβρίου 2011, συνεχίζει να ισχύει μέχρι νεωτέρας.*
> 
> Υπενθυμίζεται ότι:
> 
> ...



ΑΜΕΛ

----------


## Mouse Potato

> ΑΜΕΛ


Ναι ρε συ. Το ξέρω. Απλά, δεδομένου ότι "συνεχίζει να ισχύει μέχρι νεωτέρας" και ότι ανακοίνωση είναι από 11/11, δεν ήξερα μήπως αν έχει αλλάξει πάλι. Όπως και να 'χει danke. Δεν χρησίμευσε τελικά.  :Razz:

----------


## leros2004

Το μικρό freeday της Παρασκευής http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/tCfYUjrIV-4

Επίσης την Τετάρτη είχα τη φαεινή ιδέα να δοκιμάσω τα όρια μου ... Ξεκίνησα στις 16.00 απο Αγιο Δημήτριο για Αγία Παρασκευή ....  http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/hPJK0InTA_4

----------


## ipo

Πρόσφατα έμαθα ότι στην παρέα του Freeday, έχουμε και τον tasos-tasos. Μάλιστα συντονίζει ενεργά την ποδηλατοπομπή με έλεγχο διασταυρώσεων, PMR, καμτσίκι.  :Razz: 

Τάσε ακούς;

----------


## vamvakoolas

ηθελα να το γραψω αλλα με προλαβε ο ΟΑΣΑ (πιο κατω ανακοινωση). Το θεμα ποδηλατης/μετρο στη χωρα μας αν και στην αρχη (3μηνο) ολα ηταν υποδειγματικα πλεον ειναι #@$λο και ΝΤΡΕΠΟΜΑΙ που ειμαι ποδηλατης και εξηγουμαι:
-ποδηλατες χρησιμοποιουν ασανσερ!
-ποδηλατες μπαινουν χυμα στα μεσαια βαγονια
-ποδηλατες δε σεβονται οχι μονο αλλους ποδηλατες αλλα και το κοινο εντος βαγονιου
-ποδηλατες παντα με τσαμπουκα (ακομα και αν εχουν δικιο)
-η μεταφορα των ποδηλατων με τις κυλ΄σκαλες ειναι must

Προσωπικα εχω χρησιμοποιησει 2 φορες το μετρο με το ποδηλατο και μαλιστα και τις 2 ηταν επειδη επρεπε να παω σε μια παρουσιαση (marketing) που ηταν κλειστο το κεντρο. Και τις 2 φορες χρησιμοποιησα σκαλες και μαλιστα
-τη μια κατεβηκα με μια ηλικιωμενη ποδηλατισσα και αυτη κατεβηκε με κυλ σκαλες και μαλιστα της εκαναν συστασεις και αυτη...κατηγορουσε εμενα(δε ξερω γιατι!)
-την αλλη με κοιταζαν σα ζομπι οταν ανεβαινα τις σκαλες με το ποδηλατο και μαλιστα ενας ανδρας με χειροκροτησε και φωναζε μπραβο!

 :Thumb down: Ντροπη...

http://www.econews.gr/2012/07/17/pod...mesa-metafora/

----------


## manicx

Θα συμφωνήσω σε όλα. Η κατάσταση είναι αστεία. Κατεβαίνω συνήθως με το Dahon κέντρο και πάντα το σπάω/ανοίγω εκτός σταθμού. Μερικοί ποδηλάτες μου κάνουν συστάσεις (!!!) να μην το σπάω και μου λένε "δεν βαριέσαι;" ενώ αυτοί την ίδια στιγμή δεν αφήνουν άνθρωπο χωρίς 'ροδιές' σε ρούχα ή σε πόδια.. Σε ασανσέρ το βάζω ΠΑΝΤΑ σπαστό και πάντα εφόσον εξυπηρετηθούν ηλικιωμένοι ή άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες (αν και στο ασανσέρ πάντα μπαίνουν άσχετοι οπότε είναι θέμα γενικά κουλτούρας και παιδείας). Άρπα κόλα η ιστορία....

----------


## Mouse Potato

Είναι πράγματι λυπηρό που ενώ επιτεύχθηκε κάτι που ζητούσαμε εδώ και τόσο καιρό, η υπό όρους είσοδος των ποδηλάτων στα μέσα σταθερής τροχιάς, κάποιοι ανεγκέφαλοι δεν σέβονται αυτή την "κατάκτηση". 

Μου είχε τύχει κάποια στιγμή, ενώ ήμουν πεζός, να βρεθώ σε δύσκολη κατάσταση με έναν μεσήλικα ποδηλάτη ο οποίος ενώ είχε μπει σε βαγόνι που δεν επιτρεπόταν να μπει, είχε την απαίτηση να κάθεται και μπροστά στην πόρτα με αποτέλεσμα να παρεμποδίζει την διέλευση.

_Αποστολή από το LG-P990 με τη χρήση Forum Runner_

----------


## megahead13

Απλά τα πράγματα μάγκες. Είναι γενικότερο θέμα έλλειψης ποδηλατικής κουλτούρας και έλλειψης παιδείας. Βρέθηκα στη Σαλλλονίκη  :Razz:  τέλος Φλεβάρη-αρχές Μάρτη. Πολύ σωστά στην παραλία έχει μπει λωρίδα ειδικά για τα ποδήλατα. Ξέρετε που τη γράφουν όμως οι περισσότεροι πεζοί. Λόγω καταστάσεων το ποδήλατο μπήκε για τα καλά στην καθημερινότητά των πολιτών, ιδιαίτερα στις μεγάλες πόλεις, δυστυχώς όμως δεν αντιμετωπίζεται με τον απαιτούμενο σεβασμό. Είπαμε έλλειψη παιδείας...

----------


## Seitman

Είναι γενικό το κακό.
Τις προάλλες ήμουν Καρδίτσα, η οποία έχει ουκ ολίγους ποδηλατόδρομους. Ε ένας τύπος έχει "κατεβεί" στο δρόμο, είναι μέσα στη μέση (ούτε καν δεξιά) και ρεμβάζει. Έκανε στην άκρη μόνο όταν έφτασα πίσω του και του τράβηξα στα αυτιά την αεροκόρνα του φορτηγού  :Evil: 

Εχθές ένας, μου πετάχτηκε από το STOP και μου ζήτησε τα ρέστα όταν το απένειμα το παράσημο της ανοιχτής παλάμης. Άλλαξε γνώμη όμως μόλις βγήκα από το αυτοκίνητο.  :Biggrin:

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Απλά τα πράγματα μάγκες. Είναι γενικότερο θέμα έλλειψης ποδηλατικής κουλτούρας και έλλειψης παιδείας. Βρέθηκα στη Σαλλλονίκη  τέλος Φλεβάρη-αρχές Μάρτη. Πολύ σωστά στην παραλία έχει μπει λωρίδα ειδικά για τα ποδήλατα. Ξέρετε που τη γράφουν όμως οι περισσότεροι πεζοί. Λόγω καταστάσεων το ποδήλατο μπήκε για τα καλά στην καθημερινότητά των πολιτών, ιδιαίτερα στις μεγάλες πόλεις, δυστυχώς όμως δεν αντιμετωπίζεται με τον απαιτούμενο σεβασμό. Είπαμε έλλειψη παιδείας...



που να δεις το κορυφαιο: σε σταδιο με ταρταν (Δημοτικο) ενω εκανα προπονηση στιβο (και ημουν σουρα οπως λεμε απο τη κοπωση) ξαφνικα βλεπω στη λωριδα μου μανα με καροτσι!!!
Στο ιδιο σταδιο αθλητες κανουν ζικ ζακ με παπουδες που περπατανε και βολταρουν :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: 

Ο δημος ευαισθητοποιηθηκε και κολλησε ενα χαρτι Α4 με την απαγορευση :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Τι να πεις...



Υ.Γ:Θελω εναν απο αυτους τους ποδηλατες/σες που κανουν τους μαγκες ειτε χωρις κρανος ειτε αναποδα σε δρομους ειτε στο μετρο να τους παρω μαζι μου σε καμμια προπονηση χρονομετρου (45->65 χλμ/ωρα).  :Evil:

----------


## nm96027

> ηθελα να το γραψω αλλα με προλαβε ο ΟΑΣΑ (πιο κατω ανακοινωση). Το θεμα ποδηλατης/μετρο στη χωρα μας αν και στην αρχη (3μηνο) ολα ηταν υποδειγματικα πλεον ειναι #@$λο και ΝΤΡΕΠΟΜΑΙ που ειμαι ποδηλατης και εξηγουμαι:
> -ποδηλατες χρησιμοποιουν ασανσερ!
> -ποδηλατες μπαινουν χυμα στα μεσαια βαγονια
> -ποδηλατες δε σεβονται οχι μονο αλλους ποδηλατες αλλα και το κοινο εντος βαγονιου
> -ποδηλατες παντα με τσαμπουκα (ακομα και αν εχουν δικιο)
> -η μεταφορα των ποδηλατων με τις κυλ΄σκαλες ειναι must
> 
> Προσωπικα εχω χρησιμοποιησει 2 φορες το μετρο με το ποδηλατο και μαλιστα και τις 2 ηταν επειδη επρεπε να παω σε μια παρουσιαση (marketing) που ηταν κλειστο το κεντρο. Και τις 2 φορες χρησιμοποιησα σκαλες και μαλιστα
> -τη μια κατεβηκα με μια ηλικιωμενη ποδηλατισσα και αυτη κατεβηκε με κυλ σκαλες και μαλιστα της εκαναν συστασεις και αυτη...κατηγορουσε εμενα(δε ξερω γιατι!)
> ...


Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, πρέπει εμείς να αναλαμβάνουμε τις ευθύνες μας. 

Εγώ πλέον κάνω παρατηρήσεις σε όσους τα κάνουν όλα αυτά. Αυτό που με κάνει και τρελαίνομαι είναι αυτοί που κάνουν ποδήλατο στην αποβάθρα...

----------


## megahead13

> που να δεις το κορυφαιο: σε σταδιο με ταρταν (Δημοτικο) ενω εκανα προπονηση στιβο (και ημουν σουρα οπως λεμε απο τη κοπωση) ξαφνικα βλεπω στη λωριδα μου μανα με καροτσι!!!
> Στο ιδιο σταδιο αθλητες κανουν ζικ ζακ με παπουδες που περπατανε και βολταρουν
> 
> Ο δημος ευαισθητοποιηθηκε και κολλησε ενα χαρτι Α4 με την απαγορευση
> 
> Τι να πεις...
> 
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ:Θελω εναν απο αυτους τους ποδηλατες/σες που κανουν τους μαγκες ειτε χωρις κρανος ειτε αναποδα σε δρομους ειτε στο μετρο να τους παρω μαζι μου σε καμμια προπονηση χρονομετρου (45->65 χλμ/ωρα).


Ότι να 'ναι...




> Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, *πρέπει εμείς να αναλαμβάνουμε τις ευθύνες μας.* 
> 
> Εγώ πλέον κάνω παρατηρήσεις σε όσους τα κάνουν όλα αυτά. Αυτό που με  κάνει και τρελαίνομαι είναι αυτοί που κάνουν ποδήλατο στην  αποβάθρα...


Ολόσωστος!!  :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:  Η ανοχή είναι ότι χειρότερο.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Παιδιά εγώ έχω χρησιμοποιήσει το ποδήλατο στο Μετρό καμια δεκαριά φορές, ούτε μια φορά δεν σκέφτηκα να χρησιμοποιήσω ασανασέρ η κοιλιώμενες σκάλες, μερικές φορές ανθρωποι μου ελεγαν να παω με κοιλιώμενες για να μην κουβαλάω το ποδήλατο με τα χέρια στις σκάλες, εννοείται πως ποτέ δεν το έκανα, είναι επικίνδυνο και γαιδουριά, αν κάποιοι συμπολίτες μας δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν τα αυτονόητα κι εγώ ντέπομαι... Επίσης αρκετές φορές δεν έχω μπει σε συρμό, περιμένοντας τον επόμενο για να μην στριμώξω κανέναν, το οτι δεν σέβονται οτι εστω και αυτό το μικρό μέρος ειναι για ποδηλάτες δεν πάει να πει οτι θα κάνω την γαιδουριά πάνω στην γαιδουριά.

Πάντως όσα αναφέρει ο Κωστής παραπάνω ουδέποτε τα έχω δει, πολύ πιθανό να έτυχε, σίγουρα υπάρχουν τέτοια φαινόμενα άλλα θέλω να πιστεύω οτι ειναι εξαιρέσεις στον κανόνα.


Θυμίστε μου κάτι, το μετρό δεν επιτρέπεται και στο πρώτο βαγόνι του Μετρό;

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Ότι να 'ναι...
> 
> 
> Ολόσωστος!!    Η ανοχή είναι ότι χειρότερο.


δεν ειναι οτι ναναι ..

*Θελω να τονισω τον ωχαδελφισμο που υπαρχει στην Ελλαδα σε ολους τους τομεις.*

Τι να σχολιασω οταν βλεπω σε λεωφορειοδρομο ανηφορικο, ποδηλατη να ειναι στη μεση της λωριδας και να πηγαινει "τρενακι" 3 λεωφορεια? δηλαδη οι επιβατες σε τι φταινε?



Εγω προσωπικα δεν αναλαμβανω καμμια δραση ουτε σχολιαζω τιποτα αν βλεπω ποδηλατες. Μου θυμιζει το ολο σκηνικο το freeday που καποια στιγμη θελαν να συμμετασχουν αθλητες με σκοπο να βοηθησουν να συμβουλεψουν κοκ και τελικα...ειδαν οτι ειδαν και δε ξαναπατησε κανεις :Wink:

----------


## raspoutiv

vamvakoola καλώς να κοιτάμε τα του οίκου μας, αλλά στο θέμα γαϊδουριά τα πρωτεία δεν ανήκουν στους ποδηλάτες

αυτοί που εγώ ξέρω πάντως, είναι όλοι επιφυλακτικοί στο δρόμο και καθόλου προκλητικοί. 

το επόμενο βήμα που πρέπει να γίνει στα ΜΜΜ είναι τα νέα λεωφορεία να έχουν την πρόβλεψη και για μεταφορά ποδηλάτων, όπως έχουν για αναπηρικά αμαξίδια

----------


## nm96027

Είμαι κάθετος σε αυτό: πρέπει να μιλάμε, πρέπει να υπερασπιζόμαστε τα δικά μας δικαιώματα. Ο τύπος που κάνει ποδήλατο στην αποβάθρα θα καταστρατηγήσει μελλοντικά το δικό μου δικαίωμα να βάζω το ποδήλατο στο μετρό, όταν πλέον η πολιτεία αποφασίσει πως δεν μπορεί να επιτρέπει τέτοιες ανεύθυνες συμπεριφορές και πως το ποδήλατο πλέον απαγορεύεται. 

Άρα πρέπει να εμπλακώ.

----------


## raspoutiv

μαζί σου

----------


## megahead13

> δεν ειναι οτι ναναι ..
> 
> *Θελω να τονισω τον ωχαδελφισμο που υπαρχει στην Ελλαδα σε ολους τους τομεις.*
> 
> Τι να σχολιασω οταν βλεπω σε λεωφορειοδρομο ανηφορικο, ποδηλατη να ειναι στη μεση της λωριδας και να πηγαινει "τρενακι" 3 λεωφορεια? δηλαδη οι επιβατες σε τι φταινε?


Και πού διαφωνούμε στα παραπάνω;;  :What..?: 




> Εγω προσωπικα δεν αναλαμβανω καμμια δραση ουτε σχολιαζω τιποτα αν βλεπω ποδηλατες. Μου θυμιζει το ολο σκηνικο το freeday που καποια στιγμη θελαν να συμμετασχουν αθλητες με σκοπο να βοηθησουν να συμβουλεψουν κοκ και τελικα...ειδαν οτι ειδαν και δε ξαναπατησε κανεις


Να με συγχωρείς, εδώ όμως διαφωνώ. Μεταξύ άλλων είναι και η ανοχή μας και το «δε μιλάω (για να μη μπλέξω, γιατί χέστηκα, κτλ)» που φταίει για πολλά από τα στραβά της Ελληνικής κοινωνίας. Όσοι καταλαβαίνουν 2 πράγματα παραπάνω μπορούν να μιλήσουν τουλάχιστον στους πιο πιτσιρικάδες ώστε να μη γίνουν βόδια σαν τους γονείς τους και σαν τη γενιά τη δικιά μας (των 25-30+).

- - - Updated - - -




> Είμαι κάθετος σε αυτό: πρέπει να μιλάμε, πρέπει να υπερασπιζόμαστε τα δικά μας δικαιώματα. Ο τύπος που κάνει ποδήλατο στην αποβάθρα θα καταστρατηγήσει μελλοντικά το δικό μου δικαίωμα να βάζω το ποδήλατο στο μετρό, όταν πλέον η πολιτεία αποφασίσει πως δεν μπορεί να επιτρέπει τέτοιες ανεύθυνες συμπεριφορές και πως το ποδήλατο πλέον απαγορεύεται. 
> 
> Άρα πρέπει να εμπλακώ.


Όχι μόνο αυτό. Αν θέλουμε να βελτιωθούμε και να φτιάξουμε 2-3 στραβά της καθημερινότητάς μας πρέπει να μιλάμε και να κάνουμε παρατήρηση (με ωραίο πάντα τρόπο και όχι τον κλασσικό ελληναράδικο) σε όσους κάνουν τη βλακεία τους. Ξαναλέω κυρίως στους πιτσιρικάδες που είναι πιο εύκολο να καταλάβουν, μη γίνουν τα παιδάκια σαν τα μούτρα μας.

Πάντως, σε ένα παρόμοιο θέμα, εντύπωση μου έκανε την τελευταία φορά που κατέβηκα Ελλάδα και χρησιμοποίησα το μετρό (πριν κάνα μήνα δηλαδή) ότι όλοι καθόντουσαν στη δεξιά μεριά των κυλιόμενων. Παλιά ούτε αυτό το αυτονόητο δεν κάναμε...

----------


## vamvakoolas

θα αναφερω παλι καποια ατυχεστατα περιστατικα απο τη σημερινη μου βολτουλα (καλα προπονηση ηταν αλλα λεμε :Razz: ).

Σε δρομο διπλης κατευθυνσης με διαζωμα με φυτα να χωριζει τα 2 ρευματα ποδηλατης ερχοταν αναποδα!! Το αστειο ειναι οτι στο ρευμα του ηταν αδειο!!Οταν φωναζαμε απλως γελαγε :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

Στον Υμμητο λογω ανεμων απαγορευοταν καθε οχημα και ποδηλατης, μαντεψτε ποιος εκανε φασαρια?ποδηλατης!!

Το επισης αστειο ειναι οτι συχνα κλεινουν το βουνο για τον ιδιο λογο καλοκαιρι και οτι το κανουν οι ανθρωποι για την ασφαλεια...


Το περιεργο ειναι οτι οι νεοι σε ηλικια ως μεσηλικες (30-35) οταν τους εξηγησεις κατι με επιχειρηματα πανω στη ποδηλασια (κρανος φωτα κοκ) κατα μεγαλο ποσοστο θα σε ακουσουν. Το προβλημα ειναι τοσο οι "καγκουρες" οσο και τα στραβοξυλα μεγαλα σε ηλικια...

Και να περασω ενα επιπεδο και να σχολιασω τη μεγαλη κοτσανα στη χωρα μας που λεγεται ποδηλατοδρομος. Εδω περυσι αν θυμαμαι ειχα γραψει οτι με ειχε καλεσει δημος να δοκιμασω εναν τετοιο και τους ειπα οτι ....πηγα να σκοτωθω και τελικα βγηκα απο εκει για να μη σκοτωθω. Φετος εμαθα οτι επισης προωθειται κυριως στο δημο Αθηναιων...Δε μπορουν να μαθουν απο εξωτερικο (π.χ Λονδινο που επικρατει παρομοιο χαος με το κυκλοφοριακο) οτι η μονη βιωσιμη λυση ειναι η κοινη χρηση ποδηλατων με λεωφορεια στις ειδικες λωριδες? :Thinking:  :Thinking: 
Αλλο Αθηνα, αλλο Τρικαλα και αλλο Αμστερνταμ...

ΥΓ: Η μετακινηση ποδηλατων με λεωφορεια ξεκινα σιγα σιγα απο Θεσ/κη. Ακουσα στην αρχη γιναν μερικα περιστατικα (απο οδηγους που δεν ειχαν ενημερωθει) αλλα αρχιζει και δουλευει-πιλοτικα- αλλα να μου πεις ετσι δεν εγινε και με το μετρο? ολα τελεια στην αρχη

----------


## ipo

> Είμαι κάθετος σε αυτό: πρέπει να μιλάμε, πρέπει να υπερασπιζόμαστε τα δικά μας δικαιώματα. Ο τύπος που κάνει ποδήλατο στην αποβάθρα θα καταστρατηγήσει μελλοντικά το δικό μου δικαίωμα να βάζω το ποδήλατο στο μετρό, όταν πλέον η πολιτεία αποφασίσει πως δεν μπορεί να επιτρέπει τέτοιες ανεύθυνες συμπεριφορές και πως το ποδήλατο πλέον απαγορεύεται. 
> 
> Άρα πρέπει να εμπλακώ.


Συμφωνούμε. Μάλιστα όχι μόνο στο θέμα της ποδηλασίας, αλλά γενικότερα στην εμπλοκή που οφείλει να έχει ένας πολίτης ως προς τη συμπεριφορά άλλων στην κοινωνία. Τέτοιο αίσθημα κοινωνικής ευθύνης έχουν έντονο οι Ελβετοί.

- - - Updated - - -




> Το θεμα ποδηλατης/μετρο στη χωρα μας αν και στην αρχη (3μηνο) ολα ηταν υποδειγματικα πλεον ειναι #@$λο και ΝΤΡΕΠΟΜΑΙ που ειμαι ποδηλατης και εξηγουμαι:
> -*ποδηλατες χρησιμοποιουν ασανσερ!*
> ...


Κι όμως επιτρέπεται. Εννοείται βέβαια ότι οι ποδηλατες πρέπει να παραχωρούν προτεραιότητα σε όσους το έχουν ανάγκη (ηλικιωμένους, ΑΜΕΑ, ασθενείς).




> Η μεταφορά των ποδηλάτων των επιβαινόντων στους συρμούς ειδικά στους σταθμούς του μετρό και του ηλεκτρικού σιδηροδρόμου, γίνεται είτε πεζή *είτε με τη χρήση των ανελκυστήρων*.


ΣΤΑ.ΣΥ.

----------


## BlindG

Oκ.  Καλή η "πάσα" από τον vamvakoola  :Razz: 

Ήθελα εδώ και μέρες να σας εκθέσω τον προβληματισμό μου.

Για αρχη να ξεκαθαρίσω οτι δεν μέμφομαι κανέναν. Ίσα ίσα, σέβομαι ιδιαιτέρως την θέλησή σας για άσκηση και τα παράπλευρα ωφέλη που έχει η ομαδική ποδηλασία.


Πριν δύο Παρασκευές, βρέθηκα στην παραλιακή με κατεύθυνση προς Βάρκιζα μετά τη 1 τα ξημερώματα.
Κάποια στιγμή πριν τη Γλυφάδα βλέπω ένα τσούρμο ποδηλάτες, στα δεξιά του δρόμου, όλοι (ή σχεδόν όλοι) με γιλέκα ή ανοιχτόχρωμες μπλούζες, φωτάκια... Τα πάντα. Τυπικότατοι σε όλα τους και μπράβο τους.
Μετά τη γλυφάδα, συνάντησα δεύτερο τσούρμο. Πάλι δεξιά, πάλι με σωστά ρούχα, πάλι με φωτάκια.... Πάλι τυπικότατοι...
Λίγο πριν τα λιμανάκια, τρίτο τσούρμο, ίδιας "ποιότητας".

Και εδώ ξεκινάει ο προβληματισμός.

Οι ποδηλάτες ήταν σε όλα άψογοι.
*ΟΜΩΣ*. Ποδηλατούσαν αργά τη νύχτα, σε δρόμο με ελλειπέστατο φωτισμό (ειδικά μετά τη Γλυφάδα), με αραιά-πλέον- φανάρια που συνεπάγεται μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες και που -τελικά- ενδέχεται (τρόμερά μεγάλες πιθανότητες, όχι απλά ενδέχεται) να κυκλοφορούν *και* μεθυσμένοι.

Δεν τολμώ να σκεφτώ τις πιθανότητες.
Και το πρόβλημα εδώ δεν είναι πλέον να καταδείξουμε ευθύνες στον οδηγό, στο σύστημα, στο κράτος κτλ κτλ κτλ. Το πρόβλημα εδώ είναι τα πιθανά θύματα.

Και θυμίζω: Μιλάω για υπεύθυνους ποδηλάτες που κάνουν οτι είναι δυνατό -και πρέπον- για να ποδηλατούν σωστά.


Δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι άλλο. Απλά την ευχή μου να μην έχουμε ατυχήματα.



Α. Σαν υστερόγραφο, επιστρέφοντας από τη βόλτα, είδα έναν μοτοσυκλετιστή αστυνομικό (ΔΙΑΣ?) που είχε σταματήσει ένα τσούρμο από ποδηλάτες στα δεξιά... Δεν ξέρω γιατί το έκανε...

----------


## Νikosanagn

Τυφλέ γενικά εκει προς τα λιμανάκια είναι πάρα πολύ επικίνδυνα, και μαζεύει πολλούς ποδηλάτες σίγουρα κάτι θα πρέπει να γίνει.

Και ειδικά τώρα αν μου λες οτι ήταν και μετά τη μια τι να πω, πολύ επικίνδυνο εγώ δεν θα το έκανα ποτέ.

Γενικά πάντων οι οδηγοί *όσο και αν ακουγεται περίεργο* προσέχουν τους ποδηλάτες, ή τουλάχιστον αυτό εχω αποκομίσει εγώ, υπάρχουν σίγουρα και εξαιρέσεις αλλά η πλειοψηφία προσέχει, κάθεται πίσω απο το ποδήλατο εκει που δεν χωράει να προσπεράσει και καμιά φορά ενώ κανεις σήμα στον οδηγό να περάσει απο φόβο μήπως δεν υπολογίσει καλά την απόσταση περιμένει μέχρι να βρει αρκετό χώρο ωστε να περάσει, εμένα πάντως μου έχει τύχει πολλές φορές.

----------


## vamvakoolas

ipo πραγματικα δε το ηξερα :Respekt:  (αν και ο ποδηλατης μπηκε με κοσμο)

Στραβε/τυφλε και εγω μαζι σου αλλα ευτηχως πλεον στη χωρα μας εχει περασει στο μεσο οδηγο οτι πλεον κυκλοφορουν και ποδηλατα στους δρομους (οχι στα πεζοδρομια οπως παλια)...

Εδω σε προηγμενες χωρες π.χ Ιταλια γινονται ατυχηματα οπως περυσι τετοιο καιρο που ενας "θερισε" ενα ολοκληρο γκρουπ ποδηλατων!!


Στο αλλο ζητημα (φρυντευ) να τονισω ενα γεγονος που πρεπει να προβληματισει:

απο τη μια ειναι βολτα που ο καθενας αναλαμβανει τις ευθηνες του (οπως λεγεται) απο την αλλη υπαρχουν συγκεκριμενα ατομα που ελεγχουν κυκλοφορια, εχουν ενδοεπικοινωνια, καθοριζουν διαδρομη κοκ. Αυτο νομικα (σε περιπτωση τροχαιου)δε ξερω αν ειναι ορθο παντως υπαρχει θεμα αποσο ξερω με τροχαια και αστυνομια (και μαλιστα φημολογειται οτι δεν αναλαμβανει καποιος την ευθηνη της βολτας γιατι "ξερει" και τις ευθηνες και υποχρεωσεις απεναντι στο νομο που ..τον συνοδευουν)

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Στο αλλο ζητημα (φρυντευ) να τονισω ενα γεγονος που πρεπει να προβληματισει:
> 
> απο τη μια ειναι βολτα που ο καθενας αναλαμβανει τις ευθηνες του (οπως λεγεται) απο την αλλη υπαρχουν συγκεκριμενα ατομα που ελεγχουν κυκλοφορια, εχουν ενδοεπικοινωνια, καθοριζουν διαδρομη κοκ. Αυτο νομικα (σε περιπτωση τροχαιου)δε ξερω αν ειναι ορθο παντως υπαρχει θεμα αποσο ξερω με τροχαια και αστυνομια (και μαλιστα φημολογειται οτι δεν αναλαμβανει καποιος την ευθηνη της βολτας γιατι "ξερει" και τις ευθηνες και υποχρεωσεις απεναντι στο νομο που ..τον συνοδευουν)


Προφανώς και ο νόμος είναι ξεκάθαρος για τις παρανομίες που γίνονται συνεχώς στο freeday. Βεβαίως και αντιλαμβάνομαι πως τόσες χιλιάδες ποδήλατα θέλουν ειδικό χειρισμό (κλείσιμο κάθετων οδών, παραβιάσεις κόκκινου σηματοδότη κλπ) ώστε να παραμείνουν μια ενιαία μάζα, αλλά αυτό που γίνεται κάθε Παρασκευή είναι το λιγότερο ενοχλητικό για τους οδηγούς άλλων οχημάτων. Εάν έχω δουλειά ή θέλω να βολτάρω την Παρασκευή το βράδυ με το αυτοκίνητο, μπαίνω πάντα στο internet να δω προς τα που θα πάει το freeday ώστε να μην τους πετύχω στον δρόμο.

----------


## raspoutiv

παιδιά, ίσως να χρειάζονται επιμορφώσεις οδικής συμπεριφοράς οι νέοι ποδηλάτες, που πλέον είναι πλεοψηφία

όσοι έχουν χρόνια στο πετάλι, λάθη σε θέματα ασφαλείας, αλλά πρωτίστως συμπεριφοράς δεν είχαν

με τη ραγδαία αύξηση των ποδηλατών, ίσως να πρέπει να βγάζουμε τελικά και δίπλωμα

----------


## vamvakoolas

ειναι ξεκαθαρο οτι ειναι παρακώλυση συγκοινωνιών...

Εδω για καθε πορεια/αγωνα/εκδηλωση πρεπει να ειδοποιεις αστυνομια για να εισαι νομιμος (ωστε οι ανθρωποι να κλεισουν δρομους και να κατευθύνουν κυκλοφορια)

Εχω δει σε φρυντευ ενα παλικαρι να μεταφερει ηλικιωμενο (λιποθυμο) σε νοσοκομειο με το ιχ και να μη τον αφηνουν αλλα να το χλευαζουν και να γελανε και να του λενε μηνε πισω στην ουρα...

Υ.Γ:Και εγω πλεον καθε παρασκευη για το φοβο των Ιουδαιων ριχνω μια ματια που θα πανε... :Razz:

----------


## nEC

> ηθελα να το γραψω αλλα με προλαβε ο ΟΑΣΑ (πιο κατω ανακοινωση). Το θεμα ποδηλατης/μετρο στη χωρα μας αν και στην αρχη (3μηνο) ολα ηταν υποδειγματικα πλεον ειναι #@$λο και ΝΤΡΕΠΟΜΑΙ που ειμαι ποδηλατης και εξηγουμαι:
> -ποδηλατες χρησιμοποιουν ασανσερ!
> -ποδηλατες μπαινουν χυμα στα μεσαια βαγονια
> -ποδηλατες δε σεβονται οχι μονο αλλους ποδηλατες αλλα και το κοινο εντος βαγονιου
> -ποδηλατες παντα με τσαμπουκα (ακομα και αν εχουν δικιο)
> -η μεταφορα των ποδηλατων με τις κυλ΄σκαλες ειναι must
> 
> Προσωπικα εχω χρησιμοποιησει 2 φορες το μετρο με το ποδηλατο και μαλιστα και τις 2 ηταν επειδη επρεπε να παω σε μια παρουσιαση (marketing) που ηταν κλειστο το κεντρο. Και τις 2 φορες χρησιμοποιησα σκαλες και μαλιστα
> -τη μια κατεβηκα με μια ηλικιωμενη ποδηλατισσα και αυτη κατεβηκε με κυλ σκαλες και μαλιστα της εκαναν συστασεις και αυτη...κατηγορουσε εμενα(δε ξερω γιατι!)
> ...



το ασανσέρ επιτρέπεται για την μεταφορά ποδηλάτων και είναι μονόδρομος για υπερυπογειους σταθμους.

http://www.amel.gr/index.php?id=90&L...b7b7a8ea44f124

----------


## BlindG

> Στραβε/τυφλε και εγω μαζι σου αλλα ευτηχως πλεον στη χωρα μας εχει περασει στο μεσο οδηγο οτι πλεον κυκλοφορουν και ποδηλατα στους δρομους (οχι στα πεζοδρομια οπως παλια)...


Αυτό ισχύει τη μέρα που είμαστε "εντάξει" κτλ κτλ.
Το βράδυ που αρχίζει να ρέει το αλκοόλ, ο φωτισμός χωλαίνει και οι στροφές είναι "τυφλές", τα παραπάνω είναι απλά ευχολόγια και πλέον υπόκεινται σε έναν πιο σκληρό νόμο των πιθανοτήτων  :Sad:

----------


## vamvakoolas

εκανα το εξης πειραμα:

πηρα μετρο με βαλιτσες και πηγαινα αεροδορμιο. Περιμενα το συρμο στο πρωτο βαγονι. Καπακι ερχεται παιδι με BMX κοντα μου. :Thumb down: Ακολουθει διαλογος

-Δεν επιτρεπεται η επιβηβαση στο πρωτο συρμο μονο στο τελευταιο
-εμενα μου ειπαν να μπω
-ποιος
-απο πανω ο υπευθηνος, εχω δει και αλλους
-Ο κανονισμος λεει ομως πισω!
-.....

εμεινε εκει και περιμενε. Φτανει ο συρμος (για αεροδρομιο) γεματος. Το παιδι δε χωραγε. :Embarassed: Το αστειο ειναι οτι μεσα ειχε αλλα 3 ΒΜΧ!! :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 

Να τρελενεσαι :Worthy: 

Παω Βελγιο. Παω να κανω το μαγκα (οπως το παιδι με ΒΜΧ). Τι εγινε?
Περιμεναν ολοι οι επιβατες να αλλαξω θεση (να παω πισω) και ο μηχανοδηγος εβγαλε ανακοινωση (ξεφτιλιζοντας με) οτι ειμαι υπευθηνος για τη καθυστερηση :One thumb up:   (το ειχα κανει και πιο παλια, τεσταρα τα αντανακλαστικα :Razz:  :Razz: )

----------


## raspoutiv

> Παω Βελγιο. Παω να κανω το μαγκα (οπως το παιδι με ΒΜΧ). Τι εγινε?
> Περιμεναν ολοι οι επιβατες να αλλαξω θεση (να παω πισω) και ο μηχανοδηγος εβγαλε ανακοινωση (ξεφτιλιζοντας με) οτι ειμαι υπευθηνος για τη καθυστερηση  (το ειχα κανει και πιο παλια, τεσταρα τα αντανακλαστικα)


 :Laughing:  
αυτό θα μπορούσε να ναι ρεπορτάζ του Top Gear (για ποδήλατα)

----------


## leros2004

Σήμερα είναι το τελευταίο για το καλοκαίρι και μεγαλύτερο Freeday της χρονιάς ..

http://www.facebook.com/events/328548417235148/

Όσοι πιστοί προσέλεθετε

----------


## leros2004

Η βολτούλα της Παρασκευής ....

http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/jF2fWEP4d5c

http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/v_heGnBw1gA

----------


## Giorgos18

Το Αγκιστρι με trekking το φερνεις βολτα ή θα μου μεινει στα χερια σε κανα χωματοδρομο?

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Χάρηκα που αυτές τις μέρες που είμαι Αθήνα είδα πολλά ποδήλατα στο δρόμο! Βέβαια ενώ με χαροποιεί να βλέπω ποδηλάτες στο δρόμο έχω πολλές αμφιβολίες για την ασφάλειά τους όταν τους βλέπω να κυκλοφορούν σε μεγάλες/γρήγορες λεωφόρους (π.χ. Βουλιαγμένης) ή επικίνδυνα μέρη (λιμανάκια).

----------


## raspoutiv

> Χάρηκα που αυτές τις μέρες που είμαι Αθήνα είδα πολλά ποδήλατα στο δρόμο! Βέβαια ενώ με χαροποιεί να βλέπω ποδηλάτες στο δρόμο έχω πολλές αμφιβολίες για την ασφάλειά τους όταν τους βλέπω να κυκλοφορούν σε μεγάλες/γρήγορες λεωφόρους (π.χ. Βουλιαγμένης) ή επικίνδυνα μέρη (λιμανάκια).


με τις πρώτες βροχές τους θέλω  :Razz:

----------


## leros2004

Τι να μας κάνουν οι βροχές  :Razz: 

Η πρεμιέρα της προηγούμενης Παρασκευής: http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/lcy7TQaCPzc

Η διαδρομή της τελευταίας Παρασκευής:  http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/p3ByJg7ZR-g

http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/mTeJO-AXTWE

----------


## vamvakoolas

Παιδια μετα απο πολλα χρονια ειχα το 1ο μου ατυχημα Ελλαδα και συγκεκριμμενα Αθηνα.. :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Sorry: 

Στα πλαισια της εβδομαδας χωρις ΙΧ το σαββατο (που εκλεισε και η πανεπιστημιου) ειχε και brevet (κατι μεταξυ αγωνα και freeday με αγωνιστικα ποδηλατα) που τερματιζε Θησειο...

Για να μη πολυλογω απεναντι απο το καλλιμαρμαρο που αρχιζει να κατηφοριζει ενας οδηγος με εκλεισε με αποτελεσμα η ροδα μου να σφηνωθει στις ραγες του τραμ (ακριβως στη στροφη για ζαππειο). Εκεινη τη στιγμη πήγαινα με 35 χλμ/ωρα με αποτελεσμα 
-μικροζημιες στο ποδηλατο (περιπου 60 ευρ)
-βαθουλωμα στο κρανος (ΤΟ ΚΡΑΝΟΣ ΣΩΖΕΙ)
-εγκαυμα στο χερι (συρθηκα στην ασφαλτο)

αν και οδηγουσα αγωνιστικο ποδηλατο (κουρσα) αν δεν εκανα τοσα χρονια ΜΤΒ θα ωστε να ξερω να πεφτω...θα σας ειχα αφησει. Οποτε ΜΤΒ για να γλιτωνουμε πτωσεις :Razz: 
(ο οδηγος περαν του σοκ σταματησε ενδιαφερθηκε και νομιζε οτι στη καλυτερη θα την ειχα γλιτωσει με σπασμενο χερι/ποδι, οταν με ειδε να συνεχιζω επαθε 2ο σοκ)

Υ.Γ: Τελικα πολυ @#$@$ες οι διοργανωτες μιας και αποτι εμαθα και αλλοι ποδηλατες ειχαν ατυχηματα στο κεντρο και μαλιστα ενας συγκουστηκε με τουριστρια στο μουσειο της ακροπολης :Evil:  :Evil:  :Thumb down:  φαντασου δηλαδη να κανεις 200+ χλμ (ολο το γυρο της αττικης)και στα τελευταια μετρα να ρισκαρεις τη ζωη σου :Whistle:

----------


## raspoutiv

κλασσικά το πιο επικίνδυνο είναι να ποδηλατείς μέσα γκρουπ. όλο και κάποιος δε θα προσέξει, θα φρενάρει απότομα, θα κόψει άγαρμπα, θα παει να περάσει σφήνα, και θα γίνει η ζημιά. 

καλά που δεν έπαθες τίποτα σοβαρό
αλλά ρε αθεόφοβε, με στραπατσαρισμένο ποδήλατο και γδαρμένος, πήγες να συνεχίσεις την κούρσα;  :Very Happy: 
τι ζημιά έπαθε το κουρσάκι; ζάντα φαντάζομαι και τι άλλο;

----------


## leros2004

Το '''επεισοδιακό'' freeday της Παρασκευής: http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/g5jTXIpz644

Η επιστροφή με πολλές όμως παρακάμψεις απο την πορεία του Freeday ...

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Για να μη πολυλογω απεναντι απο το καλλιμαρμαρο που αρχιζει να κατηφοριζει ενας οδηγος με εκλεισε με αποτελεσμα η ροδα μου να σφηνωθει στις ραγες του τραμ (ακριβως στη στροφη για ζαππειο). Εκεινη τη στιγμη πήγαινα με 35 χλμ/ωρα με αποτελεσμα
> -μικροζημιες στο ποδηλατο (περιπου 60 ευρ)
> -βαθουλωμα στο κρανος (ΤΟ ΚΡΑΝΟΣ ΣΩΖΕΙ)
> -εγκαυμα στο χερι (συρθηκα στην ασφαλτο)


Aκριβώς στο ίδιο σημείο σε ένα freeday κάνει ένας "Προσοχή στις ΡΑΓΕΣ" και εκέινη την ώρα ακριβως μπροστά μου τρώει μια τουμπα η μπροστινή, πολύ άσχημη, φόραγε και κράνος και χτύπησε στο σαγόνι  :Sad:  πρέπει να πόνεσε πάρα πολύ αν και σηκώθηκε, οχι εχουν χτυπήσει με το σαγόνι ή στο σαγόνι, καταλαβαίνουν γιατί το λέω...

Οπότε προσοχή και πάλι προσοχή, Κωστή ελπίζω να σου έμεινε και καμία σέξυ ουλή  :Razz: 

Περαστικά και προσοχή.

Λέρε γιατι επεισοδιακό το τελευταίο freeday?

----------


## sdikr

> Aκριβώς στο ίδιο σημείο σε ένα freeday κάνει ένας "Προσοχή στις ΡΑΓΕΣ" και εκέινη την ώρα ακριβως μπροστά μου τρώει μια τουμπα η μπροστινή, πολύ άσχημη, φόραγε και κράνος και χτύπησε στο σαγόνι  πρέπει να πόνεσε πάρα πολύ αν και σηκώθηκε, οχι εχουν χτυπήσει με το σαγόνι ή στο σαγόνι, καταλαβαίνουν γιατί το λέω...
> 
> Οπότε προσοχή και πάλι προσοχή, Κωστή ελπίζω να σου έμεινε και καμία σέξυ ουλή 
> 
> Περαστικά και προσοχή.
> 
> Λέρε γιατι επεισοδιακό το τελευταίο freeday?


Ασε το έχω δοκιμάσει σε μηχανάκι,  να φόρας κράνη,  μπουφάν, προστασίες και να πέφτεις και να σκάς με το σαγόνι ouch

----------


## leros2004

> Aκριβώς στο ίδιο σημείο σε ένα freeday κάνει ένας "Προσοχή στις ΡΑΓΕΣ" και εκέινη την ώρα ακριβως μπροστά μου τρώει μια τουμπα η μπροστινή, πολύ άσχημη, φόραγε και κράνος και χτύπησε στο σαγόνι  πρέπει να πόνεσε πάρα πολύ αν και σηκώθηκε, οχι εχουν χτυπήσει με το σαγόνι ή στο σαγόνι, καταλαβαίνουν γιατί το λέω...
> 
> Οπότε προσοχή και πάλι προσοχή, Κωστή ελπίζω να σου έμεινε και καμία σέξυ ουλή 
> 
> Περαστικά και προσοχή.
> 
> Λέρε γιατι επεισοδιακό το τελευταίο freeday?



Τιποτα το ανησυχητικό έπεσε μια ''busa'' πάνω σε 2 ποδηλατες με καμιά 100αρια χιλιόμετρα ....  :Embarassed:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Σοβαρά μιλάς; Είναι εντάξει οι άνθρωποι; Πως έγινε;

Μίλα μωρεεεεεε  :Razz:

----------


## blade_

> Παιδια μετα απο πολλα χρονια ειχα το 1ο μου ατυχημα Ελλαδα και συγκεκριμμενα Αθηνα..
> 
> Στα πλαισια της εβδομαδας χωρις ΙΧ το σαββατο (που εκλεισε και η πανεπιστημιου) ειχε και brevet (κατι μεταξυ αγωνα και freeday με αγωνιστικα ποδηλατα) που τερματιζε Θησειο...
> 
> Για να μη πολυλογω απεναντι απο το καλλιμαρμαρο που αρχιζει να κατηφοριζει ενας οδηγος με εκλεισε με αποτελεσμα η ροδα μου να σφηνωθει στις ραγες του τραμ (ακριβως στη στροφη για ζαππειο). Εκεινη τη στιγμη πήγαινα με 35 χλμ/ωρα με αποτελεσμα 
> -μικροζημιες στο ποδηλατο (περιπου 60 ευρ)
> -βαθουλωμα στο κρανος (ΤΟ ΚΡΑΝΟΣ ΣΩΖΕΙ)
> -εγκαυμα στο χερι (συρθηκα στην ασφαλτο)
> 
> ...


περαστικα!θα σε αποζημειωσει?

----------


## leros2004

Απο θαύμα δεν είχαμε θύματα ..... 

Στην επιστροφή στο φανάρι του Καβουριου, ξεκινήσαμε να βγαίνουμε στη παραλιακή .... Κάποια  στιγμή ακούγονται (χωρις να φαίνονται) μηχανές να ''ανοίγουν'', (χαλαρά αρχισα να μετακινούμαι προς το διάζωμα) σε χρόνο ντε τε φτάνουν στην ανηφορική ευθεία στο το ρεύμα προς Βαρη. (Ποδηλάτες αρχίζουν να ανοίγουν  το δρόμο), ο ένας μάλλον δεν πήρε χαμπάρι ότι έχουμε κλείσει το δρόμο και συνεχίζει χωρις να κόβει ταχύτητα... Περίπου στα μισά της ευθείας το παίρνει χαμπάρι και πλακώνεται στα φρένα ... Η μηχανή πάει φιδάκι, φτάνει σε μας (ηταν τυχερός που η μια λωρίδα δεν είχε αμάξι) περνάει απο πίσω μου περίπου 2 ποδήλατα απόσταση και μέχρι να γυρίσω το κεφάλι ακούμε μπαμ..... και σχεδόν ακαριαία πάλι να γκαζώνει ...
Επικρατεί ψηλοπανικός .. εκει που τρελάθηκα είναι, που όταν κατάφερα να πλησιάσω τα ποδήλατα που χτύπησε, δεν υπήρχαν οι αναβάτες .. και νόμιζα οτι τους ειχε εκσφενδονίσει απο εδώ και απο εκεί...   Ευτυχώς τα παιδιά απο οτι εμεθα δεν έπαθαν κατι σοβαρό ... Ενας λιγο στο χερι και ο αλλος στο πόδι

----------


## Νikosanagn

Kαι τι έγινε τελικα έφυγε το βόδι;

Ποιά είναι η ισχύσουσα σελίδα στο facebook ρε παιδιά; Γιατι δεν τους βρίσκω πια;

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Απο θαύμα δεν είχαμε θύματα ..... 
> 
> Στην επιστροφή στο φανάρι του Καβουριου, ξεκινήσαμε να βγαίνουμε στη παραλιακή .... Κάποια  στιγμή ακούγονται (χωρις να φαίνονται) μηχανές να ''ανοίγουν'', (χαλαρά αρχισα να μετακινούμαι προς το διάζωμα) σε χρόνο ντε τε φτάνουν στην ανηφορική ευθεία στο το ρεύμα προς Βαρη. (Ποδηλάτες αρχίζουν να ανοίγουν  το δρόμο), ο ένας μάλλον δεν πήρε χαμπάρι ότι έχουμε κλείσει το δρόμο και συνεχίζει χωρις να κόβει ταχύτητα... Περίπου στα μισά της ευθείας το παίρνει χαμπάρι και πλακώνεται στα φρένα ... Η μηχανή πάει φιδάκι, φτάνει σε μας (ηταν τυχερός που η μια λωρίδα δεν είχε αμάξι) περνάει απο πίσω μου περίπου 2 ποδήλατα απόσταση και μέχρι να γυρίσω το κεφάλι ακούμε μπαμ..... και σχεδόν ακαριαία πάλι να γκαζώνει ...
> Επικρατεί ψηλοπανικός .. εκει που τρελάθηκα είναι, που όταν κατάφερα να πλησιάσω τα ποδήλατα που χτύπησε, δεν υπήρχαν οι αναβάτες .. και νόμιζα οτι τους ειχε εκσφενδονίσει απο εδώ και απο εκεί...   Ευτυχώς τα παιδιά απο οτι εμεθα δεν έπαθαν κατι σοβαρό ... Ενας λιγο στο χερι και ο αλλος στο πόδι


δεν ηξερα το περιστατικο αλλα το εμαθα εδω-> http://www.bmwfans.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=15348


Σχετικα με το δικο μου ο οδηγος (μια παρεα νεαρων ηταν) σταματησε ενδιαφερθηκε.Μαλιστα το δικαιολογησα μιας εκεινη την ωρα ειχε κλεισει η πανεπιστημιου (διοργανωση δημου) και εκλειναν και τις στηλες του ολυμπιου διος, ολοι ειχαν νευρα, σηρινες παντου, χαος

 Εφοσον δεν εγινε ζημια (δικη μου ποδηλατο ολα οκ). Mονος ημουν,το "ποδηλατακι" κανει μια περιουσια (εγω δεν εχω τοσα χρηματα για να το αγοραζα, χορηγια ειναι)

ξαναγραφω παντα κρανος :One thumb up:

----------


## leros2004

> δεν ηξερα το περιστατικο αλλα το εμαθα εδω-> http://www.bmwfans.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=15348


Μόλις του έριξα μια ματιά, απο οτι φαίνεται ήταν SS η μηχανή.. δεν περίμενα τιποτα περισσότερο απο ιδιοκτήτη BMW.... 
Καλά τα σχόλια στο φόρουμ τους είναι απολαυστικά ...





> Kαι τι έγινε τελικα έφυγε το βόδι;
> 
> Ποιά είναι η ισχύσουσα σελίδα στο facebook ρε παιδιά; Γιατι δεν τους βρίσκω πια;


Ναι έφυγε .... οταν θα βρεθεί ξαπλωμένος (θέμα χρόνου είναι) του εύχομαι το ίδιο ακριβώς...

http://www.facebook.com/events/347757115314674/

----------


## Νikosanagn

Μόλις είδα και ένα βίντεο που εχει αναρτήσει μια κοπέλα στην σελίδα του fb, ντάξει τι να πω.

Είναι λίγο περίπλοκο το θέμα και δεν μπορώ να το δώ απο μια οπτική πλευρά κακός μηχανόβιος χτύπησε ποδήλατα.

Το θέμα ειναι οτι και να γίνει και να τρέχεις και να φταις κλπ κλπ, σταματάς να δεις. Είναι όλοι καλά; Χτύπησα κανέναν κάτι ρε παιδί μου, τέλος πάντων, οτι και να πεις ειναι λίγο για τέτοιες απαράδεκτες συμπεριφορές.

Πάντως απο το βίντεο καταλαβαίνεις οτι είχε πιάσει καμιά 200ρα (πρέπει να κόντευε να τερματήσει κάποια ταχύτητα 3η ή 4η λογικά) καλά που είναι η συγκεκριμένη μηχανή και πρόλαβε και φρέναρε αρκετά.

Πιστεύω οτι αμα ψάξουν λίγο θα τον βρουν, η μηχανή είναι πολύ ακριβή, και το δρομολόγιο που ακολουθούσε ο τύπος (ώρα και μέρος) λίγο ασυνίθιστα, οπότε κάτι μπορεί να κάνουν...

----------


## manicx

Σήμερα εμένα ένας άνοιξε πόρτα από το αυτοκίνητο διάπλατα. Δίπλα από τα αριστερά είχα αυτοκίνητο οπότε δεν μπορούσα να ελιχθώ. Το πρωί έκανα έλεγχο και ρύθμιση στα φρένα. Κάθε 48 ώρες τα ελέγχω καθώς μετακινούμαι καθημερινά εντός πόλης. Το ποδήλατο σταμάτησε σε 1.5 μέτρο, 10 εκ πριν πέσω στην πόρτα. Αν τα είχα 'γραμμένα' όλα, θα είχα φάει την πόρτα και θα είχα χτυπήσει και με τον οδηγό. Έλεγχος τα φρένα παιδιά, μέσα στην πόλη ποτέ μην το αγνοείτε. Και τα λάστιχα, μην τα αφήσετε να γίνουν slick...

----------


## Nighthunter

Έχω μια (ίσως αφελή για τους γνωρίζοντες) απορία.
Έχω ένα trekking με 21 ταχύτητες. Ας υποθέσουμε ότι κινούμαστε σε ένα δρόμο με "καλή" ταχύτητα δηλαδή γρήγορο γρανάζωμα (μεγάλο δίσκο μπροστά/μικρό πίσω) και χρειαστεί να φρενάρουμε απότομα για κάποιο λόγο πριν προλάβουμε να αλλάξουμε ταχύτητα. Από στάση (και ειδικά αν ο δρόμος είναι και λίγο ανηφορικός) είναι δύσκολο να ξεκινήσεις με το ίδιο γρανάζωμα. Πόσο γρήγορα πρέπει να στροφάρεις πριν αλλάξεις ταχύτητα; Γιατί στο δικό μου που μου έχει τύχει αυτό κανα δυο φορές κι έχω δοκιμάσει να αλλάξω ταχύτητα πριν αρχίσω να πεταλάρω γρήγορα (αφού είναι ζόρικο το ξεκίνημα) η αλλαγή δεν γίνεται καλά ή δεν γίνεται καν πριν περάσουν λίγα μέτρα. 
Ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός...  :Smile:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Έχω μια (ίσως αφελή για τους γνωρίζοντες) απορία.
> Έχω ένα trekking με 21 ταχύτητες. Ας υποθέσουμε ότι κινούμαστε σε ένα δρόμο με "καλή" ταχύτητα δηλαδή γρήγορο γρανάζωμα (μεγάλο δίσκο μπροστά/μικρό πίσω) και χρειαστεί να φρενάρουμε απότομα για κάποιο λόγο πριν προλάβουμε να αλλάξουμε ταχύτητα. Από στάση (και ειδικά αν ο δρόμος είναι και λίγο ανηφορικός) είναι δύσκολο να ξεκινήσεις με το ίδιο γρανάζωμα. Πόσο γρήγορα πρέπει να στροφάρεις πριν αλλάξεις ταχύτητα; Γιατί στο δικό μου που μου έχει τύχει αυτό κανα δυο φορές κι έχω δοκιμάσει να αλλάξω ταχύτητα πριν αρχίσω να πεταλάρω γρήγορα (αφού είναι ζόρικο το ξεκίνημα) η αλλαγή δεν γίνεται καλά ή δεν γίνεται καν πριν περάσουν λίγα μέτρα. 
> Ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός...


Βασικά αυτό είναι ένα πρόβλημα γενικά αν ξεχαστείς και δεν κατεβάσεις ταχύτητα πριν φρενάρεις, εγώ τον τελευταίο χρόνο το εχω συνιθήσει και όταν παω κάπου ψηλογρήγορα απλά κατεβάζω ταχύτητα λιγο πριν φρενάρω, το καλό με αυτό ειναι οτι όταν εχεις κάποια ταχύτητα και κατεβάσεις αμέσως η ταχύτητα κατεβαίνει πανεύκολα, με μια πεταλιά οσο χρειάζεται για να μπει η αλυσίδα στον δίσκο, ενώ στο ξεκίνημα είναι πιο δύσκολα τα πράγματα. 

Απλά προσπάθησε όταν πας να σταματήσεις να βάζεις την ταχύτητα με την οποία θα ξεκινήσεις μετά (να κατεβάζεις δηλαδη).

----------


## Mouse Potato

Θέλει ιδιαίτερη προσοχή σε τέτοιες αλλαγές. Σε γενικές γραμμές δεν συνιστάται η αλλαγή ταχυτήτων από στάση. Ιδιαίτερα εάν το σασμάν σου δεν είναι και κάποιας αξιόπιστης σειράς μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα.

Να φροντίζεις να "περνάς" την επιθυμητή ταχύτητα πριν την ανηφόρα. Εγώ κατεβάζω ταχύτητα καθώς φρενάρω (για την ακρίβεια όταν αφήνω την μανέτα μετά από το πρώτο δυνατό φρενάρισμα) ή ελάχιστα ms ( :Razz: ) πριν χρειαστώ τα φρένα μου και ενώ πεταλάρω.

Προσοχή λοιπόν στις αλλαγές.

Extra tip: Να κοιτάς πάντα η αλυσίδα σου να είναι σε ευθεία και να μην είναι στραβή. Πχ. αν έχεις 3 δίσκους μπροστά και 7άρα κασέτα πίσω, να αποφεύγεις να χρησιμοποιείς 1ο δίσκο μπροστά και 7η ταχύτητα πίσω.

----------


## Nighthunter

Πάντα κατεβάζω ταχύτητα όταν περιμένω να σταματήσω (φανάρι πχ). Απλά πεταλάρω στον "αέρα" όσο χρειάζεται. Γι΄αυτό ρώτησα γι' απότομο φρενάρισμα που δεν προλαβαίνεις να κατεβάσεις (αν σου πεταχτεί κάποιος πχ). Σε στάση δεν αλλάζω ποτέ. Στην ανάγκη (κι αν είναι ανηφόρα) θα σηκώσω τον πίσω τροχό και θα αλλάξω ταχύτητα με μια πεταλιά εύκολα. Απλά έλεγα μήπως ξέρει κάποιος το ιδανικό στροφάρισμα από στάση πριν αλλάξεις ταχύτητα.
Στραβή αλυσίδα δεν έχω, τα ξέρω τα κόλπα  :Smile:

----------


## tsigarid

Δεν παίζει ρόλο με τι ταχύτητα (κίνησης) αλλάζεις ταχύτητα, απλά δεν πρέπει να "ζορίζεις" το ποδήλατο τη στιγμή της αλλαγής, πχ μην κάνεις ορθοπεταλιά. Και με 2km/h μπορείς να αλλάξεις, αρκεί να κάνεις χαλαρά πετάλι.

----------


## Nighthunter

> Δεν παίζει ρόλο με τι ταχύτητα (κίνησης) αλλάζεις ταχύτητα, απλά δεν πρέπει να "ζορίζεις" το ποδήλατο τη στιγμή της αλλαγής, πχ μην κάνεις ορθοπεταλιά. Και με 2km/h μπορείς να αλλάξεις, αρκεί να κάνεις χαλαρά πετάλι.


Ναι αυτό είναι. Προφανώς όταν ξεκινάς με βαρύ πάτημα ζορίζεται παραπάνω μέχρι να "ρολάρεις".

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## ipo

Κλασσικό το πρόβλημα που περιγράφεις, οπότε πρέπει να είσαι προνοητικός. Αν ξεχαστείς ή δεν προλάβεις, δεν αλλάζεις ταχύτητα σε στάση. Ξεκινάς ορθοπεταλιά σιγά-σιγά και μετά αλλάζεις, αφού επιταχύνει το ποδήλατο και καθίσεις στη σέλα.

Αν τύχει το παραπάνω και έχεις μπροστά ανηφόρα, το καλύτερο είναι να κάνεις αυτό που έγραψες:



> Στην ανάγκη (κι αν είναι ανηφόρα) θα σηκώσω τον πίσω τροχό και θα αλλάξω ταχύτητα με μια πεταλιά εύκολα.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Eίναι λίγο επίπονο πάντως για τα σασμανάκια η αλλαγή με τόση πίεση (ανηφόρα ορθοπεταλία κλπ).

----------


## raspoutiv

> Eίναι λίγο επίπονο πάντως για τα σασμανάκια η αλλαγή με τόση πίεση (ανηφόρα ορθοπεταλία κλπ).


είναι επίπονο και καταστροφικό για τα γόνατα. καλύτερα αν σου τύχει να κάνεις το κόλπο με τον υψωμένο τροχό, κι ας φαίνεται αστείο στους γύρω. το πρόβλημα είναι πως για να γίνει καλά αυτό πρέπει να έχεις πετάλια που να κουμπώνουν με τα παπούτσια γιατί με 1 πόδι κάνεις μόνο τη μισή πεταλιά.
εγώ αν την πάθω σε ανηφόρα έτσι, κατεβαίνω λίγο πίσω κι αλλάζω ταχύτητα τότε, αν το επιτρέπει ο δρόμος κι η κίνηση δλδ. είναι μη σου τύχει

----------


## ipo

> Eίναι λίγο επίπονο πάντως για τα σασμανάκια η αλλαγή με τόση πίεση (ανηφόρα ορθοπεταλία κλπ).


Φυσικά και είναι επίπονο, δεν πρέπει να το κάνουμε ποτέ. Ανέφερα ότι κάνεις αν μπορείς ορθοπεταλιά με την ταχύτητα που έχεις, κατόπιν κάθεσαι στη σέλα και κάνεις πετάλι χωρίς πίεση και τότε αλλάζεις ταχύτητα.

Έχω δει εκτροχιαστές να στραβώνουν και νύχια εκτροχιαστών να σπάνε με αλλαγή σε ανηφόρα. Σε εμένα άλλαξε μόνη της η ταχύτητα σε μία ανάβαση, όταν έκανα ορθοπεταλιά με πίεση και έσπασε δόντι από γρανάζι πίσω.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Άρρωστο...




ΥΓ: WD-40 σε ποδήλατο αρκετών χιλιάδων ευρώ;;  :Wall:

----------


## raspoutiv

και χωρίς αναρτήσεις! άκρως εντυπωσιακό

μου δωσε κάποιες ιδέες αλλά μου ριξε και το ηθικό τελείως. εγώ δεν κάνω τίποτα από όλα αυτά - άλλο αν είναι άχρηστα

btw, πρέπει το όλο βίντεο να έγινε για να διαφημιστεί η Pinarello και τα πανάκριβα ποδήλατά της  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Πιο πολύ για διαφήμιση του WD-40 μου κάνει...  :Razz: 

Είδατε τι μπορεί να κάνει ένα ποδήλατο 12 χιλιάδων (και βάλε) ευρώ;  :Cool:

----------


## raspoutiv

> Πιο πολύ για διαφήμιση του WD-40 μου κάνει... 
> 
> Είδατε τι μπορεί να κάνει ένα ποδήλατο 12 χιλιάδων (και βάλε) ευρώ;


αυτό που δε δείχνει το video, είναι το πόσα διαφορετικά ποδήλατα χρησιμοποιήθηκαν. γιατί μετά από κάθε τέτοια καταπόνηση, ή και ατύχημα, όλο και κάτι θα στράβωνε  :Smile:

----------


## alekan

> ΥΓ: WD-40 σε ποδήλατο αρκετών χιλιάδων ευρώ;;


Πλάκα κάνεις;
Το WD-40 είναι ότι κοντινότερο στη θεότητα έχει δημιουργήσει ο άνθρωπος.

*Spoiler:*




 :Razz:

----------


## tsigarid

Έχω αρχίσει να κάνω πολύ περισσότερο ποδήλατο απ' ότι έκανα, γιατί μετακόμισα και αυξήθηκε η διαδρομή προς τη δουλειά, και ως προς την απόσταση αλλά και ως προς τον βαθμό δυσκολίας, καθώς δεν είναι επίπεδη πλέον. Έχω αρχίσει να δυσκολεύομαι να φορέσω τα παντελόνια μου, γιατί με στενέυουν στους γοφούς! Θα πρέπει να αλλάξω γκαρνταρόμπα μπαμπαστρούμφ; Μόνο αυτό μας έλειπε...

----------


## raspoutiv

τουμπάνιασες δλδ  :Razz: 

αυτά είναι  :Wink:

----------


## George978

9$ http://www.reuters.com/video/2012/10...6&refresh=true

----------


## Zus

Με κατάλληλη playlist στην χθεσινή βόλτα, ένιωσα σαν να τρέχω στον γύρο της Γαλλίας, να οδηγώ την κούρσα και χωρίς... μεταγγίσης αίματος  :ROFL:

----------


## senkradvii

Kαλά εδώ που βρήκα σπίτι για να ανέβω από το κέντρο της πόλης κάνω 1-1.5χλμ μόνο ανηφόρα έχοντας σε μερικά σημεία κλίση >30%. Έχω λιώσει μιλάμε.  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Έτσι έτσι, να κουραστεί και λίγο η Ηλέκτρα...  :Razz:

----------


## senkradvii

> Έτσι έτσι, να κουραστεί και λίγο η Ηλέκτρα...


Αν και δεν είναι για τέτοια μια χαρά την βγάζει η δόλια! Βέβαια είμαι σίγουρος πως εγώ κουράζομαι πολύ περισσότερο από εκείνη.  :Razz:

----------


## leros2004

Το χθεσινό ωραίο Freeday !! 

http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/j3tqGFzKBXA

----------


## Tiven

> Το χθεσινό ωραίο Freeday !! 
> 
> http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/j3tqGFzKBXA


Σας είδα (και σας μίλησα) με το αμάξι λίγο πριν ξεκινήσετε, δυστυχώς είχα το ποδήλατο στο Καματερό εκείνη την στιγμή  :Razz:

----------


## leros2004

Το χθεσινό μακρυυυυ freeday http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/gVmjHxq3uvU  :Goodnight:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Τα ποδήλατα που τα βάζετε όταν πάτε στη δουλειά; Εκεί που ήμουν πέρσι ήταν σχετικά επαρχεία, χρησιμοποιούσε πολύς κόσμος ποδήλατο και ήταν σχετικά ασφαλές το να το δέσεις έξω από το κτήριο. Τώρα που είμαι κέντρο πόλη φοβάμαι να το αφήσω έξω γιατί και ακριβό ποδήλατο είναι αλλά και κλέβουν αβέρτα. Στο κτήριο της δουλειάς δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει χώρος για να το βάζω.

Για ρίξτε καμιά ιδέα γιατί είναι κρίμα να μην το αξιοποιώ.

----------


## megahead13

Και 'γω σε περιοχή ασφαλής είμαι οπότε το αφήνω έξω από την είσοδο του κτιρίου. Καμιά φορά το βάζω μέσα (πχ, αυτές τις μέρες που προέκυψε πρόβλημα με το wire lock που είχα και περιμένω να μου έρθει το λουκέτο που παρήγγειλα) αν και κανονικά το property management έχει στείλει ραβασάκι που απαγορεύει ρητά ποδήλατα εντός του κτιρίου  :Whistle:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Σκεφτόμουν και την περίπτωση της ασφάλισης αλλά τη βλέπω τη δουλειά: και θα μου το κλέψουν και η ασφάλεια θα βρει ένα παραθυράκι για να μη με πληρώσει ή να μου δώσει ψίχουλα.

----------


## megahead13

Δεν το έχω ψάξει αλλά δε νομίζω ότι αξίζει

----------


## Νikosanagn

Βασικά για μένα η μόνη λύση στην περίπτωσή σου, είναι ένα καλό πολύ καλό πέταλο, (τουλάχιστον 10% της αξίας του ποδηλάτου, εκτός και αν εχεις κανένα πανάκριβο) όπου θα πιάνει στον σκελετό και σε κάποια καλή κολώνα η ταμπέλα.

- - - Updated - - -

Για ρίξε μια ματιά: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kryptonite-Y...067125&sr=8-12


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kryptonite-Y...067168&sr=8-21

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Abus-City-Ch...067487&sr=8-15

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

καλά η δεύτερη είναι όλα τα λεφτά. Είναι για να σκοτώσεις άνθρωπο, όχι για να δέσεις ποδήλατο  :Razz: 
Έχω αυτή που νομίζω ότι είναι αρκετά καλή αλλά μάλλον πιο αδύναμη από αυτές που έδειξες.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Πολύ καλή είναι... συμπιεσμένο ατσάλι, μια χαρά είσαι, αλλα και πάλι ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.

----------


## megahead13

Πολύ καλή αυτή που έχεις Πράκτωρ. Τη σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ, αλλά πρώτον είναι Γερμανική  :Razz:  και δεύτερον δεν ήθελα να δώσω πάνω από £30-35. Σε αυτό το στυλ έχει και η Trelock (αλλά επίσης Γερμανική  :Razz:   :Razz:  και πάνω από το χρηματικό όριο που είχα θέσει). Μου άρεσε πολύ και η Kryptonite Evolution Series 4 1055 mini integrated chain. Τελικά παρήγγειλα αυτό το πέταλο της OnGuard από Amazon που δίνει και καλώδιο:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Onguard-Pitb...2075738&sr=8-1

Γενικά είδα πως η OnGuard έχει εξαιρετικές κριτικές και σχετικά καλύτερες τιμές από Kryptonite και Abus στις αντίστοιχου επιπέδου ασφάλειας σειρές  :Wink: 

Mια πολύ ωραία, αλλά ακριβή λύση που πήρε το μάτι μου είναι αυτή:

http://tigrlock.com/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wA9KcYWhnmY

- - - Updated - - -

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω αυτή:

http://www.masterlock.com/product_de...ikeLocks/8200D

Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και για πιο kinky καταστάσεις  :Razz:

----------


## tsigarid

Έχω τη δεύτερη που έδειξε ο Νίκος, είναι πολύ καλή αλλά όταν την κουβαλάω στην πλάτη είναι σαν να κουβαλάω το μενίρ του Οβελίξ... Σκεφτόμουνα για την Kryptonite -forgetaboutit- New York, αλλά δεν μπορώ να αποφασίσω να δώσω τόσα λεφτά....

----------


## c4lex

> Ξέχασα να αναφέρω αυτή:
> 
> http://www.masterlock.com/product_de...ikeLocks/8200D
> 
> Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και για πιο kinky καταστάσεις


Ό, τι έχει στρογγυλό κλειδί, άστο για τις kinky καταστάσεις, που και στον παροξυσμό να ξεχάσεις τα κλειδιά να το ανοίγεις με ένα bic!  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-LWGJzglho

----------


## leros2004

> Πολύ καλή αυτή που έχεις Πράκτωρ. Τη σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ, αλλά πρώτον είναι Γερμανική  και δεύτερον δεν ήθελα να δώσω πάνω από £30-35. Σε αυτό το στυλ έχει και η Trelock (αλλά επίσης Γερμανική   και πάνω από το χρηματικό όριο που είχα θέσει). Μου άρεσε πολύ και η Kryptonite Evolution Series 4 1055 mini integrated chain. Τελικά παρήγγειλα αυτό το πέταλο της OnGuard από Amazon που δίνει και καλώδιο:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Onguard-Pitb...2075738&sr=8-1
> 
> Γενικά είδα πως η OnGuard έχει εξαιρετικές κριτικές και σχετικά καλύτερες τιμές από Kryptonite και Abus στις αντίστοιχου επιπέδου ασφάλειας σειρές 
> 
> Mια πολύ ωραία, αλλά ακριβή λύση που πήρε το μάτι μου είναι αυτή:
> 
> http://tigrlock.com/
> ...


Είσαι σε πολύ καλό δρόμο ... με αυτή που παράγγειλες  αλλά .... φοβάμαι ότι είναι κοντή δεν θα σε βολέψει ... 

Φιλαράκι έχει αυτή http://www.baxevanismoto.com/index.p...access&ids=325 (και αν εξαιρέσεις τη βάση που δεν είναι και η καλύτερη) είναι μια χαρά αλλά οριακή για κλέιδωμα σε καγκελα ...

----------


## megahead13

> Ό, τι έχει στρογγυλό κλειδί, άστο για τις kinky καταστάσεις, που και στον παροξυσμό να ξεχάσεις τα κλειδιά να το ανοίγεις με ένα bic! 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-LWGJzglho


Δεν ισχύει για τις συγκεκριμένες. Ήταν το πρώτο πράγμα που δοκίμασαν όλοι απ' ότι είδα στα ποδηλατοφόρουμ. Οι χειροπέδες τις Masterlock παραβιάζονται έτσι:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBnBOoOdA54

Απ' ότι είδα πάντως πρώην ποδηλατοκλέφτες λένε πως τεχνικές σαν την παραπάνω θέλουν πάρα πολλή εξάσκηση, ενώ όσοι φτάνουν σε τέτοιο επίπεδο δεν ασχολούνται ιδιαίτερα (έως καθόλου) με ποδήλάτα  :Whistle: 




> Είσαι σε πολύ καλό δρόμο ... με αυτή που παράγγειλες  αλλά .... φοβάμαι ότι είναι κοντή δεν θα σε βολέψει ... 
> 
> Φιλαράκι έχει αυτή http://www.baxevanismoto.com/index.p...access&ids=325 (και αν εξαιρέσεις τη βάση που δεν είναι και η καλύτερη) είναι μια χαρά αλλά οριακή για κλέιδωμα σε καγκελα ...


Αρχικά σκεφτόμουν την mini αλυσίδα από την Evolution Series 4 της Kryptonite. Τιμή ελάχιστα παραπάνω από το OnGuard Pitbull, μόνο 2kg βάρος, εύκολα μεταφέρσιμη στην τσάντα πλάτης ή σε τσαντάκι ποδηλάτου. Απέρριψα την ιδέα αυτή (αλυσίδα συν τσαντάκι) και είπα να προτιμήσω το πέταλο της OnGuard παρ' όλο που είδα στις διάφορες κριτικές ότι η βάση που έχει δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο. Όσον αφορά το μέγεθος δε χρειάζομαι κάτι παραπάνω. Εδώ άλλοι κάνουν δουλειά με τα mini πέταλα  :Smile:  Στη δουλειά και στο σούπερ μάρκετ που πάω έχει θέσεις για ποδήλατα σαν κι αυτή:



Τώρα για 5-10' στάση σε σημείο που δε χωράει το πέταλο θα έχω και το καλώδιο. Αν και γενικά εδώ που είμαι τα πράγματα είναι ήρεμα (φτου σκόρδα να μην το ματιάξουμε  :Bless: ). Δεν είναι σαν πχ το Λονδίνο (ξαναφτύνουμε να μην το ματιάξουμε  :Bless: ). Δε θα ήθελες να δεις με τι κλείδωνα το ποδηλατάκι μου μέχρι τώρα. Την Πέμπτη που μου κόλλησε το καλώδιο που είχα πάρει για το πρώτο φθηνιάρικο ποδήλατο από το Halfrauds ( :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ), μέσα σε 5' το είχα κόψει με σιδεροπριονάκι από το εργαστήριο που έχουμε στη δουλειά  :Whistle:  Το έχω κρατήσει το κομμένο πλέον καλώδιο γιατί θέλω να το βγάλω φωτογραφία και να την ποστάρω εδώ  :Smile:

----------


## leros2004

Το καλώδιο να μην το υπολογίζεις σαν ασφάλεια, ενα απλό συρματόσχοινο είναι.... μην το εμπιστευτείς ποτέ.... κόβεται σαν βούτυρο .. 

Βαριά βαριά για τη σέλα κάνει ....

Είναι οπως αυτό που έκοψες ....  :Wink:

----------


## megahead13

Εννοείται πως δεν περίμενα τίποτα καλύτερο  :Smile:

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Έχω τη δεύτερη που έδειξε ο Νίκος, είναι πολύ καλή αλλά όταν την κουβαλάω στην πλάτη είναι σαν να κουβαλάω το μενίρ του Οβελίξ... Σκεφτόμουνα για την Kryptonite -forgetaboutit- New York, αλλά δεν μπορώ να αποφασίσω να δώσω τόσα λεφτά....


Μην νομίζεις οτι θα είναι ελαφρύ, πάλυ θεόβαρυ θα είναι, και πιστεύω οτι είναι τόσο μικρή η διαφορά για να κάνεις αυτή την αγορά εφόσον έχεις ήδη μια τόσο καλή κλειδαριά.

----------


## raspoutiv

πάρτε αμάξι να είστε σίγουροι. τι το θέλετε το ποδήλατο; 
γίνεστε και μούσκεμα

----------


## Νikosanagn

Dat troll.

----------


## raspoutiv

trollοθέμα είναι αυτό της ασφάλειας του ποδηλάτου

το έχουμε συζητήσει αρκετές φορές εδώ μέσα. αν κάποιος δε μπορεί να ζήσει με το άγχος της κλοπής του ποδηλάτου του, μπορεί 
να κυκλοφορεί με 10κιλά ατσάλι, 
να βάζει 3-4 λουκέτα με κωδικούς και κλειδιά, 
να νοικιάσει θέση parking και να το αφήνει δεμένο εκεί,
να πάρει σπαστό και να το κουβαλάει και στην τουαλέτα ακόμα,
να στήσει σύστημα παρακολούθησης του ποδηλάτου του με κάμερες στην κοντινή κολόνα, 
να βάλει sim κάρτα στο σκελετό ώστε να το βρίσκει από το σύστημα παρακολούθησης της Vodafone, 
να εκπαιδεύσει σκύλο να στέκεται πάντα δίπλα στο όχημα, 
να προσλάβει bikeguard να το παρακολουθεί από τη γωνία, 
να βάλει προϊδοποιητικές ταμπέλες πως είναι φίλος του Τσακ Νόρις 

αλλά και πάλι με το άγχος θα μείνει
αν κάνετε κάτι από τα παραπάνω ή κάτι ακόμα πιο διεστραμμένο, γράψτε το εδώ να ευθυμήσουμε και πάρτε αυτοκίνητο. κοστίζει και λιγότερο αν πάθει κάτι  :Blink:

----------


## Giorgos18

Αν θες να ξερεις τα δεδομενα στην ασφαλεια αλλαζουν.

Μια κλειδαρια που χτες ηταν κομπλε, σημερα υπαρχει βιντεο που την εχουν σπασει.

Επισης, δεν εχουμε ολοι 100+ ευρω για κλειδαριες, οποτε το να μοιραζομαστε συνεχεια εμπειριες και γνωμες μονο κακο δεν κανει.

Οποτε, αν εσενα σε ενοχλει που το συζητανε τα παιδια, μπορεις απλα να μην ανοιγεις το τοπικ.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Eπίσης πολύ καλή λύση, την κάνω πολύ συχνά εγώ του λάχιστον, είναι να αφήνεις το ποδήλατο κλειδωμένο εννοείται, σε μέρι που δεν το αφήνουν όλοι, να βρίσκεις θέσεις πιο απομονωμένες, βέβαια έχει και αυτό το ρίσκο του, γιατί μπορεί εκει να κάνεις κάποιος την "δουλειά" του ανενόχλητος, αλλα τα ποιό ποδήλατα που κλέβονται κλέβονται απο μέρη με πολλά ποδήλατα, που κάποιος μπορεί να οτ κλέψει κάνοντας και οτι είναι δικό του.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Αν θες να ξερεις τα δεδομενα στην ασφαλεια αλλαζουν.
> 
> Μια κλειδαρια που χτες ηταν κομπλε, σημερα υπαρχει βιντεο που την εχουν σπασει.
> 
> Επισης, δεν εχουμε ολοι 100+ ευρω για κλειδαριες, οποτε το να μοιραζομαστε συνεχεια εμπειριες και γνωμες μονο κακο δεν κανει.
> 
> Οποτε, αν εσενα σε ενοχλει που το συζητανε τα παιδια, μπορεις απλα να μην ανοιγεις το τοπικ.


εγώ δε σου είπα να πάρεις 100€ κλειδωνιά ούτε πως υπάρχει απόλυτο σύστημα ασφάλειας
εγώ είπα πως με τέτοια φοβία απλά ο κόσμος δεν στρέφεται στο ποδήλατο

πόσο κοστίζει να αλλάζεις ένα καθρέφτη στο αμάξι ξέρεις;
βάψιμο μετά από γρατσουνιά;
παρμπρίζ;
και σου ανέφερα μόνο τα ελαφρά περιστατικά

----------


## tsigarid

> Μην νομίζεις οτι θα είναι ελαφρύ, πάλυ θεόβαρυ θα είναι, και πιστεύω οτι είναι τόσο μικρή η διαφορά για να κάνεις αυτή την αγορά εφόσον έχεις ήδη μια τόσο καλή κλειδαριά.


Θέλω να έχω 2 κλειδαριές, για να κλειδώνω και τις 2 ρόδες ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> εγώ δε σου είπα να πάρεις 100€ κλειδωνιά ούτε πως υπάρχει απόλυτο σύστημα ασφάλειας
> εγώ είπα πως με τέτοια φοβία απλά ο κόσμος δεν στρέφεται στο ποδήλατο
> 
> πόσο κοστίζει να αλλάζεις ένα καθρέφτη στο αμάξι ξέρεις;
> βάψιμο μετά από γρατσουνιά;
> παρμπρίζ;
> και σου ανέφερα μόνο τα ελαφρά περιστατικά


ξέρουμε πόσο κάνουν αυτά και ίσως να κάνουν λιγότερο από το ποδήλατό μας. Επιπλέον πέρα από αμάξι υπαρχει και μετρό κλπ. Τελείως ανούσιο post, όπως και το παρακάτω




> trollοθέμα είναι αυτό της ασφάλειας του ποδηλάτου
> 
> το έχουμε συζητήσει αρκετές φορές εδώ μέσα. αν κάποιος δε μπορεί να ζήσει με το άγχος της κλοπής του ποδηλάτου του, μπορεί 
> να κυκλοφορεί με 10κιλά ατσάλι, 
> να βάζει 3-4 λουκέτα με κωδικούς και κλειδιά, 
> να νοικιάσει θέση parking και να το αφήνει δεμένο εκεί,
> να πάρει σπαστό και να το κουβαλάει και στην τουαλέτα ακόμα,
> να στήσει σύστημα παρακολούθησης του ποδηλάτου του με κάμερες στην κοντινή κολόνα, 
> να βάλει sim κάρτα στο σκελετό ώστε να το βρίσκει από το σύστημα παρακολούθησης της Vodafone, 
> ...


- - - Updated - - -




> Θέλω να έχω 2 κλειδαριές, για να κλειδώνω και τις 2 ρόδες ταυτόχρονα.


για τι ποδήλατο μιλάμε, αν επιτρέπεται;

----------


## tsigarid

> για τι ποδήλατο μιλάμε, αν επιτρέπεται;


Ένα φτηνιάρικο street και ένα vintage πόλης, τίποτα ακριβό, αλλά αν το χάσω θα πρέπει να πληρώνω μετρό για να πάω στη δουλειά, και θα τσαντιστώ πολύ αν χρειαστεί να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο. Όταν άλλαξα λάστιχα στο vintage διπλασίασα την αξία του... Απλά δεν θέλω να μου τα κλέψουν.

----------


## leros2004

Γιατη μπροστά ρόδα αλλά και για τη σέλα μπορείς να πάρεις μπλοκάζ... καταργείς τα quick release και γλιτώνεις το ένα λουκέτο ....

----------


## raspoutiv

> Ένα φτηνιάρικο street και ένα vintage πόλης, τίποτα ακριβό, αλλά αν το χάσω θα πρέπει να πληρώνω μετρό για να πάω στη δουλειά, και θα τσαντιστώ πολύ αν χρειαστεί να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο. Όταν άλλαξα λάστιχα στο vintage διπλασίασα την αξία του... Απλά δεν θέλω να μου τα κλέψουν.


αυτό είναι σωστή αντιμετώπιση  :Wink: 
απλά ενισχύουμε την αποτρεψιμότητα κλοπής του ποδηλάτου, γιατί όλα κλέβονται, και ανησυχούμε όσο πατάει η γάτα 
παρεμπιπτόντως κλέβουν πολύ ποδήλατα εκεί;

----------


## Zus

Το πρώτο ποδήλατο μου το έκλεψαν μέσα στην πολυκατοικία κόβοντας την αλυσίδα.

Πλέον, το τοποθετώ στο δωμάτιο και δεν έχω αγοράσει καν αλυσίδα. Αποφεύγω να το χρησιμοποιώ για τη δουλειά.

----------


## tsigarid

> αυτό είναι σωστή αντιμετώπιση 
> απλά ενισχύουμε την αποτρεψιμότητα κλοπής του ποδηλάτου, γιατί όλα κλέβονται, και ανησυχούμε όσο πατάει η γάτα 
> παρεμπιπτόντως κλέβουν πολύ ποδήλατα εκεί;


Ανάλογα τη γειτονιά. Υπάρχουν μέρη που ο κόσμος τα αφήνει έξω από το σπίτι τους κάθε βράδυ. Σε μια τέτοια μένω. Σε πολλά δημοφιλή μέρη όμως δεν θα το άφηνα έξω ούτε μέρα...

----------


## raspoutiv

> Το πρώτο ποδήλατο μου το έκλεψαν μέσα στην πολυκατοικία κόβοντας την αλυσίδα.
> 
> Πλέον, το τοποθετώ στο δωμάτιο και δεν έχω αγοράσει καν αλυσίδα. Αποφεύγω να το χρησιμοποιώ για τη δουλειά.


το πιο σημαντικό είναι να μη φαίνεται εγκαταλειμμένο εκεί που το δένεις(όχι για πολλές ώρες στο ίδιο σημείο κάθε μέρα), να φαίνεται δύσκολη για παραβίαση η αλυσίδα ή να έχει κοντά κόσμο 

καταλαβαίνω πως είναι άσχημη εμπειρία μια κλοπή, αλλά το να αφήνεις το ποδήλατο παροπλισμένο είναι ότι χειρότερο. 
αν στη δουλειά σου δεν υπάρχει ένας ελεγχόμενος χώρος να το δένεις, ψάξε κάποια κολόνα μπροστά από κανα καφέ εκεί κοντά. με ένα πέταλο αν το δένεις για κάποιες ώρες έξω είναι ασφαλές. όχι ολόκληρη νύχτα.
με πέταλο βάζε το και στην πολυκατοικία εφόσον είχες τέτοιο κρούσμα, κι αν δεν έχει κάποιο σημείο για δέσιμο βάλε χοντρή αλυσίδα με λουκέτο ψιλοκουμούτσα. απλά όταν φεύγεις ασ την εκεί μη κουβαλάς τόσα κιλά. 
είναι αμαρτία να έχουμε ποδήλατα σε μπαλκόνια και υπόγεια. αν είναι να μην τα χρησιμοποιούμε, ας τα χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος άλλος, ακόμα κι ο κλέφτης στην τελική  :Mad: 




> Ανάλογα τη γειτονιά. Υπάρχουν μέρη που ο κόσμος τα αφήνει έξω από το σπίτι τους κάθε βράδυ. Σε μια τέτοια μένω. Σε πολλά δημοφιλή μέρη όμως δεν θα το άφηνα έξω ούτε μέρα...


δηλαδή δεν είμαστε χειρότερα εδώ. να και κάτι καλό  :Wink:

----------


## Zus

> το πιο σημαντικό είναι να μη φαίνεται εγκαταλειμμένο εκεί που το δένεις(όχι για πολλές ώρες στο ίδιο σημείο κάθε μέρα), να φαίνεται δύσκολη για παραβίαση η αλυσίδα ή να έχει κοντά κόσμο 
> 
> καταλαβαίνω πως είναι άσχημη εμπειρία μια κλοπή, αλλά το να αφήνεις το ποδήλατο παροπλισμένο είναι ότι χειρότερο. 
> αν στη δουλειά σου δεν υπάρχει ένας ελεγχόμενος χώρος να το δένεις, ψάξε κάποια κολόνα μπροστά από κανα καφέ εκεί κοντά. με ένα πέταλο αν το δένεις για κάποιες ώρες έξω είναι ασφαλές. όχι ολόκληρη νύχτα.
> με πέταλο βάζε το και στην πολυκατοικία εφόσον είχες τέτοιο κρούσμα, κι αν δεν έχει κάποιο σημείο για δέσιμο βάλε χοντρή αλυσίδα με λουκέτο ψιλοκουμούτσα. απλά όταν φεύγεις ασ την εκεί μη κουβαλάς τόσα κιλά. 
> είναι αμαρτία να έχουμε ποδήλατα σε μπαλκόνια και υπόγεια. αν είναι να μην τα χρησιμοποιούμε, ας τα χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος άλλος, ακόμα κι ο κλέφτης στην τελική


Η χρήση του ποδηλάτου είναι σχεδόν καθημερινή, απλώς όταν είμαι βόλτα και αράζω κάπου, δεν το αφήνω από τα μάτια μου.

Θα γούσταρα να το παίρνω και στη δουλειά αλλά δεν βαριέσαι δεν είναι μεγάλες οι αποστάσεις στην πόλη μου.

----------


## megahead13

Περί ασφάλειας ποδηλάτου:

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/content/t...fahrradschloss

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## sdikr

> Περί ασφάλειας ποδηλάτου:
> 
> http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/content/t...fahrradschloss


 :Worthy:  :Respekt:

----------


## ch_mavr

Εγώ παντως ρε παιδία πήρα αυτό εδω το u lock με συρματόσχοινο και νόμιζω οτι θα με καλύπτει απο θέμα ασφάλειας. Βεβααια δεν θα το αφήνω 10 μέρες στο κέντρο της Αθήνας, αλλα για να το αφήνω και να πηγαινω σε ενα μαγαζί για ψώνια ή για καφέ νομίζω οτι θα κάνει μια χαρά την δουλεία του.

----------


## ipo

Τον τελευταίο καιρό είχα την τύχη να κάνω κάμποσα χιλιόμετρα εκτός δρόμου με ποδήλατο πλήρους ανάρτησης. 140mm μπροστινή και πίσω ανάρτηση, καταπληκτικό σύστημα ταχυτήτων, δυνατά υδραυλικά δισκόφρενα (χωρίς όμως προοδευτική αίσθηση). Πρόκειται για το Sunn Kern S2 του 2010 με κόστος περί τα 2.200 ευρώ. Μου το δάνεισε ένας καλός φίλος και οργώσαμε μαζί μερικούς χωματόδρομους και μονοπάτια της Πάρνηθας.

Είχα κάνει μερικούς από αυτούς τους δρόμους με το δικό μου ποδήλατο με τα ημιασφάλτινα λάστιχα και την πλήρη απουσία αναρτήσεων. Με το καλό full suspension ποδήλατο τα πράγματα αλλάζουν άρδην. Δεν είναι μόνο η άνεση στις κατηφόρες (δε χρειάζεται καν να σηκωθείς από τη σέλα), είναι επιπλέον η ασφάλεια που έχεις με την απορρόφηση των κραδασμών και η ταχύτητα που επιτυγχάνεις στις ανηφόρες, επειδή η ανάρτηση "διαβάζει" τις ανωμαλίες, οπότε το ποδήλατο δεν χοροπηδάει, ούτε κόβει έντονα ταχύτητα κάθε φορά που βρίσκει πέτρα. Επίσης έχει το τρακτερωτό λάστιχο πλάτους 2,35" με το οποίο χάνεις λίγες πεταλιές (ΟΚ, σε μεγάλες κλίσεις με σαθρό έδαφος θέλεις ακόμα περισσότερη πρόσφυση).

Μου φάνηκε πολύ ωραίο το βουνό με το κατάλληλο ποδήλατο, κυρίως στις αναβάσεις. Στην κατάβαση χρειάζεται τεχνική, εμπειρία και εξοπλισμός ασφαλείας, τα οποία δε διαθέτω ακόμη. Ανά πάσα στιγμή μπορεί να βρεθείς ανάποδα, καθώς στα κατηφορικά μονοπάτια και τα νεροφαγώματα τα περιθώρια διόρθωσης είναι μικρά, ακόμα και με μέτριες ταχύτητες. Καμία σχέση με την άσφαλτο. Πρέπει συνεχώς να διαβάζεις το μονοπάτι για να δεις από πού θα περάσεις, πώς θα αλλάξεις μεριά από το νεροφάγωμα, από που θα διασχίσεις τη λίμνη που καλύπτει από άκρη σε άκρη το δασικό δρόμο. Λερώθηκα, βούλιαξα στη λάσπη, έπεσα μερικές φορές, κοπάνησα σε μερικά χαμηλά κλαδιά (κράνος απαραίτητο), πήρα το ποδήλατο στα χέρια σε κάτι μονοπάτια και γενικά έζησα πολύ καλές εμπειρίες. Είναι διαφορετικό το χώμα από την άσφαλτο, τα χιλιόμετρα πάνε επί δύο τουλάχιστον ως προς την κούραση, αλλά η άσφαλτος μου φαίνεται πιο ασφαλής και ταυτόχρονα σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να δεις περισσότερα μέρη (αλλά δεν μπαίνεις μέσα στην άγρια φύση).

Έκανα λίγα χιλιόμετρα στην άσφαλτο με το ίδιο ποδήλατο, μέχρι να μπω στο χώμα και εκεί μου έλειπε το δικό μου. Με το χοντρό τρακτερωτό λάστιχο σε μέτρια πίεση και τις αναρτήσεις, χάνεις πολλή ενέργεια. Έκαστο στο είδος του.  :Smile:

----------


## raspoutiv

όταν βγήκες στο δρόμο είμαι σίγουρος πως αισθανόσουν να οδηγείς τρακτέρ
παρόμοια αίσθηση είχα κι εγώ σε ίδια περίπτωση  :Wink: 

είμαι σίγουρος πως το καταχάρηκες πάντως (όχι τόσο για το ποδήλατο του φίλου σου όσο για τη θέα στο τέλος)

----------


## megahead13

Βρε ποια βουνά και full suspension; Αν δεν έχεις κάνει ποδήλατο στο χιόνι με hybrid (32" λάστιχο σχεδόν λείο), δε μπορείς να πεις ότι έχεις ολοκληρωθεί ως ποδηλάτης!  :Laughing:

----------


## Zus

> Τον τελευταίο καιρό είχα την τύχη να κάνω κάμποσα χιλιόμετρα εκτός δρόμου με ποδήλατο πλήρους ανάρτησης. 140mm μπροστινή και πίσω ανάρτηση, καταπληκτικό σύστημα ταχυτήτων, δυνατά υδραυλικά δισκόφρενα (χωρίς όμως προοδευτική αίσθηση). Πρόκειται για το Sunn Kern S2 του 2010 με κόστος περί τα 2.200 ευρώ. Μου το δάνεισε ένας καλός φίλος και οργώσαμε μαζί μερικούς χωματόδρομους και μονοπάτια της Πάρνηθας.
> 
> Είχα κάνει μερικούς από αυτούς τους δρόμους με το δικό μου ποδήλατο με τα ημιασφάλτινα λάστιχα και την πλήρη απουσία αναρτήσεων. Με το καλό full suspension ποδήλατο τα πράγματα αλλάζουν άρδην. Δεν είναι μόνο η άνεση στις κατηφόρες (δε χρειάζεται καν να σηκωθείς από τη σέλα), είναι επιπλέον η ασφάλεια που έχεις με την απορρόφηση των κραδασμών και η ταχύτητα που επιτυγχάνεις στις ανηφόρες, επειδή η ανάρτηση "διαβάζει" τις ανωμαλίες, οπότε το ποδήλατο δεν χοροπηδάει, ούτε κόβει έντονα ταχύτητα κάθε φορά που βρίσκει πέτρα. Επίσης έχει το τρακτερωτό λάστιχο πλάτους 2,35" με το οποίο χάνεις λίγες πεταλιές (ΟΚ, σε μεγάλες κλίσεις με σαθρό έδαφος θέλεις ακόμα περισσότερη πρόσφυση).
> 
> Μου φάνηκε πολύ ωραίο το βουνό με το κατάλληλο ποδήλατο, κυρίως στις αναβάσεις. Στην κατάβαση χρειάζεται τεχνική, εμπειρία και εξοπλισμός ασφαλείας, τα οποία δε διαθέτω ακόμη. Ανά πάσα στιγμή μπορεί να βρεθείς ανάποδα, καθώς στα κατηφορικά μονοπάτια και τα νεροφαγώματα τα περιθώρια διόρθωσης είναι μικρά, ακόμα και με μέτριες ταχύτητες. Καμία σχέση με την άσφαλτο. Πρέπει συνεχώς να διαβάζεις το μονοπάτι για να δεις από πού θα περάσεις, πώς θα αλλάξεις μεριά από το νεροφάγωμα, από που θα διασχίσεις τη λίμνη που καλύπτει από άκρη σε άκρη το δασικό δρόμο. Λερώθηκα, βούλιαξα στη λάσπη, έπεσα μερικές φορές, κοπάνησα σε μερικά χαμηλά κλαδιά (κράνος απαραίτητο), πήρα το ποδήλατο στα χέρια σε κάτι μονοπάτια και γενικά έζησα πολύ καλές εμπειρίες. Είναι διαφορετικό το χώμα από την άσφαλτο, τα χιλιόμετρα πάνε επί δύο τουλάχιστον ως προς την κούραση, αλλά η άσφαλτος μου φαίνεται πιο ασφαλής και ταυτόχρονα σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να δεις περισσότερα μέρη (αλλά δεν μπαίνεις μέσα στην άγρια φύση).
> 
> Έκανα λίγα χιλιόμετρα στην άσφαλτο με το ίδιο ποδήλατο, μέχρι να μπω στο χώμα και εκεί μου έλειπε το δικό μου. Με το χοντρό τρακτερωτό λάστιχο σε μέτρια πίεση και τις αναρτήσεις, χάνεις πολλή ενέργεια. Έκαστο στο είδος του.


Έχουν ενδιαφέρον οι εκτός δρόμου βόλτες.

Πριν λίγο έπεσα σε μία λακούβα με νερό. Δεν μάντεψα σωστά το βάθος... ευτυχώς δεν πήγαινα γρήγορα  :ROFL:

----------


## raspoutiv

> εεε....


εννοώ πάνω στο λάστιχο αναφέρει την πίεση που χρειάζεται
απλά δε μπορεί να μπει σε τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες που προανέφερα




> ... αυτό λέμε... είμαστε 100 κιλά, κουβαλάμε άλλα 5-6... τη βάζουμε max και την ελέγχουμε κάθε 2 βδομάδες (κι αν... )


σας θαυμάζω κατ αρχάς
επίσης απορώ όμως, πως είστε ακόμα 100κιλά όταν κάνετε καθημερινά πετάλι;
τι μπόι έχετε; εκτός κι αν είστε χτιστοί, οπότε τα μούσμουλα ζυγίζουν  :Wink:

----------


## ckbond

μπαααα... υπέρβαρος είμαι... 1.80 ύψος αλλά σιγά την καθημερινή άσκηση... 6-7 χιλιόμετρα κάνω με το ποδήλατο και αυτό ούτε καν μονοκόμματα... 1.5 από το σπίτι στον σταθμό του τρένου, 2 από τον σταθμό του Πειραιά στο γραφείο και μια από τα ίδια στην επιστροφή...
Αυτό που έχω προσέξει είναι ότι αν και δεν αλλάζω την διατροφή μου δεν ανεβαίνω παραπάνω από τα 100. 

Σε γενικές γραμμές δεν θα με χαρακτήριζες κλασικό ποδηλάτη, μόνο γι' αυτήν την διαδρομή το χρησιμοποιώ... δεν είναι κάτι που θέλω να το κάνω, από ανάγκη και για μείωση εξόδων μετακίνησης το κάνω... αν μπορούσα δεν θα αποχωριζόμουν το αυτοκινητάκι μου...  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## raspoutiv

> Σε γενικές γραμμές δεν θα με χαρακτήριζες κλασικό ποδηλάτη, μόνο γι' αυτήν την διαδρομή το χρησιμοποιώ... δεν είναι κάτι που θέλω να το κάνω, από ανάγκη και για μείωση εξόδων μετακίνησης το κάνω... αν μπορούσα δεν θα αποχωριζόμουν το αυτοκινητάκι μου...


από τα πιο τίμια μηνύματα  :Razz: 
αλλάαα  :bat: 

θα σαι από τους λίγους που γεύονται και κάτι καλό από αυτή τη ρημάδα τη φτώχεια. πόσο καιρό είσαι ποδηλάτης;
γιατί αν έχεις ήδη καιρό και δεν το αγάπησες, ok απλά το δεχόμαστε και συνεχίζουμε
πιστεύω πάντως πως είναι δύσκολο να γνωρίσει κάποιος το ποδήλατο και να μην το αγαπήσει. ίσως αν πήγαινες με παρέα καμια βολτίτσα παραλιακά. αν είχες κάνει καμια εξόρμηση τύπου freeday, αν γνώριζες ποδηλάτες στις ποδηλατοπορίες, να το βλεπες αλλιώς.  :Wink:

----------


## frap

Και εγώ πάνε - έλα στη δουλειά & όπου αλλού χρειαστεί και δεν πρέπει να κουβαλήσω κάτι βαρύ ή ογκώδες.
Δυστυχώς μόνο με 15+15 λεπτά άσκηση τη μέρα και 8 ώρες σε γραφείο, δουλειά δε γίνεται. Πάλι καλά που κρατιόμαστε.

Το ποδήλατο το αγαπώ, πιο παλιά που το παιδί ήταν ένα και μικρότερο έβγαινα και τα Σ/Κ κανά δίωρο συνολικά, γύρναγα πλύσιμο - λάδωμα αλυσίδα, καθάρισμα... Αλλά, τώρα με δύο κουτσούβελα και χωρίς άλλη βοήθεια, με δουλειά και στο σπίτι κι εγώ κι η γυναίκα μου, που καιρός για βόλτες. Να φανταστείς έχω τόσο καιρό να το κοιτάξω που το πίσω φρένο πλέον έχει χαλαρώσει σε σημείο να είναι άχρηστο, την αλυσίδα την ακούω κάτι μέρες τώρα να κάνει κιτσ-κιτσ σε κάθε πεταλιά και σκέφτομαι αν θα σπάσει στην επόμενη και ελπίζω αύριο να βρω καμιά ωρίτσα να ασχοληθώ.

Βράστα  :Smile:

----------


## raspoutiv

αν κόψεις αυτό το μισάωρο ποδηλάτου την ημέρα, θα δεις πως αμέσως θα φορτώσεις κιλά
μπορεί να μην το βλέπεις αλλά κι αυτή η μικρή άσκηση κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά

όσον αφορά το service του ποδηλάτου, δε χρειάζεται να είσαι τόσο σχολαστικός όπως τότε, αλλά πχ αυτό με το φρένο, δεν είναι δύσκολο να το μαστορέψεις για κανα τέταρτο

κατά τα άλλα, το ποδήλατο είναι για να το ευχαριστιόμαστε, όχι για να μας ταλαιπωρεί  :Smile: 
ποδήλατα και στα παιδιά να πάρεις  :Wink:

----------


## ckbond

> από τα πιο τίμια μηνύματα 
> αλλάαα 
> 
> θα σαι από τους λίγους που γεύονται και κάτι καλό από αυτή τη ρημάδα τη φτώχεια. πόσο καιρό είσαι ποδηλάτης;
> γιατί αν έχεις ήδη καιρό και δεν το αγάπησες, ok απλά το δεχόμαστε και συνεχίζουμε
> πιστεύω πάντως πως είναι δύσκολο να γνωρίσει κάποιος το ποδήλατο και να μην το αγαπήσει. ίσως αν πήγαινες με παρέα καμια βολτίτσα παραλιακά. αν είχες κάνει καμια εξόρμηση τύπου freeday, αν γνώριζες ποδηλάτες στις ποδηλατοπορίες, να το βλεπες αλλιώς.


Δεν ξέρω πόσος καιρός ποδηλασίας θεωρείτε πολύς ή λίγος... Εγώ ξεκίνησα κάπου στον Ιούνιο με καθημερινή πενθήμερη ενασχόληση... σε αυτό το διάστημα οι φορές που δεν πήγα στην δουλειά με το ποδήλατο είναι σχετικά λίγες, δεν το χρησιμοποίησα σε μεγάλες ζέστες, σε απεργίες ή σε περιπτώσεις που έπρεπε να πάω στην δουλειά με το αυτοκίνητο... 

Τώρα για freeday δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτως πιθανότητα μιας και είναι ένας θεσμός που είμαι κάθετα αρνητικός και αυτό γιατί όπως είπα και πριν ακόμα σκέφτομαι σαν αυτοκινητιστής έτσι όταν θα αποφασίσω να βγω μια βόλτα με το αυτοκινητάκι μου και πέσω σε απίστευτο μποτιλιάρισμα λόγο αυτής της δραστηριότητα κάποιος πίστεψε με το καντήλι θα πάει σύννεφο και η διάθεση μου θα πάει κατά διαόλου... 

Βόλτα με παρέα το δοκίμασα μια φορά μιας και ο κολλητός είναι φανατικός ποδηλατάκιας και μου έχει "φάει" τα συκώτια με του μπουρου μπουρου του να πηγαίνουμε μαζί για ποδήλατο αλλά δεν με πείθει προτιμώ μια ωραία στροφοδιαδρομή σε συνδυασμό με εκδρομή και φαγητό...  :Smile:

----------


## raspoutiv

είσαι αθεράπευτος αυτοκινητάκιας λοιπόν  :Razz: 

στα σοβαρά, 6-7 μήνες ποδήλατο σε ανεβάζουν αρκετά από άποψη φυσικής κατάστασης. μπορεί να μην έχεις το μικρόβιο του ποδηλάτη, ίσως λόγω της μακρόχρονης έκθεσής σου στο ρόλο του οδηγού  :Smile: , αλλά είναι κάτι που αποκτιέται με τον καιρό κι όχι με το ζόρι. αν θέλει να ρθει ας ερθει, αλλιώς ας προσπεράσει στο κάτω κάτω. αλλά πάντα με σεβασμό στους άλλους που κινούνται στο δρόμο
ο ποδηλάτης βλέπεις, θέλοντας και μη σέβεται ότι κινείται γύρω του. ο οδηγός έχει την αίσθηση του άτρωτου αφεντικού του δρόμου. κοίτα και τους ταρίφες να καταλάβεις  :Laughing: 

κάποια στιγμή αν κάνεις καμια εκδρομούλα και βγεις και offroad, μπορεί να το δεις αλλιώς
όπως και να χει, χάρη στον εαυτό σου κάνεις με το μισάωρο πετάλι την ημέρα  :One thumb up:

----------


## ckbond

Δεν αντιλέγω και συμφωνώ μαζί σου... έχω πιάσει αρκετές φορές τον εαυτό μου να απολαμβάνει αυτήν την σύντομη διαδρομή... επίσης νιώθω απίστευτη ανασφάλεια στον δρόμο με το ποδήλατο... όσο για τους ταρίφες καλύτερα να μην τους πιάσω στο στόμα μου....  :Evil:

----------


## nm96027

Παίδες το έχουμε ξανασυζήτησει παλιότερα νομίζω: υπάρχει site που σου υπολογίζει την κλίση της διαδρομής πάνω σε google maps?

----------


## Mouse Potato

http://ridewithgps.com/

----------


## ipo

Το ride with GPS είναι πολύ καλό τόσο για τη σχεδίαση διαδρομής με το ποντίκι στον υπολογιστή, όσο και για δεδομένα που καταγράφονται με GPS tracking από κινητό. Μπορείς να κάνεις export τα δεδομένα και να εισάγεις σε Google Earth. Τα υψομετρικά που δίνει το ridewithgps έχουν σταθερή απόκλιση προς τα πάνω.

----------


## manicx

Εγώ πάντως με το Endomondo είμαι. Και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Βλέπω τα πάντα, που είμαι, πόσο ψηλά είμαι, με πόσο πάω, τα πάντα.

----------


## manicx

http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231248821

Άνδρες επιτρέπονται; Θα κάνει καλό στα μάτια...  :Razz:

----------


## alekan

> Και τονίζουν ότι η πρόσκληση αφορά μόνο κορίτσια, κάθε ηλικίας. «Κύριοι, ακόμη και με φούστες, δεν γίνονται δεκτοί. Αν θέλουν, μπορούν να μας περιμένουν στον τερματισμό!» τονίζουν.


......

----------


## Rebel Scum

Με την αύξηση της δημοτικότητας του ποδηλάτου στη χώρα μας ήρθε η ώρα να θεωρηθεί το ποδήλατο κανονικό όχημα δρόμου και μια ψευτοπινακιδούλα και ασφάλεια να τα έχει όταν θέλει να κινείται στο δρόμο.

----------


## tsigarid

Γιατί, για να πληρώνουμε επιπλέον φόρους;

----------


## Mouse Potato

Καμία ιδέα για το πως μπορώ να αξιοποιήσω δημιουργικά την παλιά μου αλυσίδα που μόλις αντικατέστησα με νέα; Κάτι για decoration σκέφτομαι.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Κάντην κολιέ   :Razz:

----------


## BlindG

Επειδή τα άλλα δύο θέματα δεν αφορούν αυτό που θέλω να γράψω (το οποίο είναι πέρα από τον "χαβαλέ"  :Razz:  ) το "αφήνω" εδώ. Βρίστε με πείτε οτι θέλετε αλλά να ξέρετε πως δεν γράφω από απέχθεια αλλά από αγανάκτηση.

Οι ποδηλάτες έχετε αρχίσει και υποφέρετε από τη νόσο του αυξανόμενου πληθυσμού: Όσο περισσότεροι γίνεστε, τόσο περισσότεροι γίνονται και ανόητοι που δεν έχουν ούτε λογική αλλά ούτε και ένστικτο αυτοσυντήρησης (τσαμπουνάνε και κάτι μαλθακότητες του στυλ "Η ύπαρξή ΜΟΥ στο δρόμο 'σου' είναι δικαίωμά ΜΟΥ" οι οποίες είναι άξιες μόνο για μούτζες και τίποτε άλλο).

Καλό θα ήταν λοιπόν, εφ'όσον διατηρείτε (και ορθώς) το παρεΐστικο στυλ, να λέτε και καμιά κουβέντα στους λιγότερο μυαλωμένους γιατί αν γίνει το κακό, μικρή σημασία έχει το ποιός φταίει.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Το λες έτσι γενικά και αόριστα, ή κάτι σου έτυχε;

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Γιατί, για να πληρώνουμε επιπλέον φόρους;


Γιατί όταν είσαι πλέον όχημα δρόμου πρέπει τουλάχιστον να μπορείς να πληρώσεις τις ζημιές έναντι τρίτων και να ισχύουν για εσένα ό,τι και για τους άλλους χρήστες του δικτύου. Η έλλειψη κινητήρα δεν λέει κάτι.

ΥΓ. Δεν τα λέω θεωρητικά, υπάρχουν ήδη περιστατικά που με ευθύνη ποδηλατών έχουν γίνει ατυχήματα και οι παθόντες θα πάρουν το μακρύ για τις ζημιές που έπαθαν (που προς το παρόν είναι μόνο υλικές ευτυχώς στα περιστατικά που ξέρω).

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Γιατί όταν είσαι πλέον όχημα δρόμου πρέπει τουλάχιστον να μπορείς να πληρώσεις τις ζημιές έναντι τρίτων και να ισχύουν για εσένα ό,τι και για τους άλλους χρήστες του δικτύου. Η έλλειψη κινητήρα δεν λέει κάτι.
> 
> ΥΓ. Δεν τα λέω θεωρητικά, υπάρχουν ήδη περιστατικά που με ευθύνη ποδηλατών έχουν γίνει ατυχήματα και οι παθόντες θα πάρουν το μακρύ για τις ζημιές που έπαθαν (που προς το παρόν είναι μόνο υλικές στα περιστατικά που ξέρω).


Στην αρχή νόμιζα οτι κάνεις πλάκα, αλλά μάλλον δεν κάνεις τελικά... 

Μα είμαστε σοβαροί; Ασφάλεια και για τους ποδηλάτες; Σιγά μην πληρώνουμε και τον αέρα απο τα βενζινάδικα που φουσκώνουμε τα ποδήλατα. Σόρυ που επιχειρηματολογία μου είναι τόσο φτωχή, αλλά δεν νομίζω οτι το συγκεκριμένο θέλει και περισσότερη ανάλυση.

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Στην αρχή νόμιζα οτι κάνεις πλάκα, αλλά μάλλον δεν κάνεις τελικά... 
> 
> Μα είμαστε σοβαροί; Ασφάλεια και για τους ποδηλάτες; Σιγά μην πληρώνουμε και τον αέρα απο τα βενζινάδικα που φουσκώνουμε τα ποδήλατα. Σόρυ που επιχειρηματολογία μου είναι τόσο φτωχή, αλλά δεν νομίζω οτι το συγκεκριμένο θέλει και περισσότερη ανάλυση.


Πράγματι η επιχειρηματολογία είναι όχι μόνο φτωχή αλλά ανύπαρκτη.

Αλλά απάντησε μου τι θα κάνω εγώ αν εσύ περάσεις το στοπ ή το κόκκινο αέρα πατέρα και για να σε αποφύγω χάσω το έλεγχο της μηχανής μου και την καρφώσω πουθενά; Θα σε κυνηγάω στα δικαστήρια καμιά δεκαετία για να πάρω τα λεφτά για τις ζημιές που έπαθα με δική σου ευθύνη (αν τα πάρω); 

Τα ποδήλατα έχουν δικαίωμα να κυκλοφορούν στο δρόμο (όχι σε όλους πάλι) αλλά θα πρέπει να έχουν τις ίδιες υποχρεώσεις και δικαιώματα με τους άλλους.

----------


## tsigarid

> Πράγματι η επιχειρηματολογία είναι όχι μόνο φτωχή αλλά ανύπαρκτη.
> 
> Αλλά απάντησε μου τι θα κάνω εγώ αν εσύ περάσεις το στοπ ή το κόκκινο αέρα πατέρα και για να σε αποφύγω χάσω το έλεγχο της μηχανής μου και την καρφώσω πουθενά; Θα σε κυνηγάω στα δικαστήρια καμιά δεκαετία για να πάρω τα λεφτά για τις ζημιές που έπαθα με δική σου ευθύνη (αν τα πάρω); 
> 
> Τα ποδήλατα έχουν δικαίωμα να κυκλοφορούν στο δρόμο (όχι σε όλους πάλι) αλλά θα πρέπει να έχουν τις ίδιες υποχρεώσεις και δικαιώματα με τους άλλους.


Αν ως πεζός περάσω αέρα πατέρα το στοπ ή το κόκκινο και χάσεις τον έλεγχο της μηχανής και την καρφώσεις πουθενά; Μήπως να έχουν πινακίδες και ασφάλεια και οι πεζοί; Δεν πάμε καθόλου καλά μου φαίνεται.

- - - Updated - - -




> Καμία ιδέα για το πως μπορώ να αξιοποιήσω δημιουργικά την παλιά μου αλυσίδα που μόλις αντικατέστησα με νέα; Κάτι για decoration σκέφτομαι.


Είδα ποδηλάτη να την έχει για καδένα μεταξύ κλειδιών και ζώνης, μια χαρά μου φάνηκε.

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Αν ως πεζός περάσω αέρα πατέρα το στοπ ή το κόκκινο και χάσεις τον έλεγχο της μηχανής και την καρφώσεις πουθενά; Μήπως να έχουν πινακίδες και ασφάλεια και οι πεζοί; Δεν πάμε καθόλου καλά μου φαίνεται.


Το περίμενα το επιχείρημα του πεζού.

Οι ποδηλάτες δεν είναι πεζοί, είναι χρήστες του οδικού δικτύου (πάντα μιλάμε για όποιον καβαλάει στο δρόμο). 

Το ότι αρκετοί νομίζουν ότι είναι πεζοί στο δρόμο χειροτερεύει τα πράγματα αλλά είναι άσχετο.

----------


## tsigarid

> Το περίμενα το επιχείρημα του πεζού.
> 
> Οι ποδηλάτες δεν είναι πεζοί, είναι χρήστες του οδικού δικτύου (πάντα μιλάμε για όποιον καβαλάει στο δρόμο). 
> 
> Το ότι αρκετοί νομίζουν ότι είναι πεζοί στο δρόμο χειροτερεύει τα πράγματα αλλά είναι άσχετο.


Πατίνια; Σκειτμπορντ; Πεζοί που περνάνε το φανάρι, που είναι μέρος του οδικού δικτύου; Άσε, το επιχείρημά σου μπάζει από παντού.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Μην ξεχάσουμε τους ανάπηρους με τα αμαξίδια, και τις άμαξες που έχουμε εδώ στην Κέρκυρα πολλές.

Δεν μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί κάτι τέτοιο, στο κάτω κάτω η λύση στο πρόβλημα δεν ειναι ή "ενεση" της ασφάλειας των ποδηλάτων αλλά η δημιουργία ποδηλατόδρομων.

----------


## Rebel Scum

Μπορείς να καταλάβεις τη διαφορά του περιστασιακού χρήστη του οδικού δικτύου με τον σταθερό; Ότι ο πεζός δεν κινείται σταθερά στο δίκτυο όπως ο ποδηλάτης; Ότι τα πατίνια και το σκέιτμπορντ δεν έχουν δικαίωμα να κυκλοφορούν στους δρόμους ενώ ο ποδηλάτης το έχει;

Επιπλέον τη διαφορά του παρελθόντος με κάποιο ποδήλατο στη χάση και στη φέξη με το παρόν που είναι τόσο συχνό; Κάποτε και αυτοκίνητα (πριν 100 χρόνια) και μηχανές (ακόμα πιο πρόσφατα) δεν είχαν υποχρέωση ασφάλισης. 

Τώρα πρέπει να έρθει και η σειρά του ποδηλάτου από τη στιγμή που έχει γίνει καθημερινό μεταφορικό μέσο. 

Υπάρχει βέβαια και η λύση να μην επιτρέπεται η κυκλοφορία ποδηλάτων στους δρόμους όπως στους πεζούς. Δεν νομίζω να τη θέλουν όσοι χρησιμοποιούν ποδήλατο.

ΥΓ. Βάλτε και τα αεροπλάνα ρε σεις στα παραδείγματα σας. Στο κάτω κάτω μπορεί να κάνουν αναγκαστική προσγείωση σε δρόμο.
ΥΓ2. Αν φτιαχτούν ποδηλατόδρομοι όπου θα κινούνται μόνο ποδήλατα καμία ασφάλιση δεν απαιτείται. Μέχρι τότε όποιος κινείται στο δρόμο πρέπει να είναι όχημα δρόμου.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Τα αεροπλάνα δεν μετράνε είναι ασφαλισμένα απο τις εταιρίες έτσι κι αλλιώς. 

Αλλά και αυτά θα πρέπει να ασφαλίζονται όπως και να χει!

- - - Updated - - -

Ντάξει εχουμε διαφορετικές γνώμες, δεν πειράζει. Πέρα απο αυτό ομως, πολύ θα ηθελα να δω τρακάρισμα με ποδήλατο και αμάξι και να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, αλλα ο ποδηλάτος να έχει ασφάλιση μικτή κιόλας  :Razz:

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Ντάξει εχουμε διαφορετικές γνώμες, δεν πειράζει. Πέρα απο αυτό ομως, πολύ θα ηθελα να δω τρακάρισμα με ποδήλατο και αμάξι και να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, αλλα ο ποδηλάτος να έχει ασφάλιση μικτή κιόλας


Φίλε μου το θέμα δεν είναι απλά η ασφάλιση. Είναι όλο το νομικό πλαίσιο που αφορά σε ένα ποδήλατο που κινείται στο δρόμο. Δεν δύναται πλέον να θεωρείται κάτι σαν πεζός γιατί απλά δεν είναι.

Πλέον δεν περνάει μέρα που να μην πετύχω ποδηλάτη στο δρόμο να μην κάνει μλκιες. Είχαμε που είχαμε όλους τους τρελούς με τα αυτοκίνητα και με τις μηχανές τώρα έχουμε και ποδηλάτες που αν σταματήσουν σε κόκκινο θα τους πουν λεπρούς. Με τους πρώτους τουλάχιστον ξέρεις ότι έχεις κάποια προστασία από το νόμο σε περίπτωση ατυχήματος. Με τους ποδηλάτες απλά το απόλυτο τίποτα. Δεν μιλάμε για ποδηλάτη που βγήκε για βόλτα στην παραλία και πέρασε και από δρόμο για 100-200 μέτρα αλλά κίνηση αποκλειστικά στο δρόμο.

Μου έχει τύχει να μην μπορώ να ακολουθήσω με τη μηχανή ποδηλάτη. Στην Ελ. Βενιζέλου στη Νέα Σμύρνη να την κατεβαίνει μαλλιά (μπράβο για τη φυσική του κατάσταση) και να περνά τα αυτοκίνητα από δεξιά-αριστερά χωρίς να σταματά σε κανένα φανάρι. Τελικά τον έχασα. Όποιος θεωρεί αυτόν κάτι ανάλογο με πεζό απλά κοιτάει τη τσέπη του και λέει το κλασικό "ας μπει όπου να ναι αλλά μακριά από τον κ*λο μας".

----------


## ipo

Σχετικά με τα κόκκινα φανάρια και γενικότερα τις παρανομίες θα πρέπει να υπάρχει πολιτική ίσης μεταχείρισης. Ό,τι πρόστιμο πέφτει για τα αυτοκίνητα και τις μοτοσυκλέτες, να πέφτει και στους ποδηλάτες. Η ατιμωρησία δυστυχώς αφήνει όρια ασυδοσίας σε μερικούς κι αυτό ισχύει για όλα τα οχήματα. Αλλά επειδή δεν πέφτει κανένα πρόστιμο σε ποδήλατο, μερικοί ποδηλάτες έχουν ξεφύγει. Ας πληρώσουν κάμποσοι ποδηλάτες 700€ για παράβαση ερυθρού σηματοδότη και θα δείτε για πότε θα κυκλοφορήσουν τα νέα και θα περιμένουν όπως πρέπει στο φανάρι.

Κύριος στόχος είναι να αποτρέψουμε τις παραβάσεις του ΚΟΚ, και δευτερεύων να εξασφαλίσουμε ότι σε περίπτωση ατυχήματος (ή δυστυχήματος) θα αποζημιωθεί εκείνος που έχει δίκιο.

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Σχετικά με τα κόκκινα φανάρια και γενικότερα τις παρανομίες θα πρέπει να υπάρχει πολιτική ίσης μεταχείρισης. Ό,τι πρόστιμο πέφτει για τα αυτοκίνητα και τις μοτοσυκλέτες, να πέφτει και στους ποδηλάτες. Η ατιμωρησία δυστυχώς αφήνει όρια ασυδοσίας σε μερικούς κι αυτό ισχύει για όλα τα οχήματα. Αλλά επειδή δεν πέφτει κανένα πρόστιμο σε ποδήλατο, μερικοί ποδηλάτες έχουν ξεφύγει. Ας πληρώσουν κάμποσοι ποδηλάτες 700€ για παράβαση ερυθρού σηματοδότη και θα δείτε για πότε θα κυκλοφορήσουν τα νέα και θα περιμένουν όπως πρέπει στο φανάρι.
> 
> Κύριος στόχος είναι να αποτρέψουμε τις παραβάσεις του ΚΟΚ, και δευτερεύων να εξασφαλίσουμε ότι σε περίπτωση ατυχήματος (ή δυστυχήματος) θα αποζημιωθεί εκείνος που έχει δίκιο.


ipo εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι η ποδηλατική κουλτούρα στην Ελλάδα είναι καινούργια και αυτά τα κρούσματα είναι αναμενόμενα (σε συνδυασμό με την καφρίλα που μας διακρίνει εν γένει).

Αλλά αν το ποδήλατο θέλουμε να γίνει ένας παράλληλος τρόπος μετακίνησης πρέπει να έχει δικαιώματα και υποχρεώσεις παρόμοια με αυτά των υπολοίπων οχημάτων (με τις απαραίτητες τροποποιήσεις βασισμένες στη φύση του). 

Η εποχή του "ρομάντζου" και των impromptu ποδηλατοδρομιών που "παίρνουν πίσω την πόλη"  δεν έχει μέλλον και ουσία αν δεν γίνει το επόμενο βήμα.

Ας δημιουργηθούν ποδηλατόδρομοι όπου είναι εφικτό και ας περιοριστούν κι άλλο τα "μισητά" μηχανοκίνητα. Αλλά στον κοινό δρόμο πρέπει να υπάρχουν κοινοί κανόνες.

Είναι κρίμα να αποκτήσει το ποδήλατο την κακή φήμη που έχουν ήδη οι μηχανές (με δική τους ευθύνη) αλλά με τέτοιες συμπεριφορές είναι σε αυτό ακριβώς το δρόμο.

ΥΓ. Ασφάλιση και πινακίδες είναι ενδεικτικά. Η ασφάλιση μπορεί να είναι προσωπική και όχι του ποδηλάτου. Ή να υπάρχει κάποιο ταμείο που θα μπορούσε να χρηματοδοτηθεί και από το κράτος (αν θεωρεί ότι η χρήση ποδηλάτου είναι τόσο επωφελής κοινωνικά). Πολλά μπορούν να γίνουν χωρίς να μιλάμε για υψηλό χρηματικό κόστος.
Αλλά σίγουρα αυτή η κατάσταση της Ρόδα, Τσάντα και Κοπάνα : Ποδήλατο Edition δεν μπορεί να συνεχιστεί για πολύ.

----------


## BlindG

> Το λες έτσι γενικά και αόριστα, ή κάτι σου έτυχε;


Είμαι συνέχεια στο δρόμο. Τα περιστατικά με τους απερίσκεπτους, ανόητους, καλαμοκαβαλημένους ποδηλάτες, έχουν αρχίσει και αυξάνουν επικίνδυνα.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Δηλαδή; Πιο συγκεκριμένα; Ρωτάω για να δώ μηπως κι εγώ κανω μλκιες, οδηγουν σε μεγάλους αυτοκινητόδρομους μέσα στην μέση χωρίς κρανη φώτα και δεν ξερω ΄γω τι;

----------


## Seitman

Τα κλασικά: συνεχείς παραβιάσεις ερυθρού σηματοδότη & STOP, σφήνες και το χειρότερο όταν θέλουν να μπουν σε κάποιον κάθετο αριστερά της πλευράς του δρόμου στέκονται έτσι (γυρνάνε κάθετα στον δρόμο) που αυτός που είναι πίσω τους δε βλέπει  τι έρχεται από απέναντι (εκτός και αν είναι κάποιο ογκώδες όχημα).

----------


## alekan

> Καμία ιδέα για το πως μπορώ να αξιοποιήσω δημιουργικά την παλιά μου αλυσίδα που μόλις αντικατέστησα με νέα; Κάτι για decoration σκέφτομαι.


http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-...hain-Earrings/
http://www.instructables.com/id/Vict...hain-Necklace/
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-...n-wallet-ch-1/
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-...Bicycle-Chain/
http://www.instructables.com/id/Bike-Chain-Bracelet/
http://www.instructables.com/id/bicy...wisted-handle/
και η προσωπική μου προτίμηση
http://www.instructables.com/id/Bike...Bottle-Opener/

----------


## frap

> Κύριος στόχος είναι να αποτρέψουμε τις παραβάσεις του ΚΟΚ, και δευτερεύων να εξασφαλίσουμε ότι σε περίπτωση ατυχήματος (ή δυστυχήματος) θα αποζημιωθεί εκείνος που έχει δίκιο.


Δε θα μπορούσα να συμφωνήσω περισσότερο. Το τι καντήλια έχω ρίξει για ηλιθίους που περνάνε έτσι διασταυρώσεις και το χειρότερο πάνε και τόσο αργά που θα με αναγκάσουν να (ξανά-) βγω αριστερότερα να τους περάσω μετά που θα ανάψει πράσινο...




> Ας δημιουργηθούν ποδηλατόδρομοι όπου είναι εφικτό και ας περιοριστούν κι άλλο τα "μισητά" μηχανοκίνητα. Αλλά στον κοινό δρόμο πρέπει να υπάρχουν κοινοί κανόνες.


Ομοίως και στους (σωστούς) ποδηλατοδρόμους υπάρχουν κανόνες. Και μη ξεχνάμε ότι οι σωστοί ποδηλατόδρομοι, όχι τα εκτρώματα που έφτιαξε ο Παπαγεωργόπουλος, όταν διασταυρώνονται με τους υπόλοιπους δρόμους έχουν κι αυτοί σήμανση και πολλές φορές ξεχωριστούς σηματοδότες.




> Τα κλασικά: συνεχείς παραβιάσεις ερυθρού σηματοδότη & STOP, σφήνες και το χειρότερο όταν θέλουν να μπουν σε κάποιον κάθετο αριστερά της πλευράς του δρόμου στέκονται έτσι (γυρνάνε κάθετα στον δρόμο) που αυτός που είναι πίσω τους δε βλέπει  τι έρχεται από απέναντι (εκτός και αν είναι κάποιο ογκώδες όχημα).


Να συμπληρώσω κράνος και φώτα το βράδυ; Σεβασμός στο φλας του προπορευόμενου οχήματος στις διασταυρώσεις;

Οδηγική συνείδηση, αυτό μας λείπει...

----------


## tsigarid

Εδώ που μένω πάντως οι ποδηλάτες παίρνουν κλήσεις κανονικότατα όπως κάθε όχημα, και ας μην έχουν πινακίδα και ασφάλεια. Υπάρχουν γραμμένοι κανόνες και όποιος δεν τους τηρεί τιμωρείται. Μήπως η παιδεία λείπει από πολλούς, και όχι η ασφάλεια;

----------


## BlindG

> Δηλαδή; Πιο συγκεκριμένα; Ρωτάω για να δώ μηπως κι εγώ κανω μλκιες, οδηγουν σε μεγάλους αυτοκινητόδρομους μέσα στην μέση χωρίς κρανη φώτα και δεν ξερω ΄γω τι;


Mην ψάχνεις κάτι εξειδικευμένο ή συγκεκριμένο.
Σου απάντησαν ήδη. Μιλάμε για τελείως κοινή λογική. Και έτσι για να προσθέσω κι'εγώ κάτι παραπάνω:

Ο ποδηλάτης θεωρεί πως δεν τρέχει τίποτα αν μιλάει στο κινητό την ώρα που ποδηλατεί, ειδικά χωρίς τη βοήθεια handsfree/bluetooth. Αμ έλα που δεν είναι έτσι.
Τζιβάτος χιπστεράς στη Λ. Συγγρού 02:30 τα ξημερώματα, είναι μεν στη δεξιά λωρίδα αλλά μιλάει με το ένα χέρι στο κινητό και κάνει ζικ-ζακ σε όλο το πλάτος της λωρίδας.

Με άλλα λόγια, τον χτυπάς -χωρίς να το θέλεις- γιατί είναι ηλίθιος και τον σπας και στο ξύλο αν σηκωθεί γιατί νομίζει οτι δεν έχει ευθύνες την ώρα που είναι στο δρόμο.

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Εδώ που μένω πάντως οι ποδηλάτες παίρνουν κλήσεις κανονικότατα όπως κάθε όχημα, και ας μην έχουν πινακίδα και ασφάλεια. Υπάρχουν γραμμένοι κανόνες και όποιος δεν τους τηρεί τιμωρείται. Μήπως η παιδεία λείπει από πολλούς, και όχι η ασφάλεια;


Εγώ ανέφερα την ασφάλεια γιατί ξέρουμε πως λειτουργεί η δικαιοσύνη εδώ σε περίπτωση τέτοιων διεκδικήσεων. Ζήσε Μάη μου. 
Επιπλέον δες το κι αλλιώς. Σε περίπτωση σοβαρής σωματικής βλάβης που θα προκαλέσει ο ποδηλάτης θα είναι καλυμμένος και δεν θα κινδυνεύει να χάσει ότι έχει στην κατοχή του.
Πάντως στο εξωτερικό υπάρχουν τέτοιες ασφάλειες οι οποίες είναι ατομικές για τον ποδηλάτη. Το ποσό είναι υποχρεωτικό δεν το γνωρίζω. Άλλες συνθήκες όμως εκεί... υποδομές, νοοτροπία. Εδώ απλά μπήκαν στο(ακατάλληλο)  οδικό δίκτυο με την ίδια νοοτροπία που είχαν σαν οδηγοί (χειρότερη αφού δεν θεωρουν ότι έχουν όχημα αλλά παιχνίδι) και βλέπουμε.

----------


## ipo

> Πάντως στο εξωτερικό υπάρχουν τέτοιες ασφάλειες οι οποίες είναι ατομικές για τον ποδηλάτη.


Και στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν εταιρείες που παρέχουν ασφάλεια αστικής ευθύνης σε ποδηλάτες. Περίπου 20€/έτος κοστίζει η ασφάλιση. Ένα τυχαίο παράδειγμα, χωρίς να γνωρίζω την αξιοπιστία της εταιρείας.

Σίγουρα λείπει η οδηγική παιδεία σε κάποιους ποδηλάτες και σε ακόμα περισσότερους οδηγούς μηχανοκίνητων οχημάτων. Καλό είναι να μιλάμε για παιδεία, αλλά να μην ξεχνάμε ότι αυτή έχει μεγάλη διαφορά φάσης μέχρι να δει κανείς αποτελέσματα. Γι' αυτό και μιλάμε για πιο άμεσα μέτρα, όπως τα πρόστιμα στους παραβάτες.

----------


## BlindG

> Σίγουρα λείπει η οδηγική παιδεία σε *κάποιους* ποδηλάτες και σε *ακόμα περισσότερους* οδηγούς μηχανοκίνητων οχημάτων. Καλό είναι να μιλάμε για παιδεία, αλλά να μην ξεχνάμε ότι αυτή έχει μεγάλη διαφορά φάσης μέχρι να δει κανείς αποτελέσματα. Γι' αυτό και μιλάμε για πιο άμεσα μέτρα, όπως τα πρόστιμα στους παραβάτες.



Επειδή υποφέρετε από το σύνδρομο "ναι μεν αλλά εσείς", να το θέσω όσο πιο ψύχραιμα και "αντικειμενικά" μπορώ:

Όπως είπα προηγουμένως, το πρόβλημα με τους ποδηλάτες, είναι οτι όσο αυξάνονται οι ποδηλάτες, αυξάνονται και οι ελαφρόμυαλοι στις τάξεις των.
Αντιστοίχως, έχω boldoκοκκινίσει τις δύο λέξεις κλειδιά: "κάποιοι" ποδηλάτες και "ακόμα περισσότεροι" οδηγοί.

Ε λοιπόν είναι ΚΑΘΕΤΗ πεποίθησή μου πως ΑΝ ο αριθμός των ποδηλατών, φτάσει τον αριθμό των οδηγών, οι υπερφύαλοι ελαφρόμυαλοι ποδηλάτες, θα είναι *πολύ πολύ πολύ ΠΟΛΥ* περισσότεροι από τους αντίστοιχους οδηγούς.


Ο λόγος είναι πολύ πολύ απλός και δώστε βάση:
Ο οδηγός για πάρει το δίπλωμα, θέλει-δε-θέλει, πρέπει να περάσει από μια διαδικασία που όσο ηλίθιος και να είναι, του εφιστάται η προσοχή στο γεγονός οτι *φέρει ευθύνη κινούμενος στο οδόστρωμα.* Χτυπάς πεζό, πληρώνεις. Περνάς το κόκκινο, πληρώνεις. κτλ κτλ. You get the point.

Αντιθέτως, ο ποδηλάτης, δεν περνάει από *καμία* τέτοια διαδικασία και θεωρεί *αυτοβούλως* πως είτε βρίσκεται στο βουνό, είτε στη Λ. Συγγρού, απλά κάνει το σουλάτσο του και *μόνο οι άλλοι έχουν ευθύνη να τον προσέχουν*.
Εκεί έγγυται το πρόβλημα με τους ποδηλάτες και *ξαναλέω*: Συνετίστε τους ελαφρόμυαλους πριν είναι αργά.

----------


## ipo

Πολλοί ποδηλάτες είναι κάτοχοι διπλώματος οδήγησης αυτοκινήτου ή μοτοσυκλέτας. Παρόλα αυτά, κάποιοι φέρονται στο δρόμο διαφορετικά σε σχέση με όταν οδηγούν μηχανοκίνητο όχημα. Ένας από τους λόγους που πράττουν έτσι, είναι το γεγονός ότι ξέρουν πως δεν βεβαιώνονται πρόστιμα σε ποδηλάτες.

Το "ναι μεν, αλλά εσείς" που έθιξες είναι πραγματικότητα. Πρόβλημα οδηγικής συμπεριφοράς υπάρχει γενικότερα στη χώρα μας. Χρειάζεται παιδεία, αλλά και αστυνόμευση, ώστε όσοι αγνοούν την εκπαίδευση που έχουν λάβει, να ελέγχονται.

Η συμπεριφορά στο οδικό δίκτυο, πρέπει να διδάσκεται σε όλους. Από τους πεζούς, μέχρι τους οδηγούς νταλίκας. Όλοι όσοι έρχονται σε επαφή με το οδικό δίκτυο, μπορούν να προκαλέσουν δυστύχημα, αν παραβούν τους κανόνες κυκλοφορίας. Κι ένας πεζός, αν πεταχτεί στο δρόμο, μπορεί να αναγκάσει όχημα να βγει από την πορεία του και να προκαλέσει σοβαρό ατύχημα. Το ίδιο και ένα ποδήλατο ή μία μοτοσυκλέτα. Αυτό είναι το ίδιο για όλους. Όμως στα μηχανοκίνητα οχήματα, προστίθεται ο κίνδυνος που εγκυμονεί από λανθασμένη χρήση, εξαιτίας του βάρους τους και της ταχύτητας που μπορούν να αναπτύξουν (το γινόμενό τους είναι η ορμή). Στο δεύτερο κομμάτι λοιπόν, δε συγκρίνεται η ζημιά που μπορεί να προκαλέσει ένα ποδήλατο, σε σχέση με εκείνη που μπορεί να προκαλέσει ένα αμάξι. Στο πρώτο κομμάτι ισχύει το ίδιο για πεζούς, ποδήλατα, μοτοσυκλέτες, αμάξια, φορτηγά.

Το συνετίστε τους τους ελαφρόμυαλους, ισχύει για όλους. Όπως θα το πω σε ένα φίλο ποδηλάτη, έτσι πρέπει να το πει κι άλλος. Το ίδιο ισχύει για για τους οδηγούς άλλων αυτοκινήτων. Όταν ο άλλος σου λέει πάω με 120km/h στη λεωφόρο, αντί να δείξεις θαυμασμό να του πεις ότι κάνει λάθος. Όταν παρκάρει κοντά σε διασταύρωση και περιορίζει την ορατότητα, να του επισημαίνεις το λάθος του. Όταν περνάει φανάρι με κόκκινο, να του εξηγείς ότι είναι εν δυνάμει δολοφόνος.

Σχετικά με την πεποίθησή σου, επίτρεψέ μου να έχω διαφωνίες. Προσωπικά βλέπω κόσμο που αρχίζει να οδηγεί ποδήλατο, να οδηγεί πιο προσεκτικά στο δρόμο ακόμα και με το αμάξι του. Ευαισθητοποιείται, καταλαβαίνει ότι το δρόμο μοιράζονται οχήματα με διαφορετικές δυνατότητες και ότι ένα λάθος του, μπορεί να γρατζουνίσει τον προφυλακτήρα του, αλλά να στείλει κιόλας άλλον στον τάφο. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν και εκείνοι που λες, αλλά δε συμφωνούμε στο πλήθος τους.

----------


## BlindG

Eκτιμώ το πνεύμα εθνικής συμφιλίωσης (ας πιάσουμε όλοι τα χέρια και ας αυτοβελιτωθούμε κτλ κτλ κτλ) αλλά αν δεν δείξεις δάχτυλο, δουλειά δε γίνεται.

Κάποια πράγματα πρέπει να ειπωθούν και να εντυπωθούν.
Όσο και αν θέλει ο ποδηλάτης να θεωρεί πως η Συγγρού και η Ποσειδώνος είναι κτήμα του και πεδίο για σουλάτσο, είναι βαθιά νυχτωμένος.
Η πραγματικότητα είναι τελείως διαφορετική από τον υπερφύαλο ρομαντισμό του και είναι η εξής απλή:

Βρίσκεται με ένα όχημα που πάει με 20-30-40χλμ/ω σε έναν δρόμο που η μέση ωριαία είναι 80, που κυκλοφορούν φονιάδες οδηγοί που κάνουν σφήνες, που κυκλοφορούν φονιάδες σκουτεράδες που είναι πιο ηλίθιοι από ξύλινα πατώματα και για να το θέσω γλαφυρότερα, τα ποδήλατα απλά αποτελούν παραφωνία σε έναν τέτοιο δρόμο.

Αν λοιπόν τα ποδήλατα άγονται και φέρονται με το "έχω ίσα δικαιώματα", απλώς πάνε εθελοντές.

Ένα αυτοκίνητο, δεν μπορεί να τη "βγει" σε ένα φορτηγό γιατί *όλοι* οι φορτηγατζήδες (και *ξέρω τι λέω*) λένε το εξής: "*Αν φρενάρω, θα μου έρθει το φορτίο στο κεφάλι και θα διπλώσει η νταλίκα προξενόντας πολύ μεγαλύτερη ζημιά απ'ότι αν "φάω" τον ηλίθιο μπροστά μου*". 

Θέλετε δε θέλετε, στην άσφαλτο ισχύει (νόμιζω και από τον ΚΟΚ) οτι τα μεγαλύτερα οχήματα έχουν προτεραιότητα διότι έχουν μικρότερη δυνατότητα ελιγμών *και φρεναρίσματος* και γιατί -πολύ απλά- μπορούν να σε σκοτώσουν χωρίς να πάθουν σχεδόν  τίποτα.


Κλείνω με το εξής και δεν ξανασχολούμαι (αν θέλετε να πετάτε στα σύννεφα, είναι δικαίωμά σας και η ζωή δική σας):
Ο (υπεύθυνος) δικυκλιστής, κυκλοφορεί με δεκατέσσερα μάτια ανοιχτά γιατί ξέρει οτι π.χ. στο πράσινο που περνάει στη διασταύρωση, μπορεί να υπάρχει ο κάθετος τετράτροχος μαλάκας που θεωρεί οτι το κόκκινο είναι "για τους άλλους". Έτσι λοιπόν, από ένστικτο αυτοσυντήρησης, έχει μάτια και προσέχει τι κάνουν οι άλλοι.
Ο ποδηλάτης απλά κοιτάζει τον ουρανό και αγοράζει τρεντομοδάτα LEDάκια για να κάνει το ποδήλατο χριστουγεννιάτικο δέντρο, θεωρώντας πως επιτελεί έτσι το καθήκον του.

----------


## manicx

Γενικά, η άποψη μου από την καθημερινή μετακίνηση στην πόλη είναι ότι πολλοί ποδηλάτες πρέπει να αναθεωρήσουν και να πάρουν ΜΜΜ. Το τι βλέπω καθημερινά είναι ασύλληπτο από τον ανθρώπινο νου. Ξεκινάω από τα βασικά, εξοπλισμός ασφαλείας ποδηλάτου. 40 ευρώ βάσει ΚΟΚ είναι σιγουράκι η κλήση στο 80% των ποδηλατών από τη μη ύπαρξη πλάγιων ανακλαστικών στους τροχούς (αυτά που μπαίνουν στις ακτίνες ή τροχούς με ανακλαστική λωρίδα). Φώτα μπρος πίσω, πολυτέλεια, πάνω από το 50% δεν έχουν (άλλα 40€). Κράνος, θα έλεγα ένα 20% φοράει (αυτά από δικές μου εκτιμήσεις πάντα με ότι βλέπω καθημερινά).

Στα παραπάνω βάζω επίσης ποδηλάτες που έχουν ποδήλατα κακοσυντηρημένα (ελαστικά διαλυμένα με ελάχιστη πίεση) και παντελώς λάθος θέση οδήγησης που καθιστά το λάθος εύκολο και τον τραυματισμό σχεδόν σίγουρο). Για νοοτροπία, ώρες-ώρες είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα λένε πολλοί ποδηλάτες "ο μ@κ@κ@ς με το κράνος που περιμένει στα φανάρια και σε κάθε στροφή βγάζει το χέρι"... Τι να πω, έτσι πιστεύω. Ανάθεμα και αν περιμένει κανείς σε φανάρι. Δεν έχω δει ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ. Προχθές ερχόμουν και περνάει ένα βόιδι στο Χαλάνδρι με ποδήλατο ενώ είχε φανάρι. Ερχόμουν εγώ και πλακώθηκα στα φρένα. Σε αυτοκίνητα δεν ασχολούμαι καν αλλά αυτός άκουσε τα εξ αμάξης. Ούτε κράνος φόραγε τίποτε. Θα έπεφτε πάνω μου και θα γέλαγε ο κόσμος.

Βέβαια όχι ότι με τα αυτοκίνητα πάει καλύτερα η φάση. Πρόσφατα είχε μια βαρβάτη πτώση καθώς με έκλεισε ταξί στον παράδρομο της Παπανικολή-Καποδιστρίου στα Σίδερα Χαλανδρίου (εκεί που είναι η εκκλησία). Έχοντας παρατάξει το δεξί χέρι ότι στρίβω βλέπω ταξί στο 1 μέτρο να κάνει σφήνα. Αποτέλεσμα να πέσω κι ευτυχώς από πίσω έρχονταν μηχανή που σταμάτησε και τα αυτοκίνητα. Αλλιώς θα σας έγραφα από τα σύννεφα. Προχθές, πάλι το ίδιο με ΙΧ κι ένα τύπο 'βαρύ' και ασήκωτο. Πρόλαβα ευτυχώς να φρενάρω και μόνο ο μπροστινός τροχός βρήκε λίγο προφυλακτήρα χωρίς να πέσω. Γενικά η κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα είναι κακή. Μας λείπει η παιδεία γενικά. Με το αυτοκίνητο είσαι περισσότερο προσεκτικός γιατί έχεις την αίσθηση του όγκου αλλά και της μεγάλης ζημιάς. Με το ποδήλατο τα βλέπουμε αέρινα όλα και χάνουμε την αίσθηση της ευθύνης αλλά και του κινδύνου. Απογοήτευση.

----------


## vamvakoolas

παιδια ολοι εχετε δικιο (απο λιγο) :Razz:  :Razz: 

Εχει ψηφιστει απο ευρωκοινοβουλιο σχετικη διαταξη οπου καθε ποδηλατης πρεπει να εχει ασφαλιση και υποχρεωτικα καλυψη αστικης ευθηνης για 3ους (και μαλιστα για μεγαλο ποσο). Στη χωρα μας μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχει παρει χαμπαρι κανεις τιποτα αλλα σιγουρα οι ασφαλιστικες θα το μυριστουν και θα πιεσουν τη κυβερνηση να μεταφερει το νομοσχεδιο προς διαβουλευση (ειναι ετοιμο). στη βουλη. Παντως εδω και μερικες εβδομαδες καθε αθλητης ποδηλασιας που παει εξωτερικο ειναι υποχρεωμενος να ασφαλιστει (αρα...κατι κινειται).

ΣΤΟ νομοσχεδιο που ανεφερα υπαρχουν υποχρεωσεις για κρανος φωτισμο και γιλεκο (φωσφοριζε το βραδυ). Επισης οι ποδηλατες θα εχουν κυρωσεις για παραβιασεις του ΚΟΚ. Σημερα η τροχαια μπορει να επιβαλει διοικητικες κυρωσεις μονο για...αδεια κυκλοφορειας :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  (εχει μεινει απο τη δεκαετια του 50 αυτο) και βεβαια για κινηση σε αυτοκινητοδρομο σε ποδηλατες.

Τωρα περι συμπεριφορας εφοσον το ποδηλατο εγινε μοδα, αναγκαστικα και καποιες κακες νοοτροπιες θα περασουν και στη ποδηλασια...*Στο χερι μας ειναι οσοι εδω ξερουν να δινουν καμμια συμβουλη και...ας πεσει στο γκρεμο* :Wink: 

Πριν μερικες ωρες ημουν σε αγωνα ποδηλασιας οπου το πρωι ειχε παιδικο αγωνα και μαλιστα στη κατηγορια προ δημοτικου  :Worthy:  ειχε τουλαχιστον 10 παιδακια :Respekt:  :Respekt: με τα κρανη και τα ποδηλατακια τους

----------


## manicx

Η άδεια κυκλοφορίας κι επομένως και πινακίδων έχει καταργηθεί με τον Ν3542/2007, άρθρο 80 που τροποποιεί το άρθρο 88 του Ν2696/1999. Οπότε δεν μπορεί να σε γράψει κανείς για άδεια και πινακίδες.

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Η άδεια κυκλοφορίας κι επομένως και πινακίδων έχει καταργηθεί με τον Ν3542/2007, άρθρο 80 που τροποποιεί το άρθρο 88 του Ν2696/1999. Οπότε δεν μπορεί να σε γράψει κανείς για άδεια και πινακίδες.


ωραια βρηκαμε ποιον θα καλουν οι ποδηλατες οταν τους γραφουν

παραδειγμα

http://epitropesdiodiastop.blogspot....post_4070.html

----------


## blade_

> Επειδή τα άλλα δύο θέματα δεν αφορούν αυτό που θέλω να γράψω (το οποίο είναι πέρα από τον "χαβαλέ"  ) το "αφήνω" εδώ. Βρίστε με πείτε οτι θέλετε αλλά να ξέρετε πως δεν γράφω από απέχθεια αλλά από αγανάκτηση.
> 
> Οι ποδηλάτες έχετε αρχίσει και υποφέρετε από τη νόσο του αυξανόμενου πληθυσμού: Όσο περισσότεροι γίνεστε, τόσο περισσότεροι γίνονται και ανόητοι που δεν έχουν ούτε λογική αλλά ούτε και ένστικτο αυτοσυντήρησης (τσαμπουνάνε και κάτι μαλθακότητες του στυλ "Η ύπαρξή ΜΟΥ στο δρόμο 'σου' είναι δικαίωμά ΜΟΥ" οι οποίες είναι άξιες μόνο για μούτζες και τίποτε άλλο).
> 
> Καλό θα ήταν λοιπόν, εφ'όσον διατηρείτε (και ορθώς) το παρεΐστικο στυλ, να λέτε και καμιά κουβέντα στους λιγότερο μυαλωμένους γιατί αν γίνει το κακό, μικρή σημασία έχει το ποιός φταίει.


δεν εχεις αδικο.το παρατηρω και γω πολυ απο τοτε που το ποδηλατο εγινε μοδα."εγω ειμαι στο δρομο κ κανενας αλλος"

δυστυχως

----------


## Rebel Scum

Εγώ πάντως προχτές το πήρα με το ΙΧ, μπήκα μέσα στο Τατόι που κυκλοφορούν μόνο πεταλούδες και έκανα μια ωραία μικρή βολτίτσα 10χλμ με ποικιλία κλίσεων.

Τις βόλτες στο δρόμο ποτέ δεν τις κατάλαβα μέσα στην Αθήνα. Εκτός ότι πρέπει να έχεις τρελή άγνοια κινδύνου, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι είναι το διασκεδαστικό να κάνεις βόλτες μέσα στο τσιμέντο.

Τέλος πάντων άσχετα με το μου αρέσει εμένα, πρέπει να επικαιροποιηθεί το νομικό πλαίσιο για το ποδήλατο γιατί μιλάμε πια για ένα μέσο που κινείται ανάμεσα μας.

Χαίρομαι πάντως που η πλειοψηφία εδώ στο θέμα έχει υπεύθυνη θέση.

*Spoiler:*





ΥΓ. Είχα να βρίσω στο δρόμο πολύ καιρό.....πρόσφατα όμως ένας φίλτατος ποδηλάτης μέσα στη μέση της βενιζέλου στη Ν. Σμύρνη πήγαινε χαλαρός με το κινητό στο αυτί και από πίσω μια ουρά 20 αυτοκίνητα. Κατά τα άλλα δεν λέω προβλεπόμενος....κράνος, υπόδημα και ολόσωμο ποδηλατικό κολάν να τονίζει την σαμπρέλα(sic) γύρω από τη μέση  :Razz:

----------


## BlindG

> Γενικά, η άποψη μου από την καθημερινή μετακίνηση στην πόλη είναι ότι πολλοί ποδηλάτες πρέπει να αναθεωρήσουν και να πάρουν ΜΜΜ.


Δε νομίζω οτι χρειάζεται κάτι τέτοιο. Εκτιμώ βαθύτατα τον κάθε άνθρωπο που ξεκουνιέται από τον καναπέ και ασκείται, ακόμα και για να πάει στη δουλειά.
Κατά τη γνώμη μου, το πρόβλημα δεν είναι να φύγουν τα ποδήλατα από τους δρόμους (π.χ. τις ώρες αιχμής) (*) κάποιες ώρες. Το θέμα -για 'μένα- είναι να κυριαρχήσει η κοινή λογική και το ένστικτο της αυτοσυντήρησης, κόντρα στο "μοδάτο" της ποδηλασίας, ή στο άλλο άκρο των νεο-ανα-γεννημένων φυσιοποδηλατολατρών που ξαφνικά την είδαν επαναστάτες χωρίς αιτία. Παν μέτρον άριστον!




(*) Θεωρώ βέβαια οτι ποδηλασία τέτοιες ώρες, μάλλον κακό κάνει γιατί ο ποδηλάτης αναπνέει *τα πάντα* στο διάβα του αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα. Μπορεί π.χ. να επιλέξει λιγότερο κεντρικούς δρόμους.

----------


## ipo

Χθες που επέστρεφα στο σπίτι με ποδήλατο, πέρασαν κάθετα μπροστά μου με κόκκινο ένα αμάξι και μία μοτοσυκλέτα. Αγνόησαν και το κόκκινο φανάρι και εμένα που ερχόμουν. Άλλος ένας με προσπέρασε και με έκλεισε. Οποιαδήποτε παρανομία είναι μεμπτή, είτε είναι από ποδηλάτη, είτε από οδηγό μοτοσυκλέτας, είτε από φορτηγατζή. Τα ποδήλατα έχουν στο δρόμο δικαιώματα και υποχρεώσεις. Δεν είναι παρείσακτα οχήματα, ούτε η χρήση τους είναι λιγότερο σημαντική από εκείνη του Ι.Χ..

----------


## euri

Meanwhile in Europe: Google Maps bike directions in more countries

----------


## manicx

> (*) Θεωρώ βέβαια οτι ποδηλασία τέτοιες ώρες, μάλλον κακό κάνει γιατί ο ποδηλάτης αναπνέει *τα πάντα* στο διάβα του αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα. Μπορεί π.χ. να επιλέξει λιγότερο κεντρικούς δρόμους.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXMPnnjftDs

----------


## blade_

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXMPnnjftDs


για ποτε σε εχουν μπαγλαρωσει στην Αθηνα γι αυτο...  :Razz:

----------


## Zus

Έχει πλάκα να διαβάζεις το τόπικ. Αν γράφουν κιόλας σε αυτό, "βασιλιάδες" οδηγοί αυτοκινήτων, γίνεται ακόμα πιο αστείο.  :ROFL:

----------


## ipo

Για να δούμε λίγο και την άλλη πλευρά. Τις τελευταίες μέρες μου έτυχε μερικές φορές να σταματάω με το ποδήλατο σε κόκκινο και μετά από λίγο να με προσπερνάει αμάξι και να περνάει παράνομα τη διασταύρωση. Σήμερα μάλιστα το φανάρι είχε ανάψει κόκκινο 4 δευτερόλεπτα πριν περάσει το αμάξι παράνομα.

Ένα αμάξι που κάνει παρανομία, αποτελεί μεγαλύτερο κίνδυνο σε σχέση με ένα ποδήλατο, διότι πέρα από το γεγονός ότι μπορεί να ξαφνιάσει οδηγούς και να προκαλέσει ατύχημα, έχει το ίδιο μεγάλη ορμή. Με αυτή μπορεί να αφήσει στον τόπο πεζό, οδηγό άλλου οχήματος και να εκτροχιάσει όχημα που θα χτυπήσει πλάγια.

----------


## sdikr

> Για να δούμε λίγο και την άλλη πλευρά. Τις τελευταίες μέρες μου έτυχε μερικές φορές να σταματάω με το ποδήλατο σε κόκκινο και μετά από λίγο να με προσπερνάει αμάξι και να περνάει παράνομα τη διασταύρωση. Σήμερα μάλιστα το φανάρι είχε ανάψει κόκκινο 4 δευτερόλεπτα πριν περάσει το αμάξι παράνομα.
> 
> Ένα αμάξι που κάνει παρανομία, αποτελεί μεγαλύτερο κίνδυνο σε σχέση με ένα ποδήλατο, διότι πέρα από το γεγονός ότι μπορεί να ξαφνιάσει οδηγούς και να προκαλέσει ατύχημα, έχει το ίδιο μεγάλη ορμή. Με αυτή μπορεί να αφήσει στον τόπο πεζό, οδηγό άλλου οχήματος και να εκτροχιάσει όχημα που θα χτυπήσει πλάγια.


το ότι κάποιος κάνει κάτι παράνομο δεν σημαίνει οτι θα πρέπει να το κάνουμε και εμείς.
Το ποδήλατο που θα περάσει με κόκκινο αν χτυπήσει θα είναι χειρότερο για τον αναβάτη του.
Πάντως όταν βλέπω κάποιο ποδήλατο να σταματάει σε κόκκινο φανάρι πάντα μου κάνει εντύπωση  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Προφανώς το γράφω ως παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή για οποιονδήποτε οδηγό. Ο ποδηλάτης περιμένει μπροστά σε κόκκινο φανάρι και τον προσπερνάει αμάξι για να περάσει παράνομα.

Επιπλέον δεν πρέπει να είναι κριτήριο για την οδηγική μας συμπεριφορά το τι θα πάθουμε οι ίδιοι. Πρέπει να έχουμε κατά νου, τι ζημιά θα προκαλέσουμε στους νόμιμους χρήστες της οδού που δε φταίνε σε τίποτα.

----------


## Zus

Πριν δύο μέρες πέρασε μία γριούλα, με λιμουσινάτο αμάξι, σφαίρα από κόκκινο φανάρι, πρόλαβα να πατήσω φρένα λίγα μέτρα πριν. Την πέτυχα την επόμενη μέρα στον δρόμο, αλλά είπα να μην αρχίσω τα καντήλια και μας αφήσει χρόνους.

Είπαμε υπάρχουν βλάκες ποδηλάτες, αλλά όχι στην συχνότητα που θέλουν να μας παρουσιάσουν ορισμένοι εδώ. Ο κίνδυνος θάνατος εκεί έξω, για τον οποιοδήποτε σε μεγάλη ακτίνα, είναι τα αμάξια και οι υπερόπτες οδηγοί τους.  :Closed topic:

----------


## Νikosanagn

θα συμφωνήσω με τον απο πάνω μου...

----------


## manicx

Διασταύρωση Αγ. Παρασκευής, Μεσογείων-Χαλανδρίου. Ένας τρόμπας με κάμπριο BMW φεύγει με κόκκινο 3" μετά και περνάει σύριζα από μηχανή και μισό μέτρο από εμένα. Το τι καντήλι έριξα δεν λέγεται. Συνήθως είναι ήρεμος αλλά δεν είναι ότι απλά πέρασε, πήγαινε και με πατηλίκια. Αν μας χτύπαγε, θα φεύγαμε 3μέτρα στον αέρα.  :Evil:

----------


## ipo

Οι ιστορίες παρανομίας και αναισθησίας με οδηγούς αυτοκινήτων ή μηχανών, δε συγκρίνονται με εκείνες των ποδηλατών. Όχι μόνο πληθυσμιακά, αλλά και ποσοστιαία, επί τους πλήθους των οδηγών του αντίστοιχου οχήματος. Το αυτοκίνητο κάνει μερικούς να νιώθουν ασφάλεια και ανωνυμία, οπότε μένει το ήθος και η υπευθυνότητα για να τους κάνει να τηρήσουν τον ΚΟΚ.

Προχθές προσπαθούσε να με πείσει μία, ότι τα ποδήλατα δεν πρέπει να κυκλοφορούν σε δρόμο, γιατί πάνε αργά, με επιχείρημα του τύπου:
"Αν τρέχω και δε βλέπω τι έχει μετά από στροφή, όταν δω ξαφνικά ποδήλατο να πηγαίνει μόνο με 20 km/h, θα πέσω πάνω του."

Η απάντηση που έδωσα είναι αυτό που λέει και ο ΚΟΚ, ότι δεν πρέπει να τρέχει αν δεν έχει ορατότητα μπροστά της. Όμως με άφησε για μία ακόμη φορά άφωνο:

"Ναι, αλλά εγώ το πολύ-πολύ να γρατζουνίσω το αμάξι μου. Ο ποδηλάτης θα σκοτωθεί, άρα δεν πρέπει να κυκλοφορεί στο δρόμο."

Το δίκαιο του πιο δυνατού δηλαδή. Ό,τι να 'ναι. Ο κόσμος έχει μπερδέψει τα ανώτατα όρια ταχύτητας με κατώτατα.

----------


## nm96027

Είναι λάθος η προσέγγιση "οι ποδηλάτες είναι χειρότεροι από τους οδηγούς ή το αντίστροφο...".

Είναι λάθος γιατί σε ένα μεγάλο βαθμό μερικοί ποδηλάτες είναι ταυτόχρονα και οδηγοί ΙΧ και το αντίστροφο. Ή επίσης είναι και πεζοί. Ο πεζός το απόγευμα της Δευτέρας, περνάει λεωφόρους κάθετα, όχι από διάβαση, περπατάει στην μέση του δρόμου χωρίς λόγο, αποφεύγει τα φανάρια των πεζών και γενικώς κάνει ότι γουστάρει. Την άλλη μέρα το πρωί παίρνει το ποδήλατο του και προσαρμόζει την ετσιθελική συμπεριφορά του στην ελευθερία που του χαρίζει το δίτροχο. Ομοίως και ο ΙΧης. 

Μην το βλέπετε ως στρατόπεδα. Δεν φταίει το ποδήλατο για τις καγκουριές, όπως δεν φταίει και η εταιρεία Porsche για τους ανάλογους κάγκουρους που τα ιππεύουν.

Τέλος: κανείς δεν είναι αλάνθαστος στην οδηγική του συμπεριφορά (Τυφλεεεεε....). Όλοι κάνουμε βλακείες στο δρόμο, δεδομένων των βαθμών ελευθερίας που μας δίνονται κάθε φορά. Το ζήτημα είναι να έχουμε αίσθηση της βλακείας και όταν μας κάνουν τσακωτούς να μην κάνουμε τους ξύπνιους και τους τσαμπουκάδες αλλά να καταλαβαίνουμε το λάθος μας. Αρκετές φορές θα τύχει να πάω ανάποδα σε έναν μονοδρομο με το ποδήλατο, προσέχοντας στο μέγιστο όλες τις διασταυρώσεις (από όλες τις πλευρές, ακόμα από τις παράνομες), να προσέχοντας τις πόρτες των παρκαρισμένων, προσέχοντας τους πεζούς, προσέχοντας τις εξόδους γκαράζ.

----------


## frap

nm έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Σημασία έχει να έχεις επίγνωση του τι κάνεις και όταν καταλήξεις να παρενοχλήσεις κάποιον να μη το τσαμπουκαλευτείς κιόλας. Σπάνια έχω δει να λέει κάποιος "συγνώμη δε κοίταξα σωστά τον καθρέφτη μου". Περισσότερες φορές μου έχουν πει: "εντάξει, γιατί παραπονιέσαι, σε βλέπω..."*

Χαζομάρες. Απλά έχουμε χάσει την υπομονή μας και δεν αντέχουμε να περιμένουμε για κανένα και για τίποτε... 
... ακόμη και όταν δεν έχουμε κανένα κέρδος από την ανυπομονησία μας
... κάτι το οποίο γνωρίζουμε από πριν αλλά επιλέγουμε να το παραβλέπουμε.

υγ: Εγώ πάντως, όταν θέλω να πάω ανάποδα στο μονόδρομο, ξεκαβαλάω και πάω από το πεζοδρόμιο σαν πεζός  :Smile: 

*

Off Topic


		... όταν πχ το επίμαχο σημείο ήταν έργα στη μεσαία λωρίδα σε μήκος 5-10μ που άφηναν λίγο λιγότερο από το εύρος της λεωφορειολωρίδας και ταξιτζή στρίμωξε τη μούρη του ίσα με το τιμόνι μου αφήνοντάς μου σχεδόν μηδενικό χώρο από το κράσπεδο... για 10 μέτρα μαξ δρόμο... 

Μου έχουν τύχει άπειρες καγκουριές και σύριζα περάσματα όταν κινούμε με ~30 για να μου βγει 10-20 μέτρα μπροστά και να ξανακολλήσει στην κίνηση ή στο κόκκινο φανάρι που ήδη έβλεπε όσο ήταν πίσω μου. Ή χειρότερα, για να κόψει δεξιά μπροστά μου πριν καν προλάβει να με προσπεράσει καλά-καλά.

Επίσης μου 'χει τύχει 4-5 φορές όταν με να μου πούνε πως δε με είδανε, μέρα μεσημέρι με έντονη μπλέ τσάντα στην πλάτη και αντίστοιχο έντονο κόκκινο/πράσινο μπλουζάκι.

----------


## ipo

> Είναι λάθος η προσέγγιση "οι ποδηλάτες είναι χειρότεροι από τους οδηγούς ή το αντίστροφο...".
> 
> Είναι λάθος γιατί σε ένα μεγάλο βαθμό μερικοί ποδηλάτες είναι ταυτόχρονα και οδηγοί ΙΧ και το αντίστροφο. Ή επίσης είναι και πεζοί. Ο πεζός το απόγευμα της Δευτέρας, περνάει λεωφόρους κάθετα, όχι από διάβαση, περπατάει στην μέση του δρόμου χωρίς λόγο, αποφεύγει τα φανάρια των πεζών και γενικώς κάνει ότι γουστάρει. Την άλλη μέρα το πρωί παίρνει το ποδήλατο του και προσαρμόζει την ετσιθελική συμπεριφορά του στην ελευθερία που του χαρίζει το δίτροχο. Ομοίως και ο ΙΧης. 
> 
> Μην το βλέπετε ως στρατόπεδα. Δεν φταίει το ποδήλατο για τις καγκουριές, όπως δεν φταίει και η εταιρεία Porsche για τους ανάλογους κάγκουρους που τα ιππεύουν.
> 
> Τέλος: κανείς δεν είναι αλάνθαστος στην οδηγική του συμπεριφορά (Τυφλεεεεε....). Όλοι κάνουμε βλακείες στο δρόμο, δεδομένων των βαθμών ελευθερίας που μας δίνονται κάθε φορά. Το ζήτημα είναι να έχουμε αίσθηση της βλακείας και όταν μας κάνουν τσακωτούς να μην κάνουμε τους ξύπνιους και τους τσαμπουκάδες αλλά να καταλαβαίνουμε το λάθος μας. Αρκετές φορές θα τύχει να πάω ανάποδα σε έναν μονοδρομο με το ποδήλατο, προσέχοντας στο μέγιστο όλες τις διασταυρώσεις (από όλες τις πλευρές, ακόμα από τις παράνομες), να προσέχοντας τις πόρτες των παρκαρισμένων, προσέχοντας τους πεζούς, προσέχοντας τις εξόδους γκαράζ.


Συμφωνώ σε όλα και επαυξάνω.


Παραδέχομαι έναν τύπο που με είχε τρακάρει πριν από χρόνια και μου είχε σπάσει τον καθρέφτη (αμφότεροι με αμάξια ήμασταν). Έκανε πονηριά με απότομη σφήνα για να βγει μπροστά από πολλά αμάξια. Σταμάτησε, κατέβηκε κάτω, μου έδωσε το χέρι και είπε: "Με συγχωρείς έκανα χοντρή βλακεία."

Ήταν πασιφανής παράνομη πονηριά και την παραδέχτηκε. Με αποζημίωσε με την ασφαλιστική του και έληξε έτσι. Έχασα βέβαια εκείνο το απόγευμα, καθώς και μερικές μέρες μετά για την αποζημίωση και την επισκευή, αλλά τουλάχιστον ένιωσα ότι κέρδισα κάτι βλέποντας ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που παραδέχονται το εκούσιο λάθος τους. Χωρίς δικαιολογίες ή αποποιήσεις ευθύνης.

----------


## Νikosanagn

:One thumb up:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Αυτό που λείπει στον νεοέλληνα είναι παιδεία στους περισσότερους τομείς της καθημερινής του ζωής. Η εξυπνάδα/μαγκιά/απατεωνιά συναντάται παντού. Και αναφέρομαι πάντα για δραστηριότητες "δημόσιες" που θέλοντας και μη η συμπεριφορά του ενός επηρεάζει άμεσα ή έμμεσα τον άλλο. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, οι νεότερες γενεές, ας πούμε από το '70 και μετά (no offence για τους μεγαλύτερους - δεν τους βάζω όλους στο ίδιο τσουβάλι), έχουν αναπτύξει περισσότερο το αίσθημα της αιδούς και της κοινωνικής ευθύνης, κάτι που υποθέτω με τα χρόνια θα γίνεται εντονότερο.

Επίσης να συμπληρώσω κάτι στα λεγόμενα του nm. Η οδηγική συμπεριφορά επηρεάζεται σαφώς και από τεχνικούς παράγοντες όπως η ποιότητα του οδοστρώματος, η σχεδιαστική δομή του δρόμου (πχ. ο αριθμός λωρίδων, η έλλειψη η μη ποδηλατοδρόμων) κλπ, κάτι που νομίζω πως πρέπει να λαμβάνεται σοβαρά υπόψη στα συμπεράσματα περί συμπεριφοράς των χρηστών της οδού.

----------


## nm96027

> Αυτό που λείπει στον νεοέλληνα είναι παιδεία στους περισσότερους τομείς της καθημερινής του ζωής. Η εξυπνάδα/μαγκιά/απατεωνιά συναντάται παντού. Και αναφέρομαι πάντα για δραστηριότητες "δημόσιες" που θέλοντας και μη η συμπεριφορά του ενός επηρεάζει άμεσα ή έμμεσα τον άλλο. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, οι νεότερες γενεές, ας πούμε από το '70 και μετά (no offence για τους μεγαλύτερους - δεν τους βάζω όλους στο ίδιο τσουβάλι), έχουν αναπτύξει περισσότερο το αίσθημα της αιδούς και της κοινωνικής ευθύνης, κάτι που υποθέτω με τα χρόνια θα γίνεται εντονότερο.
> 
> Επίσης να συμπληρώσω κάτι στα λεγόμενα του nm. Η οδηγική συμπεριφορά επηρεάζεται σαφώς και από τεχνικούς παράγοντες όπως η ποιότητα του οδοστρώματος, η σχεδιαστική δομή του δρόμου (πχ. ο αριθμός λωρίδων, η έλλειψη η μη ποδηλατοδρόμων) κλπ, κάτι που νομίζω πως πρέπει να λαμβάνεται σοβαρά υπόψη στα συμπεράσματα περί συμπεριφοράς των χρηστών της οδού.


Γενικά πρέπει να προσπαθούμε να μπούμε στην θέση του άλλου. Μία στις τόσες θα μας το ανταποδώσουν. 

Πχ εγώ όταν ανεβαίνω Υμηττό, πρέπει να ποδηλατήσω για 1km πάνω σε πεζοδρόμιο δίπλα στον φράκτη του ΕΜΠ, σχετικά φαρδύ. Όταν συναντάω πεζό, δεν χώνομαι, περιμένω και όταν αποφασίσει να κάνει στην άκρη τότε περναω, ζητώντας συγγνώμη. Μία φορά μία κυρία γύρισε και μου είπε "Τι να κάνεις και συ παιδί μου; Αφού δεν έχει ποδηλατόδρομο!". 

Αν καταλάβουμε πως η πόλη δεν μπορεί να έχει φασματικές ζώνες κυκλοφορίες (εδώ μόνο ΙΧ, εκεί μόνο πεζοί, εκεί μόνο ποδήλατα) αλλά πως πρέπει να συνυπάρξουμε τότε τα πράγματα θα είναι καλύτερα.

----------


## blade_

φιλος σημερα,ξεπαρκαρει αλλος μπροστα του χωρις να δωσει σημασια,ο φιλος μου πιανεται πανω του και πηγαινουν μαζι..100 μετρα παρακατω,αφηνει το χερι απο το αυτοκινητο,φτανει στην πορτα του,του λεει κατι..γαλλικα και φευγει :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

Δε βλέπω κάτι αστείο σε αυτό. Ο φίλος σου αφενός έκανε κάτι επικίνδυνο, αφετέρου φέρθηκε αγενώς. Θα μπορούσε να χειριστεί την κατάσταση με τρόπο που να κάνει τον άλλο να καταλάβει το λάθος του, αντί να δώσει έρεισμα για κατηγορίες προς τους ποδηλάτες.

----------


## blade_

τα γαλλικα δεν ηταν βρισιμο,απλα του την ειπε ελαφρως σε στυλ " βλεπουμε λιγο",οσο για το πιασιμο,αν κ εγω δε θα το εκανα,μιλαμε για σχεδον χωριο,με πολυ χαμηλες ταχυτητες

----------


## Νikosanagn

Γιατί ως συνήθως στα χωριά όλοι οδηγούν αργά και με πραότητα  :Razz:

----------


## alekan

Και προσέχοντας την προτεραιότητα.

----------


## frap

Χθεσινό...
Σημερινά

----------


## blade_

ωραιος ο γουρουνας :ROFL:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Τι έκανε ρε ο άνθρωπος!  :Laughing:  για γέλια και για κλάματα  :Razz:

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Χθεσινό...
> Σημερινά


Ωραίος ο τύπος με τη γουρούνα ή buggy ή ό,τι ήταν αυτό....

----------


## raspoutiv

πάντα μπροστά οι Ιάπωνες

----------


## megahead13

> πάντα μπροστά οι Ιάπωνες


 :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## ipo

Η εξέλιξη των ποδηλατόδρομων στην Ολλανδία.

----------


## Zus

> Η εξέλιξη των ποδηλατόδρομων στην Ολλανδία.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## ipo

Πόσα υγρά χρειάζεται ο ποδηλάτης το καλοκαίρι;

----------


## ipo

Από ερασιτεχνική ποδηλατική ομάδα τη Δευτέρα:



> Καλησπέρα μετα μεγάλης μου λύπης σήμερα έμαθα ότι έγραψαν φίλο συν ποδηλάτη στην παραλιακη για παραβίαση ερυθρου σηματοδότη 700€


Καιρός ήταν.

----------


## nm96027

> Από ερασιτεχνική ποδηλατική ομάδα τη Δευτέρα:
> 
> 
> Καιρός ήταν.


Aν και θα με βρει σύμφωνο η εξέλιξη αυτή, είμαστε σίγουροι πως δεν είναι ράδιο αρβύλα; Όντως η αστυνομία έχει την δυνατότητα να προβεί σε τέτοιες ενέργειες;

----------


## ipo

> Aν και θα με βρει σύμφωνο η εξέλιξη αυτή, είμαστε σίγουροι πως δεν είναι ράδιο αρβύλα; Όντως η αστυνομία έχει την δυνατότητα να προβεί σε τέτοιες ενέργειες;


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι αληθινή η πληροφορία. Το είδα σε ομαδική συζήτηση ερασιτεχνικής ποδηλατικής ομάδας. Μάλιστα έχουν ανεβάσει και φωτογραφία της κλήσης με σβησμένα τα στοιχεία του παραβάτη. Η κλήση αναφέρει ότι πέρασε 5 φανάρια με κόκκινο.

Η δυνατότητα από την αστυνομία προφανώς υπάρχει. Σου βεβαιώνει πρόστιμο με βάση την ταυτότητά σου. Κι αν δεν έχεις ταυτότητα, μπορεί να σε πάει στο τμήμα για εξακρίβωση στοιχείων.

----------


## tsigarid

Πραγματικά επιτέλους. Εδώ το πρόστιμο για μηχανοκίνητα οχήματα είναι $270, και για ποδηλάτες $50. Το 98% των ποδηλατών αγνοεί τα φανάρια. 2 φορές μου έχουν πει ευχαριστώ πεζοί επειδή σταμάτησα στο κόκκινο για να περάσουν...

----------


## qwertyuiop

Αυτό εδώ πώς σας φαίνεται; 

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς κάτι αντίστοιχο; 

https://sites.google.com/a/apollomot...ollomotorbike/

----------


## cuprakatos

> Πόσα υγρά χρειάζεται ο ποδηλάτης το καλοκαίρι;


Καλό !  :Laughing:  Εγώ πάντως όταν έτρεχα , έβγαζα τον αντοχής (περίπου 120χλμ) με 2 μπουκάλια , σύν ότι κουβάδες μας πετούσαν οι χωρικοί ! ! ή με λάστιχα όταν περνούσαμε απο γειτονιές  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Και κανα πορτοκαλάκι μας πέταγαν απο χωράφια και όσοι προλαβαιναν έπιαναν στον αέρα . . . . . . . καμιά φορά το μοιραζόμασταν με διπλανούς .............α ρε , άλλες εποχές ! '89  :Respekt:

----------


## tsigarid

> Καλό !  Εγώ πάντως όταν έτρεχα , έβγαζα τον αντοχής (περίπου 120χλμ) με 2 μπουκάλια , σύν ότι κουβάδες μας πετούσαν οι χωρικοί ! ! ή με λάστιχα όταν περνούσαμε απο γειτονιές 
> 
> Και κανα πορτοκαλάκι μας πέταγαν απο χωράφια και όσοι προλαβαιναν έπιαναν στον αέρα . . . . . . . καμιά φορά το μοιραζόμασταν με διπλανούς .............α ρε , άλλες εποχές ! '89


Εξαρτάται πολύ από τον καιρό. Το χειμώνα (0-10 βαθμούς) πάω στη δουλειά και χωρίς να πιω σταγόνα, το καλοκαίρι (πάνω από 20 βαθμούς) στη μέση ξαναγεμίζω το μπουκάλι...

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Καλό !  Εγώ πάντως όταν έτρεχα , έβγαζα τον αντοχής (περίπου 120χλμ) με 2 μπουκάλια , σύν ότι κουβάδες μας πετούσαν οι χωρικοί ! ! ή με λάστιχα όταν περνούσαμε απο γειτονιές 
> 
> Και κανα πορτοκαλάκι μας πέταγαν απο χωράφια και όσοι προλαβαιναν έπιαναν στον αέρα . . . . . . . καμιά φορά το μοιραζόμασταν με διπλανούς .............α ρε , άλλες εποχές ! '89


καλα μη νομιζεις ακομα ετσι ειναι...ιδιως τωρα με τη κριση.. :Wink:

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Aν και θα με βρει σύμφωνο η εξέλιξη αυτή, είμαστε σίγουροι πως δεν είναι ράδιο αρβύλα; Όντως η αστυνομία έχει την δυνατότητα να προβεί σε τέτοιες ενέργειες;


Γιατί να μην έχει; Κανονικά και πεζός να είσαι υπάρχει πρόστιμο αν περάσεις με κόκκινο ή εκτός διάβασης κτλ.

Για το ποσό δεν γνωρίζω συγκεκριμένα.

----------


## vamvakoolas

προς megahead και λοιπους λοκαλ:

Την αλλη εβδομαδα ξεκιναω εδω http://www.londonedinburghlondon.com/route  αν καποιος μενει σχετικα κοντα θα χαρω να τον δω

----------


## Mouse Potato

Wow! Καλή επιτυχία και καλές αντοχές Κωστή.

----------


## ipo

Καλό κουράγιο Κώστα! 230 χιλιόμετρα τη μέρα, επί 6 μέρες. Παλουκάκι.

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Καλό κουράγιο Κώστα! 230 χιλιόμετρα τη μέρα, επί 6 μέρες. Παλουκάκι.


5 μερες και 4 ωρες αν θυμαμαι καλα

Παντως πριν εβδομαδες ειχα τερματισει το.................24ωρο σε ποδηλατο (συννεχομενα) σε πιστα 5 χλμ εδω στην Ελλαδα :Embarassed:

----------


## ipo

Εννοείς τον 24ωρο αγώνα στο κωπηλατοδρόμιο; Συμμετείχες μόνος, σε ζευγάρι ή σε τετράδα;

----------


## vamvakoolas

ημουν ζευγαρι

Και για να ελαφρυνω λιγο τη συζητηση, οποτε εχω χρονο δευτερες πηγαινω εκεi http://www.podilates.gr/node/27453 αν και δε μενω περιστερι. Η ομαδα που το διοργανωνει ξερει να ποδηλατει και μαλιστα η ολη παρεα περα απο οργανωμενη μου θυμιζει αντιστοιχες στο εξωτερικο! Μαλιστα μπορειτε να παρετε μια ματια απο τις βολτες εδω
https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msa=...76a734411d6872

Ο ρυθμος τους στις μακρινες ειναι λιγο "τσιμπημενος"..

----------


## ipo

Πολύ καλά. Μπράβο για τη συμμετοχή.

----------


## BlindG

Ώρα 00:04.

Κατερχόμενος από Φάληρο προς Λ. Συγγρού, ακριβώς πάνω στη (δεξιά) στροφή του δέλτα, ποδηλάτης χωρίς φώτα και χωρίς φωτεινά ρούχα (μαύρη μπλούζα και σκούρα βερμούδα)  έχει σταματήσει για να φτιάξει το ποδήλατό του, κρυμμένος στους θάμνους.

Στο σημείο ΔΕΝ υπάρχει πεζοδρόμιο και τον είδα από τύχη γιατί ήμουν στη μεσαία λωρίδα.


Από τύχη δεν πεθαίνετε στους δρόμους μ'αυτά τα μυαλά. Συνετιστείτε.

----------


## kontinos

Και καντε μια καλη βρε παιδια. Στη Βουλιαγμενης με παραδρομο σε μεγαλο μερος της στο ρευμα για Αθηνα, δεν εχετε λογο να πηγαινετε 4-5 ποδηλατες στη δεξια και να πηγαινετε το λεωφορειο καροτσακι που δεν σας προσπερναει γιατι εχει σταση σε λιγο.

----------


## ipo

> Και καντε μια καλη βρε παιδια. Στη Βουλιαγμενης με παραδρομο σε μεγαλο μερος της στο ρευμα για Αθηνα, δεν εχετε λογο να πηγαινετε 4-5 ποδηλατες στη δεξια και να πηγαινετε το λεωφορειο καροτσακι που δεν σας προσπερναει γιατι εχει σταση σε λιγο.


Το ίδιο μπορεί να πει και ο οδηγός αυτοκινήτου για τα λεωφορεία που βρίσκονται στη δεξιά λωρίδα. Θα μπορούσαν κι αυτά να πηγαίνουν από τον παράδρομο για να μην καθυστερούν τα αμάξια.

Όλοι οι οδηγοί που κινούνται νόμιμα επί μίας οδού (ακόμα και λεωφόρου), οφείλουν να σέβονται τους υπόλοιπους. Όποιος μπορεί να τρέξει περισσότερο (εντός των νομίμων ορίων) μπορεί να προσπεράσει από τις άλλες διαθέσιμες λωρίδες. Το λεωφορείο που κάνει στάσεις, είτε θα προσπεράσει και θα αφήσει πίσω τους ποδηλάτες, αν κινούνται αργά σε ανηφόρα, είτε τελικά θα μείνει πίσω με τις στάσεις που θα κάνει σε κατηφόρα που τα ποδήλατα κινούνται πιο γρήγορα από εκείνο (διότι δεν κάνουν στάσεις).

Χρησιμοποιώ παράδρομο κάποιες φορές, αλλά τον θεωρώ πιο επικίνδυνο από τη λεωφόρο σε ώρες αιχμής. Ξεπαρκάρουν συχνά αμάξια χωρίς να κοιτάξουν και κινδυνεύεις να σε χτυπήσουν. Κάποια αμάξια που βρίσκονται πίσω σου στον παράδρομο προσπαθούν να σε στριμώξουν για να προσπεράσουν. Επιπλέον ο παράδρομος έχει συχνά STOP και δίνει προτεραιότητα στα οχήματα που εισέρχονται σε αυτόν. Γενικά δεν είναι φτιαγμένος για κάποιον που θέλει να πάει ευθεία επί χιλιόμετρα, αλλά για να εξυπηρετεί την κυκλοφορία προς τις κάθετες οδούς και την πρόσβαση/στάθμευση στα τοπικά καταστήματα.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Δυστυχώς είναι μια από τις κλασικές "άβολες" στιγμές. Το λεωφορείο δύσκολα μπαίνει σε διαδικασία να προσπεράσει μιας και σε λίγα μέτρα έχει στάση και ο ποδηλάτης δύσκολα θα μπορέσει να κάτσει πίσω από το λεωφορείο γιατί θέλοντας και μη θα αναγκαστεί να το προσπεράσει όταν αυτό σταματήσει. Το κυριότερο είναι να σέβεται ο ένας τον άλλο. Τις προάλλες έτυχε να βρίσκομαι σε ευθεία (= είχα μια κάποια ταχύτητα) με μια λωρίδα ανά κατεύθυνση και μπροστά μου ήταν ένα σταματημένο λεωφορείο. Με το που κάνω ελιγμό να το προσπεράσω ξεκινάει με 1000 (από τις λίγες φορές που δεν είδα λεωφορείο να ανάβει φλας) και βρίσκομαι σε φάση να είμαι ακριβώς δίπλα στο παραθυράκι του και να αγωνιώ να τον προσπεράσω και αυτός όλο και να το πατάει. Τελικά αναγκάστηκα να πατήσω φρένο (= πολύ επικίνδυνο όταν είσαι στη μέση δύο αντίθετων λωρίδων) ώστε να περάσει. Με αυτά και με τα άλλα μετά από ελάχιστα μέτρα έκανε κι άλλη στάση όπου και τον προσπέρασα.

----------


## frap

Σε κάθε δουλειά υπάρχουν οι σοβαροί επαγγελματίες και οι μ@λ...
Δυστυχώς οι τελευταίοι σχεδόν πάντα καπελώνουν τους πρώτους και τους στολίζουμε όλους μαζί.

----------


## BlindG

Ξεχνάτε κάτι:
Δίνουμε *πάντα* προτεραιότητα στα *ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ* οχήματα. Ελίσσονται πιο δύσκολα, φρενάρουν πιο δύσκολα.
Ειδικά στα λεωφορεία.

Ρήση οδηγού τράκτορα μιλώντας για τέτοια ζητήματα:
"Να πεταχτείς μπροστά μου και να φρενάρω; Είσαι καλά; Αν φρενάρω, έρχεται το ρυμουλκό στο κεφάλι μου, φεύγει από τον έλεγχό μου και σκοτώνει όποιον να 'ναι. Αν δε φρενάρω, σκοτώνω εσένα και κρατάω τον έλεγχο της νταλίκας."

Αν αυτό που καταλάβατε είναι οτι ο συγκεκριμένος είναι ένας αναίσθητος μαλάκας, είστε τόσο ρομαντικοί που είστε επικίνδυνοι για εσάς και τους οδηγούς επί της ασφάλτου. Καλύτερα να εξασκείτε το χόμπυ σας εκτός ασφάλτου.

----------


## ipo

Προφανώς δίνεις προτεραιότητα στα μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς, αλλά δε θα σταματήσεις να κυκλοφορείς στο δρόμο, επειδή υπάρχουν κι αυτά. Το λεωφορείο μπορεί κάλλιστα να περάσει τους ποδηλάτες, αν ο οδηγός εκτιμά ότι με τον τρόπο αυτό θα εξυπηρετήσει ταχύτερα το επιβατικό κοινό.

----------


## kontinos

> Προφανώς δίνεις προτεραιότητα στα μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς, αλλά δε θα σταματήσεις να κυκλοφορείς στο δρόμο, επειδή υπάρχουν κι αυτά. Το λεωφορείο μπορεί κάλλιστα να περάσει τους ποδηλάτες, αν ο οδηγός εκτιμά ότι με τον τρόπο αυτό θα εξυπηρετήσει ταχύτερα το επιβατικό κοινό.


Ενταξει τωρα, και στις 2 απαντησεις σου εισαι υπερβολικος. Ναι ρε ανθρωπε, οταν ειμαστε ενα μινιμουμ απο 20 ανθρωπους στο λεωφορειο οχι παρακαλω, αλλα εχω την απαιτηση να κανουν στην ακρη οι ποδηλατες που μας πανε με 10χλμ/ω. Διοτι οχι μονο πανε αργα , αλλα για καποιο λογο κινουνται και διπλα διπλα στη λωριδα. 
Ωραιο το ποδηλατο, καλο και αγιο, αλλα ελεος. Δηλαδη αν ο οδηγος ηταν βιδωμενος τι νομιζεις οτι θα γινοταν? Θα τους προσπερνουσε, σταση στα 50μετρα και εκκινηση στην ΛΩΡΙΔΑ ΤΟΥ με χιλια και ας κατσει ο ποδηλατης στη μεσαια απο οπου κανει προσπεραση να αγωνια. Και αυτο για ολες τις στασεις. Και μιλαμε για διπλο λεωφορειο.
Χρειαζεται και ενα μετρο ρε παιδια, τι δικαιολογια ειναι οτι αυτος που ξεπαρκαρει στον παραδρομο ειναι απροσεκτος κτλ? Οι συγκεκριμενοι ποδηλατες βεβαια επελεξαν να ακολουθησουν την τακτικη των μηχανακιων σε μεταγενεστερη φαση, ελισσομενοι αναμεσα σε λεωφορειο και αμαξια. Γελια...
Κι επειδη μιλας για νομιμοτητα και ταχυτητα, αν εκεινη την ωρα που το ποδηλατο κινειται ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΩΣ αναμεσα στις δυο λωριδες κι ερχομαι εγω με 80 (στα νομιμα ορια δηλαδη) και τον στειλω στον αγιο πετρο, πες μου τι γινεται.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ενταξει τωρα, και στις 2 απαντησεις σου εισαι υπερβολικος. Ναι ρε ανθρωπε, οταν ειμαστε ενα μινιμουμ απο 20 ανθρωπους στο λεωφορειο οχι παρακαλω, αλλα εχω την απαιτηση να κανουν στην ακρη οι ποδηλατες που μας πανε με 10χλμ/ω. Διοτι οχι μονο πανε αργα , αλλα για καποιο λογο κινουνται και διπλα διπλα στη λωριδα. 
> Ωραιο το ποδηλατο, καλο και αγιο, αλλα ελεος. Δηλαδη αν ο οδηγος ηταν βιδωμενος τι νομιζεις οτι θα γινοταν? Θα τους προσπερνουσε, σταση στα 50μετρα και εκκινηση στην ΛΩΡΙΔΑ ΤΟΥ με χιλια και ας κατσει ο ποδηλατης στη μεσαια απο οπου κανει προσπεραση να αγωνια. Και αυτο για ολες τις στασεις. Και μιλαμε για διπλο λεωφορειο.
> Χρειαζεται και ενα μετρο ρε παιδια, τι δικαιολογια ειναι οτι αυτος που ξεπαρκαρει στον παραδρομο ειναι απροσεκτος κτλ? Οι συγκεκριμενοι ποδηλατες βεβαια επελεξαν να ακολουθησουν την τακτικη των μηχανακιων σε μεταγενεστερη φαση, ελισσομενοι αναμεσα σε λεωφορειο και αμαξια. Γελια...
> Κι επειδη μιλας για νομιμοτητα και ταχυτητα, αν εκεινη την ωρα που το ποδηλατο κινειται ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΩΣ αναμεσα στις δυο λωριδες κι ερχομαι εγω με 80 (στα νομιμα ορια δηλαδη) και τον στειλω στον αγιο πετρο, πες μου τι γινεται.


Αυτό το τελευταίο δεν το έπιασα. Πως γίνεται το ποδήλατο να κινείται παρανόμως ανάμεσα σε δύο λωρίδες (τι ακριβώς εννοείς; ) κι εσύ να κινείσαι με 80km/h εντός πόλεως (προφανώς εκεί βρίσκεις μόνο ποδήλατα να κινούνται ανάμεσα σε δύο λωρίδες αν κατάλαβα καλά τι εννοείς) και να μην είσαι παράνομος;

Αν ισχύουν τα παραπάνω καλά θα κάνεις να επαναπροσδιορίσεις την οδηγική σου συμπεριφορά όταν κινείσαι σε δημόσιο δρόμο.

Μια φιλική συμβουλή από έναν οδηγό αυτοκινήτου/δίκυκλου (μηχανής & ποδηλάτου).

----------


## ipo

Να τα πάρουμε λίγα-λίγα.




> Ενταξει τωρα, και στις 2 απαντησεις σου εισαι υπερβολικος. Ναι ρε ανθρωπε, οταν ειμαστε ενα μινιμουμ απο 20 ανθρωπους στο λεωφορειο οχι παρακαλω, αλλα εχω την απαιτηση να κανουν στην ακρη οι ποδηλατες που μας πανε με 10χλμ/ω. Διοτι οχι μονο πανε αργα , αλλα για καποιο λογο κινουνται και διπλα διπλα στη λωριδα.


Αν πρόκειται για λεωφορειόδρομο, τότε ο ποδηλάτης οφείλει να κινείται στο δεξιό μέρος και να παραχωρεί προτεραιότητα στα ΜΜΜ. Αν όχι, τότε ο ΚΟΚ και η σύσταση της τροχαίας για την ασφάλειά του, λένε ότι πρέπει να κινείται κατά το δυνατόν στο μέσο της δεξιάς λωρίδας, σε δρόμο με τουλάχιστον 2 λωρίδες ανά κατεύθυνση.

Μιας και μίλησες για απαιτήσεις. Δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε τέτοιες, πέρα από τις νόμιμες. Από εκεί και πέρα υπάρχουν οι προσδοκίες, ο σεβασμός στον πιο ευάλωτο  ή στο όχημα που εξυπηρετεί περισσότερο κόσμο (π.χ. λεωφορείο) και γενικά η ανοχή που πρέπει να υπάρχει σε χώρους μεγάλης συγκέντρωσης ατόμων και οχημάτων. Η ευγένεια στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις υπερκαλύπτει τον ΚΟΚ και βοηθάει περισσότερο τη συνύπαρξη.




> Δηλαδη αν ο οδηγος ηταν βιδωμενος τι νομιζεις οτι θα γινοταν? Θα τους προσπερνουσε, σταση στα 50μετρα και εκκινηση στην ΛΩΡΙΔΑ ΤΟΥ με χιλια και ας κατσει ο ποδηλατης στη μεσαια απο οπου κανει προσπεραση να αγωνια. Και αυτο για ολες τις στασεις. Και μιλαμε για διπλο λεωφορειο.


Αν ο οδηγός ήταν "βιδωμένος" όπως λες, θα μπορούσε να κάνει διάφορες επικίνδυνες παρανομίες και να προκαλέσει ατύχημα. Η λωρίδα δεν ανήκει σε κανένα, δεν έχει νόημα να μιλάμε για "λωρίδα ΤΟΥ". Όλοι οι νόμιμοι χρήστες της οδού μπορούν να τη χρησιμοποιούν εφόσον σέβονται τον ΚΟΚ.





> Χρειαζεται και ενα μετρο ρε παιδια, τι δικαιολογια ειναι οτι αυτος που ξεπαρκαρει στον παραδρομο ειναι απροσεκτος κτλ? Οι συγκεκριμενοι ποδηλατες βεβαια επελεξαν να ακολουθησουν την τακτικη των μηχανακιων σε μεταγενεστερη φαση, ελισσομενοι αναμεσα σε λεωφορειο και αμαξια. Γελια...
> Κι επειδη μιλας για νομιμοτητα και ταχυτητα, αν εκεινη την ωρα που το ποδηλατο κινειται ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΩΣ αναμεσα στις δυο λωριδες κι ερχομαι εγω με 80 (στα νομιμα ορια δηλαδη) και τον στειλω στον αγιο πετρο, πες μου τι γινεται.


Τώρα μιλάς για παρανομίες οι οποίες είναι σαφώς κατακριτέες και φέρουν ευθύνη όσοι τις κάνουν. Δε χρειάζεται να αναλύουμε τα προφανή.


Ο λόγος που επενέβην στη συζήτηση ήταν για να δείξω ότι οι ποδηλάτες μπορούν να κινούνται νόμιμα στη δεξιά λωρίδα, ακόμα και σε λεωφορειόδρομο. Επειδή μερικοί πιστεύουν ότι αυτό τους καθυστερεί (μεγάλη συζήτηση αυτό) δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να φύγουν από τα μάτια τους.

----------


## vamvakoolas

*τα παντα ειναι θεμα παιδειας*. Ο οδηγος ΙΧ που με ευκολια (κατα)κρινει τους ποδηλατες ή μηχανοβιους προφανως δεν εχει οδηγησει τετοιο οχημα να ξερει ιδιαιτεροτητες του για παραδειγμα δε περναμε ξυστα απο αναβατη, δε του κορναρουμε (η κορνα ειναι μονο για εκτατη αναγκη στη χωρα μας) και αλλα πολλα

Αντιστοιχα δε μπορει ο ποδηλατης να ταλαιπωρει οδηγους οχηματων επειδη για παραδειγμα θελει να κανει τη βολτα του. Ποιος δεν εχει δει ποδηλατη σε ανηφορα αντι να κανει δεξια να το παιζει επαγγελματιας και να καθεται στη μεση με απελπιστικα μικρη ταχυτητα λες και θα παρει το τροπαιο στο τελος της διαδρομης? Ποιος δεν εχει δει ποδηλατη με σκουρα ρουχα και χωρις φωτα στη νυχτα?

----------


## sdikr

> *τα παντα ειναι θεμα παιδειας*. Ο οδηγος ΙΧ που με ευκολια (κατα)κρινει τους ποδηλατες ή μηχανοβιους προφανως δεν εχει οδηγησει τετοιο οχημα να ξερει ιδιαιτεροτητες του για παραδειγμα δε περναμε ξυστα απο αναβατη, δε του κορναρουμε (η κορνα ειναι μονο για εκτατη αναγκη στη χωρα μας) και αλλα πολλα
> 
> Αντιστοιχα δε μπορει ο ποδηλατης να ταλαιπωρει οδηγους οχηματων επειδη για παραδειγμα θελει να κανει τη βολτα του. Ποιος δεν εχει δει ποδηλατη σε ανηφορα αντι να κανει δεξια να το παιζει επαγγελματιας και να καθεται στη μεση με απελπιστικα μικρη ταχυτητα λες και θα παρει το τροπαιο στο τελος της διαδρομης? *Ποιος δεν εχει δει ποδηλατη με σκουρα ρουχα και χωρις φωτα στη νυχτα?*


Κανένας!   :Razz:

----------


## frap

> Ξεχνάτε κάτι:
> Δίνουμε *πάντα* προτεραιότητα στα *ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ* οχήματα. Ελίσσονται πιο δύσκολα, φρενάρουν πιο δύσκολα.
> Ειδικά στα λεωφορεία.
> 
> Ρήση οδηγού τράκτορα μιλώντας για τέτοια ζητήματα:
> "Να πεταχτείς μπροστά μου και να φρενάρω; Είσαι καλά;[...]


Δε μιλάμε για το ίδιο πράγμα. Δεν πετάχτηκε κανείς. Στον ίδιο δρόμο συναντηθήκανε, ο ένας πρόλαβε τον άλλον.

Αν ο οδηγός είναι σωστός, μετράει αν τον παίρνει, προσπερνά ολόκληρος, σταματά ομαλά στη στάση του και ξεκινά χωρίς ταρζανιές και (σε ανοιχτό δρόμο χωρίς κυκλοφοριακό και φανάρια ανά 50 μέτρα) αφήνει τα ποδήλατα στη σκόνη του. Αν καταλαβαίνει πως δεν τον παίρνει, ακριβώς γιατί μέσα σε 50 μέτρα ένα όχημα μήκους 20 μέτρων που κινείται με 40χλμ/ω δε μπορεί με ασφάλεια να προσπεράσει ένα άλλο που πάει με 25 και να ακινητοποιηθεί εμπρός του ή γιατί απλά με το κυκλοφοριακό δεν έχει νόημα, μένει πίσω.

Από την άλλη, ποδήλατο που σουλατσάρει με 10 μάλλον πρέπει να βγει από τη λεωφόρο και να πάει από το πεζοδρόμιο.

Γενικά, όπως είπε κι άλλος, είναι θέμα παιδείας και ευγένειας. Να προσθέσω και οξυδέρκειας... το να κάνεις σφήνα στο ποδήλατο (κι όχι μόνο) για να κερδίσεις 15 μέτρα άσφαλτο μέχρι το επόμενο φανάρι και 10 δευτερόλεπτα περισσότερη αναμονή σταματημένος, δεν έχει κανένα κέρδος για σένα, παρά επιφυλάσσει κινδύνους για όλους... Το να κάνει στο ποδήλατο στην άκρη σε ανοιχτό δρόμο, γιατί διαφορετικά απλά καθυστερεί άλλους που αντικειμενικά θα μπορούσαν να κινηθούν γρηγορότερα + βάζει σε κίνδυνο τον εαυτό του, επίσης.

----------


## vamvakoolas

να ελαφρυνω το κλιμα 

σημερα οι φριντευδες της Αθηνας θα κανουν το γυρο του νομου Αττικης (130χλμ)...

Οσοι πανε καλα να περασουν :Laughing:  οι οδηγοι το νου σας για τις ωρες διελευσης
http://www.protothema.gr/culture/art...-se-mia-nuhta/

----------


## ipo

Νομίζω ότι γράφουν λάθος τις ώρες διέλευσης. Στη σελίδα του Freeday αναφέρθηκε ότι η διαδρομή είναι δεξιόστροφη, οπότε θα περάσει πρώτα από τη Βαρυμπόμπη. Μου φαίνεται πιο λογικό έτσι, αφού πέρσι η πρώτη στάση ήταν μετά από 2,5 ώρες, ενώ οι τελευταίες στάσεις ήταν πιο πυκνές.

Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν έχει νόημα αυτό που γράφουν στην εφημερίδα για 10 το πρωί στην Αγία Παρασκευή. Εκείνη την ώρα το Freeday θα έχει τερματίσει στο Θησείο. Πέρσι τερματίσαμε στις 8 το πρωί στο Θησείο και μάλιστα έφθασαν περί τα 300 άτομα στον τερματισμό.

----------


## vamvakoolas

μεσα στη νυχτα απο μεσογεια και παραλιακη?

ουαουυυυυυυυυυ (risky) :Whistle:

----------


## ipo

> μεσα στη νυχτα απο μεσογεια και παραλιακη?
> 
> ουαουυυυυυυυυυ (risky)


Αυτό κάναμε και πέρσι. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, ήμασταν κατά τις 2 στη Γλυφάδα. Μάλιστα τρέχαμε με το Νικουλάκη και τον ξάδερφό του να προλάβουμε την πομπή, επειδή του έσκασε το λάστιχο και είχαμε μείνει πίσω.

----------


## leros2004

Εντυπώσεις απο το τελευταίο freeday της σεζόν...
Μεγάλο ... 12 το μεσήμερι γύρισα στο σπίτι, απο εχθές στις 21.00 που έφυγα, πιάστηκε ο κ$λος μου....
Όλα κύλισαν μια χαρά με πολύ κόσμο στο τερματισμό .. Η χθεσινή σουμα: 160 χιλιόμετρα (freeday + σπιτι)

----------


## ipo

Άλλοι επέστρεψαν στα σπίτια τους μετά τη μία το μεσημέρι. Παραπήγαινε αργά χθες και έκανε πολλές και μεγάλης διάρκειας στάσεις. Πέρσι με 160+ χιλιόμετρα (μαζί με το πήγαινε-έλα σπίτι), είχα επιστρέψει στις 9 το πρωί.

----------


## alekan

Freeday ή brevet σε slow motion;

----------


## kontinos

Ασχετο, ξεχασε χτες ποδηλατης κατι γυαλια στο ψιλικατζιδικο μας στην Αργυρουπολη, στον επικειμενο σταθμο του μετρο, συνοδευομενος απο μια κοπελα. Αν το διαβαζει, ας κανει πμ.

----------


## BlindG

> Προφανώς δίνεις προτεραιότητα στα μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς, αλλά δε θα σταματήσεις να κυκλοφορείς στο δρόμο, επειδή υπάρχουν κι αυτά. Το λεωφορείο μπορεί κάλλιστα να περάσει τους ποδηλάτες, αν ο οδηγός εκτιμά ότι με τον τρόπο αυτό θα εξυπηρετήσει ταχύτερα το επιβατικό κοινό.


Eδώ υπάρχει ένα λάθος:
Το λεωφορείο *ΔΕΝ* μπορεί να προσπερνά με την ίδια ευκολία όπως ένα ΙΧ.
Π.χ. για να προσπεράσεις, πρέπει να κατεβάσεις ταχύτητα (στο κιβώτιο, όχι χιλιόμετρα) και να ανοίξεις το γκάζι αρκετά ώστε να ολοκληρώσεις την προσπέραση όσο το δυνατόν συντομότερα. Ταδε έφη ΚΟΚ.

Όταν είσαι μέσα στο λεωφορείο (και το ξέρεις καλύτερα από εμένα), κατά την προσπέραση οι όρθιοι επιβάτες καταντάνε κορίνες του bowling, ειδικά αν ο οδηγός είναι και λίγο ατζαμής. Σκέψου τώρα να έχεις σουξου μουξου με τον ποδηλάτη και να προσπερνάει ο ένας τον άλλο κάθε τόσο. ΜΗΔΕΝ. Απλά ΜΗΔΕΝ.

Επίσης, ο ποδηλάτης πρέπει να κάνει τα πάντα για να διατηρηθεί *μπροστά* από το λεωφορείο, καθώς δεν έχει την πολυτέλεια να μπορεί να ποδηλατήσει πίσω από αυτό, λόγω καυσαερίων.

Τα δύο παραπάνω καθιστούν τον ποδηλάτη παράταιρο στην διαδρομή του λεωφορείου.
Και *ΟΧΙ*, δεν είναι θέμα παιδείας, *ΕΝΑΣ* ποδηλάτης να καθυστερεί ένα λεωφορείο των *ΕΙΚΟΣΙ* ατόμων. Ο ποδηλάτης απλά πρέπει να αλλάξει διαδρομή και να μη μπλέκει με λεωφορεία.


Α και κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να σταματήσει αυτή η νηπιαγωγική ισοπεδωτική καραμέλα για το δικαίωμα του ποδηλάτη να είναι στο δρόμο. Είναι σαν τους διάφορους που έλεγαν: "Δημοκρατία δεν έχουμε; Γιατί απαγορεύεται να χαιρετάνε ναζιστικά μέσα στο γήπεδο;;;;". Go figure....  :Wall: 





> Freeday ή brevet σε slow motion;


Κοίτα ρε που μετά το άρμεγμα, μάθανε και το brevet και το κοπανάνε όπου βρούνε μερικοί  :Whip:

----------


## megahead13

> Eδώ υπάρχει ένα λάθος:
> Το λεωφορείο *ΔΕΝ* μπορεί να προσπερνά με την ίδια ευκολία όπως ένα ΙΧ.
> Π.χ. για να προσπεράσεις, πρέπει να κατεβάσεις ταχύτητα (στο κιβώτιο, όχι χιλιόμετρα) και να ανοίξεις το γκάζι αρκετά ώστε να ολοκληρώσεις την προσπέραση όσο το δυνατόν συντομότερα. Ταδε έφη ΚΟΚ.
> 
> Όταν είσαι μέσα στο λεωφορείο (και το ξέρεις καλύτερα από εμένα), κατά την προσπέραση οι όρθιοι επιβάτες καταντάνε κορίνες του bowling, ειδικά αν ο οδηγός είναι και λίγο ατζαμής. Σκέψου τώρα να έχεις σουξου μουξου με τον ποδηλάτη και να προσπερνάει ο ένας τον άλλο κάθε τόσο. ΜΗΔΕΝ. Απλά ΜΗΔΕΝ.
> 
> Επίσης, ο ποδηλάτης πρέπει να κάνει τα πάντα για να διατηρηθεί *μπροστά* από το λεωφορείο, καθώς δεν έχει την πολυτέλεια να μπορεί να ποδηλατήσει πίσω από αυτό, λόγω καυσαερίων.
> 
> *Τα δύο παραπάνω καθιστούν τον ποδηλάτη παράταιρο στην διαδρομή του λεωφορείου.
> ...


Δηλαδή εμένα ο Βρετανός που μου επιτρέπει να βρίσκομαι στη λεωφορειολωρίδα είναι ηλίθιος. Και το γεγονός ότι είμαι πάνω στο δρόμο (στα σημεία όπου δεν υπάρχει ειδική λωρίδα για τα ποδήλατα) και δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τους οδηγούς μικρών ή μεγάλων οχημάτων και με σέβονται κι εγώ αυτούς δεν είναι θέμα παιδείας. Μάλιστα...  :Thumb down:

----------


## euri

> Δηλαδή εμένα ο Βρετανός που μου επιτρέπει να βρίσκομαι στη λεωφορειολωρίδα είναι ηλίθιος. Και το γεγονός ότι είμαι πάνω στο δρόμο (στα σημεία όπου δεν υπάρχει ειδική λωρίδα για τα ποδήλατα) και δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τους οδηγούς μικρών ή μεγάλων οχημάτων και με σέβονται κι εγώ αυτούς δεν είναι θέμα παιδείας. Μάλιστα...


Ε μα και φυσικά.  Είναι γνωστό ότι οι Βρετανοί είναι μπουρδομπαστουνόβλαχοι (όπως όλοι οι μη-νότιοι Ευρωπαίοι), αμόρφωτοι (όπως όλοι οι μη-νότιοι Ευρωπαίοι), αδερφές (όπως όλοι οι...Άγγλοι), <ό,τι άλλο προαιρείται ο ΤυφλόςΓ>.  Αυτοί είναι ηλίθιοι, εμείς είμαστε η κρεμ-ντε-λα-κρεμ.  Άσε δε που και ο Οβελίξ έλεγε παραπλήσια όταν επισκέφτηκε τη χώρα τους για να αντιμετωπίσουν την εισβολή του Καίσαρος.  :Smile:

----------


## megahead13

> Ε μα και φυσικά.  Είναι γνωστό ότι οι Βρετανοί είναι μπουρδομπαστουνόβλαχοι (όπως όλοι οι μη-νότιοι Ευρωπαίοι), αμόρφωτοι (όπως όλοι οι μη-νότιοι Ευρωπαίοι), αδερφές (όπως όλοι οι...Άγγλοι), <ό,τι άλλο προαιρείται ο ΤυφλόςΓ>.  Αυτοί είναι ηλίθιοι, εμείς είμαστε η κρεμ-ντε-λα-κρεμ.  Άσε δε που και ο Οβελίξ έλεγε παραπλήσια όταν επισκέφτηκε τη χώρα τους για να αντιμετωπίσουν την εισβολή του Καίσαρος.


 :Laughing:   :Respekt:

----------


## BlindG

> Δηλαδή εμένα ο Βρετανός που μου επιτρέπει να βρίσκομαι στη λεωφορειολωρίδα είναι ηλίθιος. Και το γεγονός ότι είμαι πάνω στο δρόμο (στα σημεία όπου δεν υπάρχει ειδική λωρίδα για τα ποδήλατα) και δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τους οδηγούς μικρών ή μεγάλων οχημάτων και με σέβονται κι εγώ αυτούς δεν είναι θέμα παιδείας. Μάλιστα...


Προφανώς δεν ξέρεις να διαβάζεις.
Είπα πουθενά τι επιτρέπεται και τι όχι;
*ΟΧΙ.
*
Aντ'αυτού έκανα περιγραφή συνθηκών στο δρόμο.




> Ε μα και φυσικά.  Είναι γνωστό ότι οι Βρετανοί είναι μπουρδομπαστουνόβλαχοι (όπως όλοι οι μη-νότιοι Ευρωπαίοι), αμόρφωτοι (όπως όλοι οι μη-νότιοι Ευρωπαίοι), αδερφές (όπως όλοι οι...Άγγλοι), <ό,τι άλλο προαιρείται ο ΤυφλόςΓ>.  Αυτοί είναι ηλίθιοι, εμείς είμαστε η κρεμ-ντε-λα-κρεμ.  Άσε δε που και ο Οβελίξ έλεγε παραπλήσια όταν επισκέφτηκε τη χώρα τους για να αντιμετωπίσουν την εισβολή του Καίσαρος.


Αν μπορούσες να συνεισφέρεις στη συζήτηση χωρίς να τρολλάρεις, θα ήταν καλά.

----------


## megahead13

> Προφανώς δεν ξέρεις να διαβάζεις.
> Είπα πουθενά τι επιτρέπεται και τι όχι;
> *ΟΧΙ.
> *
> Aντ'αυτού έκανα περιγραφή συνθηκών στο δρόμο.


Προφανέστατα και ξέρω να διαβάζω. Πράγματι δεν είπες πουθενά  τί να επιτρέπεται και τί όχι. Εϊπες κάτι χειρότερο: Ότι οι ποδηλάτες είμαστε παράταιροι στη διαδρομή του λεωφορείου. Όπως επίσης είπες ότι δεν είναι θέμα παιδείας και να σταματήσει η νηπιαγωγική ισοπεδωτική καραμέλα για το δικαίωμα του ποδηλάτη να είναι στο δρόμο.  :Thumb down:  Είναι φανερό ότι δεν ξέρεις για τι πράγμα μιλάς, παρά ως συνήθως εκφράζεις την άποψή σου με απόλυτο τρόπο μη θέλοντας να ακούσεις τα επιχειρήματα της άλλης πλευράς  :Thumb down: 




> Αν μπορούσες να συνεισφέρεις στη συζήτηση χωρίς να τρολλάρεις, θα ήταν καλά.


Ενώ εσένα η συνεισφορά σου στο θέμα ποδήλατο είναι να μπεις κάθε φορά και να κράξεις.  :Thumb down:

----------


## euri

> Αν μπορούσες να συνεισφέρεις στη συζήτηση χωρίς να τρολλάρεις, θα ήταν καλά.


Αφού με εγκαλείς στην τάξη (  :Sorry:  ) θα προσπαθήσω να συνεισφέρω, στο μέτρο του δυνατού βέβαια, μιας και δεν έχω υπέρτατη και απόλυτη γνώση.

Έχω ζήσει για μικρά έως σχετικά μεγάλα διαστήματα σε διάφορες ευρωπαϊκές πόλεις, μεσαίου μεγέθους έως αρκετά μεγάλου.  Παντού τα ποδήλατα μπορούσαν να κυκλοφορήσουν και κυκλοφορούσαν στους δρόμους μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα μηχανοκίνητα οχήματα (εκτός αν υπήρχε ποδηλατόδρομος), είτε τα οχήματα ήταν σκούτερ είτε 2όροφα λεωφορεία (hint για την πόλη).  Δεν είδα να παραπονιέται κανείς, είτε ως ποδηλάτης, είτε ως οδηγός μηχανοκίνητου οχήματος για την ύπαρξη των "άλλων".  Οι οδηγοί των μηχανοκίνητων σέβονταν την ύπαρξη των ποδηλατών στον ίδιο δρόμο με αυτούς. Ομοίως και οι ποδηλάτες.

Στην πόλη που ζω τώρα, το μόνο όχημα που έχω δει να μη δίνει οποιουδήποτε είδους προτεραιότητα σε ποδηλάτες (εκεί όπου πρέπει να παραχωρηθεί) είναι τα τραμ.  Οτιδήποτε άλλο μηχανοκίνητο, από σκούτερ (ναι έχει και μερικά τέτοια εδώ), έως μεγάλα φορτηγά και λεωφορεία όχι μόνο συνυπάρχει, αλλά δίνει προτεραιότητα.  Και επειδή χρησιμοποιώ καθημερινά ΜΜΜ, μπορώ να σου πω με βεβαιότητα ότι κανείς δε διαμαρτύρεται, ούτε ο οδηγός, ούτε ο επιβάτης.  Και τα ΜΜΜ είναι γενικά στην ώρα τους.  

Και για μένα ως οδηγό αυτοκινήτου εδώ στα βόρεια, οι ποδηλάτες είναι "ο φόβος και ο τρόμος" μου, όχι επειδή κάνουν κάτι περίεργο όταν κυκλοφορούν, αλλά επειδή απλά δεν έχω συνηθίσει/μάθει την ύπαρξη των ποδηλάτων στο οδικό δίκτυο.  Τώρα μαθαίνω και πιέζω τον εαυτό μου όταν ετοιμάζομαι να στρίψω δεξιά, παρότι έχω πράσινο, να σταματάω σχεδόν για να μην καρφωθεί επάνω μου ο ποδηλάτης που κινείται δεξιότερα εμού, νόμιμα στη δική του λωρίδα, και είναι στο νεκρό σημείο των καθρεφτών μου.  Ο ντόπιος δεν πιέζεται για να το κάνει αυτό, γιατί έχει μάθει (παιδεία το λένε αυτό; ) ότι σ'αυτό το μαμημένο οδικό δίκτυο υπάρχουν όλοι.  Πρόσεξε, λέω _υπάρχουν όλοι_, όχι _υπάρχουν κι άλλοι_.

Καταλαβαίνω ότι για πολλούς οδηγούς στην Ελλάδα είναι δύσκολο να αποδεχθούν ότι στο δρόμο για τον οποίο πληρώνουν τέλη κυκλοφορίας (άρα τους ανήκει...) κινούνται πλέον και άλλοι (που δεν πληρώνουν τέλη, άρα δεν τους ανήκει... / οι δρόμοι όμως κατασκευάζονται μόνο από τα τέλη κυκλοφορίας ή και από εθνικούς/δημοτικούς φόρους; ).  Η πραγματικότητα όμως είναι αυτή.  Και θα πρέπει να μάθουν να συνυπάρχουν, αλλιώς κάποιοι θα πάνε στο χώμα, άλλοι στο νοσοκομείο και κάποιοι άλλοι στη φυλακή.

Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν αγιοποιώ τους ποδηλάτες (στην Ελλάδα).  Αρκετοί (πολλοί, λίγοι, περισσότεροι) είναι το αντίστοιχο των κακομαθημένων οδηγών πολύτροχων σε έκδοση "ξένοιαστου καβαλάρη" σε ποδήλατο. Και αυτοί οφείλουν να μάθουν ότι ζητούν μέρος της πίτας του οδικού δικτύου από τους παραδοσιακούς τσιφλικάδες της ασφάλτου και θα πρέπει να μάθουν να *συν*υπάρχουν. Και επίσης θα πρέπει να έχουν στο μυαλό τους ότι τα σιδερένια άλογα των μεγαλοτσιφλικάδων είναι πιο σιδερένια από τα δικά τους: αν δυο αυτοκίνητα περάσουν ξυστά, θα σπάσουν τους καθρέφτες τους, θα γδάρουν το χρώμα τους και χέστηκε η φοράδα στα αλώνια - αν περάσει ξυστά ένα αυτοκίνητο από έναν ποδηλάτη, εκτός του ότι θα χεστεί ο ποδηλάτης στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, ο καθρέφτης μπορεί να του σπάσει διάφορα μέρη του σώματος.  Οπότε καλά θα κάνει προσέχει και αυτός, για το φουκαριάρικο σαρκίο του.

Οπότε κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη και τη λιγοστή μου παιδεία καταλήγω ότι είναι θέμα...παιδείας το πώς θα συνυπάρξουν ποδηλάτες και εποχούμενοι σε ένα κοινό οδικό δίκτυο.  Κάποιοι το κατάφεραν αυτό.  Κάποιοι άλλοι κορνάρουν, μουτζώνουν και βρίζουν επειδή το προπορευόμενο αυτοκίνητο σταμάτησε σε δεξιά στροφή για να περάσει πεζός που έχει πράσινο (και προτεραιότητα) και μερικές φορές προσπερνάνε από αριστερά το αυτοκίνητο που σταμάτησε.

----------


## megahead13

Ξανά  :Respekt:  στον Euri!

----------


## ipo

Συμφωνώ με το euri.





> Αν μπορούσες να συνεισφέρεις στη συζήτηση χωρίς να τρολλάρεις, θα ήταν καλά.


Οφείλω να σου πω με τη σειρά μου, ότι η συμπεριφορά σου στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα βρίσκεται σε μερικές περιπτώσεις εντός των ορίων του trolling. Δεν έσβησα μηνύματα, διότι είναι αντιδεοντολογικό να σβήνεις μηνύματα κάποιου με τον οποίο διαφωνείς, αλλά θα σε παρακαλούσα να είσαι πιο προσεκτικός στις εκφράσεις σου.

- - - Updated - - -




> Α και κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να σταματήσει αυτή η νηπιαγωγική ισοπεδωτική καραμέλα για το δικαίωμα του ποδηλάτη να είναι στο δρόμο.


Αφού είναι θεσμοθετημένο δικαίωμά του, γιατί πρέπει να το αποσιωπούμε; Όταν σου λέει ο άλλος "Δε με βολεύει που είσαι στο δρόμο μου. Πήγαινε αλλού." νομίζω ότι η προφανής απάντηση είναι η επίκληση στο δικαίωμα.

Ζώντας σε πυκνοκατοικημένο αστικό περιβάλλον, πρέπει να δραστηριοποιούμαστε με βάση κανόνες που ορίζουν την αρμονική συνύπαρξη. Σε κανέναν δεν αρέσει που έχει κυκλοφορική συμφόρηση στους δρόμους, αλλά δε λέει στους άλλους "Καθίστε ρε στα σπίτια σας και φύγετε από το δρόμο μου."

----------


## BlindG

> Προφανέστατα και ξέρω να διαβάζω. Πράγματι δεν είπες πουθενά  τί να επιτρέπεται και τί όχι. Εϊπες κάτι χειρότερο: Ότι οι ποδηλάτες είμαστε παράταιροι στη διαδρομή του λεωφορείου. Όπως επίσης είπες ότι δεν είναι θέμα παιδείας και να σταματήσει η νηπιαγωγική ισοπεδωτική καραμέλα για το δικαίωμα του ποδηλάτη να είναι στο δρόμο.  Είναι φανερό ότι δεν ξέρεις για τι πράγμα μιλάς, παρά ως συνήθως εκφράζεις την άποψή σου με απόλυτο τρόπο μη θέλοντας να ακούσεις τα επιχειρήματα της άλλης πλευράς


Tα επιχειρήματα της άλλης πλευράς που παραθέτονται εδώ είναι το ίδιο ρομαντικά μ'αυτούς που πιστεύουν ακόμα στους μονόκερους και τα τετζερέδια με χρυσές λίρες στην άκρη του ουράνιου τόξου.




> Ενώ εσένα η συνεισφορά σου στο θέμα ποδήλατο είναι να μπεις κάθε φορά και να κράξεις.


Ναι γιατί εδώ νομίζετε πως έχετε μόνο δικαιώματα και ελάχιστες φορές βλέπετε τα χάλια σας.





> Έχω ζήσει για μικρά έως σχετικά μεγάλα διαστήματα σε διάφορες ευρωπαϊκές πόλεις, μεσαίου μεγέθους έως αρκετά μεγάλου.  Παντού τα ποδήλατα μπορούσαν να κυκλοφορήσουν και κυκλοφορούσαν στους δρόμους μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα μηχανοκίνητα οχήματα (εκτός αν υπήρχε ποδηλατόδρομος), είτε τα οχήματα ήταν σκούτερ είτε 2όροφα λεωφορεία (hint για την πόλη).  Δεν είδα να παραπονιέται κανείς, είτε ως ποδηλάτης, είτε ως οδηγός μηχανοκίνητου οχήματος για την ύπαρξη των "άλλων".  Οι οδηγοί των μηχανοκίνητων σέβονταν την ύπαρξη των ποδηλατών στον ίδιο δρόμο με αυτούς. Ομοίως και οι ποδηλάτες.


Αχα.
Κρατάω 2 πράγματα:
Παντού κυκλοφορούσαν ποδήλατα και
Κανείς δεν παραπονιόταν.

ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ δεν έχω πει οτι δεν μπορούν να κυκλοφορούν ποδήλατα. 
Επανειλημμένως όμως έχω πει οτι ισχύει το "Επειδή μπορείς δε σημαίνει οτι πρέπει", *κυρίως για λόγους αυτοσυντήρησης*.
Το εάν παραπονιέται κάποιος ή όχι είναι τεράστια συζήτηση.





> Στην πόλη που ζω τώρα, το μόνο όχημα που έχω δει να μη δίνει οποιουδήποτε είδους προτεραιότητα σε ποδηλάτες (εκεί όπου πρέπει να παραχωρηθεί) είναι τα τραμ.  Οτιδήποτε άλλο μηχανοκίνητο, από σκούτερ (ναι έχει και μερικά τέτοια εδώ), έως μεγάλα φορτηγά και λεωφορεία όχι μόνο συνυπάρχει, αλλά δίνει προτεραιότητα.  Και επειδή χρησιμοποιώ καθημερινά ΜΜΜ, μπορώ να σου πω με βεβαιότητα ότι κανείς δε διαμαρτύρεται, ούτε ο οδηγός, ούτε ο επιβάτης.  Και τα ΜΜΜ είναι γενικά στην ώρα τους.


Ο κοκ εκεί μπορεί να λέει άλλα πράγματα.
Επιπλέον, καλώ *οποιονδήποτε* νομίζει, να μου αντικρούσει τα επιχειρήματα (*με επιχειρήματα* παρακαλώ και όχι συννεφολογική των care bears) για τα μεγάλα οχήματα και την δυνατότητα ελιγμών, φρεναρίσματος κτλ.

Επίσης, cudos στην *ΤΕΛΕΙΑ* εικόνα που παρουσιάζεις για έξω. *Προφανώς* έξω είναι *ΟΛΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ*.

Αντικειμενισμός; I think not.




> Και για μένα ως οδηγό αυτοκινήτου εδώ στα βόρεια, οι ποδηλάτες είναι "ο φόβος και ο τρόμος" μου, όχι επειδή κάνουν κάτι περίεργο όταν κυκλοφορούν, αλλά επειδή απλά δεν έχω συνηθίσει/μάθει την ύπαρξη των ποδηλάτων στο οδικό δίκτυο.  Τώρα μαθαίνω και πιέζω τον εαυτό μου όταν ετοιμάζομαι να στρίψω δεξιά, παρότι έχω πράσινο, να σταματάω σχεδόν για να μην καρφωθεί επάνω μου ο ποδηλάτης που κινείται δεξιότερα εμού, νόμιμα στη δική του λωρίδα, και είναι στο νεκρό σημείο των καθρεφτών μου.  Ο ντόπιος δεν πιέζεται για να το κάνει αυτό, γιατί έχει μάθει (παιδεία το λένε αυτό; ) ότι σ'αυτό το μαμημένο οδικό δίκτυο υπάρχουν όλοι.  Πρόσεξε, λέω _υπάρχουν όλοι_, όχι _υπάρχουν κι άλλοι_.


Αυτό προφανώς ισχύει για τους ποδηλατόδρομους που υπάρχουν δεξιά και προφανώς θα περιλαμβάνονται στους τοπικούς ΚΟΚ. Λογικό.
Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και εδώ στα φανάρια. Πάντα κοιτάς δεξιά γιατί εκτός από ποδηλάτες, μπορεί να είναι και μηχανάκια. Nothing new.




> Καταλαβαίνω ότι για πολλούς οδηγούς στην Ελλάδα είναι δύσκολο να αποδεχθούν ότι στο δρόμο για τον οποίο πληρώνουν τέλη κυκλοφορίας (άρα τους ανήκει...) κινούνται πλέον και άλλοι (που δεν πληρώνουν τέλη, άρα δεν τους ανήκει... / οι δρόμοι όμως κατασκευάζονται μόνο από τα τέλη κυκλοφορίας ή και από εθνικούς/δημοτικούς φόρους; ).  Η πραγματικότητα όμως είναι αυτή.  Και θα πρέπει να μάθουν να συνυπάρχουν, αλλιώς κάποιοι θα πάνε στο χώμα, άλλοι στο νοσοκομείο και κάποιοι άλλοι στη φυλακή.


Και μόνο που το θέτεις σε βάση "πληρώνω τέλη άρα μου ανήκει", είσαι εκτός.
Δε με βρίσκει σύμφωνο το να πληρώνουν τα ποδήλατα πρόστιμο επειδή πέρασαν φανάρι.
*ΑΠΑΙΤΩ* όμως από τον ποδηλάτη να σέβεται τα σήματα κυκλοφορίας.
Και σας καλώ λοιπόν κύριοι να μου πείτε *ΠΟΣΟΙ* ποδηλάτες πιστεύετε οτι σέβονται τα σήματα και τις πορείες των δρόμων.

Καλά βρίζουμε όλοι τους ντελιβεράδες αλλά όταν είναι για εμάς, μόκο.




> Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν αγιοποιώ τους ποδηλάτες (στην Ελλάδα).  Αρκετοί (πολλοί, λίγοι, περισσότεροι) είναι το αντίστοιχο των κακομαθημένων οδηγών πολύτροχων σε έκδοση "ξένοιαστου καβαλάρη" σε ποδήλατο. Και αυτοί οφείλουν να μάθουν ότι ζητούν μέρος της πίτας του οδικού δικτύου από τους παραδοσιακούς τσιφλικάδες της ασφάλτου και θα πρέπει να μάθουν να *συν*υπάρχουν. Και επίσης θα πρέπει να έχουν στο μυαλό τους ότι τα σιδερένια άλογα των μεγαλοτσιφλικάδων είναι πιο σιδερένια από τα δικά τους: αν δυο αυτοκίνητα περάσουν ξυστά, θα σπάσουν τους καθρέφτες τους, θα γδάρουν το χρώμα τους και χέστηκε η φοράδα στα αλώνια - αν περάσει ξυστά ένα αυτοκίνητο από έναν ποδηλάτη, εκτός του ότι θα χεστεί ο ποδηλάτης στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, ο καθρέφτης μπορεί να του σπάσει διάφορα μέρη του σώματος.  Οπότε καλά θα κάνει προσέχει και αυτός, για το φουκαριάρικο σαρκίο του.


Ρομαντισμοί και γενικολογίες.
Επειδή μου τη λέτε ομαδικώς, δεν είδα *ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ* σας να απαντά στις περιπτώσεις που έχω αναφέρει.
Όταν *ΦΩΝΑΖΩ* οτι δεν μπορούν οι ποδηλάτες να κυκλοφορούν στην παραλιακή στις 3 τα ξημερώματα επειδή υπάρχουν *ΗΛΙΘΙΟΙ* οδηγοί *ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΙΕΙ*, εσείς νομίζετε οτι θέλω να σας στερήσω το δικαίωμα να είστε στην άσφαλτο. 
Προφανώς *ΔΕ ΜΙΛΑΤΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ*.

Επιπλέον, όταν κάποιος αποφασίζει να καβαλήσει μηχανή, *ΟΛΟΙ* του λένε πως
"Τώρα πρέπει να προσέχεις *ΔΙΠΛΑ*: Μια για 'σένα και μια για τους άλλους".

Εδώ είστε όλοι "*ΟΥΞΟΥ ΟΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΚΙΝΗΤΟΙ ΤΣΙΦΛΙΚΑΔΕΣ! ΕΜΠΡΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΟΔΗΛΑΤΟ*" και περιμένετε να μην τρώτε κράξιμο... 





> Οπότε κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη και τη λιγοστή μου παιδεία καταλήγω ότι είναι θέμα...παιδείας το πώς θα συνυπάρξουν ποδηλάτες και εποχούμενοι σε ένα κοινό οδικό δίκτυο.  Κάποιοι το κατάφεραν αυτό.  Κάποιοι άλλοι κορνάρουν, μουτζώνουν και βρίζουν επειδή το προπορευόμενο αυτοκίνητο σταμάτησε σε δεξιά στροφή για να περάσει πεζός που έχει πράσινο (και προτεραιότητα) και μερικές φορές προσπερνάνε από αριστερά το αυτοκίνητο που σταμάτησε.


Δεν είναι μόνο θέμα παιδείας, είναι και θέμα υποδομών.
Και *ΕΠΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΩ* για νιοστή φορά:
Κανείς δεν ζητά από τους ποδηλάτες να κάτσουν σπίτια τους. Ζητάς όμως *ΚΟΙΝΟ ΝΟΥ.*





> Οφείλω να σου πω με τη σειρά μου, ότι η συμπεριφορά σου στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα βρίσκεται σε μερικές περιπτώσεις εντός των ορίων του trolling. Δεν έσβησα μηνύματα, διότι είναι αντιδεοντολογικό να σβήνεις μηνύματα κάποιου με τον οποίο διαφωνείς, αλλά θα σε παρακαλούσα να είσαι πιο προσεκτικός στις εκφράσεις σου.


Μπα; Επειδή λέω οτι *ΑΠΟ ΤΥΧΗ ΖΕΙΤΕ*;;;;
Μα αυτό ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα.
Δεν διαβάζεις τα απερίγραπτα πράγματα που βιώνω (γιατί *προφανώς δε συμφέρουν*) και αρκείσαι στο "Από τύχη ζείτε".

Το πρόβλημα ξέρεις ποιό είναι;
*ΟΤΑΝ* (δεν μπαίνω καν στον κόπο να γράψω "εάν") θα γίνει το *ΧΟΝΤΡΟ* ατύχημα, τότε θα είναι αργά και θα γελάω πικρόχολα όταν θα προσπαθείτε να αποδώσετε ευθύνες ενώ κάποιοι θα είναι στο νοσοκομείο ή χειρότερα.






> Αφού είναι θεσμοθετημένο δικαίωμά του, γιατί πρέπει να το αποσιωπούμε; Όταν σου λέει ο άλλος "Δε με βολεύει που είσαι στο δρόμο μου. Πήγαινε αλλού." νομίζω ότι η προφανής απάντηση είναι η επίκληση στο δικαίωμα.
> 
> Ζώντας σε πυκνοκατοικημένο αστικό περιβάλλον, πρέπει να δραστηριοποιούμαστε με βάση κανόνες που ορίζουν την αρμονική συνύπαρξη. Σε κανέναν δεν αρέσει που έχει κυκλοφορική συμφόρηση στους δρόμους, αλλά δε λέει στους άλλους "Καθίστε ρε στα σπίτια σας και φύγετε από το δρόμο μου."


Κανείς δε λέει "*ΦΥΓΕ* από το δρόμο".
Σταμάτα κι'εσύ τις γενικολογίες.

Όταν λέω *ΜΗΝ ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΛΙΑΚΗ ΣΤΙΣ 3 ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ* δεν είναι γιατί είμαι τσιφλικάς της ασφάλτου ή γιατί θέλω να σας στερήσω το δικαίωμα στην ποδηλατάδα σας (ο άλλος ο βλάχος το λέει brevet  :Wall:  ). *Είναι γιατί εσείς κινδυνεύετε από τους ηλίθιους που πίνουν και οδηγούν με 1000*. 

*Και έχω επανειλημμένως πει* (τι διάολο μόνος μου μιλάω ελληνικά γαμώτο μου;;; ) *οτι δεν τίθεται θέμα δικαιώματος αλλά αυτοσυντήρησης το να μην κάνετε κάποια πράγματα.*


Χωνεύτε το: Όπως η Αθήνα *ΔΕΝ ΧΩΡΟΥΣΕ* το τραμ και το μόνο που έχει καταφέρει το τραμ είναι να δημιουργεί κυκλοφοριακές συμφορήσεις και να καθυστερεί ανεπανόρθωτα καθιστώντας εαυτόν *ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟ* (με μοναδικό υποστηρικτή τον nm96027 που ως δια μαγείας είναι ο μόνος που έχει να πει καλά λόγια γι'αυτό το έκτρωμα), έτσι δεν έχουμε υποδομή για ποδήλατα. 

*ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΣΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ*: Το παραπάνω *δεν στερεί από τους ποδηλάτες το δικαίωμα να είναι στο δρόμο*. Αποτελεί όμως *τον βασικότερο λόγο γιατί θα πρέπει να έχουν οξυμένο το ένστικτο της αυτοσυντήρησης και να μην προβαίνουν σε ενέργειες που βάζουν σε κίνδυνο τη ζωή τους, με την ψευδεπίφαση του δικαιώματος ύπαρξης στο δρόμο.*




Και κλείνω με την εξής ρήση που είπα και προηγουμένως:
Όταν θα γίνει το κακό, θα έχει πολύ λίγη σημασία το ποιός φταίει.

----------


## megahead13

> Ναι γιατί εδώ νομίζετε πως έχετε μόνο δικαιώματα και ελάχιστες φορές βλέπετε τα χάλια σας.


Μίλα για τον εαυτό σου και τους υπόλοιπους ελληναράδες συμπεριλαμβανομένων και αριθμού των ποδηλατών. Αν πρόσεξες, πού μάλλον δεν πρόσεξες, δεν είπα κάτι τέτοιο. Για να τελειώνουμε, αν νομίζεις ότι πείθεις με χαρακτηρισμούς (βλέπε βλάχος), με υπογραμμισμένα και τονισμένα κεφαλαία και με emoticon γελιέσαι. Κάτσε ξαναδιάβασε τι σου έγραψε ο Ευριπίδης, γιατί δεν έχεις καταλάβει τίποτα και τα ξαναλέμε: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyl5DlrsU90

 :Smile:

----------


## vamvakoolas

παιδια για να προχωρησω λιγο στη συζητηση και να μη τρωγομαστε :Embarassed:  στη συζητηση που ειχα με το καθηγητη του ΕΜΠ (Βλαστος) καταληξαμε οτι τελικα για να υπαρξει το ποδηλατο στη χωρα μας αφου δεν υπαρχει παιδεια (λειτουργουν αραγε τα παρκα κυκλοφοριακης αγωγης σε ολη την Ελλαδα) ο μονος τροπος δυστηχως ειναι δια μεσου δυστηχως της νομοθεσιας δηλαδη αν ο ποδηλατης κανει αυτο εχει προστιμο, αν ο οδηγος κανει αυτο στο ποδηλατο εχει προστιμο, ο ποδηλατης πρεπει να κατεχει τα εξης και παει λεγοντας. Ελπιζω η σχετικη νομοθεσια που ειναι ετοιμη καποια στιγμη να επικυρωθει να τελειωνουμε

----------


## PopManiac

Κακά τα ψέμματα κύριοι κι εγώ πλέον έχω αρκετή εμπειρία οδήγησης σε πόλεις Ευρώπης και Βόρειας Αμερικής και νομίζω πως υπάρχει μία τάση ρομαντισμού εδώ. 

Προφανώς δεν αναφέρομαι σε περιπτώσεις που υπάρχουν ποδηλατόδρομοι ή όπου επιτρέπεται τα ποδήλατα να βρίσκονται σε λεωφορειόδρομους (π.χ. Βρυξέλλες λόγω σχεδιασμού δεν επιτρέπεται).

Αναφέρομαι σε περιπτώσεις όπου οι ποδηλάτες καλούνται να συνυπάρξουν με τους οδηγούς.

Εδώ δεν είναι πάντα ρομαντικά τα πράγματα, έχω δει καταστάσεις υπέρτατου εκνευρισμού με ποδηλάτες να κλείνουν ένα δρόμο πηγαίνοντας με 10χλμ και προκαλώντας ουρά 15 αυτοκινήτων από πίσω ενώ στην τελική μπορούσε να ανέβει στο πεζοδρόμιο ή - γιατί όχι; - να περιμένει να περάσει η κίνηση.

Θεωρώ κατ'αρχήν πως τα ποδήλατα φιλοξενούνται στον δρόμο και όχι το ανάποδο, οι ποδηλάτες (όσο φιλικοί και να είναι με το περιβάλλον και όσο ρομαντική να είναι η κίνησή τους) δεν έχουν το φυσικό δικαίωμα στον δρόμο.

Τουτέστιν, όντως όπου μπορούν ας μένουν δεξιά... Αλλά, διάολε, οδηγώ ρε παιδιά αυτοκίνητο, μην μου μπαίνετε μπροστά και κατσικώνεστε εκεί! 

Εγώ όποτε οδηγώ ποδήλατο σε δρόμο δίνω προτεραιότητα στην κίνηση. Όχι το ανάποδο  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -

Να προσθέσω πως την καλύτερη συμπεριφορά ποδηλατών σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις την έχω δει στην Γερμανία που μεριάζουν τα ποδήλατα στον δρόμο

----------


## BlindG

> Μίλα για τον εαυτό σου και τους υπόλοιπους ελληναράδες συμπεριλαμβανομένων και αριθμού των ποδηλατών. Αν πρόσεξες, πού μάλλον δεν πρόσεξες, δεν είπα κάτι τέτοιο. Για να τελειώνουμε, αν νομίζεις ότι πείθεις με χαρακτηρισμούς (βλέπε βλάχος), με υπογραμμισμένα και τονισμένα κεφαλαία και με emoticon γελιέσαι. Κάτσε ξαναδιάβασε τι σου έγραψε ο Ευριπίδης, γιατί δεν έχεις καταλάβει τίποτα και τα ξαναλέμε: 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyl5DlrsU90


Πάγια τακτική:
Μικρές ανούσιες απαντήσεις με ειρωνείες και υπεκφυγές.
Όταν θα έχετε νεκρό, τα ξαναλέμε.

----------


## ipo

> Θεωρώ κατ'αρχήν πως τα ποδήλατα φιλοξενούνται στον δρόμο και όχι το ανάποδο, οι ποδηλάτες (όσο φιλικοί και να είναι με το περιβάλλον και όσο ρομαντική να είναι η κίνησή τους) δεν έχουν το φυσικό δικαίωμα στον δρόμο.


Θα μου επιτρέψεις να πω ότι βρίσκω τη συγκεκριμένη θεώρησή σου αυθαίρετη και λανθασμένη. Το ποδήλατο είναι ένα μέσο μεταφοράς και έχει δικαίωμα χρήσης του δρόμου, όπως έχουν τα άλλα οχήματα. Ο ποδηλάτης οφείλει να τηρεί τον κώδικα οδικής κυκλοφορίας και να παραχωρεί προτεραιότητα όπου προβλέπεται. Αντίστοιχα οφείλουν όλοι οι νόμιμοι χρήστες της οδού.

Η παραπάνω θεώρησή σου όχι μόνο δεν προκύπτει από κάποιο θεσμικό ή ηθικό δίκαιο, αλλά αντιβαίνει σε αυτά. Πού ακριβώς την στηρίζεις;

----------


## megahead13

> Πάγια τακτική:
> Μικρές ανούσιες απαντήσεις με ειρωνείες και υπεκφυγές.
> Όταν θα έχετε νεκρό, τα ξαναλέμε.


Καμία υπεκφυγή και καμία ειρωνεία. Σου λέω καθαρά και με ειλικρίνεια την άποψή μου. Νεκροί έχουν υπάρξει (και δυστυχέστατα θα συνεχίσουν να υπάρχουν  :Sad: ) και δεν ήταν ποδηλάτες μόνο. Όταν ο ελληνάρας μάθει από οδηγική παιδεία και από ελληνάρας γίνει Έλληνας και σέβεται τους άλλους είτε ως ποδηλάτης είτε ως οδηγός μικρότερου ή μεγαλύτερου μηχανοκίνητου οχήματος είτε ακόμα-ακόμα ως πεζός τα ξαναλέμε. Μέχρι τότε πιωμένοι ή Άρι Βατάνεν των δημοσίων δρόμων θα σκοτώνουν όποιον βρουν μπροστά τους (πεζό, ποδηλάτη ή επιβάτη άλλου οχήματος), ποδηλάτες θα γράφουν τους άλλους εκεί που δεν πιάνει μελάνι και θα δημιουργούν ουρές ή ότι άλλο, ντελιβεράδες θα πηγαίνουν ανάποδα σε μονόδρομους, μηχανόβιοι θα κάνουν ζιγκ-ζαγκ και πεζοί θα πηδάνε τις διαχωριστικές νησίδες σε μεγάλες λεωφόρους για να περάσουν απέναντι, αντί να πάνε από τη διάβαση που βρίσκεται ελάχιστα πιο πάνω και να περιμένουν το σηματοδότη. Τώρα μπορείς να συνεχίσεις να ωρύεσαι μόνο για τους κακούς ποδηλάτες ή μόνο για τους κακούς νταλικέρηδες ή μόνο για τους κακούς μηχανόβιους, κοκ. Καλή συνέχεια αγαπητέ Ανδρέα  :hello:

----------


## BlindG

Χαίρομαι που το να έχουμε νεκρούς το θεωρείς φυσική συνέπεια και το περνάς στα ψιλά ενώ εστιάζεις αποκλειστικά στο ποιός βρίζει ποιόν.
Δείχνει -αν μη τι άλλο- ρεαλιστική αντίληψη της κατάστασης.

Α και θυμίζω: Όταν λέμε "θα έχουμε νεκρούς", δεν εννοούμε "θα έχουμε νεκρούς τετράτροχους τσιφλικάδες"...  :Whistling:

----------


## megahead13

> *Χαίρομαι που το να έχουμε νεκρούς το θεωρείς φυσική συνέπεια και το περνάς στα ψιλά* ενώ εστιάζεις αποκλειστικά στο ποιός βρίζει ποιόν.
> Δείχνει -αν μη τι άλλο- ρεαλιστική αντίληψη της κατάστασης.
> 
> Α και θυμίζω: Όταν λέμε "θα έχουμε νεκρούς", δεν εννοούμε "θα έχουμε νεκρούς τετράτροχους τσιφλικάδες"...


Ερμηνεύεις όπως θες  :Thumb down:  Ποτέ δεν έγραψα ή εννόησα κάτι τέτοιο. Το ακριβώς αντίθετο  :Closed topic:

----------


## BlindG

> Νεκροί έχουν υπάρξει (και δυστυχέστατα θα συνεχίσουν να υπάρχουν ) και δεν ήταν ποδηλάτες μόνο.


Aν αυτό θεωρείς πως ΔΕΝ είναι αντιμετώπιση "ψιλά γράμματα", οκ πάσο.

(Α, μου αρέσει το "δεν ήταν ποδηλάτες μόνο"... δηλαδή ψοφάνε και οδηγοί τετράτροχων από συγκρούσεις με ποδήλατα; Και αν ναι, σε τι αναλογία δυστυχημάτων και κάτω από ποιές συνθήκες; )

----------


## ipo

Κατ' αρχάς, συμφωνώ ότι οι ποδηλάτες είναι οι πιο ευάλωτοι χρήστες του δρόμου. Πράγματι, έχουν αυξημένο κίνδυνο να τραυματιστούν, ακόμα και θανάσιμα, σε σχέση με τους οδηγούς άλλων οχημάτων που έχουν υψηλή παθητική ασφάλεια.

Θυμίζω όμως ότι η τελευταία συζήτηση ξεκίνησε από τη ρήση "Δεν πρέπει να είστε στο δρόμο, γιατί καθυστερείτε το λεωφορείο." η οποία είναι κατά τη γνώμη έωλη.


Αλλάζουμε λοιπόν θέμα, επειδή επιμένει σε αυτό ο BlindG, και θέτουμε το εξής: Πρέπει κάποιος να προβαίνει στη χρήση του ποδηλάτου σε δημόσιους δρόμους, με δεδομένο ότι διακινδυνεύει τη ζωή του, επειδή μερικοί άλλοι οδηγοί είναι απρόσεκτοι και κάνουν παρανομίες;

----------


## BlindG

> Θυμίζω όμως ότι η τελευταία συζήτηση ξεκίνησε από τη ρήση "*Δεν πρέπει να είστε στο δρόμο, γιατί καθυστερείτε το λεωφορείο.*" η οποία είναι κατά τη γνώμη έωλη.


Ειλικρινά υπάρχουν στιγμές που η ανθρωπότητα με απογοητεύει.
Εδώ βιώνω κάποιες τέτοιες στιγμές.

Βρε IPO, έγραψα:




> Τα δύο παραπάνω καθιστούν τον ποδηλάτη παράταιρο *στην διαδρομή του λεωφορείου.*



Και γράφεις:




> Δεν πρέπει να είστε στο δρόμο, γιατί καθυστερείτε το λεωφορείο.[




Δηλαδή για όνομα του οτι έχετε ιερό, ο Μάκης Τριανταφυλλόπουλος σας κάνει μαθήματα ελληνικών και κιτρινισμού;;;;;;;;;

 :Wall:   :Wall:   :Wall:   :Wall:   :Wall:   :Wall:   :Wall:   :Wall:   :Wall:   :Wall:   :Wall:   :Wall:   :Wall:   :Wall:   :Wall:  

Παραδίνομαι, μη με χτυπάτε άλλο.
Θα ομολογήσω.

----------


## megahead13

> Aν αυτό θεωρείς πως ΔΕΝ είναι αντιμετώπιση "ψιλά γράμματα", οκ πάσο.
> 
> (Α, μου αρέσει το "δεν ήταν ποδηλάτες μόνο"... δηλαδή *ψοφάνε και οδηγοί τετράτροχων από συγκρούσεις με ποδήλατα;* Και αν ναι, σε τι αναλογία δυστυχημάτων και κάτω από ποιές συνθήκες; )


Και μετά λες ότι σε ειρωνευόμαστε... Και για να σου απαντήσω μπορεί οδηγοί τετράτροχων να μη σκοτώνονται από συγκρούσεις με ποδήλατα, αλλά εμένα η μάνα μου έχασε παλιά της μαθήτρια (και δικιά μου φίλη κατά κάποιον τρόπο) με το φίλο της, όταν μεθυσμένος μπήκε στο αντίθετο ρεύμα στη Βεϊκου μέσα στο Γαλάτσι και έπεσε πάνω τους. Τους άφησε και τους δυο στον τόπο 20 χρονών παιδιά. Οπότε μη μας πουλάς πνεύμα και μη μας το παίζεις πιο ευσυνείδητος και ευαίσθητος. Πραγματικά δεν ασχολούμαι άλλο.

----------


## BlindG

Δυστυχήματα σαν αυτά που περιγράφεις υπάρχουν παντού.
Αλλά και σ'αυτό που περιέγραψες δεν είπες ποιός οδηγούσε τι, οπότε μην ασχολείσαι γιατί όταν πρέπει να ασχοληθείς με *γεγονότα*, απλά δεν το κάνεις.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Πρέπει κάποιος να προβαίνει στη χρήση του ποδηλάτου σε δημόσιους δρόμους, με δεδομένο ότι διακινδυνεύει τη ζωή του, επειδή μερικοί άλλοι οδηγοί είναι απρόσεκτοι και κάνουν παρανομίες;


Μια απορία. Τι σε (σας) κάνει να πιστεύετε πως έχετε δικαίωμα στη "χρήση" του δημόσιου δρόμου?? Αν εγώ ως πεζός ή ως "καβαλλάρης" τετράποδου θελήσω να κυκλοφορώ στους "δημόσιους δρόμους" σημαίνει ότι έχω το δίκαίωμα ή ότι κάνω κακή ερμηνεία αυτού του δικαιώματος??

----------


## ipo

> Ειλικρινά υπάρχουν στιγμές που η ανθρωπότητα με απογοητεύει.
> Εδώ βιώνω κάποιες τέτοιες στιγμές.
> 
> Βρε IPO, έγραψα:
> 
> Και γράφεις:
> Δηλαδή για όνομα του οτι έχετε ιερό, ο Μάκης Τριανταφυλλόπουλος σας κάνει μαθήματα ελληνικών και κιτρινισμού;;;;;;;;;
> 
>                
> ...


Δεν είπα ότι το έγραψες εσύ. Άλλο μέλος το έγραψε. Διάβασε σε παρακαλώ προσεκτικά τη συζήτηση και θα καταλάβεις.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μια απορία. Τι σε (σας) κάνει να πιστεύετε πως έχετε δικαίωμα στη "χρήση" του δημόσιου δρόμου??


Η νομοθεσία προβλέπει τη χρήση ποδηλάτων για κίνηση στους δρόμους της χώρας, με μερικές ειδικές ρυθμίσεις σε σχέση με τα μηχανοκίνητα οχήματα. Για παράδειγμα το άρθρο 29 του ΚΟΚ απαγορεύει τη χρήση ποδηλάτου σε αυτοκινητόδρομο και σε οδούς ταχείας κυκλοφορίας (ορίζονται με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο αυτές, δεν είναι οι οδοί όπου τα αμάξια τείνουν να τρέχουν). Επιπλέον ειδικές ρυθμίσεις υπάρχουν στο άρθρο 40 του ΚΟΚ.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

*Τυφλέ, δεν είμαστε όλοι τυφλοί.*

*Μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε και χωρίς bold & υπογραμμισμένα.*

 :Razz:

----------


## BlindG

> Δεν είπα ότι το έγραψες εσύ. Άλλο μέλος το έγραψε. Διάβασε σε παρακαλώ προσεκτικά τη συζήτηση και θα καταλάβεις.


To oποίο το φέραμε αλλού, λίγο αργότερα...





> *Τυφλέ, δεν είμαστε όλοι τυφλοί.*
> 
> *Μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε και χωρίς bold & υπογραμμισμένα.*


Δυστυχώς δεν είναι (μόνο) θέμα τύφλας αλλά πια τονίζω τα αυτονόητα ΜΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ....
Αλλά του κάκου...   :Wall:

----------


## kontinos

Καλα βρε ιπο, ειπα εγω δεν πρεπει να ειναι οι ποδηλατες στον δρομο γιατι καθυστερουν το λεωφορειο? Με παρερμηνευεις, ηθελημενα μαλλον, για να φτασεις στο συμπερασμα που εχεις προκαθορισει.
Αυτο που ειπα ειναι πως το βρισκω παραλογο λιγοι(<5) ποδηλατες να κινουνται στη δεξια λωριδα της λεωφορου Βουλιαγμενης, και μαλιστα οχι σε σειρα αλλα και διπλα διπλα, σε απελπιστικα χαμηλη ταχυτητα πηγαινωντας καροτσακι ενα λεωφορειο γεματο κοσμο, οταν σχεδον σε ολο το μηκος της λεωφορου, και ειδικα στο σημειο εκεινο, υπαρχει φαρδυτατος και ασφαλεστατος παραδρομος (στα Πολυκλαδικα).
Αυτο που ειπα επι της ουσιας ειναι πως το βρισκω γαιδουρια να ταλαιπωρουμαι εγω και ποσοι αλλοι σε ενα μεσο μαζικης μεταφορας επειδη ο αλλος κανει εκεινη την ωρα το χαλαρωμα του σε λεωφορο και μαλιστα ενω εχει εναλλακτικες να διευκολυνει μια -οπως πολυ ευστοχα χαρακτηρισε καποιος- αβολη κατασταση, δεν το κανει.
Οταν μαλιστα αργοτερα διαπιστωνω οτι μπορει να κινηθει ταχυτατα, και μαλιστα με επικινδυνους και παρανομους ελιγμους στην ιδια λεωφορο, ειναι λογικο να ενοχλουμαι.
Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι αρνουμαι την συνυπαρξη ολων στον δρομο, αλλα πραγματικα πρεπει να υπαρχει μια κοινη λογικη.

----------


## ipo

> Καλα βρε ιπο, ειπα εγω δεν πρεπει να ειναι οι ποδηλατες στον δρομο γιατι καθυστερουν το λεωφορειο? Με παρερμηνευεις, ηθελημενα μαλλον, για να φτασεις στο συμπερασμα που εχεις προκαθορισει.


Αυτό έγραψες:




> Ενταξει τωρα, και στις 2 απαντησεις σου εισαι υπερβολικος. Ναι ρε ανθρωπε, οταν ειμαστε ενα μινιμουμ απο 20 ανθρωπους στο λεωφορειο οχι παρακαλω, αλλα εχω την απαιτηση να κανουν στην ακρη οι ποδηλατες που μας πανε με 10χλμ/ω.

----------


## kontinos

Δεν εγραψα μονο αυτο, περιεγραψα και την οδηγικη συμπεριφορα των ποδηλατων και το περιβαλλον, και τις εναλλακτικες τους. Δεν μιλησα για δρομο μιας λωριδας χωρις εναλλακτικες κτλ. Μην απομονωνεις κομματια για να καταληξεις εκει που θες. Μιλαμε για την λεωφορο Βουλιαγμενης. Ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να το καταλαβεις?

----------


## ipo

Συνολικά έγραψες ότι απαιτείς το ποδήλατο να πάει στον παράδρομο. Αυτή είναι η ουσία από την οποία ξεκίνησε η συζήτηση και όλη η ανάλυση.

Πράγματι, έγραψες κι άλλα θέματα, σχετικά με παρανομίες, τα οποία είναι προφανή και συμφωνούμε. Παραθέτω τις προτάσεις που με ενδιαφέρουν για να σου δείξω ότι η απαίτησή σου δεν ευσταθεί θεσμικά, ενώ είναι ταυτόχρονα υποκειμενική. Ο καθένας μας ενοχλείται από κάτι, από την παρουσία κάποιου άλλου. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να του πει "πάγαινε απ' αλλού γιατί δε με βολεύει η παρουσία σου".

Αμοιβαία ανοχή και ευγένεια είναι η λύση στην αρμονική συνύπαρξη στις πυκνοκατοικημένες πόλεις.

----------


## kontinos

> Συνολικά έγραψες ότι απαιτείς το ποδήλατο να πάει στον παράδρομο. Αυτή είναι η ουσία από την οποία ξεκίνησε η συζήτηση και όλη η ανάλυση.


Η ουσια της συζητησης ειναι οτι οι ποδηλατες που συναντησαμε ηταν γαιδουρια. Προφανως, εκει οπου εχει τη δυνατοτητα, και δεν μιλαω ως οδηγος αυτοκινητου, αυτον ας τον παει ο ποδηλατης καροτσακι οσο θελει σε τετοιο δρομο οπου ο οδηγος εχει απειρες επιλογες. Αλλα ως χρηστης μεσου μαζικης μεταφορας, ναι, θεωρω οτι ο ποδηλατης πρεπει να σεβαστει το γεγονος οτι στο δρομο κυκλοφορουν μεγαλα  οχηματα που κουβαλανε αρκετο κοσμο, και οχι να γραφει στα παλια του τα παπουτσια ενα μινιμουμ απο 20 ατομα. Οποτε αν δεν ξερει τι αλλο μπορει να κανει για να μην ταλαιπωρει τοσο κοσμο, ας παει απο τον παραδρομο.

----------


## ipo

Έγραψα και στην αρχή της συζήτησης, ότι αν το λεωφορείο μπορεί να πάει πιο γρήγορα από τα ποδήλατα, θα τα προσπεράσει και τέλος. Αν τα ποδήλατα πάνε γρηγορότερα, τότε θα φύγουν μπροστά, όπως είναι αρκετά πιθανό σε ευθεία ή κατηφόρα, διότι το λεωφορείο κάνει συχνές στάσεις και χάνει χρόνο. Το να πηγαίνουν ο ένας κοντά στον άλλον σημαίνει ότι κανένας από τους δύο δεν έχει σημαντικό όφελος στο χρόνο μετάβασης από προσπέραση.

----------


## kontinos

Δεν μπαινεις σε λεωφορειο συχνα μαλλον, ε?

----------


## ipo

> Δεν μπαινεις σε λεωφορειο συχνα μαλλον, ε?


Κι όμως χρησιμοποιώ λεωφορείο, όπως και άλλα μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς (ηλεκτρικό, μετρό), καθώς και ποδήλατο. Τα ποδήλατα δε με έχουν ενοχλήσει ως επιβάτη λεωφορείου. Ενοχλητικά μου φαίνονται κάποια ταξί, που σταματάνε όπου να 'ναι, έχοντας το λεωφορείο να περιμένει πίσω τους, καθώς και όσοι διπλοπαρκάρουν ή παρκάρουν σε στροφές και δε χωράει το λεωφορείο να περάσει.

----------


## kontinos

Ελπιζω να μην σου τυχει τοτε παρομοιο περιστατικο. Παντως το επιχειρημα σου σχετικα με την προσπεραση, την ταχυτητα και το οφελος στον χρονο για λεωφορειο και ποδηλατες, ειναι εωλο, διοτι η μεση ταχυτητα του λεωφορειου καθοριζεται απο τις στασεις, την κινηση φυσικα, και την ταχυτητα που αναπτυσσει αναμεσα στις στασεις. Αν το ποδηλατο περιοριζει αυτη την ταχυτητα σε σημαντικο βαθμο, και συνυπολογιζοντας το γεγονος οτι ο οδηγος πρεπει να υπολογισει φυσικα οτι θα σταματησει συντομα, η μεση ταχυτητα του οχηματος περιοριζεται σημαντικα, χωρις να παιζει ρολο η δυναμικη της ταχυτητας αυτης καθεαυτης, εξαιτιας των ειδικων συνθηκων.
Με απλα λογια δεν παιζει ρολο ποιος μπορει να παει πιο γρηγορα, δεν μιλαμε για αμαξι-ποδηλατο εδω.

Edit: Για ταξιτζηδες και διπλοπαρκαρισματα θα συμφωνησω εννοειται.

----------


## sdikr

φαντάσου να βγούνε στους δρόμους ποδήλατα ταξί όπως υπάρχουν σε κάποιες άλλες χώρες τι έχει να γίνει!!   :Razz:

----------


## euri

> φαντάσου να βγούνε στους δρόμους ποδήλατα ταξί όπως υπάρχουν σε κάποιες άλλες χώρες τι έχει να γίνει!!


Κάποιοι θα γίνουν κορμάρες  :Biggrin:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Κι όμως χρησιμοποιώ λεωφορείο, όπως και άλλα μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς (ηλεκτρικό, μετρό), καθώς και ποδήλατο. Τα ποδήλατα δε με έχουν ενοχλήσει ως επιβάτη λεωφορείου. Ενοχλητικά μου φαίνονται κάποια ταξί, που σταματάνε όπου να 'ναι, έχοντας το λεωφορείο να περιμένει πίσω τους, καθώς και όσοι διπλοπαρκάρουν ή παρκάρουν σε στροφές και δε χωράει το λεωφορείο να περάσει.


Έλα μαι μέρα να πάρουμε παρέα το λεωφορείο στη Λιοσίων. (Δρόμος με ΜΙΑ λωρίδα κυκλοφορίας ανα κατεύθυνση με 14 λεωφορειακές γραμμές ανά κατεύθυνση). Αν δεν βλαστημήσεις την ώρα και τη στιγμή που έτυχες δίπλα σε ποδήλατο, ενώ προσπαθείς να φτάσεις στη δουλειά σου, τότε θα γίνω και εγώ ποδηλάτης...).

----------


## manicx

Γίνε να πηγαίνεις και πιο γρήγορα στη δουλειά!  :Razz:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Γίνε να πηγαίνεις και πιο γρήγορα στη δουλειά!


Στους ελληνικούς δρόμους ούτε καν το σκέφτομαι. Παίρνω (έπαιρνα) το ποδήλατο για να πηγαίνω σε κοντινές αποστάσεις και επειδή χρειαζόταν να διασχίσω περίπου 200-300 μέτρα στη Λιοσίων έκανα πρώτα τάμα και μετά το τολμούσα. Στο τέλος το χάρισα (το ποδήλατο) σε ένα πιτσιρίκι της γειτονιάς που το λιγουρευόταν... (Το μπάσταρδο...το πούλησε LOL)

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> (Το μπάσταρδο...το πούλησε LOL)


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## vamvakoolas

Για γκατζετακιδες

1η ερωτηση: εχω περασει στο endomondo καποια routes και θελω να τα "κατεβασω" στο android κινητο ωστε να εχω πλοηγηση στη διαδρομη χωρις την αναγκη του ιντερνετ, γινεται?
2η ερωτηση: υπαρχει καποια αλλη free εφαρμογη που να δεχεται gpx ή gpx με time stamp ωστε να με πλοηγει στις διαδρομες χωρις αναγκη για ιντερνετ (σαν αυτονομο android gps)

ευχαριστω

----------


## tsigarid

Νομίζω ότι ο μόνος τρόπος να έχεις offline πλοήγηση είναι να αγοράσεις τα (πανάκριβα) αντίστοιχα apps...

----------


## hedgehog

> Για γκατζετακιδες
> 
> 1η ερωτηση: εχω περασει στο endomondo καποια routes και θελω να τα "κατεβασω" στο android κινητο ωστε να εχω πλοηγηση στη διαδρομη χωρις την αναγκη του ιντερνετ, γινεται?
> 2η ερωτηση: υπαρχει καποια αλλη free εφαρμογη που να δεχεται gpx ή gpx με time stamp ωστε να με πλοηγει στις διαδρομες χωρις αναγκη για ιντερνετ (σαν αυτονομο android gps)
> 
> ευχαριστω


δεν δίνω όρκο, αλλά αν θυμάμαι καλά μπορούσε να το κάνει το osmand.

για απλή προβολή σε offline χάρτη, χωρίς navigation αναρίθμητες οι επιλογές (oruxmaps & locus δύο παραδείγματα στα γρήγορα)

----------


## WAntilles

> Στην πόλη που ζω τώρα, το μόνο όχημα που έχω δει να μη δίνει οποιουδήποτε είδους προτεραιότητα σε ποδηλάτες (εκεί όπου πρέπει να παραχωρηθεί) είναι τα τραμ.  Οτιδήποτε άλλο μηχανοκίνητο, από σκούτερ (ναι έχει και μερικά τέτοια εδώ), έως μεγάλα φορτηγά και λεωφορεία όχι μόνο συνυπάρχει, αλλά δίνει προτεραιότητα.  Και επειδή χρησιμοποιώ καθημερινά ΜΜΜ, μπορώ να σου πω με βεβαιότητα ότι κανείς δε διαμαρτύρεται, ούτε ο οδηγός, ούτε ο επιβάτης.  Και τα ΜΜΜ είναι γενικά στην ώρα τους.


Πολύ κακώς και λάθος.

Καί από άποψη συγκοινωνιακή-μεταφορική (the needs of the many -> του λεωφορείου, outweight the needs of the few -> του ποδηλάτη), καί από άποψη φυσικών νόμων -> τί ορμή / αδράνεια / κινητική ενέργεια έχει ένα λεωφορείο, και τί ένας ποδηλάτης;




> Και για μένα ως οδηγό αυτοκινήτου εδώ στα βόρεια, οι ποδηλάτες είναι "ο φόβος και ο τρόμος" μου, όχι επειδή κάνουν κάτι περίεργο όταν κυκλοφορούν, αλλά επειδή απλά δεν έχω συνηθίσει/μάθει την ύπαρξη των ποδηλάτων στο οδικό δίκτυο.  Τώρα μαθαίνω και πιέζω τον εαυτό μου όταν ετοιμάζομαι να στρίψω δεξιά, παρότι έχω πράσινο, να σταματάω σχεδόν για να μην καρφωθεί επάνω μου ο ποδηλάτης που κινείται δεξιότερα εμού, νόμιμα στη δική του λωρίδα, και είναι στο νεκρό σημείο των καθρεφτών μου.  Ο ντόπιος δεν πιέζεται για να το κάνει αυτό, γιατί έχει μάθει (παιδεία το λένε αυτό; ) ότι σ'αυτό το μαμημένο οδικό δίκτυο υπάρχουν όλοι.  Πρόσεξε, λέω _υπάρχουν όλοι_, όχι _υπάρχουν κι άλλοι_.


Ατυχέστατο και αστοχότατο παράδειγμα.

Καμμία σχέση με την κατάσταση στην ελλάδα, που συζητάμε εδώ.

Γιατί;

Μα γιατί εκεί, όπως λες, *υπάρχει αποκλειστική ποδηλατική λωρίδα*. Φυσικά με τις δικές της αποκλειστικές σημάνσεις, αποκλειστικούς σηματοδότες, αποκλειστικές φάσεις στους σηματοδότες των κόμβων, κλπ..

Εδώ δεν υπάρχει, άρα από άποψη συγκοινωνιακή / σχεδιασμού οδού / οδικής ασφάλειας, *χάρη τεράστια κάνουμε στους ποδηλάτες που τους αφήνουμε στο δρόμο.*

Και ούτε θέμα παιδείας είναι (την έχουμε κάνει καραμέλα αυτήν την παιδεία), ούτε τίποτα.

Είναι μόνο (όπως όλα αυτά τα θέματα), θέμα υποδομών, σωστής και πολύ συγκεκριμένης-σαφούς νομοθεσίας (γραμμένη από συγκοινωνιολόγους, και όχι από βοσκούς περί συγκοινωνιακών και οδικής ασφάλειας άσχετους δικηγορίσκους), και στυγνότατης-αυστηρότατης (μόνο φυσικά με αφαίρεση διπλώματος για κάποιους μήνες - όχι εισπρακτική τιμωρία) αστυνόμευσης.

Ούτε παιδεία χρειάζεται ούτε τίποτα. Όπου δεν πίπτει λόγος, πίπτει ράβδος.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δηλαδή εμένα ο Βρετανός που μου επιτρέπει να βρίσκομαι στη λεωφορειολωρίδα είναι ηλίθιος.


Για ποιά πόλη μιλάς;

- - - Updated - - -




> Eδώ υπάρχει ένα λάθος:
> Το λεωφορείο *ΔΕΝ* μπορεί να προσπερνά με την ίδια ευκολία όπως ένα ΙΧ.
> Π.χ. για να προσπεράσεις, πρέπει να κατεβάσεις ταχύτητα (στο κιβώτιο, όχι χιλιόμετρα) και να ανοίξεις το γκάζι αρκετά ώστε να ολοκληρώσεις την προσπέραση όσο το δυνατόν συντομότερα. Ταδε έφη ΚΟΚ.
> 
> Όταν είσαι μέσα στο λεωφορείο (και το ξέρεις καλύτερα από εμένα), κατά την προσπέραση οι όρθιοι επιβάτες καταντάνε κορίνες του bowling, ειδικά αν ο οδηγός είναι και λίγο ατζαμής. Σκέψου τώρα να έχεις σουξου μουξου με τον ποδηλάτη και να προσπερνάει ο ένας τον άλλο κάθε τόσο. ΜΗΔΕΝ. Απλά ΜΗΔΕΝ.
> 
> Επίσης, ο ποδηλάτης πρέπει να κάνει τα πάντα για να διατηρηθεί *μπροστά* από το λεωφορείο, καθώς δεν έχει την πολυτέλεια να μπορεί να ποδηλατήσει πίσω από αυτό, λόγω καυσαερίων.
> 
> Τα δύο παραπάνω καθιστούν τον ποδηλάτη παράταιρο στην διαδρομή του λεωφορείου.
> Και *ΟΧΙ*, δεν είναι θέμα παιδείας, *ΕΝΑΣ* ποδηλάτης να καθυστερεί ένα λεωφορείο των *ΕΙΚΟΣΙ* ατόμων. Ο ποδηλάτης απλά πρέπει να αλλάξει διαδρομή και να μη μπλέκει με λεωφορεία.


Αυτά είναι όλα πολύ σωστά.

- - - Updated - - -

Επειδή γράφτηκαν εδώ μέσα πολλές φορές κάποιες απίστευτες μπούρδες για "προσπέραση ποδηλατών από λεωφορεία" κλπ..

Όσοι επικίνδυνοι και άσχετοι τα γράφετε αυτά έχετε συναίσθηση του τί γράφετε;

Έχετε συναίσθηση πόσο μήκος οδοστρώματος χρειάζεται ένα λεωφορείο για να προσπεράσει;

Και ακόμα περισσότερο, έχετε συναίσθηση πόσο πλάτος οδοστρώματος χρειάζεται; 2 λωρίδες σίγουρα, σχεδόν δε πάντα 2.5 -> δηλαδή -> 3 λωρίδες - ναί, σε τόσες λωρίδες θα διαταράξει την κυκλοφοριακή ροή για να προσπεράσει, ειδικά αν είναι διπλό.

Έχουμε δηλαδή να διαταράσσεται η ομαλή ροή (άρα να υπάρχει και εντονότατο θέμα οδικής ασφάλειας) σε 3 λωρίδες μιας οδού, επειδή ένας τρεντομοδάτος βλάκας - γιατί βλάκας είναι όποιος έχει μάζα 80kg και ταχύτητα 20km/h, και πλέκεται (κυκλοφοριακώς) με οχήματα που έχουν μάζα π.χ. 40tn και ταχύτητα 60-80km/h - δεν καταλαβαίνει τα παραπάνω απλά θέματα φυσικής γυμνασίου (ορμή, ταχύτητα, κινητική ενέργεια, αδράνεια).

----------


## euri

> Πολύ κακώς και λάθος.
> 
> Καί από άποψη συγκοινωνιακή-μεταφορική (the needs of the many -> του λεωφορείου, outweight the needs of the few -> του ποδηλάτη), καί από άποψη φυσικών νόμων -> τί ορμή / αδράνεια / κινητική ενέργεια έχει ένα λεωφορείο, και τί ένας ποδηλάτης;


Τα μεγάλα οχήματα στις ταχύτητες που κινούνται μέσα στην πόλη μπορούν και σταματούν.





> Ατυχέστατο και αστοχότατο παράδειγμα.


Το παράδειγμα ήταν καθαρά για να δείξω ότι η δική μου παιδεία δεν μου έχει μάθει να λαμβάνω αυτόματα υπόψη την ύπαρξη των ποδηλάτων, ενώ αντίθετα οι ντόπιοι το κάνουν αυτόματα.  Κάτι αντίστοιχο με τη χρήση της κόρνας ας πούμε.

Αν δεν έγινε αντιληπτό (γιατί βλέπω και εσύ και ο ΤυφλόςΓ κολλήσατε στο τεχνικό κομμάτι της ύπαρξης ή μη αποκλειστικής λωρίδας ποδηλάτων, σήμανσης, κλπ), τότε μάλλον δεν το εξέφρασα σωστά.





> Καμμία σχέση με την κατάσταση στην ελλάδα, που συζητάμε εδώ.
> 
> Γιατί;
> 
> Μα γιατί εκεί, όπως λες, *υπάρχει αποκλειστική ποδηλατική λωρίδα*. Φυσικά με τις δικές της αποκλειστικές σημάνσεις, αποκλειστικούς σηματοδότες, αποκλειστικές φάσεις στους σηματοδότες των κόμβων, κλπ..


Ναι, αλλά σε μεγάλο μέρος του οδικού δικτύου δεν υπάρχει ούτε αποκλειστική λωρίδα, ούτε αποκλειστική σήμανση.  Εκεί μια χαρά κυκλοφορούν τα ποδήλατα, χωρίς πρόβλημα, νόμιμα.




> Εδώ δεν υπάρχει, άρα από άποψη συγκοινωνιακή / σχεδιασμού οδού / οδικής ασφάλειας, *χάρη τεράστια κάνουμε στους ποδηλάτες που τους αφήνουμε στο δρόμο.*


Η παραπάνω, υπογραμμισμένη από σένα, φράση απλά συνοψίζει τη νοοτροπία που θέλω να δείξω.





> Είναι μόνο (όπως όλα αυτά τα θέματα), θέμα υποδομών, *σωστής και πολύ συγκεκριμένης-σαφούς νομοθεσίας (γραμμένη από συγκοινωνιολόγους, και όχι από βοσκούς περί συγκοινωνιακών και οδικής ασφάλειας άσχετους δικηγορίσκους*), και στυγνότατης-αυστηρότατης (μόνο φυσικά με αφαίρεση διπλώματος για κάποιους μήνες - όχι εισπρακτική τιμωρία) αστυνόμευσης.


ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ ΕΚΔΟΣΕΩΝ 
Αλέξανδρος Σταυρόπουλος,ομ. καθηγητής Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιώς, Πρόεδρος.
Ιωάννης Τεγόπουλος,ομ. καθηγητής ΕΜΠ.
Ματθαίος Καρλαύτης, καθηγητής Συγκοινωνιολογίας ΕΜΠ.
Ιωάννης Τζαβάρας, Αντιναύαρχος Λ.Σ. εν αποστρατεία (ε.α.).
Ευαγγελία Τσάγκα, Νομικός, Γενική Δ/ντρια Μεταφορών του Υ.Μ.Ε.
Βασίλειος Καλλιβωκάς, Γενικός Δ/ντής Διοικητικής Υποστήριξης του Υ.Μ.Ε.
Ανδρέας Λάτσινος, Διπλ. Μηχανολόγος Μηχ., Προϊστ. Τμ. Οδικής Ασφάλειας του Υ.Μ.Ε.
Σύμβουλος εκδόσεων του Ι.Ε. Κων. Α. Μανάφης, ομ. καθηγ. Φιλ. Σχολής Π. Α. 
Γραμματέας της Επιτροπής, Γεώργιος Ανδρεάκος.

Διατελέσαντα μέλη της Επιτροπής
+Μιχαήλ Αγγελόπουλος, ομ. καθηγητής ΕΜΠ.
Δημήτριος Καλυβιώτης, Γενικός Διευθυντής Μεταφορών Υ.Μ.Ε.
Ιωάννης Τσούφης,Ειδικός Σύμβουλος Γενικού Γραμματέα Υ.Μ.Ε.
Μαίρη Κοτρωνιά, Ειδικός Σύμβουλος του Υπουργού Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών.
Ιωάννης Ρυζομιλιώτης, Γενικός Διευθυντής Μεταφορών Υ.Μ.Ε.
Κωνσταντίνος Παπαδόπουλος, Διευθυντής Οδικής Ασφάλειας και Περιβάλλοντος Υ.Μ.Ε.
Ηλίας Αργυριάδης, Τμηματάρχης της Δ/σεως Οδικής Ασφάλειας και Περιβάλλοντος Υ.Μ.Ε




> Ούτε παιδεία χρειάζεται ούτε τίποτα. Όπου δεν πίπτει λόγος, πίπτει ράβδος.


 :Clap:   :Yahooooo:

----------


## nm96027

> Πολύ κακώς και λάθος.
> 
> Καί από άποψη συγκοινωνιακή-μεταφορική (the needs of the many -> του λεωφορείου, outweight the needs of the few -> του ποδηλάτη), καί από άποψη φυσικών νόμων -> τί ορμή / αδράνεια / κινητική ενέργεια έχει ένα λεωφορείο, και τί ένας ποδηλάτης;
> 
> (...)


Για να το θέσουμε απλά: κάποτε, πολύ παλιά ο WAn ήταν πιασμένος χέρι-χέρι με το Σύνταγμα των Ελλήνων. Ξαφνικά βρέθηκαν σε μία διασταύρωση. Το Σύνταγμα έστριψε προς την μία κατεύθυνση, ο WAn προς την τελείως αντίθετη.Δεν ξανασυναντήθηκαν ποτέ. Αυτό. Τίποτε άλλο.

(Εννοείται πως έχει δίκιο ο euri).

----------


## Νικαετός

Ερώτηση nm. Στη λεωφόρο Μαραθώνος, επιτρέπεται να κυκλοφορούν ποδήλατα?

----------


## nm96027

> Ερώτηση nm. Στη λεωφόρο Μαραθώνος, επιτρέπεται να κυκλοφορούν ποδήλατα?


Σύμφωνα με τον νόμο ναι. Εννοείς αν είναι σωστό να κυκλοφορούν ή αν σύμφωνα με τον νόμο πρέπει να κυκλοφορούν;

----------


## frap

> Έχουμε δηλαδή να διαταράσσεται η ομαλή ροή (άρα να υπάρχει και εντονότατο θέμα οδικής ασφάλειας) σε 3 λωρίδες μιας οδού, επειδή ένας τρεντομοδάτος βλάκας - γιατί βλάκας είναι όποιος έχει μάζα 80kg και ταχύτητα 20km/h, και πλέκεται (κυκλοφοριακώς) με οχήματα που έχουν μάζα π.χ. 40tn και ταχύτητα 60-80km/h - δεν καταλαβαίνει τα παραπάνω απλά θέματα φυσικής γυμνασίου (ορμή, ταχύτητα, κινητική ενέργεια, αδράνεια).


Παρακαλώ να χαρακτηρίσεις επίσης αυτόν που με μάζα 40tn και ταχύτητα *25*Km/h επιχειρεί να προσπεράσει έναν με μάζα 80Kg και ταχύτητα 20Km/h, μέσα στην κίνηση, χρησιμοποιώντας *0.5*(και πολύ βάζω...) επιπλέον λωρίδες, ενώ έχει στάση 30 μέτρα παραπέρα, όπου και σταματά τελικά διαγώνια, χωρίς να έχει ολοκληρώσει την προσπέραση, αγκάζοντας τον 80Kg-20Κm/h να ακινητοποιηθεί κάπου ανάμεσα στη μεσαία και πίσω πόρτα διαταράσσοντας ταυτόχρονα και τη ροή στη δίπλα λωρίδα για ~1 λεπτό, όσο διήρκησε η προσπέραση/στάση/εκκίνηση.

Παρακαλώ επίσης να μου δώσεις την επαγγελματική σου εκτίμηση για το πόσο συχνά στο οδικό δίκτυο εντός πόλεων, και δει Αθήνας/Θεσσαλονίκης όπου υπάρχει πυκνή κίνηση λεωφορειακών γραμμών, θα απαντηθεί η περίπτωση 40tn/60-80Km/h vs 80Kg-20Km/h και πόσο το 40tn-25Km/h vs 80Kg-20Km/h.

Τέλος, θα ήθελα να μου τεκμηριώσεις το κέρδος του "προσπερνώ οριακά με διαφορά 5-10Κm/h-φρενάρω και ακινητόποιούμαι για 45δεύτερα-ξεκινώ" από το "παίρνω το πόδι από το γκάζι λίγο πιο νωρίς αφού βλέπω πως μάλλον δε με παίρνει - φρενάρω ηπιότερα αφούυ τρέχω και λιγότερο - ακινητοποιούμε για 45δεύτερα-ξεκινώ και στο μεταξύ το εμπόδιο που πήγαινε με 10Km/h λιγότερα έχει φτάσει και περάσει τον επόμενο σηματοδότη και δε πρόκειται να με ξαναενοχλήσει".

edit:
Επίσης, μιας και μιλάμε με όρους Φυσικής θα ήθελα να υπογραμμίσω πως είναι φυσικώς αδύνατο κάποιος με μέση ταχύτητα 20Km/h να πλεχθεί κυκλοφοριακώς με οχήματα με μέση ταχύτητα 60-80Km/h απλώς γιατί θα μένει ο πρώτος δεξιά και τα τελευταία θα τον περνάνε αέρα από αριστερά. Εκτός κι αν εννοούμε την πλέξη διαφορετικά, δλδ εσύ μιλάς για απλή συνάντηση για κλάσματα δευτερολέπτου και όχι πορεία για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα σε σχετικά κοντινή απόσταση...

----------


## megahead13

> Και ούτε θέμα παιδείας είναι (την έχουμε κάνει καραμέλα αυτήν την παιδεία), ούτε τίποτα.
> 
> Είναι μόνο (όπως όλα αυτά τα θέματα), θέμα υποδομών, σωστής και πολύ συγκεκριμένης-σαφούς νομοθεσίας (γραμμένη από συγκοινωνιολόγους, και όχι από βοσκούς περί συγκοινωνιακών και οδικής ασφάλειας άσχετους δικηγορίσκους), και στυγνότατης-αυστηρότατης (μόνο φυσικά με αφαίρεση διπλώματος για κάποιους μήνες - όχι εισπρακτική τιμωρία) αστυνόμευσης.
> 
> Ούτε παιδεία χρειάζεται ούτε τίποτα. Όπου δεν πίπτει λόγος, πίπτει ράβδος.


Αφού δεν είναι θέμα παιδείας και ούτε παιδεία χρειάζεται, τότε να μη διαμαρτύρεσαι για το 70% (σύμφωνα με πρόσφατο μήνυμά σου εδώ) των συμπολιτών σου που είναι γαϊδούρια, παλιάνθρωποι και ελληναράδες.




> Για ποιά πόλη μιλάς;


Το γράφω στο προφίλ μου, αλλά δεν έχει απολύτως καμία σημασία. Τα ίδια ισχύουν σε μικρότερες ή μεγαλύτερες πόλεις. Ο Euri με έχει καλύψει απόλυτα. Δεν έχει νόημα να επαναλαμβάνω τα ίδια και τα ίδια.

----------


## manicx

> Πολύ κακώς και λάθος.
> 
> Καί από άποψη συγκοινωνιακή-μεταφορική (the needs of the many -> του λεωφορείου, outweight the needs of the few -> του ποδηλάτη)


Σημερινό. Σε δρόμο μονής λωρίδας, (Παπαρηγοπούλουμ Αγ. Παρασκευή), Λεωφορείο (τα μικρά και συγκεκριμένα το 406) με 3 άτομα μέσα (έφτασαν μέχρι 6) λόγω των στάσεων καθυστερούσε 8 ΙΧ και 2 ποδήλατα. Εγώ δεν μπορούσα να προσπεράσω γιατί ο οδηγός σταμάταγε εσκεμμένα 1.5 μέτρο από το πεζοδρόμιο και δεν προσπερνάω ποτέ από δεξιά. Τα αυτοκίνητα δεν μπορούσαν. Έκανε 2 στάσεις στο σημείο που βρισκόμουν από πίσω του. Το ελάχιστο αυτών που βρίσκονταν πίσω ήταν 10 άτομα. Αν ήταν ποδηλάτες θα αναθεμάτιζαν πολλοί. Ο οδηγός (μπορώ να βγάλω και φωτό από το σημείο) θα μπορούσε και στις 2 στάσεις να σταματήσει πιο κοντά στο πεζοδρόμιο και να αφήσει να περάσουν, όση ώρα φορτώνει/ξεφορτώνει, τα αυτοκίνητα και τα ποδήλατα. Μάλλον οι ανάγκες στην Ελλάδα μετρούνται με τον όγκο και όχι με την λογική.

----------


## BlindG

> Για να το θέσουμε απλά: κάποτε, πολύ παλιά ο WAn ήταν πιασμένος χέρι-χέρι με το Σύνταγμα των Ελλήνων. Ξαφνικά βρέθηκαν σε μία διασταύρωση. Το Σύνταγμα έστριψε προς την μία κατεύθυνση, ο WAn προς την τελείως αντίθετη.Δεν ξανασυναντήθηκαν ποτέ. Αυτό. Τίποτε άλλο.
> 
> (Εννοείται πως έχει δίκιο ο euri).



Καλά ναι, τάδε έφη ο tram-fan που είναι ο μόνος άνθρωπος στο σύμπαν ολάκερο που έχει κάνει διαδρομή Αθήνα Φάληρο σε 15'.


Έχει πολλή πλάκα ο εγωισμός σας να απαιτείτε να πηγαίνουν όλοι με το δικό σας ρυθμό.
Γι'αυτό και θα σκοτωθείτε  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

> Έχει πολλή πλάκα ο εγωισμός σας να απαιτείτε να πηγαίνουν όλοι με το δικό σας ρυθμό.


Δεν είναι εγωισμός, είναι η μόνη δυνατότητα. Αντιθέτως, ένα μηχανοκίνητο όχημα που μπορεί να προσπεράσει, θα το κάνει. Εγωισμός ενδεχομένως είναι να μπορείς να πας και γρήγορα και αργά, αλλά να απαιτείς από τους άλλους να σου επιτρέψουν να πας μόνο γρήγορα.

Είσαι στις σκάλες και βρίσκεται μπροστά σου ένας ηλικιωμένος που δεν μπορεί να πάει πιο γρήγορα κι εσύ τον απειλείς ότι θα τον ρίξεις κάτω για να περάσεις. Ποιος είναι εγωιστής; Ο ηλικιωμένος που πάει με το ρυθμό που μπορεί ή ο νέος που απαιτεί να πηγαίνει πιο γρήγορα; Ή μήπως θα προσπαθήσεις να πείσεις τον ηλικιωμένο να μην πηγαίνει στη δουλειά του, επειδή κυκλοφορούν οξύθυμοι νέοι;

----------


## BlindG

> Δεν είναι εγωισμός, είναι η μόνη δυνατότητα. Αντιθέτως, ένα μηχανοκίνητο όχημα που μπορεί να προσπεράσει, θα το κάνει.


Σας έχει καλύψει ο Βουλγαράκης:
Οτι είναι νομιμον είναι και ηθικόν.
Είπε.
Αυτός και ο Jar Jar Bings.

Επίσης, σε άπταιστα Σουαχίλι, υπάρχει και το εξής: "Just because you can, doesn't mean you should".

Και εν τέλει, όταν αυτές τις δυνατότητες έχεις, δεν τις φορτώνεις στους άλλους επειδή αυτές έχεις. Προσπαθείς να μη γίνεσαι βάρος με τις δυνατότητές σου και παράλληλα κοιτάζεις να αναπτύξεις *ένστικτο αυτοσυντήρησης* (κάτι που λείπει από τους ποδηλάτες).




> Εγωισμός ενδεχομένως είναι να μπορείς να πας και γρήγορα και αργά, αλλά να απαιτείς από τους άλλους να σου επιτρέψουν να πας μόνο γρήγορα.


Όταν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι πιο γρήγορα και σε περιορίζουν *επειδή μπορούν* κάποιοι, δεν είσαι εγωιστής, είσαι πρακτικός και οι άλλοι απλά εγωιστές.

----------


## nm96027

> *Γι'αυτό και θα σκοτωθείτε*


Πσοφος; Οι ταβέρνες στις οποίες συχνάζετε έχουν μάλλον βαριά κουζίνα και σας έχουν θολώσει ελαφρώς... :Whistle: 

Το νόημα του Λόγου του Γιούρι (νέο θρησκευτικό κίνημα) είναι ένα: ΣΥΝύπαρξη. Αυτό σύντροφε. 

Η αστική συνύπαρξη, οι καλοί τρόποι, ο σεβασμός στα δικαιώματα του άλλου, η προστασία της ασφάλειας των πολιτών (υπό την έννοια τoυ safety) δεν κανονικοποιείται όπως οραματίζεται ο κατα τα άλλα σεβαστός Σεβασμιώτατος, ο οποίος με χαρά θα αναμόρφωνε ολόκληρη την επικράτεια με την μόνη δύναμη ενός στυλιαριού. 

Θέλει καλή θέληση, καλή προαίρεση και θετική ενέργεια Motion για να το πετύχεις. Αυτό ασφαλώς δεν υπάρχει, αλλά όλα αυτά είναι που η ιστορία έχει ονομάσει πολιτισμό μίας κοινωνίας. Υπομονή λοιπόν.

----------


## ipo

> Όταν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι πιο γρήγορα και σε περιορίζουν *επειδή μπορούν* κάποιοι, δεν είσαι εγωιστής, είσαι πρακτικός και οι άλλοι απλά εγωιστές.


Η διαφορά είναι ότι εσύ μπορείς, ενώ οι άλλοι δεν μπορούν. Βάζεις λοιπόν τη δική σου δυνατότητα πάνω από τα φυσικά όρια των άλλων. Εγωιστής είναι εκείνος που μπορεί να κάνει διαφορετικά, αλλά δεν το επιλέγει.

Όταν συνυπάρχεις σε μία κοινωνία με άλλους, κάνεις αμοιβαίες υποχωρήσεις. Υπενθυμίζω ότι προς το παρόν αναφερόμαστε σε όσα ενοχλούνται οι οδηγοί Ι.Χ. από τους ποδηλάτες. Μην ξεχνάς ότι και οι ποδηλάτες ενοχλούνται σε διάφορα από τους οδηγούς Ι.Χ. και κάνουν υποχωρήσεις σε αυτά, με πρώτο και κύριο την απειλή της ζωής τους από επικίνδυνες προσπεράσεις και παραβίαση ορίων ταχύτητας. Το γεγονός ότι δεν τα αναφέρουμε εκτενώς σε αυτό το νήμα, δεν πρέπει να σε κάνει να νομίζεις ότι όλα είναι ρόδινα για εμάς. Σκέψου λίγο: Απειλή ζωής vs χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα σε μία λωρίδα.

----------


## BlindG

> Πσοφος; Οι ταβέρνες στις οποίες συχνάζετε έχουν μάλλον βαριά κουζίνα και σας έχουν θολώσει ελαφρώς...


Πολλή κούραση από την ορθοπεταλιά διακρίνω, οπότε ας το κάνω λίγο πιο εύκολονόητο:

ΠΣΟΦΟΣ = "ΝΑ ΠΑΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΕΤΕ!!!" ή "ΓΟΥΔΗ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!"

BlindG = "Θα πεθάνετε από φυσική επιλογή, γιατί δεν έχετε ένστικτο αυτοσυντήρησης σε συνδυασμό με κοινή λογική αλλά αρκείστε σε νομικίστικες τυπικούρες οι οποίες δεν θα έχουν ΚΑΜΙΑ σημασία όταν ο φίλος σας ποδηλάτης θα είναι σε body cast (και μη χειρότερα)".

Κατανοητό;






> Το νόημα του Λόγου του Γιούρι (νέο θρησκευτικό κίνημα) είναι ένα: ΣΥΝύπαρξη. Αυτό σύντροφε. 
> 
> 
> 
> Η αστική συνύπαρξη, οι καλοί τρόποι, ο σεβασμός στα δικαιώματα του άλλου, η προστασία της ασφάλειας των πολιτών (υπό την έννοια τoυ safety) δεν κανονικοποιείται όπως οραματίζεται ο κατα τα άλλα σεβαστός Σεβασμιώτατος, ο οποίος με χαρά θα αναμόρφωνε ολόκληρη την επικράτεια με την μόνη δύναμη ενός στυλιαριού. 
> 
> Θέλει καλή θέληση, καλή προαίρεση και θετική ενέργεια Motion για να το πετύχεις. Αυτό ασφαλώς δεν υπάρχει, αλλά όλα αυτά είναι που η ιστορία έχει ονομάσει πολιτισμό μίας κοινωνίας. Υπομονή λοιπόν.


Έχει πλάκα το κίνημα των χίπηδων που έχει ξεβραστεί εκ νέου στην εποχή μας.

Δεν υπάρχει ειρηνική συνύπαρξη. Αυτά είναι στη σφαίρα της φαντασίας και στο μυαλό του ΓΑΠ.
Έχω γράψει πάμπολα *ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΑ* (ε ναι ρε γαμώτο, και caps και bold και underlined γιατί έχει πέσει τύφλα εδώ μέσα) παραδείγματα στο γιατί πρέπει να σεβόμαστε τα μεγαλύτερα οχήματα και εισπράττω κάτι ουτοπικά νομικίστικα παιδιαρίσματα από ανθρώπους που δεν ξέρουν να οδηγούν. Ε, εντάξει.
Όταν εγώ σαν μικρό ΙΧ *σταματώντας* δίνω προτεραιότητα  σε ένα φορτηγό ή λεωφορείο, είμαι προφανώς εξωγήινος που παρανομεί. Γι'αυτό και ο αλαζόνας υπερόπτης ποδηλάτης που τώρα γεύτηκε την άσφαλτο, κατεβαίνει με πανό και τσαμπουκά να κάνει τα μούτρα κρέας στον οδηγό του μεγαλύτερου οχήματος.

Όπως είπα, μ'αυτά τα μυαλά θα σκοτωθείτε.

----------


## ipo

Έστω ότι συμφωνούμε πως πρέπει να εφαρμόζεται η προτεραιότητα του πιο δυνατού στους δρόμους. Οπότε ποια είναι η λύση; Να αγοράζουμε ολοένα και μεγαλύτερα τζιπ για να έχουμε ασφάλεια και να μας κάνουν οι άλλοι χώρο; Είναι αυτή η οδική συμπεριφορά που οραματίζεσαι;

Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να εφαρμόζεται ο κώδικας οδικής κυκλοφορίας σε συνδυασμό με το σεβασμό στους χρήστες της οδού;

----------


## euri

> Όταν εγώ σαν μικρό ΙΧ *σταματώντας* δίνω προτεραιότητα  σε ένα φορτηγό ή λεωφορείο,


Για ποιο λόγο (σταματάς και) δίνεις προτεραιότητα στο φορτηγό ή στο λεωφορείο;

----------


## BlindG

> Η διαφορά είναι ότι εσύ μπορείς, ενώ οι άλλοι δεν μπορούν. Βάζεις λοιπόν τη δική σου δυνατότητα πάνω από τα φυσικά όρια των άλλων. Εγωιστής είναι εκείνος που μπορεί να κάνει διαφορετικά, αλλά δεν το επιλέγει.


*ΝΑΙ* λοιπόν, είσαι (εσύ ο ποδηλάτης, όχι εσύ ο ΙPO) εγωιστής γιατί ενώ μπορείς να πας από άλλους δρόμους και να μην επιβραδύνεις την κυκλοφορία στους μεγαλύτερους, βάζοντας σε κίνδυνο τη ζωή σου και τη ζωή των άλλων, δεν το κάνεις  :Smile: 
*ΕΓΩΙΣΤΗΣ*  :Yahooooo: 





> Όταν συνυπάρχεις σε μία κοινωνία με άλλους, κάνεις αμοιβαίες υποχωρήσεις. Υπενθυμίζω ότι προς το παρόν αναφερόμαστε σε όσα ενοχλούνται οι οδηγοί Ι.Χ. από τους ποδηλάτες. Μην ξεχνάς ότι και οι ποδηλάτες ενοχλούνται σε διάφορα από τους οδηγούς Ι.Χ. και κάνουν υποχωρήσεις σε αυτά, με πρώτο και κύριο την απειλή της ζωής τους από επικίνδυνες προσπεράσεις και παραβίαση ορίων ταχύτητας. Το γεγονός ότι δεν τα αναφέρουμε εκτενώς σε αυτό το νήμα, δεν πρέπει να σε κάνει να νομίζεις ότι όλα είναι ρόδινα για εμάς. Σκέψου λίγο: Απειλή ζωής vs χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα σε μία λωρίδα.


Καλέ σώπα; 
Μετά από τόσες σελίδες μου το γυρίζεις στην κοινή λογική;;;
Πάμε λοιπόν:
Θες δε θες (έτσι είναι τι να κάνουμε;;;;;; ) κάποιοι δρόμοι έχουν μεγάλες ταχύτητες, *ασχέτως αν νομικά δεν επιτρέπεται αυτό*.Η κοινή λογική λοιπόν λέει οτι πρέπει να αποφεύγεις αυτούς τους δρόμους γιατί κινδυνεύει η ζωή σου.
Εσύ (όχι ο IPO, αλλά ο ποδηλάτης) τι κάνεις; 
Κόντρα στην κοινή λογική, λες: "Είμαι νόμιμος, άρα *μπορώ*, οπότε κατεβαίνω τη Συγγρού." Αυτό δε λέγεται κοινή λογική.



ΠΡΟΦΑΝΕΣΤΑΤΑ και δεν είναι όλα ρόδινα για τους ποδηλάτες.
Έχω δηλώσει ΡΗΤΑ εδώ οτι *σέβομαι τους ποδηλάτες*.
Επειδή λοιπόν είστε *ΚΑΙ ΚΑΚΕΝΤΡΕΧΕΙΣ*, διαβάστε τι έγραφα 2 χρόνια πριν και 1 χρόνο πριν.

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...=1#post4332903
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...t=#post4753530


Από τότε όμως το μόνο που βλέπω είναι πως δεν έχει αλλάξει η παιδεία των ποδηλατών σε τίποτα.

Και επειδή είναι *ΑΝΟΥΣΙΟ* το να μου απαντήσεις "ούτε η παιδεία των οδηγών ΙΧ", σε προλαβαίνω και σου ΞΑΝΑΜΑΤΑΛΕΩ το εξής απλό:
Ο ΙΧης θα είναι *πάντα πιο τεμπέλης επειδή μπορεί να είναι*, όπως κι'εσείς πιστεύετε οτι επειδή μπορείτε, θα καθυστερείτε όποιον γουστάρετε.

Το πρόβλημα είναι πως ο ΙΧής μπορεί να είναι τεμπέλης χωρίς να κινδυνεύει άμεσα η ζωή του. 
Εσάς τους ποδηλάτες δεν σας παίρνει να είστε τεμπέληδες γιατί *κινδυνεύει άμεσα η ζωή σας*.


Και ξαναλέω για ΝΙΟΣΤΗ φορά:
Όταν καβαλάς μηχανή, *ΟΛΟΙ* σου λένε πως πρέπει να μάθεις να προβλέπεις τις μαλακίες των άλλων και πως τώρα πρέπει να είσαι 100 φορές προσεκτικότερος από το ΙΧ.
Γιατί το λένε αυτό;
Μπορεί κανείς να μου το εξηγήσει;;;;

- - - Updated - - -




> Έστω ότι συμφωνούμε πως πρέπει να εφαρμόζεται η προτεραιότητα του πιο δυνατού στους δρόμους. Οπότε ποια είναι η λύση; Να αγοράζουμε ολοένα και μεγαλύτερα τζιπ για να έχουμε ασφάλεια και να μας κάνουν οι άλλοι χώρο; Είναι αυτή η οδική συμπεριφορά που οραματίζεσαι;
> 
> Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να εφαρμόζεται ο κώδικας οδικής κυκλοφορίας σε συνδυασμό με το σεβασμό στους χρήστες της οδού;


Όπως είπα και προχθες, η ανθρωπότητα με απογοητεύει ώρες ώρες.

Εξήγησα *ΕΝΔΕΛΕΧΩΣ* το γιατί πρέπει να δίνουμε προτεραιότητα και να *βοηθάμε* τα *ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ* οχήματα και τι εισπράττω;

"Προτεραιότητα του *ΔΥΝΑΤΟΥ*"


I rest my case.
Απλά δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα.





> Για ποιο λόγο (σταματάς και) δίνεις προτεραιότητα στο φορτηγό ή στο λεωφορείο;


Ειλικρινά, χωρίς ίχνος κακίας, βαριέμαι να *ΞΑΝΑ*γράφω γιατί δίνουμε προτεραιότητα σε μεγαλύτερα οχήματα.

----------


## ipo

> *ΝΑΙ* λοιπόν, είσαι (εσύ ο ποδηλάτης, όχι εσύ ο ΙPO) εγωιστής γιατί ενώ μπορείς να πας από άλλους δρόμους και να μην επιβραδύνεις την κυκλοφορία στους μεγαλύτερους, βάζοντας σε κίνδυνο τη ζωή σου και τη ζωή των άλλων, δεν το κάνεις 
> *ΕΓΩΙΣΤΗΣ*


Ο άλλος δρόμος ισχύει και για τους οδηγούς Ι.Χ., όπως επίσης η προσπέραση και η χρήση άλλων λωρίδων. Γιατί λοιπόν θέλεις να επιβάλλεις αλλαγές στον νόμιμο τρόπο μετακίνησης των άλλων, αντί να τις επιλέξεις ο ίδιος; Σε ενοχλεί η παρουσία άλλου και θέλεις να του αλλάξεις τον τρόπο μετακίνησης, αντί να τον σεβαστείς, όπως σε σέβεται εκείνος.

Με τον ίδιο τρόπο μπορείς να απαιτήσεις από τα αυτοκίνητα που βρίσκονται μπροστά σου να μην κυκλοφορούν την ίδια ώρα με εσένα για να μην προκαλούν μποτιλιάρισμα. Μπορείς να κορνάρεις στον τροχονόμο επειδή καθυστερεί να σου δώσει σήμα εκκίνησης, να βρίζεις εκείνον που κινείται με 40 km/h σε δρόμο με όριο ταχύτητας 50 km/h, να ωρύεσαι που δε βρίσκεις θέση να παρκάρεις κοντά στο σπίτι σου και να λες να πάνε όλοι πίσω στα χωριά τους, να κορνάρεις σε αυτόν που σταματάει σε STOP ή παραχωρεί προτεραιότητα σε πεζούς σε διάβαση. Κοινώς να δείχνεις με κάθε τρόπο ότι δε θέλεις να συνυπάρχεις σε ένα πυκνοκατοικημένο αστικό περιβάλλον.

----------


## nm96027

Με εντυπωσιάζει ο θυμός που έχει μέσα του ο Τυφλός για τους ποδηλάτες. Νομίζω άνετα συγκρίνεται με τον θυμό του για το τραμ.

----------


## BlindG

> Ο άλλος δρόμος ισχύει και για τους οδηγούς Ι.Χ., όπως επίσης η προσπέραση και η χρήση άλλων λωρίδων. Γιατί λοιπόν θέλεις να επιβάλλεις αλλαγές στον νόμιμο τρόπο μετακίνησης των άλλων, αντί να τις επιλέξεις ο ίδιος; Σε ενοχλεί η παρουσία άλλου και θέλεις να του αλλάξεις τον τρόπο μετακίνησης, αντί να τον σεβαστείς, όπως σε σέβεται εκείνος.


Ποιός "άλλος" δρόμος; Ο δρόμος του παραλογισμού;

Δηλαδή οι μικρότεροι δρόμοι που είναι πιο ταιριαστοί και λιγότερο επικίνδυνοι για τα ποδήλατα, θα έπρεπε να κατακλειστούν από αυτοκίνητα, ώστε να δωθούν οι μεγαλύτεροι δρόμοι στα ποδήλατα;

Οκ, εντάξει. 
Σορρυ, αλλά εδώ πια πάμε στις φαντασιοπληξίες και εδώ δεν υπάρχει γουαντιλισμός.

----------


## euri

> Και ξαναλέω για ΝΙΟΣΤΗ φορά:
> Όταν καβαλάς μηχανή, *ΟΛΟΙ* σου λένε πως πρέπει να μάθεις να προβλέπεις τις μαλακίες των άλλων και πως τώρα πρέπει να είσαι 100 φορές προσεκτικότερος από το ΙΧ.
> Γιατί το λένε αυτό;
> Μπορεί κανείς να μου το εξηγήσει;;;;


Διότι κάποιοι άλλοι χρήστες του οδικού δικτύου δεν συμπεριφέρονται όπως θα έπρεπε και οδηγούν τα οχήματά τους σαν να είναι δικός τους ο δρόμος, χωρίς να δίνουν την απαραίτητη προσοχή.  Υποθέτω (...) ότι αναφέρονται σε μεγάλη μερίδα οδηγών πολύτροχων οχημάτων και την εν γένει κάκιστη οδηγική, και όχι μόνο, συμπεριφορά τους.

Υποθέτω επίσης, έχοντας δει σε πρώτο πρόσωπο τι συνθήκες επικρατούν σε άλλες χώρες, πως είναι απλά θέμα πολιτισμού και παιδείας.  Σε κάποιες χώρες δεν υπάρχει σεβασμός και οι ευάλωτες ομάδες χρηστών της οδού βρίσκονται σε δυσμενή θέση, σε άλλες χώρες υπάρχει ο απαιτούμενος σεβασμός.

----------


## BlindG

> Με εντυπωσιάζει ο θυμός που έχει μέσα του ο Τυφλός για τους ποδηλάτες. Νομίζω άνετα συγκρίνεται με τον θυμό του για το τραμ.


Ναι, ισχύει.
Ξεκάθαρα πράγματα.

ΘΥΜΟΣ.

Θυμός, γιατί όταν έδωσα εξετάσεις, όλοι μου έλεγαν τι πρέπει να προσέχω και όχι ποιά είναι τα δικαιώματά μου.
Θυμός, γιατί μετά από τόσα χρόνια, εξακολουθώ να βλέπω να καταστρατηγείται η λογική (όπου "λογική", βάζουμε και ένστικτο αυτοσυντήρησης)
Θυμός, γιατί ενώ μερικά πράγματα είναι εξώφθαλμα (π.χ. η Αθήνα ΔΕΝ είναι φιλόξενη πόλη για ποδήλατο), εγώ είμαι τυφλός και οι άλλοι δε βλέπουν.
Θυμός, γιατί κόντρα σε κάθε ίχνος ωριμότητας, η συζήτηση εδώ παίρνει την κλασική τροπή των πολιτικών συζητήσεων, γι'αυτό και δεν θα προοδεύσουμε:

Πολιτική:
Α: "Είστε κλέφτες"
Β: "Ναι αλλά κι'εσείς κλέψατε"

Ποδηλασία:
Α: "Κάνετε απαράδεκτες ανοησίες στους δρόμους"
Β: "Ναι αλλα κι'εσείς οδηγείτε μεθυσμένοι"


Ανθρωπότητα, τέλος.

----------


## ipo

> Δηλαδή οι μικρότεροι δρόμοι που είναι πιο ταιριαστοί και λιγότερο επικίνδυνοι για τα ποδήλατα, θα έπρεπε να κατακλειστούν από αυτοκίνητα, ώστε να δωθούν οι μεγαλύτεροι δρόμοι στα ποδήλατα;


Συνεχίζω να απολουγούμαι λοιπόν, γιατί δε σου κάνω το χατίρι να χαθώ από τα μάτια σου, παρόλο που κινούμαι νόμιμα. Δεν έχει πολύ νόημα να απαντάς σε κάποιον που απαιτεί να μην ασκείς το δικαίωμά σου, αλλά από διάθεση ομαλής συνύπαρξης, θα το κάνω.

Ο καταλληλότερος δρόμος για οποιοδήποτε όχημα, δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με το είδος του οχήματος, αλλά και με το πού πηγαίνει. Όπως θα έχεις ίσως παρατηρήσει, γύρω από τις κεντρικές οδικές αρτηρίες τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια έχουν μονοδρομηθεί αντίθετα οι δρόμοι, ώστε να μην επιτρέπουν στα οχήματα να κόβουν δρόμο από εκεί και να στέλνουν την κυκλοφορία στους κεντρικούς δρόμους. Σε συνδυασμό με το γεγονός ότι υπάρχουν πολλά STOP και πολλοί κίνδυνοι από αμάξια που ξεπαρκάρουν, πετάγονται από στενά, οι δρόμοι αυτοί δεν είναι πάντοτε η καλύτερη επιλογή. Κι αυτούς φυσικά τους χρησιμοποιούμε, αλλά προσεκτικά και όταν είναι κατάλληλοι για τη μετάβαση στον προορισμό μας.

----------


## BlindG

> Διότι κάποιοι άλλοι χρήστες του οδικού δικτύου δεν συμπεριφέρονται όπως θα έπρεπε και οδηγούν τα οχήματά τους σαν να είναι δικός τους ο δρόμος, χωρίς να δίνουν την απαραίτητη προσοχή.  Υποθέτω (...) ότι αναφέρονται σε μεγάλη μερίδα οδηγών πολύτροχων οχημάτων και την εν γένει κάκιστη οδηγική, και όχι μόνο, συμπεριφορά τους.
> 
> Υποθέτω επίσης, έχοντας δει σε πρώτο πρόσωπο τι συνθήκες επικρατούν σε άλλες χώρες, πως είναι απλά θέμα πολιτισμού και παιδείας.  Σε κάποιες χώρες δεν υπάρχει σεβασμός και οι ευάλωτες ομάδες χρηστών της οδού βρίσκονται σε δυσμενή θέση, σε άλλες χώρες υπάρχει ο απαιτούμενος σεβασμός.


Χαίρομαι που επιτέλους μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε  :Smile: 

Βέβαια θα διαφωνήσω στην εξιδανίκευση του εξωτερικού ("άλλες χώρες") αλλά δεν είναι επί του παρόντος.

Επί τούτου λοιπόν ξαναματαγυρνάμε στο πολύ απλό:
Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.

ΟΧΙ γιατί δεν έχεις το δικαίωμα.
Αλλά από κοινό νου και ένστικτο αυτοσυντήρησης.

Είναι άλλο πράγμα να επιβραδύνεις μια λωρίδα κυκλοφορίας μέρα μεσημέρι (οκ, ας το συζητήσουμε και αυτό) και είναι τελείως άλλο πράγμα να θεωρείς πως η ποσειδώνος είναι ποδηλατόδρομος Παρασκευή βράδυ στις 3 το πρωί με όλους τους μεθυσμένους να οδηγούν.


Και να ξαναματαεπαναλάβω για νιοστή φορά (βαριέμαι να με διαβάζω. Θα με μπανάρω στο τέλος για επανάληψη.): Όταν θα γίνει το κακό, ΔΕΝ θα έχει σημασία ποιός φταίει.

----------


## euri

> Ειλικρινά, χωρίς ίχνος κακίας, βαριέμαι να *ΞΑΝΑ*γράφω γιατί δίνουμε προτεραιότητα σε μεγαλύτερα οχήματα.


Τότε μάλλον εγώ είμαι ο παράνομος που παραχωρώ προτεραιότητα σε κάθε όχημα (ανεξαρτήτου μεγέθους), σύμφωνα με τη σήμανση (οριζόντια και κάθετη), σύμφωνα με τη σηματοδότηση, σύμφωνα με το αν έρχεται το όχημα από τα δεξιά.

Και χωρίς διάθεση trolling ή/και ειρωνίας (καθώς αυτή είναι η αγαπημένη σου ατάκα τον τελευταίο καιρό), χαίρομαι ειλικρινά που κυκλοφορώ σε μια χώρα όπου η προτεραιότητα ορίζεται σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες οδικής κυκλοφορίας και όχι σύμφωνα με το μέγεθος του οχήματος.

----------


## BlindG

> Συνεχίζω να απολουγούμαι λοιπόν, γιατί δε σου κάνω το χατίρι να χαθώ από τα μάτια σου, παρόλο που κινούμαι νόμιμα. Δεν έχει πολύ νόημα να απαντάς σε κάποιον που απαιτεί να μην ασκείς το δικαίωμά σου, αλλά από διάθεση ομαλής συνύπαρξης, θα το κάνω.


Eδώ μάλλον φταίει η δικιά μου η κούραση αλλά το παραπάνω δεν το κατάλαβα, επαναδιατύπωσε σε παρακαλώ  :Sad: 




> Ο καταλληλότερος δρόμος για οποιοδήποτε όχημα, δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με το είδος του οχήματος, αλλά και με το πού πηγαίνει. Όπως θα έχεις ίσως παρατηρήσει, γύρω από τις κεντρικές οδικές αρτηρίες τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια έχουν μονοδρομηθεί αντίθετα οι δρόμοι, ώστε να μην επιτρέπουν στα οχήματα να κόβουν δρόμο από εκεί και να στέλνουν την κυκλοφορία στους κεντρικούς δρόμους. Σε συνδυασμό με το γεγονός ότι υπάρχουν πολλά STOP και πολλοί κίνδυνοι από αμάξια που ξεπαρκάρουν, πετάγονται από στενά, οι δρόμοι αυτοί δεν είναι πάντοτε η καλύτερη επιλογή. Κι αυτούς φυσικά τους χρησιμοποιούμε, αλλά προσεκτικά και όταν είναι κατάλληλοι για τη μετάβαση στον προορισμό μας.


Και εδώ ξαναγυρνάμε στο εάν η Αθήνα είναι φιλόξενη για ποδήλατα ή όχι. Και ΔΕΝ είναι. Και ούτε πρόκειται να γίνει στο προσεχές μέλλον.

Επί τούτου:
Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις πως όταν οδηγείς μηχανάκι μικρού κυβισμού, διαφέρουν οι συνθήκες για τα στενά;
Παρ'όλα αυτά, τα μηχανάκια το κάνουν.

Έχεις τον ίδιο κίνδυνο, από ξεπαρκαρίσματα, από ξαφνικά ανοίγματα πορτών (άντε να αποδείξεις ποιός είναι ο ελέφαντας) κτλ κτλ κτλ.

*Γι'αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο ξαναματαγράφω:* Όταν καβαλάς το  :Censored:  το δίτροχο, όλοι σου λένε οτι *πρέπει να τα προβλέπεις αυτά γιατί πολύ απλά ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ*. (ας με μπανάρει κάποιος... μετά από τόσες επαναλήψεις, όχι 50άρα, 250άρα μαζεύω...).

Γιατί λοιπόν ως ποδηλάτες αρνείστε να έχετε την οξυμένη προσοχή που απαιτείται να έχουν οι μηχανοκίνητοι δικυκλιστές; Τεμπελιάζουμε μήπως;

- - - Updated - - -




> Τότε μάλλον εγώ είμαι ο παράνομος που παραχωρώ προτεραιότητα σε κάθε όχημα (ανεξαρτήτου μεγέθους), σύμφωνα με τη σήμανση (οριζόντια και κάθετη), σύμφωνα με τη σηματοδότηση, σύμφωνα με το αν έρχεται το όχημα από τα δεξιά.
> 
> Και χωρίς διάθεση trolling ή/και ειρωνίας (καθώς αυτή είναι η αγαπημένη σου ατάκα τον τελευταίο καιρό), χαίρομαι ειλικρινά που κυκλοφορώ σε μια χώρα όπου η προτεραιότητα ορίζεται σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες οδικής κυκλοφορίας και όχι σύμφωνα με το μέγεθος του οχήματος.


Πάλι μιλάμε για άλλες χώρες.
Λες και στις άλλες χώρες οι φορτηγατζήδες δεν καταπίνουν καφεΐνη για να κρατηθούν ξύπνιοι π.χ....  :Whistling: 

Εντάξει, αλλά δεν γίνεται συζήτηση έτσι γιατί ούτε εδώ υπάρχει καθοριμός κανόνων με βάση το μέγεθος του οχήματος.

Όταν θα οδηγήσει κάποιος από εσάς μεγαλύτερο όχημα, τα ξαναλέμε  :Smile: 
Μέχρι τότε, γράφετε τυπικότητες χωρίς να έχετε την εμπειρία. Με γειά σας με χαρά σας.

----------


## WAntilles

> Έστω ότι συμφωνούμε πως πρέπει να εφαρμόζεται η προτεραιότητα του πιο δυνατού στους δρόμους. Οπότε ποια είναι η λύση; Να αγοράζουμε ολοένα και μεγαλύτερα τζιπ για να έχουμε ασφάλεια και να μας κάνουν οι άλλοι χώρο; Είναι αυτή η οδική συμπεριφορά που οραματίζεσαι;



Δεν είναι θέμα πιο δυνατού.

Είναι θέμα φυσικών νόμων.

Δεν μπορούμε να αποφύγουμε τους φυσικούς νόμους.

Δεν μπορείς π.χ. να βάλεις πεζό να κάνει σφήνα στα 3μ απόσταση από το τραμ που τρέχει εκείνη τη στιγμή με 60km/h, και να έχεις απαίτηση το τραμ να σταματήσει - όσους βοσκο-δικηγορο-ΚΟΚ και να έχεις που να γράφουν κάτι τέτοιο.

Ο πεζός, σίγουρα και νομοτελειακά θα συνθλιβεί επί τόπου, λόγω των φυσικών νόμων.

- - - Updated - - -




> Γιατί λοιπόν θέλεις να επιβάλλεις αλλαγές στον νόμιμο τρόπο μετακίνησης των άλλων...


Και σταμάτα επιτέλους με αυτήν την καραμέλα ασχετοσύνης του "νόμιμου".

*Στην οδική ασφάλεια, ειδικά στην ελλάδα, το νόμιμο, δεν είναι ούτε το ηθικό, ούτε και το ασφαλές.*

Να πάω να σου βάλω εγώ σε μια καμπύλη στην οριζοντιογραφία που αντέχει (ταχύτητα μελέτης) για να την πάρεις 50km/h, και να σου βάλω όριο ταχύτητας 90km/h. Νόμιμο θα είναι, αφού είναι ταμπέλα σήμανσης.

Εσύ που σκέφτεσαι έτσι (βλακωδώς) με το νόμιμο, θα την πάρεις "νόμιμα" με 89km/h.

Έλα να δεις όμως, που "υπερνομιμότατα", με τα 89km/h θα σε πετάξουν έξω στον γκρεμό-τσακίδια κατά την εφαπτομένη, οι φυσικοί νόμοι.

Αλλά εσύ ήσουν "νόμιμος".

----------


## sdikr

> Και σταμάτα επιτέλους με αυτήν την καραμέλα ασχετοσύνης του "νόμιμου".
> 
> Στην οδική ασφάλεια, το νόμιμο, δεν είναι ούτε το ηθικό, ούτε και το ασφαλές.
> 
> Να πάω να σου βάλω εγώ σε μια καμπύλη στην οριζοντιογραφία που αντέχει (ταχύτητα μελέτης) για να την πάρεις 50km/h, και να σου βάλω όριο ταχύτητας 90km/h.
> 
> Εσύ που σκέφτεσαι έτσι (βλακωδώς) με το νόμιμο, θα την πάρεις "νόμιμα" με 89km/h.
> 
> Έλα να δεις όμως, που "υπερνομιμότατα", με τα 89km/h θα σε πετάξουν έξω στον γκρεμό-τσακίδια κατά την εφαπτομένη, οι φυσικοί νόμοι.
> ...


Συγνώμη αλλά αυτός που θα κάνει κάτι τέτοιο απλά θα είναι (λέξη με πολλά α),  βλέπεις το νόμιμο πρέπει να έχει και κάποια πρακτική βάση

----------


## BlindG

Πρακτική βάση;
Οκ. Τσέκαρε τα όρια ταχυτήτων στην ελλάδα.
Μιλάμε για το απαύγασμα της πρακτικής βάσης.

Με 30χλμ δεν οδηγείς. ΠΕΡΠΑΤΑΣ.

----------


## sdikr

> Πρακτική βάση;
> Οκ. Τσέκαρε τα όρια ταχυτήτων στην ελλάδα.
> Μιλάμε για το απαύγασμα της πρακτικής βάσης.
> 
> Με 30χλμ δεν οδηγείς. ΠΕΡΠΑΤΑΣ.


αααα εσυ είσαι και γρήγορος!!

Τα 30χλμ σε μερικές περιπτώσεις έχουν όμως πρακτική βάση

----------


## ipo

> Με 30χλμ δεν οδηγείς. ΠΕΡΠΑΤΑΣ.


Αν περνάς μπροστά από σχολείο με μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα, μπορεί να σκοτώσεις κανένα παιδάκι. Η ταχύτητα που μπορεί να κινηθεί το όχημά μας, δεν πρέπει να μας μπερδεύει σχετικά με το τι είναι ασφαλές για το περιβάλλον μας. Αν εμείς είμαστε θωρακισμένοι σε ένα όχημα με καλή παθητική ασφάλεια, δε σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να αδιαφορούμε για τους άλλους.

----------


## BlindG

> Αν περνάς μπροστά από σχολείο με μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα, μπορεί να σκοτώσεις κανένα παιδάκι. Η ταχύτητα που μπορεί να κινηθεί το όχημά μας, δεν πρέπει να μας μπερδεύει σχετικά με το τι είναι ασφαλές για το περιβάλλον μας. Αν εμείς είμαστε θωρακισμένοι σε ένα όχημα με καλή παθητική ασφάλεια, δε σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να αδιαφορούμε για τους άλλους.


Βρήκες το ένα παράδειγμα, παρέα με τα νοσοκομεία και αντίστοιχα κτίρια.
Δυστυχώς όμως για 'σένα τα 30άρια δεν είναι μόνο εκεί.

Επίσης, οι θεωρητικούρες για το τι είναι ασφαλές, ανήκουν στον Ε.Σ. και *ευτυχώς* που δεν είμαστε εκεί.

----------


## ipo

Προφανώς δεν είναι μόνο για εκείνα τα σημεία. Ένα παράδειγμα έδωσα.

Είναι πολλές οι περιπτώσεις όπου θα πρέπει να προσαρμόσεις την ταχύτητα του οχήματος στις συνθήκες του περιβάλλοντός σου. Γι' αυτό τα όρια ταχύτητας είναι μέγιστα για τις ιδανικές συνθήκες, ώστε ο οδηγός κατά βούληση να τα προσαρμόζεις στις απαιτούμενες συνθήκες.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου το πρόβλημα πηγάζει από το γεγονός ότι μερικοί οδηγοί Ι.Χ. θεωρούν τα ανώτατα όρια ταχύτητας ως τα ελάχιστα προσδοκώμενα όρια.

----------


## BlindG

Είναι άλλη μια φορά που τα όρια είναι -το λιγότερο- ηλίθια.
Π.χ. το να βγεις στην εθνική και να πηγαίνεις σε ευθεία με 120, είναι απλά σκότωμα.

Κάποτε ο Σταθάκης έλεγε "τον σκότωσε αυτός που οδηγούσε αργά και αριστερά".

Και τώρα ξεκινήστε το κήρυγμα για το πόσο φονιάς είμαι που θεωρώ τα 120 *γελοία* ταχύτητα  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

Δε χρειάζεται να εκτρέπεις τη συζήτηση σε άλλο θέμα. Εδώ μιλάμε για το θέμα της ποδηλασίας, για την ορθή κυκλοφορία των ποδηλάτων στους δρόμους και για το γεγονός ότι οι οδηγοί άλλων οχημάτων οφείλουν να τηρούν τον ΚΟΚ και να μην τους τραυματίζουν.

Το τι συμβαίνει στους αυτοκινητόδρομους είναι σημαντικό θέμα, αλλά όχι γι' αυτό το νήμα.

----------


## BlindG

Όντως.

Όπως επίσης λέμε οτι οι ποδηλάτες οφείλουν να καταλάβουν πως σε μια τυφλή στροφή που παίρνεις με 70 και ξαφνικά βλέπεις ένα νέφος από νεοχίπηδες ποδηλάτες να κάνουν το χόμπυ τους, μπορεί να είσαι εντός ΚΟΚ, να τους σκοτώσεις και να φταις νομικά αλλά να μην μπορεί να σε καταδικάσει κανένας σώφρονας δικαστής σε πάνω από 6μηνο.

----------


## manicx

Λίγο δύσκολο να βρεις 'τυφλή' στροφή εντός πόλης σε δρόμο που να σου δίνει όριο 70χαω. 70χαω έχεις συνήθως σε Μεσογείων, Κηφισίας κλπ και δε νομίζω να υπάρχουν 'τυφλές' στροφές σε τέτοιους δρόμους.

----------


## BlindG

Think again  :Wink:

----------


## manicx

Τουλάχιστο στις 2 λεωφόρους που ανέφερα, και όπου υπάρχει όριο 70, δεν έχω βρει τυφλή στροφή. Και τις έχω ανεβοκατέβει και τις δύο τόσο με αυτοκίνητο όσο και με ποδήλατο.

----------


## ipo

> Όπως επίσης λέμε οτι οι ποδηλάτες οφείλουν να καταλάβουν πως σε μια τυφλή στροφή που παίρνεις με 70 και ξαφνικά βλέπεις ένα νέφος από νεοχίπηδες ποδηλάτες να κάνουν το χόμπυ τους, μπορεί να είσαι εντός ΚΟΚ, να τους σκοτώσεις και να φταις νομικά αλλά να μην μπορεί να σε καταδικάσει κανένας σώφρονας δικαστής σε πάνω από 6μηνο.


Σε τυφλές στροφές υποχρεούσαι ως οδηγός να προσαρμόζεις προς τα κάτω την ταχύτητα του οχήματός σου. Μου φαίνεται παράξενο που δεν το γνωρίζεις, ενώ έχεις δίπλωμα οδήγησης. Τα όρια ταχύτητας είναι μέγιστα, όχι ελάχιστα.

----------


## BlindG

> Σε τυφλές στροφές υποχρεούσαι ως οδηγός να προσαρμόζεις προς τα κάτω την ταχύτητα του οχήματός σου. Μου φαίνεται παράξενο που δεν το γνωρίζεις, ενώ έχεις δίπλωμα οδήγησης. Τα όρια ταχύτητας είναι μέγιστα, όχι ελάχιστα.


Δεν υποχρεούσαι να την μειώσεις στα 15-20 χλμ/ω που πάει το τσούρμο από χίπηδες. Μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν μπορείς να συνειδητοποιήσεις τις συνθήκες οδήγησης.

Κλασικός ελληναράς όμως:
Βλέπεις μόνο τα σφάλματα των άλλων, πιστεύωντας πως είσαι by the book και καθ'όλα σωστός!
Keep it up  :Thumbs up: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Τουλάχιστο στις 2 λεωφόρους που ανέφερα, και όπου υπάρχει όριο 70, δεν έχω βρει τυφλή στροφή. Και τις έχω ανεβοκατέβει και τις δύο τόσο με αυτοκίνητο όσο και με ποδήλατο.


Μόνο αυτές υπάρχουν;

----------


## ipo

> Δεν υποχρεούσαι να την μειώσεις στα 15-20 χλμ/ω που πάει το τσούρμο από χίπηδες. Μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν μπορείς να συνειδητοποιήσεις τις συνθήκες οδήγησης.


Υποχρεούσαι να τη μειώσεις σε σημείο που να μην αποτελείς κίνδυνο για προπορευόμενα οχήματα. Το να πηγαίνεις αργά στα δεξιά σε έναν δημόσιο δρόμο (που δεν έχει ελάχιστο όριο ταχύτητας, όπως οι αυτοκινητόδρομοι), είναι καθόλα νόμιμο. Το να θεωρείς ότι μετά τη στροφή, αν υπάρχει όχημα αυτό θα κινείται με τουλάχιστον 50 km/h, είναι επικίνδυνο.




> ΚΟΚ - Άρθρο 19
> 61
> 2. *O oδηγός επιβάλλεται να ρυθμίζει την ταχύτητα τoυ oχήματός τoυ λαμβάνων συνεχώς υπόψη τoυ τις επικρατoύσες συνθήκες*, ιδιαίτερα δε τη διαμόρφωση τoυ εδάφoυς, την κατάσταση και τα χαρακτηριστικά της oδoύ, την κατάσταση και τo φoρτίo τoυ oχήματός τoυ, τις καιρικές συνθήκες και τιςυνθήκες κυκλoφoρίας, κατά τρόπoν ώστε να είναι σε θέση να διακόψει την πoρεία τoυ oχήματός τoυ μπρoστά από oπoιoδήπoτε εμπόδιo πoυ μπoρεί να πρoβλεφθεί και τo oπoίo βρίσκεται στo oρατό από αυτόν μπρoστινό τμήμα της oδoύ. Yπoχρεoύται επίσης να μειώνει την ταχύτητα τoυ oχήματός τoυ και, σε περίπτωση ανάγκης, να διακόπτει την πoρεία τoυ, όταν oι περιστάσεις τo επιβάλλoυν.
> 3. *Iδιαίτερα, o oδηγός επιβάλλεται να μειώνει την ταχύτητα τoυ oχήματός τoυ σε τμήματα της oδoύ με περιoρισμένo πεδίo oρατότητας, στις στρoφές,* πλησίoν των σχoλείων, πλησίoν των ισόπεδων oδικών κόμβων, στις απότoμες κατωφέρειες, πλησίoν των μέσων μαζικής μεταφoράς, πoυ σταθμεύoυν για να απoβιβάζoυν ή επιβιβάζoυν επιβάτες, κατά τις νυκτερινές ώρες, σε περίπτωση oμίχλης, βρoχής, χιόνων, παγετoύ και γενικά όταν τo oδόστρωμα είναι oλισθηρό.



Μου κάνει πάντως μεγάλη εντύπωση που επιχειρηματολογώ επισημαίνοντας τον κώδικα οδικής κυκλοφορίας, που θα έπρεπε κάθε οδηγός να γνωρίζει. Έχουμε φθάσει να λέμε τα αυτονόητα για να πείσουμε κόσμο να μην οδηγεί επικίνδυνα.





> Κλασικός ελληναράς όμως:
> Βλέπεις μόνο τα σφάλματα των άλλων, πιστεύωντας πως είσαι by the book και καθ'όλα σωστός!
> Keep it up


Σου είναι δύσκολο να συζητήσεις χωρίς να προσπαθείς να υποτιμήσεις τον άλλο; Δεν περίμενα ότι θα έλεγα σε συντονιστή να προσπαθεί να είναι ευγενικός.

----------


## BlindG

> Υποχρεούσαι να τη μειώσεις σε σημείο που να μην αποτελείς κίνδυνο για προπορευόμενα οχήματα. Το να πηγαίνεις αργά στα δεξιά σε έναν δημόσιο δρόμο (που δεν έχει ελάχιστο όριο ταχύτητας, όπως οι αυτοκινητόδρομοι), είναι καθόλα νόμιμο. Το να θεωρείς ότι μετά τη στροφή, αν υπάρχει όχημα αυτό θα κινείται με τουλάχιστον 50 km/h, είναι επικίνδυνο.


Δεν υπάρχει ορισμός του τι σημαίνει να τη μειώσεις. Απλά πρέπει να μειώσεις.
Επίσης οι ποδηλάτες όταν κυκλοφορούν σαν τσούρμο δεν καταλαμβάνουν μόνο τη δεξιά.
Αλλά είπαμε, ελληναράς.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν ξέρω αν το αντιλήφθηκες, αλλά η απάντησή σου στο "πάρτε μικρότερους δρόμους" ήταν οτι θεωρείς πιο επικίνδυνους τους μικρότερους δρόμους (ένστικτο αυτοσυντήρησης;;;; ΟΥΑΟΥ!!!!), συνεπώς εκεί *δεν σε ενδιαφέρει ο ΚΟΚ και αν τον ακολουθούν ή όχι*. Απεναντίας, έχεις την απαίτηση  στους μεγάλους δρόμους, οι άλλοι να είναι συνεπείς.

Well done!

Ξέρεις τι μου θυμίζει αυτό; Μικρά παιδάκια που θέλουν να πάνε να παίξουν με τα μεγαλύτερα χωρίς να έχουν τη δυνατότητα και βάζουν τη μαμά (ΚΟΚ στην προκείμενη) να λέει "ελάτε, παίχτε και το μικρό".










> Μου κάνει πάντως μεγάλη εντύπωση που επιχειρηματολογώ επισημαίνοντας τον κώδικα οδικής κυκλοφορίας, που θα έπρεπε κάθε οδηγός να γνωρίζει. Έχουμε φθάσει να λέμε τα αυτονόητα για να πείσουμε κόσμο να μην οδηγεί επικίνδυνα.


Εννοείται πως συζητάμε τα αυτονόητα.
Ένα ποδήλατο που καθυστερεί την κυκλοφορία, είναι απλά ενοχλητικό. Deal with it.





> Σου είναι δύσκολο να συζητήσεις χωρίς να προσπαθείς να υποτιμήσεις τον άλλο; Δεν περίμενα ότι θα έλεγα σε συντονιστή να προσπαθεί να είναι ευγενικός.


Aν θες ευγένειες, κοίτα τα μηνύματά μου 1-2 χρόνια πριν.
Έκτοτε, το μόνο που βλέπω είναι οτι τρέφετε την αλαζονεία σας και τον εγωισμό σας, καταστρατηγώντας κάθε έννοια του κοινού νου.

Συνεπώς με καλά λόγια δε μαθαίνετε, οπότε.... C'est la vie που λένε και στην Κίνα.

----------


## ipo

> Ένα ποδήλατο που καθυστερεί την κυκλοφορία, είναι απλά ενοχλητικό. Deal with it.


Υπάρχουν πολλά πράγματα που μπορεί να ενοχλήσουν το διπλανό σου ή εσένα κατά τη συμβίωση. Και μία γιαγιά θα μπορούσε να σου πει ότι με τα αμάξια, που κινούνται οι περισσότεροι, έχουν μειώσει την ποιότητα ζωής της με το καυσαέριο, που είναι γεγονός. Άλλος θα σου πει ότι επειδή έχτισες σπίτι δίπλα του, του έκοψες τη θέα. Άλλον ενοχλεί που παρκάρουν τα αμάξια (νόμιμα) εκατέρωθεν του δρόμου και από 3 λωρίδες έχει γίνει μία. Η λίστα είναι ατελείωτη σε ένα πυκνοκατοικημένο αστικό περιβάλλον και οφείλεις να δεχθείς ό,τι είναι νόμιμο, αλλά και ηθικό.

Επίσης, τα αμάξια καθυστερούν περισσότερο την κυκλοφορία σε σχέση με τα ΜΜΜ, επειδή προκαλούν μποτιλιάρισμα. Με αντίστοιχο τρόπο ο επιβάτης ΜΜΜ θα μπορούσε να σου πει, ότι δεν πρέπει να κυκλοφορείς και οι δρόμοι να είναι ελεύθεροι για τα λεωφορεία και τα τρόλεϊ.

Μέσα στις πόλεις απαιτείται σεβασμός του συνανθρώπου μας και προσοχή, διότι μία μικρή επέκταση των ορίων μας, αυτομάτως περιορίζει τον άλλο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν ξέρω αν το αντιλήφθηκες, αλλά η απάντησή σου στο "πάρτε μικρότερους δρόμους" ήταν οτι θεωρείς πιο επικίνδυνους τους μικρότερους δρόμους (ένστικτο αυτοσυντήρησης;;;; ΟΥΑΟΥ!!!!), συνεπώς εκεί *δεν σε ενδιαφέρει ο ΚΟΚ και αν τον ακολουθούν ή όχι*. Απεναντίας, έχεις την απαίτηση  στους μεγάλους δρόμους, οι άλλοι να είναι συνεπείς.


Παντού με ενδιαφέρει η εφαρμογή του ΚΟΚ, διότι είναι ζήτημα ζωής και θανάτου. Θα ήθελα ιδανικά όλοι να τηρούν παντού τον ΚΟΚ, είτε σε λεωφόρους, είτε σε στενά.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, σήμερα πήγε να με χτυπήσει αμάξι σε διασταύρωση σε στενό του Χαλανδρίου. Πήγαινα με το ποδήλατο σε δρόμο με προτεραιότητα με 20 km/h και το αμάξι σταμάτησε απότομα 1 μέτρο από εμένα μέσα στη διασταύρωση. Ζήτησε συγγνώμη ο άνθρωπος, επειδή είχε STOP και είπε ότι δε με είδε. Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που συμβαίνει αυτό, γι' αυτό και λέω ότι στα στενά κινδυνεύουμε περισσότερο από απρόσεκτους οδηγούς.

----------


## BlindG

> Υπάρχουν πολλά πράγματα που μπορεί να ενοχλήσουν το διπλανό σου ή εσένα κατά τη συμβίωση. Και μία γιαγιά θα μπορούσε να σου πει ότι με τα αμάξια, που κινούνται οι περισσότεροι, έχουν μειώσει την ποιότητα ζωής της με το καυσαέριο, που είναι γεγονός. Άλλος θα σου πει ότι επειδή έχτισες σπίτι δίπλα του, του έκοψες τη θέα. Άλλον ενοχλεί που παρκάρουν τα αμάξια (νόμιμα) εκατέρωθεν του δρόμου και από 3 λωρίδες έχει γίνει μία. Η λίστα είναι ατελείωτη σε ένα πυκνοκατοικημένο αστικό περιβάλλον και οφείλεις να δεχθείς ό,τι είναι νόμιμο, αλλά και ηθικό.
> 
> Επίσης, τα αμάξια καθυστερούν περισσότερο την κυκλοφορία σε σχέση με τα ΜΜΜ, επειδή προκαλούν μποτιλιάρισμα. Με αντίστοιχο τρόπο ο επιβάτης ΜΜΜ θα μπορούσε να σου πει, ότι δεν πρέπει να κυκλοφορείς και οι δρόμοι να είναι ελεύθεροι για τα λεωφορεία και τα τρόλεϊ.
> 
> Μέσα στις πόλεις απαιτείται σεβασμός του συνανθρώπου μας και προσοχή, διότι μία μικρή επέκταση των ορίων μας, αυτομάτως περιορίζει τον άλλο.


Ουφ με τις ρομαντσολογίες.
Όσο για τα λεωφορεία, έχω εκφραστεί ΠΟΛΛΑΚΙΣ *ΥΠΕΡ* των λεωφορειολωρίδων (και ας μην έχουμε το χώρο) ενώ μόλις πριν λίγα posts δήλωνα ανοιχτά πως τους δίνω προτεραιότητα, οπότε άσε τις νουθεσίες για τα ΜΜΜ προς εμέ.


'Σου πω, έχω μια απορία την οποία την απευθύνω σε *ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ* τους ποδηλάτες (και ας πιάσω και μερικά ονόματα... IPO, euri και manicx -του νέιμ α φιου):

Είχε ποτέ κανείς γείτονα μουσικό;  :Yahooooo: 
(για να μη σας ταλαιπωρώ, ΦΕΚ 15 1996, διαβάστε λίγο τι λέει στη σελ 5 του pdf, 107 για το ΦΕΚ)

----------


## manicx

> Είχε ποτέ κανείς γείτονα μουσικό; 
> (για να μη σας ταλαιπωρώ, ΦΕΚ 15 1996, διαβάστε λίγο τι λέει στη σελ 5 του pdf, 107 για το ΦΕΚ)


Είχαν οι γείτονες μου εμένα... Αλλά ήμουν αθόρυβος καθώς στον ενισχυτή υπήρχαν πάντα ακουστικά.

----------


## BlindG

Διάβασε το ΦΕΚ.

Λέει απλώς οτι στις ώρες κοινής ησυχίας δεν επιτρέπεται (μεταξύ άλλων) το παίξιμο μουσικών οργάνων.
Λοιπόν, αυτό μαζί με την οδηγία του παγκόσμιου οργανισμού υγείας οτι το "κανονικό" όριο είναι τα 55dB μας πάνε στο εξής:

Σκέψου να έχεις έναν ΠΝΕΥΣΤΟ για γείτονα, που ΔΕΝ μπορεί να βάλει ακουστικά και ΔΕΝ παίζει σε ώρες κοινής ησυχίας  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo: 

(επιμένω, διάβασε το ΦΕΚ   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:  )

----------


## manicx

> Σκέψου να έχεις έναν ΠΝΕΥΣΤΟ για γείτονα, που ΔΕΝ μπορεί να βάλει ακουστικά και ΔΕΝ παίζει σε ώρες κοινής ησυχίας         
> 
> (επιμένω, διάβασε το ΦΕΚ      )


Το επιχείρημα σου δεν μας λες ποιο είναι γιατί εγώ δεν βλέπω κάτι.

----------


## ipo

Νομίζω ότι τα περί μουσικής μπορούν να έχουν δικό τους νήμα. Για μία ακόμη φορά BlindG, θα σε παρακαλούσα να μη βγούμε εκτός θέματος.

Το θέμα του νήματος είναι: "Ποδήλατο κανεις; Ποδηλατικός χαβαλές και ποδηλατοβόλτες"


Θα ήθελα να συνοψίσω την κουβέντα στα εξής:

Το ποδήλατο είναι ένας ωραίος τρόπος μετακίνησης, προάγει την υγεία εκείνου που το χρησιμοποιεί, μειώνει το άγχος, δε μολύνει το περιβάλλον με ρύπους, δεν παράγει θόρυβο, είναι ασφαλέστερο για τους γύρω του εξ αιτίας της μικρότερης ορμής, είναι πιο γρήγορο από μερικά ΜΜΜ σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις και είναι θεσμικά κατοχυρωμένο να κυκλοφορεί στους δημόσιους δρόμους.

Επιπλέον η αύξηση της χρήσης του αναμένεται να λύσει πολλά από τα προβλήματα που έχουν δημιουργηθεί εξαιτίας της ευρείας χρήσης Ι.Χ.. Δεν εννοώ να σταματήσει η χρήση Ι.Χ., αλλά επισημαίνω ότι στις πόλεις που έχει αυξηθεί η χρήση ποδηλάτου, έχουν βελτιωθεί οι συνθήκες για όλους.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

- - - Updated - - -

(μη τολμήσει και την σβήσει κανένας μοδεράτορας με δικαιολογίες ότι είμαι εκτός θέματος ή προκλητικός, τον έφαγα!  :Razz: )

----------


## tsigarid

Φανερέ, όσο και να προσπαθώ δεν πιάνω το υπονοούμενο, άσε που σε κόβω να πηγαίνεις για μπάνιο...



Off Topic


		Περιοχή NYC σημαίνει ότι είμαστε γείτονες;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Off Topic


		για λίγους μήνες, ναι. Θες να κανονίσουμε καμία adslgr συνάντηση μια που στο Παρίσι δεν ήσουνα;  :Smile:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Για ποιο λόγο (σταματάς και) δίνεις προτεραιότητα στο φορτηγό ή στο λεωφορείο;


To λεωφορείο έχει προτεραιότητα (οφείλει να έχει) όχι λόγω όγκου, αλλά λόγω αριθμού επιβατών. Στη Λιοσίων (ο πόνος μου) ΟΛΑ τα οχήματα βγαίνοντας από κάθετα προς αυτή στενά, βγαίνουν κανονικά μπροστά από τα λεωφορεία θεωρώντας αυτονόητο ότι αυτά θα σταματήσουν, με αποτέλεσμα εμείς (οι όρθιοι) επιβάτες να ζούμε καθημερινά ένα θρίλερ. (Φυσικά τα ίδια οχήματα ΔΕΝ σέβονται την προτεραιότητα των ποδηλάτων με αποτέλεσμα να γίνεται της πόπης και να έχουμε καθημερινά μικροατυχήματα, αλλά και σοβαρότερα). 

Στην ελλάδα (τουλάχιστον στις μεγάλες πόλεις) ΔΕΝ υπάρχει η οδηγική συμπεριφορά ώστε να είναι η χρήση του ποδηλάτου ασφαλής.

----------


## kontinos

Ο ποδηλατης που κινουνταν χτες βραδυ στη Λ. Βουλιαγμενης (ξανα  :Razz:  )  με πισω φως εντασης χειροτερης απο λαμπιτσα νυκτος στο χωλ, να αναθεωρησει και να παρει τιποτα πιο φωτεινο, παραλιγο να τον φαει το μηχανακι αν δεν το καταλαβε..
Απο κει και περα αγαπητοι ποδηλατες, απο σημερα πηγαινοερχομαι στη δουλεια αποκλειστικα με μετρο!
 :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:

----------


## manicx

> To λεωφορείο έχει προτεραιότητα (οφείλει να έχει) όχι λόγω όγκου, αλλά λόγω αριθμού επιβατών.


Δηλαδή ένα ΙΧ με 3 επιβάτες οφείλει να σταματήσει ανεβαίνοντας την Κηφισίας για να αφήσει ΙΧ με 4 επιβάτες που θέλει να βγει στη λεωφόρο από τον παράδρομο; Ποιος άγραφος νόμος το λέει αυτό; Στο θέμα προτεραιοτήτων ισχύουν σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο απλοί κανόνες. Αν οι επιβάτες ενός λεωφορείου ταρακουνιούνται από τα φρεναρίσματα τότε ο οδηγός είναι για τα μπάζα. Δυστυχώς έτσι φρενάρουν και οι περισσότεροι, απότομα. Να πηγαίνει με την σωστή ταχύτητα και να φρενάρει προοδευτικά ως οφείλει. Υπάρχουν 'επαγγελματίες' οδηγοί που πάνε του σκοτωμού και ξαφνικά ανάβει κόκκινο και 'πλακώνονται' στα φρένα. Μήπως να περάσει και το φανάρι για να μην ανακατευτούν οι επιβάτες;

----------


## kontinos

> Δηλαδή ένα ΙΧ με 3 επιβάτες οφείλει να σταματήσει ανεβαίνοντας την Κηφισίας για να αφήσει ΙΧ με 4 επιβάτες που θέλει να βγει στη λεωφόρο από τον παράδρομο; Ποιος άγραφος νόμος το λέει αυτό; Στο θέμα προτεραιοτήτων ισχύουν σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο απλοί κανόνες. Αν οι επιβάτες ενός λεωφορείου ταρακουνιούνται από τα φρεναρίσματα τότε ο οδηγός είναι για τα μπάζα. Δυστυχώς έτσι φρενάρουν και οι περισσότεροι, απότομα. Να πηγαίνει με την σωστή ταχύτητα και να φρενάρει προοδευτικά ως οφείλει. Υπάρχουν 'επαγγελματίες' οδηγοί που πάνε του σκοτωμού και ξαφνικά ανάβει κόκκινο και 'πλακώνονται' στα φρένα. Μήπως να περάσει και το φανάρι για να μην ανακατευτούν οι επιβάτες;


Το εχετε ξεχειλωσει το θεμα. Ξεκινησαμε να συζηταμε για ενα περιστατικο υπο ορισμενες συνθηκες και το πηρατε και το κανατε λαστιχο, βαζοντας στο μπλεντερ προτεραιοτητες γενικα, νομιμοτητες και ηθικη και οτι αλλο του κατεβει το καθενος για υπερασπιστει τα "δικαια" δικια του ποδηλατη. Ελεος. 
Μιλησε κανεις για παραβιαση κανονων στην προτεραιοτητα? Ειπε κανεις οτι οι ποδηλατες που καθυστερουσαν ενα λεωφορειο ειναι παρανομοι? (Που ηταν βασικα, γιατι απαγορευεται να κινουνται δυο διπλα διπλα στην ιδια λωριδα). 
Αυτο που πολυ απλα ειπωθηκε ηταν οτι οι συγκεκριμενοι ποδηλατες ηταν γαιδουρια διοτι ενω ειχαν απειρες εναλλακτικες επελλεξαν να μας πρηξουν και ταλαιπωρησουν..

----------


## tzelen

Ο ποδηλάτης που είναι γαϊδούρι, θα είναι επίσης γαϊδούρι όταν οδηγεί αυτοκίνητο και παρομοίως σε μηχανή. Δεν είναι το μέσο που είναι κακό, είναι ο οδηγός του.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Δηλαδή ένα ΙΧ με 3 επιβάτες οφείλει να σταματήσει ανεβαίνοντας την Κηφισίας για να αφήσει ΙΧ με 4 επιβάτες που θέλει να βγει στη λεωφόρο από τον παράδρομο; Ποιος άγραφος νόμος το λέει αυτό; Στο θέμα προτεραιοτήτων ισχύουν σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο απλοί κανόνες. Αν οι επιβάτες ενός λεωφορείου ταρακουνιούνται από τα φρεναρίσματα τότε ο οδηγός είναι για τα μπάζα. Δυστυχώς έτσι φρενάρουν και οι περισσότεροι, απότομα. Να πηγαίνει με την σωστή ταχύτητα και να φρενάρει προοδευτικά ως οφείλει. Υπάρχουν 'επαγγελματίες' οδηγοί που πάνε του σκοτωμού και ξαφνικά ανάβει κόκκινο και 'πλακώνονται' στα φρένα. Μήπως να περάσει και το φανάρι για να μην ανακατευτούν οι επιβάτες;


Δεν κατάλαβες τι λέω... Τα ΙΧ που βγαίνουν από ΠΑΡΑΔΡΟΜΟΥΣ στη Λιοσίων, ΧΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ κόβοντας την προτεραιότητα από τα λεωφορεία τίς ώρες αιχμής και δεν παραχωρούν προτεραιότητα την οποία οφείλουν ΟΥΤΩΣ ή ΑΛΛΩΣ σε οποιοδήποτε όχημα κινείται επί της Λιοσίων. Φαντάσου σκηνικό όπως λες να ξεκινάει το λεωφορείο από τη στάση της Κηφισίας και στα 20 μέτρα να πρέπει να σταματήσει γιατί 3 ΙΧ εισέρχονται στην Κηφισίας μπροστά του με το έτσι θέλω. Ε, αυτό στη Λιοσίων είναι κανόνας και όχι εξαίρεση και τις περισσότερες φορές για να πάνε απέναντι στην αντίθετη λωρίδα. (κόβοντας και την άνοδο και την κάθοδο). Βάλε τώρα στο σκηνικό και τα ποδήλατα που λόγω κίνησης κινούνται ισοταχώς περίπου με τα λεωφορεία στις στάσεις ΄(Στη Λιοσίων είναι ΑΔΥΝΑΤΗ η προσπέραση- ακόμα και ποδηλάτων- από τα λεωφορεία) οπότε καταλαβαίνεις τι συμβαίνει. Προσωπικά (αν ήταν στο χέρι μου) θα απαγόρευα τη μετακίνηση ΟΛΩΝ των άλλων οχημάτων εκτός των ΜΜΜ σε τέτοιους δρόμους. (Εφόσον υπάρχει ΜΟΝΟ μια λωρίδα/κατεύθυνση και 14 λεωφορειακές γραμμές + μία του αεροδρομίου) Α, ξέχασα και τα ΚΤΕΛ...

----------


## kontinos

> Ο ποδηλάτης που είναι γαϊδούρι, θα είναι επίσης γαϊδούρι όταν οδηγεί αυτοκίνητο και παρομοίως σε μηχανή. Δεν είναι το μέσο που είναι κακό, είναι ο οδηγός του.


Ναι αλλα ειναι οι μη-δυνατοτητες που δινει το μεσο για να εχουμε τετοια αποτελεσματα.

----------


## tzelen

Ξαναλέω, κανένα μέσο δεν φταίει, ότι και να είναι αυτό. Ο καθίκης οδηγός θα κάνει τη μ@λ@κία του ότι και να οδηγάει.

----------


## manicx

> Δεν κατάλαβες τι λέω... Τα ΙΧ που βγαίνουν από ΠΑΡΑΔΡΟΜΟΥΣ στη Λιοσίων, ΧΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ κόβοντας την προτεραιότητα από τα λεωφορεία τίς ώρες αιχμής και δεν παραχωρούν προτεραιότητα την οποία οφείλουν ΟΥΤΩΣ ή ΑΛΛΩΣ σε οποιοδήποτε όχημα κινείται επί της Λιοσίων. Φαντάσου σκηνικό όπως λες να ξεκινάει το λεωφορείο από τη στάση της Κηφισίας και στα 20 μέτρα να πρέπει να σταματήσει γιατί 3 ΙΧ εισέρχονται στην Κηφισίας μπροστά του με το έτσι θέλω. Ε, αυτό στη Λιοσίων είναι κανόνας και όχι εξαίρεση και τις περισσότερες φορές για να πάνε απέναντι στην αντίθετη λωρίδα. (κόβοντας και την άνοδο και την κάθοδο). Βάλε τώρα στο σκηνικό και τα ποδήλατα που λόγω κίνησης κινούνται ισοταχώς περίπου με τα λεωφορεία στις στάσεις ΄(Στη Λιοσίων είναι ΑΔΥΝΑΤΗ η προσπέραση- ακόμα και ποδηλάτων- από τα λεωφορεία) οπότε καταλαβαίνεις τι συμβαίνει. Προσωπικά (αν ήταν στο χέρι μου) θα απαγόρευα τη μετακίνηση ΟΛΩΝ των άλλων οχημάτων εκτός των ΜΜΜ σε τέτοιους δρόμους. (Εφόσον υπάρχει ΜΟΝΟ μια λωρίδα/κατεύθυνση και 14 λεωφορειακές γραμμές + μία του αεροδρομίου) Α, ξέχασα και τα ΚΤΕΛ...


Μιας και μπήκαν τα ΜΜΜ στη συζήτηση σε συνάρτηση με την παρακώλυση συγκοινωνίας. Κατεβαίνοντας την Παλαιολόγου στο Χαλάνδρι, στη διασταύρωση με Εθν. Αντιστάσεως/Παπανδρέου, 3/5 φορές ΔΙΠΛΟ τρόλεϊ ή λεωφορείο έχοντας περάσει με κίτρινο εν γνώση του οδηγού ότι η κίνηση στη διασταύρωση είναι μπλοκαρισμένη και ότι θα κλείσει κάθετα τον δρόμο ή έχοντας παραβιάσει κόκκινο, κλείνει την Παπανικολή/Παλαιολόγου κάθετα. Δυστυχώς είναι ένα κακοσχεδιασμένο σημείο και προκαλούνται προβλήματα. Τι θα πρέπει να γίνει; Να απαγορευτεί η διέλευση διπλών τρόλεϊ; Να απαγορευτούν τα ΙΧ; Να υπάρχει πάντα τροχονόμος; 

Σχετικά με την Λιοσίων, ας ξεκινήσουν από τα βασικά. Πόσοι μα πόσοι παρκάρουν πάνω σε πεζοδρόμια; Το τι είναι σωστό ή όχι να κυκλοφορεί το κρίνουν οι συγκοινωνιολόγοι. Προσωπικά θα σου πω ότι όταν βλέπω λεωφορείο κάνω στην άκρη. Όταν όμως στην άκρη υπάρχουν παρανόμως σταθμευμένα αυτοκίνητα ή κάδοι σκουπιδιών που κάποιοι δεν έβαλαν σωστά στη θέση ως όφειλαν που να κάνω άκρη; Να το πω και αλλιώς, αυτό το μένος (όχι από εσένα για να μην παρεξηγηθώ) ορισμένων τις τελευταίες ημέρες είναι ένδειξη πλήρους αποπροσανατολισμού από πολύ σημαντικότερα θέματα περί ΚΟΚ, οδηγικής συμπεριφοράς, κουλτούρας και παιδείας.

Για την ιστορία θα πω το εξής: Κινούμενος σε ποδηλατόδρομο χθες στα Βριλήσσια στην 25ης Μαρτίου (χωρίς να ενοχλώ κανένα ΙΧ) φτάνω σε ένα σημείο (Αγίου Αντωνίου) όπου υπάρχει κάθετος δρόμος. Η σηματοδόση στο δρόμο έδινε προτεραιότητα στα οχήματα επί της 25ης Μαρτίου ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΜΕΝΟΥ και των ποδηλάτων επί των ποδηλατοδρόμων. Ο οδηγός ΙΧ αγνόησε το STOP και κόντεψε να πέσει επάνω μου. Μετά από τα δικά του γαλλικά (εγώ δεν είπα τίποτε πέραν του 'έχεις stop') μου πέταξε ότι 'θα σας παίρνω από κάτω και θα σας γράφω στα @@'. Με συγχωρείτε όλοι αλλά στην Ελλάδα με τέτοιους ανθρώπους (που μπορεί να έχουν και ποδήλατο, και μηχανή, και αυτοκίνητο, και να είναι επαγγελματίες οδηγοί) ΔΕΝ πάμε πουθενά. Δεν φταίνε τα οχήματα, φταίει ότι η κοινωνία είναι βαριά άρρωστη και οι φορείς ανύπαρκτοι.

----------


## kontinos

Νομιζετε οι ποδηλατες οτι οποιος γραφει κατι σε αυτο το θεμα και ειναι αρνητικο για εσας, εχει κατι εναντιον των ποδηλατων εν γενει. Η αληθεια ειναι πως η οδηγικη συμπεριφορα των ποδηλατων δεν ειναι κανενα αρχαιο θεμα οπως για τα μηχανοκινητα οχηματα και τον κλασσικο ελληνα μπιπ οδηγο.  Οι οποιες παρεμβασεις εδω ειναι διοτι προφανως ουτε η ποδηλατικη κοινοτητα εχει μια ενιαια αντιληψη για το πως πρεπει να λειτουργειτε στο δρομο, οποτε ολο αυτο μπαινει σε συζητηση, συν φυσικα οτι ειναι θεμα που αφορα ποδηλατες, αν δεν γραψουμε τα σχολια μας εδω που θα τα γραψουμε? 
Νομιζετε οτι δεχεστε μονιμα επιθεσεις, ενω επι της ουσιας τιθενται απλα θεματα σε συζητηση για να απαντηθουν απο τους αμεσα ενδιαφερομενους και εμπλεκομενους. Οταν μιλαω για ποδηλατες που καθυστερουσαν ενα λεωφορειο,, και φανταζομαι θα εχει γινει και αλλου αυτο, οι οποίοι ποδηλατες φυσικα ειχαν και αλλες εναλλακτικες, δεν το θετω σε αυτο το θεμα για να μου πειτε οτι νομιμα κινουνταν οι συγκεκριμενοι, και μου εχει τυχει οδηγος λεωφορειου να κανει αυτο και αυτοκινητου το αλλο, τα ξερουμε αυτα, και αν θελετε να συζητησουμε για την οδηγικη συμπεριφορα του ελληνα ας ανοιξει αλλο θεμα. 
Αυτο που ενδιαφερει ειναι να δουμε την σκοπια και αλλων ποδηλατων και κατα ποσο ισως ειναι διαφορετικη απο αυτη των γαιδουριων που συναντησαμε. Διοτι αν ειστε της ιδιας γνωμης με αυτους, να αρχισουμε να ανησυχουμε.
Αυτο που επι της ουσιας ενδιαφερει ειναι πως τελικα σκεφτεται η αυξανομενη μαζα ποδηλατων, τι θα αντιμετωπισουμε οσο γινονται (ενδεχομενως γινουμε) περισσοτεροι, τι αναμενουμε εμεις ως φυσιολογικη συμπεριφορα απο τους ποδηλατες επισης, και οχι να ερθουμε σε αντιδικια.

----------


## BlindG

> Το επιχείρημα σου δεν μας λες ποιο είναι γιατί εγώ δεν βλέπω κάτι.


(Και IPO):
Προφανώς και δεν το βλέπεις γιατί δε συμφέρει.
Απλά πράγματα: Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.

Μπορείς να είσαι καθ'όλα νόμιμος και να παίζεις το πνευστό σου σε ώρες εκτός κοινής ησυχίας, με μια μελέτη χώρου, μπορείς να μη βγαίνουν πάνω από 50dB θορύβου, να είσαι *καθ'όλα νόμιμος* και οι γείτονές σου να είναι στα όρια νευρικής κρίσης γιατί τώρα μαθαίνεις και αντί για κονσέρτα, σου βγαίνουν κρωξίματα παγονιών.


Λοιπόν, επειδή ούτως ή άλλως απέδειξα πανεύκολα στον IPO οτι είστε εγωιστές με τους μεγάλους δρόμους και οτι απλά θέλετε να παίζετε στην "μεγάλη" κατηγορία επειδή μπορείτε, καλό θα ήταν να σοβαρευτείτε λιγάκι και να σταματήσετε να πιστεύετε πως έχετε μόνο δικαιώματα στους δρόμους και να βλέπετε τους μηχανοκίνητους σαν φονιάδες. Είναι το άκρον άωτον του κομπλεξισμού.

*ΤΩΡΑ:*Στον παράδρομο της Χαμοστέρνας, έρχεται ποδηλάτης με γυαλjί, μαλλjί και παντελόνjι ljee *ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ*. Έχω σταματήσει το ΙΧ και τον ΚΑΡΦΩΝΩ στα μάτια καθώς έρχεται. Πίσω από τις κοτίσιες γυαλούμπες του, μάλλον με κοιτούσε με τα μυγοχέσματα που θα είχε για μάτια. Απλά με προσπέρασε και έφυγε.
Έτσι και ξεφυσούσε στραβά, είχα κατέβει κάτω και θα τον ψάχνανε και αυτόν και το ποδήλατο.

----------


## ipo

> (Και IPO):
> Προφανώς και δεν το βλέπεις γιατί δε συμφέρει.
> Απλά πράγματα: Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.
> 
> Μπορείς να είσαι καθ'όλα νόμιμος και να παίζεις το πνευστό σου σε ώρες εκτός κοινής ησυχίας, με μια μελέτη χώρου, μπορείς να μη βγαίνουν πάνω από 50dB θορύβου, να είσαι *καθ'όλα νόμιμος* και οι γείτονές σου να είναι στα όρια νευρικής κρίσης γιατί τώρα μαθαίνεις και αντί για κονσέρτα, σου βγαίνουν κρωξίματα παγονιών.


Σωστός ο σεβασμός των άλλων, αλλά υπάρχει ουσιώδης διαφορά. Άλλο να θέλεις να ησυχάσεις και να σε ενοχλεί συστηματικά κάποιος που παράγει (νόμιμα) θόρυβο κι άλλο να θέλεις να σταματήσει να παίζει αυτός, προκειμένου εσύ να μπορείς να παίζεις δυνατότερα το δικό σου όργανο, χωρίς να σε επηρεάζουν οι νότες του άλλου.

Οι ποδηλάτες δε ζητάνε από τα αυτοκίνητα να φύγουν από το δημόσιο δρόμο. Θέλουν να συνυπάρχουν όλοι οι νόμιμοι χρήστες της οδού. Αντιθέτως, μερικοί οδηγοί Ι.Χ. θέλουν να φύγουν από μπροστά τους τα ποδήλατα, ώστε να έχουν αποκλειστική χρήση όλων των λωρίδων του δρόμου.

Για να το θέσω απλά. Μερικοί οδηγοί αυτοκινήτου θέλουν:
1) Να υπάρχουν οι ίδιοι στο δρόμο.
2) Να μην υπάρχουν ποδηλάτες σε κάποιους δρόμους, παρόλο που το δικαιούνται.

Κάποιοι ποδηλάτες θέλουν:
1) Να υπάρχουν οι ίδιοι στο δρόμο.
2) Να υπάρχουν και όλοι οι άλλοι νόμιμοι χρήστες του δρόμου.

Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, η βασική διαφορά είναι στο (2). Η μία κατηγορία επιθυμεί να επεκτείνει τα όριά της, περιορίζοντας σαφώς τα όρια της άλλης.

- - - Updated - - -




> Λοιπόν, επειδή ούτως ή άλλως απέδειξα πανεύκολα στον IPO οτι είστε εγωιστές με τους μεγάλους δρόμους και οτι απλά θέλετε να παίζετε στην "μεγάλη" κατηγορία επειδή μπορείτε, καλό θα ήταν να σοβαρευτείτε λιγάκι και να σταματήσετε να πιστεύετε πως έχετε μόνο δικαιώματα στους δρόμους και να βλέπετε τους μηχανοκίνητους σαν φονιάδες. Είναι το άκρον άωτον του κομπλεξισμού.


Απόδειξη δεν έδωσες, παρά μόνο υποτιμητικά σχόλια, όπως της παραπάνω παραγράφου. Θα σε παρακαλούσα για μία ακόμη φορά να αντιμετωπίζεις τους συνομιλητές σου με σεβασμό.

----------


## PopManiac

> Σωστός ο σεβασμός των άλλων, αλλά υπάρχει ουσιώδης διαφορά. Άλλο να θέλεις να ησυχάσεις και να σε ενοχλεί συστηματικά κάποιος που παράγει (νόμιμα) θόρυβο κι άλλο να θέλεις να σταματήσει να παίζει αυτός, προκειμένου εσύ να μπορείς να παίζεις δυνατότερα το δικό σου όργανο, χωρίς να σε επηρεάζουν οι νότες του άλλου.
> 
> Οι ποδηλάτες δε ζητάνε από τα αυτοκίνητα να φύγουν από το δημόσιο δρόμο. Θέλουν να συνυπάρχουν όλοι οι νόμιμοι χρήστες της οδού. Αντιθέτως, μερικοί οδηγοί Ι.Χ. θέλουν να φύγουν από μπροστά τους τα ποδήλατα, ώστε να έχουν αποκλειστική χρήση όλων των λωρίδων του δρόμου.
> 
> Για να το θέσω απλά. Μερικοί οδηγοί αυτοκινήτου θέλουν:
> 1) Να υπάρχουν οι ίδιοι στο δρόμο.
> 2) Να μην υπάρχουν ποδηλάτες σε κάποιους δρόμους, παρόλο που το δικαιούνται.
> 
> Κάποιοι ποδηλάτες θέλουν:
> ...


Συγνώμη, αλλά μια διόρθωση στο παραπάνω..

Μερικοί ποδηλάτες, κατά δική σου ομολογία, δεν θέλουν απλά να συνυπάρχουν με τα αυτοκίνητα αλλά έχουν ΚΑΙ την απαίτηση να αντιμετωπίζονται τα ποδήλατα ωσάν αυτοκίνητα και με την υποχρέωση τα λοιπά μηχανοκίνητα τροχοφόρα να κάνουν κονβόυ πίσω τους.

Είναι έτσι ή όχι; Γιατί σε ότι με αφορά δεν διαφωνώ με το ποδήλατο, αλλά διαφωνώ με την λογική αυτή του ποδηλάτη (ή τουλάχιστον μερικών), όπως μόλις προχτές που 3 ποδηλάτες αντί να είναι σε μία γραμμή, μου απλώθηκαν και έκλεισαν εντελώς μία λωρίδα. Έφαγαν κόρνα και κράξιμο από εμένα και άλλους και τολμώ να πω πως αν και δεν γουστάρω τέτοιες συμπεριφορές στον δρόμο ευχαρίστως να το ξανακάνω

----------


## BlindG

> Σωστός ο σεβασμός των άλλων, αλλά υπάρχει ουσιώδης διαφορά. Άλλο να θέλεις να ησυχάσεις και να σε ενοχλεί συστηματικά κάποιος που παράγει (νόμιμα) θόρυβο κι άλλο να θέλεις να σταματήσει να παίζει αυτός, προκειμένου εσύ να μπορείς να παίζεις δυνατότερα το δικό σου όργανο, χωρίς να σε επηρεάζουν οι νότες του άλλου.


Εδώ γελάμε.
Σορρυ, αλλά εδώ γελάμε.
Δεν υπάρχει "θέλω να ησυχάσω". Ο Νόμος σου λέει "ησύχασε τις ώρες κοινής ησυχίας. Έξω από αυτές, 55dB". Οπότε δεν υπάρχει ζήτημα ησυχίας, μην διαστρεβλώνεις τα πράγματα.
Και προφανώς (ΕΙΔΙΚΑ στη μουσική), είναι ΟΥΤΟΠΙΑ το:




> προκειμένου εσύ να μπορείς να παίζεις δυνατότερα το δικό σου όργανο, χωρίς να σε επηρεάζουν οι νότες του άλλου.


γιατί απλά όταν παίζεις δυνατότερα, ο άλλος ήδη εκμηδενίζεται.
Μην ψάχνεις για λανθασμένους παραλληλισμούς.

Ο παραλληλισμός στις δύο περιπτώσεις, είναι αυτό που σου είπα: Επειδή μπορείς, δε σημαίνει οτι πρέπει.






> Οι ποδηλάτες δε ζητάνε από τα αυτοκίνητα να φύγουν από το δημόσιο δρόμο. Θέλουν να συνυπάρχουν όλοι οι νόμιμοι χρήστες της οδού. Αντιθέτως, μερικοί οδηγοί Ι.Χ. θέλουν να φύγουν από μπροστά τους τα ποδήλατα, ώστε να έχουν αποκλειστική χρήση όλων των λωρίδων του δρόμου.
> 
> Για να το θέσω απλά. Μερικοί οδηγοί αυτοκινήτου θέλουν:
> 1) Να υπάρχουν οι ίδιοι στο δρόμο.
> 2) Να μην υπάρχουν ποδηλάτες σε κάποιους δρόμους, παρόλο που το δικαιούνται.
> 
> Κάποιοι ποδηλάτες θέλουν:
> 1) Να υπάρχουνοι ίδιοι στο δρόμο.
> 2) Να υπάρχουν και όλοι οι άλλοι νόμιμοι χρήστες του δρόμου.
> ...



Και μόνο το οτι ΕΞΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙΣ να παρουσιάζεις τους μηχανοκίνητους σαν τσιφλικάδες και τους χιπηδοποδηλάτες σαν τους καλούς, απλά δείχνεις οτι δεν δίνεις μία για τίποτε άλλο πέρα από αυτό που θέλεις ΕΣΥ (ο ποδηλάτης, όχι ο IPO) να κάνεις.
Γι'αυτό και 2 χρόνια πριν ήμουν ευγενικός και τώρα δεν είμαι. Γι'αυτήν ακριβώς την αντιμετώπιση, την οποία τη βλέπω καθημερινά στους δρόμους.

Και θες να σας σύρω κι'άλλα;

Όταν είστε πολλοί, είστε απλώς κορίνες του bowling που ακολουθούν κατά γράμμα τον ΚΟΚ γιατί αν δεν το κάνουν, θα πεθάνουν μαζικά.
Όταν είστε ΜΟΝΟΙ ΣΑΣ, *ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΟΚ ΟΥΤΕ ΟΔΙΚΗ ΣΗΜΑΝΣΗ* την ώρα που ποδηλατείτε. Τα γράφετε όλα, *ΟΛΑ* όμως, εκεί που δεν πιάνει μελάνι.



Γι'αυτό σου λέω: Χίπηδες με αξιώσεις χωρίς *ΙΧΝΟΣ* υπευθυνότητας.

----------


## manicx

> (Και IPO):
> Προφανώς και δεν το βλέπεις γιατί δε συμφέρει.
> Απλά πράγματα: Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.
> 
> Μπορείς να είσαι καθ'όλα νόμιμος και να παίζεις το πνευστό σου σε ώρες εκτός κοινής ησυχίας, με μια μελέτη χώρου, μπορείς να μη βγαίνουν πάνω από 50dB θορύβου, να είσαι *καθ'όλα νόμιμος* και οι γείτονές σου να είναι στα όρια νευρικής κρίσης γιατί τώρα μαθαίνεις και αντί για κονσέρτα, σου βγαίνουν κρωξίματα παγονιών.
> 
> 
> Λοιπόν, επειδή ούτως ή άλλως απέδειξα πανεύκολα στον IPO οτι είστε εγωιστές με τους μεγάλους δρόμους και οτι απλά θέλετε να παίζετε στην "μεγάλη" κατηγορία επειδή μπορείτε, καλό θα ήταν να σοβαρευτείτε λιγάκι και να σταματήσετε να πιστεύετε πως έχετε μόνο δικαιώματα στους δρόμους και να βλέπετε τους μηχανοκίνητους σαν φονιάδες. Είναι το άκρον άωτον του κομπλεξισμού.
> 
> ...


Το όριο των 55dB είναι για ώρες ΜΗ κοινής ησυχίας. Σε ώρες κοινής ησυχίας, το όριο είναι 45dB γιατί σύμφωνα με τον παγκόσμιο οργανισμό υγείας αυτό είναι και το μέγιστο επιτρεπτό όριο για να μπορεί κάποιος να κοιμηθεί.

Επίσης, αν και ασχολείσαι με τη μουσική, θα πρέπει να μας πεις τι παράγει 45dB. Μία συνηθισμένη κίνηση στο σπίτι παράγει 40dB. Μια συνηθισμένη συνομιλία παράγει 60dB! Με το αναφέρεις πνευστά και να λες για 50dB, ζεις σε άλλη πραγματικότητα και παραπληροφορείς. Κι επίσης, θα πρέπει να ξέρεις, πάντα επειδή ασχολείσαι με τη μουσική, σε ποια όρια (είτε αυτός είναι τοίχος ή κάτι άλλο) μετριέται ο ήχος.

Επίσης, μπορείς να διαβάσεις αυτό. Από ένα επαναλαμβανόμενο χτύπημα μπορείς να επικαλεσθείς διατάραξη οικογενειακής γαλήνης και ησυχίας. 

Για την ιστορία, ως διαχειριστής εδώ και 4 έτη έχω ξεψαχνίσει το κάθε τι έχει να κάνει με τον νόμο όσο και με το τι επιβάλει η αστυνομία. Σε παρακαλώ να μην λες πράγματα που δεν γνωρίζεις νομίζοντας ότι τα γνωρίζεις και εν συνεχεία να δείχνεις έλλειψη σεβασμού σε προσωπικό επίπεδο. Θα μπορούσε ο καθένας να αρχίσει τους χαρακτηρισμούς και να γίνει εδώ μέσα κόλαση.

----------


## megahead13

> Συγνώμη, αλλά μια διόρθωση στο παραπάνω..
> 
> Μερικοί ποδηλάτες, κατά δική σου ομολογία, δεν θέλουν απλά να συνυπάρχουν με τα αυτοκίνητα αλλά έχουν ΚΑΙ την απαίτηση να αντιμετωπίζονται τα ποδήλατα ωσάν αυτοκίνητα και με την υποχρέωση τα λοιπά μηχανοκίνητα τροχοφόρα να κάνουν κονβόυ πίσω τους.
> 
> Είναι έτσι ή όχι; Γιατί σε ότι με αφορά δεν διαφωνώ με το ποδήλατο, αλλά διαφωνώ με την λογική αυτή του ποδηλάτη (ή τουλάχιστον μερικών), όπως μόλις προχτές που 3 ποδηλάτες αντί να είναι σε μία γραμμή, μου απλώθηκαν και έκλεισαν εντελώς μία λωρίδα. Έφαγαν κόρνα και κράξιμο από εμένα και άλλους και τολμώ να πω πως αν και δεν γουστάρω τέτοιες συμπεριφορές στον δρόμο ευχαρίστως να το ξανακάνω


Πού έγινε το περιστατικό;

----------


## PopManiac

> Πού έγινε το περιστατικό;


Παπάγου, οδό Εθν Αντίστασης ακριβώς στην ευθεία που οδηγεί στα φανάρια απέναντι από το Υπ. Άμυνας

- - - Updated - - -

Παρενθετικά, να προσθέσω πως εκεί ήδη η δεξιά λωρίδα είναι κλεισμένη από για Μετρό παρκαρισμένα αυτοκίνητα, στην ουσία οι ποδηλάτες (μην τους πω αλλιώς) έκλεισαν τον δρόμο

----------


## ipo

> Συγνώμη, αλλά μια διόρθωση στο παραπάνω..
> 
> Μερικοί ποδηλάτες, κατά δική σου ομολογία, δεν θέλουν απλά να συνυπάρχουν με τα αυτοκίνητα αλλά έχουν ΚΑΙ την απαίτηση να αντιμετωπίζονται τα ποδήλατα ωσάν αυτοκίνητα και με την υποχρέωση τα λοιπά μηχανοκίνητα τροχοφόρα να κάνουν κονβόυ πίσω τους.
> 
> Είναι έτσι ή όχι; Γιατί σε ότι με αφορά δεν διαφωνώ με το ποδήλατο, αλλά διαφωνώ με την λογική αυτή του ποδηλάτη (ή τουλάχιστον μερικών), όπως μόλις προχτές που 3 ποδηλάτες αντί να είναι σε μία γραμμή, μου απλώθηκαν και έκλεισαν εντελώς μία λωρίδα. Έφαγαν κόρνα και κράξιμο από εμένα και άλλους και τολμώ να πω πως αν και δεν γουστάρω τέτοιες συμπεριφορές στον δρόμο ευχαρίστως να το ξανακάνω


Κατ' αρχάς σε δρόμους με τουλάχιστον δύο λωρίδες κυκλοφορίας ανά κατεύθυνση, απαγορεύεται να προσπεράσεις χωρίς να αλλάξεις λωρίδα. Στις ίδιας κατηγορίας δρόμους ο ΚΟΚ λέει ότι το όχημα οφείλει να κινείται κατά το δυνατόν στο μέσο της λωρίδας. Οπότε ξεχνάς το να προσπεράσεις αναγκάζοντας τον ποδηλάτη να σταθεί δεξιά, διότι απαγορεύεται.

Σε δρόμους με μία λωρίδα κυκλοφορίας ανά κατεύθυνση, ο ποδηλάτης οφείλει να είναι όσο το δυνατόν δεξιότερα του επιτρέπει το οδόστρωμα και η κατάστασή του.

Το κορνάρισμα που έκανες απαγορεύεται.

----------


## PopManiac

> Κατ' αρχάς σε δρόμους με τουλάχιστον δύο λωρίδες κυκλοφορίας ανά κατεύθυνση, απαγορεύεται να προσπεράσεις χωρίς να αλλάξεις λωρίδα. Στις ίδιας κατηγορίας δρόμους ο ΚΟΚ λέει ότι το όχημα οφείλει να κινείται κατά το δυνατόν στο μέσο της λωρίδας. Οπότε ξεχνάς το να προσπεράσεις αναγκάζοντας τον ποδηλάτη να σταθεί δεξιά, διότι απαγορεύεται.
> 
> Σε δρόμους με μία λωρίδα κυκλοφορίας ανά κατεύθυνση, ο ποδηλάτης οφείλει να είναι όσο το δυνατόν δεξιότερα του επιτρέπει το οδόστρωμα και η κατάστασή του.
> 
> Το κορνάρισμα που έκανες απαγορεύεται.


Bρε το έκανα, το κάνω, και θα το ξανακάνω, και μαζί θα ρίξω τα μπινελίκια μου και το κράξιμό μου. 

Αφού επιμένεις να είσαι (είναι) Ελληνάρας και την συνύπαρξη να την εννοείς ως "γούστο μου καπέλο μου" και να μην αντιλαμβάνεσαι το ότι κλείνεις την κίνηση αυτοκινήτων τα οποία σώνει και καλά για χιλιόμετρο ή χιλιόμετρα θα πρέπει να σε ακολουθούν, τότε ως Ελληνάρα θα σε (τους) αντιμετωπίσω.

- - - Updated - - -

Παρενθετικά, σου λέω πως Βρυξέλλες, εκεί που ποδηλάτες κινούνται στον δρόμο, βρίσκονται πάντοτε δεξιά και πάντοτε σε μία γραμμή.

Αυτοί είναι κουτόφραγκοι, εσείς είστε περήφανοι Ελληνάρες

----------


## sdikr

> Κατ' αρχάς σε δρόμους με τουλάχιστον δύο λωρίδες κυκλοφορίας ανά κατεύθυνση, απαγορεύεται να προσπεράσεις χωρίς να αλλάξεις λωρίδα. Στις ίδιας κατηγορίας δρόμους ο ΚΟΚ λέει ότι το όχημα οφείλει να κινείται κατά το δυνατόν στο μέσο της λωρίδας. Οπότε ξεχνάς το να προσπεράσεις αναγκάζοντας τον ποδηλάτη να σταθεί δεξιά, διότι απαγορεύεται.
> 
> Σε δρόμους με μία λωρίδα κυκλοφορίας ανά κατεύθυνση, ο ποδηλάτης οφείλει να είναι όσο το δυνατόν δεξιότερα του επιτρέπει το οδόστρωμα και η κατάστασή του.
> 
> Το κορνάρισμα που έκανες απαγορεύεται.


Και οι ποδηλάτες όμως ήταν παράνομοι που ήταν σε στοίχους μέσα σε μια λωρίδα  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Και οι ποδηλάτες όμως ήταν παράνομοι που ήταν σε στοίχους μέσα σε μια λωρίδα


Πράγματι, ήταν παράνομοι.

Όμως ακόμα και να ήταν σε μία γραμμή, αυτό δε δίνει το δικαίωμα σε οδηγό αυτοκινήτου να τους κορνάρει (πρώτη παρανομία), ώστε να προσπεράσει από την ίδια λωρίδα (δεύτερη παρανομία).

- - - Updated - - -




> Bρε το έκανα, το κάνω, και θα το ξανακάνω, και μαζί θα ρίξω τα μπινελίκια μου και το κράξιμό μου.


Δεν επικροτώ αυτή τη συμπεριφορά.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αφού επιμένεις να είσαι (είναι) Ελληνάρας και την συνύπαρξη να την εννοείς ως "γούστο μου καπέλο μου" και να μην αντιλαμβάνεσαι το ότι κλείνεις την κίνηση αυτοκινήτων τα οποία σώνει και καλά για χιλιόμετρο ή χιλιόμετρα θα πρέπει να σε ακολουθούν, τότε ως Ελληνάρα θα σε (τους) αντιμετωπίσω.


Είπες μόνος σου ότι η δεξιά λωρίδα ήταν κλεισμένη από παρκαρισμένα αμάξια. Κακώς λοιπόν ρίχνεις το μένος σου σε νόμιμους χρήστες της οδού. Σε παρακαλώ παρατήρησε καλύτερα το πρόβλημα και θα δεις ότι δημιουργείται από την εκτεταμένη χρήση Ι.Χ..



> Παρενθετικά, να προσθέσω πως εκεί ήδη η δεξιά λωρίδα είναι κλεισμένη από για Μετρό παρκαρισμένα αυτοκίνητα, στην ουσία οι ποδηλάτες (μην τους πω αλλιώς) έκλεισαν τον δρόμο

----------


## PopManiac

> Πράγματι, ήταν παράνομοι.
> 
> Όμως ακόμα και να ήταν σε μία γραμμή, αυτό δε δίνει το δικαίωμα σε οδηγό αυτοκινήτου να τους κορνάρει (πρώτη παρανομία), ώστε να προσπεράσει από την ίδια λωρίδα (δεύτερη παρανομία).
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Δεν επικροτώ αυτή τη συμπεριφορά.


Ούτε κι εγώ επικροτώ την γαϊδουριά και το υφάκι "είμαι σε ποδήλατο, κλείνω την κίνηση κινούμενος στην μέση, και γράφω τους οδηγούς στα συνυπαρξιακά παπάρια μου στους οποίους δείχνω επιδεικτικά την πλάτη μου με 10χλμ και ας περιμένουν".

Σου είπα και παραπάνω πως Βρυξέλλες είναι πάντοτε δεξιά στον δρόμο και δεν κλείνουν ποτέ προσπαθώντας πάντοτε να δίνουν χώρο στα αυτοκίνητα. Δεν ξέρω τι λέει ο Βελγικός ΚΟΚ ακριβώς επ'αυτού, ξέρω όμως πως οι άνθρωποι είναι πολύ πιο πρακτικοί και πραγματικά κοιτάνε να συνυπάρχουν που λες κι εσύ.

Αντίθετα, με την δική σου λογική, κρύβεσαι πίσω από μία διάταξη που νομικίστικα ερμηνεύεις και το λες συνύπραξη και υποχρέωση του οδηγού να μπαστακωθεί από πίσω σου.

Αλήθεια, βέβαια, αν το πάμε νομικίστικα τότε δεν θα έπρεπε να μην υπάρχει ούτε ΕΝΑΣ ποδηλάτης σε Μεσογείων - Κηφισίας τουλάχιστον όπου δεν παίζει λεωφορειόδρομος;  :Whistling:

----------


## BlindG

> Το όριο των 55dB είναι για ώρες ΜΗ κοινής ησυχίας. Σε ώρες κοινής ησυχίας, το όριο είναι 45dB γιατί σύμφωνα με τον παγκόσμιο οργανισμό υγείας αυτό είναι και το μέγιστο επιτρεπτό όριο για να μπορεί κάποιος να κοιμηθεί.
> 
> Επίσης, αν και ασχολείσαι με τη μουσική, θα πρέπει να μας πεις τι παράγει 45dB. Μία συνηθισμένη κίνηση στο σπίτι παράγει 40dB. Μια συνηθισμένη συνομιλία παράγει 60dB! Με το αναφέρεις πνευστά και να λες για 50dB, ζεις σε άλλη πραγματικότητα και παραπληροφορείς. Κι επίσης, θα πρέπει να ξέρεις, πάντα επειδή ασχολείσαι με τη μουσική, σε ποια όρια (είτε αυτός είναι τοίχος ή κάτι άλλο) μετριέται ο ήχος.
> 
> Επίσης, μπορείς να διαβάσεις αυτό. Από ένα επαναλαμβανόμενο χτύπημα μπορείς να επικαλεσθείς διατάραξη οικογενειακής γαλήνης και ησυχίας. 
> 
> Για την ιστορία, ως διαχειριστής εδώ και 4 έτη έχω ξεψαχνίσει το κάθε τι έχει να κάνει με τον νόμο όσο και με το τι επιβάλει η αστυνομία. Σε παρακαλώ να μην λες πράγματα που δεν γνωρίζεις νομίζοντας ότι τα γνωρίζεις και εν συνεχεία να δείχνεις έλλειψη σεβασμού σε προσωπικό επίπεδο. Θα μπορούσε ο καθένας να αρχίσει τους χαρακτηρισμούς και να γίνει εδώ μέσα κόλαση.


Αλαζονεία. Το στοιχείο μου  :Yahooooo: 
Μ'αρέσει εντωμεταξύ που δε σας άρεσαν και τα bold.




> Μπορείς να είσαι καθ'όλα νόμιμος και να παίζεις το πνευστό σου σε ώρες εκτός κοινής ησυχίας, *με μια μελέτη χώρου, μπορείς να μη βγαίνουν πάνω από 50dB θορύβου*, να είσαι *καθ'όλα νόμιμος* και οι γείτονές σου να είναι στα όρια νευρικής κρίσης γιατί τώρα μαθαίνεις και αντί για κονσέρτα, σου βγαίνουν κρωξίματα παγονιών.


Moυσικός με ακουστικά, είναι λογικό να μην ξέρει τι σημαίνει "(ακουστική) μελέτη χώρου" η οποία να επιτρέπει να βγαίνουν 50dB.

Επίσης στο link που παρέθεσες, οι τύποι ξεσάλωναν *αδιάκοπα*.
Μέχρι να μου φέρεις αντίστοιχο link με δικογραφία όπου ο κατηγορούμενος παρήγαγε 50db θορύβου *ΣΕΒΟΜΕΝΟΣ* τις ώρες κοινής ησυχίας, θα συνεχίσω να σε λέω αλαζόνα και κλασικό ξερόλα ελληναρά.

Και όσο για το τι έχω μελετήσει και τι έχω κάνει, δεν έχεις την παραμικρή ιδέα, οπότε απλώς κράτα τα ακουστικά σου και συνέχισε "το βιολί" σου.

----------


## manicx

Δεν μίλησα για μελέτη χώρου αλλά το πόσο είναι τα 50dB και σου παρέθεσα παραδείγματα με dB. Επίσης σε ρώτησα σε ποιο σημείο μετράς την ένταση (ενώ ΛΑΝΘΑΣΜΕΝΑ ανέφερες τα επιτρεπόμενα dB σε ώρες κοινής ησυχίας).  Και σε παρακαλώ να μη συνεχίσεις να προσβάλλεις γιατί στην επόμενη θα υπάρχει αναφορά στους διαχειριστές.

----------


## BlindG

> Δεν μίλησα για μελέτη χώρου αλλά το πόσο είναι τα 50dB και σου παρέθεσα παραδείγματα με dB. Επίσης σε ρώτησα σε ποιο σημείο μετράς την ένταση (ενώ ΛΑΝΘΑΣΜΕΝΑ ανέφερες τα επιτρεπόμενα dB σε ώρες κοινής ησυχίας).


Δε με αφορούν ασαφείς μετρήσεις όπως το παρακάτω παράδειγμα:




> Ήσυχο γραφείο 40
> Θόρυβος από ξυπνητήρι σε απόσταση 1 μ. 80
> Μηχανοστάσιο πλοίου 120
> Μηχανή turbo - jet στα25 μ. 140


Με αφορά τι "διαβάζουν" τα ντεσιμπελόμετρα και *μόνο*.

Επίσης μη χαίρεσαι τόσο για τη "λανθασμένη αναφορά" στα όρια:
Αφενός έγραψα για 55dB που είναι το *κανονικό* όριο (=*εκτός ωρών* κοινής υσηχίας)
Αφετέρου, ακόμα και λάθος να είναι, δεν με αφορούν οι ώρες κοινής ησυχίας καθώς δεν τις υπολογίζουμε. Μόνο εσύ στο ατυχές παράδειγμά σου τις χρησιμοποίησες.





> Και σε παρακαλώ να μη συνεχίσεις να προσβάλλεις γιατί στην επόμενη θα υπάρχει αναφορά στους διαχειριστές.





> Σε παρακαλώ να μην λες πράγματα που δεν γνωρίζεις νομίζοντας ότι τα γνωρίζεις


Αυτό είναι προσβολή από μόνο του.
Επιπλέον, μην ανησυχείς, η υπόλοιπη Συντονιστική έχει μάτια εδώ και βλέπει.




Α και εφ'όσον νιώθεις προσβεβλημένος δεν πρέπει να το σκέφτεσαι δεύτερη φορά το report  :Smile:  
Το κάνεις άμεσα, ανεξάρτητα αν αυτός που σε προσβάλλει (ή όχι) έχει "χρωματάκι". Δεν διεκδικώ εύσημα για τον τρόπο συζήτησης που κάνω. Έχω δηλώσει όμως ευθέως οτι πριν 2 χρόνια ήμουν ευγενής και είδα πως (εδώ τουλάχιστον) η νοοτροπία δεν άλλαξε καθόλου, οπότε πλέον σ'αυτά τα ζητήματα, κρίνω πως δεν είναι πλέον (έχει σημασία η λέξη "πλέον") απαραίτητη η ευγένεια.

----------


## megahead13

> Παπάγου, οδό Εθν Αντίστασης ακριβώς στην ευθεία που οδηγεί στα φανάρια απέναντι από το Υπ. Άμυνας
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Παρενθετικά, να προσθέσω πως εκεί ήδη η δεξιά λωρίδα είναι κλεισμένη από για Μετρό παρκαρισμένα αυτοκίνητα, στην ουσία οι ποδηλάτες (μην τους πω αλλιώς) έκλεισαν τον δρόμο


Δηλαδή Ελλάδα (ήμουν σχεδόν σίγουρος, αλλά ήθελα να επιβεβαιώσω). Με άλλα λόγια κι εσύ και οι άλλοι οδηγοί και φυσικά και οι ποδηλάτες συμπεριφερθήκατε ως γνήσιοι ελληνάρες (με μόνη εξαίρεση το σημείο που βρίσκονται τα παρκαρισμένα αυτοκίνητα, δηλαδή τί να κάνεις ο ποδηλάτης ή ακόμα και ο μοτοσυκλετιστής που δε μπορεί να πάει γρηγορότερα σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση;; ). Και σε ρωτώ: Στο Βέλγιο που βρίσκεσαι, θα συμπεριφερόντουσαν έτσι είτε οι οδηγοί είτε οι ποδηλάτες; 99% ΟΧΙ! Εδώ έχω δει ακόμα και αυτοκίνητα να έρχονται μούρη με μούρη, στο παρατσάκ να μη γίνεται η σύγκρουση και να μην ακούγεται κιχ. Αντίθετα αυτός που κανονικά είχε την προτεραιότητα, την παραχώρησε στον οδηγό που παραλίγο θα προκαλούσε το ατύχημα και όλα καλά. Έχω δει και άλλα και έχω μείνει μ@λ@κ@ς με τη γενικότερη οδηγική συμπεριφορά των ντόπιων (γιατί φυσικά στουρνάρια που το παίζουν ραλίστες υπάρχουν παντού). Παιδεία λέγεται και αλληλοσεβασμός (όσο και αν μερικοί θεωρούν ότι αυτό είναι καραμέλα).

Επίσης, αν εμείς που ζούμε εξωτερικό επιστρέφοντας στην Ελλάδα, γινόμαστε γνήσιοι ελληνάρες τιμώντας την ελληναράδικη καταγωγή μας και δε συμπεριφερόμαστε  όπως όταν βρισκόμαστε έξω, τότε να μην περιμένουμε πολλά, πολλά γι' αυτή την έρμη τη χώρα μας. Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, δε θεωρώ ότι επειδή ζούμε στο εξωτερικό είμαστε ανώτεροι (υπάρχουν πολλοί συμπατριώτες μας που λόγω ότι ζουν έξω πιστεύουν ότι είναι και πολύ γ@μ@ω να ουμ). Σε ότι με αφορά όμως προσπαθώ να συμπεριφέρομαι το ίδιο είτε βρίσκομαι στη Βρετανία, είτε όταν βρίσκομαι στην Ελλάδα. Αυτά τα ολίγα  :Smile:

----------


## BlindG

Τip για τους μηχανοκίνητους.

Στην επόμενη βραδυνή ποδηλατοσουλατσάδα που θα συναντήσετε, αν έχετε χρόνο, κάνετε το εξής:

Ακολουθείτε τον τελευταίο ποδηλάτη(/ποδηλάτες) *από ασφαλή απόσταση* με τα κανονικά φώτα *τα οποία πρέπει να "ακουμπάνε" τον τελευταίο ποδηλάτη*. Πιάνετε χαβαλέ με το συνοδηγό σας για το πόσο μόδα έχει γίνει το ποδήλατο και πόσο έχει ξεφύγει από την άσκηση. Γελάτε με την ψυχή σας κοροϊδεύοντας τον πιο εξεζητημένα ντυμένο ποδηλάτη/λατέρνα. Παράλληλα, κάθε 1-2 χλμ, με λίγο συμπλέκτη μαρσάρετε ελαφρώς μέχρι τις 3000σ.α.λ. που είναι αρκετό για να ακουστεί αλλά όχι αρκετό για να είναι παράνομο ή να χαρακτηριστεί επικίνδυνο.

*ΝΟΜΙΜΟΙ*  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:

----------


## PopManiac

> Δηλαδή Ελλάδα (ήμουν σχεδόν σίγουρος, αλλά ήθελα να επιβεβαιώσω). Με άλλα λόγια κι εσύ και οι άλλοι οδηγοί και φυσικά και οι ποδηλάτες συμπεριφερθήκατε ως γνήσιοι ελληνάρες (με μόνη εξαίρεση το σημείο που βρίσκονται τα παρκαρισμένα αυτοκίνητα, δηλαδή τί να κάνεις ο ποδηλάτης ή ακόμα και ο μοτοσυκλετιστής που δε μπορεί να πάει γρηγορότερα σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση;; ). Και σε ρωτώ: Στο Βέλγιο που βρίσκεσαι, θα συμπεριφερόντουσαν έτσι είτε οι οδηγοί είτε οι ποδηλάτες; 99% ΟΧΙ! Εδώ έχω δει ακόμα και αυτοκίνητα να έρχονται μούρη με μούρη, στο παρατσάκ να μη γίνεται η σύγκρουση και να μην ακούγεται κιχ. Αντίθετα αυτός που κανονικά είχε την προτεραιότητα, την παραχώρησε στον οδηγό που παραλίγο θα προκαλούσε το ατύχημα και όλα καλά. Έχω δει και άλλα και έχω μείνει μ@λ@κ@ς με τη γενικότερη οδηγική συμπεριφορά των ντόπιων (γιατί φυσικά στουρνάρια που το παίζουν ραλίστες υπάρχουν παντού). Παιδεία λέγεται και αλληλοσεβασμός (όσο και αν μερικοί θεωρούν ότι αυτό είναι καραμέλα).
> 
> Επίσης, αν εμείς που ζούμε εξωτερικό επιστρέφοντας στην Ελλάδα, γινόμαστε γνήσιοι ελληνάρες τιμώντας την ελληναράδικη καταγωγή μας και δε συμπεριφερόμαστε  όπως όταν βρισκόμαστε έξω, τότε να μην περιμένουμε πολλά, πολλά γι' αυτή την έρμη τη χώρα μας. Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, δε θεωρώ ότι επειδή ζούμε στο εξωτερικό είμαστε ανώτεροι (υπάρχουν πολλοί συμπατριώτες μας που λόγω ότι ζουν έξω πιστεύουν ότι είναι και πολύ γ@μ@ω να ουμ). Σε ότι με αφορά όμως προσπαθώ να συμπεριφέρομαι το ίδιο είτε βρίσκομαι στη Βρετανία, είτε όταν βρίσκομαι στην Ελλάδα. Αυτά τα ολίγα


Spare me the lecture, σε παρακαλώ, θα φανώ επηρμένος αλλά δεν μου χρειάζεται το βιβλίο το έχω γράψει  :Wink: 

Εδώ μιλάμε για μια συγκεκριμένη νοοτροπία νομοτυπίας ελληνικής κοπής όπου λέμε μεν "συνύπαρξη" αλλά - δε - την εννοούμε ως "κάνω εγώ αυτό που γουστάρω και να πα να μαμηθεί ο άλλος".

Επανειλημμένα με ποδηλάτες το έχω δει - εδώ το διαβάζω με την νομότυπη βούλα και σφραγίδα που προσφέρει ο ipo - όπου απλά "είμαι στον δρόμο, κινούμαι όπως γουστάρω, κάτσε από πίσω μου και άντε μαμήσου ή άκου μουσική" που γράφει και ο Τυφλός.

Και, ναι, θα γίνω Ελληνάρας και θα κράξω όταν βλέπω μια γαϊδουρινή συμπεριφορά.

Να συμφωνήσω μόνο ως προς το ότι είτε σε ποδήλατο, ή πίσω από το βολάν, ή πάνω σε παπί ο Έλληνας είναι Έλληνας, αυτό ναι...

Αλλά, από εκεί και πέρα, βλέπω σε ποδηλάτες εδώ μια πανομοιότυπη συμπεριφορά όπως με ΙΧήδες. Και το έχω στο DNA μου να κράξω και θα κράξω - μπορεί να μην είναι πολύ Βρυξελλιώτικο (αν και το έχω κάνει σε ακραίες περιπτώσεις) αλλά αν του (τους) αξίζει, είναι φθηνότερο σε ψυχολογικό κόστος.

Και να επαναλάβω, όχι ότι οι Βέλγοι είναι υποδείγματα, αλλά τουλάχιστον εκεί οι ποδηλάτες νοούν πραγματικά την συνύπαρξη στον δρόμο ως συνύπαρξη όπου και εκείνοι θα κινηθούν αλλά και ως -σαφώς αργότεροι - θα μου δώσουν το right of way όπου μπορούν και όσο μπορούν.

----------


## manicx

> Δε με αφορούν ασαφείς μετρήσεις όπως το παρακάτω παράδειγμα:
> 
> 
> 
> Με αφορά τι "διαβάζουν" τα ντεσιμπελόμετρα και *μόνο*.


Σε αφορά ΠΟΣΟ είναι τα Χ dB. Θεωρείς ότι τα 45-55dB είναι πολλά; 




> Επίσης μη χαίρεσαι τόσο για τη "λανθασμένη αναφορά" στα όρια:
> Αφενός έγραψα για 55dB που είναι το *κανονικό* όριο (=*εκτός ωρών* κοινής υσηχίας)
> Αφετέρου, ακόμα και λάθος να είναι, δεν με αφορούν οι ώρες κοινής ησυχίας καθώς δεν τις υπολογίζουμε. Μόνο εσύ στο ατυχές παράδειγμά σου τις χρησιμοποίησες.


Και στις ώρες ΜΗ κοινής ησυχίας σε αφορά. Τα όρια ισχύουν τόσο για ώρες κοινής ησυχίας όσο και για εκτός αυτών. Εγώ ΞΑΝΑΡΩΤΩ, ΠΟΣΟ δυνατά είναι τα 45-55dB; 




> Αυτό είναι προσβολή από μόνο του.
> Επιπλέον, μην ανησυχείς, η υπόλοιπη Συντονιστική έχει μάτια εδώ και βλέπει.


Όχι δεν είναι προσβολή. Έχει να κάνει με την ΔΙΚΗ σου υπεροψία και σνομπισμό τις τελευταίες 3 ημέρες. Και δεν μιλάω ψευδώς, ούτε χαρακτηρίζω. Μιλάω ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΑ ότι δεν έχεις γνώση επί του Χ αντικειμένου. Αυτό δεν είναι προσβολή. Κι εμένα αν έρθει κάποιος και με πει άσχετο στο θέμα 'Μότο κρος' θα του πω ότι έχει δίκιο. Δεν θα αρχίσω ούτε να τον χαρακτηρίζω όπως κάνεις εσύ, ούτε να επιμένω για να μην φανώ 'μη γνώστης'.




> Α και εφ'όσον νιώθεις προσβεβλημένος δεν πρέπει να το σκέφτεσαι δεύτερη φορά το report  
> Το κάνεις άμεσα, ανεξάρτητα αν αυτός που σε προσβάλλει (ή όχι) έχει "χρωματάκι". Δεν διεκδικώ εύσημα για τον τρόπο συζήτησης που κάνω. Έχω δηλώσει όμως ευθέως οτι πριν 2 χρόνια ήμουν ευγενής και είδα πως (εδώ τουλάχιστον) η νοοτροπία δεν άλλαξε καθόλου, οπότε πλέον σ'αυτά τα ζητήματα, κρίνω πως δεν είναι πλέον (έχει σημασία η λέξη "πλέον") απαραίτητη η ευγένεια.


Εσύ και άλλοι που μπήκατε στον κόπο να γράψετε σε αυτό το topic αγνοήσατε πλήρως το ιστορικό του topic. Και εγώ (θες να παραθέσω posts; ) και ο Ipo αλλά και όλοι οι άλλοι έχουμε κατακρίνει κατά περιόδους ΛΑΘΟΣ συμπεριφορά από άλλους ποδηλάτες. Πολλές φορές. Την ίδια στιγμή έχουμε γράψει όχι απλά για 'τι λέει ο νόμος' αλλά και το τι είναι ηθικά και αντικειμενικά σωστό. Προφανώς αυτά έχουν ξεφύγει τόσο σε εσένα όσο και σε άλλους. Ούτε εγκληματίες είμαστε, ούτε κατσαπλιάδες, ούτε κάφροι. Θεωρώ ότι σε αυτό το topic γράφουν άτομα που έχουν ένα Χ επίπεδο και τους κόβει κατιτίς παραπάνω από άσχετους τρεντομοδάτους που πήραν ένα ποδήλατο και άρχισαν να σουλατσάρουν γράφοντας ακόμη και συστάσεις άλλων ποδηλατών στα @@. ΕΣΥ είσαι που τσουβαλιάζεις όμως ΑΝΑΙΤΙΑ. Και λες δεν άλλαξε η νοοτροπία. Πόσο συχνά διαβάζεις το topic και πόσο συχνά έχεις έλθει κοντά με έναν ποδηλάτη που γράφει εδώ; Είπε κανείς εδώ μέσα ότι δεν υπάρχουν κακοί ποδηλάτες; Γιατί πρέπει ΟΛΟΙ μας να γινόμαστε αποδέκτες προσβολών και άσχημων σχολίων; Γιατί το τσουβάλιασμα;

----------


## ipo

> Τip για τους μηχανοκίνητους.
> 
> Στην επόμενη βραδυνή ποδηλατοσουλατσάδα που θα συναντήσετε, αν έχετε χρόνο, κάνετε το εξής:
> 
> Ακολουθείτε τον τελευταίο ποδηλάτη(/ποδηλάτες) *από ασφαλή απόσταση* με τα κανονικά φώτα *τα οποία πρέπει να "ακουμπάνε" τον τελευταίο ποδηλάτη*. Πιάνετε χαβαλέ με το συνοδηγό σας για το πόσο μόδα έχει γίνει το ποδήλατο και πόσο έχει ξεφύγει από την άσκηση. Γελάτε με την ψυχή σας κοροϊδεύοντας τον πιο εξεζητημένα ντυμένο ποδηλάτη/λατέρνα. Παράλληλα, κάθε 1-2 χλμ, με λίγο συμπλέκτη μαρσάρετε ελαφρώς μέχρι τις 3000σ.α.λ. που είναι αρκετό για να ακουστεί αλλά όχι αρκετό για να είναι παράνομο ή να χαρακτηριστεί επικίνδυνο.
> 
> *ΝΟΜΙΜΟΙ*


Νομίζω ότι με το ήθος που εκφράζεις, δεν έχει πολύ νόημα να προσπαθώ να σε πείσω. Για κάποιο λόγο τρέφεις μίσος για μερικές κατηγορίες ανθρώπων και λυπάμαι γι' αυτό.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αλήθεια, βέβαια, αν το πάμε νομικίστικα τότε δεν θα έπρεπε να μην υπάρχει ούτε ΕΝΑΣ ποδηλάτης σε Μεσογείων - Κηφισίας τουλάχιστον όπου δεν παίζει λεωφορειόδρομος;


Μπορείς να το τεκμηριώσεις αυτό; Τα σημεία του ΚΟΚ που παρέθεσα σε προηγούμενα post τεκμηριώνουν το αντίθετο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εδώ μιλάμε για μια συγκεκριμένη νοοτροπία νομοτυπίας ελληνικής κοπής όπου λέμε μεν "συνύπαρξη" αλλά - δε - την εννοούμε ως "κάνω εγώ αυτό που γουστάρω και να πα να μαμηθεί ο άλλος".
> 
> Επανειλημμένα με ποδηλάτες το έχω δει - εδώ το διαβάζω με την νομότυπη βούλα και σφραγίδα που προσφέρει ο ipo - όπου απλά "είμαι στον δρόμο, κινούμαι όπως γουστάρω, κάτσε από πίσω μου και άντε μαμήσου ή άκου μουσική" που γράφει και ο Τυφλός.


Η "νομότυπη βούλα" που ανέφερες για τα λεγόμενά μου ήταν απάντηση στο "σας κάνουμε χάρη" και "είστε φιλοξενούμενοι στους δρόμους". Όταν ο άλλος σου αναφέρει αυθαίρετες απαγορεύσεις που προκύπτουν από προσωπικές προσδοκίες, προφανώς το καλύτερο επιχείρημα είναι το νομικό πλαίσιο που τον καλύπτει.

Ξαναγράφω ότι σε δρόμο με 2 τουλάχιστον λωρίδες κυκλοφορίας ανά κατεύθυνση ο ποδηλάτης οφείλει για να τηρεί τον ΚΟΚ και να προασπίζει την ασφάλειά του (σύσταση τροχαίας) να κινείται το στο μέσον της δεξιάς λωρίδας. Η προσπέραση οποιουδήποτε οχήματος πρέπει να γίνεται με αλλαγή λωρίδας. Δεν μπορεί κάποιος να έχει την απαίτηση να περάσει ξυστά από τον ποδηλάτη, στην ίδια λωρίδα. Αφενός απαγορεύεται, αφετέρου τον θέτει σε κίνδυνο.

Σε δρόμους με μία λωρίδα ανά κατεύθυνση, ο ποδήλατης οφείλει να είναι όσο πιο δεξιά του επιτρέπει το οδόστρωμα.

Εννοείται ότι κάνουμε χώρο στα αμάξια για να περάσουν, όπου η προσπέραση δε μας θέτει σε κίνδυνο. Δηλαδή σε ένα στενό δρόμο δε θα κολλήσεις στα παρκαρισμένα αμάξια στα δεξιά, διότι αν ανοίξει μία πόρτα σε ρίχνει κάτω και σε πατάει το αμάξι που σε προσπερνάει.

----------


## megahead13

> Spare me the lecture, σε παρακαλώ, θα φανώ επηρμένος αλλά δεν μου χρειάζεται το βιβλίο το έχω γράψει


Δεν ξέρω τι βιβλίο έχεις γράψει και ποσώς με απασχολεί. Νομίζεις ότι έχω όρεξη για κυρήγματα και νουθεσίες;; Λάθος κατάλαβες φίλε μου. Τροφή για σκέψη όμως ναι.




> Εδώ μιλάμε για μια συγκεκριμένη νοοτροπία νομοτυπίας ελληνικής κοπής όπου λέμε μεν "συνύπαρξη" αλλά - δε - την εννοούμε ως "κάνω εγώ αυτό που γουστάρω και να πα να μαμηθεί ο άλλος".
> 
> Επανειλημμένα με ποδηλάτες το έχω δει - εδώ το διαβάζω με την νομότυπη βούλα και σφραγίδα που προσφέρει ο ipo - όπου απλά "είμαι στον δρόμο, κινούμαι όπως γουστάρω, κάτσε από πίσω μου και άντε μαμήσου ή άκου μουσική" που γράφει και ο Τυφλός.


Απαντάς μόνος σου εδώ: 




> Να συμφωνήσω μόνο ως προς το ότι είτε σε ποδήλατο, ή πίσω από το βολάν, ή πάνω σε παπί ο Έλληνας είναι Έλληνας, αυτό ναι...


Κάτι το οποίο έχει αναφερθεί πολλάκις τις τελευταίες μέρες κι από μένα κι από άλλους, ενώ ο επιπλέον ο manicx συμπλήρωσε:




> Εσύ και άλλοι που μπήκατε στον κόπο να γράψετε σε αυτό το topic αγνοήσατε πλήρως το ιστορικό του topic. *Και εγώ (θες να παραθέσω posts; ) και ο Ipo αλλά και όλοι οι άλλοι έχουμε κατακρίνει κατά περιόδους ΛΑΘΟΣ συμπεριφορά από άλλους ποδηλάτες. Πολλές φορές. Την ίδια στιγμή έχουμε γράψει όχι απλά για 'τι λέει ο νόμος' αλλά και το τι είναι ηθικά και αντικειμενικά σωστό. Προφανώς αυτά έχουν ξεφύγει τόσο σε εσένα όσο και σε άλλους.* Ούτε εγκληματίες είμαστε, ούτε κατσαπλιάδες, ούτε κάφροι. Θεωρώ ότι σε αυτό το topic γράφουν άτομα που έχουν ένα Χ επίπεδο και τους κόβει κατιτίς παραπάνω από άσχετους τρεντομοδάτους που πήραν ένα ποδήλατο και άρχισαν να σουλατσάρουν γράφοντας ακόμη και συστάσεις άλλων ποδηλατών στα @@. ΕΣΥ είσαι που τσουβαλιάζεις όμως ΑΝΑΙΤΙΑ. Και λες δεν άλλαξε η νοοτροπία. Πόσο συχνά διαβάζεις το topic και πόσο συχνά έχεις έλθει κοντά με έναν ποδηλάτη που γράφει εδώ; *Είπε κανείς εδώ μέσα ότι δεν υπάρχουν κακοί ποδηλάτες;* Γιατί πρέπει ΟΛΟΙ μας να γινόμαστε αποδέκτες προσβολών και άσχημων σχολίων; Γιατί το τσουβάλιασμα;


 :One thumb up:   :One thumb up: 




> *Και, ναι, θα γίνω Ελληνάρας και θα κράξω όταν βλέπω μια γαϊδουρινή συμπεριφορά*.
> 
> ....
> 
> Αλλά, από εκεί και πέρα, βλέπω σε ποδηλάτες εδώ μια πανομοιότυπη συμπεριφορά όπως με ΙΧήδες. *Και το έχω στο DNA μου να κράξω και θα κράξω* - μπορεί να μην είναι πολύ Βρυξελλιώτικο (αν και το έχω κάνει σε ακραίες περιπτώσεις) αλλά αν του (τους) αξίζει, είναι φθηνότερο σε ψυχολογικό κόστος.


Και με το να αρπάζεσαι με τους άλλους θα καταφέρεις τί ακριβώς;; Θα τους βάλεις στη θέση τους ή θα τους βάλεις μυαλό;; Τί;;; Ξέρεις έχει πολύ πλάκα τα τελευταία χρόνια όποτε κατεβαίνω Ελλάδα και χρειάζεται να πάω σε κάποια δημόσια υπηρεσία (εφορία, νοσοκομείο, κτλ) ή όταν οδηγώ (αφού γι' αυτό μιλάμε) να βλέπω τους συμπατριώτες μου να τρώγονται με τα ρούχα τους έτοιμοι για καυγά, ενώ εγώ κάνω τη δουλειά μου με υπομονή και χωρίς να χαλάω το στομάχι μου  :Smile: 




> Και να επαναλάβω, όχι ότι οι Βέλγοι είναι υποδείγματα, αλλά τουλάχιστον εκεί οι ποδηλάτες νοούν πραγματικά την συνύπαρξη στον δρόμο ως συνύπαρξη όπου και εκείνοι θα κινηθούν αλλά και ως -σαφώς αργότεροι - θα μου δώσουν το right of way όπου μπορούν και όσο μπορούν.


Και σε ξαναρωτώ: Ο Βέλγος, ο Βρετανός, ο Σκανδιναβός, ο Γερμανός, κτλ, κτλ γιατί μπορούν κι εμείς ΟΧΙ;; Γιατί όταν είσαι στο Βέλγιο συμπεριφέρεσαι ως Βέλγος και όταν κατεβαίνεις Ελλάδα τα αντανακλαστικά σου σε κάνουν να συμπεριφέρεσαι ως γνήσιος ελληνάρας (και όχι Έλληνας);; Γιατί εμείς θα πρέπει να τρωγόμαστε σαν τα σκυλιά για το κάθε τι και να είμαστε πάντα χωρισμένοι, είτε αφορά απλά ζητήματα, είτε πιο σύνθετα. Τελειώνοντας το λογύδριό μου:




> «....Και η ευθύνη, για την οποία μίλησα, εκφράζεται με την ανευθυνότητα της παροιμιώδους φράσης: *«εγώ θα διορθώσω το ρωμέικο;».-Ναι, κύριε, εσύ θα διορθώσεις το ρωμέικο, στον χώρο και στον τομέα όπου βρίσκεσαι.*»
> 
> http://tvxs.gr/news/%CF%80%CE%BF%CE%...B9%CE%BA%CE%BF


Ξαναλέω, χωρίς καμία απολύτως διάθεση για κυρήγματα ή νουθεσίες. Απλώς τροφή για σκέψη για όλους μας  :Smile:

----------


## BlindG

Ααααααααααααααααααχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ

Μου λείψατε  :Yahooooo: 

Kαταρχήν να σας ευχαριστήσω που εμπλουτίσατε το Σαββατόβραδό μου. Ήμουν με μηχανόβιο φίλο και αφού του είπα για τις συζητήσεις εδώ, κάναμε σχεδόν όλη την Ηλιουπόλεως αυτός μπροστά με μηχανή, εγώ πίσω με Ι.Χ., αυτός να πηγαίνει με 20 (πήγε να του σβήσει το εργαλείο) κι'εγώ κολλημένος πίσω του να τον βρίζω και να τον λέω τσιφλικά της ασφάλτου. Μιλάμε για τρελό γέλιο στις 3 τα ξημερώματα  :Yahooooo: 

Σας ευχαριστώ  :Yahooooo: 

(Και για τους κακεντρεχείς, στο ερώτημα: "Ωριμότητα much?!" απαντάμε με θριαμβεφτικό "ΝΑΙΑΙΙΑΙΑΙΙΑΙΑΙ!!!!!")





> Νομίζω ότι με το ήθος που εκφράζεις, δεν έχει πολύ νόημα να προσπαθώ να σε πείσω. Για κάποιο λόγο τρέφεις μίσος για μερικές κατηγορίες ανθρώπων και λυπάμαι γι' αυτό.


Διαστρεβλώνεις πάλι τα πράγματα.
Δεν είναι μίσος (ακόμα).
Είναι ΘΥΜΟΣ.
Το εξήγησα και στο nm96027.
*ΝΟΜΙΖΑ* οτι μιλάω με ενήλικες αλλά εδώ δεν έχετε ούτε καν τη λογική δεκάχρονου, οπότε πλέον απλά μιλάω με οτι όρους να 'ναι.





> Σε αφορά ΠΟΣΟ είναι τα Χ dB. Θεωρείς ότι τα 45-55dB είναι πολλά;


Στην προκείμενη, με ενδιαφέρουν τα νόμιμα, όχι η ποσότητα, ούτε η ενόχληση που μπορεί να προκαλεί, εφόσον είμαι εντός των ορίων.





> Και στις ώρες ΜΗ κοινής ησυχίας σε αφορά. Τα όρια ισχύουν τόσο για ώρες κοινής ησυχίας όσο και για εκτός αυτών. Εγώ ΞΑΝΑΡΩΤΩ, ΠΟΣΟ δυνατά είναι τα 45-55dB;


Δεν είναι δυνατά (αφού μιλάμε με αφηρημένες έννοιες) αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει πως δεν μπορούν να ενοχλήσουν.





> Όχι δεν είναι προσβολή. Έχει να κάνει με την ΔΙΚΗ σου υπεροψία και σνομπισμό τις τελευταίες 3 ημέρες. Και δεν μιλάω ψευδώς, ούτε χαρακτηρίζω. Μιλάω ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΑ ότι δεν έχεις γνώση επί του Χ αντικειμένου. Αυτό δεν είναι προσβολή. Κι εμένα αν έρθει κάποιος και με πει άσχετο στο θέμα 'Μότο κρος' θα του πω ότι έχει δίκιο. Δεν θα αρχίσω ούτε να τον χαρακτηρίζω όπως κάνεις εσύ, ούτε να επιμένω για να μην φανώ 'μη γνώστης'.


Επειδή λοιπόν ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ οτι είμαι άσχετος με το θέμα, σου λέω οτι μόνο αυτό δεν 






> Εσύ και άλλοι που μπήκατε στον κόπο να γράψετε σε αυτό το topic αγνοήσατε πλήρως το ιστορικό του topic. Και εγώ (θες να παραθέσω posts; ) και ο Ipo αλλά και όλοι οι άλλοι έχουμε κατακρίνει κατά περιόδους ΛΑΘΟΣ συμπεριφορά από άλλους ποδηλάτες. Πολλές φορές. Την ίδια στιγμή έχουμε γράψει όχι απλά για 'τι λέει ο νόμος' αλλά και το τι είναι ηθικά και αντικειμενικά σωστό. Προφανώς αυτά έχουν ξεφύγει τόσο σε εσένα όσο και σε άλλους. Ούτε εγκληματίες είμαστε, ούτε κατσαπλιάδες, ούτε κάφροι. Θεωρώ ότι σε αυτό το topic γράφουν άτομα που έχουν ένα Χ επίπεδο και τους κόβει κατιτίς παραπάνω από άσχετους τρεντομοδάτους που πήραν ένα ποδήλατο και άρχισαν να σουλατσάρουν γράφοντας ακόμη και συστάσεις άλλων ποδηλατών στα @@. ΕΣΥ είσαι που τσουβαλιάζεις όμως ΑΝΑΙΤΙΑ. Και λες δεν άλλαξε η νοοτροπία. Πόσο συχνά διαβάζεις το topic και πόσο συχνά έχεις έλθει κοντά με έναν ποδηλάτη που γράφει εδώ; Είπε κανείς εδώ μέσα ότι δεν υπάρχουν κακοί ποδηλάτες; Γιατί πρέπει ΟΛΟΙ μας να γινόμαστε αποδέκτες προσβολών και άσχημων σχολίων; Γιατί το τσουβάλιασμα;


Δεν αγνόησα το topic.
Δεν το διαβάζω και συχνά.
Όμως έχω αυτό που λένε "δείγματα γραφής".
Μπήκα το '11 και σας έγραψα ευγενικά.
Έφαγα την ίδια ακριβώς πόρτα και μου ταΐσατε την ίδια καραμέλα:"Είναι δικαίωμά μας να είμαστε στο δρόμο, να είστε πιο προσεκτικοί".
Μπήκα το '12 και σας έγραψα ευγενικά.
Έφαγα την ίδια ακριβώς πόρτα και μου... (you know the drill).
Το '13 είναι γκαντέμικο, οπότε ευγένειες τέλος.
Όταν μπαίνω και σας λέω "ΑΠΟ ΤΥΧΗ ΖΕΙΤΕ" δεν είναι βρισιά. Είναι απλώς μια περιγραφή της πραγματικότητας όπως την αντιλαμβάνομαι από τις εξαιρετικά πολύωρες μετακινήσεις μου μέσα στην ημέρα.

Η λογική σας του να οχυρώνεστε πίσω από νομικίστικες ανοησίες, την ίδια στιγμή που καψωνάρετε κόσμο επειδή μπορείτε (δεν διαλέγετε άλλους δρόμους γιατί δε σας αρέσουν, προτιμάτε τους μεγαλύτερους γιατί κάνουν καλύτερο σουλάτσο και δε σταματάτε τόσο συχνά, γιατί ο σκοπός είναι το σουλάτσο και όχι να κάνετε τη δουλειά σας), είναι λογική κακομαθημένου σχολιαρόπαιδου, οπότε μην περιμένετε καλύτερη αντιμετώπιση πλέον και όπως είπε και ο PopManiac σε άπταιστα βλαδιβοστοκικά, spare me the lecture για τους τρόπους μου και την οδήγησή μου. Εμφανώς γνωρίζω τους δρόμους πολύ καλύτερα από ένα μάτσο τρεντομοδάτους νεοχίπηδες που την είδαν εξανθρωπιστές της πόλης.





> "Παράθεση Καστοριάδη"

----------


## ipo

Η εντύπωση ότι ο ποδηλάτης βρίσκεται πάντοτε στο δρόμο για λιγότερο σοβαρό λόγο απ' ό,τι οι υπόλοιποι χρήστες της οδού, είναι κατά τη γνώμη λανθασμένη.

Πολλοί χρησιμοποιούν το ποδήλατο για δουλειά και μάλιστα μερικές φορές δεν έχουν εναλλακτική. Δηλαδή δεν μπορούν να επωμιστούν το κόστος ενός αυτοκινήτου ή ακόμα και το κόμιστρο των μέσων μαζικής μεταφοράς. Δε σημαίνει ότι όποιος χρησιμοποιεί ποδήλατο πάει για βόλτα ή θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιήσει άλλο μέσο, αλλά το κάνει για να καθυστερεί τους άλλους. Ακόμα και το τελευταίο, είναι υπό αμφισβήτηση. Ένα ποδήλατο δεν δημιουργεί μεγαλύτερο κυκλοφοριακό πρόβλημα από ένα αμάξι. Θα επεκταθώ λίγο στο τελευταίο.

Ένα αμάξι, πέρα από το γεγονός ότι καταλαμβάνει μεγαλύτερο όγκο στο δρόμο, δημιουργεί επιπλέον κυκλοφοριακό θέμα με την απαίτηση για χώρο στάθμευσης. Τόσο με τη διαδικασία παρκαρίσματος-ξεπαρκαρίσματος, που καθυστερεί συχνά την κυκλοφορία, όσο και με τους κύκλους που κάνει σε κάποιες περιοχές μέχρι να βρει χώρο. Σε αυτό μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε τη μείωση του πλάτους του δρόμου (μέχρι και κατά τα 3/4) με τα σταθμεμένα οχήματα, τα διπλοπαρκαρισμένα αμάξια σε ώρες αιχμής που επιδεινώνουν σημαντικά το μποτιλιάρισμα. Φυσικά υπάρχουν οι περιπτώσεις ειδικών χώρων στάθμευσης, όπου δε δημιουργείται κανένα πρόβλημα, αλλά αυτές σπανίζουν σε πυκνοκατοικημένες πόλεις.

Ως προς το θέμα "Ο χρήστης αυτοκινήτου πάει στη δουλειά του, ενώ ο ποδηλάτης πάει βόλτα", έχουμε επίσης να πούμε αρκετά. Πράγματοι πολλοί ποδηλάτες πάνε βόλτα με το ποδήλατο ή απλά γυμνάζονται. Πόσοι όμως με αμάξια ή λεωφορεία δεν κατευθύνονται σε χώρο διασκέδασης, στο γυμναστήριο, στο γήπεδο, για επίσκεψη στο ταίρι τους, σε συγγενείς, σε μία γιορτή, για shopping therapy; Όλοι αυτοί μπορεί να λένε "Πάω στη δουλειά μου." Και ποια είναι η δουλειά τους; Να αγοράσουν δώρο για τα γενέθλια ενός φίλου; Για καφέ; Στον κινηματογράφο να δουν ταινία; Να κερδίσουν μισή ώρα τη μέρα, σε σχέση με το να πήγαιναν στη δουλειά τους με ΜΜΜ; Έχω ακούσει κόσμο να λέει: "Τα λεωφορεία δε μου αρέσουν, προτιμώ την άνεση του Ι.Χ.."

Πόσοι από τους χρήστες της οδού πιστεύετε ότι κινούνται αποκλειστικά για σημαντική δουλειά, όπως μετάβαση στο χώρο εργασίας (ενώ θα μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιήσουν ΜΜΜ), απαραίτητα ψώνια, μετάβαση σε νοσοκομείο; Τι σας κάνει να πιστεύετε ότι ποσοστιαία είναι περισσότεροι από τους ποδηλάτες που μετακινούνται για εξίσου σημαντικό λόγο;

Παρατηρήστε λίγο τι συμβαίνει στο δρόμο και θα καταλάβετε ότι το κυκλοφοριακό πρόβλημα προκύπτει από την ευρεία χρήση Ι.Χ. αυτοκινήτων. Θα ήταν ευτύχημα για όλους τους χρήστες του δημόσιου δρόμου, αν μεγάλο ποσοστό οδηγών αυτοκινήτων επέλεγε ποδήλατο ή ΜΜΜ.

----------


## manicx

> Στην προκείμενη, με ενδιαφέρουν τα νόμιμα, όχι η ποσότητα, ούτε η ενόχληση που μπορεί να προκαλεί, εφόσον είμαι εντός των ορίων.
> 
> Δεν είναι δυνατά (αφού μιλάμε με αφηρημένες έννοιες) αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει πως δεν μπορούν να ενοχλήσουν.
> 
> Επειδή λοιπόν ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ οτι είμαι άσχετος με το θέμα, σου λέω οτι μόνο αυτό δεν


Οπότε φαντάζομαι εσύ δεν έχεις ούτε κλιματιστικό στο σπίτι, ούτε γείτονες, έχεις γεμίζει με μόνωση τοίχους πατώματα, 4πλά τζάμια κλπ γιατί πολύ απλά, αν τα 45dB ενοχλούν, μάλλον δεν θα έχεις κοιμηθεί ποτέ.




> Δεν αγνόησα το topic.
> Δεν το διαβάζω και συχνά.
> Όμως έχω αυτό που λένε "δείγματα γραφής".
> Μπήκα το '11 και σας έγραψα ευγενικά.
> Έφαγα την ίδια ακριβώς πόρτα και μου ταΐσατε την ίδια καραμέλα:"Είναι δικαίωμά μας να είμαστε στο δρόμο, να είστε πιο προσεκτικοί".
> Μπήκα το '12 και σας έγραψα ευγενικά.
> Έφαγα την ίδια ακριβώς πόρτα και μου... (you know the drill).
> Το '13 είναι γκαντέμικο, οπότε ευγένειες τέλος.
> Όταν μπαίνω και σας λέω "ΑΠΟ ΤΥΧΗ ΖΕΙΤΕ" δεν είναι βρισιά. Είναι απλώς μια περιγραφή της πραγματικότητας όπως την αντιλαμβάνομαι από τις εξαιρετικά πολύωρες μετακινήσεις μου μέσα στην ημέρα.


Δεν είναι το να λες "Από Τύχη Ζείτε". Είναι ο τρόπος που το λες. Μπορείς να πεις κάτι και να εκφραστεί με σωστό και σοβαρό τρόπο. Είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι να προκαλέσεις ήθελες, όχι να προβληματίσεις ούτε να περάσεις κάποιο μήνυμα. Έγραψες πριν "Δεν μιλάτε ελληνικά". Οπότε ευτυχώς που ξέρεις εσύ και μαθαίνουμε.





> Η λογική σας του να οχυρώνεστε πίσω από νομικίστικες ανοησίες, την ίδια στιγμή που καψωνάρετε κόσμο επειδή μπορείτε (δεν διαλέγετε άλλους δρόμους γιατί δε σας αρέσουν, προτιμάτε τους μεγαλύτερους γιατί κάνουν καλύτερο σουλάτσο και δε σταματάτε τόσο συχνά, γιατί ο σκοπός είναι το σουλάτσο και όχι να κάνετε τη δουλειά σας), είναι λογική κακομαθημένου σχολιαρόπαιδου, οπότε μην περιμένετε καλύτερη αντιμετώπιση πλέον και όπως είπε και ο PopManiac σε άπταιστα βλαδιβοστοκικά, spare me the lecture για τους τρόπους μου και την οδήγησή μου. Εμφανώς γνωρίζω τους δρόμους πολύ καλύτερα από ένα μάτσο τρεντομοδάτους νεοχίπηδες που την είδαν εξανθρωπιστές της πόλης.


Στην πρώτη πρόταση χρησιμοποιείς λάθος πρόσωπο. Όπως έχω πει, πολλές φορές έχουμε κριτικάρει άτομα που παίρνουν ένα ποδήλατο μόνο και μόνο για να σουλατσάρουν. Συν ότι προσωπικά, το παραπάνω τσουβάλιασμα με προσβάλει. Θα σου πω ότι προσωπικά, το ποδήλατο μου είναι το κύριο μέσο μεταφοράς. Δεν έχω επιλογή. Δεν μπορώ να συντηρήσω αυτοκίνητο και λόγω της οικονομικής κατάστασης ούτε το σπίτι μου ούτε την άνεργη κοπέλα μου. Επέλεξα να κάνω όλες τις μετακινήσεις μου με ποδήλατο, να ψωνίζω με ποδήλατο, να πηγαίνω στη δουλειά μου με ποδήλατο, να πηγαίνω για μπάνιο με ποδήλατο. Καταφέραμε έτσι να μπορούμε κουτσοστραβά να ζούμε και να μπορούμε έστω και 4 ημέρες τον χρόνο να πάω σε ένα μέρος για διακοπές έστω και αν έπρεπε να μετακινούμαστε με ΚΤΕΛ. Τις διαδρομές τις 'χαράζω' πάντα με γνώμονα την ασφάλεια μου αλλά και την μικρότερη δυνατή πρόκληση ανησυχίας σε οδηγούς και παρακώλυσης συγκοινωνίας.

Να στο πω αλλιώς, "Τσουβαλιάζες". Βάζεις σε μια εικόνα άπαντες, όσοι γράφουν εδώ μέσα λες και δεν υπάρχουν σωστοί ποδηλάτες. Οι κακοί ποδηλάτες σε αυτό το forum, πιστεύω ότι είναι η εξαίρεση. Συζητάμε τα πάντα ως κύριοι και πάντα κριτικάρουμε το λάθος. Τα γραφόμενα υπάρχουν και μένουν, κάνε έναν κόπο πριν ξαμολήσεις την οποιαδήποτε επίθεση, να ξέρεις με ποιους μιλάς.

----------


## BlindG

> Η εντύπωση ότι ο ποδηλάτης βρίσκεται πάντοτε στο δρόμο για λιγότερο σοβαρό λόγο απ' ό,τι οι υπόλοιποι χρήστες της οδού, είναι κατά τη γνώμη λανθασμένη.


Πάμε πάλι:
Άφησε το κήρυγμα για το γιατί βρίσκονται οι ποδηλάτες στο δρόμο. Δεν έπιασα αυτό.
Είπα πως οι μικροί δρόμοι έχουν σταματά/ξεκίνα και γι'αυτό δεν τους προτιμάτε. Λογικό μεν, αλλά οι μεγάλοι δρόμοι δεν είναι για εσάς (εξ'ίσου λογικό άσχετα αν καλύπτεστε από νομικίστικες ανοησίες).


Και για τα υπόλοιπα που έγραψες:
*ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΗ "ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΗ"*. Είναι ΠΟΛΗ. Αν δε σας αρέσει, υπάρχουν τα *ΧΩΡΙΑ*. Ήσυχοι δρόμοι, μονοπάτια και δάση για να βολτάρετε όσο θέλετε. Αφήστε τις πόλεις να είναι πόλεις. 







> Οπότε φαντάζομαι εσύ δεν έχεις ούτε κλιματιστικό στο σπίτι, ούτε γείτονες, έχεις γεμίζει με μόνωση τοίχους πατώματα, 4πλά τζάμια κλπ γιατί πολύ απλά, αν τα 45dB ενοχλούν, μάλλον δεν θα έχεις κοιμηθεί ποτέ.


Που το κατάλαβες οτι δεν έχω κοιμηθεί ποτέ; Από τα νεύρα;  :Mr. Green: 
Μόλις απέκτησα σχέση με κλιματιστικά σε εργασιακό χώρο, αν και δεν το ήθελα. 
Επίσης, ναι, κάτι ξέρω από μονώσεις.





> Δεν είναι το να λες "Από Τύχη Ζείτε". Είναι ο τρόπος που το λες. Μπορείς να πεις κάτι και να εκφραστεί με σωστό και σοβαρό τρόπο. Είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι να προκαλέσεις ήθελες, όχι να προβληματίσεις ούτε να περάσεις κάποιο μήνυμα. Έγραψες πριν "Δεν μιλάτε ελληνικά". Οπότε ευτυχώς που ξέρεις εσύ και μαθαίνουμε.


Ξαναείπα:
Όταν μίλησα ευγενικά, έφαγα την ίδια πόρτα.
Πες μου εσύ γιατί να είμαι ευγενικός, ενώ η κατάσταση είναι οριακή.





> Στην πρώτη πρόταση χρησιμοποιείς λάθος πρόσωπο. Όπως έχω πει, πολλές φορές έχουμε κριτικάρει άτομα που παίρνουν ένα ποδήλατο μόνο και μόνο για να σουλατσάρουν. Συν ότι προσωπικά, το παραπάνω τσουβάλιασμα με προσβάλει. Θα σου πω ότι προσωπικά, το ποδήλατο μου είναι το κύριο μέσο μεταφοράς. Δεν έχω επιλογή. Δεν μπορώ να συντηρήσω αυτοκίνητο και λόγω της οικονομικής κατάστασης ούτε το σπίτι μου ούτε την άνεργη κοπέλα μου. Επέλεξα να κάνω όλες τις μετακινήσεις μου με ποδήλατο, να ψωνίζω με ποδήλατο, να πηγαίνω στη δουλειά μου με ποδήλατο, να πηγαίνω για μπάνιο με ποδήλατο. Καταφέραμε έτσι να μπορούμε κουτσοστραβά να ζούμε και να μπορούμε έστω και 4 ημέρες τον χρόνο να πάω σε ένα μέρος για διακοπές έστω και αν έπρεπε να μετακινούμαστε με ΚΤΕΛ. Τις διαδρομές τις 'χαράζω' πάντα με γνώμονα την ασφάλεια μου αλλά και την μικρότερη δυνατή πρόκληση ανησυχίας σε οδηγούς και παρακώλυσης συγκοινωνίας.


Επειδή το ρίχνεις εκεί λοιπόν, να *ξαναμαναεπαναλάβω* πως σέβομαι απεριόριστα τον συνειδητοποιημένο ποδηλάτη που ποδηλατεί για άσκηση, πόσο μάλλον όταν έχει επιλέξει να κάνει το ποδήλατο *εργαλείο* (όπως είναι και τα ΙΧ μεταφορικά).

Εμφανώς, αυτοί οι ποδηλάτες δεν αποτελούν το πρόβλημα στην κατάσταση. Το πρόβλημα το αποτελούν οι τρεντομοδατοχίπηδες οι οποίοι κρατούν ότι τους συμφέρει από αυτά που τους λέτε ("Ο νόμος σας κατοχυρώνει να βρίσκεστε σε μεγάλους δρόμους") και πετάνε τα υπόλοιπα στη θάλασσα.

διάβασε και παρακάτω.




> Να στο πω αλλιώς, "Τσουβαλιάζες". Βάζεις σε μια εικόνα άπαντες, όσοι γράφουν εδώ μέσα λες και δεν υπάρχουν σωστοί ποδηλάτες. Οι κακοί ποδηλάτες σε αυτό το forum, πιστεύω ότι είναι η εξαίρεση. Συζητάμε τα πάντα ως κύριοι και πάντα κριτικάρουμε το λάθος. Τα γραφόμενα υπάρχουν και μένουν, κάνε έναν κόπο πριν ξαμολήσεις την οποιαδήποτε επίθεση, να ξέρεις με ποιους μιλάς.


*ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ* και τσουβαλιάζω.
Όσο οι ποδηλάτες ήταν λίγοι και συνειδητοποιημένοι, το πρόβλημα λυνόταν στα γρήγορα: 
Απέφευγαν μεγάλους δρόμους ή όταν τους επέλεγαν, ήταν δίπλα στο ρείθρο του πεζοδρομίου, οπότε λυνόταν πιο εύκολα το πρόβλημα και χωρίς εντάσεις.
Ομοίως, όταν έβλεπες και κανένα ποδηλάτη να πηγαίνει ανάποδα σε μονόδρομο ή να αγνοεί τη σήμανση, έλεγες "οκ, ποδηλάτης είναι ασ'τον".
Ομοίως, ΑΝ έβλεπες ποδηλάτη στην παραλιακή στις 3 ξημερώματα Σαββάτου, έλεγες "Οκ, δε θέλει τη ζωή του, ας προσπεράσω για να μη μου φάει και τη δική μου" και έληγε εκεί.

Τώρα όμως δεν είναι έτσι.
Τώρα *είστε ΠΟΛΛΟΙ*. Και όταν είστε ΠΟΛΛΟΙ, αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα.
Γιατί δεν μπορεί να βλέπω ποδηλάτες με ποδήλατα των 1000 ευρώ, αϊπόντια στ'αφτιά και αϊφώνια στα χέρια (ε ναι) και αυτό είναι πλέον σχεδόν καθημερινό φαινόμενο, να ποδηλατούν με ζιγκ-ζαγκ μέσα στη λωρίδα επί της Λ. Συγγρού, βράδυ, κάπου αρχίζεις να μην έχεις υπομονή.

Και δε μου αρκεί το οτι 3 στους 10 ποδηλάτες είναι καλοί. Οι υπόλοιποι είναι ανόητοι και ισχύει ΚΑΙ εδώ η Δημοκρατία που λέει πως όταν 7 στους 10 είναι ανόητοι, τον χαρακτηρισμό τον κερδίζουν όλοι μαζί.

Αντί λοιπόν να χαραμίζεις την ώρα σου για να μου υποδείξεις ποιά είναι τα δικά μου τα λάθη, χαραμίστε ώρα *ΕΔΩ* για να γράφετε τα κακώς κείμενά σας.


Και εφόσον *πρέπει* να αποσυρθώ από το thread (θυμάσαι που σου είπα πως η Συντονιστική έχει μάτια και εδώ;  :Wink:  ), αν θες/θέλετε να κρατήσετε κάτι, κρατήστε αυτό:

Ο τετράτροχος έχει την άνεση να είναι τεμπέλης και αλαζόνας στο δρόμο. Η ζωή του κινδυνεύει λιγότερο. Ο μηχανοκίνητος δίτροχος, είναι ένα σκαλί πιο κάτω. Πρέπει να προβλέπει όλες τις βλακείες των τετράτροχων αλλά τουλάχιστον έχει την ιπποδύναμη που μπορεί να τον βοηθήσει και να ξεφύγει -κατά περίπτωση πάντα-. Ο ποδηλάτης είναι στο τελευταίο σκαλί. Είναι έρμαιο των πάντων. Δεν έχει υποδύναμη να ξεφύγει, δεν τον υπολογίζουν (ναι ναι, καθίστε να κλαίγεστε για το αν είναι νόμιμο ή σωστό και να κάνετε συγκρίσεις με το "εξωτερικό" -γιατί εκεί είναι *ΟΛΑ ΤΕ-ΛΕΙ-Α* (κούνια που σας κούναγε)), πολλές φορές δεν φαίνεται (ειδικά τα βράδια) και αν γίνει η στραβή, είναι σίγουρο πως θα την πληρώσει άσχημα.

- - - Updated - - -

Είχα πει οτι θα αποσυρθώ και το τηρώ.

Απλώς να εκφράσω τη λύπη μου για την πόλωση του παρακάτω που έπεσε στην αντίληψή μου.

http://www.podilates.gr/node/30749

Παιδιά δεν πάμε μπροστά έτσι  :Sad:

----------


## ipo

Διάβασες τις εισηγήσεις στις οποίες παραπέμπει; Γράφουν αρκετά σωστά πράγματα σχετικά με την υπέρμετρη ενθάρρυνση της χρήσης Ι.Χ. αυτοκινήτων, την έλλειψη συγκοινωνιακών υποδομών και την υποβάθμιση της κυκλοφορίας των πεζών σε βάρος των Ι.Χ.. Επειδή περπατάω πολύ, έχω παρατηρήσει ότι για να κάνω μία συγκεκριμένη διαδρομή στο κέντρο της Αθήνας, χρειάζομαι περισσότερο χρόνο σε αναμονή στα φανάρια για τους πεζούς, παρά στο περπάτημα.

Μεγάλο μέρος της ελληνικής επικράτειας έχει στηθεί για τη χρήση αυτοκινήτου, ενώ θα έπρεπε να είχαν γίνει τα πάντα για τη δημιουργία συγκοινωνιακών υποδομών (τραμ, λεωφορειολωρίδες, σιδηροδρομικό δίκτυο) και φυσικά τη διευκόλυνση των πεζών και την προάσπιση της ασφάλειας όλων των χρηστών του δρόμου.

----------


## BlindG

Δεν μπορώ να πω οτι με ενδιαφέρανε οι εισηγήσεις.
Με την ορολογία του "βασικού" άρθρου να παίζει μεταξύ χούντας, δικτατορίας κτλ, μου έφυγε το ενδιαφέρον.

Είναι γνωστό πως όροι όπως χούντα, δικτατορία, κρεμάλες κτλ, έχουν ευρεία χρήση, *δυστυχώς* στις μέρες μας, από διάφορους ανιστόρητους, που δείχνουν έτσι και το επίπεδό τους  :Sad:

----------


## ipo

Συμφωνώ ότι ο τόνος είναι υπέρ το δέον επαναστατικός και αφαιρεί από τη δυναμική των επιχειρημάτων.

----------


## ipo

Σχετικά με αυτό που λέγαμε για ποδηλάτες που ενοχλούν. Απάλευτος ο τύπος.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=312_1375379869

----------


## WAntilles

Περιστατικό που συνέβη όσο έλειπα από την Αθήνα σε επαρχιακό μεν, τουριστικό μέρος δε:

Σε δρόμο διπλής κατεύθυνσης, με μία λωρίδα κυκλοφορίας ανά κατεύθυνση και διπλή γραμμή, περπατώ ανάντη (αυτό είναι κανόνας για ασφαλέστερους πεζούς) της κυκλοφορίας, σε ευθύ κομμάτι της οδού που έχει μεν ένα στενό πεζοδρόμιο, αλλά κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι καταλαμβάνεται κατά το ήμισυ από ένα άσκοπο δέντρο, ή την ταμπέλα της στάσης λεωφορείου κλπ., οπότε η μόνη λύση είναι αναγκαστικά ο πεζός να περπατά στο αριστερό άκρο του οδοστρώματος.

*Είναι νύχτα (22:00)*, οπότε έχω απέναντί μου (μπροστά) και το flare από τα φώτα των αυτοκινήτων.

Φοράω άσπρο t-shirt και ανοιχτό μπεζ παντελονάκι.

Κάποια στιγμή βλέπω κίνηση ενός μεγάλου μαύρου όγκου πολύ κοντά μου (είναι ζήτημα αν είχα 2 δευτ. για να τον αποφύγω) και πετάγομαι αριστερά να κολλήσω στο πλάι του αριστερού παρκαρισμένου αυτοκινήτου.

Αμέσως περνά σύριζα δίπλα μου ένας τρεντομοδάτος μ@λ@λ@ς ποδηλάτης, με κράνος μεν, αλλά τί να το κάνω;

- δεν είχε φως μπροστά
- κράνος σκούρο κόκκινο
*- μαύρο παντελονάκι
- πολύ σκούρο γκρι ή πολύ σκούρο μπλε t-shirt, οπότε πρακτικά είναι μαύρα αυτή την ώρα*

Γιατί άργησα τόσο πολύ να τον πάρω χαμπάρι;

Μα γιατί όντας ένα με τη νύχτα (μαύρο και πολύ σκούρο μπλε, και χωρίς φως μπροστά), και έχοντας πρακτικά μηδενική συνιστώσα κίνησης αριστερά ή δεξιά (αφού κινούταν ακριβώς προς εμένα), και αφού το ανθρώπινο μάτι αντιλαμβάνεται καταρχήν και πριν απ' όλα την κίνηση...

Κατά τύχη τον είδα 2 δευτ. πριν πέσει πάνω μου, γιατί μερικά μέτρα πίσω μου ο δρόμος είχε (γι' αυτόν) αριστερή στροφή, οπότε άρχισε λίγο να γέρνει το σώμα του και κινείται ελαφρώς προς τα δεξιά μου. Αλλιώς ούτε και τότε θα τον είχα δει.

Το τί στόλισμα έφαγε από μένα φυσικά, φωναχτά, δεν λέγεται.

*Κάποιοι από εσάς είναι πολύ επικίνδυνοι και πρέπει να σας μπαγλαρώσουνε και να λιώσουνε σε υδραυλική πρέσσα το ποδήλατο και όλα τα συμπαρομαρτούντα. Και να σας αφαιρέσουνε δια βίου τη δυνατότητα χρήσης ποδηλάτου.*



*ΥΓ: Αλήθεια, γιατί δεν υπάρχει δίπλωμα ποδηλάτου; Πώς ξέρουμε ότι ένας που καβαλά ποδήλατο και βγαίνει στις οδούς, γνωρίζει να διαβάζει τις κάθε λογής σημάνσεις;*

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Του είπες ότι είσαι συγκοινωνιολόγος;

----------


## ipo

Θα συμφωνήσω με πολλά από τα παραπάνω. Κατ' αρχάς, ποδηλάτης τη νύχτα χωρίς φώτα μπροστά και πίσω, είναι χάρος. Υποβάλλει τον εαυτό του και τους άλλους χρήστες της οδού σε σημαντικό κίνδυνο. Σε ποδηλατοβόλτες που πηγαίνω, το τονίζω συνεχώς σε συμποδηλάτες. Αν κυκλοφορούν τη νύχτα, τα φώτα είναι πιο σημαντικά και από το κράνος. Έτσι κι αλλιώς το κόστος και των δύο φώτων είναι κάτω από 10€. Καλό είναι να υπάρχουν πάντοτε στο ποδήλατο φώτα, διότι μπορεί σε κάποια διαδρομή να υπάρξει καθυστέρηση και να νυχτώσει.




> Άρθρo 76
> *Φώτα πoδηλάτων*
> 1. Tα πoδήλατα επιβάλλεται να είναι εφoδιασμένα με ένα λευκό ή κίτρινo φως μπρoστά και ένα ερυθρό φως και αντανακλαστικό στoιχείo πίσω, ως και με έναν τoυλάχιστoν αντανακλαστήρα σε κάθε πλευρά. Oμoίως αντανακλαστικό στoιχείo κίτρινoυ χρώματoς επιβάλλεται να τoπoθετείται σε κάθεπoδoμoχλό.
> Eξαιρoύνται της υπoχρέωσης να φέρoυν τα ως άνω φώτα, εφόσoν δεν κυκλoφoρoύν τη νύκτα, τα πoδήλατα των oπoίων η διάμετρoς τρoχoύ δεν υπερβαίνει τα 500 χιλιoστά, τα αγωνιστικά και τα oρειβατικά πoδήλατα.
> 
> 2. Αυτός που θέτει σε κυκλοφορία, καθώς και αυτός που οδηγεί ποδήλατο, το οποίο δεν είναι εφοδιασμένο με τα πιο πάνω προβλεπόμενα φώτα και αντανακλαστικά στοιχεία, που να λειτουργούν σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του άρθρου αυτού τιμωρείται με διοικητικό πρόστιμο σαράντα (40,00) ευρώ


Επίσης και για τους πεζούς είναι σημαντικά τα ανοικτόχρωμα ρούχα και αν είναι δυνατόν ανακλαστικά στοιχεία. Ειδικά με την κατάσταση με τα ανύπαρκτα πεζοδρόμια ή τα κατειλημμένα από αμάξια. Έχω δει πολλές φορές πεζούς με φωτάκια πάνω τους, τα οποία τους κάνουν ορατούς από εκατοντάδες μέτρα. Όταν βγαίνω για τρέξιμο βράδυ φοράω στα χέρια ή στα πόδια ανακλαστικές λωρίδες. Όποιος έχει οδηγήσει αμάξι νύχτα, καταλαβαίνει πόσο δεν φαίνονται οι πεζοί με σκουρόχρωμα ρούχα και φυσικά οι ποδηλάτες χωρίς φώτα.


Σημαντικό είναι και το ζήτημα της οδικής παιδείας για πεζούς και ποδηλάτες. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να κυκλοφορεί στο δρόμο κάποιος που δεν κατανοεί την οδική σήμανση, την προτεραιότητα ή ακόμα χειρότερα δεν αντιλαμβάνεται τη σπουδαιότητά της.

----------


## protsimer

Όλα συνοψίζονται στη λογική "Δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά".

Εμείς (κι εγώ μέσα) οι ποδηλάτες συχνά νιώθουμε "ευνοούμενοι" του ΚΟΚ και περνάμε κόκκινα φανάρια ή πάμε αντίθετα σε μονόδρομο ή δεν βάζουμε κανένα φως τη νύχτα. -> no one bats an eye. 
Αν ένας αυτοκινητιστής οδηγεί έτσι. -> everyone loses their minds. #serial killer, #gkazofonias, #psycho κλπ.

Αν θέλεις να σε σέβονται στον δρόμο, ξεκίνα πρώτα να σέβεσαι τους άλλους.

----------


## manicx

Νομικά, πρέπει το ποδήλατο να έχει ανακλαστικά στοιχεία και στο πλάι, όχι μόνο μπρος-πίσω. Ουσιαστικά είτε τα κλασσικά πλαστικά ανακλαστικά στις ακτίνες, είτε ανακλαστική λωρίδα στο λάστιχο. Επίσης σημαντικό είναι το κουδουνάκι αν και οι περισσότεροι το σνομπάρουν (προσωπικά χωρίς κουδουνάκι νιώθω τρομερά ανασφαλής). Συμφωνώ ότι για να κυκλοφορήσει κάποιος με ποδήλατο θα πρέπει να έχει είτε δίπλωμα μηχανής είτε αυτοκινήτου η κάτι που να αποδεικνύει ότι έχει γνώση όλων των σημάτων.

----------


## BlindG

> Εμείς (κι εγώ μέσα) οι ποδηλάτες συχνά νιώθουμε "ευνοούμενοι" του ΚΟΚ και περνάμε κόκκινα φανάρια


Δυστυχώς δεν είστε οι μόνοι.
Κατά περίπτωση τον ποδηλάτη μπορώ να τον "συγχωρέσω" (ave moi) όταν κάνει τέτοια.

Το *μεγάλο* πρόβλημα όμως, είναι οι σκουτεράδες. Όπως πολύ σωστά είπε ο φίλος που κάναμε την "πλάκα" πριν μερικές μέρες, με κάθε σκούτερ, προφανώς παίρνεις και μια κάρτα που λέει οτι όλα τα φανάρια είναι πράσινα όταν καβαλάς σκουτερ. Εκεί να δείτε χάλι.

Αλλά ας μην αρχίσω... ΠΑΛΙ....

----------


## Tiven

Δεν θα δικαιολογήσω τον σκουτερά ή τον παπιά ή τον μηχανόβιο ακριβώς αλλά τουλάχιστον εκείνοι έχουν μία αναθεματισμένη ενεργητική ασφάλεια. Έχουν λίγη ταχύτητα να φύγουν γρήγορα, καλύτερα φρένα επίσης (με εξαίρεση τα σκούτερ και τα μικροσκοπικά τροχίδια τους). Φυσικά φαίνονται και καλύτερα (αν έχουν λάμπες που να λειτουργούν...).

----------


## Avatar_GR

Υπάρχουν καλοί και κακοί ποδηλάτες. Όπως υπάρχουν καλοί και κακοί οδηγοί αυτοκινήτων. Μην τα ρίχνετε όλα στους ποδηλάτες!

----------


## manicx

Για να ευθυμήσουμε και λίγο

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPbhsjuysMo

----------


## PopManiac

Off Topic





> Για να ευθυμήσουμε και λίγο
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPbhsjuysMo


Όπως γράφει και στα σχόλια, στο σημείο εκείνο λίγο αφηρημένος, λίγο άσχετος να είναι κανείς και μπαίνει εύκολα σχετικά στο αντίθετο ρεύμα. Να μην λέω ψέμματα, για κλάσματα δευτερολέπτου όταν οδήγησα για πρώτη φορά σε εκείνα τα μέρη μετά από χρόνια, μπερδεύτηκα κι εγώ αλλά για κλάσματα  :Wink:

----------


## hedgehog

Πριν από αρκετά χρόνια, παραλίγο θα την πατούσα στον περιφερειακό της Θεσσαλονίκης.
Από Αθήνα πήγαινα για Σέρρες και έφτασα προς τα 'κει ξημερώματα.
μπήκα στον περιφερειακό, ο οποίος ήταν άδειος, κανένα αμάξι... (ήταν και καινούριος, δεν ξέρω καν αν είχε παραδοθεί σε όλο του το μήκος)
λίγο παρακάτω είδα στην άσφαλτο ζωγραφισμένα βέλη να δείχνουν εμένα  :Scared: 
πρώτη μου αντίδραση να πιάσω δεξιά, μέχρι να σκεφτώ πως το δικό μου δεξιά είναι η ταχείας του άλλου, οπότε αρχίζω να πηγαίνω προς τα αριστερά, προσπαθώντας να θυμηθώ πόση ώρα πριν είχα περάσει έξοδο, που και πως θα μπορούσα να έχω κάνει μαλακία, να καταλάβω τι στο καλό έγινε
Ήμουν έτοιμος να κάνω επί τόπου αναστροφή, όταν τελικά φάνηκε δεύτερο αμάξι κινούμενο στην ίδια κατεύθυνση με εμένα. (ο καψερός μου κόρναρε και με πέρασε από τα δεξιά, καθώς είχα μπει πλέον στην αριστερή με alarm και ρυθμούς χελώνας προσπαθώντας να σκεφτώ τι να κάνω!)

Τελικά ήμουν σωστά, απλά είχαν μείνει τα βέλη βαμμένα στην άσφαλτο από κάποια φάση που 'χαν ρίξει λόγω έργων την κίνηση του αντίθετου ρεύματος στο συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι  :Wall: 

Αν δεν είχε τύχει να περάσει ο τύπος, πιθανότατα θα είχα κάνει αναστροφή με ότι μπορεί να ακολουθούσε!

βασικά όσα χρόνια οδηγώ, όσα km έχω κάνει, ότι τρακαρίσματα και αν έχω ζήσει, δεν έχω ξαναφοβηθεί τόσο...

----------


## tsigarid

Ποδήλατο κατάλληλο για εθνική οδό

----------


## nm96027

Με μεγάλη περηφάνια παρουσιάζω στην ομήγυρη την χθεσινή μου ποδηλατοβόλτα μέχρι τα σύνορα της χώρας. 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BxD9...VkM0xocGs/edit

Η άνοδος ξεκίνησε από το Λουτράκι Αλμωπίας (οι βορειοελλαδίτες είναι μάλλον γνώστες των Λουτρών) σε υψόμετρο 350 μέτρων για να τελειώσει στα σύνορα της χώρας σε υψόμετρο 1750 μέτρων μετά από 4 ώρες (μαζί με στάσεις). Η συνολική διαδρομή ήταν περίπου 20km με τα 16 από αυτά να είναι χωματόδρομος. Τελικός προορισμός ήταν το λεγόμενο Ντόμπρο Πόλε, ένας τυρφώνας (πρώην κρατήρας ηφαιστείου) διαμέτρου 1km. Ήταν μια πολύ ωραία εμπειρία γιατι σχεδόν όλη η διαδρομή γίνεται μέσα από πυκνό δάσος με καστανιές, οξιές και πλατάνια. 

Στην καταγραφή υπάρχει η κάθοδο και όχι η άνοδος, γιατί στην άνοδο από τις πολλές στάσεις για νερό χάθηκαν κάποια κομμάτια της διαδρομής (πατούσα pause όταν σταματούσα, και μετά ξεχνούσα να ενεργοποιήσω και πάλι την καταγραφή.

Μερικές φωτογραφίες. 





Αυτό που βλέπετε εδώ είναι τα σύνορα μας με τα Σκόπια. Απλά τσιμεντένια πασσαλάκια (πυραμίδες). Αν δεν έχεις το google maps δεν καταλαβαίνεις πως αλλάζεις χώρα.

----------


## Zus

:Clap:

----------


## ipo

Μπράβο! Μόνος σου πήγες;

1400 μέτρα υψομετρικό μέσα σε 20 χιλιόμετρα σε χώμα, θέλει γερά πόδια.

----------


## nm96027

> Μπράβο! Μόνος σου πήγες;
> 
> 1400 μέτρα υψομετρικό μέσα σε 20 χιλιόμετρα σε χώμα, θέλει γερά πόδια.


Μόνος, ναι. Δεν ξέρω αν έχω γερά πόδια πάντως η επιστροφή θέλει γερά χέρια και καλές αναρτήσεις. χεχε!

Να σας πω την αλήθεια, αν και δεν το συνηθίζω, υποκλίθηκα χθες στην Vodafone αφού είχα σήμα καθόλη την διάρκεια της διαδρομής. Αυτός ο παράγοντας είναι αρκετά σημαντικός γιατί όταν κάνεις τέτοιες παλαβομάρες μόνος σου, μέσα σε ένα έρημο βουνό δεν ξέρεις ποτέ τι μπορεί να σου τύχει.

----------


## Zus

Δεν θα πήγαινα μόνος σε τέτοια μέρη. 3 άτομα και πάνω.

Εδώ μερικά χλμ έξω από την πόλη και βρίσκομαι σε κάτι περίεργες περιοχές που μερικές φορές δεν γνωρίζω, και μου είναι κάπως...  :Thinking:

----------


## nm96027

> Δεν θα πήγαινα μόνος σε τέτοια μέρη. 3 άτομα και πάνω.
> 
> Εδώ μερικά χλμ έξω από την πόλη και βρίσκομαι σε κάτι περίεργες περιοχές που μερικές φορές δεν γνωρίζω, και μου είναι κάπως...


Σαφέστατα δεν κινδυνεύεις από ανθρώπους είτε από ζώο, εκτός από τα τσομπανόσκυλα. Το ζήτημα είναι μην πχ πέσεις στραμπουλήξεις κανά πόδι κανά χέρι και μετά δεν μπορείς να φωνάξεις κανέναν. Αυτό είναι το ζήτημα. 

Για τα ζώα, παρότι το Καιμακτσαλάν βρίθει από λύκους ενώ πλέον έχουν καταγραφεί και 4-5 αρκούδες είναι μάλλον απίθανο να επιτεθούν σε άνθρωπο, ειδικά μέρα-μεσημέρι. Λίγο τα τσομπανόσκυλα φοβάμαι όχι τόσο ότι θα με δαγκώσουν, όσο ότι αν πεταχτεί κάποιο ξαφνικά και φάω καμιά τούμπα. Αυτό με προβληματίζει...

----------


## euri

Εμένα θα με προβλημάτιζε τι θα πάθαινε το τσομπανόσκυλο αν σε δάγκωνε  :Mr. Green: 

Sent from my supah dupah phone using Forum Runner

----------


## nm96027

> Εμένα θα με προβλημάτιζε τι θα πάθαινε το τσομπανόσκυλο αν σε δάγκωνε 
> 
> Sent from my supah dupah phone using Forum Runner


Θα έβαζε VDSL μετά...

----------


## ipo

:ROFL:

----------


## tsigarid

Πως την παλεύετε με τα σκυλιά στην εξοχή... Τις προάλλες πήγα για τρέξιμο σε ένα χωριό και πήγαν να με φάνε...

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Πως την παλεύετε με τα σκυλιά στην εξοχή... Τις προάλλες πήγα για τρέξιμο σε ένα χωριό και πήγαν να με φάνε...


 :Razz:   :Laughing: 


*Spoiler:*

----------


## BlindG

Hold your horses και βάλ'τε τα πιστόλια στα θηκάρια.

Διάβασον μεν, πάταξον δε.


Την Τετάρτη (ή την Πέμπτη;... Νομίζω Τετάρτη ήταν), *μέρα μεσημέρι* (ναι, το τονίζω έχει σημασία) -θα ήταν 15:00 και κάτι- στη Λ. Συγγρού στο ύψος της διασταύρωσης με τη Φρατζή (Αν. Ζίννη) γίνεται το εξής τραγελαφικό:
Mercedes ταξι που κατεβαίνει τη Συγγρού, για άγνωστο λόγο αγνοεί παντελώς το κόκκινο φανάρι και γκαζώνει. Εκείνη την ώρα, ένα μικρό αυτοκίνητο Nissan Note (κάτι σαν golf/yaris κτλ)  ερχόταν νόμιμα με πράσινο από τη Φρατζή θέλοντας να περάσει απέναντι στη Ζίννη με πορεία προς Ακρόπολη.

Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν το εξής απλό:
Η Mercedes χτυπάει το Note ακριβώς πάνω στη διασταύρωση, λοξοδρομεί προς τα δεξιά, καβαλάει πεζοδρόμιο σπάζοντας τα κολωνάκια και σταματάει σε τσιμεντοκολώνα δομής του γωνιακού κτιρίου, χωρίς να της κάνει ζημιά, μόλις 1-1.5 μέτρα από την είσοδο του γωνιακού sex-shop.
Το δε Nissan Note, φέρνει *ΔΥΟ* περιφορές στον άξονά του και σταματάει 20 περίπου μέτρα μακριά, κάθετα στο δρόμο.

Πάρ'τε βαθειά ανάσα:
Αμφότεροι οδηγοί βγήκαν από τα οχήματα χωρίς γρατζουνιά. (Σημειώστε: Ο οδηγός του Note ήταν στην αριστερή πλευρά του οχήματος ενώ η Mercedes τον χτύπησε δεξιά)

Σκάσανε αερόσακοι, η Mercedes αχρηστεύτηκε (όλο το μπροστινό τμήμα άχρηστο) και το Note κατέστη μάλλον άχρηστο και αυτό καθώς το χτύπημα του πήρε και την δεξιά ρόδα και την έσπρωξε μέσα, χαλώντας -κατά πάσα πιθανότητα- όλο το σύστημα.

Αυτά  :Smile:

----------


## frap

Έχεις δίκιο, αν δεν είχαν αερόσακους τα αυτοκίνητα, ή το χτύπημα ήταν αριστερά θα είχαμε θύματα.
Επίσης κι αν οποιοδήποτε από τα δύο εμπλεκόμενα οχήματα ήταν δίτροχο ή φορτηγό.

Η παράβαση ερυθρού σηματοδότη πρέπει να τιμωρείται με ευνουχισμό το λιγότερο...
Κάτι ξέρουν έξω που έχουν την κάμερα ακριβώς από πάνω και κόβουν κ@λους κανονικά.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Αυτόν τον καιρό είμαι στη Νέα Υόρκη και έχω αρχίσει να τα παίρνω με τους τοπικούς ποδηλάτες. 

Για να μην νομίζετε ότι είναι Ελληνική πατέντα η παραβίαση του ΚΟΚ, και εδώ γίνονται τα ίδια (και πολύ πιθανόν και χειρότερα). Να δω ποδηλάτη να έχει κόκκινο και να σταματήσει (όχι να σε αποφύγει στα 20-30 εκατοστά) ώστε να περάσει ο πεζός που έχει πράσινο και τι στο Θεό. Καλά οι Γερμανοί που είναι σπάστες αλλά ακόμα και οι Γάλλοι που είναι γνωστοί σταρχιδιστές σε τέτοια θέματα, δείχνουν περισσότερο σεβασμό στον πεζό από ότι οι Νεοϋορκέζοι.

Ειδική κατηγορία είναι οι ντελιβεράδες. Αυτοί δεν παίζονται. Έχουν βάλει ηλεκτρικό μοτέρ με μπαταρία πάνω στο ποδήλατο και είναι ο αθόρυβος χάρος. Πάνε γρήγορα (λόγω του μοτερ), είναι αθόρυβοι (οπότε δεν τους περιμένεις) και κάνουν τα πάντα! Παραβιάζουν κόκκινα, πάνε πάνω σε πεζοδρόμια, ανάποδα σε μονόδρομους κλπ. Τις τελευταίες μέρες όταν έχω πράσινο ως πεζός πάω επιδεικτικά να περάσω αλλά ακόμα και εκεί με γράφουν στ'αρχίδια τους και θα πάνε να περάσουν πριν από εμένα κάνοντας ελιγμό. Τα έχω πάρει τόσο πολύ με τους συγκεκριμένους που σκέφτομαι σοβαρά στον επόμενο που θα παραβιάσει κόκκινο και θα μου κόψει το δρόμο να του ρίξω κλωτσιά στη ρόδα για να πέσει κάτω. Και ας παίξω μπουνιές μετά. Ούτως ή άλλως και αυτοί σε αυτό ποντάρουν και αποθρασύνονται, ότι κανένας δεν θα προλάβει να αντιδράσει ή δεν θα φέρει την κατάσταση στα άκρα.

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Αυτόν τον καιρό είμαι στη Νέα Υόρκη και έχω αρχίσει να τα παίρνω με τους τοπικούς ποδηλάτες. 
> 
> Για να μην νομίζετε ότι είναι Ελληνική πατέντα η παραβίαση του ΚΟΚ, και εδώ γίνονται τα ίδια (και πολύ πιθανόν και χειρότερα). Να δω ποδηλάτη να έχει κόκκινο και να σταματήσει (όχι να σε αποφύγει στα 20-30 εκατοστά) ώστε να περάσει ο πεζός που έχει πράσινο και τι στο Θεό. Καλά οι Γερμανοί που είναι σπάστες αλλά ακόμα και οι Γάλλοι που είναι γνωστοί σταρχιδιστές σε τέτοια θέματα, δείχνουν περισσότερο σεβασμό στον πεζό από ότι οι Νεοϋορκέζοι.
> 
> Ειδική κατηγορία είναι οι ντελιβεράδες. Αυτοί δεν παίζονται. Έχουν βάλει ηλεκτρικό μοτέρ με μπαταρία πάνω στο ποδήλατο και είναι ο αθόρυβος χάρος. Πάνε γρήγορα (λόγω του μοτερ), είναι αθόρυβοι (οπότε δεν τους περιμένεις) και κάνουν τα πάντα! Παραβιάζουν κόκκινα, πάνε πάνω σε πεζοδρόμια, ανάποδα σε μονόδρομους κλπ. Τις τελευταίες μέρες όταν έχω πράσινο ως πεζός πάω επιδεικτικά να περάσω αλλά ακόμα και εκεί με γράφουν στ'αρχίδια τους και θα πάνε να περάσουν πριν από εμένα κάνοντας ελιγμό. Τα έχω πάρει τόσο πολύ με τους συγκεκριμένους που σκέφτομαι σοβαρά στον επόμενο που θα παραβιάσει κόκκινο και θα μου κόψει το δρόμο να του ρίξω κλωτσιά στη ρόδα για να πέσει κάτω. Και ας παίξω μπουνιές μετά. Ούτως ή άλλως και αυτοί σε αυτό ποντάρουν και αποθρασύνονται, ότι κανένας δεν θα προλάβει να αντιδράσει ή δεν θα φέρει την κατάσταση στα άκρα.


μια απο τα ιδια στο Λονδινο απλως δεν εχουν μοτερακια...Μιλαμε την εχουν δει pro στο κεντρο (lester sq/picaddili κοκ)

----------


## Giorgos18

Εδω Εδιμβουργο ειναι 50-50.

Αρκετοι φορανε παντα κρανος, μπουφαν φωσφοριζε με διακριτικα κλπ.

Υπαρχει μια σχετικη αδιαφορια για τον πεζο, αλλα οχι σε εκνευριστικο βαθμο.

----------


## tsigarid

Στη Νέα Υόρκη οι ντελιβεράδες με ποδήλατο (ηλεκτρικό ή μη) είναι πιο επικίνδυνοι και από τους ταξιτζήδες, τι λέμε τώρα... 

Η νέα γενιά κινδύνου για τους ποδηλάτες είναι αυτοί που νοικιάζουν τα ποδήλατα με την ώρα μέσω του bike sharing program. Ο χάρος βγήκε παγανιά, λόγω απειρίας, όχι προκλητικής συμπεριφοράς.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Η νέα γενιά κινδύνου για τους ποδηλάτες είναι αυτοί που νοικιάζουν τα ποδήλατα με την ώρα μέσω του bike sharing program. Ο χάρος βγήκε παγανιά, λόγω απειρίας, όχι προκλητικής συμπεριφοράς.


Ναι αυτοί είναι συνήθως πιο διακριτικοί. Ακόμα και τις παραβάσεις τις κάνουν με κάποια ανασφάλεια και όχι με τσαμπουκά όπως οι ντελιβεράδες. Παραπάνω τα είχα πάρει κυρίως με τους ντελιβεράδες και ίσως υπερέβαλα για τους υπόλοιπους. Πάντως δεν βλέπω πολλούς "κανονικούς ποδηλάτες" (με το δικό τους ποδήλατο). Το ~80% είναι είτε ντελιβεράδες είτε με τα ενοικιαζόμενα ποδήλατα του δήμου.

----------


## Zus

Οι ποδηλάτες βγάζουν συχνά κόμπλεξ στο δρόμο. Απωθημένα από τα κόμπλεξ που βγάζουν οι οδηγοί σε αυτούς, είτε ως πεζούς είτε πάνω στο ποδήλατο.

----------


## alekan

I'm an evil alien
I am BlindG in New Yooooork

----------


## ipo

> Οι ποδηλάτες βγάζουν συχνά κόμπλεξ στο δρόμο. Απωθημένα από τα κόμπλεξ που βγάζουν οι οδηγοί σε αυτούς, είτε ως πεζούς είτε πάνω στο ποδήλατο.


Έχω δει μερικούς τέτοιους στο Freeday, που βλέπεις κάθε καρυδιάς καρύδι. Ευτυχώς είναι λίγοι. Το ίδιο φυσικά ισχύει για οδηγούς αυτοκινήτων που βγάζουν κόμπλεξ, οδηγούς μοτοσυκλετών. Αν ο άνθρωπος έχει πρόβλημα, θα το βγάλει παντού.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> I'm an evil alien
> I am BlindG in New Yooooork


χαχαχα ούτε καν!  :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## tsigarid

> Ναι αυτοί είναι συνήθως πιο διακριτικοί. Ακόμα και τις παραβάσεις τις κάνουν με κάποια ανασφάλεια και όχι με τσαμπουκά όπως οι ντελιβεράδες. Παραπάνω τα είχα πάρει κυρίως με τους ντελιβεράδες και ίσως υπερέβαλα για τους υπόλοιπους. Πάντως δεν βλέπω πολλούς "κανονικούς ποδηλάτες" (με το δικό τους ποδήλατο). Το ~80% είναι είτε ντελιβεράδες είτε με τα ενοικιαζόμενα ποδήλατα του δήμου.


Μόνο με ποδήλατο θα τους δεις αυτούς, δεν κυκλοφορούνε στους κεντρικούς δρόμους, πάνε στους ασφαλείς ποδηλατόδρομους που έχει λίγους πεζούς  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Να δω εδώ αντίστοιχες πράξεις και να μη το πιστεύω

----------


## senkradvii

> Να δω εδώ αντίστοιχες πράξεις και να μη το πιστεύω


Σιγά. Πιο πιθανό είναι να το κάνανε για να εντυπωσιάσουν τα γκομενάκια με τις ubermuscular ικανότητές τους, παρά γιατί θέλανε να το φτιάξουν.  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Ακόμα κι έτσι...  :Razz:

----------


## manicx

Στο ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ Αγ. Παρασκευής, έβαλαν βάση για ποδήλατα. Βέβαια κάποιο γαιδούρι με SUV, το είχε πατήσει και στράβωσε την μία βάση. Πήγα μόνος μου να το ισιώσω και καθόταν οι άλλοι να κοιτάνε τον μ@λ@κ@ να προσπαθεί. Ένας δεν ήρθε. Και δυστυχώς, μόνος μου δεν το κατάφερα. Δεν έτυχε να ξαναπάω έκτοτε, ελπίζω κάποιος να αξιώθηκε να το φτιάξει.

----------


## tsigarid

> Στο ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ Αγ. Παρασκευής, έβαλαν βάση για ποδήλατα. Βέβαια κάποιο γαιδούρι με SUV, το είχε πατήσει και στράβωσε την μία βάση. Πήγα μόνος μου να το ισιώσω και καθόταν οι άλλοι να κοιτάνε τον μ@λ@κ@ να προσπαθεί. Ένας δεν ήρθε. Και δυστυχώς, μόνος μου δεν το κατάφερα. Δεν έτυχε να ξαναπάω έκτοτε, ελπίζω κάποιος να αξιώθηκε να το φτιάξει.


Πάρε και εσύ το αμάξι και χτύπα το από την άλλη  :Razz:

----------


## tzelen

> Πάρε και εσύ το αμάξι και χτύπα το από την άλλη


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## BlindG

Και τώρα μαχαίρια.


Ξημερώματα σήμερα, περίπου στη 1, ανηφορίζω με αυτοκίνητο τη Φιλελλήνων. Στα δεξιά ένα τσούρμο ποδηλάτες με φανάρια, ενδυμασίες κτλ κτλ κτλ.

Φτάνουμε στο *κόκκινο* φανάρι Φιλελλήνων και Αμαλίας. Όλοι σταματάμε.
Ο προπορευόμενος ποδηλάτης του γκρουπ, ένας ηλίθιος 30φευγάρης, βγαίνει στην Αμαλίας, τσεκάρει οτι δεν υπάρχει διερχόμενη κίνηση και φωνάζει με στόμφο:

(θυμίζω, το φανάρι ήταν *ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ*):

*ΠΑΜΕ ΠΑΜΕ ΠΑΜΕ ΠΑΜΕ ΠΑΜΕ*

Και όλα τα *ΖΩΑ*, αγνοήσανε πλήρως το φανάρι και συνεχίσανε την πορεία τους.

Είστε *ΑΘ-ΛΙ-ΟΙ*.

Μόνο με νεκρούς θα καταλάβετε.

----------


## nm96027

> Και τώρα μαχαίρια.
> 
> 
> Ξημερώματα σήμερα, περίπου στη 1, ανηφορίζω με αυτοκίνητο τη Φιλελλήνων. Στα δεξιά ένα τσούρμο ποδηλάτες με φανάρια, ενδυμασίες κτλ κτλ κτλ.
> 
> Φτάνουμε στο *κόκκινο* φανάρι Φιλελλήνων και Αμαλίας. Όλοι σταματάμε.
> Ο προπορευόμενος ποδηλάτης του γκρουπ, ένας ηλίθιος 30φευγάρης, βγαίνει στην Αμαλίας, τσεκάρει οτι δεν υπάρχει διερχόμενη κίνηση και φωνάζει με στόμφο:
> 
> (θυμίζω, το φανάρι ήταν *ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ*):
> ...


Kάνω quote μόνο και μόνο γιατί είδα το κόκκινο χρώμα και απο συνήθεια λέω "πάλι εμένα θα βρίζει..." 

Ευτυχώς όχι.

- - - Updated - - -

Πάντως αν θες την γνώμη μου, Συριζαίοι θα ήταν....Απαπαπαπα...

----------


## BlindG

Aντισυστημικοί να υποθέσω;  :Badmood:

----------


## megahead13

> Kάνω quote μόνο και μόνο γιατί είδα το κόκκινο χρώμα και απο συνήθεια λέω "πάλι εμένα θα βρίζει..." 
> 
> Ευτυχώς όχι.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Πάντως αν θες την γνώμη μου, Συριζαίοι θα ήταν....Απαπαπαπα...


Συριζαίοι;;; Αφού ο άλλος φώναζε *ΠΑΜΕ ΠΑΜΕ*!! Άρα ΚΚΕδες  :Razz:

----------


## BlindG

Ομολογουμένως,   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy: 
 :ROTFL:

----------


## nm96027

> Aντισυστημικοί να υποθέσω;


Έχω βρει κάτι εξαιρετικές ζάντες με τον ήλιο του πασοκ επάνω. Όσοι οδηγούν ποδήλατα με τέτοιες ζάντες είναι νομοταγείς.




> Συριζαίοι;;; Αφού ο άλλος φώναζε *ΠΑΜΕ ΠΑΜΕ*!! Άρα ΚΚΕδες


Αφελές εκ μέρους μου, έχεις δίκιο. Κουκουέδες είναι.

----------


## megahead13

> Έχω βρει κάτι εξαιρετικές ζάντες με τον ήλιο του πασοκ επάνω. Όσοι οδηγούν ποδήλατα με τέτοιες ζάντες είναι νομοταγείς.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAaNglHopK8 

 :Whistle:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Αφελές εκ μέρους μου, έχεις δίκιο. Κουκουέδες είναι.


 :One thumb up: 

- - - Updated - - -

WTF? Pedal-free bicycle???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xjxg1Y7q8w

Κάποιος μας τρολλάρει ή μου φαίνεται;;  :Thinking:   :ROFL:

----------


## Tiven

χαχαχαχαχαχα

να δω πως θα πηγαίνεις ανηφόρα με αυτό  :Razz:

----------


## frap

Στην κατηφόρα πάντως πρέπει να είναι οκ: δισκόφρενα μπρος-πίσω!

----------


## vamvakoolas

οσο και αν σου φανει περιεργο εχουν δικαιωμα συμφωνα με το ΚΟΚ να το κανουν. Οταν σχηματιζουν πομπη και ειναι μεγαλο πληθος εχουν δικαιωμα να διακοπτουν τη κυκλοφορια. 

Τωρα αν μιλαμε για 10 - 15 ποδηλατα οχι

----------


## ckbond

καλό θα ήταν μιας και αναφέρεσαι στο ΚΟΚ να μας έδειχνες που αναφέρει κάτι τέτοιο ο ΚΟΚ... 

Επίσης υπάρχει τεράστια διαφορά το κλείνω το δρόμο τηρώντας κάποιους κανόνες με το περνάω το κόκκινο φωνάζοντας "Πάμε πάμε πάμε..." είτε είναι 1-2-3-4-5 ποδηλάτες είτε είναι 105 ποδηλάτες...

----------


## Mouse Potato

> καλό θα ήταν μιας και αναφέρεσαι στο ΚΟΚ να μας έδειχνες που αναφέρει κάτι τέτοιο ο ΚΟΚ... 
> 
> Επίσης υπάρχει τεράστια διαφορά το κλείνω το δρόμο τηρώντας κάποιους κανόνες με το περνάω το κόκκινο φωνάζοντας "Πάμε πάμε πάμε..." είτε είναι 1-2-3-4-5 ποδηλάτες είτε είναι 105 ποδηλάτες...


http://www.glavopoulos.gr/kok/kok041.php

Από εκεί και πέρα το αν θεωρείται πομπή πχ. το freeday και άλλες συναθροίσεις ποδηλατών που κινούνται επί της οδού είναι άλλο θέμα που ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει αν εμπίπτει στο παραπάνω άρθρο του ΚΟΚ. Είναι προφανές όμως ότι ο νομοθέτης δεν ξεκαθαρίζει ποιες μπορούν να θεωρηθούν "και άλλες πομπές".

----------


## sdikr

> http://www.glavopoulos.gr/kok/kok041.php
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα το αν θεωρείται πομπή πχ. το freeday και άλλες συναθροίσεις ποδηλατών που κινούνται επί της οδού είναι άλλο θέμα που ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει αν εμπίπτει στο παραπάνω άρθρο του ΚΟΚ. Είναι προφανές όμως ότι ο νομοθέτης δεν ξεκαθαρίζει ποιες μπορούν να θεωρηθούν "και άλλες πομπές".


είναι απλό,  για να θεωρηθεί κάτι πομπή, πρέπει να έχουν και την απαραίτητα αδεία,  αλλιώς αν είναι πάμε μαζεύουμε απο 10 άτομα και κάνουμε όλοι πομπές  :Razz: .

----------


## Mouse Potato

> είναι απλό,  για να θεωρηθεί κάτι πομπή, πρέπει να έχουν και την απαραίτητα αδεία,  αλλιώς αν είναι πάμε μαζεύουμε απο 10 άτομα και κάνουμε όλοι πομπές .


Μα αυτό λέω. Ποιες οι προϋποθέσεις για να χαρακτηριστεί μια μάζωξη στους δρόμους πομπή και να "αδειοδοτηθεί";

----------


## hedgehog

> είναι απλό,  για να θεωρηθεί κάτι πομπή, πρέπει να έχουν και την απαραίτητα αδεία,  αλλιώς αν είναι πάμε μαζεύουμε απο 10 άτομα και κάνουμε όλοι πομπές .


εννοείς πως αν ζητήσω από γαμήλιες ή νεκρικές πομπές, θα μου δώσουν την σχετική άδεια....  :Razz:

----------


## vamvakoolas

πρεπει να εχει ενημερωθει η τροχαια. πχ στα φρυντευ καθε παρασκευη αν δειτε υπαρχει τακτικα παρουσια τους...

βεβαια αν γινει το τροχαιο (ασχετα ποιος φταιει) μεγαλυτερη υπαιτιοτητα παντα εχει το οχημα...(οτι κινειται με μηχανικη υποβοηθηση)

ολα οσα γραφω δε τα γραφω απο το μυαλο μου και οπως και ενας φιλος βρηκε το αρθρο σχετικα με τις πομπες ετσι και το σχολιο αυτο ειναι απο δικαστικο προηγουμενο...

Και για να αλλαξω κλιμα ανοιξε αυτο (απο φιξαδες) αλλα αυτο που μας ενδιαφερει ειναι οι τιμες...ΣΟΥΠΕΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡ


https://apolasos.wordpress.com/2013/...D%CE%B1%CF%82/

----------


## ipo

Έρχονται 1.000 κοινόχρηστα ποδήλατα στην Αθήνα.

----------


## crypter

:Laughing:  Θα κλαπούν τρομερά γρήγορα. Ειδικά στον χαμό που γίνεται στην αθήνα. 
Ωραία ιδέα γενικά αλλά εχει ενα σωρό άλλα πιο σημαντικά προβλήματα η πόλη. Για τα μάτια του κόσμου είναι αυτά.

----------


## manicx

Επειδή έχει πιάσει αράχνες το νήμα, ας το ξεσκονίσουμε.... Μια καθημερινή, ήσυχη διαδρομή στη δουλειά.

----------


## Zus

Πολύ μεγάλη διάρκεια.  :Razz:

----------


## manicx

uncut, uncensored.... Στο επόμενο θα έχω και μοντάζ προετοιμασίας αλά Rambo..  :Razz:

----------


## alekan

tl;dw


Το μεροκάματο του τρόμου κάνεις, έτσι;

Εναλλακτική ώστε να μην μπαίνεις καθόλου στα έστω τόσο μικρά τούνελ δεν υπάρχει;

----------


## manicx

Μην σε ξεγελάνε τα μεγέθη. Ο φακός είναι 170° οπότε κάνει την ....τριχιά τρίχα! Στα 1080p ο φακός πάει στις 120°. Καλά είναι.

----------


## alekan

Tα μεγέθη των τούνελ εννοείς;

----------


## manicx

Και τις λωρίδες και γενικά τις αποστάσεις δεξιά-αριστερά.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Επειδή έχει πιάσει αράχνες το νήμα, ας το ξεσκονίσουμε.... Μια καθημερινή, ήσυχη διαδρομή στη δουλειά.


Γιατί βήχεις; 

 :Razz:

----------


## nm96027

Λοιπόν: 

όπως όλος ο καλός κόσμος του φόρουμ, πριν κάτι μήνες ζήτησα την βοήθεια σας για ένα κουρσάκι. 

Με ψήσατε, χοροστατούντος του alekan να αγοράσω ένα μεταχειρισμένο ατσαλένιο κουρσάκι, όπως και έπραξα με την στοργική καθοδήγηση του alekan. 

Το πράγμα με ταλαιπώρησε αρχικά, γιατί έπρεπε να κάνω αλλαγές, να μεταφέρω τα χειριστήρια των αλλαγών, να βρω καπάτσο μηχανικό να το κάνει etc. 

Στις πρώτες κιόλας βόλτες μου με το κουρσάκι κατάλαβα πως το φρένο είναι περισσότερο ένα προαιρετικό διακοσμητικό αξεσουάρ παρά ένα μέσο για να ακινητοποιείς το ποδήλατο. Δεν πτοήθηκα ωστόσο και οι εκδρομές μου συνεχίστηκαν κανονικά. 

Στην 2η η 3η συνήθη κυκλική διαδρομή (Ζωγράφου, Κηφισιά, Δροσιά, Άνοιξη, Λίμνη, Μαραθώνας, Ραφήνα, Σταυρός, Ζωγράφου) και ενώ πλέον έχω συνηθίσει την στάση του σώματος, συνέβη κάτι αναπάντεχο: έπεσα. 

Μία λέξη, πέντε γράμματα, πολύς πόνος. Γιατί δεν έπεσα απλώς, αλλά εξάρθρωσα αριστερό μου ώμο, ο οποίος εξαρθρώνεται εδώ και χρόνια. Η πτώση έγινε σε μία κλειστή στροφή καθώς κατέβαινα στο φράγμα, όπου (μόνο σε εκείνο το σημείο) είχε γλίτσα και το οδόστρωμα ήταν κάκιστο. Όσο το σκέφτομαι, δεδομένης της απειρίας μου με τα κουρσάκια θα είχα περάσει το σημείο εκείνο μόνο αν κατέβαινα από το ποδήλατο και το έπαιρνα στα χέρια. Έπεσα λοιπόν και πέφτοντας χτύπησα το αριστερό χέρι και ο ώμος εξαρθρώθηκε. Ευτυχώς ο σοκαρισμένος (άγνωστος) οδηγός ΙΧ που με ακολουθούσε με βοήθησε να σηκωθώ και μετά έβαλα τον ώμο μου μόνος μου όπως συνηθίζω. Ο πόνος σε αυτό το σημείο δεν περιγράφεται γιατί είναι εκτός κανόνων του site. 

Όπως και να έχει, σχεδόν ένα μήνα τώρα δεν έχω ανέβει σε ποδήλατο, και πλέον πήρα την απόφαση να χειρουργήσω τον ώμο για να αποκατασταθεί. Οπότε μάλλον στο ποδήλατο θα ξανανέβω την άνοιξη. Ασφαλώς είμαι αφελής: αν κάνεις ποδήλατο, αργά ή γρήγορα θα πέσεις. Και αν πέσεις (και έχεις καθέξιν εξάρθρωση ώμου) θα βγάλεις τον ώμο σου. Το ότι τόσα χρόνια είχα 3-4 πτώσεις και δεν είχε βγάλει τον ώμο μου ήταν μάλλον καλή τύχη. 

Αυταααααααααααααααααααααααα.

----------


## ipo

Περαστικά!

Σε ποια στροφή έπεσες; Στη δεξιά κατηφορική 300 μέτρα πριν το φανάρι του φράγματος;

----------


## Νikosanagn

Μπράβο Αλέκο, το σακάτεψες το παιδί με τις ιδέες σου  :Razz: 

Περαστικά νούμερε, ελπίζω όλα να είναι οκ.

----------


## alekan

Περαστικά. 
Μπορεί να τρολάρει ο Νικουλακης, αλλά όντως, ένιωσα πάαρα πολύ άσχημα!


*Spoiler:*




			Γνώμες για αγορά κούρσας, θέλει κανείς;;;  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Όσες φορές έχω καβαλήσει κούρσα ή fitness με φρένα-πέταλα, η πέδηση μου έχει φανεί από ελεεινή έως μέτρια στην καλύτερη περίπτωση (σε καινούριες κούρσες). Μία κούρσα πραγματικά καλά φρένα δεν έχω οδηγήσει.

Αντιθέτως έχω οδηγήσει αρκετά MTB με φρένα άγκυρες, σε σημείο να είναι επικίνδυνα, αν δεν ξέρεις τι σε περιμένει, ακόμα και πατώντας το φρένο με ένα δάχτυλο.

----------


## Νikosanagn

+1 όσο δεν πάει στο από πάνω...

----------


## euri

> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Γνώμες για αγορά κούρσας, θέλει κανείς;;;



*Spoiler:*




			O Γιωργάκης που είναι ποδηλάτης;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nm96027

> Περαστικά!
> 
> Σε ποια στροφή έπεσες; Στη δεξιά κατηφορική 300 μέτρα πριν το φανάρι του φράγματος;


Αρκιβώς. Εκείνη που είναι στην πύλη της ΕΥΔΑΠ (η πύλη είναι αριστερά). 




> Μπράβο Αλέκο, το σακάτεψες το παιδί με τις ιδέες σου 
> 
> Περαστικά νούμερε, ελπίζω όλα να είναι οκ.


Ευχαριστώ! Αλλά μην τον πειράζεις ρε! 




> Περαστικά. 
> Μπορεί να τρολάρει ο Νικουλακης, αλλά όντως, ένιωσα πάαρα πολύ άσχημα!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Γνώμες για αγορά κούρσας, θέλει κανείς;;;


Σώπα ρε. Φταις εσύ γιατί μου είπες να πάρω κούρσα (ούτε καν μου είπες εσύ. εγώ το ζήτησα) ; Έλεος! Μα το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ότι έπεσα. Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι έκανα ποδήλατο ενώ ήξερα πως ο ώμος μου βγαίνει. Κάποια στιγμή θα συνέβαινε. Δεν ήμουν άτυχος που έπεσα. Ημουν τυχερός που δεν είχα πέσει και δεν είχα βγάλει το χέρι μου τις άλλες φορές. Απλό!

----------


## christopheroeo

χαιρετω την ποδηλατοπαρεα !   εγω εχω ενα treeking και ο φιλος μου επισης   ανω λιοσια μενουμε   ψαχνουμε παρεουλα απο γυρω περιοχες για χαλαρες βολτες  10 15  χιλιομετρα  και παραπανω αμα υπαρχει καλη παρεεα και διαθεση  :Smile:   (με το που  κουραστουμε και  ιδρωσουμε  το ριχνουμε στα πιττογυρα    :Laughing:  ) ενας    ωραιος  προορισμος ειναι το παρκο τριτση !

----------


## ipo

> Αρκιβώς. Εκείνη που είναι στην πύλη της ΕΥΔΑΠ (η πύλη είναι αριστερά).


Αυτή η στροφή είναι προβληματική διότι η άσφαλτος έχει χαλάσει και είναι κυματιστή, είναι πολύ κλειστή και έχει απότομη κατηφορική κλίση τόσο στον διαμήκη όσο και στον κάθετο άξονα. Με αμάξι και ποδήλατο παίρνω τη συγκεκριμένη στροφή με 10-15 km/h. Γενικά οι στροφές 1 χιλιόμετρο πριν το φράγμα είναι για 30 km/h το πολύ, αλλά αυτή παραείναι επικίνδυνη.

----------


## Zus

Περαστικά. Όλοι έχουμε πέσει(φαντάζομαι) κάποια στιγμή, το πόσο και εάν θα χτυπήσεις είναι θέμα τύχης ή ατυχίας.

----------


## manicx

> Λοιπόν: 
> 
> όπως όλος ο καλός κόσμος του φόρουμ, πριν κάτι μήνες ζήτησα την βοήθεια σας για ένα κουρσάκι. 
> 
> Με ψήσατε, χοροστατούντος του alekan να αγοράσω ένα μεταχειρισμένο ατσαλένιο κουρσάκι, όπως και έπραξα με την στοργική καθοδήγηση του alekan. 
> 
> Το πράγμα με ταλαιπώρησε αρχικά, γιατί έπρεπε να κάνω αλλαγές, να μεταφέρω τα χειριστήρια των αλλαγών, να βρω καπάτσο μηχανικό να το κάνει etc. 
> 
> Στις πρώτες κιόλας βόλτες μου με το κουρσάκι κατάλαβα πως το φρένο είναι περισσότερο ένα προαιρετικό διακοσμητικό αξεσουάρ παρά ένα μέσο για να ακινητοποιείς το ποδήλατο. Δεν πτοήθηκα ωστόσο και οι εκδρομές μου συνεχίστηκαν κανονικά. 
> ...


Με τα φρένα γενικά θέλει πολύ προσοχή. Παλαιότερα έχω πέσει σε βρεγμένο γιατί από συνήθεια πήγα να πατήσω μπροστά φρένο κι έφυγα. Για κακή μου τύχη καρφώθηκα σε ένα ΚΑΦΑΟ που επίσης για κακή μου τύχη είχε ανοιχτή πόρτα και που για κακή μου τύχη μου ήρθε στον ώμο. Αποκόμισα ένα ωραιότατο κόψιμο και μια ουλή. Μάχιμος. Περαστικά. Πάντως τον ξεπέρασες τον Mel Gibson στο Lethal Weapon με τον ώμο.

----------


## vamvakoolas

φιλε νουμερε στο ιδιο σημειο πριν 200 χρονια αλλα απο την αλλη μερια (κατω απο τη καφετερια εχει ενα απλωμα με το φαναρι) οταν πρωτη φορα πηρα κουμπωτα πεταλια σε κουρσα σα καγκουρας περιμενωντας το φαναρι εκανα μαθηματα ισορροπιας απλως για να μην...πατησω το ποδι κατω (τρατζικ). επεσα με 0 χλμ/ωρα....ακομα το θυμαμαι και..ποναω

καταραμενο ποδηλατομερος

----------


## euri

> Με τα φρένα γενικά θέλει πολύ προσοχή. Παλαιότερα έχω πέσει σε βρεγμένο γιατί από συνήθεια πήγα να πατήσω μπροστά φρένο κι έφυγα. Για κακή μου τύχη καρφώθηκα σε ένα ΚΑΦΑΟ που επίσης για κακή μου τύχη είχε ανοιχτή πόρτα και που για κακή μου τύχη μου ήρθε στον ώμο. Αποκόμισα ένα ωραιότατο κόψιμο και μια ουλή. Μάχιμος. Περαστικά. Πάντως τον ξεπέρασες τον Mel Gibson στο Lethal Weapon με τον ώμο.


Και το attenuation μετά ανέβηκε στα ύψη...

 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## christopheroeo

> Λοιπόν: 
> 
> όπως όλος ο καλός κόσμος του φόρουμ, πριν κάτι μήνες ζήτησα την βοήθεια σας για ένα κουρσάκι. 
> 
> Με ψήσατε, χοροστατούντος του alekan να αγοράσω ένα μεταχειρισμένο ατσαλένιο κουρσάκι, όπως και έπραξα με την στοργική καθοδήγηση του alekan. 
> 
> Το πράγμα με ταλαιπώρησε αρχικά, γιατί έπρεπε να κάνω αλλαγές, να μεταφέρω τα χειριστήρια των αλλαγών, να βρω καπάτσο μηχανικό να το κάνει etc. 
> 
> Στις πρώτες κιόλας βόλτες μου με το κουρσάκι κατάλαβα πως το φρένο είναι περισσότερο ένα προαιρετικό διακοσμητικό αξεσουάρ παρά ένα μέσο για να ακινητοποιείς το ποδήλατο. Δεν πτοήθηκα ωστόσο και οι εκδρομές μου συνεχίστηκαν κανονικά. 
> ...


περαστικαα  γρηγορη αναρωση ευχομαι.     ατιμο πραγμα η γλιτσα    και το μπροστινο φρενο.  θυμαμαι γυρναω σπιτι μου   γκαζωμενος με το trekking 20 25 km  περιπου .   και απο συνηθεια  οπως κανω παντα δηλαδη  παταω το μπροστινο  φρενο δυνατα    για να με σταματησει  εκατοστα απο την γκαραζοπορτα του σπιτιου μου , ελα μου ντε που δεν εγιναν ετσι τα πραγματα  γιατι ειχε γλιτσα...  και σκαωω μπααααμμμμμμ  στην γκαραζοπορταα

----------


## nm96027

> Αυτή η στροφή είναι προβληματική διότι η άσφαλτος έχει χαλάσει και είναι κυματιστή, είναι πολύ κλειστή και έχει απότομη κατηφορική κλίση τόσο στον διαμήκη όσο και στον κάθετο άξονα. Με αμάξι και ποδήλατο παίρνω τη συγκεκριμένη στροφή με 10-15 km/h. Γενικά οι στροφές 1 χιλιόμετρο πριν το φράγμα είναι για 30 km/h το πολύ, αλλά αυτή παραείναι επικίνδυνη.


Πρέπει να πήγαινα με 10. Χωρίς πλάκα. Έπεσα λόγω απειρίας χειρισμού της κούρσας. Καθαρά. Για αυτό και από το πέσιμο δεν χτύπησα πουθενά σοβαρά, πλην του ώμου ο οποίος λόγω της πίεσης που δέχθηκε και του ιστορικού του εξαρθρώθηκε. 




> Περαστικά. Όλοι έχουμε πέσει(φαντάζομαι) κάποια στιγμή, το πόσο και εάν θα χτυπήσεις είναι θέμα τύχης ή ατυχίας.


Ευχαριστώ!!!!




> Με τα φρένα γενικά θέλει πολύ προσοχή. Παλαιότερα έχω πέσει σε βρεγμένο γιατί από συνήθεια πήγα να πατήσω μπροστά φρένο κι έφυγα. Για κακή μου τύχη καρφώθηκα σε ένα ΚΑΦΑΟ που επίσης για κακή μου τύχη είχε ανοιχτή πόρτα και που για κακή μου τύχη μου ήρθε στον ώμο. Αποκόμισα ένα ωραιότατο κόψιμο και μια ουλή. Μάχιμος. Περαστικά. Πάντως τον ξεπέρασες τον Mel Gibson στο Lethal Weapon με τον ώμο.


Αυτό, μόνο ένα μέλος του adslgr θα μπορούσε να το πάθει: ποδηλατικό ατύχημα και ανοιχτό ΚΑΦΑΟ. Υποκλίνομαι!!!! Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές! 

Σχετικα με το φρένο: δεν θυμάμαι πιο φρένο πάτησα. Μπορεί να ήταν και το μπροστινό. 




> φιλε νουμερε στο ιδιο σημειο πριν 200 χρονια αλλα απο την αλλη μερια (κατω απο τη καφετερια εχει ενα απλωμα με το φαναρι) οταν πρωτη φορα πηρα κουμπωτα πεταλια σε κουρσα σα καγκουρας περιμενωντας το φαναρι εκανα μαθηματα ισορροπιας απλως για να μην...πατησω το ποδι κατω (τρατζικ). επεσα με 0 χλμ/ωρα....ακομα το θυμαμαι και..ποναω
> 
> καταραμενο ποδηλατομερος


Α, ποτέ βάλω κουμπωτά θα έχω κλείσει και ένα χειρουργείο stand by. thanx!

- - - Updated - - -




> περαστικαα  γρηγορη αναρωση ευχομαι.     ατιμο πραγμα η γλιτσα    και το μπροστινο φρενο.  θυμαμαι γυρναω σπιτι μου   γκαζωμενος με το trekking 20 25 km  περιπου .   και απο συνηθεια  οπως κανω παντα δηλαδη  παταω το μπροστινο  φρενο δυνατα    για να με σταματησει  εκατοστα απο την γκαραζοπορτα του σπιτιου μου , ελα μου ντε που δεν εγιναν ετσι τα πραγματα  γιατι ειχε γλιτσα...  και σκαωω μπααααμμμμμμ  στην γκαραζοπορταα


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!

----------


## Νikosanagn

Παιδιά εγώ αυριο θα παραγγείλω μια σέλα που μου πρότεινε ο Αλεκαν, λέτε να έχω κανένα "πρόβλημα"  :Razz:

----------


## christopheroeo

http://www.podilates.gr/node/34080    θα παει κανεις  αυριο ???  εγω πολυ πιθανον να παω με εναν φιλο μου.   εαν ερθει κανεις απο το adsl στειλτε να γνωριστουμε  :Smile:

----------


## alekan

> Παιδιά εγώ αυριο θα παραγγείλω μια σέλα που μου πρότεινε ο Αλεκαν, λέτε να έχω κανένα "πρόβλημα"


Ανικανότητα.

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Σήμερα είχε πολύ ωραία μέρα.

Αν και το πρωί είχε  (ειδικά από Λαδάδικα και προς Καλαμαριά όλο πιο έντονη) ομίχλη να την κόψεις με το μαχαίρι, σταδιακά έβγαλε και παροδικά ήλιο, η θερμοκρασία ήταν κάτι παραπάνω από ανεκτή και στεγνός (παρα την υγρασία) καιρός.

Την καταευχαριστήθηκα την διπλή βόλτα. Καμία 25 χιλιόμετρα τα έκανα στο χαλαρό.
Μου φυγε λίγο και ο αρχικός "φόβος". Ωστόσο υπάρχει ένα εφιάλτης που καραδοκεί:
-Να βρίσκεις φρεάτια βυθισμένα σχεδόν 10 πόντους βαθύτερα από το ασφάλτινο οδόστρωμα στην άκρη ενός στενού δρόμου με αμάξι ακριβώς πίσω σου.

Σήμερα ανακάλυψα εκ νέου μία τραγική από κάθε άποψη περιοχή, στα κινέζικα δίπλα στον σταθμό. Την θυμάμαι υποβαθμισμένη αλλα ένα στενάκι της ειδικά δεν το είχα δει.
Σε όσα χωριά και να έχω πάει τέτοιο χάλια χιλιομπαλωμένο-διαβρωμένο οδόστρωμα δεν το έχω ξαναδεί!!!
Μπαλωμένος χωματόδρομος με ασφάλτινα συντρίμια και μπετόν πρόχειρα χυμένο και μία πανδαισία από τρύπες που θυμνίζουν τα τυριά της μικρής ολλανδέζας...
Μιλάω για μία μικρή παράλληλη της Μοναστηρίου από την κάτω μεριά, στο ύψος του σταθμού.
Θες αμάξι SUV ή FS ποδήλατο για να περάσεις με ταχύτητα πάνω από 15km την ώρα!! :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## tsigarid

Μπορούσες να αναπνέεις με την ομίχλη; Εγώ έκανα 3-4 φορές τη διαδρομή σπίτι-δουλειά (~15km) με ομίχλη και μου είχε κοπεί η ανάσα. Ίσως να είναι και ο συνδυασμός με τη θερμοκρασία, μεταξύ 0-5C, αλλά έχω κάνει πολύ ποδήλατο με πιο πολύ κρύο (χωρίς ομίχλη) και ήμουνα οκ...

----------


## euri

Ενδεχομένως να οφείλεται στην υγρασία.

----------


## frap

Ενδεχομένως στους αυξημένους ρύπους (το μονοξείδιο έρχεται στο μυαλό...) που λόγω ομίχλης-άπνοιας είχαν συγκεντρωθεί κι αυτοί χαμηλά και σε' πνιγαν....

----------


## tsigarid

> Ενδεχομένως να οφείλεται στην υγρασία.


Αυτό πιστεύω και εγώ...



> Ενδεχομένως στους αυξημένους ρύπους (το μονοξείδιο έρχεται στο μυαλό...) που λόγω ομίχλης-άπνοιας είχαν συγκεντρωθεί κι αυτοί χαμηλά και σε' πνιγαν....


Αντίθετα αυτό δεν το πιστεύω καθόλου, οι μέρες με ομίχλη είναι πολύ καθαρότερες από τις καλοκαιρινές μέρες με άπνοια!

----------


## Tiven

Τελικά κάνοντας με την παρέα αυτές τις μέρες καθημερινά βλέπω πως ακόμα και για την πόλη είναι καλύτερη φάση το Mountain από ότι το Trek (τουλάχιστον για μένα).

Απλά να έχεις τα σωστά λάστιχα χρειάζεται.

----------


## tsigarid

Mountain με τα πιο λεπτά λάστιχα που μπορεί να πάρει είναι μια χαρά για πόλη.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Όταν ήμουν στην Αθήνα πήγαινα κάθε Παρασκευή στο freeday και γύρναγα γύρω στις 4-5 το χάραμα και δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα. Όταν όμως ήρθα Κέρκυρα και είπα να ακολουθήσω το αντίστοιχο freeday εδώ, άντεξα 2 βόλτες με τόση υγρασία, πραγματικά είναι απάλευτη.

----------


## vamvakoolas

> Όταν ήμουν στην Αθήνα πήγαινα κάθε Παρασκευή στο freeday και γύρναγα γύρω στις 4-5 το χάραμα και δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα. Όταν όμως ήρθα Κέρκυρα και είπα να ακολουθήσω το αντίστοιχο freeday εδώ, άντεξα 2 βόλτες με τόση υγρασία, πραγματικά είναι απάλευτη.


μαθε surf

----------


## alekan

Κάνει ιστιοπλοΐα.

----------


## kostaspd

Είμαι κι εγώ μέσα ειδικά για ποδηλασία βουνού...έχω full suspension mtb....Κερατσίνι μένω(είναι προάστιο του Πειραιά...)

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Υπέροχες οι ποδηλατοβόλτες (ειδικά χθες έκανα δεκάδες χιλιόμετρα).

Δεν πρέπει όμως σε καμία περίπτωση να επέρχεται χαλάρωση.
Σήμερα 20 μέτρα από το σπίτι μου όπως έφευγα, σκάλιζα στις τσέπες, κινητά κλειδιά και τα λοιπά, αφαιρέθηκα μέσα στο (κατηφορικό) ισιάδι κι όπως οδηγούσα με 1 χέρι, πάτησα ελαφρώς(?) φρένο επειδή με είδα να γέρνω προς την παρκαρισμένη Mercedes και ήθελα να ελλατώσω την ήδη χαμηλή ταχύτητα.

Αποτέλεσμα?
Αντί να χαμηλώσω ταχύτητα, είδα (ή μάλλον δεν είδα) να διπλώνει το τιμόνι σχεδόν επί τόπου και να πέφτω προς τα εμπρός.
Δεν ξέρω πως τα κατάφερα, αλλα το κουδούνι των 9,50 ευρώ σκόρπισε σε όλα τα κομμάτια του κι έμεινε μόνο η πλαστική βάση, ενώ αισθητές γρατζουνιές (δυστυχώς και στην αφή κατα την αλλαγή τους και στο πάνω μέρος των ενδέιξεων) είχαν και οι ταχύτητες.

Εγώ την έβγαλα με 2 εκδορές στις παλάμες και γρατζουνιές σε αριστερό μηρό κι αγκώνα(κάτω από μπουφάν και τζην). Παραδόξως τόσο το πουπουλένιο μπουφάν όσο και το τζην δεν πάθανε τίποτα πέρα από σκόνισμα!! Μάλλον επειδή δεν σύρθηκα, αλλα την εκτόνωση της κινητικής ενέργειας την "φάγανε" οι παλάμες (που τώρα έχουν από ένα μάτι η κάθε μία  :Razz: )


Το μόνο θετικό είναι ότι πλέον θα έιναι λιγότερο ελκυστικό στα κλεφτρόνια και δεν θα μου το ...ματιάζουνε. :Laughing:

----------


## kostaspd

Περίεργο που δεν σου έχει απαντήσει κανείς ως τώρα...Να είσαι σιδερένιος κι αν θες να 
ποδηλατήσουμε κάποια στιγμή ενημέρωσε με.... :Wink:  :One thumb up:

----------


## christopheroeo

περαστικα!!

----------


## ipo

Σιδερένιος. Δυστυχώς με το ένα χέρι οι αντιδράσεις μας στο φρένο είναι απρόβλεπτες, ειδικά αν πρόκειται για το μπροστινό. Έχω δει αρκετούς να πέφτουν έτσι, ενώ κι εγώ παραλίγο να την πατήσω μερικές φορές και την τελευταία στιγμή έβαλα το πόδι κάτω.

Είναι παράξενη αντίδραση. Βλέπεις ότι το ποδήλατο δε φρενάρει επαρκώς, ενώ μετατοπίζεται το βάρος προς τα μπροστά, πατάς ακόμα πιο δυνατά το μπροστινό φρένο, αφού το άλλο χέρι είναι μακριά από το τιμόνι και τελικά καταλήγεις τούμπα.

----------


## nm96027

Χερουργικό/ποδηλατικό update:

Χειρουργήθηκα στον ώμο την περασμένη Τρίτη (αύριο κλείνω 7 μέρες) και είμαι σε καλό δρόμο. Ο καθ. Μαλίζος που με χειρούργησε με παρόρτυνε να ανέβω στο ποδήλατο στις τρεις εβδομάδες (είναι και ο ίδιος ένθερμος ποδηλάτης) αλλά λέω να το πάνω πιο συντηρητικά, γιατί ολίγον φοβάμαι. 

Ελπίζω πως στο treking ή στο mountain θα ανέβω τέλη Μαρτίου, αρχές Απριλίου και θα είμαι safe. 

Για το κουρσάκι θα πρέπει να περιμένω λίγο ακόμα (ας πούμε Μάιο) γιατί λόγω της στάσης του σώματος οι ώμοι τρώνε μεγαλύτερα φορτία. 

Όλα οκ, λοιπόν!

- - - Updated - - -




> Εγώ την έβγαλα με 2 εκδορές στις παλάμες και γρατζουνιές σε αριστερό μηρό κι αγκώνα(κάτω από μπουφάν και τζην). Παραδόξως τόσο το πουπουλένιο μπουφάν όσο και το τζην δεν πάθανε τίποτα πέρα από σκόνισμα!! Μάλλον επειδή δεν σύρθηκα, αλλα την εκτόνωση της κινητικής ενέργειας την "φάγανε" οι παλάμες (που τώρα έχουν από ένα μάτι η κάθε μία )


Για αυτό τα γάντια είναι απαραίτητα: όχι μόνο για το κρύο ή τον ιδρώτα, αλλά και για τα πεσίματα.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Καλή ανάρρωση και στους δύο. Δυστυχώς οι περισσότεροι υποτιμούμε την επικινδυνότητα του ποδηλάτου ειδικά μέσα στην πόλη αλλά όπως αποδεικνύεται τα πράγματα μπορούν να γίνουν πολύ άσχημα σε περίπτωση στραβής. Τουλάχιστον ας φοράμε τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό.

----------


## Tiven

Έπεσα και γω το Σάββατο σε μία λακουβάρα και η μπροστινή ζάντα μπήκε μέσα, στράβωσε, έσκασε η σαμπρέλα ότι ναναι έπαθε!!

Εντωμεταξύ το πιστεύω ότι έχω φύλακα άγγελο, πως μετά από αυτό δεν έπεσα είναι τρομερό...30 εκατοστά βάθος είχε εύκολα.
Δεν έπαθα τίποτα αφού δεν έπεσα, βέβαια μετά χτύπησα το καλάμι στο πετάλι (κλασσικά) όπως το πήγα με τα πόδια.  :Laughing: 

Περαστικά πιο πάνω στα παιδιά  :Smile:

----------


## christopheroeo

περαστικα σιδερενιος!!




> Έπεσα και γω το Σάββατο σε μία λακουβάρα και η μπροστινή ζάντα μπήκε μέσα, στράβωσε, έσκασε η σαμπρέλα ότι ναναι έπαθε!!
> 
> Εντωμεταξύ το πιστεύω ότι έχω φύλακα άγγελο, πως μετά από αυτό δεν έπεσα είναι τρομερό...30 εκατοστά βάθος είχε εύκολα.
> Δεν έπαθα τίποτα αφού δεν έπεσα, βέβαια μετά χτύπησα το καλάμι στο πετάλι (κλασσικά) όπως το πήγα με τα πόδια. 
> 
> Περαστικά πιο πάνω στα παιδιά


τι μου θυμησες    οπως ειμουνα ανεμελος και ποδηλατουσα χαλαρα  σε πεζοδρομο  ,  χαζευοντας   στα δεξια  μια μελαχρινη!! ξαφνικα   χωνεται η ροδα του trekking στο φρεατιο και με σταματησε αποτομα χαχα.   ειχε πολυ πλακα  το ολο σκηνικο.

----------


## Zus

> Έπεσα και γω το Σάββατο σε μία λακουβάρα και η μπροστινή ζάντα μπήκε μέσα, στράβωσε, έσκασε η σαμπρέλα ότι ναναι έπαθε!!
> 
> Εντωμεταξύ το πιστεύω ότι έχω φύλακα άγγελο, πως μετά από αυτό δεν έπεσα είναι τρομερό...30 εκατοστά βάθος είχε εύκολα.
> Δεν έπαθα τίποτα αφού δεν έπεσα, βέβαια μετά χτύπησα το καλάμι στο πετάλι (κλασσικά) όπως το πήγα με τα πόδια. 
> 
> Περαστικά πιο πάνω στα παιδιά


Πριν λίγες μέρες έπεσα και εγώ σε μία λακούβα με λασπόνερα που είχαν συσσωρευτεί από βροχές. Βέβαια αυτή ήταν αρκετά μεγάλη, για την ακρίβεια κάλυπτε όλον τον χωματόδρομο. 

Δεν υπήρχε άλλος δρόμος να πάρω, λέω θα περάσω από μέσα, θυμόμουν μάλιστα ότι δεν υπήρχε καν λακούβα στο σημείο αυτό πριν καιρό που είχα περάσει, οπότε φανταζόμουν ότι δεν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα. Έλα μου όμως που το σημείο είχε διαβρωθεί από τα νερά και τελικά έφτασαν τα λασπόνερα σχεδόν μέχρι τη μέση του ποδηλάτου. Ευτυχώς είχα πάρει λίγη φόρα γιατί ακόμα εκεί θα ήμουν κολλημένος, με το ζόρι πέρασα.  :Razz:

----------


## Tiven

Φίλε μου εγώ δεν δικαιολογούμαι... Μπροστά αμάξι σχολής οδηγών και η τύπισσα πήγαινε αργά πίσω της ακριβώς εμείς και πίσω μας αμάξια. 
Ε δεν πήγαινα όπως πάω όταν είμαι σε μηχανάκι (πίσω από κάποιο τροχό για να καταλαβαίνω τα εμπόδια ευκολότερα) και είχα λιγότερο από δευτερόλεπτο να αντιδράσω!!

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Περίεργο που δεν σου έχει απαντήσει κανείς ως τώρα...Να είσαι σιδερένιος κι αν θες να 
> ποδηλατήσουμε κάποια στιγμή ενημέρωσε με....



Ευχαριστώ, να είσαι καλά.0

Δεν πονάω.
Ωστόσο έχω τα κόκκινα σημάδια στις παλάμες και δύο μεγάλες μελανιές στον αριστερό μηρό. Μελανιές όμως!
Η σάρκα είχε γίνει μπλε και στο σημείο χτυπήματος είναι κίτρινη.
WTF?

Τελικά το μπλε στο πόδι μου από σήμερα μετατρέπεται σε ξεπλυμμένο κανελλοπορτοκαλοσομόν!


Να επισημάνω ότι οδηγούσα με το δεξί και ψαχνόμουν(κινητά, κλειδιά) με το αριστερό. Ο λόγος που γρατζουνίστηκαν στην επάνω τους όψη οι ταχύτητες και διαλύθηκε το κουδούνι είναι ότι πάτησα την δεξιά μανέτα. Και σε κλάσματα δευτερολέπτου έφυγα με τα μούτρα και προφανώς το ποδήλατο σηκώθηκε από πίσω προς τα μπροστά. Δεν χτύπησα με το κεφάλι κράνος, απλά γιατί είχα χαμηλή ταχύτητα και έβαλα έγκαιρα τα χέρια.


Σημείωση:
Οι πίσω ταχύτητες 1-8 πάνε "λογικά". Η 1 είναι η ελαφριά και όσο ανεβαίνουμε βαρένει το πετάλι.
Στις άλλες όμως (1-3) έγιναν πιο ασαφείς και σταματήσαν να κάνουν "κλακ-κλακ" με την αλλαγή απλά τρίζουν όποτε το θυμηθούν.

----------


## nm96027

> Καλή ανάρρωση και στους δύο. Δυστυχώς οι περισσότεροι υποτιμούμε την επικινδυνότητα του ποδηλάτου ειδικά μέσα στην πόλη αλλά όπως αποδεικνύεται τα πράγματα μπορούν να γίνουν πολύ άσχημα σε περίπτωση στραβής. Τουλάχιστον ας φοράμε τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό.


Για να είμαστε ακριβείς (και να μην κλαίει και ο alekan από τις τύψεις...), εγώ δεν την έπαθα από το ποδήλατο. Η πτώση μου ήταν συνήθης και σχετικά ήπια. Το ότι έβγαλα των ώμο μου ήταν ασφαλώς αποτέλεσμα της καθεξιν εξάρθρωσης που πάθαινα. Κάποια στιγμή θα τον έβγαζα: στο ποδήλατο, στον δρόμο, στον ύπνο, οπουδήποτε.

----------


## megahead13

Περαστικά στους τραυματίες  :Smile:

----------


## alekan

> Ευχαριστώ, να είσαι καλά.0
> 
> Δεν πονάω.
> Ωστόσο έχω τα κόκκινα σημάδια στις παλάμες και δύο μεγάλες μελανιές στον αριστερό μηρό. Μελανιές όμως!
> Η σάρκα είχε γίνει μπλε και στο σημείο χτυπήματος είναι κίτρινη.
> WTF?
> 
> Τελικά το μπλε στο πόδι μου από σήμερα μετατρέπεται σε ξεπλυμμένο κανελλοπορτοκαλοσομόν!
> 
> ...


Περαστικά.
Πήγαινε στον ποδηλατά σου για να σου ρυθμίσει το πίσω ντεραγιέ (αν δεν το έχεις κοπανήσει) και ν'αγοράσεις γαντάκια.

----------


## euri

> Για να είμαστε ακριβείς (και να μην κλαίει και ο alekan από τις τύψεις...), εγώ δεν την έπαθα από το ποδήλατο.


Μπα, άστον να κλαίει, δε θα πάθει τίποτα.

Alekan, ακούς;  Εσύ φταις ρε!

----------


## Tiven

Πόσο πάει μία καινούρια ζάντα ρε παιδιά; Γιατί όλοι μου λένε ότι με ακτινολόγηση φτιάχνουν τα περισσότερα αλλά η ζάντα μου δεν στράβωσε ή απλά έχασε την φόρμα της, μπήκε μέσα (και έξω από την άλλη) στην επιφάνεια που πιάνουν τα τακάκια και δεν νομίζω να διορθώνεται.

Ίσως βέβαια να λέω και βλακείες και να είναι εύκολο  :Razz:

----------


## alekan

Ζάντα; Από...10 έως 1000 € (λέμε τώρα) Πήγαινε στον μάστορά σου και θα σου πεί αυτός αν έρχεται.

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Νουμποερώτηση: Σε όλα τα ποδήλατα, το αριστερό χειριστήριο ταχυτήτων λειτουργέι αντίστροφα από το δεξί?

Εξηγούμαι:
Στο δεξί ανεβάζουμαι με τον πάνω δείκτη και κατεβάζουμαι πιέζοντας τον κάτω μοχλό (γράφει LOW)
Αντίθετα στο αριστερό με τον επάνω δείκτη κατεβάζουμε και με τον κάτω μοχλό ανεβάζουμε(λέει HIGH).

Ποιος ο πρακτικός λόγος να τα έχουν ανάποδα, αν ισχύει για όλα τα ποδήλατα?

----------


## ipo

Σε όσα ποδήλατα έχω δει έτσι είναι. Γενικά για να πας σε μεγαλύτερο γρανάζι πρέπει να τραβήξεις το συρματόσχοινο, άρα χρειάζεται μοχλός που σπρώχνεις σε μεγάλη διαδρομή κι όχι μοχλός απελευθέρωσης. Όμως πιο μεγάλο γρανάζι πίσω σημαίνει κατέβασμα, ενώ μπροστά ανέβασμα, γι' αυτό υπάρχει η αναντιστοιχία.

Θα με ενδιέφερε κι εμένα ο λόγος για τον οποίο έχει επιλεχθεί ως θέση ισορροπίας του μπροστινού εκτροχιαστή η εσωτερική, ενώ του πίσω εκτροχιαστή η εξωτερική. Από εκεί ξεκινάει η αναντιστοιχία, δηλαδή από τη θέση που το ελατήριο τοποθετεί τον εκτροχιαστή, όταν δεν υπάρχει τάση στο συρματόσχοινο.

----------


## alekan

Στο δισκοβραχίωνα, όταν "κατεβάζεις" ταχύτητα, μικραίνει το γρανάζι, ένω στην κασέτα/ελεύθερο, όταν κατεβάζεις, μεγαλώνει το γρανάζι. "Ανάποδη" λειτουργία δηλαδή.

----------


## ipo

> Στο δισκοβραχίωνα, όταν "κατεβάζεις" ταχύτητα, μικραίνει το γρανάζι, ένω στην κασέτα/ελεύθερο, όταν κατεβάζεις, μεγαλώνει το γρανάζι. "Ανάποδη" λειτουργία δηλαδή.


Γνωστό αυτό σε εμάς που έχουμε χρόνια ποδήλατο με ταχύτητες. Το θεωρούμε δεδομένο. Το θέμα είναι γιατί συμβαίνει; Γιατί δηλαδή να πρέπει να τεντώσεις το συρματόσχοινο για να πας σε μεγαλύτερο γρανάζι; Θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να συμβαίνει το αντίθετο. Είναι καθαρά θέμα διάταξης του ελατηρίου που ορίζει τη θέση του εκτροχιαστή. Αν αφήσεις τον εκτροχιαστή χωρίς συρματόσχοινο, τότε αυτός πάει προς το μικρό γρανάζι. Θα μπορούσε να γίνεται το ανάποδο, αν το επέλεγε ο κατασκευαστής.

----------


## alekan

Προφανέστατα δεν είναι θέμα προτίμησης "γιατί έτσι μου άρεσε" των κατασκευαστών. Δεν γνωρίζω να σου πω ακριβώς τους λόγους, αλλά μάλλον θα έχει να κάνει καθαρά με θέματα πρακτικότητας και απλότητας. Ίσως διαβάζοντας τα άρθρα του Sheldon Brown ή άλλα, με την ιστορία των ντεραγιέ, βρεις κάποια ικανοποιητική απάντηση.
Ένα ωραίο πχ είναι εδώ, με μπόλικα λινκ στο τέλος
http://theinquisition.eu/wordpress/2...he-derailleur/

----------


## ipo

Εννοείται ότι δεν υποτιμώ τους μηχανικούς που σχεδίασαν το σύστημα. Απλά τονίζω ότι αυτό που εμείς θεωρούμε δεδομένο, θα μπορούσε να είναι ανάποδα, αλλά κάποιος το σχεδίασε με τον τρόπο που ξέρουμε, έχοντας προφανώς τους λόγους του.

Ο Πήγασος εξέφρασε μία εύλογη απορία για κάτι που πολλοί ποδηλάτες δέχονται ως δεδομένο.

----------


## tsigarid

Αν το ελατήριό σου δεν δουλεύει καλά, το να πας σε μικρότερο γρανάζι είναι κίνηση που δεν θέλει πολύ δύναμη, κίνηση την οποία και ένα χαλαρό ελατήριο μπορεί να καταφέρει. Για να πας σε μεγαλύτερο γρανάζι θέλει σπρώξιμο, άρα πρέπει να βοηθήσεις με το χέρι, ή να ελπίζεις ότι το ελατήριό σου είναι αρκετά δυνατό.

----------


## ipo

> Αν το ελατήριό σου δεν δουλεύει καλά, το να πας σε μικρότερο γρανάζι είναι κίνηση που δεν θέλει πολύ δύναμη, κίνηση την οποία και ένα χαλαρό ελατήριο μπορεί να καταφέρει. Για να πας σε μεγαλύτερο γρανάζι θέλει σπρώξιμο, άρα πρέπει να βοηθήσεις με το χέρι, ή να ελπίζεις ότι το ελατήριό σου είναι αρκετά δυνατό.


Χωρίς να είμαι βέβαιος, νομίζω ότι αυτό δεν ισχύει. Η παραπάνω άποψη πιθανώς προκύπτει από το γεγονός ότι έχεις συνηθίσει εμπειρικά την ύπαρξη του ελατηρίου που αντιστέκεται στο χέρι σου (ή στο μοχλό) όταν πας να αλλάξεις γρανάζι σε μεγαλύτερο και διευκολύνει την κίνηση όταν αλλάζεις σε μικρότερο. Δηλαδή, αν το ελατήριο ήταν ανάποδο τοποθετημένο, θα είχες αποκτήσει αντίθετη άποψη.

Ο εκτροχιαστής απλώς κινεί την αλυσίδα πιο δίπλα και τα γρανάζια αναλαμβάνουν να τη μαγκώσουν. Πράγματι, σε μεγαλύτερο γρανάζι, κατά το μάγκωμα χρειάζεται περισσότερη δύναμη (όμως στο πετάλι, όχι στο μοχλό), επειδή πρέπει να υπερνικηθεί το δεύτερο ελατήριο που έχει ο οπίσθιος εκτροχιαστής, το οποίο κρατάει την αλυσίδα τεντωμένη. Αλλά αυτό δεν επηρεάζει την ευκολία κίνησης του εκτροχιαστή δεξιά-αριστερά. Το ίδιο εύκολα μετακινείται 1 cm δεξιά ή 1 cm αριστερά.

----------


## tsigarid

Όταν αλλάζεις ταχύτητα χρειάζεται λιγότερη δύναμη στα πετάλια, όχι περισσότερη, για να μη ζορίζεται η αλυσίδα τις λίγες στιγμές που είναι άσχημα τοποθετημένη στα γρανάζια. Συμφωνώ ότι αν το ελατήριο ήταν ανάποδα θα είχαμε διαφορετική αίσθηση, αλλά τότε το ελατήριο θα βοηθούσε την κίνηση προς το μεγάλο γρανάζι, άρα θα πίεζε προς τη "δύσκολη" κατεύθυνση της αλυσίδας χωρίς ο ποδηλάτης να καταλαβαίνει τη δυσκολία της κίνησης (συγκριτικά με την κίνηση προς μικρότερο γρανάζι). Το να νιώθεις ότι κάνεις κάτι σχετικά δύσκολο, βοηθάει στο να προσέχεις και να το κάνεις σωστά. Μη νομίζεις ότι έχω διαβάσει τίποτα για αυτά, την άποψή μου λέω από εμπειρία.

----------


## ipo

Ούτε εγώ γνωρίζω, απλά μου αρέσει που το ψάχνουμε.  :Smile: 

Όταν λέω "χρειάζεται περισσότερη δύναμη" δεν εννοώ σε σχέση με όταν κάνουμε πετάλι με μία ταχύτητα. Εννοώ ότι χρειάζεται λίγη περισσότερη *διαμήκη* δύναμη η αλυσίδα για την αλλαγή προς το μεγαλύτερο γρανάζι, σε σχέση με όταν αλλάζει προς μικρότερο γρανάζι. Εννοείται ότι στην αλλαγή δεν βάζουμε πίεση.

Το θέμα μας όμως είναι η εγκάρσια δύναμη, που ασκείται από τους μοχλούς αλλαγής, μέσω του συρματόσχοινου. Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι η εντύπωσή σου επηρεάζεται από το ίδιο το ελατήριο που αντιστέκεται. Αν υποθετικά αφαιρούσες το ελατήριο του εκτροχιαστή, πιστεύω ότι θα ήθελες την ίδια *εγκάρσια* (ως προς την αλυσίδα) δύναμη στο χέρι για να μετακινήσεις τον εκτροχιαστή προς μεγαλύτερο ή μικρότερο γρανάζι.

----------


## nm96027

O καθένας το δικό του καημό και εγώ τον δικό μου:

Μετά από δύο μήνες και μία εβδομάδα από την πτώση με το κουρσάκι (υπαίτιος: alekan) και την εγχείριση που μεσολάβησε πριν ακριβώς ένα μήνα, το προσεχές ΣΚ θα ξανανέβω σε ποδήλατο. 

Επιλέγω να το κάνω με προσοχή, οπότε η απόπειρα περιλαμβάνει το mountain που έχω στο χωριό (giant terrago) και μικρές προσεκτικές βόλτες. Ακόμα δεν μπορώ να ρισκάρω πιθανή πτώση, συν του ότι έχω μία σχετική φοβία πλέον. 

Αυτα! Θα σας ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες από το χωριό (Καιμκατσαλάν) από Δευτέρα.

----------


## alekan

Πάει, σε κατέστρεψα εντελώς!

----------


## nm96027

> Πάει, σε κατέστρεψα εντελώς!


Το καλοκαίρι λέω να πάω Πύλο με το ποδήλατο. Ετοιμάσου!

Εννοώ ποδηλατώντας.

----------


## alekan

Αθήνα-Πύλο;;;
Δεν σε συμφέρει από τη μεριά μου  :Razz:

----------


## daywalker06

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα, Θελω να παρω ποδήλατο στην αδερφή μου μεχρι 300-350 ευρώ, ειναι σε νησι οποτε θα θελει και για χώμα, άσφαλτο, έχετε να προτείνεται κάποιο? θα με διευκόλυνε και μαγαζί για online παραγγελία. (επειδη θα το παιρνω και εγώ καποιες φορες  :Embarassed:  να μην ειναι με καλαθάκια και ροζάκια 
Οποια βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη   :Worthy:

----------


## costa

> Καλησπέρα στην παρέα, Θελω να παρω ποδήλατο στην αδερφή μου μεχρι 300-350 ευρώ, ειναι σε νησι οποτε θα θελει και για χώμα, άσφαλτο, έχετε να προτείνεται κάποιο? θα με διευκόλυνε και μαγαζί για online παραγγελία. (επειδη θα το παιρνω και εγώ καποιες φορες  να μην ειναι με καλαθάκια και ροζάκια 
> Οποια βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη


Μάλλον ψαχνεις για καποιο τρεκινγκ ποδηλατο ,το πρώτο που μου ερχετε στο μυαλό σε αυτα τα χρήματα πανω κατω ειναι το  KTM MANHATTAN http://www.motobyron.gr/shop/motobyron/index.php? a_frdf_323xs_c_azs=%CE%A0%CE%BF%CE%BB%CE%B7%CF%82&a_frdf_323_ca=%CE%A0%CE%9F%CE%94%CE%97%CE%9B%CE%91%CE%A4%CE%91&aaw_frd  f_32cv3_gfr32ca=aaw_frdf_32cv3_gfr32ca&a_frdf_3fdi2df3_ca=1633 σε καποιο αλλο κατάστημα μπορει να το βρεις και σε αλλο χρώμα ,βγαίνει σε διάφορα.
Παρομοιο με το ktm ειναι και το MERIDA CROSSWAY 20V http://www.tsirikosbikes.gr/bikes/on...ssway-20v.html http://www.action-bikes.gr/merida-crossway-20v.html τίμιο ποδήλατο για τα λεφτα του ,κατι αρκετα  καλύτερο  νομίζω οτι δεν μπορείς να βρεις σε αυτα τα λεφτα.

----------


## daywalker06

Ευχαριστώ πολυ για τις προτάσεις, κοιτούσα ποδήλατα με 26" τροχό

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ποια εφαρμογή χρησιμοποιείτε για τρέξιμο-ποδήλατο, κατέβασα το strava και είναι καταπληκτικό, πολύ ευχρηστο λιτό κλπ, αλλά παρατήρησα οτι έχει ενα θέμα με το υψόμετρο και δεν ξέρω τι ευθύνεται μου εβγαλε π.χ. οτι το μέγιστο υψόμετρο ήταν 217 μέτρα ενώ στην πραγματικότητα ήταν πάνω απο 600.


*Spoiler:*




			double post it is  :Razz:

----------


## tsigarid

Endomondo, και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

έχετε κάνει μεγάλο ταξίδι με το ποδήλατο; Δηλαδή π.χ. 1000 km; Προφανώς με αρκετές στάσεις και σε πολλές μέρες (π.χ. 15 μέρες).
Σκέφτομαι να γυρίσω από Παρίσι Αθήνα με ποδήλατο (το ξέρω, είναι ανωμαλία). Δηλαδή να κάνω με ποδήλατο το Παρίσι, Βενετία. Μετά να πάρω το πλοίο μέχρι Πάτρα και μετά πάλι με ποδήλατο μέχρι Αθήνα. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα την παλέψω αλλά σαν ιδέα μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ.

----------


## tsigarid

> έχετε κάνει μεγάλο ταξίδι με το ποδήλατο; Δηλαδή π.χ. 1000 km; Προφανώς με αρκετές στάσεις και σε πολλές μέρες (π.χ. 15 μέρες).
> Σκέφτομαι να γυρίσω από Παρίσι Αθήνα με ποδήλατο. Δηλαδή να κάνω με ποδήλατο το Παρίσι, Βενετία. Μετά να πάρω το πλοίο μέχρι Πάτρα και μετά πάλι με ποδήλατο μέχρι Αθήνα. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα την παλέψω αλλά σαν ιδέα μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ.


Είναι φανταστική ιδέα, αλλά δεν έχω βρει παρέα να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο. Ένας φίλος μου έχει κάνει ~300km σε μία βδομάδα, και μου είπε ότι μετά από 3-4 μέρες πονάει ο κώλος σου - και είχε καλή σέλα και ρούχο με ενίσχυση!

Από τι δρόμους θα πας ξέρεις; Εννοείται δεν παίζει εθνική, και συχνά δεν παίζουν και επαρχιακοί δρόμοι. Θέλει πολύ καλή σχεδίαση, και αν δεν ξέρεις τους δρόμους είναι λίγο τζόγος.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Garmin Edge® Touring




- - - Updated - - -

εμένα με κρατάει το ότι δεν θα έχω παρέα. Όχι για κινδύνους αλλά για το αν τύχει τίποτα στο ποδήλατο αλλά και για το θέμα συντροφιάς για να περνάει η ώρα.

----------


## tsigarid

> Garmin Edge® Touring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> εμένα με κρατάει το ότι δεν θα έχω παρέα. Όχι για κινδύνους αλλά για το αν τύχει τίποτα στο ποδήλατο αλλά και για το θέμα συντροφιάς για να περνάει η ώρα.


Ας ζούσαμε στην ίδια ήπειρο, να δεις για πότε θα έβρισκες παρέα!

----------


## alekan

http://koliri84.blogspot.gr/2013/05/...-venice_6.html


Με το 29άρι σου πάντως, χλωμότατο σε κόβω. :Wink:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

επειδή δεν είναι κούρσα; Νομίζω ότι ο αναβάτης είναι σε πολύ χειρότερη κατάσταση από το ποδήλατο  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -

υγ: πάντως έχω ασφάλτινα λάστιχα

----------


## Νikosanagn

Xωρίς παρέα μην το κάνεις απλά...

----------


## alekan

> επειδή δεν είναι κούρσα; Νομίζω ότι ο αναβάτης είναι σε πολύ χειρότερη κατάσταση από το ποδήλατο 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> υγ: πάντως έχω ασφάλτινα λάστιχα


Βασικά για τέτοιες καταστάσεις, ούτε η κούρσα ειναι ιδανική. Θες ποδήλατο τουρισμού καλύτερα.

Για τον αναβάτη, δεν σχολιάζω  :Whistle:

----------


## ipo

Πέρσι είχαν περάσει εβδομάδες που έκανα 300 χιλιόμετρα και συνολικά 1000 χιλιόμετρα το μήνα. Αν προπονηθείς *προοδευτικά* συνηθίζεις σε πολλά. Ούτε κούραση νιώθεις με 100 χιλιόμετρα, ούτε οι ανηφόρες σε καταβάλουν, ούτε η σέλα. Αν το αφήσεις, φυσικά ξεσυνηθίζεις. Τώρα κάνω 40 χιλιόμετρα και νιώθω όπως όταν έκανα πέρσι 120 χιλιόμετρα. Αν δώσουμε την ευκαιρία στον οργανισμό μας να προσαρμοστεί, μπορούμε να κάνουμε πολλά, διαφορετικά κινδυνεύουμε να τραυματιστούμε.

Η παρέα χρειάζεται για να περνάνε πιο ευχάριστα οι ώρες, αλλά και για ασφάλεια. Ακόμα και εντός Αττικής, σπάνια κάνω διαδρομές μόνος μου άνω των 2 ωρών, γιατί βαριέμαι. Με παρέα περνάνε εύκολα τα 6ωρα.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να έχεις παρέα και για να περνάει η ώρα και για λόγους ασφαλείας, εγώ είχα κάνει μόνος μου το tour d' Atene και είχα καταλήξει κάπου στις 6 - 7 η ώρα στην Βαρυμπόμπη!(μένω Άλιμο) μόνος μου, με ένα γόνατο υπό διάλυση αν πάθαινα κάτι να δω τι θα έκανα.

----------


## tsigarid

Παρέα = ασφάλεια, δεν νομίζω να διαφωνεί κανείς, ειδικά σε μέρη που μπορεί να μη βλέπεις άνθρωπο για χιλιόμετρα.

- - - Updated - - -

addendum: και που μπορεί να μην έχει σήμα το κινητό!!!

----------


## megahead13

Πέρσι συνάδελφος ξεκίνησε από το Kent (νοτιο-ανατολική Αγγλία για όσους δε γνωρίζουν) και έφτασε στο βορειότερο άκρο της Σκωτίας. Ήταν με άλλον έναν. Χρειάστηκαν 2 βδομάδες...

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

χμμ... εσύ δεν είσαι μακρυά από Παρίσι. 2 ώρες δρόμος με το eurostar...  :Smile: 
Με το ίδιο σκεπτικό μπορώ να πάρω το TGV από Παρίσι για Ζυρίχη (κανένα 4ωρο είναι) και να ρίξω την απόσταση στο μισό... Χμ...

- - - Updated - - -

υγ: το βίντεο ήταν εξαιρετικό!!!  :Respekt:   :Respekt:   :Respekt:

----------


## tsigarid

Το παν με το ποδήλατο είναι να έχεις κίνητρο. Κάτι σαν τον γάιδαρο με το καρότο.  :Whistle: 

*Spoiler:*

----------


## Νikosanagn

Πολύ κάτω δεν είναι αριστερή μανέτα του φρένου;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Πολύ κάτω δεν είναι αριστερή μανέτα του φρένου;


η ποια;  :Razz:

----------


## frap

Είναι φορές που εύχεται κανείς να είχε γεννηθεί σέλα...

----------


## nm96027

Θέτω ερώτηση στους συν-ποδηλάτες:

Ετοιμάζομαι για τις γνωστές ποδηλατοβόλες στα δάση του Καιμακτσαλάν και προσπαθώ να λύσω το πρόβλημα των τσοπανόσκυλων ή αδέσποτων σκύλων. Εννοώ πως απομακρύνεις σκύλους (κυρίως αγέλες) που σε παίρνουν στο κατόπι ή σου κλείνουν τον δρόμο. 

Διάβασα αρκετά άρθρα στο internet (πχ https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?doc_id=194) αλλά δεν βρήκα άκρη. Συνήθως συστήνουν spray πιπεριού το οποίο δεν μου είναι συμπαθές στην χρήση, αλλά επιπλέον θα πρέπει να πλησιάσω αρκετά τον σκύλο (ή τους σκύλους) για να τους ψεκάσω. 

Αν μιλάμε για έναν-δύο σκύλους τα καταφέρνω με την γνωστή μέθοδο: κατεβαίνω από το ποδήλατο, βάζω το ποδήλατο ανέβασα σε μένα και τον σκύλο και τελειώνει η ιστορία. Αν πέσω πάνω σε τσομπανόσκυλα, τότε απλώς προσπαθώ να αποφύγω την περιοχή του κοπαδιού και είμαι πάλι οκ (αν ασφαλώς κάτι τέτοιο είναι δυνατό). Ωστόσο έχω πέσει πάνω σε αγέλες σκύλων (5-6) που μου κλείνουν τον δρόμο και δεν μπορώ να περάσω. 

Συμβουλές;

----------


## kostaspd

Δεν ξέρω να σε συμβουλέψω αλλά βλέπω ότι είσαι administrator και χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα που έχεις χόμπι το ποδήλατο....
Μια φορά που είχα πάει στο όρος Αιγάλεω με αφορμή ότι έχω δυνατό προβολέα και ήθελα να το δοκιμάσω σε νυχτερινή
ποδηλασία,αντίκρυσα 5 σκυλιά μαζεμένα και δεν συνέχισα,αντίθετα έκανα μεταβολή και γύρισα πίσω...

Την επόμενη μέρα που πήγα πρωί ήταν εκεί πάλι ακριβώς τα ίδια 5 σκυλιά τα οποία δεν με πείραξαν καθόλου και συνέχισα
την βόλτα μου στο βουνό...
Δεν ξέρω τι θα γινόταν αν συνέχιζα να περάσω μπροστά τους το προηγούμενο βράδυ....

Αυτά....

----------


## ipo

Μεγάλο πρόβλημα τα τσοπανόσκυλα σε ορεινές διαδρομές. Πρόσφατα έκανα διαδρομή σε χωματόδρομο με μία φίλη και πέσαμε σε κοπάδι κατσίκια. Μας πλησίασαν αγριεμένα 3 τσοπανόσκυλα, αλλά με δύο άτομα δεν όρμηξαν. Τα κατσίκια ήταν 200 μέτρα μπροστά μας και αποφασίσαμε να βγούμε από το δρόμο και να κατεβούμε μία πλαγιά για να προσπεράσουμε το κοπάδι (τα κατσίκια στο χωματόδρομο και οι ποδηλάτες στα αγκάθια στην πλαγιά  :Razz: ). Σκεφθήκαμε ότι αφενός θα αγριέψουν περισσότερο αν πλησιάσουμε το κοπάδι, αφετέρου μπορεί να υπάρχουν κι άλλα τσοπανόσκυλα.

Τελικά ήταν σοφή η σκέψη κι ας καταγδαρθήκαμε με τα αγκάθια, γιατί απόψε μου είπε φίλος που είχε περάσει με γκρουπ ποδηλάτων, ότι τα τσοπανόσκυλα εκεί είναι 10 και επιτέθηκαν σε ομάδα 5 ατόμων.

----------


## tsigarid

> Δεν ξέρω να σε συμβουλέψω αλλά βλέπω ότι είσαι administrator και χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα που έχεις χόμπι το ποδήλατο....
> Μια φορά που είχα πάει στο όρος Αιγάλεω με αφορμή ότι έχω δυνατό προβολέα και ήθελα να το δοκιμάσω σε νυχτερινή
> ποδηλασία,αντίκρυσα 5 σκυλιά μαζεμένα και δεν συνέχισα,αντίθετα έκανα μεταβολή και γύρισα πίσω...
> 
> Την επόμενη μέρα που πήγα πρωί ήταν εκεί πάλι ακριβώς τα ίδια 5 σκυλιά τα οποία δεν με πείραξαν καθόλου και συνέχισα
> την βόλτα μου στο βουνό...
> Δεν ξέρω τι θα γινόταν αν συνέχιζα να περάσω μπροστά τους το προηγούμενο βράδυ....
> 
> Αυτά....


Μάλλον δεν πεινούσαν  :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Καλα αυτό το endomondo αν του βάλεις ότι θες να ακολουθήσεις μια διαδρομή, δε σε προειδοποιεί με κάποιο τροπο όταν πάρεις μια λάθος στροφή;

- - - Updated - - -

Σήμερα έκανα 40 χιλιόμετρα και το ποδήλατο άρχισε να παραπονιέται λίγο. Κάνει λίγο θόρυβο ("χριτς-χριτς") όταν κάνω πετάλι. Αρχικά έλεγα ότι θέλει λάδωμα η αλυσίδα (που θέλει), μετά άρχισα να σκέφτομαι τη μεσαία τριβή και μετά τα πετάλια...

Τι είναι το πιο ύποπτο; Φυσικά θα λαδώσω την αλυσίδα αλλά μετά από αυτό τι λέτε να κοιτάξω;

----------


## alekan

Όλο το ποδήλατο είναι ύποπτο  :Razz: 
Λάδωσε ό,τι μπορέσεις. Η μεσαία τριβή είναι ανοιχτού ή κλειστού τύπου; (αν ξέρεις)

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Δεν εχω ιδέα... Εσένα για τι τύπου σου φαίνεται;

----------


## alekan

Για ανοικτού τύπου μου φαίνεται, οπότε το πας στον ποδηλατά είτε για άνοιγμα-καθάρισμα-γρασάρισμα είτε για αλλαγή με cartridge, οπότε δεν ασχολείσαι με γρασαρίσματα κλπ

----------


## costa

Αν σου ειναι ευκολο έλεγξε πρωτα τα πεταλια ,και εμενα έτριζε κατι στο δισκοβραχίονα και ενω ημουν σχεδον σίγουρος οτι ειναι η μεσαία τριβή τελικά ηταν τα πετάλια .

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Ναι και εγώ τα πετάλια σκέφτομαι να κοιτάξω πριν την μεσαία τριβή. Τα κοίταξα με το χέρι και δείχνουν να μην είναι χαλαρά (δλδ να "παίζουν"). Βέβαια αυτό δε λέει και πάρα πολλά μια που η δύναμη που βάζω με τα πόδια είναι πολλαπλάσια από αυτήν που έβαλα με τα χέρια.

Για αρχή θα καθαρίσω & λαδώσω την αλυσίδα και όταν αρχίσει να κελαηδάει για τα καλά το μηχάνημα θα αρχίσω να κάνω πιο σοβαρό έλεγχο.

----------


## alekan

Βρε, πήγαινε σε έναν ποδηλατα να στα τσεκάρει /λαδωσει όλα.

----------


## ipo

Ο θόρυβος που κάνει η αλυσίδα είναι διαφορετικός και με γενικά στρώνει με καθάρισμα και λάδωμα. Αν τον παρατηρήσεις, δε συγχέεται με εκείνον των πεταλιών.

Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι αποκλείεις την αλυσίδα, σπάνια ευθύνεται η μεσαία τριβή. Συνήθως ο θόρυβος κατά την περιστροφή είναι στα πετάλια.

----------


## manicx

Το πετάλι κάνει συνήθως θόρυβο μόλις περάσει το μέγιστο ύψος ο βραχίονας και αρχίσει να κατεβαίνει. Κοινώς όταν ασκούμε την μεγαλύτερη πίεση πάνω του. Και ο θόρυβος είναι μικρός, τύπου τσικ-τσικ....  :Razz:  Απλά να θυμάσαι, όχι λάδι σε πετάλι, θα σου βγει off. Το πετάλι θέλει άνοιγμα και γράσο. Η αγοράσεις ένα σετ καινούρια και τελείωσες...

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

OK, ενδιαφέροντα όλα αυτά. Να υποθέσω ότι για την αλυσίδα μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το "θαυματουργό" ( :Razz: ) WD-40;

----------


## alekan

ΠΟΤΕ και ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ στο ποδήλατο wd40 για λίπανση. Για καθαρισμό, ΙΣΩΣ  συζητιέται.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Ok, μη βαράς  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## manicx

Κάποτε βάζαμε ελαιόλαδο!  :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Το χρυσό μου... Όσο παει και κελαηδάει όλο και πιο δυνατά...

----------


## vamvakoolas

μιας και ετοιμαζω θεματα σχετικα με τη ποδηλασια (και παλια εγραφα απλα τωρα πιο σοβαρα) αν θελετε να καλυψω κατι π.χ συνεντευξη απο καποιον, καλυψη γεγονοτος σφυριξτε

εχουμε και δυνατοτητα φωτο αλλα και βιδεο...

(παρουσιασεις και γνωμες για ποδηλατο/ανταλλακτικα μη ζητησετε γιατι δε ξερω αν οι εταιριες τα δινουν πλεον)

----------


## alekan

> Το χρυσό μου... Όσο παει και κελαηδάει όλο και πιο δυνατά...


Πες αλεύρι, ο ποδηλατάς της γειτονιάς σου σε γυρεύει.

- - - Updated - - -




> μιας και ετοιμαζω θεματα σχετικα με τη ποδηλασια (και παλια εγραφα απλα τωρα πιο σοβαρα) αν θελετε να καλυψω κατι π.χ συνεντευξη απο καποιον, καλυψη γεγονοτος σφυριξτε
> 
> εχουμε και δυνατοτητα φωτο αλλα και βιδεο...
> 
> (παρουσιασεις και γνωμες για ποδηλατο/ανταλλακτικα μη ζητησετε γιατι δε ξερω αν οι εταιριες τα δινουν πλεον)


Θα ξαναπιάσεις το blog;  :One thumb up:

----------


## raspoutiv

> Το χρυσό μου... Όσο παει και κελαηδάει όλο και πιο δυνατά...


άντε τυχερέ. σου δίνει και τέμπο

----------


## vamvakoolas

οχι σε sites και καναλι

----------


## tsigarid

> Καλα αυτό το endomondo αν του βάλεις ότι θες να ακολουθήσεις μια διαδρομή, δε σε προειδοποιεί με κάποιο τροπο όταν πάρεις μια λάθος στροφή;


Όχι η μλκ, απλά σου λέει εκτιμώμενο χρόνο τερματισμού... Θα έπρεπε να σου λέει που να στρίβεις γενικά, όχι μόνο αν πας λάθος!

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Όχι η μλκ, απλά σου λέει εκτιμώμενο χρόνο τερματισμού... Θα έπρεπε να σου λέει που να στρίβεις γενικά, όχι μόνο αν πας λάθος!


Έκανα μια αρκετά μέτρια διαδρομή το περασμένο Σάββατο και οχι αυτή που ήθελα γι'αυτο ακριβώς το λόγο. Σκόπευα να κάνω 60 χιλιόμετρα και έκανα 40 μαλακισμενα ενώ τα 10+ από αυτά είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι τα έκανα ενώ προσπαθούσα να ξαναμπώ στο δρόμο μου/πορεία μου...

----------


## tsigarid

Να πάρεις βάση τηλεφώνου για το τιμόνι, θα είναι ο χάρτης μπροστά σου όλη την ώρα. Εναλλακτικά, google maps με ηχητική πλοήγηση.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Να πάρεις βάση τηλεφώνου για το τιμόνι, θα είναι ο χάρτης μπροστά σου όλη την ώρα. Εναλλακτικά, google maps με ηχητική πλοήγηση.


Ναι αυτό είναι όντως μια εναλλακτική. Για offline πλοήγηση βρήκα και μια άλλη εφαρμογή που λέγεται bike hub.
Θα τα δοκιμάσω στην επόμενη βόλτα. Βέβαια το θεωρώ υπερβολή να εχω δυο εφαρμογές σχετικές με gps ανοιχτές ταυτόχρονα για να κάνω τη δουλειά μου...

Θα έπρεπε το endomondo ή οι άλλες mainstream gap tracking εφαρμογές να είναι πιο πλήρεις.

----------


## alekan

Στο Μόναχο βολτάρεις;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Στο Μόναχο βολτάρεις;


και στα περίχωρα

----------


## alekan

Οκ, δώσε βάση στην πενιά λοιπόν ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΒΑΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΣΟΥ.
Πας εδώ κι αγοράζεις την σουπαντουπα βάση smartphone Finn
http://getfinn.com/
Στη στέλνουν οι Αυστριακοί (είναι ποιοτικότατη), και μαζί σου στέλνουν και κωδικό για δωρεάν κατέβασμα μιας πόλης από αυτό
http://www.bikecityguide.org/app/

End.

----------


## tsigarid

> Οκ, δώσε βάση στην πενιά λοιπόν ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΒΑΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΣΟΥ.
> Πας εδώ κι αγοράζεις την σουπαντουπα βάση smartphone Finn
> http://getfinn.com/
> Στη στέλνουν οι Αυστριακοί (είναι ποιοτικότατη), και μαζί σου στέλνουν και κωδικό για δωρεάν κατέβασμα μιας πόλης από αυτό
> http://www.bikecityguide.org/app/
> 
> End.


Πάλι δύο εφαρμογές για το gps δηλαδή. Η βάση αρκεί, σε συνδυασμό με το endomondo, εκτός αν δεν έχεις ιδέα για τη διαδρομή και θες οδηγίες σε κάθε γωνία.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Alekan, σε βλέπω αργά. Τελικά πήρα αυτή   http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...d=301251884855  στα 4 ευρώ (με αποστολή μέσα). Το καλό είναι ότι θα χωράει και την extra μπαταρία και μερικά ψιλολοιδια ακόμα

----------


## tsigarid

> Alekan, σε βλέπω αργά. Τελικά πήρα αυτή   http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...d=301251884855  στα 4 ευρώ (με αποστολή μέσα). Το καλό είναι ότι θα χωράει και την extra μπαταρία και μερικά ψιλολοιδια ακόμα


Πολύ καλή! Όταν φτάσει πες αν είσαι ευχαριστημένος, να την τσιμπήσω και εγώ. Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει κυρίως είναι αν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς την οθόνη αφής πάνω από το προστατευτικό κάλυμμα.

----------


## vamvakoolas

το αλλο σαββατο λεω να οργ(αν)οσω μια βολτουλα απο καλλιμαρμαρο προς μαραθωνα και πισω

(οποιος γουσταρει να το εχει στα υποψη)

ταχυτητα κινησης 20 με 30 χλμ/ωρα

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Πολύ καλή! Όταν φτάσει πες αν είσαι ευχαριστημένος, να την τσιμπήσω και εγώ. Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει κυρίως είναι αν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς την οθόνη αφής πάνω από το προστατευτικό κάλυμμα.


υπολογίζω ότι θα είναι όπως ένα iphone armband που είχα αγοράσει (δείχνει παρόμοιο το πλαστικό της οθόνης). Δλδ θα μπορείς να κάνεις ένα slide ή να επιλέξεις κάτι αλλά θα γίνεται με προσπάθεια και θα είναι σχετικά δύσχρηστο. Αλλά αυτό είναι αναμενόμενο και δε με πειράζει.

Θα σε ενημερώσω πάντως όταν το πάρω.

----------


## tsigarid

> υπολογίζω ότι θα είναι όπως ένα iphone armband που είχα αγοράσει (δείχνει παρόμοιο το πλαστικό της οθόνης). Δλδ θα μπορείς να κάνεις ένα slide ή να επιλέξεις κάτι αλλά θα γίνεται με προσπάθεια και θα είναι σχετικά δύσχρηστο. Αλλά αυτό είναι αναμενόμενο και δε με πειράζει.
> 
> Θα σε ενημερώσω πάντως όταν το πάρω.


Το σημαντικό θα είναι να μπορείς να ξεκλειδώνεις το τηλέφωνο για να δεις τον χάρτη εν κινήσει. Αν πρέπει να το βγάζεις έξω, άντε γεια.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

tsigarid, για ποιο λόγο έχεις πάρει το endomondo premium; Δεν βλέπω κάποια ιδιαίτερη χρησιμότητα. Τα πλήρη στατιστικά που σου δείχνει άμεσα στο κινητό, μπορείς να τα δεις και στο σπίτι με την ησυχία σου από τον υπολογιστή σου.

Μου ξεφεύγει κάτι;

Και κάτι άσχετο, τι κάνετε όταν αποφασίσετε να πάτε βόλτα και δεν θέλετε να βάλετε αθλητική περιβολή; Το τζινάκι θα σκιστεί με λίγες βόλτες. Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο ανθεκτικό σχετικά χωρίς να υποχρεωθώ να κουβαλάω 2η αλλαξιά;

----------


## alekan

Ποδηλατικά τζινάκια.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Ποδηλατικά τζινάκια.


με γρίφους μιλάς γέροντα...   :Razz:

----------


## tsigarid

> tsigarid, για ποιο λόγο έχεις πάρει το endomondo premium; Δεν βλέπω κάποια ιδιαίτερη χρησιμότητα. Τα πλήρη στατιστικά που σου δείχνει άμεσα στο κινητό, μπορείς να τα δεις και στο σπίτι με την ησυχία σου από τον υπολογιστή σου.
> 
> Μου ξεφεύγει κάτι;


Δε με διαβάζεις προσεκτικά αγαπητέ. Το endomondo το χρησιμοποιώ κυρίως για το τρέξιμο, και εκεί το Premium σου προσφέρει πλήρη προγράμματα άθλησης με συγκεκριμένο στόχο, πχ θέλω να βελτιώσω το χρόνο μου στα 10k και ο αγώνας είναι σε 3 μήνες, θέλω να τρέξω μαραθώνιο και έχω 6 μήνες και μπορώ να τρέχω μόνο 4 μέρες τη βδομάδα, κλπ. Σου βγάζει πλήρες πρόγραμμα, αξιολογεί αυτόματα κάθε βδομάδα τι έκανες σε σχέση με το στόχο, και προσαρμόζεται ανάλογα. Είναι εξαιρετικό. Δυστυχώς έχουν ανακοινώσει επίσημα ότι δεν σκοπεύουν να βγάλουν αυτή τη δυνατότητα σε άλλα αθλήματα πλην του τρεξίματος.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Χθες το έλιωσα το singleακι... Βασικά το ψιλοβίασα και είμαι τυχερός που δεν έμεινα απο λάστιχο μια που πήγα και σε χωμάτινους δρόμους που άρχιζαν να είναι για trecking (μικρά πεσμένα κλαδιά κλπ).  

Έκανα 70 χιλιόμετρα και πολλά απο αυτά ήταν σε μια μαγευτική διαδρομή μέσα στο πράσινο. Βέβαια πρέπει να πάρω επειγόντως σορτς ή ποδηλατικό παντελόνι μια που χθες ήμουν η προσωποποίηση του hipster (που μάλιστα δεν την παλεύει/νιώθει). 70 χιλιόμετρα με τζιν, τσαντάκι ώμου και tablet μέσα στο τσαντάκι για να διαβάσουμε ενώ ξαποσταίνουμε στον προορισμό...

----------


## alekan

Παίζουν και ποδηλατικά εσώρουχα.

Για τα τζιν που με είπες και γέροντα, ορίστε κανα δυο λινκάκια 
http://www.levi.com/DE/de_DE/categor...wSession=false
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/activ...-the-best.html

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Δεν πιστεύω να θίχτηκες;  :Smile: 

Σ'ευχαριστώ! Τα είδα τα τζιν και ίσως αν το ήξερα να αγόρασα ένα 511 commuter μια που μόλις αγόρασα 2 511 slim fit. Βέβαια τα απλά slim fit μόνο αντοχής δεν είναι επειδή είναι πιο λεπτά από τα 501 (βέβαια πιο ελαστικά).

Θα κρατήσω τα κανονικά μου τζιν για καφέ και για να πηγαίνω στη δουλειά (<10-15 χλμ) και για τις βόλτες θα βάζω κάτι πιο άνετο.

Επιπλέον στο τέλος του άρθρου που έδωσες τα τζιν που προτείνουν για ποδήλατο είναι υπερβολικά ακριβά. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι μπορώ να τα βρω στη μισή τιμή (όπως κάνω στα levi's) αλλά πάλι (θα) είναι συγκρίσιμα σε τιμές με το ποδήλατο που καβαλάω.

- - - Updated - - -

Επιπλέον δοκίμασα το ΣΚ το google maps στο κινητό για πλοήγηση με το ποδήλατο. ΟΚ ήταν σε γενικές γραμμές. Πρότεινε μια μίξη δρόμων μη υψηλής ταχύτητας και ωραίων μονοπατιών για ποδήλατα για να φτάσω στον προορισμό μου. Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι δεν καταλάβαινα όταν διάλεγα τη διαδρομή στο κινητό από τι είδους δρόμο θα περάσω οπότε έφτασα να μπω με το single speed μου και τα 23άρια λάστιχα σε δρόμο μέσα στο δάσος που ήταν για trecking. Το κακό σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις είναι ότι δεν ξέρεις αν θα χειροτερεύσει το μονοπάτι/δρόμος ή αν η παράκαμψη που θα πάρεις (αν αποφασίσεις να αλλάξεις διαδρομή) θα είναι καλύτερη ή χειρότερη.

Τέλος καλό, όλα καλά και μπορώ να πω ότι ήταν μια (πολύ) καλή βόλτα.

Μια επιπλέον σημείωση για το navigation. Χρησιμοποίησα μόνο τα ακουστικά μια που δεν είχα/έχω βάση για το κινητό στο ποδήλατο. Η καθοδήγηση με τα ακουστικά ήταν ΟΚ στο 80% της διαδρομής. Προβλήματα υπήρχαν όταν έπρεπε να μου δώσει πολλές εντολές μαζί (που μπλεκόταν), όταν έκανα λάθος και προσπαθούσε να με διορθώσει (πάλι μπλεκόταν) και όταν μου έλεγε, ενώ ήμουν μέσα στο δάσος, "στρίψε στην οδό Αδάμαντος δεξια" (άντε εσύ να καταλάβεις ποιο από τα λοξά δρομάκια που φεύγουν δεξιά το έχουν ονομάσει "Αδάμαντος"...)

----------


## ipo

Έχει οδό Αδάμαντος η Γερμανία;  :Razz: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...ZW5Pu8nA4#t=35

----------


## alekan

> Δεν πιστεύω να θίχτηκες;


Τα μάλα.  :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Έχει οδό Αδάμαντος η Γερμανία; 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...ZW5Pu8nA4#t=35


η οδός Αδάμαντος υπάρχει παντού...  :Razz: 

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9F%...84%CE%BF%CE%B9




> Το σπίτι στο οποίο μένουν οι Απαράδεκτοι βρίσκεται στη *φανταστική οδό Αδάμαντος* 4 στον Λυκαβηττό.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Και εκεί που περίμενα να πρασινίσει το φανάρι... Τι βλέπω απέναντι;;;


*Spoiler:*





 :Razz:

----------


## frap

Πέρασε με κόκκινο η καρ@@@@ και σου 'κανε και πλακίτσα που περίμενες εεε;
Τι κόσμος...

----------


## raspoutiv

> Και εκεί που περίμενα να πρασινίσει το φανάρι... Τι βλέπω απέναντι;;;
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


πωωωωω 
καλά άλλη ζάντα μπρος άλλη πίσω; τρομερό κομμάτι

----------


## alekan

Άραγε το έχει fixed ή single speed;

----------


## ipo

Είδατε το καπάκι της βαλβίδας του πίσω τροχού, που είναι σαν μικρή μπάλα μπάσκετ;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Πέρασε με κόκκινο η καρ@@@@ και σου 'κανε και πλακίτσα που περίμενες εεε;


Νόμιζε ότι ήμουν Γερμανός... Την πρόλαβα όμως στο επόμενο φανάρι...

----------


## vamvakoolas

αντιγραφω απο το φορουμ των "ΠΡΟ"

Για οσους ξεμπαρκους ξεμειναν στην Αθηνα και θελουν να κανουν βολτα με χλμ προτεινω

Αθηνα (καλλιμαρμαρο)->κηφισσιας->Σταματα->Φραγμα->Σχινιας->Λεωφ Μαραθωνος->Σταυρος

Ρυθμος 20-30 χλμ/ωρα με τη προοπτικη η μεση να βγει 25

Σταση μια μικρη στο φραγμα (ανασυγκροτηση) και Σχινια

Ωρα εκκινησης Καλλιμαρμαρο 8 το πρωι τη κυριακη (και για λογους κινησης με τα αυτοκινητα αλλα και για νωρις επιστροφη)

ΑΝ καποιος εχει αποριες το ιμεηλ μου ειναι το νικ μου στο τζιμαιλ

----------


## megahead13

> Είδατε το καπάκι της βαλβίδας του πίσω τροχού, που είναι σαν μικρή μπάλα μπάσκετ;


εεεεμ... όχι  :Razz:

----------


## tzelen

> Και εκεί που περίμενα να πρασινίσει το φανάρι... Τι βλέπω απέναντι;;;
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


Τί σχέση έχει η συγκεκριμένη ανάρτηση φωτογραφίας με το παρόν νήμα; Δεν βλέπω κάποιο ποδήλατο 

 :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Δεν βλέπω κάποιο ποδήλατο


Καλά, δεν έγινε και τίποτα. Εδώ ο άλλος είδε μπάλα μπάσκετ  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Αχχχμμμ!

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Alekan, σε βλέπω αργά. Τελικά πήρα αυτή   http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...d=301251884855  στα 4 ευρώ (με αποστολή μέσα). Το καλό είναι ότι θα χωράει και την extra μπαταρία και μερικά ψιλολοιδια ακόμα





> Πολύ καλή! Όταν φτάσει πες αν είσαι ευχαριστημένος, να την τσιμπήσω και εγώ. Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει κυρίως είναι αν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς την οθόνη αφής πάνω από το προστατευτικό κάλυμμα.





> Το σημαντικό θα είναι να μπορείς να ξεκλειδώνεις το τηλέφωνο για να δεις τον χάρτη εν κινήσει. Αν πρέπει να το βγάζεις έξω, άντε γεια.


Ήρθε πριν μερικές μέρες. Σαν τσάντα είναι μέτρια προς καλή θα έλεγα. Για τα λεφτά της (4 ευρώ με μεταφορικά) είναι εξαιρετική.
Δοκίμασα πρόχειρα να βάλω το κινητό μέσα και το touchscreen δουλεύει μια χαρά με το πλαστικό της θήκης. Δεν ασχολήθηκα πολύ και θα σου πω περισσότερα όταν την χρησιμοποιήσω σε βόλτα. Πάντως με μια πρόχειρη ματιά χωράει το κινητό (+ extra μπαταρία), την canon eos m μου αλλά και λεφτά (λογικά και κλειδιά).

----------


## tsigarid

Καλά από που ερχόταν και έκανε ένα μήνα; Ευχαριστώ που με θυμήθηκες! Το ότι παίζει πάνω από το πλαστικό είναι πολύ σημαντικό, ίσως να ψηθώ να την τσιμπήσω και εγώ αν είσαι ευχαριστημένος σε πραγματικές συνθήκες χρήσης  :Smile:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

105 σχετικά περιπετειώδη χιλιόμετρα σήμερα. Περισσότερα αύριο.

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## ipo

Φοβερός ουρανός και τοπία!

----------


## raspoutiv

σιγά τα τοπία. σαν την Χαλκιδική δεν έχει

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

ωχ ωχ Θεσσαλονικιός detected!!

Λοιπόν ήταν μια ωραία βόλτα αν και ο προορισμός δεν ήταν εξαιρετικός (φωτό από την προβλήτα παραπάνω). Νομίζω ότι αν είχα λίγο χρόνο θα έβλεπα και άλλα πράγματα πιο ωραία στη λίμνη που πήγα αλλά ήταν 7 η ώρα και είχα να κάνω 50 χιλιόμετρα για να γυρίσω σπίτι. Οπότε...

Κατά τα άλλα η διαδρομή ήταν σε δρόμο αλλά και χωματόδρομους όπως τους παρακάτω:




Τα λάστιχα, αν και το ποδήλατο το έκανα touring, δεν είπαν τίποτα και δεν είχα κανένα σκάσιμο.

Βέβαια είχα άλλα προβλήματα μια που γενικότερα και εγώ αλλά και το ποδήλατο τα είδαμε σχετικά όλα...
1) Έφτασα κομμάτια μια που δεν έχω ξανακάνει 100+ χιλιόμετρα μέσα σε 1 μέρα. Πονούσαν πλάτη, πόδια, παλάμες...

2) Το μπροστά derailleur δυστυχώς παραδίδει πνεύμα. Μου βγήκε η αλυσίδα 4 -5 φορές. Συνέβαινε όταν πήγαινα από το μικρό μπροστά γρανάζι, στο μεσαίο και δεν ήταν σωστό/πλήρες το ανέβασμα. Εκεί τα έβλεπε όλα και ενώ πήγαινε να ανέβει στο μεσαίο έπεφτε κάτω από το μικρό. Ίσως και να συνέβαινε όταν κατέβαζα ταχύτητα από το μοχλό μετά το αποτυχημένο ανέβασμα μια που το χειριστήριο πίστευε ότι ήμουν στο μεσαίο ενώ ήμουν στο μικρό και η αλυσίδα προσπαθούσε να ανέβει. Τι φταίει; Δε μου έχει ξανασυμβεί κάτι τέτοιο. Να σημειώσω ότι τα όρια για το μέχρι που φτάνει το derailleur στο μικρό γρανάζι ήταν σωστά ρυθμισμένα. Επιπλέον παρατήρησα ότι η μικρή βίδα μπροστά που ρυθμίζει  το πάνω όριο του derailleur δεν είχε καμία επίπτωση στη πάνω θέση του derailleur. Μήπως το καλώδιο θέλει σφίξιμο; Μπορεί και να το πείραξε που πέρασα τα λουριά από ένα από τα τσαντάκια κάτω από ένα από τα συρματόσχοινα αλλά αμφιβάλλω.

3) Άρχισα να ακούω έναν θόρυβο από καουτσούκ στο πεταλάρισμα μετά τα μέσα της διαδρομής. Μάλλον κάποιο από τα cleats ψιλοξεβιδώθηκε από τα παπούτσια. Θα το κοιτάξω...

4) Το κινητό που χρησιμεύει σαν GPS navigation και καταγραφέας θέσης (endomondo) κλπ έμεινε από μπαταρία. Το ίδιο και η εφεδρική μπαταρία που είχα μαζί μου. Με λίγα λόγια στα 10-15 χιλιόμετρα από το σπίτι δεν ήξερα που ήμουν/που πάω ακριβώς. Έπρεπε να βρω ανθρώπους να με στείλουν σε κάποιο γνωστό σημείο και από εκεί να γυρίσω. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι έκανα έτσι τουλάχιστον 5+ χιλιόμετρα παραπάνω και δεν είναι το καλύτερο όταν καταρρέεις. Έχετε να προτείνετε κάποιο φθηνό & μεγάλο battery bank;

5) Σαν σωστός τσολιάς δεν είχα νερό ούτε τροφή μαζί μου. Την έβγαλα με νεράκια από ψιλικατζίδικα και 2 παγωτά. Ευτυχώς το παγούρι έρχεται. Ίσως να θέλω και δεύτερο με τέτοιες αποστάσεις και με την τιμή του νερού στη Γερμανία...

----------


## tsigarid

Πόσες ώρες σου πήρε και έμεινες από μπαταρία; Εγώ ξεκινώντας με τέρμα φορτισμένο κινητό μετά από 6-7 ώρες αντέχει ακόμα. 

Τιπ: ενεργοποίησε το battery saving στα options του endomondo, αν δεν το έχεις κάνει ακόμα. Ίδια ακρίβεια GPS, απλά στέλνει πολύ πιο σπάνια δεδομένα στο ίντερνετ.

----------


## frap

Battery pack;
Δε μπορεί ρε παιδιά, όλο και κάποιος κινέζος θα έχει βγάλει δυναμό με έξοδο USB...

----------


## tsigarid

Υπάρχει φορτιστής για iPhone, αλλά οτιδήποτε με τη μορφή δυναμό απαιτεί παραπάνω ενέργεια από τον ποδηλάτη, δεν είναι πάντα καλή ιδέα, ειδικά σε τεράστιες διαδρομές.

----------


## frap

Ε, δε λέω να το έχεις κομπλαρισμένο συνεχώς  :Smile: 
Άμα βλέπεις πως μένεις πετάλι 10-20 λεπτά στον αέρα όταν κάνεις στάση να πάρει λίγο φορτίο η μπαταρία. Ή (δεν ξέρω πόσο εύκολο είναι) το βάζεις κάθε τόσο εν κινήσει σε κατηφόρες - ισιάδες.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Πόσες ώρες σου πήρε και έμεινες από μπαταρία; Εγώ ξεκινώντας με τέρμα φορτισμένο κινητό μετά από 6-7 ώρες αντέχει ακόμα. 
> 
> Τιπ: ενεργοποίησε το battery saving στα options του endomondo, αν δεν το έχεις κάνει ακόμα. Ίδια ακρίβεια GPS, απλά στέλνει πολύ πιο σπάνια δεδομένα στο ίντερνετ.


Αρχικά είχα τέρμα το brightness και συνέχεια ανοιχτή την οθόνη μια που ήμουν σίγουρος ότι έχω αρκετή μπαταρία (για να το βλέπω τη μέρα μέσα από τη θήκη που λέγαμε). Έτσι έχασα μπόλικη μπαταρία.

Το γαμ$%&νο endomondo αφού έληξε το premium month που είχα πληρώσει, μου έκλεισε από ότι βλέπω το low power και άλλα fauteres.
Tώρα μου ζητάει 4,5 για να τα ξαναενεργοποιήσει και να σταματήσει να μου ρίχνει διαφημίσεις (μια και έξω) ή να γίνω premium που είναι άχρηστο στην ποδηλασία...!!!
Τι γύφτοι. Λες και δεν έφτασαν τα 3+ ευρώ τσάμπα που πλήρωσα για έναν άχρηστο μήνα premium

Όχι όχι δυναμό  :Razz:  Όχι αντίσταση. Καλύτερα 100 γραμμάρια παραπάνω.  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -

Πχ για battery bank το παρακάτω δείχνει συμπαθητικό (νομίζω ότι το συζητούσαν τα παιδιά εδώ στο thread για τα κινέζικα) αν και και η διπλάσια χωρητικότητα δε θα με χάλαγε (π.χ. 15000mAh με 20000mAh). Θα ήθελα κάτι δοκιμασμένο σχετικά αν γίνεται.

http://www.mi.com/sg/mipowerbank10400/

υγ: πέρα από το endomondo που έπαιζε σε full power (και με διαφημίσεις παρακαλώ), είχα και το google maps για navigation

----------


## alekan

Είπανε του Πράκτωρ να ποδηλατίσει κι αυτός...ξεπεταλιάστηκε  :Razz: 

Το 29άρι τι το έκανες;;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Με ζηλεύετε και με φθονείτε επειδή είμαι φιτ (γκουχ γκουχ  :Razz: )  :Laughing: 
Το άλλο είναι σε αποθήκη στο Παρίσι.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Με ζηλεύετε και με φθονείτε επειδή είμαι φιτ (γκουχ γκουχ ) 
> Το άλλο είναι σε αποθήκη στο Παρίσι.


σιγά που ζηλεύουμε τις τραχανοπλαγιές και τα βαλανιδοδάση που σεργιανάς. εδώ χαλαρά κατηφορίζουμε παραλία, μπανάκι, καφεδάκι και νεράκι άφθονο, και στην επιστροφή κάνουμε πετάλι πηγαίνοντας από beachόμπαρο σε beachόμπαρο για να μπανιστίρι μέχρι τελικής πτώσης. έχουμε και τυχερά τώρα με τίποτα ποδηλάτισες με μπικίνι
φώτο δεν ανεβάζουμε για να μη ζηλεύεις ούτε διαδρομές λέμε για να μη μαζευτούνε και τα άλλα τα λιγούρια

στο Παρίσι έχεις κρατημένη αποθήκη; πολύ large μου ακούγεται. real estate στην πόλη του φωτός;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Ε είναι δίπλα στην πόλη για να μην πληρώνουμε και πάρα πολύ.
Μπάι δε γουέι. Το θυμάστε το single speed; Μόλις έφυγε στα 200 ευρώ...
pas mal, ε;

----------


## raspoutiv

> Ε είναι δίπλα στην πόλη για να μην πληρώνουμε και πάρα πολύ.
> Μπάι δε γουέι. Το θυμάστε το single speed; Μόλις έφυγε στα 200 ευρώ...
> pas mal, ε;


χαχαχαχα 
έλα ρε θηρίο. εσύ έβγαλες κιόλας. διπλά λεφτά το πούλησες! και μετά λένε συμφέρει να αγοράζεις στο ebay 
με το κατοστάρικο νοικιάζεις την αποθήκη στο Παρίσι για άλλο 1 μήνα.  :Razz: 
το ebay πόσο σου κράτησε;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> το ebay πόσο σου κράτησε;


Εννοείς πόσο κράτησε η αγγελία; Αν ναι, 1 βδομάδα.
Δεν είναι ακριβώς 200 μια που 20 τα παίρνει η ebay για την "εξυπηρέτηση" και του έκανα και σκόντο 10 ακόμα για τα πετάλια μια που βλέπω να τα αλλάζει σύντομα (τα λάδωσα και σταμάτησαν το τσικι τσίκι αλλά δεν βλέπω να πάνε και πολύ μακρυά). 

Με λίγα λόγια το αγόρασα 100 και πήρα πίσω τώρα 170 ενώ το trek έκανε 250. 
Η είναι σαν να πήρα το trek 180. Ρε μήπως να αφήσω την πληροφορική και να αρχίσω τις αγοραπωλησίες  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## raspoutiv

> Εννοείς πόσο κράτησε η αγγελία; Αν ναι, 1 βδομάδα.
> Δεν είναι ακριβώς 200 μια που 20 τα παίρνει η ebay για την "εξυπηρέτηση" και του έκανα και σκόντο 10 ακόμα για τα πετάλια μια που βλέπω να τα αλλάζει σύντομα (τα λάδωσα και σταμάτησαν το τσικι τσίκι αλλά δεν βλέπω να πάνε και πολύ μακρυά). 
> 
> Με λίγα λόγια το αγόρασα 100 και πήρα πίσω τώρα 170 ενώ το trek έκανε 250. 
> Η είναι σαν να πήρα το trek 180. Ρε μήπως να αφήσω την πληροφορική και να αρχίσω τις αγοραπωλησίες


για το ποσοστό του ebay ρώταγα. ok, καλοφάγωτα  :Wink: 

κάνε άλλη μια δοκιμή να πουλήσεις τίποτα που λες. καλά σου πάει. ίσως να σαι σε λάθος τομέα

----------


## tsigarid

> σιγά που ζηλεύουμε τις τραχανοπλαγιές και τα βαλανιδοδάση που σεργιανάς. εδώ χαλαρά κατηφορίζουμε παραλία, μπανάκι, καφεδάκι και νεράκι άφθονο, και στην επιστροφή κάνουμε πετάλι πηγαίνοντας από beachόμπαρο σε beachόμπαρο για να μπανιστίρι μέχρι τελικής πτώσης. έχουμε και τυχερά τώρα με τίποτα ποδηλάτισες με μπικίνι
> φώτο δεν ανεβάζουμε για να μη ζηλεύεις ούτε διαδρομές λέμε για να μη μαζευτούνε και τα άλλα τα λιγούρια
> 
> στο Παρίσι έχεις κρατημένη αποθήκη; πολύ large μου ακούγεται. real estate στην πόλη του φωτός;


Να προσθέσω ότι πάμε για μπανάκια 2 φορές την ημέρα (ναι, διακοπές στην πατρίδα είμαι) και δεν έχουμε ανάψει ακόμα καλοριφέρ  :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Μόλις τελείωσα από ένα γενναίο γενικό πλύσιμο αλλά και ρύθμισμα μπροστά και πίσω derailleur. Το πίσω ήθελε ψιλοπράγματα, αλλά το μπροστά το έλυσα σχεδόν όλο, ρύθμισα ύψος, γωνία, ένταση καλωδίου και όρια. Παρατήρησα ότι ενώ έπαιζα με το πάνω (?) όριο (η βίδα που ρυθμίζει τα όρια του πάνω γραναζιού) έπρεπε να τραβήξω το derailleur με το χέρι για να μπορέσει να φτάσει στα όρια του (δλδ να πάει να βγει η αλυσίδα). Αφού το έκανα μια φορά μετά καταλάβαινε και αυτό που είναι το maximum. Η αιτία αυτού μάλλον ήταν το καλώδιο που μόλις το είχα βιδώσει (και ακόμα είχε μπόσικα μια που έκανε λίγο γωνία) αλλά ίσως και η παλαιότητα του μηχανισμού. 

Τώρα δείχνει να δουλεύει ΟΚ. Λάδωσα και την αλυσίδα και είμαι έτοιμος για αύριο (αν δεν βρέξει).

Για καθαρισμό χρησιμοποίησα τα προϊόντα muc off που προτάθηκαν (τα οποία βγήκαν στο 20άρικο που το θεωρώ κάμποσο). Έκαναν δουλειά άλλα είναι αλήθεια ότι περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο από το chain cleaner (ίσως και λόγω τιμής). Χρησιμοποίησα μπόλικο και από τα δύο καθαριστικά αλλά ή αλήθεια είναι ότι η αλυσίδα και τα γρανάζια είχαν μπόλικη μάκα.

Φαντάζομαι τις επόμενες φορές θα χρησιμοποιώ σαφώς λιγότερο καθαριστικό μια που αυτή τη φορά αλυσίδα και κυρίως γρανάζια έδειχναν να μην έχουν καθαριστεί σε βάθος για χρόνια (ή τουλάχιστον για πολλούς μήνες). Απλά πρέπει να τα λίπαινε κυρίως ο προηγούμενος ιδιοκτήτης.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

80 χιλιόμετρα χθες. Να και ορισμένες φωτό από λιβάδια...  :Razz:

----------


## manicx

Ζηλεύω τρελά....

- - - Updated - - -




> Μόλις τελείωσα από ένα γενναίο γενικό πλύσιμο αλλά και ρύθμισμα μπροστά και πίσω derailleur. Το πίσω ήθελε ψιλοπράγματα, αλλά το μπροστά το έλυσα σχεδόν όλο, ρύθμισα ύψος, γωνία, ένταση καλωδίου και όρια. Παρατήρησα ότι ενώ έπαιζα με το πάνω (?) όριο (η βίδα που ρυθμίζει τα όρια του πάνω γραναζιού) έπρεπε να τραβήξω το derailleur με το χέρι για να μπορέσει να φτάσει στα όρια του (δλδ να πάει να βγει η αλυσίδα). Αφού το έκανα μια φορά μετά καταλάβαινε και αυτό που είναι το maximum. Η αιτία αυτού μάλλον ήταν το καλώδιο που μόλις το είχα βιδώσει (και ακόμα είχε μπόσικα μια που έκανε λίγο γωνία) αλλά ίσως και η παλαιότητα του μηχανισμού. 
> 
> Τώρα δείχνει να δουλεύει ΟΚ. Λάδωσα και την αλυσίδα και είμαι έτοιμος για αύριο (αν δεν βρέξει).
> 
> Για καθαρισμό χρησιμοποίησα τα προϊόντα muc off που προτάθηκαν (τα οποία βγήκαν στο 20άρικο που το θεωρώ κάμποσο). Έκαναν δουλειά άλλα είναι αλήθεια ότι περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο από το chain cleaner (ίσως και λόγω τιμής). Χρησιμοποίησα μπόλικο και από τα δύο καθαριστικά αλλά ή αλήθεια είναι ότι η αλυσίδα και τα γρανάζια είχαν μπόλικη μάκα.
> 
> Φαντάζομαι τις επόμενες φορές θα χρησιμοποιώ σαφώς λιγότερο καθαριστικό μια που αυτή τη φορά αλυσίδα και κυρίως γρανάζια έδειχναν να μην έχουν καθαριστεί σε βάθος για χρόνια (ή τουλάχιστον για πολλούς μήνες). Απλά πρέπει να τα λίπαινε κυρίως ο προηγούμενος ιδιοκτήτης.


Στην αλυσίδα αν έχει πολύ βρώμα, πρέπει να επιμείνεις με λίγο καθαριστικό και αρκετό τρίψιμο με βούρτσα. Αν είναι πολύ χάλια, δεν συμφέρει καν να την σκίσεις στο καθάρισμα. Παίρνεις καινούρια και φροντίζεις να μην πιάσει αρκούδια.

----------


## raspoutiv

όλο νεκρή φύση ανεβάζεις
κανά ζωντανό πλάσμα δεν είδες στο δρόμο; ή είναι πίσω και στον κρατάει; το φακό

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

προσπαθώ να αποφεύγω τους Γερμανούς με τις άσπρες κάλτσες και τα σανδάλια.  :Razz: 

Πέρα από την πλάκα, έχει κάποιο κόσμο αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές μικρές παρέες. Όπως είναι και στην Ελλάδα δλδ σε αντίστοιχους επαρχιακούς δρόμους ή δρόμους μέσα στο δάσος/χωράφια.

Btw χθες το google maps αποφάσισε να με περάσει στην επιστροφή της βόλτας μέσα από δάσος (ΟΚ μέχρι εδώ, και εμένα μου αρέσει). Απλά τελικά ο δρόμος ήταν για mountain και αν. Το μονοπάτι άρχισε με απλό χωματόδρομο καλά στρωμένο, μετά άρχισε να έχει πέτρες που δεν ήταν για τα 25άρια λάστιχα που έχω και στο τέλος άρχισα να πέφτω και σε λάσπες που βούλιαζαν οι ρόδες. Κάπου εκεί αποφάσισα να κάνω μεταβολή και να γυρίσω από τον ασφάλτινο δρόμο που χρησιμοποίησα για να πάω.

Σε γενικές γραμμές πάντως είμαι ικανοποιημένος με το google maps. Κάνει λαθάκια αλλά έχει ποδηλατικά μονοπάτια και σου δείχνει διαδρομές που δεν θα πίστευες ότι υπάρχουν ή δεν θα τις έβρισκες με την πρώτη (ή και δεύτερη) ματιά. 

Το endomondo πήρε πόδι μια που είναι ψιλογύφτοι και τους το είπα. Έχουν την μηνιαία premium συνδρομή στα 3,5 ευρώ το μήνα προσφέροντάς σου μαλακιούλες επιπλέον σε σχέση με την free έκδοσή τους και σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό. Το πιο σημαντικό που σου προσφέρουν είναι να μην έχει διαφημίσεις και να μην τρώει σαν τρελή η εφαρμογή την μπαταρία. Σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό μόλις τελείωσε ο μήνας premium που είχα αγοράσει ("ως δια μαγείας"!) "ανακάλυψα" ότι μπορούσα να ξεκλειδώσω τα extra features της εφαρμογής (low battery, no adds, κάποια ψιλοχαζά διαγράμματα) με 4,5 ευρώ για πάντα. Φαντάζεστε την τσαντίλα μου για την κοροϊδία. Αφού τους εξήγησα πόσο γελοία και κοντόφθαλμη είναι η πολιτική τους, τους ζήτησα έκπτωση στα 4,5 ευρώ μια που σίγουρα το service που προσφέρουν δεν αξίζει για 8 ευρώ (3,5 + 4,5). Με "έγραψαν" και τους "έγραψα" και εγώ...

Τώρα χρησιμοποιώ το cyclemeter που τα κάνει σχεδόν όλα στην free έκδοσή του (καλή διαχείριση μπαταρίας, πολλά διαγράμματα, διαφημίσεις στο τέλος της διαδρομής κλπ). Δυστυχώς η full version του είναι με συνδρομή και όχι με πληρωμή μια φορά αλλά τουλάχιστον είναι λογική (4,5 ευρώ το χρόνο). Βέβαια με καλύπτει και όπως είναι και ίσως να μην την πάρω.

- - - Updated - - -




> Στην αλυσίδα αν έχει πολύ βρώμα, πρέπει να επιμείνεις με λίγο καθαριστικό και αρκετό τρίψιμο με βούρτσα. Αν είναι πολύ χάλια, δεν συμφέρει καν να την σκίσεις στο καθάρισμα. Παίρνεις καινούρια και φροντίζεις να μην πιάσει αρκούδια.


Είχε λάδια που είχαν ξεραθεί. Με τρίψιμο και το chain cleaner έφυγαν. Οπότε όλα ΟΚ.
Καθάρισε και πολύ καλά την βάση του ποδηλάτου (εκεί που είναι η μεσαία τριβή). Πραγματικά εκεί δείχνει σαν καινούργιο (και αποκαλύφθηκε και ένα μικρό βαθούλωμα που έχει εκεί ο σκελετός  :Razz: ).

Το επόμενο που θα αλλάξω πάντως σύντομα είναι τα καλώδια (μαζί με το κάλυμμά τους) μια που το καλώδιο του μπροστά derailleur έχει ξεφτίσει και φαντάζομαι ότι και τα υπόλοιπα δεν θα αργήσουν πολύ να χαλάσουν.

----------


## alekan

Μόνος σου θα τα αλλάξεις;;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Ναι, γιατί; Είδα κάποια βίντεο στο youtube και δε μου φάνηκε δύσκολη διαδικασία. Λες να μείνω χωρίς ποδήλατο;  :Razz:

----------


## alekan

Έχε υπόψιν πως το συρματόσχοινο θέλει ειδικό κοφτάκι για να κοπεί σωστά χωρίς να του ανοίξεις τα συρματάκια. Με κόφτες, πλαγιοκόφτες και πένσες δεν θα κάνεις σωστή δουλειά. Επίσης για τέτοιες δουλειές, πρώτα διάβαζε τον μακαρίτη θείο Sheldon και μετά κοίταζε και βιντεάκια.

http://www.rosebikes.com/article/ros...ter/aid:553642

----------


## manicx

Δεν είναι τίποτε. Απλά προσπάθησε να βρεις αυτά τα ασημί καψάκια που βάζεις στην άκρη γιατί μετά θα ξεκινήσει να ξεστρίβεται το καλώδιο και θα θέλεις καινούριο.

----------


## costa

> όλο νεκρή φύση ανεβάζεις
> κανά ζωντανό πλάσμα δεν είδες στο δρόμο; ή είναι πίσω και στον κρατάει; το φακό


Παρε ενα ζωντανο(4χ4) που πέτυχα στη τελευταία μου βόλτα  :Razz: 







> προσπαθώ να αποφεύγω τους Γερμανούς με τις άσπρες κάλτσες και τα σανδάλια.


Εκει στα λιβαδια που γυρίζεις δεν πέτυχες καμια καλή Γερμανιδουλα?

*Spoiler:*

----------


## raspoutiv

επιτέλους και λίγη πχιότητα!

ε αμάν με τις ραχούλες και τις φυλλωσιές. ούτε 1 ζευγαράκι δε χαμουρεύεται στο Μέλανα δρυμό; δωσ τε λίγο ζωντάνια στο forum  :One thumb up:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Καλά, εσείς δεν χτυπιόσασταν στις μπάρες στα beachομπαρα με τις τουρίστριες;  :Razz: 

Υπάρχουν και τέτοιες αλλά οι πιο πολλές είναι αλλιώς... Πιο πολύ στο φαλαινο-κάτι με σπορ εμφάνιση που δεν ξέρει να ντύνεται.
Η παραπάνω είναι η εικόνα που έχουν οι ξένοι για τις Γερμανίδες  :Razz: 

Επιπλέον η φανερή πρακτόρισα είναι around οπότε θέλουν προσοχή τέτοια φωτογραφικά θέματα  :Razz:

----------


## euri

Για αυτό έβαλες το γαρύφαλλο στ'αυτί;

 :Razz:

----------


## raspoutiv

και φούστα κλαρωτή  :Razz: 

οι γερμανοί με τη μόδα είναι πράγματι τσακωμένοι δια βίου αλλά αυτό παίρνει πολύ off topic συζήτηση. δε θα κρίναμε τα ρούχα πάντως 
τεσπα άντε συνέχισε να λιώνεις το ποδήλατο στα χιλιόμετρα κι όταν το ξεκάνεις απ το χαλίκι το πουλάς με κέρδος 100% και παίρνεις καλύτερο στα μισά λεφτά  :Wink:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> και φούστα κλαρωτή 
> 
> οι γερμανοί με τη μόδα είναι πράγματι τσακωμένοι δια βίου αλλά αυτό παίρνει πολύ off topic συζήτηση. δε θα κρίναμε τα ρούχα πάντως 
> τεσπα άντε συνέχισε να λιώνεις το ποδήλατο στα χιλιόμετρα κι όταν το ξεκάνεις απ το χαλίκι το πουλάς με κέρδος 100% και παίρνεις καλύτερο στα μισά λεφτά


Εεε όχι και φούστα! Όλα κι'όλα!  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

Πάντως πρέπει να το περιορίσω λίγο αυτό με τα χαλίκια. Είναι κρίμα για το ποδηλατάκι.
Κατά τα άλλα, με το προηγούμενο ήμουν απλά τυχερός (η τύχη του πρωτάρη που λέμε) + ότι τα single speed είναι στη μόδα και υπερεκτιμημένα (κατά τη γνώμη μου) γι'αυτό που είναι.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Και επειδή το συζητούσαμε, ορίστε μια Γερμανίδα ποδηλάτισσα. Λεπτομέρεια: οι τροχοί είναι καρμπον. Μπορεί και το πλαίσιο. Το να χάσει 10 κιλά δεν σκέφτηκε ότι μπορεί να είναι πιο οικονομικό και αποδοτικό από το να πάρει αυτό το ποδήλατο.  :Razz:

----------


## frap

Όχι ρε τέτοια... Σαν την άλλη που σε πέρασε στο φανάρι θέλουμε!

----------


## raspoutiv

τι σόι ανωμαλία κουβαλάει κάποιος για να τραβήξει αυτή τη φώτο;  :Bless:

----------


## alekan

> Και επειδή το συζητούσαμε, ορίστε μια Γερμανίδα ποδηλάτισσα. Λεπτομέρεια: οι τροχοί είναι καρμπον. Μπορεί και το πλαίσιο. Το να χάσει 10 κιλά δεν σκέφτηκε ότι μπορεί να είναι πιο οικονομικό και αποδοτικό από το να πάρει αυτό το ποδήλατο.


Έτσι. Είναι σύνηθες το ψώνιο ορισμένων υπέρβαρων με τα πανάλαφρα/πανάκριβα ποδήλατα. Νομίζουν πως θα γίνουν ανηφορίστες.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Είδε ο,τι δεν μπορεί να χάσει κιλά με δίαιτα και είπε να τα "εξαγοράσει" με το ποδήλατο. Δεν σας καταλαβαίνω!

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Για να μη λέτε ότι πάω όλο μόνος μου βόλτα  :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

70 χιλιομετράκια και σήμερα... Ακόμα παραλία είστε εσείς;  :Smile:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Και εδώ η διαδρομή

http://cyclemeter.com/8e49f3653e2093...-20140927-1650

----------


## raspoutiv

> Και εδώ η διαδρομή
> 
> http://cyclemeter.com/8e49f3653e2093...-20140927-1650


το καρδιογράφημα δεν ανέβασες κι είσαι και σε κρίσιμη ηλικία  :Razz:

----------


## alekan

εεεεπ, 37 βλέπω, και πολύ τσούλημα...δεν μας τα λες καλά.......

----------


## raspoutiv

> εεεεπ, 37 βλέπω, και πολύ τσούλημα...δεν μας τα λες καλά.......


αλήθεια πως επέστρεψε; με φορτωτική;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Ρε μπαροβιοι, μόνο το έλα έβαλα... Φαντάζομαι ότι μπορείτε να φανταστείτε και το πήγαινε  :Razz:

----------


## raspoutiv

> Ρε μπαροβιοι, μόνο το έλα έβαλα... Φαντάζομαι ότι μπορείτε να φανταστείτε και το πήγαινε


πως πως
μες στον προαστιακό ή καβάλα σε καρότσα ντατσούνι;

----------


## alekan

Έχει βάλει μπαταρία και μοτέρ.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

:Razz:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε...



 :Razz:

----------


## raspoutiv

> Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε...


εντάξει με το τοπίο. η φώτο με τη χοντρή που είναι όμως;

----------


## frap

Με το κουρσί, με στενά λάστιχα, σε αυτό τον πατημένο μεν καρόδρομο δε και με 35; 
Ω καρδιά μου...

----------


## costa

> Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε...


Ενα cyclocross έπρεπε να πάρεις !




> Ακόμα παραλία είστε εσείς;


Μπα ...σημερα ήμασταν Γερμανία ,έπεσε αρκετα η θερμοκρασία και ειχε και ψιλοβροχο!

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Με το κουρσί, με στενά λάστιχα, σε αυτό τον πατημένο μεν καρόδρομο δε και με 35; 
> Ω καρδιά μου...


35;;;;

- - - Updated - - -




> Ενα cyclocross έπρεπε να πάρεις !


ψιλομπάσταρδα είναι αυτά! Σαν να μην έχουν αποφασίσει τι θέλουν να είναι.  :Razz: 
Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει θέμα το trek μου στον παραπάνω δρόμο. Άντε τα λάστιχα (που είναι σκυλιά) να φθαρούν πιο γρήγορα ή να χρειαστώ να αλλάξω καμία ζάντα λίγο πιο σύντομα. Αν είσαι προσεκτικός στο που πατάς και πόσο τρέχεις σε αυτά τα σημεία δε νομίζω να υπάρχει θέμα.

Πάντως το παραπάνω χωμάτινο ήταν σε μικρό κομμάτι της διαδρομής (10-15%). Επιπλέον πιο πολύ βαράει το ποδήλατο σε διαβάσεις που ανεβαίνεις (ακόμα και με ράμπα) από τον δρόμο στο πεζοδρόμιο/ποδηλατοδρόμο παρά στον παραπάνω χωματόδρομο.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

http://arctic-cycler.com/

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Και μετά μου λέτε ότι το παραχέζω που πάω σε χωματόδρομους όπως τους παραπάνω  :Razz:

----------


## frap

Έ ρε και να του πέσει η σέλα πάνω στο άλμα τι έχει να γίνει στην προσγείωση....
Τουλάχιστον με FS έχεις μια ευκαιρία...

----------


## raspoutiv

ε ρε Φανερέ, κι εσύ πήρες road bike και όλο off-road φωτογραφίες ανεβάζεις

----------


## Mouse Potato

Για την ιστορία, ο Martyn Ashton, την εποχή που γύριζε το sequel του παραπάνω βίντεο, τραυματίστηκε σοβαρά και έμεινε παράλυτος από την μέση και και κάτω. Τελικά γυρίστηκε το part 2 με αυτόν (όσο κατάφερε να γυρίσει πριν από τον τραυματισμό), τον MacAskill και τον Chris Akrigg.

----------


## tsigarid

Πήγα χτες σπίτι-δουλειά-σπίτι με ποδήλατο, 40 χιλιόμετρα σύνολο. Είχα να το κάνω πολύ καιρό, έχω χάσει τη φόρμα μου, έχω δουλειά μπροστά μου...

----------


## raspoutiv

αν έχεις δουλειά μπροστά σου τράβα με αμάξι κι ας τα πετάλια 20km πήγαινε

----------


## tsigarid

δουλειά = προπόνηση  :Razz: 

Με αμάξι πιο πολύ ώρα θα κάνω, σκέψου ότι με μετρό κάνω 10 λεπτά λιγότερο περίπου.

----------


## raspoutiv

τι διαδρομή κάνεις που χει 40km μποτιλιάρισμα;
τη γέφυρα του Brooklyn περνάς;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

το να κάνεις ποδήλατο από και προς τη δουλειά είναι από τους καλύτερους τρόπους άσκησης (μια που δεν μπορείς να το "αποφύγεις" - μπαίνει στην καθημερινότητά σου) αλλά και βοηθάει στη δουλειά αλλά και στο πως είσαι μετά (αν είναι πνευματική η δουλειά). Το μόνο πρόβλημα για μένα είναι αν μπορείς να "σουλουπωθείς" μετά από 30 min - 1h ποδήλατο έτσι ώστε να συνυπάρξεις με άλλους για 8-10 ώρες (ντους κλπ)

----------


## raspoutiv

> το να κάνεις ποδήλατο από και προς τη δουλειά είναι από τους καλύτερους τρόπους άσκησης (μια που δεν μπορείς να το "αποφύγεις" - μπαίνει στην καθημερινότητά σου) αλλά και βοηθάει στη δουλειά αλλά και στο πως είσαι μετά (αν είναι πνευματική η δουλειά). Το μόνο πρόβλημα για μένα είναι αν μπορείς να "σουλουπωθείς" μετά από 30 min - 1h ποδήλατο έτσι ώστε να συνυπάρξεις με άλλους για 8-10 ώρες (ντους κλπ)


υπέροχο είναι να πας με ποδήλατο στη δουλειά σου αλλά όπως το λες, μετά από 30-40' πετάλι δε μπορείς να εμφανιστείς για εργασία. μιλάω για δουλειά που συναναστρέφεσαι με κόσμο. πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να βρεις χώρο να σουλουπωθείς, το οποίο λίγοι το χουν. ε και φυσικά αυτό συνεπάγεται και χρόνο.

----------


## alekan

Άσε που δεν μπορείς να βάλεις κράνος,ε raspoutiv;;

----------


## raspoutiv

> Άσε που δεν μπορείς να βάλεις κράνος,ε raspoutiv;;


αυτό δεν το βάζουμε ούτως ή άλλως - εξαιρούνται οι φαλάκρες
ή σε βόλτα ή σε δουλειά πας, δε μπορείς να εμφανιστείς με πατητό μαλλί. να γελάει ο κόσμος;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Ναι, είναι καλύτερα να σπάσεις το κεφάλι σου! Και στο αμάξι φαντάζομαι δεν φοράς ζώνη για να μην τσαλακώσει το πουκάμισο;  :Smile:

----------


## raspoutiv

> Ναι, είναι καλύτερα να σπάσεις το κεφάλι σου! Και στο αμάξι φαντάζομαι δεν φοράς ζώνη για να μην τσαλακώσει το πουκάμισο;


ε φυσικά, τι ρωτάς; 
να σπάσω κεφάλι με 20km δεν παίζει. ούτε θα με έσωζε το ψευτοκράνος που μόνο για να χαλάει το μαλλί είναι. ξέρεις πως ευνοεί και τη φαλάκρα ε;
όλοι στο forum κρανόφιλοι μου βγήκατε αλλά όλοι στο δρόμο δικοί μου είναι. δε σας ακούει η κοινωνία ρεεεεε

για τη ζώνη στο αμάξι είναι αλλιώς. παίζει πρόστιμο, κανει μπιπ μπιπ αν δεν έχεις ζώνη και δε φοράω πουκάμισα, οπότε δε με πειράζει

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Χεχε, οκ δικό σου το κεφάλι. 

Κατα τα άλλα προφανώς μπορείς να το σπάσεις και να μείνεις παράλυτος και με 5 χιλιόμετρα. Το αν θα μπορούσε να προστατεύει καλύτερα το ποδηλατικό κράνος ειναι μια άλλη συζήτηση.

- - - Updated - - -

Εμένα πάντως οι παρακάτω με πείσανε για την αναγκαιότητα αλλά και το πόσο φυσικό είναι να φοράς κράνος  :Razz: 



- - - Updated - - -

Τόσο που νομίζω ότι ώρες ώρες δεν φοράνε κράνος (σα να μη το βλέπω ένα πράγμα). Ειδικά η μπροστινή...

----------


## alekan

A, ναι, η μπροστινή είναι η κυρία Liz Hatch, μπορεί να γίνει πολύ πειστική σε ποδηλατικά θέματα...

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Αυτή είναι;



Γιατί σε αυτή τη φωτό το βλέπω το κράνος...

----------


## frap

Φίλος προχθές φρενάροντας για να σταματήσει στο φανάρι, ελαφρά και χωρίς ιδιαίτερη ταχύτητα πατά σε κάτι γλυστερό και αμέσως τούμπα με το κεφάλι να σέρνεται στο κράσπεδο. Ευτυχώς φορούσε κράνος και δεν ακολουθούσε κανείς με χίλια να προλάβει το πορτοκαλί-κόκκινο, ξέρετε.

Από το ίδιο σημείο πέρασα εγώ 15 λεπτά αργότερα, χωρίς να ξέρω τι παίχτηκε πιο νωρίς. Σταμάτησα χωρίς πρόβλημα, ξεκίνησα και στη δεύτερη πεταλιά, πάνω που πατούσα στο βαμμένο μέρος της διάβασης πεζών, ένιωσα το πίσω να σπινάρει μισή στροφή. Σκέφτηκα πως μάλλον είναι καιρός να αλλάξω λάστιχα. 

Μετά βρεθήκαμε στη δουλειά με το φίλο και μου 'πε τα καθέκαστα.

Εκείνος δεν είδε τίποτε ύποπτο στο δρόμο για να αποφύγει. Εγώ δεν είδα τίποτε επίσης. Κοιτούσαμε και το video από την κάμερα που έχω στο τιμόνι, μόνο κάτι σα νερά-λασποάμμο, αλλά 5 μέτρα πιο πριν από κει που έπεσε.

Εγώ ήμουν τυχερός και δεν έπεσα. 
Εκείνος ήταν τυχερός γιατί φορούσε την κρανούμπα.



*Spoiler:*




			Σημείο: Θεσσαλονίκη, Λ. Βασ. Γεωργίου & Λ. Στρατού, πλατεία ΧΑΝΘ στο φανάρι της Βασ. Γεωργίου
Νωρίς το πρωί, 15/10.

----------


## raspoutiv

και κράνος και αερόσακοι  :Laughing:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

@frap την κάμερα στο τιμόνι την έχεις για την περίπτωση που γίνει ατύχημα;

----------


## raspoutiv

> @frap την κάμερα στο τιμόνι την έχεις για την περίπτωση που γίνει ατύχημα;


όχι ρε. για περίπτωση που πετύχει την κρανοφόρα ποδηλάτισσα από πάνω  :Wink:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

:Smile:  το ρωτάω επειδή είναι λυπηρό αλλά σκέφτομαι και εγώ να το κάνω. Τις προάλλες είδα στο δρόμο χαμηλής κυκλοφορίας που παίρνω κάθε μέρα για να πάω στη δουλειά ανακοίνωση που έψαχναν για μάρτυρες για ένα ατύχημα μεταξύ αμαξιού και ποδηλάτη (σοβαρό χτύπημα του ποδηλάτη & εγκατάλειψή του από το αμάξι)

- - - Updated - - -

υγ: για να μη λέτε ότι αυτά γίνονται μόνο στην Ελλάδα.  :Smile:

----------


## tsigarid

> τι διαδρομή κάνεις που χει 40km μποτιλιάρισμα;
> τη γέφυρα του Brooklyn περνάς;


Με το ποδήλατο δεν έχει μποτιλιάρισμα γιατί πάω από ποδηλατόδρομους. Αν πήγαινα με αμάξι όμως, θα είχε χαμό, λόγω ώρας αιχμής. Περνάω queensboro bridge το πρωί και williamsburg bridge το απόγεμα, κάνω διαφορετική διαδρομή για λόγους ασφαλείας. Το πήγαινε είναι 14km, το έλα 25km. Μεγάλη διαφορά, αλλά εκτός από τις γέφυρες είναι επίπεδη (η επιστροφή).

----------


## raspoutiv

όταν λες για λόγους ασφαλείας; 
σαν τον Ομπάμα που αλλάζει διαδρομή κάθε μέρα που πάει για τζόκινγκ;

----------


## tsigarid

> όταν λες για λόγους ασφαλείας; 
> σαν τον Ομπάμα που αλλάζει διαδρομή κάθε μέρα που πάει για τζόκινγκ;


Επικίνδυνοι δρόμοι λόγω αυτοκινήτων. Σχεδόν όλοι οι δρόμοι εδώ είναι μονόδρομοι, και το αστέρι που έβαζε ποδηλατόδρομους πολύ συχνά έβαλε προς μία κατεύθυνση, χωρίς να βάλει στον παράλληλό του που πάει προς την άλλη.

----------


## frap

> @frap την κάμερα στο τιμόνι την έχεις για την περίπτωση που γίνει ατύχημα;





> όχι ρε. για περίπτωση που πετύχει την κρανοφόρα ποδηλάτισσα από πάνω


Both  :Smile: 

Όταν είσαι κάθε μέρα στο δρόμο, δεν είναι περίεργο να πέσεις σε κάποιο χαμένο ερασιτέχνη οδηγό (ή οδηγό ταξί...) που είτε να σου κάνει σφήνα, είτε θα κόψει δεξιά στροφή ενώ ακόμη δε σε έχει προσπεράσει καλά καλά, κλπ κλπ. Ρίχνεις το σχετικό βρισίδι και συνεχίζεις. Αλλά τη φορά που οδηγός του ΟΑΣΘ θέλησε να στριμώξει το αρθρωτό λεωφορείο ανάμεσα σε μένα και στην αριστερή λωρίδα για να φτάσει η μούρη του στη στάση πριν από εμένα (η απόσταση από τη στάση δεν ήταν πάνω από 20-30 μέτρα και πήγαινα περίπου με 25-30...), είπα φτάνει.

Ευτυχώς από τότε που την έβαλα, είναι αχρείαστη  :Smile:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

@frap είναι κάποια σχετικά φθηνή; H http://fly6.com/ δείχνει ότι πρέπει γιαυτό αλλά είναι πανάκριβη...

----------


## frap

Αυτήν έχω: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B...?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Τώρα τη δίνει 35 λίρες, τότε την είχα παρακολουθήσει που έπαιζε η τιμή της και την πήρα στις 24.
Γράφει σχετικά καλά, δείχνει ότι θέλω... εντάξει δεν είναι και η GoPro αλλά για τη δουλειά που την πήρα είναι οκ.

Έχει περίπου 2:30 ώρες αυτονομία, η μπαταρία είναι φιξ, γράφει σε 640x480 αν θυμάμαι καλά. Έχει μάλλον ένα θεματάκι με τις αργές microSD, στο βίντεο έχανε χαρακτηριστικά 1-2 frames κάθε 2 δευτερόλεπτα. Με μια UHS-I Samsung πλέον γράφει πολύ πιο στρωτά.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Ρεσιτάλ κλειδώματος σήμερα...

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Τι ωραία που ήταν σήμερα... βροχή... 4 βαθμοί και τζινάκι...
Απόλαυσα ποδήλατο...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## tsigarid

Τώρα ειρωνεύεσαι, αλλά να σε δω τι θα λες σε 2 μήνες  :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

-10 βαθμοί, πάγος και πατινάζ;  :Razz:

----------


## alekan

Λάστιχα με καρφιά, αγόρασες;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Λάστιχα με καρφιά, αγόρασες;


για την κούρσα; Νομίζω ότι αυτά βγαίνουν από 30άρι και πάνω πάχος.

----------


## alekan

Όταν σου λέγαμε να πάρεις cyclocross, δεν άκουγες...

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Σε λίγο θα μου πείτε ότι φάγατε και τα καλύτερά σας χρόνια μαζί μου  :Razz:

----------


## alekan

Αυτό στο φυλάει άλλο άτομο....

----------


## raspoutiv

φάγαμε τα μάτια μας όμως με τα βαλανιδόδεντρα γεμάτα γερμανούς επάνω που ανεβάζεις. εμείς ρε βγαίνουμε απ το Μνημόνιο κι αυτοί ακόμα βαλανίδια στα δέντρα τρώνε

με το κουρσάκι πας offroad και με ψιλόβροχο; δε βουλιάζεις;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> με το κουρσάκι πας offroad και με ψιλόβροχο; δε βουλιάζεις;


Σε δρόμους βρε. Μια που με αυτό πάω στη δουλειά μου.
Βέβαια σήμερα δεν ήταν μόνο ψιλόβροχο.

----------


## megahead13

> Σε λίγο θα μου πείτε ότι φάγατε και τα καλύτερά σας χρόνια μαζί μου


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ



----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

36 χιλιόμετρα σήμερα. Βγήκα να δοκιμάσω τα καινούργια μου φρένα, ήπια ένα καφέ και έκανα και λίγο ποδήλατο για ξεκάρφωμα  :Razz:   :Laughing: 















Και μια τιμητική από το κουρσάκι που του έχω πιει το μεδούλι  :Razz:

----------


## raspoutiv

το τασάκι στο τραπέζι το ζήτησες εσύ γιατί χαρμάνιασες ή είναι default;  :Razz: 

ωραίες φωτογραφίες αυτή τη  φορά. είχε και κόσμο

----------


## tsigarid

35 χιλιόμετρα για ξεκάρφωμα; Πόσο κάνεις δηλαδή κατά μέσο όρο, το γύρο της Γερμανίας;  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> ωραίες φωτογραφίες αυτή τη  φορά. είχε και κόσμο


Πήγε σε μέρη με κόσμο για να κάνει φιγούρα τα καινούρια φρένα  :ROFL:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> 35 χιλιόμετρα για ξεκάρφωμα; Πόσο κάνεις δηλαδή κατά μέσο όρο, το γύρο της Γερμανίας;


δε με παρακολουθείς, δε με παρακολουθείς 



Συνήθως αν βγω βόλτα πάω για πάνω από 50.




> Πήγε σε μέρη με κόσμο για να κάνει φιγούρα τα καινούρια φρένα


Αυτό θα το κάνω όταν θα βάλω και τα μπλε πιτσιλιστίρια.  :Razz: 

Και τώρα που είπα για πιστιλιστίρια θυμήθηκα τη μαλακία που δέρνει ώρες ώρες τους Γερμανούς. Σταματήσαν οι μαλάκες στο τελωνείο τα 2 πίσω φώτα για το ποδήλατο αξίας 3,5 ευρώ που ερχόντουσαν από Κίνα και μου ζητάνε να πάω να τα "εκτελωνίσω" (σσ να τους βάλω την απόδειξη στον κ@λο επειδή τόσο μικρά ποσά είναι αφορολόγητα). Το να πάω εκεί θα μου κοστίσει ~5 ευρώ (χωρίς να υπολογίζω τον χαμένο χρόνο).

----------


## raspoutiv

αυτά πες τα σε αυτούς που θέλουν να μας κάνουν Ευρώπη. να φορολογούμε και το χαμόγελο στο τέλος
τα λασπωτήρια στην κούρσα θεωρείς πως δίνουν στιλ στο ποδήλατο; όσες φορές το σκέφτηκα το απέρριψα με τη 1. μόνο στο mountain

- - - Updated - - -

αυτά πες τα σε αυτούς που θέλουν να μας κάνουν Ευρώπη. να φορολογούμε και το χαμόγελο στο τέλος
τα λασπωτήρια στην κούρσα θεωρείς πως δίνουν στιλ στο ποδήλατο; όσες φορές το σκέφτηκα το απέρριψα με τη 1. μόνο στο mountain

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> αυτά πες τα σε αυτούς που θέλουν να μας κάνουν Ευρώπη. να φορολογούμε και το χαμόγελο στο τέλος
> τα λασπωτήρια στην κούρσα θεωρείς πως δίνουν στιλ στο ποδήλατο; όσες φορές το σκέφτηκα το απέρριψα με τη 1. μόνο στο mountain


Μα ούτε και αυτοί τα φορολογούνε. Σπάσιμο κάνουν. Ίσως για να σε σπρώξουν προς τα ευρωπαϊκά.

Τα λασπωτήρια και τα τσαντάκια είναι αναγκαίο κακό δυστυχώς. Το κουρσί είναι πολύ πιο όμορφο χωρίς αυτά αλλά δεν ξέρεις τι θα πετύχεις στη βόλτα/διαδρομή σου οπότε...

Ειδικά το μπροστά λασπωτήρι είναι και ανεπαρκές. Απλά βαριέμαι να βάλω τα κλασσικά λασπωτήρια. Επιπλέον τα θεωρώ ακόμα πιο άσχημα. Θα μοιάζει με touring του παππού το κουρσάκι.

----------


## alekan

Και τι έχουν τα touring;;;;  :Whip:

----------


## costa

Αυτο το κουρσακι το εχει η μοίρα του να μην πατάει άσφαλτο  καθόλου  :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> το τασάκι στο τραπέζι το ζήτησες εσύ γιατί χαρμάνιασες ή είναι default;


Ήταν εκεί το τασάκι. Αν και καπνίζω καμιά φορά (πολύ σπάνια) δεν το συνδυάζω με ποδηλασία.




> ωραίες φωτογραφίες αυτή τη  φορά. είχε και κόσμο


Θενκ γιου! Είχε και σε άλλες πέρα από την πρώτη αλλά μέχρι να σταματήσω/βγάλω το κινητό/βγάλω τα γάντια και να τραβήξω φεύγανε  :Razz: 




> Και τι έχουν τα touring;;;;


Εμένα μου φαίνονται άσχημα αλλά και (πολύ) πρακτικά ποδήλατα. Κάτι σαν την άσπρη κάλτσα με το σανδάλι που φοράνε οι Γερμανοί...   :Razz: 




> Αυτο το κουρσακι το εχει η μοίρα του να μην πατάει άσφαλτο  καθόλου



Αν κοιτάξεις η πλατεία είναι πλακόστρωτη... Και ένας από τους δρόμους ασφαλτοστρωμένος...  :Razz: 
Πέρα από την πλάκα οι διαδρομές μου είναι 60% άσφαλτος - 40% πατημένο χωμάτινο μονοπάτι
Απλά οι ασφάλτινοι δρόμοι συνήθως δεν έχουν καμία ιδιαίτερη χάρη για να σας τους βάλω.

----------


## alekan

> Εμένα μου φαίνονται άσχημα αλλά και (πολύ) πρακτικά ποδήλατα. Κάτι σαν την άσπρη κάλτσα με το σανδάλι που φοράνε οι Γερμανοί...


Άσχημα, yeah, sure  :Razz:

----------


## frap

Ναι ωραίο το ποδήλατο, τα 800 λιριά χτυπάνε κάπως άσχημα...  :Very Happy:

----------


## alekan

Reynolds steel, σκελετός για μια τρεις ζωήες.

- - - Updated - - -

Reynolds steel, σκελετός για μια τρεις ζωήες.


http://www.genesisbikes.co.uk/bikes/...e/croix-de-fer  :Hearts:  :Hearts:

----------


## meletis

Kαλησπέρα υπάρχει κάποιο μέλος που να μένει Σπάρτη και να ασχολείται με το ποδήλατο για να οργανώσουμε κάποια βόλτα στην πόλη της Σπάρτης.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ



----------


## euri

Σου έριξε κάποιος το γάντι;  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Σου έριξε κάποιος το γάντι;


Ήταν για να βγει πιο καλλιτεχνική η φωτό  :Razz:   :Laughing: 
Το ποδήλατο θέλει πια επειγόντως πλύσιμο...

----------


## tsigarid

> Ήταν για να βγει πιο καλλιτεχνική η φωτό  
> Το ποδήλατο θέλει πια επειγόντως πλύσιμο...


Που να δεις το δικό μου  :ROFL:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ



----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> 



Λείπει το καπάκι από την γάαστρα?

----------


## megahead13

:Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

:Laughing:   :Laughing: 

καινούργιο το άσμα; Πρώτη φορά το ακούω

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> καινούργιο το άσμα; Πρώτη φορά το ακούω





> *Το τραγούδι "Ο πόνος του ποδηλάτη" από το 45άρι δίσκο βινυλίου που κυκλοφόρησε με το περιοδικό ΜΕΤΡΟ (τεύχος Ιανουαρίου 2015).*
> 
> Ο πόνος του ποδηλάτη
> 
> Διασκευή - Στίχοι: Τζίμης Πανούσης
> Ενορχήστρωση: Βασίλης Γκίνος
> Ερμηνεία: Σωκράτης Μάλαμας & Τζίμης Πανούσης
> 
> Απ' τον καιρό που άρχισα
> ...



Στην αλυσίδα δάκτυλο, θα βάλω εν κινήσει!

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Λέω να μην παρω το ποδήλατο σήμερα...  :Razz:

----------


## manicx

πφφφφ... Φοβιτσιάρη

http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/studdedtires.asp 

 :Razz:

----------


## raspoutiv

> Λέω να μην παρω το ποδήλατο σήμερα...


πω πω χιόνιιι
τουλάχιστον δεν έχετε χρέος  :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Καλά, το απόγευμα/βράδυ έβλεπα και κάτι ήρωες ποδηλάτες... Να έχει χιόνια στο δρόμο & πεζοδρόμιο, να χιονίζει, το αμάξι με χειμερινά λάστιχα και να σπινιάρει, τα ποδήλατά τους μέσα στο χιόνι (μερικοί κάφροι ούτε από τις ακτίνες & σκελετό δεν είχαν βγάλει το χιόνι) και να πηγαίνουν...

Θέλω εκπαίδευση για τέτοιες συνθήκες.

Ααα και δυστυχώς τα χιονολάστιχα σου manicx δεν μπαίνουν στην κούρσα μου και με slick κωλώνω να βγω σε χιόνι (και ειδικά σε πάγο).

----------


## alekan

Πάρε κι άλλο ποδήλατο. Τσάμπα είναι τα μεταχειρισμένα εκεί. :Razz:

----------


## tsigarid

> Καλά, το απόγευμα/βράδυ έβλεπα και κάτι ήρωες ποδηλάτες... Να έχει χιόνια στο δρόμο & πεζοδρόμιο, να χιονίζει, το αμάξι με χειμερινά λάστιχα και να σπινιάρει, τα ποδήλατά τους μέσα στο χιόνι (μερικοί κάφροι ούτε από τις ακτίνες & σκελετό δεν είχαν βγάλει το χιόνι) και να πηγαίνουν...
> 
> Θέλω εκπαίδευση για τέτοιες συνθήκες.
> 
> Ααα και δυστυχώς τα χιονολάστιχα σου manicx δεν μπαίνουν στην κούρσα μου και με slick κωλώνω να βγω σε χιόνι (και ειδικά σε πάγο).


Έχει και εδώ κάτι τέτοιους καμμένους, με μεγάλο ποσοστό τους κακόμοιρους τους ντελιβεράδες (ναι, με ποδήλατο είναι όλοι).

----------


## euri

Και εδώ ψηλά έχει, αλλά το χαίρονται  :Razz: 

http://www.ibikeoulu.com/

----------


## kostaspd

Γεια σας παρεάκι....

Αϋριο ξεκινάω πετάλι στο Όρος Αιγάλεω... Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας με ακολουθήσει...

Ενημερώνω ότι είμαι σε αρχάριο επίπεδο και απροπόνητος...

----------


## kostaspd

Ετοιμαζόμουν να πάω για προπόνηση στο Όρος Αιγάλεω όταν ξαφινκά διαπίστωσα
ότι ο προβολέας μου δεν ανάβει ενώ είχα φορτίσει την μπαταρία του...

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για την μάρκα του...
Γράφει επάνω του puk με το u ανάποδα...
Έχω και το κουτί του αλλά δεν γράφει μάρκα
επάνω του,μόνο ότι είναι 1000 Lumen....

Τον είχα πάρει από τον Κεφάλα αν αυτό βοηθάει καθόλου...
Έχω την απόδειξη...

Μήπως θέλει κάποιο reset ή κάτι ανάλογο???



Ευχαριστώ.... 

Inton είναι τελικά η μάρκα του...

----------


## manicx

Αν τον είχες αφόρτιστο καιρό μάλλον η μπαταρία 'έκατσε'. Αν φταίει κάτι άλλο, τότε πήγαινε τον πίσω αν έχεις εγγύηση αλλιώς πάρε έναν φθηνό από κινέζο στο eBay.

----------


## kostaspd

> Αν τον είχες αφόρτιστο καιρό μάλλον η μπαταρία 'έκατσε'. Αν φταίει κάτι άλλο, τότε πήγαινε τον πίσω αν έχεις εγγύηση αλλιώς πάρε έναν φθηνό από κινέζο στο eBay.


Το άφησα στον κεφάλα και περιμένω να με ενημερώσει και ναι όντως τον είχα αφόρτιστο για καιρό....

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου....

----------


## megahead13

:Worthy:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

:Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:

----------


## alekan

Συναντηθήκατε σήμερα;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Συναντηθήκατε σήμερα;


μου κόρναρε και με προσπέρασε  :Razz:

----------


## raspoutiv

τα άλλα τρένα να περνούν

----------


## megahead13

> 


Πάλι στο the fix ήσουν;;  :Whistle:   :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

ήμουν φορτωμένος και με σνόμπαρε... Γι'αυτό έχει και τουπέ.  :Thumb down:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

http://www.volvocarslifepaint.com/

----------


## manicx

Αν τα λένε αυτά στην Αγγλία, εμείς εδώ αντί για deodorant πρέπει να βάζουμε αυτό το spray.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ



----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Έλα όμορφο ποδήλατο που είδα σήμερα

----------


## raspoutiv

> Έλα όμορφο ποδήλατο που είδα σήμερα


άχου τοοο. τι γλυκό; να χε και να γατάκι στο καλαθάκι...
ουυυυρτ

----------


## Sotiroubas

Υπάρχουν συνφορουμίτες που παρακολουθούν αγώνες road bikes(ποδήλατα δρόμου)?

----------


## ipo

Άμα ξέρεις να κάνεις ποδήλατο...

----------


## alekan

Σαν να βλέπω τον Φανερό ένα πράμα...

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Άμα ξέρεις να κάνεις ποδήλατο...


Εξαιρετικό!

----------


## raspoutiv

> Σαν να βλέπω τον Φανερό ένα πράμα...


ναι ρε. ίδια με τη γειτόνισά του το τούμπανο είναι η 1

----------


## Sotiroubas

Αύριο το μεσημέρι Κυριακή 19/4/2015  από τις 3 και μετά έχει ωραίο αγώνα με ποδήλατα δρόμου(road bikes) στην Ολλανδία- Amstel golden race, όποιος θέλει να δει streaming εδώ:https://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/

και εδώ:http://www.hahasport.com/c-1.html

----------


## alekan

> Αύριο το μεσημέρι Κυριακή 19/4/2015  από τις 3 και μετά έχει ωραίο αγώνα με ποδήλατα δρόμου(road bikes) στην Ολλανδία- Amstel golden race, όποιος θέλει να δει streaming εδώ:https://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/
> 
> και εδώ:http://www.hahasport.com/c-1.html


 :One thumb up:

----------


## raspoutiv

έχει και πρωτάθλημα ψαρέματος στο Γουτσμορ της Ουαλίας εκείνη την ώρα. τι να πρωτοδούμε;

----------


## ipo

Εγώ πάντως θα δω το τουρνουά πλεξίματος με βελόνες.

----------


## Sotiroubas

Μη σκίσεις κανένα καλτσόν με τις βελόνες πρόσεξε.

----------


## PopManiac

Εγώ πάντως την πάτησα σαν χαζογκόμενα με το ποδήλατο και την τρόμπα όπου τρόμπαρα. Γενικά, δεν ήξερα, δεν ρώταγα και μαζί με το ποδήλατο αγόρασα μια ζούπερ ντούμπερ φορητή τρόμπα που ήταν για τον τρόμπα  :Razz: 

Αναγκάστηκα σήμερα και έσκασα ένα 30άρι και αγόρασα μια κανονική μεγάλη τρόμπα και κάνω τη δουλειά μου ειδάλλως έτρεχα από βενζινάδικο σε βενζινάδικο.

Και όλα τούτα επειδή στο ποδήλατο που πήρα, άσχετος γαρ, δεν πρόσεξα ότι οι βαλβίδες στα λάστιχα είναι οι υπέρ-λεπτές (και καρα-ευαίσθητες) στην άκρη και έτσι άντε να γεμίσω τα λάστιχα με αέρα. Δεν ήξερα, δεν ρώταγα λέμε  :Wink:  Και όχι τίποτε άλλο αλλά το πλήρωσα το ποδήλατο κι ένα 700άρι - ευτυχώς εδώ στο Βέλγιο επιδοτούμενο από ένα πρόγραμμα για καινούργιους ελ επαγγελματίες και έτσι δεν μου κόστισε €.

----------


## alekan

Τι πήρες; Δώσε λίγο bike porn

----------


## PopManiac

> Τι πήρες; Δώσε λίγο bike porn


Θα σου στείλω μια φωτό αφού έχω αφαιρέσει την σέλα για να φτιαχτείς για τα καλά  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## raspoutiv

> Και όχι τίποτε άλλο αλλά το πλήρωσα το ποδήλατο κι ένα 700άρι - ευτυχώς εδώ στο Βέλγιο επιδοτούμενο από ένα πρόγραμμα για καινούργιους ελ επαγγελματίες και έτσι δεν μου κόστισε €.


σοβαρά;;;
πάρε άλλο 1 και σου πληρώνω τα μισά για να μου το στείλεις  :Wink:

----------


## alekan

Ε, τότε μην ξεχάσεις και την 1η τρόμπα  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Με γεια το ποδήλατο pop!

----------


## PopManiac

> σοβαρά;;;
> πάρε άλλο 1 και σου πληρώνω τα μισά για να μου το στείλεις


Χεχε, δις ιζ νοτ Γκρις όταν λεφτά υπήρχαν  :Razz: 

Ένα είναι και μόνο που μπορώ να πάρω και μάλιστα με κουπόνια που μου έδωσαν οι Βέλγοι για energy efficiency. Κι εδώ πρέπει να είχε παίξει αρκετή κουτσουκέλα επειδή αρχικά όταν ξεκίνησε το πρόγραμμα μπορούσες να αγοράσεις *ο,τιδήποτε* ήταν σε energy efficiency standards από υπολογιστή μέχρι ψυγείο. Έτσι πήρα και καινούργιο πλυντήριο προ 2ετίας. Αλλά, στο μεταξύ ολοένα και περισσότερες κατηγορίες προϊόντων "κόβονταν" χωρίς να ξέρω το γιατί, κουτσουκέλες ή απλά δεν υπήρχε πλέον ζήτηση.

Και έτσι με τα τελευταία κουπόνια είχα μόνο επιλογή για ψυγείο / πλυντήριο / laptop / tablet / ποδήλατο  :Wink:  Τώρα πλέον τέλος  :Razz:

----------


## megahead13

Ναι αλλά μ' αυτά και μ' αυτά ούτε τι ποδήλατο πήρες μας είπες ούτε φωτό έβαλες  :Razz:

----------


## PopManiac

> Ναι αλλά μ' αυτά και μ' αυτά ούτε τι ποδήλατο πήρες μας είπες ούτε φωτό έβαλες


Σάμπως θυμάμαι  :Razz:  Αλλά δεν είναι κανένα σούπα ντούπα, ένα city bicycle είναι - αύριο φωτό αν και έχει φάει αρκετή βρόχα και είναι ψιλοβρώμικο  :Laughing:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Ναι αλλά μ' αυτά και μ' αυτά ούτε τι ποδήλατο πήρες μας είπες ούτε φωτό έβαλες


Μας είπε! Είναι ποδήλατο με επιδότηση!  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> 100+km milestone 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 154024
> 
> Ειναι απιστευτο το πως η κουραση παραμεριζεται απο την ενεργεια της ευχαριστησης που νοιωθεις να ρεει μεσα σου.


Ζήλεψα τον κύριο από πάνω, είχε και καλό καιρό σήμερα και έκανα 80 χιλιόμετρα...
Πονάω ολόκληρος. Ήταν η πρώτη μεγάλη βόλτα μετά το χειμώνα και από ότι φαίνεται τα 5 χιλιόμετρα που κάνω κάθε μέρα για να πάω στη δουλειά δεν βοήθησαν και πολύ...  :Wounded:

----------


## megahead13

:Worthy:   :Respekt:   :Worthy:   :Respekt:   :Worthy:

----------


## raspoutiv

αρχίσανε τα σκληρά
ντοπαριστείτε γιατί χανόμαστε

----------


## hedgehog

εγώ πάλι για πρώτη φορά σήμερα, αναγκάστηκα για καμιά 30αριά μέτρα να το πάρω στα χέρια.... ούτε με ορθοπεταλιά δεν μπορούσα να το κάνω να προχωρήσει το ριμάδι... 
περνώντας αυτά τα 30 m βέβαια, συνέχισα αρκετά km συνεχούς ανηφόρας σε πιο ήπιες κλίσεις, αλλά και πάλι, μου έκανε εντύπωση...
δεν μπορώ να πω με βεβαιότητα αν ήταν όντως η μεγαλύτερη κλίση που έχω συναντήσει ή αν απλά σκούριασα τόσο πολύ κατά την αποχή του χειμώνα...

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

60 χιλιομετράκια σήμερα και με καλή παρέα.

----------


## raspoutiv

εκεί μέσα στήσανε καρτέρι στον Καίσαρα οι φρίτσηδες φανερέ. εκεί θα βρεις ακόμα αναθύματα στους θεούς των βαρβάρων
που πας και χώνεσαι; δε φοβάσαι μη σε φάνε οι ανθρωποφάγοι;

----------


## frap

Εμείς τις καλές παρέες στα πευκάκια τις πηγαίναμε. Αλλά που να βρεις πεύκα στις Γερμανίες... :Embarassed:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

35 χιλιόμετρα σήμερα

----------


## stavpal

Μόνο 26 ντόπια km σε χώμα/μονοπάτι αλλά οκ...

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Μόνο 26 ντόπια km σε χώμα/μονοπάτι αλλά οκ...


Βάλε και καμία φωτό. Να βλέπουμε και καινούργια μέρη!  :Smile:

----------


## hedgehog

Ανέβασα το ίδιο αρχείο σε:

endomondo: 54,74 km, 1777m Total Ascend, 5h24m Durationrunkeeper: 54,24 km, 1451m Total Climb,4h50m Durationridewithgps: 54,8 km, +1595 Elevetion, 4h09m Moving Timemapmytracks: 54,74 km, 1917 Total Ascend(!?), Duration 5h24m

To ίδιο το oruxmaps (με αυτό έκανα την εγγραφή) δίνει 55.6 km, Elevation gain 2056m(!?!?) και Moving time 4h13m

Οι διαφορές στα km άνευ σημασίας, οι διαφορές στους χρόνους αναμενόμενοι (άλλοι μετράνε και τις στάσεις, άλλοι όχι, και από αυτούς που δεν μετράνε τις στάσεις είναι λίγο σχετικό το πως ακριβώς το υπολογίζουν)

Η διαφορά ωστόσο στα μέτρα ανάβασης μου κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση!
τα 1400 μου φαίνονται ψιλο λογικά, αλλά 500m διαφορά από τον μικρότερο στον μεγαλύτερο και 600m με το ίδιο το πρόγραμμα;;;;;  :Shocked: 
τα δε 1917 - 2056 μου φαίνονται εξωπραγματικά... είναι σαν να ανέβηκα το βουνό δύο φορές αντί για μία!!!

έχει ασχοληθεί κανείς παραπάνω;;; τι παίζει με δαύτους;;;

----------


## raspoutiv

> Βάλε και καμία φωτό. Να βλέπουμε και καινούργια μέρη!


και τι να δεις; παράνομες χωματερές, μπαζα, εκκλησάκια από τροχαία και σκόνη. καλά που δε μυρίζουμε κιόλας

@hedge εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το endomondo χάριν απλότητας. είμαι σίγουρος πως μετράει στο περίπου αλλά οι διαφορές που δείχνεις εδώ από εφαρμογή σε εφαρμογή είναι μεγάλες. μήπως το ένα μπλοκάρει το άλλο όταν τρέχουν παράλληλα;

----------


## alekan

Με το orux σου λεει εκανε την εγγραφη. Προφανως πέρασε τα data στα άλλα apps.
Ίσως γι αυτό και ολες αυτες οι αποκλίσεις.

----------


## hedgehog

ναι, την εγγραφή την έκανα με μία μόνο εφαρμογή (oruxmaps) και ανέβασα το gpx (μετά από ένα μικρό καθάρισμα) στις αντίστοιχες σελίδες....

Πραγματικά με σοκάρει τέτοια διαφορά, με  τα ίδια δεδομένα. 50 μέτρα στα 1000 να το καταλάβω, 100 να το δεχτώ, αλλά 600???? αυτό είναι βουνό, δεν είναι απόκλιση!!!!  :Blink:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Για το λόγο αυτό χρησιμοποιούμε μια εφαρμογή (και μια σελίδα)  :Razz:

----------


## stavpal

> και τι να δεις; παράνομες χωματερές, μπαζα, εκκλησάκια από τροχαία και σκόνη. καλά που δε μυρίζουμε κιόλας
> 
> @hedge εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το endomondo χάριν απλότητας. είμαι σίγουρος πως μετράει στο περίπου αλλά οι διαφορές που δείχνεις εδώ από εφαρμογή σε εφαρμογή είναι μεγάλες. μήπως το ένα μπλοκάρει το άλλο όταν τρέχουν παράλληλα;


οκ δεν είναι και τόσο χάλια
Ορίστε μερικές φωτό (Pendeli) 32km σήμερα  και ναι είναι τόσο απότομα όσο φαίνεται...

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

:Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :One thumb up:

----------


## ipo

Στην Πεντέλη ανεβαίνω κι εγώ συχνά, στην κορυφή που είναι το στρατόπεδο. Αλλά από άσφαλτο.

----------


## stavpal

αγαπάμε mtb

----------


## raspoutiv

ε ρε ξεραΐλα
πέτρα κ κακοτοπιά. γι αυτή τη γη δώσανε το αίμα τους οι πρόγονοί μας; 
ζωντανά τοπία ανεβάστε. beachόμπαρα, παραλίες με μπικίνια, άντε κ τίποτα τρεντοκαφετέριες με μωρά στο διάβα σας. αν θέλαμε να δούμε λάσπες και νταμάρια κοιτάγαμε απ το τζάμι του αμαξιού 
μα για ποιο λόγο να κάνετε πετάλι εκεί που δε σας βλέπει κανείς;

----------


## hedgehog

Γιατί η θέα από την κορυφή είναι κάτι απερίγραπτο  :Wink: 

Καλά και τα beachομπαρά, αλλά στο βουνό πας (είτε πεζός, είτε με ποδήλατο) για χίλιους άλλους λόγους πέραν του να σε δουν  :Smile: 




βέβαια αν στην όποια κορυφή βρεθείς με την κατάλληλη παρέα, ποιος την #$%#$ την θέα  :Razz:

----------


## raspoutiv

τώρα το φτιαξες. βάλε και φωτογραφίες απ την καλή παρέα πανω στο βουνό να δεις συγχαρίκια που θα μάσεις   :Wink:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

55 χιλιομετράκια σήμερα. Ήπια τον καφέ μου στο αεροδρόμιο και γύρισα.

----------


## raspoutiv

> 55 χιλιομετράκια σήμερα. Ήπια τον καφέ μου στο αεροδρόμιο και γύρισα.


χαχαχα έκανες τόσο δρόμο για να στον πιάσουν

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> χαχαχα έκανες τόσο δρόμο για να στον πιάσουν


Αντιπαρέρχομαι το σχόλιο ζήλειας του παραπάνω ποδηλάτη του καναπέ ( :Razz: ) και συνεχίζω με φωτό.

Τα γνωστά. Μονοπάτια, διαδρομές μέσα στο δάσος, ισορροπία σε χαλίκια  :Razz:  κλπ
Έπεσα και σε μια λακκούβα (την είδα αλλά δεν πίστευα ότι ήταν τόσο μεγάλη) που μου έφυγε από το χτύπημα το τιμόνι από τα χέρια...
Αφού δεν στράβωσα την καινούργια ζάντα...

----------


## alekan

Κανόνισε να σπάσεις τίποτε κι εσύ...

----------


## raspoutiv

Ευρώπη σου λέει κι είναι όλο καροδρομους και λακκούβες. όταν εμείς είχαμε Εγνατία αυτοί μάσαγαν βαλανίδια απογοπανου στα δέντρα

----------


## frap

Ώπα... μόνο το ποδήλατο στη φώτο;  :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Ώπα... μόνο το ποδήλατο στη φώτο;


Είμαι ντροπαλός...  :Razz: 

Κατά τα άλλα στο πίσω λάστιχο άρχισε να φαίνεται κιόλας η μέσα γόμα...

Μάλλον του άλλαξα τα φώτα με τις διαδρομές που πάω αλλά και επειδή ακουμπούσε μερικές φορές στον λασπωτηρα οταν τον πρωτοτοποθέτησα

----------


## alekan

Μέσα γόμα;; Τα λινά εννοείς; Ευτυχώς είναι φθηνά εκεί τα ελαστικά.
Ώρα για conti  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Πολύ ωραία τοπία. Μπράβο για τις επιλογές σου!

Με αυτά που κάνεις όμως χρειάζεσαι ποδήλατο cyclocross.

----------


## alekan

> Πολύ ωραία τοπία. Μπράβο για τις επιλογές σου!
> 
> Με αυτά που κάνεις όμως χρειάζεσαι ποδήλατο cyclocross.


Άσε , έχουμε βγάλει μαλλιά στη γλώσσα

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Μέσα γόμα;; Τα λινά εννοείς; Ευτυχώς είναι φθηνά εκεί τα ελαστικά.


Τα λινά αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να είναι τα σύρματα που κρατάνε το λάστιχο.
Το συγκεκριμένο έχει μια ενίσχυση κάτω από τη γόμα και πάνω από τα λινά για να προστατεύει την σαμπρέλα και να μην έχεις σκασίματα από πέτρες, αγκάθια κλπ (μέχρι σήμερα δεν είχα κανένα σκάσιμο)



Στην παραπάνω φωτό φαίνεται καθαρά. Η μπλε ενίσχυση άρχισε να εμφανίζεται πια σε κάποια σημεία.




> Ώρα για conti


Αυτός που μου το πούλησε είχε ένα conti πάνω που δε μου γέμισε το μάτι. Δεν θυμάμαι πιο ήταν (Grand Prix; ) και δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν θα κρατήσουν στις καφρίλες που κάνω.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> χαχαχα έκανες τόσο δρόμο για να στον πιάσουν


 :ROFL:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Πολύ ωραία τοπία. Μπράβο για τις επιλογές σου!


Thanks! Να'σαι καλά!  :One thumb up: 




> Με αυτά που κάνεις όμως χρειάζεσαι ποδήλατο cyclocross.





> Άσε , έχουμε βγάλει μαλλιά στη γλώσσα


Ναι όντως, τέτοιο χρειάζομαι αλλά δεν έχω βρει ακόμα κάποιο σε καλή τιμή. Επιπλέον δεν χαλαλίζω 700 ευρώ (για καινούργιο) για να έχω απλώς δισκόφρενα και να πάω το λάστιχο από 25 στα 32.

- - - Updated - - -

Σήμερα είχε φεστιβάλ στο Μόναχο και πέρασα για μια βόλτα. Ήταν πραγματικά καλό, είχε πολύ κόσμο και αρκετό κέφι. Επιπλέον είχε και μπόλικα κιόσκια με ποδήλατα.

Π.χ. ποδήλατο με μπαμπού. Πόσο κρατάει είναι μια άλλη ιστορία αλλά δείχνει ενδιαφέρον.





Κάτι καγκουροκαταστάσεις με μπαταρίες...


Ένα ωραίο full suspension


Κόσμος παντού...





Το ηλεκτρικό single-speed που δοκίμασα για να λέω ότι έχω δοκιμάσει πριν τα κράξω.
Το συγκεκριμένο έκανε 2000 euro, ήταν πιο βαρύ από την κούρσα μου που έχει λασπωτήρες και μεταλλική σχάρα, χωρίς την υποβοήθηση ήταν... *βαρύ* και η υποβοήθηση σου έδινε μια αφύσικη αίσθηση.



Αυτή η καγκουριά πιάνει τα 120 χιλιόμετρα (σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα του παιδιού της εταιρείας) και τους έχουν απαγορεύσει να το πουλάνε στη Γερμανία γιατί δεν είναι πια "ποδήλατο".  :Razz: 


Ένα όμορφο Scott


Και ένα μήνυμα συμπαράστασης προς τους Έλληνες  :Wink: 
(Τέρμα με το μίσος απέναντι στην Ελλάδα)


- - - Updated - - -




> 


Λυσσάξατε!  :Razz: 
For the history, ούτε 3 ευρώ δεν έκανε ο cappuccino

----------


## raspoutiv

αλληλεγγυη στους ποδηλάτες του die linke

επιτέλους ανέβασες και καμιά ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία. μανεκέν για προμο δεν είχε;

----------


## ipo

> Ναι όντως, τέτοιο χρειάζομαι αλλά δεν έχω βρει ακόμα κάποιο σε καλή τιμή. Επιπλέον δεν χαλαλίζω 700 ευρώ (για καινούργιο) για να έχω απλώς δισκόφρενα και να πάω το λάστιχο από 25 στα 32.


Τα cyclocross που έχω δει δεν έχουν δισκόφρενα. Έχουν cantilever. Τέτοια είχε μέχρι πριν από 2 χρόνια το δικό μου ποδήλατο και ήταν κάποτε κλασσικά για ποδήλατα βουνού. Τα λάστιχα είναι από 32 μέχρι 44, σχετικά τρακτερωτά, αλλά το πιο σημαντικό είναι ο ενισχυμένος σκελετός του ποδηλάτου και οι αντίστοιχα ανθεκτικές ζάντες που δε χρειάζονται ακτινολόγηση σε κάθε λακκούβα.

Έχεις χειρότερη κύλιση στην άσφαλτο σε σχέση με κούρσα, καλύτερη όμως από ποδήλατο trekking, λιγότερα σκασίματα και μεγάλη αντοχή στην καταπόνηση σε λακκούβες και εκτός δρόμου χρήση. Έχουν πάρει 3 γνωστοί μου και δηλώνουν πολύ ευχαριστημένοι.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Τα cantilever νομίζω ότι είναι (αρκετά) χειρότερα από τα φρένα κούρσας (ειδικά από τα dual pivot που έχω τώρα). Από ζάντες είμαι ΟΚ. Και οι προηγούμενες δεν είχαν βγάλει κιχ αλλά και οι τωρινές που είναι έξτρα ενισχυμένες τα πάνε μια χαρά. Ακτινολόγηση δεν έχω κάνει σοβαρά μέχρι σήμερα και έχω κάνει κοντά στα 1500χλμ με αυτό το ποδήλατο και σε εδάφη όπως αυτά που σας δείχνω.

Το μόνο κακό είναι το πλάτος του λάστιχου και το ότι θα ήθελα να είχε λίγες αυλακώσεις. Αλλά ΟΚ...
Τώρα για το θέμα του σκελετού, το carbon τιμόνι είναι ένα θέμα. Αλλά και πάλι φαντάζομαι ότι αφού πάνε σαν τρελοί οι κουρσάδες στο παρακάτω, θα επιζήσω και εγώ.




Και για να κλείσω, είμαι σίγουρος ότι ένα (σύγχρονο) cyclocross είναι καλύτερο από αυτό που έχω για την χρήση που κάνω.
Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να το αποκτήσω με 300 άντε 400 ευρώ.  :Razz:

----------


## raspoutiv

οι κο που βλέπουμε είναι αντρικοί ή γυναικείοι;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> οι κο που βλέπουμε είναι αντρικοί ή γυναικείοι;


ότι σε φτιάχνει περισσότερο  :Razz:

----------


## raspoutiv

> ότι σε φτιάχνει περισσότερο


ου να μου χαθούτε κολλανοφόροι
σπόντα για σας τις τιτίκες ήτανε ρε. ντυθείτε αντρίκια και βγάλτε αυτές τις αηδίες απ τα κεφάλια σας. καλοκαίριασε. βάλτε καπέλο για τον ήλιο

----------


## alekan

> ου να μου χαθούτε κολλανοφόροι
> σπόντα για σας τις τιτίκες ήτανε ρε. ντυθείτε αντρίκια και βγάλτε αυτές τις αηδίες απ τα κεφάλια σας. καλοκαίριασε. βάλτε καπέλο για τον ήλιο


Σηκωθηκες απ'τον καναπέ ή ακόμη "περιμενεις τα λεβιεδακια";;;.


Μπορείς να βάλεις τροχούς πεταλια και τιμονι και στην πολυθρόνα πάντως.

----------


## megahead13

:ROFL:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ



----------


## manicx

Αν έχεις μεράκι... Πανέμορφο.

----------


## tsigarid

Εαν φοβάστε ότι θα σας κλέψουν τη σέλα, υπάρχει λύση  :Razz:

----------


## crypter

http://www.bmedesign.eu/b9-nh-black 
μονο ~8000$  :Razz:

----------


## alekan

Μπουρδάρα.

----------


## euri

> Μπουρδάρα.


Κέλλυ;

----------


## alekan

> Κέλλυ;


Χειρότερη

----------


## tsigarid

> http://www.bmedesign.eu/b9-nh-black 
> μονο ~8000$


Βλακεία ποδήλατο, με γωνίες αντί καμπύλες ούτε ένα κουδούνι δεν μπορείς να βάλεις  :Razz:

----------


## tsigarid

Epic is epic: https://www.facebook.com/wten.albany...55932211445195

----------


## tsigarid

Μη δω κανέναν να παρκάρει σε ποδηλατόδρομο, θα φωνάξω αυτόν!

----------


## stavpal

Χαλαρά 21 νυχτερινά km

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Η βόλτα του πόνου...

http://cyclemeter.com/8e49f3653e2093...-20150926-0952

----------


## euri

Πόνεσε ο πωπούλης;  :Biggrin:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

:Mr. Green: 

Ο πωπουλης ήταν το λιγότερο με αυτές τις ανηφόρες...  :Razz:

----------


## alekan

55,18 χλμ/ω;;

Καγκουρι;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Nop, απλά μεγάλη κατηφόρα...
Με στροφές βέβαια...

----------


## PopManiac

Πλάκα πλάκα Φανερέ ελπίζω να παίρνεις προφυλάξεις με ειδική σέλα και προστασία πωπού γιατί με τέτοιες διαδρομές βλέπω να τραβάς γερά ζόρια στις αιμορροΐδες και αν μπλέξεις δεν ξεμπερδεύεις  :Whistling:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Ναι όντως θέλει προσοχή και αν και έχω απ'όλα δεν τα φοράω πάντα (τα κολλάν κλπ).

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

70 χιλιόμετρα σήμερα και επιστροφή με πλοίο  :Razz:

----------


## alekan

Έπεσες σε καμμια λίμνη;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Όχι αλλά διέσχισα τη γνωστή λίμνη  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> 70 χιλιόμετρα σήμερα και επιστροφή με πλοίο


Και ο χάρτης για καλύτερη κατανόηση  :Smile: 
http://ridewithgps.com/trips/6713346

----------


## alekan

Έπρεπε να γυρίσεις με το ποδήλατο, για να τερματίσεις με την ωραία ανηφόρα. Φλωριές....

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Έπρεπε να γυρίσεις με το ποδήλατο, για να τερματίσεις με την ωραία ανηφόρα. Φλωριές....


Σωστά  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## tsigarid

Άλλαξες χώρα ε; Αυτό είναι κάτι σπάνιο με το ποδήλατο  :Wink:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Άλλαξες χώρα ε; Αυτό είναι κάτι σπάνιο με το ποδήλατο


Ναι, όντως! Βέβαια όταν ζούσα στα σύνορα Γερμανίας-Γαλλίας ήταν ακόμα πιο κοντά & εύκολα. Βέβαια εδώ είναι "πραγματικά" σύνορα με φυλάκιο, με ουρά αμαξιών, με ελέγχους κλπ.

Έχει κάτι το cult.  :Razz:

----------


## tsigarid

Είσαι αυτός που κουβαλάς ένα άδειο κουτί κάθε μέρα, και κάνεις λαθρεμπόριο ποδηλάτων;  :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Είσαι αυτός που κουβαλάς ένα άδειο κουτί κάθε μέρα, και κάνεις λαθρεμπόριο ποδηλάτων;


Όχι ποδήλατο αλλά μοσχαρίσιο κρέας στην τσάντα του ποδηλάτου.  :Mr. Green: 
(αρχίζω να το σκέφτομαι στα σοβαρά  :Razz: )
Με 60 ευρώ το κιλό το μοσχάρι έχω βγάλει φτερά από την πολλή κότα...  :Razz:

----------


## raspoutiv

> Όχι ποδήλατο αλλά μοσχαρίσιο κρέας στην τσάντα του ποδηλάτου. 
> (αρχίζω να το σκέφτομαι στα σοβαρά )
> Με 60 ευρώ το κιλό το μοσχάρι έχω βγάλει φτερά από την πολλή κότα...


καλά που μας το πες για να σου προτείνουμε και κανα γυναικείο ποδηλατικό τοπάκι  :Razz: 
έχουν δασμούς στο εισαγώμενο μοσχάρι δλδ; αφού βαστάς όμως, ξεκίνα τις λαθραίες εισαγωγές μόσχου όπως είπες

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Προσπερνώ τα σχόλια αυτών που ζηλεύουν  :Razz:  και συνεχίζω...
Λωζάνη-Γενεύη χθες. Επίπεδη διαδρομή - 65 χιλιόμετρα

http://ridewithgps.com/trips/6776091
(Το gps μας άφησε στα τελευταία ~20 χιλιόμετρα)

----------


## hedgehog

Προστέθηκε η Αθήνα στο Bike Citizens...
Δεν το έχω εγκαταστήσει ακόμη, αλλά με κάνα δυο δοκιμές στο web interface, φαίνεται να βγάζει πολύ καλές διαδρομές, αποφεύγοντας λεωφόρους, κυνηγώντας ποδηλατόδρομους κ.ο.κ.  :Smile:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ



----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ



----------


## sotos65

> Προσπερνώ τα σχόλια αυτών που ζηλεύουν  και συνεχίζω...
> Λωζάνη-Γενεύη χθες. Επίπεδη διαδρομή - 65 χιλιόμετρα
> 
> http://ridewithgps.com/trips/6776091
> (Το gps μας άφησε στα τελευταία ~20 χιλιόμετρα)


Η επιστροφή γίνεται με άλλο μέσον; Γιατί βλέπω one way μόνο τα 65...

----------


## raspoutiv

> 


στο Ανεσί είναι;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Όχι, Ελβετία, Vevey

https://www.google.ch/maps/place/Vev...97ec7f!6m1!1e1

- - - Updated - - -




> Η επιστροφή γίνεται με άλλο μέσον; Γιατί βλέπω one way μόνο τα 65...



Ναι επειδή μας πέφτει βαρύ το να γυρίσουμε με ποδήλατο. Επιπλέον προτιμάμε να κάνουμε τα χιλιόμετρα one way, για να δούμε όσο γίνεται περισσότερα.

Συνήθως η επιστροφή είναι με τραίνο. Σήμερα βέβαια ήταν με πλοίο.

http://ridewithgps.com/trips/7022024
http://ridewithgps.com/trips/7022032

----------


## sotos65

Μια χαρά! Δεν το έχω επιχειρήσει ποτέ αυτό, να πάω one way κάπου και επιστροφή με άλλο μέσο (ουσιαστικά μόνο υπεραστικό του ΚΤΕΛ δηλαδή για εδώ, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει για μεταφορές ποδηλάτων).

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Μπορεί και να σε αφήνουν να το βάλεις τσάμπα στις μπαγκαζιέρες του λεωφορείου.
Εδώ οι αθεόφοβοι σου ζητάνε να βγάλεις 2ο εισιτήριο (όσο και το δικό σου) για το ποδήλατο...

- - - Updated - - -

Και για να βάλω και το μελανό κομμάτι της χθεσινής μου βόλτας: χθες πήγε να με φάει ένας με ένα smart λάχανο. Πήγε να με προσπεράσει με το έτσι θέλω σε δρόμο μιας λωρίδας (ήμουν στο 1/3 της). Να σημειώσω ότι το όριο πρέπει να ήταν στα 50 και εγώ να πήγαινα με 25-30. Αρχικά είδα το φτερό του αμαξιού δίπλα στην πίσω ρόδα μου (σε απόσταση εκατοστών αριστερά από τη ρόδα) και μετά επέμεινε και με χτύπησε με τον καθρέφτη στο χέρι ενώ με προσπερνούσε... Δεν με πόνεσε, μάλλον με ξάφνιασε και το πιο σημαντικό ήταν ότι πήγε να με ρίξει... Αυτό με τρόμαξε πιο πολύ και το τι μπορεί να επακολουθούσε. Αφού τον στόλισα, με κοίταξε λίγο ενώ με προσπερνούσε και έφυγε...

Για να μη νομίζετε ότι μόνο στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν κάφροι ή μαλάκες οδηγοί...

----------


## raspoutiv

> Για να μη νομίζετε ότι μόνο στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν κάφροι ή μαλάκες οδηγοί...


μόνο τα κομπλεξικά ευρωλιγούρια πιστεύουν κάτι τέτοιο
δεν έχει κανείς αποκλειστικό δικαίωμα στη λαμαμία

όσον αφορά τη μεταφορά ποδηλάτου σε τραίνο, είναι λογικό να έχει χρέωση. προφανώς ίσα με επιβάτη παραπάει αλλά δε μπορεί αυτός που μπαίνει με τα χέρια στις τσέπες κι αυτός που κάνει μετακόμιση να πληρώσουν το ίδιο. αφού επιτρέπεται να το φορτώνεις σε κάθε αμαξοστοιχία όμως είσαι καλά.
είχα ρωτήσει πριν κάμποσα χρονάκια στον ΟΣΕ αν γίνεται και μου απάντησαν μόνο με εμπορική αμαξοστοιχία. ρωτάω στο σταθμό 1 υπάλληλο που τον ξύπνησα, και μου λέει περνάει εμπορική κάθε Πέμπτη αλλά δε σταματάει πάντα...

----------


## Sotiroubas

Ποδηλατική δεξιοτεχνία από ποιόν άλλο, Danny MacAskill!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GL0rbxB9Lqg

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

100 χιλιόμετρα χθες στα Ελβετικά βουνά.
Lausanne - Vevey - Bulle - Lausanne



- - - Updated - - -

http://ridewithgps.com/trips/7316521
http://ridewithgps.com/trips/7316522

----------


## manicx

Την παρασκευή έφαγα μια ωραιότατη ανοιγόμενη πόρτα αυτοκινήτου αλλά ευτυχώς δεν έπεσα. Μικρή ζημιά (σπασμένο φερμουάρ και μικρό ξήλωμα) στης τσάντες της Basil τις οποίες είχα πάρει 60€. Αν δεν ήταν οι τσάντες πιθανό να χτύπαγε ποδήλατο με αυτοκίνητο να έρχεται από πίσω... Προβολέα μπροστά (κινέζος) + strobe από το cateye. Δικαιολογία "δεν σας είδα"....

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Χαίρομαι που δεν έπαθες τίποτα πιο σοβαρό. Φαντάζομαι ούτε κουβέντα για να σου πληρώσει τα σπασμένα, ε;
Επειδή φοβάμαι και εγώ μην πάθω κάτι παρόμοιο από πόρτα, αφήνω όσο πιο πολύ χώρο μπορώ από τα παρκαρισμένα.

----------


## manicx

Να σου πω, εκείνη τη στιγμή, δεν μπορούσα να δω, ήταν σκοτάδι. Κοίταξα λίγο με τον φακό αλλά είναι και το τράνταγμα που δεν σε αφήνει να δεις λεπτομέρειες και απλά κοιτάς αν έχεις πάθει κάτι εσύ. Το φερμουάρ το τράβηξα το επόμενο πρωί κι έσπασε με το που το ακούμπησα... Το κακό είναι πως ο ποδηλατόδρομος στο σημείο εκείνο ήταν κλειστός καθώς έστρωσαν ταρτάν πάνω στην άσφαλτο. Και ο δρόμος πολύ στενός οπότε δεν μπορώ να αφήσω μεγάλο κενό. Υπήρχε αρκετό ώστε να μην με πάρει παραμάζωμα. Το θέμα είναι πως είναι η δεύτερη φορά που οι τσάντες με έσωσαν. Πριν 3 χρόνια, με χτύπησε δυνατά στο πλάι ΙΧ και οι τσάντες προστάτεψαν το αριστερό πόδι. Πάλι τότε κατάφερα να το κρατήσω αν και το πετάλι με έκανε κόσκινο στη γάμπα. 70φεύγα γυναίκα με ολοκαίνουριο Mitsubishi Colt πέρασε stop. Η πινακίδα της είχε γίνει σε σχήμα S από το χτύπημα. Πάλι από γυναίκα τώρα αν και με τις πόρτες ο κίνδυνος είναι οι ηλικιωμένοι.

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> 100 χιλιόμετρα χθες στα Ελβετικά βουνά.
> Lausanne - Vevey - Bulle - Lausanne
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 164704
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> http://ridewithgps.com/trips/7316521
> http://ridewithgps.com/trips/7316522


Ωραίος πρέπει να ηταν ωραία διαδρομή. Αν και δεν εχω ιδέα απο το τοπιό εκεί.

- - - Updated - - -




> Να σου πω, εκείνη τη στιγμή, δεν μπορούσα να δω, ήταν σκοτάδι. Κοίταξα λίγο με τον φακό αλλά είναι και το τράνταγμα που δεν σε αφήνει να δεις λεπτομέρειες και απλά κοιτάς αν έχεις πάθει κάτι εσύ. Το φερμουάρ το τράβηξα το επόμενο πρωί κι έσπασε με το που το ακούμπησα... Το κακό είναι πως ο ποδηλατόδρομος στο σημείο εκείνο ήταν κλειστός καθώς έστρωσαν ταρτάν πάνω στην άσφαλτο. Και ο δρόμος πολύ στενός οπότε δεν μπορώ να αφήσω μεγάλο κενό. Υπήρχε αρκετό ώστε να μην με πάρει παραμάζωμα. Το θέμα είναι πως είναι η δεύτερη φορά που οι τσάντες με έσωσαν. Πριν 3 χρόνια, με χτύπησε δυνατά στο πλάι ΙΧ και οι τσάντες προστάτεψαν το αριστερό πόδι. Πάλι τότε κατάφερα να το κρατήσω αν και το πετάλι με έκανε κόσκινο στη γάμπα. 70φεύγα γυναίκα με ολοκαίνουριο Mitsubishi Colt πέρασε stop. Η πινακίδα της είχε γίνει σε σχήμα S από το χτύπημα. Πάλι από γυναίκα τώρα αν και με τις πόρτες ο κίνδυνος είναι οι ηλικιωμένοι.


Παλι καλά που δεν την έπαθες . Καλό μάλλον ειναι να σταματάμε να κοιτάμε παντού..

----------


## raspoutiv

> Ωραίος πρέπει να ηταν ωραία διαδρομή. Αν και δεν εχω ιδέα απο το τοπιό εκεί.


λάσπες, χαμόλοφοι και πρόσφυγες
πρέπει να χει πολύ βίτσιο κάποιος για να πάει εκεί μέσα. ενώ εδώ... Ελλαδάρα ρε

@manicx τι βαλίτσες είναι αυτές που σε γλύτωσαν που λες; μήπως σου αυξάνουν τον όγκο και γι αυτό σε παίρνουν αμπάριζα;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Ωραίος πρέπει να ηταν ωραία διαδρομή. Αν και δεν εχω ιδέα απο το τοπιό εκεί.


Τρώγεται...  :Razz: 



Βέβαια δεν έχει λευκό πύργο... αλλά ΟΚ  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> @manicx τι βαλίτσες είναι αυτές που σε γλύτωσαν που λες; μήπως σου αυξάνουν τον όγκο και γι αυτό σε παίρνουν αμπάριζα;


Πρέπει να εννοεί τις πλαϊνές τσάντες που μπαίνουν στην πίσω σχάρα.

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> λάσπες, χαμόλοφοι και * πρόσφυγες*
> πρέπει να χει πολύ βίτσιο κάποιος για να πάει εκεί μέσα. ενώ εδώ... Ελλαδάρα ρε


Δίκαιωμα σου να εξισώνεις στο μυαλό σου τους πρόσφυγες με λάσπες και χαμόλοφους. 

Αλλα καλό ειναι να παραμείνει στο μυαλό σου και στο οικείο αου περιβάλλον.

Σε παρακαλώ πρόσεχε λίγο τον γραπτό σου λόγο εστω και αν κάνεις "χαβαλέ"

----------


## manicx

> Παλι καλά που δεν την έπαθες . Καλό μάλλον ειναι να σταματάμε να κοιτάμε παντού..


Δυστυχώς στη μέση του δρόμου δεν μπορείς να σταματάς. Μόνο να κρατάς απόσταση από τα παρκαρισμένα. Αν έχεις περάσει ποτέ Παπαρρηγοπούλου (στη διασταύρωση με το ΕΘΝΟΣ), θα δεις ότι ο δρόμος έχει στενέψει πολύ. Χθες άνοιξε ο ποδηλατόδρομος οπότε ξανά από εκεί κάνοντας ζιγκ-ζαγκ ανάμεσα σε (παράνομα) παραρισμένα αυτοκίνητα πάνω στο πεζοδρόμιο/ποδηλατόδρομο.




> @manicx τι βαλίτσες είναι αυτές που σε γλύτωσαν που λες; μήπως σου αυξάνουν τον όγκο και γι αυτό σε παίρνουν αμπάριζα;


Basil Tour.. Το μέγιστο πλάτος τους είναι μικρό σε σχέση με άλλες τσάντες κι εννοείται πως το μέγιστο πλάτος στο ποδήλατο μου είναι το τιμόνι. Κοινώς, 1" πιο νωρίς να άνοιγε την πόρτα, θα χτύπαγε το τιμόνι.

----------


## frap

Αυτή η βόλτα μάλιστα: http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1500046305

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> 100 χιλιόμετρα χθες στα Ελβετικά βουνά.
> Lausanne - Vevey - Bulle - Lausanne
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 164704
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> http://ridewithgps.com/trips/7316521
> http://ridewithgps.com/trips/7316522


Και μερικά screenshots από τη διαδρομή της προηγούμενης εβδμάδας μια που χθες επεξεργαζόμουν το βίντεο

----------


## raspoutiv

να και κάτι ενδιαφέρον! 

hardware - software;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Sony HDR-AZ1 + το software της sony για να περνάς τα GPS data στο video.
Το video editing έγινε με το iMovie (που δούλεψε μια χαρά σε macbook pro του 2010...!).

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Εξαιρετικός. Σε ταξιδεύει...

http://www.iason2009.gr/site/

----------


## vamvakoolas

να γραψω και εγω τη "$ια μου: 

ζωντας κεντρικη ευρωπη (τελευταια Βελγιο) οι υπηρεσιες για το ποδηλατο σε σχεση με τη χωρας μας ειναι τραγικες:

για παραδειγμα για μηχανικο-επισκευες σε ποδηλατο ή πιο φθηνη τιμη ειναι 44 ευρ την ωρα (και δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να σε αφησουν να φυγεις λιγοτερο απο ωρα). Αν πας σε μαγαζι και δεν εχεις γνωσεις για αυτο που θες να αγορασεις (π.χ φωτα ή κλειδαρια) αστα να πανε:ειτε θα σου δωσουν το πιο ακριβο προιον ειτε θα σου πουν οτι δε μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν πρεπει να ερθει ο χ ειδικος που παιζει να εχει αδεια ή να τρεχει πανικοβλητος!

Αν και υπαρχουν υποδομες για ποδηλατες να κανουν βολτες και οι πιο γρηγοροι προπονησεις οταν μπαινεις σε μεγαλες πολεις κινδυνος θανατος: τα ματια σου 14, οι οδηγοι ιχ απροσεκτοι και αν και το οδοστρωμα γενικα ειναι χαλί παιζει ξαφνικα να συναντησεις κρατηρες!

Τελος οι χωρες τις μπενελουξ (ολλανδια-βελγιο-λουξεμβουργο) αν και ειναι σχετικα επιπεδες σχεδον παντα θα συναντησεις αερα τουλαχιστον 5 μποφορ!

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Πέρα από την πλάκα που κάνουμε στο άλλο ποδηλατικό thread, ιστορίες σαν τις παρακάτω είναι εξαιρετικές:

https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/..._id=15431&v=Ea

Και το συγκεκριμένο forum είναι θησαυρός σε όποιον αρέσουν τέτοιες ιστορίες ή και εγχειρήματα.

----------


## Sotiroubas

Θέλει κανείς λίνκ για να βλέπει δωράν streaming αγώνες  road bikes?πχ ο ποδηλατικός γύρος της Ιταλίας τώρα, αν ναι ας μου πεί, υπάρχει και chat στα αγγλικά, οι ώρες είναι συνήθως μετά τις 15:30.

----------


## Erebos

> Sony HDR-AZ1 + το software της sony για να περνάς τα GPS data στο video.
> Το video editing έγινε με το iMovie (που δούλεψε μια χαρά σε macbook pro του 2010...!).


Υπάρχει και το VIRB Edit της Garmin που είναι περισσότερο παραμετροποιήσιμο (είναι συμβατό με .GPX αρχεία, ακόμα και από το Strava, όχι μόνο με Garmin).




[/necroposting]

----------


## Sotiroubas

http://www.giroditalia.it/eng/route/

Εκατοστός γύρος.... :ROFL:  της Ιταλίας.

----------


## Erebos

Αύριο πραγματοποιείται στο Σύνταγμα, ο 24ος Ποδηλατικός Γύρος της Αθήνας και το 1ο Διεθνές Criterium.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

...!!!

http://www.protothema.gr/greece/arti...-ston-turnavo/

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Όμορφο βιντεάκι

https://vimeo.com/saucepatrol/oneword

----------


## kerkiss

Γυναίκα ποδηλάτης σκοτώθηκε από φορτηγό στην Λάρισα  :Mad:

----------


## raspoutiv

> Γυναίκα ποδηλάτης σκοτώθηκε από φορτηγό στην Λάρισα


σύγκρουση ή την πήρε σβάρνα από πίσω;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> σύγκρουση ή την πήρε σβάρνα από πίσω;


Αν διάβασα καλά την έκλεισε με το πλάι του επειδή δεν την είδε και την πήρε από κάτω...

----------


## kerkiss

*Νεκρά σκυλιά και αλεπούδες στον Υμηττό από φόλες - Τα «εκδικήθηκε» ποδηλάτης που τον δάγκωσαν!*

http://www.zougla.gr/perivallon/arti...logo-ekdikisis

----------


## tsigarid

> *Νεκρά σκυλιά και αλεπούδες στον Υμηττό από φόλες - Τα «εκδικήθηκε» ποδηλάτης που τον δάγκωσαν!*
> 
> http://www.zougla.gr/perivallon/arti...logo-ekdikisis


Καλά υπάρχει άνθρωπος που διαβάζει ζούγκλα;

----------


## raspoutiv

έχετε καμιά πρόταση για ποδηλατικά σακίδια;

έχω δει αρκετά ως τώρα αλλά μια γνώμη απ την εμπειρία σας έχει άλλη βαρύτητα

----------


## frap

Deuter http://www.deuter.com

----------


## raspoutiv

> Deuter http://www.deuter.com


είναι μεταξύ του deuter trans alpine pro, του osprey radial 26 και του osprey statos 24

από αερισμό πλάτης τα osprey πρέπει να υπερέχουν. δοκίμασα το stratos κι ενθουσιάστηκα. αν όμως η λειτουργικότητα του deuter υπερέχει, κ η πλάτη του προσεγγίζει τα osprey, ίσως να το προτιμήσω
έχεις κάποιο deuter;

----------


## frap

Έχω το Cross Bike 18, το 'χα πάρει το '08 για να βάζω κυρίως το φορητό μου όταν πηγαινοέρχομαι από τη δουλειά, κάποια ρούχα, το κολατσιό μου.... 10 χρόνια τώρα με καθημερινό δρομολόγιο 30' πάνε-έλα, έχω αλλάξει 3 φορητά αλλά το backpack κρατά ακόμη... ούτε ραφή δεν ξηλώθηκε... κι αν έχει κουβαλήσει πράμα...

Για τα άλλα που ρωτάς δεν έχω ιδέα, απλά γιατί δεν είχα ποτέ κάτι άλλο να συγκρίνω. Στα πρότεινα μόνο και μόνο από άποψη ποιότητας κατασκευής και διάρκειας.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Έχω το Cross Bike 18, το 'χα πάρει το '08 για να βάζω κυρίως το φορητό μου όταν πηγαινοέρχομαι από τη δουλειά, κάποια ρούχα, το κολατσιό μου.... 10 χρόνια τώρα με καθημερινό δρομολόγιο 30' πάνε-έλα, έχω αλλάξει 3 φορητά αλλά το backpack κρατά ακόμη... ούτε ραφή δεν ξηλώθηκε... κι αν έχει κουβαλήσει πράμα...
> 
> Για τα άλλα που ρωτάς δεν έχω ιδέα, απλά γιατί δεν είχα ποτέ κάτι άλλο να συγκρίνω. Στα πρότεινα μόνο και μόνο από άποψη ποιότητας κατασκευής και διάρκειας.


ευχαριστώ για το review κατ αρχάς
το δικό σου είναι 18λιτρο ε; σε καλύπτει από χωρητικότητα; 
γιατί ο λόγος που δεν πήρα ήδη το stratos,που βρήκα κ με κάποια έκπτωση, είναι τα 24 λίτρα του που μου φάνηκαν λίγα. 
αν θεωρείς τα 18 αρκετά, να μην το φοβηθω. ίδια χρήση πάνω κάτω θέλω, άντε και να πάω supermarket για τρόφιμα μια τη βδομάδα

η πλάτη με τα airstripes ιδρώνει;

----------


## frap

Στα 18άρι (κοιτάς και το σουλούπι λίγο, άλλα είναι πιο μακρόστενα, άλλα τετραγωνισμένα) βάζω άνετα 14άρι φορητό χωρίς να τσιτώνει το ύφασμα στις γωνίες και μένει χώρος ώστε να βάζω και τζιν παντελόνι, φανελάκι, πουλόβερ.... και ένα ταπεράκι με κουλουράκια  :Smile: 

Σαν χώρος εμένα μου αρκεί. Για ογκώδη πράγματα ή έξτρα κουβάλημα, πχ ένα κουτί που παρέλαβα από το ταχυδρομείο, χαλαρώνω τους ιμάντες της "γλώσσας" για το κράνος και τα σφίγγω εκεί, εξωτερικά. 

Μη κοιτάς μόνο τον όγκο, δες και τις μεμονωμένες διαστάσεις αν σου κάνουν. Εμένα μου έχει έρθει κουτί.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Στα 18άρι (κοιτάς και το σουλούπι λίγο, άλλα είναι πιο μακρόστενα, άλλα τετραγωνισμένα) βάζω άνετα 14άρι φορητό χωρίς να τσιτώνει το ύφασμα στις γωνίες και μένει χώρος ώστε να βάζω και τζιν παντελόνι, φανελάκι, πουλόβερ.... και ένα ταπεράκι με κουλουράκια 
> 
> Σαν χώρος εμένα μου αρκεί. Για ογκώδη πράγματα ή έξτρα κουβάλημα, πχ ένα κουτί που παρέλαβα από το ταχυδρομείο, χαλαρώνω τους ιμάντες της "γλώσσας" για το κράνος και τα σφίγγω εκεί, εξωτερικά. 
> 
> Μη κοιτάς μόνο τον όγκο, δες και τις μεμονωμένες διαστάσεις αν σου κάνουν. Εμένα μου έχει έρθει κουτί.


σωστά. θα ρίξω μια ματιά ακόμα στη μεγάλη θήκη του stratos 24 κι αν λόγω παραγωνου δεν παίρνει κ πολλά, θα πάω για ένα από τα άλλα 2
αν μπορείς πες μου λίγο για την πλάτη του deuter. σε ζεσταίνει;

----------


## kerkiss

> Καλά υπάρχει άνθρωπος που διαβάζει ζούγκλα;


Εξαιρετικό σχόλιο
Δείχνει βαθιά φιλοζωϊκά αισθήματα  :Evil:

----------


## frap

Συγνώμη δεν τον είδα πριν, η πλάτη ιδρώνει φυσιολογικά, αλλά αερίζεται επαρκώς. Όμως, ακριβώς εκεί που πατάνε τα airstripes μουσκεύει το ρούχο.

Βέβαια, 10 χρόνια μετά όλο και κάτι θα έχουν βελτιώσει.

----------


## tsigarid

Off Topic





> Εξαιρετικό σχόλιο
> Δείχνει βαθιά φιλοζωϊκά αισθήματα


Δεν με κατάλαβες. Πιστεύεις ότι διαβάζεις στη ζούγκλα;

----------


## Erebos

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν με κατάλαβες. Πιστεύεις ότι διαβάζεις στη ζούγκλα;


Το ζούγκλα αναμετάδωσε την είδηση από το notia.gr όπως και το αναφέρει άλλωστε.

----------


## vamvakoolas

Τη παρασκευη παρελαβα 3 αισθητηρες που ειχε προτεινει ενας φιλος πριν καιρο

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2018...ceBeautifyAB=0

να πω την αληθεια αργησαν αρκετα να ταστειλουν (βασικα ειχα ξεχασει οτι τα ειχα παραγγειλει  :ROFL: ). Μετα το πασχα θα τα δοκιμασω με διαφορες συσκευες απο γκαρμιν 500 και φορερανερ μεχρι αιφον και θα γραψω εντυπωσεις... Ηδη παντως τιμη και βαρος ειναι ενα σουπερ ατου

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Τη παρασκευη παρελαβα 3 αισθητηρες που ειχε προτεινει ενας φιλος πριν καιρο
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2018...ceBeautifyAB=0
> 
> να πω την αληθεια αργησαν αρκετα να ταστειλουν (βασικα ειχα ξεχασει οτι τα ειχα παραγγειλει ). Μετα το πασχα θα τα δοκιμασω με διαφορες συσκευες απο γκαρμιν 500 και φορερανερ μεχρι αιφον και θα γραψω εντυπωσεις... Ηδη παντως τιμη και βαρος ειναι ενα σουπερ ατου


Πήρα και εγώ 2-3 από αυτούς. Αξιώθηκα να εγκαταστήσω τον 1 στο commuter μου και μετά από 2 μήνες σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί - φαντάζομαι λόγω μπαταρίας. Ακόμα και αν είναι πολύ απλή η διαδικασία να την αλλάξω εδώ και 1 μήνα δεν έχω αξιωθεί.

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

όποιος ενδιαφέρετε για IDEAL Megisto ολοκαίνουργιο σε τιμή χώμα ας ριξει μια ματιά στην αγγελία μου.
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B3%CE%B9%CE%BF

----------


## tsigarid

> όποιος ενδιαφέρετε για IDEAL Megisto ολοκαίνουργιο σε τιμή χώμα ας ριξει μια ματιά στην αγγελία μου.
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B3%CE%B9%CE%BF


Παράδοση στη Νέα Υόρκη κάνεις; Ενδιαφέρομαι  :Razz:

----------


## fludas

Κάνω ποδήλατο αρκετά τα τελευταία χρόνια και σήμερα μου έτυχε κάτι περίεργο το οποίο με κάνει να αναρωτιέμαι υπάρχει κ.ο.κ. για τα ποδήλατα?

----------


## manicx

Ασφαλώς και υπάρχει.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Κάνω ποδήλατο αρκετά τα τελευταία χρόνια και σήμερα μου έτυχε κάτι περίεργο το οποίο με κάνει να αναρωτιέμαι υπάρχει κ.ο.κ. για τα ποδήλατα?


Μοιράσου μαζί μας την παπαριά του χιπστερά αναρχοποδηλάτη...

----------


## frap

Υπάρχει *ο* ΚΟΚ με γενικές διατάξεις που ισχύουν για όλους και επιπλέον ιδιαίτερες προβλέψεις για κάθε κατηγορία (πχ ποδήλατα) όπου χρειάζεται.

----------


## Erebos

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται, στις 13 Μαΐου γίνεται ο Ποδηλατικός Γύρος Βριλησσίων και στις 20 Μαΐου ο Ποδηλατικός Γύρος Ελληνικού-Αργυρούπολης.

----------


## euri

Τουρ ντε Βριλ και Τουρ ντε Γκρεκ-Αρζανβιλ φάση;  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

:ROFL:

----------


## Erebos

> Τουρ ντε Βριλ και Τουρ ντε Γκρεκ-Αρζανβιλ φάση;


 :Laughing: 
Προτιμώ Τουρ οφ Βριλάντερς.

----------


## fludas

Ήταν σε μια διασταύρωση όπου εγώ και ο μπροστινός μου θα βγαίναμε σε κεντρικό από ένα στενό, από την άλλη ο ποδηλάτης ήταν στο αντίθετο ρεύμα στον κεντρικό από την πλευρά μας.Ο μπροστινός μου θα πήγαινε αριστερά σταμάτησε να ελέγξει και όπως κοίταγε αριστερά εκείνη την ώρα περνάει ο ποδηλάτης.Ο μπροστινός μου κάνει να  βγει και σταματάει απότομα πριν τον χτυπήσει.Μετά αρχίζει ο κλασσικός ελληνισμός με τα ωραία επίθετα με τον μπροστινό μου να κατεβαίνει από το αμάξι του και να ξεκινάει πρώτος με το που πας ρε ****** με το ποδήλατο και τον ποδηλάτη να του λέει πως πρέπει να ελέγχεις και τις δυο πλευρές πριν βγεις και είσαι υποχρεωμένος να σέβεσαι τα ποδήλατα γιατί αν με χτυπήσεις με πληρώνεις κ.τ.λ. και γενικά ένας διάλογος που ο ένας κατηγορεί τον άλλον.
 Τελικά ο ποδηλάτης δεν χτύπησε αλλά η όλη φάση ήταν περίεργη.

----------


## sdikr

> Ήταν σε μια διασταύρωση όπου εγώ και ο μπροστινός μου θα βγαίναμε σε κεντρικό από ένα στενό, από την άλλη ο ποδηλάτης ήταν στο αντίθετο ρεύμα στον κεντρικό από την πλευρά μας.Ο μπροστινός μου θα πήγαινε αριστερά σταμάτησε να ελέγξει και όπως κοίταγε αριστερά εκείνη την ώρα περνάει ο ποδηλάτης.Ο μπροστινός μου κάνει να  βγει και σταματάει απότομα πριν τον χτυπήσει.Μετά αρχίζει ο κλασσικός ελληνισμός με τα ωραία επίθετα με τον μπροστινό μου να κατεβαίνει από το αμάξι του και να ξεκινάει πρώτος με το που πας ρε ****** με το ποδήλατο και τον ποδηλάτη να του λέει πως πρέπει να ελέγχεις και τις δυο πλευρές πριν βγεις και είσαι υποχρεωμένος να σέβεσαι τα ποδήλατα γιατί αν με χτυπήσεις με πληρώνεις κ.τ.λ. και γενικά ένας διάλογος που ο ένας κατηγορεί τον άλλον.
>  Τελικά ο ποδηλάτης δεν χτύπησε αλλά η όλη φάση ήταν περίεργη.


Αυτά έχουν στο μυαλό τους και νομίζουν πως δεν είναι ο ΚΟΚ για αυτούς,  κάτι που δεν ισχύει.
Ναι θα πρέπει να προσέχει κάποιος στον δρόμο,  πρέπει να προσέξει και  αυτόν που θα παραβιάσει τον ΚΟΚ,  αλλά υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά απο το πρέπει να προσέχεις μέχρι το θα με πληρώνεις αμαξάκια 
Το κακό είναι πως δεν είναι υποχρεωμένο το ποδήλατο να έχει ασφάλεια

----------


## sotos65

> Ήταν σε μια διασταύρωση όπου εγώ και ο μπροστινός μου θα βγαίναμε σε κεντρικό από ένα στενό, από την άλλη ο ποδηλάτης ήταν στο αντίθετο ρεύμα στον κεντρικό από την πλευρά μας.Ο μπροστινός μου θα πήγαινε αριστερά σταμάτησε να ελέγξει και όπως κοίταγε αριστερά εκείνη την ώρα περνάει ο ποδηλάτης.Ο μπροστινός μου κάνει να  βγει και σταματάει απότομα πριν τον χτυπήσει.Μετά αρχίζει ο κλασσικός ελληνισμός με τα ωραία επίθετα με τον μπροστινό μου να κατεβαίνει από το αμάξι του και να ξεκινάει πρώτος με το που πας ρε ****** με το ποδήλατο και τον ποδηλάτη να του λέει πως πρέπει να ελέγχεις και τις δυο πλευρές πριν βγεις και είσαι υποχρεωμένος να σέβεσαι τα ποδήλατα γιατί αν με χτυπήσεις με πληρώνεις κ.τ.λ. και γενικά ένας διάλογος που ο ένας κατηγορεί τον άλλον.
>  Τελικά ο ποδηλάτης δεν χτύπησε αλλά η όλη φάση ήταν περίεργη.


Δηλαδή τι ήθελε ακριβώς ο μπροστινός, να σταματήσει σούζα το ποδήλατο, επειδή αυτός βιαζόταν να περάσει χωρίς να κάνει σωστά έλεγχο και από τις δύο πλευρές; Κι αν δεν ήταν ποδήλατο, αλλά φορτηγό και τον έβαζε κάτω, θα έλεγε "που πας ρε...";

----------


## sdikr

> Δηλαδή τι ήθελε ακριβώς ο μπροστινός, να σταματήσει σούζα το ποδήλατο, επειδή αυτός βιαζόταν να περάσει χωρίς να κάνει σωστά έλεγχο και από τις δύο πλευρές; Κι αν δεν ήταν ποδήλατο, αλλά φορτηγό και τον έβαζε κάτω, θα έλεγε "που πας ρε...";


Πλάκα κάνεις έτσι;  
Αλλά να πάω με το σκεπτικό του ποδηλάτη,  ποιος θα έπρεπε να πληρώνει κάποιον αν γινόταν η βλακεία; 
ή να το πάω με το δικό σου σκεπτικό,  αφού αν ήταν φορτηγό θα έπρεπε να κάνει πίσω και να προσέχει ο αμαξάκιας γιατί δεν πρόσεχε ο ποδηλατάκιας μήπως ήταν φορτηγό στην διασταύρωση; 
Πρόσεξες πιστεύω το ότι δεν πήγαινε σύμφωνα με τον ΚΟΚ έτσι;

Οχι δεν έπρεπε να σταματήσει σούζα,  δεν έπρεπε να είναι καν σε εκείνη την πλευρά αυτός με το ποδήλατο

Κλασική περίπτωση,  έχει στοπ και το αγνοεί  γιατί έχει ποδήλατο,  μετά αν του πεις κάτι σου λέει τι θέλεις ρε

----------


## sotos65

Ποια πλάκα; Αν κατάλαβα καλά (εκτός και αν δεν κατάλαβα σωστά την περιγραφή), μπαίνει το αυτοκίνητο από στοπ σε κεντρικό δρόμο, στον οποίο κινείται το ποδήλατο κανονικά, στην λωρίδα που κινείται το ποδήλατο. Τι άλλο έπρεπε να κάνει το αυτοκίνητο λοιπόν, παρά να περιμένει να περάσει το ποδήλατο (ή όποιο άλλο όχημα), ελέγχοντας και από τις δύο πλευρές, πριν βγει στον κεντρικό; 

Τα υπόλοιπα, περί το ποιος πληρώνει, είναι βλακείες της στιγμής. Τι νόημα έχει ποιος πληρώνει, αν έχεις πάει στα κυπαρισάκια, ή αν μείνεις τραυματίας για μήνες ή χρόνια...

----------


## cranky

> ..., μπαίνει το αυτοκίνητο από στοπ σε κεντρικό δρόμο, στον οποίο κινείται το ποδήλατο κανονικά, στην λωρίδα που κινείται το ποδήλατο.





> ..., από την άλλη *ο ποδηλάτης ήταν στο αντίθετο ρεύμα* στον κεντρικό από την πλευρά μας.


......

----------


## sotos65

Ναι, τι δηλαδή σημαίνει "ήταν στο αντίθετο ρεύμα"; Εγώ το κατάλαβα ότι κινούνταν στο ρεύμα που ήθελε να στρίψει το επιβατικό αριστερά, απέναντι από την διασταύρωση...

Εδώ χρειάζεται μία εικόνα, ή καλύτερη περιγραφή...

----------


## sdikr

> Ναι, τι δηλαδή σημαίνει "ήταν στο αντίθετο ρεύμα"; Εγώ το κατάλαβα ότι κινούνταν στο ρεύμα που ήθελε να στρίψει το επιβατικό αριστερά, απέναντι από την διασταύρωση...


Εγώ το κατάλαβα πως ο ποδηλάτης είχε στα γρανάζια του τον ΚΟΚ,  περίεργο πράγμα,  πρώτη φόρα το ακούω και το βλέπω.

εγώ κατάλαβα πως ο  ποδηλάτης πήγαινε ανάποδα στο ρεύμα κυκλοφορίας.

Πχ ξέρω πως η Β.Ολγας πας προς τα δεξιά,  αν  είμαι σε διασταύρωση για να μπω στην Β.Ολγας θα κοιτάω πιο πολύ  στην αριστερή πλευρά μου μην έρθει κάποιος,  όχι στην δεξιά.

----------


## sotos65

Ο καθένας καταλαβαίνει ανάλογα με την περιγραφή...

----------


## sdikr

> Ο καθένας καταλαβαίνει ανάλογα με την περιγραφή...


Οκ, Συμφωνώ πως πρέπει λοιπόν ο οδηγός του οχήματος να σεβαστεί τον ποδηλάτη και να του δώσει προτεραιότητα σύμφωνα με τον ΚΟΚ,  απο την στιγμή που ο ποδηλάτης είναι στην σωστή πλευρά και ακολουθεί τον ΚΟΚ εκείνη την στιγμή. Οκ;
Εδώ όμως δεν μιλάμε για παραβίαση ΚΟΚ απο τον οδηγού του αμαξιού,  αλλά απο τον ποδηλάτη.

Ο ποδηλάτης δεν πρέπει να σεβαστεί τους υπόλοιπους στον δρόμο;

----------


## sotos65

Είπα τι κατάλαβα, αυτό που έφτιαξα στα πρόχειρα... 



Αν ο ποδηλάτης κινούνταν σε λάθος πλευρά, η παραβίαση είναι δικιά του (όχι ότι ο οδηγός του αυτοκινήτου και πάλι δεν πρέπει να ελέγξει καλύτερα, ακόμα και για τη δικιά του ασφάλεια).

----------


## cranky

Εγώ, απο την περιγραφή κατάλαβα αυτό :

----------


## sotos65

Μένει ο fludas να μας πει τι από τα δύο είναι σωστό...

ΥΓ. Πέρα από το ποδήλατο, να κάποιοι λόγοι να κοιτάμε πάντα προσεκτικά, κι από τις δύο πλευρές! Δεν ξέρεις από που θα σου έρθει...

http://flashnews.gr/post/347264/den-...wn-xaniwn-fwto
http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/392816...-dromo-eikones

----------


## sdikr

> Μένει ο fludas να μας πει τι από τα δύο είναι σωστό...
> 
> ΥΓ. Πέρα από το ποδήλατο, να κάποιοι λόγοι να κοιτάμε πάντα προσεκτικά, κι από τις δύο πλευρές! Δεν ξέρεις από που θα σου έρθει...
> 
> http://flashnews.gr/post/347264/den-...wn-xaniwn-fwto
> http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/392816...-dromo-eikones


Ναι οκ μαζί σου,  και απο ότι φαίνεται ο οδηγός του αμαξιού το έκανε, αλλιώς δεν θα σταματούσε και θα τον είχε χτυπήσει τον ποδηλάτη και θα τον πλήρωνε μετά σύμφωνα με το μυαλό του ποδηλάτη με το κράνος.

----------


## sotos65

Διακρίνω μία ειρωνεία, και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί. Είπα και έδειξα τι κατάλαβα [που δεν είναι και τόσο παράξενο, έτσι δεν είναι; συνεχώς βρισκόμαστε κοντά σε παρόμοια θέση], αν ισχύει το άλλο (το σχεδιάγραμμα του cranky), τότε παραβάτης είναι ο ποδηλάτης.

----------


## sdikr

> Διακρίνω μία ειρωνεία, και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί. Είπα και έδειξα τι κατάλαβα, αν ισχύει το άλλο, τότε παραβάτης είναι ο ποδηλάτης.


Η ειρωνεία πάει προς τον συγκεκριμένο ποδηλάτη που νομίζει πως αν κάποιος τον χτυπήσει, ενώ αυτός δεν τηρεί καν τον ΚΟΚ, θα τον πληρώνει, όχι προς εσένα.

Είπα και εγώ τι κατάλαβα,  το έδειξε ο Θράσος.
Αλλά  ερώτηση προς εσένα,  λες πιο πάνω,  δεν πρέπει ο οδηγός του οχήματος να κοιτάξει δεξιά και αριστερά μην έρχεται κάποιο μεγαλύτερο όχημα και υποθέτω να κάνει πίσω και να μην περάσει άσχετα αν έχει το ΟΚ σύμφωνα με τον ΚΟΚ.
Και ρωτάω εδώ τώρα χωρίς ειρωνεία,  γιατί δεν το ζητάς και απο τον ποδηλάτη;

----------


## sotos65

Ποιον ποδηλάτη, αυτόν που πάει κανονικά στο δρόμο του σύμφωνα με τον ΚΟΚ, ή αυτόν που έκανε παραβίαση πηγαίνοντας ανάποδα στο ρεύμα; Τι να ζητήσω ακριβώς δηλαδή, να σταματήσει αυτός που πάει κανονικά; Αν αναφέρεσαι στον παραβάτη, αυτός πάει γυρεύοντας να φάει το κεφάλι του, τι νόημα έχει η συζήτηση περαιτέρω για αυτόν.

----------


## fludas

> Εγώ, απο την περιγραφή κατάλαβα αυτό :
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 193603


Αυτό ακριβώς.

 Πάντως για τα ποδήλατα ο κοκ είναι λίγο ότι να ναι που διάβασα λεπτομέρειες , πχ δεν πιστεύω πως ένα παιδί ξέρει πως και τι πρέπει και τι όχι και ουσιαστικά ο οδηγός καλείται πάλι να προσέχει. 
Στο συγκεκριμένο περιστατικό πιστεύω πως φταίει και ο ένας και ο άλλος αν υποθέσουμε πως όντος ο οδηγός δεν έλεγξε και τις δύο πλευρές γιατί θα μπορούσε αντί για ποδήλατο να ήταν κανένας παππούς που τα έχει χαμένα όπως και μου έχει τύχει στο παρελθόν.
Όπως είπε και ο sotos65 δεν έχει άδικο.




> ΥΓ. Πέρα από το ποδήλατο, να κάποιοι λόγοι να κοιτάμε πάντα προσεκτικά, κι από τις δύο πλευρές! Δεν ξέρεις από που θα σου έρθει...

----------


## sotos65

Κάποιες φορές βέβαια, όσο προσεκτικός και αν είσαι δύσκολα θα αποφύγεις το τρακάρισμα, όταν έχεις να κάνεις με περίπτωση όπως η παρακάτω (ευτυχώς στις δύο προηγούμενες που ανέφερα, δεν υπήρξε κάτι δυσάρεστο)

http://flashnews.gr/post/350573/bghk...hse-dikyklisth

Φτηνά τη γλύτωσε...

----------


## vamvakoolas

σχετικα με το θεμα: αν ο ποδηλατης πεσει πανω σε ιχ και του προκαλεσει ζημιες:μη γελατε ενας φιλος με κουρσα πηγαινε με ...οσα και επεσε σε σταματημενο ιχ που περιμενε σε φαναρι, ποιος πληρωνει τις ζημιες;;
Ο ποδηλατης απο τη τσεπη;
η ασφαλιστικη του ιχ πληρωνει τον οδηγο;

φανταζομαι σε τετοια περιπτωση πρεπει να ειναι οποσδηπωτε παρουσα η τροχαια ;;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Λογικά ο ποδηλάτης από την τσέπη του ή την ασφάλειά του.
Στην Ελβετία υπάρχει τέτοια προσωπική ασφάλεια που είναι υποχρεωτική (δεν είναι μόνο για όταν κάνεις ποδήλατο αλλά για ότι ατύχημα μπορείς να προκαλέσεις ως άτομο).

Σε άλλα κράτη π.χ. Γαλλία, Γερμανία κλπ δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι τέτοιο.
Αλλά οι Ελβετοί είναι και λίγο ψυχασθενείς στο θέμα της ασφάλειας.

----------


## frap

Το σίγουρο είναι πως κάποιος θα πληρώσει. Το λογικό είναι ο φταίχτης, ο ποδηλάτης ή η ασφάλειά του αν υπάρχει. Η ασφάλεια του αυτοκινήτου δεν έχει λόγο να επέμβει, παρά μόνο για συμβουλές... Δεν ξέρω αν τα ποδήλατα καλύπτονται από επικουρικό κεφάλαιο οπότε να ακολουθείται η διαδικασία του ανασφάλιστου οχήματος.

Σε παρόμοια περίπτωση φίλος, πλήρωσε ένα καθρέφτη από την τσέπη του.

Καλό είναι να έρθει και η τροχαία για την πιστοποίηση της ζημιάς, ειδικά αν είναι μεγάλη. ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ πρέπει να κληθεί η τροχαία εάν υπήρξε τραυματισμός.

Και σχετικά με την προηγούμενη κουβέντα, όταν "κόβω" το πρώτο ρεύμα έχω *υποχρέωση* να ελέγξω (edit) αριστερά. Δεξιά θα κοιτάξω γιατί δε θέλω να γρατσουνίσω το αμάξι μου επειδή κάποιος είναι τρελός. Εξάλλου, μέχρι να μπορέσω να δω δεξιά, η μούρη του αμαξιού μου θα έχει ήδη κόψει το ρεύμα....  ο "ανάποδος" θα πρέπει να με έχει δει πολύ πιο πριν και να φροντίσει εκείνος να μη σκάσει πάνω μου γιατί εγώ απλά δε μπορώ να τον δω ακόμη ακόμη και να κοιτάω προς το μέρος του.

Η μόνη εξαίρεση που μπορώ να σκεφτώ, εάν υπήρχε στο σημείο επισημασμένος ποδηλατόδρομος διπλής κατεύθυνσης. Τότε τα δεδομένα αλλάζουν....

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Όσο για την συζήτησή μας, το φυσιολογικό είναι να κοιτάξεις (επισταμένα) εκεί που περιμένεις τα οχήματα.
Καλό είναι να κοιτάζουμε γενικά και για τρελούς αλλά προφανώς πρωταρχικά κοιτάζεις εκεί που περιμένεις να σου έρθει κάποιος νόμιμα.

Αν κάποιος συγκρουστεί μαζί σου επειδή πάει παράνομα, τότε λογικά έχει αυτός το φταίξιμο.
Και αν αυτά δεν είναι προφανή, υπάρχουν και τα δικαστήρια (π.χ. η μάνα μου δικαιώθηκε σε κάτι παρόμοιο με κάποιον που πήγαινε νόμιμα στο ρεύμα του μεν αλλά χωρίς φώτα ένα βράδυ με βροχή...)

----------


## sdikr

> Όσο για την συζήτησή μας, το φυσιολογικό είναι να κοιτάξεις (επισταμένα) εκεί που περιμένεις τα οχήματα.
> Καλό είναι να κοιτάζουμε γενικά και για τρελούς αλλά προφανώς πρωταρχικά κοιτάζεις εκεί που περιμένεις να σου έρθει κάποιος νόμιμα.
> 
> Αν κάποιος συγκρουστεί μαζί σου επειδή πάει παράνομα, τότε λογικά έχει αυτός το φταίξιμο.
> Και αν αυτά δεν είναι προφανή, υπάρχουν και τα δικαστήρια (π.χ. η μάνα μου δικαιώθηκε σε κάτι παρόμοιο με κάποιον που πήγαινε νόμιμα στο ρεύμα του μεν αλλά χωρίς φώτα ένα βράδυ με βροχή...)


Έβρεχε;  έβρεχε μονότονα;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

όχι, είχε λίγο κέφι η βροχή

----------


## tsigarid

> σχετικα με το θεμα: αν ο ποδηλατης πεσει πανω σε ιχ και του προκαλεσει ζημιες:μη γελατε ενας φιλος με κουρσα πηγαινε με ...οσα και επεσε σε σταματημενο ιχ που περιμενε σε φαναρι, ποιος πληρωνει τις ζημιες;;
> Ο ποδηλατης απο τη τσεπη;
> η ασφαλιστικη του ιχ πληρωνει τον οδηγο;
> 
> φανταζομαι σε τετοια περιπτωση πρεπει να ειναι οποσδηπωτε παρουσα η τροχαια ;;


Πρέπει να έρθει η τροχαία για να βεβαιώσει παράβαση από τη μεριά του ποδηλάτη, και μετά (με τρόπο που δεν ξέρω) να τον αναγκάσει να πληρώσει τη ζημιά. Αν έχει υπάρξει και τραυματισμός, οπότε η τροχαία πρέπει να έρθει υποχρεωτικά, το κόστος μπορεί να εκτοξευτεί.

----------


## vamvakoolas

διαβαζοντας αυτο
https://www.moto.gr/forums/showthrea...124717&page=3&

αποτι καταλαβα η αστικη ευθηνη ποδηλατη ειναι σημαντικη: αν εχουμε περιουσια (π.χ κανουμε φορολογικη δηλωση)και προκαλεσουμε ατυχημα πρεπει να πληρωσουμε, αν δεν εχουμε μπλεκονται τα πραγματα. Αποτι διαβαζω με βλεπω τρεχοντας για ασφαλιση...

----------


## under_LgN

Βόλτες βόλτες βόλτες, Πάρνηθα, Υμηττό, Βασιλικά και Ποικίλο όρος.

----------


## under_LgN

Τα freeDay, γίνονται κανονικά στην Αθήνα;

----------


## daywalker06

Εχει κάποιος εμπειρία απο τρίκυκλο ηλεκτρικό ποδήλατο? Ειναι για Γυναικα κάποιας ηλικίας

----------


## frap

Βασιλίσσης Όλγας, πάω με ~30 μέση προς δεξιά στη λεωφοριολωρίδα. Μπροστά ~10μ στη μεσαία λωρίδα πάει κανονικά αυτοκίνητο, το οποίο πλησιάζω, έχει κίνηση σήμερα....

Ακούω μπιπ-μπιπ πίσω μου, κοιτάω βλέπω ένα μπλε προφυλακτήρα 10 πόντους δίπλα από το πετάλι μου.... έχουμε φτάσει ήδη το προπορευόμενο αριστερά. Πάει κανονικά στη μεσαία τώρα, (ω τι έκπληξη) ταξί είναι, κάτι μου λέει που δε το ακούω.

Αφού δε χωράς να περάσεις, τι κορνάρεις του λέω...

Έχεις δικαίωμα να βρίσκεσαι εκεί; μου φωνάζει

Τι λες βρε; Εδώ κόντεψες να πέσεις πάνω μου!  Του λέω.

Δεν πρέπει να βρίσκεσαι εκεί, μου φωνάζει δείχνοντας. 

Ετοιμάζομαι να του πω πως σε λεωφορειολωρίδα επιτρέπεται η κίνηση δικύκλων, αλλά συμπληρώνει: Δεν είναι για σένα ο δρόμος.

Κάπου εκεί με πήραν τα διαόλια μου... ούτε που θυμάμαι τι έγινε μετά καθαρά. Τον έπιασα φυσικά στο επόμενο φανάρι.

Δεν έχω δικαίωμα να βρίσκομαι στο δρόμο του λέω; Για όλα τα τροχοφόρα είναι, πώς μπορείς αν λες κάτι τέτοιο;

Είπε μια μπαρούφα.... Κάνε δεξιά πάμε στην τροχαία να μας το εξηγήσει του λέω, πάμε λέει, άντε πηγαίνετε φωνάζει κάποιος από πίσω, είχε ανάψει πράσινο. Καπνός ο ταξιτζής. Έκοψε "συνοπτικά" διαγώνια δυο ρεύματα γιατί είχε κάνει στάση ένα λεωφορείο πιάνοντας και τη μεσαία.... 

Μας έφτιαξε πρωινιάτικα. Ανοίξαν τα πνευμόνια μας όμως....


Λίγος σεβασμός στους δρόμους, κι όχι μόνο. Ας πιστεύουμε πως κάποιος κάνει λάθος. Κι εγώ μαζί.

----------


## frap

Παιδιά, το γνωρίζω ότι έχει καιρό να γραφτεί κάτι στο thread, αλλά θέλω να ρωτήσω...  Έχει δει κάποιος κάπου επίσημη ενημέρωση για τι τι ισχύει με την μάσκα και το ποδήλατο στις περιοχές επικινδυνότητας 3 και 4;

----------


## ipo

Δες στο 10:38.

----------


## frap

Ευχαριστώ!  :Smile:

----------


## bahatouridhs

Γιατι ολα τα ποδηλατικα φορουμ  ειναι νεκρά? 
ενω  τα αντιστοιχα φορουμ για τρεξιμο ειναι γεματα?

Υπαρχει πολυ κοσμος που κανει ποδηλατο αλλα δεν υπαρχει καθολου οργανωση...  αν γνωριζει κανεις καποιο ενεργο φορουμ ας το γραψει

----------

